#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-12
<allee> Riddell: maybe too late for me to get it, but
<allee> -         mkdir -p po
<allee> +         mkdir -p po/*.pot
<allee> in KubuntuPackaging makes no sense to me
<Riddell> allee: where is that?
<Tm_T> I'm using amaroK svn trunk already ;)
<allee> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPackagingGuide change of you 2 hours ago
<Riddell> allee: well spotted :)  fixed
<Riddell> I hope I havn't done that in any of the actualy package
<Riddell> I hope I havn't done that in any of the actualy packages
<allee> Riddell: mhm, mkdir -p po ==> test -d po || mkdir po
<allee> Riddell: how well rosetta with work done by the KDE translator that will show in future releases
<allee> Isn't this asking for duplicate work?
<allee> Riddell: AFAIU the only save thing is to translate the manpages.  never saw them translated by the KDE translation teams
<Riddell> allee: what's the difference between mkdir -p po and test -d po || mkdir po ?
<Riddell> allee: I'm hoping KDE translation teams will start using rosetta at least for their less technical translators (who don't want to learn svn etc) so it'll be part of the KDE i18n teams not duplicate
<Riddell> and I think they can register to be notified if they don't use rosetta but some random person comes along and translates something
<Riddell> and rosetta will take a feed fristly from kde-i18n packages but soon from SVN so it'll be kept up to date and there won't be an opportunity for duplication
<Riddell> allee: can you generate .pot files from the manpages?
<allee> Riddell: not from manpages AFAIK, but KDE decomposites their docbook handbooks in pot/po files (so kbabel can be used for translation)
<allee> Riddell: sync with KDE svn translations is a nontrival task because often KDE translators do not know with branch is the current one :(
<allee> Riddell: what branch to translate is announced usually on kde-i18n-doc.
<Riddell> yes
<allee> Riddell: my feeling is that only KDE apps registered by upstream or MOTU in rosetta should be offered for translation
<Riddell> the rosetta developers have thought about all this and do have appropriate measures in place
<Riddell> I just can't remember what they all are at the moment :)
<allee> I keep my fingers crossed! Really ;)
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> Riddell: how about the skim package   :)
<Riddell> I'm about to go to bed but feel free to remind me about revu's and main inclusion reports and I should be able to do them sometime tomorrow :)
<freeflying> Riddell:  there are someone in debian mentor looking for sponsor for upload skim 
<allee> Riddell: Well, I trust you, just ;) want to mention that search for rosetta or ubuntu in kde-i18n-doc found nothing.
<Riddell> allee: that's because KDE stuff hasn't been in rosetta before so I havn't made any noise there
* Riddell sleeps
<allee> 'k. nite Riddell 
<viviersf> erm
<viviersf> kde 3.5s theme is weird
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_090.png
<Tm_T> oh you mean defaults?
<Tm_T> uh... well, I have mostly default icon theme? mostly...
<freeflying> Tm_T may I know which font are y using 
<Tm_T> what one
<Tm_T> there's several fonts
<Tm_T> some of them are modified by me
<Tm_T> freeflying: ?
<freeflying> Tm_T in the konsole
<Tm_T> ah, DejaVu Mono I think
<Tm_T> yes, DejaVu Sanss Mono
<Tm_T> -s
<freeflying> Tm_T I like this font 
<Tm_T> I like too
<Tm_T> I use it almost everywhere
<seaLne> looks very similar to bitstream vera sans mono
<freeflying> seaLne it seems more clear tan bitstream vera sans mono
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/fonts-1.png
<Tm_T> it is almost the same
<Tm_T> DejaVu is next generation of Bitstream
<Tm_T> full name of fonts is Bitstream DejaVu Sans Mono  and so on
<Tm_T> and yes, bit cleaner
<seaLne> ah right, in the preview font selector i couldn't really see any diff
<seaLne> in fact just changed to it and i can't see any diff :)
<Tm_T> yes, only small changes
<Tm_T> you can see differences when you open those fonts in fontforge
<Tm_T> but, when you have good product, there's no point to chane it much ;)
<Tm_T> +g
<\sh> bah..fixing my kubuntu-doc bug
<viviersf> Riddell : ping
<amU> Riddell: ping
<viviersf> amU, he aint here q:P
<viviersf> pinged him 4 hours ago
<amU> just wanna ask to protest against the the latest news in .fr against free software, with a a complete translated kubuntulive in frensh ;) 
<Riddell> amU: hi
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<amU> 12:39 < amU> just wanna ask to protest against the the latest news in .fr
<amU>              against free software, with a a complete translated kubuntulive in
<amU>              frensh ;)
<amU> JRe: ? 
<Riddell> amU: sounds great
<JRe> amU: 
<amU> maybe an storry for dot.kde woth :) 
<amU> s/woth/worth 
<JRe> amu: you want a french translation ?
<amu> JRe: as i remember you live in .fr ? 
<JRe> amu: yeah
<amu> JRe: no need everthing is arviable, maybe an modified bootsplash  
<JRe> amu: translating bootsplash in fr?
<amu> Riddell: do you want me, to include also KDE-core in this thing? 
<Riddell> amu: s4re
<amu> Riddell: ok i'll phone to martin 
<amu> JRe: ex. the isolinux.txt and something like a modified protest bootsplash 
<JRe> amu: I have to take a look into that
<amu> ^Xsplash.rle
<amu> Pour lancer le live CD, appuyez simplement sur ENTER.
<amu> Au cas ou le processus d'amorcage ne reussit pas, vous pouvez avoir plus de
<amu> conseils en appuyant sur [F1] 
<amu> JRe: that's what i have
<JRe> amu: it seems to be the correct translation
<JRe> amu: except that there is no accents at all
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<Riddell> amu: who's martin?
<amu> Riddell: all right, we should send a draft about it, to kde-ev-marketing@kde.oth cc: to Torsten.Rahn@credativ.de and martin.konold@efrakon.de 
<amu> martin konold 
<amu> Riddell: now i'm calling FSF-europe 
<freeflying> will the MainInclusionReportTtfarphicuming be brought to thic council
<freeflying> Riddell: and people come from korea and japan localteam are interesting in BetterCJKSupport 
<freeflying> Riddell: I wonder if this spec can be discussed again
<Riddell> freeflying: I'll take a look at it then one of the higher up people needs to approve
<Riddell> freeflying: great, we need more CJK people
<freeflying> Riddell: we hope that the problem list on BetterCJKSupport spec can be solved in dapper
<freeflying> Riddell:  users of CJK are tired of these problems
<sebas> What french news are you referring to?
<hunger> sebas: I guess to the "free SW should be banned" stuff going on there?
<sebas> I'n not aware of that, do you have a link?
<hunger> sebas: I read about it yesterday... let me check.
<hunger> sebas: http://www.fsffrance.org/news/article2005-11-25.en.html
<sebas> hunger: Thanks.
<sebas> Hm, that sounds _really_ absurd.
<hunger> sebas: It does, doesn't it.
<hunger> sebas: Some idiots have no clue and make a fuss about that:-(
<sebas> And a pretty biased lobby behind it, *sigh*.
<hunger> sebas: It is the typical "Thou shall consume without questioning" lobby:-(
<sebas> Jup.
* lamont-away kicks python-kde3
<\sh> lamont-away: don't touch it 
<\sh> lamont-away: I'm working on new packages
<\sh> FOR 3.5 ,)
<Tm_T> \sh: oh, good
* viviersf dangles sum biltong infront of \sh 
<viviersf> whats wrong with the packages ?
<\sh> viviersf: it's not compatible with 3.5 
<sebas> \sh: Didn't Jim's suggestions fix it? 
<\sh> viviersf: some api stuff is not there, and it has some errors in building the sources...so I hope upstream will release a new snapshot tonite
<sebas> (Only read it briefly ...)
<\sh> sebas: yes...but I'm actually not a fan of "send no-patches but suggestions via ml" :)
<\sh> sebas: he wants to release tonite or tomorrow some new snapshot archives
<sebas> \sh: Heh, right.
<sebas> pykde is always snapshot, plus sent-in patches from the last year :|
<\sh> sebas: sad but true
<sebas> Is the QString error fixed in the meantime? :D
<sebas> QString vs. QCString, IIRC
<\sh> sebas: if it's writting in the missing changelog_
<\sh> ?
<\sh> bah
<\sh> written
<\sh> I'm just busy with something else..in RL work :(
<viviersf> \sh, that for dapper builds only
<viviersf> or breezy ones also ?
<\sh> viviersf: only dapper...breezy was quite ok...
<viviersf> kk
<sebas> \sh: I'd have to look up the issues, so nevermind :)
<sebas> I sent it to Jim some months ago, so it should be in the archives.
<\sh> sebas: it should :) 
<sebas> It'd probably be helpful if Jim opened up his VCS, maybe with write access for some people ... 
<sebas> Or just develop in kdesvn  ...
<\sh> sebas: do you think jim has a VCS?
<\sh> sebas: because sometimes it looks like there is chaos
<sebas> \sh: Hmmm ... now you're mentioning that :D
<lamont-away> \sh: I was just more grumbling that it's FTBFS
<seth_k> Riddell, is there anything I can do to help move along some of the little KDE packages that haven't yet gotten the new transition build-deps? (e.g. katapult, yakuake, kio-apt) Is there a page detailing what deps need to be changed? Or do you have it under control
<Riddell> seth_k: do you have universe upload rights?
<Riddell> seth_k: katapult I'm wondering what the best version to upload is
<Riddell> otherwise I'll be throwing them up imminantly
<seth_k> no, I don't have upload rights. I'd be limited to just posting debdiffs. Ah okay, if you have it under control no worries :)
<Riddell> most of them don't need any changes, just rebuilt
<seth_k> ok
* seth_k would rather feel useful and make patches than sit around and apt-get update every 30 minutes waiting for kde 3.5 ;)
<Riddell> seth_k: are you involved with ubuntu forums at all?
<freeflying> Riddell:  there have a spelling error in scim changelog
<hunger> seth_k: Thank god that I am not the only one trying to upgrade evry 30 min!
<seth_k> Riddell, heh... I got banned yesterday :) I was extremely active but after the forum admins decided that their interests came first, I'm no longer welcome
<seth_k> Riddell, several users have been banned now
<Riddell> freeflying: we'll just have to try and remember to fix it for next upload
<seth_k> Riddell, ajmitch, robotgeek, nalioth and I had a little talk yesterday about the forums. The signs are all there that they wish to no longer be the official ubuntuforums and are looking to split off. So imo the forums are a lost cause.
<\sh> anyone interested to code on an old pre-konversation irc client for kde?
<\sh> with old qmdiwidgets? ,-)
<Tm_T> err
<Riddell> tvo: I see kio-locate is up to 0.4.4, does that include all your changes?
<tvo> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> tvo: great
<Riddell> mornfall: you get the e-mail about DapperPackageManager?
<mornfall> Riddell: eyup
<Riddell> mornfall: I'm not sure what needs done, are you able to add stuff or do you want me to ask for more details?
<mornfall> Riddell: i'll make something up i guess
<mornfall> for the criteria
<Riddell> cool
<mornfall> i want to get out alpha around this weekend...
<mornfall> and lots of work still needs to be done
<mornfall> eh eh
* mornfall is trying to meet too many deadlines at once while preparing for end of term (read exams)
<Riddell> I know that feeling
<mornfall> oh well, i can probably make it :)
<mornfall> i'll have to start bachelor's thesis at some point, too, hmh
<mornfall> i'm already scared
<\sh> Riddell: how does the roadmap fit with FF?
<\sh> oh forget it..
<\sh> ff is 23rd feb and therefor adept should be in beta state
<\sh> Riddell: do u need knoda?
<Riddell> \sh: I don't
<Riddell> but people requested it when we didn't have it
<\sh> it's somewhat crack in a pipe
<\sh> set_dataformat is not declared but used...I wonder how it could compile
<Riddell> has it ever compiled with gcc 4?
<\sh> Riddell: yes
<\sh> but I'm trying to compile it now against hk-classes9
<\sh> but somehow set_dataformat is missing :*
<\sh> weired
<\sh> hmmm..0.8 is upstream....we have only 0.7.4 and debian tooo
<Riddell> try 0.8 I guess
<\sh> that's what i'm doing now
<\sh> Riddell: btw..did you remove the part in debian/control about "libvisual{_plugins}" in amarok?
<Riddell> hmm, nope
<\sh> Riddell: i'll do it then tomorrow morning
<Riddell> ok
<\sh> Riddell: in your source upload of kdegraphics, is there already the fix for 
<\sh>     CAN-2005-3191
<\sh>     CAN-2005-3192
<\sh>     CAN-2005-3193
<\sh> in it?
<\sh> if not, i'm doing it for kdegraphics
<Riddell> \sh: no, I'm working on that now
<\sh> ah ok...
<\sh> Riddell: only for 3.5 or as wlel for 3.4.3?
<Riddell> hoary, breezy, breezy on kubuntu.org, dapper
<\sh> ok..i leave it then :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-13
<allee> seaLne: AFAIR you asked about raw image support in digikam. See http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/digikam-users/2005-December/000682.html
* seth_k holds breath and dist-upgrades his KDE, even though it breaks yakuake, kdesystemsettings, and kdebluetooth... I can live without those for a few days
<freeflying> seth_k how about kde3.5 in dapper now ?
<seth_k> freeflying, that's what I'm dist-upgrading to
<seth_k> er, that's to what I'm dist-upgrading
<seth_k> :) mmm prepositions
<freeflying> seaLne lol 
* seth_k waves goodbye to akode, gwenview, katapult, kdesystemsettings, kdebluetooth, and friends
<seth_k> :P
<freeflying>  seth_k i can not use kdebluetooth since i upgrade to kde3.5
<Knowerrors> hey all, can anybody help with this http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2088.0 ?
<seaLne> allee: thanks
<chmj> kde-devel not installable 
<viviersf> Riddell : ping
<Tm_T> chmj: in dapper? "never" been I think
<chmj> *gfnf*
<\sh> can someone check knoda from today_
<\sh> `?
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> hmh, debtags still don't install :(
<Tm_T> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x085982f8 ***
<Tm_T> /var/lib/dpkg/info/debtags.postinst: line 22:   544 Aborted                 debtags update
<Tm_T> \sh: hmm, not installable here
<\sh> Tm_T: error message...or just because of debtags and adept
<\sh> anyways...I have to go back to our training
<\sh> bbl
<Tm_T> \sh: dependencies, looks like it hasn't updated
<Tm_T> \sh: knoda: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.3) but it is not installable
<Tm_T> that's first one
<jpatrick> bonjour JRe 
<JRe> jpatrick: jour
<seaLne> has anyone had any probs with amarok 1.3.7 in breezy?
<jpatrick> seaLne: nope
<seaLne> its complaining about no available engines
<seaLne> hmm weird the next time i started it it is happily playing stuff
<kay> hi, is there any hope for kdevelop in Dapper the next weeks?
<Riddell> Mez: how do I check out katapult?
<Mez> baz register-archive http://mirror.sourcecontrol.net/mez@ubuntu.com/
<Mez> though
<Mez> thinking about it
<Mez> I've got a pcakcged version for debian
<Mez> which you might wanna grab
<Mez> so after that
<Mez> oh, actually
<Mez> baz register-archive http://mirror.sourcecontrol.net/mez@ubuntu.com--2005/
<Mez> I'll sort out the packagaing branch in a sec
<Mez> ah
<Mez> baz and http proxies dont mix
<Mez> when you need it by?
<Riddell> soon
<jpatrick> Riddell: can we translate kubuntu.org ?
<author-psi> jpatrick: wich language? ive translate to german (see kubuntu.de)
<jpatrick> author-psi: I might via Rosetta
<jjesse> morning :)
<jpatrick> meant*
<Riddell> jpatrick: not easily, if you can work out a good way to get it to make and use .po files that would be gresat
<Riddell> great
<jpatrick> I could make a .pot
<Riddell> well yes, but you'd need some way of making it and some way of reading the appropriate .po file 
<Riddell> and it would have to be done in such a way as not to make writing the website difficult
<Riddell> but it can't be difficult, google for php and gettext and I'm sure something will turn up
<jpatrick> GNU gettext support in your PHP build you must add the option --with-gettext[=DIR]  where DIR is the gettext install directory
<allee> Riddell: maybe you noticed already, Dirk commited an additional xpdf fix in KDE_3_4_branch 2.5 hours ago
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> well I'll wait for the official patches to be updated I think
<allee> :)
<freelove> are kubuntu developers here?
<jpatrick> freelove: yes
<freelove> :)
<freelove> will dapper boot faster than breezy? and why is kubuntu bit buggy while ubuntu isnt?:)
<Riddell> hi freelove 
<freelove> hi riddell
<Riddell> ubuntu has plenty of bugs too
<Riddell> but there are fewer of us
<freelove> but u see.....often kubuntu would land me in console mode for no reason.....
<freelove> and when i shut down it would often show me a blank screen for so long.....and then shut down suddenly......
<freelove> hope it all gets fixed riddell:)
<freelove> i can understand that there are fewer ppl developing kubuntu.......
<Riddell> I haven't heard of those issues
<freelove> Riddell: hmm...one guy had the same xp....u can see the it on the ubuntuforums....or it could be just my luck:) im not sure.......but atleast i hope dapper is faster:)
<freelove> im not complaining.....just sharing:)
<freelove> in kde 3.5, i dont see anything when i open storage media..anyway to fix this riddell??
<jpatrick> freelove: known
<freelove> jpatrick: anyway i can correct this?
<jpatrick> err...
<Riddell> freelove: what are you going to write to mark shuttleworth?
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> =)
<freelove> he's there in #ubuntu-devel now....just wanna have a little chat with him...but why do u ask?
<Tm_T> btw, KDE is working well in dapper atm
<Tm_T> two small issues here: adept and kde-devel (kdevelop too)
<freelove> dont worry im not gonna complain abt anything ;)......just praise him for ubuntu:)
<freelove> :(......no way i can correct the storage media prob?
<jpatrick> :)
<Tm_T> storage media prob, he doesn't have am-utils installed?
<jpatrick> freelove: don't you have `am-utils` installed?
<freelove> jpatrick: huh? whats that? but lemme see in synaptic.......
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> jpatrick: uuh, you got idea how to fix his problem? ;)
<freelove> jpatrick: ya i didnt have it.....installing it now:)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: no...
<Tm_T> no? ;)
<freelove> its asking me some geeky question? what do i do?
<Tm_T> what's the question?
<freelove> is the amd master map propagated through nis?
<Tm_T> err, gotta go ;--P  ->
<freelove> jpatrick: plz help me..........
<jpatrick> I don't use AMD
<jpatrick> plus I've got some i18n todo
<freelove> huh? i got it while i was installing am-utils......and im not using AMD! but sorry for disturbing u!
<Tm_T> freelove: amd is one part of am-utils
<Tm_T> amd = AutoMountDaemon
<Tm_T> am-utils = automount utilities
<Tm_T> simple
<freelove> Tm_T: but i answered no to that question.........
<freelove> is the amd master map propagated through nis?
<freelove> but thx!
<Tm_T> you answered no? good
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> now, media:/ shows more now?
<freelove> Tm_T: it doesnt!!
<freelove> :(
<freelove> this did not happen in earlier kde..kde 3.4.x.........??
<Tm_T> well, I use 3.5 and all is fine
<Tm_T> freelove: you do have 3.5 right? not 3.5rc1 or earlier
<freelove> Tm_T: my luck then:(........did u upgrage? i dunno.....i simply intalled ubuntu.....then kubuntu-desktop........
<freelove> i had installed kubuntu b4 so i know these probs werent there...
<Tm_T> freelove: yes, but what version of kde you have, precisely
<Tm_T> and what type of system, x86?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: fancy merging krusader?
<Tm_T> freelove: and check that kdebase-kio-plugins is installed
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, I'd like to have something to help with :)
<seth_k|lappy> from debian upstream?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: take the latest debian, merge the ubuntu changelog and make sure any ubuntu specific changes are applied, then take the latest krusader upstream if that's newer than debian and package
<freelove> Tm_T: ive intel-based, those plugins are installed, its kde 3.5 precisely.......
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: and for bonus points get it to make a .pot file as described on KubuntuPackagingGuide
<Tm_T> freelove: ok
<freelove> 3.5.0
<Tm_T> freelove: then some more...
<freelove> so? :(....how to fix it?
<Tm_T> freelove: try to install kdeaddons
<Tm_T> you may feel lucky ;)
<freelove> Tm_T: i dont......already installed :(
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, ooh bonus points... I'm done at 3pm (in 4 hours) and will get right on it then :) thanks for pointing me to something to help with
<Tm_T> freelove: aaah =)
<Tm_T> freelove: ok, so you like to see some usb device or what?
<freelove> no........i see NOTHING when i open storage media....:(
<Tm_T> freelove: ok, and what there should be?
<Tm_T> ie what's missing
<freelove> nor are cds automounted:(
<Tm_T> aye
<freelove> things like hda1, hda6, cdrom , dvd...........
<Tm_T> heh
<freelove> :(
<Tm_T> ok, I just don't know
<Tm_T> sorry :/
<freelove> do i have to reinstall? im crying....:(
<freelove> i think i shud have have installed kubuntu....then upgraded to 3.5..................?
<freelove> i installed ubuntu......then kubuntu-desktop....
<Tm_T> doesn't matter
<freelove> :(
<Tm_T> I did installed kubuntu hoary rc, just kept upgrading, then breezy, now dapper
<Tm_T> freelove: do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> say what it wants to do
<Tm_T> if any
<freelove> The following extra packages will be installed:
<freelove>   vorbis-tools
<freelove> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<freelove>   kubuntu-desktop vorbis-tools
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> vorbis tools is good
<Tm_T> install it
<Tm_T> but that doesn't fix our issue
<freelove> it was already there i think.......its reconfiguring i guess......yaaa
<freelove> but thx for ur help:)
<Tm_T> heyy
<Tm_T> it doesn't show hd:s here either :p
<freelove> what did i tell ya!!:)
<freelove> some solace;)
<Tm_T> Riddell: kubuntu specific settings to not show hard disks in systen:/media ?
<Tm_T> system even
<freelove> im not the only one;)
<Tm_T> freelove: but it does show cdroms and memory sticks, that's all I need
<freelove> it doesnt even show that here......
<Tm_T> heh
<freelove> shud i get rid of kubuntu settings?
<Tm_T> freelove: nope
<Tm_T> I don't think that's it
<Tm_T> this is silly, but you can try this too: reboot
<Riddell> Tm_T: it's not kubuntu specific, but it is expected
<Tm_T> oh yes
<Tm_T> Riddell: I just realised, all partitions is mounted at boot, so users don't have rights to them
<freelove> i see.......will reboot later though........or i might lose internet......
<Tm_T> Riddell: silly me ;)
<freelove> Tm_T: i can access those media thru /media......but not via storage media......plus why things dont get automounted....
<Riddell> freelove: you should get a popup window asking to mount new devices/CDs etc
<freelove> Riddell: i dont get it
<jjesse> doesn't ioslave do the popup? or is it ioslave that opens up konqi when you connect a new device?
<Riddell> ioslave does the popup
<Riddell> JRee wrote it, he should know :)
<Knowerrors> Hey all, I think my permissions are screwed up somehow, some changes won't stick in system settings unless I launch it as sudo, anyone know about this?
<Knowerrors> btw, Im using kde 3.5
<Knowerrors> for example, prefs for removable media notifications won't change
<jpat|away> Knowerrors: `sudo apt-get remove ivman'
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: I tried that before, and now nothing automounts
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2088.0 shows what Ive tried and the results
<jpatrick> hmmm
<Knowerrors> that was without ivman
<Knowerrors> with ivman, only difference is it gets mounted in /media/sda1 auto
<Knowerrors> but system:/media still shows the usb as unmounted
<jpatrick> do you have HAL running?
<Knowerrors> I assume so, otherwise ivman wouldn't be able to automount it, right?
<jpatrick> yep
<Knowerrors> if I click on the 16M icon, shouldn't that take me to /media/sda1 by itself, instead of trying to mount whats already mounted?
<Flosoft> hey
<jpatrick> Flosoft: hello
<Riddell> Flosoft: better to be in here then /msg me I think
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> can anyone tell me how I open like a new tab in screen?
<Flosoft> like CTRL+A D is putting in background
<Riddell> ctrl+a c
<Riddell> then ctrl+a 0,1,2  to switch
<Flosoft> thx
<Flosoft> downloading all 3 isos now
<Flosoft> they will be online in a sec
<Flosoft> Riddel: u can already add the Download location: http://mirrors.flosoft.biz/projects/kubuntu/beta.php
<Flosoft> already added?
<Flosoft> ok ... all Images are fully loaded
<Knowerrors> I know youre not supposed to, but I enabled root for a while and think that has caused problems, how do I go about fixing permissions back how they should be?
<Flosoft> is there any interrest in CD Shipping?
<Riddell> lots
<Flosoft> well I could do that for Germany and Belgium
<Flosoft> for the other countries it would be to expensive :S
<Flosoft> for germany I can send cds @ 2
<Flosoft> belgium too
<Riddell> kubuntu.de already covers that
<Flosoft> ah
<jjesse> i want cds w/ kubuntu in them in the us :)
<Flosoft> thats difficult :S
<Flosoft> as I live in europe
<Flosoft> so the shipment would be too expensive
<author-psi> i have 60 ubuntu cds but i it make me bad to share.. gnome
<Flosoft> same here
<Flosoft> that is why Kubuntu CDs would be great
<author-psi> Flosoft: yes, but i cant buy at linuxshop 60 cds for my friends.. its to expensive
<Flosoft> yep
<Flosoft> shipit would be great
<author-psi> we can dream for the future :-)
<Flosoft> yep
<Flosoft> think so too
<Flosoft> but this is disabling quite a group of people
<Flosoft> most linux beginners will net be able to get kubuntu because of that
<author-psi> yeah.. and live cds to my friends or to shops..
<Flosoft> hmm ... to shops
<Flosoft> well ... I can give them to shops
<Flosoft> but no one will get cds that are just burnt
<Flosoft> shipit cds ... they have these boxes
<author-psi> Flosoft: yes.. the wounderful world of open source *g*
<Flosoft> hehe
<author-psi> its a sencentes from the mamboo developer: "they want to have boxes.. make your own"
<author-psi> and the atachment was a pdf document with a box design *lol*
<Flosoft> lol
<author-psi> sry for my englisch..
<Flosoft> well ... maybe we can get somethinghere
<Flosoft> would be great to get kubuntu into the shops ... for like only 3 .<<< production costs
<author-psi> i hope for free shiping like ubuntu
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> but maybe getting it into shops
<insanekane> so why is GNOME preferred over KDE for most free CD distributions ? Same problem in India too :/
<Flosoft> that could be a first step
<Flosoft> because free cds are difficult ...
<insanekane> so ? even if they were difficult, one should see about 50% free CDs for GNOME, and 50% with KDE
<Flosoft> but I could try to get them into a shop already?
<Flosoft> insanekane: ofcourse
<Flosoft> atleast that
<insanekane> but its not like that ... 
<Flosoft> I think most people prefer KDE
<author-psi> insanekane: nice idea.. but canonical.. :-)
<insanekane> but something forces people who *can* distribute either GNOME/KDE, to choose GNOME over KDE ... i wonder what's the magical touch of GNOME
<insanekane> author-psi: no, it was not an idea ... it was theoretical statistics :)
<Flosoft> well ... I think I can try and start to redistribute it in shops here in brussels
<Flosoft> but I am thinking about the package
<Flosoft> I mean ... I have no idea how to make these hard covers
<Flosoft> and the cds prints
<insanekane> something's wrong with the world
<insanekane> ... as usual :)
<Flosoft> yep
<Flosoft> what should be in a kubuntu cd box?
<insanekane> i havent used gNOME for years ... is GNOME better than KDE ? objectively speaking of course ...
<Flosoft> or should it be a box?
<insanekane> Flosoft: probably just get hard cover CDROM boxes ... easily available in bulk
<insanekane> i dont mean jewel cases
<Flosoft> insanekane: well ... gnome has nice integration of all apps together ... but for the rest it is a bit rusty
<insanekane> Flosoft: more integration than KDE ?
<Riddell> I'd say KDE has far more integration/consistency than gnome
<insanekane> Riddell: thats what I thought too ...
<Riddell> depending on what you call gnome of course, gimp and firefox for example don't follow their style guidelines
<hunger_> Anyone noticed the cpufreq reporting getting broken with the 2.6.15 kernels?
<insanekane> Riddell: so what is GNOME's magic touch ? why more free cd distributors for GNOME than KDE ?
<Flosoft> I mean ... one thing that was really cool .. I had an incomming SIP call ... and my music faded out
<Flosoft> that is perfect cooperation between the aps
<hunger_> Works fine when I boot the old kernel.
<Riddell> insanekane: mostly historical that KDE was non-free
<insanekane> hmm ... figured that would've eroded by now
<Riddell> ment red hat supported gnome, and ximian who somehow got lots of money and became novell
<Riddell> sun's ATK work has been a /big/ plus for gnome
<Riddell> and the culture of simplicity in user interfaces too
<insanekane> so Plasma/Appeal will probably make it more difficult to achieve that eh
<Riddell> how so?
<insanekane> umm ... more complicated user interactions ? new metaphors ?
<Riddell> hopefully plasma will be simpler.  who knows
<insanekane> hopefully
<Flosoft> Riddel: was KDE once not free?
<insanekane> Flosoft: no, Qt was "not free" as in not under GPL
<Riddell> Flosoft: once upon a time Qt was non-free
<Riddell> meaning KDE was too
<Flosoft> ow
<hunger> Riddell: Do not forget that you need to license QT for a fee when doing commercal development.
<Riddell> it's also why debian users tend towards gnome
<Flosoft> well that was past my time
<insanekane> hunger: thats not so bad
<hunger> Riddell: GTK is free.
<Riddell> hunger: when doing properitry development
<insanekane> hunger: Free as in speech, not beer remember :)
<Riddell> hunger: so it Qt
<hunger> Riddell: Qt is GPL or some proprietary license.
<insanekane> its questionable that free as in beer is a viable proposition i.e., will not be exploited by the big names as they do for patents today
<hunger> insanekane: Right... you need to pay for QT for proprietary development.
<insanekane> hunger: yep ... and thats not so bad
<hunger> I am only stating one reason Gnome cites for its success.
<insanekane> hunger: paying them, helps KDE as well, since they do sponsor some of the devels iirc
<hunger> insanekane: Normally I am the one objecting to commercial/proprietary;-)
<insanekane> hunger: :)
<insanekane> hunger: then why Linux and not say any of the BSDs ?
<hunger> insanekane: Well, a company does not care about supporting KDE...
<hunger> insanekane: Simple reason: Management has heared about linux by now...
<insanekane> hunger: probably, but management also has lawyers :)
<Riddell> GTK being LGPL is a bigger help to gnome than most KDE people realise
<hunger> insanekane: Yeap... and they tell them to stay away from QT.
<Riddell> insanekane: Linux lets you link to it with proprietry software
<insanekane> Riddell: oh didn't know that
<Riddell> insanekane: that's why we have proprietry software
<insanekane> we ?
<insanekane> as in Kubuntu devels/canonical ?
<Riddell> gnu/linux in general
<hunger> Riddell: IIRC using proprietary SW on linux is not counted as linking.
<Riddell> I have skype installed I'm afraid to say
<hunger> Riddell: Separate address spaces, etc.
<Flosoft> is there anyone here that is in contact with the Kopete devs?
<Riddell> yes
* hunger is waiting for kubuntu-desktop to become installable again.
<Flosoft> :) ... maybe the one that does the jabber part?
<Riddell> Flosoft: what's up with it?
<Flosoft> I wanted to ask him some stuff
<Flosoft> as I work alot with jabber
<insanekane> Riddell: so you an employee of Canonical ?
<hunger> good night all!
<Riddell> hunger: guidance is going to be the tricky one
<Riddell> \sh: what's the status of pykde?
<Riddell> insanekane: very nearly, I signed the contract just some hours ago
<jjesse> wahoo then :)
<Flosoft> are there some objectives in kde development in integrating the software better with eachother?
<Flosoft> and maybe making the whole interface even easier ?
<Flosoft> maybe there should be a kubuntu update watcher
<Flosoft> and someone should fix kynaptic
<Riddell> kynaptic is being removed if it hasn't been already
<Riddell> kubuntu update watcher?
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> SuSE has one
<Flosoft> like a small tray icon
<insanekane> Flosoft: update watcher = mornfall is working on it
<Riddell> oh, update-notifier, yes
<Flosoft> ow nice :)
<Flosoft> I really think an objective of KDE should be to make the software work together
<Flosoft> like on mac
<Flosoft> unlike windows
<Riddell> that is an objective of KDE
<Flosoft> :)
<Riddell> if you have any suggestions I'm sure everyone would be happy to listen
<Flosoft> ow yes ... maybe easier hardware installation etc.
<Flosoft> for example suse has a Hardware watcher
<Flosoft> (YaST
<Flosoft> )
<Flosoft> it would make it easier to configure all hardware in your pc
<Riddell> what would it watch for?
<Flosoft> hardware changes
<Riddell> any specific examples?
<Flosoft> for example a new soundcard ... network card ... cd drive
<Flosoft> even mainboard ... cpu
<Riddell> all of those are already detected at boot time
<Riddell> I think
<Flosoft> yes ... but configuration is difficult
<Flosoft> for example soundcards
<Flosoft> I got 2 old soundcards still in my boottime ... but they don't exist anymore
<Riddell> I haven't had to configure a soundcard in gnu/linux for years
<Riddell> since using suse infact :)
<Flosoft> hehe
<Flosoft> well SuSE is quite nice ... if u want to look @ an easy to use Linux
<jjesse> grin i still ahve to figure out my soundcard issues on an older dell of mine :(
<Flosoft> I always install suse on the pcs of my clients that use Linux @ home
<Flosoft> it is easy
<Flosoft> only problem .... UPDATE
<Riddell> suse is nice but rpms are a pain
<Flosoft> and that is a real pain in the ass :p
<Flosoft> well apt is great
<Flosoft> it has everything
<Flosoft> but a tool like yast for kubuntu
<Flosoft> easy hardware configuration etc.
<Riddell> yes, that's why ubuntu is getting rid of apt :)
<Flosoft> ???
<Flosoft> whats wrong with apt?
<Riddell> I don't know, but I guess we'll find out in 6 months
<Flosoft> hehe
<jjesse> i love apt, i use it more than adept
<Flosoft> well i use synaptic ... which is a frontend of apt
<insanekane> canonical is getting rid of apt ? that is really bad
<Riddell> s/canonical/ubuntu/
<insanekane> err ... ok
<\sh> Riddell: new version...I#m waiting on the ok
<insanekane> ubuntu is getting rid of apt ? that is really bad
<Riddell> \sh: ok from who?
<\sh> Riddell: anyways..more important things...just resigned
<\sh> Riddell: upstream
<Riddell> insanekane: don't worry, it'll all be perfectly sensible
* Riddell hugs \sh 
<insanekane> hmm i hope so
<\sh> Riddell: do not worry...you will get some new pykde for 3.5
<Riddell> \sh: it's more the people complaining that kubuntu-desktop isn't installable because guidance isn't installable that I need to keep back with a whip
<Flosoft> ow ... just got a thing
<Flosoft> the installer!!
<Riddell> insanekane: investigate "smart"
<Flosoft> afaik debian has a new one?
<\sh> Riddell: tell them....\sh is an asshole :) he don#t care about kubuntu-desktop they should install kdebase ,-)
<Flosoft> and kubuntu should have a new one too
<Flosoft> like Fedora Core .. SuSE (again :p)
<\sh> BAH
<Riddell> \sh: you're waiting on pykde upstream?  doesn't that mean you could wait a long time?
<\sh> Riddell: no...just tomorrow..he wrote that he wants to release a new version tomorrow...
<Riddell> \sh: oh, excellent
<\sh> that means..friday...latest saturday
<\sh> and saturday I will package that what is there..
<\sh> Riddell: c u tomorrow from home pc...not from this company pc
<Riddell> we love you \sh_away !
<insanekane> Riddell: smart ?
<Riddell> yes
<Flosoft> well ... am i right that debian uses a new installer?
<Riddell> Flosoft: nope
<Flosoft> ow
<Flosoft> I thought I heard about them developing a new installer
<Riddell> no, debian-installer, same as before
<Flosoft> the console type one
<Flosoft> same as kubuntu has
<Riddell> yes
<insanekane> Riddell: smart ?
<Flosoft> hmm
<insanekane> Riddell: btw, unlike the rest of world (well most of it), time is ripe for KDE in India
<Flosoft> well the thing I like most in the new KDE ... that is the integration of KDElook.org etc. in kde
<insanekane> time is ripe for any desktop ... but, i hope KDE takes the lead
* Flosoft shares the oppinion of insanekane
<insanekane> Flosoft: im talking abt India :)
<Flosoft> well for the general linux market too
<insanekane> dunno ... looks like GNOME has it all :/
<Riddell> insanekane: are you in india?
<insanekane> Riddell: smart ?
<insanekane> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> insanekane: where abouts?
<insanekane> Riddell: Kerala, India (big GNOME fanbase here ... FSF India HQ is in Kerala)
<Riddell> insanekane: I /may/ be going to New Delhi in February
<insanekane> Riddell: cool :)
<insanekane> Riddell: its like the other end of the country ;)
<insanekane> Riddell: KDE-related work ?
<Riddell> been invited to talk at some conference there
<insanekane> Riddell: cool :)
<insanekane> Riddell: you could meet taj there :)
<insanekane> maybe you know him already
<Riddell> apparantly he's moving away
<insanekane> oh ... didn
<insanekane> t know that :/
<insanekane> im out of touch with the free software community in india ... mostly because all of them are addicted to GNOME :)
<insanekane> ok gotta go ... its 4:00 am here :)
<insanekane> ciao all
<Flosoft> hey ... does anyone know a programm for like Music Jingles (maybe amarok plugin
<Flosoft> extension)
<seth_k|away> hi Riddell, Ubuntu's krusader == Debian's krusader, and the newer upstream version is a beta... you still want it?
<Riddell> seth_k: package 1.60.1
<seth_k> okey dokey
<Riddell> seth_k: that's a security fix, make sure you mention CVE-2005-3856 in the changelog
<seth_k> thanks :)
<seth_k> whew, that's a lot of dropped hunks. /me gets caffeine
<seth_k> Riddell, almost all these dropped hunks are in Makefiles... is there a trick to that?
<seth_k> ah, I'll just patch by hand instead methinks...
* seth_k stops muttering to self :)
<Riddell> seth_k: what are you doing?
<seth_k> Riddell, uupdate -u drops something like 600 hunks on all the makefiles
<seth_k> what's the correct way to deal with that?
<Tm_T> Riddell: about qt4 packages in dapper... they doesn't have -debug, right?
<Riddell> seth_k: I'd just make a new .orig and copy accross the old debian/ directory
<Riddell> Tm_T: dunno, haven't looked at them
<Riddell> I'd expect a dbg package
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> then I might get kdelibs4-snapshot compiled using them
<Tm_T> might :p
<seth_k> alright Riddell, I had thought of that but wasn't sure if it was the right way
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-14
<Tm_T> libqt4-debug - Qt 4 debugging runtime libraries :)
<seth_k> yeah, Riddell... the Debian diff makes changes outside debian/, so I have to apply those by hand?
<Tm_T> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: make some .debs for us :)
<Tm_T> aww, ok, configure went trough, but still cant compile kdelibs4...
<Riddell> sebas: that pyqt tutorial would make a good dot story
<Tm_T> Riddell: from kde trunk stuff?
<Tm_T> actually I thought to make deb from kopete as soon as we get msn protocol working =)
<Tm_T> but without kdelibs4 I cant help getting it working
<Riddell> Tm_T: what's wrong with msn?
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/454795
<Tm_T> Riddell: afaik in trunk kopete it doesn't compile
<Tm_T> Riddell: so said duncan, and asked if I can help
<Riddell> ok
<Tm_T> that was weeks ago, dunno if it fixed already :p
<Riddell> seth_k: what changes?
<Riddell> seth_k: if it's just Makefile.in stuff they can be ignored
<seth_k> Riddell, there're also some po change stuff
<seth_k> in the German translation
<Riddell> seth_k: in the diff?  evil
<Riddell> seth_k: either ignore it or turn it into a patch
<seth_k> Riddell, that and some configure.in.in stuff... and without the configure goodies, it doesn't compile. I'll turn it into a patch :)
<seth_k> that's why I didn't just copy debian/ dir before, b/c it changed other stuff
<seth_k> and I hadn't done one of those before, where it wasn't either a simple uupdate -u or debian/ copy
<allee> seth_k: what pkgs are you talking about?
<seth_k> allee, this is Krusader 1.60.0-3 from Debian
* allee mess check-buildprep and branchpull diffs
<allee> are the makefile changes in a file called 98_buildprep.diff?
* allee download the diff
<allee> seth_k: maintainer added maintainer mode to configure.in.in.  So he had to rerun make -f Makefile.cvs 
<seth_k> allee, yeah, I saw that after my build failed complaining about maintainer mode. Should I make that change in a patch?
<allee> seth_k: well I prefer all changes as debian/patches/XX_describe_wnat_I_do.diff
<seth_k> yep
<seth_k> that was my plan, so I guess I'll go ahead and do it that way
<allee> seth_k: do you know the create-buildprep script?
<seth_k> allee, no
<allee> its in alioth pkg-kde repo in scripts.
<Flosoft> what is the command for a dist upgrade with apt?
<allee> apt-get dist-upgrade
<allee> seth_k: you apply it to a clean source + debian dir.  run make -f Makefile.am and places everything in debian/patches/98_buildprep.diff
<allee> seth_k: this way you always have those hundreds of autogenerated hunk in one diff file.
<Riddell> can't say I see much advantage in 98_buildprep.diff myself
<Riddell> make -f Makefile.cvs, not .am
<Riddell> or admin/Makefile.common
<allee> Riddell: ops right.
<Flosoft> well ... nite @ all
<allee> Riddell: when one lsdiff of diffstat on krusader diff the advantage of build_prep.diff is obvious.
<allee> ah, and after build_pref.diff is filtered out, interdiff is usable again too.
<allee> nevertheless everyone has his own like/dislikes.
<allee> nite all, seth_k wish you much success ;)
<seth_k> okay Riddell, almost done now. I patched de.po and configure.in.in with patches in debian/patches :)
<Riddell> awooga
<seth_k> now I just need to make sure it makes a .pot file
* seth_k compiles to see
<Riddell> have you edited debian/rules for it?  (or is it cdbs?)
<seth_k> I just added in cdbs, to do my patches
<seth_k> so that's what I'll use
<seth_k> but what was the part about "If you use cdbs in dapper your package should now do this automatically"
<seth_k> I don't have to make any more changes other than just adding in cdbs?
<Riddell> if you use the kde.mk file that'll include the rules to make the .pot
<Riddell> otherwise you need to add them, you can just copy them
<seth_k> preference?
<Riddell> and you need the patch for cvs.sh
<Riddell> if it's a KDE package I'd expect it to use kde.mk anyway
<seth_k> ok
* seth_k adds the Debian bug number in changelog for bonus points
<seth_k> and CVE-2005-3856 for the win
<seth_k> Riddell, do I keep the name kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff and just put that file in debian/patches ?
<Riddell> seth_k: yes
<Riddell> seth_k: assuming it applies, there's lots of different versions of cvs.sh you may have to adapt it
<seth_k> sure
<seth_k> and I don't see any kde.mk
<Riddell> in /usr/share/cdbs/..
<seth_k> right, but it's not included in debian.rules, that means I should include it?
<seth_k> *debian/rules
<Riddell> could do, we don't want to deviate too much from debian but then we already have with this package so may as well
<seth_k> ok
<Riddell> and e-mail the debian maintainer, politely tell him how to package properly :)
<seth_k> haha, will do
<seth_k> okay, I ended up applying the cvs.sh changes by hand into a new patch, because the admin/ directory was a bit older than your patch's version
<Riddell> not too surprising
<seth_k> All right, now only one more thing. I need to make -f Makefile.cvs, how do I do that without dirtying my pristine source
<Riddell> my way would be to dirty the pristine source, allee's way would be to take a copy, make -f Makefile.cvs and diff -urN the two and put that in 98_buildprep.diff
<seth_k> how about using cdbs-edit-patch, won't that watch the difference for me and make a diff?
<Riddell> should do yes
<seth_k> ok :)
<seth_k> I'm totally a fan of pristine source, but is that just overkill in your opinion? It *is* going to increase the ubuntu1 diff size considerably
<Riddell> not really any way around that
<raphink> Riddell: did you have the time to look at some of my packages?
<Knowerrors> Hey all, Im stuck on a modem connection and just spent alot of time upgrading to kde 3.5 to have it not work proper on some things... can I use the K 5.10 cd to downgrade?
<Riddell> yes
<Knowerrors> how would I do that?
<Riddell> remove libqt3-mt
<Riddell> remove kubuntu.org from sources.list
<Riddell> put in CD, apt-cdrom it, install kubuntu-desktop
<Knowerrors> Im not sure it will solve my issues though, so I got on here as a last ditch to try to fix things manually
<Knowerrors> Riddel: prob#1- going to system settings, I am unable to change settings for gtk-looknfeel, and storage media notifications...
<Knowerrors> Riddel: prob#2- kde mounts things in system:/media, but I can't browse files there, I must go to /media/ to browse them
<Riddell> I can't recreate either problem
<raphink> Knowerrors: fresh install?
<raphink> gone :(
<raphink> Riddell: did you have the time to look at some of my packages?
* raphink is heavily insisting :s
<Riddell> raphink: doing now
<raphink> Riddell: thanks :)
<raphink> wb Knowerrors 
<raphink> Knowerrors: what is your install history?
<raphink> is it fresh?
<Knowerrors> Ive had this install running for about 4 months or so
<Knowerrors> I started with kubuntu 5.10
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> kubuntu 5.10 was released less than 4 months ago
<raphink> as stable I mean
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> it's the last stable version, released in october
<raphink> (as the 10 indicates)
<Knowerrors> hmm, it feels like longer ;)
<raphink> haha
<raphink> so you basically didn't dist-upgrade it
<Knowerrors> correctamundo
<raphink> or had it through big upgrades
<Riddell> raphink: kyamo fails to compile
<Riddell> make[3] : *** No rule to make target `kyamo.pot', needed by `all-am'.  Stop.
<raphink> really?
<raphink> :(
<raphink> insteresting
<raphink> I'll have a look at it
<raphink> it's rc3 right Riddell ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> from revu
<Knowerrors> when I first did my install, I enabled root for a couple days cause I was used to regular Debian and missed root, then someone told me that was bad and I turned it off
<raphink> weird
<raphink> I'll check it
<raphink> I'll try it in my pbuilder
<Knowerrors> ever since then, I had problems with the kcontrol not keeping certain settings, unless I ran it as sudo kcontrol from cli
<raphink> I'm pretty sure I had tried it in a pbuilder before uploading it though
<raphink> Knowerrors: put root again and don't use it
<raphink> never know if that helps ;)
<Knowerrors> hehe, yeah tried that already :(
<raphink> doesn't work?
<raphink> let's see... pbuilder updated
<Riddell> raphink: where is the postinstall file from in kubuntu-grub-splash?
<Riddell> raphink: and are all the files definatly GPL?
<raphink> the files are GPL (checked on kde-apps.org)
<raphink> and the postinst is in debian/
<raphink> was last time I checked ;)
<raphink> at least
<raphink> argh my internet is sloooooooooow
<raphink> getting crazy with it
<seth_k> blast it Riddell, this package is on crack :)
<seth_k> /tmp/buildd/krusader-1.60.1/./krusader/DiskUsage/radialMap/widget.cpp:12:20: error: Config.h: No such file or directory
<seth_k> /tmp/buildd/krusader-1.60.1/./krusader/DiskUsage/radialMap/widget.cpp:13:19: error: debug.h: No such file or directory
<seth_k> /tmp/buildd/krusader-1.60.1/./krusader/DiskUsage/radialMap/widget.cpp:14:22: error: fileTree.h: No such file or directory
<seth_k> I've applied patches to let it build on gcc4 already
<raphink> Riddell: kubuntu-grub-splashimages.postinst is the postinstall
<raphink> I knwo using the package name is not mandatory ;)
<Riddell> raphink: but did you write it?
<raphink> Knowerrors: maybe you could ask in `norma' help channels 
<raphink> Riddell: yes I did, why?
<Knowerrors> raphink: whats 'norma' ?
<raphink> Knowerrors: s/norma/normal/
<raphink> Riddell: don't like it?
<raphink> Knowerrors: here is a development channel, normal help channels such as #kubuntu might be nicer for your issue
<Knowerrors> you mean #kubuntu?
<raphink> imo
<Riddell> raphink: it's just that if I'm to review this properly I should probably try and understand the script, which I don't feel like doing just now
<Riddell> raphink: can you describe to me what it does briefly?
<Knowerrors> right, yeah, Ive been asking there too but nobody knows
<raphink> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> seth_k: do you get that error with the pristine sources?
<raphink> 1) it tests if grub was installed properly, by testing /boot/grub/device.map
<raphink> if device.map doesn't exit, it exits the script
<seth_k> Riddell, I tried it with pristine + patch and with dirty source
<seth_k> Riddell, maybe it's a KDE 3.5 incompatibility? That's the only similar explanation I can find on their forums
<Riddell> seth_k: and do you always get that error?
<raphink> 2) if device.map exists, it guesses the grub partition using it with a dh -f to get the partition for /boot, so as to know where the splashimages are installed
<seth_k> as in every time I try the build? yes
<raphink> 3) it installs the the splashimage line in grub.conf from these infos
<Riddell> seth_k: do those header files exist?
<Knowerrors> Riddle, is there a way to just reload the default settings for all of kde 3.5 and or kubuntu?
<raphink> Riddell: the old grub.conf is saved with a date stamp
<raphink> and I use a safe temp file for the modifications on grub.conf
<seth_k> Riddell, yes, all three exist
<seth_k> Riddell, they exist in /krusader/DiskUsage/filelightParts/ though...
<seth_k> so weird
<seth_k> Riddell, should I put commands in rules to copy them, or to move them?
* raphink is confused about kyamo :(
<Riddell> raphink: seth_k patch it to #include <../foo.h>
<Riddell> seth_k rather
<raphink> hehe
<Riddell> raphink: tried running make -f Makefile.cvs over it?
<seth_k> Riddell, isn't the problem that it's looking in the wrong place, though?
<Riddell> raphink: or removing the .pot, doing that then compiling?
<raphink> hmm nope 
<raphink> I'm having a look
<raphink> I'm trying to get the source just in case
<seth_k> Riddell, because it's apparently trying to find the header files
<raphink> but y internet is too slow
<raphink> right now
<Riddell> seth_k: well it's trying to find them and doesn't know where they are so you need to fix the #include
<Riddell> raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1027 konq-encrypt-menu approved with comments
<raphink> thanks 
<Riddell> I'm off to bed
<seth_k> night Riddell, thanks a lot... I hope to have a fixed krusader on REVU to greet you in the morn :)
<raphink> Riddell: well if I change compat you'll have to advocate again ;)
<raphink> no?
<raphink> I have to fix kyamo tonight aswell :)
<Riddell> raphink: it's not requited in my rule book, but it's not hard for me to tick a box again
<raphink> just checked rc2 would build fine
<raphink> so I have to to find what's wrong with rc3
<raphink> Riddell: ok :)
<raphink> rc3 builds fine from source
<raphink> so theres something there ;)
<raphink> that I have to find 
<seth_k> ahhhhhhhh
<seth_k> i swear this compile is on crack, it's asking for files that don't even exist
<viviersf> Riddell : PING
<sebas> Riddell: (re: pyqt tutorial dot story) Please go ahead :) I wasn't sure myself wether to submit it or not.
<sebas> Ok, checked the dot now :>
<Flosoft> hey @ all
<jpatrick> raphink: ping
<raphink> yop jpatrick 
<jpatrick> raphink: thanks for the review
<jpatrick> I've uploaded a updated package now : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1092
<raphink> pfiew just woke up :s
<jpatrick> :) like me
<raphink> lol
* raphink is not wide awake yet
* raphink is not wide awake yet
<raphink> jpatrick: you can add a newline between the long description and the homepage in debian/control. this line should only contain a space and a dot.
<jpatrick> done
<raphink> jpatrick: this is a small detail, but you don't have to cut lines @ 60 characters or so in the descriptions. It's 80 chars max
<raphink> so the long description can fit on 3 lines
<raphink> when you're in a 80 chars wide console, you like to have as few lines as possible in your output ;)
<jpatrick> long des. = 2 lines ?
<raphink> well if you put them on 80 cols yes
<jpatrick> that's done too
<jpatrick> :)
<raphink> good :)
<jpatrick> that should do it?
<raphink> you'll have to explain me about the .pot file, since I'm getting crazy on packaging kyamo 0.13rc3
<raphink> it says there's no rule to build a pot file
<jpatrick> I'm just doing what it says on KubuntuPackagingGuide :/
<raphink> oh good I'll hav a look thanks :)
<raphink> jpatrick: just the last point : how about the desktop file?
<raphink> oh ic it in misc
<raphink> doh
<raphink> forget about it :(
<raphink> hehe
<jpatrick> raphink: yeah I forgot to tell you that..
<raphink> that's ok
<jpatrick> reuploading src package
<jpatrick> finished :)
<raphink> good
<raphink> I'll build it and put a comment ;)
<jpatrick> raphink: thanks :)
<jpatrick> shouldn't it build-dep on debhelper ?
<raphink> jpatrick: 
<raphink> dh_testdir
<raphink> make: dh_testdir: Command not found
<raphink> make: *** [clean]  Error 127
<raphink> pbuilder: Failed autobuilding of package
<raphink> doesn't build
<jpatrick> :?
<raphink> so yes you need debhelper in the build-dep
<raphink> I'll bb
<raphink> add debhelper to the build dep and try to build it in a pbuilder
<raphink> I'll at it after that
<jpatrick> raphink: reuploaded
<jpatrick> brb
<raphink> jpat|away: debhelper (<<4.1) please
<raphink> jpat|away: sorry debhelper (>>4.1) hehe
<raphink> gna
<jpatrick> raphink: done
<raphink> jpatrick: looks fine :)
<raphink> ask a MOTU to advocate it
<jpatrick> Riddell: ping
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> Riddell: I changed compat in kubuntu-grub-splashimages. Should I change the debhelper version in build-dep too?
<Riddell> jpatrick: hi
<jpatrick> Riddell: could you look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1095 , please ?
<Flosoft> Riddell: did you add the beta download?
<allee> jpat|away: ping
<freeflying> Riddell:  hi
<freeflying> Riddell:  I've reloaded skim to revu today, plz have a look
<jpatrick> allee: i'm here
<allee> ah, hi
<allee> jpatrick: Great to see people workong on KubuntuPackaging!
<allee> but I think the copyright section is more than simplified
<allee> e.g., every copyright notice if source, translation and docs need to be listed and even in simple pkgs there are more than 1
<allee> copyright contain copyrights and distribution licenses and beside standard (L)GPL, artistic etc one has to include the complete text, eg. GDFL that is usually used in handbooks
<jpatrick> yes...
<allee> do you plan to add these 'important' details?  Or should I add them.
<allee> I don't want step on your feet ;)
<jpatrick> Maybe you should
<allee> 'k I see if I find some time this weekend.
<allee> btw. you used compat 5 in filelight so debhelper has to be >> 5 ;)
<jpatrick> ah yes
<jpatrick> reuploaded to REVU
<allee> and version 1.0beta6 is bigger than 1.0 :(  So maybe 1.0final but what if there's an rc1? So maybe 1.0+beta6 and later 1.0.0
<allee> why did you remove debian/menu?  It should be included for the people using purists desktop env ;)
<jpatrick> so it should be filelight-1.0+beta6 ?
<allee> no manpage and, can't check right now, I think the docs are installed into the wrong dir
<allee> yes. but then, if you want to avoid epochs, you have to use 1.0.0 even when upstream calls it 1.0 ;)
<allee> other use 0.9.9+1.0beta6 then 1.0.
<jpatrick> okay
<allee> jpatrick: your friend is: dpkg --compare-versions oldvers lt nextvers && echo okay   
<jpatrick> ?
<allee> dpkg --compare-versions 1.0beta6 lt 1.0  && echo okay    --> outputs nothing :(
<jpatrick> :(
<allee> dpkg --compare-versions 1.0beta6 lt 1.0.0 && echo okay  --> print okay
<allee> need a pbuilder test but I bet autoconf and automake 1.9 are no build-deps.
<allee> jpatrick: grep -Ri copyright src doc po misc | grep -v Makefile    # You missed at least Micheal
<allee> licensecheck tool does not help much too. Max does not use the standard blurbs :(
<jpatrick> allee: uploaded changes
<allee> jpatrick: sorry busy right now
<raphink> ok I'm pretty sure this is a pb with cdbs or so
<allee> raphink: ?
<raphink> allee: look in #ubuntu-motu
<allee> 'k
<raphink> oh no you're not there
<raphink> well then
<raphink> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/455459
<raphink> there allee ^^
<raphink> a package of mine fails to build
<raphink> it built ok before
<allee> now i'm in ;)
<raphink> now it doesn't anymore
<raphink> ./configure && make works fine
<raphink> but if I run dpkg-buildpackage I get this error, and after that `./configure && make' doesn't work anymore
<allee> strange.  interdiff off first and the second run.  po/de not writeable?
* Riddell appologies for the delay in service today, caused by multiple xpdf nonsense
<seth_k|away> morning Riddell 
<Riddell> bah humbug
<seth_k> I fixed a ton of the krusader errors, but now it is saying "file not found" on a file that doesn't even exist in the source tree
<Riddell> that's not nice of it
<seth_k> nope
<seth_k> it asks for actionpropertybase.h
<seth_k> but the only file similar is actionpropertybase.cpp
<Riddell> upload to revu and I'll try and take a look at it sometime this decade
<seth_k> hehe, alright
* sebas hopes Riddell is aware that he's only got about 5 years left. 
<Riddell> waa!  that's never enough time to sort out all these problems in xpdf!
<freeflying_> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying_ 
<freeflying_> Riddell:  have you got my message here
<Riddell> I'll look at skim too in a bit, thanks for keeping working on it, we'll get there soon :)
<freeflying_> Riddell:  how can we get all articles of wiki.kubuntu.org
<seth_k> uploaded Riddell, I hope xpdf doesn't eat you first
<sebas> Riddell: Wasn't that fixed with the new freetype? (Or are you referrring to all those overflows in there? :D)
<jpatrick> wow!
<jpatrick> nice design
<Riddell> freeflying_: not too sure I'm afraid, you probably need to ask henrik  henrik@ubuntu.com
<freeflying_> Riddell: thx
<Flosoft> how is the support of webcams in Kubuntu?
<Riddell> no idea
<Flosoft> hmm
<Flosoft> what about adding the new kvirc package?
<Flosoft> the version in Synaptic: 2.1.3.1 ... current: 3.2.0
<jpatrick> Flosoft: Dapper verison == 3.2.0
<Flosoft> nice :)
<Flosoft> does dapper work with KDE 3.5?
<jpatrick> Flosoft: Dapper has 3.5
<Flosoft> ok
<jpatrick> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kvirc&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<Flosoft> what is the difference if I change my sources from breezy to dapper?
<jpatrick> Flosoft: new kernel, new Xorg, new KDE
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> so I could delete the kde extra source i have for 3.5 @ the moment?
<jpatrick> you can keep it...
<jpatrick> I'm not on Dapper, becuase modprobe kept segmentfaulting here
<Flosoft> ow ... well ... i'll wait a bit too :p
<Flosoft> i'm quite happy with breezy
<jpatrick> I'll go back when Flight-2's out
<Flosoft> my only software that is missing is kvirc
<Flosoft> can't it be added to breezy?
<jpatrick> Flosoft: Backports
<Flosoft> yes 
<jpatrick> it will probably end up there
<Flosoft> will it be backported?
<jpatrick> might
<Flosoft> :)
<jpatrick> my ksplash-engine-moodin package did
<jpatrick> :)
<Flosoft> what is the programm that loads the boot logo?
<Flosoft> it isn't splash
<jpatrick> Flosoft: usplash
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> will there be a new bootsplash with dapper?
<jjesse> one that is a little brighter hopefully
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> well like the login screen background
<Flosoft> and how do you see the console while booting?
<Flosoft> F2 doesn't work
<Flosoft> ESC neither
<jjesse> Flosoft: no clue 
<Tm_T> humm
<Tm_T> I don't use usplash
<Tm_T> but yes, dapper will have usplash themes too
<Flosoft> :)
<Tm_T> we planned to do similar look from boot to Gnome desktop
<Tm_T> prolly same to Kubuntu side
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-15
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<Diablo-D3> wow
<Diablo-D3> kubuntu-desktop is almost installable
<Diablo-D3> the only thing that needs fixed is kde-guidance and pyton2.4-kde3 need to be rebuilt, and apt-get needs to be convinced libakode provides akode.
<flosoft> ???
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: you're almost done! ;)
<raphink> go go go Riddell :)=
<flosoft> hey
<flosoft> I found a bug
<flosoft> in kio_imap4
<jpatrick> and....
<jpatrick> what is it?
<flosoft> if you have an IMAP account which is not valid in Kmail ... it starts opening several threads and starts using alot of CPU
<flosoft> it takes some time though
<Riddell> mornfall: did you update DapperPackageManager?
<mornfall> Riddell: gah not yet
<mornfall> Riddell: i suck
<mornfall> is there a deadline?
<_freelove> hi riddell:)
<_freelove> :(
<jpatrick> (I'm not Riddell but....) hello _freelove 
<_freelove> jpatrick: atleast someone responded:)
<jpatrick> _freelove: Riddell is busy with xpdf/kpdf thingys
<_freelove> i see
<jpatrick> I think...
<_freelove> i installed edubuntu today...then kde.......its been a nice smooth ride:)
<Diablo-D3> <flosoft> if you have an IMAP account which is not valid in Kmail ... it starts opening several threads and starts using alot of CPU
<Diablo-D3> flosoft: it usually catches itself though
<_freelove> i'll be going to bed now......goodnight all.....hope u all make dapper rock:D
<Diablo-D3> night _freelove 
<_freelove> :)
<Riddell> mornfall: mdz is going on holiday on tuesday until the new year
<mornfall> Riddell: i'll fix it over weekend
<mornfall> Riddell: i hate administrative :p
<mornfall> Riddell: (especially while trying to meet deadlines)
<Riddell> yeah
<seth_k> hi Riddell, do you have three minutes? 
<Riddell> seth_k: I think I actually might
<seth_k> http://librarian.launchpad.net/1189735/noteedit.debdiff
<seth_k> if you look at the bottom of that file, very bottom
<seth_k> there's a dpatch patch
<seth_k> is it necessary? It seems kinda useless
<seth_k> but it has the word "kde" in its name so I figured you might know ;)
<Riddell> seth_k: all it's doing is renaming a Makefile.am variable, so I don't see any need of it
<seth_k> odd
<seth_k> alright, thanks
<Riddell> seth_k: what does the changelog say?
<seth_k> Include patch for noteedit/icons/Makefile.am to build with acinclude.m4.in from kde svn
<seth_k> I'll try removing it :)
<Riddell> seth_k: possibly KDE doesn't like naming Makefile.am variables "data"
<jpatrick> Riddell: are there any popular package requests?
<Riddell> 18:38 < Telex4> Riddell: I'm a bit of a wesnoth addict, which is on 1.0 in breeze, 1.0.1 in dapper and 1.0.2 as src from
<Riddell>                 wesnoth.org
<Riddell> 18:40 < Telex4> then there's the lack of enblend, hugin & autopano-sift for my panorama needs
<Riddell> I don't think any of them are KDE bits though
<seth_k> i saw hugin on revu once upon a time
<seth_k> must still be there, abandoned
* jpatrick puts those into his todo
<Riddell> jpatrick: fancy writing a main inclusion report for moodin
<Riddell> jpatrick: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<Riddell> jpatrick: rationale: I just added it to the kubuntu seed
<jpatrick> Riddell: what should the name be?: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionKSplashMoodin ?
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> MainInclusionReportKSplashMoodin
<jpatrick> created
<Riddell> jpatrick: Rationale is that it's in the kubuntu seeds
<Riddell> add to queue
<Riddell> thanks
* Riddell goes out
<jpatrick> welcome
<seth_k|away> jpatrick, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2005-December/002569.html
<jpatrick> hmmm..
<jpatrick> someone beat me to it
<seth_k|away> crimsun
<seth_k|away> == daniel chen
<jpatrick> I know
<seth_k|away> just thought you might want to know before you wasted time working on it :)
<seth_k|away> back to work for me
<jpatrick> "there's plenty of fish upstream"
<jpatrick> DoeRayMe: hello there
<DoeRayMe> hey
<jpatrick> is there something wrong with the wiki?
<DoeRayMe> dont think so
<jpatrick> a the pretty blue stuffs gone....
<jpatrick> all*
<jpatrick> ah it's back now :)
<flosoft> Riddell: u there?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-16
<jjesse> trying to apt-get update from breezy to dapper and getting errors for debtags and adept
<jjesse> http://pastebin.com/458972 for me errors
<Diablo-D3> jjesse: thats normal
<Diablo-D3> debtags is still broken
<jjesse> Diablo-D3: ok, didn't know
<jjesse> everything else should be fine to use it then ?
<Diablo-D3> yeah
<Diablo-D3> debtags and adept is just for the kde apt-get frontend
<Diablo-D3> the only thing else broke is some python thing no one uses
<Diablo-D3> oh, and apt-get still doesnt understand that libakode replaces akode
<jjesse> cool, was just nervous
<Diablo-D3> afaik nothing else is broken
<Riddell> flosoft: hi
<jjesse> if my sound card is not detected during install, how can i set it up?
<seth_k|lappy> jjesse, that's a question for #kubuntu or #ubuntu, not a -devel channel
<jjesse> doh was in the wrong channel sorry seth_k 
<seth_k|lappy> no worries
<pef> hellol
<raphink> Riddell: is there a reason why kdmtheme is not available on ubuntu?
<jpatrick> Riddell: I think there's a new upstream release for Moodin
<freeflying> konqueror crashes too otfen
<freeflying> konqueror crashes too  often
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> inwhat kind of aituations?
<Tm_T> s
<jpatrick> \sh & Riddell: requesting revu : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1122
<mornfall> someone can explain why on earth the version of adpept is 1.0ubuntu1?
* mornfall gives away free plus signs
* Tm_T is trying to install adept once again ;)
<mornfall> Riddell: ping... could you please try to ensure future adept versions have +ubuntuN appended, and either correspond to what is on ekhis.org experimental or debian, whichever is higher?
<Tm_T> damned
<Tm_T> debtags is still uninstallable
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> is not installable
<Tm_T> :)
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<\sh> Riddell: !ping i found what I needed
<jpatrick> Me? ;)
<author-psi> ;)
<jpatrick> hello author-psi 
<author-psi> hi jpatrick 
<mornfall> Riddell: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-tags-easy.png
<flosoft> mornfall: what is adept?
<mornfall> flosoft: yep
<mornfall> flosoft: err, what, not is
<mornfall> flosoft: kubuntu's package manager :)
<flosoft> ow
<flosoft> no synaptic?
<mornfall> i like adept better ;-)
<flosoft> what is the difference?
<flosoft> what happened to kynaptic?
<mornfall> flosoft: kynaptic is obsolete
<mornfall> flosoft: it was never really maintained, sort of temporary solution
<flosoft> ah
<flosoft> and adept ... what is the advantage to synaptic?
<jpatrick> flosoft: mornfall wrote Adept
<flosoft> :)
<jpatrick> and Adept's pretty
<\sh> jpatrick: no..he asked what is the advantage :)
<\sh> jpatrick: adept is pretty much more then pretty..for me it's not usable...and it should be improved
<jpatrick> true I prefer apt-get
<mornfall> \sh: feel free
<\sh> jpatrick: well...thinking like a plain user, there must be something more easier...
<mornfall> \sh: i don't have a monopoly
<\sh> something like "add application" :)
<flosoft> \sh: for me ... I really use the view over my packages
<flosoft> *loose
<flosoft> sorry
<\sh> mornfall: there is imho a spec about it..to improve adept :)
<mornfall> \sh: i'm working on it, but i assume you disagree with the plan
<mornfall> \sh: (considering you assert it's not usable)
<\sh> mornfall: there is a difference between "I use it but it's not that usable" or "it's not usable"...I think it's time to work with mpt on some things of ui style and usability
<mornfall> \sh: you said it wasn't usable for you
<mornfall> and who's mpt
<\sh> mornfall: yes...for me :) 
<\sh> mornfall: canonicals UI and usability expert 
<mornfall> eh
<mornfall> gnome-app-install huh?
<\sh> mornfall: na...
<mornfall> \sh: don't worry, i was contacted by openusability
<\sh> mornfall: I'm looking forward to see kde 4 in action...thinking about the work is the focus and not the mouse :)
<mornfall> i doubt kde will change much externally
<mornfall> well, too much
<jpatrick> I wanna see Plasma
<\sh> well..anyways...I have to write my report about keybindings and the two desktops and the differences and difficulties to use gnome/kde with the keyboard 
<\sh> Riddell: ping..what should we do with old admin dirs and your patch? I tried to apply it to knemo..but knemos cvs.sh doesn't know anything about extract-messages and replacing the old admin with the new admin dir doesn't work somehow...well I have to investigate
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<Riddell> \sh: if the admin dir is too old not to have extract-messages and it's only knemo I wouldn't bother
<\sh> Riddell: well.I think we have more of them...
<\sh> Riddell: I tried to replace it..but it doesn't work out properly
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-17
* mornfall pokes Riddell 
<freelove> is ogra here?
<freelove> hi riddell:)
<viviersf> Riddell : ping
<janimo> the kubuntu dapper roadmap spec mentions gnome-system-tools being used by kde network settings
<janimo> is that still valid?
<viviersf> i hope not
<viviersf> it bloats the menus
<viviersf> by putting duplicate tools in the menus
<janimo> maybe system-tools-backend was meant then?
<viviersf> i spoke to riddell in montreal
<viviersf> thing is knetworkconf isnt working 100%
<viviersf> thats prolly why
<viviersf> all we want from gnome-system-tools is the network config
<janimo> it would be nice to use the same backend as gnome, as that is not supposed to have gnome deps AFAIK
<janimo> so will you use that for dapper? for network that is
<viviersf> i dont know
<viviersf> will speak to ridell
<viviersf> or 
<viviersf> us from impi 
<viviersf> will prolly get some1 to make a proper kde one
<viviersf> but im not sure at the point
<janimo> ok thanks
<viviersf> why doesnt ksplashrc get copied on a new user
<viviersf> is what im wonering at this point
<mornfall> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<mornfall> Riddell: hello
<mornfall> Riddell: i've added some stuff to the wiki, but it seems to be offline atm?
<mornfall> Riddell: oh wait... ssl not working again :'/
<mornfall> Riddell: okey, i can get there again, with some hoops
<mornfall> Riddell: any suggestions what should be changed?
* mornfall points out http://people.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/adept-tags.png
<Riddell> seth_k|away: krusader fails to build
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> mornfall: cool I guess
<mornfall> Diablo-D3: relating to? wiki?
<Diablo-D3> * mornfall points out http://people.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/adept-tags.png
<mornfall> Diablo-D3: ah
<seth_k|away> Riddell, um... that was why I uploaded it :P so you could look at it, remember?
<seth_k|away> that's even what the REVU note says
<seth_k|away> Riddell, it fails asking for a file that doesn't even exist
<seth_k|away> anywhere in the source tree
<seth_k|away> and it's not in a clean source tree downloaded from krusader themselves, I checked.
<viviersf> Riddell : ping
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<Riddell> seth_k|away: oh yes :)
<viviersf> Riddell, i got a little problem
<Riddell> viviersf: what's that?
<viviersf> i have a ksplashrc in the impi-default-settings folder
<viviersf> why wouldnt it get copied to a users home dir
<viviersf> on 1st login like the rest of the files ?
<Riddell> viviersf: why should it?
<Riddell> where is impi-default-settings folder?
<viviersf> /usr/share/impi-default-settings
<viviersf> Riddell, cos i want the kde splash screen to load
<viviersf> and not the kde one
<Riddell> viviersf: have you edited kderc?
<viviersf> yes
<Riddell> viviersf: what does it say?
<viviersf> it loads the rest of the impi-default-settings
<viviersf> just not ksplashrc
<viviersf> hold
<viviersf> [Directories] 
<viviersf> userProfileMapFile=/etc/kde-user-profile
<viviersf> [Directories-default] 
<viviersf> prefixes=/usr/share/impi-default-settings/kde-profile/default/
<Riddell> do you have an impi-default-settings package or something I could try?
<viviersf> i can zip the folder
<viviersf> and mail it to you ?
<Riddell> ok
<viviersf> cos i havnt got round to making a package yet
<viviersf> whats your addy again ?
<Riddell> jriddell@ubuntu.com
<Riddell> or put it on a web server somewhere
<viviersf> you got mail
<Riddell> viviersf: do you have a /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/Impi/* ?
<mornfall> Riddell: it *seems* i have a working status notifier
<mornfall> Riddell: update notifier that is
<mornfall> Riddell: confirmed ;-)
<Riddell> mornfall: you rock
<Riddell> mornfall: although not without your critics :)  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20892
<jjesse> wow somone is pissed :)
<seth_k> haha wow
<seth_k> that guy is way too into it
<raphink> woo
* raphink wonders how adept is supposed to know the version of an app installed from source... since it was installed from source!
<Riddell> aah, I assumed he'd compiled a .deb from source, but reading it again probably not
<\sh> Riddell: I hope this works now with pykde
<\sh> Riddell: the default firefox page which I forgot to symlinking..it's /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/khelpcenter/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/C/index.html?
<Riddell> \sh: yes
<\sh> Riddell: thx :)
<\sh> fixing it now
<Tm_T> has someone had succesful adept install in dapper lately?
<Riddell> hmm, debtags broken
<jjesse> Tm_T: i have an up to date dapper build
<jjesse> do you wnat me to test something?
<mornfall> Riddell: back
<mornfall> Riddell: check debian-release for debtags breakage
<jpetso> hi
<jpetso> my KDevelop (Breezy) shows only "Custom" in the new project assistant's license selection
<jpetso> any idea where the GPL, LGPL and whatever have gone?
<mornfall> Riddell: what about the spec...
<Riddell> mornfall: it's been passed back to mdz, hopefully he'll let us know if that's what he's after or not
<Riddell> jpetso: you reported the bug earlier today?  I haven't had a chance to investigate yet
<jpetso> Riddell: I didn't report any bug, must've been someone else
<Riddell> jpetso: ok, so you're not alone then :)
* jpetso likes having company
<jpetso> Riddell: thanks, at least I know it's being worked on and not solved at the time, that means I can get back to work ;-)
<jpetso> mornfall: I believe you should use standard KDE icons in Adept instead of your homegrown (or copied) ones
<mornfall> jpetso: that's nice belief, now go and find me some that are at least remotely usable
<insanekane> i have the same bug with kdevelop ... though not dapper (breezy)
<Tm_T> Riddell: aye
<Tm_T> Riddell: any news when it might be fixed?
<Tm_T> cat food, best I can get ->
<jpetso> mornfall: does the development version of Adept have the same actions as the Breezy one?
<jpetso> mornfall: for the toolbar actions: actions/reload, actions/button_ok, actions/top, and actions/viewmag+
<jpetso> mornfall: for Safe Upgrade: actions/up
<jpetso> anything left?
<mornfall> jpetso: actions/top is ugly as sin
<jpetso> mornfall: that should be a question of the icon set, no?
<mornfall> jpetso: by default (= crystal)
<jpetso> mornfall: grrr
<jpetso> mornfall: ok, then I'll wait for Oxygen
<mornfall> jpetso: what about the extended/collapsed lister items?
<jpetso> mornfall: these are ok with me, I don't remember any similar icons in the standard set
<mornfall> jpetso: there are, ugly, again
<mornfall> i just pick icons from nuvola
<jpetso> mornfall: I know
<mornfall> they at least go together
<mornfall> and well, it's not like hard to drop in icons you want
<mornfall> they are named adept_*
<mornfall> apart from the extender ones
<jpetso> mornfall: I don't need prettier icons (Nuvola is great), I just would've liked to have my Lila icons applied without copying all those again
<jpetso> mornfall: but oh well, no big problem
<mornfall> good, so let's keep status quo
<jpetso> mornfall: but you promise me with Oxygen you'll switch to the standard ones
<mornfall> jpetso: never
<jpetso> mornfall: ;-)
<mornfall> jpetso: (promise)
<mornfall> jpetso: i may switch, but i suspect it's not going to be any good
<jpetso> mornfall: expect an unthemed Adept with everything except Crystal
<jpetso> mornfall: I mean, everything except Nuvola
<mornfall> it's not like i cared
<jpetso> mornfall: ah well, developers ;-)
<jpetso> mornfall: pink moon's gonna get ye all
<mornfall> pink moon ha?
* mornfall tries to recall who wanted to write an update-notifier
<jpetso> mornfall, Riddell: bye, and by the way, Kubuntu is great, keep on rocking
<mornfall> that was insanekane 
<mornfall> insanekane: how did it go?
<insanekane> mornfall: how did what go ?
<mornfall> insanekane: your update notifier
<insanekane> mornfall: didnt try
<mornfall> insanekane: bah :)
<insanekane> mornfall: :)
<insanekane> mornfall: are you done with yours ?
<mornfall> insanekane: it sits in my systray showing an exclamation mark ;-)
<insanekane> mornfall: fantastic :) when do we get to see/use it ? :)
<mornfall> insanekane: with the alpha, i guess... hopefully this week
<insanekane> mornfall: cool :) good show :)
<mornfall> insanekane: i'll add number of upgradable packages to the tooltip and make Quit work :D
<mornfall> oh
<mornfall> quit works
<mornfall> interesting =)
<mornfall> i can't recall fixing it ;-)
<mornfall> oh no it doesn't, it just *almost* works :-)
<mornfall> cool, fixed
<insanekane> hehe :)
<insanekane> mornfall: maybe even download a special XML file which provides teasers of what you get when you upgrade ? :)
<insanekane> (and show them in the tooltip of course) 
<mornfall> yeah sure, but i don't think canonical has enough money to have me implement *that* :-)
<mornfall> oh, okey, they probably do, they just won't ever invest it like that
<insanekane> mornfall: just a suggestion :)
<insanekane> mornfall and all, gnite and keep up the great work! :)
<\sh> Riddell: in panel configuration..to disable the toasters from the taskbar..there is a usability problem...
<\sh> Riddell: to disable the toaster you have to uncheck the "Enable MouseOver effects" checkbox ... but this is somehow a very strange naming
<Riddell> toasters?
<Riddell> tooltips?
<\sh> Riddell: kde taskbar....mouse over effects...the rounded box which tells you the name the icon etc. 
<Riddell> what's strange about the naming?
<\sh> it's wrong
<\sh> i'll write something later...sitting at amus place right now :)
<Riddell> give him a hug from me
* Tm_T hugs Riddell 
<Tm_T> ...no, that wasn't what you meant
<amu> ehe
<Tm_T> well, I take that back
<Tm_T> should make presentation about http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_tablet <-devices to tomorrow
<Tonio_> hi
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: back to work
<\sh> Riddell: python-kde3 is uploaded should be installable in 1h
<Tonio_> problems seem to be resolved
<Riddell> \sh: woo!
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm correting all packages today, and send all patches to upstreams.
<Tonio_> \sh: hi
<Riddell> Tonio_: woo!
<Tonio_> ;)
<\sh> Riddell: it takes a long time to compile this b*tch on an amd64 1.6 GHz
<Tonio_> I will just have to leave paris and my job..... that's the nice trick
<Riddell> Tonio_: dare I ask why?
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> in fact my girlfriend and I live separated for 3 years
<Tonio_> because of her studies
<Tonio_> she's just ended and is now confirmed as a teacher
<Tonio_> problem is she has to stay there for 3 years at least
<Tonio_> and she was in the bad because she doesn't fill able to wait 2 more years
<Tonio_> that's the reason she was about to break our relationship
<Tonio_> so we discussed a lot
<Tonio_> and I must say I can understand her
<Tonio_> 3 years is already so much....
<Tonio_> so I will have to rejoin her, because she cannot technically
<Tonio_> that means living everything :/
<Tonio_> the good point is that we are still toogether so....
<Tonio_> I don't blame her, but that's the reason of my three weeks silence
<Tonio_> that's not simple decission to take, I had to stop everything and take the time to decide what to do
<Tonio_> living my flat, job and city, or loosing my future wife...
<Riddell> where are you both going?
<Tonio_> I'm going in Orleans
<Tonio_> very nice city
<Tonio_> the problem is that I have to find a good job there before
<Tonio_> I have a few month to organize myself
<Riddell> where is that?
<Riddell> not the hurricane one?
<Tonio_> she didn't give me any pressure, except that she couldn't wait infinitly
<Tonio_> it is about 200 km from paris
<Tonio_> in the south
<Tonio_> in fact the city "new orleans" takes its name from the french city Orlans
<Tonio_> the city founders where french people from Orlans
<Tonio_> that's the trick :)
<Riddell> clever
<Tonio_> so it was hard to dicide, but now i'm okay ;)
<Tonio_> anyway, I have many packages to correct and patches to email so...... go !
<Riddell> on y va!
<Tonio_> Riddell: just uploaded prozilla
<Tonio_> not a kubuntu app, but very usefull in some cases
<mornfall> Riddell: hmmmmmm
<mornfall> Riddell: i have gettextized libapt-front
<mornfall> Riddell: so what's next
<Riddell> mornfall: see KubuntuPackagingGuide for changing the package to allow for .pot generation
<Riddell> although I guess libapt-front will be different being non-KDE
<Riddell> but rosetta will suck out the .pot file if it gets created and people will be able to translate it
<Riddell> then ubuntu will include the translations in it's language-packs and you can suck back the .po files for inclusion upstream
<mornfall> Riddell: no problem creating pot file
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've just found what appears to be a bug, but I don't know if it is a kde bug or a OOo2 one....
<Tonio_> can you give me your advice on that point ?
<Tonio_> before reporting :)
<mornfall> Riddell: i suppose i'll just content myself with generating .pot for now and i'll get it working when there's some testing po file
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: open konq and browse this : system:/home
<Tonio_> then open an OOo file
<Tonio_> it doesn't open
<Riddell> yeah, the .desktop files need chaning or something
<Tonio_> with /home/bla it works
<Riddell> I'm not sure if that's KDE's fault or openoffice's
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's my question
* Riddell makes a note to look into it
<Tonio_> I've searched and all other files work correctly
<Tonio_> so I assume a problem with OOo maybe....
<allee> Tonio_: does media:/... work?
<Tonio_> with OOo fioles ?
<Tonio_> good question ;)
<Tonio_> hi allee  :)
<allee> Tonio_: I assume the desktop file uses %u and KDE passes system:/...
<mornfall> 'lo
<allee> Tonio_: ah, sorry, forgot.  welcome back
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> allee: same problem with media:/
<allee> change %u to %f 
<Tonio_> let me try
<Tonio_> allee: works !
<allee> Tonio_: good
<Tonio_> allee: you're impressive, really....
<Tonio_> so there is certainly a little patch to provide
<allee> Tonio_: rule only answer when your quite sure that the problem is ;)
<Tonio_> ^_^
<allee> Tonio_: hmm, there is a side effect.  For non file: URL KDE makes a temp. copy and passes this for the app.
<allee> Tonio_: can you check that KDE is intelligent enough to not copy to temp file if system: or media: url is passed?
<allee> Tonio_: ps x should show the command line
<Tonio_> allee: I will have a look yep
<Tonio_> to be sure to understand correctly what happens
<Tonio_> allee: are you there ?
<Tonio_> I have a little question ;)
<allee> yeap
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> I was told it was better installing correctly the .desktop file by a patch instead of a debian rule
<Tonio_> so I wanna patch
<Tonio_> problem is that the directory is defined by a variable in a variable etc....
<Tonio_> I have about 10 files to patch....
<Tonio_> would you add the directory directly in the makefile.in ?
<Tonio_> or patch every file using those variables ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: patch the Makefile.#am
<Riddell> Tonio_: patch the Makefile.am
<Tonio_> Riddell: no need to patch makefile.in ?
<Riddell> crivvens no
<Tonio_> Riddell: dunno, I'm not a developper ;)
<Riddell> patch Makefile.am make -f Makefilem.cvs
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the problem :
<Tonio_> shelldesktopdir = $(kde_appsdir)/Utilities
<Tonio_> the variable is defined in the configure
* allee gives up. Riddel typs much faster ;)
<Tonio_> and used about everywhere
<Tonio_> so would you add the directory directly ?
<Tonio_> shelldesktopdir = /usr/share/applications/kde
<Tonio_> like this ?
<allee> Tonio_: in this case just move in desktop file in rules
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> and of course send an email to the upstream author
<allee> Tonio_: 1) the real fix is to: check desktop that GenericName, Categories is there
<Riddell> Tonio_: you want xdg_apps_DATA = foo.desktop
<Riddell> in Makefile.am
<allee> Tonio_: 2) send this patch to upstream
<Riddell> and make sure foo.desktop includes the Categories= line
<Tonio_> Riddell: already added by a patch, I always add Categories
<allee> Tonio_: 3) tell upstream to use xdg_apps_DATA = <whatever>.desktop in Makefile.am
<Tonio_> k
<Riddell> Tonio_: well you only need categories if you're installing it as an XDG menu file :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: new that, but I didn't knew what motus are waiting for, I mean patched sources or simply cdbs rule + email to upstream
<Tonio_> I'll do the second way
<Riddell> Tonio_: either is fine, second way is better since then you can give the exact patch to upstream that they should use
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-18
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yo
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=948
<Tonio_> does he want me to put all the gpl licence in the copyright file ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, he says the path is wrong
<Tonio_> ah okay
<Tonio_> changing this
<Riddell> actually I can't see what's wrong with the current one
<Tonio_> Riddell: noticed that all my packages have that error, but also noticed that both path work....
<Tonio_> Do I need to apply the change for every package ?
<Tonio_> the path /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL seems to be working
<allee> Tonio_: kftpgraber has no 'version of any later version'  so use GPL-2  and not GPL as you did
<Tonio_> ah okay
<allee> 'version 2 or any later version' that is
<Tonio_> that's the reason....
<Tonio_> I didn't understood why I was suddenly told it was not valid ;)
<allee> Tonio_: btw remove cdbs_kde_enable_debug = --disable-debug
<allee> Tonio_: this ugly hack of mine is not necessary anymore
<Tonio_> k
<allee> Tonio_: if you want to make double sure at it to DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAG
<Riddell> anyone on breezy?
<Tonio_> Riddell: me
<allee> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> allee: KDE 3.4?
<Riddell> Tonio_: KDE 3.4?
<allee> yes
<Tonio_> nope, 3.5
<Riddell> allee: could you update to the latest kpdf security fix and see if it still loads PDF files?
<allee> 'k
<Riddell> 3.4.3-0ubuntu2.1 is the latest
<allee> Riddell: 3.4.3-0ubuntu2.1 works fine.  With /path/to/pdf,  http: and sftp: URL
<Riddell> allee: excellent, thanks
<allee> Riddell: I didn't logout/login.  Can this make a diff?
* allee opens a second session
<Riddell> allee: shouldn't do, no
<allee> Riddell: yeap, does not no kpf problems on :1 session too
<Riddell> excellent
<\sh> Riddell: #9862 (bugz) do you think we should close it as "invalid because w32codecs"?
<Riddell> \sh: it's not w32codecs, it's the mms protocol that's the problem
<Riddell> \sh: mark as upstream I guess
<\sh> done
<mornfall> Riddell: good night
<\sh> Riddell: please check the next upload of kubuntu-docs...I fixed the index.html problem with firefox...but the page looks nasty
<viviersf> Riddell : ping
<freeflying> amu: ping
<amu> 1 packet transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss
<freeflying> amu: hi
<amu> freeflying: whats up 
<freeflying> I've read your letter in today's kubuntu-deveel
<freeflying> how about the webfronted you've mentioned
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<amu> well, in theorie finished, basically it works, just need a php guy, for smart pages  
<viviersf> elo Riddell 
<viviersf> Riddell, you find somthing about that impi-default-settings
<amu> moin Riddell 
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<amu> Riddell: \sh posted a nice link : http://lists.osdl.org/pipermail/desktop_architects/2005-December/000390.html
<\sh> amu: but I disagree with linus...but this guy invented "make config" so I can't be bothered ,-)
<amu> freeflying: do you know someone, how is familar with php?  
<Riddell> viviersf: do you have a /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/Impi  ?
<amu> \sh: nonono :) promoting KDE in general is always good :)
<Riddell> amu: there's always one immature type who spoils the love
<\sh> amu: yes that's right...but naming the users as "idiots" is not nice
<freeflying> amu:  what do u want ?
<amu> \sh: ack 
<amu> freeflying: so if i do it, everything looks black and white :) what i need is someone who can make nice, colorfull wirzards, that it looks like "buiness ready"   
<\sh> viviersf: btw...do you need some people who are doing some dev-work for impi? 
<freeflying> amu:  I see ,just a moment.
<viviersf> \sh, what you meen ?
<viviersf> like help out with things ?
<amu> \sh: impi is looking for someone :) i'm also free like a bird :)
<\sh> viviersf: well...I'm free to work for another company :) I just need a flat, a ticket, and an office in ZA to work for impi :)
<viviersf> \sh, pvt
<amu> freeflying: i started for myself, if you want check it.    
<freeflying> amu: y
<viviersf> amu, my old friend
<viviersf> you the dude from gnoppix ?
<amu> hey i'm not soo old 
<amu> viviersf: ack
<viviersf> huh
<viviersf> oh ok 
<viviersf> well i remember you
<viviersf> you made lots of trouble for me on impi 1 release
<viviersf> *mumbles oscar pearson*
<amu> *g* yeah you guys copied just the CD with all my secret backdoors *g*    
<viviersf> no we didnt 
<viviersf> i changed lots of packages
<viviersf> and made a whole ncurses based installer
<viviersf> you never bothered to ask me 1s
<viviersf> *st
<amu> sure no problem ... it's free software 
<viviersf> ah so you learned the true meaning of that sentence
<viviersf> hehe
<viviersf> ag im just joking 
<viviersf> all in the past
<amu> viviersf: well sorry, i probably was inpolite and young 
<freeflying> amu:  can not custom too much now 
<amu> freeflying: right, thats why i'm requesting some professional help, webdesign isnt my favorit thing ;)
<freeflying> amu: guys I know are all off duty now , so I can not give you any help :(
<amu> freeflying: no prob, i've a personal webguy ;) he's busy, but he helps me all time, i thought maybe i an find someone from the community ...   
<mornfall> Riddell: how is the spec thing looking?
<Riddell> mornfall: I'm not too sure, mdz didn't get back on it yet
<mornfall> ah
<mornfall> hm
<freeflying> Riddell:  hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> how about useing scim as default input method for CJK users
<freeflying> Riddell:  I;ve talked this with other local team ( ubuntu-tw,ubuntu-kr and ubuntu-jp)
<freeflying> Riddell:  It's seems scim maybe a choice for we CJK users
<pabs3> is there an equivalent of http://people.debian.org/~seppy/d-i/level1/POT/ for kubuntu?
<Tonio_> yop
<DoeRayMe> can anyone get kde-guidance to work?
<Riddell> hmm, who wants to volunteer to rebuild all the KDE packages in universe that still need libstdc++ transitioned
<jjesse> would if i knew how to package :)
<Riddell> and you'd need upload rights
<jjesse> grin
<Riddell> what's the status of the docs currently jjesse?
<jjesse> Riddell: i'm starting to make the changes for the desktop guide that will need to be done (make it kubuntu specific)
<jjesse> serverguide is comming together quite nicely
<jjesse> finishing the switching your friends to kubuntu from windows and should upload that tomorrow
<jjesse> Riddell: at what point should we start working on release notes?
<Riddell> jjesse: I think the ubuntu ones are already under way
<Riddell> jjesse: so starting a kubuntu equivalent now would be good
<Riddell> we can always leave blank spaces to be filled in
<jjesse> Riddell: should i take that from an anouncement page someplace or just your brain? :)
<Riddell> jjesse: search the wiki for the ubuntu one
<jjesse> will do
<JRe> mmm i have kpdf not working since last update of kde 3.5
<Riddell> JRe: standalone or in konqueror?
<JRe> Riddell: both
<Riddell> JRe: could you send me the file you're using?
<JRe> Riddell: (and on two computers one i386 and other Amd64)
<Riddell> JRe: I've no idea how to work dcc, can you put it on a web server somewhere?
<JRe> Riddell: seems not to be a PDF file error since I have tried out with different files
<JRe> Riddell: http://82.226.199.36/CV_VF_v1.pdf
<allee> JRe: no problem with your pdf with kpdf 3.4.3-0ubuntu2.1 on breezy, ditto on dapper with kpdf 3.5.0ubuntu2
<Riddell> allee: it's -0ubuntu2.2 that's the problem
<allee> Riddell: oh, I dist-upgraded this afternoon. checking ..
<allee> apt-proxy partition did run out of space, no error msg, and no 2.2 :(
<JRe> allee, Riddell: problem comes from 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1.2
<haggai> allee: sorry that apt-proxy bug isn't fixed yet
<allee> heyy, hi haggai!
<allee> haggai: is there a simple way to get rid of all hoary pkg in apt-proxy cache.  Pool layout has disadvantages ;)
* mornfall pokes Riddell 
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<mornfall> Riddell: hi.... how goes?
<Riddell> blurg
<mornfall> blurg?
<Riddell> too many things to fix
<mornfall> typical :'/
<Riddell> mornfall: I'll e-mail mdz again to ask about dapperPackageManager
<mornfall> brb, need to help elenna
<mornfall> Riddell: btw, adept-notifier is a normal KUniqueApplication with a binary only (no libkdeinit_), is that workable?
<mornfall> Riddell: libtool goes crazy trying to link the libkdeinit_ thingy
<Riddell> mornfall: should be fine
<Riddell> mornfall: and it has an autostart thing?
<mornfall> Riddell: in itself, no
<mornfall> Riddell: that's why i am asking :)
<Riddell> well it just needs a .desktop file in Autostart, not hard to do
<Riddell> or an entry in startkde or something
<Riddell> mornfall: what's the user interface?
<mornfall> Riddell: systray icon?
<Riddell> mornfall: bah, more systray filling
<mornfall> Riddell: it could be made an applet, but how would it help?
<Riddell> in my opinion it should be nothing at all except when it actually pops up to say "there's updates", although I'm not sure the exact best form for the popup
<mornfall> Riddell: the systray thingy is trivial to remove... but you need an alternative to changing icon when updates become available :)
<Riddell> well pop up some kind of message somewhere that says it
<jjesse> when does flight 2 for kubuntu come out?
<Riddell> if it's only a change of icon that might not be very noticable, so you'd need a popup anyway?
<mornfall> Riddell: currently, it just sits in the systray, showing an exclamation mark (no blinking) if there are updates
<mornfall> Riddell: if it was for me, i wouldn't want it to be noticeable
<Riddell> jjesse: not sure, now that kubuntu-desktop is installable we should be able to do it any time
<mornfall> Riddell: it's not there to distract me from work, just to remind me there are updates :)
<mornfall> that's how i understand its role, that is
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<mornfall> you could get windows update if you want screaming annoying thing ;-)
<Riddell> mornfall: ok, so maybe a systray icon that only displays itself when there are updates
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<mornfall> Riddell: yes, that's trivial :)
<mornfall> Riddell: just need to add show() hide() calls
<mornfall> Riddell: the popup says how many packages are upgradable, currently
<Riddell> groovy
<mornfall> Riddell: i'll probably make it list first few of them, too
<mornfall> Riddell: s/popup/tooltip/
<mornfall> (or list them in case there are say <= 5)
<allee> mornfall, Riddell: update-notifier.  maybe other would like to start adapt always via the systray icon, instead of having to have a standard adept icons on the left
<allee> so an option to 'stay always visible'?
<mornfall> allee: that's the idea yes... i just don't like config options ;-)
<allee> yeah ;)
<mornfall> allee: but...
<mornfall> allee: no, that's not the idea
<mornfall> well, it's only half
<mornfall> the theory says you shouldn't need adept-updater when the icon is hidden :)
<jpetso> hi! another useless question out of interest and because I don't know:
<Riddell> hi jpetso 
<jpetso> why isn't libtool in the build-essential package?
<jpetso> hi Riddell
<Tonio_> dunno if my point of view is of any use but I would personnally prefer to see the icon only when there are available updates :)
<mornfall> jpetso: because it's not build essential
<mornfall> jpetso: (libtool is only needed to make source tarballs, not to build them)
<Riddell> plus libtool is generally considered to be evil :)
<jpetso> at least, the standard KDevelop template for pure C++ Hello world doesn't work without it
<jpetso> (not that I think you're wrong)
<Tonio_> allee: I have an icon installation to patch
<Tonio_> allee: I patched the makefile.am as you told me
<Tonio_> allee: but it seems to build the Makefile with Makefile.in
<Tonio_> is that normal ?
<Riddell> jjesse: kdelibs4-dev should bring it and the other stuff you need for KDE development in
<Riddell> jpetso rather
<allee> Tonio_: didn't I favour the hack the rules  until upstream accepts ;)
<jpetso> is the KDevelop template wrong then, if it relies on libtool?
<allee> Tonio_: yes when you hack Makefile.am makefile.in and makefile get rebuild
<Tonio_> allee: apparently not......
<allee> Tonio_: assumed maintainermode is not disabled
<jpetso> Riddell: I have a friend, and (you guessed it) installed Kubuntu on his laptop
<Riddell> jpetso: woo!
<jpetso> Riddell: then put build-essential up there, and left him without a functioning C++ ide
<allee> Tonio_: well due to this rebuild I always tried to work with hacks in rules, until upstream accept the change
<jpetso> Riddell: because the KDevelop template needs libtool
<jpetso> so...
<jpetso> somethings wrong, no?
<Tonio_> allee: right, so lets go with rules
<Tonio_> allee: that helps me to understand the compilation mecanisms, so I like to make tries....
<jpetso> Riddell: and I don't mean the KDE application template, or anything with Qt, just the standard C++ one
<mornfall> Riddell: is the notifier completely invisible in gnome?
<Riddell> mornfall: no, I think it's visible all the time
<allee> Tonio_: if you prefer to change the Makefile.am, I would suggest to use buildprep script from debian-qt-kde team that: applied debian/patches, run make -f Makefile.cvs and put the diff into debian/patches/98_buildprep
<mornfall> Riddell: i sort of like the approach of having the icon there all the time... it makes it possible to have "check for updates" in its context menu :)
<allee> Tonio_: huge diff, but at least everything hidden in one file
<mornfall> Riddell: hmm, nm, that'd require sudo :'/
* mornfall declares this idea pointless
<jpetso> mornfall: I hate persistant icons, I mostly close the applications as a whole if their system tray icons are going on my nerves
<mornfall> jpetso: there's no other interface than the systray icon
<Tonio_> allee: I'll test, thanks a lot for all those infos ;)
<mornfall> jpetso: that also means no way to quit it unless there are updates :-)
<allee> Tonio_: I usually prefer resonable rules hackery.  But when you start to relibtoolize. buildprep stuff is excellent
<allee> Tonio_: your servant
<jpetso> mornfall: ? what do you mean, no way to quit it? no "Quit" action?
<mornfall> jpetso: if there is no interface, how do you quit it?
<jpetso> mornfall: if there's only the systray icon, then the application closes with it
<jpetso> mornfall: I think we're missing each other
<jpetso> mornfall: anyways, I'd rather not use update-notifier if it persists in the system tray
<mornfall> jpetso: so what do you want it to do?
<Tonio_> allee: ;)
<jpetso> mornfall: start up Adept once in a while
<mornfall> jpetso: oww, that's *very* stupid thing to do
<jpetso> mornfall: if you'd please tell me why...
<mornfall> jpetso: first, it'll pop up a rather confusing kdesu dialog
<mornfall> jpetso: without a trace of useful message why so
<jpetso> mornfall: well, I know what it does. I just wanted to say what I would do, not what's best for everyone
<mornfall> jpetso: also, how would you detect *when* to pop it up?
<jpetso> mornfall: what I would do just on my computer, customized
<jpetso> mornfall: ...well...
<mornfall> jpetso: if you close updater without updating, should it then ignore updates until next you upgrade by hand?
<jpetso> mornfall: If I close it by myself, sure. That's what programs are supposed to do when they are told to quit.
<mornfall> jpetso: you told adept to quit, not the notifier
<jpetso> mornfall: Oh. Didn't know that :)
<mornfall> jpetso: if you perform an upgrade and quit the updater, should notifier quit too? :-)
<jpetso> mornfall: so, just to make sure I understand it right, the notifier is a seperate program?
<mornfall> jpetso: absolutely
<mornfall> jpetso: it doesn't make much sense otherwise?
<jpetso> mornfall: that's what I thought
<jpetso> mornfall: the notifier should not quit, I think
<mornfall> jpetso: i mean, you don't want to see kdesu every time you log in and have apt database locked all the time
<jpetso> mornfall: should keep running until you close it with system tray context menu, "Quit"
<mornfall> jpetso: that's hard if there's no icon, as you suggested
<jpetso> mornfall: I guess you're right
<jpetso> mornfall: then I'll hide it and extend the system tray with the arrow when I want to access it
<jpetso> mornfall: and you make it permanent by default
<mornfall> jpetso: yes, which is what i thought would work the best
<jpetso> mornfall: ack
<mornfall> (that's why the systray icons are hideable, after all)
<mornfall> Riddell: what do we have in systray by default now?
<allee> mornfall, jpetso: I'm not sure if the joe user understands this update-notifier, apept implementations detail. I'm not sure how I would like it use it, until I used it myself for some time ;)
<mornfall> allee: it'll be part of the alpha packages sometime this week(end)
<mornfall> allee: so you'll have chance to comment :-)
<allee> mornfall: go with whatever you think is right. And let's wait if complains or confused users pop up
<mornfall> oh, i am sure there will be some with any interface :)
<allee> mornfall: So I try on Monday promised ;)
<jpetso> mornfall: just to pop in with another useless idea: what I'd like best would be a notifier karamba
<mornfall> jpetso: make it yo'self, the notifier code is ultra-trivial ;-)
<allee> jpetso: knewstuff?
<mornfall> jpetso: (assuming one can make karamba plugins in c++)
<mornfall> (in the other case, you are hosed until next swig release)
<jpetso> mornfall: let's wait till Plasma
<mornfall> (or you can use python-apt, which is, eww :-)
<mornfall> jpetso: heh, well :)
<mornfall> why not
<jpetso> mornfall: you could of course make python bindings to your libraries ;-D
<mornfall> jpetso: [22:09:04]  < mornfall> (in the other case, you are hosed until next swig release)
<mornfall> jpetso: current swig is not capable of handling my libs
<mornfall> jpetso: you'd need the cvs version of it
<mornfall> (i'm delayed because i'm solving cryptography exercises in foreground)
<jpetso> mornfall: ahso. didn't know what swig is, sorry for misunderstanding that
<Riddell> mornfall: klipper, probably amarok, sometimes keyboard layout changer, and I'm sure there's something else
<mornfall> Riddell: amarok can (and should) have the docking turned off
<mornfall> Riddell: klipper has an applet
<Tm_T> amaroK <3
<mornfall> Tm_T: amarok luv?
<Tm_T> can't hate it
<Tm_T> can't live without it
<\sh> mornfall: why?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-11
<manchicken> It's not actually the build...
* manchicken suspects cdbs....
<manchicken> Bloody permissions problem it seems...
<manchicken> nothing fakeroot can't handle.
<manchicken> Okay, so how do I get something signed?
<ryanakca> manchicken: gpg?
<ryanakca> !gpg | manchicken
<ubotu> manchicken: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<manchicken> right, but I'm talking specifically about signing packages....
<ryanakca> ah, debuild -S -sa
<manchicken> Man, kde-systemsettings is a rather confusing codebase.
<manchicken> Looks like it's generating its UI based off of a .rc XML file.
<manchicken> Anybody know how to dchroot as another user?
<manchicken> Okay, so the setupGUI flexability that folks are used to with kde-systemsettings is no more.
<Jucato> kool! danimo's password patch works perfectly in feisty :)
<freeflying> Jucato: password patch?
<Jucato> displays dots instead of asterisks when typing in the password
<Hawkwind> Why would you want dots instead of *'s ?
<Hawkwind> What's the purpose
<Jucato> asterisks look soo old? :)
<Jucato> looks better on the GUI. anyway it only affects KDE styles (plastik, I think). so you don't have to worry :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I do agree that the dots do look better 
<Hawkwind> I just didn't understand why the patch was done other than just for that very reason
<Jucato> actually I think it was also a sort of "proof of concept" that it could be done in Qt 3. danimo previously thought it could only be done in Qt 4 (which he already did for KDE 4 I think)
<Jucato> not really sure though
<manchicken> If this thing compiles I will be surprised to say the least.
* manchicken mumbles "please compile, please compile, please compile..."
* manchicken swears.
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just saw you finally did the minute yesterday... I was not at home this WE (didn't knew that on friday) so I did this offline....
<Tonio_> Riddell: just posted it
<imbrandon> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hey :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the french way to get a laptop didn't work....
<Tonio_> imbrandon: still possible to do that with your help ? I'll place the order correctly this time :)
<imbrandon> sure
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can you email me your postal address then ? I lost it :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: tonio at ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> np, yup
<Tonio_> thanks ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: how is the new job ?
<imbrandon> great, was busy as hell getting used to the new schedule but now its all smoothed out
<imbrandon> ( and i'm off the next 3 days , i just got off a 12 hour shift heh )
<imbrandon> what did you and raphink get ? /me looks at the title , sorry i've been kinda afk the last week or so
<imbrandon> heh
<Tonio_> imbrandon: we both are engaged :)
<crimsun> they're getting married.
<crimsun> not to each other.
<imbrandon> ohh rock on, congrats
<Tonio_> hehe, hi crimsun
<imbrandon> hehehe
<crimsun> hi.
<imbrandon> heya crimsun
<Jucato> Tonio_: congratulations :)
<imbrandon> yea i like the hours, i work two 12 hour shifts and 2 8 hour ones and get 3 days in a row off, plus i get time at work to work on {k}ubuntu
<Tonio_> Jucato: thanks :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: that's trully great, really
<imbrandon> ( while at work )
<imbrandon> plus free rackspace for colo boxes :)
<imbrandon> i just put my first one up yesterday and i'm migrating some things to it
<imbrandon> see now it wont be long Tonio_ untill it truely is "papa Tonio_ "
<imbrandon> :)
<Lure> imbrandon: lol
<imbrandon> hehe heay Lure
<Tonio_> imbrandon: still working hardly on that, indeed :)
<imbrandon> :)
<sebas> Riddell: Were there any updates on kdepim lately?
<sebas> I'm losing email with dimap for a few days already, seemingly random, sometimes whole folders are empty at once.
<sebas> (Using kmail, of course)
<Riddell> sebas: there's not been any updates
<Riddell> although dimap is known not to be the most stable part of kmail
<sebas> Riddell: Well, haven't had that problem ever
<sebas> I'll look into it some more, thanks though
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> Boo
<bddebian> heh
<fdoving> Riddell: ping? around for a kopete upload to edgy-updates?
<Riddell> fdoving: oh?
<fdoving> Riddell: bug 69583 aging period is finished.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69583 in kopete "SRU: kopete can't connect to ICQ. " [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69583
<fdoving> Riddell: i'm preparing the files now.
<Riddell> cool
<mhb> good evening
<doelman> hi mhd
<mhb> hi doelman, pleased to meet you :o)
<doelman> nice to meet you too:)
<doelman> :p
<doelman> oops
<fdoving> Riddell: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/edgy/updates/kopete/ - please upload and comment on bug 69583 when done. thanks :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69583 in kopete "SRU: kopete can't connect to ICQ. " [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69583
<Riddell> fdoving: done, thanks
<mhb> thanks to both of you
<mhb> I've been waiting for that for a long time :o)
<Riddell> it still has to pass NEW again
<gnomefreak> wasnt amarok 1.4.4 backported for dapper?
<gnomefreak> or is it that one that wont run on dapper :(
<nixternal> i have been playing with OpenSUSE 10.2 w/ KDE today, and there are a couple of things that are pretty nice which might be cool in Kubuntu
<nixternal> Kickoff isn't one of them after playing with it imho
<jdong> nixternal: like say an attractive bootsplash?
<jdong> (just kidding!)
<nixternal> haha
<jdong> nixternal: I too did not like kickoff
<nixternal> the bootsplash is a x-mas theme
<nixternal> that tripped me out
<jdong> nixternal: kickoff was clunky to use for me... it definitely didn't make suse easier to use for me
<nixternal> i had penguins in santa hats running across my snow & ice covered grub menu
<jdong> I did like the sysinfo:/ view though
<jdong> nixternal: that's an easter egg
<nixternal> kickoff is smooth for me, just not practical
<jdong> nixternal: it happens once every n% of grub installcd boots
<nixternal> the KHelpCenter owns us hardcore and their My Computer/Konqueror frontpage rocks
<jdong> nixternal: +1 on the My Computer
<jdong> nixternal: that is a sweet view
<nixternal> i remember people complaining about Kubuntu print config, theirs is even worse..i had to use http://localhost:631 just to install a smb printer
<jdong> really?
<jdong> YaST didn't do it?
<fdoving> nixternal: My Computer is the sysinfo:/ kioslave?
<jdong> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> .. I have a started package of that somehwere..
<nixternal> ya, YaST sucks for print configuring samba shares
<jdong> nixternal: hmm, when I used SuSE before Ubuntu I used YaST to do that
<nixternal> and you can really search application manuals with KHelpCenter, which is a huge plus
<jdong> nixternal: I know by default they set up CUPS as a client-only
<jdong> which is really strange if you ask me
<nixternal> jdong: i tried yast for it, but it would come back with a print$ for the queue and it would fail during eveyr test
<nixternal> i like the yast layout a little better than sys settings i think...again imho
<nixternal> kerry beagle is a champ in suse as well...cool how it works with everything
<jdong> nixternal: also YaST is significantly faster in 10.2 than when I used it before
<jdong> there used to be really noticeable lag launching every applet
<nixternal> ya, it is super fast i noticed
<jdong> the entire KDE actually was quite snappy
<nixternal> overall it is a pretty responsive system
<jdong> DT_GNU_HASH is enabled too, IIRC
<nixternal> nice
<jdong> yes, it is. In the huge changelog
<mhb> have I gone to #opensuse all of the sudden? :o)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> one thing that really bothered me
<nixternal> hehe
<jdong> was how hard you had to work to get restricted codecs
<nixternal> it is good to try other kde distros to see what you can learn
<jdong> no need to give me an RMS speech
<Riddell> ooh, k3b 1.0 rc 1
<nixternal> restricted codecs worked from the beginning, they even tell you how to install win32codecs
<jdong> nixternal: huh? really?
<jdong> nixternal: I had to go digging around for pacman and other repos
<nixternal> ya, you can enable the non-oss repos on install
<jdong> not non-oss
<nixternal> i downloaded and played an mp3 w/o installing anything
<jdong> they castrated xine's decoders except for like vorbis and theora
<jdong> nixternal: that's because realplayer handles mp3's
<jdong> nixternal: try a xvid video and you'll hit a brick wall
<jdong> nixternal: you have to go out for 3rd party xine-lib
<Riddell> jdong: fancy backporting cmake?  (and subversion 1.4 when it's in), KDE developers are asking me for them
<nixternal> i don't even see real player, and it played the mp3 through kaffeine and amarok
<jdong> Riddell: the backport is already approved but ubuntu-archive is being slow :)
<nixternal> no wonder i couldn't find libxine-extracodecs
<Riddell> jdong: there's a new cmake
<jdong> Riddell: 2.4? or even newer?
<jdong> nixternal: amarok has been patched to do its playback thru realplayer
<Riddell> jdong: 2.4.5 (up from 2.4.4)
<jdong> nixternal: so has most of the other stuff
<jdong> Riddell: ah ok, will take a look
<nixternal> ahhh
<Riddell> thanks jdong
<mhb> Riddell: ubiquity and hwdb python scripts are able to use both KDE & GNOME libs ... is there a python library/class that is able to produce similar DE-independent code? Or how do you do it?
<jdong> nixternal: but as I said, try any other format ;-)
<nixternal> m4a didn't work
<jdong> nixternal: including unencrypted mpeg2 dvd's
<jdong> nixternal: ha! you make me laugh ;-)
<Riddell> mhb: no, and the duplicate a lot of code.  hwdb especially is pretty much two implementations of the same thing
<jdong> nixternal: it takes around 6 3rd party repos to get our equivalent of apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<nixternal> so i am noticing now
<jdong> that'd be my ONLY complaint about OpenSuse
<nixternal> wth, it won't play anything but ogg and mp3
<nixternal> however, opensuse is not newb friendly if you ask me
<Lure> nixternal: I cannot believe that you like yast layout more than system settings...
<jdong> nixternal: read their RestrictedFormats page
<jdong> nixternal: RMS would be proud
<nixternal> Lure: it has a smaller more concise layout that is topically devided
<nixternal> it makes it easier finding some things
<nixternal> Sax2 is very limited, but definitely better than previous releases
<Lure> nixternal: for me it was vice versa... it was just suprising for me when you said it...
<nixternal> it seems they have restricted alot of stuff with these newer releases, making it difficult to config via a gui
<nixternal> then again, the only thing i use system settings for is print config, because the Kubuntu print config is far better than any others i have ever seen, on any os
<toma> except windows
<Lure> toma?
<nixternal> the keyboard autodetect in feisty on the alternate cd is goofy, it select jp for me
<Lure> nixternal: yep, other reported the same...
<crimsun> nixternal: (it's known)
<nixternal> roger, thanks
* ryanakca scratches Dell off his list of laptop manufacturers
<ryanakca> They don't sell laptops without windows...
<toma> ryanakca: http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=35610
<allee> ryanakca: DELL never forced me to do tests with windows before accepting a call.
<ryanakca> toma: interesting
<ryanakca> allee: ??
<ryanakca> allee: but I'd probably still end up paying for windows...
<allee> ryanakca: with HP I had (long time ago) lot's of trouble with defect harddisk.  They insistent me to anwser?  What's the windows error msg?
<allee> ryanakca: yes.
<ryanakca> allee: meh... I don't have money to waste... I've been saving up for a year now... still don't have enough...
<ryanakca> my annual income = almost nothing... < 1000$
<allee> ryanakca: k
<toma> ryanakca: i can ship you a dual boot ;-) http://www.own-it.nl/component/page,shop.product_details/flypage,shop.flypage/product_id,17/category_id,6/manufacturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,1/
<ryanakca> allee: any companies to recomend?
<ryanakca> toma: kk, just a sec :)
<toma> its dutch anyhow ;-)
<ryanakca> *tries to unscramble the random letters* 60gb hd, 512mb ram?
<allee> ryanakca: I'm very happy with Dell.  That's based on the fact that bad hardware support is excellent
<ryanakca> AMD Sempron 3500+  CPU
<ryanakca> allee: yeah... my cousin works for dell :)
<ryanakca> 2nd or 3rd level tech support or something of the sort :)
<allee> ryanakca: well then buy a Dell laptop via your cousin!
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> I can try :)
<nixternal> how can i use qt4 on edgy with qmake? qmake is still tied into qt3
<nixternal> nm, qmake-qt4
<nixternal> yay, wrote my first qt4 app!!!
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-12
<Hawkwind> We want screenshots!
<jdong> congrats :)
<jdong> I feel proud :)
<jdong> please don't ask for a Dapper backport of it unless you do it and upload it and I stand by and nod my head :D
<nixternal> once sec..i just deleted it
<nixternal> haha
<jdong> nixternal: no probs, just restore my backups on your system and 10 bucks your old files will pop up
<nixternal> har har
* jdong sucks at backing up and random files seem to magically appear :D
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/stuff/hello.png
<nixternal> there is the screeny of it :)
<Jucato> hehe nice :)
<Jucato> heh irssi :P
<jdong> nixternal: oh cool, good job on the IRC app, I especially like how you coded a compositing manager to make it transparent, too!
<jdong> ;-)
* Jucato mmmm... oats...
<Jucato> nixternal: are you following/using/reading a tutorial/guide/book?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> i bought the C++ GUI Programming With Qt4 book
<Jucato> ooooh
<nixternal> it is like $40 USD on Amazon
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> might ask my aunt in NY to buy me some books... :)
<Jucato> dunno how much it will cost if I buy from Amazon... or if my mom will allow me to use her debit card at all :P
<nixternal> first book that doesn't teach the Hello World program first
<nixternal> instead, it teaches Hello Qt instead ;)
<Jucato> lol
<crimsun> rich has just upset the entire balance in the universe
<nixternal> hahahahha
<nixternal> i have upset my other computer by installing FC6 on it apparently
<Jucato> :O
<crimsun> and now he has gone and exploded the universe.
<nixternal> muhehe
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: How goes?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it goes.  and it updates
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> i survived work, too
<Hobbsee> i think the boss learnt the hard way that i dont lie, and just call in sick when i want the day off - i really shouldnt be working
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you're sick now?
<DaSkreech> Overall non trust of emplayees or just a jerk?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah - major sunburn
<Jucato> ouch...
<Hobbsee> i'm the one who usually covers when others call in sick
<Hobbsee> hence, when i call in sick, i really am sick
<DaSkreech> Well you really getting sick sure taught him ... I think
<DaSkreech>  how'd you get sunburned?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: From being out in the snow all day 
<Hobbsee> walking along the beach
<Hobbsee> her
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Yeah that reflection is a bugger to deal with when you are in the nude
<Hawkwind> Hah
<DaSkreech> There was this one time I... but you don't want to hear about that
<Hawkwind> You're right, I don't
<Jucato> :P
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ping?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: can you help with a X tunnel?
<Hobbsee> !info htdig feisty
<ubotu> htdig: WWW search system for an intranet or small internet. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0b6-1 (edgy), package size 1781 kB, installed size 6328 kB
<Hobbsee> damn
* Hobbsee looks for how to file main inclusion reports
* Hobbsee thinks this bug has gone on long enough
<Jucato> htdig not being installed by default?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes it's in universe, and its' needed for index building for kdebase
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/75317 is one such bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75317 in kdebase "[KHelpCenter] Build Search Index Broke" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Jucato> yeah. been there since Dapper (or Breezy)
<Hobbsee> ewww, this looks complex
<Jucato> but there's also a related KDE bug that prevents the index from being built, even with htdig installed, caused by a typo...
* Jucato looks for the bug
<Hobbsee> yeah, found that
<Hobbsee> was going to fix this before, but didnt want to follow the MIR
<Hobbsee> Riddell: know of any reason why htdig isnt being installed by default?
<Hobbsee> s/follow/file/
<nixternal> Hobbsee: pongers?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: your bug @ htdig
<Hobbsee> nixternal: want to help me file the MIR?
<nixternal> sure
<Hobbsee> nixternal: check the security stuff on it?
<nixternal> on htdig?
<nixternal> it is more than htdig, it is still broken even with htdig, and the $kdekdehtmldir changed to $kdehtmldir
<Hobbsee> yes
<nixternal> i have been looking at SuSE's KHelpCenter because it works ootb and initializes the first time it opens
<Jucato> ah yes, it's that bug I was thinking of...
<Hobbsee> yeah, but that doesnt require a MIR, and that will take longer to go thru
<nixternal> shoot, there are at least 10+ bugs reported on kde, each worded differently
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> and there's another bug on malone about it, with heaps of confirms
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportHtdig
<Hobbsee> uh oh
<Hobbsee> http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvekey.cgi?keyword=htdig
<Jucato> nixternal: this one? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126804
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 126804 in general "cannot create index: "requires explicit package name"" [Normal,New] 
<Hobbsee> strike...
<Hobbsee> that's not going to get thru...
<nixternal> we are fine with Edgy and Feisty with htdig not being included in that CVE
<Hobbsee> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?pkg=htdig
<Hobbsee> i *knew* it was likely to be bad when it was maintained by debian QA
<nixternal> jeesh
* Hobbsee wonders if there are other alternatives to that
<Hobbsee> to htdig that is
<Hobbsee> unless someone wants to fix a hell of a lot of bugs
<Jucato> so even if htdig gets included into main, if the khc_docbookdig.pl bug isn't fixed, khelpcenter still won't be able to build the Applications index right?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: there has to be a fix, because it is working fine in FC6 and OpenSUSE 10.2
<nixternal> that is if they are using htdig
<nixternal> once i get my test system back up, i will see how they go about it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that'd be helpful
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes, but that's a quick fix.
<Jucato> ah.
<nixternal> right now debian netinst is loading up GNOME :/
* Hobbsee might look for more patches, then get a sponsor for that
<nixternal> Jucato: i patched the khc_docbookdig.pl file, and it loads htdig, but it outputs nothing but index.docbook xml parser errors
<nixternal> which im guessing is an htdig issue
<Jucato> on Edgy?
<Jucato> I see to remember being able to successfully build the Applications index on Dapper, using Edgy's htdig. but now on edgy, after editing kch_docbookdig.pl, the index is still empty...
<Jucato> s/see/seem
<Hobbsee> nixternal: the khc_docbookdig.pl patch needs to be fixed, no matter what is applied, right?
<Hobbsee> and can you guys look for more bugs in kdebase that have patches attached?
<nixternal> yes Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> right
<nixternal> which i thought got fixed for dapper
<Hobbsee> there are lots of bugs here..
<Hobbsee> or if they've got simple fixes, so i can make a patch, or you guys can
<Hobbsee> do we want to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/60090 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60090 in kdebase "Konqueror Archive Web Page tool no longer automatically converts spaces to underscores" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<nixternal> i just fell asleep at the keyboard
<Hobbsee> firefox leaves these as spaces, it seems
<Hobbsee> wah...that looks harder to fix
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> interesting, so there hasn't been any dev work on htdig since 2004
<nixternal> well thats not good
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Hobbsee> 3 dupes.  nice
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yes, exactly
<Hobbsee> make that 5 dupes
<Hobbsee> nixternal: there is no Fix is a spelling issue with the $kdekdehtmldir. it should be $kdehtmldir, which is an easy fix.
<Hobbsee> there's no kdekdehtmldir
<Hobbsee> that i can find
<nixternal> correct
<nixternal> it is supposed to be $kdehtmdir
<Hobbsee> yes, but there's no $kdekdehtmldir
<nixternal> correct, that is what needs to be fixed
<Hobbsee> so it's supposed to go from $kdehtmldir --> $kdekdehtmldir or the other way around?
<nixternal> other way around
<nixternal> from $kdekde to $kde
<Hobbsee> but there is no $kdekde though
<Hobbsee> like, not in the source, as far as i can see
<nixternal> it seems opensuse is using the 3.2.0b6 as well
<nixternal> no, that is why there is the error, there is only $kdehtmldir
* Hobbsee notes that one suggested fix on one of the dupes is changing $kde to $kdekde
* Hobbsee is officially confused
<Hobbsee> jdong: ping?
<jdong> Hobbsee: attempting sleep; what's up?
<Hobbsee> jdong: when did that "unmounting progress dialog box" get lost?
<jdong> Hobbsee: I first noticed it in Edgy
<jdong> Hobbsee: it was there in the official Dapper release
<jdong> Hobbsee: someone has told me though that it was lost in kubuntu.org KDE update repos too
<jdong> for dapper
<jdong> Hobbsee: so I'm wagering a guess of KDE 3.5.4 or 3.5.5
<jdong> Hobbsee: it's also missing in all KDE distros that use >=3.5.4, including FC6 and OpenSuse 10.2
<Hobbsee> jdong: right, so it was upstream then.  did you ever find the reasoning for removing it?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i have the suse source with the security patches
<jdong> Hobbsee: I've been unable to locate any upstream references to the dialog
<jdong> Hobbsee: but I suck with dealing with KDE's BTS and such
<jdong> Hobbsee: so don't trust me when I say this :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nice!
<jdong> Hobbsee: but I will note
<nixternal> cross-site-CAN-2005-0085.patch
<jdong> FC6 and SUSE both mount their removable media sync
<jdong> which lends to a near-instantaneous unmount
<nixternal> there are a ton of patches
<jdong> so they are not vulnerable to the same data loss we are
<nixternal> 12 patches
<Hobbsee> jdong: good point
<jdong> Hobbsee: it has also been suggested that when we unmount, we first remount ro then unmount
<jdong> Hobbsee: that way the mount point icon does not disappear until after the remount-ro succeeds
<jdong> at which point it would indeed be safe to rip it out
<Hobbsee> that's not a bad idea
<Hobbsee> but does take longer
<jdong> Hobbsee: there are some in the ubuntu camp very adamant about keeping removable media async
<Hobbsee> i noticed, on the bug report.
<jdong> Hobbsee: citing less wear-and-tear and greater percieved performance
* Hobbsee tries to remember async
<Hobbsee> yeah
<jdong> (opposite of sync)
<jdong> the default
<jdong> i.e. a writeback cache
<Hobbsee> jdong: did you find any of the commits saying it?
<jdong> i didn't think / didn't have to time to look there
<Hobbsee> jdong: someone needs to - no one knows offhand
<jdong> right
<jdong> and since I'm a kludge with the KDE system of things
<jdong> not me :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: heh.  well, i think hte commits have a search
<Hobbsee> ervin is the man we want, he does that stuff
<jdong> cool
<jdong> I'm not keen on all the kde terminology
<jdong> so I would be pretty ineffective at searching a commit log
<jdong> (knowing what source fiels are responsible for the dialog would be a start)
<jdong> probably in the end we'll find it was an unintentional regression
<Hobbsee> "unmount" or "umount" would be a good start
<jdong> hence someone with some KDE coding experience and svn annotate would be best :)
* Hobbsee doesnt code KDE
<nixternal> Hobbsee: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/stuff/htdig-3.2.0b6.tgz
<nixternal> there is the suse version there
<Hobbsee> ok
<nixternal> i suggest extracting it in its own folder
<nixternal> it will extract all of th patches, and the source.tar.bz2
<Hobbsee> wait to see what Riddell says, maybe.
<Hobbsee> right
<nixternal> roger dodger
<freeflying> Monitor and Display module in system-settings broken? anyone suffered this?
<Hobbsee> yes
* Jucato is presuming feisty?
* jdong wakes up, subconsciously checks his e-mail, and climbs back in bed
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i think so
<Hobbsee> jdong: shameful
<jdong> meh, who needs sleep anyway
<Jucato> people who build flash against the wrong distro do :)
* Jucato runs and hides
<jdong> @lart 15 Jucato
<Jucato> bleh
<jdong> aww where'd all the fun extensions go?
<Jucato> Ubugtu doesn't work here :P
<Hobbsee> they're not in here
<jdong> that's cheap
<Jucato> I guess they presumed that devs need Ubugtu to work, not to @lart people :P
<jdong> it comes in handy at times though
* jdong looks pointedly at Jucato
<Jucato> unfortunately... Hobbsee doesn't need Ubugtu to poke people...
* Jucato goes back to studying Linux Bible *2005*...
<Hobbsee> haha
<jdong> Jucato: yeah, I heard it covers the brand new 2.4.4 kernel with the brand-new quota support for ext2!
<Jucato> jdong: I make do with what I have (or can buy...)
<Jucato> 2006 edition waaay beyond my budget..
<jdong> hehe, I was just kidding
* jdong has basically never purchased a computer book anyway
* Jucato has a fetish for dead tree copies... even if he usually prefers to read books on his phone...
<jdong> :)
* Jucato remembers Hobbsee's problem with khelpcenter/htdig again... and remembers how he hates it that khelpcenter in kubuntu is only half-functional...
<jdong> me puts his patched ffmpeg to work encoding AAC's
<Jucato> ooh nice
<jdong> somewhere RMS is having a nightmare....
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm wondering if the major-buggy thing is better
* jdong is amused that this new radar gun is clocking his desk lamp to be travelling at 25 miles per hour
<Hobbsee> haha
<jdong> don't it make ya feel GREAT to  know they write you tickets based on this technology? ;-)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> glad we don't have those stuff here...
<Jucato> we don't even have people to catch overspeeding drivers anyway lol
<Hobbsee> we do
<Jucato> we don't :)
<jdong> pfft
* jdong continues reading schematics, wondering if the gun is defective
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ty
<Hobbsee> forgot to actually turn the power on
<Hobbsee> and i found a bug.  nuisance
<Jucato> Hobbsee: why do we have 2 deKorator packages in feisty? (one of them doesn't show up in ubotu)
<Jucato> dekorator (0.2) and kwin-style-dekorator (0.3)
<Hobbsee> apt-cache show both of them
<Hobbsee> one looks to be a module
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I just tried installing both of them. they are exactly the same. "dekorator" is the same version that is on Edgy
<Jucato> (which strangely depends on gamin/libgamin) while kwin-style-dekorator is the newer 0.3 version (no other dependencies)
<Jucato> by exactly the same, I mean they do the same thing, a pixmap-based window decoration
<Hobbsee> Jucato: better file a request to remove dekorator from the archive then
<Hobbsee> give me the bug #, and i'll ack it
<Jucato> lol! it's only now that I noticed that the package description for deKorator (edgy and feisty) are totally off
<Jucato> file the request as a bug report?
<Hobbsee> they're both from debian
<Hobbsee> which is odd
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> under dekorator
<Hobbsee> and check it has no rdepends
<Hobbsee> Jucato: did you do it, or did you want me to?
<Jucato> doing it..
<Hobbsee> ok
<Jucato> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dekorator/+bug/75437
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75437 in dekorator "Request to remove dekorator from Feisty archives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
* Jucato always gets this weird "I hope I filed it right" feeling whenever he writes bug reports...
<Jucato> dang! I knew I got the version wrong... it's supposed to be 0.3-1, not 0.3 only :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: include that it has no rdepends, and ask for both source and binary to be removed
<Jucato> oh. sorry...
<Jucato> (what does having no rdepends mean?)
<Jucato> ah nothing is depending on that package, right?
<Hobbsee> "apt-cache rdepends dekorator" and you'll see
<Hobbsee> yup
<Jucato> I had a temporary mental block there... :P
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> depends == what it depends on; rdepends = what depends on it...
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> ie reverse depends
<Jucato> "The dekorator package has no rdepends. The request is for both source and binary to be removed."
<Jucato> will that be enough? or need I add something more?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> that's fine
<Jucato> heh thanks.
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ showsrc dekorator | grep Binary
<Hobbsee> Binary: dekorator
<Hobbsee> oh good, there's only one binary
<Hobbsee> to stop the "oh crap, i got x removed, which deleted y, but i wanted y!
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> sorry for the sudden interest in dekorator. for some unknown reason, I just thought about dekorator on feisty and ran into that...
<Hobbsee> it's fine :)
<Hobbsee> it's better that it gets attention
* Hobbsee acks, and subscribes ubuntu-archive
<Jucato> heh kool, it appeared in #ubuntu-bugs immediately :P
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<Hobbsee> right, that should be removed wiht the next lot of syncs, etc
<Jucato> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> not a problem :)
<Hobbsee> thank you :)
<Jucato> glad to help
* Jucato gets back to making the kubuntu theming guide...
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<kwwii> moin
<Hobbsee> kwwii!!!!
<Hobbsee> hello shiny-maker :)
<kwwii> howdy Hobbsee
<kwwii> hehe
<Jucato> hi kwwii!
<kwwii> and after my vacation in Berlin I actually feel like making things shiny again :p
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> go go oxygen! :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: yay!
<Zerlinna> hi kwwii :)
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna!!!!
<Hobbsee> didnt see you lurking
<Zerlinna> :-) Hobbsee
<raphink> hi Zerlinna && Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey raphink
<raphink> && kwwii
<raphink> :)
<raphink> kwwii: Makefile still stuck in utils/ ?
<Zerlinna> salut raphink :)
<raphink> salut :)
<raphink> if anyone needs builds
<raphink> I just set a fast feisty pbuilder :)
<raphink> (can't give access though)
<Jucato> kwwii: is it ok to take the Kubuntu logo (edgy version) and make an icon/button for it? or are there some legal things I need to consider?
<kwwii> Jucato: should be fine to make another logo out of it
<kwwii> raphink: yes, it is in Utils
<raphink> :(
<kwwii> sorry, my wife and kid just came home
<Jucato> kwwii: kool thanks!
<raphink> does that mean nobody tested it kwwii?
<kwwii> raphink: oh no, several people have tested it
* Jucato actually already made one, but is quite hesitant to "release"...
<kwwii> the biggest problem yet is that we do not build packages for Oxygen yet...that should be coming sometime soon though
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ie, we should?  or that we are, but shouldnt be?
<raphink> Hobbsee: should't
<Riddell> Jucato: it's creative commons licence
<kwwii> Hobbsee: until we make the official release we shouldn't
<kwwii> Riddell: not yet it isn't :-)
<kwwii> it will be CC when it first comes out
<Riddell> kwwii: the kubuntu logo is
<Jucato> the one made by kwwii for Edgy?
<kwwii> oops, sorry
<Hobbsee> kwwii: correct.  was just checking which th eproblem was
<Riddell> Jucato: well the ubuntu logo is so all derivates are
<Jucato> ah ok
<Riddell> Jucato: and it's trademarked if you're going to trade/brand stuff with it
<kwwii> Riddell: which CC license is it under?
<Riddell> kwwii: sharealike 2.5, yes commercial
<Riddell> as I remember
<kwwii> cool
<Riddell> debian/copyright in k-d-s will reveal all
<kwwii> as long as there is no "no-derivs" clause it is ok to modify it, etc.
<Riddell> we like derivatives :)
<Jucato> well, I didn't actually modify it... I just put a square button behind it :P
<kwwii> sounds like a kmenu icon to me :p
<Jucato> heh it is :D
<Jucato> um... excuse me, I was just wondering why the other Konqueror profiles have been removed from the Debian package (starting KDE 3.5.2)?
<Riddell> they were removed from the kubuntu packaging
<Riddell> mostly because they were useless
<Riddell> in our humble opinion
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> well, some people were asking about it. and since they've been removed from the package itself, the FAQ on our site isn't that accurate anymore (for Dapper and Edgy).
<Hobbsee> is there any harm in distributing it, for those crazy pepole that like it?
<Jucato> unless there's a huge problem in file size? (which I doubt)
<Riddell> having optinions in the menu that aren't any use is bad usability
<Jucato> I'm currently hosting those 4 profiles and providing some instructions on how to put them back. but it would probably be best if Kubuntu would officially do that (or inform them that they've been removed?)
<Jucato> but they're not visible/enabled by default anyway, right?
<Riddell> they are
<Jucato> huh? I thought they weren't. hence the FAQ on restoring Konqueror to the default
<Jucato> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<Riddell> they are for me
<Riddell> they were put back in edgy as I remember, maybe dapper
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> what was put back in Edgy (or Dapper)?
<Riddell> the load/save profile menu items
<Jucato> yes, but not the profiles themselves. as long as the system uses konqueror.rc from the k-d-s directory, they won't see the other profiles that are in /usr. that's why the faq says to delete that file in k-d-s. (afaik)
<mhb> afternoon all
<Jucato> hi mhb
<pinheiro> hi mhb
<Jucato> btw, mhb congratulations on becoming a member. (forgot to do that last meeting)
<mhb> Jucato: thanks
<kwwii> hehe, kmail keeps shows that it is at "-1%"
<Jucato> :O
<nixternal> i just noticed aftering install Kubuntu 7.04 on an extfs3 partition, it now reports it as ext2fs
<seaLne> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi seaLne
<seaLne> Riddell: last year you added a patch to k3b that instead of using kdepotpath=${includedir:-`kde-config --expandvars --install include`}/kde.pot
<seaLne>  was hard coded to kdepotpath=/usr/include/kde/kde.pot which seem the same to me
<seaLne> Riddell: is it maybe just that it used to be different?
<seaLne> ah actually i see now
<Riddell> >kde-config --expandvars --install include
<Riddell> /usr/include/kde
<Riddell> hmm
<seaLne> i was mis reading that with the next line
<seaLne>    if ! test -f $kdepotpath; then
<seaLne>         kdepotpath=`kde-config --expandvars --prefix`/include/kde.pot
<seaLne>    fi
<seaLne> which i think fixes what you were trying to change?
<Riddell> it's definately needed for various versions of the admin/ directory
<Riddell> you can test it in a pbuilder but only if you can work out how to get the pbuilder not to delete its tree at the end of the build
<seaLne> oops sorry i think it is still needed just read a bit more
<seaLne> hmm or not, ok i'm more confused, i think it didn't help that i was distracted there, so aslong as kdepotpath ends up as /usr/include/kde/kde.pot its fine
<Riddell> /should/ do
<Riddell> but it's hard to check if something goes wrong since the .pot files don't get installed, they just get magically sucked out of the buildds and sent to rosetta
<seaLne> ok, i'll update that patch just to be sure
<Riddell> seaLne: is this k3b 1.0 rc ?
<seaLne> yeah
<Riddell> anything noticably new in it?
<seaLne> only got to the stage of redoing patches and seeing the those differences
<allee> I thought Tonio did a digikam0.9.2-rc  merge for feisty?  But 0.8.2 is latest in archive.  What happened?
<allee> 0.9.0-rc2 that is
<Riddell> allee: dep wait https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+source/digikam/1:0.9.0~rc2-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> let's poke pitti
<Riddell> community council in 25 mins, I wonder who the new nominations will be
<Riddell> and UK loco team approval, I wonder if they even know I started it
<seaLne> :)
<Riddell> seaLne: did you send me an invoice for two t-shirts for croatian user group?
<seaLne> yeah
<Riddell> so you did, thanks
<Riddell> I'll send you 60 quid by BACS
<seaLne> ta
<seaLne> so who were the croations?
<seaLne> croatians even
<Riddell> members of the audience who were either using Kubuntu or were going to after my inspiring talk
<seaLne> ah :)
<malix0> hi I discover a bug (I think) or a misconfiguration on kubuntu
<Riddell> malix0: let's hear it
<malix0> I have 4 computer 2 laptop and 2 notebook with kubuntu Edgy, but 3 are upgrade from Dapper and 1 a fresh Edgy install
<malix0> on the 3 upgraded from Dapper the logout dialog don't show icons, as the fresh installed one does
<malix0> and I can't find the way to get icons displayed
<Riddell> malix0: do you have /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/22x22/actions/hibernate.png
<malix0> Riddell: let me check
<Riddell> and pastebin apt-cache policy kdebase  and apt-cache policy kdelibs
<malix0> Riddell: no I don't have this
<Jucato> malix0: do other buttons in KDE show icons?
<malix0> for example
<malix0> Riddell: where I can look?
<Jucato> malix0: do other buttons in dialog boxes show icons? like Save or Cancel or Close?
<malix0> Riddell: Ok I find System Sittings General and Advanced button have text and icons
<Riddell> that's different
<Riddell> do Ok and Cancel buttons have icons on them?
<allee> Riddell: thx
<seaLne> can i remove a postinst if it only has tests to see if the version is an extremly old version (0.10.3-1) then does stuff?
<malix0> Riddell: I try kate and no icons on a dialog that ask if I want to save unsaved file
<Jucato> malix0: launch System Settings, go to Appearance -> Style, then check the "Show icons on buttons" option, click on Apply. then check the logout box again
<Riddell> seaLne: if that version is only pre dapper yes
<Riddell> but not if the version is in dapper or edgy
<seaLne> its pre ubuntu :)
<malix0> Riddell: I enable the option but no icons
<Riddell> seaLne: scrap it then if you want
<malix0> Riddell: may be I need to relogin?
<Riddell> maybe
<malix0> Riddell: Ok now that I logout and relogin the icons appear, thank you very much :)
<Riddell> nixternal: any idea what's happened to burg and/or UWN?
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> I have a request for you noble lords of kubuntu:
<dholbach> <DarkShock> I will tell you this afternoon about Avatar support in gabble as I implement them in Kopete
<dholbach> <dholbach> DarkShock: do you have a telepathy branch of that somewhere?
<dholbach> <dholbach> DarkShock: I should get the kubuntu guys to package it too - that'd be so cool
<dholbach> <DarkShock> dholbach: it is in KDE svn trunk, you need KDE4 kdelibs
<dholbach> <DarkShock> dholbach: implemented as a plugin
<dholbach> It'd be great if we could get that into feisty and do regular checkouts - what do you think?
<nixternal> Riddell: can't say that I know..haven't been following..i will look into it here in a bit
<nixternal> im currently watching people debate the LCoC..good reading :)
<Riddell> dholbach: KDE 4 kdelibs is unstable, it would need that being build at the same time
<dholbach> hm, I see
<dholbach> do we have it in the archive already?
<dholbach> can I have kdelibs 3 and kdelibs4 installed at the same time?
<Riddell> dholbach: yes you can, but the packages we have are out of date (only by a couple months, but the API change is rapid enough that it won't work with an SVN checkout)
<dholbach> do we have stuff that builds with it?
<Riddell> packages are at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<Riddell> dholbach: stuff that builds with what?
<dholbach> packages build-depending on kdelibs4
<Riddell> dholbach: no, only kdepimlibs and kdebase at the URL above
<Riddell> dholbach: I made those with the last KDE 4 snapshot
<dholbach> ah ok, a pity they are still that unstable :)
<Riddell> dholbach: according to our kde 4 spec we should be making KDE 4 packages for everything in mainline KDE for feisty, so I expect to be doing more packaging of it in the new year
<Riddell> which can include kopete stuff as appropriate
<dholbach> that's cool - if nobody else'd step up, I'd look at packaging the kopete plugin
<dholbach> though I'd prefer let somebody handle it who has more of a clue about KDE
<dholbach> I already packaged tapioca-qt and decibel, which made me feel weird ;-)
<Riddell> :)
* dholbach hugs Riddell
<dholbach> you rock
<Riddell> I managed to work out what telepathy is at UDS, but didn't get as far as working out what tapioca-qt and decibel do
<dholbach> tapioca-qt is a library on top of telepathy-qt, written by the nokia technology institute
<dholbach> http://tapioca-voip.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Tapioca
<dholbach> http://decibel.kde.org/ is a framework on top of that ... "meant to integrate traditional phone services with VoIP and instant messaging": http://decibel.kde.org/
<dholbach> hunger works on decibel
<Riddell> ooh, does he now
<Riddell> all seems a bit like layers on top of layers without much reason
<dholbach> decibel and tapioca-qt still are sitting in NEW
<Riddell> let me know when they pass, I can do a quick blog so the news reaches planes.kde
<Riddell> planet.kde
<dholbach> will do
<Riddell> fdoving: where's your kopete package again?
<bddebian> Heya
<dholbach> Riddell: but the kopete plugin will only use tapioca-qt (not decibel)
<fdoving> Riddell: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/edgy/updates/kopete/ - my .changes might be wrong too.
<serzholino> h1204
<serzholino> sorry, wrong window
<seaLne> what would be a version number equivalent to 1.0rc1-0ubuntu1 but that wouldn't get complaints due to the 1 in rc1?
<fdoving> 0.9.9~1.0rc1-0ubuntu1C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C
<fdoving> ehm.
<fdoving> 0.9.9~1.0rc1-0ubuntu1
<fdoving> maybe?
<fdoving> that's what i do for beta and rc pacakges.
<seaLne> ok
<fdoving> that way 1.0 final can have a proper version too.
<fdoving> as 0.9.9 will be lower.
<seaLne> i still get the complaints about tgz tho
<fdoving> what complaints?
<seaLne> This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be
<seaLne> an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory;
<seaLne> (expected k3b_0.99~1.0rc1.orig.tar.gz or k3b-1.0rc1.orig)
<fdoving> does it make a .diff.gz ?
<fdoving> if it does, ignore that warning.
<seaLne> it also creates a new tgz with package name
<fdoving> ah..
<fdoving> then it doesn't create a .diff.gz either.
<fdoving> rename the orig.tar.gz to k3b_0.99~1.0rc1.orig.tar.gz then.
<seaLne> ok, i thought there was something strange, k
<seaLne> and remaining strange problem (i haven't built a package for a few months):
<seaLne> gpg: cancelled by user
<seaLne> gpg: skipped "Kenny Duffus <kenny@duffus.org>": bad passphrase
<seaLne> gpg: [stdin] : clearsign failed: bad passphrase
<seaLne> from debuild -S -sa
<fdoving> are you running gpg-agent?
<seaLne> not sure
<seaLne> yes
* fdoving upgrades to feisty.
<seaLne> interesting i killed and restarted gpg-agent and now i get:
<seaLne> can't connect to `/tmp/gpg-3uENk2/S.gpg-agent': No such file or directory
<seaLne> gpg: can't connect to `/tmp/gpg-3uENk2/S.gpg-agent': connect failed
<seaLne> and am prompted for password
<seaLne> weird it seems to be /tmp/gpg-MxaxBS/S.gpg-agent
<sebas> seaLne: gpg-agent leaves some pointer to a socket in the env, which is not there if you don't start it from .kde/env or something like that.
<seaLne> ah ok
<sebas> miro.sebas(~): cat .kde/env/gpgagent.sh                                                                               18:58:46
<sebas> eval "$(gpg-agent --daemon)"
<sebas> Do it like this
<sebas> GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/gpg-bNjrVs/S.gpg-agent:3877:1
<sebas> That's what I have.
<seaLne> exporting the correct path makes it fail silently
<seaLne> i wonder if this is also my problem with kmail
<mhb> are there any emblem possibilities in KDE/Kubuntu?
<mhb> in my very humble opinion marking most of the directories in / with emblems as "system" would not be a bad solution (sorry if it was discussed already)
<laszlok> i just upgraded to feisty, and there is no lipstick theme. Is this the packages or just my computer being stupid?
<allee> Riddell: why did you keep this change for libkipi:
<allee> -debian/tmp/usr/share/locale
<allee> +debian/tmp/usr/share/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/libkipi.mo
<allee> Riddell: the matching files are identical.
<oslo> does someone success to use gmailfs ??
<danimo> heya!
<danimo> does anyone feel like adding this as a convinient default solution somehow: http://daniel.molkentin.de/blog/index.php?/archives/62-Developing-KDE-4-Inside-a-KDE-3-Session.html
<allee> Showfoto 0.9 rc2 crashes here on startup.  Does it work for others?
<allee> ^^ my rebuild on edgy
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-13
<toma> allee: link?
<allee> toma: not yet, debs only on my disk.  I remember Gilles doing some exiv2 exception stuff in digikam earlier.   And throw appear here: http://paste.debian.net/18282
<toma> exiv crash
<Lure> allee: interesting that thwo versions of exiv2 library are on the stack trace...
<toma> true
<Lure> allee: try to move 0.10 away and retrt
<Lure> s/retrt/retry/
<allee> Lure: I've 0.12 ;)
<allee> and digikam works
<toma> allee: 0.10 is in the trace
<Lure> allee: but in stack trace the last two as 0.10
<allee> oh
* allee checks
<allee> Lure, toma: a plugins fun.  digikamimageplugins where build against libexiv2 0.10.
* allee remembers now all the lib transition fun again
<toma> aha
<oslo> hi  does someone here has already success to use gmailfs ??
<bddebian> Heya
<freeflying> bddebian: hi
<bddebian> Heya freeflying
<ryanakca> Lure: got apt fixed! :D
<Lure> ryanakca: great. what was it?
<ryanakca> umm... rm /var/lib/apt/*.bin I think... just a sec, it's in the bug report
<ryanakca> bug 75273
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75273 in apt "Apt constantly sigsevs on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75273
<freeflying> any improvement for wpa wireless now?
<Sime> A Happy Christmas and New Years to everyone here. I'm about to go on vacation for 5 weeks. :-)
<abattoir> Sime: you too, have fun :)
<Sime> I'm going into summer (again!)
<Jucato> yeah, take care Sime! :)
<allee> raphink: Can you check why my digikam_0.9.0~rc2-0ubuntu3 revu upload (1st after loooog time) does not show up on revu (after 8 hours)?
<raphink> let me look
<raphink> allee: are you in the ubuntu-universe-contributors group?
<raphink> directly or indirectly
<raphink> (on LP)
<allee> raphink: heh, no idea have to check. but I doubt
<raphink> ok
<raphink> do you have your GPG key on your LP account?
<allee> raphink: uploads earlier this year worked.  But I think I did no upload for ~ last 6 month
<raphink> the rules changed a few months ago
<raphink> you have to be part of the ubuntu-universe-contributors and have your GPG key on LP
<raphink> we are moving towards LP authentication
<raphink> and this is a first step
<allee> raphink: k I'm not a member of  ubuntu-universe-contributors.  Should I apply or can you add me?
<raphink> you can apply
<raphink> it's an open team
<raphink> iirc
<allee> raphink: yes it's open. I've joined.  Check my gpg key ...
<raphink> I'll update the keyring allee
<raphink> that will take a few minutes
<raphink> then I'll put your upload in the incoming queue again
<allee> raphink: okay. Thx!
<raphink> let's wait 2 more minutes allee
<allee> np
<raphink> allee: done :)
<allee> raphink: thx
<allee> comments: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3758   Contains some mirror fixes I've found during backporting to edgy
<Riddell> allee: mirror fixes?
<Riddell> allee: fixes look good, although I'm not sure what you mean by mirror fixes
<seaLne> k3b 1 is much more talkative
<Riddell> that doesn't sound good
<seaLne> just need to work out how to disable some first run questions i think
<seaLne> yesterday wasn't a good day to be trying to build stuff with gcc beakage, problems i had then were gone this morning
<seaLne> the main thing to try to fix is the stupid automounting of cdrws by kubuntu
<allee> Riddell: minor in case most are only relevant for partial updates (digikam 0.8.2 installed) and showfoto 0.9 added.   as digikam is installed by default the Recommends of showfoto are usually there also (so mostly relevant for an ubuntu install).  Missing newline are minor too ;)
<Riddell> allee: uploaded, thanks
<allee> Riddell: I have to to thank you!
<toma> bug 72212 is getting on my nerves
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72212 in Ubuntu "Developers don't get enough thanks" [High,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72212
<mhb> why?
<toma> because it gets constant additions and i can not unsubscribe
<mhb> is one thread really that bad?
<toma> no
<toma> forget what i said
<fdoving> i still agree. unncessesary noise. I'd reject it as NOTABUG. :)
<bddebian> Heya
<fdoving> hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Hello fdoving
<seaLne> any able to tell me what "Pull upstream source" is in german?
<allee> seaLne: Good question. Maybe: Hole dir die Quellen von der Hompage
<mhb> why is everyone bothered by the "thanks devs" bug? I don't get it :o)
<seaLne> allee: its in relations to what benc does each day as one of his tasks, if that makes any difference
<fdoving> mhb: as for me, i think it's the wrong place for that kind of things. A bug tracking system is for bugs.
<allee> seaLne: this will not change 'my' translation.  But I seldom speak in german about this stuff.  So maybe people at #kubuntu-de are more used to correct 'slan' for tarball sources ;)
<fdoving> allee: do you provide mailody 0.2.0 debs for edgy in your repo? (i'm in good old console upgrading to feisty, to lazy to check with links/lynx)
<allee> fdoving: nope.  but I can pbuild tonight and upload.
<fdoving> allee: no worries, just pushing mailody onto a friend.
<allee> toma: reminds me: as mailody is in experimental it will not be sync'ed from debian.  Okay for you add mailody to feisty?
<toma> allee: yes, it is already in the new queue of feisty
<allee> toma: k
<seaLne> http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/BenCollins/
<mhb> ryanakca: was it you who fixed the systemsettings crash bug (or does my memory fail me)? Perhaps you can give me its number?
<imbrandon>  seaLne rocking a new interview :)
<mhb> imbrandon: which one?
<imbrandon> benc
<mhb> ahh
<ryanakca> mhb: system settings bug? Is that the one with broken monitor & display, etc?
<mhb> ryanakca: probably
<ryanakca> nope, didn't fix it... I commented on it though... bug number, dunno... but I subscribed to it iirc... lp.n/people/ryanakca/ click on bugs... subscribed... somewheres in there
<ryanakca> Hawkwind: ulteo?
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: Yes
* ryanakca googles it
<Lure> Riddell: ping re how to fill up cd
* mhb -> sleep
<Lure> sebas: around?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-14
<Riddell> jdong: looks like subversion 1.4 was uploaded, I know KDE developers would love you for a backport
<jdong> Riddell: I saw that too
<jdong> Riddell: I'm waiting for the archives to sync up and then I'll look on it
<jdong> and cmake too, that's on my mind
<Riddell> yay!
<manchicken> Wuddup?
<jdong> the scrollback
<jdong> that's what.
<Jucato> jdong: congratulations on the forums council thingy
<jdong> Jucato: thanks
<jdong> Jucato: we're all glad to get that finally sorted out
<Jucato> does this mean less downtime for the forums? :P
* jdong gives Jucato a PMS stare
<jdong> Jucato: WHAT downtime?
<jdong> ;-)
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> Jucato: the governance policy doesn't have anything to do with elmo giving us more powerful servers
<jdong> :)
<Jucato> ha
<Jucato> oh well, maybe it's a start :P
<jdong> but I think we've played enough musical database servers to work around that for a while
<jdong> Canonical wouldn't buy that the database server was low on RAM, so they just upgraded the RAM on the webserver to absurd amounts
* Jucato notices some more forum changes...
<jdong> (8GB-ish)
<jdong> so we just moved much of the database ooperation over to the webserver
<jdong> and magically everything went faster
<jdong> gee, wonder if it was RAM related :)
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> Yes, there's a new theme. Please consider the NAACP before making any comments about black or brown colors
<Jucato> NAACP?
<jdong> that is sarcasm for I'm not the guy who does the artwork, please don't whine about it in front of me :)
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> Jucato: go to wikipedia
<Jucato> uh oh... another upgrade that breaks X (if you're using nvidia)?
<jdong> Jucato: kind of sort of
<Jucato> :P
<jdong> Jucato: this time it affects relatively few people
<jdong> Jucato: most of whom are using some sort of non-official 9xxx driver
<jdong> Jucato: but a few with legacy are having trouble too
<Jucato> yeah... that's why I said "uh-oh"
<jdong> Jucato: it's been a rough day
<nixternal> wo0t...new lappy is up and running Kubuntu Edgy like a champ...915resolution is a savior, and I hate to say it but so is ndiswrapper ;(
<Jucato> heh :)
<manchicken> nixternal: Broadcom?
<manchicken> I hate ndiswrapper.
<manchicken> This broadcom is a mistake I won't make again.
<nixternal> ya, broadcom 4311, but it came with the laptop i purchased
<manchicken> Why does kde-systemsettings hate me?
<manchicken> WHY?!
<nixternal> now lets see how long the battery lasts on this thing
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato
<Jucato> Hobbsee: is it normal that some (KDE) apps get added under "More applications" sub menus?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i think so, else you get the gnome situation
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> which is just a massive mess, and is one of the reasons why i hate gnome
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> I was just surprised that kdissert and some of the KOffice apps are under those submenus
<Jucato> thanks for your time :)
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Meetings
<Hobbsee> oops
<Jucato> heh
* Hobbsee is thinking of going to that, though
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresarioC304NR
<nixternal> i just love when stuff is easy to get working...and Kubuntu rocks on this bad boy...Guidance is doing its job and then some...going on 2 hours of battery life and just about at the half way point
<Hobbsee> nice
<seaLne> should ntfs partitions on usb media appear and be automounted?
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Riddell> seaLne: I don't see why not
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell
<Tonio_> hi ;)
<Jucato> hi Tonio_, hi Riddell! :D
<seaLne> Riddell: i get the what do you want to do with it message but nothing is done with it
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_!
<Tonio_> HI Hobbsee, Jucato, seaLne
<seaLne> Tonio_: can you remember what the point of your device_arg patch to k3b was?  i'm working on v1.0rc2 just now and it doesn't seem obvious to me
<kwwii_> Riddell: starting to get questions about the naming stuff
<kwwii_> guess he has pinged you now ;-)
<gnomefreak> are we really getting rid of kubuntu-desktop package?
<Hobbsee> where'd you hear that, gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember someone a few weeks ago told me
<Hobbsee> oh right
* Hobbsee has heard nothing, but hasnt been here
* Hobbsee didnt see anything in the meeting about it either
<gnomefreak> they said something about it interfering with something
<gnomefreak> so it was being dropped i havent had spare minutes to ask so i did now
* Hobbsee wonders if it was the standard broken packages stuff with the newer pyqt4 stuff
<Tonio_> seaLne: did you lookat the current source package <,
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> you'll have the patch in there
<gnomefreak> brb Work calling
<seaLne> Tonio_: yeah but it dosen't make sense against the new version
<Tonio_> seaLne: argh.....
<Tonio_> seaLne: hum.... I'll have to look at it....
<Tonio_> seaLne: is there ay major new changes ?
<seaLne> fair amount
<Tonio_> seaLne: grrrrrrrrr.... okay we'll have to port the pach
<Tonio_> patch
<Tonio_> I'm grabbing thepackage and source to have a look, a moment :)
<seaLne> currently i can't get it to build in pbuilder (builds ok outside it) and err it dosen't actually burn but appart from that :)
<seaLne> i've redone all the other patches that were necessary, just wasn't to sure what that patch was supposed to do
<Riddell> kwwii: who?
<kwwii> Riddell: I told boemann to ask you
<Riddell> seaLne: is that the patch so when you click on a .iso it opens up that file ready to burn?  it's never worked properly (fails the second time you open up an iso)
<Riddell> kwwii: he pinged but hasn't said anything yet
<Riddell> kwwii: I'm planning to do the naming stuff over christmas holidays
<kwwii> Riddell: cool :-) he was wanting to know about how to name the view icons
<kwwii> like view 1:1, view actual pixels, etc.
<kwwii> for koffice I think
<Tonio_> seaLne: looking at the sources, the patch is exactlythe same, no change on that point
<Tonio_> seaLne: you may just have to rewrite the patch for the correct line numbers but that's it
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi ;) sorry for doing the minutes late, ut I have uploaded that on monday morning
<Tonio_> Riddell: on my latest k3b package it was working, I just had to patch the desktop file for correct mimetypes
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaik i worked
<Riddell> oh, nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: look at kubuntu_09_iso_cue_mimetypes.diff
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you have plans for the gtk-qt-engine merge?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup, it is on my todo
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just wanted to work on kickoff today, but I can do it now if you want
<Tonio_> seaLne: what it the problem you have with that k3b package ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we need to investigate that kdesktop bad translation issue........
<Tonio_> that's really strange....
<Riddell> Tonio_: no rush, just so long as it's not forgotten that's all
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you also claim kwin-style-crystal?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, yup, you're right
<Tonio_> Riddell: not at the moment, will do today ortomorrow
<Riddell> cool
<manchicken> Riddell: I haven't forgotten about kde-systemsettings and the tabs.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I went at my parent's home this WE, so I took a few days break :)
<manchicken> Riddell: Evidently, KTabWidget hates me.  I've been fist-fighting it for a few hours here and there.
<manchicken> Well, KTabWidget and the entire codebase of kde-systemsettings.
<manchicken> But I'm pretty convinced the the XML-GUI stuff is evil and is enjoying watching me squirm.
<manchicken> That said, I think I'll go to work now.
<manchicken> I just wanted to let you know I was still plugging away at it.
<Riddell> manchicken: good luck
<manchicken> Riddell: You say that as if I'll need it ;)
<seaLne> Tonio_: ok i'll have a poke with the patch, i'm still unsure what is it doing
<Tonio_> seaLne: poke upstream ?
<Riddell> seaLne: changelog not say anything?
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure it does
<Tonio_> seaLne: I wanted to get the patched merged with upstream
<Tonio_> seaLne: if that's your plan I can do it
<Tonio_> seaLne: I just wanted to wait a bit for eventual problems with it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm affraid I once again forgot my gpg key :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: will get it on saturday........
<Tonio_> Riddell: will you upload gtk-qt-engine for me ? merge is done
<seaLne> Tonio_: sorry no i ment poke the patch to get it working with 1rc2
<Tonio_> seaLne: bah you just have to rewrite it, nothing changes except the line numbers......
<seaLne>   * Add kubuntu_10_device_arg.diff, k3b_extract_audiocd.desktop <- i'm still unsure what "device" is for
<seaLne> Tonio_: yeah, np
<Tonio_> seaLne: adds a new --device option
<Tonio_> seaLne: that's usefull to launch k3b in "rip cd" mode
<Tonio_> that's the way I do to get the kdesktop integration
<Tonio_> seaLne: didn't I add a commentin changelog ?shame on me if not.......
<Tonio_> seaLne: what the patch does exactly is adding that new command line option
<seaLne> oh you mean like use /dev/scd1 or something?
<Tonio_> seaLne: so that you can do "k3b --device /dev/scd1"
<Tonio_> exactly
<seaLne> ok, sorry for being thick :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: then I also add a bashscript and a desktop file for the integration
<Tonio_> seaLne: be carefull to install all those files via debian/rules as I did
<seaLne> yep :)
<Riddell> seaLne: " coincide with other theirs."  typo in interview
<freeflying> Riddell: I prepare use Sans in all conffile in kubuntu-default-settins, how about it?
<Riddell> freeflying: what still doesn't?
<freeflying> Riddell: kdm
<Riddell> freeflying: go ahead
<Riddell> freeflying: remember to add a changelog entry in debian/changelog
<freeflying> Riddell: got it, thanks :)
<Lure> Riddell: what can we do with kdeadmin build problem: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/284062
<Lure> Riddell: I was askin in ubuntu-devel yesterday, but no clear conclusion what is to be done
<Lure> Riddell: it looks like that buildd's chroots are an issue
<Riddell> Lure: looks like the issue is just that mbr is in universe
<Riddell> Lure: we just need to get that into main so lilo can be installed
<Lure> Riddell: so we need MIR for mbr due to build-dep?
<Lure> Riddell: btw, can we also request showfoto and digikamimageplugins for main and also the to ship - would make digikam much usable
* Lure wants to use 20 MB left on CD (until they last ) ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: gtk-qt package is done, will upload saturday when I get my key back
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's work on kickoff :)
<Tonio_> Lure: shofoto duplicated gwenview somehow...
<Tonio_> Lure: I follow you on the plugins
<Tonio_> Lure: btw, replacing gwenview with shofoto can eventually be discussed.....
<Tonio_> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Suse-Kickoff-for-Kubuntu-20919.shtml
<Tonio_> hehe, that'll make it easy to integrate ;)
<Riddell> Lure: digikamimageplugins needs imagemagick, which takes up lots of space
<Riddell> Lure: if we have space on the CDs just now it's only because I took out all language packs
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<Riddell> Lure: but a MIR for mbr seems the right way to go for lilo
<Lure> Riddell: will look into this over weekend - I am traveling today/tommorow
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should contactthat guy : http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/3v1n0/index.html
<Tonio_> he should contribute to kubuntu directly instead of maintaining this........
<Tonio_> Riddell: apt-cache show digikamimageplugins | grep magick
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't output anything.... aren't you confused with kipi-plugins ?
<Riddell> maybe I am
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaik digikam plugins don't depend on it and kipi-plugins only recommends imagemagick
<Tonio_> btw I changed it to also recommend graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat, which worksvery nicelly ;)
<allee> Tonio_: in case you plan to work on digikam too. I've added more fixes to digikam last night. not done yet and I'm not sure if I find time in next few days, but I can send a debdiff if needed
<Tonio_> allee: sure, please do
<allee> Tonio_: is there a reason why usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/digikam-*.desktop are not in digikam pkgs?  They are used in the media action dialog.
<Tonio_> allee: debian package removed it
<Tonio_> allee: is that merged upstream ?
<Tonio_> in that case I'll haveto changethe instal file
<allee> Tonio_: No debian has it (still one pkgs).  I'll add them to install file.  Thx
<allee> Tonio_: upstream = debian?  Not yet.  'We' didn't want to do it before etch.  Now as digikam goes to experimental I'll merge it
<allee> Tonio_: we'll more presice: I'll add it to my dapper backport and at the commit change for use in sid/experimental use ;)
<Tonio_> allee: hum, when i checked the rc1 debian package, the desktop file wasn't in it....
<Tonio_> allee: maybe that's a corrected error but I'm sure of this
<allee> Tonio_: uh, oh!  Lemme check rc1/2
<Tonio_> allee: well technically my current ubuntu package is debian rc1 with updated tarball and splitted
<Tonio_> allee: not any other change/removal/addition
<allee> Tonio_: the install file miss debian/tmp/usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/digikam*.desktop.  Fixed.  Those files are new in 0.9.  AFAIR I removed them from 0.8.2 due to too many usage buglets
<Tonio_> allee: okay :)
<Tonio_> allee: so they have been added upstream
<seaLne> Riddell: ta, blaim benc :)
<seele> mhb: when do you want to talk about grub?
<mhb> seele: anytime you want
<mhb> seele: do you want to talk today?
<oslo>  i dont want korgac run when i run kontact how can i do ?
<Tonio_> oslo: remove the korga component in the kontact options
<oslo> Tonio_> it can't
<oslo> remove korgac.desktop work
<oslo> there no korga component in koptions
<Tonio_> oslo: let me check
<oslo> ok
<oslo> Tonio_> http://dl-3.free.fr/52616e646f6d4956e4aeadb39f9eb068833da4d226c05d461b0fddc940fcf1c7/kontact.png
<oslo> my light kontact, anyway i dont use korganizer or korgac but it seems i can't remove them without kontact
<Tonio_> oslo: ah bah tu es francais :)
<Tonio_> on peut se le faire en francais ca sera plus simple :)
<Tonio_> mais bon effectivement ca semble dur de dmarrer kontact sans l'organizer.........
<Tonio_> je vois rien a ce niveau dans la config
<oslo> tu vosi ya pas
<oslo> g t sur #kontact un gars ma dit kil voyait d'ou ca venait du source et il ma dit soit de renomer le binaire soit le .desktop
<oslo> & puis c vrai ca marche
<oslo> sur festy beryl intgr ?
<Tonio_> oslo: non
<Tonio_> oslo: beryl, c'est naze et c'est blind de gtk, et nous on veut pas de gtk
<Tonio_> et de toutes facons beryl neservira a rien avec kde4
<Tonio_> donc on va pas l'intgrer pour le virer apres, on fera sans
<oslo> c vrai yaura des acc graphique sosu kde4 ?
<Tonio_> apres concernant ubuntu, tant donn que gnome pourrait utiliser beryl par defaut, j pense que ubuntu gnome l'integrera
<Tonio_> oslo: waip, kde4 aura son propre moteur, et il sera probablement compatible avec les plugins de compiz et beryl
<Tonio_> mais ca c'est pas sur a ce que je sais
<Tonio_> mais le bureau acceler sera gr nativement, waip
<oslo> & c pour quand le bb ?
<Tonio_> donc comme ca sort dans en gros 6 ou 7 mois.........; on va se passer de beryl
<Tonio_> etpis bon beryl, c'est une merde a configurer, ca se barre dans tous les sens, et c'est beaucoup trop tape a l'oeil
<Tonio_> je prefererai un truc light a la macosx
<Tonio_> et apparement kde4 s'oriente vers ca
<oslo> au faite tu utilise gmailfs ??? moi jy arrive que en root ....
<Tonio_> non j'utilise pas gmail :)
<oslo> donc pas gmailfs
<Tonio_> gmail propose pas imap, donc dans mes critres de choix (avis perso) c'est de la merde
<Tonio_> voila
<toma> merde?
<oslo> pourquoi imap a pop ?
<oslo> Tonio_
<Tonio_> parceque imap tu gres une synchro locale distante en temps rel
<Tonio_> donc je ne downloade pas mes messages
<Tonio_> et je peux grer une arborescence de fichiers distante pour ranger mes mails
<Tonio_> tout ca pop ne le permet pas
<Tonio_> en gratuit qui propose imap et qui marche super bien, y a la poste
<Tonio_> donc je suis sur laposte.net
<Tonio_> en pop tu peux laisser une copie des messages, mais si tu ranges tes mails, ca reste en bordel sur le serveur
<oslo> tu peux leffacer cette copie aussi
<Tonio_> donc imap c'est le top, mais peu de service gratuits proposent imap,  part free et la poste
<Tonio_> oslo: waip
<Tonio_> oslo: par exemple je fais jamais de sauvegarde de mes mails
<Tonio_> si je dois formatter, je reconfigure mon client et je rcupre TOUT exactement comme c'tait avant
<oslo> et avec free & laposte tes pass se balade en clair sur le rseaux non ??? :D
<Tonio_> et en gnral pour pouvoir faire du offline, je fais du imap en mode dconnect
<Tonio_> y a pas mieux que ca :)
<Tonio_> oslo: bah non ca se crypte imap
<Tonio_> imap-tls
<oslo> pas sur le serveur free si ?
<Tonio_> en pop aussi c'est en clair
<Tonio_> non free ca doit tre en clair
<Tonio_> mais bon le pop passe en clair aussi, donc bon.........
<oslo> oui free pop & imap en clair
<oslo> sur laposte le imap est crypt ?
<Tonio_> e te dis ca
<fdoving> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fdoving> :)
<oslo> (:
<Tonio_> laposte gre pas tls
<Tonio_> non c'est du clair aussi
<Tonio_> mais bon ca je m'en fous un peu a vrai dire.........
<Tonio_> je suis pas parano
<Tonio_> qui irai snifferma carte rseau , analyser les trames pour rcuprer ca ?
<Riddell> fdoving: any idea what the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/73225 is?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73225 in kdepim "[edgy]  SRU: kpilot of calendar events and addressbook fails." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<oslo> PV
<oslo> no
<Riddell> man, that's a big patch
<fdoving> Riddell: hmm.. no, it's pending approval for sru i guess, does that last comment mean I should use that for this SRU? I can read 'in the future'.. yes it's a huge patch. :|
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a kickoff patch for kdebase, 340 KB
<Riddell> ouch
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably easy to maintain as it is just a diff between the svn and the stable branch of kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact we just have to extrct it from the opensuse kdebase package
<Tonio_> Riddell: but well......... I'm not a fan of that way to do
<Tonio_> Riddell: the good thing is that there isa kcm for configuration and choose between the kicker and kickoff
<Tonio_> Riddell: no yast component for administration ;)
<Tonio_> that's pretty cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, the suse diff for kickoff is really easy to implement
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just had 1 failed hunk on the all patch, that's okay
<apokryphos> nice. Will it be default in feisty or has that not been decided yet?
<allee> Tonio_ : digikam upload to revu:   http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3775   This also fixes bug 75799
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75799 in digikam "digikamdcraw is missing" [Undecided,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75799
<Tonio_> allee: okay will do tomorrow, I don't have my gpg key to upload
<Tonio_> allee: thanks :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-15
<manchicken> Riddell: You about man?
<manchicken> I suppose Riddell isn't around.
<Jucato> it's 1:30 AM UTC...
<manchicken> What TZ is Riddell in?
<manchicken> I'm UTC-0600
<Jucato> wherever Scotland is...
<manchicken> Ahhh
<manchicken> Okay
<manchicken> How do I modify the build process to get some debug symbols in there?
<nixternal> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/39339795/?qo=131&q=kubuntu&qh=boost%3Apopular+age_sigma%3A24h+age_scale%3A5
<nixternal> Riddell is everywhere :)
<manchicken> w00t!  I got tabs in kde-systemsettings.
<nixternal> screeny?
<manchicken> http://www.notsosoft.net/snapshots/snapshot2.png
<manchicken> I mangled the toolbar and such pretty bad.  heh
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i like tabs though
<manchicken> I'm not sure I like the toolbar.
<manchicken> I don't really think the search thing makes sense...
<nixternal> you mean that killer back button? :p
<manchicken> Well, I commented out the search bar for the sole purpose of getting SOMETHING working with tabs.
<manchicken> Instead of using a windowStack widget I'm using the tab widget.  The search functionality is all around the widgetStack, so I figured I'd rework that afterwards.
<allee> Hi
<raphink> hi allee
<allee> raphink: you know how to switch to desktop/workplace an kde apps is running? Alternatively switch the app to current desktop?
<allee> ^^ from script
<allee> found nothing in kdcop yet.
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> interesting question
<allee> yeah, when digikam run on other another desktop, media action looks like doing nothing.   I've found restore to unminimize and raise. Only jump to desktop missing now ;)
<raphink> yes
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> dcop kdesktop KDesktopIface switchDesktops 3
<raphink> just tried that :)
<raphink> it doesn't move windows obviously
<raphink> but well it's funny
* allee hugs raphink 
<raphink> it's not what you want allee
<raphink> yet
<allee> raphink: not moving is okay.  Jumping to desktop of the app is what I usually see. (and changing it should be desktop global setting)
<raphink> hmmm ok
<allee> raphink: now, which desktop is an app running on.  Using '3' is cheating ;)
<raphink> you still need a funtion to grap the desktop of the app
<raphink> yes that was just a test
* allee hugs raphink nevertheless
<raphink> :)
<allee> heh, and with desktop is the media action selector dialog running on '3' is delta
<jsgotangco> ah
<allee> probs-- : dcop kwin KWinInterface currentDesktop # setCurrentDesktop(int); {next,previous}Desktop()
<allee> unresolved: desktop an already running application is using
<Tonio_> hi
<Hobbsee> heya
<Tonio_> hum apt-file isbroken.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: kickoff includes a kmenufile.h file
<Tonio_> any idea what is he concerned package ?
<allee> Tonio_: did you upload digikam?  I hope not. Autostart with gphoto2 cameras is not working.  fixed locally
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: got packages of that for testing yet?
<Tonio_> allee: not still no I just wokeup :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no, build fails becauseof that kmenubase.h including issue....
<allee> Tonio_: k. I'll ping again when the updated pks is in revu
<Tonio_> allee: sure
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: pity
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: for what ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: pity that it's not yet working
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: pitty the guy or pity the pity ?
<Tonio_> hehe, lol okay :)
* Tonio_ remembers to thecrew he just woke up
<Riddell> Tonio_: somewhere in kdelibs probably
<Riddell> or kdebase
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum.... well I assumed so but it isn't.... I'll investigate
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've done a couple of patch to fix issues in guidance, will send them to you tomorrow
<Tonio_> or today :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that makes the powerlevel more precise, and I've added the missing icons, and cleaned the icon structure, which is a mess
<Tonio_> I'll ping you, lure or sebas to sync in svn
<Lure> Tonio_: just send and I can review and commit
<Tonio_> Lure: okay I'll do that later, time to eat ;)
<allee> Tonio_: the "Nightmare Pkging" deb of digikam is in Revu: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3783.  Don't know how often I got it wrong or miss or discovered ...
<allee> Tonio_: one question: how was the huge-mem-leak diff created?  It patches the destructor and not the slotfailedimageload method?  It's exactly the same fragment of code that's removed.  Just in the wrong method ;)  In debian rc1 it's correct (and not needed by rc2)
<manchicken> Tonio_: Congratz
<manchicken> Riddell: You about?
<Riddell> hi manchicken
<manchicken> Riddell: Howdy.  I had a bit of success finally.
<manchicken> I poured through systemsettings over and over again, experimenting until something made sense, and I finally got tabs.
<manchicken> The only thing not working right now is search.
<manchicken> So I'll probably have a patch for you before the end of the year.
<manchicken> I thought I was gonna have to kill search, but I think I'm just going to have a widget stack set up for all of this.
<manchicken> Anyway, workie time.  Later folks.
<Riddell> manchicken: screenshots would be cool
<Riddell> abattoir: still planning to port oem-installer to qt 4?  (google is asking about SoC people who are still active)
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> Heya nixternal
<nixternal> why hello there
<nixternal> thanks for the krename upload yesterday
<bddebian> No, THANK YOU :-)
<nixternal> hehe...i need to copy over my gpg key and what not to my lappy so i can start doing some more
<nixternal> i am so glad i finally broke down and bought a new lappy..my old one, bless its processor, just couldn't hack it any more
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> nixternal: That's great news.  Go fix your comix package on REVU ;-)
* nixternal checks it out
<nixternal> actually, that looks like it can by sync'd from Debian unstable
<nixternal> i will file a sync request for it
<h3sp4wn> Has anyone managed to compile konq/e against either qtopia or qt embedded (apparantly this would allow konq to run on a standard framebuffer console - but there seems to be very little documentation about the best way to do this)
<Tonio_> allee: I will only have my key tomorrow
<Tonio_> concerning the hudge mem diff, I didn't do it, and I must say I don't know....
<allee> Tonio_: merge tools?
<nixternal> Tonio_: i did your knemo merge and created the bug already - hope that was OK
<nixternal> anyone have some open merges they need some help with
<Tonio_> nixternal: that was not my merge ;)
<Tonio_> allee: bah it'll be quicker to wait for my gpg key tomorrow
<Tonio_> nixternal: as long as is universe, I'm not responsibleof anything :)
<nixternal> it had your name on it Tonio_ thats why i said that (MoM that is)
<Tonio_> nixternal: yeah sure, but maintainers on universe package are not really responsible ofthem
<Tonio_> any motu can take care of the package
<Tonio_> it is not like sensitive packages like kds which is mostly maintained by jonathan and me
<nixternal> ok, so if i see your name on a universe package and have some time i will do the merges then
<Tonio_> nixternal: sure ;) just ping me if you have a question concerning a patch or something
<Tonio_> nixternal: but nobody would blame you if you take care of that
<nixternal> cool, i appreciate it..just didn't want to step on toes if they were already being worked on
<Tonio_> of course
<Tonio_> it is alway better to ask, in case I may have something done offline waiting for upload or something
<jdong> Tonio_: can you fix the ktorrent 2.1~beta1 packaging sometime?
<jdong> Tonio_: needs a b-d on docbook2x IIRC
<Tonio_> jdong: b-d ?
<Tonio_> ah okay :)
<jdong> yeah that thing
<jdong> that I don't like typing out
<Tonio_> jdong: does it fail to build ?
<jdong> yes
<jdong> it tries to call docbook2x
<Tonio_> jdong: I'll fixit today, and will upload tomorrow
<nixternal> jdong: does it use the "KDE" way of doing documentation?
<jdong> which didn't exist :)
<nixternal> or are they doing it their own way?
<Tonio_> jdong: is that the upload I have done ?
<jdong> nixternal: I have no idea :)
<jdong> Tonio_: right
<Tonio_> jdong: who did the upload ?
<nixternal> you know what...they are using it to create a man page probably
<jdong> Tonio_: you did it
<jdong> Tonio_: at least feisty-changes claims
<Tonio_> jdong: hum........ I'm always testing to build locallybefore uploading........
<Tonio_> maybe I didn't upload the good package.......
<Tonio_> jdong: yes okay I probably missed the good .changes file before uploading.......
<jdong> Tonio_: ah, ok :)
<Tonio_> jdong: I'll fix it today, and upload tomorrow, sorry for the inconvenience
<jdong> Tonio_: no problem at all :)
<Tonio_> jdong: well I always build everything before any upload that's why I was surprised.... :)
<jdong> hehe :)
<Tonio_> I am having hard time with that broken apt-file...........
<Tonio_> that'svery usefull to track builddeps......
<jdong> oh, apt-file is broken?
<Tonio_> jdong: do you know if there isa bug against it ?
<jdong> in.. edgy? feisty?
<Tonio_> jdong: well apt-file update doesn't produce anything here
<Tonio_> jdong: feisty
<jdong> hmm I woudln't know
<jdong> not running Feisty yet :-/
<Tonio_> that's a pure pain when you need to track a .h file or something
<Tonio_> yep, still broken........ probably a perl issue
<Tonio_> afairit started to fails after a perl update.......
<Tonio_> maybe there isa known patch over the net....... I'll try to fix this before doing kickoff
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning kickoff, all the patches over kdebase are done, I'm just missing apt-file to track the potential build deps missing
<jdong> Tonio_: time to keep around an Edgy chroot perhaps :)
<allee> nixternal: ping
<allee> nixternal, Tonio_ : the leftover knemo fix: add X-KDE-systemsettings-network.  Does this mean every kcm module desktopfile needs this fix?
<nixternal> i believe it was knemo specific
<allee> nixternal: strange.  Reason why I ask is I'm pondering if I should commit this to kde svn.  That's not kubuntu/debian specific at all
<nixternal> ahh..well Tonio_ or someone with a greater knowledge of the issue would probably be able to answer that better
<nixternal> but if it's not k/d specific, then it probably is a possible upstream fix, makes sense logically
<mhb> Riddell: remember when you fixed the systemsettings translations for me?
<mhb> Riddell: the guidance tools had a bug that couldn't be fixed because it was too late
<mhb> Riddell: that's why their description was untranslated
<mhb> Riddell: can we fix that in Feisty please? :o)
<Tonio_> allee: in theory yes, but we'll change kss on that point to revert back to the previousway to work
<Tonio_> currently, we choose what we want in it
<Tonio_> the goal is to decide what we don't want
<toma> how is feisty currently?
<seele> can i use the system settings to configure an external monitor that isnt the same resolution as my native monitor?
<toma> that did not work out ;_(
<toma> 2.6.19 fails for me... too  bad ;-(
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-16
<Riddell> mhb: what's not translated from system settings?
<mhb> Riddell: userconfig, displayconfig names
<mhb> Riddell: in Feisty (and in Edgy too, last time I checked)
<mhb> Riddell: I think that had to do with wrong .mo filenames
<imbrandon> seele: afaik no
<seele> DC LoCo are some nice people
* Hobbsee waves to seele 
* Jucato waves to the two ladies. :)
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<seele> hihi Hobbsee
<seele> hiya Jucato
<Jucato> hi seele! :)
<Jucato> seele: everytime I eat chocolates, I remember your nick :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> mmm...chocolate
<Jucato> I had chocolate overload this week... :)
<manchicken> How goes it folks?
<Hobbsee> cold!
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> and i have to go to work today, and multiply myself somehow
* Jucato pours water on Hobbsee, in the hopes of making her multiply...
<manchicken> I'm done working for the remainder of 2006.
<manchicken> Paid time off is a beautiful thing.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, that'll just make me colder, i think :P
<manchicken> Lots of feisty updates....
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: lukcy.  so you can fix all of kubuntu while you're off?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you on feisty now?
<manchicken> heh
* Hobbsee is working almost every day for the next 3 weeks
<Hobbsee> Jucato: of course
<manchicken> I'm working on kde-systemsettings.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i saw :)
<Jucato> manchicken: tabs? :)
<manchicken> I hope to have a nice hefty patch for kde-systemsettings by EOY.
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I already have had quite a bit of success.
<Jucato> please don't take out the search feature, even if people barely use it :)
<Hobbsee> modules nto loaded hopefully, too
<Hobbsee> Jucato: +1
<manchicken> Actually that's the only thing really holding me back right now.
<manchicken> But I have a plan to fix it.
<manchicken> I was hoping I was going to be able to scrap the widget stack control, but no such luck.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> might want to talk with el too, as she worked on it for edgy
<manchicken> It makes life easier to pull the service controls in and it is the only way that I can think of keeping search in without confusing folks.
* Jucato wonders if el would remember some points he raised...
<manchicken> It comes down to that I hate XMLUI.
<manchicken> I hate it.
<manchicken> It comes across as lazy.
<manchicken> Though it makes too much sense for kde-systemsettings.
<Jucato> they're trying to change it to LiveUI for KDE 4
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ping?
<manchicken> I'm just so against a lot of the mark-up languages for UI stuff.
<Jucato> although it does make it a bit easier to change things around, I think...
<nixternal> Hobbsee: pong?
* Jucato changed systemsettings.rc to put some things back in their proper places...
<manchicken> That's what I'm saying.
<manchicken> I hate it... but it makes sense for systemsettings.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what's the story with kvpnc?  a new sync?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> fboudra uploaded it to debian experimental
<Hobbsee> does it add the menu dependancy?
<nixternal> it closes every kvpnc bug (5 of them) on malone
<nixternal> yes, the menu dependency is in there
<manchicken> kvpnc really needs some work.
<nixternal> manchicken: the new release has had a lot of work
<manchicken> Good.
<nixternal> they closed pretty much every debian bug and ubuntu bug known
<Hobbsee> manchicken: poke fabo about it.
<manchicken> I love the program, but it's got a bad track record.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: excellent :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yeah, well.  it hasnt previously had much love in ubuntu
<nixternal> ya Hobbsee that is why i requested the sync from experimental
<Hobbsee> sounds good to me
<nixternal> once it is tweaked and tested in feisty, we can go ahead and backport it to edgy and dapper eventually
<manchicken> I'm the kinda lazy hacker who sees no need to modify files if there's a GUI management app available.
<Hobbsee> oops
<Hobbsee> i cant unsubscribe a group
<manchicken> kvpnc works... though it's been kinda crappy from time to time.
<Hobbsee> gah.  i'm doing really well today...
<Hobbsee> nixternal: right, ack'd the correct bug
<manchicken> Grumble...
<manchicken> I'm gonna have to reboot.
<Hobbsee> what for?  kernel update?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> 15 days uptime.
<manchicken> It's interesting... suspend doesn't count against uptime.
<manchicken> Kubuntu's support for power management is a beautiful thing.
<Hobbsee> yup
<manchicken> It's so nice to be able to sleep my lappy again.
<Hobbsee> especially when it has an icon
<manchicken> SuSE's ACPI support was crap.
* Hobbsee ntoes that her hibernate is useless
<manchicken> Froze up quite a bit.
<manchicken> I can hibernate or suspend.
<Hobbsee> how do i modprobe my wifi card, btw?  (intel 3945)
<manchicken> I suspend.
<Hobbsee> i can do both, but my wifi card dosent come back from hibernate
<manchicken> you can't just ifdown && ifup?
<Hobbsee> not if the light isnt even flashing, and nm doesnt see the card
<manchicken> Just lsmod while it's working fine and figure out what module it's using.
<Hobbsee> ieee80211              35528  1 ipw3945
<Hobbsee> oh neat
<manchicken> Okay, so ipw3945 is your module?
<Hobbsee> good thought
<Hobbsee> the ieeee8... is the module
<Hobbsee> the ipw3945 is the card
<nixternal> hibernate works like a champ here...when the battery hits 5% it auto hibernates...guidance rocks hardcore
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Fun.
<jdong> Hobbsee: aww you're having trouble with your ipw3945?
<Hobbsee> jdong: just with hibernate
<jdong> Hobbsee: what does iwconfig say?
<jdong> oh
<jdong> just with hibernate...
<jdong> still, iwconfig
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> dont remember
<Hobbsee> lspci still found it
<jdong> Hobbsee: so can I go to sleep?
<jdong> pretty pleasE?
<jdong> lol
<Hobbsee> jdong: nope
<jdong> Hobbsee: well, two things can cause the card to not show up as a network interface
<jdong> Hobbsee: (1) radio is off. try flicking that wireless switch
<jdong> Hobbsee: (2) ipw3945d died. try running ipw3945d-`uname -r`
<Hobbsee> first isnt the case
<Hobbsee> right
<jdong> but FWIW my ipw3945d suspends and resumes flawlessly
<jdong> Hobbsee: also, check for any BIOS updates? could be a acpi quirk?
<jdong> though that's a bit far-fetched
<Hobbsee> havent yet
<Jucato> jdong: you there?
<jdong> Jucato: kind of?
<Jucato> jdong: just wondering. trying to compile ktorrent 2.1 beta from KDE SVN. it's complaining that I don't have GMP installed. does it need a newer version of GMP?
<jdong> GMP... GMP.....
* Jucato maybe should be trying to install from the source tarball...
* jdong looks in acronym dictionary
<jdong> Jucato: I have svn debs
<jdong> Jucato: would that make you happy?
<Jucato> GNU Multiple Precision lib
<Jucato> I see your name in the KTorrent site :)
<jdong> Jucato: http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/svn-edgy/
<jdong> that's svn
<jdong> I build every day or two
<jdong> autobuilt from some scripts I wrote
<Jucato> jdong: yes it makes me happy. I'm just trying to learn to compile stuff from SVN... :)
<jdong> with somewhat edgy-inspired diff
<jdong> Jucato: i'm not away of any newer build-deps
<jdong> aware*
<Jucato> ok. thanks then :)
<jdong> Jucato: they've built fine for me the way they were
<jdong> Jucato: did you follow the SVN building instructions on ktorrent's FAQ?
<Jucato> heh... I haven't seen that... I just built it the way I built Konvi and KPlayer :)
<Jucato> thanks I'll look into it
<Jucato> hm... looks similar to what I was doing. anyway thank you again for your time! :)
<jdong> np
<manchicken> w00t!  Search implemented.
<manchicken> That was easy.
<Jucato> screenshot!! :)
<Jucato> jdong: lol!! stupid me! I didn't have libgmp3-dev installed :P
<jdong> Jucato: :)
<manchicken> Gotta get it back to the point where apt-get will build it again....
<jdong> Jucato: you really should start by build-depping the current packaging :)
<Jucato> jdong: I'll get there once I figure out what that means lol :)
<manchicken> I'll try to get rid of the General and Advanced buttons and then I'll shotty.
* Jucato just learned to compile stuff last week :)
<manchicken> Grumble....
<Jucato> you can do it!
<manchicken> configure: error: source directory already configured; run "make distclean" there first
* Jucato cheers manchicken on
<manchicken> I already ran that.
<jdong> Jucato: apt-get build-dep package
<Jucato> ah that...
* Jucato checks
<jdong> Jucato: it installs all the build deps for the source package <package>
<jdong> that's always a great place to start
<jdong> for packages that afford you taht luxury
<manchicken> How do you clean a package directory after you've run automake in it?
<Jucato> jdong: even if the <package> comes from KDE SVN, not from Ubuntu?
<jdong> Jucato: not really kinda sorta
<Hobbsee> heh
<jdong> Jucato: it installs build dependencies for <package> that's in a deb-src line in your sources.list
<Jucato> hehe ok.. I'll take it one step at a time. thanks for the pointers :)
<jdong> Jucato: so it's a good _START_
<jdong> Jucato: but a SVN package might demand more /newer dependencies
<jdong> Jucato: and if the package doesn't exist at all in ubuntu repos, then you're really at a loss
<Jucato> yeah. luckily this one was a pure PEBCAK :P
<Hobbsee> then you just use pbuilder, etc
<Jucato> pebkac.. pebcak...
<Hobbsee> pebkac
<Hobbsee> wait, i guess it works both ways
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> peihb.
<Hobbsee> or pebhbaow
<Hobbsee> either way :P
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> (problem exists in hobbsee's brain, or problem exists between hobbsee's bran and outside world)
<manchicken> okay, all I had to do was move config.status out of the way.
<manchicken> I've got apt-get building kde-systemsettings.
<manchicken> I've gotta figure out how to retrieve the name of the tab...
<manchicken> I've just been using automake and make to fire off my development builds, and when I need to try installing something I use apt-get to build the .deb and then just dpkg -i it.
<manchicken> I've found that since I'm running all this stuff in chroot already, there's no real point in trying to fake it much further than that.
* manchicken hugs chroot....
<Hobbsee> as long as the chroot is clean :P
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> If I run into something that's unclean, I can always pbuilder it afterwards...
<manchicken> I'm not going to allow myself to work on more than one package at a time.
<manchicken> and I think I may focus more on bug fixing and feature adding than packaging.
<manchicken> There doesn't seem to be any shortage of either of those type of tasks.
<manchicken> I already know how to hack, I don't know how to package very well yet.
* Hobbsee runs off to work
<Hobbsee> manchicken: smart
<manchicken> http://www.notsosoft.net/snapshots/snapshot2.png
<manchicken> w00tness
<Jucato> nice :)
<manchicken> As you can see, the search functionality is working ^_^
<manchicken> I gotta get the tab names right, and get that second separator out.
<Jucato> what happened to the "# hits in General"?
<manchicken> I think I may have commented that out.
<Jucato> oh
<manchicken> heh
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> I did a lot of experimentation trying to figure out what was and was not dynamically generated UI.
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> slotSearchHits() is completely commented out.
<manchicken> Very nice.
<Jucato> heheh :)
<manchicken> It's nice to be hacking something other than a bloody web app.
<manchicken> I tell the folks at work that I hack web apps to support my hacking real app habit.
<Jucato> someday... I'll be hacking too... hopefully :)
<manchicken> It's pretty simple.
<manchicken> I actually hate C++ as a general language.
<Jucato> that's what I'm studying now (by myself)
<manchicken> But the way that K does it just adds a lot to it.
<manchicken> Well then you'll learn the STL... which is the #1 beef I have with "standard" C++.
<Jucato> luckily I won't be sticking to STL for long... only reason I'm studying C++ is for Qt/KDE :)
<manchicken> Most templates in C++ are about 2 notches above useless, and built-in code-bloat.
<manchicken> Yeah.
<Jucato> still, knowing it might be good for general knowledge...
<manchicken> KDE and Qt have found glorious uses for template facilities in the language.
<Jucato> (specially since it seems to be a "religious" topic among C++ programmers, better safe than sorry :P )
<manchicken> Eh, I prefer to leave religious discussion to relevant topics on the subject.  Things where we have the luxury of simplicity we should take advantage.
<manchicken> Matters of personal preference shouldn't be debated so heavily.
<manchicken> Like editor for example.
<manchicken> I don't touch kdevelop.  I don't care for it at all.
<manchicken> I'm strictly a GNU Emacs feller.
<manchicken> But many folks feel quite differently.
<manchicken> Same with language.
<nixternal> hence the chiglug ;p
<manchicken> And I'm going to stab the MenuItem class.
<Jucato> maybe one day I'm going to understand all this fuss about emacs vs. vi...
<manchicken> Jucato: There is no fuss about it.
<manchicken> It's just silly people who REQUIRE something to argue about.
<manchicken> There are people in this world who simply aren't content to be content.  They have to be cross with someone.
<manchicken> No other feeling will do for them.
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> But there are also folks out there who will make ignorant statements about programs they have never used, or never used to the degree that would make their opinion an educated one.
<manchicken> That's why God put a back on your hand though.
<manchicken> ^_^
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> :P
* nixternal thinks it is time for an edgy subversion backport
* nixternal hacks together a quick .deb so he can continue working in the KDE repos
<nixternal> man, downgrading subverion by moving from one system to the next provides a little bit of a scare
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Yeah, I could see that.
<manchicken> You can get away with that on RCS... but not svn.
<manchicken> If kde-systemsettings gets any more complex than it already is, we need to consider an alternate means of grouping it in the UI.
<manchicken> I don't think tabs are the best way to go for this application if we extend it much further than it is.
<Jucato> more complex? I thought systemsettings was supposed to be a lighter, simpler alternative to kcontrol? :)
<manchicken> With just two tabs it makes sense, but if we get more than that I think we should consider going the route of the more standard config dialog grouping treatment.
<manchicken> Well, kde-systemsettings lets you control more than kcontrol IIRC.
<manchicken> I could be wrong.
<Jucato> the current incarnation in Edgy certainly has less...
<manchicken> Sorry, differently.
<manchicken> I don't think you can change your X displays in kcontrol.
<Jucato> manchicken: both kcontrol and systemsettings use the same kcontrol modules
<Jucato> so if kde-guidance is installed, it shows up in both
<manchicken> Ack, so they do.
<manchicken> So yeah...
<manchicken> I never really considered kcontrol all that complicated...
<manchicken> So yeah, if it's supposed to be a slimmed down kcontrol then I suppose we should be careful choosing what does and doesn't go there.
<Jucato> I just find some of the groupings in kcontrol a bit... weird...
<manchicken> I'd like to see printer controls in there.
<manchicken> I agree.
<manchicken> I don't like how hotkey assignments are in accessibility.
<manchicken> It doesn't seem logical to me.
<Jucato> that's why el (form OpenUsability) helped work on it for Edgy.
<manchicken> I mean, hotkey assignments certainly help with accessibility, but it's not limited to that.
<Jucato> yeah
<manchicken> Of all the settings I change on my machine, hotkeys have to be one of the most frequently changed.
<Jucato> I'm not sure if Input Actions should be in accessibility either...
<Jucato> I don't see how mouse gestures are an accessibility feature...
* manchicken kinda HATES mouse gestures.
* Jucato doesn't even know how to use them lol
<manchicken> It's a neat idea, but I just see little to no practical use for them.
<Jucato> although Input Actions is very useful for creating your own keyboard shortcuts
<manchicken> Yes..
<manchicken> Integrating DCOP into that was nothing short of brilliance.
<Jucato> yeah!
<manchicken> I'm just hoping DBUS will give us the same flexability.
<manchicken> I'm not okay losing that convenience.
* Jucato recently just made a shortcut to set both Konvi and Kopete to away at the same time
<Jucato> well, they say that technically, DBUS is more powerul/advanced than DCOP...
<manchicken> It's nice to be able to fire set global hotkeys to interface with applications.
<manchicken> This lovely 64-bit Turion is loving all of this compiling.
<manchicken> It's just eating it up.
<Jucato> hehehe
<manchicken> Though building via apt-get is slow.
* Jucato is still trying to figure out why ktorrent from svn won't build...
<manchicken> What's the release for feisty?
<manchicken> What error are you getting?
<Jucato> nah.. just trying to learn/practice building from kde svn
<manchicken> (building things from SVN is tricky.  people aren't always as careful about their commits as they should be on the kde repositories)
<Jucato> something about a missing settings.h file... which I can't find anywhere... which makes me wonder how jdong was able to build it...
* manchicken just shot himself in the foot for the last 10 minutes writing C++ like Perl....
<manchicken> Well that was a fun circle-jerk.
<Jucato> heh :)
<manchicken> Well, the thing about svn is that things change pretty fast.
<manchicken> Are you actually grabbing from the KDE repositories?
<manchicken> KDE4?
<Jucato> trunk
<manchicken> Or 3.5.6?
<manchicken> Okay, trunk is KDE4.
<manchicken> IIRC.
<manchicken> For KDE repositories.
<Jucato> not all
<manchicken> Do you have a CMakeFile.txt?
<Jucato> konvi in trunk is for KDE 3.5.x
<Jucato> heh I just gave up on it for now...
<Jucato> I'll take it up again maybe tonight...
<manchicken> What's konvi?
<Jucato> konversation :)
<manchicken> Ah.
* manchicken hugs konversation....
<Jucato> sorry, I like to use "terms of endearment" for my favorite/most used apps :)
<Jucato> (actually only Konqi and Konvi)
<manchicken> heh
* manchicken hugs konq...
<Jucato> heh
<manchicken> I wish someone would add KDE GUI support to GNU Emacs.
* Jucato hugs them both, and with plenty of room for Kontact
<manchicken> That'd be pretty bad ass.
<manchicken> Ooh, kontact.
<manchicken> Don't forget amarok.
<manchicken> ^_^
<Jucato> oh yeah :)
<manchicken> And konsole.
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> KOffice... well, I have a love/hate relationship with it :)
<manchicken> kbfx has been doing pretty well for me lately too.
<manchicken> KOffice is doing well, but still needs a bit of work.
<Jucato> I like Amarok... but not a huge fan :)
<Jucato> yeah I agree. but it's getting there (hopefully)
<manchicken> Oh I'm an Amarok fanboy.
<manchicken> Best music player ever.
<Jucato> heh maybe I'm just not the type who really gets picky about the multimedia apps that he uses
<Jucato> in fact, it's only recently that I've decided to look for something else other than Kaffeine...
<manchicken> Kaffeine just seems to be one of those programs that is greatly crippled by the evils of DRM.
<manchicken> It could be a great video player, but the DRM crap and proprietary codecs really limit what Kaffeine could be.
<Jucato> there's another thing that I find a bit annoying in Kaffeine (besides not playing some .mkv videos...): it's mouse wheel behavior is the opposite of the rest of KDE
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I think it's going to be hard to keep folks working on a project that is shot in the head before the gates open.
<manchicken> Nobody wants to work on the red-headed stepchild of video players.
<manchicken> What a dirty cheater I am.  heh
<Jucato> ??
<manchicken> The General and Advanced buttons in the toolbar were directly from the RC file.
<Jucato> it's not cheating. it's called "code reuse" hehehe :)
<manchicken> so, now that I'm not using the setupGUI to generate those buttons any more, I'm having to derive them from the .desktop.
<manchicken> I had to make the caption for that trickle up in order to get it working right it seems.
<manchicken> I'll know in a minute if it really worked.
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> hm... ktorrent 2.1 beta1 successfully built from source tarball, but not from svn... weird...
<manchicken> Remember, svn == moving target
<Jucato> yeah... guess the current revision is bugged
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/floydwilde/319070064/in/photostream/
<nixternal> that is the most elite hax0r in the world
<Jucato> heh :)
* Jucato is off to bed for a quick nap...
<nixternal> can you see imbrandon's favorite softdrink to my right ;p
<manchicken> Jucato: So fix it ^_^
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I think I've seen that guy.
<nixternal> i hope not, stalker!
<manchicken> What a jerk ;)
<nixternal> hahahaha
* manchicken needs GPL3 stickers.
<nixternal> jquigly have any?
<nixternal> jquigley that is
<manchicken> I'm not sure if he's sure.
<manchicken> The guy seems so damn busy...
<nixternal> now especially since the server went down
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I offered space on my account with railsplayground....
<manchicken> but it would seem that shared hosting is not to their liking.
<manchicken> Not even GOOD shared hosting.
<manchicken> I'll be going to bed at 2AM at the latest.
<manchicken> I may be on vacation, but I plan on getting a nice good patch to kde-systemsettings out.
<manchicken> It seems like I'm already good in that direction.
<nixternal> heh
<manchicken> Did you see my latest shotty?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> i caught it from the chiglug chan
<manchicken> I wanted it in chumpy ^_^
<nixternal> not to shabby
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> Nice record of my conquests.
<manchicken> Or should I say konquests?
<manchicken> Right now I'm just fighting with this stupid tab labels thing.
<manchicken> Trying to figure out how to derive that properly.
<manchicken> I could just parse the string... but that kinda seems klugy to me.
* manchicken gives cleverness the finger and parses the bloody string already.
<manchicken> I wish building with apt-get would give the option to cache autoconf detections and such.
<manchicken> Instead it has to reconfigure every time.
<manchicken> No fun.
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> I've got properly named tabs now.
<manchicken> I got a little bit more work on it still though.
<manchicken> The button that takes you back to the main list doesn't work properly, and it looks like I may have a crash situation... so yeah.
<manchicken> Plenty of goodies for tomorrow.
<mhb> good morning
<Jucato> moin mhb! :)
<fdoving> morning.
<Lure> sebas: should we consider multi-tab config like gnome: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-power-manager/gpp.html
<Lure> sebas: I am working on cpu-freq and would need to put controls for both battery as well as ACpowered mode
* Hobbsee waves tiredly
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you around?
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Lure!
<Lure> Hobbsee: very quiet here...
<Hobbsee> Lure: aww...why?
<Lure> Hobbsee: it is weekend after all
* Hobbsee wonders when we get icons for guidance-power-manager
<Hobbsee> Lure: good point
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea
<imbrandon> wasup?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: [21:56]  <danimo> Hobbsee: interested in generating nightly svn builds for kubuntu? :)
<imbrandon> what package, i can do that
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: of kde4
<imbrandon> ohhh
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> doesnt that take mroe than a night to build?
<imbrandon> nah about 20 hours or so
<imbrandon> lemme see if i can get some scripts togather
<imbrandon> i might be able to
<imbrandon> infact i know i can
<imbrandon> just give me a day or two to set it up
<Hobbsee> he's in #kde4-devel if you want to talk specifics
<imbrandon> kk
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming it's all of kde4
<sebas> Lure: Let's ask Ellen for that, I'm really bad at UI design.
<Lure> sebas: yep, my concern is that we are just adding stuff and this typically does not bring us good UI
* sebas does nightly svn builds, it doesn't take that long as you don't have to recompile everything every night.
<sebas> Lure: Right
<oslo>  wirh kopete i can't the text "showgallery.php" on msn ....
<Hobbsee> oslo: you're missing at least 1 word there
<oslo> Hobbsee *read sorry
<oslo> ** send sorry
<oslo> ^^
<Hobbsee> oslo: as in, you cant type it, or what?
<oslo> Hobbsee> i can't send it but it seems its from microsoft
* Hobbsee doesnt get it
<manchicken> Anybody know how to enable debug symbols in an apt-get build?
<manchicken> Just change it in the rules?
<manchicken> Anybody home?
<mhb> I'm at home, although not experienced with apt-get build
<raphink> manchicken: if you use apt-get build, you can't change the source
<raphink> if you want to activate debug symbols, you have to do that in rules
<raphink> that's the cleanest way imo
<raphink> so using apt-get build is not apropriate
<raphink> rather using debuild, dpkg-buildpackage or even pbuilder/sbuild which is the best option
<manchicken> raphink: Sure you can change the source.  apt-get source PKG --compile compiles your changed source.
<manchicken> I'll give the dpkg-buildpackage thing a whirl.
<raphink> that'll be better
<raphink> or even pbuilder as I said
<raphink> would ensure the quality of the compilation
<manchicken> I'm not trying to build binaries for distribution.
<manchicken> I'll leave that to someone who actually knows how to do such a thing.
<raphink> you're trying to build a binary
<manchicken> I'm just trying to get the bloody thing to stop crashing now that I've got tabs in it.
<manchicken> Yeah, but it's in a nice clean chroot.
<raphink> so well it all depends on the quality you want
<manchicken> I don't really see how pbuilder could work any better than a chroot where the only variable is my changes.
<nixternal> raphink: <>< hiya
<raphink> hi nixternal :)
<manchicken> What's going on nixternal?
<nixternal> same ol' same ol'
<nixternal> i am building basket 6.0 for my edgy setup here...i am going to give it another shot over tomboy because Hobbsee said it rocked
<manchicken> Basket is nice.
<manchicken> I wish I could get bloody debug symbols in my code though.
<nixternal> i love when builds go that smooth
<manchicken> Quit taunting me.
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> You know what sucks about compiler optimizers?
<manchicken> They hide your mistakes sometimes, until a part of the code that makes ZERO sense.
<raphink> hop
<manchicken> I found the source of the crash.
<manchicken> w00t
<raphink> great
<pabloodissea_> kcontrol don't save configuration for monitor power managerment
<pabloodissea_> any idea?
<nixternal> let me guess, you set the power to not shut off your monitor, yet it does anyways?
* ryanakca wonders why Syst Settings doesn't have the keyboard switching feature anymore... (System Settings -> Regional & language -> Keyboard Layout -> Layout)... no layouts... it's empty
<Lure> ryanakca: edgy or feisty? it works here (feisty)
<ryanakca> Edgy
<ryanakca> lots of things on my system seem to break, eh? apt, bzflag, kcontrol, amarok, what next? :)
<ryanakca> hmm... I /could/ set it threw xkb... but I'd have to look at the man pages for it
<mhb> ryanakca: you mean you don't see any regional layouts in Edgy?
<ryanakca> zilch
<ryanakca> I'm using a french canadian keyboard map... but I don't see it in that list
<ryanakca> (it's a non-existant list, btw)
<mhb> ryanakca: I don't think it's the same on a clean Edgy install
<ryanakca> mhb: what's the same? french canadian map?
<ryanakca> or there being or not being a keyboard map selector thingy?
<mhb> ryanakca: I think that the list is not empty on a default Edgy install
<ryanakca> I don't think it is
* sebas wants imbrandon's startbutton.
<ryanakca> !teg
<ubotu> Come play teg with us!  (Like the board game Risk)  Install the 'teg' package, run 'tegclient', and connect to server yarusso.no-ip.org, port 2000.  Ping tonyyarusso for more information
<oslo> i cant hide my kiker when i go to a screen corner with beryl....
<oslo> could u help me
<mhb> oslo: there is a lot of beryl users on #kubuntu or#ubuntu
<mhb> oslo: you can try asking there
<oslo> k
<Lure> sebas: start button?
<sebas> Yeah, Brandon has the kubuntu logo as this button
<Lure> sebas: yep, we should change this - only Riddell is objecting the change ;-)
<mhb> can't we add this option either to systemsettings -> Appearance or Configure panel -> Appearance ?
<manchicken> It's pretty simple to do that.
<manchicken> I would kinda object to the kubuntu logo being the default, too.
<manchicken> There's no need to brand everything.
<manchicken> But it would be nice to have more options :)
<manchicken> And more love for widescreen users.
<mhb> manchicken: don't forget that such patches will become useless with KDE4.
<manchicken> What such patches/
<manchicken> And why?
* manchicken isn't following.
<mhb> manchicken: theme configuration options in KDE3
<mhb> manchicken: I mean the proposed one
<manchicken> Oh.
<manchicken> yeah.
<manchicken> But how hard would it be to write a Perl script to convert from one to the other?
<mhb> manchicken: not that difficult, I guess. But still there has to be someone who writes that :o) All devs have a ton of other, more important stuff.
<manchicken> Writing config conversions is pretty important.
<mhb> manchicken: the whole branding thing isn't :o)
* manchicken is hacking kubuntu too ^_^
<manchicken> No, but a theme converter would be important.
<manchicken> Folks will be disappointed if they can't keep their skin.
<manchicken> Some folks actually put a lot of effort into that stuff.
<mhb> manchicken: yes, but this has little to do with a K menu icon branding, IMHO.
<manchicken> Right...
<manchicken> I thought you were arguing a more general concept than that ;
<manchicken> ;)
<manchicken> I think we should let K's default menu button remain our default menu button.
<manchicken> Ack.  WHY does QString assignment to const QString & do a shallow copy?
<manchicken> I can't think of very many situations where that WON'T cause a problem....
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> I'm done with my kde-systemsettings changes.
<manchicken> Now to fire off some diffs and clean up my comment messes.
<manchicken> But first, time to install this clapper my wife got me ^_^
<nixternal> hahahahah
<nixternal> clap on
<nixternal> clap off
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> dpkg is keeping track of my diffs for me.
<Lure> sebas: there are only three policies in powermanager: dynamic, powersave and performance - did you plan to support only these three or were other's left out by accident?
<Lure> sebas: personally I think the above three should be enough, but what if user sets userspace or conservative outside of pvermanager
<sebas> Lure: That's what we thought would be needed back in Paris.
<sebas> I'm for good defaults, though.
<sebas> Maybe performance when onBatter(), dynamic when not (and maybe powersave when batteryTime < 30')
<sebas> So we we really need GUI options?
<Lure> sebas: agreed, but what to do if something else is set outside (not very likely, but still) - just display, but do not allow setting in our UI
<sebas> Lure: I don't think we should handle that case.
<Lure> sebas: for me dynamic (ondemand) always is the right thing. But some users want powersave on battery (to get more juice out)
* sebas uses the ondemand governor all the time, that one works just fine.
<Lure> and some may want performance on power
<sebas> Not sure if on all hardware, though.
<Lure> sebas: on most of latest hw
<sebas> Yeah, but not on all, that's probably why we want it handled in HAL
<Lure> sebas: it is already handled in HAL - I just changed the code to use dbus/hal to manage it
<Lure> sebas: I plan to commit now the version with only displaying current mode in tooltip
<Lure> sebas: I plan to add UI config in next round
<manchicken> Okay, so do you all want me to just email a diff to the list?
<Lure> sebas: commited cpu freq changes (if you want to try new tooltip)
<manchicken> Hey folks, I've got those tabs implemented in kde-systemsettings.
<manchicken> how do I submit my diffs?
<manchicken> Just shoot 'em over the list?
<Lure> manchicken: have screenshots?
<manchicken> Ah, sure.
<manchicken> Let me update the one I had.
<Jucato> screenies! :)
<manchicken> http://www.notsosoft.net/snapshots/snapshot2.png
<sebas> Lure: Rocking.
<sebas> Only, I now lose the cpufreq displaying on Edgy because my HAL doesn't support it.
<Jucato> manchicken: kool :)
<manchicken> I'm diggin' it.
<Lure> manchicken: nice
<sebas> So can I get a case where no HAL support but plain cpufreq support is there? (Helps a bit with HAL problems, too)
<Jucato> manchicken: the "<number> hits in <section>" also working?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Let me shotty that.
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Lure> sebas: it could be with older hal, but otherwise is 1:1
<sebas> Lure: right, Edgy has the older HAL
<sebas> I can fix that, if you want me to.
<manchicken> http://www.notsosoft.net/snapshots/snapshot3.png
<Lure> sebas: you are on edgy - poor you ;-)
<sebas> Should be pretty trivial, and I'm curous about your UI changes anyway :-)
<manchicken> There's search with number results shown.
<sebas> Lure: I'm a chicken :>
<Jucato> manchicken: definitely kool :)
<sebas> Want things to just work and stuff not to break, you know.
* Lure also has dual boot on laptop just in case ;-)
<manchicken> Stupid QString was doing something I didn't expect earlier.
<Jucato> manchicken: now all that's left is for el to rearrange/return some of the modules :)
<Lure> sebas: I plan to test it on desktop (just in case) and edgy
<manchicken> spent about 2 hours chasing my tail because stupid const QString& assignment only does a shallow copy.
<manchicken> Jucato: That should be insanely simple to do the way she wrote it.
<Lure> sebas: question is what to support on edgy: just read-only stuff?
<manchicken> (I think I recall you all saying el was a she)
<Jucato> manchicken: yeah. Ellen Reitmeyr (OpenUsability)
<sebas> Lure: Yes, r/w is hard to do because of privilege separation
<mhb> manchicken: can you get those general/advanced icons in the tabs or is that impossible?
<manchicken> w00t.  memory++
<sebas> el is a she, indeed.
<manchicken> Well, that could be tricky.
<Jucato> manchicken: and yes, it was quite easy. I did it myself, just editing the .rc file...
<Lure> sebas: ok, I will polish edgy first, then do the UI
<manchicken> You see, I actually had to do something I considered less than perfect just to derive the tab names.
<sebas> Ok.
<Lure> sebas: and then we should send it to el / seele for usability review
<sebas> Lure: I'll be away for a week starting on Monday, btw
<manchicken> Those tabs used to be from the ui.rc file.
<Lure> sebas: ok, will send by mail anyway
<sebas> Lure: Yes
<manchicken> Now they're coming straight from the systemsettings.desktop file.
<manchicken> I'm just parsing the menu path.
<sebas> That's fine, it's more just so you know.
<sebas> And I'm getting commit mails for all the guidance stuff, so I can review things.
<Lure> sebas: I still do not know what to do with keyboard shortcuts and usability
<manchicken> (if you call simple string extraction parsing)
* sebas too, I hate it ;-)
<sebas> Lure: I can't see that an icon is missing in svn, btw.
<sebas> I'm now trying with all icons reinstalled (by hand, all icons from svn), but I suspect a packaging issue.
<sebas> All icons referenced in the source are in svn, anyway.
<Lure> sebas: me neither, but Tonio have sent me his package which is supposed to fix the problem - I need to diff to see what may be the problem
<Lure> sebas: I think it may be packaging issue
<manchicken> So anybody know how to submit a patch?
<sebas> manchicken: Depends, a patch for what?
<manchicken> kde-systemsettings
<Lure> manchicken: just send it to one (or all) of core-dev's and ask them to review & upload
<Lure> manchicken: Riddell, Tonio_ and imbrandon are good candidates
<Lure> manchicken: when it is proven in feisty, one of kde developers can upload it to kde svn for next release
<manchicken> What mailing list would that be/
<manchicken> ?
<Lure> jr@, tonio@, imbrandon@, ubuntu.com
<sebas> Sime is for 6 weeks to Australia, likely without development system
<sebas> CC: kubuntu-devel is a good idea.
<manchicken> Argh, now you tell me.
<sebas> Sure, always too late at your service ;-)
<Jucato> heh :)
<manchicken> Ack, I guess kmail DID redirect when I told it to.
<manchicken> Sorry for doubling up on that submission folks.
<sebas> No problem :)
<manchicken> I just hope folks find my patch useful.
<Riddell> manchicken: got any screenshots of your changes?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-17
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> http://www.notsosoft.net/snapshots/snapshot3.png
<manchicken> http://www.notsosoft.net/snapshots/snapshot2.png
<Riddell> where? where?
<Riddell> mmm
<manchicken> You like?
<Riddell> what happens when you click on a module though?
<manchicken> The widget stack raises a new module view widget.
<manchicken> Above all tabs.
<manchicken> So you don't see the tabs.
<manchicken> I kinda like it that way.
<Riddell> yeah, that seems like a good idea
<Riddell> any comment from seele yet?
<manchicken> I figure when you're in the module, you should stay there until you want to go back.
<sebas> Riddell: Can  you send me your mobile phone number?
<Riddell> sebas: jriddell.org/contact.html
<sebas> I'm in Edinburgh next week, we could go out for a drink / some food
<sebas> Excellent
<Riddell> sebas: I'm /probably/ out of town next week
<sebas> I'll just try
<Riddell> sebas: when are you there?
<sebas> Mon afternoon - Sat morning
<manchicken> Riddell: Did you get my email with the diffs?
<sebas> What's the phone number + country code (doublecheck)?
<Riddell> I don't actually plan to be in edinburgh at all next week, but my aunt is about to die so I may be going back there at an unpredictable time
<Riddell> +44  take of an 0 at the start
<sebas> Thanks.
<sebas> Ouch, have strength then
<Riddell> mobile numbers in .uk start with 07, landlines with 01 or 02
<Riddell> manchicken: I did thanks, but I'm away from home and not likely to be compiling stuff for the next week, but it looks good so I'm happy for anyone else to upload assuming seele agrees it's sane
<Riddell> tonio probably a good guy to poke for uploading
<manchicken> That's cool.
<manchicken> I'll leave the newlywed alone for a while ^_^
<Riddell> he's not wed yet!
<manchicken> I remember what it was like when I was there ^_^
<manchicken> Oh?
<manchicken> I suppose I heard wrong.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> Then I'll give him something else to think about than a wedding.
<Riddell> not until 2008 infact
<manchicken> Fun.
<manchicken> Riddell: What else needs hacking/
<jdong> imbrandon: ping
<manchicken> I think you're dropping packets..
<manchicken> jdong: What you up to?
<jdong> I am?
<jdong> lol
<jdong> :D
<jdong> ipod fun
<jdong> decided to get a 30G video ipod today
<manchicken> Yeah?
<jdong> yeah,
<jdong> so far I like it
<jdong> it doesn't seem evil at all ;-)
<manchicken> Those are great for throwing rockbox on.
<manchicken> The ipod itself can be okay.
<manchicken> It's itunes that is evil ^_^
<jdong> manchicken: call me when it plays realtime H264/AAC's
<jdong> well, I haven't seen itunes yet
<jdong> what's that? ;-)
<manchicken> Why would you want to play AAC?
<jdong> manchicken: videos
<manchicken> AAC is a DRMed format.
<jdong> manchicken: no it's not
<jdong> DRM'ed m4a's are a drm'ed format
<jdong> aac is an mpeg-4 audio standard
<jdong> was just wondering if amarok supports / will support transferring videos to ipods
<jdong> I tried doing one and it put the video in the audio folders
<jdong> and needless to say that didn't work all that well
<manchicken> ogg is nice.
<jdong> on the bright side I did see what a rebooting ipod looks like
<jdong> I like ogg too
<manchicken> The OEM ipod firmware works.
<jdong> it just doesn't let me encode 64kbit sound tracks to my movies and still hear them
<manchicken> It's just the stupid DRM crap
<jdong> well, I'm not putting any drm songs
<jdong> or buying drm'ed content
<jdong> I'll probably try rockbox for fun within the next few days
<jdong> but for now I'll use the ipod the way it is
* manchicken did the Chicago DRM demonstration on Oct. 5th.
<manchicken> Just make sure you dd your firmware.
<jdong> aye
<manchicken> I have no problem with devices that support it.  It's the people who sell the content who're to blame, not the ones selling the devices.
<jdong> I see
<jdong> all I know is...
<jdong> I've looked around and tried a lot of video players
<manchicken> I'm sure Creative would love to avoid spending money on research and licensing fees, but with geniuses like the CEO of Universal Records forcing DRM down our throats they have little choice.
<jdong> and the ipod still comes back as my favorite
<manchicken> I'm looking to nab one of those Neuros music players.
<manchicken> 80GB, internal FM broadcaster.
<jdong> the main reason though...
<jdong> I've got a local warehouse store here
<manchicken> I have no interest in videos.
<jdong> that has an infinite return policy
<jdong> and they only carry ipods
<jdong> so I'd rather buy from them
<jdong> over the years I've really developed a loyalty to the store
<manchicken> As I said, I kinda like ipods.
<manchicken> My wife has one.
* nixternal stomps on DRM
<manchicken> It's nice.
<jdong> I returned a flat panel the other day that broke after 4 years of duty
<jdong> got my $400 back
<nixternal> i run Rockbox on my iPoop
<jdong> and I lost the receipt too
<jdong> I'm mainly getting it for the video support...
<jdong> that's my primary motivation
<jdong> so unfortunately ipodlinux/rockbox don't suit me well for that :(
<manchicken> I run OEM firmware.
<manchicken> I believe the Neuros one may have free software firmware
<manchicken> I'm gonna be awful bored this week without something to hack.
<nixternal> iPodLinux has a long way to go yet
<nixternal> Rockbox + Amarok need to socialize and pick up the speed as well
<manchicken> I don't think that we need to put a linux kernel on everything.
<manchicken> Linux is **NOT** the best kernel for all computing needs.
<manchicken> Mobile music players particularly.
<manchicken> I have no pride in the linux kernel.
<manchicken> It's about Freedom in software, not any specific kernel.
<manchicken> which reminds me...
<nixternal> amen
<manchicken> I'm wanting to check out GNU with a Darwin kernel.
<Hobbsee> hey manchicken
<manchicken> Wuddup man?
<nixternal> lol
* nixternal leaves that one alone
<manchicken> (or woman?)
<manchicken> (has no idea)
* Hobbsee seele and el are female, the rest are male, manchicken 
<manchicken> Ah.
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> I'll do my best to remember ^_^
<Hobbsee> hehe
<manchicken> 9 times out of 10 I'm right on the money.
<manchicken> We need more she-hackers out there ^_^
<nixternal> manchicken: she will make you remember with the "long pointy stick of doom"
<nixternal> manchicken: CoDLUG now has a she-hacker :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: true that.  and i need to learn how to program :P
<manchicken> did you see my patch?
* Hobbsee considers, again, taking the c++ unit in uni next year, so her timetable doesnt suck
<manchicken> C++ classes are overrated.
<nixternal> im taking it next semester Hobbsee
<manchicken> I took one.
<manchicken> I didn't really care for it.
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> i need as much programming course as the government will pay for
<manchicken> Though I'm generally biased against programming courses though, so take my opinion for what it's worth ;)
<Hobbsee> my timetable sucks if i'm going to do the classes for my degree (grumble)
<manchicken> Why don't you just start programming?
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> You think I've got oodles of C++ experience?
<Hobbsee> i do, a bit
<Hobbsee> main problem is a lack of time
<manchicken> Good ^_^
<manchicken> I know that feeling.
* Hobbsee learnt a whole lot about packaging last break
* Hobbsee hasnt had much of a break yet with funerals and all that
<ryanakca> nixternal: you know about packaging kde4 apps?
<nixternal> can't say that i do just yet
<nixternal> i was planning on starting with some kde4 stuff within the next week or so as well
<ryanakca> Riddell: You around? I'm wondering about qmake.mk & qmake-qt4...
<nixternal> well, ls -l qmake.mk to see if it is pointing to a v3 or v4 maker..i use qmake-qt4
<manchicken> I thought they were using cmake for everything now.
<ryanakca> nixternal: qmake.mk uses qmake... (qmake-qt3)
<nixternal> i wonder if you install qt4, is it a simple update-alternative
<ryanakca> no clue
<manchicken> nixternal: You got any PPC branded discs?
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> And/or more edubuntu?
<nixternal> i might have a couple of the PPC discs, and yes I have more Edubuntu as well
<nixternal> do you need more?
<manchicken> If you have more x86-32 edubuntu, I could use them.
<manchicken> I'm in talks to supply the God Father program with edubuntu.
<manchicken> They want me to talk to their volunteers in January about how Free software can help children and low-income families.
<manchicken> If you can, I'd like to see if you want to tag along.
<manchicken> Details are TBD.
<manchicken> Since you're the one with the hookup.
<ryanakca> apokryphos: mind if I reject our bug 67017 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67017 in kdeutils "KWallets disappear after 061017's upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67017
<ryanakca> well, set it to fix released?
<nixternal> manchicken: sorry, i was watching little people, big world :)  sure i am sure i could help out with that project, just let me know
<manchicken> Groovy.
<manchicken> It's a faith-based youth program here on the south side.  I wanted to volunteer, but they only have stuff going on while I'm at work, so this is how I'm helping.
<nixternal> nice
* nixternal needs more food
* manchicken needs to stop idling #kubuntu
<manchicken> This guy is trying to update openoffice, and I told him to try updating with apt-get and he keeps doing stuff in adept
<manchicken> I'm not even convinced that oo.org 2.0.4 was backported to dapper.
<nixternal> no it wasn't
<nixternal> not yet at least
<nixternal> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/allpackages.en.txt.gz
<bddebian> OK, I give up on kssh
<manchicken> What benefit does kssh give you that just using konsole with openssh doesn't give you?
<bddebian> I could personally care less about kssh :-)
<bddebian> I was trying to help ryanakca
<manchicken> Oh, you were doing the merge?
<bddebian> Is it on the merge list?
<nixternal> bddebian is my package uploading freak..he went on a rampage the other day with my bogus packages :)
<ryanakca> manchicken: it's like putty, it stores sessions, etc
<manchicken> I thought I saw it on the merge list.
<bddebian> Well the upstream build system is jacked I think
<bddebian> I don't even see a version of it in the archives currently?
<manchicken> ryanakca: I guess I've always just been more of a raw terminal guy.
<manchicken> On windows I won't use putty, I just use xterm with cygwin
<ryanakca> manchicken: http://kssh.sourceforge.net/
<ryanakca> manchicken: same, but people have been asking for it
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> That's where I saw it.
<manchicken> The requests list.
<bddebian> What's weird is I get the same error if I build it outside of the source tree.  Then I do a ./configure in the source tree and a make distclean and then a build outside the source tree it works
<ryanakca> now, for the brave among you, http://dpaste.com/3844/ (qmake-qt4 & cdbs)
<ryanakca> I get those errors
<ryanakca> bddebian: yeah... I think the people who need kssh are terminal savyy enough to open up console or switch to vt1 and use plain old command line ssh
<ryanakca> s/console/konsole
<bddebian> Well it SHOULD work :-(
<ryanakca> hmm... it's demented...
<ryanakca> who's ubuntu's "best" packager? we should dump it on their laps
<bddebian> Sure as hell ain't me obviously :-)
<ryanakca> anywais, really going to bed :)
<ryanakca> nor me :)
<manchicken> LMAO.
<bddebian> Gnight
<manchicken> This guy thought he'd installed some edgy packages on his dapper build, and I was trying to help him out, and he just says "manchicken ty for help  i will reinstall whole system"
<bddebian> Eeks
<freeflying_> hi all
<manchicken> howdy.
<bddebian> Heya freeflying_
<manchicken> So, what else needs hacking?
<bddebian> manchicken: kssh ;-P
<manchicken> I thought that just needed packaging...
<imbrandon> jdong: pong
<imbrandon> moins all
<freeflying_> imbrandon: hi
<manchicken> imbrandon: did you see my patch?
<imbrandon> manchicken: ? where
<imbrandon> heya freeflying_
<manchicken> I sent one to you and I think I may have sent 2 to the kubuntu-devel list.
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> manchicken: imbrandon@kubuntu.org or imbrandon@ubuntu.com ?
<imbrandon> cool
<imbrandon> i'll check here in just a sec
* imbrandon is just waking up and such
<manchicken> ubuntu I believe.
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> yea i get both , no big deal, the main thing was the imbrandon@
<imbrandon> :)
<bddebian> manchicken: Sure, it "just needs packaging" :-)
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<manchicken> bddebian: I'm not a packaging kinda guy... I'm nothing but a humble hacker.
<bddebian> Well I'm neither, so touche :)
<imbrandon> bddebian: shush
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> manchicken: well hackin and packin are very similar at times, alot you need the skills of the other to get the job done :)
<imbrandon> s/alot/alot\ of\ times/
<manchicken> imbrandon: Did you see my screenshots?
<jdong> imbrandon: ok, since I'm awake, I'll ask anyway
<jdong> imbrandon: quick question... what in KDE-land can transfer videos onto an ipod?
<imbrandon> jdong: no ida i only have a music ipod ( nano ) so i never tried, but i'll lookinto if libgpod does it
<imbrandon> tonight
<imbrandon> manchicken: i havent checked my mail yet, i'll check it here in a few minutes when i wakeup a bit
<jdong> imbrandon: thanks very much, nighty night :)
<manchicken> imbrandon: Consciousness is for the weak. ;)
<imbrandon> :)
<bddebian> heh
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> whats your real name ( or email ) so i search my email
<imbrandon> i have TONS of messages :)
<manchicken> Michael D. Stemle, Jr.
<imbrandon> ahh right the systemsetting email
<manchicken> From manchicken at notsosoft dot net
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> That's the feller.
<imbrandon> kk yea i glanced over that, looks ok to me, i'll have a closer look here in about ~1 hour when i get into the office
<imbrandon> and have had some coffee
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> has it been sent upstream also ?
<imbrandon> or just to us?
<imbrandon> or ...
<manchicken> I wasn't aware that kde-systemsettings was externally maintained.
<manchicken> If you tell me who to send patches to, I'll send patches.
<manchicken> It's not a terribly neat change, but it does make the UI more intuitive.
<imbrandon> yea its an actual kde project afaik :) sebas and el are the "fathers" of it , i'll look into it a bit more for you exactly
<imbrandon> will you be on for another hour or two ?
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I'll be on for another hour.
<manchicken> i've gotta teach a youth group tomorrow.
<manchicken> heh
<imbrandon> kk i'm headed tot he office now, if i dont catch you when i get in there i'll email you a little more details, its not that we cant include it without being upstream also but the changes may benifet all :)
<imbrandon> so we'll try to do both if thats cool with you
<manchicken> Totally.
<imbrandon> ok i'm off for ~45 minutes to an hour, brb
<nixternal> laptop went into hybernate due to battery dropping to 5%, i brought it out, and sound doesn't work...file a bug against???
<manchicken> Ouch.
<manchicken> Anything in dmesg?
<nixternal> nothing out of the ordinaary
<nixternal> nothing like a friendly reboot to fix the problem
<manchicken> I hate rebooting to solve those problems.
<manchicken> Did you try the rmmod && modprobe method?
<nixternal> of course not
<nixternal> i needed to reboot it anyways
<manchicken> I finally rebooted for those kernel updates about 2 hours ago.
<manchicken> night all
<nixternal> g'nite mikeypoo
<imbrandon> re
<nixternal> ro
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i've thrown a versoin of the new libmtp onto revu for you to upload, if you want
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: else i can find a sponsor for it (and then rebuild amarok, presumably(
<imbrandon> kk i'll grab it in a minute
<imbrandon> new from upstream or debian ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: upstream
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> then i need to upload to debian too tonight
<Hobbsee> libmtp appears not to exist in debian
<imbrandon> yea i have the itp for it
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> cool
<imbrandon> its in new , or should be shortly
<Hobbsee> cool
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: i dont see it on revu
<imbrandon> wanna just mail me a debdiff ( or post it somewhere ? )
<imbrandon> nvm its on revu now
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: uploaded , thanks!
<imbrandon> once its in the archive i'll rebuild amarok against it
<apokryphos> ryanakca: sure
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: cool
<MidMark> hi, someone have ever tried to install libqt3-mt-dev? It fails!
<MidMark> Bug #66905
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66905 in qt-x11-free "libqt3-mt-dev doesn't install due to libglu1-mesa-dev dependencies problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66905
<gnomefreak> MidMark: using beryl/compiz?
<gnomefreak> MidMark: it installs fine here
<MidMark> I have installed in the past
<MidMark> so the solution is uninstall libgl1-mesa and installs again?
<gnomefreak> i9 didnt have to uninstall it
<Hobbsee> MidMark: probably.
<Hobbsee> well, you have to fix the deps, anyway
<MidMark> yes I cannot, he wants to uninstall ALL :(
<gnomefreak> MidMark: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Hobbsee> you need to manually install libglu1-mesa (version 6.5.1-20060817) and then stay away from beryl.
<Hobbsee> and other crack
<Hobbsee> ie, download it, or grab it from your apt-cache, then dpkg -i it
<MidMark> I have never touched beryl, only compiz
<gnomefreak> compiz was the one with the libglu1-mesa version issues
<gnomefreak> i have feisty compiz & edgy beryl installed and i have no depends issues so far (im just lucky though)
<Hobbsee> stay away from compiz too then, unless it's hte version in the ubuntu repos
<MidMark> why there is no libglu1-mesa in packages.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: hopefully not the edgy beryl on feisty?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: the version in feisty is all good
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: yep
<gnomefreak> not for long i wont
<gnomefreak> but for next few days i will
<Hobbsee> MidMark: because your'e looking at sources?
<MidMark> ok found....
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ madison libglu1-mesa
<Hobbsee> libglu1-mesa | 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au feisty/main Packages
<Hobbsee> libglu1-mesa | 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<Hobbsee>       mesa | 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Sources
<MidMark> no, try to search libglu1-mesa in the search, for package, nothing
<MidMark> I've Edgy :)
<MidMark> anyway I found it searching only mesa
<gnomefreak> MidMark: you are on edgy?
* Hobbsee updates her edgy pbuilder
<MidMark> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> MidMark: than why did you file a bug agaisnt feisty
<MidMark> I didn't filed the bug if you see, I'm Cimmo
<gnomefreak> oh
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it doesnt say feisty
<Hobbsee> that being said, i'm rejecting it
<MidMark> the bug was only in french, with a stupid subject
<gnomefreak> MidMark: the reason for your issue is you once had old compiz installed and thats why you have the depends issue
<MidMark> gnomefreak: understood, sorry for that
<gnomefreak> ty Hobbsee i was gonna do that if you didnt ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: :)
<MidMark> now it works, thanx :)
* Hobbsee mutters about unofficial repos
* Hobbsee wants a big screen of doom about them
<MidMark> Hobbsee: as you can see I've helped to close a 2 months bug older... and continue...
<Hobbsee> MidMark: yay, thankyou :)
<MidMark> Hobbsee: also there is a debdiff proposal now for wxwidgets edgy version
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: now compiz in feisty repos is packaged by seb :) and its fairly nice with easy setup :)
<Hobbsee> for a SRU?  you've followed !sru, presumably?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes, then they cant break in such a way that we cant fix it :)
<gnomefreak> yep :)
* gnomefreak likes it but i wish themes were out for it instead of just kwin/metacity themes
<MidMark> Hobbsee: see the bug, I'm not the debdiff builder
<Hobbsee> nixternal: FYI, you dont have to change the changelog for what release it builds on - just tell it which pbuilder to use, or build it on your own system, and it will take that arch and release
<MidMark> anyway I don't want to flame, but synaptic is faster and better than adept... I have tried and love it since it hasn't all the bug of adept...
<Hobbsee> MidMark: it requires installing a whole lot of gtk libs by default to run, though
<gnomefreak> MidMark: apt is much more versital/faster/easier than synaptic/adept
<gnomefreak> :) brb smoke
<MidMark> Hobbsee: yes but when you run it loads everythings in 1/5 of times, it supports user requests (like sun-java5), it adds cdrom to sources and it shows to you WHY a package won't install, by the way, with adept I wasn't able to discover that I cannot install libqt3-mt-dev due to libglu1-mesa
<Hobbsee> MidMark: i know.  actually, you may have, by hitting "show details"
<MidMark> Hobbsee: it isn't enough... if you have >20 dependencies? You try all?
<Hobbsee> i dont use adept
<Hobbsee> well, not much
<MidMark> mmm I have another dep problem: anyone can install libartsc0-dev?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: yep
<MidMark> damn!
<MidMark> I have dapper package?1?!?
* Hobbsee has no idea....
* gnomefreak would like to see synaptic/adept do things like list known bugs on packages you will install, act like windows update notifier and fix depends like apt can :)
<gnomefreak> among other things
* MidMark fixed it...
<Hobbsee> yay :)
* gnomefreak can also run updates while installing packages :)
<MidMark> I had arts 1.5.5 from dapper... probably another unofficial repo
<Hobbsee> quite likely
<gnomefreak> !info arts dapper
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<gnomefreak> !info arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Hobbsee> must have been a crackport
<Hobbsee> ooh, a definite crackport then.  the majority of arts crashed constantly with any kde release
<gnomefreak> thats what im thinking unless its for kde 3.5.5
<Hobbsee> did we do kde 3.5.5 for dapper?
<gnomefreak> nope
<Hobbsee> MidMark: run apt-cache policy libartsc0-dev
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: that doesnt mean someone did ;)
<MidMark> just resolved by myself, ubuntu.package.com is my bible
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: most people arent insane enough to compile kde
<gnomefreak> lol only you huh ;)
<gnomefreak> MidMark: whole lot faster with wget :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i didnt do any of them :P
<gnomefreak> smart woman :)
<gnomefreak> almost built it for konsole :(
<MidMark> gnomefreak: I prefer staying without console, I can use it and I'm faster, but I have friends that are not skilled and smart, I've to keep in my mind, and follow their procedures (visual not consoles)
<MidMark> all linux have to follow that procedure for me
<MidMark> all linux devels I mean
<MidMark> linux (kubuntu) will never have success if console is still needed
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: mind you, looks like we're doing daily builds for kde4 soon
<Hobbsee> MidMark: perhaps.  yet you'll never entirely eliminate it
<gnomefreak> MidMark: console is never NEEDED in ubuntu but helpful
<Hobbsee> MidMark: define sucess, anyway
<Hobbsee> and a text editor is *not* the console
<apokryphos> I think it's still used quite a bit for a few actions
<MidMark> gnomefreak: are you sure?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: is it gonna be meta package or single items
<MidMark> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperWhatStillNeedsAConsole
<gnomefreak> MidMark: yes very
<MidMark> made by myself and totally applicable to Edgy
<MidMark> gnomefreak: it can easy to understand that you didn't try to do all without console, I did... and this is the result
<gnomefreak> none of them are true
<MidMark> gnomefreak: what?
<gnomefreak> you can add cdrom repo with synaptic/maybe adept
<MidMark> gnomefreak: it say ADEPT, and no, with it you can't
<gnomefreak> to install packages or configure packages adept can do
<MidMark> gnomefreak: before judge, TRY!
<gnomefreak> MidMark: why cant you?
<MidMark> gnomefreak: TRY!
<apokryphos> the sources.list one isn't true
<gnomefreak> MidMark: i also didnt say it for kde i said ubuntu
<apokryphos> there's always the right-click edit with root option I believe
<gnomefreak> wget ther eis a gui app for iot
<MidMark> gnomefreak: for ubuntu there is another page
<MidMark> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDapperWhatStillNeedsAConsole
<gnomefreak> Removing a symbolic link that points to a file/directory on another file system   (right click the symlink and delete
<gnomefreak> symlink making is only thing im not sure how to do in GUI
<MidMark> apokryphos: where is edit as root? I can see only in krusader :/
<gnomefreak> to open read only use nautilus without gksudo
<gnomefreak> MidMark: also remember alot of things have changed since dapper
<MidMark> gnomefreak: I don't know the ubuntu ones, I use kubuntu and I reported the kubuntu one, someone else copied for ubuntu
<MidMark> for kubuntu I'm sure they are all TRUE
<gnomefreak> the 2nd point is very false
<MidMark> gnomefreak: which one?
<gnomefreak> unlock adlept you can log out
<gnomefreak> to install some packages that ask for a user interaction (ex. Java) you need a  sudo apt-get install <package>
<gnomefreak> you can install java flash or anything else in adept
<MidMark> gnomefreak: java not!
<gnomefreak> MidMark: why not?
<MidMark> gnomefreak: TRY TRY TRY
<MidMark> you will see
<apokryphos> ok, calm down
<MidMark> gnomefreak: I'm calm, I don' t like people that hasn't tried and say that they are false!
<gnomefreak> btw im not on dapper and im fairly sure i can
* Hobbsee notes that adept sucks
<MidMark> gnomefreak: I'm in Edgy you cannot
* apokryphos concurs
<Hobbsee> MidMark: when will you write a qt frontend to synaptic?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: because that's the only way that adept will stop being distributed
<apokryphos> when wil apt be scrapped? :P
<MidMark> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> MidMark: did you ever try ksynaptic?  it truly truly sucks.
<apokryphos> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: yeah, bring in smart and no source packages.
<apokryphos> I thought that was added in 0.5
<MidMark> gnomefreak: the point isn't if you like or not, but if they are true or not, and they are all true! they all require manual console adjusts!
<apokryphos> but anyway, it wouldn't be at all hard to implement
<apokryphos> I'm not saying smart is the solution, anyway. I think it'd be a very bad idea for Ubuntu to go with it, really. It'd require an insane amount of work.
<Hobbsee> MidMark: get writing then
<gnomefreak> it just installed fine for me
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: no idea.  what is the solution?
<apokryphos> who knows
<MidMark> gnomefreak: what?
<gnomefreak> MidMark: sun-java5-plugin installed fine in adept
<MidMark> gnomefreak: of course :)
<gnomefreak> even shows installed
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: the licencing thingo.  it doesnt, known issue
<apokryphos> doesn't stop apt sucking :P
<gnomefreak> MidMark: you said it didnt
<MidMark> gnomefreak: you have to install sun-java5-jre and bin not plugin
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: the trouble is, they all seem to suck, or otherwise not work for how we want to implement it
<MidMark> the one that ask you the license
<apokryphos> well, nothing new. Most package management suck. Sigh.
<gnomefreak> MidMark: plugin installs those both among other packages
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: however, apt appears to do better than rpm
<apokryphos> apt and rpm are not mutually exclusive
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: yes, with the alien
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i think smart also will do it but havent tried
<apokryphos> no, as in, I think you mean rpm vs. debs/dpkg
<MidMark> gnomefreak: apart plugins, have you tried to install WITH adept jre and bin?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: i meant between using all of one, or all of the other, apt wins
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: point.  i did, sorry
<Hobbsee> okay, what i actually meant was yast and apt
<gnomefreak> MidMark: again works fine i have tried it before i used to be a kde only user
<apokryphos> I haven't really seen anything to suggest that debs have much over rpms, actually
<Hobbsee> blergh, someone's messing with my head again.
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: apologies, i meant yast and apt
<apokryphos> and I do know that rpm is biarch-compatible, while dpkg isn't
<MidMark> gnomefreak: impossible, if you try with Edgy you cannot, tried 3 days ago with a fresh edgy install
<MidMark> I'm 107% sure
<apokryphos> "yast" is ambigious. There are a couple of backends that can run with yast
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: whatever is the default in suse?
<MidMark> the problem is the license asking for ok issue
<apokryphos> zmd sucks, opensuse software management is good, but lacks quite a few things
<apokryphos> yast is certainly the prettiest/most-user-friendly package management front-end I've seen, while still having all the power
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> as long as it doesnt freeze
<gnomefreak> well sometime in the next week i will try on it a clean install of kubuntu but i dont see me having an issue and if adept doesnt pop up the lic. than adept needs to be fixed thats not kubuntu issue thats upstream kde
<apokryphos> there's a new tool "zypper" out now which is very good but nto totally mature
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: slowest too
<apokryphos> part of the opensuse software management stack
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: only with zmd :P
<gnomefreak> :)
<MidMark> gnomefreak: yes it's adept upstream problem, it is reported too in kde BR for months...
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: mornfall knew about it, has no idea how to fix it
<MidMark> none cares about it
<Hobbsee> s/knew/knows/
<apokryphos> is mornfall maintaining adept much these days?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: ish.  a little.  maybe more so than before
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: than i think adept needs a big overhaul of their devel
<Hobbsee> he's pushing to extend it to RPM's
<apokryphos> still employed by redhat?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes, apparently the code is crap
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: shouldnt be that hard to add a popup
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: no?  no idea
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: -ENOPEOPLE
<MidMark> Hobbsee: can open a console and dbus all the contents to it
<Hobbsee> MidMark: sorry?
<MidMark> I was just try to imagine the solution
<gnomefreak> than maybe its a good idea to replace adept with that other package kpkgmanager
<apokryphos> hm, maybe he wasn't actually
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: now that really sucks.  you cant do that
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: which sucks
<Hobbsee> there are a couple of really nice smart-based ones around, or rpm based ones.  if you could teach them how to handle debs and all that, you'd be fine
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: 2 sucky apps for apt frontends is a big regression
<Hobbsee> or write a qt frontend to synatpic
<apokryphos> the smart one is a lot like synaptic
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: smartpm handles rpms and debs very well
<apokryphos> mainly because the developer made (with others) synaptic too :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee wonders if that's in qt, and how well it works
<Hobbsee> (within kubuntu)
<MidMark> synaptic uses a console-emulator or something similar
<apokryphos> it's gtk
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: its gtk but its also CLI based if you like
<apokryphos> works ok, but just nto as nice as yast's frontend
<apokryphos> it has a root-jail session too, like y2pmsh
<gnomefreak> yasts been around for many years
* Hobbsee doesnt know y2pmsh
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it'd need to be qt for inclusion in kubuntu (as a replacement)
<apokryphos> it just means you can do many operations at once, by going into a jail session, and then commiting
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: it would need so much more than that to be replacement in ubuntu :P
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: hehe, probably
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i know but how hard can it be to make qt version for someone that knows qt
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: -ENOPEOPLE
<apokryphos> it's one of the specs listed on the wiki page
<apokryphos> but all the hype about smart has died down in ubuntu, generally. Maybe a good thing.
<Hobbsee> heh
<apokryphos> it was mentioned that ubuntu's not going to be working on biarch-compatibility, on the ML
<gnomefreak> it has a few annoying bugs that are fixed in 0.5.0 but it was denied for feisty so far waiting for debian to get it out of new
<MidMark> gnomefreak: anyway installs kubuntu edgy and try all the thing I've listed... if there are some wrongs then correct them :)
<apokryphos> a real shame, but maybe practical
* gnomefreak would rather not have support for other package managers packages
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i was thinking as a replacement ;P
<gnomefreak> replacement of .deb?
<Hobbsee> of adept
<gnomefreak> oh hell anything but adept
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> except ksynaptic
<gnomefreak> its not as up-to-date as anything else
<mhb> hmm ... I'm not sure if there's a better package manager
<gnomefreak> havent tried that
<mhb> I mean for Kubuntu at this time
<Hobbsee> mhb: yes, that's what i thought :(
<apokryphos> there isn't
<apokryphos> and it's a shame since money and a lot of time was spent on adept
<MidMark> adept isn't so bad, it only needs 5-6 important fixes before adding new features
<apokryphos> I don't really like the design
<gnomefreak> adept is far behind the times
<gnomefreak> i dont like the 65 different adepts instead of rolling them all in one
<MidMark> yes trye
<gnomefreak> its really like 5-6 but you get the point
* Hobbsee notes that this is a lot of "i dont like" but not one "i'll fix this bit that i dont like"
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: if i could i would be first one to do it
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> learn it :P
<MidMark> Hobbsee: my 5-6 fixes are the 5-6 that needs console listed before....
<Hobbsee> get writing :P
<gnomefreak> but its also all upstream problems
<MidMark> gnomefreak: oh yes all upstream, but this doesn't help
<gnomefreak> i know
<gnomefreak> but also upstream doesnt want to change it from what i hear
<gnomefreak> last i heard they thinks its fine
<MidMark> fine??
<MidMark> it's 1000miles far than fine
* Hobbsee doesnt believe that mornfall doesnt want to change adept to work better
<gnomefreak> thats why i use smart/apt/or synaptic for all my package needs
<MidMark> anyway gotta go, thanx for the nice discussion, have a good sunday to all
* Hobbsee notes that he's a student, etc, so has other priorities
<gnomefreak> you too MidMark
<gnomefreak> he cant be only upstream person though
<gnomefreak> im sure theres ~20
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: he is
<gnomefreak> he is only upstream?
<Hobbsee> there might be one other that does things occasionally
<Hobbsee> yep
<gnomefreak> omfg
<gnomefreak> no wonder
<gnomefreak> that explains alot
<Hobbsee> hence, adept sucks in some areas, but you cant blame the one, non-paid coder (non-paid to my knowledge)
<gnomefreak> true non-paid isnt gonna put coding first in life
<gnomefreak> brb smoke while email downloads
<Hobbsee> that's also part of the reason why kubuntu lacks so much - one paid dev
<Hobbsee> okay
<mhb> who's a student?
<mhb> oh, sorry :o)
<mhb> forgot to scroll down
* gnomefreak thought there were 2 paid developers for kubuntu
<mhb> isn't mornfall working for Red Hat?
<gnomefreak> not sure only talked to him once or twice
<mhb> gnomefreak: as far as I know Jonathan is the only full time Kubuntu dev ... Kenneth gets paid (something) as well, but he makes the artwork
<gnomefreak> mhb: i thought during that strike thing jonathan and maybe \sh (not sure on second person) were paid
* Hobbsee wonders what she missed
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.20-2-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2250@1.73GHz at 800 MHz (3458 bogomips), , RAM: 439/1510MB, 135 proc's, 3.57min up
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<mhb> Hobbsee: nothing important, don't worry
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> hey toma
<toma> hi Hobbsee
<toma> and all!
<mhb> good afternoon toma
<toma> how is life in here?
<mhb> good
* Hobbsee got a new libmtp2 uploaded :)
<toma> what is that?
<Hobbsee> !info libmtp2 feisty
<ubotu> libmtp2: Implementation of Microsoft's MTP. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.18-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 48 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Hobbsee> (for amarok)
<toma> !info mtp
<ubotu> Package mtp does not exist in any distro I know
<mhb> adept-discussion: I guess the best solution would be to concentrate on the smart package manager for Kubuntu.
<Hobbsee> mhb: depends if smart is introduced into ubuntu?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I know there is a lot of issues
<mhb> Hobbsee: but I guess smart will be introduced into ubuntu one day
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> there might be something better
* Hobbsee shrugs
<apokryphos> I don't think it will for many years still
<apokryphos> the biarch issues still have to be fixed in dpkg
<apokryphos> and switching to smart would require an insane amount of manpower
<apokryphos> all we really have about it is idealistic talks from sabdfl
<mhb> well we should do something
<mhb> even for me is the Adept UI confusing
<mhb> is there a package manager for .debs written in pyqt?
<mhb> I guess that means no :o)
<fdoving> there is only kpackage and adept.. and kpkgmanager that i know of.
<fdoving> adept is the best alternative as of now.
<fdoving> kpkgmanager is not developed anymore.
<mhb> all of them are C++?
<fdoving> I think so.
<mhb> a pyqt one would be useful.
<apokryphos> they're all kde+qt, even
<fdoving> kpackage can do much about the same as adept. it's not very good though. it handles sudo, it can manage repositories etc.
<fdoving> not sure how it handles debconf stuff though.
<fdoving> it does not look good.
<mhb> is it possible to access the the konsole widget from pyqt now?
<fdoving> don't know.
<fdoving> ok.. kpackage is unusable.. broken in several areas.
<apokryphos> kpackage is hardly an alternative, really
<nano> I'm told that kubuntu is for beginners is that true?
<mhb> nano: yes, but the -devel channel is definitely not for beginners ... more like for developers :o) try asking about Kubuntu in general on #kubuntu
<nano> no, not in #kubuntu, last time I got a bad experience there
<nano> my case is that I have a opensuse, and I want to try a new kde os
<nano> some say kubuntu since its for beginners, other say try fedora
<apokryphos> well join us in there now, and I promise to be friendly :_
<apokryphos> nano: this channel is for developer-talk
<nano> perhaps the developpers know why I have a black screen from the livecd ?
<nano> hello? what should I do ?
<nano> that's not for beginners
<nano> why fedora fires in graphical screen without problem, but kubuntu livecd doesn't
<nano> byebye kubuntu
<oslo> nano> have u md5sum your iso before burning it ??
<oslo> *do u have
<oslo> [16:00]  <-- nano a quitt ce serveur ("CGI:IRC (EOF)"). oups
<Lathiat> a    fwepoijfwoiejf
<oslo> i don't manager to use properly xvidcap i think ---> http://dl-3.free.fr/52616e646f6d49561714192fc5d9fd51beb3a32aab4916a4f7ca740de73aab9c/25.mpeg
<Lathiat> nevermind that ;)
<nixternal> ryanakca: you still having issue with that qt4 build?
<crimsun_> how was the #u-c bugsquashing?
<ryanakca> nixternal: yeah
<nixternal> crimsun_: actually not to shabby considering there were only a few of us...it gave the new guys on the team a chance to learn the bug triaging scene a little bit
<ryanakca> [12:09]  <ryanakca> how do I fix this pbuilder + cdbs + qmake-qt4 error? http://dpaste.com/3844/
<nixternal> ryanakca: i noticed the qmake needs to be ran with the -project or -makefile option...does that mean anything?
<ryanakca> [12:11]  <ryanakca> I can pastebin the rules file and qmake-qt4.mk
<ryanakca> probably... it's just passing the option to it
<ryanakca> (how to pass it that is)
<nixternal> i know that when i create a Qt4 project right, i run 'qmake-qt4 -project' in the directory, to create the .pro file, and then run the makefile way to get the .cpp and to get the Makefile
<ryanakca> nixternal: http://dpaste.com/3860/
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> nixternal: sorry, bbl, lunch
<nixternal> no problem
<ryanakca> nixternal: back
<ryanakca> any ideas?
<manchicken> I need something to hack.
<manchicken> Damnit.
<manchicken> Gimme a fix!
<manchicken> Anything else need changing in kde-systemsettings?
<manchicken> Or anything else need hacking/
<mhb> manchicken: fix adept :o)
<manchicken> What needs fixing?
<mhb> manchicken: adept loads locales badly, for instance
<mhb> manchicken: I mean translations
<mhb> manchicken: bug 47181
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47181 in ept "broken localisation support" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47181
<mhb> manchicken: or you can fix a ton more bugs listed on the bugs.kde.org page
<manchicken> I've never done locale stuff... so I can try.
<manchicken> Is there a lot of development being done on that right now?
<mhb> manchicken: if "close to zero" is a lot then yes :o)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I can use something to hack.
<manchicken> How is it that I've never heard of launchpad before/
<fdoving> it's not open source, nor free software.
<fdoving> that's probably why.
<fdoving> anyway.. tv. bbl.
<mhb> fdoving: heh :o) google's neither
<kdefreak> mhb: you good at packaging?
<mhb> kdefreak: me? not at all
<kdefreak> hm... drats
<mhb> kdefreak: I know the basics, but I leave packaging to others
<ryanakca> ah, kk
* ryanakca is trying to figure out this qt4 + qmake + cdbs problem I'm having
<danimo> imbrandon: ping?
<mhb> seele: ping
<seele> mhb: pong
<seele> i havnt had a chance to work on wireframes yet today, that is next on my list
<mhb> seele: so you're not ready yet?
<seele> nope, sorry
<mhb> seele: how much time do you need?
<seele> depends on how late you stay up tonight, but we can plan for tomorrow night? (afternoon for me)
<mhb> seele: I can stay away for the next two hours (more if we start withing the next 2 hours)
<mhb> seele: awake :o)
<mhb> seele: but if you want to do this tomorrow, it's okay with me
<seele> tomorrow is probably better :)
<mhb> seele: okay then
<Lure> seele: you wanted tabs in system settings? http://www.notsosoft.net/snapshots/snapshot3.png
<Lure> seele: done my manchicken
<seele> Lure: thats much better than the buttons. i still worry if tabs are the right affordance, but it is good for now
<seele> thanks!
<Lure> seele: thanks goes to manchicken who did it
<seele> thankyou manchicken then :)
<manchicken> np ^_^
<manchicken> It was nice.
<manchicken> I need to find something else that sounds good for hacking now.
<mhb> manchicken: adept's too hard for ya? :o)
<manchicken> not sure what to fix specifically.
<manchicken> I'm not multi-lingual, and I've never done internationalization before.
<manchicken> The bugs posted for kde-systemsettings actually seem more about the modules themselve.
<mhb> manchicken: http://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?product=adept
<manchicken> Maybe I'll see if I can make adept lock packages on versions.
<Jucato> manchicken: you're working on Adept now, too? yay! :)
<manchicken> I'm a hacker with too much free time and too little attention span.  Working on a distro is going to work out quite nicely.
<Jucato> hehe :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-10
<Riddell> CheGuevara: hi
<Riddell> stdin: mm, ok, I'll look at that tomorrow
<CheGuevara> hi Riddell
<CheGuevara> did you see my results with fontconfig yesterday/
<Riddell> CheGuevara: nope, what happened?
<CheGuevara> installing gutsy fontconfig-config
<CheGuevara> fixes the ugly password dots
<Riddell> to make them anti-aliased?
<CheGuevara> and smaller
<CheGuevara> no idea though what exactly changed the behaviour
<CheGuevara> let me know if u want me to debug more
<CheGuevara> also Riddell kde4 rc 2 packages seem to install KDE 4 .desktop entries to show in KDE 3
<CheGuevara> don't know if thats intended though
<CheGuevara> Riddell: another observation, the dots are fine in firefox
<limac> hey anyone knows how to get wireless on kubuntu?
<Lure> Riddell: new kdepim enterprise snapshot is in my PPA - running fine (no new regression) for POP and Disconnected IMAP for me
<Lure> Riddell: they are in feture freeze now and will concentrate on bug fixing now
<Lure> Riddell: [10:29] <vkrause> Bille: hi, Till and me retunred from foss.in yesterday and will concentrate on bugfixing this week
<Lure> Riddell: would it make sense to have it also in gutsy-backports?
<elisiano> hi everyone
<Riddell> Lure: yeah, could do
<Riddell> hi elisiano
<Lure> Riddell: will you upload it for hardy?
<Riddell> Lure: if you think it's good
<elisiano> wow I'm excited, never talked to a famous developer, lol :)
<Lure> Riddell: I think it is at least as good as what we already have (after 2 days of testing it myself with pop3 and disconnected imap)
<Lure> Riddell: it would be good to get some users of scalix as this is new (I have added packaging) - I want to be sure it is properly packaged
<Lure> elisiano: don't get scared, Riddell likes to talk with new people ;-)
 * elisiano feels better
 * Lure recalls how Riddell got him into fixing some bugs mysefl ;-)
<buz> Lure: need testers of that snapshot? i only use online IMAP however
<buz> disconnected imap reliably trashed mails for me
<Riddell> Lure: kdepim_3.5.7enterprise20071207 ?
<Riddell> Lure: shall we up the version to 3.5.8?
<Riddell> or has upstream not done that
<stdin> Riddell: I see why kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 is trying to overwrite kdebase-bib. kwriteconfig, kdebugdialog, kstart and kreadconfig are the same name as in kdebase-bin, so the symlinks it makes in /usr/bin need a pre/suffix
<allee> buz: create a test imap account and try disconnected imap again?
<buz> well i could never quite reproduce it
<allee> Lure: is imap known to be fixed or still broken?
<buz> i just noticed that eventually, mails would vanish
<buz> especially on crashes
<buz> which arent that rare with kmail
<allee> I'll try it later: Just noticed that when I sent out an meeting korganizer seem to assume that I entered the date in UTC :(
 * allee suggests to announce kubuntu-devel meetings via ical attachment.  So this pim feature gets more testing ;)
<Gular1> I've got a few questions about setting up an encrypted install manually  - anyone got ideas/knowledge?
<Riddell> Gular1: user support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu
<CheGuevara> Riddell, did you get everything i said yesterday? 'cause u magically disappeared :P
<Lure> allee: disconnected impa works for me
<Lure> allee: what is broken for you?
<Gular1> Riddell: well, I do understand that, but the good folks in #kubuntu doesn't have the answer (I do try to answer a few questions there myself). Anyways, what I'd like to do is to install a encrypted (using dm-crypt and lvm) kubuntu system on a machine that already have windows on the first active partition. basically I'm just looking for directions for how I'd set up the partitioner manually, as "Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" is n
<Lure> Riddell: there were several merges with 3.5.8, but I did not get confirmation from #kontact people that this is now considered to be 3.5.8 based
<Gular1> (ideally there should be an option in the installer that said "use remaining space on drive and set up encrypted system" ;)
<Lure> buz: I am using disconnected imap on exchange 2003 and it did not loose e-mail for me for some time
<Lure> buz: but I had it once in 3.5.5 times if I recall correctly
<stdin> Hobbsee: don't know if you have or not, but you said to remind you to get meta-kde4 into universe, so I am
<Hobbsee> stdin: oh, thanks!
 * Hobbsee requests for it's demotion
<Lure> Riddell, Hobbsee: since digikam 0.9.3-beta is already in debian/expirimental, can we use that version for merge (instead of old 0.9.2 suggested by MoM)?
<Hobbsee> Lure: if you like.  i can't see why not
<Lure> Hobbsee: 0.9.3 final should be released before our feature freeze, therefore it makes more sense to do merge there
<Lure> Hobbsee: will probably look into this tonight
 * Hobbsee nods
<Riddell> CheGuevara: we seem to keep missing each other about this fontconfig issue
<Riddell> stdin: do you have kdebase-bin-kde3 installed?
<Riddell> kdebase-bin-kde3 will overlap with kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<Riddell> but that should be ok
<stdin> Riddell: kdebase-bin-kde3 doesn't exist, kdebase-bin-kde4 does but it's not installed
<Riddell> stdin: oh, hrm
<Riddell> stdin: I guess adding kdebase from hardy to your ppa would be the thing to do
<stdin> ok
<buz> Lure: that sounds about right for the time frame of my loss
<buz> these days i just run dovecot locally :P
<buz> kmail then fetches mails from remote imap, does spamfiltering and stores the good mails on dovecot
<Lure> buz: I recall some disconnected imap fixes and new kde4 version even have a warning when you configure disconnected imap in which cases you may get "suprises"
<Artemis_Fowl> hi. i am developing a KDE4 app that need root privileges in order to access some files (/boot/grub/menu.lst && /boot/grub/device.map && /etc/mtab) all of which can ba accessed only by root
<Artemis_Fowl> which is the best way to ask for the user to insert the password using KDEsu ib?
<Artemis_Fowl> lib*
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: to run the whole app as root add X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true to the app
<Riddell> better is running another app to do the root bits, which could be setuid root
<Riddell> it's a #kde4-devel question anyway
<Artemis_Fowl> first of all I just asked there but got no answer
<Artemis_Fowl> secondly, isnt there any way to implement this task (asking root password) through my app's code?
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: why would you need to?
<Riddell> you can run kdesu something
<Artemis_Fowl> example: the user runs the application without root password. However the app NEEDS the password in order to access this files (all it does is this)
<Artemis_Fowl> so the app should ask for password in order to continue
<Riddell> a process can't raise its own privilages
<Riddell> it would need to start another app to do the root bits
<Riddell> for example gdebi-kde runs itself as root when it needs to install the package
<Artemis_Fowl> so you propose that I create two executable files one of which will do the root work after the first one requests her to do so?
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: yes
<Artemis_Fowl> ok. seems neat.
<Artemis_Fowl> in all of the app's previous versions, the app re-run itself when it had no root password and was really hard to debug...
<Riddell> Lure: uploading 4:3.5.7enterprise20071207-1ubuntu1~ppa~lure3
<Lure> Riddell: hopefully without ~ppa~lure3 ;-)
<Artemis_Fowl> thx. bb
<Riddell> Lure: I thought the version number wasn't long enough so I kept that :)
<Lure> Riddell: next time at least add ~riddell~was~here ;-)
<Hobbsee> hahaa
<Hobbsee> ~with~extra~long~pointy~stick~of~doom~flavoring
<DaSkreech> Riddell: so far I've been through all the drivers for this chipset and they all freeze when I get a tooltip from the taskbar
<DaSkreech> so it's not the driver
<DaSkreech> I've only had one freeze not associated with a tooltip
<DaSkreech> Hmm can the Konqueror media player play wav files?
<jpatrick> installing libxine1-ffmpeg?
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: no go
<Riddell> "the Konqueror media player"?
<Riddell> pretty much anything can play .wav files
<DaSkreech> F9 -> Media player
<DaSkreech> This can't
<DaSkreech> it recognizes it as a media file
<DaSkreech> (it doesn't throw a not a media file error) but doesn't make any attempt to play it
<jpatrick> what kpart is it of?
<morr> i guess amarok
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> Jsomething if I recall
<DaSkreech> libarts1-mpeglib
<CheGuevara> ping Riddell
<Riddell> hi CheGuevara
<CheGuevara> i finally catch you :P
<CheGuevara> here's what i said yesterday
<CheGuevara> <CheGuevara> fixes the ugly password dots
<CheGuevara> <Riddell> to make them anti-aliased?
<CheGuevara> <CheGuevara> and smaller
<CheGuevara> <CheGuevara> no idea though what exactly changed the behaviour
<CheGuevara> <CheGuevara> let me know if u want me to debug more
<CheGuevara> <CheGuevara> also Riddell kde4 rc 2 packages seem to install KDE 4 .desktop entries to show in KDE 3
<DaSkreech> Che!!
<CheGuevara> <CheGuevara> don't know if thats intended though
<CheGuevara> lol
<CheGuevara> i am alive!
<sebas> It is intended.
<CheGuevara> oh right
<CheGuevara> its just most of them don't show their icons
<CheGuevara> so it looks fugly :P
<sebas> Otherwise GTK apps wouldn't show up in the menu
<Riddell> CheGuevara: so it goes back to being unable to draw the password circle character and falls back on the alternate character
<Riddell> yes, it's intended to have KDE 4 apps in the normal menu, KDE 4 should integrate as well as anything
<CheGuevara> Riddell: I am honestly not sure what happens exactly
<CheGuevara> interesting question would be if its the new version of fontconfig that does it or the ubuntu patches
<CheGuevara> looking at the change log the only relevant thing i can see is prefer "Standard Symbols L" as symbol font
<CheGuevara> to fix #37745
<CheGuevara> actually
<CheGuevara> thats been there since Dapper :P
<CheGuevara> but as I said Riddell I am not really sure which step to take next in getting to the bottom of this, so let me know
<Riddell> I'm not sure either
<Riddell> fontconfig is quite a mystery
<CheGuevara> heh
<CheGuevara> this will have to be fixed eventually though
<CheGuevara> 'cause its a LTS release and this is a noticable reqgression
<CheGuevara> another question would be does say GDM show the same issue
<Riddell> let's not get too excited about LTS
<Riddell> I doubt it does affect gtk or qt 4
<CheGuevara> heh am not really, i like to use bleeding edge so LTS is no excitement for me :P
<CheGuevara> i could file a bug against fontconfig and let them hanle it
<CheGuevara> theres #174229
<CheGuevara> not sure if its the same
<Riddell> bug 174229
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174229 in fontconfig "[hardy] fonts smaller after update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174229
<CheGuevara> mentions QT, but it could just be that QT 3 apps font rendering is messed for ubuntu users
<CheGuevara> if i can figure out how to make my system actually use kdm from kde4 then i could see if its there also
<Riddell> I doubt there's anything special about kdm, use kdialog --password
<CheGuevara> ah
<CheGuevara> i didn't think of that :P
<CheGuevara> let me just install the latest updates and i'll go into kde 4
<yevgen> Is there any issues updating to Hardy Alpha with apt-get/aptitude?
<yevgen> Or it is better to download and install it from ISO?
<CheGuevara> right brb
<CheGuevara> god xchat is ugly in kde 4 :P
<CheGuevara> yep Riddell the password dots are nice and anti-aliased in KDE 4
<Riddell> stdin: new kde4libs, kdepimlibs, kdebase-runtime, kdebase-kde4 and kdebase-workspace in hardy
<Riddell> also kdeedu-kde4
<CheGuevara> in kde4-meta now in hardy?
<Riddell> not sure where it's gone
<CheGuevara> yep its there
<CheGuevara> there = universe
<CheGuevara> though https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2007-December/002995.html says main :P
<CheGuevara> and it don't work as well
<CheGuevara> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<CheGuevara>   kde4: Depends: kde4-amusements (>= 1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<CheGuevara> :P
<stdin> Riddell: don't see a new -runtime and -workspace yet, I'm uploading the rest
<Riddell> stdin: ok no new -runtime , -workspace I just reuploaded
<Riddell> stdin: would you be able to upload them to your ppa as hardy as well?  I fear that universe is just too slow to build from
<stdin> Riddell: I guess that should be simple :)
<Riddell> stdin: kdegames-kde4 also up now
 * stdin multi-tasks
<bddebian> Hehya
<ScottK> Hi there bddebian
<bddebian> Heya ScottK
<X2B> Hello everybody. I was here about a week ago because I had some problems concerning kmilo and surround systems. Does anyone remember me? I wrote a patch for kmilo applying to the kdeutils 3.5.8 package. If anyone is interested in it I would be happy to give it to you.
<Riddell> X2B: what does the patch do?
<X2B> WEll, it adds some lines so that the dcop call also applies to the rear speakers
<CheGuevara> X2B: have you tried submiting it upstream?
<X2B> Well, lets say that I don't know so much about how that stuff usually works... I would do whatever you want with it...
<Riddell> CheGuevara: upstream isn't maintained and we fork it quite a bit
<Riddell> X2B: sure, put the patch on a web server somewhere
<X2B> And where is somewhere? I don't even know if that is a kde-devel oder kubuntu-devel issue
<CheGuevara> oh right sorry Riddell
<CheGuevara> X2B: DCC it to me and i'll upload it on my server if u want
<bddebian> Wow, murderous dicatators now work on Ubuntu, nice :-)
<ScottK> bddebian: ??
<ScottK> Oh, him?  Never made it to actual dictator.
<bddebian> ScottK: Che Guevara
<ScottK> Only wanted to be.
<CheGuevara> i prefer freedom fighter :P
<CheGuevara> ok i don't think my router is liking this
<CheGuevara> X2B: che_guevara_3@bk.ru
<bddebian> So Hitler was a Freedom fighter? (Godwin's law in record time) :-)
<CheGuevara> lol comparing Che and Hitler is like comparing Bill and Linus :P
<bddebian> Ah right, Che only locked up the gays, not gassed/burned them eh?
<ScottK> bddebian: It's totally different.  One was successful and one wasn't.
<CheGuevara> bddebian, we're talking about 60s here
<CheGuevara> may be you should remember what was happening to blacks in ur own country
<CheGuevara> :P
<bddebian> And that makes it right?
<CheGuevara> no
<CheGuevara> its times
<CheGuevara> times change
<CheGuevara> what wasn't right once is right now
<CheGuevara> for better or for worse
<ScottK> Yes, but not really relevant to this case.
<bddebian> I don't see too many people "hero worshipping" many KKK leaders
<ScottK> IMO, Che was wrong then fighting to move things from bad to worse, but probably enough about that.
<CheGuevara> neither is comparing a socialist revolutionary with a nazi
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> CheGuevara: thanks for hilighting
<CheGuevara> hmm?
<Tm_T> "nazi" is in my hilight list ;)
<CheGuevara> lol
<stdin> yeah, and mine :p
<CheGuevara> X2B: ur patch just arrived
<Tm_T> that reminds me, I'm sort of collecting old DDR stuff :p
<CheGuevara> Riddell or anyone else http://tvu.org.ru/kmilo.patch
<ScottK> CheGuevara: Che wasn't a socialist, he was a dedicated Communist and the practical distinction between that and the other group I won't say because so many people highlight on the word is really just a matter of detail.
<Riddell> CheGuevara: that's X2B's patch?
<CheGuevara> true, he's a marxist
<CheGuevara> Riddell, aye
<CheGuevara> too bad communism is not possible in the corrent world though :P
<CheGuevara> *current
<stdin> Riddell: I still don't see a new -runtime, still on -1ubuntu3
<Riddell> X2B: does this work with 2 speaker systems?
<Riddell> stdin: no new -runtime
<stdin> Riddell: ah, thought you said there was a new one along with -workspace
<Riddell> stdin: I did, but I was wrong :)
<stdin> heh, ok :) it's a good job you don't get build failure messages from ppa, because you'd be about to get a flood
<Riddell> stdin: why?
<stdin> just because I forgot to change one of the build-deps to use backport release
<_StefanS_> hi..
<_StefanS_> anyone tried that konqueror looses its association with folders ?
<stdin> "libsoprano-dev (>= 1.98.0~rc1-1)" and it has 1.98.0~rc1-1~gutsy1~ppa1
<_StefanS_> and I'm kinda lost at restoring it.. dpkg-reconfigure doesnt do it..
<_StefanS_> thats on gutsy after upgrading from feisty
<_StefanS_> really odd..
<stdin> shouldn't dolphin be associated with directories when you upgrade > gutsy?
<_StefanS_> well yes, but I removed it, and konqueror takes over
<_StefanS_> it works fine on my 4 machines
<_StefanS_> stdin: however this is a friends machine, and I dont know what  he did
<stdin> try setting it manually, from konqueror's settings
<stdin> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<stdin> using those instructions it should work
<_StefanS_> ah cool
<_StefanS_> thanks
<_StefanS_> stdin: somehow k3b had taken over all those associations.. dont ask me how ;)
<stdin> well, that's not right :p
<_StefanS_> stdin: well I wont break my head with it ;) - it works now
<allee> Lure: about kdepim: add event to calendar.  RMB and 'sent icalender'.  When you look at the e-mail in kmail start/end time are both 1 hour off  (that's my GMT offset).  I consider this a bug. At least I've don't added event times as UTC in korganizer
<Lure> allee: that really looks strange...
<Lure> allee: best to ask people in #kontact
<allee> Lure: I'll try your latest pkg before going to #kontact ...
<Lure> allee: I just reproduced with latest package
<Lure> ;-)
<allee> k
<asc> hello :)
<CheGuevara> hi
<asc> ee. i forgot that i am not ubuntu user, becouse i have debian sid installed now :D but maybe it will be useful for me to come in Developer meeting at wednesday?
<stdin> it's not a developer meeting as such, but you're welcome to join us :)
<Tm_T> sure
<asc> ok, thanks :)
<asc> i thinks bug catching and packaging is interesting :)
<asc> bye!
<jpatrick> asc: later
<TheFluffyOne> I've raised a bug for a small issue with System Settings on Gutsy (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/175383) -- would anyone be kind enough to verify I'm not just being an idiot? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175383 in kde-systemsettings "System Settings app doesn't honour icon launch settings" [Undecided,New]
<stdin> TheFluffyOne: this has always been, I'm not 100% sure it's a bug but I guess I can confirm the behaviour
<TheFluffyOne> stdin: Thanks. It's different behaviour to the rest of the KDE interface IMO so I'd class it as a bug, but I guess that's a matter of opinion :)
<stdin> it's just that it's always been that way, so I'm not sure. but that behaviour is definitely there
<TheFluffyOne> Understood. We'll see what response I get to the bug, if any :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-11
<Riddell> stdin: kdegraphics-kde4, kdenetwork-kde4, kdemultimedia-kde4, kdepim-kde4 uploaded
<Riddell> kdegames-kde4 and kdeedu-kde4 too
<stdin> I've already uploaded kdegames-kde4 and kdeedu-kde4, I'll do the others now
<Riddell> you rock stdin
<stdin> yes, I know :p
<CheGuevara> heh
<CheGuevara> http://www.bramschoenmakers.nl/node/299
<CheGuevara> interesting
<blizzzek> gn8
<CheGuevara> night
<limac> whens the kubuntu tutorial
<limac> ?
<Nightrose> limac: see topic
<limac> when?
<stdin> "Thursday 13th"
<stdin> as it says in the topic
<Nightrose> for exact times see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Nightrose> which is also in the topic
<CheGuevara> some ppl are so polite
<limac> can anyon here tell t=me the procedures of howto fixing a bug?
<limac> tell
<CheGuevara> huh
<stdin> depends on what bug you're on about
<limac> like the patching procedures and all that
<stdin> there will be a bug triage talk on the 13th from 16:00 to 16:30 UTC
<limac> thx
<Cyrex> hi everyone, i wanted to know if anyone could join this channel when the tutorials on thursday come
<stdin> everyone is welcome to join
<Cyrex> thank you
<Cyrex> well count me in on that day
<Cyrex> ill have my notebook ready to take ideas
<stdin> there's some links on the wiki page (in the topic) if you want a head start too
<Cyrex> yeap
<Cyrex> got them hehe
<sebastian^> moin friends :)
 * Hobbsee waves
 * buz wonders if there are any kde4rc2 packages to give feedback on?
<Hobbsee> there's 3.97, but it appears that most of them failed to build in gutsy
<Hobbsee> grumble.  someone broke akregator.
<Hobbsee> at least, under gnome
 * Hobbsee purges tracker
<buz> mhh so i would have to install hardy first
<buz> may do that tonight :P
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to:  Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Developer Meeting Wednesday 12th Dec. at 23:00 UTC | Tutorial Day on Thursday 13th https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<mikkael> installing kdebase-dev-kde4 on hardy will remove kdm, konqueror kdesktop and other essential kde3 stuff ? why that :(
<Riddell> ah Hobbsee, could you up the priority of the kdepimlibs build?
<Riddell> mikkael: because of a transition which I'm currently re-uploading bits to fix
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hardy?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: looks like some ftbfs for ppa, too
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<mikkael> Riddell: thanks for the info
<Hobbsee> rescored
<Riddell> whee
<mhb> hello
 * Hobbsee curses compiz
<buz> i gave up on compiz
<buz> having xorg crash 4 times a day is not conducive to working
<Riddell> try kwin-kde4
<Hobbsee> only 4?
<Hobbsee> it's hardy and the intel driver and compiz and yeah...it dosen't all play nice
<_buz> Riddell: kwin4 refuses to do compositing on my machine
<_buz> which is weird considering that compiz works perfectly except for the crashes
<_buz> i had planned on filing a bug report
<_buz> maybe i should do that now :P
<Riddell> grr, hal broke kdepimlibs compile!
<manchicken> Morning all you happy people.
<Riddell> hola
<stdin> Riddell: hmm, doesn't look like thinks went too well last night. kdelibs5-dev doesn't want to install on hardy "kdelibs5-dev: Depends: libopenexr-dev but it is not going to be installed"  gutsy builds went ok except kdemultimedia (only i386 built)
<Riddell> stdin: yeah, seems libopenexr transitioned to a new binary package last night
<Riddell> I'll look at multimedia in a bit thanks
<stdin> oh, and the kdebase from hardy solved the overwrite problems
<Riddell> phew, something went right :)
<Riddell> stdin: you can just upload kde4libs again to fix the openexr problem if you want
<stdin> kde4libs and kdepimlibs built, just everything that depends on them didn't :p but I'll requeue them
<Riddell> stdin: yeah but now they need to be rebuilt so they depend on the new libopenexr
<Riddell> in hardy
<stdin> Riddell: quick question, shouldn't kdelibs5-dev be "Architecture: all" rather than "Architecture: any" ?
<Riddell> stdin: -dev packages tend not to be
<Riddell> it makes it easier to handle transitions like this libopenexr one for example
<stdin> ah, I was just wondering why it downloaded a _i386.deb when I installed
<jpatrick> Riddell: kdelibs4-dev is missing a dep: Depends: libopenexr-dev (>= 1.2.2-3) but it is not going to be installed (if you don't know)
<Riddell> jpatrick: what version of kdelibs4-dev?
<Riddell> 4:3.5.8-4ubuntu3 should be compiled against the new libopenexr
<jpatrick> Riddell: lastest one I guess, it's wrecked my buildds
<jpatrick> powerpc and sparc builds of tork and ia64 of krita-plugins
<Riddell> anything which depends on libopenexr2c2a needs to be rebuilt against the new libopenexr
<Serega> Good day
<rebugger> hi
<Riddell> that includes koffice, with the new kdelibs in I can upload that now
<Riddell> hi Serega, rebugger
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to:  Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Two days to merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Developer Meeting Wednesday 12th Dec. at 23:00 UTC | Tutorial Day on Thursday 13th https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<rebugger> its no problem to Log the channel on the KubuntuTutorialsDay and publish it on the ubuntuusers.de-board? (board of the german-community)
<rebugger> or is it?
<rebugger> or will there be an official log?
<Riddell> rebugger: we'll do that anyway
<rebugger> check ;)
<Riddell> but doing it yourself would provide a fallback
<rebugger> allright, i'll do that
<jpatrick> Riddell: odd, how it looks for >= 1.2.2-3 but can't find 1.2.2-4.3
<Riddell> jpatrick: it's apt being unclear.  it can find it but it doesn't want to install it (probably because it would require removing something else)
<jpatrick> ah, ok, so I'll have to wait
<Riddell> jpatrick: krita-plugins will need to wait on koffice 1.6.3-4ubuntu4
<Riddell> tork should just need kdelibs 4:3.5.8-4ubuntu3
<jpatrick> Riddell: well, I thought I'd pbuild them again, and if they work, I'll ask for a give-back
<Riddell> jpatrick: make sure to use archive.u.c not xx.a.u.c and to run pbuilder update
<jpatrick> my pbuild's always on archive.*
<georg> hallo
<jpatrick> hallo georg
<Riddell> rebugger: is ubuntuusers.de advertising tutorials day?
<rebugger> Riddell: yes, it does it in "Ikhaya" (so is the blog called): http://ubuntuusers.de/ikhaya/838/
<Riddell> great
<rebugger> ubuntuusers is the biggest german ubuntu-community i guess - great wiki, great board, 55000 users, 1million posts :)
<bogdan_> hello.. all my trash:/ remote:/ type paths stopped working after the last updates to hardy .. i think kdelibs4c2a and kdelibs-data were the only important packages updated
<bogdan_> umm.. i think the update removed kdebase, kubuntu-desktop and other stuff
<smcintyre> That seems counter intuitive
<gribelu> what does?
<smcintyre> updating kubuntu-desktop removes kubuntu-desktop
<gribelu> i ran apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<gribelu> this is the log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47831/
<gribelu> and this is what happends when i try installing kdebase .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47832/
<gribelu> seems like some broke dependencies
<gribelu> *broken
<Hobbsee> ...so, fix it?
<Hobbsee> or at least see where the problme actually is
<Riddell> it'll be libopenexr
<gribelu> clicking on the second link might make that pretty clear
<gribelu> anyway.. just reporting
<Hobbsee> gribelu: no, that just says that apt could not install a few things - it didn't say why they could not be installed.
<Hobbsee> which is the point of interest.
<gribelu> well since the update was only uploaded a short while ago i thought someone may know something about it.. as i said i only wanted to report this as it kind of breaks kubuntu badly
<Riddell> gribelu: you'll need to wait for kdebase 3.5.8-2ubuntu4 to compile
<gribelu> no rush ;)
<bddebian> Heya
<seele> anyone know if Josef Spillner is on IRC (and what his /nick is?)
<mhb> seele: hi
<seele> hey
<seele> it has been forever, but do you have a few minutes to go over restricted manager? hehe
<mhb> now I do :o)
<seele> ok great
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you doing archive admin stuff?
<Riddell> seele: he's not in irc much, I can't even remember his nick
<Riddell> ScottK: a bit
<seele> Riddell: ok, thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: If you have time, I was wondering if you could have a look after Bug 175366 and Bug 156500
<Riddell> ok
<ScottK> Thanks.  LP is being slow so the bot timed out.
<nixternal> hola
<ScottK> salut
<nixternal> 1 more project to do and this semester is over with!
<nixternal> then it is back to KoooooooooBoooooooonToooooooooo
<Riddell> nixternal: yay
<mhb> nixternal: don't remind me of it :o)
<mhb> semester over = examination time
<mhb> even less time for the Koo.
<nixternal> I have 2 exams next week, but I am not even sweating those
<nixternal> C++ and Javascript, 2 easy aces
<mhb> nixternal: right.
<mhb> nixternal: I've got math analysis, linear algebra and discrete mathematics this year as (oral) exams.
<nixternal> ouch
<mhb> nixternal: at our faculty, no matter what you study (math, physics, CS) you end up with those ( in the first year)
<nixternal> I hate oral exams
<nixternal> Linux to the rescue...our professor is so dumb, she can't get Tomcat running...set her up a quick account on my server and put her to work :p
<jpatrick> hello nixternal
<nixternal> wasabi jpatrick
<arekm> hello, is there a workaround for adept "upgrade to new distro" failure where it says there is no new packages?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  Any chance you'd be willing to NEW the dapper package for dkim-milter?
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't see it in dapper-backports New
<ScottK> Riddell: Odd.  It wasn't in Dapper before.
<ScottK> I'd guess it has to hit a publisher run first or something.
<nixternal> man, updates today want to remove everything
<coreymon77> huh? was there a major update released recently?
<nixternal> kdegraphics packages, oo.o (which I could care less if it removes it)
<nixternal> if you are running Hardy, then yes
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> gutsy
<blizzzek> bye
<Riddell> it's libopenexr
<Riddell> let me know what's still a problem
<nixternal> anyone use xrandr with kubuntu in here? didn't their used to be a krandr applet or something?
<nixternal> Riddell: me?
<Riddell> nixternal: anyone :)
<nixternal> remove: digikam, kdebase-kio-plugins, kdegraphics-kfile-plugins, kmail, kmailcvt, kmplayer-konq-plugins, knights, koffice, konq-plugins, konqueror, konqueror-nsplugins, kontact, krita, kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts, libopenexr2ldbl, oo.o, oo.o-base, showfoto, strigi-applet
<nixternal> kubuntu-desktop possibly the problem there? it wants to remove that, so then the rest are from the trickle down effect from the meta package? :)
<nixternal> heading home, see ya in a bit
<ScottK> nixternal: Shouldn't be.  Everything in the metapackage should be a recommends, not a depends.
<Riddell> not everything
<Riddell> but as I've said, the problem is libopenexr
<jpatrick_> Riddell: could you possibly review and upload bug 175336 later?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175336 in qtparted "Candidate for version 0.4.5-2ubuntu13" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175336
<yuriy> hmm so how about this acting gracefully when disk is full thing :P
 * buz burns hardy
<innovati> 7.10 is the current ubuntu, is there a roadmap toward the next release anywhere?
<blueyed> Is it possible to only build the konsole package for the kdebase source package?
<mikkael> its so sad to see all those kde 3.97 packages but i cant install them without removing kdebase-bin-kde3 .. do i just have to wait ?
<CheGuevara> i got both installed fine
<CheGuevara> what line are u using to install
<mikkael> sudo aptitude install kdebase-dev-kde4
<mikkael> on hardy
<CheGuevara> unless u plan to develop KDE 4 u can just get kdebase-kde4
<CheGuevara> and kdebase-workspace along with kdebase-runtime
<yuriy> innovati: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy
<innovati> yuriy: thanks
<CheGuevara> kde4-core from universe should be able to pull needed things in for u as well
<yuriy> innovati: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<mikkael> i got problems with dependencies
<innovati> yuriy: <3
<CheGuevara> mikkael, pastebin.ca the output
<mikkael> here, sorry it's german http://de.pastebin.ca/812451
<CheGuevara> #
<CheGuevara> Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:
<CheGuevara> #
<CheGuevara>   kdebase-bin-kde3
<CheGuevara> that means removed right?
<mikkael> yeah
<mikkael> whats that libopenexr stuff ?
<mikkael> i upgraded today from gutsy to hardy, maybe there lies my problem
<ScottK> earlier Riddell said libopenexr is currently broken.
<CheGuevara> is kdebase-bin-kde3 even needed?
<CheGuevara> i don't have it installed
<mikkael> im lost in dependency hell
<CheGuevara> damn libopenexr, dist-upgrade is b0rked for me as well, though am sure Riddel knows about it
 * nixternal does the Java is working with a cheap hack/work around dance!
<nixternal> CheGuevara: yes, already knows :)
<CheGuevara> we shall wait then :P
<mikkael> i think ill try removing libopenexr2c2a, this will remove kubuntu-desktop and kdegraphics-kfile-plugins
<nixternal> I was getting close to installing a workable distro for a second, but thank goodness for someone in the forums
<CheGuevara> mikkael, just leave it until its fixed
<mikkael> dont know how important the kdegraphics-kfile-plugins package is
<fdoving> nixternal: which distro? - hardy?
<nixternal> said distro, not release :p
<fdoving> ah.
<fdoving> oh well, i've got mandriva and opensuse in virtualbox.
<nixternal> I have Fedora 8, Debian, Foresight, Kubuntu, and Ubuntu headless running KDE 4 on my desktop
<fdoving> but i've got too much apt/dpkg in my blood to enjoy using them.
<nixternal> but I need stability for my laptop and it hasn't been there since the dist-upgrade to Hardy
<nixternal> usually during a development cycle I have no problems
<nixternal> but thus far in Hardy, it has been far worse than anything in the past
<nixternal> fdoving: I am the same, it is so hard to like anything other than apt/dpkg
<fdoving> yep.
<nixternal> although I must say, the Fedora crew rocked out KDE with Fedora 8...super fast and stable
<fdoving> i've come to the conclusion, that for me, debian is the only alternative to *buntu.
<nixternal> no doubt
<fdoving> untill the kids grow up and i stop working, get some free time to learn something new.
<nixternal> ya, with Fedora, all I can do is use it, nothing more than that
<nixternal> wth is up with nspluginviewer constantly crashing
<fdoving> nixternal: you have a new flash version. it sux.
<fdoving> nixternal: that is, konqueror doesn't support XEmbed or something like that. which the new flash requires.
<fdoving> downgrade to the gutsy flashplugin and it all works.
<fdoving> you probably need to copy /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz from a gutsy machine.
<fdoving> or ask me to get it.
<fdoving> as adobe replaced it with a new one on their servers.
<fdoving> so everyone installing flashplugin-nonfree in gutsy will get a constantly crashing flash... or no flash, as the package probably finds it doesn't match the md5sums it should.
<fdoving> bad adobe.
<nixternal> fdoving: you rock :)
<fdoving> i was lucky. tried to upgrade to the new flash the other day.
<nixternal> I was just updating, not paying attention...today was the first day I went through and paid attention :)
<buz> hmm hardy still has no drivers for my soundcard :P
<Riddell> buz: report a bug?
<buz> Riddell: that was pretty much useless in case of feisty
<buz> and there were lots of reports
<buz> eventually someone came up with a half working package
<Riddell> there's a larger linux team now
<ScottK> buz: Whining on IRC is even less likely to be successful.
<Riddell> and it's got to be better than complaining here where we have about zero linux developers :)
<buz> i'm not really whining, more astonished :P
<ScottK> ;-)
<buz> (i can trivially fix it by compiling alsa)
<ScottK> buz: If you can supply a patch with your bug, your odds of satisfaction go WAY up.
<CheGuevara> buz, is it ALCxxx forgot the numbers
<buz> no its STAC920X
<buz> ScottK: patch is called "update alsa to 1.0.15"
<CheGuevara> it is updated to 1.0.15 in hardy
<buz> mhh
<buz> then why am i not seeing /dev/dsp
<CheGuevara> cheguevara@cheguevara-laptop:~/Desktop$ alsactl --version
<CheGuevara> alsactl version 1.0.15
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php RC 2 out (mostly)
<buz> lol
<buz> i was just typing the question about that one :P
<buz> ah well hardy is gonna come in handy for testing no matter what
 * jpatrick damns the fact that we've packaged just about ever good kapp out there
<CheGuevara> ah ur not telling ppl to install -dev packages
<CheGuevara> good :P
<ardchoille> I have, or at least I believe I have, completed most of the requirements to become an Ubuntu member. Which meeting must I attend to complete the process?
<ardchoille> Is it this Thursday?
<jpatrick> ardchoille: it's... today!
<limac> does anyone know the conversion factor of the UTC time zone and the eastern timezone?
<ScottK> ardchoille: Ubuntu member or Kubuntu member?
<ScottK> limac: US?
<CheGuevara> limac, google might
<CheGuevara> :P
<limac> ScottK= yes
<ScottK> limac: -0500 right now
<ardchoille> ScottK: I wasn't aware there were two. I use kubuntu, so probably kubuntu member. Where do I need to be?
<limac> good idea
<limac> :D
<Riddell> ardchoille: great, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Riddell> Wednesday 12th Demember at 23:00 UTC
<limac> CheGuevara and ScottK: Got it  it's 5 hours! :)
<gribelu> are the hardy kde4rc2 packages up? for rc1 it took ages
<ardchoille> Riddell: Thank you
<jpatrick> gribelu: see above^^
<ScottK> The other option is to get Ubuntu member and then whine to Hobbsee until she marks you down as a Kubuntu member too.
<ardchoille> ScottK: Ok, Ubuntu member is where I'd like to be.
<gribelu> i did see but the kubuntu announcement only mentions gutsy
<CheGuevara> if u use hardy you should've gotten rc 2 some days ago
<jpatrick> gribelu: those are the backports of the hardy
<ScottK> ardchoille: Then you need to add yourself to the community council meeting agenda, IIRC.
<gribelu> ah cool.. i was just asking because last time the packages were out for gutsy first and hardy last (way later(
<CheGuevara> ok i am confused now
<CheGuevara> Riddell, do hardy users need to do apt-get remove kdelibs5
<ardchoille> ScottK: Already done I believe.
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: meh, he should be a kubuntu member
<Riddell> CheGuevara: I expect there's overlapping files
<buz> whats the thing with "kdebase-bin-kde3"
<ScottK> Riddell: But if you go the get Ubuntu member and whine to hobbsee approach, then there's the added thrill of danger involved.
 * buz hopes he got the update right
<CheGuevara> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/812541 does that look right
<buz> CheGuevara: looks like what it did to me
<buz> we'll see shortly if it was right
<buz> wait a few seconds if you want to know what happens :P
<CheGuevara> lol kk
<gribelu> so umm .. about kde4rc2 on hardy.. installing kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime doesn't work (dependencies missing) but installing kdelibs5 works. Is that normal?
<CheGuevara> kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime are installed fine here
<CheGuevara> which deps are missing?
<gribelu> i'll paste, one sec
<buz> after login in kdm i get a black screen then get bumped back to kdm
<CheGuevara> buz: workies? :P
<CheGuevara> oh
<CheGuevara> whats .xsession-errors saying?
<gribelu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47875/
<buz> looks to me like x is crashing really
<CheGuevara> gribelu, thats on hardy?
<gribelu> yup
<gribelu> i even have the ppa repo with hardy
<buz> yup x crashes
<CheGuevara> that could be the problem
<CheGuevara> u only need the hardy repos not ppa
<gribelu> one sec
<gribelu> same thing
<CheGuevara> u did apt-get update after u removed the ppas?
<gribelu> this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47879/
<gribelu> and yes, i did
<buz> startkde does something weird
<buz> http://pastebin.ca/812552
<CheGuevara> buz, post ur startkde
<CheGuevara> on pastebin
<buz> lemme try again
<buz> i will reinstall kde4rc2 first
<CheGuevara> the startkde has a typo
<CheGuevara> that removes the current path env
<CheGuevara> which is why it's not finding those programs
<buz> export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:ATH THATS the typo yes
<buz> but easily fixed
<CheGuevara> yeah :P
<Riddell> I should have fixed that
<Riddell> gutsy or hardy?
<gribelu> CheGuevara: i pasted my repos up there somewhere.. forgot to 'call' your name
<buz> yeah now it works
<buz> gutsy
<CheGuevara> yeah was just looking at them, everything looks fine
<stdin> Riddell: both I'd guess  "echo export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH >> debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde"  in debian/rules
<CheGuevara> if u did apt-get update then my only guess would be that the hardy repo packages accidentally depend on ppa packages
<CheGuevara> though i am sure that's not the case
<gribelu> CheGuevara: this is the error after removing the ppa http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47880/
<gribelu> different package names, but same packages
<gribelu> i mean versions not names
<CheGuevara> yeah that looks more right :P
<gribelu> and the repos are exactly the ones above
<gribelu> ah.. this looks right you say? :)))
<CheGuevara> as in the ppa postfix is gone :P
<gribelu> CheGuevara: so should i wait for the packages to make their way into the repos or is there something wrong with my setup (i doubt it?)
<CheGuevara> gribelu, did u have kde rc1 installed?
<CheGuevara> kdebase-runtime 4:3.97.0-1ubuntu3 been in archives since dec 08
<CheGuevara> so I don't see how its a repo problem
<gribelu> CheGuevara: no
<gribelu> as in i didn't have rc1
<buz> mhh now i get white frames when i try to activate opengl compositing :P
<CheGuevara> i had to disable compositing in Xorg to get kde 4 to start
<buz> well in rc1 it simply told me i had no compositing
<CheGuevara> right let me delete kdelibs5 on my system
<buz> never mind that compiz works
<gribelu> i guess i'll just skip rc2 as well.. no reason to waste your time
<CheGuevara> yeah same here
<jpatrick> Riddell: I believe it didn't work because CAPS vars have to have () in the rules file
<buz> yeah i guess that works
<buz> CheGuevara: what graphics card do you have
<CheGuevara> intel
<buz> which one
<buz> i have the 965 AKA GMA X3100
<CheGuevara> 945 GM
<CheGuevara> i bet the kde 4 compositing gets less testing on intel then ati/nvidia
<buz> which is slightly absurd but never mind :
<buz> P
<nixternal> CheGuevara: I just now caught your name...I took some flack for wearing an 'El Che' t-shirt from the student union on campus
<CheGuevara> heh
<nixternal> I think I have worn that shirt out by now
<CheGuevara> i got some yesterday on this chan :P
<nixternal> after they gave me flack, I wore it for a week straight
<buz> weird student union
<CheGuevara> lol
<buz> usually they are as leftist as one could possibly be
<nixternal> ya, I got on them for atempting to supress my freedom of speach and expression :)
<CheGuevara> lol lol
<nixternal> one of these days, I will finally spell speech correctly
<CheGuevara> right let me reboot and see what this did to my system
<nixternal> I just finished a paper on DRM, and every time I used the word, it was spelled wrong
<buz> in what area?
<claydoh> hmmp freedom of speech. try wearing a Mets tshirt up here in the NE in 1986 :)
<gribelu> a little problem with the latest updates (after the previous update uninstalled kubuntu-desktop: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop doesn't work because it depends on kdegraphics-kfile-plugins and that depends on libopenexr2c2a (>= 1.2.2) which can't be installed
<claydoh> might as well been wearing a Che t shirt lol
<nixternal> claydoh: hahahaha
<nixternal> I wear a cubs shirt, so I usually get the sympathy effect
<claydoh> heh
<nixternal> buz: Fair Use
<buz> so law?
<nixternal> a bit of it, yes
<jpatrick> gribelu: it's a transition, it's been worked on
<gribelu> jpatrick: thanks, just making sure the right people knew about it
<nixternal> it was more toned down so people who never heard of it could understand just how bogus DRM is, and the facts and figures the copyright industries are using to back their fight are skewed
<buz> personally i think they make those numbers up
<buz> (to not use an even worse way of saying it)
<nixternal> RIAA reported that the industry has lost billions of dollars, yes for the past 10 years, the copyright industry has provided a steady increase in the GDP of the US
<claydoh> drm lol. I work at Wendy's and they are doing a Rhapsody tie in, free music
<nixternal> the IIPA actually creates the real facts, and they are out of Washington, so I was expecting to see facts and figures that would agree with the RIAA, but I was shocked to find the opposite
<claydoh> first thing I told my boss is some people will be complaining that thay can't play the stuff on their ipods
<Riddell> gribelu: updated kdegraphics should be compiling now
<claydoh> so Wendy's recently sent a mail to all the stores/franchises about it recently
<nixternal> Riddell: great job on getting all of the K* stuff fixed with openexr!
<nixternal> I just checked after an update, and all but 2 things were left, but should be fixed after kdegraphics finishes
<cheguevara> ok KDE4 vanished from KDM sessions list
<nixternal> now Chris just needs to rebuild OO.o
<Riddell> cheguevara: does /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop point to a file that is executable
<cheguevara> Riddell, basically apt-get remove kdelibs5 seems to have deleted all or most of KDE 4
<gribelu> cheguevara: i found my problem.. so for example kdebase-runtime depended on kdebase-runtime-bin (which "is not going to be installed").. so kdebase-runtime-bin depends on libopenexr2c2a (>= 1.2.2) and that was broken by an earlier hardy update
<cheguevara> and i can't install back kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime 'cause i get exact some dep problems as gribelu now
<gribelu> the update that removed kdebase, kubuntu-desktop an so on
<gribelu> aaahaaa
<gribelu> !!
<gribelu> :)))
<cheguevara> yep
<cheguevara>   kdebase-runtime-bin: Depends: libopenexr2c2a (>= 1.2.2) but it is not going to be installed
<gribelu> libopenexr killed everything all day today
<gribelu> someone will be spanked
<cheguevara> so Riddell needs to fix kdebase-runtime I believe
<stdin> -workspace actually
<gribelu> there was a bad build earlier today.. and all hell broke loose
<Riddell> fixing kde4 packages for libopenexr is waiting on hal to be fixed so kdepimlibs can compile
<cheguevara> kdebase-runtime-bin is in kdebase-runtime isn't it?
<cheguevara> oh right Riddell
<gribelu> is there any specific time of day/week/month when it's safe to upgrade? :)
<cheguevara> weekends unless someone b0rked smthing on friday lol
<gribelu> so, no
<stdin> depends on the position of the moon over uranus
<cheguevara> lol
<gribelu> :))
<cheguevara> right so no KDE 4 for us today lol
<nixternal> I thought the moon was made up of uranus
<nixternal> you can't moon without uranus
<buz> weird
<nixternal> ya it was
<buz> now it kde4 crashes again after login
<claydoh> but makes sense...
<gribelu> for the people that got to try kde4rc2... is it usable or pretty much the same as rc1?
<buz> ok, maybe one should suggest that people nuke ~/.kde4 if they see weird issues
<buz> gribelu: i'm trying to figure that one out
<cheguevara> its pretty usable imho
<cheguevara> been running it for the last couple of days full time
<gribelu> hm that's good news
<cheguevara> but then i was running rc1 full time as well :P
<gribelu> oh
<gribelu> poo
<buz_kde4> seems more useable than rc1
<buz_kde4> but still nowhere near kde 3.5
<cheguevara> ability to have icons on desktop would be nice though :P
<gribelu> i don't use them so that's ok
<buz_kde4> actually being able to use a browser would help
<cheguevara> firefox?
<buz_kde4> respectively being able to launch it from kickoff
<gribelu> "but it's so pretty"
<cheguevara> would be even more pretty if the compositing stuff worked :P
<gribelu> the rc tag isn't what it used to be
<cheguevara> a month left till release
<cheguevara> and plasma is still not feature complete
<buz_kde4> there are serious redrawing issues with some apps
<gribelu> but somehow i guess they had to force people into paying more attention to kde4 development
<cheguevara> http://games.kde.org/new/counter/
<buz_kde4> rc2 feels about beta1 like
<limac> hey try looking at this linux based computer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASUS_Eee_PC: with kde!
<gribelu> it's a computer
<gribelu> great article there though
<cheguevara> when oh when will https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2007-December/003114.html show up in adept :P
<cheguevara> so i can finally use wifi with .24
<buz> you can use wifi with .24
<buz> not very hard, really
<gribelu> i'm still trying to disable nvidiafb so i can use the real nvidia driver
<gribelu> on .24
<cheguevara> not intel wifi
<cheguevara> the firmware is missing
<buz> sure you can
<cheguevara> well yeah i know i can
<buz> you just need to copy the firmware in the right place
<buz> thats how i use wifi on 23.9
<buz> but since i cant compile alsa against .24 i dont have sound with that one
<gribelu> as they said on the forums .. Let our development team work and "its ready when its ready"...
<gribelu> :|
<gribelu> bad grammar too
<buz> "You may get only white rectangles if DRI is not enabled or fails to initialize"
<buz> mhh but glxinfo says direct rendering works
<gribelu> i have an unrelated question.. when will the kdesudo package be fixed?
<cheguevara> whats wrong with it
<gribelu> well.. it doesn't work in kcontrol, gdebi-kde or anything of that kind
<gribelu> i always install the gutsy package
<gribelu> there are at least 3 bug reports that i know of
<gribelu> hardy has 1.4 and gutsy has 1.1
<jpatrick> gribelu: I could ask for a backport
<cheguevara> hmm i just fount an interesting bug
<cheguevara> if u don't have xorg.conf
<jpatrick> gribelu: but is it not in security?
<cheguevara> or if it doesn't have certain sections
<gribelu> 1.4 throws a "command not found" error message right after i give it my password
<cheguevara> Monitor & Displace in kcontrol doesn't load at all
<cheguevara> *Display
<gribelu> it works if i run it directly like "kdesu kate" or whatever
<gribelu> no it just dies after requesting the password (for example, administrator mode in kcontrol)
<gribelu> 1.1 from gutsy repos just works with no problems..
<gribelu> how do i request a backport?
<jpatrick> gribelu: I think the updates were bug/security fixes tho
<gribelu> i'm just asking because many days went past since the bug surfaced
<gribelu> and nothing happend
<jpatrick> have you filed a bug against kdesudo?
<gribelu> when i tried to i found about 3-4 bug reports about it.. and i just posted the solution to one of them
<gribelu> the solution is to install the gutsy package
<gribelu> unfortunately i have to do that everytime i run dist-upgrade :)
<gribelu> i think the recent kdesudo doesn't support some of the old kdesu arguments
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/burning.jpg  <- have to admit, that is kind of cool, caught me by surprise as I had never noticed it before
<gribelu> puffy
<gribelu> looks like crap :)))
<nixternal> haha
<gribelu> at least their compositing thing is stable... or maybe not because windows still crashes and noone knows why
<cheguevara> and it doesn't work at all on intel
<gribelu> not working = stable!
<gribelu> anyway.. this is kdesudo bug i was talking about. The title isn't all that cool https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/172749
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172749 in kdesudo "Error kdesudo command not found when installing deb packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gribelu> that's the one :)
<Riddell> tonio is doing kdesudo
<gribelu> good for him
<gribelu> i thought more people would've hit this bug
<gribelu> it's pretty old by now
<jpatrick> gribelu: what does "gdb kdesudo kate" give?
<gribelu> one sec
<gribelu> it doesn't like kate
<gribelu>  /home/bogdan/kate: No such file or directory.
<jpatrick> just kdesudo kate in the console?
<gribelu> ah that works
<gribelu> it only dies in apps like kcontrol that 'summon' it
<gribelu> launching user control from kcontrol uses this command: /usr/bin/kdesu --nonewdcop -n -d -iuserconfig.png /usr/bin/kcmshell System/userconfig --embed-proxy 44040972 --lang en_US
<jpatrick> hell?
<gribelu> running that command in konsole it says: kdesu: Unknown option '--embed-proxy'.
<stdin> gribelu: I think I ran into that, I used "kdesudo -- command --command --options"
<jpatrick> ah, shell..
<stdin> (I think)
<gribelu> don't know if what i'm saying helps
<gribelu> but running administrator mode from kcontrol should make everything clear
<gribelu> on hardy that is
<gribelu> or installing a package from gdebi... or running the update manager
<gribelu> jpatrick: ignore what i said above about running in shell and '--embed-proxy'.. it has the same behavior with 1.1
<gribelu> something else must be at fault
<gribelu> if you need me to run some command just shoot
<stdin> Riddell: we need uses to run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" before installing the kde4 packages, otherwise they won't get the new kdebase and will get overwrite errors
<ltmon> Riddell, stdin: there's an error on line 3 of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the just released packages in case it hasn't been spotted yet
<stdin> ltmon: yeah, we spotted that a little while ago
<ltmon> ok np :)
<nosrednaekim> yay! RC2! thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-12
<stdin> Riddell: kdebase-kde4 isn't installed with -runtime or -workspace, so that needs to be added to the installed packages on the announcement
 * echughes is back.
<cheguevara> http://dot.kde.org/1197405276/
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ubuntu and kubuntu membership are teh same.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Oh.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: the CC would appreciate if people interested in kubuntu memberships got done by the kubuntu council.
<Hobbsee> you'll find one's a team of the other
<ScottK> Was that always true?
<Hobbsee> yes
<ScottK> OK.  I learn something new every day.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+members
<Hobbsee> has kubuntu-members as a team member.
<ScottK> Right and the other way around too.
<Hobbsee> i didn't see the other way around
<Hobbsee> which may mean my searching is crap - or that it's not there.
<Hobbsee> in effect, they're all members of u/k/e-members
 * nosrednaekim whispers "x"
<ScottK> That and I could be on crack.  Now that I look again, that seems more likely.
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: do they have xubuntu members?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: hah :)
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: no clue... ;) but you ahd all the other letters in there ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you may want to fix the file conflicts in kdepimlibs, instead of me giving this one back
<Hobbsee> OTOH, i could just fix it
<Hobbsee> bugger.  i marked the dupes the wrong way aorund
 * Hobbsee wonders where that's even supposed to go
<Hobbsee> actually, looking at this, Riddell needs to fix a whole bunch of file conflicts
<ScottK> Hobbsee's making list, she's checking it twice ....
<Hobbsee> hehe
 * Hobbsee gets the daily phonecall from $work
<lnxkde> guys
<lnxkde> I want to remove kde3, well allmost all of it and leave kde4 and be able to use amarok...
<lnxkde> and use kde4 rc2
<Hobbsee> just wait
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: KDE 4 transition in process, some deps are broken |  Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Two days to merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Developer Meeting Wednesday 12th Dec. at 23:00 UTC | Tutorial Day on Thursday 13th https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Hobbsee> there.
<Hobbsee> now people can read the topic, and stop telling us the same things over and over.
<CheGuevara> hal still needs to be fixed right
<lnxkde> lol
<Hobbsee> hal should be fixed, i thought
<Hobbsee> it has built now
<CheGuevara> oh
<buz_kde4> yeah, kwin_composite is working
<buz_kde4> it seems to fail if you dont run it on the first X session
<buz> lets see how well kwin_composite runs in a kde3 session :P
<buz> better than compiz from the looks of it
<buz> this works surprisingly well, actually
<buz> you can even work with it :P
<jussio1> Riddell: Ping: do you have a md5sum for the kubuntu kde4 rc2 live cd? and if so, could you make it available? (I only ask as the .iso is hosted on your space)
<Riddell> jussio1: can do, hang on
<jussio1> Riddell: many thanks :D
<Riddell> jussio1: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/cds/kubuntu-kde4-rc2.iso.md5
<jussio1> Riddell: I would appreciate it if you were able to pop it on the wiki : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KDE4-RC2
<jussio1> Riddell: great!
<Riddell> jussio1: it's a wiki, edit :)
<jussio1> Riddell: ok... hehe... wrote that before you posted... lol :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: were you planning to fix some of the file overwrites in kdepimlibs before getting the whole lot rebuilt?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: nope, but feel free to
<Hobbsee> i don't know where the files are supposed to go.  i was thinking of doing it earlier
<Riddell> Hobbsee: are there duplicated files?
<jussio1> Riddell: done :D
<jussio1> and thank you.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes
<Hobbsee> well, where duplicated files == file overwrites.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I doubt that's the case, I have all the packages installed fine
<Hobbsee> Riddell: 3 people have filed busg already.
<Riddell> overlapping with older versions I'd expect
<Hobbsee> possibly
<CheGuevara> there's a complaignt on dot.kde
<CheGuevara> Unpacking kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 (from .../kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4_4%3a3.97.0-1ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa2_all.deb) ...
<CheGuevara> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4_4%3a3.97.0-1ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa2_all.deb (--unpack):
<CheGuevara> trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kwriteconfig', which is also in package kdebase-bin
<Riddell> CheGuevara: they need to install the newer kdebase-bin
<CheGuevara> yeah thats what stdin was saying
<CheGuevara> add an apt-get upgrade in the guide to install rc2
<Riddell> hi Lure, did you see the kmilo patch? http://tvu.org.ru/kmilo.patch
<Lure> Riddell: no, I am in mess at work so doing overtime this week :-(
<Lure> Riddell: no time for kubuntu :-(
<Riddell> nasty, good luck fixing that
<Hobbsee> meeting later, too
<mikkael> may i ask: how is the progress on the libopenexr transistion ?
<buz> am i stupid or does kwin_composite really not display FPS as a number?
<Riddell> mikkael: what's still a problem for you?
<sebas> I can't comment on your first question, the answer to the second is "it doesn't for me"
<mikkael> Riddell, yes, if i want some to install seom kde4 stuff then libopenexr2c2a nieeds to be installed (isnt at the moment). if i install 2c2a manually it want to remove a lot of my kde3 stuff
<mikkael> libopenexr2ldbl is installed. if i want to remove that it want to remove lot of things too
<Riddell> mikkael: oh kde4 hasn't happened at all yet, it was waiting on hal to compile
<Riddell> it'll be a while yet
<mikkael> so the whole kde4 is not working with hardy at the moment ?
<Riddell> correct
<Tm_T> <3
<Riddell> we could ask Hobbsee to kindly raise the build score for kdepimlibs/4:3.97.0-1ubuntu3
<mikkael> too stupid that i upgraded to hardy just for earlier kde4 packages, glorious idea :)
<Tm_T> heh
<buz> may kwin_composite isnt as stable as i thought
<buz> or maybe it's Xorg itself
<buz> thinking of it, it probably is
<barcley> hi, I just tried to install KDE4 RC2 and kdebase-bin conflicts with kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4; is there some easy solution for this w/o deinstalling KDE3.5?
 * Hobbsee points to the topic
<nosrednaekim> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<nosrednaekim> ahh wait...thought this was #kubuntu XD
<barcley> should I try the command in #kubuntu? :-)
<nosrednaekim> barcley: well, you should ask support questions over there.
<barcley> mhm, ok :-)
<Reydan> b
 * Reydan slaps Reydan around a bit with a large trout
<stdin> Riddell: I've noticed a slight issue with the kde4 wrapper scripts, they don't pass on any options to the command  it needs a '$@' after it
<Riddell> shouldn't be too hard to add
<stdin> and the konqueror link in the kmenu is broken "kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing-kde4"  should be "kfmclient-kde4 openProfile webbrowsing"
<stdin> or maybe all the links in the kmenu with options, like the Find Files/Folders link "kfind %f-kde4"
<stdin> yeah, all the ones that have options, it just adds -kde4 to the end which doesn't work with apps with options
<Riddell> I'd noticed that one, needs some fancy sed
<reisi> damn i just hurried home to be in time for tutorials day and it's tomorrow not today :D
<jpatrick> ah the excitement :)
 * jpatrick finally found something for the pkg-talk
<CheGuevara> still a meeting today :P
<CheGuevara> i miss my kde4 now :(
<stdin> Riddell: just changing "| sed 's/Exec=.*$$/&-kde4/' \" to "| sed 's/Exec=[a-z]*/&-kde4/' \" should work, I've tested it on a load of .desktop files
<Riddell> stdin: great thanks
<Riddell> stdin: debdiffs welcome :)
<stdin> hold on, I'll whip one up :)
<Riddell> well it's more than 1, it's needed for all the KDE modules
<Riddell> although it would be fairly each to do it in batch using for loops
<stdin> you want the diffs versioned for hardy right?
<Riddell> stdin: yes
<bddebian> Heya
<stdin> Riddell: http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/
<Riddell> stdin: genius!
<stdin> took a while, I forgot to add the hardy deb-src so it got them from the ppa 1st time round :p
<Riddell> stdin: there's a few missing though
<stdin> yeah, and I need to redo kdemultimedia...
<stdin> having the flu is starting to effect me  a bit
<Riddell> kdeaccessibility-kde4 kdeadmin-kde4 kdeartwork-kde4 kdesdk-kde4 kdetoys-kde4 kdeutils-kde4 kdewebdev-kde4
<Tm_T> when we did have meeting? or did it go already
<Riddell> Tm_T: 5 hours
<Tm_T> aah, thanks
<mendred> hi are there amd64 packages for kde4 RC 2 for gutsy?
<Riddell> mendred: sure
<Riddell> Tm_T: no agenda items though
<manchicken> Anybody seen Tonio_?
<mendred> Riddell : cool :)...is it the same as mentioned here ? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Riddell> mendred: yes
<mendred> thank u :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: no broblems, still interested to be there if there is any action, big or not
 * Tm_T hates fuzzy days and strong medication
<stdin> Riddell: that reminds me, you still need to mention that they need to do an upgrade before installing the kde4 packages (to get the new kdebase)
<mendred> stdin: i need to do a apt-get upgrade before installing kde4 ?
<mendred> from the new repos?
<stdin> mendred: yep, otherwise you'll get some overwrite errors
<mendred> alright thanks :)
<stdin> Riddell: and the rest of the debdiffs should be up now
<Riddell> stdin: able to do extragear-plasma too?
<Riddell> that should be the lot of them
<stdin> shouldn't be a problem
<mhb> hi
<mhb> meeting today?
<stdin> in about 4.5 hours
<Tm_T> brrrrh
<mhb> great
<stdin> Riddell: nothing to be done for extragear-plasma
<Riddell> stdin: hmm
<Riddell> oh aye, no apps in it
<stdin> yep :)
<Riddell> stdin: ok, great, thanks for that, should boost your launchpad karma up a bit once I upload :)
<stdin> heh, it's been dropping a bit recently
<stdin> shame LP doens't count PPAs :p
<Artemis_Fowl> hi. I would like my application to get the contents of a file, that only the root user may access, using the KDE4 libs. which lib should I use?
<stdin> Artemis_Fowl: #kde4-devel is a better place to ask
<Artemis_Fowl> iKnow. But there I got no answer....
<yuriy> what meeting? and why does it start at the same time as my exam
<mhb> it's going to be quite boring today unless we add topics
<mhb> so let's add! :o)
<CheGuevara> go on then :P
<mhb> later, criticising kickoff now.
<allee> mhb: where?
<mhb> why do all the developers keep informing the users that Kickoff is the way to go and it really, really is better?
 * allee looks for entaining lurking
<mhb> allee: one of aseigo's post, I'm fed up with the convincing (see above)
<allee> mhb: my kids had no problem with kickoff (whatever that's worth)
<mhb> :o)
<fdoving> it is annoying, but it works. :)
<mhb> right
<mhb> I'd be happy with it if it were 95.
<fdoving> i rarely use menus. so i don't really care.
<allee> there were times were much thought was spend on how the hierachy of info looks like in the web.  Today I don't care about hierarchy. I'm happy with a handful of 'most wanted' and a good search.  I'm still not really used to kickoff, but it resembles my web habits much more that kmenu
<fdoving> kerry-search or alt-f2 is what i use.
<mhb> for me, it is easy to click where I don't want to.
<mhb> I'm also happy with a spotlight-like application search.
<mhb> I don't need a menu at all.
<jpatrick> katapult!
<mhb> like that.
<mhb> except katapult is dead because of the KDE4 devs :o)
<jpatrick> howso?
<fdoving> alt+f2 in kde4 is nice.
<mhb> some aseigo's alt+f2 dialog should replace it, shouldn't it?
<jpatrick> hmm, I might intergate it
<mhb> so I've heard they're going to freeze all bugreports for KDE3.
<mhb> what a splendid idea, except maybe they don't even have KDE4 ready, parts like KDE4-PIM won't even be available with KDE4.0
<mhb> it's more like KDE4.-1 to me.
<stdin> hmm, I thought there was probably going to be a kde 3.5.9
<ScottK> Maybe the distros that have to actually support KDE 3 for some time will come together and work something out.
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, did you get my /msg from last night?
<sandsmark> is there any updated icecream packages available somewhere?
<nixternal> 1.2-3 in Hardy
<sandsmark> I just need it on my gutsy-server
<nixternal> !info icecream
<ubotu> icecream: Radio stream download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 84 kB
<nixternal> huh
<sandsmark> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icecream_(software)
<nixternal> is that the same icecream you are looking for? or
<nixternal> heh, that's what I thought
<sandsmark> nixternal: no, I want the distcc-on-steroids icecream;)
<nixternal> !info icecc
<nixternal> :)
<sandsmark> ;)
<ubotu> icecc: distributed compiler (client and server). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-2 (gutsy), package size 291 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<sandsmark> ah
<sandsmark> thanks
<nixternal> man, that threw me for a loop for a second
<nixternal> interesting how we have a release newer than what is in the suse ftp
<sandsmark> heh
<sandsmark> the power of communities?
<nixternal> I guess
<guaqua> mh
<nixternal> you forgot the b
<nixternal> :p
<guaqua> am i the only one with trouble launching kde4 rc2 desktop?
<nixternal> I haven't tried it...what error(s) are you getting?
<guaqua> when i try to choose the desktop at kdm, the screen goes black for a sec and the login menu comes back
<nixternal> hrmm
<guaqua> err...when i choose kde4, login -> goes black -> login again
<gribelu> is it just me or does hardy crash lately.. it keeps freezing when the system is under load and i show/hide yakuake quickly, or i use the volume control OSD repeatedly
<nixternal> gribelu: same here...well it isn't freezing, but it is slow as all hell
<gribelu> nixternal: mine freezes.. ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work, but apps keep working in the background, or i think so cause music keeps playing
<nixternal> something is obviously leaking, but I haven't pinpointed it yet...because after a reboot, it runs fine, and then after a while just slows down
<gribelu> hard reset is my only escape
<guaqua> i've had similar issues with gutsy
<guaqua> though it's been totally locking
<guaqua> i.e. nothing works
<gribelu> same here.. only the mouse cursor works, and music plays happily
<gribelu> had to reset twice today
<guaqua> my problem is probably something to do with hardware drivers since there seems to be no log trace of what happens when the system freezes
<gribelu> i've been using the same nvidia driver since it was released.. and everything else
<gribelu> but lately it's been crashing
<gribelu> i'm guessing some recent update to xorg or whatever
<ryanakca> guaqua: what does ~/.xsession-errors tell you?
<guaqua> urgh, sorry. my bad for not checking it out before
 * ryanakca shrugs :)
<ryanakca> fixed it?
<guaqua> a sex
<guaqua> s/x/c/g
<guaqua> :F
<guaqua> /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde: line 82: /home/gua/.kde4/share/config/startupconfig: No such file or directory
<guaqua> i'd go with rm -rf ~/.kde4
<guaqua> but what does that file contain?
<ryanakca> guaqua: no clue, google for it, maybe try getting the file from packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<guaqua> what does yours have?
<guaqua> how do i modify the items in kdm?
<Riddell> guaqua: #kubuntu
<mhb> meeting in ten?
<Tm_T> in ten minutes
<mhb> yes.
<Riddell> nixternal: ping, meeting
<Riddell> kwwii: ping, meeting
<kwwii> Riddell: right
<Riddell> kwwii: don't worry, it has an empty agenda :)
<kwwii> lol
<lnxkde> hi!
<lnxkde> hey, I installed kde4 and in order to get a full session I had to follow the rc1 steps ( editing the startkde and so on
<lnxkde> i sthat normal?
<lnxkde> or is that part of the broken?
<Riddell> lnxkde: a fix has been uploaded
<lnxkde> Riddell: ok :D nice donwloading the updates to unistall all and re install it :) RIddell btw if I want to remove kde3 desktop and leave on ly the libs to run amarok and use KDE4rc2
<lnxkde> what shoudl I do..? apt-get remove kicker kdesktop bla bla?
<lnxkde> or its there a easy way?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I assume I can't apply for membership now?
<Riddell> Tm_T: sure
<Tm_T> can?
<Tm_T> then :))
<stdin> Tm_T: quick add yourself to the agenda :)
<Tm_T> I can't
<stdin> how come?
<Tm_T> I have wiki allergy and shakes going
 * Tm_T hates drugs
 * stdin hates wikis
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> Riddell, whats the ETA of kde4 on kubuntu (didn't wanna ask in meeting, 'cause of membership discussion)
<Riddell> cheguevara: of rc 2?
<cheguevara> yeah, sorry
<Riddell> well it's in gutsy PPA, for hardy we just need to wait for the buildds to get round to building it
<cheguevara> cool, thx
<claydoh> is there a general bug triaging guideline/how-to out there?
 * claydoh feels he needs some hand holding, even tho he hates the thought of it
<cheguevara> come to tutorial day tomorow :)
<claydoh> that I can't do, working my 12 hour day at the restaurant :(
<nosrednaekim> claydoh: take a look at the logs
<claydoh> tho I may catch some at the end, depending on how long it lasts for
<cheguevara> work at restaraunt tomorow as well actually lol
<claydoh> nosrednaekim: I will do thats for sure
<claydoh> well, I say restaurant, but i really mean my Wendy's :)
<claydoh> some may argue the tru 'restaurant' moniker
<Riddell> ardchoille: I don't know about cloacks, you probably need to ask someone on the irc council
<Riddell> hobbsee is as I remember
<Riddell> or as stdin says
<stdin> it needs need a staffer to actually set it
<stdin> s/need//
<Riddell> kwwii: enjoy America
<steveire> Where is the qtdemo app in kubuntu? I can't find it with apt-cache
<kwwii> Riddell: thanks, can't wait to see my mom and spend the next couple of weeks not having to invite people over, clean up, etc :-)
<steveire> Do I have to compile qt myself to get it?
<stdin> steveire: I think it's in qt4-doc
<Tm_T> stdin: btw should I join our kde4 team?
<cheguevara> hmm i forgot what was the URL to view kubuntu only bugs
<cheguevara> don't want to help them with damn gnome :P
<stdin> Tm_T: if you plan on helping ;) but iirc it's an invite only team
<cheguevara> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<cheguevara> is that the one
<Tm_T> stdin: that's exactly my plan
<Tm_T> stdin: is upstream counted as help
<Tm_T> ?
<stdin> hmm, I guess
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> sure if I can help with package issues, even better
<stdin> well that's pretty much all it's used for
<Tm_T> yes
<stdin> except for the 2 people that assigned bugs it to
<steveire> stdin: I don't seem to get an executable by getting qt4-doc
<Tm_T> well I meant not only making packages buildable, but packages polished
<steveire> also the qtdoc command opens konq on qt3 documentation.
<Tm_T> stdin: ok, invite me if needed
<Tm_T> stdin: otherwise, poke me when I can help, you know :)
<stdin> Tm_T: I can't, I'm not an admin
<stdin> poke Riddell or Hobbsee
<Tm_T> well you got my point anyway
<Tm_T> more like, invite me if that is needed, it's not for me anyway
<stdin> I'm sure you can help with the KDE 4.0 release
<Tm_T> membership I mean, it's for Kubuntu :)
<cheguevara> does anyone use kubuntu-grub-splashimages
<Tm_T> cheguevara: I did use, not anymore I believe
<cheguevara> do u know if this bug 77493 still exists
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77493 in kubuntu-grub-splashimages "grub menu.lst bootprefix parameter not working" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77493
<Tm_T> nope, sorry
<stdin> steveire: it's in /usr/share/doc/qt4-doc/qt4-demos.tar.gz (you compile it)
<stdin> cheguevara: not sure, but /boot works
<steveire> stdin: Oh right. That's not so convenient.
<cheguevara> just installed
<cheguevara> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/KUBUNTU_splashscreen_blue_neon_logo_03.xpm.gz
<cheguevara> so i guess its fine
<stdin> not if your prefix is /some/strange/path, but if it's /boot then it's shorter :)
<cheguevara> the bug reporter says "The simple way to fix the problem is to replace '${BOOTPREFIX}' with '/boot':"
<cheguevara> so he's is /boot anyway
<stdin> steveire: it doesn't take too long to compile/install it as I remember
<cheguevara> but closed, someone will re-open it if it still happenes :P
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-13
<Tm_T> rrrgh, eating, drinking and helping Xine upstream with 1.2 branch ->
<cheguevara> talk about multitasking :P
<steveire> stdin: Yeah it didn't take too long.
<Tm_T> cheguevara: also several support channels I notice
<limac> hey
<Tm_T> I need more hands and time!
<limac> for tomorrow's tutorial, is there going to b any repeat or anything? Like a repeat of the tutorial, 'cause i am goig to miss it since i am going to be at school!
<stdin> limac: there will be logs available
<limac> stdin: what do u mean?
<limac> logs?
<stdin> the session will be logged and you can read those logs at your convenience
<ardchoille> Just read the agenda for Kubuntu Tutorials Day, definitely something I ned to attend :)
<Tm_T> 0215.19 <@insanity> karma for Tm_T: -499
<Tm_T> mmmmh
<limac> stdin: whut do u mean the sessions will be logged?
<ardchoille> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<limac> gotcha!
<Tm_T> stdin: see ^
<limac> ubotu is very helpful!
<limac> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu-devel!
<stdin> I think there will be a specific place for the session logs too
<stdin> not just the standard log place
 * Tm_T should clean his mess
<Tm_T> his or her, who knows
<limac> So before going to school, if I join this channel, then I can also go thru everything right!
<limac> ???
<ardchoille> limac: You could join and have your client log the convo
<limac> yeah so that'll also work right!
<stdin> limac: there will be logs available even if you don't join. ubuntulog also logs this channel
<limac> wanna but can't skip school, important TEST tom. Counts as 70% of uor grade!
<limac> btw, how can i log the convo?
<stdin> you don't have to
<limac> but how can I do it?
<stdin> depends on your client, most keep logs automatically
<ardchoille> limac: That woold be in the options/config for your irc client
<ardchoille> limac: Which client?
<stdin> konversation keeps them in ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs
<limac> chatzilla
<limac> wat about chatzilla? :?
<stdin> I don't know, never used it. not sure it can log
<limac> but I can use konversation too,(since i'm using kubuntu)
<limac> thnx
<limac> :)
<limac_> I am on konversation right now
<ardchoille> limac: Check the settings, I know konversation can log
<limac_> wat in settings?
<stdin> settings > configure konversation > logging
<limac_> ok
<limac_> gotcha then?
<stdin> make sure it's enabled
<Tm_T> meh
<limac_> it's enabled
<Tm_T> quiet moment now, build fails and upstream devels gone sleeping
<limac_> so how can I revisit it
<limac_> ?
<stdin> see the directory it says? logs are in there
<limac_> ok hold on a sec let me see! :)
<limac_> :)
<limac_> where is that directory:  /home/limac/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs
<stdin> that's exactly where is it
<stdin> open that in konqueror or dolphin
<limac_> did that!!!
<limac_> proceed
<stdin> look at what's in there
<limac_> says : Home folder, storage media, network folders, trash, apps
<ardchoille> limac: When you go to /home/limac/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs in konqueror, what do you see in that dir?
<limac_> how can i go to taht dir?
<ardchoille> open konqueror, type that path into the location bar
<ardchoille> /home/limac/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs is a path
<limac_> hold on
<limac_> thnx dude, i got it now!! :)
<ardchoille> :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: howdy
<DaSkreech> Hey Tm_T
<limac_> and can u guys tell me wat languages i need to no, in order to be a devel?
<Tm_T> limac_: english is recommended
<DaSkreech> limac_: ones that instruct the computer
<ardchoille> limac: There are several.. I am currently learning python, but there are C, C++, perl, ruby, etc
<limac> I mean like computer language? :) ilive in the US
<limac> I only know c/c++
<DaSkreech> limac: English is still recommended
<Tm_T> limac_: those are just fine :)
 * DaSkreech ducks
<limac> and wat about qt?
<cheguevara> its not a language
<cheguevara> its a framework
<limac> ah!
<cheguevara> for C++
<stdin> and python
<limac> ok!! :D
<ardchoille> limac: I'll be using that to write apps in pyqt
<limac> so i'll learn python too!
<limac> cool
<limac> :)
 * cheguevara only knows php
<DaSkreech> Python is pretty easy to learn
<cheguevara> too bad php is not really helpful to kubuntu heh
<cheguevara> well there's php-qt
<limac> python is the easiest of all langs,  i started learning it but it was capable of getting me bored soon enough and i gave up!!!! :/
<limac_> ./join kubuntu-motu
<limac_> ./join #kubuntu-motu
<Tm_T> remove dot
<Tm_T> and k
<limac_> oops
<Tm_T> IIRC
<limac_> btw is there any channel such as "kubuntu-motu"?
<ardchoille> limac: Kubuntu uses Ubuntu repos
<ScottK> limac_: No.  We do that stuff here or in #ubuntu-motu
<limac> ah!
<limac> hihih
<limac> but they all deb repos! hihihi :)
<DaSkreech> limac
<DaSkreech> You probably need better a grasp of OO thinking :)
<DaSkreech> limac: it's the same repos
<limac> whats OO thinking?
<limac> i no just kidding around!
<DaSkreech> Open XML :)
<Tm_T> you no?
<limac> and does anyone know how I can change my boot order for a win 98 machine. says all wierd stuff like "A,C,SCSI", in the BIOS, and can't figure out which is what, plud what's the PU button?
<DaSkreech> It's a smelly button
<limac> what?
 * DaSkreech holds nose
<DaSkreech> PU
<yuriy> anything of interest from the meeting?
<ardchoille> yuriy: Two new kubuntu members
<ardchoille> Tm_T and ardchoille
<Tm_T> also nixternal shocked once again \o/
<nixternal> shh
<nixternal> I am learning DHTML right now :)
<Tm_T> s/shocked/been\ shocked/
<yuriy> congrats Tm_T
<yuriy> who's ardchoille?
<ardchoille> I am :)
<limac> i am not!
<ardchoille> yuriy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ardchoille2
<Tm_T> yuriy: danke
<yuriy> ardchoille: well congrats to you too
<ardchoille> ty :)
<limac> man my feisty cd on my win98 machine is spurting out defects!
<nixternal> limac] man my feisty cd on my win98 machine is spurting out defects!
<nixternal> hahahahahah! you seriously made me LOL in the middle of class with that one :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<DaSkreech> What's up with PDF?
<DaSkreech> I hear there is a new backend being created?
<limac> hey
<Tm_T> hey hey
<limac> my friend has a problem, he wants to view this page: http://www.anandabazar.com/, but its showing all wierd language(an alien languge) not the languag, they call Bengali
<no0tic> hey hey hey
<DaSkreech> hey hey hey
<limac> hey hey hey hey
<DaSkreech> + hey!
<DaSkreech> dang >-<
<no0tic> while(0) print hey
<DaSkreech> I'm out of date :(
<limac> is there like a "say hey as many times as u can cometition going on"?
<no0tic> uhm... while(1) say hey
<Tm_T> limac: you know this is not support channel, right?
<limac> yup!
<limac> i no
<limac> hihihih
<cheguevara> i think latest policykit update broke mounting again
<limac> kubuntu is way better than ubuntu, just my opinion. more stable i mean!
<cheguevara> either that or vista b0rked my ntfs partition
<ardchoille> no comment :P
<cheguevara> hey i need to play games once in a while
<cheguevara> i swear i don't use it for nothign else :P
<limac> anyone tried gparted here? it's the best!
<limac> again, also my opinion^
<cheguevara> gparted has fucked up so many partition layouts for me
<ardchoille> cheguevara: Please watch the language
<cheguevara> sorry
<DaSkreech> qtparted IS dead right?
<DaSkreech> with Partition magic?
<Tm_T> umm, what?
<cheguevara> yeah both are dead if thats what u mean
<DaSkreech> Well I know Partition magic is dead
<DaSkreech> ok just checking
<Tm_T> hrrr
<cheguevara> http://qtparted.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/qtparted/
<cheguevara> or may be not
<Tm_T> :p
<cheguevara> they are porting to QT 4
<DaSkreech> cheguevara: Who is they?
<DaSkreech> Same people or  fork?
<cheguevara> ark linux ppl
<Tm_T> hey now, no need to cursing
<DaSkreech> ok
<istarex> Will there be transcripts available for the kubuntu tutorial day sessions being held tomorrow?
<cheguevara> yes
<istarex> Will they be linked off the tutorial day wiki page?
<yuriy> just made this for the last slide of a presentation :D http://www.yktech.us/temp/holidaykonqi.png
<aRyn> has the Developer Meeting been in this channel for everyone?
<ScottK> No.  It was in #ubuntu-meeting.
<Tm_T> yup
<aRyn> sry, what did you say?
<ardchoille> < ScottK> No.  It was in #ubuntu-meeting.
<ardchoille> < Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> ardchoille: I bet that was important line =)
<ardchoille> Just wanted to catch everything :)
<ardchoille> But looking at the timestamps, he got that last line
<Tm_T> heh
<aRyn> sry, I had a disconnec,t could you plz resend me the messages after mine?
<aRyn> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Tm_T> aRyn: done
<ardchoille> aRyn: I did
<aRyn> hm
<ardchoille> There were only two lines
<aRyn> thx
<aRyn> ^^
<aRyn> o thx, i jsut wanted to ask for the logs :D
<aRyn> hm, lol, shit, on the website is this channel written -.-
<aRyn> now it took place in another one
<aRyn> hm
<aRyn> thought it would be here
<aRyn> damn
<aRyn> and what's about the tut day?
<ardchoille> Please watch the language
<ardchoille> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 13 Dec 14:00: Desktop Team Development | 18 Dec 15:00: Server Team meeting | 20 Dec 14:00: Desktop Team Development
<aRyn> yeah, on the website is written: where? #kubuntu-devel
<aRyn> but it wasn't here...
<ardchoille> This one?  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<aRyn> ardchoille: what did you mean with "You did"? and Tm_T: what did you mean with "done"?
<aRyn> ardchoille: yes
<aRyn> oehm
<aRyn> and the topic
<ardchoille> aRyn: You asked us to repeat what was said when you were out and "we did"
<aRyn> lol, ok, because I already said thx
<aRyn> maybe it was a biiig laag
<aRyn> ^^
<ardchoille> I'm just responding to   * aRyn* ardchoille: what did you mean with "You did"? and Tm_T: what did you mean with "done"?
<aRyn> yes, me2
<aRyn> when will be the next developer meeting?
<aRyn> and what is 'LoCo'?
<Tm_T> Local Community
<aRyn> Tm_T: could you plz tell me the Topic in #ubuntu-meeting like ~5h before the meeting started?
<aRyn> can't find it
<ardchoille> aRyn: Does this help? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<aRyn> yea, kind if
<aRyn> of
<aRyn> I'm a little bit pissed of right now, i must say, i was looking forward to participating on my first developer-meeting and now that...
<aRyn> uff
<aRyn> in*
<ardchoille> aRyn: You can add that calendar to your korganizer calendar, you know?
<aRyn> yea, i did that already for todays meeting...but LOL if it tells me the wrong place, that's ofr nothing...
<ardchoille> aRyn: Clickin on an event in the calendar tells you which channel it's in
<aRyn> but i put that event in by hand, you mean I can add the whole calendar in korganizer?
<aRyn> and how to go?
<ardchoille> aRyn: For instance, the Kubuntu/Ubuntu meeting today, the event says it's in #ubuntu-meeting
<ardchoille> aRyn: Ah, ok. on that web page, there is a small icon at the bottom, looks like a calendar.. click it
<ardchoille> Choose Save as.., then save it. Then open korganizer and add it as a calcendar
<aRyn> did this meeting also took place at the LoCos? ANd maybe got translated automatically in their native languages or are that completely different channels?
<aRyn> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 13 Dec 14:00: Desktop Team Development | 18 Dec 15:00: Server Team meeting | 20 Dec 14:00: Desktop Team Development
<aRyn> hm, what's about the today's meeting?
<aRyn> it's missing
<aRyn> already updated?^^
<ardchoille> aRyn: It must have been updated already because today's meeting was there earlier
<aRyn> [20:00] <ardchoille> I have a habit of being somewhere other than where I wanted to be, lol
<aRyn> rofl :)
<Tm_T> aRyn: btw do you have wiki or LP page?
<aRyn> ?
<Tm_T> wiki.ubuntu.com and launchpad.net
<aRyn> hm, sry, I don't get the question, what's wiht those pages?
<Tm_T> aRyn: page describing you and your doing
<Tm_T> https://launchpad.net/~tmt
<Tm_T> for example
<aRyn> to answer ur question: I had the wiki page, not so the LP page
<aRyn> (if that was ur question.... ^^)
<Tm_T> yes
<aRyn> thx for it
<Tm_T> and if you do have, I'm interested to see
<Tm_T> aRyn: ...and answer says it all ;)
<aRyn> ~~
<aRyn> btw where can the mailing list be found?
<Tm_T> lists.ubuntu.com should have them all
<aRyn> kk
<aRyn> how often are these meetings in common? once a week? after 2 weeks?
<Tm_T> depends
<Tm_T> sometimes its needed more often, but I assume not month long gaps
<aRyn> especially kubuntu ones
<aRyn> like today
<Tm_T> well thats what I meant
<aRyn> (or yesterday, depens on ur zones^^)
<aRyn> ok, but main thing is: they are no "rare thing", so that it would be very annoying to miss one (like me today...) ?
<Tm_T> you didn't really miss anything
<aRyn> yea, to read not, but to take part in :) but it's okay, thanks anyway ^^
<aRyn> especially after rc2
<Tm_T> aRyn: btw if you really care about my client versions etc, you can always ask, it's more polite way always
<mhb> have a nice tutorial day!
<nareshov> Two days to merge! yay!
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> hi \sh
<\sh> moins Tm_T
 * nareshov is away: Gone away for now.
<raphink> hop
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> skip
<Riddell> nareshov: gonnae no use public away
<ardchoille> Riddell: Are you Scottish?
<Riddell> ardchoille: that I am
<elisiano> ardchoille: how do u get that hostname?
<ardchoille> Most people wouldn't have picked up on the "Iain vs Ian" earlier
<elisiano> Riddell: I wish I were you.... not for coding, for whiskey
<elisiano> :D
<ardchoille> elisiano: I became an Ubuntu member today
<Riddell> ahem, elisiano clearly isn't Scottish
<Tm_T> ardchoille: I got uglier cloak!
<elisiano> of course I'm not :D
<elisiano> but I'd like to
<Riddell> elisiano: you must be thinking of whisky
<Riddell> any other spelling is blasphemy
<ardchoille> Tm_T: You're above me in the food chain, lol
<Tm_T> haha
<elisiano> yeah correction: s/whiskey/whisky/
<elisiano> :D
<elisiano> is that ok? :)
<Riddell> perfect
<elisiano> may I have a glass now?
 * Riddell pours finest single cask
 * Tm_T gives a glass of milk to elisiano 
<jussio1> hmmm... so this is what the devs do all day... Whisky!!!
<ardchoille> elisiano: "Anythin' nae Scottish is crrrrrap"
<Tm_T> Riddell: thanks, I needed that
 * Tm_T uses whisky to polish her new helmet
<ardchoille> jussio1: Now you see why I joined? :P
<elisiano> Tm_T: I like milk as well, but you know, it's not a morning thing... whisky is
<jussio1> ardchoille: hehehe...nice
 * Tm_T drinks only water, coffee and tea
<Tm_T> and water
<Tm_T> oh, and orange juice today
<ardchoille> elisiano: Let me get you a link..
<jussio1> Tm_T: you arent a true Finn then... tru Finns only drink coffee, beer and Vodka!
<jussio1> :P
<ardchoille> elisiano: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NewMemberHowto
<Tm_T> jussio1: yup, I don't like alcohol
<Tm_T> jussio1: my head is a mess already =)
<jussio1> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<ardchoille> elisiano: You have to show sustained support. I wasn't sure mine would qualify, but I had some fans in the meeting :)
<elisiano> lol
<elisiano> I heard also of "unaffiliated" hostname
<elisiano> and u get that by just bugging the staff
<ardchoille> elisiano: yes, anyone can get that cloak.. talk to a freenode staffer
<elisiano> yeah, which is who? :)
<jussio1> nalioth
<ardchoille> elisiano: you can list them with /stats p
<ardchoille> Not sure if that is reliable, tho
<elisiano> thanks
<jussio1> elisiano: just /join #freenode
<elisiano> that's nice, no staff atm
<elisiano> anyway not a issue, just wondering how... thanks
<jussio1> :D
<ardchoille> Hmm.. chomping at the bit here for the Kubuntu tutorials Day. The 1st, 2nd, and 4th sessions already have my attention
 * elisiano yawns
<wolfger> is it time for the tutorials yet? ;-)
<Riddell> spose I should think of something to say :)
<Riddell> holy guacamole, over 100 people in here, up from 60 when I announced tutorials day
<dholbach> yoohooo! :)
<ardchoille> How do I set up my @ubuntu.com email address ?
<elisiano> from what I read it should be automagically
<elisiano> it should be an alias to the email with which u created your launchpad account
<elisiano> ardchoille:
<elisiano> Membership entitles you to the following benefits: An @ubuntu.com e-mail alias that forwards to your real e-mail - the email-address will be set up automatically and will be based on your main Launchpad ID: [MAILTO] your_launchpad_id@ubuntu.com. All email arriving at said address will be forwarded to the primary email address listed for your profile in Launchpad. You can test if it is active by sending
<elisiano> yourself some mail, from time to time.
<ardchoille> elisiano: That's what I thought too
<elisiano> I'm not thinking it :D https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NewMemberHowto
<jussio1> ardchoille: is yours not working?
<ardchoille> jussio1: It's not working
<jussio1> ardchoille: is it a gmail account?
<ardchoille> jussio1: yes
<Riddell> ardchoille: give it some time
<jussio1> ardchoille: ahh, kk.. there were some issues with gmail
<jussio1> IIRC
<Riddell> the mail server only sync occationally to launchpad
<ardchoille> Riddell: I'm not sure what that means. Does that mean I can only receive emial @ubuntu.com certain times of the day? Because gmail is sending back Failure notices immediately.
<elisiano> I think he means that it's not synced every second :D
<elisiano> ardchoille: how long have you been a member?
<ardchoille> elisiano: Just  few hours
<elisiano> I think that your email alias hasn't been set up yet
<ardchoille> Ok, I'll give it a day or two.
<elisiano> that's too bad because email@ubuntu.com r0x a lot
<elisiano> :D
<ardchoille> :)
<elisiano> Riddell: may I ask you a personal question: do you code for work or in your spare time?
<Riddell> elisiano: both
 * jussio1 sends Riddell a virtual Whisky for being awesome!
<Riddell> I'll save that until after the tutorials :)
<jussio1> :D
<ardchoille> hehe
<Tm_T> mmmgh
<jussio1> hmmm, what time is it utc now?
<jussio1> @now utc
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 13 2007, 10:49:08 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 3 hours 10 minutes
<jussio1> k then :D
<jussio1> so...4 hours to tutorials!! yay
<Tm_T> mmmgh
 * jussio1 is getting excited...
 * ardchoille is too
<jussio1> Tm_T: did someone gag you?
<Tm_T> jussio1: no, I'm just bit suffering here
<jussio1> Tm_T: how so?
<Tm_T> nerves in my right arm/shoulder causing pains and losing powers
<Tm_T> prolly from spine originating
<jussio1> ouch...
<Tm_T> pretty much normal day, no, better than normal still :p
<elisiano> @now gmt+1
<ardchoille> Why do people like Linux_Galore sit in #kubuntu and act disrespectful and childish?
<elisiano> @now Europe/Rome
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Rome: December 13 2007, 11:53:41 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 3 hours 6 minutes
<ardchoille> It's quite annoying. I wish I were an op in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> ardchoille: if so, do !ops
<Tm_T> ardchoille: warned, next will be going
<ardchoille> Tm_T:  Then he'll be going soon :)
<Tm_T> apparently
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Thank you, btw
 * jussio1 sighs
<Tm_T> np, sorry I wasnt there earlier
<ardchoille> np
<Tm_T> ardchoille: duty, not privilege ;)
<jussio1> hehe
<Riddell> ardchoille: becoming an op isn't hard
<ardchoille> Riddell: How do I apply?
<Riddell> ardchoille: ask me nicely
<Riddell> question is if I can remember how to do it
<ardchoille> Riddell: May I please be made an oper in #kubuntu? I promise I will do my best.
<jussio1> ardchoille: which timezone are you in?
<Riddell> ardchoille: that should be it
<ardchoille> Riddell: And may I say you are one of the most awesome people I have met? :)
<ardchoille> Riddell: Thank you so very much.
<ardchoille> jussio1: Uhm, not sure. Seattle, WA. I think it's PST
<Riddell> ardchoille: why thank you
 * jussio1 sighs - I often wish I could also help out there - there are often things that happen in the morning my tim (gmt +2) and Tm_T is not around... actually nobody seems to be around in the mornings. 
<Tm_T> jussio1: I'm often around there except few last weeks
<ardchoille> jussio1: I spend a lot of time in there.. my friends say "too much time"
<Tm_T> ardchoille: what is too much?
<jussio1> Tm_T: yeah... maybe thats why Ive noticed it
<ardchoille> Tm_T: That was my response :)
<mikkael> /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde needs to have "export KDEHOME=~/.kde4" too, else it will not log in. talking about hardy, dont know how things in gutsy are at the moment
<jussio1> ardchoille: there is no such thing as too much
<Tm_T> jussio1: also Jucato has been away
<mikkael> but finally kde4 working .D
<jussio1> Tm_T: yeah. We could do with a few more ops though, so having ardchoille is good.
<Tm_T> agreed there
<jussio1> Riddell:  Im happy to help also if you would like the help. ( I am OP in #ubuntustudio currently)
<Tm_T> Riddell: /msg chanserv access channel mask level
<Tm_T> whops
<Tm_T> Riddell: /msg chanserv access channel ADD mask level
<xRaich[o]2x> Hi. the kde4 packages are awesome. is someone working on kmail akregator and kwalletmanager packages? i'd like to test them.
<Riddell> jussio1: voila
<Tm_T> :)
<jussio1> Riddell: thank you muchly!
<Tm_T> Riddell: you might like to add rights to me here, so I don't need poke you guys when needed :)
<stdin> woah, ardchoille has a access level of 29?
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> right to the top
<ardchoille> My friends always told me I was special :)
<Tm_T> you are, you are!
<Tm_T> ardchoille: thats why you have your own league!
<ardchoille> hehe
<Riddell> 29 is the same as 20
<Tm_T> heh
<Riddell> Tm_T: there you go
<Tm_T> thanks sir
<Tm_T> readded me to #kubuntu I notice
<Tm_T> I had #kubuntu-devel in mind, sorta :p
<Riddell> comme ca
<Tm_T> oh well, I don't complain :)
<Tm_T> heh
<stdin> Riddell: well 25+ lets you use SET
<Tm_T> reminds me of something I did
<Tm_T> better left forgotten
<stdin> Riddell: heh, looks like I got a few build failure emails last night
<Tm_T> stdin: mails from lover that is
<stdin> Tm_T: not unless Launchpad Buildd System loves me :p
<ardchoille> lol
<Tm_T> stdin: that's what I said
<stdin> if it loves me, why does it not want to build my packages? :(
<Tm_T> more time with you?
<stdin> or it's just playing hard-to-get
<wolfger> it thinks you're too good for those packages
<stdin> it should respect my wishes, if you love someone, you must let them build their own packages :p
<wolfger> Launchpad knows what's best for you, and is only trying to protect you
 * wolfger sighs... when will I be able to install KDE4 on Kubuntu Hardy?
<Tm_T> stdin: don't even think of using other build services! I know you're not a cheater type!
<stdin> wolfger: Launchpad knows what's best for you, and is only trying to protect you :>
<Tm_T> wolfger: when you compile it from svn, would be smartypants answer
<wolfger> lol
<stdin> Tm_T: there's only one build system for me, even though it's a but proprietary :)
<Tm_T> wolfger: thus said, I build daily or so
<wolfger> well I'm hoping I'll have a clue what svn is by the end of tutorials today
<Tm_T> stdin: hih
<stdin> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<stdin> now that's some lag...
<Tm_T> wolfger: it's that magical place where KDE sources lives until our loving developers blows 'em alive!
<wolfger> rofl
<wolfger> ok, so when did Subversion start being abbreviated? Or am I just a clueless git?
<Tm_T> wolfger: all svn urls are, well, svn
<stdin> wolfger: no git is another form of reversion control :p
<ardchoille> hehe
<wolfger> :-P
<wolfger> ok... still no KDE4, still no mplayer... I'm getting out of Hardy and back into Gutsy. BRB
<Tm_T> noooooo
<wolfger> no?
<Tm_T> no giving up, son
<wolfger> feh. I want a fully usable computer for my day off from work. I'll be back to Hardy soon enough.
<wolfger> or, if not fully usable, I need to be able to play with KDE4 :-)
<stdin> wolfger: so get the liveCD :)
<wolfger> planning on it
<Hobbsee> hey all
<stdin> hey Hobbsee :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could you up the priority of kdepimlibs/4:3.97.0-1ubuntu3
<sebastian^> moin folks :)
<stdin> T=-2:59
<stdin> (until the tutorials that is)
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> I'm leaving in one hour
<sebastian^> hmm is anyone here using the cisco network assistant?
 * txwikinger2 gets a panic... only 2:50 left ?
<txwikinger2> just kidding :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'll be here ;)
<Hobbsee> was there anything interesting in the meeting?
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: Two new members
<Hobbsee> ah yes, saw them
<jpatrick> wow, 129 nicks
<jpatrick> beats our average of ~60
<jpatrick> let's make stay like that ;)
<wolfger> you mean we have to keep coming back after tutorials are over? ;-)
 * jussio1 goes and add #kubuntu-devel to his login list...
<stdin> Hobbsee: it was a sort meeting with nothing on the agenda, so nothing happened except membership approval
<Hobbsee> ah right
<txwikinger2> jpatrick: deduct 1, I am here twice :P
 * Hobbsee is here twice.
<Tm_T> hmmmmmm
<Tm_T> noone knows how many I am
<Tm_T> nor me
<jussio1> Tm_T: is your shoulder still hurting?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> and my head too soon
<Tm_T> mmmgh, fail to do reasonable patch for fixing my kickoff tree
 * txwikinger2 needs to finish some stuff to leave work early
<elisiano> Tm_T: Riddell has a patch for your problem (Whisky :D)
<ardchoille> That's a patch for *any* problem
<elisiano> lol
<elisiano> :D
<Tm_T> elisiano: nope, it's not a patch, my helmet is polished already
<elisiano> I need fixing too
 * Tm_T doesn't use alcohol for getting drunk or any
<addikt1ve> hi :)
<Tm_T> addikt1ve: hi
<addikt1ve> meven, je suis là :p
<elisiano> Tm_T: why wouldn't u?
<addikt1ve> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> elisiano: why shoyld I? ;)
<Tm_T> see! cant type a thing :(
<elisiano> because... it's fun! and I like it
<wolfger> Tm_T: then what *do* you use for getting drunk? ;-)
<Tm_T> I don't like it
<Tm_T> wolfger: none
<Tm_T> wolfger: I'm just, well, me
<elisiano> u don't drink because u don't like it or because you don't like being drunk?
<wolfger> that's a good way to be
<Tm_T> elisiano: don't like being drunk, nor need be
<Tm_T> I do enjoy some tastes, but nah, I can live without em
<elisiano> u don't have necessarily to go that bad, tipsy would be a good start :D
<jussio1> Tm_T: gets drunk on linux :D
<Tm_T> elisiano: nah, don't need it either
<Tm_T> elisiano: trust me, I have seen drunken people enough
<Tm_T> and results of it
<Serega> heya
<elisiano> Tm_T: your choice, but i still like it
<addikt1ve> Tm_T, being drunk sux ur right :/
<elisiano> ;)
<Tm_T> elisiano: yup, feel free, I'm not stopping you :)
<addikt1ve> elisiano, yep, but not totally drunk
<elisiano> right, not totally
<Tm_T> in my age, it's time to keep the little pieces of life together
<elisiano> how old are you Tm_T ?
<elisiano> if I may ask
<Tm_T> 112 years
<Tm_T> and counting
<elisiano> lol
<addikt1ve> Tm_T, are you sure you're not drunk now :D ?
<Tm_T> addikt1ve: yes
<jussio1> Tm_T: cmon... stop lying about your age... you are 137... :P
<addikt1ve> xD
<Tm_T> jussio1: mmgh
<elisiano> seriously, how old?
<addikt1ve> Tm_T, i guess he wont say
<addikt1ve> ^^
<Tm_T> seriously
<elisiano> yeah but maybe he's younger than me
<elisiano> :D
<addikt1ve> :D
<addikt1ve> how old are u?
<elisiano> 27
<addikt1ve> k :)
<elisiano> @now Europe/Rome
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Rome: December 13 2007, 13:45:44 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 1 hour 14 minutes
<elisiano> wow 1 hour
<elisiano> and the magic begins
<elisiano> :D
<addikt1ve> which country are you living in, elisiano :) ?
<elisiano> lol
<elisiano> guess
<elisiano> did I write Europe/Paris or Europe/Rome? :))
<addikt1ve> lol :p Rome
<addikt1ve> ok
<addikt1ve> @now Europe/Paris
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Paris: December 13 2007, 13:47:12 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 1 hour 12 minutes
<addikt1ve> \o/
<elisiano> o7
<addikt1ve> ^^
<addikt1ve> hai2u karl
<karl> yep
<karl> a bit addictive?
<Tm_T> nixternal: aye, I'm bit off but if possible, I'll try come by for few seconds to help (can't promise much)
<addikt1ve> here you are :)
<Serega> @now Europe/Kyiv
<Serega> :(
<addikt1ve> owned :p
<addikt1ve> hey guys i have a question
<addikt1ve> when dev team guys'll be here
<addikt1ve> we will lost voice isnt it?
<addikt1ve> or will the discussions be open
<Tm_T> by needs
<karl> is this the place to be for pykde4?
<Tm_T> it discussion is on time and on topic, can't see reason why to moderate hard
<Hobbsee> i have no idea
<karl> this afternoon?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: good to see you too :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> where's Riddell?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: washing his teeth and cone his hair, you know it's showtime!
<Tm_T> almost rhymed
<Tm_T> ok, I'm off, kids, remember, patience is a virtue
<Tm_T> and have fun
<Tm_T> ->
<addikt1ve> baibai Tm_T
<wolfger> 1 hour? Not by my clock...
<wolfger> 2 hours
<addikt1ve> wolfger, UTC
<wolfger> or did teh intertubes calculate UTC-EST incorrectly?
<wolfger> 1500 UTC, right?
<addikt1ve> yep
<wolfger> should be 1000 here
<addikt1ve> it's 16h00 CET
<addikt1ve> in UTC the "show" starts in 1h
<addikt1ve> in CET it starts in 2h
<addikt1ve> erf in fact
<addikt1ve> FUCK
<addikt1ve> i cant explain
<addikt1ve> xD
<stdin> !language > addikt1ve
<addikt1ve> sry
<wolfger> current UTC is 12:53
<wolfger> 2 hours to the show
<wolfger> unless you're saying worldtimeserver.com is wrong
<addikt1ve> current CET is 13:54
<addikt1ve> 2h to the show
<wolfger> k
<addikt1ve> thx :p you explained it quite good
<wolfger> lol
<wolfger> I think anybody listening is now confused beyond belief
<wolfger> at least.. I was
<addikt1ve> XD
<addikt1ve> we are the win
<addikt1ve> erf i cant spell it bad >< t eh win
<wolfger> but you're lucky if you find 1 in 1,000 people who know what the hell UTC *is* in the USA
<Hobbsee> well, that's the USA for you
<Hobbsee> they tend not to even know where australia is.
<wolfger> somewhere down South
<wolfger> :-P
<igknighted> i refuse to believe that... we love our kangaroos
<igknighted> :P
<addikt1ve> XD
 * Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> 2 hours
<addikt1ve> kangaroos rock
<addikt1ve> yep, 2h.
<igknighted> is there a list of packages we should have installed for this?
<AddiKT1ve> oh i didnt log in
<AddiKT1ve> lol thats why i failed to send PM
<harolddong> can I install the svn of amarok 2 with the new kde4 rc2 build?  will it mess up my current amarok 1.4.8 install?
<cheguevara> morning
<harolddong> I'd really like to try amarok 2 but I dont know if I can install them side by side
<cheguevara> yes u can
<harolddong> and it wont overwrite my current amarok?
<cheguevara> nop
<harolddong> awesome thanks I'll give it a shot
<harolddong> when is the new menu going to be included in kde4
<harolddong> I can't say for the current one
<harolddong> *cant say much for it
<Riddell> dirk? Beineri?  uh oh, I'd better prepare something :)
<jessy_james> ciao
<Artemis_Fowl> The Tutorial Day begis in 2 hours?
<AddiKT1ve> yep
<Beineri_> Riddell: ;-)
<AddiKT1ve> 4pm CET :p
<AddiKT1ve> isnt it wolfger
<sigma> how exactly is this tutorial going to work?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: where's me?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: apparently you're there.
<dirk> Riddell: hmm, you're not broadcasting yourself on youtube? (of course with naked chicks dancing in the background?)
 * PJC121 is tutorial ready
<PJC121> or ready for lol
<ardchoille> two more hours
<PJC121> yeppers, I'm early, what can I say
<PJC121> :)
<Riddell> sigma: I'm hoping the speakers can just chat here and people can follow along
<Riddell> hopefully we don't need to restrict who can speak on channel
<txwikinger2> Hobbsee: Where is Australia?
<Hobbsee> txwikinger2: :P
<cheguevara> where's tonio these days
<Riddell> working hard mostly
<Hobbsee> working
<cheguevara> ah
<Riddell> Hobbsee: poke poke, could you raise the priority of kdepimlibs/4:3.97.0-1ubuntu3
<sigma> Riddell: oh ok i see, this is the first time im attending a tutorial on irc, hope il learn something new
<Riddell> it's the first time we've held them, we'll all be learning something new :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, fudge.
<cheguevara> lol has it still not built
<Hobbsee> Riddell: done
<sigma> ah ok i see!
<cheguevara> Riddell: is it correct that install of kdebase-workspace causes the removal of kdebase-bin-kde3
<Riddell> cheguevara: yes, that's fine if kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 gets installed
<cheguevara> ah ok
<cheguevara> 'cause it seems to be finally installable now
<cheguevara> no more broken deps
<Riddell> cheguevara: hardy i386?
<cheguevara> yep
<Riddell> golly
<cheguevara> though
<cheguevara> it wants to remove my java 7
<cheguevara> for some unknown reason
<Riddell> possibly libgif/libungif
<cheguevara> yep
<cheguevara> was about to say that
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could you also raise the priority of kdebase-workspace/4:3.97.0-1ubuntu5 kdebase-kde4/4:3.97.0-1ubuntu4 kdebase-runtime/4:3.97.0-1ubuntu4
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Tutorials Day at 15:00 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | please discuss tutorials in #kubuntu while they are running
 * wolfger joins yet another channel... 
<cheguevara> wolfger, at least you don't follow channels for 2 different distros
 * wolfger rejoins #gentoo just for the heck of it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: done, but it would be nice if kde didn't have quite so many builds.  lamont's getting antsy about getting it to build on the slower arches.
<cheguevara> am too scared to be in  #gentoo, too much traffic just idle in #gentoo-dev
<cheguevara> apperentely kdm-kde4 doesn't configure again
<cheguevara> Setting up kdm-kde4 (4:3.97.0-1ubuntu5) ...
<cheguevara> dpkg: error processing kdm-kde4 (--configure):
<cheguevara>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nosrednaekim> tutorials start in an hour and a half, right?
<jpatrick> yep
<elisiano> cheguevara: what about setting debug for postinst script?
<cheguevara> whats the best way to do that, 'cause my packaging knowlege is close to 0
<elisiano> mine too, never packaged, I just edit the postinst script (usually /var/lib/dpkg/info/PACKAGE.postinst) and add -x to the interpreter
<elisiano> but maybe it's not the best way to go
<cheguevara> ah thats an idea elisiano :P
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: can you give back krita-plugins 1.6.3-0ubuntu1 - it builds now that the transition for libopenxre thingy is done
 * txwikinger2 has a headache
 * txwikinger2 just got 120k worth of laptops delivered
<cheguevara> http://pastebin.ca/814596
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: givne back on ia64
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: thank you
<elisiano> cheguevara: i had the same issue
<elisiano> u shoud try to assign DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER=kdm
<elisiano> instead of DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER=kdm-kde4
<cheguevara> hmmm
<cheguevara> right brb kde4 time
<elisiano> #
<elisiano> + which kdm-kde4
<elisiano> #
<elisiano> + DAEMON_NAME=
<elisiano> that's the problem
<cheguevara> yeah
<elisiano> lines 40-41
<cheguevara> DAEMON_NAME var ends up empty
<elisiano> yup
<cheguevara> but really brb
<cheguevara> still doesn't start without compositing disabled in xorg.conf :P
<cheguevara> and i had to "touch .kde4/share/config/startupconfig" for some reason to get it to load
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara: kdm-kde4 or kde4?
<cheguevara> kde4
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara: ah, well, just be glad its running :D
<nareshov> heh
<cheguevara> yeah not really complaining lol
<elisiano>  :)
<cheguevara> when things don't work in rc3 thats when i'll start complaining :P
<nareshov> :P
<nosrednaekim> if there is an RC3
<nosrednaekim> ok, bye everyone! be back in an hour
<elisiano> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 13 2007, 13:55:35 - Current meeting: Desktop Team Development
<unknownuser> can someone tell me with the chat today be saved some were?
<nosrednaekim> elisiano: what? its sarting now?
<elisiano> it says so
<cheguevara> yes it will be
<nosrednaekim> thought it started at 15:00
<stdin> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<cheguevara> not sure where though
<unknownuser> the time says one the web 15:00
<kwwii> yes, it is starting in a bit, but that is the ubuntu desktop team, not the kubuntu stuff
<elisiano> 15:00 is in 4 minutes my time
<nosrednaekim> and the meeting is here...
<elisiano> (GMT+1)
<nosrednaekim> precisely..
<jpatrick> it starts in an hour
<kwwii> the kubuntu meeting was last night
<kwwii> jpatrick: no, it starts in a couple of minutes
<Riddell> tutorials are in an hour
<jpatrick> kwwii:
<jpatrick> ^^ :)
<unknownuser> thankyou for the logs see you guys soon
<cheguevara> might as well go read ubuntu meeting for now
<kwwii> ok, I'll shut up
<nareshov> yay
<nareshov> I'll have dinner by then
<nareshov> digiKam is neat :)
<mihael> CET is one hour before UTC
<cheguevara> may be they'll talk about gnome getting some features :P
<nareshov> I'm on IST
<mihael> turtuil will start in a hour
<pvandewyngaerde> its 15.00 here
<sigma__> you aren't in the utc timezone
<karl> back
<fadey> hi
<CeoN> so still 1hour left?
<nareshov> 55min
<CeoN> ok :)
<nixternal> Riddell: did you get Mark Summerfields "Rapid GUI Programming with Python and Qt"? freakin' amazing book. The best Python book I have read yet. I think I learned more Python from that book than I have from any other book
<Riddell> nixternal: I havn't
<nareshov> Qt4 ?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> I think I now have more Python books than any bookstore
<nareshov> heh
<cheguevara> lol
<wolfger> ...so I get the impression I'm going to be learning Python if I keep coming around here, eh?
<nixternal> wolfger: I guess...cuz I am attempting to learn it myself
<nixternal> I still am not a fan of it, but that is slowly changing day by day
<dthacker> Hi, I'm triaging bug 175684.  about dolphin.   Is the user's complaint really desired behavior?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175684 in dolphin "dolphin does not keep selected file on dir list update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175684
<nixternal> I thought there was already a bug for that issue
<dthacker> nixternal: didn't see one on search....
<nixternal> never mind
<nixternal> I was thnking of another boog
<wolfger> dthacker: I think the user's asking for something good
<nareshov> dthacker: didn't see this? http://www.qtrac.eu/pyqtbook.html
<wolfger> would be exceptionally annoying, especially on a multi-user system
<dthacker> nareshov: ?? nixternal bought the book,  I'm still playing with ruby for two other projects.
<nareshov> oh
<dthacker> wolfger: I'll confirm and throw it in the lap of the gods.
<darx> i'm looking for the devel tuts. am i in the right place?
<meven> ys
<meven> darx: yes you are
<wolfger> 41 minutes...
<darx> hola... nebody home?
<darx> cool
<meven>  darx : isn't it ?
<meven> be patient
<darx> righty ;-)
<\sh> moins
<sigma> i hope theres more than 175 people attending the tutorial
<nixternal> OG!
<nixternal> what are you doing in here spying?
<\sh> moins og :)
<nixternal> BUSTED! :p
<nareshov> :P
<sigma> lol
<OgMaciel> \sh: dude!!!!
<OgMaciel> nixternal: hehehe  I always wanted to check out pyQt stuff
<nixternal> careful of them Koresight dudes and their Konary :)
<OgMaciel> \sh: how it goes?
<nareshov> hehe
<OgMaciel> nixternal: Koresight  HAHAHAha
<\sh> OgMaciel, boring...waiting to leave this fcking company
<OgMaciel> \sh: OH? SORRY TO HEAR DUDE
<OgMaciel> oops
<OgMaciel> sorry for caps too
<\sh> OgMaciel, no...new job is already in place :)
 * OgMaciel kicks his keyboard
<nixternal> OgMaciel: 4 minutes? I did it in 2 minutes 48 seconds from the time the gui came up to the time it said to reboot :)
<OgMaciel> \sh: are you coming to work at rPath? ;)
<OgMaciel> nixternal: the KDE version is quicker
<nixternal> it always is, when are you gnome people going to learn? :p
<nareshov> :P
<nixternal> muhehehe
<\sh> OgMaciel, nope...just doing my usual stuff...sysadmin work :)
 * OgMaciel throws a flying crutch at nixternal
<nixternal> oh man, here we go again
<OgMaciel> :)
<OgMaciel> nixternal: I'm running out of crutches with you
<nixternal> does anyone else get flying crutches as much as I do
 * txwikinger2 is leaving for home... back in a bit
<nixternal> hahaha
<OgMaciel> nixternal: Ken Vandine
<nixternal> whew, good to know, whack the bossman with um
<OgMaciel> nixternal: the poor guy has to work wearing a helmet these days
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<\sh> OgMaciel, sorry to read that you were not voted into the g-board
<nixternal> oh man, Hobbsee you are the bestest!
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> Hobbsee: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/burning.jpg
<OgMaciel> \sh: thanks dude... I was fairly happy with getting 49 votes! I was expecting less
<Hobbsee> haha
<OgMaciel> better luck enxt time, huh?
<nixternal> that tripped me out when I seen that
<nareshov> heh, it's burning :P
<wolfger> lol... that's fanatastic
 * OgMaciel blames nixternal and the drought in North Carolina
<OgMaciel> :P
<\sh> OgMaciel, my pleasure is, that I was the bad guy who convinced you to do some "real work" ,-)
<nixternal> hey, don't blame me, we have plenty of liquid here in chicago...its just that it is currently frozen :)
<OgMaciel> \sh: hahahaha  and I will never "forgive" you :)
 * OgMaciel plots a way to get frozen-liquid water from Chicago down to NC
<nixternal> snowballs!
<OgMaciel> w00t
<nixternal> screw flyin' crutches, we have snowballs!
<OgMaciel> hahaha
<OgMaciel> nixternal: two words: FROZEN crutches
 * Hobbsee sends the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ™ in nixternal's direction
<nixternal> actually ice balls is more like it right now
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<OgMaciel> :P
<nixternal> why am I the butt of everyone's deadly object this morning? :P
<Hobbsee> *this* morning?
<wolfger> what? Your butt is a deadly object?
<OgMaciel> hahaha
<nixternal> haha, true
<Hobbsee> surely not every morning....and every afternoon and evening?
<wolfger> oh, sorry, I heard that wrong :-D
<\sh> good to know that we have some mulled wine these days
<nixternal> wolfger: hahaha
 * OgMaciel glad he sent nixternal those shorts with a target drawn in the back
<cheguevara> :P
<nareshov> :P
<nixternal> OgMaciel: ya, don't wear those in jail
<OgMaciel> HAHAHAHA
<cheguevara> lol
 * OgMaciel has some unit tests to finish this morning
<nixternal> OgMaciel: Kubuntu rocks so hard, that we brought back El Che!
<OgMaciel> ay caramba!
<nixternal> hahaha
<OgMaciel> :)
 * \sh is only angry at his wife, when no cold beer is in the fridge after breakfast
<OgMaciel> nothing like some beer in your pancakes
<nixternal> hahaha, no cold beer after breakfast....that is classic
<nixternal> beerios!
<OgMaciel> COLD beer that is
 * Hobbsee confiscates all the beer
 * OgMaciel runs
 * nixternal hides his beer
 * OgMaciel trips without his crutches
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> lol
 * OgMaciel spills his beer in nixternal
<cheguevara> in where :P
<OgMaciel> hahahaha
<birunko> hahahaah
<nixternal> as long as you spilled in me that is cool, better than on me...didn't want to have to suck my clothes dry for a buzz
 * Hobbsee throws OgMaciel at nixternal
 * OgMaciel ponders what to do with all the beer spilt
<OgMaciel> weeeee
 * nixternal throws nixternal at Hobbsee 
<OgMaciel> BULLS EYE
<nixternal> booyahkah
<\sh> NOW this is christmas... a gnome foundation candidate and a KDE priest are "cuddling" together in a kubuntu channel ... how peaceful, thx, it's christmas ,-)
 * Hobbsee is too small to attempt to throw things at
 * dennda drops in and hugs everyone
<nareshov> heh
<nixternal> \sh: hahahahah
<OgMaciel> \sh: hehehe
<Hobbsee> urg.  christmas.
<Hobbsee> CHRISTMAS IS CANCELLED.   KTHXBYE.
<nixternal> lol
<cheguevara> lol
 * OgMaciel hopes nixternal will keep his shorts on
<wolfger> that's ok, I already got my xmas gift
<nixternal> I wonder if that guy is going to create another Ubuntu Christmas Edition..that was pretty slick last year
<wolfger> early presents rock
<\sh> kill -SIGXMAS 666
 * Hobbsee will acknowledge christmas on dec 24, 10.15pm, and not a moment before.
 * OgMaciel hides his red outfit
<Hobbsee> (when i stop working)
<OgMaciel> I even let my belly grow
<nixternal> isn't Christmas as insane every where else around the world like it is here in the US?
<OgMaciel> nixternal: prolly not
<wolfger> not that I've noticed
<nixternal> here in the US, people will kill over that damn Thomas The Train toy
<cheguevara> it is in eu
<cheguevara> well may be not as much
<\sh> well, at last in germany the past changed into "christmas starts after easter"
<Hobbsee> nixternal: we just get some *really* stupid, dazed customers.
 * OgMaciel avoids going to malls during this time of the year
<nareshov> hehe
<nixternal> OgMaciel: me too
<nixternal> www.amazon.com!
<wolfger> I was in Germany in mid-December a few years back, and it didn't seem to be nearly so nuts
<OgMaciel> nixternal: amen!
<nareshov> thank god there's not much of a christmas in india :D
<Hobbsee> like, doing their shopping, leaving it all behind.  leaving wallets, etc.  not thinking that they have to hand over money to pay.  sheep mentality with queues.
<nixternal> the only thing I didn't get on Amazon were earing for my x-wife
<Hobbsee> general idiocy (yes, there are multiple accounts on cards)
<\sh> wolfger, germany is changing...
<nixternal> and the Hollister clothes my daughter has been going nuts over
<OgMaciel> nixternal: what about MY gift?
<OgMaciel> :P
<nixternal> OgMaciel: I just did return to sender on the shorts, you should be getting them shortly
<OgMaciel> used???
<nixternal> shorts, shortly, you like that :p
<OgMaciel> ewww
<nixternal> looks like the Indy 500 in um
<OgMaciel> HAHAHAHAHA
 * OgMaciel vomits a bit
<nixternal> hahahhaha
 * OgMaciel needs more caffeine
<OgMaciel> and beer
<OgMaciel> :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> OgMaciel: www.drinkfour.com
<nixternal> there you go, beer + caffeine
 * OgMaciel gullibly clicks on link
<dennda> \sh: didn't notice the change
<nixternal> specialKevin brought some of that to a lug meeting a couple of weeks ago
<nixternal> you get drunk, but you never pass out
<DreadKnight> will Mark Shuttleworth join us?
<nareshov> :D
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahaa
<nixternal> DreadKnight: that was the funniest thing I have read all morning
<OgMaciel> nixternal: niiiice
<nixternal> we have someone bigger than Mark...we have JR himself
<birunko> ahahah
<DreadKnight> JR?
<nixternal> as well as Hobbsee and her pointy stick of doom
<nixternal> Jonathan Riddell!
<DreadKnight> :|
<DreadKnight> let me google..
<Hobbsee> mmm...pointy...
<\sh> dennda, in my times when I was a child, xmas started only one or two weeks before the 24th in shops...now it starts already beginning of oktober
<nixternal> DreadKnight: he is the Canonical madman behind Kubuntu
<DreadKnight> nixternal: woop ^_^
<dennda> \sh: true
<nixternal> plus, you would have to support KDE or Kubuntu first before you would show up in here :)
<DreadKnight> that's great... me = new KDE lover
<nixternal> OK, that was a low blow in Jucato's name there
<DreadKnight> i converted from GNOME / Ubuntu recently ;)
<OgMaciel> "premium malt beverage with caffeine, wormwood oil, taruine, guarana, natural and artificial flavors and certified color (fo&c red #40)"
<nixternal> hehe
<OgMaciel> got to love Red #40
<nixternal> and it is tasteful as well
 * Hobbsee ponders the various evil of attending this session from a gnome session.
<nixternal> 6% alc by volume == watch out now, going down hard
<OgMaciel> 6%??? bah
<nixternal> hehe
 * Hobbsee thinks that's about as bad as where she was going to attend her core dev application from MS windows, and putty :P
 * OgMaciel does mouth wash with 6%
<nixternal> hahhahhahahaha
<nixternal> Hobbsee: that is classic...going for core-dev from behind the evil empire!
<OgMaciel> no wonder my morning routine is all but a blur to me
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i didnt' end up doing that
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i ended up being albe to come home.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: can't be any worse than working on Kubuntu from my desk at Microsoft :)
 * OgMaciel will go back to his unit testing and will read the log later
<Hobbsee> nixternal: so, i was on a conference call, with various canonical types, and matt's tryign to hold this core dev meeting - but i'm on the phone, along with one of the TB, so we were all late :P
<nixternal> all in good fashion
<nixternal> have fun OgMaciel
<OgMaciel> :)
<DreadKnight> any blender users around here?
<elisiano_> nixternal: are you workong in MS and have a kubuntu desktop?
<nixternal> I can even use Tuxpaint, so that would be a no here
<elisiano_> do they consider you a terrorist or what?
<Ishmayeck> I kinda play with blender from time to time...
<nixternal> elisiano_: yup
<DreadKnight> xD
<Hobbsee> DreadKnight: yeah, FSVO user
<Ishmayeck> and hello folks :)
<nixternal> the whole time I worked at Microsoft, I never used Windows :)
<birunko> lol
<elisiano_> nixternal: seriously, are you allowed to do that?
<DreadKnight> Hobbsee: what's that?
<nixternal> there were a select few of us that worked on Solaris, BSD, and Linux
<Hobbsee> for some value of
<DreadKnight> :)
<nixternal> elisiano_: we sure were
<elisiano_> :O
<birunko> that's new for me
<\sh> nixternal, you worked for microsoft and never worked with their software? guess: you were a bouncer ,-)
<dholbach> oopsie, one ctrl-w too much
<elisiano_> never thought that M$ used non M$ operating systems, even for servers
<elisiano_> lol
<birunko> hehe
<nixternal> \sh: hehe, we worked with their software, but at the time they were working on a shared source api for *nix...that obviously never took off
<nixternal> elisiano_: microsoft has a nice server farm of HP-UX equipment
<elisiano_> :O
<nixternal> they do a lot of interoperable testing actually
<elisiano_> omg, and I never considered working for M$
<nixternal> they make sure they can operate with *nix, while *nix can't operate with them :)
<elisiano_> what a bitch-x I am
<cheguevara> lol
<_nix_> lol
<birunko> lol
<nixternal> only reason I did was because times were hard and their pay and benefits were great
<nixternal> but our division was treated like crap
<elisiano_> why u speak of it in the past? don't u work there anymore?
<_nix_> am I late? this is the place for "Kubuntu Tutorials Day" right?
<nixternal> we were the red headed step children...so much so that they didn't even allow us in Redmond, we had to stay in Chicago :)
<freeflying> apachelogger_: arounds?
<dthacker> .o0("oh I'm just workin' for Redmond, got those workin' for Redmond blues")
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I quit there and went back to school
<elisiano_> O_o
<nixternal> plus it got in the way of my addiction to Kubuntu
<nixternal> ;)
<dholbach> _nix_: you're right here - starting in ~10 minutes
<pvandewyngaerde> nixternal:  backt to school ? did they brainwash you ?
<krawek> @now
<nixternal> pvandewyngaerde: nope...I was in the military, so schooling is free and I needed to take advantage of it
<stdin> it's 14:52 krawek
<\sh> nixternal, don't tell lies...you are working still for ballmer...and everything you learn from kde and kubuntu it goes into vista+1 codename "crash monkey"
<nixternal> stdin: you the new ubotu?
<nareshov> hehe
 * dthacker notes that he still has time to microwave breakfast. brb
<birunko> \sh, hahaahah
<nixternal> actually the code name is "shit box"
<stdin> nixternal: no, but poor ubotu is tired :p
<DreadKnight> \sh: lol xD
<birunko> he's a kinda of spy
<pvandewyngaerde> date --utc
<\sh> Riddell, come here and pray us pykde4 ,-)
<cheguevara> yay for xorg crashing
<nixternal> hey, I am not the only dev in these neck of the woods that worked for microsoft
<nixternal> but I took an oath to never tell on that person :)
<nixternal> do you realize what Microsoft looks like on a resume/cv?
<elisiano_> where can I find the timetable of the today's classes?
<elisiano_> :)
<nixternal> absolutetly nothing, cuz companies don't care! :)
<stdin> elisiano_: in the topic
<apachelogger_> freeflying: hey
<nixternal> watch out, that apachelogger_ dude is here spreading amarok cheer
<elisiano_> shame on me, sorry stdin
 * \sh is outing himself...he had an real SCO Unix in his past...payed :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: s/payed/paid/ btw
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> may I say
<\sh> Hobbsee, thxc
<Hobbsee> :)
<apachelogger_> Amarok ROCKZ
<nixternal> \sh: I was so close to working on SCO equipment for the hospitals around here, but they hired my buddy instead, and then the company tanked within the year :)
<nareshov> true
<Nightrose> nixternal: he is not the only one :P
<apachelogger_> right
<apachelogger_> the Nightrose is much worse
<nixternal> oooh, even Nightrose is here
<Nightrose> \o/ Amarok
<AddiKT1ve> 5 minutes left :p
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: PyKDE/Qt Tutorial | Kubuntu Tutorials Day https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | please discuss tutorials in #kubuntu while they are running
<nixternal> YAY
<jembouge> stdin: you're on every channel :p
<Riddell> still 5 minutes :)
<apachelogger_> meh
<nixternal> EVERYONE PLEASE GIVE A WARM WELCOME AND A ROUND OF APPLAUSE FOR OUR MAN
<stdin> jembouge: not every channel, just 21 of them
<nixternal> J O N A T H A N    R I D D E L L
<pvandewyngaerde> stdin is the  irseek logbot
 * xRaich[o]2x claps
<apachelogger_> *cheer* *applaud*
<birunko> lol
<birunko> \o/
<nareshov> *claps*
 * simpsus applauds
<jembouge> * applauds
<nixternal> that was totally lame
<lucky_lucas> *claps*
<apachelogger_> gimme a J!
<nixternal> J
<nareshov> J
<nixternal> hahah
<xRaich[o]2x> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
<apachelogger_> gimme a O
<birunko> hhaahahahah
<nareshov> O
<lucky_lucas> O
 * jembouge hurray!
<apachelogger_> gimme a N
<nareshov> N
<lucky_lucas> N
<\sh> you are all soo crazy ,-)
<apachelogger_> gimme a T
<nareshov> T
<birunko> t
<lucky_lucas> T
<nixternal> you spelled his name wrong!
<apachelogger_> gimme an H
<\sh> no wonder that kubuntu has a blue color ;)
<nixternal> JONT
<nareshov> H
<birunko> haahah
<nixternal> you forgot the A
<apachelogger_> gimme an A
<nareshov> A
<apachelogger_> meh
<lucky_lucas> hehe
<apachelogger_> screw that
<apachelogger_>  :P
<nixternal> hahahahahahahaha
<_nix_> yay john..
<apachelogger_> JONATHAN
<apachelogger_> *cheer*
<apachelogger_> right
<lucky_lucas> Yeah
<apachelogger_> meh
<apachelogger_> <-- totally outtyped
<nareshov> hehe
<apachelogger_> so
<apachelogger_> how about some tea?
<stdin> maybe some coffee
<birunko> beer
<Nightrose> yea tea for me please ;-)
<stdin> !coffee | for all
<ubotu> for all: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<limac> stdin: hey, when's the thing starting?
<nixternal> 1 minute
<apachelogger_> -.-
<apachelogger_> I say 2
<stdin> limac: in about a 40 secs :)
<Reydan> :)
<limac> stdin: schools closed because of snow day! :)
 * apachelogger_ takes his seat
<dholbach> we have a lot of excited people here! :)
<limac> hah!
<limac> here it comes!
<nixternal> dholbach: always a good sign!
<nixternal> everyone must be hopped up on caffeine
<wolfger> w00t
 * apachelogger_ looks into his schedule folder
<kenny> i know i am
<sigma> lets get the show on the road:)
<txwikinger> hey .. just in time :)
<Riddell> Good Afternoon Friends
<Longfield> just in time
 * wolfger is hopped up on "taking a vacation day to be here"
<Riddell> is anyone here for the PyQt tutorial?
<_nix_> Good Afternoon
<limac> it 10:00 eastern
<fmo> yes
<limac> me
<birunko> uha
<pexi> yes
<_nix_> yup
 * nareshov raises his hand
<kenny> yep
<jussi01> Riddell: me!
<dthacker> yep
 * Hobbsee is here to take over the world.
<Tolaris> yes
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I'm voting for bug triage so that I can leave again :P
<luis_lopez> yep
<sigma> its exactly 5pm in south africa
<wolfger> I'm here for everything
<jussi01> !hobbsee | Hobbsee
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I phear the stick so shhhhh
<pvandewyngaerde> Pyes
<Riddell> this channel has over doubled in size since it was announced, so some people must be
<_nix_> 2030 in India
<rebugger> its 4pm in germany
<limac> here for everything
<Panke> i am here for pykde.
<nareshov> Yo _nix_
<meven> 4pm in France too
<limac> when is it starting?
<xRaich[o]2x> i here for everything
<Riddell> ok, now I look all important
<nixternal> w00t
 * dthacker is here for the day. took a vacation day
<cheguevara> lol
<Riddell> this is our first time of running this
<Tolaris> I'm here for 15:00 UTC - 16:00 UTC: Packaging 101, not PyQT
<Tolaris> :)
<sigma> lol
<AddiKT1ve> hai
<Mondaar> ho..he has the "mark"
<Riddell> it may be a complete disaster
<AddiKT1ve> looks like everyone is conneting
<nosrednaekim> hey everyone!
<AddiKT1ve> connecting*
<cheguevara> thats the spirit....
<limac> so who is our tutor?
 * magnetron is connecting
<nareshov> limac: Riddell
 * _nix_ gotta turn of JOINS PARTS QUITS
<nosrednaekim> Riddell :D
<Riddell> but hopefully we can help people learn something new and get into helping with Kubuntu, KDE and the causes of Freedom
<nixternal> Riddell: Vista was a complete disaster, what you are about to do my friend, is rock the stage :)
<apachelogger_> if it is a disaster we just do some hype promo :P
<stdin> Tolaris: if you read the link in the topic, you'll see Packaging 101 is 17:00 UTC - 18:00 UTC
<limac> Riddell: hey
<DreadKnight> vista made me discover linux and open source software xD
<Riddell> so, first thing, please keep discussion in #kubuntu
<Riddell> else we'll be drowned out
<nixternal> #kubuntu-offtopic rather
<nareshov> will this chan be +m'ed ?
<dthacker> perhaps #kubuntu-offtopic?
 * Hobbsee_ kills konversation
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: is this going to be run like OpenWeek was?
<DreadKnight> #kubuntu_own_ye_all
<Riddell> you can ask questions here, I'm hoping we won't need to play with channel modes
<nareshov> or #kubuntu-classroom ?
<Hobbsee> nareshov: not if we don't have to
<nareshov> ok
<Riddell> just a quick rundown, PyQt/KDE now
<_nix_> nareshov: yo..
<Riddell> bug triage in an hour
<Tolaris> thanks, stdin. it would have been nice if the web page had been updated.
<limac> yay
<Riddell> bzr in 1.5 hours
<Tolaris> See you later
<Riddell> packaging at 17:00
<Riddell> get it into the archives at 18:00
<Riddell> and general Q&A at 19:00
<limac> so when r we beginning?
<Riddell> all times UTC
<Riddell> lets start
<limac> too anxious!
<limac> yay!
<Riddell> for this tutorial you'll need to apt-get install python-qt4
<Riddell> if you're lucky you may be able to apt-get install python-kde4
<Riddell> but it's still compiling away on some platforms, so it's not required
<Riddell> you'll also need to  apt-get install qt4-designer
<mihas> y
<kwilliam> ok
<Riddell> files for the tutorial are at http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/kubuntu-tutorials-day/pykde/
<Riddell> the slides at http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/kubuntu-tutorials-day/pykde/04-pyqt-tutorial.pdf I used for a tutorial earlier this year
<Riddell> and the first file you need is http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/kubuntu-tutorials-day/pykde/hola.py
<DreadKnight> !root pykde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root pykde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Riddell> this is the world's easiest python app
<Riddell> #!/usr/bin/python
<Riddell> print "hola"
<Riddell> just prints out a message on the console
<Riddell> Python, as you should know, is a programming language
<Riddell> it's many times easier than C++
<Riddell> and many many times easier than C
<Riddell> it's the perferred language for apps in Ubuntu distros
<DreadKnight> who wants to be my python tutor? ^^
<kwilliam> hmm, I got a timeout on hola.py
<Riddell> it has its faults as Ruby programmers will say
<Straphka> is that the only content of hola.py? I cant download it
<nareshov> me too, contacting...
<mihas> got a timeout too, server busy :)
<cheguevara> doesn't load for me either
<nareshov> contacted. Waiting for reply...
<simpsus> me too
<nareshov> DreadKnight: you might want to read diveintopython
<birunko> still busy
<limac> python is way easier than c++: true, i agree
<limac> and c
<Riddell> you can also get the files from http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/python/
<cheguevara> thats better :P
<nareshov> hola.py - lol
<ropiku> can you please keep discussions on other channel ? it's hard to watch what Riddell says
<Riddell> you can run the app with "python hola.py"
<Riddell> or you can make it executable with "chmod 755 hola.py" and run "./hola.py"
<kwilliam> much better download, thnx.
<Riddell> is that working for everyone?
<\sh> DreadKnight, visit  http://diveintopython.org/
<cheguevara> yep
<birunko> yup
<meven> yep
<DreadKnight> \sh: thanks :)
<fmo> yes
<limac> btw which one is more useful in general, c++ or python?
<tobixx> got it
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: sure
<kenny> yes
<DreadKnight> thats nice
<Riddell> so let's get graphical
<Riddell> hola2.py is a simple Qt application
<limac> yup
<Riddell> import sys
<Riddell> from PyQt4.QtGui import *
<Riddell> from PyQt4.QtCore import *
<Riddell> is how it starts
<Riddell> these tell python to load some libraries
<Riddell> the sys library does a bunch of basic bits, this app uses it for command line arguments
<Riddell> and the next two lines load the two more important Qt modules
<Riddell> then below the app itself
<Riddell> app = QApplication(sys.argv)
<Riddell> button = QPushButton("hola")
<Riddell> button.show()
<Riddell> app.exec_()
<Panke> is it a good habit too use import * for the modules?
<Riddell> we create a QApplication and call it "app"
<Riddell> Panke: you can also load individual Qt classes, but then you have to change the import line when you need a new class and that soon gets boring
<dennda> Panke: you'd have to type PyQt4.QtGui.something all the time otherwise
<Riddell> I don't think there's much memory disadvantage to just loading * in this case
<Straphka> can't exec it, "can't read /var/mail/PyQt4.QtGui"
<Straphka> that normal?
<mihas> from: can't read /var/mail/PyQt4.QtGui
<mihas> from: can't read /var/mail/PyQt4.QtCore
<mihas> ./hola2.py: line 5: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<mihas> ./hola2.py: line 5: `app = QApplication(sys.argv)'
<Riddell> Straphka: I've no idea what's going on there
<nareshov> worked for me :|
<nosrednaekim> works fine for me.
<blizzzek> import: unable to read X window image `'
<Straphka> Riddell: ok, ill google it then
<cheguevara> works fine here
<nareshov> might need python-qt4-dev ?
<dfitzg> worked for me... do you have python-qt4?
<kenny> works for me as well
<teppic> you need to run python hola2.py, you can't chmod and execute it directly (as it stands)
<cheguevara> mihas, u forgot #!/usr/bin/python
<Riddell> mihas: are you missing the import lines?
<cheguevara> so its interpreting it as a bash script
<Riddell> oh yes, that's my fault, you can add "#!/usr/bin/python" at the top
<mihas> works now
<cheguevara> yeah or just run it through python not directly
<\sh> Riddell, change it to #!/usr/bin/env python ....it's better :)
<kwilliam> or simply run 'python hola2.py'
<kwilliam> no need to make it executable
<Riddell> has anyone been able to install python-kde3?
<dholbach> \sh: the debian policy is happier with  #!/usr/bin/python
<Riddell> sorry
<Riddell> python-kde4
<kenny> no, not here
<nareshov> Riddell: nope
<meven> not me
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I have the 3.96 version
<Riddell> it should be in the KDE 4 gutsy PPA
<cheguevara> not on i386
<Riddell> and may be in the hardy archives by now for i386
<cheguevara> some of us are running hardy :P
<\sh> dholbach, well,  we should not think only about debian ;) kde is happy on other distros too ;)
<Straphka> Riddell: just fyi, it works, same prob as mihas
<Riddell> if you have then take a look at hola2-kde.py
<dholbach> \sh: oh man :)
<cheguevara> let me apt-get update
<xRaich[o]2x> python-kde4 works with the ppa repo
<Riddell> Straphka: do you have the import lines? and are you running it with "python hola2.py" ?
<cheguevara> E: Couldn't find package python-kde4
<kenny> same error
<Straphka> Riddell: I meant that I made it executable without specifying the interpeter
<kenny> what's the repo for it?
<stdin> cheguevara: you need the KDE4 PPA repository
<Riddell> if you can't install python-kde4 don't worry
<nareshov> ok
<cheguevara> stdin, aint that PPA gutsy?
<tobixx> ImportError: No module named PyKDE4.kdecore
<Riddell> the package isn't available everywhere yet, it's very new
<stdin> "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/ gutsy main"
<Riddell> only uploaded yesterday
<cheguevara> stdin, hardy here
<Riddell> and it's still experimental
<Riddell> but it adds KDE integration so it can make apps feel more at home in KDE
<Riddell> hola2-kde.py changes the Qt import lines
<Riddell> from PyKDE4.kdecore import *
<Riddell> from PyKDE4.kdeui import *
<Riddell> so now we're loading up the KDE libraries (which in turn load up Qt)
<Riddell> KDE also needs us to declaire some data about the app
<Riddell> KCmdLineArgs.init(sys.argv, "pykdeapp", "", ki18n("PyKDE App"), "0.1", ki18n("My first app"));
<Riddell> which tells it the name of the app and a description
<Riddell> you also need to change QApplication to KApplication
<Riddell> and voila, a PyKDE app
<Riddell> anyone got it working?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: looks nice and oxygen-y to me :D
<Riddell> excellent, gold star to nosrednaekim
<kwilliam> yep! hey oxygen
<mihas> nice
<simpsus> No module named PyKDE4.kdecore
<kenny> whats the ki18n for?
<Riddell> simpsus: you probably don't have python-kde4 installed
<mihas> but why button?
<nareshov> some internationalization thing perhaps
<D_Ed> ki18n translates to the user language
<Riddell> kenny: ki18n() is for translations
<Janz> Ridell: I'm trying to wait for best moment to ask that (specially when no one is having trouble) but, as I'm not finding (sorry), we'll see plasmoids development here, too?
<Daisuke_Laptop> awww, i got here too late
<simpsus> yes, its not there, but nevermind, ill skip this
<DreadKnight> i18n it's the internationalization project
<Riddell> mihas: a button is just a simple widget, we'll move on to a text edit in a moment
<kenny> ok, cool, didn't know that
<Riddell> any questions so far?
<DreadKnight> any romanian people around here?
<Janz> Ridell: I mean, later ...
<Riddell> on topic questions I ment
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: yes, how does it know that you want a qpuchbotton on that app?
<stdin> DreadKnight: questions about the tutorial only please
<Straphka> so we do not have to have python-kde4?
<Janz> Riddell: really sorry for that.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: we create a button with button = QPushButton("hola")
<Riddell> and show it on the next line
<tseliot> Where can I find the examples ( hola2.py etc.) ?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: yes, but what if we have two qapplication instances?
<Riddell> tseliot: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/python/
<nareshov> ooh, the button is nice :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: you can only have one QApplication instance
<blizzzek> ImportError: No module named PyKDE4.QtGui <-- got this error
<dholbach> hey tseliot
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: but you can have more than one button if you want
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ah,ok thanks
<nareshov> blizzzek: add the ppa repo
<tseliot> riddel: thanks
<Riddell> the final line, app.exec_() runs the main loop
<tseliot> dholbach: hi
<blizzzek> na, my error it seems
<Riddell> most GUI applications spend most of their time sitting in the main loop waiting for things to ahppen
<Riddell> like pressing the button
<nareshov> oh, polling?
<kenny> i added the ppa repo, but i keep getting kdebase-runtime-bin is a dependency, but it won't install it
<meven> kenny: same by me
<Riddell> nareshov: it's not polling, that would consume resources, it just sits and waits for something to happen
<nareshov> okay
<nosrednaekim> python-kde4 really isn't necesary everyone, almost everything is done preciself the same in python-qt4
<Riddell> blizzzek: do you have python-qt4 installed?
<Riddell> let's move on
<Riddell> for this next trick you'll need qt4-designer installed
<Riddell> which you run with "designer-qt4" (or from the k-menu)
<blizzzek> Riddell: i have
<Riddell> select a widget and click Create
<Riddell> we're going to make a simple text editor
<kenny> sweet
<Riddell> Qt has a widget called QTextEdit
<DreadKnight> riddell would you like to stream your screeny over the net?
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> which you can find in the designer toolbox under Input Widgets
<Riddell> drag one of those to the blank widget (which is covered in a grid of dots)
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/python/editor1-designer1.png
<Riddell> looks like that
<dthacker> my first changes are crashing.  where should the KCmdLineArgs line go?
<Riddell> dthacker: first thing usually
<dthacker> before imports?
<Riddell> dthacker: after them
<nareshov> right after that
<Artemis_Fowl> includes you mean
<dthacker> ok, other problems then
<wolfger> I don't see a QTextEdit, just TextEdit. Same thing?
<Riddell> qt designer working for people?
<nareshov> yeah
<Riddell> wolfger: that's the one
<Artemis_Fowl> ah, its python talking
<stijn_> ype
<pexi>  yes, without problems
<Riddell> now we fit the textEdit widget to the widget
<nareshov> done
<Riddell> click on the background of the widget (with the grid of dots)
<Riddell> then click the "Lay Out Vertically" button in the designer toolbar
<Riddell> you might need to make the toolbox window wider, it usually gets hidden
<Riddell> you should end up with http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/python/editor1-designer2.png
<Riddell> the TextEdit widget snaps to the edges of the widget
<Riddell> working?
<cheguevara> yep
<meven> ok
<pexi> yes
<nareshov> yes
<Riddell> save that file as editor.ui
<Riddell> in the same place as your python apps are
<kenny> yes
<Riddell> you can also just get http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/kubuntu-tutorials-day/pykde/editor.ui
<Riddell> now we need an app to use our text edit
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/kubuntu-tutorials-day/pykde/editor.py
<nareshov> neat, some sort of xml
<Riddell> yes, .ui files are just XML
<xRaich[o]2x> nareshov: it is xml ;)
<nareshov> heh, k
<DreadKnight> Riddell: this text editor can be used as an plasma applet?
<DreadKnight> a*
<AddiKT1ve> DreadKnight, it would rock :o
<Riddell> any user interface that's at all complex should be made in a GUI tool like Qt Designer
<Riddell> otherwise you spend forever creating the widgets by hand and laying them out in your code
<Riddell> editor.py is pretty similar to the previous examples
<nareshov> I see
<Riddell> DreadKnight: I don't know if plasma has python bindings yet, but once it gets those it can be
<DreadKnight> i think Knotes will work with plasma...
<DreadKnight> Riddell: i see, thanks :)
<fmo> how well that is stretch with different screen resolutions?
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: does Qt Designer support KDE widgets such as KTextEdit or KListWidget etc.?
<Riddell> instead of creating a QPushButton we're making a QWidget which is a blank widget
<Riddell> then we load our designer file onto that blank widget
<nosrednaekim> Artemis_Fowl: yes
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: yes it support KDE widgets if the plugins have been compiled
<Riddell> so
<Artemis_Fowl> and how is this done?
<Riddell> widget = QWidget()
<Riddell> uic.loadUi("editor.ui", widget)
<Riddell> widget.show()
<Riddell> create the blank widget
<Riddell> load the designer file onto that widget
<Riddell> and show the widget
<Riddell> voila, a text editor app
<nareshov> neat
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: umm didn't we skip the pyuic4 step?
<kenny> easy enough
<kwilliam> wow... my kde session crashed.
<anand> nice
<nareshov> heh
<kwilliam> whats happened?
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: it should "just work" if all the packages are installed, but it hasn't been well tested and it may well not work with the Kubuntu packages yet
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: we're not using pyuic4
<Riddell> there's two ways to load .ui Designer files
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: how is it loading the .ui file?
<Riddell> you can compile them to code with uic (C++) or pyuic4 (python)
<Riddell> or you can just miss that step and load them directly from the .ui file
<Riddell> personally I don't see any advantage in compiling it, but it might be fractionally faster to run
<kenny> is there a speed difference between either method?
<cheguevara> nosrednaekim, uic.loadUi("editor.ui", widget)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ah, ok, I see
<kenny> ok
<nareshov> we imported uic from PyQt4 ?
<Riddell> I forgot we also need an import line
<Riddell> "from PyQt4 import uic"
<Riddell> so that's loading the pyQt module for handling .ui files
<Riddell> uic is the .ui compiler
<nareshov> ah
<Riddell> kenny: try it and see, I doubt it's measurable
<nosrednaekim> ok, great, I guess i'm still kinda stuck in qt3 ;)
<Riddell> any more questions?
<kenny> well, it was quick enough for me, i was just curious
<DreadKnight> Riddell: will you start this all over again? xD
<kenny> DreadKnight:  this thing is logged
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: read the logs :D
<DreadKnight> i know :)
<kwilliam> yeah
<nareshov> Riddell: how do you read line 8 ?
<DreadKnight> not a coder >_<
<Riddell> it's logged, and there's plenty of time for more guidance after these sessions if you're lost
<kwilliam> what file are we working on? :-)
<Riddell> nareshov: which line is that?
<Riddell> kwilliam: editor.py
<nareshov> uic.loadUi
<Riddell> and editor.ui
<kwilliam> ok
<Riddell> nareshov: uic is the PyQt module we imported yearler
<Riddell> loadUi is a function is has to load the .ui file
<Riddell> Python is object orientated
<nareshov> onto the "widget"?
<nareshov> ok
<Riddell> objects are data structures with variables and methods (functions)
<Riddell> all the Qt widgets are objects
<nareshov> okay
<Riddell> and so it PyQt4.uic which has the method called loadUi
<nareshov> ah
<Daisuke_Laptop> sounds java-y
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: seems to be working even though I use Kubuntu. not fully tested though.......
<anand> are you going to talk about jambi (QT-Java)
<Riddell> I should say that a widget is any graphical item on the screen, text boxes, buttons, scrollbars, toolbars, they're all widgets
<Riddell> anand: not today
<Riddell> lets move on to editor2.py
<mihas> ok
<kenny> yep
<Riddell> go back to designer
<Riddell> you should still have the text box we made earlier
<Riddell> drag a PushButton from the toolbox to your widget, below the text box
<Riddell> it should end up like http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/kubuntu-tutorials-day/pykde/editor2-designer1.png
<Riddell> and Save As editor2.ui
<Riddell> working?
<Straphka> yur
<cheguevara> aye
<nosrednaekim> k
<Riddell> so now we're going to add an action to our application
<pexi> yes
<Hobbsee> oh, grumble.  hal never properly upgrades in a chroot.
<kenny> yep
<Riddell> until now we've been creating widgets but not doing anything with them
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: off-topic )
<Riddell> to add an action we need to start making our own objects
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Riddell> so take a look at editor2.py
<Riddell> instead of just making a QWidget and using that
 * Hobbsee sticks a few redback spiders down nosrednaekim's back, and heads in the direction of back
<Riddell> we define our own object called Editor which is based on a QWidget
<Hobbsee> er, bed.
<Riddell> a template for an object is called a class
<RinTinTigger> Hello
<Riddell> class Editor(QWidget):
<Riddell> there's our object template (class)
<Riddell> and it includes a couple of functions
<Riddell> in python there's a special function for each object with the lovely name of __init__(self):
<Riddell> which is run whenever that object is created
<nareshov> like the main() thing?
<Riddell> nareshov: main() is when the application is running (in C/C++), this is a constructor
<kenny> or more like an object constructor from c++?
<nareshov> ah, a constructor thing?
<Riddell> exactly
<iRon> nareshov: like constructors in c++/java ..
<nareshov> got it
<kenny> woo hoo, i got something right!
<Riddell> the first thing it has to do is run the init() for the QWidget
<Riddell> then it loads our .ui file
<Riddell> next, the exciting bit, we tell is what to do when someone clicks the button
<Riddell> this is the Qt signal/slot mechanism
<kwilliam> hurray!
<Riddell> widgets have signals when something interesting happens
<Riddell> you can find them in the Qt docs
<nareshov> okay
<Riddell> and we slot it into a function called save()
<RinTinTigger> Sry....a question...is "Packaging 101" done already
<Riddell> RinTinTigger: 15 minutes
<kwilliam> no
<_nix_> RinTinTigger: nope..
<RinTinTigger> TY guys
<Riddell> next is another method
<stdin> RinTinTigger: see the link in the topic for session times
<Riddell> (method is another name for function, it just means a bunch of lines of code with a name)
<Riddell> the save() method will save the file
<RinTinTigger> i saw...and thee was said they switched time with Pykde4 ...so.....no matter ill wait
<Riddell> here all it's doing is printing out to the command line
<Riddell> RinTinTigger: oh, it's an hour and 15 minutes, sorry
<RinTinTigger> so like 6pm cet
<Riddell> self.textEdit is our textEdit widget
<Riddell> the name textEdit was given by Qt Designer
<Straphka> so Editor gets all the functions defined in the ui file?
<Riddell> and .toPlainText() is a method that QTextEdits have
<Straphka> with the loadUi function I mean
<Riddell> Straphka: it gets the names of objects defined
<Straphka> Riddell: okis
<Riddell> Straphka: the functions themselves, like .toPlainText, are defined by the Qt library
<Straphka> but I get the ui stuff in the editor namespace
<Riddell> you can see all the functions that a QTextEdit has at the all important Qt docs http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/qtextedit.html
<Riddell> Straphka: I don't understand
<Riddell> anyone got it working?
<cheguevara> yeah works fine
<pexi> yes
<meven> yep
<pexi> it's work fine
<kwilliam> yes
<nareshov> works fine
<kenny> yep
<Straphka> Riddell: I mean I get access to everythong defined in the .ui file from the Editor class (as in self.x, where x is defined in .ui)
<aos101> yes
<Straphka> everything*
<Riddell> excellent excellent
<kwilliam> Straphka: yes, i think so
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: eh....I can't type in the text edit.
<txwikinger> Straphka: If you click on the textEdit object in Qt4-designer and look at the property window you will see the name
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: oh wait....duh,my error
<Riddell> Straphka: you do indeed, loadUi() does clever things to create all the objects into the current class
<darx> would the tutorial be archived and if yes where can i access it?
<Straphka> Riddell: that was exactly my question:)
<Riddell> darx: yes, I'll blog about that when it's done
<darx> cool
<nareshov> Riddell: what exactly is putting the text in the textEdit widget onto the console?
<Riddell> nareshov: the save() method there
<nareshov> oh, print
<nareshov> right
<nareshov> got it
<Riddell> and save() is being run by our signal to slot connection
<nareshov> neat
<kenny> are we going to go over saving to a file?
<Riddell> saving to a file is covered in editor3.py
<Riddell> well, opening from a file is
<Straphka> kenny: you could just do open(file, 'w') in python and write it out
<Riddell> but I think we're out of time for that
<kenny> cool, i jumped the gun there
<kenny> Straphka:  thanks!
<Riddell> you just need to add an "open" button and use a QFileDialog to select the file
<Riddell> but we're out of time to cover it properly
<nareshov> ah
<kwilliam> are qt3 .ui files compatible with qt4?
<Riddell> kwilliam: not at all
<Riddell> kwilliam: but if you open them in qt4 designer it should convert it
<kwilliam> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> so that's all we have time for
<Riddell> remember the docs, Qt has the best library docs there are http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/
<Riddell> and KDE has top docs too at api.kde.org
<Straphka> Riddell: whatd the url of your blog?
<Straphka> what's*
<Riddell> and tutorials at techbase.kde.org
<kwilliam> Thanks for the tutorial!
<pexi> Riddell: thank you very much
<nosrednaekim> and there are python translations of those docs too.
<nareshov> Riddell: thanks a lot dude!
<kenny> thanks a bunch, this was very helpful!!
<Riddell> most of our Kubuntu specific programming is done in python
<_nix_> Riddle: thanks a lot.. this will be useful
<bazhang> thank you very much Riddell
<xRaich[o]2x> good work, nice tutorial
<luis_lopez> Ridell: Muchas gracias!
<D_Ed> thanks.
<Riddell> so stick around, and if you want to become an elite free software developer (it's easy really) just ask and we'll find something that needs done
<daskreech> Hooray Riddell :)
<fmo> Riddell:Thx a lot
<aos101> Thanks. Great Tutorial.
<_nix_> boy we still have 5 min here..
<nosrednaekim> thanks... I definately learned something.
<limac> man I missed it!
<limac> :(
<Riddell> the PyKDE packages are very new, still compiling for some platforms
<_nix_> limac: its ok.. there should be downloadable logs somewhere
<xRaich[o]2x> python looks quite nice but i guess i will stick with qt4/C++ ^^
<PJC121> bah, I missed the first part, need your blog addy Riddell :) shame cos you did a great job
<dthacker> tnx Riddell, if we have questions after reading the logs, where is the best place to ask them?
<Riddell> but do give that a shot, techbase.kde.org is a wiki and is in need of tutorials
<Riddell> my blog is on planet.ubuntu.com
<PJC121> thank you
<meven> Riddell: could we extend a little for further question
<limac> _nix: where?
<meven> in another chanel
<Riddell> and quick questions?
<daskreech> limac: Riddell will have a link in his blog
<_nix_> limac: I dunno.. gotta find that out..
<Riddell> we have a couple of minutes
<Riddell> there's a lot of concepts involved in object orientated programming
<Riddell> so if it's new to you can you got lost today, don't worry
<meven> more or less i would like to ohow to make a toolbox like real text editor
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: as dthacker asked, where's the best place for future questions?
<nosrednaekim> meven: user ktextedit.
<meven> otherwise i will use my browser no problem :)
<nosrednaekim> *use
<Straphka> Riddell: are there more widgets available than I see in designer?
<Straphka> Riddell: liek the filedialog you mentioned
<nareshov> Riddell: that desktop of yours in the screenshot - is that hardy?
<Riddell> Straphka: plenty http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/classes.html
<DreadKnight> kde4
<Straphka> Riddell: I can add those to designer as well I mean?
<Riddell> QFileDialogue is a full dialogue, you don't embed it in your own widgets, so it's not in designer
<Straphka> Riddell: with the nice icon and all
<cheguevara> Straphka, thats kde 4
<Riddell> you can ask questions in #kubuntu afterwards or #kde-devel generally
<Riddell> or here if it's Kubuntu related
<Riddell> ok, time up
<Straphka> cheguevara: eh?
<cheguevara> sorry wrong nick lol
<Straphka> oh:)
<Riddell> txwikinger: how ready are you?
<cheguevara> that was to nareshov , its kde4
<txwikinger> I am ready Riddell
<meven> thX Riddell
<nosrednaekim> Thanks Riddell...sorry, can't stick around for the next session
<nosrednaekim> good luck txwikinger
<nareshov> cheguevara: is it the kde4 from the ppa repo for gutsy?
<darx> Has the tut started?
<txwikinger> ok.. let just slide into the next tutorial -- bug triage
<sigma> first session is over
<stdin> This session: kubuntu bug triage with txwikinger
<darx> ok
<cheguevara> nareshov, either that or from hardy, they look exactly the same :P
<Riddell> over to txwikinger
<dholbach> Riddell: well done!
<cheguevara> yeah thanks Riddell
<txwikinger> Ok... let's just start ... please feel free to ask questions at any time
<txwikinger> And stop me if I get to be too fast
<PJC121> okies
<nareshov> sure :}
<fadey> ok
<txwikinger> The first question is: what is bug triage
<cheguevara> Riddell: may wanna change the topic
<txwikinger> The word triage comes from the French word trier which means sorting, sifting (see http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=triage)
<elisiano_> exactly, I was ashamed to ask
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Bug Triage Tutorial | Kubuntu Tutorials Day https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | please discuss tutorials in #kubuntu while they are running
<txwikinger> Commonly it is used in the field of medicine, especially in the context of emergency rooms,
<nareshov> ah
<limac> Riddell: Can you send me a ling to your blog? i mssed it completely! thnx :D
<txwikinger> situations, basically when limited resources must be allocated to a high number of patients.
<darx> yes i know about that
<darx> also triage of symptoms
<Riddell> limac: find it on planet.ubuntu.com or planet.kde.org
<nareshov> limac: it's on planet.ubuntu.com
<txwikinger> there was a disaster missing -- disaster situations
<txwikinger> yes darx
<txwikinger> This in an analogy that also describes what we do with bug-reports.
<nareshov> oh
<_nix_> anyone know where I can grab the irc logs from here?
<limac> Riddlell and nareshove: thx dudes
<txwikinger> When they are submitted, they must be checked if the adhere to a certain standard,
<txwikinger> contain all the necessary information that they can be fixed
<Sanne> _nix_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nareshov> _nix_: press Ctrl+O if you're using Konversation :D
<txwikinger> and be sorted and classified in order to get the right "resource" to work on it.
<_nix_> Sanne, nareshov: thanks..
<txwikinger> In some way someone who triages bugs is something like a facilitator or arbitrator.
<txwikinger> You work with the reporter in order to retrieve as much information as possible.
<john> nareshov: I missed what Ctrl-O is for
<txwikinger> You also work with the developers for kubuntu and ubuntu
<PJC121> txwikinger: where do we find the reporter? silly question I know...
<txwikinger> as well as upstream distributions like KDE and debian and others
<blueyed> PJC121: in the bug report.. its the one who reported it :)
<raphink> hi guys
<txwikinger> PJC you can find them in the bug report
<kwilliam|away> txwikinger: so we're talking Kubuntu and general KDE bugs?
<daskreech> txwikinger: reported bugs in general
<txwikinger> kwilliam|away: Well both
<txwikinger> Any report that might be reported against Kubuntu
<PJC121> i see, I thought you meant a reporter as in something that saves error messages / codes on our system, oops :)
<txwikinger> this includes often problems that are really KDE problems
<txwikinger> yes PJC121
<limac> where in planet.kde.org?
<txwikinger> So the bug triage process helps to provide the information or finding out what information is needed.
<Riddell> limac: -> #kubuntu
<txwikinger> Due to the fact that all of this concerns people it is very important that bug triage is done with a lot of patience and humility.
<txwikinger> There are sometimes different interests that need to be mitigated when decisions are made,
<txwikinger> and it is always the best to be as polite as possible to everybody around
<txwikinger> (see also Ubuntu CoC https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1)
<txwikinger> Basically two sets of skills are needed
<txwikinger> Skills to deal with people
<txwikinger> and some technical skills that help to deal with the reports themselves
<elisiano_> txwikinger: all in one person? :)
<PJC121> lol
<txwikinger> well hopefully :D
<elisiano_> or there are some PRs and some tech guys?
<txwikinger> elisiano_:
<kwilliam> elisiano: I think you need people-minded geeks
<txwikinger> I think people have strength and weaknesses, but they can work on both those skill sets :)
<txwikinger> The bug triage happens on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<txwikinger> In order to be able to triage bugs effectively, you must have an account on launchpad.
<PJC121> bookmarked
<DFJA> How best do you go about figuring out if a bug a kubuntu-specific, or upstream?
<txwikinger> ok... lets go directly to the triage process
<txwikinger> There are different elements to triaging bugs
<txwikinger> one of them is the cleaning up of the reports
<txwikinger> Bugs are often submitted by reporters that do not understand fully the process.
<txwikinger> On the other hand, the people working with the bugs need efficient access to the information.
<txwikinger> Therefore it can be very important to clean up the bugs summary to soemthing that is meaningful
<txwikinger> that in a list of reports someone already understand the main issue of every report in the list.
<txwikinger> It can also be helpful if certain important information is added to the description of the report,
<txwikinger> since this is the first thing after the summary one would read.
<txwikinger> Part of this is collecting more information about a problem
<txwikinger> The goal is to have enough information to reproduce the problem
<txwikinger> This is in my opinion the most important step of bug triage.
<kwilliam> what if its hardware related?
<kwilliam> e.g. specific video cards
<PJC121> do you have an example problem txwikinger?
<txwikinger> That makes it sometimes tricky kwilliam
<txwikinger> yes.. I have one in a minute
<PJC121> ok :)
<txwikinger> kwilliam.. hopefully others have the same hardware
<kwilliam> txwikinger: ok
<txwikinger> or it has to be described very well and tested by the reporter when the fix is there
<daskreec1> Or different hardware as the cse might be :)
<txwikinger> In an ideal world, a bug report has a description that allows anybody following it to immediately reproduce the bug.
<txwikinger> That is not always possible, but a good target.
<txwikinger> It is good practice to see if the description given is sufficient to reproduce or see the problem and if necessary add additional information if the problem is found.
<txwikinger> (Example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/102979)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102979 in ubiquity "[kde-ui] next button does not respond to keyboard" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<txwikinger> this is a good example
<txwikinger> The report was submitted and is already very good and accurate
<txwikinger> However, when I tested it, I found a workaround and therefore valuable information for the developer to fix it
<txwikinger> If you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/102979/comments/2,
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102979 in ubiquity "[kde-ui] next button does not respond to keyboard" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<txwikinger>  I had gone through the steps in the description and found actually a workaround for the problem.
<txwikinger> I have added this information and confirmed that there is really a problem, that anybody can reproduce.
<txwikinger> Often this steps includes to ask the right questions to the submitter that allows them to give more accurate information that is needed.
<dthacker> txwikinger: you could use one I did this morning and tell me what else I should have done? 175684
<txwikinger> bug 175684
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175684 in dolphin "dolphin does not keep selected file on dir list update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175684
<txwikinger> well, I would test it if I can 1) reproduce it
<dthacker> I confirmed with a test
<kwilliam> dthacker: I can try running kde4daily
<txwikinger> secondly, I would go a little bit out of the scope to see what similar things do
<cheguevara> i am sure that bug is true actually
<cheguevara> lets see in kde 4
<txwikinger> what happens when you push a different button, icon etc...
<txwikinger> Get a little broader picture
<cheguevara> yep same in kde 4
<dthacker> so perhaps, what happens if a selected file is deleted, updated etc
<txwikinger> If it gives good information for the developer
<txwikinger> yes that are good ideas
<txwikinger> Often it is just "playing" a little around with it
<txwikinger> ok lets move on
<txwikinger> Now we want to sort the bugs
<wolfger> now dolphin has two packages, right? "dolphin" and "d3lphin"?
<txwikinger> Often there is no package assigned or the wrong package
<txwikinger> we want to correct that as soon as we know which package is the right one
<txwikinger> This allows the right people to look at the bugs. Here are good instructions on how to find the right package to assigne a bug to:
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<txwikinger> Furthermore we want to assign the right state to the report
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks#head-6e435bd3f0413458778d4688ea2f4983e90e6ab4 gives an overwiew of the different states a report can have. For the triage, the essential states are New, Incomplete, Confirmed and Invalid.
<thefoxx> hello
<txwikinger> Every report start with the state New. When somebody starts to triage it and more information is necessary it will be set in the state incomplete until all the information is in the report.
<kwilliam> dthacker: i can't reproduce it. chat after this panel over?
<txwikinger> When all the information is in the report and the bug can be reproduced it will be set to the state Confirmed.
<txwikinger> A lot of reports will turn out either not to be bugs, or it is impossible to collect the necessary information that the report has a positive effect, i.e really helps to solve a problem.
<txwikinger> Sometimes reporters will not respond for request for the information needed, and it is not feasible or possible to recreate it yourself. In these cases the state will be changed to invalid.
<txwikinger> With all those state changes always keep in mind the consequences. We do not want to unnecessarily mark reports invalid because of laziness.
<wolfger> what if the reporter provides the information, but you still can't recreate?
<txwikinger> A report might contain crucial information to solve a problem, sometimes not understood to the person that triages it.
<txwikinger> well.. hopefully someone can
<txwikinger> Otherwise it is very possible that it is an issue rather related to the particular user/install/configuration that a general bug
<txwikinger> Therefore, we do not close report lightly in this way. We always want to make sure the report has all the necessary information to be set for the next state.
<txwikinger> One issue are always duplicates
<txwikinger> While reporters are encouraged to first look for similar or identical problems in the bug tracker, it is inevidable that we get a lot of duplicate reports. Therefore a very important step during the information collection is to see if there is already another report. If this is the case, the report is linked to the original report (more here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks#head-170e00a7154fcfc87f0fc50f65bba9cff7ab27fe)
<txwikinger> If the problem is a general problem i.e KDE we also want to report it upstream
<txwikinger>  We are working very close with the upstream distros and it is a mutual benefit for everybody to get bug fixes introduced as high upstream as possible. For Kubuntu KDE is in particular of interest. Here is an example of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/96151
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96151 in kdebase "kcmclock does not change to correct location" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<txwikinger> In such cases you either find an already existing report in the upstream bugtracker and add it to the report, or you create a new report in the upstream bug tracker and add that one. Here are the instructions how to do this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#head-ab0eb9d7731fa877b5fc866eedc4c312dab50ee7
<txwikinger> Basically you choose the upstream project (KDE in this case) an add the url to the particular bug in their tracker. LP will then update periodically the state of the report in the upstream tracker.
<txwikinger> One very good help in the tasks of bug triage are standard answers
<txwikinger> Here are lots of such responses for various situations: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<txwikinger> In particular I would like to raise the attention for this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-6ee6466fdaac8c81274185f0316afd794d2ee0b6 This can be used when the reporter does not responds (usually within a month) to the requests for more information and the existing information does not help to reproduce the problem.
<txwikinger> Ok.. the time is already up
<xRaich[o]2x> thanks for the tutorial
<txwikinger> Always remember that we are working here in a team. Therefore, we help each other. It is always good to ask questions if you are not sure how to proceed. Even for the most seasoned people it can be in tricky cases very helpful to have a second opinion. So if your are not sure about something ask somebody. I am often around on the IRC channels as txwikinger or txwikinger2 (when I am at work). Feel free to see me if I can help you.
<PJC121> thank you for your time txwikinger, helped me get started on how to start bug reporting, gj, ty
<kwilliam> so if we have launchpad accounts...
<john> thanks txwikinger
<dthacker> kwilliam: yes, ping me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Riddell> there's lots of Kubuntu bug reports, many of them don't get an answer
<txwikinger> The channel for the bug is #ubuntu-bugs
<Riddell> so help is always needed with bug triage
<txwikinger> ok Riddell you want to take over again?
<xRaich[o]2x> now comes the fun part ^^
<dthacker> Is there a way to create a URL that will pull all open bugs that have to do with Kubuntu?
<Riddell> could do, anyone want to learn about bzr?
<thefoxx> yes me
<dthacker> me
<xRaich[o]2x> sure thing :)
<wolfger> yes please
<PJC121> go go go :)
<thefoxx> I'm using svn right now and want to learn something about bzr ;)
<cheguevara> thanks txwikinger
<wolfger> i've used bzr and I want to learn about svn
<egonw> was using git-svn, but doing the same with bzr sounds interesting
<mzungu> please
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Bzr Tutorial | Kubuntu Tutorials Day https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | please discuss tutorials in #kubuntu while they are running
<Riddell> apt-get install bzr
<Fu86> I like SVN but i am open for new stuff :)
<kwilliam> is bzr for advanced developers? i've never used svn
<Riddell> is always a good start
<Riddell> bzr is for everyone
<iRon> Riddell: bzr is more like svn or mercurial (git) ?
<Riddell> bzr, or more properly Bazaar is the world best revision control system
<thefoxx> is there a way to sync between svn and bzr? when I develop something with eclipse I want to use it's nice svn integration
<Riddell> hang on, questions in a bit
<cheguevara> bzr-svn
<Riddell> it keeps track of your files
<Riddell> so if you make a mistake you can go back a look at what happened
<Riddell> unlike svn or cvs, it's very easy to branch
<DreadKnight> is there a native QT bzr browser?
<Riddell> so if you don't have access to the svn archive
<Riddell> or if you're doing something at all experimental
<Riddell> you can just branch
<Riddell> do your work in the branch
<Riddell> and merge back later
<Riddell> bzr has the best merging out of any revision control system
<Riddell> they're very proud of how well it works
<Riddell> but there's more!
<limac> so when r we beginning?
<cheguevara> DreadKnight, may be we should all write one with your brand new pyqt knowledge :P
<thefoxx> is there any gui?
<Riddell> other revision control systems need their own servers set up
<cheguevara> bzr-gtk
<Riddell> but bzr is super easy to get started
<thefoxx> for the first steps I think it would be easyer
<thefoxx> thx
<DreadKnight> cheguevara: i'm not actually a programer :) but it sounds good
<Riddell> to get started just make a new directory
<Riddell> mkdir files
<Riddell> cd file
<Riddell> cd files  rather
<DreadKnight> don't like to use the gtk one (olive i think it's called)
<limac> any specific name?
<Riddell> and  bzr init
<Riddell> then save a file in that directory
<Riddell> echo hello > myfile
<Riddell> add it to the repo
<Riddell> bzr add myfile
<Riddell> and finally commit it
<Riddell> bzr commit
<Riddell> it'll ask you for a commit message, so you just say "inital commit"
<Riddell> now bzr works easily off your local hard disk
<cheguevara> Committed revision 1.
<Riddell> excellent, gold star to cheguevara
<cheguevara> :P
<Riddell> but it can also work off any network system, like a web server
<thefoxx> works here too, it's easy but right now same as svn ;)
<DreadKnight> Riddell: want to menthor me to make a pykde bzr GUI ? xD
<Riddell> so you can just copy that directory to a web server
<Riddell> and now anyone can get hold of your revision control
<Riddell> we use bzr for the kubuntu.org website
<Riddell> I edit the files directly on the server
<thefoxx> hm sorry no not really for svn you need an extern directory for svn repository...
<thefoxx> nice
<Riddell> and bzr commit after any changes I made
<egonw> Riddell: doesn't that require some apache settings changed?
<Riddell> now if this was svn, only I can do anything with it
<Riddell> egonw: nope
<Riddell> it works off any web server
<Riddell> no changes needed
<egonw> mmm, sounds good :)
<Riddell> or smb, or local hard disk, or ftp, whatever
<Riddell> sftp too
<elisiano_> I don't get it
<elisiano_> how?
<cheguevara> magic
<Riddell> there's a hidden .bzr directory with all the meta data
<Riddell> that's what gets made with bzr init
<Riddell> unlike subversion, it's only one .bzr directory per archive
<Riddell> not one per directory
<Riddell> so anyone can do bzr branch http://kubuntu.org
<Fu86> do I need a physical copy of the directory to work on or is there a "checkout"-feature?
<Riddell> that'll probably take a few minutes to run
<Riddell> but then anyone can make changes to the files
<Riddell> you can then do  bzr diff  and send me the patch
<Riddell> or you can put it on a web server yourself and I can do  bzr merge http://your.web.server.com/~me/
<wolfger> Format <RepositoryFormat6> for http://kubuntu.org/.bzr/ is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<Riddell> hah, that server has an old bzr version on it
<thefoxx> Riddell, it's nice that you can do branch kubuntu.org but if I dont want that, if I want to use a "private" archive - can I do commit and update like with svn but don't init a own repository? dont know wether you understand waht I mean...
<Riddell> bzr is a fast moving project, but it has always remained backwards compatible
<Riddell> thefoxx: yes you can
<Riddell> branches do take time, you don't always need to do it
<Riddell> so you can also just checkout
<elisiano_> omg, I'm downloading the kubuntu.org branch
<Riddell> which is what svn users are used to
<thefoxx> sounds nice...
<thefoxx> and thats about acl?
<thefoxx> *whats
<Riddell> for example
<Riddell> we host some of our packaging in bzr
<Riddell> on launchpad
<Riddell> here's the webpage for our amarok packaging
<Riddell> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/debian
<Riddell> sorry https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/debian to non-beta testers
<Riddell> that'll tell you that you can do  bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/debian
<Riddell> but for those of us lucky enough to be in kubuntu-members
<Riddell> we can do   bzr checkout
<Riddell> and commit back directly
<Riddell> there's no access control list, access is just governed by the permissions of the server its on
<Riddell> or local file system
<Riddell> now, I need a volunteer!
<thefoxx> can I use apache htaccess to protect it?
<nareshov> me
<nareshov> volunteers
<Riddell> nareshov: please register a project for us on launchpad  https://code.launchpad.net/projects/+new
<Riddell> call it kubuntu-tutorial say
<Riddell> thefoxx: http is read only, so nobody can commit to it
<nareshov> okay
<Fu86> do it, do it! :D
<Riddell> thefoxx: you can use sftp (ssh) for read/write archives, and then access it just who can write to the files
<thefoxx> hm yes... logical
<Riddell> now we're all going to upload branches to launchpad
<thefoxx> okay I think I understand - sounds nic
<thefoxx> e
<Riddell> launchpad is a great place to host your bzr branches
<nareshov> done
<Riddell> but as I say, you can host it on any server
<nareshov> https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-tutorial
<thefoxx> but in my opinion it makes acl a bit more difficult but easyer to understand
<Riddell> unlike Source Forge you don't need to ask to create a project
<Riddell> anyone can make a project at any time and you can host any free software code there
<Riddell> thanks nareshov
<Riddell> if you have your bzr archives you can now push your code to launchpad
<k_william> Riddell: that's awesome
<ropiku> Riddell, ssh is the only way to rw ? That means that every commiter must have a ssh account ?
<elisiano_> so in nareshov projects how do we retrieve the branch?
<elisiano_> project*
<Riddell> bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~<lp-name>/<projectname>/<branch-name>
<Riddell> you'll need an account on launchpad
<Riddell> and you'll need your ssh key registered on launchpad
<nareshov> hmm
<DreadKnight> nice
<Riddell> if you don't have an ssh key make one with ssh-keygen
<Riddell> and follow the prompts
<Riddell> then paste the ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub in launchpad
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~<lp-name>/+editsshkeys
<wolfger> error on the push
<wolfger> Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): No module named paramiko
<Riddell> then bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~<lp-name>/kubuntu-tutorial/mybranch
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install python-paramiko
<Riddell> wolfger: ^^
<ropiku> so I do a init, commit something then push ?
<Riddell> paramiko is needed for sftp access
<Riddell> ropiku: yes
<mzungu> Riddell, what would be the best way for a small group, geographically separated, to work with bzr privately - each on his own branch - how then to sync?
<Riddell> mzungu: you can also register teams on launchpad
<Riddell> then add the people to that team and push to a team branch
<Riddell> just push to ~myteam
<Riddell> which is what we do with the kubuntu packaging I showed earlier
<wolfger> how to verify RSA key fingerprint of bazaar.launchpad.net?
<Riddell> wolfger: just accept it
<Riddell> worry if it changes
<mzungu> ok - but for private code?
<Riddell> so then anyone in the team can checkout and commit back (or branch as anyone outside the team can do)
<limac> Riddell: what's sftp?
<nareshov> ssh+ftp :P
<DreadKnight> secure ftp?
<Riddell> mzungu: on non public code you can just do it on a local machine you have ssh access to
<Riddell> mzungu: and store it in a group writable directory
<RinTinTigger> packing 101 on now?
<wolfger> Permission denied (publickey).
<mzungu> ok - thanks
<Riddell> RinTinTigger: 5 minutes
<Riddell> wolfger: have you uploaded your ssh key to launchpad
<nareshov> wolfger: did you import your key?
<limac> but whut's ftp?
<DreadKnight> file transfer protocol
<limac> ah!
<wolfger> I have 1 OpenPGP key and one SSH key on Launchpad
<Riddell> if we now look at https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-tutorial/
<limac> so whut's exactly the purpose of bzr?
<Riddell> we can see there's a branch there
<wolfger> maybe my SSH key is from my (non-existant) Feisty install?
<thefoxx> which python module provides question_dialog ?
<DreadKnight> limac: versioning system, used for software development
<dholbach> wolfger: best to double check
<ropiku> weird, Launchpad user doesn't have a registered SSH key
<Riddell> gold star to nareshov
<thefoxx> it should be dialog as I see but it's not included in python dialog package...
<nareshov> yay :D
<thefoxx> yes, dialog, but not question_dialog
<limac> DreadKnight: thx dude and wat about svn?
<Riddell> so now we can all branch nareshov's code and edit it
<Riddell> then he can merge back our changes if he likes them
<Riddell> (actually it'll take a minute for launchpad to sync the branch)
<Riddell> ok, I did promise branching from svn
<ropiku> I imported my key (SSH public key added.) and pushed into sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ropiku/kubuntu-tutorial/ropiku-branch
<DreadKnight> limac: bzr is somewhat better ;)
<Riddell> there's two ways to do that
<Riddell> you can do it in launchpad
<limac> but wat is svn?
<Riddell> svn is subversion
<Riddell> it's an older alternative to bzr
<limac> ok! :)
<Riddell> used by KDE, Gnome and many others
<Riddell> we have an import of amarok in launchpad at https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/amarok/trunk
<Riddell> so if you don't have a KDE subversion account you can just branch that and edit the code
<Riddell> then send back your patches
<thefoxx> did anyone uses bzr-svn ?
<nareshov> ah
<Riddell> the second way to branch svn is with bzr-svn
<limac> and is there going to be any packaging tutorials today?
<Riddell> apt-get install bzr-svn
<Riddell> and branch it locally on your own system
<RinTinTigger> 2 mins
<ropiku> can someone help me a bit, please :D
<dholbach> limac: read the topic and check out the link
<Riddell> this has the nifty way of being able to commit changes back directly
<Riddell> so now we can branch the debian packaging for some KDE related libraries for example
<Riddell> bzr branch svn://svn.debian.org/pkg-kde/krap
<thefoxx> does bzr svn allows to permanently sinc svn and bzr?
<Riddell> unfortunately there's a memory leak in bzr-svn
<Riddell> so importing from KDE using it will kill your system unless you stop it and restart after every 1000 commits it scans
<nareshov> ooh
<Riddell> but hopefully that will be fixed soon and people without KDE svn account, or people doing experimental work can branch KDE apps and edit
<RinTinTigger> is GNOME better then KDE
<RinTinTigger> ?
<Riddell> RinTinTigger: no flames please
<RinTinTigger> sry
<Riddell> ok, we're out of time
<elisiano_> RinTinTigger: are you trying to flame? :D
<Riddell> jpatrick: are you here?
<jpatrick> Riddell: yep
<dholbach> rock and roll - thank Riddell for another great session
<RinTinTigger> elisiano:no
<Riddell> please ask me questions in #kubuntu about the bzr tutorial
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: thanks for the tutorial :)
<Riddell> or ask on #bzr
<jpatrick> Evening everyone, by the end of this hour we should have some .deb files laying around. :)
<dholbach> s/thanks/thank
<limac> Riddell: thx dude u helped us a lot! :D
<RinTinTigger> :D
<dholbach> rock on jpatrick
<Riddell> and watch out for Bazaar 1.0 coming very soon
<nareshov> thanks a lot Riddell
<RinTinTigger> thanks Riddel
<RinTinTigger> L
<thefoxx> thanks
<jpatrick> For this you'll need to have the "pbuilder devscripts debootstrap fakeroot lintian" packages installed.
<gourgi> thanks :D
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Packaging 101 | Kubuntu Tutorials Day https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | please discuss tutorials in #kubuntu while they are running
<mzungu> many thanks, Riddell
<limac> hello, jpatrick!
<limac> thanks a lot Riddell!
<jpatrick> I've prepared a debian/ dir template for you all: "wget http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/debian-tmp.tar.gz" - this contains the base of all the necessary files for making a Debian package.
<jpatrick> I've spent some time looking for something to package and I eventually found kraft, which we'll package!
<cheguevara> thanks Riddell
<jpatrick> And while we look at each file in the tar.gz I'll explain bit by bit how to make the package.
<Fu86> 404 :(
<cheguevara> can we have a prize for the best package :P
<abhidg> 404 here too :(
<thefoxx> 404
<cheguevara> yeah jpatrick 404
<gourgi> 404
<RinTinTigger> tried to copy the  link instead of clicking ^^
<jpatrick> looks like ubuntuwire is dead.
<gourgi> lol
<cheguevara> lol
<jpatrick> "wget http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/debian-tem.tar.gz"
<nareshov> lol
<RinTinTigger> :D
<cheguevara> perfect timing
<cheguevara> ye that works
<jpatrick> make sure to put everything into a new dir
<RinTinTigger> yea
<jpatrick> Let's get the kraft sources: wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/kraft/kraft-0.20.tar.bz2
<stdin> jpatrick: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/debian-tem.tar.gz :)
<stdin> jpatrick: screwy file names
<jpatrick> Now first of all that source is in .tar.bz2 format, in Ubuntu and Debian only source packages of .tar.gz format are accepted. So we have to first unbunzip it and tar it.
<jpatrick> Debian source packages have the format: package_x.yy.orig.tar.gz so let's rename our new .tar.gz to that: kraft_0.20.orig.tar.gz.
<jpatrick> We now leave our new tar.gz to one side and make a new directory in our source: debian/. This is where we will make our only changes to the source.
<jpatrick> Basically we can copy and paste the files from the template tar into to debian/. And make the necessary changes to the files, let's do this one by one.
<DreadKnight> jpatrick: untar first?
<jpatrick> DreadKnight: yep
<DreadKnight> :)
<jpatrick> First debian/changelog: this is where changes to the Debian packaging are noted. Everything should be noted (we have debdiffs to prove otherwise).
<jpatrick> everyone ok?
<dthacker> kik
<jpatrick> The first line should have a format of: packageName (x.yy-0ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low - -0.. because it does not exist in Debian (who version their new packages -1).
<abhidg> is there any proper format for a changelog?
<Fu86> slow down please :)
<DreadKnight> changelog is a folder?
<limac> yeah!
<wolfger> I'm stuck on unbzipping
<limac> :D
<jpatrick> abhidg: it's all in the templete dir
<ericthefish> too fast
 * jpatrick waits a while
<DreadKnight> wolfger: kde 3.5: right click on tar, actions, extract here
<cheguevara> tar xjvf kraft-0.20.tar.bz2
<jpatrick> DreadKnight: change log is a simply a text file
<DreadKnight> i see
<cheguevara> then tar czvf kraft-0.20.tar.gz kraft-0.20/
<stdin> "bunzip2 kraft-0.20.tar.bz2 ; gzip kraft-0.20.tar; mv kraft-0.20.tar.gz kraft_0.20.orig.tar.gz"
<jpatrick> ^that :)
<nareshov> and tar -cvzf kraft-0.20.orig.tar.gz kraft-0.20/
<limac> how do u unbunzip?
<nareshov> hehe
<cheguevara> limac, tar xjvf kraft-0.20.tar.bz2
<abhidg> tar jxvf <filename>
<DreadKnight> limac: kde 3.5: right click on tar, actions, extract here
<thefoxx> tar xvfj kraft...
<limac> thx
<cheguevara> command line > ark
<dthacker> so at the cli i should copy changelog from debian-tem to debian?
<cheguevara> :P
<jpatrick> dthacker: yes and all the other files
<nareshov> mv debian-tem kraft-0.20/
<jpatrick> and rename debian-tem to debian
<Fu86> mv debian-tem debian
<matthias_> why hardy?
<stdin> or "mv debian-tem kraft-0.20/debian" after extracting
<nareshov> ok
<stuffcorpse> l
<abhidg> hardy is the next ubuntu release, that's why
<cheguevara> matthias_, 'cause hardy is the latest ubuntu dev version?
<dthacker> ok, now which one are we editing first?
<jpatrick> the changelog
<matthias_> is that important to install the package?
<DreadKnight> there is already a changelog file there :)
<dholbach> (just as a sidenote: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Examples/ChangingTheOrigTarball has an example for how to do the bzip2/gzip thing in an auomated way)
<jpatrick> matthias_: it's my example
<limac> we also have to untar the debian-tem one right?
<Fu86> limac: yes
<stdin> limac: yes, then do ""mv debian-tem kraft-0.20/debian""
<DreadKnight> jpatrick: you need a lot of pacience around here :)
<stdin> with out the quotes
<nareshov> yes, we're in the changelog now!
<nareshov> (I am)
<DreadKnight> me 2
<lnxkde> sup!
<Fu86> vim changelog
<luke_> me too
<lnxkde> hey guys when is the tutorial for qt phyton programing?
<cheguevara> nano > vim
<cheguevara> lnxkde, its past
<stdin> lnxkde: been and gone
<lnxkde> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<wolfger> I'm lost. Where the heck is debian-tem?
<lnxkde> darn University
<stdin> wolfger: tar xzf debian-tem.tar.gz
<DreadKnight> lnxkde: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<gourgi> thanks for the url :D
<lnxkde> DreadKnight: THANKX man
<stdin> is everyone looking at the kraft-0.20/debian/changelog now ?
<dthacker> yes
<nareshov> yes
<matthias_> so we want to have " kraft (0.20-0ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low "  in the first line of changelog, right?
<thefoxx> yes
<luke_> yes
<Fu86> yes
<gourgi> y
<thefoxx> and edied...
<stdin> ok, jpatrick can continue :)
<limac> they are saying: "sudo: kraft-0.20/debian/changelog: command not found"
<lnxkde> nice
<nareshov> nano
<stdin> limac: where's the sudo from, just edit the file with a text editor
<nareshov> or kate, use an editor
<lnxkde> downloaded the html and the txt
<matthias_> where's jpatrick? is it going on?
<ricercia> i've only just untarred the files :-P
<limac> from the terminal
<Riddell> hmm, jpatrick may have fallen off the internet
<luke_> :D
<nareshov> hehe
<dthacker> we lost him!
 * apachelogger_ feels like Riddell is taking over :P
<DreadKnight> we are doomed
<gourgi> lol
<Riddell> I wonder where we are
<Riddell> wget http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/debian-tmp.tar.gz
<Riddell> wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/kraft/kraft-0.20.tar.bz2
<DreadKnight> we are at the changelog part
<egonw> Riddell: editing the changelog
<apachelogger_> apparently we are looking at kraft now
<aRyn> btw what's about the Desktop Team Development Meeting? it's missing :D
<stdin> aRyn: that'd be in #ubuntu-meeting probably
<ericthefish> Riddell: is it debian-tmp.tar.gz or debian-tem.tar.gz ?
<dholbach> aRyn: please, this is a tutorial session
<nareshov> tem
<Riddell> -tem it seems
<ericthefish> thanks
<Riddell> packageName (x.yy-0ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low
<cheguevara> should we edit control next
<Riddell> in the changelog
<Riddell> and add your name and e-mail
<Fu86> done
<Riddell> debian/compat: this file just contains a compatiblity level which tells the devscripts how to behave. Current number is '5'.
<nareshov> done
<limac> what are we supposed to do after "mving"?
<egonw> Riddell: about changelog... with PPA in mind, should that be the email associated with my LP acount?
<limac> after mv debian-tem kraft-0.20/debian?
<gourgi> limac: vim changelog
<Riddell> egonw: not too important, but you should probably have it in your gpg key
<limac> what?
<Riddell> that'll be covered in the next talk
<egonw> Riddell: ok, makes more sense
<limac> gourgi ^^
<Riddell> debian/control: this file is where we state what our package depends on to build, run, recommendations, etc. Let's go over each field:
<Riddell> it also says what package(s) we make and includes the description
<aRyn> stdin: it isn't
<Riddell> Source: this is the name of the source tarball; in this case: kraft.
<gourgi> limac: open changelog with an editor
<Riddell> Section: what part of the archives the package should be in; 'kde' would be the best place for this package.
<limac> gourgi: ok hold on
<Fu86> Riddell: with the extension tar.gz?
<elisiano_> the hardest part for me: know exactly how to fill those fields
<Riddell> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com> - all packages in universe have this Maintainer field.
<Riddell> Fu86: no
<luke_> are we still waiting for jpatrick?
<Riddell> Build-Depends: what the source needs to be built (successfully), cdbs is not needed if you don't plan to use that build system (get to that later).
<DreadKnight> guys you don't need to follow this from the konsole.. just use the gui ... easier :P
<Riddell> luke_: I've taken over for now
<luke_> ok
<limac> gourgi: where's changelog?
<Riddell> For most KDE3 packages only kdelibs4-dev, and libqt3-mt-dev are need. Since we use a docbook file for the manpage; docbook2x should also be included.
<gourgi> inside dedian dir
<Riddell> (that's the build depends)
<Riddell> For KDE4: kdelibs5-dev and libqt4-dev build depends
<gourgi> limac : inside debian
<Riddell> Standards-Version - the debian-policy version that this package complies with. Current is 3.7.3. One can always find the lastest version here: http://www.us.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ .
<Riddell> Homepage: simply a link to the projects homepage.
<ricercia> where do i put the dependencies?
<Riddell> And that's it for the source package section. Now binary...
<apachelogger_> ricercia: Build-Depends:
<Riddell> ricercia: in the debian/control file after Build-Depends:
<Riddell> the control file lists the binary package next
<Riddell> Package - name of the package, for single packages it should be the same as Source.
<Riddell> Architecture: any|all - wether multiple binary packages are arch-indepentent or if it can be 'all' be done as one. Stuff in Python, images, for example can be marked as all.
<ricercia> cheers, is that comma seperated?
<limac> gourgi: wheres debian ir?
<Riddell> ricercia: yes
<limac> dir?
<Riddell> most programmes are any so they get built for all arches (i386, amd64 etc)
<Riddell> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends} - the build process calls a script called dh_shlibs which calculates all the dependencies that the package needs to run and replaces them here.
<apachelogger_> limac: download -> http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debian-tem.tar.gz
<Riddell> Description: a short description of what the package contains and underneath that a longer description of the package.
<Riddell> Any questions on control?
<limac> did that
<abhidg_> Are the dependencies created from the build-Depends: line
<Fu86> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, kdelibs5-dev, libqt-4-dev
<Fu86> right?
<cheguevara> http://kraft.sourceforge.net is homepage btw
<apachelogger_> abhidg_: build-depends only lists the packages which are needed to build the software
<Riddell> Fu86, abhidg_ : no no
<limac> apachelogger: did that
<apachelogger_> :)
<Riddell> Build-Depends: ... kdelibs5-dev, libqt-4-dev
<Riddell> but the Depends for the binary is just  Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}
<Fu86> ah thanks
<Riddell> that shlibs:Depends gets filled in magically
<Riddell> debian/copyright: This file is very, very important. Otherwise chances are that the package won't get past the NEW queue. Every license and copyright holder must be listed. What I do is go around the source: `grep "Copyright" *` and filtering it all out later by directories.
<Artemis_Fowl> Where can the logbe found?
<Artemis_Fowl> log be*
<unikuser> hey can anyone post completed d/control file?
<cheguevara> kraft is qt3 or qt4?
<Riddell> hmm, you don't actually have to list every copyright holder, just the major ones
<apachelogger_> Artemis_Fowl: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Artemis_Fowl> thx
<Riddell> cheguevara: kde 3
<Riddell> so kdelibs4-dev, and libqt3-mt-dev are need for build-depends
<allee> unikuser: every 'apt-get source <pkgs>'  gives you a complete d/control file ;)
<cheguevara> yeah thats what i put, its just ppl started talking about kdelibs5 :P
<abhidg_> kdelibs5 is for kde4 isnt it?
<Riddell> abhidg_: yes
<apachelogger_> complete control: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2690/
<limac> wat do we do after opening changelog?
<apachelogger_> limac: please read in the log
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you have a changelog you can pastebin for limac
<Mondaar> once again back to the control-file...where can I get a list of all available sections?
<apachelogger> limac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2692/ note: you have to change name and email ;-)
<Riddell> Mondaar: the template file is pretty complete
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: will there be a step by step version of this tutorial somewhere, this is a lot of information to swallow and it'S quite noisy in here
<Fu86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2693/
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: yes, we'll give references at the end
<limac> apachelogger_: change name for what
<Riddell> so debian/copyright
<Riddell> running `grep "copyright" *` from kraft/src is better and we see that Klaas Freitag has a copyright on the years 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, and finally 2007.
<Riddell> So in the copyright we have to change the line 9 to Copyright (C) 2003 - 2007 Klaas Freitag <freitag@kde.org>. And that should be all.
<apachelogger> Mondaar: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<Riddell> debian/rules (don't you know?)
<Riddell> We have two choices of rules files: cdbs or dh_* script style. The rules file is basically a Makefile that is executed by the build system. Personally I prefer CDBS. But choose whichever you want (rename it to rules) and rm the other.
<Riddell> it's probably best to start with the dh one
<Riddell> that shows you what's happening
<Riddell> the cdbs one hides away most of what happens
<nareshov> hm
<ricercia> tel me that after i delete the file eh?
<nareshov> hehe
<Riddell> the cdbs one works as well of course
<Riddell> most packages use cdbs these days
<Riddell> they both work the same way, but cdbs just keeps most of it hidden
<elisiano> Riddell: grep copyright *|cut -f2 -d')'|sort|uniq
<elisiano> it's not just one
<Riddell> if you look at the dh one it includes lots of dh_ scripts from debhelper
<elisiano> anyway not the point
<limac> wat do we do after viewing changelog?
<Riddell> that rules file also runs ./configure  make and make install
<Riddell> which is how most applications compile and install
<nareshov> okay
<Riddell> are there questions on the rules files?
<Riddell> that's the most complex bit
<Fu86> nope
<unikuser> we using cdbs or dh now?
<Riddell> unikuser: whichever you want
<Riddell> just rename one of them to debian/rules
<ericthefish> Riddell: do we need to edit the rules files or just use one provided?
<gourgi> we need to edir rules ?
<Riddell> ericthefish: the ones provided should work fine
<nareshov> the cdbs one looks more like the port.bsd.mk :d
<stuffcorpse> where are those dh_testdir defined?
<Riddell> stuffcorpse: they're perl scripts from the debhelper package
<Riddell> stuffcorpse: they all have man pages so you can loop up what they're doing
<stuffcorpse> Riddel: thanks
<gourgi> Riddell: we need to edit something in rules ?
<stdin> you all might want to make sure you have build-essential and debhelper installed :)
<Riddell> gourgi: no, it should be fine
<gourgi> ok
<Riddell> Now there's the 1.docbook file which is what we'll (as I've stated before) turn into a manpage. It's simply a template for KDE apps. Here we can simply add descriptions and the program name as needed. Don't forget to save as kraft.1.docbook .
<stdin> (and cdbs if you're using it)
<Riddell> that's it for packaging
<Riddell> you can now build your package!
<Riddell> install fakeroot and devscripts
<Riddell> and run "debuild"
<unikuser> there's only instruction to build manpages in rules file?
<abhidg> while in the debian/ directory?
<unikuser> what about make,make install?
<Riddell> it'll work in the debian/ directory, you can also run it from the directory above
<limac> so how exactly does this help us make .deb packages?
<Riddell> unikuser: are you looking at the cdbs rules file?
<unikuser> yes. 	docbook2x-man debian/app.1.docbook...
<Riddell> unikuser: all the make, make install etc for that is hidden in "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk"
<unikuser> oh. big file.
<Riddell> unikuser: so the only thing it needs to do is define the custom parts which need to be built, in this case the man page
<Riddell> unikuser: if you look at the rules.dh file, it has the ./configure and MAKE in it
<Riddell> has anyone got it building?
<nareshov> Riddell: is there something wrong with " kraft (0.20-0ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low" ?
<Riddell> nareshov: no space at the start
<Fu86> parsechangelog/debian: error: unrecognised line, at file debian/changelog line 1
<nareshov> k
<apachelogger> hmmm
<unikuser> ok
<nareshov> where should the .orig.tar.gz file be?
<nareshov> (it's outside my kraft-0.20/ dir currently)
<Riddell> nareshov: that's the right place
<nareshov> ah, "_" instead of "-"
<stdin> make sure it's named "kraft_0.20.orig.tar.gz"
<Riddell> yes, the underscore is important so it finds the .orig file
<thefoxx> it builds....
<Riddell> yay!
<thefoxx> error with signing...
<elisiano> Riddell: parsechangelog/debian: error: unrecognised line, at file debian/changelog line 1
<thefoxx> hm why I'm looking
<apachelogger> elisiano: remove white space at the beginning of line 1
<Riddell> thefoxx: that just means you don't have a gpg key set up with the e-mail address you gave
<Riddell> that'll be covered in the next talk
<thefoxx> but I have it
<apachelogger> debuild -us -uc for now
<Riddell> thefoxx: ask in the next talk :)
<thefoxx> and:
<thefoxx> dpkg-genchanges: not including original source code in upload
<thefoxx> dpkg-buildpackage (debuild emulation): binary and diff upload (original source NOT included)
<matthias_> dh_clean: I have no package to build
<Riddell> as apachelogger says, that'll stop the gpg errors
<matthias_> debuild: fatal error at line 1247:
<apachelogger> thefoxx: please retar/rename the tarball
<apachelogger> bunzip2 kraft-0.20*bz2
<ricercia> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: docbook2x
<ricercia> debuild: fatal error at line 993:
<apachelogger> gzip kraft*tar
<cheguevara> gotta install all the build depends first
<nareshov> I need to have those builddeps installed :|
<apachelogger> mv kraft-0.20.tar.gz kraft_0.20.orig.tar.gz
<thefoxx> which tarball? I have the .orig one inside...
<Riddell> ricercia: install docbook2x
<thefoxx> okay
<apachelogger> thefoxx: please move outside of kraft-0.20/
<cheguevara> nareshov, yeah otherwise how is it gonna build?
<nareshov> hehe
<thefoxx> apachelogger, its outside
<ricercia> Riddell: thanks
<apachelogger> thefoxx: so ensure it is properly named ;-)
<Riddell> matthias_: not sure what's going on there, do you have the kraft sources and the debian directory inside them?
<cheguevara> ok mine is building
<Fu86> mine building too
<dthacker> badly formatted header line in changelog
<nareshov> mine too :D
<thefoxx> I think its properly named cause there isn't te naming error anymore but when I rename it there is an error
<Riddell> dthacker: make sure there's no space at the start of the first line
<ricercia> dpkg-source: warning: unknown information field 'Homepage' in input data in general section of control info file
<stdin> "kraft (0.20-0ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low"
<dthacker> kraft(0.20-0ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low
<Riddell> ricercia: that's fine
<matthias_> Riddell: yes, maybe thar one :"dpkg-source: warning: unknown information field 'Homepage' in input data in general section of control info file"
<dthacker> ah need a space after "kraft"
<Riddell> matthias_: that's fine
<Riddell> matthias_: is it building?
<ricercia> Riddell: it's not fine it isn't building:
<matthias_> Riddell: no the last message is : "dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source"
<matthias_> Riddell: and then "debuild: fatal error at line 1247:"
<thefoxx> the package is there but I wil look a bit for the error
<ricercia> Riddell: No, but i got sum other error messages :-(
<nareshov> make: *** [install] Error 1
<ricercia> the last 1 is dpkg-source -b kraft-0.20 failed
<nareshov> debuild: fatal error at line 1247: :{
<cheguevara> ok mine built
<cheguevara> well it couldnt' sign
<dthacker> where's the orig file?
<apachelogger> EVERYONE WITH ERRORS PLEASE PASTE THE WHOLE OUTPUT TO http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> dthacker: same folder as kraft-0.20/
<nareshov> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2695/ ::|
<Fu86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2696/
<dthacker> umm I'm not sure where that is, it didn't show up when I downloaded the template
<stdin> line 31 of the rules.dh should be changed from "$(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/packageName" to "$(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/kraft"
<apachelogger> nareshov: please paste your debian/control
<ericthefish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2697/
<cheguevara> http://senduit.com/2e8ff5
<apachelogger> indeed
<ricercia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2698/
<apachelogger> EVERYONE WHO USED THE RULES.DH, PLEASE DO AS stdin SAID ABOVE :p
<nareshov> apachelogger: ow, was missing the Package: field
<thefoxx> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/15404/
<stdin> ericthefish: make sure the debian/changelog and debian/control both say "kraft" not "kraft-0.20.orig.tar.gz"
<ericthefish> stdin: thanks
<dthacker> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2699/
<apachelogger> Fu86: please paste your diff.gz (in the same directory as the orig.tar)
<Fu86> the (midified) dh-files worked!
<apachelogger> ricercia: it appears you don't have an actual gzip file
<thefoxx> my package was build but it only includes the docs... I will try the dh on
<thefoxx> e
<Fu86> *modified
<stdin> thefoxx: you're missing the long description in debian/control
<cheguevara> whats the proper way to clean
<gourgi> so for rules.cdbs we shoud change  line 6 ,line 10 and line 14 from "app" to "kraft" ?
<ricercia> apachelogger: a gzip file of wat?
<cheguevara> to build again
<stdin> thefoxx: like this http://stdin.pastebin.com/d62aeae2d
<apachelogger> ricercia: of the source ;-) ... please redownload and bunzip;gzip;mv as stated above
<nareshov> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2700/
<thefoxx> ah okay i had this description but there was a error so I removed it
<thefoxx> it must be with spaces....
<stdin> dthacker: make sure you named the tar.gz "kraft_0.20.orig.tar.gz"
<ricercia> i have the source code already
<stdin> thefoxx: yes, it must be indented with a space on each line
<stdin> anyone still getting errors?
<nareshov> me
<nareshov> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2700/
<dthacker> stdin: where do I get that tar file?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nareshov: please remove the listed files manually
<stdin> dthacker: it's the tar.bz2 you downloaded
<apachelogger> for some reason the clean rule doesn't catch them
<nareshov> oh
<nareshov> those .gmo files?
<nareshov> remove them?
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> if you missed something, jpatrick's talk notes are at http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/kubuntu-pkg-talk
<apachelogger> nareshov: you can also backup the debian dir and untar again
<Artemis_Fowl> nice...
<dthacker> stdin: all I have is the package stuff in debian-tem
<stdin> dthacker: you didn't "wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/kraft/kraft-0.20.tar.bz2" ?
<Artemis_Fowl> ... 'cause I missed the whole thing
<nareshov> removed them manually, building now
<stdin> so, who has a shiny new .deb now ?
<stuffcorpse> me :)
<matthias_> is there a make distclean??
<ricercia> not me :-(
<dholbach> matthias_: try  debclean
<Fu86> still building ...
<stdin> well done stuffcorpse :)
<thefoxx> again only with the man page files
<cheguevara> apachelogger or stdin when you make a mistake and wanna build again but then keep getting dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<cheguevara> what should i do
<matthias_> dholbach: thx
<cheguevara> oh debclean
<cheguevara> acutally that dont help
<apachelogger> IIRC debuild should do a clean :P
<thefoxx> okay I see "debuild: fatal error at line 1247:" but of which file?
<dholbach> apachelogger: yeah
<elisiano> well it seems to be built
<apachelogger> cheguevara: backup your debian dir
<apachelogger> remove the sources
<apachelogger> untar them again
<dthacker> not me
<apachelogger> move the debian dir in
<stuffcorpse> i dpkg -i it and it works great!
<cheguevara> kk apachelogger
<dholbach> and make sure you get the name for the orig.tar.gz right and have the proper version number in debian/changelog
<dholbach> else you will mess the build up again
<stuffcorpse> thanks guys
<apachelogger> thefoxx: there must be some more output about that error
 * apachelogger hands stuffcorpse a cookie
<nareshov> I have a kraft_0.20-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb :D
<apachelogger> :D
<dholbach> nareshov: congratulations!
 * Riddell hugs nareshov 
<stuffcorpse> thanks apachelogger!
 * apachelogger also gives nareshov a cookie :)
<dholbach> well done
<nareshov> thankie :)
<apachelogger> ah what the hell
<thefoxx> apachelogger, yes but I'm unable to find there more informaitone... one moment I will paost it
 * apachelogger gives everyone a cookie
<apachelogger> *cheer*
<dholbach> hehe :)
<Riddell> the next talk will begin in a couple of moments
<nareshov> :D
<Nightrose> yay cookie
<apachelogger> 3 minutes
<Riddell> if you're having problems with the last one stick around and you can ask for help afterwards
<stuffcorpse> also thanks Riddell it's been great
<Riddell> there's more information on packaging at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide
<cheguevara> ok its building now
<cheguevara> thanks apachelogger
<apachelogger> you're welcome
<thefoxx> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/15407/ << but its after I already build the package and so it's "unclean" and will not compile again
<Riddell> if it's KDE related you can ask for help in here at any time, or in #ubuntu-motu for any package
<apachelogger> oh
<stdin> thefoxx: rm -f debian/packageName
<ricercia> dpkg-genchanges: failure: cannot read files list file: No such file or directory :-(
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Get your work into Kubuntu | Kubuntu Tutorials Day https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | please discuss tutorials in #kubuntu while they are running
<apachelogger> ricercia: please paste the complete output
<thefoxx> stdin, thank you I will try now again
<dholbach> Welcome everybody to the session called "how to get your stuff into Kubuntu!"
<matthias_> thefoxx: I have the same err, did you six it?
<thefoxx> matthias_, no...
<ricercia> apachelogger: sorry, here ya go http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2701/
<dholbach> My name is Daniel Holbach, have been part of the MOTU for quite a while and try to make joining the Ubuntu Developers as easy as possible - if you have any questions during the tutorial, just ask
<Riddell> folks, if you're having problems with the last talk, please wait an hour and ask for help then
<thefoxx> and the package will not build anymore
<apachelogger> or go to #kubuntu
<dholbach> if you have any other complaints, ideas, suggestions, feel free to drop me an email
<thefoxx> some minutes ago it worked but only with man pages
<apachelogger> thefoxx: #kubuntu or query me
<dholbach> so how do you get your changes into (k)Ubuntu?
<dholbach> in the easiest case you have written a patch and want to get it in, so people on the whole world will benefit from it
<nareshov> neat, it runs too (did a `sudo dpkg -i ../kraft_*.deb)!
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff is a tutorial to generate a debdiff for a simple change
<dholbach> if we have time in the end, we can go through it together, for guys who have just packaged a .deb, it will be a piece of cake :)
<nareshov> :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess explains everything about getting patches into Ubuntu
<dholbach> the process is quite straight-forward
<dholbach> you will either follow up on an existing bug or file a new one against the package
<dholbach> and attach your debdiff there
<dholbach> please be clear about what your patch does, that way it's guaranteed to get in quicker :)
<dholbach> then you will either subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors (for packages that are in main or restricted)
<dholbach> or subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors (for packages that are in universe or multiverse)
<dholbach> does that make sense up until now?
<cheguevara> aye
<dholbach> those bug lists are triaged regularly
<nareshov> aye
<dholbach> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/ is a list of outstanding sponsoring request
<dholbach> sponsoring means: somebody who is an ubuntu developer already will take your patch, apply it to the current source package, sign it with their gpg key, then upload it to the build daemons
<dholbach> so what do we do for packages that are not in Ubuntu already?
<dholbach> you can't attach a patch for a package that doesn't exist in the archive yet
<dholbach> right now they get uploaded to REVU: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU has more information on how to upload there
<dholbach> REVU is a platform written by MOTUs that allows commenting and approving packages, looking at the diff of uploads, etc
<dholbach> http://revu.tauware.de is what it looks like
<dholbach> for being able to upload there, you need to add your GPG key to Launchpad
<dholbach> and then join this team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-contributors
<Fu86> MOTU?
<dholbach> Fu86: good question
<dholbach> MOTU are the Masters of the Universe
<xRaich[o]2x> lol
<Fu86> ;D
<Artemis_Fowl> :-D
<dholbach> MOTU is the onramp for becoming an Ubuntu Developer
<nareshov> :D
<dholbach> these guys have upload rights to universe and multiverse
<dholbach> that's where for example NEW packages always start
 * ubunturos had guessed, universe meant the repo (and not literally) ;)
<dholbach> do we have MOTUs inhere?
<dholbach> ubunturos: exactly :)
 * apachelogger raises his hand
 * dholbach spotted apachelogger and jpatrick before
<dholbach> we need more MOTUs in here! :-)))
<apachelogger> indeed :D
<dholbach> yeah
<DreadKnight> I'm on my way of becoming a MOTU ... a goal for the upcoming year ;)
<nareshov> jpatrick fell of the internet :|
<dholbach> DreadKnight: excellent news - let me know how it goes
<dholbach> the process for becoming a MOTU yourself is quite straight-forward too:
<DreadKnight> dholbach: :D sure
<dholbach>  * you get a bunch of good uploads done
<dholbach>  * until your sponsors have only good things to say about you and tired of them having to upload your stuff :-)
<apachelogger> ^_^
<dholbach>  * you apply for MOTU membership
<cheguevara> :P
<dholbach> that'S it
<dholbach> no catch, nothing complicated :)
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers has more information on how you do it
 * stdin adds "Become a MOTU" to his todo list (again)
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted has all the links you need to get started
<dholbach> stdin: ROCK ON
<dholbach> Fu86: I hope that answered your question
<Fu86> yes, thanks!
<dholbach> great
<cheguevara> stdin, am sure Riddel is tired of uploading ur packages by now :P
<dholbach> hehe
<dholbach> alright... back to REVU
<stdin> cheguevara: nah, saves him the work :p
 * dthacker joins the contributors team.
<cheguevara> would save him even more if u did it yourself :P
<dholbach> as I said: if you've followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU you should have no problem getting your package uploaded to REVU and it should get a review
<dholbach> if you HAVE problems, be sure to join #ubuntu-motu and talk to the REVU admins about it
<dholbach> you can also ask for reviews on #ubuntu-motu or ubuntu-motu-mentors@lists.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> or here!
<dholbach> right-o
<Riddell> if it's KDE related
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> it's also a good idea to file a bug saying "this app needs packaging" and assign it to yourself
<dholbach> best to tag it as needs-packaging too
<dholbach> that way people realize: somebody is working on this already
<nareshov> ah
<dholbach> you might notice that they show up on http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/ as well
<dholbach> packaging of completely new software isn't necessarily trivial
<DreadKnight> the gnome MOTUS seem kinda lazy :D
<dholbach> that's why it takes several iterations of reviews to get it completely right
<dholbach> DreadKnight: I'm not sure about that :)
<dholbach> anyway... some problems that new package have regularly are:
<dholbach> mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#CommonMistakes
<dholbach>  * licensing and copyright problems
<dholbach>  * repacked tarball (not the original one from the software homepage)
<dholbach> and other bits you can find on that page
<DreadKnight> :)
<dholbach> getting debian/copyright right is the most important thing
<nareshov> should be
<dholbach> you have to make sure you check every copyright holder in every file in the tree
<dholbach> make sure you list all the necessary licenses that that piece of software uses, etc
<dholbach> Ubuntu can get in real trouble if that goes wrong
<ubunturos> +
<dholbach> that's why first the MOTUs check it, and after that the archive-admins
<dholbach> I use the following short script to get an overview, when I do reviews
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/check-copyright
<_nix_> quite a legalese involved there.. things should be much easiar in the mains repository
<dholbach> _nix_: especially things that are in main are checked with more scrutiny
<dholbach> _nix_: we can always remove software from the archive
<_nix_> oh.. k
<dholbach> try that with millions of pressed CDs
<DreadKnight> :D
<gourgi> lol
<dholbach> in any case: be extra careful, ask others to check and you're fine
<dholbach> more information on the whole copyright topic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#Copyright
<dholbach> we have REVU Days in #ubuntu-motu every Monday
<dholbach> so if your NEW package sits in REVU you might want to show up and ask for a review
<dholbach> that makes the back and forth usually quicker
<dholbach> after two MOTUs gave their OK to the new package, it gets uploaded
<dholbach> any questions about NEW packages and REVU?
<Artemis_Fowl> nope
<DreadKnight> hmm
<DreadKnight> me
<nareshov> hmm
<dholbach> DreadKnight: fire away
<DreadKnight> what if i have a game project, using 2 licences
<apachelogger> note: one can always ask me personally for a revu ;-)
<dholbach> DreadKnight: where it's dual-licensed?
<dthacker> dholbach: I'm working on packaging an app that debian pulled for copyright problems, which in turned caused it to fall out of Ubuntu,  Can I just build it for ubuntu if the problems are resolved?
<dholbach> DreadKnight: if it says you're allowed to choose, you can choose
<DreadKnight> like one for the engine, GPL and another for the graphics and stuff (which is not open source) ? can i have this as 2 different packages, like one from the main and the other from the multiverse or something?
<apachelogger> dthacker: you should get the original debian maintainer to upload it to debian again
<apachelogger> then we just sync
<cheguevara> main can't depend on universe
<dholbach> DreadKnight: if it just happens to include files that are for example GPL and others are LGPL, then make sure 1) both license texts are included in the tarball, 2) you mention everything in debian/copyright
<DreadKnight> so for this example, in which repository would the game files end into ?
<dthacker> apachelogger: he has orphaned the package
<dholbach> DreadKnight: for multiverse it must be re-distributable
<DreadKnight> dholbach: yes, but not re-editable
<apachelogger> dthacker: well, it's still better to try getting it into debian, though if that doesn't work out you can do ubuntu I guess ;-)
<dholbach> DreadKnight: so a is closed-source and depends on b that is open-source?
 * dthacker would much rather work with ubuntu than debian, but if there is no other way....
<DreadKnight> dholbach: something like that
<dholbach> dthacker: sure there is: get it uploaded to ubuntu if it's blocked on something in debian
<Riddell> dthacker: you can just get it uploaded to ubuntu
<dthacker> ok, that's good to know.
<dholbach> DreadKnight: in that case a would go to multiverse and b to universe
<dholbach> DreadKnight: if it was the other way around, both would have to be in multiverse
<dholbach> DreadKnight: universe can't depends on multiverse
<dholbach> does that make sense?
<DreadKnight> yes it does
<DreadKnight> thanks :)
<dholbach> ok rock and roll
<dholbach> any more questions?
<DreadKnight> um
<DreadKnight> yeah
<apachelogger> :)
<wolfger> have we covered PPA yet?
<apachelogger> wolfger: no
<dholbach> DreadKnight: fire away
<DreadKnight> can you be my menthor? :D
<dholbach> wolfger: will be up next
<limac> so what exactly does REVU stand for?
<apachelogger> review
<dholbach> DreadKnight: I'm not sure you'll be happy with me as your mentor, atm I'm very busy, but drop me a mail and we'll figure something out
<limac> that's it
<apachelogger> as in I review your package :P
<limac> ?
<DreadKnight> dholbach: that sounds good :)
<dholbach> DreadKnight: great
<limac> hahaha :d
<dholbach> ok, moving on to PPA
<limac> :D
<sladen> limac: it's a sound-alike of the English word "Review"
<limac> ah!
<_nix_> ok PPA everyone
<limac> hehehe
<limac> PPA
<dholbach> as most of you have realized: PPA are a great way to get packages built on a bunch of architectures and upload packages for testing
<dholbach> the tutorial for it is available over here: http://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<sladen> Personal Package Archives, an apt repositary ("channel") hosted within Launchpad, for your own programs and software
<nareshov> ah
<dholbach> basically you have to 1) make sure you have everything set up in Launchpad correctly, 2) set up one local configuration
<dholbach> it's explained quite detailed in the guide
<dholbach> one thing that's quite important to point out is versioning
<limac> i really need to go over the "creating a .deb package" tutorial again!!!!!
<dholbach> you have to make sure you version your package correctly so upgrade paths still work
<dholbach> let's suppose you upload a candidate revision of kmyapp 1.2.3, you want people to test it before that or your sponsor to review it
<dholbach> the official version in ubuntu would probably be       1.2.3-0ubuntu1
<dholbach> to have a version number that is smaller than that, we have the   ~  operator
<dholbach> ~ is special as it makes     1.2.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1   smaller than    1.2.3-0ubuntu1
<nareshov> oh
<dholbach> also in a next iteration, you can still upload    1.2.3-0ubuntu1~ppa2   to PPA
<dholbach> and the upgrade path will still work for your testers
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 1.2.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1 lt 1.2.3-0ubuntu1; echo $?
<dholbach> 0
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~
<dholbach> dpkg --compare-versions    can sometimes be helpful for trying this out beforehand :)
<dholbach> the other thing about  PPAs is the ogre model
<dholbach> let's suppose you have a Kubuntu app that has a hell of a lot of build-depends in universe
<dholbach> in that case, you will have to indicate that in debian/control
<dholbach> so instead of       Section: web      you'd write something like        Section: universe/web
<dholbach> to indicate: "please add universe if you try building my application"
<stdin> dholbach: erm, not to interrupt, but there is no orge model in PPA any more
<dholbach> stdin: there isn't?
<apachelogger> nope
<stdin> nope, it was removed
<DreadKnight> what's this ogre model you guys are talking about?
<stdin> "simpler for users"
<dholbach> I stand corrected then
<dholbach> thanks stdin, thanks apachelogger
<dholbach> DreadKnight: forget about it :)
<DreadKnight> xD
<DreadKnight> done that
<dholbach> DreadKnight: the important bit is the versioning then :)
<dholbach> that's all there is to PPAs
<dholbach> any questions about it?
<DreadKnight> me
<dholbach> shoot
<wolfger> so nothing tricky about depending on Universe then?
<wolfger> with Ogre gone?
<dholbach> wolfger: no, doesn't look like it
<DreadKnight> a PPA can automaticaly compile for an specific OS from the source?  like .deb files or .exe?
<stdin> DreadKnight: PPA's only build debs
<dholbach> DreadKnight: I don't know what the plans are, but until now it only builds for Ubuntu
<DreadKnight> oh i see :)
<DreadKnight> thanks
<dholbach> what's nice about it, is that if you change         "hardy"        in debian/changelog entry to         "gutsy"        it will build the package against gutsy
<nareshov> DreadKnight: build.opensuse.org for fedora et al
 * stdin boos rpm, *boo*
<nareshov> :D
<DreadKnight> thanks, it's nice
<apachelogger> wolfger: you package land in whatever it build-deps on - if it depends only on main apps it goes main, if it only depends on universe it goes there, etc.
<dholbach> so you guys think you have an overview over the different methods of getting your stuff into Ubuntu now?
<DreadKnight> but would be nicer for developers to build for other operating system as well
<nareshov> yes, more-or-less
<dholbach> the current state is a bit of a status-quo
<dholbach> REVU for new package, bugs with patches for simple changes, etc
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: opensuse's build service does that, but that one is also longer in developer
<dholbach> I hope that we can move it all to launchpad at some stage
 * apachelogger would love that too
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: will check it out soon :)
<dholbach> any more questions about becoming an ubuntu developer?
<dholbach> or processes in ubuntu-dev land?
<mzungu> yes...
<dholbach> mzungu: fire away
<dholbach> apachelogger: I have plans for ppaput (ubuntu-dev-tools) to not only do NEW packages, but also attach patches etc
<mzungu> there is a program which has a .deb pacgage, but not in ubuntu
<mzungu> it's not mine
<mzungu> and upstream seems dead
<dholbach> mzungu: .deb packages are unfortunately a bit worthless from a developer point of view
<mzungu> but it is good, and i always load onto an ubuntu install
<dholbach> we only do source uploads
<apachelogger> dholbach: sounds good
<mzungu> yes - there is source too
<dholbach> so we upload the .orig.tar.gz, the .diff.gz and the .dsc file and the deb will be built from there
<mzungu> but not mine, and apparently not maintained - but it works
<dholbach> mzungu: then it's best to take a look at it, improve it and get it submitted to REVU
<apachelogger> dholbach: don't we only include software which is active maintained?
<dholbach> if you take over maintenance that's a great contribution to Ubuntu that's great
<mzungu> ok - so should i email upstream to see what they have to say?
<dholbach> mzungu: good idea
<mzungu> ok - on it
<dholbach> apachelogger: right, that's a good point too
<dholbach> if you package a piece of software and intend to be the maintainer, you'll be the connection between upstream and kubuntu
<dholbach> you really want to work with an active upstreams who deals with bugs, etc
<apachelogger> so... keep an addressbook ;-)
<dholbach> so I'd encourage you to make sure upstream is still alive :)
<dholbach> any more questions?
<dholbach> just keep on asking :)
<limac> yeah kinda
<dholbach> limac: fire away
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted is the best start I can think of for you to get "Master of the Universe" on your business cards
<limac> well, actually nm; i found out the answer
<mzungu> sure - but we always seem to have 'active' (read - always changing) stuff, and there's some other stuff out there which is stable and works, even if not maintained
<Riddell> I had a few words about passing New queue
<dthacker> dholbach: does ubuntu have an orphaned package list similar to debians?
<dholbach> mzungu: we have some million users, there's always "something" about software :)
<rick_h_> dholbach: should link to the guy doing the MOTU diary thing. Good wiki to follow
<dholbach> dthacker: not that I know of
<dholbach> dthacker: we maintain packages as a team, not as individual maintainer
<dholbach> dthacker: MOTU takes care of an awful lot of packages, so there's not a real concept of orphaning packages, we remove software that is too old and too buggy in some cases though
<dholbach> rick_h_: good point
<dholbach> Riddell: fire away
<Riddell> once a package has been reviewed on REVU and get uploaded
<Riddell> it sits in New queue
<Riddell> where it gets reviewed again by archive admins
<Riddell> twice actually
<Riddell> you can see the packages currently in New queue here http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/queue/hardy/new/
<limac> dholback: what exactly does a PPA do, I mean like what are its benifits
<limac> ??
<rick_h_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EfrainValles/MOTUJourney
<Riddell> the main thing we look for is copyright issues
<rick_h_> ^^ has done some good work making the MOTU journey a step by step process of learning
<Riddell> we do reject a fair number of packages for copyright problems
<Riddell> the packager than has to talk to upstream to fix those problems
<Riddell> packages not including the full GPL are a common problem
<Riddell> sometimes packages include the GPL but not the LGPL and have code under both
<Riddell> unless we have the full licence we can't accept it
<stdin> limac: I'd bet the launchpad build systems are a bit faster than your PC, and I'd bet they have better bandwidth too ;)
<Riddell> same for FDL.  KDE packages have their docs under FDL usually, so it needs a full FDL to be let past
<limac> ok
<Riddell> we also look out for packages with overly generic names
<limac> ;0
<Riddell> or which make binaries with very generic names
<dholbach> "mp3player" :)
<Riddell> so a package called "hello" which makes /usr/bin/hello wouldn't pass
<Riddell> guidance is an example, it got renamed to kde-guidance
<Riddell> the other licencing issue I see a lot is non source files
<Riddell> if it's GPL then you have to include the perferred modifiable form
<yuriy> stdin: are they actually faster?  i've yet to try it but i was wondering, given the load, if getting a package built in a PPA is significantly faster or slower than building it on a fairly new pc?
<Riddell> so for some artwork that means SVG not PNG
<Riddell> for sounds that means oggs often don't pass
<dholbach> yuriy: you have the benefit of it getting built on a bunch of different architectures
<Riddell> as an archive admin I also look after approving backports, removing packages and other stuff, fell free to poke me on tuesdays which is my admin day
<rick_h_> yuriy: the build time of a PPA is going to vary based on how busy the build servers are. Generally a few hours.
<rick_h_> but you get packages for 64bit, 32bit, etc which is great for PPA users
<Riddell> and file bugs subscribing ubuntu-archive
<stdin> yuriy: so much faster it'll make your eyes bleed :p
<Riddell> k, I'm done
<dholbach> rock on
<dthacker> Riddell: what about icons, also svg?
<dholbach> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> dthacker: it depends on how they're made
<Riddell> dthacker: whatever the form the artists has made it in
<Riddell> oh and archive admins are called ftpmasters in Debian land incase you're reading up on it
<dholbach> another thing that comes to my mind, when you submit patches
<dholbach> it's always good to add     (LP: #123456)   for the bugs that the upload will close
<dholbach> that way the bug will automatically get closed when LP accepts the upload
<apachelogger> ...in debian/changelog that is!
<dholbach> exactly
 * dholbach got up too early today
<apachelogger> e.g. * Initial release (LP: #123456)
<apachelogger> dholbach: me too ;-)
<dholbach> tomorrow we'll have a MOTU Q&A at 13:00 UTC in #ubuntu-classroom
<Riddell> limac asked what a PPA is.  it's a personal package archive on launchpad.  you can upload your source packages there and it will compile them into .debs for others to download
<Riddell> it lets other people test your packages and is useful for new package or packaging beta software (like KDE 4)
<dholbach> so if you check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted today and have questions, be sure to join us tomorrow and ask all the questions you have
<Artemis_Fowl> I have a question:
<dholbach> Artemis_Fowl: fire away
<Artemis_Fowl> I have developed an application and I found out that some days ago:
<Artemis_Fowl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/admin/qgrubeditor
<limac> ah! thx Riddell
<Artemis_Fowl> my app is on the hardy repos...
<Artemis_Fowl> so,
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: I packaged it :P
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: really? :-P
<apachelogger> yes
<Fu86> :)
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: nice
<apachelogger> ^_^
<dholbach> apachelogger: meet Artemis_Fowl
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: well then I could discuss it with you
<dholbach> Artemis_Fowl: meet apachelogger
<dholbach> :-)
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: sure, just query me
<Artemis_Fowl> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> nice :)
<dholbach> that's another thing: as MOTU you get in touch with a lot of people :-)
<dholbach> users, upstream authors, debian maintainers, other distro maintainers, other ubuntu developers, etc
<nixternal> I just got the feeling of introducing people that are related, but have never met before...almost an Oprah moment
<dholbach> that's what makes it so gratifying
<dholbach> nixternal: haha
<jcastro> apachelogger: Artemis_Fowl: During Q+A (In ~6 minutes) I would like to discuss you guys meeting as a question.
 * stdin takes the TV remote away from nixternal and leaves it on the 24/7 Oprah channel
<dholbach> if there are no more questions, I'd say: see you at 13:00 UTC in #ubuntu-classroom tomorrow
<cheguevara> btw https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=needs-packaging has a list of packages people requested to be packed
<dholbach> get started: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted :-)
<Riddell> oh and I have a bunch of extragear apps for KDE 4 that need packaged if people are wanting to get started
<dholbach> cheguevara: yeah
<cheguevara> *packaged
<dholbach> thanks for all the good questions, hope to see you around in MOTU Land soon!
<cheguevara> Riddell, hook me up :P
<Riddell> cheguevara: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.97/src/extragear/
<Riddell> cheguevara: you can use extragear-plasma as a likely template
<cheguevara> i'll take ktorrent
<dholbach> have a great (rest of your) day :)
<cheguevara> since i use it
<cheguevara> thanks a lot dholbach
<dholbach> anytime :)
<DreadKnight> Riddell: ok, but i need a menthor
<Fu86> thanks for this great tutorial!
<dholbach> DreadKnight: that's not strictly required - just ask your questions in here, in #ubuntu-motu or on ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<DreadKnight> is there actually a channel - packaging related?
<dholbach> ubuntu-motu-mentors@lists.ubuntu.com I meant
<dholbach> #ubuntu-motu
<cheguevara> #ubuntu-motu
<xRaich[o]2x> wow that are a lot of resources to work through for sure...
<DreadKnight> dholbach: great :)
<dholbach> rock on
<DreadKnight> thanks guys
<Riddell> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> I mean        R O C K    O N !
<cheguevara> dholbach, we'll make you proud
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Q & A | Kubuntu Tutorials Day https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | please discuss tutorials in #kubuntu while they are running
<wolfger> information overload... I need a RAM upgrade for my brain
<xRaich[o]2x> me too :)
<Riddell> nixternal, jcastro: ready for any questions?
<cheguevara> now go make the merge queue less, there's only couple hours left
<cheguevara> j/k :P
<jcastro> Riddell: fire away!
<nixternal> Riddell: always ready!
<Riddell> let me introduce jcastro and nixternal
<Riddell> jcastro works for Canonical as the upstream community relations dude
<plavcik> will be log from these tutorials stored somewhere?
<Riddell> and nixternal is one of our finest Kubuntu developers and helpers
<Riddell> they're open to any questions you may have about Kubuntu
 * nixternal blushes
<dthacker> and a darn fine guy, even if he is from chitown
<Sanne> plavcik: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nixternal> hardy heron har har
<plavcik> Sanne: thx
<Riddell> anybody got a question?
<Sanne> you're welcome, plavcik :)
<xRaich[o]2x> what besides packaging is needed for kubuntu-kde4?
<nixternal> does Riddell really wear a KDE kilt?
<dthacker> Is there a list of kubuntu-docs that need upgrading?
<nixternal> oh wait, I am supposed to be answering them
<nixternal> dthacker: sure
<nixternal> they are in my head currently :)
<nixternal> I will get them up the wiki so you can get to work :)
<plavcik> these tutorials over IRC are great, where this idea come from?
 * dthacker peers inside ooo, that's scary!
<limac> so is there any tutorial on how to fixing bugs?
<nixternal> dthacker: also feel free to take a look at the current docs and work on or propose some updates and send me some patches
<DreadKnight> is there any channel for a qt/kde GUI "konversion" ?
<dthacker> now that I know how to set up bzr, I can crank on some stuff.
<nixternal> DreadKnight: there is a trolltech/qt4 channel on Freenode somewhere...I been there once :)
<stdin> #qt :)
<nixternal> plavcik: I have no idea where the idea came from, jcastro ?
<nixternal> probably his baby actually
<DreadKnight> ok guys, will check it out :)
<dthacker> Is there a list of KDE specific things that need packaging?
<nixternal> limac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<limac> nixternal: thx
<nixternal> dthacker: not kde specific, but there is a link to packages that need to be done on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<jcastro> nixternal: open week has been around for a while, so these kind of sessions have been ongoing, I don't know who came up with the original idea
<dthacker> got it.
<nixternal> open week ya, but Kubuntu Days is new :)
<cheguevara> dthacker, ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.97/src/extragear/ pick one of these
<nareshov> Riddell: I'm in for packaging the extragear
<nareshov> yeah, that
<nixternal> I have done at least 1 session in every Open Week thus far, and plan on doing a ton more in the future :)
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: depends what you mean by kubuntu-kde4, we have the packages and gutsy CDs, there's more packaging to be done and hardy CDs to be set up
<apachelogger> jcastro: what do you want to dicsuss about me and Artemis_Fowl meeting?
<jcastro> Riddell: Artemis_Fowl had a question he asked towards the end of the last session which he'll repeat that I'd like to discuss whne he asks
<apachelogger> cheguevara: nareshov: bug me if you need a revu
<nareshov> ok
<cheguevara> apachelogger, will do :P
<limac> nixternal: i mean like how to patch and stuff?
 * apachelogger will stick around then :P
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: are you planning a replacement for adept in kde4?
<dthacker> cheguevara: it's empty!
<nixternal> limac: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<cheguevara> dthacker, what is?
<nixternal> that will show you how to patch packages and fix some package bugs
<dthacker> cheguevara: mn, I'll check later.
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: I'm hoping we'll help with making a packagekit frontend for kde and use that
<DreadKnight> is there anyone hereo who doesn't own a Dvd-rom drive?
<nixternal> as for patching upstream code, we typically take the bugs in LP and push them upstream for them to fix if possible
<jcastro> apachelogger: right, so something I wanted to answer.
<nixternal> Riddell: I would be interested in that deal, the pkgkit kde fe
<wolfger> I have a question: Are there plans to have more of these sessions where people in my time zone don't have to take a day off work to attend?
<CheGuevara3> now i can register my nick finally
<stdin> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<dthacker> Next: where should testing of RC cd's be reported, as bugs or on the test result wiki page?
<CheGuevara3> stdin, someone already registered CheGuevara, and since nicks on freenode don't seem to expire
<apachelogger> wolfger: possibly ;-)
<nixternal> there is a CD ISO testing website, but I don't have the link handy... Riddell you have the link for the ISO testing site?
<nixternal> dthacker: ^^
<CheGuevara3> my launchpad is cheguevara3 anyway
<jcastro> .. was the importance of getting packagers and upstream projects together.
<Artemis_Fowl> jcastro: OK. I'll repeat the question. My application was recently packaged (without me knowing anything at all) and uploaded on the universe Hardy repositories. Who should I talk to?
<stdin> CheGuevara3: if it hasn't been used in over 90 days you can ask a staffer to drop it for you
<Riddell> https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/build/Kubuntu
<jcastro> Artemis_Fowl: that is an excellent question!
<nixternal> ya, I just found the link...go go google gadget
<Artemis_Fowl> jcastro: :-D
<jcastro> first off, I think it's important for upstream projects and their respective packagers to know each other.
<jcastro> This can happen many ways
<CheGuevara3> stdin, how can i check? (embarrassing question since i run my own irc network)
<jcastro> one is, for an upstream project like yourself, you can get ahold of me.
<stdin> CheGuevara3: /msg NickServ info <nickname>
<CheGuevara3> thats the one
<jcastro> or, if you're a packager, getting ahold of the upstream project during the packaging process.
<CheGuevara3> i knew that :P
<limac> can this tutorial be followed to fix bugs in Kubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<CheGuevara3>  Last Seen: 3 years 6 weeks 5 days (20h 56m 5s) ago
<CheGuevara3> ...
<nixternal> limac: that is a good one
<jcastro> this is good because a) Upstreams want to make sure their software is packaged with quality in kubuntu.
<jcastro> b) tracking down bugs
<limac> nixternal; thx. btw what does "nixternal" mean? :D
<jcastro> c) general communication
<dthacker> limac: wrecksgrossman was taken
<jcastro> like for example, if there's a security issue and you want to make sure it gets out to your users, then knowing the packager goes a long way.
<stdin> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> combo of nix for unix and nix as in gone, deleted, killed, and ternal from eternal, which means I am gone forever, or even better, unix forever :)
<jcastro> Artemis_Fowl: apachelogger: so basically, I was digging that you guys met and just wanted to point that out during this session
<limac> dthacker: ha aha ahaha :)
<jcastro> because it's important for packagers and upstreams to have a good working relationship
 * apachelogger notes that he mailed Artemis_Fowl about some quirks once :P
<limac> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<limac> !HI
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu-devel!
<rick_h_> can the OT stuff please go to #kubuntu, it's getting difficult for some to follow the main topic
<apachelogger> apparently I have to brand the apachelogger even stronger :P
<jcastro> apachelogger: well, in open source things like that tend to happen.
<nixternal> rick_h_: thanks for that...I was having a tough time trying to keep up
<jcastro> apachelogger: perseverence for the win!
<apachelogger> indeed :D
<jcastro> So .. as a general note, if there are any upstream KDE folks around
<jcastro> and you're interested in getting involved and don't know where to start
<jcastro> feel free to abuse me
<jcastro> This includes any upstream authors, so if you're not part of KDE officially but have like kMyApp or something that's fine too
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: btw, will qaliaseditor also going Kay?
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: hell yeah........:-D
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: ok, so I don't package it for hardy ;-)
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: you're right
<apachelogger> nixternal: do you also answer amarok questions?
<nixternal> apachelogger: no, you do
<nixternal> :)
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can I ask you?
<Nightrose> sure ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: when is Amarok2 due? :P
<Nightrose> ~lart apachelogger
 * apachelogger waves
<Nightrose> when it´s done hiney
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> *honey
<Nightrose> ha apachelogger ypu killed it :P
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what?
<Riddell> seems like we're done
<apachelogger> indeed
<Nightrose> apachelogger: the questions
<Riddell> thanks everyone for coming to Kubuntu Tutorials Day
<DreadKnight> :)
<Riddell> I hope we helped to teach something
<jcastro> \o/ great success!
<Nightrose> \o/
<Riddell> this channel is open all year round for developer talk
<apachelogger> \o/
<DreadKnight> \o/
<Riddell> if you want to get into being an elite Kubuntu developer, it's not hard and there's plenty to do
<apachelogger> thanks for this fabulous time :D
<apachelogger> all praise to kubuntu !
 * DreadKnight is looking at kpovmodeler-3.97.0.tar.bz2 
<Riddell> if people got lost in any of the previous tutorials do ask for help here
<nixternal> groovy, good job everyone!
<ricercia> i still cant make a deb!
<Riddell> DreadKnight: you can probably use extragear-plasma as a template package to copy
<Riddell> DreadKnight: or kdetoys-kde4 maybe
<Riddell> ricercia: where did you get to?
 * apachelogger actually suggests some partying :P
<Riddell> I'm disappointed we didn't get this channel having more people than #ubuntu-devel :)
<apachelogger> long tutorial day
<Riddell> but we were --> <--- that close!
<ricercia> well - i've made all my config files in the debian folder and i've got all my programs installed
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: one day...
<Riddell> 4 more people and we'd have done it!
<apachelogger> ricercia: paste tha error, please
<stdin> at least it was more active than #ubuntu-devel
<Nightrose> nahhh Riddell why didn´t you say that - we could have gotten some people here
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nixternal> Riddell: we are also more than half way to having the same amount of people in here than we do in #kubuntu :)
<sigma_kubuntu> Riddell: when do u forsee kde4 being used as the primary desktop in kubuntu?
<DreadKnight> ok, who has some "free" time? i really want to package kpovmodeler-3.97.0.tar.bz2 now ;)
<ricercia> wel @ the moment i haven't even got the tar/bzip files 'cos i deleted them in frustartion
<nixternal> sigma_kubuntu: 8.10
<nixternal> hopefully
<stdin> if you're very very good
<nixternal> by then, we should be looking at KDE 4.1
<CheGuevara> DreadKnight, go on then :P
<Riddell> sigma_kubuntu: well we should have CDs for hardy, it just won't be recommended for those who want stability
<DreadKnight> CheGuevara: need a bit of guidance
<CheGuevara> DreadKnight, start off with looking at the extragear-plasma package
<CheGuevara> it won't be too close but it'll help
<ricercia> ok i've got http://downloads.sourceforge.net/kraft/kraft-0.20.tar.bz2 now wat do i do with it?
<apachelogger> bunzip kraft-0.20.tar.bz2
<sigma_kubuntu> Riddell: will those cds be available via shipit?
<apachelogger> gzip kraft-0.20.tar
<Riddell> sigma_kubuntu: no
<apachelogger> ricercia: mv kraft-0.20.tar.gz kraft_0.20.orig.tar.gz
<ricercia> bunzip not       installed and apt-get doesn't work either
<apachelogger> ricercia: sorry, bunzip2
<ricercia> oh i figured it out
<ricercia> lol
<DreadKnight> extragear-plasma-3.97.0 is nothing like in the tutorial xD
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: feel free to ask in #ubuntu-motu ;-)
<DreadKnight> I r doomed >_<
<sigma_kubuntu> Riddell: what easy to use opensource server program can be used as a server for kontact? (For email etc)
<apachelogger> kolab
<apachelogger> though, that's more like PIM
<Riddell> kolab indeed or any imap or pop3 server, the server team would know more
<apachelogger> sigma_kubuntu: basically you can use any ;-)
<sigma_kubuntu> I found kolab but from what i understood it needs kolab clients 2work not kontact. is that right?
<apachelogger> kontact == kolab client
<Riddell> kontact is /the/ kol
<Riddell> kontact is /the/ kolab client
<apachelogger> besides it's also working with any other mail client
<apachelogger> kontact is just the most supported one
<sigma_kubuntu> who is the server team? do they hav a irc room?
<stdin> as a note to you people packaging the extregear package, make sure you have "hardy" in the changelog, not "gutsy"
<ricercia> ok i seem 2 be able to bunzip correctly but gzip i'm getting confused
<CheGuevara> Riddell, for apps in extragear that got stable alternatives in archives right now should I use a diff package name (like ktorrent4 or smthing)
<ricercia> i have the gzip file
<dthacker> apachelogger: got a few mins to help with that build tutorial
<dthacker> ?
<CheGuevara> Riddell, or extragear-ktorrent (duh)
<sigma_kubuntu> ah i understand now. il try that out. does kolab just install on kubuntu like any other app?
<ricercia> gzip: kraft-0.20.tar: No such file or directory
<CheGuevara> stdin, yeah cool
<Riddell> CheGuevara: ktorrent-kde4
<CheGuevara> kk
<Riddell> sigma_kubuntu: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-server
<dthacker> here is wherea my files are now.  Still getting can't find source error
<dthacker> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2708/
<Riddell> sigma_kubuntu: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ServerTeam
<Riddell> dthacker: you need to gunzip the .gz
<Riddell> dthacker: and mv debian into the directory it makes
<ricercia> dthacker luks like he is having a similar problem 2 me
<apachelogger> ricercia: what's your problem?
<dthacker> Riddell: so 1) unzip source 2) move template directory to debian under the dir the source created, 3) edit files as needed. 4) profit!
<Riddell> dthacker: exactly
<stdin> ricercia: move kraft-0.20.orig.tar.gz to kraft_0.20.orig.tar.gz (need's an underscore not a dash)
<ricercia> i can extract the .gz file
<ricercia> gzip: kraft-0.20.tar: No such file or directory is wat i get
<dthacker> ok lets give it a shot.
<apachelogger> ricercia: when do you get this error?
<ricercia> gzip kraft-0.20.tar is wat i type btw
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ricercia: what are you trying to do anyway? ;-)
<ricercia> make the deb file
<apachelogger> that is pretty obvious
<ricercia> sorry lol
<apachelogger> ricercia: bunzip2'ed the bz2?
<ricercia> i fink so
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> ricercia: run ls
<ricercia> ls: debian  kraft-0.20.tar.bz2  kraft-0.20.tar.gz
<apachelogger> hm
<ricercia> thats wat i've got 4 my files so far
<apachelogger> ricercia: remove the .gz
<ricercia> kk
<apachelogger> bunzip *bz2
<apachelogger> bunzip2 *bz2
<apachelogger> gzip *tar
<apachelogger> mv kraft-0.20.tar.gz kraft_0.20.orig.tar.gz
<ricercia> yay i'm getting sumwhere, thanks!
<ricercia> do i have to extract the current gz file?
<apachelogger> yep
<ricercia> kk
<apachelogger> then move the debian into the created kraft-0.20
<dthacker> do have to copy kraft-0.20.tar into kraft-0.20 before you run debuild?
<ricercia> i know this mya sound stupid but i usually use `tar xfv filename` 2 extract gunzips, is there anyfing wring with that?
<ricercia> because every1 else uses gzip ?!?
<dthacker> must be lunch
<apachelogger> dthacker: see what I wrote above
<apachelogger> ricercia: nope
<ricercia> thanks, sorry 4 being such a newb
<ricercia> i just dont want 2 get anyfing wrong again
<dthacker> apachelogger: if you are talking about converting the bz2 to a gz. I did that.
<apachelogger> ricercia: better to ask such things than to be wrong ;-)
<apachelogger> dthacker: so why do you have a kraft-0.20.tar
<apachelogger> that should bekraft_0.20.orig.tar.gz
<apachelogger> then tar -xf kraft_0.20.orig.tar.gz
<apachelogger> move the debian directory in
<apachelogger> and you're ready to go
 * apachelogger is wondering what happend to jpatrick
<Riddell> apachelogger: I sent him an e-mail asking if he was ok
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> he did warn me he might disappear before
<ricercia> lataest error from debuild: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2710/ *sigh*
<Riddell> thanks for your help during the tutorial
<apachelogger> no problem :)
<apachelogger> hmm
<apachelogger> ricercia: can you please paste your debian/rules
<Riddell> wolfger: what's the best time for you?
<ricercia> debian/rules : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2711/
 * nixternal does some of his merges
<apachelogger> very strange
<apachelogger> ricercia: also debian/control plz
<dthacker> apachelogger: progress! now new error at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2712/
<apachelogger> hrrr
<apachelogger> you guys managed to have exactly the same issue :P
<dthacker> I didn't copy!  honest!
<apachelogger> yeah, I see that :P
<ricercia> debian/control : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2713/
<ricercia> lol
<apachelogger> dthacker: ricercia: you guys might get one mentor for both of you ;-)
<apachelogger> ricercia: Package in the source section missing
<ricercia> lol
<apachelogger> dthacker: same for you
<apachelogger> Package:
<apachelogger> Package: kraft
<apachelogger> s/source section/binary section
<zancdar> kubuntu's tutorial day is finish?
<ricercia> OMG it's actually doing somrthing now
<apachelogger> zancdar: yes
<zancdar> shit
<apachelogger> hehe
<zancdar> I forget it
<zancdar> can I have logs?
<apachelogger> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ricercia> i got a deb file yay!
<zancdar> thank's a lot
<ricercia> cheers, again sorry for being such a newb lol
<dthacker> where does that go?  at the top?
<apachelogger> dthacker: it's already there
<apachelogger> line 10
<apachelogger> says Package: {NOTHING}
<apachelogger> should actually be Package: kraft
<dthacker> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2714/
<dthacker> my rules file.
<apachelogger> dthacker: the issue is in debian/controls
<apachelogger> -s
<ricercia> well i installed by deb
<dthacker> I thought you said rules.
 * apachelogger should get more sleep
<ricercia> but i think all it did was install the documentation
<apachelogger> dthacker: [20:51] <apachelogger> ricercia: also debian/control plz
<apachelogger> ricercia: actually
<stdin> take off the '#' on line 5 too
 * dthacker has been in irc too long.
<apachelogger> I suspect the cdbs file to be useless :P
 * CheGuevara is slowly advancing with ktorrent-kde4
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> ricercia: uncomment line5
<apachelogger> dthacker: same for you
<dthacker> in controls?
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> line4
<apachelogger> dthacker: rules
<zancdar> When they are talking about makes .deb packages it was very good?
<zancdar> And sorry if my english is bad I am french
<Riddell> zancdar: it was formidable :)
<zancdar> probably I will make .deb packages soon :D
<apachelogger> bien sûr :P
<dthacker> yay, I'm running configure
<ricercia> here's my debian/control file (afterdeleting # @ line 5): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2715/
<apachelogger> zancdar: ping me if you need a review
 * apachelogger starts questioning himself
<apachelogger> ricercia: you removed the # from rules, right?
<CheGuevara> stdin, do you know off the top of your head in which dev package cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake is
<Riddell> Logs now up at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<ricercia> no sorry - will do
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: I'd say kdelibs5-dev
<stdin> kdelibs5-dev
<CheGuevara> thx guys
<ricercia> just line 4 or line 3 as wel?
<apachelogger> only 4
<ricercia> kk
<apachelogger> dthacker: still building for you?
<dthacker> nope pasting error, control and rules.  just a sec
<stdin> CheGuevara: kde4 packages should all build-dep on kdelibs5-dev
<ricercia> hooray! ./configure is running
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think that is the shortest topic of the year ;-)
<zancdar> Why 1.3.* wesnoth version's aren't in packages repository?
<dthacker> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2716/
<CheGuevara> stdin, kk, thx
<apachelogger> zancdar: probably no one packaged it
<DreadKnight> zancdar: blame it on the lazy motus
<zancdar> lazy motus? hum in french :D
<apachelogger> jeez
<DreadKnight> :D
<apachelogger> no more cookies for DreadKnight!
<wolfger> Riddell: best time for me? Is that in reference to my question about running tutorials again?
<nixternal> Riddell: are you backporting kde4 updates to gutsy or using the kubuntu.org repos? new libsoprano btw...I can package for hardy and upload as I am building a 64bit package for my desktop now so I can update kdelibs
<apachelogger> wolfger: yes
<Riddell> nixternal: yeah, I should put them in gutsy-backports I suppose, it'll take a week for them to compile though
<Riddell> new soprano, groovy
<wolfger> Well, I'm in EST, so starting at 2200 UTC or later is good... but with respect to the West Coast, that would still be too early
<nixternal> you want me to go ahead and upload the new soprano?
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^
<apachelogger> zancdar: it appears it got stuck in debian experimental, and we only sync from unstable... so you'll have to wait
<dthacker> apachelogger: my latest error, with rules and control http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2716/
<txwikinger> sorry to be late
 * txwikinger wants to know how he can best put his talents to the good of kubuntu 
<apachelogger> dthacker: you don't build-dep on kdelibs4-dev
<Riddell> nixternal: sure
<DreadKnight> txwikinger: by learning me something
<apachelogger> txwikinger: become a coredev :P
<txwikinger> DreadKnight: That would be teaching you something :D
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> lazy DreadKnight
<DreadKnight> :D
<txwikinger> k apachelogger.. I usually always do what you say ;)
<CheGuevara> whats the best way to get build/run deps right
<ricercia> dthacker: it's a dependency issue, i dont fink there's anyfing wrong with the debian/config files
<Riddell> wolfger: there's no right answer to timezones, but we can look at doing it more US friendly if there's a next time
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: trial and error
<CheGuevara> apachelogger, lol but if you already got loads of -dev packages installed
<dthacker> apachelogger: so I need to install more libs?
<ricercia> have you got the qt -dev files installed?
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: in a chroot
<zancdar> thank's apachelogger i am building last version myself
<wolfger> Riddell: appreciate it. Fortunately, I had a vacation day to burn before the end of the year :-)
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: I usually do it in pbuilder, takes longer for a lot of deps but one can mostly use that time to get debian/copyright right
<apachelogger> copyright right, wtf -.-
<wolfger> I've missed so many other Packaging 101's due to time zone issues...
<CheGuevara> lol
<apachelogger> wolfger: you probably should move then :P
<mikkael> if i view some ppa's at launchpad, here for example htt
<wolfger> lol
 * CheGuevara goes to read about pubuilder
<wolfger> pubuilder: the stinky version of pbuilder?
<apachelogger> lol
<mikkael> https://launchpad.net/~notz/+archive, are those gutsy or hardy packages ? sources.list entry says hardy, series says gutsy..
<apachelogger> gutsy
<apachelogger> you will have to change the sources.list entry
 * dthacker installs kdelibs4-dev
<DreadKnight> this is the "right" trunk? https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive
<CheGuevara> apachelogger, basically create the chroot and use pdebuild instead of debuild?
<apachelogger> sudo pbuilder create
<apachelogger> you might want to activate universe and multiverse in /etc/pbuilderrc first though
<ricercia> thanks apachelogger - i got a .deb file that works and i installed it too and that works as well
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: then you can just do `sudo pbuilder build ../*dsc` or something
<apachelogger> first you'll need to run debuild -S -sa though
<apachelogger> or debuild -S -sa -us -uc
<apachelogger> latter will not sign the files
<apachelogger> ricercia: gratulations :)
<CheGuevara> apachelogger, i already set it to do create, is it ok to activate universe/multiverse later?
<CheGuevara> apachelogger, what about just using "pdebuild"
<apachelogger> hm
<dthacker> I'm compiling, fingers crossed
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: oh, that's possible as well ;-)
 * apachelogger is wondering about later activating universe and multiverse
<stdin> you can always "sudo pbuilder --login --save-after-login" and add the repos then do "apt-get update" ;)
<CheGuevara> :P
<CheGuevara> how do i get a secret key?
<mihas> i followed to http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/kubuntu-pkg-talk
<mihas> but debuild makes error
<mihas> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2717/
<CheGuevara> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<CheGuevara>   aptitude: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.6-6-4.5 but it is not installable
<CheGuevara> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<CheGuevara> perfect timing lol
<mihas> i typed only ---> debuild -S -sa
<mihas> because gpg does't works
<dthacker> I failed debsign.  what keys do I need to gen?
<CheGuevara> yeah whats what we all want to know :P
<CheGuevara> apachelogger, stdin ?
<stdin> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<stdin> that guide tells you how
<dthacker> will this invalidate my ubuntero signature?
<CheGuevara> thx
<stdin> if you've signed the CoC then you have a key :)
<dthacker> then I re-installed
<stdin> so you don't have the private key?
<dthacker> "don't tell anyone, but I was running some other distro when I signed up"
<stdin> just deactivate the key on launchpad, make a new one and resign the CoC
<dthacker> don't see it in .ssh
<stdin> it'll be ~/.gnupg
<stdin> not ~/.ssh
<stdin> you should probably also set DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME if you want to use debuild to sign stuff. I have them set in my ~/.bashrc
<stdin> export DEBEMAIL="you@email.www"
<stdin> export DEBFULLNAME"Your Name"
<stdin> erm. actually, export DEBEMAIL="you@email.www"
<stdin> export DEBFULLNAME="Your Name"
<fdoving> stupid new flashplayer doesn't work with konq.
<CheGuevara> and GPGKEY right stdin
<stdin> yep, that too
<Riddell> fdoving: there's patches if you want to test them
<limac> are the bugs in ubuntu and kubuntu the same thing?
<fdoving> Riddell: yes please.
<dthacker> stdin. ok will do
<Riddell> fdoving: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=348088
<ubotu> Novell bug 348088 in KDE "Support for latest Flash plugin" [Major,New]
<Riddell> limac: yes, we're part of ubuntu
<fdoving> Riddell: thanks, did you get my message about the broken KURL-patch?
<limac> thx
<fdoving> Riddell: in any case, here it is again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/162233 - debdiff for gutsy. broken KURL-things. kdebug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150973 - it is reverted in kdesvn, not sure if it affect hardy or not, (don't have it anywhere).
<ubotu> KDE bug 150973 in general "kurl prettyUrl corrupts original url" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> fdoving: ok, I'll take a look at that
<fdoving> Riddell: thanks.
<CheGuevara> apachelogger, which way do u prefer for me to get u packages to review?
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: upload them to REVU
<CheGuevara> aight
<jpatrick> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<CheGuevara> just that apachelogger volunteered to review, thought i'd ask him :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> wb jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> hi apachelogger
<jpatrick> got booted off my net, again..
<apachelogger> jpatrick: well, Riddell managed to do the tutorial without :P
<jpatrick> apachelogger: he had my notes :p
<apachelogger> jpatrick: he was probably better anyway :-P
<jpatrick> yeah
<CheGuevara> :P
<nixternal> alrighty...no buntu hardy buildin' for a bit...broken main right now
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> nixternal: good job :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> hopefully pdfedit made it through w/o any probs..but I think I will need a give back on that one so I can rebuild and upload later
<stdin> so is hal still broken?
<txwikinger> nixternal: I tried it a couple of month ago and it worked ok for me
<CheGuevara> yeah aptitue is b0rked
<nixternal> yup
<CheGuevara> w00t now got an gpg key in launchpad :P
<CheGuevara> jpatrick, can u resync the uploaders keyring thing
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: sorry, not an admin, try asking on #-motu
<CheGuevara> oh sorry
<stdin> CheGuevara: that #ubuntu-motu
<CheGuevara> yeah
<CheGuevara> Your GPG key needs to have an Elgamal secondary key in order to allow encrypting data as well as signing it. If you don't create an Elgamal key, you will be able to upload to REVU but not to recover your password, and hence, to login on the web interface.
<CheGuevara> can someone hint how to create one of these
<CheGuevara> can't find any info on the wiki
<ScottK> CheGuevara: Odds are you did if you don't know.
<stdin> the default is to create one
<CheGuevara> oh
<CheGuevara> think i am all set then
<Tm_T> hi kids
<stdin> ooh, new cloak :)
<Tm_T> ?
<stdin> your cloak
<Tm_T> aa, yes, thanks :)
<CheGuevara> going up
<CheGuevara> evening Tm_T
<CheGuevara> Successfully uploaded packages
<CheGuevara> ftp://revu.tauware.de/incoming/
<CheGuevara> w00t :P
<CheGuevara> are they gonna get moved from incoming in a bit?
<stdin> it's a "virtual directory"
<stdin> automagically moves it
<CheGuevara> oh kk
<dthacker> argh: no writable public keyring found
<CheGuevara> dthacker, what are you trying to do
<dthacker> generate new key.  debuild can't find mine
<CheGuevara> did u follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<jpatrick> dthacker: did you add the "-kKEYID" flag?
<dthacker> jpatrick: don't remember that.  CheGuevara: I am issuing gpg --gen-key
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: your ktorrent-kde4 upload is out of the ftp and not on revu :( You'll have to wait till midnight when the keys are automagically synced
<CheGuevara> hmm that worked fine for me
<dthacker> gpg: no writable public keyring found: eof
<dthacker>  
<CheGuevara> dthacker,
<CheGuevara> check perms on .gnupg
<dthacker> 700
<CheGuevara> drwx------  3 cheguevara cheguevara
<dthacker> drwx------  2 dthacker dthacker      4096 2007-12-13 15:12 .gnupg
<CheGuevara> yeah that looks right
<dthacker> maybe there are old files I don't own in the dir. hang on....
<CheGuevara> 'cause from what i see that error comes up when somethign is up with permissions
<dthacker> root owned them, no idea why.
<CheGuevara> heh
<CheGuevara> ok stuff is gone from incoming but its not showing up on revu main page
<CheGuevara> oh didn't see what jpatrick said sorry
<CheGuevara> jpatrick, middnight GMT ?
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: think so
<CheGuevara> not too bad 2 and a half hours :P
<CheGuevara> jpatrick, will it then appear on revu or i'll have to re upload?
<CheGuevara> apachelogger or stdin do you guys wanna take a look at it for now?
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: reupload
<CheGuevara> kk
<iRon> Guys, i've missed ending of today's tutorial.. I've a good knowledge in Unix/C/C++/ObjC.. How could I help Kubuntu project?
<jpatrick> iRon: logs are at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay/
<Riddell> hi iRon, do hang around
<Tm_T> Riddell: what's our opinion currently about kickoff?
<iRon> jpatrick: No logs for "Kubuntu and KDE Q&A"
<Riddell> if you want to jump in at the deep end we need someone to work on "User Hard Disk Mounting"
<iRon> Riddell: is there any spec/functional reqs for this?
<Riddell> iRon: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyCatchup
<Riddell> second last one
<Riddell> it would mean working on kdebase's medio ioslave
<skraelings> can we expect to c another tutorial day in near future? i missed it cause i had exams at univ.
<nixternal> skraelings: I would have to say yes after seeing the buzz
<apachelogger> +1
<Riddell> iRon: it's probably not a lot of code needed, the hard part would be finding where to do it in kdebase and the exact dbus-send items to use
<Riddell> skraelings: it did seem to go well
<Riddell> I'd worry about duplication in another one, we'd need to come up with some fresh ideas
<Riddell> partly fresh anyway
<skraelings> Riddell, nixternal: yes, i see..i'm checking the logs right now
<iRon> Riddell: so, first i need to get kde 3 sources and digg them? :)
<CheGuevara> apachelogger, can i pm
<Riddell> iRon: apt-get source kdebase
<apachelogger> pm ftw!
<apachelogger> whatever it may be :P
<Riddell> iRon: you may also want to look at gnome-mount and find the patch for it in there
<iRon> Riddell: sure
<jpatrick> iRon: make sure you fetch the src packages from hardy :)
<iRon> jpatrick: so, i need to update my system to hardy too?
<iRon> jpatrick: i'm on gutsy now
<jpatrick> iRon: no, just change the deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list to hardy
<iRon> jpatrick: ok
<iRon> Riddell: does it mean, that we also need some gui to let user select which disk to mount?
<CheGuevara> right click - mount?
<santiago-ve> Hello guys.... I know the Tutorial day its over (Well the time that was set for it) but does someone has the logs?... im very interested in joining the kubuntu-devel team
<CheGuevara> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay/
<santiago-ve> CheGuevara, thanks alot
<CheGuevara> np
<iRon> CheGuevara: to do "right click" -- device must appear first somewhere..
<jpatrick> iRon: in media:/
<iRon> jpatrick: oh, thanks :)
<dthacker> <sigh> could someone give me a lead here? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2719/
<dthacker> I generated a new key.
<jpatrick> dthacker: does it list the key in `gpg --list-keys
<dthacker> jpatrick: yes
<dthacker> do I need to run dbuild from sudo?
<jpatrick> no, you shouldn't have to
<jpatrick> prehaps making the key from kgpg might help?
<Niah> awwww, now i know whats UTC mean, in "15:00 UTC"... been waiting for about 3 hours now, to find out that i didnt figure the right time zone...:-(
<jpatrick> Niah: fear not, you can still read the logs
<Niah> yeah, fortunately:)
<Niah> thx for pasting the link
<Niah> ( CheGuevara, that is)
<Riddell> santiago-ve, Niah: let us know if you have any questions
<Riddell> although I'm pretty tired after all that, should be off to bed soon :)
<dthacker> Riddell: if I can't get this key problem with debuild resolved, where is a good mailing list to post the question to?
<Riddell> dthacker: key problem?
<CheGuevara> Riddell, as noted by apachelogger ktorrent 3.97.0 is missing a copy of GPL in its .tar.bz2, which is not exactly right
<dthacker> debsign complains bitterly at the end of my build
<Riddell> dthacker: zip up what you have and put it on a web server so we can get if you want
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2719/
<dthacker> Riddell: it's just trying to get the tutorial to work
<Riddell> CheGuevara: try /msg'ing toma about it
<santiago-ve> Well im picking up some material to read while traveling on bus (Going to leave on saturday...) so... ill come with lots of question by monday :D, Thanks Riddell
<Riddell> dthacker: do you have a gpg key with that e-mail address?
<CheGuevara> kk Riddell
<xRaich[o]2x> is there a good C++ tutorial for kde4?
<dthacker> Riddell: no but I changed it to match and I'm still borked. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2722/
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials
<xRaich[o]2x> thanks a bunch :)
<Riddell> dthacker: what does gpg --list-key dthacker9@cox.net show ?
<dthacker> Riddell: it shows a key with that UID, do you need it pasted?
<Riddell> dthacker: but you must not have the secret key
<Riddell> paste would be useful
<CheGuevara> Riddell, http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=119758410515183&w=2
<CheGuevara> question is, what about the existing tarball?
<Riddell> dthacker: infact --list-secret-key
<dthacker> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2723/
<Riddell> CheGuevara: you can just add it to the .orig now, since it's in upstream
<junior> many thanks to all kubuntu devels for this great tutorial day!
<CheGuevara> cool Riddell
<junior> it was really really nice... all the best!
<dthacker> Riddell: same output for --list-secret-key
<Riddell> dthacker: can you run gpg --clearsign foo
<Riddell> where foo is a file
<Niah> wow, read the log... and i'm doing some gui in java with awt and swing. Can't wait to try those qt pyton lib. Seems very very intuitive and faster.
<dthacker> Riddell: it worked after I gave it my password
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: btw, please add a note to changelog, that you edited the tarball since upstream included a gpl copy as well
<dthacker> but it's complaining about gpg-agent not running
<blueyed> What's the best way to check if "dcop kdesktop KScreensaverIface lock" should get called for KDE/Kubuntu? (in /usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank)
<CheGuevara> apachelogger, note
<blueyed> checking for "pidof dcopserver"?
<Riddell> dthacker: can you run debsign foo.changes ?
<Riddell> blueyed: if ps shows kdesktop is running?
<CheGuevara> apachelogger, should i do it as ubuntu2 now or just keep it at ubuntu1 since it never got published anywhere
<Riddell> blueyed: see policy-funcs for a use of dcop in that directory
<blueyed> Riddell: so "pidof dcopserver"? (seems better than ps and grep)
<Riddell> blueyed: yes
<dthacker> Riddell: malformed user id! hmmm
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: keep as is
<CheGuevara> kthx
<jpatrick> dthacker: are you using the key from the line: pub: in --list.keys?
<dthacker> jpatrick: I am using the 8 chars after the slash in that line as my env variable GPGKEY
<Riddell> dthacker: pastebin us  gpg --list-secret-key "Dave Thacker <dthacker9@cox.net>"
<Riddell> and unset GPGKEY
<dthacker> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2724/
<Riddell> dthacker: it needs to match exactly
<dthacker> typo
<dthacker> ?
<Riddell> that "(Home PC)" isn't there
<Riddell> try debuild -S -k(Home PC)
<Riddell> mm,no
<Riddell> debuild -S -kdthacker9@cox.net
<amason> Riddell: is the qtdesigner the preferred way to build GUI's? Are they more maintainable that way? Is it feasable to make the .ui files by hand ?
<dthacker> Riddell: (HomePC) was the comment from creating the key.  I have to leave now.  I will regen without the comment.
<Riddell> amason: yes, not using designer makes thing much harder to maintain
<Riddell> there's no need to make .ui files by hand
<dthacker> thanks for your help and the tutorials.  I will follow up tomorrow if I still have problems.  bye!
<Riddell> you can code the GUI in python or c++ manually with QGridLayout and all the QWidgets
<Riddell> but there's no point usually
<Riddell> dthacker: night
<amason> Riddell: ok. It' just that my interest is in the qt jambi area. However it uses this crapy eclipse version of the designer which barely runs
<amason> with out crashing
<amason> the fact that i can't  stand eclipse also doesn't help
<amason> =) the normal qt designer app seems fine
<Riddell> amason: I'm pretty sure you can use the normal qt designer for jambi
<amason> hmm doesn't seem to like the ui files
<Riddell> there's probably a jambi uic to compile the .ui files to java
<amason> Riddell: yeh there is but it also suffers from the same fate that eclipse does.....doesn't run reliably etc...
<amason> i guess i could use xslt
<amason> Riddell: thanks for your help.
<Riddell> amason: nixternal has been known to use jambi
<Riddell> I've not used it much
<amason> Riddell: yeh i'd like to go the C++ route but i've spent so long in java land that the thought of spending 3 years getting to know C++ well enough that i can write something i'm happy with is quite a large mental barrier. =)
<Riddell> amason: c++ is just a most complex and lower level java, it wouldn't take that long to convert
<Riddell> s/most/more/
<Niah> just have to take care of memory, oh and you can redefine operator. Thats it i guess.
<amason> c++ does the whole multiple inheritance rather than using interfaces no ?
<Niah> yes, you can do multiple inheritance
<Tm_T> moooh
<amason> maybe i should stoping sucking and take a few weeks holiday to try and learn :)
<Niah> well, I think you can learn it very fast, maybe in 1, 2 day, considering you are already good in java
<elisiano> well it's different when someone knows C++ and learns Java than viceversa
<elisiano> amason: http://www.mindview.net/Books
<amason> really ? i've never actually had to deal with real memory. It's all just references in java.  Don't have to worry about have a signed/ unsigned int's etc.. just seems alot more potential to mess up
<elisiano> the author wrote Thinking in Java and Thinking in C++
<elisiano> free ebooks
<amason> hmm
<amason> awesome will give it a read
<amason> might get the dead tree version
<Niah> [23:47:47] <elisiano> well it's different when someone knows C++ and learns Java than viceversa
<Niah> I guess you are right on this one
<elisiano> bye guys, c ya
<Niah> Bye.
<Niah> going to bed, thanks for everything:) gn8
<nixternal> ya, going from java to c++ is definitely different
 * jpatrick prefers c++
<nixternal> I just spent the last year doing it
<santiago-ve> <.< i prefer PHP :) and python :D
<nixternal> it depends on what I am writing with regards to language preference
<nixternal> most of my work is mobile in nature, so java is the way to go
<CheGuevara> finally a php coder :P
<santiago-ve> :) soon a phpQT coder too
<CheGuevara> phpqt development seems a bit dead
<santiago-ve> a bit?... i'd say somewat alot :/
<amason> so has the bzr tutorial been and gone ?
<CheGuevara> amason, yep
<nixternal> soprano uploaded
<nixternal> and kdelibs now compiling once again...woohoo
<nixternal> vorian: ^^
<vorian> \o/
<jpatrick> apachelogger: do you plan to update tastymenu?
<nixternal> vorian: you still need it right?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: oh yeah, on my todo, which is fairly long :P
<vorian> nixternal, yeah! and I just got home :)
<nixternal> vorian: hardy?
<vorian> perfect timing
<vorian> aye
<nixternal> amd64?
<vorian> (and foresight... shhhh)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: ah well, I'll leave you to it :)
<nixternal> lol
<vorian> nope just 386
<apachelogger> jpatrick: :P
<nixternal> k
<apachelogger> right, leave me alone with all the work
<CheGuevara> does anyone know how to make ubuntu use the new dns servers after changing /etc/resolv.conf
<vorian> i am a little upset i missed all the schooling today :(
<nixternal> vorian: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp
<nixternal> forgot I built x86 as well
<vorian> damn that was quick :)
<nixternal> no messin' around here
<apachelogger> -.-
<vorian> :)
 * Riddell snoozes
<nixternal> coming up to the 27% mark
<vorian> nixternal,  on kdelibs?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> that is where it was crashing out
<nixternal> after my original soprano upload
<nixternal> forgot to add 2 new files
<nixternal> ok, I am good...it is flying by
<vorian> w00t
<nixternal> vorian: I take it that worked for ya :)
<vorian> yeah
<vorian> :)
<vorian> thanks for saving me about 15 minutes of my night :)
<nixternal> hehe, no problem
<nixternal> I am just now recompiling everything from scratch on a headless box that I am switching over to full time
<nixternal> that means no more kde 3.5.x for me :)
<vorian> wow
<nixternal> I have only been using 3.5.x for email
<apachelogger> screw kde 3.5
<vorian> hehe
 * apachelogger is using kde4 all over the place for almost a month now
<nixternal> but it seems that kmail in kde 4 is just as stable and crappy as kde 3.5.x kmail :p
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, it's a straight forward port
<nixternal> go figure
<nixternal> I thought there were some changes to it at least
<hads> Not till later isn't it.
<apachelogger> I didn't spot one ;-)
<apachelogger> oh right, the toolbar is different
<hads> KMail eats my mail on a semi-regular basis but I still like it.
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> kmail is great for pop3, but I would love to go back to IMAP eventually
<nixternal> and I don't feel like going back and relearning, or knocking the rust off, of mutt
 * apachelogger isn't a lot into offline mail clients anyway
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> isn't mutt-ng developed by a wicked minded austrian? :P
<apachelogger> I mean, even more wicked minded than me...
<nixternal> apachelogger: actually, I have gotten so used to just using my lappy for everything and pop3 for the past couple of years, that I am pretty much the same way now
<Nightrose> one like you :P
<Nightrose> ?
<coreymon77> hey everyone
<coreymon77> sorry i couldnt make it to that meeting yesterday, what was it about?
<apachelogger> oh indeed
<apachelogger> what was the meeting about?
<apachelogger> and why didn't I receive a pre-notification?
<PasteL> have anyone managed to install shockwave direcotr in to firefox or opera?
<nixternal> there wasn't a meeting today, it was Kubunt Days, and offshoot of OpenWeek
<coreymon77> nixternal: yesterday
<elisiano> is it ok when installing kde4 that kdebase-bin-kde3 is being removed?
<nixternal> I think we just inducted 2 new members since nobody really showed up
<nixternal> plus fabbione has the irc logs if you want to read them
<nixternal> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<cheguevara_> god making debian/copyright is the most boring thing ever :P
<elisiano> lol
<CheGuevara> Riddell, one of the upstream files in ktorrent is missing the copyright header completely, thats not right is it?
<PasteL> have anyone managed to install shockwave direcotr in to firefox or opera?
<jembouge> PasteL: nope, and I'd be interested in it too... for work
<elisiano> omg kde4 is awesome
<stdin> PasteL: #kubuntu for support (and there is no shockwave for linux)
<CheGuevara> i think adept needs a rebuild for new apt
<PasteL> stdin: i ask in #kubuntu, but not sucess :/
<stdin> well this isn't a support channel, there is #ubuntu as well
<PasteL> hm.. ok, thanks stdin
<elisiano> ok this may be a stupid question, but I couldn't find a way to solve it... I have a dual monitor set up, and thoug my main screen is the one on the right (screen 0) the bottom kde panel stays on the eft
<elisiano> how can I move it?
<amason>  elisiano drag it
<elisiano> I wish it was that esy :D
<elisiano> easy*
<amason> erm..should be
<amason> works for me
<elisiano> not for me :/
<amason> are your panels locked ?
<elisiano> with bottom panel I mean the main one
<elisiano> the one with the K menu
<amason> yeh
<amason> is it locked ?
<amason> if so you wont be able to move it
<elisiano> how can I check that? if I right click it nothing happens
<amason> right click on it
<amason> erm.. where are you clicking ?
<amason> try and find a free spot on the panel
<amason> right click there
<elisiano> everywhere! :)
<amason> you should see either an unlock or a lock
<elisiano> no menu pops up
<amason> elisiano: then you have other problems :)
<amason> to which i don't know the answer
<elisiano> lol it's a fresh install
<amason> well i also have a fresh install here
<elisiano> (kde4 fresh install)
<amason> ah
<amason> kde4
<amason> thats different
<amason> no idea sorry
<amason> it may not be able to do that
<amason> yet
<elisiano> nice! :)
<elisiano> and I notice that the sound is not working... is there a known issues page?
<amason> elisiano: kde 4 isn't even released yet
<elisiano> lol, you're right
<amason> its due out jan 11
<elisiano> really?
<elisiano> not even that far
<amason> and half the apps haven't been brought in yet
<elisiano> ok I think I'll go back in kde3 next time
<amason> not sure how much you know but 4.0 isn't supposed to be feature comparable to 3.x just yet
<elisiano> don't know much
<amason> depends what you do but for most people 4.1 will be the release that they start using it
<amason> in production
<elisiano> that makes me laugh :D "production"
<amason> why is that ?
<elisiano> who uses graphical interface "in production"? :)
<amason> well ....me :)
<elisiano> really?
<elisiano> how come?
<amason> yeh i use kde 3 every day for work
<amason> if it's not stable
<amason> i'm screwed
<amason> so i'll use 4.0 at home
<elisiano> ou yeah "that production"... when speaking of production I mean server side
<amason> production is a production environment
<amason> what ever your producing determines your production environment
<amason> for me it's applications
<amason> so this is my production environment
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-14
<elisiano> I see
<mhb> good evening.
<CheGuevara> evening
<CheGuevara> Accepted: linux 2.6.24-2.3 (source)
<iRon> trying to build kdebase-3.5.8 from hardy src, and got an error "*** No rule to make target `decryptdialog.ui' in kioslave/media/mounthelper"
<iRon> and there is no such file at all in kdebase-3.5.8 src archive..
<cheguevara> hmm so then how did it build? :P
<cheguevara> iRon, which version exactly is it
<cheguevara> decryptdialog.ui is not in standard kde
<cheguevara> its the encrypted drivers addition from novell
<iRon> cheguevara: 3.5.8-2ubuntu4
<cheguevara>  hardy i386   Successfully built  (DONE)
<iRon> i'm looking at kdebase_3.5.8-2ubuntu4.diff.gz,
<cheguevara> yeah that should include the crypt drive changes
<iRon> yes
<iRon> and it only contains changes for Makefile's.. but doesn't contains decryptdialog.ui ..
<iRon> i need to get it from somewhere else?
<cheguevara> kubuntu_9912_enable_crypto.diff
<cheguevara> is that the one?
<cheguevara> you can probably get it somewhere from suse, but ping Riddell tomorrow about it
<iRon> cheguevara: thanks, i will :)
<nixternal> vorian: are you having issues with kdebase at all tonight?
<vorian> yes
<nixternal> kwin3_oxygen?
<vorian> nixternal, aye
<nixternal> ok
 * nixternal checks my svn checkout
<vorian> svn was not pulling an external svn
<nixternal> is that what it is
<nixternal> did you figure it out/get it fixed?
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> dude, it Just got it with an svn up
<cheguevara> arrgh first COPYING file missing, now 2 .c files missing headers
<cheguevara> damn ppl :P
<nixternal> hey, I am a moron!!!
<nixternal> I mucked up the .orig.tar.gz somehow and had the archive spit back soprano calling me an idiot :)
<cheguevara> lol
<vorian> nixternal, did you just svn up?
<nixternal> vorian: ya
<vorian> kewl
 * vorian retries
<cheguevara> nixternal, is hardy main still broken?
<nixternal> no, it is working
<cheguevara> oh nice
<nixternal> it was a choke on apt
<nixternal> not even 5 minutes after I cried about it, it started working again :)
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> time to go try out pbuilder then
<vorian> w00t oxygen
<cheguevara> adept needs bumping though
<cheguevara> no dist-upgrade for now :P
<nixternal> I feel like I am in my slackware days here running ubuntu server and installing kde4 on it :)
<cheguevara> :P
<blizzzek> bye
<nixternal> damn, now a strigi error
<vorian> how far into the build?
<nixternal> 18%
<nixternal> there is a new strigi as well
<vorian> crap
 * nixternal goes and creates and updated package
<cheguevara> lol
<vorian> i'm 14%
<nixternal> derr, you are on hardy, I am on gutsy
<vorian> i'm 15%
<nixternal> call me stupid, kthxbye :)
<vorian> lol
<nixternal> you are fine on hardy
<vorian> good
<vorian> :)
<cheguevara> wtf do u need 2 authors in an 8 line C file
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> one guy to talk, one guy to type
<cheguevara> lol
<vorian> hehe
<cheguevara> honestly this is so crap, 2 authors and 3 years so all of the files have all the different copyright combinations possible between those
<nixternal> bah, it is in the gutsy backports already :)
<vorian> lol
<vorian> 20%
<vorian> :)
<nixternal> and now we are back and running :)
<vorian> its a race
<nixternal> ya it is...I keep forgetting I am using that old stable junk :)
<vorian> is yours amd64?
<nixternal> ya
<vorian> hmm /me thinks you will win then
<nixternal> I want to run KDE 4 on a better system than my laptop
<cheguevara> nixternal, what laptop you got
<nixternal> although, my laptop runs it pretty damn good with composite enabled
<nixternal> compaq c304nr (the greatest free software laptop in the world)
<nixternal> celeron m 1.6ghz, 1.5gb ram, intel all the way through :)
<cheguevara> upgraded the ram yourself? :P
<nixternal> of course
<nixternal> after the dumb ass at best buy lied to me, well he didn't lie, he was just stupid
<nixternal> he told me this lappy had 2x 256mb chips
<nixternal> it had 1 512mb chip
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> otherwise I would have done 2x 1gb sticks at the time
<cheguevara> yeah
<cheguevara> mine is centrino duo 2x1.6 and 1 gig ram
<nixternal> I already want a new laptop..I can't stand 1280 x 800
<cheguevara> all intel as well
<vorian> my lappy is 1680x1050
<vorian> it's love
<vorian> :)
<cheguevara> 16.0" ?
<cheguevara> no that was stupid
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> 17.0" is more like it
<cheguevara> yeah lol
<cheguevara> i need to go sleep
<cheguevara> editing this copyright file for the last couple of hours is not doing my brain good
<nixternal> sleep is for the weak :p
<nixternal> oh man, I hate copyright files when they are crazy long...like kde* copyrights
<cheguevara> 9 different copyright sections so far....
<cheguevara> now at least i got pbuilder ready, can get the build deps correct
<cheguevara> is doing ldd on the binary enough to get the run time depends?
<nixternal> son of a biznatch...same error, even after updating strigi
<nosrednaekim> how did the rest of the tutorial day go?
<nosrednaekim> I had to go after the pyQt tutorial
<cheguevara> was pretty popular
<cheguevara> lots of ppl turned up
<nosrednaekim> all kubuntu people?
<vorian> 46!
<nosrednaekim> 46 what...
<vorian> %
<vorian> sorry
<nosrednaekim> kde4 RC2 installing :D
<nosrednaekim> BTW, converted one of my Qt4 apps to KDE4 and it looks much nicer :D
<cheguevara> is there a utility to query to which package a certain file belongs
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara: yeah, dpkg -S <file name>
<cheguevara> thx
<Tm_T> hi kids
<cheguevara> wow i actually got the build deps right, builds without changes under pbuilder
<cheguevara> hi Tm_T
<wolfger> nosrednaekim: forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is the difference between a QT4 app and a KDE4 app? I thought KDE was based on QT?
<nosrednaekim> hey Tm_T
<nosrednaekim> wolfger: the theme :D
<nosrednaekim> wolfger: oxygen looks way better than platique (default QT theme)
<vorian> :(
<wolfger> In tutorial today, we used Qt Designer... is that the same tool for doing a KDE4 app, or is there a separate tool better used for that?
<vorian> never mind, found it
<nosrednaekim> wolfger: same tool
<cheguevara> http://pastebin.ca/raw/815450
<cheguevara> is this looking ok so far or am i doing too much work
<cheguevara> ignore the / lines
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara: learned packagin in a day? XD
<cheguevara> got inspired enough to try it :P
<cheguevara> any comments?
<nosrednaekim> nah, I don't know w athing about it :D
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> nixternal, could u take a quick look please
<litdream> hi.
<cheguevara> hi
<DaSkreech> hey
<cheguevara> whats up
<litdream> Is it possible to see the kubuntu-tutorial conversation?
<red_team316> yes i want to too
<DaSkreech> litdream: Yes!
<litdream> I wanted to attend, but it conflicts with my work.
<DaSkreech> You program .NET?
<litdream> DaSkreech: I used to write some earlier version of C#, not any more.
<claydoh> w00t
<red_team316> C/C++/learning python
 * claydoh hits the tutorial logs, should be some good reading
<cheguevara> logs are at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<red_team316> awesome
<vorian> man, my fonts are all messed up now :(
<nixternal> gutsy + kde4 == nightmare
<hads> Yes
<nixternal> dist-upgrade to hardy and then retry
<vorian> nixternal, did yours finish?
<nixternal> kept dying at 18%
<vorian> that sucks
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: yeah.... its looking to be a pain... especcially since I have to do download scripts.
<nixternal> dropping that gutsy garbage and goin' with the hardy
<hads> I was contemplating going to hardy on my laptop actually.
<nixternal> I use hardy on my laptop
<nixternal> just be careful when you do daily updates and you will typically be fne
<nixternal> fine
<hads> I usually wait until about 3 months then dist-upgrade
<vorian> yes, like the xorg-xserver that just came down :)
<nixternal> did that mess stuff up?
<vorian> no
<cheguevara> oh yeah new git snapshot of xserver
<vorian> I always keep an ear out for crying
<nixternal> I haven't upgraded in a few days because for some reason, oo.o hasn't been rebuilt against the new libopenexr
<nixternal> oh ya, I just seen that in ubuntu-devel
 * nosrednaekim contemplates doing hardy
<cheguevara> linux 2.6.24-2.3 built on i386 and amd64
<cheguevara> too bad we dont' have modules yet...
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> actually, I don't need the modules I don't think..I haven't had any problems yet
<cheguevara> got intel wifi, need the ucode
<cheguevara> though might as well just dl it myself
<nixternal> I have broadcrap
<cheguevara> heh
 * nosrednaekim hugs his atheros
<nixternal> and the kernel drivers for broadcom cards suck so bad..they make ndiswrapper look like a god send
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> even in .24 ?
<nixternal> but, if you blacklist bcm now with the new kernel, you won't have wireless even with ndiswrapper
<nixternal> ya, the latest kernel for hardy
<Tm_T> nixternal: also watching our newest hero?
<nixternal> you will get a ton of dmesg errors about wifi and all that junk
<nixternal> newest hero?
<Tm_T> nixternal: in ops :-P
<vorian> Crash0rz!
<vorian> evil Tm_T
 * vorian hides
<Tm_T> how I'm evil?
<vorian> evil genius
<vorian> that's what i meant :)
<ardchoille> I am currently reading the Kubuntu Tutorials Day logs wrt bug triage. I'd like to do some triaging. What do I need to be able to do that?
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<nixternal> ardchoille: a keyboard, a mouse, a grasp of at least 4 english words :)
<ardchoille> nixternal: I think I can muster those :)
<nosrednaekim> "PEBK"
<nosrednaekim> only one work needed ^^
<nosrednaekim> *word
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BugSquad
<nixternal> that should have some decent info there
<ardchoille> ty
<vorian> hug day date needs `updating`
<nixternal> dist-upgrade complete
<nixternal> lets try this again
<cheguevara> is it ok to use "plugins/scanfolder/*.cpp" in copyright
<cheguevara> or is that being lazy :P
<nixternal> being lazy, and something I have done in the past
<nixternal> cheguevara: are all of the files gpl?
<cheguevara> yeah
<nixternal> are all of the people in the copyrights listed in the COPYING file?
<cheguevara> sec
<nixternal> I was lookin' at your ktorrent copyright file and it looks...ummm..insane :)
<cheguevara> i am gonna cry if i am analysing each single .c and .h file for nothing
<nixternal> what does the current ktorrent copyright look like?
<nixternal> cheguevara: you should still analyze...however I don't go balistic on the copyright like that...some people do though
<cheguevara> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/network/ktorrent/COPYING?revision=748233&view=markup
<nixternal> if it is GPL, I let it be known, and if all of the authors are in the COPYING file, I add them to the copyright file and call it a day
<cheguevara> its just a usually gpl template, not even modified...
<cheguevara> nixternal, do u wanna see what i have for copyright so far?
<nixternal> I seen it in motu chan
<cheguevara> oh kk
<nixternal> ya, insane :)
<cheguevara> just wanna get it done now lol
<vorian> shmat!
<cheguevara> nixternal, but do u think i am doing extra work or is it fine?
<nixternal> cheguevara: according to the current ktorren copyright file in kubuntu, you are actually making it look similar
<cheguevara> yeah apachelogger told me to :P
<nixternal> ya, go figure..he is a copyright nut :)
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> so what about wildcards then
<nixternal> but I am guessing that jdong did teh original ktorrent packaging
<cheguevara> if all files in a folder got exactly same header
<nixternal> I don't think wildcards are the way to go
<cheguevara> kk
<cheguevara> its not that many files anyway :P
<nixternal> ls >> copyright :)
<vorian> hmm
<nixternal> ahh, libstreamanalyzer-dev == 0.5.6-0ubuntu1
<nixternal> I found the damn culprit I think
 * nixternal chokes the dog
<vorian> poor dog
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> extragear/plasma
<cheguevara> nixternal, and thats excluding the fact that 4 files so far have the copyright header completely missing :P
<nixternal> oh I love those
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> vorian: I would recommend you install it
<vorian> yeah
<cheguevara> emailed upstream
<vorian> i did, then noticed they were absent from the rc2 list
<cheguevara> statsplugin.cc
<cheguevara> jesus
<cheguevara> who uses .cc
<nixternal> that is either some old code, or someone used netbeans to write that
<cheguevara> Copyright © 2007 by Krzysztof Kundzicz
<cheguevara> not really old :P
<nixternal> that is odd
<cheguevara> ... and done
<cheguevara> copyright file 308 lines...
<nixternal> Absolutely. Either GNOME catches up or Kubuntu 8.10 will become mainstream Ubuntu.
<nixternal> that rocks!
<nixternal> I am actually reading /. while compiling kde4..I am such a loser :p
<nixternal> Not a massively market researched project that everyone accepts but nobody really loves, but something genuinely stylish. Make KDE 4 the Alfa Romeo to Gnome's Camaro. Dammit, where are the Italians when you need them?!
<nixternal> hahahahah, there are some pretty funny comments on the kde4 less memory post on /.
<vorian> lol
<vorian> it's building fast now
<vorian> i'm to kdebindings
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Pfft ./ says that kubuntu will replace ubuntu in a year?
<nixternal> don't know why it hasn't yet
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> imagine Kubuntu 8.10 rocking KDE 4.1
<nixternal> and Ubuntu 8.10 rocking Gnome 2.old
<DaSkreech> well 2.new
<DaSkreech> by definition
<nixternal> whatevah
<nixternal> nothing has changed
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DaSkreech> it has less options
<DaSkreech>  and has webkit :)
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> is less options even still possible?
<vorian> lol
<DaSkreech> cheguevara: yes there is
<DaSkreech> apt-get install gnome will  conflict iwth your keyboard and remove it
<nixternal> DaSkreech: and KDE 4 will have it for 4.1, and webkit is in our repos if you would like to play with it and konqi :)
<DaSkreech> man I want KDE 4.3
<nixternal> interesting..Gnome 2.x and KDE 3.x came out about the same exact time
<DaSkreech> nixternal: doesn't make a difference :)
<cheguevara> doesn't gnome have redhat sponsord devs
<nixternal> sure it does...KDE is making changes, and Gnome isn't
<cheguevara> are they that useless :P
<nixternal> and KDE has Mandrake, Novell/openSUSE, Kubuntu, and more sponsored devs :)
<cheguevara> true
<DaSkreech> desktop environments seem to bump versions with the toolkits
<DaSkreech>  and gtk doesn't seem in any mood to jump to a 3.0
<cheguevara> not in our life time at least :P
<nixternal> haha, so true
<DaSkreech> cheguevara: don't plan on living long?
<cheguevara> the best die young
<cheguevara> ;)
<nixternal> nice one
<DaSkreech> not as told by those still alive :)
<DaSkreech> I'm making a note here
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> the US sucks! I say we blow it up!
<nixternal> just wait until I move though
<cheguevara> to where lol
<DaSkreech> to where the US lands when it blows up
<nixternal> Greenland for all I care :)
<cheguevara> haha
<nixternal> I still like what Carlos Mencia said we should..."remove all of the warning labels from stuff and let the stupid people weed themselves out"
<cheguevara> nixternal, anything will need to be rebuilt for new soprano?
<nixternal> all of kde4
<vorian> mwahahaha
<nixternal> well, anything after what we currently have in the repos
<nixternal> the future releases of KDE4
<cheguevara> lol i was about to say
<cheguevara> another round of rebuilds :P
<cheguevara> Hobbse will kill you :P
<nixternal> I am used to her now...she has been kicking my arse for the past 2 years
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> shoot...I remember when she popped in...a 17 year old, never messing with Linux, and now she is a core-dev..she rocks hardcore
<nixternal> I wish I had her instinct to learn that damn quick
<nixternal> the same goes with Jucato...I have been using linux for more than 12 years, and in 1 year he was blowing me away
<nixternal> I am gonna go chow down on some chocolate covered pretzels
<nixternal> bbiab
<vorian> lol
<cheguevara> lol
<DaSkreech> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<cheguevara> right uploading to revu....
<DaSkreech> I wonder why nixternal has been lagging behind
<DaSkreech> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
 * DaSkreech whistles :)
 * cheguevara tries to find a pic of Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> I have one
<cheguevara> lets see
<DaSkreech> http://tinyurl.com/nz4tm
 * dthacker dances the I finally finished the fscking tutorial!!! dance
<DaSkreech> dthacker: sudo fsck /dev/device
<DaSkreech> can I join you? :)
<cheguevara> DaSkreech, sexy
<DaSkreech> cheguevara: yep :)
<DaSkreech> I think she gave me another one but I don't recall where that one is
<dthacker> Ok, now that I have built one package (today's tutorial) where should I go for real work?
<DaSkreech> package Heros of alcrost
<cheguevara> dthacker, join me in packaging kde 4 extragear packages :P
<dthacker> cheguevara: yeah, you have me a link, but my ff was borked at the time.  Where are they
<cheguevara> sec, i lost it myself lol
<dthacker> and what libs do I need to install
<cheguevara> dthacker, do u have kde4 installed?
<cheguevara> ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.97/src/extragear
<dthacker> cheguevara: nope
<cheguevara> hmm actually u don't really have to
<cheguevara> can run kde 4 apps on kde 3
<dthacker> cheguevara: how many of these are you building a day?
<cheguevara> well since i only learnt basics of packaging today
<cheguevara> :P
<cheguevara> just finished with ktorrent
<dthacker> you give me hope!
<cheguevara> and actually using it
<cheguevara> no idea how good my package is though
<cheguevara> gonna bug someone to review it tomorow
<dthacker> I think I'll start with kphotoalbum
<cheguevara> plasma-extra is in hardy repos
<cheguevara> and since thats from extragear its a good example
<cheguevara> i used it
<cheguevara> jesus
<cheguevara> its 5 am
<cheguevara> i think sleep might be in order
<dthacker> yeah,  I think so!   grab some!
<cheguevara> heh good night
<nixternal> argh, libxine1 is a mess
<DaSkreech> libxine4.0
<ubiq> Hi
<ubiq> Can anyone help me with packaging?
<ubiq> I've been following the guide at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/Basic
<ubiq> but I keep getting an error :(
<nixternal> ubiq: can you pastebin your error?
<nixternal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubiq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48174/
<ubiq> I get that error after running "sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc"
<nixternal> is there a debian/tmp/usr/share/man? from the looks of it, it isn't there
<ubiq> no, but i was under the impression the debian/rules file built that
<nixternal> ubiq: ya, it does...I forgot you probably didn't run debuild -nc. so that is why you wouldn't see it
<nixternal> did you make changes to the hello app? if not I can grab the source and take a look at it
<ubiq> Just changed it to my email and name in the debian/* files
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> ubiq: that is odd...I just built it w/o any problems
<nixternal> did you make any changes to debian/rules?
<ubiq> I did at first, but after getting the error I cut and copied it fresh from the wiki
<nixternal> ubiq: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48175/
<nixternal> ya, that is an old rules file with some stuff that has been removed and/or added
<nixternal> the one I just pasted is the current and correct one
<ubiq> ok, I will try it. Thanks.
<ubiq> Still getting the same error with that debian/rules. :(
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> did you rebuild the .dsc file?
<nixternal> debuild -S -sa
<nixternal> or whatever you are using
<ubiq> no
<nixternal> ya, you need to debuild it before you can pbuild it so it gets the changes
<ubiq> ok, thank you so much for your help!
<nixternal> no problem ubiq...welcome to just one of the "gotchas" yet to come with packaging :)
<nixternal> patience will pay in the end big time...plus you will eventually get addicted and we won't be able to shake you off of a package :)
<ubiq> :)
<INFOEXCLUDED> has it started yet ?
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<INFOEXCLUDED> how are you ?
<INFOEXCLUDED> PEEP
<sebastian^> hmm
<sebastian^> fine thanks, and you :)?
<txwikinger2> Morning folks
<ardchoille> hi txwikinger2
<txwikinger2> Hi ardchoille
<mhb> rise and shine!
<sebastian^> boring day :-(
<apache|mobile> indeed
 * apache|mobile got a well heated class room though ;-)
<apache|mobile> it's like 30 °C in here
<apache|mobile> cheguevara: no ktorrent-kde4 in revu yet?
<txwikinger2> Should I create a specification for bug 156177 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156177 in ubiquity "offer to create a separate /home partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156177
<DarkMageZ> hi guys. i've put together a amarok 2 source package (based on prior kubuntu dev work) that successfully builds and even runs reasonably well on hardy. if anyone wants to hack on it or bring it into the hardy repository then feel free :P http://mirror.randumb.org/darkmagez/amarok2/
<Riddell> txwikinger2: that has been discussed, the plan is to make it able to reinstall over an existing /home without touching it
<Riddell> DarkMageZ: goodness
<Riddell> apachelogger__: got any comment on that?
<txwikinger2> Riddell: Just found it
<txwikinger2> I make it wishlist and put th elink to the spec to it
<DarkMageZ> Riddell, if i'm not mistaken. it's based off your work :P
<iRon> Riddell: I've got a problem compiling kdebase-3.5.8-2ubuntu4
<Riddell> iRon: what's that?
<iRon> it fails on making kioslave/media/mounthelper..
<iRon> because decryptdialog.ui not exists
<iRon> kdebase_3.5.8-2ubuntu4.diff.gz doesn't included it
<iRon> it only contains diffs for Makefiles
<Riddell> iRon: it's in debian/patches/kubuntu_9913_kiomedialuks.diff
<Riddell> iRon: are you compiling this as a debian package or with ./configure;make?
<iRon> configure;make
<Riddell> iRon: try `fakeroot make -f debian/rules apply-patches`
<iRon> i was thought that patches were applyed automaticaly after apt-get finished downloading..
<Riddell> no, not usually
<iRon> not everything looks fine.. thanks Riddell!
<iRon> *now
<Riddell> yay
<ardchoille> Riddell: I wanted to say a few words about Kubuntu Tutorials Day
<ardchoille> I had to miss it but thankfully I had irssi logging.
<ardchoille> Very informative and instructional sessions, I learned quite a bit.
<Riddell> ardchoille: glad it was useful
<ardchoille> I"m hoping that these types of things will happen more often in the future.
<Riddell> ardchoille: what sessions were most useful?
<ardchoille> Bog triaging
<ardchoille> Bug
<Riddell> ah, bog triaging, reminds me of my Duke of Edinburgh Awards hikes :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<Riddell> hug txwikinger2 for that one
<ardchoille> txwikinger2: Oustanding job, kudos
<ardchoille> It prompted me to go in and update my own bug reports.. but I plan to do some triage too
<Riddell> yay
<iRon> What "yay" means? I'm new to irc ;-)
<iRon> is it some acronym ?
<Riddell> iRon: short form of "hooray"
<iRon> i see :)
<Riddell> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define%3Ahooray
<iRon> Riddell: to link kdebase from hardy, i need kdelibs from hardy to ? because now compilating failed on konsole..
<iRon> because jpatrick yesterday told me to download only kdebase from hardy..
<Riddell> iRon: hmm, it shouldn't do but it's possible it does
<dthacker> Riddell: thanks again for the help yeseterday.  I got the tutorial package built last night (UTC -6) after I generated a proper key.
<Riddell> dthacker: excellent
<iRon> Riddell: have patched to compile konsole, now it failes on konqueror/keditbookmarks.. i'll better download kdelibs sources too.. :)
<Riddell> iRon: good luck
<Riddell> you can run debuild (from devscripts) to have it compile in the debian packaging way
<iRon> i'll try.. but with kdelibs.
<Revorm-> is there any way to control network-manager via solid in kde4?
<sigma_kubuntu> why can speedcrunch not be displayed with the arial font?
<Riddell> Revorm-: -> #kde4-devel  sigma_kubuntu: -> #kubuntu
<Revorm-> Riddell: thanks
<apachelogger__> Riddell: well, I vote against an Amarok2 package until upstream (which would be me again :P) releases an alpha
<apachelogger__> Amarok2 is currently anything but useable
<cheguevara> morning
<Riddell> but but, want blingness!
<ardchoille> :)
<cheguevara> lol
<Hobbsee> mmm....bling
<apachelogger__> good point :P
<cheguevara> apachelogger__, last i tried yesterday my packages still disappeared from revu incoming into /dev/null :P
<apachelogger__> but the blingness isn't as awesome if the app crashes regulary and got only 30% of it's features
<apachelogger__> ...talking about basic implimentations ;-) ...
<ardchoille> But.. but.. it crashes with more style!
<apachelogger__> cheguevara: talk to siretart in #ubuntu-motu
<apachelogger__> ardchoille: nah, does not :P
<cheguevara> i'll try again first then i will
<apachelogger__> first thing: it freezes most systems with gdb
<apachelogger__> second thing: usually you can nuke your configs and database after a crash ;-)
<DarkMageZ> apachelogger__, have you tried a recent svn checkout?
 * apachelogger__ notes that release managers tend to run recent svn/cvs/git of almost everything envolved with the app :P
<cheguevara> lol
<DarkMageZ> sure it could kill your database & amarok configs but that's why it's called pre-alpha :P
<DarkMageZ> then you just rebuild your config & database
<apachelogger__> DarkMageZ: now, why would we ship a pre-alpha?
<apachelogger__> why should Amarok release any version at all... distros could just get the whatever is recent and tag it accordingly
<DarkMageZ> apachelogger__, because people want it, and the people who want it know it's pre-alpha and to expect it.
<apachelogger__> make it a stable there, a beta there or maybe just svn#
<apachelogger__> DarkMageZ: no, they don't
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 4 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<apachelogger__> remember the user focus of (k)ubuntu
<apachelogger__> _user_ focus
<apachelogger__> not _geek_ focus :P
<DarkMageZ> apachelogger__, that's why amarok 2 shouldn't be shipped as a default installed item... and the package should have a good description :P
<apachelogger__> DarkMageZ: _users_ don't read descriptions :P
<Nightrose> DarkMageZ: enough people don´t read them
<apachelogger__> they see amarok and amarok2
<apachelogger__> logically amarok2 is better
<apachelogger__> hence they install and their system goes wocka
<cheguevara> iRon, did you ever sort out that compile error
<Nightrose> which is neither good for kubuntu nor amarok
<DarkMageZ> well then throw the source package up on launchpad then, but don't throw it into the repositories.
<DarkMageZ> then those who want it bad enough can find it
<cheguevara> ppa
<iRon> cheguevara: yes.. i was need to apply patches
 * apachelogger__ is getting a coffe for motu q&a
<DarkMageZ> i'm not setting up a ppa. someone else can if they want.
<cheguevara> heh i was gonna ask if you did that, should've :P
<DarkMageZ> anyways. it's late. night all.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: so um kdepimlibs failed again
<Riddell> but it won't this time!
<Riddell> could you raise the priority again?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: *sigh*
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i thougth you test built...
<Riddell> oh it builds fine, it just has a dozen things that break in the mean time
<Hobbsee> ahh
<cheguevara> lol
<Riddell> first libopenexr, then hal, yesterday kdelibs5 was out of sync
<cheguevara> did adept get bumped for new apt
<Riddell> it would need a rebuild
<Riddell> I assume mvo did it
 * cheguevara checks
<cheguevara> he didn't yet
<Riddell> cheguevara: he might be waiting on libept to compile
<Riddell> adept is a twisty turny maze of depencencies
<cheguevara>  hardy i386   Failed to build
 * apachelogger doesn't like adept :|
<cheguevara> that explains some things :P
<cheguevara> failed on all platforms in fact
<cheguevara> libept that is
<mikkael> is it possible that gtk applications started in kde 3 on hardy dont respect the settings in the .gtkrc-2.0-kde file ?
<Riddell> mikkael: yes, if ~/.kde/env/gtk-qt-engine.rc.sh isn't run
<cheguevara> anyone tried kynaptic
<mikkael> isnt this unmaintained/outdated ?
<Riddell> we used that in hoary
<Riddell> won the prize for worst name for an app :)
<cheguevara> lol not surprise
<cheguevara> d
<cheguevara> but adept is quiet horible tbh
<cheguevara> i end up using synaptic most of the time
<mikkael> Riddell: i did that: michael@blackbox:~/.kde/env$ ./gtk-qt-engine.rc.sh
<mikkael> then i started firefox, and it doenst has the settings of my gtkrc-2.0-kde
<Riddell> apachelogger: "The Amarok 2 user interface has a lot of nice little aesthetic flourishes and is easily the most polished of the KDE 4 applications." someone likes it
<mikkael> does kubuntu have support for gtk-apps, or are any problems here irrelevant ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: Oo lol @ most polished
<Riddell> they're not irrelevant, but it's not our top priority
<apachelogger> the artwork is like made by 3 different people and totally not going well with each other ;-)
<mikkael> well i think i have found some problems with gtk apps in kubuntu hardy and thought its a good thing for a quality bug ? when i finished reading the log of the bug tutorial yesterday ..:)
<mikkael> *quality bug report
<apachelogger> mikkael: probably
<cheguevara> right
<cheguevara> apachelogger, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ktorrent-kde4
<cheguevara> damn copyright file is like 280 lines :(
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> cheguevara: Depends: ${shlibs:Depends} is taking care of the dependencies
<apachelogger> no need to list them all manually
<apachelogger> in fact I'd suspect problems in case it needs a specific version
<cheguevara> hmm
<cheguevara> that was stupid
<apachelogger> like for kdelibs5
<cheguevara> oh crap i remembered to do that
<cheguevara> and forgot
<apachelogger> cheguevara: debian/control: line 22, trailing white space
<apachelogger> cheguevara: also line 6+7 have trailing white spaces
<cheguevara> right, fixed
<apachelogger> cheguevara: debian/copyright: line 8, please bump the copyright year to 2005-2007
<cheguevara> those that are copyrighted 2005-2007 in the header are listed separately
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> he has major copyright not only for 2005 ;-)
<apachelogger> cheguevara: also please include the short version of gpl in the license section (as seen in that example: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2741/)
<apachelogger> line 282-283 is redundant with line 279-280
<cheguevara> so i should just keep 279-280, the GPL 2 lines?
<apachelogger> yes
<cheguevara> kk
<apachelogger> unless the source includes GPL1 code as well
<apachelogger> which is not the case I guess ;-)
<apachelogger> cheguevara: please state the version of gpl under which the packaging is licensed (2+ I'd say ;-)
<cheguevara> The Ubuntu packaging is (C) 2007, Ilya Eremin <che_guevara_3@bk.ru> and
<cheguevara> is licensed under the GPL 2, see above.
<cheguevara> like that?
<cheguevara> so if i change the first copyright to Copyright 2005 - 2007 Joris Guisson <joris.guisson@gmail.com> unless otherwise indicated below
<cheguevara> means
<cheguevara> the section Copyright (C) 2007 by Joris Guisson <joris.guisson@gmail.com> and Copyright (C) 2005 - 2007 by Joris Guisson <joris.guisson@gmail.com> can go?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> IMHO you should note Ivan Vasic <ivasic@gmail.com> also as main copyright holder
<apachelogger> hence remove all references where both or only one of them holds a copyright
<apachelogger> reduces the size
<cheguevara> you just destroyed about 3 hours of last night's work with that one sentence
<cheguevara> lol
<apachelogger> cheguevara: about the package license: ...is licensed under the GPL 2, or (at your option) any later version, see above.
<apachelogger> cheguevara: hehe, sorry ;-)
<apachelogger> cheguevara: you can of course leave it the way it is, but I think it's better to keep the list small (in terms of maintaining and reviewing ;-)
<cheguevara> heh yeah with every new version i (or someone else) will have to check all the files again, so i see your point
<cheguevara> apachelogger, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2742/
<apachelogger> cheguevara: also for now you can do the plugins like 'plugins/stats/*'  if they only have one copyright holder
<apachelogger> which is the case for most of them
<apachelogger> or all
<apachelogger> cheguevara: Krysztof is also having copyright on plugins/stats/drawer/*
<cheguevara> nixternal, said yesterday I can't use wildcards :(
<apachelogger> he did? Oo
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ok, so don't do that :P
<jpatrick> I do
 * jpatrick hides
<cheguevara> heh
<apachelogger> you might write 'all files in plugins/stats are...'
<cheguevara> whoa didn't notice there was a drawer folder in there
<apachelogger> cheguevara: well if you write as I stated just some seconds ago this doesn't matter much since Krzysztof is having copyright on everything on plugins/stats anway
<cheguevara> aha
<apachelogger> cheguevara: plugins/infowidget/geoip/GeoIP-LICENSE.txt:Copyright (c) 2003 MaxMind LLC.  All Rights Reserved.
<apachelogger> also take a look at that file in case it is not GPL
<apachelogger> plugins/infowidget/GeoIP.* is also (C) 2003 MaxMind
<cheguevara> Copyright (C) 2003 by MaxMind LLC
<cheguevara> 	plugins/infowidget/GeoIP.c
<cheguevara> 	plugins/infowidget/GeoIP.h
<cheguevara> its in the copyright
<apachelogger> ah, didn't see it, sorry
<apachelogger> but infowidget/geoip/* is missing
<cheguevara> OPEN DATA LICENSE (GeoIP Standard Edition Database)
<cheguevara> ffs lol
<apachelogger> ok, please mention this in the copyright file, and add the license text
<cheguevara> kk
<apachelogger> plugins/webinterface/www/* has some more copyright holders
<apachelogger> that's it
 * apachelogger is booting his laptop
<apachelogger> omg, compiz like snow outside :D
<txwikinger2> No snow here.. send some up
<apachelogger> nah, all mine :P
<txwikinger2> Preferable Sunday night, then they close everything on Monday
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> cheguevara: I assume you already did a test-build?
<cheguevara> apachelogger, i am actually using the program right now :P
<jpatrick> woah, copyright file of doom..
<bddebian> Heya
<apachelogger> cheguevara: ok ;-)
<cheguevara> seems to download torrents just fine :)
<apachelogger> cheguevara: please upload as soon as you're done with the changes, so I can build
<apachelogger> cheguevara: yeah, I'm using it for quite some time
 * apachelogger is running kde4 for 1 month now
<cheguevara> the php files in www
<cheguevara> don't have a copyright header
<cheguevara> should they?
<apachelogger> plugins/webinterface/www/default/wz_tooltip.js:Copyright (c) 2002-2005 Walter Zorn. All rights reserved.
<apachelogger> plugins/webinterface/www/coldmilk/rest.php: *   Copyright (C) 2007 by Dagur Valberg Johannsson                        *
<apachelogger> plugins/webinterface/www/coldmilk/page_update.js: *   Copyright (C) 2007 by Dagur Valberg Johannsson                        *
<cheguevara> aka grep pwns
<cheguevara> :P
<cheguevara> hmm i just realised i am using kde3's kate on kde 3
<jpatrick> lo claydoh
<cheguevara> apachelogger, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2743/
<cheguevara> what do you think
<cheguevara> ok where's kate in kde 4
<jpatrick> ./usr/lib/kde4/bin/kate
<jpatrick> I think..
<cheguevara> well its not installed
<cheguevara> do you have it?
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> cheguevara: kdesdk-kde4 should be the package you need
<cheguevara> thx
<apachelogger> kate got moved to kdesdk since it is so advanced ;-)
<cheguevara> so hows the copyright looking then
<cheguevara> kdesdk-kde4 is at 3.96 :(
<jpatrick> nop, haven't got round to installing kde4 yet
<apachelogger> cheguevara: the package copyright please at the very end of debian/copyright
<apachelogger> so one can find it easily
<cheguevara> oh yeah
<cheguevara> its gonna say see above and straight above will be the other license
<apachelogger> other than that: looks good tome
<cheguevara> is that ok
<apachelogger> cheguevara: IMO above can be anywhere above ;-)
<cheguevara> lol yeah
<cheguevara> just checking :P
<apachelogger> I personally mention the complete URL to GPL again there
<apachelogger> so everyone gets it right ;-)
<cheguevara> The Ubuntu packaging is (C) 2007, Ilya Eremin <che_guevara_3@bk.ru> and
<cheguevara> is licensed under the GPL 2, or (at your option) any later version, see
<cheguevara> `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2' for the complete version of GPL 2.
<cheguevara> like that?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> cheguevara: though you have a ` and a ' ;-)
<cheguevara> yeah lol
<cheguevara> apachelogger, building
<doilgheas> hi
<cheguevara> apachelogger, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ktorrent-kde4
<jpatrick> cheguevara: why all the deps?
<voonte> Will/does kubuntu provide split packages of KDE4?
<jpatrick> voonte: we do
<cheguevara> jpatrick, which ones
<jpatrick> cheguevara: in the Depends: line
<cheguevara> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}
<apachelogger> jpatrick: look at the current upload :P
<jpatrick> cheguevara: ahh, you removed with the last upload sorry
<voonte> jpatrick, cool. Is there a package list (or similar) which packages are available?
<cheguevara> :P
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> cheguevara: that is still ubuntu1
<apachelogger> in fact you can remove the whole ubuntu2 section ;-)
<apachelogger> cheguevara: only increase the version for actual uploads to ubuntu
<cheguevara> oh right
<apachelogger> cheguevara: please close a needs-packaging bug
<cheguevara> is there one?
<apachelogger> "When you start to work on a new package, assign the needs-packaging bug to yourself and set it In Progress (if there is no needs-packaging bug, file one)."
<apachelogger> cheguevara: don't think so
<cheguevara> you mean open one then
<apachelogger> cheguevara: please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<apachelogger> cheguevara: this way everyone can possibly know you're working on it, plus it increases your LP karma once the package got uploaded ;-)
<cheguevara> yeah i know what you saying
<cheguevara> just when you said close a bug, i thought there was one open :P
<apachelogger> well, I dunno :P
<apachelogger> maybe there is
<apachelogger> but I doubt it
<cheguevara> ditto
<apachelogger> cheguevara: I think short description shouldn't end with a . -> Description: KTorrent is a BitTorrent program for KDE.
<jpatrick> cheguevara: and pinch the description from apt-cache show ktorrent
<cheguevara> aha, noted
<cheguevara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/176372
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176372 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ktorrent-kde4 from extragear" [Undecided,In progress]
<jpatrick> cheguevara: now you can add: "(LP: #176372)" your "* Initial release." line :)
<cheguevara> yep :P
<jpatrick> and it'll close your bug automagically when it hits the archives
<cheguevara> nice
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> one of my routers just exploded -.-
<apachelogger> blew up
<apachelogger> died
<apachelogger> hum
 * apachelogger is wondering why ktorrent's binaries got an rparth
<apachelogger> is that normal for current kde4 packages?
<apachelogger> stdin: kfax debian/control: line 4, typo: packge
<apachelogger> stdin: please close a needs-packaging bug
<apachelogger> stdin: current Standards-Version is 3.7.3
<apachelogger> stdin: debian/copyright is missing some detail IMHO, line 15-16 is redundant with 12-13, please state the version of gpl the package is licensed under
<apachelogger> stdin: binary's "Section" is redudant with source's "Section" in debian/control
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: you have n orevu account?
<apachelogger> yes :P
<cheguevara> lol
<stdin> apachelogger: what typo on line 4?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: are you annoyed?
<Hobbsee> lazy :P
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: no, just surprised :)
<apachelogger> stdin: packge isn't a word IMO :P
<stdin> apachelogger: line 4 of debian/control: "Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> sorry
<apachelogger> stdin: changelog
<stdin> that's more like it :)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: I prefer IRC if the uploader is around, much faster for discussions and such ;-)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: this is indeed true
<stdin> you think "This package is licenced under the GNU/GPL version 2" is enough to add to the copyright?
<Hobbsee> stdin: 2 only, or 2 and later?
<stdin> +later
<Hobbsee> right, then you need to say that
<apachelogger> so you should note that ;-)
<stdin> just added that
<apachelogger> stdin: please check the source for different copyrights/licenses
<apachelogger> and add the short version of GPL
<cheguevara> damn i wish this compiled with -j3
<apachelogger> ^_^
<cheguevara> takes too long :P
<apachelogger> indeed
<jpatrick> cheguevara: I recommend a good book for pbuilder
 * cheguevara reminisces about gentoo
<cheguevara> jpatrick, which one
<jpatrick> any
<cheguevara> kk
<cheguevara> my learning patch is usually not RTFM, but "do it and see what happenes" :P
<cheguevara> not patch
<cheguevara> path
<jpatrick> cheguevara: no, I mean a reading to pass the time
<jpatrick> book*
<cheguevara> oooh i get it now
<cheguevara> sorry
<apachelogger> sweet lord jesus
<cheguevara> english not exactly native language :P
<cheguevara> apachelogger ?
<apachelogger> cheguevara: there is also a FLAGS_LICENCE
<jpatrick> don't worry ;)
<apachelogger> please have a look at it
<cheguevara> oh ffs
<cheguevara> Hobbsee, can i borrow the Long Pointy Stick to "talk" to ktorrent devs
<Hobbsee> hehe
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: should the extragear apps have 4:3.97.0-0ubuntu1 or 3.97.0-0ubuntu1?
<cheguevara> "All sets provided by us are free to use to anyone, for commercial or non-commercial websites."
 * apachelogger notes: ktorrent is not a website :P
<apachelogger> but I think we can interpret this as free to use for everything
<cheguevara> should i put it in copyright?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm err on without the epoch until debian picks a versioning scheme
<Riddell> cheguevara: that the ktorrent flags?
<cheguevara> yar
<Riddell> there's an extra licence somewhere
<cheguevara> "All sets provided by us are free to use to anyone, for commercial or non-commercial websites."
<cheguevara> thats what it says
<Riddell> jpatrick I think it was
<apachelogger> stdin: please change version to 3.97.0-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> e-mail the author and got it under CC
<Riddell> I forget for which package now
<stdin> apachelogger: already done, uploading when I give it another look over
<apachelogger> ok
<stdin> does it matter that 3 of the files don't have the "or (at your option) any later version." ?
<jpatrick> cheguevara: those flags are under this Creative Commons license: http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0/de/
<cheguevara> ah
<cheguevara> thanks
 * Hobbsee wonders why people wanted pictures of her.
<jpatrick> I asked the author when I packaged tork
 * cheguevara hides
<Hobbsee> nixternal_: thanks :)
<cheguevara> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0/legalcode
<apachelogger> stdin: Riddell will know
<cheguevara> should i add a copy of this then
<jpatrick> cheguevara: this is how I did it for tork: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2747/
<apachelogger> cheguevara: from tork's debian/copyright: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2746/
<jpatrick> apachelogger: hmmm
<cheguevara> jpatrick, why the german version
<apachelogger> because tha author is german :P
<jpatrick> cheguevara: that's the link he gave me
<cheguevara> lol kk
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could you give back kdebase-runtime/4:3.97.0-1ubuntu4
<Riddell> and up the priority
<stdin> Riddell: do you kow if it matter that 3 of the files don't have the "or (at your option) any later version." in the copyright ?
<stdin> *matters
<Riddell> stdin: yes, it defaults to being GPL 2 only
<stdin> ok
<Riddell> stdin: what is it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: done
<apachelogger> Riddell: kfax-kde4
<stdin> Riddell: kfax from extragear
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> rsibreak coming up -.-
<apachelogger> afk
<cheguevara> bbiab, gotta go town
<Riddell> you might want to e-mail the copyright holder and ask them to sign up for http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KDE_Relicensing
<xRaich[o]2x> hi i'm searching for the kde4 qt4-designer plugin. is this already included in the PPA kde4 rc2 packages?
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so
<xRaich[o]2x> ah thanks :)
<Riddell> it might have problems with our KDE 4 path though
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: no actually i was pretty stupid asking that question ^^ it was already installed and working
<Riddell> goodness
<Riddell> mhb: about?
<mhb> Riddell: I'm wanted? wow!
<mhb> Riddell: yup, I'm here.
<Riddell> mhb: hi
<Riddell> mhb: what do you think is wrong with bug 132141?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132141 in dolphin "desktop_dolphin translations missing in the source package" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132141
<mhb> one moment.
<Riddell> mhb: the translations for the .desktop files are in the .desktop files themselves
<Riddell> launchpad can add .po files
<iRon> Riddell: 'v found how to implement user disk mounting.. i believe that it could be done in a couple of days :)
<Riddell> but it looks like the build isn't adding the bits needed to the .desktop files for launchpad to pick them up
<Riddell> iRon: you're a genius!
<Riddell> iRon: what do you think needs doing?
<mhb> Riddell: in the d3lphin branch I rewrote D3lphin to use konqueror's .desktop files.
<mhb> Riddell: that should be a better solution, because most of the apps (krename etc.) add only konqi's .desktop files.
<Riddell> yeah, that seems sensible#
<iRon> Riddell: i've found where i need to patch code.. so i'm working on it now. whom i need to send a patch?
<Riddell> iRon: here
<iRon> Riddell: ok
<mhb> Riddell: entschuldigung, I have thought d3lphin has no translation files with it, but I was wrong.
<nareshov> Riddell: have the kde4-rc2 extragear been packaged?
<mhb> Riddell: funktioniert gut in German. By the way, do you plan to synchronize the Dolphin default bookmarks, the open file dialog bookmarks and the kicker button bookmarks?
<Riddell> nareshov: people have started on bits of it
<Riddell> mhb: I've not looked into that at all
<mhb> might be a good idea.
<Riddell> possibly not that easy
<Riddell> if only we had an elite c++ programmer about
 * Riddell eyes up iRon 
<iRon> :-)
<mhb> we can just set it to be same as default.
<mhb> no need to bother elite programmers before KDE4.
<Riddell> ah, not keep them synced
<nareshov> Riddell: give me an extragear to package :)
<mhb> right, no need to invest precious time into KDE3.
<Riddell> nareshov: apachelogger may be keeping track of what's being worked on better than me
<Riddell> nareshov: kphotoalbum maybe? ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.97/src/extragear/
<Riddell> you can use kdetoys-kde4 as a template
<nareshov> okay
<cheguevara> corrected ktorrent-kde4 uploading
<cheguevara> am off to do some shopping
<Mez> Riddell, your KDE4 PPA thing - it gives me a "cannot locate kdestartupconfig4" and crashes
<Riddell> Mez: what actually are you running?
<Mez> Riddell, gutsy ... used the instructions from http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Mez> tried to login for first time and got that error (looked like an X error)
<Mez> it's the line kstartupconfig4
<Mez> kstartupconfig4
<Mez> if test $? -ne 0; then
<Mez>     xmessage -geometry 500x100 "Could not start kstartupconfig4. Check your installation."
<Mez>     exit 1
<Mez> fi
<Mez> those lines - I'm getting that come out...
<Mez> Riddell, it's obv not being added to my path
<Riddell> Mez: install kdebase-workspace-bin
<Mez> Riddell, it's installed, just found out kstartupconfig4 is exiting with the error
<Mez> kstartupconfig4: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<Mez> seems like I need the -updates package, but it's not getting it
<Mez> oh, nope - I gots it
<Mez> Riddell, any ideas?
<Riddell> fdoving: I've uploaded the patch in bug 162233, please follow it through the SRU process
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162233 in kdelibs "KIO FTP is shortening the URL" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162233
<Riddell> Mez: can't say I do
<Mez> Riddell... hmm :(
<Riddell> Mez: do other apps work?
<Mez> pretty much all except skype
<Mez> Riddell - want an strace ?
<Riddell> what version of kdebase-workspace-bin do you have installed?
<Mez> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<Mez> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<Mez> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<Mez> ||/ Name                  Version                       Description
<Mez> +++-=====================-=============================-============================================
<Mez> ii  kdebase-workspace-bin 4:3.97.0-1ubuntu4~gutsy1~ppa1 core binaries for the KDE base module
<Mez> oops, I shoulda just copied and pasted
<Riddell> fdoving: did you get a chance to test those flash patches?
<stdin> Mez: with libqt4-core 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1 ?
<Mez> stdin, yup
<Mez> dpkg: need an action option
<Mez> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<Mez> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<Mez> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<Mez> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<Mez> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<stdin> hmm, I have the same and kstartupconfig4 works fine here
<Mez> Type dpkg --license|--licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*].
<Mez> Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<Mez> ii  libqt4-core                                4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1                     Qt 4 core non-GUI functionality runtime libr
<stdin> stdin@goten:~$ kstartupconfig4 ;echo $?
<stdin> 0
<Mez> stdin, mez@coma % /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kstartupconfig4; echo $?                                                                                                                                                        /home/mez  5:44PM
<Mez> /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kstartupconfig4: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<Mez> 127
<stdin> hmm, even from a normal session (without the kde4 env) it works here
<Mez> hmmles... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-qtruby/+bug/128797
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128797 in qt4-qtruby "[Gutsy] qtsvg.so.4 has undefined symbol" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<elisiano> stdin: u know that u can have the exit status in the bash prompt, right? (I'm telling you because I see that u use it a lot)
<elisiano> http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=BashPromptWithExitStatus
<stdin> elisiano: yes I know, I'm actually using zsh more now and have it in the prompt there :)
<stdin> elisiano: it's just that "command;echo $?" is more clear
<elisiano> I see
<elisiano> zsh is really nice, especially for the right prompt :D
<stdin> I'm just getting used to it, I've used bash for so long it's takes a while adjust
<stdin> and my default shell is still bash for now
<elisiano> I'm back to bash because I'd have to install zsh in all my servers and that's annoying
<Mez> stdin, riddell... *sighs* I've no clue what it is
<Mez> I'm not the only one getting the issue
<stdin> Mez: have you tried reinstalling libqt4-core? (I don't see why it would work exactly but worth a shot)
<Mez> thrice ;)
<Mez> stdin, am not the only one
<Mez> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3940940
<stdin> I'm struggling to think of a reason of how that could happen when it works fine for others...
<apachelogger> cheguevara: please remove the trailing full stop from short description in control
<nareshov> apachelogger: what do I put in the Uploaders: field ?
<apachelogger> nareshov: are you creating a package?
<nareshov> yeah, kphotoalbum
<apachelogger> nothing
<nareshov> ok
<apachelogger> we don't use the uploaders field
<nareshov> ahh
<ScottK> Don't even include the field.
<nareshov> ok
<nareshov> CMake Error: ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<nareshov> kde4-config exists at /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kde4-config
<nareshov> using dh
<stdin> make sure you tell cmake to use the right prefix
<nareshov> the CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX ?
<stdin> yes
<nareshov> currently it's at /usr
<stdin> that's not right then ;) it needs to be /usr/lib/kde4
<nareshov> should it be /usr/lib/kde4 ?
<nareshov> ok
<stdin> you may find it easier to use cdbs and use  debian/cdbs/kde.mk
<stdin> it set's all the right variables for cmake
<nareshov> oh
<stdin> and then debian/rules is just one line (generally) "include debian/cdbs/kde.mk"
<stdin> you can find the file in the source of kdebase-kde (and others, but that's the smallest download)
<nareshov>  /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk
<Riddell> nareshov: no, that's for kde 3
<ilia> hi, guys
<stdin> no, we need a slightly modified one (or so I believe)
<Riddell> hi ilia!
<nareshov> oh
<ilia> I've installed kde4 packages from PPA and now I want to report several issues to launchpad
<stdin> nareshov: yeah, the one in /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk is for kde3
<nareshov> I got an "E: unable to find a source package for kdebase-kde4" :
<nareshov> |
<ilia> but how do I report kubuntu specific issues (like wrong dependencies)?
<stdin> nareshov: you'll have to add the deb-src line from the PPA, same as the normal line but replace "deb" with "deb-src"
<nareshov> ah
<Riddell> ilia: what's the issue?
<ilia> no TLS support in kopete due to missing "QCA TLS plugin"
<nareshov> oh, I got that one
<ilia> Riddell: I've tried to connect to google talk vie SSL and got this message: SSL support could not be initialized for account <...> This is most likely because the QCA TLS plugin is not installed on your system.
<cheguevara> apachelogger, which one I don't see it
<cheguevara> ilia, sudo apt-get libqca2
<ilia> dpkg -l |grep qca
<ilia> ii  libqca2                                    2.0.0-3~gutsy1~ppa1                       Qt Cryptographic Architecture - shared libra
<ilia> ii  qca-tls                                    1.0-3build1                               TLS plugin for the Qt Cryptographic Architec
<ilia> I already have these
<Riddell> ilia: what version of libqt4-core do you have?
<ilia> 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1
<nareshov> same here
<cheguevara> lets try on hardy
<stdin> I don't think it's built on hardy
<cheguevara> meh
<cheguevara> kopete 4:3.97.0-0ubuntu2
<cheguevara> aint that the one
<ilia> kopete-kde4                                4:3.97.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1
<cheguevara> meh can't install it atm my wifi is messed up
<cheguevara> existing connections work, but new ones don't connect
<cheguevara> go figure
<stdin> cheguevara: ahh yes it is, it just isn't built on anything but i386
<cheguevara> ah :)
<cheguevara> as in failed, or just still building?
<stdin> cheguevara: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kdenetwork-kde4/+builds < as in failed
<cheguevara> can't view it anyway :P
<stdin> oh, take off the edgy part
<stdin> *edge
<cheguevara> no as in my intetnet don't work :P
<cheguevara> *internet
<stdin> you're communicating telepathically then? :p
<cheguevara> <cheguevara> existing connections work, but new ones don't connect
<cheguevara> as weird as it is
<cheguevara> too afraid to reconnect or i'll end up with no internet at all lol
<stdin> ilia: I just logged into my gtalk account with kopete-kde4, works here
<stdin> ii  kopete-kde4                                4:3.97.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1
<nareshov> I got a login failed with unknown reason :\
<apachelogger> cheguevara: oh, didn't showup in the diff
<apachelogger> I'm away for a meeting
<apachelogger> cheguevara: will have another look when I'm back, should probably be advocatable now ;-)
<cheguevara> apachelogger, nice, should i bug someone else to take a look?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> nixternal for example
<ilia> stdin: I don't think the problem is in Kopete, but in the absense of some library/plugin
<cheguevara> too bad jpatrick is gonem since he did ktorrent before
<ilia> I've found a PPA team at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4 Now how do I report a bug, so this team will see it? Or is there a better place to report kubuntu specific KDE4 bugs?
<Riddell> ilia: you can report it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork-kde4/+filebug if you want
<Riddell> but you've already told me and stdin who are the two people involved
<Riddell> I'll try and look out for it when I get a chance
<ilia> I think it's better to fill a bug report, so not only you and stdin will know about it.
<ilia> Anyone can google about the same problem and find a solution or help to find one
<ilia> another issue is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4base/+bug/176135
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176135 in kde4base "kde4 startupconfig missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ilia> It's trivial to fix, but a right guy should look at this
<ilia> I mean, someone who have permissions to change PPA sources
<stdin> ilia: kde4base is an old package, the one you want to use is kdebase-kde4
<cheguevara> ilia: русский?
<ilia> stdin: I know, and I've wrote, that the problematic script belongs to kdebase-workspace-bin. But the bug was already openned so why open another one?
<ilia> cheguevara: да
<cheguevara> stdin: that but is definitely true btw
<cheguevara> i've had the same problem
<stdin> ilia: I meant change the source package, but I've done that for you
<ilia> stdin: how can I change a package?
<cheguevara> stdin: can the interpreter be changed to bash? since all systems should have bash installed anyway
<stdin> ilia: well I've already done it, but it's the 2nd link by "Also affects:"
<stdin> cheguevara: interpreter for what?
<cheguevara> startkde
<ilia> stdin: for startkde script, I gues he talks about this bug
<cheguevara> sh to bash
<cheguevara> this is an upstream not an ubuntu issue though
<stdin> what would be the point?
<stdin> it's would be better to fix the bash script to be sh compliant
<cheguevara> yeah true
<stdin> not all systems use bash as the default shell
<ilia> so I proposed in bug report
<stdin> and not all bash implementations are the same
<ilia> [ -e THE_SCRIPT ] && . THE_SCRIPT
<cheguevara> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/startkde.cmake?revision=742191&view=markup
<ilia> it's easy
<nixternal> startkde works fine for me, but I don't use dash
<cheguevara> nixternal, does it work fine for you if you rm -rf ~/.kde4
<nixternal> I rm -rf ~/.kde4 after every update
<nixternal> every svn update that is
<cheguevara> oh you don't use dash
<cheguevara> skipped that
<cheguevara> yeah if you sh = bash then it works
<nixternal> heck no, dash didn't work with scripts I created when using dapper, so I changed to bash again so it would work
<cheguevara> basically this should be taken upstream
<ilia> so are somebody here going to report it to KDE guys?
<stdin> nothing stopping you from doing it ;)
<cheguevara> gonna do it now
<ilia> thanks, cheguevara
<cheguevara> ilia, незачто
<cheguevara> :)
<ilia> cheguevara: :)
<ilia> So anyone can suggest me yet, what to do with kopete and broken SSL/TLS?
<cheguevara> nixternal, btw i was told to bug you about reviewing my revu upload :P
<ilia> It seems like missed dependency
<cheguevara> ilia, let me try it on hardy quickly
<nixternal> link me homeskillet
<cheguevara> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ktorrent-kde4
 * Mez hopes KDE4 works for him at home
<nixternal> cheguevara: W: ktorrent-kde4 source: newer-standards-version 3.7.3 (current is 3.7.2)
<nixternal> bump debian/control standards to 3.7.3
<cheguevara> it is 3.7.3
<cheguevara> but revu dont' know about 3.7.3
<cheguevara> :P
<nixternal> ahh, ya
<nixternal> sorry about that
<Mez> nixternal, having one of those days ?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> I usually don't look at what revu has to say, but being lazy I did, and it bit me in the ass :)
<cheguevara> lol
<Mez> lol - just as long as you dont turn out like me and have one of those days every day
<nixternal> nah, just every other day right now :)
<Mez> it's a slippy slope
<nixternal> stupid java jdbc crap doesn't play nice with postgre
<nixternal> hahahahahhaa...it is one of those days
<cheguevara> ilia, whats the server for google talk
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara: talk.google.com
<cheguevara> thx
<nixternal> selct rx from patient where bd < 1940
<nixternal> selct? I hate typos in code
<cheguevara> yep ilia don't work in hardy either
<Riddell> Lure: don't suppose you've any idea on bug 140555 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140555 in ubuntu "keyboard suddenly unresponsive / weird mouse state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140555
<Mez> brb, hopegfully on KDE4
<ilia> cheguevara: so what do you think we can do with it?
<Lure> Riddell: no idea , very strange issue...
<nixternal> Riddell: that is compiz causing that
<cheguevara> ilia, let me investigate a bit, hang around
<Mez> ew, gnome apps look horrid
<nixternal> I have witnessed that only with compiz...and notice him having to try kwin --replace and the amarok icon in the top left
<nosrednaekim> Mez: ya....
<nixternal> Mez: gnome apps always look horrid :p
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: yup, had that happen to me before
<cheguevara> Riddell, do you think you can push that startkde fix upstream, ppl on #kde4-devel seem to be ignoring me :P
<nixternal> should that fix go upstream, or should we just include a patch in our package?
<Mez> nixternal, not in gnome, and not within KDE3 on kubuntu
<Mez> I mean UBER horrid
<nixternal> ya, gimp looks all 1990s netscape
<cheguevara> nixternal, unless upstream expects everyone to use bash...
<nosrednaekim> Mez: its because the qt style is not being applied to the gtk app.
<nosrednaekim> like it is in kde3
<Mez> nosrednaekim, I know
<nixternal> and I am sure they do, seeing as a majority of the distros that release a kde version uses bash
<nixternal> or the groovy zsh
<cheguevara> yeah but it doesn't hurt bash either
<cheguevara> it doesn't hurt anything really, just fixes :P
<nixternal> they need to create the uber shell where all scripts will work
<Mez> and pidgin doesnt run correctly
<Mez> hmmles... that's weird
<Mez> Xchat doesn't appear if desktop effects are on
<cheguevara> at least desktop effects work for you :P
<nixternal> let me guess, kopete isn't work in our RC packages?
<nixternal> s/work/working
<cheguevara> depends what you wanna use
<cheguevara> gtalk isnt
<cheguevara> am actually working on fixing that now though to save stdin some work :P
<nixternal> interesting, seeing as decibel FTBS
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: AIM is working for me
<nixternal> test building and then going to reupload
<cheguevara> its not built with decibel support
<cheguevara> since its optional
<cheguevara> E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed.
<cheguevara> ok wtf
<nixternal> pbuilder-hardy is broke again
<nixternal> did you just do a pbuilder-hardy update?
<nixternal> I have one pbuilder session running fine, and the other just crashed out with that same error
<cheguevara> no got yesterdays
<dthacker-laptop> cheguevara: did they review your package yet?
<cheguevara> didn't update today
<cheguevara> dthacker, waiting for nixternal and apachelogger to do it
<cheguevara> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cheguevara>   kdebase-runtime-bin: Depends: libxine1 (>= 1.1.4) but it is not installable
<cheguevara> let me do an update
<dthacker-laptop> cheguevara: good luck!  gotta run.
<cheguevara> kk
<nixternal> ktorrent-kde4 is currently building
<cheguevara> nice :)
<nixternal> what are they doing to the repos...now I can't build any packages :(
<cheguevara> damn xine
<cheguevara> and noone rebuilt adept yet
<nixternal> xine should be fixed now
<nixternal> libxine1 has been replaced by libxine1-bin
<cheguevara> 0 packages upgraded, 303 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cheguevara> ok thats gonna take a while :P
<cheguevara> hmm udev update
<cheguevara> that got potential to break something
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> hardy?
<smcintyre> Hello
<nosrednaekim> helo
<smcintyre> kdenlive is not available for Kubuntu?
<nixternal> smcintyre: you are everywhere aren't ya :)
<nosrednaekim> smcintyre: I think it is actually.
<nixternal> and from Jamaica? do you know DaSkreach (Roger)?
 * smcintyre is Roger
<nixternal> figured as much
<nixternal> why are you hiding?
<smcintyre> :-P
<smcintyre> I'm not I'm fixing someone's machine and waiting on files to copy
<nixternal> I was wondering why you said hi to me in #katapult, as I had no clue who you were
<nosrednaekim> !info kdenlive
<ubotu> kdenlive: A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 648 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<smcintyre> What?
<smcintyre> !info kdenlive feisty
<ubotu> Package kdenlive does not exist in feisty
<smcintyre> >_<
<smcintyre> they are a version behind
<nixternal> after seeing the jamaica though, I kind of had the idea it was you...I mean, how many people in Jamaica would actually come on IRC?
<nixternal> hehe
<smcintyre> I'm trying to wean them off of Premiere
<cheguevara> nosrednaekim, yeah hardy
<smcintyre> nixternal: My entire company?
<smcintyre> nixternal: only one on katapult though :)
<smcintyre> hi cheguevara. Welcome
<cheguevara> hey smcintyre
<nixternal> smcintyre: I want a job there, can you get me a job in jamaica?
<smcintyre> nixternal: Easy
<smcintyre> what do you do?
<nixternal> I can come down there and get all rastafarian oh um
<smcintyre> We can give you a Rasta cap
<nixternal> s/oh/on
<smcintyre> that should work just as well
<nixternal> that is all I want..I don't need any money
<nixternal> just the hat and the cool accent
<nixternal> u b jammin'
<smcintyre> dun no
<smcintyre> cho
 * smcintyre laughs
<cheguevara> aka "me a rastaman"
<smcintyre> It really does look like a different language doesn't it?
<nixternal> man, I would love to sit there an hack listening to Buju Banton all day long
<cheguevara> dancehall is great though :P
<smcintyre> nixternal: Oh you want to work at his studio?
<smcintyre> I can do that
<nixternal> omg
<nixternal> dude I would die for that one
<nixternal> Buju is the man
 * nixternal loves Buju Banton and Supercat
<nixternal> Don Dada
<smcintyre> Well Supercat no longer is in Jamaica :)
<smcintyre> IIIIIIIIII Just wanna Fly
 * cheguevara prefers the newer ones
<cheguevara> baby cham, beenie man, elephant man
<cheguevara> etc
<nixternal> ya, I like the older cats
<nixternal> what about Snow? Informer!
<nixternal> hahahahahhahaha
<nixternal> he was from Canada, and people thought he was the real deal
<smcintyre> Yeah he still does some good stuff
<cheguevara> lol
<imbrandon> gah i thought i was here already ScottK
<imbrandon> lol
<smcintyre> he releases mixes down here with people
<ScottK> Yeah.  So it's gnash or flash, but not both?  Did I understand that right imbrandon?
<imbrandon> is Riddell arround this $time-of-day ?
<cheguevara> he was active a bit ago
<imbrandon> ScottK: yea, well not really its more like !flash peroid or konq+XEmbed
<nixternal> depends on the amount of money you have imbrandon
<imbrandon> nixternal: we have an issue
<imbrandon> hehe
<nixternal> imbrandon: if it is flash, we know that
<imbrandon> ok let me re-cap for everyone
<nixternal> gotta love konq :)
<cheguevara> :P
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea but the thing is, i have it in the SRU queue now
<imbrandon> for dapper on up to gutsy
<imbrandon> sooooo
<nixternal> doh
<imbrandon> do we fix it for everyone or
<imbrandon> knowingly break konqueror
<imbrandon> it works in others
<smcintyre> nixternal: But let me know when next we have a UDS and we will convince the powers to have it here :)
<nixternal> don't break konqi :(
<nixternal> although, I don't use anything < Hardy :)
<nixternal> but the rest of the Kubuntu users do
<nixternal> and my god that would be one hell of a poopstorm
<cheguevara> yeah firefox is not installed by default in kubuntu, so...
<imbrandon> nixternal: the only alternative i can see is flashplugin-nonfree conflicts with konq
<nixternal> I can see the OSNews, /., and Digg FUD already
<imbrandon> as XEmbed wont be SRU worthy ( new feature )
<cheguevara> ...
<nixternal> well, if you SRU flash nonfree, then it will go from new feature to must have bug fix
<ScottK> imbrandon: It depends on how you look at it.  From the perspective of the user, no Flash is a regression that is SRU worthy.
<imbrandon> true
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> i wish pitti was on
<ScottK> If it takes SRUing multiple packages to get there, that's a developer's detail.
<ScottK> imbrandon: In any case it needs fixing in Hardy, so the work has to be done either way.
<imbrandon> ScottK: very true, the next thing would actualy getting XEmbed working though
<cheguevara> but then is the available patch gonna work on all version of kdebase (as in from dapper to gutsy)
<cheguevara> yeah
<nixternal> which I think is being worked on iirc
<ScottK> nixternal: For KDE3?
<nixternal> so I thought I heard, yes
<imbrandon> ScottK: right but the SRU for dapper --> gutsy will have us burned if its not pushed soon, how quick can we make this happen ?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<nixternal> ScottK: always great to ask the Mandriva devs or the openSUSE devs
 * ScottK knows zip about programming KDE stuff, I just package some of it.
<imbrandon> cheguevara: it could be adapted
<nixternal> they typically work on that hardcore stuff anyways...as I am sure openSUSE is facing it with their dev release right now
<cheguevara> i've seen a novell bug about it
<imbrandon> nixternal / ScottK : can you all keep an eye out for a upstream konq patch ( as isolated as possible so it can go all the way to dapper )
<imbrandon> cheguevara: yes there is even upstream kde bugs for it
<cheguevara> the patch is quiet huge
<imbrandon> nixternal / ScottK : and let me know if you find something , i'll check other alternatives
<imbrandon> cheguevara: there is no patch as of yet iirc, i just looked 10 minutes ago
<cheguevara> huh
<nixternal> imbrandon: I will check around today and see if I can get something for you
<cheguevara> i've seen it
<cheguevara> unless i was on crack :P
<imbrandon> cheguevara: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=153832
<ubotu> KDE bug 153832 in nspluginviewer "nspluginviewer crash in konqueror with adobe flash 9.0 r115" [Crash,New]
<imbrandon> no patch
<cheguevara> yeah not there
<cheguevara> hold on
<imbrandon> cheguevara: if its from elsewhere its likely not trimed down to only the needed code
<lovre> hi al
<cheguevara> fount it
<imbrandon> linky?
<cheguevara> http://pastebin.ca/raw/816481
<cheguevara> as i sai
<lovre> i was just doing an update in adept manager, when my X suddenly restarted. I couldnt log in after that. When i type in my password the screen goes black for a second but then goes back to login screen again. So i cant login atm. (on win atm)
<cheguevara> *said
<cheguevara> its not trivial
<imbrandon> where did that pastbin come from ?
<cheguevara> novell
<imbrandon> link please
<cheguevara> https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=348088
<ubotu> Novell bug 348088 in KDE "[Fix_is_Ready:10.1,10.2,10.3]Support for latest Flash plugin" [Major,New]
<imbrandon> thanks
<cheguevara> no idea why i put it in pastebin lol
<nixternal> heh, told ya novell/suse had a fix :)
<nixternal> it was either them or Mandrake who fixed the last flash plugin/ndisviewer issues
<nixternal> why does kdelibs5-dev have to install kde4base, kcontrol and more? are their some messed up deps in the package?
<ScottK> cheguevara: Thanks for finding that.
<cheguevara> ScottK, np
<imbrandon> cool, ok i'll build up some packages and such with this , this evening
<cheguevara> depending if you have time you may want to wait a day or 2 to see if the patch is deff final
<imbrandon> thanks cheguevara for the legwork
<imbrandon> cheguevara: this is a few days long process so i'll keep an eye on it
<cheguevara> kk :P
<cheguevara> nixternal, did ktorrent build fine?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> but I can't debuild the damn thing cuz the stupid chroot has issues with dbus, and kdelibs5 wants to depend on kdebase stuff, which totally blows my mind
<cheguevara> oh i see you acked it
<cheguevara> nice :P
<cheguevara> need one more now
<cheguevara> i think i'll start working on the next one for now
<cheguevara> kmldonkey-3.97.0.tar.bz2
<smcintyre> Ok
<cheguevara> yes i love p2p :P
<smcintyre> rebooting to windows
<smcintyre>  and trying to figure out why Kubuntu can't shut down the computer
<cheguevara> http://ktown.kde.org/~coolo/yast.png
<cheguevara> meow
<cheguevara> that looks nice
<iRon> cheguevara: this diagonal stripes tilt my head :)
<smcintyre> anyone ever had failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware ?
<cheguevara> iRon :)
<cheguevara> iRon, hows the coding going :P
<iRon> cheguevara: in a day-two i'll give you a patch :)
<cheguevara> oh nice
<iRon> cheguevara: now i'm playing with IDE tools.. i've imported all kdebase in NetBeans :-)
 * smcintyre jumps on Hobbsee
<iRon> cheguevara: looks good
<apachelogger> re
<cheguevara> wb apachelogger
<apachelogger> cheguevara: lets get to work :P
<apachelogger> thx
<cheguevara> lets :P
<cheguevara> i got an ack from nixternal
<Hobbsee> hiya here too!
<smcintyre> :-)
 * smcintyre swarms
 * apachelogger fires up amarok
<cheguevara> amarok 2?
<cheguevara> :P
<apachelogger> of course :P
<apachelogger> cheguevara: New: ktorrent-kde4 3.97.0-0ubuntu1 (source)
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> cheguevara: thanks for packaging
<cheguevara> w00t
<cheguevara> next :P
<apachelogger> cheguevara: well, aren't there any other extragear apps? ;-)
<apachelogger> also kde-apps might be a good idea to have a look at
<apachelogger> and of course the needs-packaging bugs
<cheguevara> yeah i am doing kmldonkey now
<cheguevara> meant next as in, i am moving on, not as in give me :P
<apachelogger> ^_^
 * apachelogger does upgrade tastymenu
<nixternal> jeesh, getting kdm4 setup by building from svn is a pita
<cheguevara> :P
<cheguevara> hmmm i wonder why the current ubuntu mldonkey recomends mldonkey and not depends
<cheguevara> *ubuntu kmldonkey
<cheguevara> whats the point of having the interface without the backend
<apachelogger> maybe kmldonkey does more than just mldonkey
<cheguevara> Description: KDE GUI for MLDonkey
<cheguevara>  This package provides a GUI for MLDonkey and integrates MLDonkey into
<cheguevara>  the KDE framework.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<cheguevara> i mean you can start the GUI without mldonkey yeah
<cheguevara> but it'll be so useless :P
<cheguevara> hmm how come ark-kde4 is still 3.96
<nixternal> w00t!
<nixternal> kde4 full fledged system up and running
<cheguevara> nice :)
<nixternal> it is a pain taking an ubuntu headless/server box and installing everything you need in order for this to work
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: same here:D
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: did you get kdm working for kde4 on a headless box yet? it was a pain to track, but easy once I was done
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could you up the priority of kdebase-kde4/4:3.97.0-1ubuntu4
<apachelogger> nixternal: you have time to revu a new upstream release?
<nixternal> apachelogger: sure
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: oh.. not :D
<apachelogger> nixternal: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tastymenu
<nixternal> I can't believe nobody has packaged that yet for us
<Riddell> cheguevara: do you have a patch for startkde?
<nixternal> tastymenu rocks...way better than kickwelooklikevistasstartmenu
<Riddell> imbrandon: you asked after me?
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> nixternal: I find it kinda geeky ;-)
<cheguevara> Riddell, i know what lines to replace :P, do you want me to get you a diff -u though
<nixternal> apachelogger: I use it on my foresight dev box...it is nice
<apachelogger> but really, I don't use menus enough that I would care
<Riddell> cheguevara: that would be best
<cheguevara> kk give me 5
<nixternal> oops, accidentally removed kdesdk-scripts :)
<nixternal> gimme back my makeobj
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> cheguevara: patch for using startkde(4)?
<cheguevara> yar
<cheguevara> to make it work on sh != bash
<apachelogger> ah, okay :)
<cheguevara> like most of ubuntu users will have
<nixternal> oh, btw
<nixternal> I am using the startkde script from kdesvn on a box that is using bash
<nixternal> what issue am I supposed to see
<nixternal> on my new kde4 box, I didn't switch to bash
<nixternal> so it is still ubuntu default (dash)
<cheguevara> if you don't have ~/.kde4
<cheguevara> startkde will attempt to source a file
<cheguevara> that doesn't exist without testing if it exists first
<cheguevara> since it doesn't the script dies
<cheguevara> .kde/share/config/startupconfig
<cheguevara> is the file
<nixternal> hrmm...i didn't have that problem, and I just nixed my ~/.kde4
<cheguevara> i did and 2 other users in the lp bug report
<nixternal> hrmm
<cheguevara> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/816715
<nixternal> apachelogger: added comment, there is a lot of missing items that need to be installed that aren't
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> I think your system is b0rked
<apachelogger> that are _all_ files
<cheguevara> :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nixternal: apparently dh_install doesn't work that well if cdbs is used
<nixternal> always works for me
<nixternal> I use nothing but cdbs
<apachelogger> have a look at the deb, all files that are claimed to not being installed are actually in there -.-
<apachelogger> nixternal: so we are back at 'your system is b0rked' :-P
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> cuz it installed and I am using it
<apachelogger> well, something very strange is going on with tastymenu, cdbs and dh_install's --list-missing
<nixternal> it is something funky...but the package is otherwise good, it builds fine, and it works as it should
<cheguevara> brb shop
<apachelogger> nixternal: ok, I'll upload, thanks for revuing :)
<mhb> have you ever had the feeling that desktop-environment distros are really limited in some ways?
<mhb> what I mean is - we're doing a KDE distro, which is great and cool and stuff, but we're pretty much stuck with their software even if there was a better alternative.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: done.  and btw, i don't need the version number, the script just uses the latest one
 * Hobbsee just needs to know what, and where it is.
<mhb> Example: Firefox is very well known by the common users, but we cannot ship it, because it's not KDE.
<Hobbsee> mhb: yes, often.  firefox vs konq.
<mhb> Or another one: KDM is kind of too slow to my liking, but we're stuck with it, there's no other KDE desktop manager.
<nosrednaekim> and KDM doesn't have the bullet-proof X capability
<mhb> I think by inspiring with the "monolitic" structure of other, well-known operating systems, we have moved from some of the UNIX principles.
<mhb> having simple, fast tools that can be replaced easily.
<mhb> because only a fool would believe that KDE tools are always the best.
<mhb> they aren't. Many of them are great, though.
<mhb> it's bad practice when an application depends on so many libraries that it's impossible to install it without downloading 100MBs of dependencies.
<mhb> man, I so dislike it when there's noone around to disagree with me :o)
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> mhb: I disagree, I quite like it when no one's around to disagree
<apachelogger> mhb: meh, all wrong
<apachelogger> we need heavily integrated solution
<apachelogger> since that is what usability is all about
<apachelogger> control appearance in one place, so everything looks similiar
<apachelogger> get applications to interact
<apachelogger> fast and relieable
<apachelogger> that's why the originial unix concept is not 100% applieable to today's graphical bling bling desktop systems
<apachelogger> of course for certain tasks you don't need that
<apachelogger> like playing a video
<apachelogger> you can't do very much with videos beside watching them
<apachelogger> so a video player can just be a video playback area some playback control buttons and some kind of dialog to open files
<mhb> apachelogger: do you need it for writing in a console?
<apachelogger> mhb: enought disagreeness? :P
<mhb> apachelogger: for logging in?
<apachelogger> a user does not write in a console
<apachelogger> and
<apachelogger> usability starts at the login
<nosrednaekim> usability starts before the login
<apachelogger> some people say at the pc case, but really, not much to be done there :P
<nosrednaekim> it starts at the pressing of the power button
<mhb> apachelogger: so you think there should even be some "kusplash" with KDE dependencies? Or "Kgrub"? :D
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: now, you don't need kdelibs for booting probably :P
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: we should!
<apachelogger> mhb: nope
<nosrednaekim> XD
<apachelogger> a user doesn't want to see a boot manager
<apachelogger> in fact
<apachelogger> a user doesn't want to see a machine booting
<apachelogger> a user wants it to be -> power -> light -> desktop
<mhb> indeed
<mhb> I don't see a point where KDE could achieve that.
<apachelogger> that's why no boot app depends on kde :P
<mhb> it's too bloated at this point... perhaps GNOME is more memory intensive, but Kubuntu wins the award of "slowest loading time of any Ubuntu".
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kdm is dead slow
<apachelogger> no doubt on that
<cheguevara> kde 4 loads quiet quick
<mhb> even the startup is real slow.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I bypass KDM, auto login.
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: that still loads kdm
<nosrednaekim> well, I have a usable desktop in 45 seconds, on a laptop.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: which is 42 more than I'd want from a good system.
<nixternal> ya, KDE 4 loads instantly for me
<mhb> it sure doesn't here.
<nixternal> I know what mhb means about KDE 3 loading slow though..it is really all of the start up apps
<nixternal> I hit the power button, and in less than 15 seconds I am at the desktop
<nixternal> unless of course I am not paying attention when kdm pops up :)
<mhb> but I didn't want to start a heated discussion about KDE's speed.
<mhb> apachelogger: I am using Firefox in Kubuntu, and I don't think it looks out of place.
<mhb> apachelogger: I am sure you can't dcop from it or have kparts in it, but who needs that?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> what happens if you click a pdf?
<mhb> I sure don't, and I have more requirements on my browser than my 10-year-old sister.
<apachelogger> will it star tkdpf?
<mhb> apachelogger: no, I guess because I also have the whole ubuntu-desktop here.
<mhb> apachelogger: you're saying that the control settings of all apps should be centralized.
<mhb> is that a conflict with having totally independent apps?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> but
<mhb> we can just write a control center that parses configuration files, and make the apps understand the text files. that's kind of UNIX-like to me.
<apachelogger> on the one hand you're complaining about KDE being slow on the other hand you're saying kubuntu should ship with firefox as default browser which starts deadly slow due to the loading of gtk libs
<mhb> apachelogger: did you notice my comment that I do NOT want to raise the discussion about speed?
<mhb> 00:38 < mhb> but I didn't want to start a heated discussion about KDE's speed.
<apachelogger> mhb: well, it is about speed :P
<cheguevara> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=639243
<apachelogger> as I sayd a user expects instant (re)action
<cheguevara> meh gnome is copying ke
<cheguevara> *kde
<mhb> no, it's about being able to replace things.
<apachelogger> the longer it takes the worse it appears to the user
<mhb> by having one pack of libs we effectively eliminate competition.
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara: nothin new about that.
<mhb> in a competitive world, when someone is offering you a better service, you take it.
<mhb> but now, you cannot, because that service is not KDE enough.
<mhb> so you stick with your slow kdm.
<mhb> just for the sake of it being KDE.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> so we use gdm
<apachelogger> which uses gtklibs
<apachelogger> so we need to qt on kde startup
<apachelogger> which takes ages again
<nixternal> mhb: you are correct about a better service and taking it...but are there any better services out there?
<mhb> apachelogger: GTK/GNOME is the same PITA as Qt/KDE.
<apachelogger> so, we can have slow-fast or fast-slow
<nixternal> firefox isn't better imho, I actually hate everything Mozilla
<apachelogger> webkit ftw :D
<nixternal> yay webkit!
<nixternal> hehe
<mhb> konqueror's not the worst situation, but you have to admit Firefox is well known and almost everyone I know uses it.
<mhb> by everyone I mean Windows users.
<apachelogger> so?
<nixternal> I use IE7 on Windows, it is faster than FF on Windows (mainly because of the integration)
<apachelogger> we should do a ready to go emulation wizard for ms office
<nixternal> or I use safari
<apachelogger> everyone I know is using that one
<mhb> apachelogger: the problem is, when we stick to one big desktop environment, we are eliminating competition
<mhb> you don't have that with say shells
<mhb> you can run bash, dash, csh, ksh, whatever you like.
<mhb> and you don't have to add a 50MB library for each one, at least I think so.
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> you can't really compare an DE to a shell
<mhb> apachelogger: well, I kind of can
<mhb> apachelogger: we're not choosing apps because they're good, but because they're KDE.
<mhb> and I find that incorrect.
<txwikinger> browser wars?
<mhb> txwikinger: not browser.
<mhb> txwikinger: desktop manager, other apps, too.
<apachelogger> mhb: because kubuntu is supposed to be KDE :P
 * txwikinger has a 60's flashback... make peace not war ;)
<apachelogger> kinda the purpose
<nixternal> if shells were so great, we wouldn't have to patch startkde for kde4 because we use dash
<mhb> apachelogger: right, that's the fault of having KDE and GNOME.
<mhb> apachelogger: we're not doing a distribution that is good, but that which is KDE.
<nixternal> it is still impressive though that with KDE or Gnome, you not only get an OS and a DE, but you all of the software as well, on a single CD, and not a DVD like our competitors
<txwikinger> The only thing I am missing in Konqueror is the wysiwyg editor for html etc.
<apachelogger> I think we should just all use mono/gtk
<daskreech> Wheee
<nixternal> mono hell no
<daskreech> KubuntuDE4
<apachelogger> defined by MS, hence nothing to discuss about
<apachelogger> and totally fixed
<mhb> nixternal: right, and distros that don't use a DE and focus on having separate apps usually fit in 300MBs.
<apachelogger> relieable
<daskreech> apachelogger: like Samba?
<apachelogger> and everyone can use it then
<nixternal> mhb: umm, Slax with KDE is around 200MB and DSL fits on a 128MB stick and has flux :)
<nixternal> now that rawks
<apachelogger> daskreech: smb is defined by MS, not MS fault if none gets it implemented right
<txwikinger> well.. m$ is violating court order to publish the protocol
<mhb> I understand that we *have to* use KDE apps because we're a KDE distro.
<nixternal> we use OO.o and not KOffice...so that argument doesn't really stand tall
<mhb> the problem was made in the beginning. Instead of having a huge set of small, fast, lightweight single-purpose apps, we have a KDE app and a GNOME app for everything.
<nixternal> and that would be gnome's fault, letting the fsf get their panties in a bundle
<daskreech> mhb: Who says we don't have a huge set of small lightweight apps?
<mhb> daskreech: in Kubuntu? I do.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-15
<daskreech> mhb: we have gnome apps in kubuntu?
<daskreech> For everythign?
<txwikinger> all DEs would be far more lightweight if the memory leaks would be finally fixed :D
<mhb> I am currently testing slim desktop manager and openbox.
<mhb> unfortunately, even if say the slim dm was better than kdm, we have to stick with what our upstream produces.
<daskreech> mhb: I think you want jeos
<cheguevara> mmm 101 tabs in firefox
 * txwikinger thinks peeps don't know slim nowadays anymore
<daskreech> mmmm .101% of memory free
<nixternal> what is the slim desktop manager?
 * txwikinger remembers computers with less than 4k RAM
<mhb> I think I want a distro that is able to switch to different apps based on their quality, not the fact that it is written in one or the other toolkit.
<apachelogger> use suse
<apachelogger> ships with all sort of kde, gnome and mono stuff
<cheguevara> suse uses gtk apps on a kde install?
<daskreech> Debian?
<cheguevara> like which ones
<mhb> I don't think so.
<nixternal> not the openSUSE I have..it is all KDE
<daskreech> gentoo ^_^
<nixternal> except for the stupid firefox
<mhb> daskreech: Debian just ships everything, it's not a distro to me, it's a package repository.
<cheguevara> mmmm gentoo
<apachelogger> nixternal: update manager?
<apachelogger> firefox?
<apachelogger> ooo?
<apachelogger> beagle?
<nixternal> ya, oo.o, but I remove that first
<daskreech> mhb: Whats the problem with that?
<nixternal> 10.3 doesn't have beagle
<apachelogger> ok
 * daskreech is trying to see the adept updater in KDE4
<cheguevara> meh u can't compare koffice to ooo
<apachelogger> daskreech: it may die die die!
<nixternal> you can't compare any office suite to MS Office
<daskreech> apachelogger: Ooooh tell me more
<apachelogger> ;-)
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> well
<mhb> daskreech: Debian is really a frigid distribution, with too little steering and too much diverse community.
 * daskreech compares Gnome Office to MSO
<apachelogger> daskreech: you will have to start it
<daskreech> mhb: Frigid?
<apachelogger> the problem is, update manager is not in kde4's autostart
<mhb> daskreech: rigid.
<daskreech> it has insane churn
<mhb> daskreech: my bad.
<cheguevara> i use ubuntu's update-manager, adept's update manager just sux0rs
<nixternal> I use apt-get update
<cheguevara> i like to see changelogs :P
<daskreech> apachelogger: oh no I don't mean getting it there I mean it's going to look horribly out of place in this shiny taskbar
<nixternal> changelogs.ubuntu.com
<cheguevara> yeah but why do it if you can see it all in one window
<nixternal> nobody correctly fills out a changelog to make much sense anyways
<daskreech> cheguevara: I have changelogs...
<apachelogger> daskreech: oh well, I hope adept will get replaced with something
<apachelogger> faster
<apachelogger> smaller
<apachelogger> more stable
 * daskreech likes adept
<daskreech> I hope there is a choice :)
 * nixternal likes packagekit
<daskreech> go KDE!
<cheguevara> ah packagekit
<apachelogger> nixternal: me to
<cheguevara> thats the one
<nixternal> it is da bomb
<apachelogger> daskreech: there is always a choice ;-)
<daskreech> Heh
<cheguevara> w00t plasma just crashed
<daskreech> there is an alternate krecipe?
<nixternal> cheguevara: same here..I sneezed and got the white screen of death :)
<daskreech> cheguevara: Yeah plasma has a 1 hour countdown to death on my machien
<cheguevara> lol
<mhb> I don't know.
<apachelogger> didn't die for the last 2 days here
<cheguevara> all i didn was start firefox :P
<apachelogger> crashing is so old style ;-)
<nixternal> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<nixternal> then plasma won't crash :)
<apachelogger> purge!
<daskreech> argh
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> nah, because Konqi uses the plugins
<daskreech> Konqueror still has that white bug?
<cheguevara> firefox 3 as well :P
<nixternal> daskreech: konqi is racist!
<mhb> I guess I don't like the current way.
<daskreech> Oh holy hell in a hipsters handbasket
<nixternal> mhb: is there a way right now that is better than the current? I can't think of any off the top of my head
<daskreech> like 15 progress dialogs jsut opened
<daskreech> >_<
<mhb> nixternal: focusing on lightweight, standard-abiding, independent apps?
<cheguevara> w00t patched cairo and fontconfig with David Turner's font rendering patches for hardy
<nixternal> mhb: does anyone do that?
<daskreech> it still has that can't login to anythign that requires you to type in the actual browser window bug I see
<daskreech> mhb: what's lightweight?
<daskreech> Would nepomuk be considered lightweight?
<nixternal> hell no
<mhb> daskreech: anything faster than what we have now.
<nixternal> have you seen the nepomuk nightmare?
<nixternal> I mean network :p
<daskreech> or k3b ?
<nixternal> k3b is a good example
<mhb> xterm is faster than konsole, rxvt faster than xterm.
<daskreech> mhb: have you tried delios ?
<daskreech> dash is faster than bash
<cheguevara> but it does funy things
<daskreech> sh is faster than dash
<mhb> heck, konsole doesn't even start instantly, and that's a fricking terminal emulator!
<daskreech> yeah konsole is funky
<mhb> and I have no second class laptop.
<Riddell> cheguevara: committed to svn, thanks
<nixternal> yakauake ftw!
<nixternal> yakuake too :)
<daskreech> my boss removed gnome-terminal for xterm
<cheguevara> Riddell, nice one thanks
<daskreech> but that's cause he has 200 Megs of RAM
<mhb> I'm currently using xterm only.
<daskreech> mhb: with sh ?
<cheguevara> Riddell, do you think its worth rebuilding kdebase with it?
<Riddell> cheguevara: sure, I'm off to bed but give a debdiff to mhb or nixternal or whoever to upload
<nixternal> if you give it to me, there better be some money attached to it :)
<cheguevara> kk Riddell will do gn
<cheguevara> adept still needs a rebuild as well :P
<Riddell> cheguevara: libept needs to be fixed first
<cheguevara> oh crap
<cheguevara> keep forgetting about that
<cheguevara> sorry
<cheguevara> good night :P
<daskreech> mhb: maybe a footprint profile ?
<daskreech> mhb: though that again sounds like jeos
<cheguevara> brb reboot
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> what's the story with the icons in the kubuntu kde4 cd ?
<nixternal> I am for a better implementation of something, there just really aren't many
<mhb> nixternal: of what?
<nixternal> of anything
<daskreech> somethign?
<daskreech> nixternal: better implementation of OOxml? :)
<nixternal> desktop managers, window managers, desktop environments, applications
<txwikinger> ah the quality discussion
<daskreech> heehee
<txwikinger> what is quality?
<daskreech> txwikinger: Utility for the user
<nixternal> K* works best for me, and I have the option to switch if and when I want to
<mhb> nixternal: well, only partially
<txwikinger> daskreech: different users different incompatible preferences
<mhb> nixternal: we cannot really switch to say GIMP because it's not KDE:
<mhb> as a distro.
<mhb> you can do that as a single user.
<nixternal> well, we don't have gimp only because we don't have space
<nixternal> we discussed this 2 years ago
<txwikinger> swicth to GIMP? I use GIMP all the time
<nixternal> same here
<nixternal> and with the gtk engines, all is well with it
<cheguevara> re
<daskreech> wheeee found a bug
<daskreech> don't know where it should go though
 * txwikinger jumps over an squashes it
<cheguevara> :P
<nixternal> that is one thing I will say, with Gimp and with Inkscape, there isn't a KDE alternative, and truthfully we shouldn't include something that isn't
<nixternal> on that note...PIZZA TIME! :)
<cheguevara> get me some
<daskreech> Krita and karbon 14 ?
<daskreech> bleeding
<cheguevara> nixternal, for changing kdebase-workspace should i just change the file in the package, or add a patch to debian/patches
<cheguevara> or apachelogger or stdin :P
<stdin> general rule: never change the original source directly
<cheguevara> yeah, was just wondering since its from upstream svn
<cheguevara> not a local patch
<stdin> patches are much easier to deal with
<cheguevara> true
<cheguevara> i'll do that
<stdin> basically everything you do to a package should be in debian/
<cheguevara> kk
<blizzzek> gn8
<cheguevara> stdin, is it just add the patch and then add it to series?
 * nosrednaekim has a slideshow working in pyqt4....
<stdin> if it's using quilt then I'm not too familiar with it. I think that's what you do
<cheguevara> its your package :P
<stdin> hey, I didn't choose the packaging system :p
<cheguevara> lol
<stdin> I never had to use quilt much, I think there's some special thing you have to do to turn it into a quilt patch
<stdin> maybe someone less tired and ill knows ;)
<cheguevara> Patch debian/patches/14_fix_startkde_bashism_svn_r748614.patch is not applied.
<cheguevara> Patch debian/patches/13_kdm_override_docs.diff is not applied.
<cheguevara> Patch debian/patches/12_be_better_at_honouring_user_kdm_theming.diff is not applied
<cheguevara> hmm whats that about
<stdin> what did you do when that happened?
<cheguevara> pdebuild
<stdin> then that'll be from cleaning the source, cleaning it involves un-patching all files
<lokpest> hi all...
<lokpest> I was woundering if there is any plans/desires to make a kde-by-default derivative of gobuntu
<stdin> I haven't heard any plans for that, I guess it'd be up to the higher-ups if they want to do that
<lokpest> is that I hard thing to do? I se folks making remasters all the time, but...
 * lokpest is not really much of a hacker
<stdin> I haven't remastered a k/ubuntu cd since 5.10, so I can't remember :p
<cheguevara> stdin, http://pastebin.ca/816859
<cheguevara> what do you think
<lokpest> stdin: I asked the question to the gobuntu developers and the basicly said "we wont do it (or not atm anyways) but If you want to do it we can probably give some directions"...
<stdin> cheguevara: looks better, except fix the changelog entry ;)
<cheguevara> oh crap
<stdin> lokpest: I think their more interested in getting the project running than starting a side project right now, so I wouldn't hold my breath for an official release any time soon
<cheguevara> argh i can't find the LP bug now
<stdin> bug #176135
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176135 in kdebase-kde4 "kde4 startupconfig missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176135
<cheguevara> damn just fount it as well :P
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I touched that manually
<stdin> "It's kdebase-workspace not kdelibs" < you mean kdebase-kde4
<lokpest> stdin: well no, I dont expect anything official atm, just checking for intrest I guess
<cheguevara> cheguevara@cheguevara-laptop:~/kdebase/kdebase-workspace-3.97.0/debian$ dpkg -S startkde
<cheguevara> ksmserver: /usr/share/man/man1/startkde.1.gz
<cheguevara> ksmserver: /usr/bin/startkde
<cheguevara> kdebase-workspace-bin: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<stdin> yes, but it was never assigned to "kdelibs" ;)
<cheguevara> oh
<cheguevara> yeah your right
<cheguevara> sorry :(
<lokpest> on a completly unrelated note; anybody knows if somebody has ever created a metapackage that installs kde + ALL kde programs/apps?
<stdin> yep I did :) it's in hardy now, It should be backported I guess
<stdin> hold on, kde3 or 4?
<stdin> if it's 3 then look at "kde"
<cheguevara> stdin, http://pastebin.ca/816870
<lokpest> stdin: nice :)
<stdin> cheguevara: just "(LP: #176135)"
<cheguevara> stdin, http://pastebin.ca/816874
<stdin> cheguevara: that looks good to me
<cheguevara> stdin: should I wait for nixternal to get back and give it to him
<daskreech> anyone using the rc2 now?
<stdin> cheguevara: you can if you want, you can also attach a debdiff to the bug
<cheguevara> kk
<daskreech> stdin: in KDE4 now?
<stdin> daskreech: not right now
<daskreech> dang
<daskreech> konqueror-kde4 is hilarious
<stdin> why?
<daskreech> It loads the webpages with progress dialogs
<stdin> yeah, but try to open a file using the file dialog. it has a progress bar too :)
<daskreech> stdin: yeah but it keeps that progress bar under triple digit instances
 * daskreech runs kopete-kde4 from CLI and is bemused by the messages 
<cheguevara> yeah that spits out quiet a lot
<daskreech> :-)
<daskreech> ok mom wants back Vista
<daskreech> reboot
<cheguevara> lol
<daskreech> Well really she wants gmail really
<daskreech> but konqui isn't playing with me :(
<nosrednaekim> firefox?
<nosrednaekim> .me dicks from the newly arowser browser-battle
 * nosrednaekim ducks
<cheguevara> :P
<nosrednaekim> stdin: uhh oh, your python-kde4 package doesn't have the kdefx module in it..
<stdin> nosrednaekim: the only thing in the source tree with "kdefx" in it is "./docs/html/kdefx.html", so it probably doesn't exist
<nosrednaekim> stdin: thats weird...
<stdin> not really, it is from svn and so classed as unfinished
 * nosrednaekim really wanted to play with the image effects
<nosrednaekim> yeah, but to have the docs but not the code
<stdin> they probably just copied all the docs from pykde3
<nosrednaekim> hmm maybe.
<nosrednaekim> stdin: yup, kdefx isn't in KDE4
<nosrednaekim> which isn't very nice of them :(
<cheguevara> $PEAR = true;
<cheguevara> if ( $PEAR ){
<cheguevara> nice...
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> why not just do if (true), unless they set $PEAR to false somewhere
<cheguevara> even if it is that will overwrite it and its tested right in the next line
<cheguevara> nixternal, have you got time to look at a debdiff
<nixternal> sure
<cheguevara> bug #176135
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176135 in kdebase-workspace "kde4 startupconfig missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176135
<cheguevara> ^^
<nixternal> go go slow lp
<cheguevara> lol
<stdin> on edge?
<nixternal> cheguevara: can you attach the debdiff instead of pasting it?
<cheguevara> umm i woul but my internet is b0rked again
<cheguevara> can't connect to anything :(
<cheguevara> nixternal, if you put in copyright that its copyright by 2 ppl, then one of the files has headers for only 1 person, thats still doesn't need to be separately mentioned right?
<nixternal> if the header is different that the rest, it needs to be mentioned in the copyright
<cheguevara> they are not the same anywhere really
<cheguevara> there's 3 ppl involved
<cheguevara> 2 are in AUTHORS
<cheguevara> and they vary all over headers
<vorian> haha nixternal, our posts will hit the planet at the same time
<nixternal> groovy :)
<nixternal> well, I wouldn't worry about it, as the debian/copyright doesn't take presidence over the headers of the files anyways...but I would check possibly in #ubuntu-motu just to be sure
<cheguevara> nixternal, do you really need that diff as a file then or is it fine
<cheguevara> oooh i know how i can get it as a file
<cheguevara> i got a ssh session open
<nixternal> ya, because it is safer than copying and pasting
<cheguevara> http://tvu.org.ru/kdebase-workspace.diff
<DaSkreech> Back!
<cheguevara> wb
 * DaSkreech bows
<DaSkreech> What do we already  have ready for KDE4
<DaSkreech> System settings obviously :)
<cheguevara> nixternal, what do you reckon?
<nixternal> I have no clue..I don't use the KDE 4 packages
<cheguevara> nixternal: i got an ack from stdin
<DaSkreech> nixternal: straigh svn?
<nixternal> is that a debdiff btw?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: yes
<cheguevara> nixternal, well i generated it with debdiff oldpackage.dsc newpackage.dsc
<DaSkreech> nixternal: does a straight svn pull in most of the icons?
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> DaSkreech: oxygen icon theme isn't complete
<nixternal> so the answer would be no
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> I never said all I said most :)
<DaSkreech> cause a whole page of ? is visually off putting
<cheguevara> nixternal, the change is trivial and deff works, its just the whole patch packaging i wasn't sure about
<nixternal> you got it right, I was applying the patch wrong at first
 * DaSkreech needs to reboot up the debian live Cd and see. I don't recall it having that few icons but then they probably just had much fewer apps
<cheguevara> nixternal, cool, will you upload?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Wouldn't happen to be in KDE4 now?
<nixternal> if pbuilder isn't still an issue with broken repos
<cheguevara> heh
<cheguevara> thanks a lot
<nixternal> DaSkreech: yes I am in kde 4, always in kde 4 :)
<cheguevara> i've been bugging you too much in these 2 days :P
<nixternal> what icons are you missing?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: great do two things for me one is a bug one is just for my amusement
<DaSkreech> which one you want to do first
<nixternal> don't matter
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I have like 4 from the kde-edu packages but I'll document that in a bit
<DaSkreech> nixternal: open konqueror and go to http://www.cnn.com
<nixternal> kde-edu is still working on icons...don't expect them for a couple of weeks
<cheguevara> hmm i need foodz
<DaSkreech> tell me how many progress bars it open
<nixternal> ok, at cnn.com
<DaSkreech> +s
<nixternal> 1
<DaSkreech> 1?
<DaSkreech> it opened 117 here
<nixternal> I only see 1 progress bar in the bottom right, the progress bar that is always there
<cheguevara> let me try on rc2
<DaSkreech> nixternal: spoilsport
<nixternal> DaSkreech: no progress bars are opening in popups if that is what you are asking
<DaSkreech> nixternal: you use kopete?
<nixternal> no
<cheguevara> ah crap i forgot my internet don't work
<DaSkreech> nixternal: great. open it up
<nixternal> DaSkreech: are you talking about progress bars that open up in new popups?
<DaSkreech> Easiest one to replicate this on
<DaSkreech> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> hah, that is what you get for use OLD packages :)
<nixternal> that has been fixed for over a week
<DaSkreech> nixternal: :-p
<nixternal> that was for debugging
<DaSkreech> it's hilatious
<DaSkreech> I hope they have a way to switch it back on
<nixternal> not if you build w/o debug :)
<nixternal> ya, build with debug I think
<nixternal> ok, kopete is open
<DaSkreech> My KDE3 sessions in kubuntu open 14 konqueror windows with at least 3 tabs each
<nixternal> I didn't even notice it build
<DaSkreech> I should easily get over 1000 bars
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Alt+F
<DaSkreech> You get a menu?
<nixternal> yup
<DaSkreech> ok press right
<nixternal> DaSkreech: is kded running?
<DaSkreech> it moves to Edit?
<nixternal> works
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> I am in the menu
<DaSkreech> nixternal: in Vista now
<DaSkreech> oh right the sub menu
<DaSkreech> press right again
<DaSkreech> You should be on Edit
<nixternal> goes to edit
<DaSkreech> which should have no options
<nixternal> correct
<DaSkreech> press right again
<DaSkreech> nothing?
<nixternal> no, I have my settings and config options
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<nixternal> are you using rc2?
<DaSkreech> guess that got fixed
<DaSkreech> Yes
<nixternal> don't bug hunt with it
<DaSkreech> My mom's laptop so no installing for me
 * nixternal bets rc2 has the old oxygen bar on the bottom as well
<DaSkreech> Maybe whats' it to ya?
<nixternal> well for 1, kopete isn't even finished yet
<nixternal> rc2 probably still has a ton of the kde3 code in it
<nixternal> this week alone there have been quite a few kopete commits
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I don't know if it's just Kopete
<DaSkreech> I did it on other apps
<nixternal> DaSkreech: cuz your kded isn't running in rc2
<DaSkreech>  if the menu is empty then the left/right keys don't work
<nixternal> if you look, none of your globals show up in system settings
<DaSkreech> It's just easy to do on kopete cause edit is always empty
<DaSkreech> Hmmok ;) that's a good explanation
<nixternal> I have already mapped alt+space to krunner :p
<DaSkreech> ha ha jpatrick will be hurt :)
<DaSkreech> Oh have you got the quick access konsole to work?
<nixternal> haven't messed with it
<DaSkreech> I can't but then I haven't tried
<DaSkreech> Nepomuk is almost ready!
 * DaSkreech is excited :)
<nixternal> you mean nepomuk-kde is getting close to alpha stage right :)
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> nepomuk has been around for a while now
<DaSkreech> as are most things in kde4 :)
<nixternal> heh, true
<DaSkreech> So going to rock
<nixternal> although, KDE 4 f'n rocks for me on my new box, whicked fast
<nixternal> KDE 4 is definitely faster than gnome and kde3 on this laptop
<DaSkreech> Again it says a lot that I rather play in a pre release KDE4 than a fully patched Vista
<DaSkreech> and I'm more productive :)
<nixternal> vista pwns j00
<DaSkreech> Is there a priority list somewhere of what Kubuntu needs to port?
<cheguevara> the only thing is pwns is windows ME
<mhb> I'm not even on KDE and I'm also quite productive.
<DaSkreech> Adept? Ubiquity?
<mhb> all it takes is a
<cheguevara> Adept is getting replaced i believe
<DaSkreech> Non windows machine?
<mhb> alias r='rxvt -bg black -fg white +sb'
<nixternal> mhb: xterm?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I remember doing that years ago for xterma nd rv...ya you got it :)
<cheguevara> bitchx or irssi :P
<nixternal> just noticed the r='rxvt
<nixternal> I seen -bg black -fg white +sb
<mhb> for some reason, the -bg black -fg white is the default for xterm, but not for rxvt.
<cheguevara> w00t internets back
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Oh I'm trying out centerim
<DaSkreech> I like it so far
<mhb> centerim? aww
<mhb> I hope all your friends have english nicknames and you didn't have a nice structured list of friends.
<nixternal> centerim was good, but bitlbee is better
<mhb> centerim broken my friends list.
<mhb> broke
<DaSkreech> mhb: On the server?
<DaSkreech> or just the display?
<mhb> server, because I had to remake it all over again in Kopete.
<DaSkreech> oh that sucks
<DaSkreech> when was that?
<DaSkreech> and what protocol?
<mhb> a week ago or so.
<mhb> I tried both jabber and icq.
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> didn't hurt mine
<mhb> that's good to hear.
<DaSkreech> mine was this week though
<mhb> I'm not trying it until 2009.
<nixternal> heh, I got you hooked on KDE ey vorian? :)  I just thought you were messing with it for a bit before you went back to the dark side :)
<DaSkreech> two years?
<DaSkreech>  thats harsh
<nixternal> mhb: hahahahah, 2009 :)
<mhb> DaSkreech: not really two years.
<DaSkreech> vorian: welcome
<mhb> one and a few days.
<DaSkreech> that's like two whole releases away
<vorian> nixternal, nope, hooked :)
<vorian> and ty DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> any time a day man
<cheguevara> Daisuke-Laptop, cnn.com loads without pop up bars for me
<cheguevara> i mean DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> http://labs.adobe.com/
<DaSkreech> neat
<DaSkreech> Adobe owning flash is great :)
<cheguevara> may be in 10 years we'll have a 64 bit version finally
<nixternal> bah, one problem with my new kde4 box...damn ati radeon
<vorian> nixternal, which card?
<nixternal> r300, 9700
<vorian> boo
<nixternal> 9800, something like that
<vorian> one too short on the 300
<vorian> my 300m works so/so in composite
<nixternal> I thought the r300 did as well
<vorian> *shrugs*
<vorian> :)
<cheguevara> ok how come i did dput and the orig file didn't upload
<cheguevara> could be 'cause i named it wrong
<cheguevara> ...
<cheguevara> nixternal, did kdebase-workspace every pbuild?
<nixternal> won't know for an hour probably :)
<nixternal> it is still building
<cheguevara> oh yeah its quiet a big package lol
<nixternal> damn, we owned the planet with KDE love!
<nixternal> cheguevara: uploaded!
<nixternal> you should get a message about it closing the bug shortly
<cheguevara> sweet
<cheguevara> today's been productive for me
<cheguevara> nixternal, when you get time http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kmldonkey-kde4
<cheguevara> now i can go to sleep
<nixternal> mhb: just tested KDE 3 with openbox...about the same, some things didn't work...ran it straight up, and lets just say when I hit login, less than 1 second and the desktop was up
<nixternal> granted there isn't anything on the desktop when you run it straight up
<mhb> nixternal: :o) nice.
<mhb> yes, that's the speed I'd expect with a modern desktop.
<nixternal> are you nuts? modern == eye candy and attractive..if you got openbox straight up speed with "modern" I would die a happy man :)
<mhb> heh, me too.
<nixternal> unless everything was preloaded at say KDM, that way there when you press login it is right at your desktop
<mhb> I think that would be premature optimization, and you know what that is :o)
<nixternal> that is kind of what windows does...it loads a majority of the things that are "microsoft" before you login
<mhb> I don't think openbox looks too bad.
<mhb> it just doesn't have a panel and a desktop.
<mhb> hmm.
<mhb> I wonder how much time would it take to load openbox & plasma.
<nixternal> you can setup a panel and a desktop
<nixternal> og just showed me a screenshot
<mhb> nixternal: of what?
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/koenigm/416725363/
<nixternal> openbox straight up
<nixternal> that theme in that screenshot, I really really like...reminds me of a super old kde theme that I can't find..used to be called simplicity
<mhb> nixternal: right, that's the nice thing I like about it - there's no built in openbox panel, but you can install and run many others.
<nixternal> ya
<mhb> nixternal: pypanel, fbpanel, also plasma works if you run it.
<nixternal> but don't run kde inside openbox..it is bad
<mhb> hehe :o)
<mhb> am I still in #kubuntu-devel?
<cheguevara> :P
<mhb> nixternal: I really would like to see the day when we replaced all the slow apps with the fast ones :o)
<mhb> my dream desktop would have rxvt's instead of GNOMEy and KDey terminals, it would have k3b (I love that software), a decent web browser and it would run well on a 256MB RAM machine :o)
<nixternal> I could care less what the terminal is, as long as it is in Yakuake, I am golden
<nixternal> decent web browser == epiphany + webkit :)
<mhb> nixternal: you do regular work in yakuake?
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> I do everything in yakuake..I am talking to you now from within yakuake
<mhb> it's good when you want to do an apt-get update, but I couldn't imagine writing TeX in it.
<stdin> me too
<nixternal> emacs and LaTeX editing is great
<nixternal> though I am preferring Kile more and more now
<mhb> now that's a scary screenshot - no, thanks :O)
<nixternal> what is?
<mhb> nixternal: kile
<mhb> nixternal: looks like kdevelop
 * mhb kisses vim
<mhb> french, of course :o)
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> kile totally rocks for doing tex
<nixternal> I do my tex, alt+6 to pdftex, alt+7 to view pdf
<nixternal> it validates my code
<nixternal> I love it
<nixternal> Johannes Braams or David Carlisle is who told me to use Kile over emacs/vim
<nixternal> and if it is good enough for the developers of LaTeX, then it has to be good enough for me :p
<mhb> vim totally rocks too, I do my latex, then latex file.tex, it does a validation check, then xdvi file.dvi for a visual check :o)
<nixternal> to much typing ;)
 * nixternal loves macros
<mhb> too much typing?
<mhb> usually one up arrow and one enter.
<cheguevara> kdebase-workspace failed on lpia :P
<nixternal> doesn't it always?
<nixternal> should fail that and sparc
<cheguevara>   kdepimlibs5-dev: Depends: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:3.96.0-1) but it is not going to be installed
<stdin> cheguevara: don't worry, you've still got spark and hppa to fail yet :)
<stdin> *sparc
<nixternal> oh ya, forgot about hppa
<stdin> oh, and ia64
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> wonder how many people want to run kde4 on hppa and sparc :P
 * nixternal has a sparc here he would like to run it on
<nixternal> has 4 450mhz cpus, 8gb of ram, and quite a few 18gb scsi drives :)
<stdin> since riddell uploaded my patches to just about every kde4 package I have received no less than 69 FTBFS emails :p
<nixternal> enterprise 3500 - a whopping $250 on craigslist
<stdin> last one was an hour ago
<cheguevara> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kde4libs/4:3.97.0-1ubuntu2
<cheguevara> that says kdelibs is built fine on lpia
<DaSkreech> nixternal: sorry where did you get that from?
<nixternal> chicago.craigslist.com
<cheguevara> goo night
<cheguevara> *good
<nixternal> g'nite
<mendred> hi in kde4, is there any setting i can tweak to make the animations faster?
<stdin> try asking in #kde4-devel
<nixternal> hrmm, you can turn some off, and some can be tweaked
<mendred> stdin: thanks will do
<stdin> I'm just happy to get anything, if I try tweaking it I'll break it again :p
<nixternal> KMenu -> System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects or [Advanced Options]
<nixternal> I don't have any desktop effects with this stupid radeon card
<nixternal> but then again, I really don't need the effects :)
<mendred> nixternal: i am running it on 4 gb ram with a quad core and an nvida 8800 GT...so i just wanted to push it to its limit
<nixternal> jeesh, it will be hard to get it any faster than that :)
<mendred> :)
<nixternal> mine is pretty decent on my celeron m 1.6ghz, 1.5gb of ram, with intel 945 graphics :)
<mendred> oh the animations run fine
<mendred> but it isnt smooth
<mendred> as if it is skipping frames
<mendred> or something
<nixternal> is there a quad core mobo out there with intel graphics built in? I can't find a decent board with graphics built in anymore
<cheguevara> nixternal, try asrock ones
<nixternal> asrock is still around?
<cheguevara> 'course
<nixternal> thought asus dropped them
<nixternal> if you google hardocp and/or anandtech, you can find some of my old hardware reviews, and one of them was an asrock mobo back during the early Athlon XP days :p
<mendred> which config file does kde4 use to store the effect settings?
<nixternal> probably ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc or similar?
<DaSkreech> mhb: But isn't k3b kinda big and over done?
<nixternal> what?
<nixternal> k3b is the most beautiful burning application ever
<mhb> I have to agree with nix on that one.
<mendred> nixternal: ok will check that
<nixternal> want big and overdone, see Roxio or Nero
<mhb> k3b is the best burning app I have ever used, and I'm not saying that just because it's Linux.
<nixternal> heck, people using Gnome tend to migrate to K3b because it is so lovely
<DaSkreech> but mhb was saying lightweight apps that do one thing
<DaSkreech> k3b is cd and DVD and BluRay burning
<DaSkreech> DVD authoring
<nixternal> and it is lightweight
<DaSkreech>  dvd ripping
<nixternal> very clean code base
<nixternal> easily pluggable
<stdin> you want to see a big and overdone app, look at nero
<nixternal> I will admit, when I did use Windows during my Linux break in 2000-2002, Nero was the bomb
<nixternal> but the one great thing about Nero...it is Qt!
<nixternal> hehe
<cheguevara> heh
<stdin> bloated like my dad on christmas evening
<DaSkreech> What? you have Vista now!
<Tm_T> Nero is something I can't like
<DaSkreech> nixternal: same authour for nepomuk
<nixternal> ya, but I don't use it much
<Tm_T> just that
<nixternal> and the burning app I have in vista, that free one...is similar to k3b, just a slow ass application when it comes to the burning part
<cheguevara> the one with the smoke?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> infrarecorder or something like that
<DaSkreech> there is a free burning tool with vista?
<nixternal> there is a free burning tool with xp
<nixternal> but you can't burn iso's with them
<cheguevara> still got that screeny
<nixternal> I think I nixed it
<cheguevara> oh they got a video
<cheguevara> http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/?page_id=4
<nixternal> I am watching one hell of a battle between gnome devs in #gnome-hackers on irc.gnome.whatever
<DaSkreech> Wait it ships with a FOSS product?
<DaSkreech> are you sure?
<cheguevara> no it don't ship with it
<cheguevara> god, you read kde's commit digest and all you see are new features
<cheguevara> and thats with less then a month left till release
<nixternal> they are at least tested features for once...but stuff in playground and extragear don't count
<cheguevara> true
<cheguevara> but still developers that are doing the new features could concentrate on bug fixing for this last couple of weeks
<nixternal> but that makes to much sense
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> the gnome devs are going at it like cats and dogs over planet.gnome.org
<nixternal> how silly
<DaSkreech> what about?
<cheguevara> may be they can all fight and stop developing :P
<nixternal> something about jdub holding back information
<cheguevara> so what are we having as video player in kde4
<cheguevara> codeine?
<nixternal> good question
<nixternal> codeine is the only thing I have seen blogged about concerning video and kde4
<cheguevara> is kaffeine gonna get ported
<nixternal> if is, I haven't seen it yet
<nixternal> kplayer is the only app I see right now in KDE 4 and it is in extragear
<cheguevara> hmmm
<cheguevara> gotta think about simple codec installation as well
<nixternal> there is a phonon video player in playground
<nixternal> 33 hours was the last commit
<cheguevara> heh playground is even worse then extragear
<nixternal> ya it is
<nixternal> playground is where everything goes that doesn't belong in kde just yet though
<cheguevara> jesus its 5:20 am
<nixternal> so it is expected
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> 23:20 here
<cheguevara> am really going to sleep now lol
<cheguevara> don't forget my kmldonkey :P
<cheguevara> night
<nixternal> k'nite
 * DaSkreech hops in the Hobbsee truck first
<Tm_T> :(
<Hobbsee> heya DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> hey Hobbsee ! :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: good day
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: how are you?
<stdin> you mean: g'day
<Tm_T> stdin: and how you might know my meanings, son?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: good.  i have a new car now :)
<Tm_T> stdin: you have lot to learn, my young padawan
<stdin> Tm_T: because I'm all knowing, like Hobbsee :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: can I borrow your new car?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nope :P
<nixternal> the windsheild on my truck shattered yesterday
<Hobbsee> it's mine!
<Hobbsee> did you want to see?
<Hobbsee> oh dear...
<nixternal> and I am flat ass broke
<nixternal> oh ya I wanna see
<nixternal> pics!#@)*!! :p
<Hobbsee> http://www.drive.com.au/used-cars/TOYOTA/YARIS/Sydney/detail.aspx?id=3840008&pg=1&pp=0&d=0&nv=1&SG=-1730817473&pt=1
<nixternal> you hit a kangaroo in that, it is all over with :)
 * Tm_T doesn't have a car
<nixternal> I think I could fit that in my truck :)
<nixternal> or my backpack
<nixternal> my neighbor has one, and I envy his gas mileage
<Hobbsee> nixternal: haha :D
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, it's nice for that.
<nixternal> yours is sharp though
<nixternal> his is foogly
<Hobbsee> yeah - and it looks a little strange from those pics anyway
<Hobbsee> weird angles and all
<nixternal> http://www.smartusa.com/smart-fortwo-cabriolet.aspx
<nixternal> that is the car I have already half purchased
<nixternal> I am just waiting for it to come to the US
<Hobbsee> nice!
<nixternal> I think I should have it in like 2 or 3 months from what the dealer told me
<Tm_T> like to see my next vehicle?
<nixternal> it better not be a skateboard
<mhb> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya mhb!
<mhb> my body hates me yet again, because of keeping it awake until 7AM.
<mhb> so good night, i have to make it up to it.
<mhb> :o)
<Tm_T> http://www.royal-enfield.com/images/Electra-Jubilee-factory.jpg
<Tm_T> <3
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> I wanted to buy another Harley, older though, like the WWII bikes and do something like that
<Tm_T> I can get one of those sidecart RE bikes less than 8k €
<Tm_T> that's less than cheapest cars
<Tm_T> and yes, talking about new
<nixternal> I was thinking of getting a custom chopper, but they are just ridiculously expensive
<nixternal> I can get 2 or 3 cars for the price of one
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> best feature of good motorbike: you can drive 100 km with less then 3l of gas
<nixternal> right now I have a 1974 Harley Davidson Heritage Softale and a 1968 Captain America replica, repainted of course
<nixternal> Softail :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> nixternal: my current is ugly hack of an old Yamaha TZR 125cc
<nixternal> hey, I started on far worse
 * nixternal gets a pic
<Tm_T> but I don't care about "shiny", it's vehicle not extension to my headcone
<nixternal> http://fontainemedia.com/MOTORCYCLES/GOB_1974_Kawasaki_S1_250.htm
<nixternal> that isn't the one I had, but that was the bike
<nixternal> a 74 s1 250
<nixternal> mine was rusted all to hell, half an exhaust
<Tm_T> hm, that isn't bad then
<nixternal> and if you relined it, oil would spit on to your pant leg
<nixternal> redlined*
<nixternal> I bought it for $50
<nixternal> I missed the bus and had to walk home from school one day and there it was
<nixternal> I probably dropped that bike 50 times
<nixternal> rear ended a car with it
<nixternal> and I learned that flipping over the handlebars is only in the movies
<nixternal> my groin caught the bars...the worst time of my life :)
<Tm_T> meh
 * Tm_T started with motorbikes at age of 6
<nixternal> I didn't...mom didn't want us having them
<Tm_T> heh
<nixternal> we had go-karts and snowmobiles
<nixternal> and bb guns...we did more damage with bb guns than we ever did with a motorbike
<Tm_T> ever shot car window down with bb gun?
<nixternal> yup
<Tm_T> a moving car?
<nixternal> and it didn't break that cars window...it bounced back and broke my car window
<Tm_T> hah
<nixternal> no, he was parked...we were young and stupid
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> kids...
<nixternal> he was in the car too
<nixternal> in his car that is
<nixternal> I heard the glass shatter and was like "hell ya!" only to find out I busted out the back window of my buick and froze my ass off for the next 30 miles home
<Tm_T> somehow I hope you never meet my brothers
<nixternal> are they little terrorists?
<nixternal> I know I was when I was young
<Tm_T> well, my brothers are 20-38 years old
<Tm_T> and they still are terrorists to theirself
<nixternal> I am 33, so I fit right in :)
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> 8 brothers I have
<nixternal> jeesh
<nixternal> 1 brother and 2 sisters here, and they are to much :)
<Tm_T> and I'm the only one who didn't do the army all the way through
<Tm_T> nixternal: 5 sisters on top of that
<nixternal> heh, I am the only one who didn't graduate from teh University of Michigan, but I joined the military instead
<Tm_T> heh
<nixternal> damn, your family is freakin' huge
<nixternal> you celebrate xmas?
<sigma_> Riddell: is there any truth the the "laptop hard drive count issue" that is appearing all over the internet?
<Tm_T> nope
<nixternal> whew, that saves a ton of money :)
<Tm_T> nor any religious/commercial foofoos
<Tm_T> nixternal: how come?
<nixternal> xmas is all about the gifts nowadays..true meaning is gone, like you said "commercial"
<Tm_T> ah
<nixternal> that is to many people to buy gifts for
<Tm_T> glad I don't have to involve that
<Tm_T> nor care
<ardchoille> I was following this tutorial and found errors in it and I cannot continue: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-chap.html
<jpatrick> ardchoille: packaging guide's moved to the wiki
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Oh, ok. I bookmarked the wrong one :/
<jpatrick> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide
<ardchoille> Thank you
<ardchoille> Same errors in that guide
<jpatrick> what are they?
<ardchoille> On this page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/Basic where it talks about the postinst and prerm files, it says "Go ahead and copy them into the current debian directory" but I cannot find those two files to copy them.
<jpatrick> I'd skip them.. I've never had to play with those files
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<ardchoille> jpatrick: If I skip them, will I get errors during the compile or package creation stages?
<jpatrick> hope not
<jpatrick> ardchoille: from rules: install -m 755 debian/postinst debian/prerm debian/tmp/DEBIAN - remove that line
<ardchoille> aha
<ardchoille> ty
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Who would I talk to to get my @ubuntu.com email address setup? I plan to use that for making packages
<jpatrick> ardchoille: it should automatically do itself (after a period of time) - and @kubuntu.org :D
<ardchoille> oh, I thought it was ubuntu.com
<jpatrick> both
<ardchoille> It still doesn't work.
<jpatrick> it takes some time, but they'll both forward to your primary mail on LP
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: how did you test if they were working?
<jpatrick> email yourself
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: I sent an email to ardchoille42@ubuntu.com  and  @kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: with what?
<ardchoille> both returned deliver failure notices
<ardchoille> kmail
<Hobbsee> did you send it from a gmail address?
<ardchoille> yes
<Hobbsee> then that's why.
<Hobbsee> gmail will have marked it as spam, or not sent it
<ardchoille> Just tried sending from a yahoo email address and recieved "Remote host said: 550 <ardchoille42@ubuntu.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
<ardchoille> "
<jpatrick> then the server needs to update to include your mail
<ilia> hi, all!
<jpatrick> hi ilia
<ilia> do you know, how can I obtain and run latest Amarok from SVN?
<ilia> There is a bug in Amarok and I want to test, whether it is fixed in SVN
<jpatrick> ilia: prehaps http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/2.0_Development_HowTo ?
<ilia> thanks, I'm going to read it
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: I assume latest = 1.4 branch
<apachelogger_> ilia: what is the bug?
<apachelogger_> well, I gotta go
<apachelogger_> ilia: maybe you should just ask in #amarok
<apachelogger_> AFK
<ilia> I have ogg files  whith non-latin tags (e.g. Russian, Hebrew songs). When I connect a portable media device and want Amarok to copy a tracks, Amarok set tracks names according to file's tags. However, it assumes, that these tags are in latin-1 (they actually in utf-8) and wrongly encodes file names.
<jpatrick> ilia: if think the #amarok guys will help you out best
<ilia> jpatrick: thanks, I'll try
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: then it's not set up yet
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: Ok, part of the problem is I keep thinking that computers are super fast
<Hobbsee> well, it's usually fast
 * ardchoille needs to find libpatience.so
<cheguevara> morning
<cheguevara> ilia, startkde bug fixed?
<cheguevara> Hobbsee, why such a big car :P
<Hobbsee> cheguevara: it's not :P
<Hobbsee> it's a tiny thing
<cheguevara> oh i see now, on the small picture it looked like one of them family cars lol
<cheguevara> but it looks nice
<cheguevara> what color?
<Hobbsee> cheguevara: you can't see on the pic?  orange.
<Hobbsee> cheguevara: it looks like a big wagon, but wiht a great middle panel chopped out, and the ends stuck together :P
<Hobbsee> like, bright orange.
<cheguevara> Hobbsee, all pics on the page you gave are different color
<Hobbsee> cheguevara: oh, that's cos the page expired, as the one i gave got marked as sold
<Hobbsee> here
<Hobbsee> http://www.drive.com.au/used-cars/TOYOTA/YARIS/Melbourne/detail.aspx?id=3922679&pg=1&pp=13&d=0&nv=1&SG=449918527&pt=1 http://www.drive.com.au/used-cars/TOYOTA/YARIS/Melbourne/detail.aspx?id=3885293&pg=1&pp=12&d=0&nv=1&SG=449918527&pt=1
<Hobbsee> (so it took you back to the main index page)
<Hobbsee> it looks like those two, but it's an auto.
<cheguevara> ah
<cheguevara> shiny :P
<Hobbsee> very :D
<cheguevara> i bet your happy :P
<Hobbsee> yup.  well, i'll be more happy when i can drive it, though
<cheguevara> no license yet?
<Hobbsee> oh, sure, i have a licence
<Hobbsee> but they're going to clean it up (it's down the end where they're doing construction), and actually stick some fuel in it.
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised we didn't run out of fuel on the test drive :P
<Hobbsee> and money transfer, etc
<Hobbsee> oh, and it's not ensured, etc
<Hobbsee> s/ensured/insured/
<cheguevara> yeah i get ya
<cheguevara> working on saturday sucks
<Hobbsee> this is true
 * Hobbsee has to work tomorrow, so...
<Hobbsee> weekend work sucks in general.
<cheguevara> join the club
<cheguevara> well one thing is working for canonical another thing is working for Aqua Restaraunt lol
<Hobbsee> what are you doing for canonical?
<cheguevara> no
<cheguevara> i mean you
<cheguevara> not me
<Hobbsee> oh, true
 * Hobbsee doesn't work for canonical.
<Hobbsee> unfortunately
<cheguevara> hmm i had the assumption that core devs were canonical employees for some reason
<Hobbsee> no, not all of them
<Hobbsee> and the reverse is also not true
 * txwikinger tries to tackle the meaning of the reverse :)
<cheguevara> yeah
<Hobbsee> as in, that all canonical employees are core devs
<txwikinger> Ah... brain is still in sleep mode :)
<Hobbsee> which is false
<cheguevara> right work time
<cheguevara> cya
<cheguevara> someone review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kmldonkey-kde4 please :P
<Hobbsee> cya
<RinTinTigger> Hey there :D
<RinTinTigger> ^^
<RinTinTigger> Anyone here?
<ilia> cheguevara: Hi. Why do you ask me, whether startkde bug is fixed? I've only reported it and suggested a fix...
<jjesse> morning
<jjesse> for kde4 use the instructions on kubuntu.org or just install the kde4 stuff in the gutsy repo that is in adept?
<blizzzek> jjesse: you better follow the instructions, they wouldn't be there if they are not reasonable ;)
<nosrednaekim> stdin: these RC2 packages are great. thanks. no crashes or anything!
<nixternal> oh, the crashes will come young jedi :)
<nixternal> actually, Plasma doesn't crash on my svn build anymore, the whole system just freezes now :)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: heh... i've given it a day and a half... and no problems
<nixternal> mine could be because of building it on a headless box
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... running it over XDMCP has gotta do something to it.
<nixternal> cry babies
<nixternal> oops, wrong channel
<jpatrick> haha
<nixternal> hrmm, obviously I hit a key combo that "goes back to last channel"
<nixternal> wonder what that combo is, cuz I kinda like it :)
 * nosrednaekim discover ctrl+alt+L that way
<mhb> hehe
<mhb> our apps do never crash ... they freeze and BSOD the computer.
<mhb> no Riddell?
<mhb> we're all doomed!
<nixternal> oh man...Kubuntu will fall apart w/o him
 * nixternal starts to cry like they do in the movies when they find out their loved one left them
<nixternal> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
<nixternal> why god why?
<nixternal> :p
<mhb> I guess we were not his type.
<mhb> I'm sure we can be friends.
<jjesse> nixternal: best way to get kde4 is to just the repos in guts main?
<ScottK> Uh, what happened?
<nixternal> jjesse: not the best way, but the easiest way
<nixternal> mhb: hahahhahahahhahahahahah
<jjesse> what are you tlak about jr ?
<nixternal> jjesse: you forget how to speak or something? medication again? :p
<jjesse> are the ones in gutsy main different then ones published on kubuntu.org?
<nixternal> kubuntu.org probably has RC2 (3.97)
<nixternal> unless they got backported to the Gutsy repos
<jjesse> the kubuntu.org says rc2
<mhb> ScottK: Riddell is leaving you and me... all of us.
<ScottK> Urgh.
<mhb> ScottK: he is packing his things in #kubuntu right now, so he's not here :o)
<jjesse> riddell is leaving for what?
<nixternal> Microsoft
<nixternal> hahahah,fd-*@#)@)*
<nixternal> I about fell out of my chair
<ScottK> Is there a blog link or something?
<RinTinTigger> Hey there fellows
<nixternal> ScottK: no, we are just having fun
<nixternal> since he disconnected or something
<nixternal> howdy RinTinTigger
<ScottK> Oh.  OK.  Thanks.
 * ScottK is gullible today.
<RinTinTigger> I have one problem that killes my nerves
<jjesse> phew
<rebugger> what to install for kde4? kde4base and its dependencies?
<RinTinTigger> My ubuntu is disconnecting from the wlan network .... but irregular...after whatever minutes
<jjesse> rebugger: there is an announcement on kubunttu.org that tells you
<nixternal> ScottK: hahahahahah, at least I hope that's what happened :)
<nixternal> RinTinTigger: broadcom wifi?
<rebugger> jjesse: k,thx
<nosrednaekim> !kde4 | rebugger
<ubotu> rebugger: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<nixternal> broadcom chipset that is
<mhb> I'm just venting my negative experience by making fun of them, that's all.
<RinTinTigger> yeah nixternal
<RinTinTigger> can i do somethin about it?
<nixternal> RinTinTigger: you can scour the help.ubuntu.com/community stuff for broadcom chipsets...I don't have that issue when using the ndiswrapper + drivers with my card
<nixternal> but when using the kernel drivers I do
<RinTinTigger> instead uf ndiswrapper i used FWCUTTER and the fwcutterbcm43xx driver package ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> nixternal: Riddell is leaving? O_O
<nosrednaekim> lol, whats a rumor
<xRaich[o]2x> woooh thank god ^_^'
<nosrednaekim> xRaich[o]2x: heh, I finally got RC2, its sweet!
<xRaich[o]2x> nosrednaekim: i did a complete switch on tuesday i just can't go back ^^
 * xRaich[o]2x is thinking about writing a knetworkmanager replacement for kde4
<nosrednaekim> neither can I....although I can't seem to get lockscreen working
<nixternal> holy smoke mhb...if this gets started as a rumor, it is your fault :p
<nosrednaekim> xRaich[o]2x: cool.
<xRaich[o]2x> i just need some creative input ^^ and i need to get warm with "interview"
<nosrednaekim> interview?
<xRaich[o]2x> the data->modell->viewer concept of qt
<nosrednaekim> oh....
<xRaich[o]2x> id'd like to do a crossover of wlassistant and knetworkmanager
<nosrednaekim> just... please.... make it less buggy than knetworkmanager
 * xRaich[o]2x wants to write a buggy app ^^
<nosrednaekim> ha
<mhb> nixternal: he shouldn't have left here in the first place
<mhb> nixternal: I'm not the one to blame, if other didn't say that phrase to me I wouldn't have to make fun of it! :o)
<mhb> others
<xRaich[o]2x> nosrednaekim: and i still have to learn a lot about solid
<xRaich[o]2x> or should i make it a plasmoid?
<nixternal> hehe
<ardchoille> ubuntulog: Crashing when up connect to msn?
<ardchoille> s/up/you/
 * nosredna_ekim is gonna kill whoever introduced that bug someday.
<nixternal> updating qtjambi from 4.3.1 to 4.3.3 for all of you java hax0rs :p
<Lure> ups, ENORIDDELL
<Lure> even ENOHOBBSEE ;-)
<mhb> Lure: reading the log?
<Lure> mhb: ENOTIME ;-)
 * Lure looks now
<mhb> we were making fun of that a while ago.
<mhb> 20:37 < mhb> I guess we were not his type.
<mhb> 20:38 < mhb> I'm sure we can be friends.
<Lure> mhb: he rarely drops off
<Lure> imbrandon: can you +1 sync request for me? bug 176615
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176615 in digikam "sync digikam 0.9.3~rc1-1 from debian/experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176615
<Lure> imbrandon: it is easier if I ping kubuntu core-dev than ask ubuntu-main-sponsors
<imbrandon> Lure: sure , one sec
<Lure> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon> Lure: done
<imbrandon> np
<nixternal> 14:58:00 [notice(SeenServ!SeenServ@services.)] Riddell is on IRC right now!
<nixternal> he is in every channel but here :/
<mhb> I knew it
<mhb> he's dumping us.
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nosrednaekim> !
<nixternal> 14:59:23 [ nixternal] Riddell: fancy joining #kubuntu-devel at all :) we miss you! :)
<mhb> or maybe it's worse than that
<mhb> maybe he's got another
<mhb> Foresight or something
<nosrednaekim> heh.... Riddell is in #kubuntu
<mhb> you all flirt with that girl. :o)
<nixternal> ya, after his disconnect earlier he never rejoined in here
<mhb> nixternal: do you know what kind of panel does og use?
<mhb> nixternal: on that planet screenshot of openbox.
<nixternal> umm, he told me last night
<nixternal> one sec
<nixternal> mhb: pypanel
<mhb> oky, I'll try it.
<nixternal> he is going to pastebin his autostart.sh
<allee> mhm, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=153962   is universe not enabled during gutsy install.   This would explain the 'bug'
<ubotu> KDE bug 153962 in mpegencoder "Dependency Error the package doesn't check for the presence of mpg123." [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<nixternal> allee: I know that problem
<allee> as mpg123 is from uniserve
<nixternal> I seen it during the install fest/ gutsy release
<nixternal> sometimes during an install with gutsy, we noticed that a connection error would occur and cause it to #comment everything out in sources.list
<nixternal> so that could be the problem
<nixternal> mhb: http://foresightlinux.org/paste/2099/
<allee> nixternal: ah, this I've seen too when I forgot to plug in the network cable
<nixternal> I had the problem yesterday when I installed Gutsy on my one desktop
<allee> but here all recommends were installed expect mpg123
<nixternal> either a network hiccup happened that cuased it
<nixternal> hrmm
<allee> nixternal: is universe still disabled for gutsy  install (no orig sources.list at hand sorry)
<nixternal> it is enabled by default with gutys
<nixternal> gutsy
<allee> sh*t
<nixternal> sh*t is right...I just went all the way to the fridge for a snack, and forgot to bring it back with me...time to go back to the fridge :)
<ardchoille> I've always felt that one of the things the installer (ubiquity?) should just after the install is complete is make backups of sources.list and xorg.conf
<ardchoille> Since the is a high probability that new users will edit those files
<nixternal> or if you edit sources.list with Adept or Synaptic, have it make a backup
<nixternal> like xserver-xorg during a dpkg-reconfigure
<ardchoille> Right, but many new users end up editing with kdesudo kate
<ardchoille> Just my opinion
<nixternal> but now though, people who are going to edit their sources.list usually know what they are doing, because we have since included everything by default, people really don't have a reason to edit their sources.list
<ardchoille> That's a good point
<mhb> thanks.
<nixternal> but it is a point from a developers standpoint and not really a new users standpoint...however at the same time, one thing I don't see bugs or trouble tickets for, is sources.list...so it isn't like hte days of old where people were using that sources.list maker that Seveas was running (iirc)
<ardchoille> However, I have seen knowledgable people in #kubuntu guide new users through editing those two files but fail to mention backups
 * nosrednaekim does a dumb grin and hides under arock
<nixternal> maybe create or edit a wiki page for sources.list and have !sources point at it?
<nixternal> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ardchoille> Well, I'm guiltyof that too
<nixternal> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nixternal> there it is, source-o-matic
<nixternal> totally not needed anymore
<ardchoille> I feel easysource is very much needed, it's one of the places I send users to when they mess their sources.list and didn't make a backup
<nixternal> good point
<nixternal> or how about attaching a default sources.list to a wiki page and send them to it to download?
<ardchoille> That'l work
<ardchoille> But make that wiki page immutable?
<nixternal> or add one to the pastebin and have !sources say "hey there is a default on here if you fubarred yours"
<ardchoille> I don't want joe smith adding automatix to it
<nixternal> hahahahahah
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nosrednaekim> or rather "123.45.76.100"
<ardchoille> One of the first things I do after a new install is backup xorg.conf, sources.list and menu.lst
<ardchoille> Doesn't take up much disk space and can save a lot of time and frustration
<Lure> imbrandon: if you have time for another ACK (this one is simple sync): bug 176620
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176620 in kipi-plugins "sync kipi-plugins 0.1.5~beta1-3 from debian/experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176620
<allee> mhh, question is if universe is used during a standard installation.    MAYBE (wild guess)  only recommends from main are considered.    At least mpg123 and sane-utils the two universe recommends of kipi-plugins were not installed here too
<allee> Hi Riddell
<allee> [22:28] --> Mez has joined this channel (n=mez@torpor.sourceguru.net).
<allee> [22:30] <allee> mhh, question is if universe is used during a standard installation.    MAYBE (wild guess)  only recommends from main are considered.    At least mpg123 and sane-utils the two universe recommends of kipi-plugins were not installed here too
<allee> Riddell: question for the seed expert ^^ :)
<nixternal> welcome back Riddell :)  we (mhb really, nobody else) started rumors you had left :p
<Riddell> universe won't be used
<iRon> Riddell: Hi! I have some progress on "User Hard Disk Mounting" task.. And I need some advice..
<Riddell> nixternal: irssi decided to reconnect and didn't identify my nick
<iRon> On wiki page it suggested to use kdesudo,
<allee> Riddell: thx
<nixternal> Riddell: hehe, ya, but it was still fun to watch some gullable people wince at the possibility :)
<mhb> Riddell: good evening, I'm so glad the rumors are not true! :o)
<nixternal> not just you ScottK :p
<iRon> but for me it is not right.. may it would be better to implement this with the help of PolicyKit ?
<nixternal> hahaha mhb
<Riddell> iRon: policy kit is complex and nothing in KDE 3 uses it (or kde 4 yet), I don't think this is a good place to start using it
<Riddell> in therory it's the right thing to do, but just because of the complexity and because this will have to be redone for KDE 4 (which uses solid and will be entirely different) we just want to go with a quick fix
<iRon> but dbus-send will not helped us with disks, which are in /etc/fstab.. hal mount not allowed this.
<iRon> it works only for disks which are not in /etc/fstab
<iRon> so, as a quick fix i could only call /bin/mount directly..
<iRon> and this is not good..
<Riddell> iRon: I'm pretty sure dbus-send will work
<Riddell> iRon: that came from talking to the guy who did this for gnome
<Riddell> iRon: did you look at the patch in gnome-mount (I admit I havn't)
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> calling hal via dbus will do the right thing in terms of mount points
<Lure> Riddell: can you ack bug 176620 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176620 in kipi-plugins "sync kipi-plugins 0.1.5~beta1-3 from debian/experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176620
<Riddell> mhb: I'm here to stay baby
<mhb> Riddell: that's great, I wish other people in my life were like you
<mhb> :o)
<Riddell> Lure: done
<mhb> ooh, I wish having a gf as skilled as jr is :o)
<Lure> Riddell: thanks, will now hunt Hobbsee for archive powers (not to overload you) ;-)
<iRon> Riddell: sure, i dig gnome patches.. they realy calls dbus.. but if it is not in /etc/fstab. if device is in /etc/fstab they calls directly /bin/mount.
<allee> is there an easy way  to install all Recommends of all installed pkgs?  (As during install recommends of universe pkgs are ignored )
<iRon> Riddell: and in the latest gnome-mount they've removed this and implemented this feature with PolicyKit.
<jjesse> grumble, installed kde4 following the directions, now when i login my screen flashes, goes dark and brings me back to my login screen
<Lure> jjesse: gutsy or hardy?
<iRon> Riddell: i've tested dbus-send with device listed in /etc/fstab. it doesn't works. i could give you a sample dbus-send command.
<jjesse> Lure: gutsy followin ghte instructions on kubuntu.org
<Nightrose> jjesse: i had the same problem a few hours ago - nosredeakim knew the trick
<jjesse> do you remember what is was?
<Nightrose> you have to "touch .kde4/share/config/kdeconfig" IIRC
<Nightrose> that did it for me
<jjesse> ok trying brb
<Riddell> iRon: ok
<iRon> Riddell: so? :) PolicyKit ?
<jjesse> that did it
<jjesse> thaknks :)
<Nightrose> yw ;-)
<Riddell> iRon: if it works and it's not hard, sure
<Riddell> iRon: I don't know what's involved, I guess it's just calling the right dbus bits
<iRon> Riddell: yep.. it's just dbus calls
<nixternal> Riddell: attempting to update Jambi to 4.3.3
<Riddell> nixternal: ooh, cool
<Riddell> iRon: pitti is the guy who does this on the gnome side, so we can check with him if it turns out complex
<Riddell> I don't think he's about this weekend though
<iRon> Riddell: ok, thanks :)
<jjesse> hrmm now i gotta figure out multiple desktops in kde4
<Riddell> jjesse: I don't think plama has a way of changing
<Riddell> except moving a window to a different desktop with right click then choosing that window
<Riddell> hi jjesse
<Riddell> hi jembouge
<jembouge> hi
<jjesse> hello riddell
<jjesse> i just sent something to desktop 2 by right clicking it and it went to desktop 2
<Riddell> that's what I ment
<Riddell> but there's no direct desktop changer
<jjesse> oh i see now
<jjesse> btw how are you?  been super busy with work so haven't had a chance to be online
<Riddell> had to spend the day with my in-lwas
<sebas> That doesn't sound like a deliberate thing.
<Riddell> they just turned up
<jjesse> that stinks
<mhb> well in-lwas are good, wait til you have to me the in-lvalues.
<mhb> meet.
 * mhb shuts up.
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> stinks that they just showed up
 * nixternal wonders why -Xlint:unchecked needs to be added to the javac line in debian/rules for 4.3.3 and not for 4.3.1
<cheguevara> huh does kde4 still not work if you don't have .kde4
<Riddell> it should do (live CD works fine, and I never made it there)
<nixternal> speaking of LiveCD..I need to grab one for tomorrows Packaging Jam
<cheguevara> my upload yesterday (ubuntu6) should've fixed it
<nixternal> has it finished building already?
<cheguevara> i had it in my updates in the morning
<cheguevara> but thats i386
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> well if the patch didn't apply, the build would have crashed out
<jjesse> nixternal: got to run across o'hare airport yesterday to catch my flight... and my luggage just arrived 5 minutes ago
<nixternal> gotta love o'hare
<nixternal> it is closed down right now
<nixternal> let it snow let it snow let it snow
<hads> Is KMail broken in 3.5.7enterprise20071207-1ubuntu1 or is it just my system?
<cheguevara> i386 and amd64 built
<cheguevara> hppa and spart left, but i am sure those will fail :P
<cheguevara> *sparc
<jjesse> wow glad i didn't fly today then
<cheguevara> can someone review my kmldonkey-kde4 please btw :P
<cheguevara> am off for a bit
<nixternal> ouch....building kdepim for kde4 and qt-jambi at the same time == sloooooooooooowwwwwwww
<iRon> Riddell: i just figured out, that PolicyKit doesn't helped with disks in /etc/fstab.. so we must call /bin/mount for this reason.. so i could use kdesudo in both cases to call dbus-send and to call mount.
<Lure> hads: what is your problem with kmail?
<hads> Lure: seg fault on startup, just wondering if it was only me
<Lure> hads: works w/o problems here (dimap and pop3)
<hads> Lure: Thanks.
<Lure> hads: maybe some config file problem
<hads> Yeah, I'll try moving them out of the way.
<Lure> can you open bug and provide stack trace (but install kdepim-dbg before)
<nixternal> hrmm, has anyone had issues building kde4 kdepim from svn?
<nixternal> /usr/lib/mysql/libmysqld.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
<hads> Lure: Sure, one moment.
<Riddell> iRon: actually its disks not in fstab which are the major issue
<Riddell> iRon: disks in fstab we assume someone or something already knows what they're doing
<iRon> Riddell: i see
<Lure> interesting: compiz/ubuntu works on old desktop, kde4 kwin effects do not... :-(
<jjesse> bummer
<sebas> Lure: bko
<Lure> sebas: will install kde4 from svn tommorow (just quick rc2 live cd test for now)
<sebas> Lure: Okay
<sebas> It's great, btw.
<Lure> sebas: yep, just waiting for fglrx to support my main laptop's firegl
<sebas> Eeh.
<sebas> New driver should be out soon, no?
 * sebas is running fglrx + kwin compo
<Lure> sebas: they said in a month around a month ago ;-)
<sebas> A bit high CPU usage, but I can switch off composite when off-AC
<Lure> sebas: will try new ati+atombios tonight, but I doubt this will be enough
<sebas> Dunno
<Lure> another intesting point (for Riddell): suse kde4 live cd blocks desktop effects (as my HW does not support XRender/XDamage), while kubuntu kde4 live cd allows desktop effects to be enabled, but then I get just white screen with a shade where the windows were
<Riddell> sounds like suse not sending code upstream
<Lure> it may be suse's X server/driver is older/newer than kubuntu's, but it would be nice to know were the diff comes from
<Lure> Riddell: I would be supprised if they would develop own patches out of kde4 tree (at least not before release)
<Riddell> Lure: probably need to ask seli
<Lure> anyway, I hope things at work will cool off a bit now, so I can dive more into kde4 stuff, so that I can report bugs before release
<Lure> or fix (would be even better ;-))
<Riddell> nixternal: could you check over and publish that quickies story
<nixternal> Riddell: sure
<mhb> nixternal: nixie, my boy, could you please not update that "several days to KDE" planet post? It seems planet puts it on top again when it gets updated.
<nixternal> mhb: I did that purposely
<nixternal> and I will continue doing it every day since they did that crap for gnome :)
<nixternal> just my way of saying "WOOHOO!" :)
<hads> Lure: How does kdepim-dbg work? I can't get a decent stack trace just running kmail with gdb
<Riddell> nixternal: 22:45 < Bille_home> Riddell: don't post the memory story, you know it stinks :(
<Lure> hads: just install kdepim-dbg, then reproduce the crash and you should get kde crash collector
<Lure> hads: no need for gdb
<nixternal> Riddell: right as I hit process
<hads> Lure: I don't get that far, just a "Segmentation fault"
<Lure> hads: interesting... and no message to screen when started from Konsole?
<hads> Nope, that is starting from Konsole.
<nixternal> whew, I think I actually stopped it for going through Riddell...i will edit that out
<mhb> nixternal: you really believe they are going to release it this time? :o)
<nixternal> yup
<hads> Hmm, a bt in gdb shows it doing stuff with /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libsolid.so.4
<nixternal> Riddell: posted w/o the memory story :)
<Lure> hads: are you sure you start kde3 version?
<hads> Lure: I thought so, /usr/bin/kmail which is from the kmail package.
<Lure> hads: it is really strange that kde4 /solid is loaded
<Lure> hads: is it possible that you ran kde4 version before w/o changing KDEHOME to ~/.kde4 (it might have changed your kde3 config files)
<hads> Hmm, that's a possibility.
<hads> I thought it would be my fault somehow :)
<hads> How odd, I removed the kde4 packages and it works again.
<Lure> hads: that is strange - it may be some .desktop file installed at wrong place (plugins/service menu)
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> I get "Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" when I start kde4 rc2
<bobesponja> any idea what's wrong?
<bobesponja> k, I installed cyrillix fonts, now I just get this error: Extended Input Devices not yet supported. Impelement it at line 625 in ../../../../hw/kdrive/src/kinput.c
<hads> Lure: Well, I just installed the kde4 packages again and KMail is still working. Not sure what the issue was but it appears to have fixed itself.
<hads> Lure: Thanks for your assistance anyway.
<Lure> hads: np
<bobesponja> Lure: any idea about mine? ^^ :)
 * Lure does not have a clue about fonts (unless we are talking about dpi vs. pt.) ;-)
<Lure> bobesponja: kdrive sound suspicious though
<Lure> isn't kdrive like X server replacement or something?
<bobesponja> I'm using Xephyr
<Lure> bobesponja: it might be something in you xorg.conf that confuses Xephyr
<Lure> bobesponja: but note that this are all "wild guesses" ;-)
<bobesponja> Lure: it used to work with RC1, don't know if there was any update of Xephyr or xorg in the meanwhile
<uga> Lure: kdrive was (is) an accelerated X server for embedded devices
<uga> intended to be small
<uga> xrender stuff, iirc
<Lure> uga: yes, right. thanks for pointing out
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-16
<red_team316> If I was to search for one file that signifies KDE is installed, what would it be?
<nixternal> dpkg -l kdebase*
<nixternal> dpkg -l kdebase* |grep ii
<nixternal> that is even better
<red_team316> well that only works on debian based. Suppose its RPM based
<nixternal> ls /usr/share/apps/
<nixternal> if you have a sea of apps starting with K, then you might be on to something :)
<nixternal> red_team316: is it snowing down by you right now?
<red_team316> yea, we got 4 inches of snow so far and its still coming down
<claydoh> is it just me, or is kwin in kde4 running smoother/better with effects enabled than disabled?
<nixternal> holy smokes
<nixternal> we only have a couple of inches up here in Chicago
 * claydoh braces for another Nor'Easter toimorrow
<nixternal> it is running great with effects disabled for me claydoh
<nixternal> claydoh: you are getting what red_team316 and I are getting
<nixternal> s/are/will be
<claydoh> we already have hade a foot and a half of the white stuff this winter
<claydoh> which is unusual
<claydoh> this early
<nixternal> what would you expect for maine this type of year? :)
<claydoh> a brown christmas :)
<nixternal> hell, you guys even had a late season hurricane up around there didn't you?
<claydoh> as is the norm lol
<nixternal> ya, brown christmas here in Chicago has been the norm as well
<claydoh> we had a gusty spell form one iirc, but no real hurricane i think
<nixternal> I remember the 1995 nor'easter that brought 4 feet of snow tot he DC metro area in less than 2 days
<nixternal> and the 1994 nor'easter that brought tons of ice
<claydoh> colder=better, as I remember our ioce storm in 98, subzero temps and no poere for over 4 days
<claydoh> s/ioce/ice
<nixternal> like Oklahoma...but they told them 7 to 10 days until power is back
<claydoh> yeah, our outer towns went about that long
<claydoh> but here no one was hurt or died
<yuriy> i can't imagine no power for 7 to 10 days
<nixternal> ya I couldn't either
<nixternal> no internet for that long...pfft, I would go nuts :)
<claydoh> 4 days was terrible
<nixternal> 4 hours was terrible :)
<claydoh> no phone/tv/net/heat
<nixternal> not having a phone would be fine with me
<nixternal> tv is iffy
<nixternal> net, no way
<claydoh> we drove an hour one way to get to nearest family (and a wood stove)
<nixternal> heat, I have enough clothes ;)
<claydoh> we had to hand pump water from the well there :)
<claydoh> even for the toilet to flush
<claydoh> heh
<claydoh> luckily it was about 5-10 degrees F, so we just threw our food into a cooler or 2 and buried it under some snow/ice
<hads> Seems it's having kdepim-kde4 installed that messes with kmail
<red_team316> where is KDE's equivalent to /usr/bin/gnome-session. I cant find a kde-session :/
<nixternal> what is gnome-session?
<pexi> startkde
<red_team316> as far as I know, it's the file that allows you to login to gnome
<nixternal> then exactly what pexi said :)
<pexi> red_team316: is the command to start kde
<red_team316> thanks, found it
<red_team316> figured it would have started with a k
<ardchoille> Ok, I have made a few packages and am really liking debhelper and devscripts
<ardchoille> Not sure I like pbuilder, tho
<yuriy> what do i do about soprano when compiling kde4 on gutsy? (it wants 1.99)
<vorian> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/
 * vorian hides from nixternal 
<vorian> yuriy, on that link
<yuriy> thanks vorian
<yuriy> er isn't this just the one from gutsy?
<yuriy> it complains about libc6
<jjesse> hrmm computer froze while i was out for dinner, upon restart kde4 session doesn't provide the taskbar (or whatever its technical term is)
<vorian> yuriy, it's for hardy /me thinks
<vorian> intall libsoprano4 first then libsoprano-dev
<yuriy> vorian: libsoprano4 wants libc6 >= 2.7-1); however: Version of libc6 on system is 2.6.1-1ubuntu10.
<yuriy> also wants newer qt and libclucene
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> did you try to compile from svn ~/kdesupport/soprano?
<yuriy> vorian: well i think it is compiled from there too but it's using the system one and i don't know how to change that
<vorian> afaik, it was built from svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdesupport/soprano
<jjesse> hrmm
<jjesse> ok somehow my application launcher, my system tray and everything has disappeared in my kde4 version
<tlayton> hey, want to share this b/c it took me forever to find. i was getting symbol lookup errors from libQt* trying to run kde 4 apps on hardy. turns out the /opt/nessus/lib in /etc/ld.so.conf was causing the problem. removed it and kde 4 apps now work
<mgolden> A question regrding the KDE4 RC2 live CD:
<mgolden> Does anyone knw if it does something odd with X11?
<mgolden> I have never had a problem installing kubuntu on my old Sony Vaio PCG-XG19
<mgolden> but with this live CD I see it start up, and then crash, then restart... repeatedly
<mgolden> When I start in safe graphics mode it's ok
<Hobbsee> Lure: what do you want to hunt me to do?
<Lure> Hobbsee: do you have archive powers? Can you sync digikam and kipi-plugins?
<Lure> Hobbsee: bug 176615 and bug 176620
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176615 in digikam "sync digikam 0.9.3~rc1-1 from debian/experimental" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176615
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176620 in kipi-plugins "sync kipi-plugins 0.1.5~beta1-3 from debian/experimental" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176620
<Hobbsee> Lure: no, not unless i use pitti's sync script
<Lure> Hobbsee: ok, no problem will wait for archive day than
<hads> Anyone know how to launch the panel applet in KDE4? it crashed and doesn't want to come back.
<jpatrick> plasma?
<hads> Yeah, plasma is running and I have applets on the desktop but no panel.
<hads> Moving plasma-appletsrc out of the way fixed it.
<apachelogger> stdin: please attach -kde4 to the kopete-encrypt thing and get a revu admin to nuke the one without -kde4
<apachelogger> stdin: the close bug should be * Initial release (LP: #176471) - i.e. no seperate line
<apachelogger> stdin: please state the version of GPL under which the package is licensed
<apachelogger> stdin: build-dep on kdelibs5-dev is redundant since kdenetwork-dev-kde4 depends on it
<apachelogger> stdin: please don't exceed 80 characters for build-depends (line break + next line starts with a whitespace
<apachelogger> )
<apachelogger> stdin: section should be kde
<stdin> apachelogger: done all that except it does say "This package is licenced under the GNU/GPL version 2 or later" already in debian/copyright
<cheguevara> morning
<apachelogger> morning cheguevara
<apachelogger> stdin: uhm, don't see that in the .diff on revu ... should be GNU GPL anyway :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well
 * apachelogger starts thinking
<apachelogger> stdin: please state at the "The Debian packaging is..." that it is GPL version 2 or later as well
<apachelogger> might lead to confusion though, as we just noticed ;-)
<stdin> right, done that, I'll upload as soon as the 1st upload clears from /incoming  :p
 * cheguevara wonders if apachelogger will review kmldonkey-kde4 next
<apachelogger> kay
<stdin> the only difference is the "version 2 or later" bit anyway
<apachelogger> cheguevara: nah, post-launch I'll study some french
<apachelogger> have a major exam tomorrow
<cheguevara> oh cool
<apachelogger> though it's kinda pointless since I haven't learned anything yet -.-
<cheguevara> heh
<jpatrick> scalure blau :O
<cheguevara> jpatrick could review as well :P
<jpatrick> hmm, you got me
<jpatrick> cheguevara: what is quilt needed for?
<cheguevara> the patches
<apachelogger> jpatrick: for tha cdbs stuff
<cheguevara> no
<cheguevara> dunno why i just said that
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> first think - then write :P
<cheguevara> so true
<jpatrick> cheguevara: today is not Thu the 15th
<cheguevara> it wasn't uploaded today
<jpatrick> yes, but yesterday was the 15th and it was Sat
<cheguevara> actually
<cheguevara> i see ur point
<cheguevara> yeah sorry, really should think first as apachelogger said :P
<stdin> cheguevara: it's easier to use "dch" to create changelog entries :)
<cheguevara> what can be easier then nanon?!
<cheguevara> :P
<cheguevara> *nano
<stdin> like i said, dch :p
<cheguevara> the right answer is pico :P
<stdin> pico == nano
<cheguevara> stdin, thanks will do
<cheguevara> nah nano is improved pic
<cheguevara> *pico
<apachelogger> stdin: btw, you might want to use XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<stdin> cheguevara:  I mean by default pico is actually nano
<stdin> apachelogger: I was going to do that yesterday but got distracted by something shiny
<cheguevara> stdin, oh i see what you mean
<cheguevara> never knew its like that on ubuntu
<jpatrick> stdin: same with kopete*-kde4, today not Thu
<cheguevara> :P
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> now, ksirk seriously needs some graphics guy
<stdin> apachelogger: is this one ok?
<apachelogger> stdin: please update debianized date in copyright
<stdin> anything else before I upload?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> stdin: gettext is redundant
<apachelogger> debhelper depends on po-debconf and that depends on gettext
<Hobbsee>  * Version: 4:3.97.0-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1
<Hobbsee>  * Architecture: amd64
<Hobbsee>  * Archive: kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA
<Hobbsee> & lpia died.
<stdin> Hobbsee: I re-uploaded just about everything to fix the .desktop files issues and to include the patch to startkde
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> wocka connection -.-
<apachelogger> stdin: what's the last comment you got?
<stdin> "<apachelogger> debhelper depends on po-debconf and that depends on gettext"
<apachelogger> cheguevara: please remove the line break in build-depends of kmldonkey
<apachelogger> stdin: debian/control, line 6 -> you forgot to remove the versin number from kdelibs5-dev
<apachelogger> Please attach a "This is the KDE 4 version from extragear." or something to the
<apachelogger> description
<cheguevara> apachelogger, kk
<cheguevara> i am off to work, pm me if there's anything else
<apachelogger> cheguevara: changelog date still wrong
<apachelogger> jpatrick: can you check that debian/copyright is correct for kmldonkey
<apachelogger> I'll build meanwhile
<stdin> apachelogger: well there is no kde3 version, so I didn't think that was necessary
<jpatrick> apachelogger: okay
<apachelogger> stdin: well, it's needed to ensure the user notes that this is a kde4 package ;-)
<apachelogger> ye know, users don't wanna read ^_^
<apachelogger> cheguevara: btw, did you find out why kmldonkey only recommends mldonkey-server?
<jpatrick> cheguevara: kmlplasma/* is not in debian/copyright?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: why should it?
<apachelogger> Sebastian Sauer has a general copyright and the files are GPL2+
<jpatrick> apachelogger: so why is he listed elsewhere?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: because there also muesli got a copyright :P
<jpatrick> :P
<jpatrick> copyright looks okay then
<apachelogger> build and deps are ok as well
<jpatrick> should I upload?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> he didn't upload the fixes yet
<apachelogger> though they are all unimportant ones
 * apachelogger checks again
<jpatrick> I can edit the date in changelog
<apachelogger> jpatrick: remove the line break in build-depends as well
<apachelogger> everthing is okay
<jpatrick> done
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<apachelogger> cheguevara: thanks for your contribution :)
<jpatrick> but don't stop there
 * apachelogger thinks cheguevara totally targets becoming a MOTU ;-)
<txwikinger> Was libqt4-debug-dev replaced by some other package?
<jpatrick> libqt4-debug
<txwikinger> ok.. I thought so thanks
<mhb> woohoo, just 25 days remaining and the horrible ad will go away!
<mhb> also, I will meet a girl that both likes me and is totally into GNU/Linux. Groovy! It is good that the dream becomes reality.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> mhb: they do exist.  however, those who do exist think as you do, but s/girl/guy/ in most cases :)
<Hobbsee> 'tis a cruel world :P
<mhb> The first group exists, no doubt about that.
<mhb> Erm...
<mhb> the girls that are into Linux exist
<mhb> but the other group is an empty set, so it is kind of hard to find a non-empty intersection.
<mhb> :o)
<Hobbsee> haha :)
<_buz> for the people who use kwin_composite: do you use it on gutsy or hardy? does it crash x.org for you as well?
<mhb> well I dont use kwin_composite or kwin4_composite exactly because of that.
<mhb> it crashes.
<_buz> do you see kwin or x.org crash? it seems that its x.org thats really crashing
<_buz> if the window manager crashes, x wouldnt restart
<mhb> well, I usually get some large white squares and it is totally slow so I have to restart X.
<mhb> unless it reacts so slow that i have to power off the computer.
<mhb> that happens here.
<_buz> no usually mine either freezes or outright crashes x
<_buz> i sometimes have to cold boot the machine because nothing reacts anymore
<harolddong> What were the new kde4 packages that I just installed from the repos?
<harolddong> Just updated /tweaked stuff?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could you give back kdeaccessibility-kde4 kdeartwork-kde4 kdemultimedia-kde4 kdenetwork-kde4 kdepim-kde4 kdesdk-kde4 kdetoys-kde4 extragear-plasma
<Riddell> and raise their priority
<lnxkde> what does the new kde4 update?
<plexe> hello
<plexe> i want to learn kde / qt 4 development
<plexe> how easy is to set it up on kubuntu ?
<cheguevara> re
<mhb> im
<cheguevara> whats up
<mhb> kidding as always
<mhb> re & im are the usual identifiers for real & imaginary parts of a complex number.
<cheguevara> apachelogger, thx for sponsoring :P
<cheguevara> mhb, heh :P
<mhb> and you shouldn't really write "re" unless you want to say something or somebody is waiting for you.
<mhb> we all know you're here if you answer the questions we might have.
<mhb> cheguevara: it's not that you are a criminal or something, it's just a tiny part of the code of IRC.
<cheguevara> as an irc network admin I am quiet familiar with IRC :P
<mhb> cheguevara: and yet you break the code of it... fascinating.
<cheguevara> stdin, thanks for fixing kdebase-workspace (again) and sorry for that typo
<cheguevara> worst thing is that went upstream :(
<cheguevara> Riddell, you around?
<Lure> mhb: you also have problem with brightness keys?
<mhb> still, yes.
<Lure> mhb: do you have gutsy on it? New packages to test are in my ppa...
<Lure> mhb: it look like they did not work due to stupid typo :-(
<mhb> no, I'm hardy now.
<Riddell> cheguevara: hi
<Lure> mhb: will prepare hardy packages when I get at least one confirmation from gutsy
<Lure> Riddell: do you know how QLibrary works for loading dynamic libraries?
<Riddell> Lure: can't say I do
<Lure> Riddell: k9copy needs -dev packages to properly load libGL.so.1
<Lure> Riddell: I do not think it is normal to depend on -dev package...
<cheguevara> Riddell, hey, do you think you can get ubuntu7 of kdebase-workspace into archives
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that -dev installs symbolic link from libGL.so to libGL.so.1 - w/o that, k9copy crashes
<cheguevara> debdiff by stdin is at #176135
<cheguevara> i've already got the change upstream
<Riddell> Lure: strace the app, it may well need the .so or the .la
<Lure> Riddell: but this is really bad...
<Riddell> cheguevara: umm, where is it?
<Riddell> Lure: if so you can probably patch the app to load a paticular version, that's what we did the qt4 and libssl
<cheguevara> Riddell, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10922728/kdebase-workspace_3.97.0-1ubuntu7.debdiff
<Lure> Riddell: yep, versioned request for "GL.so.1"
<Lure> works
<Lure> Riddell:  will talk with upstream to consider changing this for next version
<fdoving> anyone else experience hotkey issues with kde4 rc2?
<_buz> yeah
<_buz> most hotkeys for kwin didnt work
<_buz> thought it was something about my config so didnt bother looking into it further
<fdoving> k. good, then it's not just me.
<_buz> interestingly, they DO work if you run kwin-kde4 in kde3
<fdoving> hum.. i also need to figure out how to disable the url/e-mail mouse-over effects in konsole.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... annoying
<cheguevara> Riddell, you still around
<Riddell> hi cheguevara
<cheguevara> Riddell, was gonna package kcoloredit, but no COPYING file again, do you know who I can bug on irc
<Riddell> cheguevara: toma is the extragear man
<Riddell> I suppose I could just commit one
<cheguevara> that would be great :)
<cheguevara> Riddell, did you see the debdiff btw?
<Riddell> cheguevara: don't think I did
<cheguevara> do you want the link again?
<Riddell> cheguevara: ok
<cheguevara> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10922728/kdebase-workspace_3.97.0-1ubuntu7.debdiff
<Riddell> cheguevara: added COPYING to kcoloredit
<cheguevara> thanks Riddell
<iRon> Riddell: mounting for devices not listed in /etc/fstab is done ;-) now i'm working on proper unmounting.
<nosrednaekim> iRon: what are you doing?
 * Lure_ is happy so many new contributors
<iRon> nosrednaekim: "User Hard Disk Mounting" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuHardyCatchup
<Riddell> iRon: ooh ooh ooh
<Lure_> nosrednaekim: btw, I did not forget about you powermanager improvement, I just did not look into guidance for hardy yet (will probably do over holidays)
<Riddell> cheguevara: uploaded kdebase-workspace
<nosrednaekim> Lure_: yeah... its ok, I understand :D
<cheguevara> Riddell, nice, thanks, sorry for the mess up again
<iRon> Riddell: do i need to display full command in kdesudo dialog? or just provide user-friednly message? something line "Admin privileges required for..."
<iRon> *like
<cheguevara> Riddell, kdesdk-kde4_3.97.0-0ubuntu2 doesn't seem to build btw
<nosrednaekim> hmm, how hard is it to write a kde3 control center module in pyqt4?
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara: it seems to have dependency problems, kate won't start because its missing some library
<cheguevara> i got
<cheguevara> CMake Error: This project requires some variables to be set,
<cheguevara> and cmake can not find them.
<cheguevara> Please set the following variables:
<cheguevara> KICKER_WORKSPACE_LIBRARY
 * nosrednaekim is looking at the compiz config control center module
<Riddell> iRon: I don't think kdesudo does user friendly messages
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: not possible
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: thats seems to be what the spec is saying.
<iRon> Riddell: it does.. kdesudo --caption "Caption" --comment "Dialog text" -d ...
<nosrednaekim> in KubuntuHardyCatchup#Compiz
<Riddell> iRon: ah well, there you go then :)
<iRon> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: oh it would need to be a standalone app for KDE 3.  the alternative is to write it in pyKDE 3 which is daft at this stange as it would need to be re-written soon
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: well, I am quite willing to try to write it in pyqt4, there are compiz python bindings, right?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: I don't know if there's compiz python bindings
<nosrednaekim> ahh... yep there are....
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: but mostly it's just setting a value somewhere so a login script sets KDEWM to the right value
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: and setting some compiz settings, which are just written in .ini style
<nosrednaekim> pretty easy then?cool, I see what I can do over Christmas ....
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: do ping mhb about that, he had a UI mockup
<jjesse> afternoon
<fdoving> is there an ark replacement for kde4?
<Riddell> ark is in KDE 4 I'm pretty sure
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ok,I will.
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: there is the tar:/kio slave
<fdoving> Riddell: not in the lp ppa as far as i can tell.
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: it's not that good at .rar and .zip :)
<Riddell> fdoving: fdoving it's in kdeutils
<Riddell> hi jjesse
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: hmm i'll check
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: wors fine on zips
<nosrednaekim> *works
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: oh... thats the "zip" kio-slave I guess.
<fdoving> then unlucky with my .rars.
<fdoving> + i'm
<nosrednaekim> heh
<cheguevara> i remember reading somewhere kde 4's ark won't have rar support
<jjesse> hello Riddell any in-laws showing up?
<cheguevara> because the author couldn't get it done before feature freeze
<Riddell> jjesse: not today thankfully
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: so what settings should this app have? like desktop size,shadows, and the fade animation? just basic stuff?
<jjesse> :)
<fdoving> ouch, konsole4 does not have the 'drop-url-popup-menu' anymore.
<fdoving> need to type wget myself, or kfmclient copy :|
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: have you seen the gnome one?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: just a very simple app, off, on basic, on bling
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: oh it also needs to install it (probably using adept-batch)
 * mhb 's here if anyone needs him.
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: no I haven't... I try to stay away from the brown side of the fence
<nosrednaekim> mhb: you have a UI mockup for the compiz-manager?
<mhb> you mean a desktop effects for KDE?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: http://ramkumarshankar.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/gutsy-appearance.png
<Riddell> I don't think that the final one they have but it's close
<nosrednaekim> ok
<cheguevara> does compiz's kde window manager work nicely yet
<mhb> I've got more than that.
<mhb> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/desktop-effects-kde
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: not enough options there.... too Gnomish ;)
<cheguevara> heh
<mhb> nosrednaekim: check the code out, and work on it!
<nosrednaekim> mhb: cool :D
<mhb> nosrednaekim: the UI is almost complete, and there's a Qt4 and KDE3 frontend.
<nosrednaekim> wow... you work fast
<nosrednaekim> ok, this is a crazy idea... is it possible to use kwin4 in kde3?
<nosrednaekim> and bypass compiz all-togther?
<Riddell> mhb: does it have any functionality?
<cheguevara> Riddell, there's a po folder in kcoloredit shouldn't all translations be in l10n-kde4
<Riddell> cheguevara: extragear apps will include their own translations
<cheguevara> oh right
<mhb> Riddell: unfortunately not.
<mhb> someone has to write the config-writing part.
<mhb> and the config-detection ... well the hard stuff.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: you did the fun part! :D
<mhb> unfortunately.
<nosrednaekim> I don't hear any remorse..
<nosrednaekim> i'll look into it :D
<cheguevara> Riddell, is there anything special that needs to be done in debian/rules for the translations in this case or with cdbs handle it
<Riddell> cheguevara: the normal compile will handle it
<cheguevara> Riddell, cool thanks
<nosrednaekim> mhb: ok, so all the hard stuff gets called from enable and disable? aren't there going to be different level?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: not sure what you mean ...
<mhb> but feel free to do whatever you want
<nosrednaekim> mhb: ok
<mhb> hmm, you're not able to commit, are you.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: nope, and what I was asking didn't make any sense.... I just read it again and I was confused :D
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I suppose I could always branch it
<mhb> right.
<ardchoille> Hmm.. I'm be interested in a screenshot of dolphin running in kde4. I hear the dolphin in kde4 is much different than dolphin in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: good take a look at the KDE4-RC2 release announcement
<nosrednaekim> *go
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Thanks
<ardchoille> I'll have to wait until I buy some blacnk cd's, tho
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: no, they have pictures on it :D
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: if you need a more specific picture I can probably take one.
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: The only thing I see is a link to download the kde4 livecd
<ardchoille> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille:I meant the offical kde one, on kde.org
<ardchoille> Unless you are talking about a different release announcement
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<ardchoille> Wow, those guys work fast: 11th December 2007 - KDE 4.0 Release Candidate 12 Released
<ardchoille> rc12 has been released :)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nosrednaekim> someone has a eeepc and some big hands..
<nosrednaekim> XD
<ardchoille> hehe
<cheguevara> eeepc uses kde 3.4.2
<cheguevara> couldn't they use 3.5...
<ardchoille> Wow, systemsettings seems to have been improved as well
<ardchoille> Back in a bit. Time to image my partitions.
<iRon> Riddell: finished with unmounting.. :)
<Riddell> iRon: crivvens
<iRon> :) i'll refactor code a bit, and will send you a patch.
<Riddell> iRon: great
 * Riddell impressed by the number of torrent sites carrying the kde 4 cd
<nosrednaekim> our kde4 CD?
<cheguevara> right kcoloredit uploaded to revu
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-08
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted
 * Riddell goes to hotel gym
<Hobbsee> there si a gym?
<Hobbsee> where?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: on the way to the pool
 * seele yawns
<seele> i dont care what the local time is
<seele> i'm going to bed
<NCommander> seele, you here at UDS?
<Riddell> NCommander: she is, you missed her :)
<manchicken> Riddell: Howdy.
<Riddell> evening manchicken
<manchicken> Been a while since we've come across one another.
<Riddell> manchicken: are you secretly at UDS?
<manchicken> That would be fun, no?
<manchicken> But unfortunately not.
<Riddell> just checking
<manchicken> I don't even know where UDS is this time... that's how sorely out of the loop I am.
<Riddell> chez google
 * Riddell sleeps
<manchicken> Mountainview?
<Riddell> yes
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I'll be in California next week though.
<manchicken> South of MV though.
<Riddell> me too
<manchicken> Where will you be next week?
<Riddell> dunno, wherever my bike takes me
<manchicken> I'm going to be in Westlake Village, CA, a suburb of LA.
<manchicken> Work is sending flying me to our home office.
<Riddell> probably a bit too south to cycle to
<manchicken> Heh, I would tend to agree.
<manchicken> Riddell: If there's a time at which you'll be around to answer me (I know it's getting late in CA), I'd love to ask you the awkward question of what needs doing with the project.
<manchicken> I don't have oodles of time, but I will have some time.
<NCommander> ScottK, you floating around
<ScottK> NCommander: Am now.
<ScottK-laptop> So I'm looking for the spec about "Let's make our translations at least not worse than upstreams" and I'm not finding it.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Please note you need to change your "selective-backport-support" spec to "discussion".
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, that was an LP bug :-)
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: OK.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, anyway, I have python-qt4 for you
<NCommander> But there is a slight ... snag
 * ScottK-laptop cringes.
<freeflying> any special reason for disable build msn protocol in kopete?
<JontheEchidna> yes: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<freeflying> JontheEchidna: thanks
<freeflying> JontheEchidna: is there anyone working on libmsn?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's being mentored in debian
<JontheEchidna> once it gets uploaded we can sync it and then get a main inclusion request in for it
<ScottK-laptop> Would someone who's @UDS please get us some infos on how to listen in?  Riddell, seele, NCommander ....
<Riddell> hi ScottK-laptop, apparantly it'll all be videoed, not sure how to listen in currently but presumably it'll have SIP addresses you can connect to
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I'll take a vido feed too ...
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: There are a number of people asking on different channels and there is no info.
<lool> NCommander: Dunno when you pinged me but I was like afk the whole of yesterday
<NCommander> lool, don't worry, we followed up in real life :-)
 * smarter waves
<NCommander> smarter, you floating here at the Googleplex?
<DaSkreech> On the Mooon?
<smarter> for the UDS? I wish I could
<smarter> but unfortunately I can't miss school
<NCommander> smarter, next year
<smarter> probably, if it's during the holiday :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: cprov of soyuz was asking if there's anything that can be changed in PPAs to make them better for neon
<seele> *cough*kde4*cough*
 * DaSkreech gives seele 2 kks of koff medikine
<FireRabbit>  hey nixternal has there been any changes with the kde bindings package?
<ScottK-laptop> FireRabbit: Since when?  We got the mono packages done.
<FireRabbit> oh? awesome
<FireRabbit> lemme take a look
<jjesse> trying to install kjots from the ppa and it is trying to  /usr/share/icons/oxygen/scalableactions/editpdelete-page.svgz
<jjesse> and fails
<FireRabbit> ScottK-laptop: will this build on intrepid? could the kubuntu-experimental ppa be updated?
<ScottK-laptop> FireRabbit: We'd need mono 2.0 first.
<FireRabbit> ah.. I do have that in my PPA. I'll try building the kdebindings package there.
<ScottK-laptop> FireRabbit: You'll also have to build against the kubuntu experimental ppa too.
<FireRabbit> nod. i've got that as a ppa dependency
<DaSkreech> We use mono?
<ScottK-laptop> DaSkreech: We have KDE bindings for it.
<ScottK-laptop> We don't have any core packages that use it.
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<ScottK-laptop> Anyone @ UDS going to the session on cooperation between flavors at the next block.
<DaSkreech> edubuntu-desktop-kde ftw
<steveire> jjesse: Hey, I don't see edit-delete-page in the kdepim/kmail/icons directory. Any idea where it comes from? Might kubuntu have added it?
<jjesse> steveire: i have no idea
<jjesse> someone able to a swer above query?
<steveire> Hmm, ok. Did you get my email about korganizer for blogging?
<jjesse> steveire: yes i did tyring it out for uds this time
<steveire> I haven't tried it myself yet
<JontheEchidna> steveire: It's probably in the old version of package. We just need the new the new kjots package to conflict older versions of kmail
<JontheEchidna> totally a bug on our part, and very easy to fix too
<steveire> OK cool. Thanks JontheEchidna
<Riddell> steveire: kdepim-4.1.2/kjots/icons/ox16-actions-edit-delete-page.png
 * JontheEchidna brbs
<jjesse> thanks jon for figuring that out
<steveire> Riddell: Yep, but on the ml, there was apt output saying it was also in the kmail package
<jjesse> Riddell: that was the error i got today trying to install kjots
<steveire> Riddell: Did you cycle everywhere on that trip through Europe you blogged about? Or take the bike on the train or anything?
<Riddell> hmm, you're right
<jjesse> Riddell: i
<Riddell> steveire: it's fixed in jaunty
<jjesse> Riddell:  im in the server team room let me know when we talk kubuntu :)
<smarter> Riddell: you're referring to the fix I pushed to bzr some hours ago?
<cbr> will you package beta2 asap? or for the release date or smth?
<Riddell> smarter: I am?
<smarter> cbr: KDE don't want distros to release packages before the version is officialy available
<smarter> Riddell: well, I fixed the kjots bug here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim/ubuntu/revision/3
<smarter> I was wondering if you were speaking of that or if somehow someone managed to fix it and upload it before me :]
<Riddell> just grepped the jaunty packaging
<jjesse> is that fix making it to the ppa for intrepid then?
<Riddell> smarter: why is it in libkdepim4? is it needed by both apps?
<smarter> jjesse: as soon as it is actually built and therefore can be tested
<smarter> Riddell: yes
<smarter> well, I assume so
<smarter> if not, then why is it in kmail to begin with?
<Riddell> is it in kmail?
<smarter> I mean, in kmail.install
 * smarter grep kmail sources to see if it's actually used
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be
<smarter> oh, then I'll make another revision
<smarter> but you said it was already fixed in jaunty, are you sure?
<Riddell> I looked at 4.1.73 and say it was in kjots
<smarter> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/82628/
<smarter> looks like someone messed a .install upgrade :}
<smarter> (4.1.80-0ubuntu2)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK-laptop: I found this: http://icecast.ubuntu.com/
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Yeah.  That's it, but it's so faint on mylaptop I can barely hear it.
 * JontheEchidna had to pump it to 11
 * smarter prepares proper fix for bzr branch
<Riddell> there's just one microphone (on the camera) in the corner of the room
<seele> Riddell: tell ken, he might be able to adjust the input
<smarter> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim/ubuntu/revision/4 actual fix :)
 * JontheEchidna is listening to the desktop bug session
<seele> jjesse: ping
<jjesse> seele: pong
<seele> oh oh nevermind
<seele> i thought we were crew on thursday and there are two kubuntu sessions
<seele> and we're on wednesday when not much is going on
<jjesse> oh, when are we crew
<jjesse> btw did we meet already?
<seele> wednesday i guess
<seele> i dunno.. where are you?
<jjesse> in server right now
<seele> did you sit with Riddell and nixternal and rgreening during the intro?
<steveire> Is some meeting on at the moment?
<jjesse> yes i was right next to him on his right
<Riddell> he was on my left
<jjesse> the other side of rich
<steveire> fosscamp or something?
<jjesse> oh yeah left
<jjesse> steveire:  ubuntu developer summit in mountain view
<seele> Riddell: there was an empty seat on your left
<steveire> Ah, right.
<nixternal> jeesh, don't even know your left from your right :)
<Riddell> seele: it wasn't empty, it was reserved for my smoothie
<jjesse> my right
<seele> Riddell: jjesse is a smoothie?
<jjesse> yes i am a blueberry smoothier
<nixternal> a smoothie he thought I sat on :)
<Riddell> jjesse was on the left of the smoothie
<seele> oooh
<seele> hmm..
<seele> wait.. tonio got you coffee?
<jjesse> no tonio didnt get me coffee
<seele> ok, then i dont think we met
<seele> heh
<Riddell> I'm still unconvinced NCommander is really here
<Hobbsee> Riddell: he is, he is...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: poke him in the ribs
<Riddell> I can't until I know who he is
<jjesse> i think NCommander was in the last session i was in?
<NCommander> jjesse, I'm with mobile
<NCommander> Riddell, care to eat launch?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, shoosh
<Hobbsee> NCommander: <evil grin>
<NCommander> Hobbsee, I will get revenge for that
<Hobbsee> :P
 * ScottK-laptop advises NCommander to avoid trying to out revenge Hobbsee.
<Riddell> NCommander: you'd need to find me first :)
<NCommander> Riddell, I saw you when I arrived last night!
<Riddell> did I see you?
<NCommander> Yes, you talked to me and introduced yourself
<NCommander> I was wearing a red dress shirt, and a black jacket
 * seele read that as "I was wearing a red dress"
<jjesse> so did i
<seele> too much matrix
<Riddell> I met a lot of people last night, I'm not sure I met anyone in a red shirt
 * NCommander rewrites the matrix to remove seele's memories of it
<DaSkreech> Were you looking at the NCommander in the red dress?
 * ScottK-laptop looks for needles for his eyes.
<DaSkreech> A cat like it or the same cat?
<NCommander> ScottK, I perfer acid
<ScottK-laptop> Needles are traditional.
<ScottK-laptop> Looking at the enabling third party repos discussion we'll definitely need a KDE apturl for Juanty.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: ^^
 * ScottK-laptop runs off to shuffle kids around ....
<seele> food?
<ScottK-laptop> No, we don't eat the kids.  They frown on that.
 * ryanakca grins and wishes he was in MV
<ryanakca> Does each item get it's seperate IRC channel (since they aren't using SIP this year)?
<seele> ryanakca: yes, althought it seems like some of the rooms don't have IRC channels (yet?)
<ryanakca> seele: *nod*
 * ryanakca wishes they had SIP...
<DaSkreech> hunger: Hi
<hunger> DaSkreech: ho.
<DaSkreech> hunger: how goes?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Not too well. I'm sick.
<DaSkreech> Oh Sorry to hear
<DaSkreech> what with?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Nothing mayor, just a common cold. Just a bit harder than usual.
<DaSkreech> I had an uncommon cold once
<DaSkreech>  was horible
<DaSkreech> :)
<hunger> Well, the common one can be nasty enough:-)
<DaSkreech> Yeah Esp in winter
<EagleScreen> I think that there is no way to change the font size of some KDE applications in Kubuntu 8.10, for instance: Adept, gdebi-kde..
<smarter> EagleScreen: that's because they're run by root
<smarter> which has it's own parameters
<smarter> so you have to launch systemsettings as root(using kdesudo systemsettings) if you want to change parameters used by these apps
<EagleScreen> smarter surely you have reason, thanks
<smarter> thought it's workaround, real solution involves policykit and at least 1 more year of development I'd say :p
<smarter> EagleScreen: you're welcome
<smarter> 'night people
<EagleScreen> i think OpenSuse 11.1 will use Policykit for KDE 4.1
<EagleScreen> it is releases 18th december
<yuriy> hmm uds is on for a day now isn't it? is there a schedule up?
 * ScottK-laptop hands yuriy http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-jaunty/
<yuriy> thanks ScottK-laptop
<FireRabbit> ScottK-laptop: hey, this is wrong: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebindings/ubuntu/annotate/7?file_id=qyoto.pc-20081202130636-qf2gdt7wssmot037-52
<ScottK-laptop> FireRabbit: OK, what should it be (and chat with directhex about it, because I think he did that)?
<FireRabbit> ah okay. it should be "kdebindings-4.4" instead of "qyoto-4.3" in the libs path. this should move upstream though.
<ScottK-laptop> Why?  qyoto is the binary package name (IIRC)
<FireRabbit> qt-dotnet.dll is installed into /usr/lib/cli/kdebindings-4.4/
<ScottK-laptop> Oh.
<Ch1ppy> Does anyone know what is happening with kopete and msn in the 4.2 beta? When can we expect libmsn to be added and such?
<ScottK-laptop> Ch1ppy: Yes we know.  If you want everything to work, don't run a beta.
<Ch1ppy> ScottK-laptop: Er, not what I was asking. I know it doesn't work, I'm asking when it will :)
<ScottK-laptop> Ch1ppy: I'm telling you if you want it to work, go back to 4.1.
<Ch1ppy> ScottK-laptop: I'm on 4.1. I'm waiting for this so I can check out 4.2. So I'm wondering when that will be.
<ScottK-laptop> Ch1ppy: It's hard to tell exactly.  Sorry if I seem short, but you are about that bazillionth person to show up and ask.
<Ch1ppy> ScottK-laptop: No worries, I know how it is. Will it be in a week or so? Before the end of the month? I'm just wondering about a ballpark.
<ScottK-laptop> Not in a week or so.  Hard to tell.
<Ch1ppy> ScottK-laptop: Alright, thanks. Will it be announced on kubuntu.org, or will the 4.2 beta article just be updated?
<ScottK-laptop> I'd expect it'll get a mention in the next relevant post, but I'm not the one that'll write it, so who knows.
<Ch1ppy> ScottK-laptop: Alright. Thanks for the help :)
<cbr> libmsn is in Debian's NEW queue at the moment
<cbr> has been for 6 days
<DaSkreech> Debian has something going on?
<cbr> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<cbr> see for yourself
<Ch1ppy> cbr: That's just the amd64 version isn't it?
<cbr> well, other stuff usually gets built automagically by the buildd's with a small delay iirc
<cbr> but dunno
<FireRabbit> ScottK-laptop: did you guys see that debian has kdebindings 4.2 packages as well?
<ScottK-laptop> FireRabbit: Yes.  Riddell did ours first, so there are some differences.  We need to sort those out.  Probably after NCommander gets off his backside and fixes armel.
<FireRabbit> okay.
<Riddell> seele: is it socially acceptable to share nail clippers?  (and if so do you have any I can borrow?)
<seele> Riddell: since we're close friends and all i think it would be ok.. not nearly as intimate as a toothbrush :P
<seele> Riddell: but unfortunately i dont have any clippers.  i do have a nail file if that will help?
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: They may have them to give you at the hotel.
<JontheEchidna> gap-analysis session in ~20 minutes?
<jjesse> what room is that one in?
<Riddell> anseris mons, our sessions are on Mars
 * JontheEchidna has the desktop live stream queued up
<JontheEchidna> they're talking about boring networking stuff right now
<Riddell> I realise the camera is pointing straight at me, the video from this session is going to be really boring
<jjesse> what building is anseris mons?
<JontheEchidna> there is a video feed?
<jjesse> the sessions are being recorded and will show up later
<JontheEchidna> oh, nice
<jjesse> what building are you in Riddell?
<Riddell> the other side of the building we had lunch in
<jjesse> ok gotta go find it
<jpds> Riddell: I wonder if the camera is even on.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-09
<Riddell> poke rgreening, nixternal, seele, tonio kubuntu session
<NCommander> Riddell, do you mind if I upload a python-qt4 package?
 * NCommander notes that we have a bit of an issue with KDE libs and ARM and a possible transition ...
<Riddell> NCommander: not if it fixes things
<jjesse> Riddell:
<NCommander> Riddell, wait, what?
<Riddell> NCommander: if you fix things uploading the fix is good :)
<NCommander> But you just said if it fixes things, don't upload :-P
<NCommander> Riddell, anyway, I'm having ARM build issues ... again
<NCommander> Riddell, https://edge.launchpad.net/~sonicmctails/+archive
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> er
<Riddell> NCommander: I said I don't mind uploads if it fixes things
<FireRabbit> directhex: hey, you there?
<NCommander> Riddell, StevenK is doing a test build on real hardware for me
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<nixternal> pokey pokey
 * DaSkreech pokes nixternal With stick of Doooooooooom
<directhex> FireRabbit, ?
<FireRabbit> hey there is a typo in qyoto.pc
<FireRabbit> the libs path is wrong
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: If you agree, just push it in bzr and I'll merge it.
<directhex> FireRabbit, i haven't touched it - i didn't think pusling took on my pc files0
<FireRabbit> debian does not ship a pc file
<FireRabbit> it needs to be added upstream.. but until then.. the package is broken for now
<directhex> if the path is wrong in qyoto.pc, then it should be pretty trivial to fix
<FireRabbit> yes should take 10 seconds :)
<directhex> i don't have any of my bzr nonsense here on this box - easiest for you to fix
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Somebodby pastebin me the diff and I'll get it in bzr
<FireRabbit> ScottK-laptop: http://gist.github.com/33700
<FireRabbit> hm you know that version needs to change too
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: ^^ Do you agree with that change?
<FireRabbit> (reload it)
<ScottK-laptop> Why is the version 4.3/4.4?  I'd have expected 4.1 or 4.2?
<FireRabbit> its qt 4.4
<FireRabbit> i dont know why the install dir is kdebindings-4.4
<ScottK-laptop> Ah.  OK.  That almost makes sense.
 * ScottK-laptop waits for confirmation from directhex.
<directhex> FireRabbit, because the assembly version is 4.4.0.0 presumably
<FireRabbit> yes the assembly version is 4.4.0.0
 * ScottK-laptop still waits for confirmation.
<directhex> i'm checking
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks
<directhex> cp obj-*-linux-gnu*/lib/qt-dotnet.dll debian/libqyoto4.4-cil/usr/lib/cli/kdebindings-4.4/
<directhex> okay, yes, that adds up then
<ScottK-laptop> So I need to change rules too?
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: ^^?
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, no, that's from the build log
<ScottK-laptop> Ah.  OK.
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, i.e. FireRabbit's change is needed to match that build log
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: OK.  I'll make the change.
<ScottK-laptop> FireRabbit: What's your actual name so I can credit you in debian/chanagelog
<FireRabbit> Eric Butler
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks
<FireRabbit> thanks for fixing it
<ScottK-laptop> FireRabbit: I'm not going to upload it right now (it's a big package to build).  I'm putting the change in bzr so it'll be in the next upload when we get to it.
<FireRabbit> sounds good
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: txwikinger apparently has info on how to make python apps into kcm modules
<JontheEchidna> or at least was pointed in that direction by sime :P
<vorian> hai
<JontheEchidna> vorian: y hello thar
<vorian> how goes it JontheEchidna!
<JontheEchidna> wishing I was at UDS
<JontheEchidna> lol
<vorian> yeah, me too!
<vorian> stupid boss
<DaSkreech> vorian: Ask your boss to come to Camp KDE :0
<vorian> when is that?
<DaSkreech> Jan
<DaSkreech> http:// camp.kde.org
<vorian> oh!
<vorian> maybe
<JontheEchidna> two people talking at once... confusing
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: cool. That's awesome. I'll ping him on it
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: /me waves to everyone
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: you listening?
<JontheEchidna> ya
<rgreening> o/ waves back
<ScottK-laptop> directhex and FireRabbit: Pushed up to revision 8.
<ScottK-laptop> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebindings/ubuntu/annotate/8?file_id=qyoto.pc-20081202130636-qf2gdt7wssmot037-52
<DaSkreech> vorian: :-D
<directhex> ScottK, good good
<seele> rgreening: you should use a checkbox for the incoming traffic option
<rgreening> seele: you mean for the default policy?
<seele> for ufw-kde
<rgreening> seele: possibly. That would clean up the UI a bit... only thing is it's not really an on/off conceptually.. so it may be confusing to the user...
<seele> it's either or
<seele> you allow incoming traffic or you dont
<seele> on/off, yes/no, enabled/disabled
<seele> checkboxes mean all that
<seele> and they are opposite options
<rgreening> seele: yeah... ok, let me have a look at that. I may need to do some re-wording to ensure the context and implications are clear. thanks
<seele> sure, it's just a suggestion
<rgreening> :)
<stdin> anyone feel like fixing the KDE 4.1.80 -dev packages? :)
<JontheEchidna> they're broken?
<JontheEchidna> oh, file conflicts with pkg-kde-tools?
<ScottK-laptop> It's fixed in Jaunty.  I think it's just the PPA needs fixing.
<stdin> I think they are, or it's my PPA that's broken
<stdin> yeah, using the experimental PPA packages
<stdin> problems with kdebase-workspace-dev
<Riddell> anyone care about 4.1.3 in intrepid?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<stdin> I'm still running 4.1.3, just building something in .80
<ScottK> Riddell: I have to leave now to go recover $ELDEST_CHILD from work, but would be glad to discuss later.
<DaSkreech> when isKDE 4.1.4 due ?
<vorian> DaSkreech: tagging is wednesday
<vorian> da10th :P
<seele> DaSkreech: december 17th
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> fells late
<DaSkreech> feels
<seele> no kidding.. feels like 9 *yawn*
<jjesse-dell9> almost time for dinner some place
<Riddell> ScottK: it's still in -proposed, it needs someone to comment on the bugs in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/+bugs?field.bug_reporter=jr that they're all good
<Riddell> then poke pitti to copy it over
<rgreening> seele: I updated and committed the UI change :) thanks. I think it will work better.
<seele> rgreening: sweet
<rgreening> seele: you know, I always ended up pronouncing pidgen "pigden" ... haha dont know why. Dyslexic
<jjesse-dell9> its cause you are canadian eh
<rgreening> I think I should write a clone called pigden. write it in perl so its completed unreadable
<seele> rgreening: hmm.. i wonder if i pronounce the d or if i say it like pigeon
<jjesse-dell9> i always ignore the d
<rgreening> I miss my MSN in Kopete
<jjesse-dell9> isnt there a thread on that on kubuntu-devel
<rgreening> yep
<seele> msn is broken in kopete?
<rgreening> yep
<jjesse-dell9> no plugin
 * rgreening cries
<jjesse-dell9> or something like that
<seele> oh 4.2
<seele> damn.. that sucks. i need msn for work
<rgreening> yep. libmsn missing from debian
<Riddell> I can sync that from incoming I guess
<Riddell> except, we're just leaving
<Riddell> someone remind me to do that tonight
<Riddell> ** https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntyGapAnalysis
<Riddell> please review ^^
<DaSkreech> Adept
<ScottK> Riddell: libmsn is in Debian New currently.
<ScottK> Riddell: When I did this for 3.5.10 in Hardy I did one bug for the whole thing ....
<ScottK> Riddell: They all have at least one "works for me" comment now.
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, looks like we have our work cut out for us for Jaunty
<JontheEchidna> lots o' stuff to go after
<Riddell> ScottK: pitti said it needed one bug per package, which seems daft t ome
<Riddell> ScottK: excellent, I shall remind him over dinner to get it moved
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Your mistake was asking in advance ...
<Riddell> mmm
<Riddell> we forgot to include apturl in our session today, we should make sure to get that in
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Would you please do the sync for mlt++ in Bug 306257?  I need it as a build-dep for getting kdenlive to the KDE4 version.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306257 in mlt++ "Please sync mlt++ 0.3.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306257
<Riddell> evening jpds
 * a|wen finally got his MSN support back in kopete, yay!
<glade88> JontheEchidna: I cannot reproduce it.. Shall I mark it as "fixed released" ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: about soyuz and neon: I noticed that multiple PPA's per user/team would make sense, quite some people broke their installation because they were upgrading while I wasn't finished rolling the intrepid stack
<apachelogger> mcas: pong
<mcas> apachelogger: hi
<mcas> sorry to late apachelogger
<apachelogger> meh :P
<JontheEchidna> glade88: ya, you can mark it fixed
<glade88> JontheEchidna: ok :)
<cbr> the system settings module for nepomuk and strigi says that the "strigi service is not running"
<cbr> how should i enable it?
<smarter> don't
<smarter> just don't :P
<cbr> why
<smarter> because I've never seen strigi running without using all your CPU and creating really big cache
<smarter> and that currently there is almost no way to use it
<JontheEchidna> truths^
<JontheEchidna> I have had a multiple GiB cache come from enabling strigi
<smarter> I think krunner might let you search for files if strigi is enabled, but that's it, and it probably does not work great too
<smarter> (krunner=ALT+F2)
<cbr> WTF
<cbr> i didnt change anything @ krunner options
<cbr> just viewed them
<cbr> but it broke something
<cbr> it displays some excessive popup on the side
<cbr> that's really annoying
<cbr> WTF
<cbr> how did that just happen
<cbr> it looks like a feature or smth, cuz it looks designed
<cbr> but no way did i enable something
<smarter> it's quicksand
<smarter> (I guess)
<smarter> configure --> user interface --> command oriented
<cbr> no, i tried it, but then turned back to the "command oriented" stuff
<smarter> to get back to the normal stuff
<cbr> but those popups now appear beside the normal stuff
<cbr> go try it
<cbr> oh god :/
<Nightrose> someone please ping me when rgreeneg shows up
<NCommander> Nightrose, he's here in the room somewhere
<Nightrose> NCommander: ah tell him i talked to someone yesterday also interested in a good twitter client - probably a good idea to work together
<apachelogger> collaboration--
<apachelogger> causes less clearity in copyright :P
<ScottK-laptop> Nightrose: Amarok is not listed as a supported player on icecast.com.  It's working great for me to listen to UDS stuff.  Someone from Amarok might want to disucss that with them.
<Nightrose> ScottK-laptop: amarok 1 or 2?
<ScottK-laptop> Amarok 1.
<Nightrose> ok thx
<ScottK-laptop> I'm using the released Intrepid package.
<Nightrose> ok
<DaSkreech> Why wouldn't it work?
<ScottK-laptop> It would and does, but it's not listed as a supported player.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: UDS stuff?
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.
<ScottK-laptop> http://icecast.ubuntu.com/
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> nowadays, everyone got icecast because that fluendo stuff is not working :P
<DaSkreech> Dirac!!
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: looks more like a video codec?
<DaSkreech> Ah right :) I just remember it being Open source DRM
<jjesse-dell9> lot of discussion on installer on identi.ca follow udsdesktop right now
<jjesse-dell9> also gobby page, connect to gobby.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> What should I subscribe to?
<DaSkreech> Anyone on enabling trusted third party repositories?
<jjesse-dell9> kubuntu jaunty installer or something like that
<DaSkreech> Which brings me to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<DaSkreech> Is that official? ^^^
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: more offical then before
<apachelogger> *than
<DaSkreech> Yeah I'm on all the kubuntu stuff :-) I meant anything else interesting
 * apachelogger needs to review the source again
<DaSkreech> So should I be on the third party repository gobby discussion so that we can look at supporting community KDE3 ?
<apachelogger> if someone can monitor the ppa, that is not much of a problem
<apachelogger> but apparently no one has time for that
<DaSkreech> Well that would be the >trusted< part of the repository
<DaSkreech> At what point do we trust them?
<apachelogger> well, this should have planed better... IMHO they are trusted when >=MOTU monitors the changes and is able to kick stuff out (i.e. has upload rights)
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: does that come with setting up a PPA ?
<apachelogger> if you set it up for a team, yes, but that ppa is setup for a user
<apachelogger> so the upload part doesn't apply
<DaSkreech> hmm ok
<DaSkreech> Maybe we can ask if they would like to be a team effort?
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: we already contacted once, but I had to leave so I couldn't participate in the discussion
<DaSkreech> Can someone change the session to kubuntu-jaunty-installer :)
<DaSkreech> instead of kunbuntu ?
<apachelogger> evil typo
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Is there still plans for edubuntu-desktop-kde ?
<apachelogger> rgreening: KDE 4 got it's own space indicater, which is by design superior to the cairo one, you'd just need to add multi-color support to the widget
<DaSkreech> It's still in Ibex but is it still just you maintaining it?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: not really
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<DaSkreech> No plans for marble in kunbuntu installer?
<Riddell> marble in installer would be cool but not actually at all useful to anyone and takes up space on the CD
<seele> would be a bit overkill
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<nixternal> sorry I missed the Kubuntu packaging one, I was following the archive reorg which != fun
<DaSkreech> Well all I want is that when you click it zooms in
<DaSkreech> that's neat in Gnome but never happened in KDE
<apachelogger> it's not neat in gnome
<apachelogger> it is the worst possible implementation of zoom IMHO
<rgreening> apachelogger: cool. I'll ad it.
<Riddell> yeah their zoom in is horrible
<Riddell> it should work far more sanely
<rgreening> Nightrose: ping
<Riddell> it's only people who live in the caribbean who need zoom in really
<Nightrose> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> hey Nightrose
<Nightrose> haha Riddell
<Nightrose> having fun at uds?
<rgreening> Nightrose: yes
<rgreening> :)
<Nightrose> meanies!
<Nightrose> wanna be there as well
<rgreening> to bad you weren't here to bug :P
<Nightrose> :(
<Nightrose> but well i got to spend a weekend in the kde office instead :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think the primary usecase is for people with visual impairment
<Nightrose> that was much more fun i am sure
<rgreening> hehe
<apachelogger> Nightrose: more geeks = more fun
<Nightrose> rgreening: anyway... - the kde office manager's bf is a mac guy - and we managed to make him want to contribute to kde
<ScottK-laptop> Might ask TheMuso for a usability review then.
<Nightrose> rgreening: and the thing he wants to do is a twitter client using the ruby bindings
<Nightrose> he is a real twitter addict so i think that will work out fine
<Nightrose> wanna join him?
<Nightrose> oh and he installed kubuntu yesterday
<Nightrose> \o/
<rgreening> Nightrose: cool.
<rgreening> Nightrose: there exists one in python gtk, so I was going to look at using that...
<Riddell> doen't plasma already have a twitter client?
<Nightrose> Riddell: it is horrible
<rgreening> Riddell: it's bad
<rgreening> :)
<jjesse-dell9> gwibber is a much better client for twitter/identi.ca
<Nightrose> rgreening: let me get you his twitter nick then you can msg him - sec
<rgreening> Riddell: although, someone with commit to kde could update with patches I suppose... if I fixed it
<jjesse-dell9> but gwibber is gtk only
<rgreening> jjesse-dell9: yes, it would need porting to qt/kde
<Nightrose> jjesse-dell9: segfault is looking for someone to do a Qt frontend
<rgreening> jjesse-dell9: which is what I was thinkin
<Nightrose> rgreening: http://twitter.com/purzelrakete <- that is the guy
<rgreening> cool
<Nightrose> rgreening: tell him i send you then he'll know :)
<rgreening> ok
<ScottK> NCommander: How goes python-qt4 porting?
<mcasadevall> ScottK-laptop: I've done some work, I'm waiting on StevenK to finish a build for me.
<ScottK> OK.
<mcasadevall> mcasadevall: for the time being, I"m on this nick, my NCommande r session is currently on the projector
<nixternal> NCommander: why are you using xfce?
<nixternal> oops, just made the projector blink :p
<nixternal> thank goodness there wasn't a libnotify popup on that one :)
<mcasadevall> nixternal: I've always used Xfce ...
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> I am cold
<nixternal> apachelogger: I will keep you warm!
<mcasadevall> I switch to GNOME and KDE
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<mcasadevall> But Xfce been my main desktop for a very long time.
<Riddell> DaSkreech: you are now my usecase for the installer spec :)
<DaSkreech> heehee :)
<DaSkreech> I live in the Caribbean :)
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Hey :0
<Riddell> exactly
<DaSkreech> Isn't there a libgwibber?
 * apachelogger saddles his pony to get some tea
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you see my question from cprov?
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you see my answer :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: about soyuz and neon: I noticed that multiple PPA's per user/team would make sense, quite some people broke their installation because they were upgrading while I wasn't finished rolling the intrepid stack
<Riddell> yes that would seem nice
<mcasadevall> apachelogger: you could stage in your personal PPA then copy
 * mcasadevall does that with Xfce updates
<apachelogger> mcasadevall: people also use my personal PPA
<mcasadevall> apachelogger: so make another group :-)
 * mcasadevall runs
 * DaSkreech talks here since the gobby server is dead :(
<apachelogger> :P
<DaSkreech> Is wifi part of the catch up?
<apachelogger> wifi?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<apachelogger> catch up?
<apachelogger> /usr/bin/batl10n:58:in `initialize': No such file or directory - ./debian/control (Errno::ENOENT)
<DaSkreech> wasn't there a problem with static IPs in Ibex?
<Riddell> that's covered by having new networkmanager plasmoid
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: the Gobby server writeups
<apachelogger> batl10n is clearly using too many vars
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you take a look at it recently? it seems to be coming along quite nicely
<Riddell> apachelogger: I havn't no
<apachelogger> very recommendable :)
<apachelogger> maybe we should snapshot a package
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I added a mention of apturl to the spec wiki
<apachelogger> so, which icecast stream would I want to listen to?
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: which page?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm in xorg config, other people are in ubiquity
 * apachelogger needs to turn up the volume
<ScottK-laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<Riddell> proofing needed https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntyInstaller
<apachelogger> Riddell: "he uses he new map to select it."
<jjesse-dell9> seele: you hanging out in the plenary?
<Riddell> what's US English for cobbler?
<jjesse-dell9> shoe maker?
<Riddell> actually cobbler seems to work
<NCommander> hey Riddell
<Riddell> hi NCommander
<NCommander> Riddell, I finally have an armel emulator going (ogra gave me the necessary tip to get things going)
<NCommander> I can now actually build things in less than a day!
<seele> jjesse-dell9: yes, i think julian is doing the desktop experience talk thing
<jjesse-dell9> seele: ah trying to stay awake through the rest of the stuff then
<Riddell> NCommander: yay
<Riddell> UDS dudes: going to the computer museum trip?
<NCommander> Riddell, I'm thinking about it
<jjesse-dell9> yes i am
<jjesse-dell9> excited for it
<NCommander> Riddell, anyway, I have some things I need sponsored soonish
<NCommander> How long until the next KDE 4.1 alpha?
<NCommander> Because now that I can *gasp* compile things at decent speeds ...
<Riddell> you mean 4.2?
<NCommander> er, 4.2
<NCommander> yeah
<Riddell> beta 2 tagged today alledgedly
<seele> jjesse-dell9: yeah.. i'm back to doing some work for a bit
<jjesse-dell9> me too trying to stay awake
<DaSkreech> Isn't 4.2 already out of Alpha?
<Riddell> yes
<devinheitmueller> Riddell: did you ever have any success getting Kaffeine 0.8.7 to build for jaunty?
<Riddell> devinheitmueller: I havn't looked at it I'm afraid
<Riddell> was on holiday and now at the ubuntu summit
<devinheitmueller> ah.
<devinheitmueller> I'm just getting increasingly nervous since 0.8.7 missed the Intrepid window too.
<devinheitmueller> There are lots of US users trying to do ATSC scanning, which wasn't available until 0.8.7
<devinheitmueller> I'm a Kaffeine developer and not an Kubuntu, but is there anything I can do to help?
<Riddell> keep poking us :)
<devinheitmueller> Do you know when the merge window closes?
<Riddell> a while yet
<devinheitmueller> We were planning a release that provide s2api support, but it won't work until kernel 2.6.28 is released.  Do you know what kernel Jaunty is planning on including?
<Riddell> FeatureFreeze Feb 19th
<devinheitmueller> Please forgive my general Ubuntu ignorance.
<devinheitmueller> Yeah, but isn't there a debian import freeze that is earlier?
<Riddell> that's just the automatic importer
<Riddell> kaffeine needs done by hand anyway since we have our own changed (codec installer)
<devinheitmueller> Ah, ok.
<Riddell> jaunty currently has linux 2.6.28-2.3
<devinheitmueller> Ah.
<devinheitmueller> Hmmm....  It would be great if we could get the yet unreleased 0.8.8 in since that has the s2api and other fixes, but I don't want you guys to have to do the work twice.
<Riddell> let me see if I can get kaffeine merged before the next session
<devinheitmueller> Pardon, I am unfamiliar with the terminology.  What do you mean by "session"?
<jjesse-dell9> we are at a developer summit, Riddell is between sessions at the summit
<devinheitmueller> Oh, duh.  Sorry.
<jjesse-dell9> no worries
<devinheitmueller> I was thinking perhaps "session" was Ubuntu code for "release merge window".  :-)
 * NCommander waits on QEMU ...
<devinheitmueller> Riddell:  Ok.  Thanks!
<Riddell> oh, I remember, I was doing the kaffeine merge but XInput.h had disappeared
<Riddell> so it's all the fault of those X packagers
<seele> WHAT?
<seele> i sat in here for nothing?
<seele> grr
<Hobbsee> why, what's happening there?
<seele> some talk on python
<seele> it looks like tomorrows scheduled talk
<devinheitmueller> Riddell: oh?  Well, that's good to know.
<Riddell> "Need to get 327MB/327MB of archives."  hmm, might take some time
<Hobbsee> ah, darn
<NCommander> Riddell, that's been fixed for awhile
<jjesse-dell9> seele: you and me both
<jjesse-dell9> argh
<Riddell> yeah, I expected so
<jjesse-dell9> now i dont know what to go to next
<jjesse-dell9> someplace with a power plug
<jjesse-dell9> seele: have you picked up your staff shirt yet?  heading to community room to gather mine
<seele> jjesse-dell9: where is the community room?
<jjesse-dell9> ummm in the other builing
<jjesse-dell9> dia room
<Riddell> I'd make a joke about seele wearing blue but I'm afraid she might scowel at me
<seele> :P
<seele> jjesse-dell9: ok.. i'm going to walk over and get it too
<jjesse-dell9> ok see you there
 * DaSkreech whispers to seele at least make sure your toothbrush is a different colour
<seele> nixternal: let me know how the upstream session goes.. this desktop session might not be interesting
<seele> or at least, relevant to anything we do
<DaSkreech> is anyone going to Asus per chance?
<jjesse-dell9> seele: how much of this desktop stuff is going to be gnome only?
<jjesse-dell9> seems like most?
<DaSkreech> jjesse-dell9: 99.361 percent?
<jjesse-dell9> probablly
<DaSkreech> There is a Colloboration section as to how to unify the different Ubuntu flavours on Gobby
<DaSkreech>  Don't know if that's a talk or not
<nixternal> seele: so far so good on the upstream project...it is more upstream bug contact related
<jjesse-dell9> did someone just say "as long as we dont break it too bad?"
<DaSkreech> >_<
<jjesse-dell9> seele: those are all gnome apps
<DaSkreech> Gnome == Desktop
<jjesse-dell9> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/tmp/notifications
<jjesse-dell9> and then in the main txt file they are all main
<jjesse-dell9> meant they are all gnome
<jjesse-dell9> kubuntu jaunty documentation is next session
<seele> jjesse-dell9: yes.. but they are talking about other stuff too
<seele> and it is good to know what they are doing about notifications
<jjesse-dell9> is there a kde4 port of konverstation yet?
<jjesse-dell9> kde apps to use knotify if it supports it
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-10
<seele> Riddell: what is your opinion on the ctrl+alt+backspace issue?
<seele> Riddell: because it effects kubuntu
<ScottK-laptop> seele: I think we should change the K menu to say Start so Windows users won't be confused.
<seele> ScottK-laptop: there are many threads on that topic
<ScottK-laptop> I thin it's fine the way it is.
<seele> hmm.. so we're disabling ctrl+alt+backspace for jaunty
<seele> and we are hoping that we get a x.org config GUI to be able to adjust the option
<seele> otherwise you have to edit the xorg config
<ScottK-laptop> Well 'we' aren't disabling it, upstream is changing the default.
<ScottK-laptop> Bad idea, IMO, but I guess we're stuck with it
<jtechidna> :/
<seele> ScottK-laptop: we're stuck with it
<seele> ScottK-laptop: it is an option which can be reenabled
<seele> but possibly we wont have a GUI to do that so we would have to edit by hand
<seele> which.. i guess for the people who want the ctrl alt backspace could do that
<seele> (but then again.. i use it all the time and i hate editing conf files by hand..)
<ScottK-laptop> What's the alternative when X hangs?
<seele> ScottK-laptop: reboot
<ScottK-laptop> How?  ssh?
<seele> ScottK-laptop: powerbutton?
<seele> ScottK-laptop: i dont know.  i just know that we will have a checkbox where you can reenable the option
<ScottK-laptop> seele: That's a hard shutdown, not a reboot
<seele> well whatever.  we're stuck with the default.  i'm here to make sure we get our checkbox
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  That's something I guess
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks
<jjesse-dell9> anyone able to get to wiki.kubuntu.org
<jjesse-dell9> im getting a internal 500 error
<Riddell> mm, broken
<jjesse-dell9> hopefully i didnt do it
<seele> hmm.. are there any dinner plans?
<Riddell> I'm going out shopping
<seele> grocery shopping?
<Riddell> seele: nail clippers, cobblers, fly's electrics
<seele> what's wrong wit your shoes?
<seele> and wtf is fly's electrics?
<seele> i have a nail file, but that might not be enough?
<Riddell> my shoes are falling apart
<Riddell> fly's is a computer shop
<seele> uh huh
<Riddell> well you can convince me to go shopping another time and use your nail file if you want dinner instead
<seele> Riddell: i wouldnt want you to go the way of the cobbler's children though
<seele> although.. where are you going to get shoes?
<seele> hmm.. i did see a khols
<Riddell> I have shoes, I just need them to be fixed
<seele> you can fix shoes?
<Riddell> although having them fixed would mean that I was shoeless for a fit
<seele> you are a bit crazy.. if they are broken, why not buy a new pair?
<Riddell> it's so sweet when people conform to their national stereotypes :)
 * ScottK-laptop wonders what's wrong with duct tape.
<seele> but theyre broken! it's not like youre not using a perfectly good pair of shoes
<ScottK-laptop> Well you have to break new ones in.
<seele> ScottK-laptop: duct tape doesnt work too well on soles
<seele> i guess you could patch toe holes that way
<seele> i dunno if it would be very water resistant
<Riddell> it's not holes, it's the sole coming away from the top half, duct tape wouldn't hold it though and well I wouldn't want to look unfashionable
<seele> no.. duct tape is cool with the kids still
<DaSkreech> Anyone on KDE 4.1.3 ?
<Riddell> not I
<seele> Riddell: super glue?
<seele> DaSkreech: whats up
<Riddell> seele: maybe, I don't have any handy
<DaSkreech> I can't open URLs with kate on 4.2 beta
<seele> Riddell: super market?
<seele> Riddell: i don't know where youre going to find someone to fix your shoes.. did you look up a shop?
<Riddell> there's one not far from here
<DaSkreech> it tells me that ~/Documents/http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/tmp/notifications/notifications-multiverse.txt is not able to be read
<seele> whoa.. i have a balcony on my room
<Riddell> oh aye balcony, I should take in that washing
<DaSkreech> The hell?
<seele> DaSkreech: ~/Documents/http://...?
<seele> the url worked fine for me
<seele> Riddell: so food or maintenance?
<DaSkreech> seele: I used to be able to say File -> open -> paste URL -> KIO kicks in
<DaSkreech> Now it's not doing it
<Riddell> seele: we could walk towards the cobblers and see if there's a restaurant on the way
<DaSkreech> Pie cobblers? Or Show Cobblers?
<seele> DaSkreech: yeah.. and it worked for me
<DaSkreech> 4.1.3 ?
 * seele still isn't convinced there is a cobbler
<seele> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> Hmm now to figure out if I'm stupid, It's a Kubuntu packaging error or this really is a bug
<seele> DaSkreech: not cobbler like the tastey dessert, a shoe fixer upper
<seele> Riddell: ok fine.. i'll bring a nail file
<DaSkreech> With Elves?
<Riddell> seele: see you downstairs :)
 * DaSkreech ponders Riddell's penchant for getting thigns shared with him
<seele> eh?
<DaSkreech> Your nail file?
<Riddell> eh to who?
<seele> DaSkreech: don't you know that's the only way to get things done?
<DaSkreech> heehee
<DaSkreech> Anyone one on 4.2 beta 1 ?
<seele> DaSkreech: for your information.. no nail file has been shared :P
<DaSkreech> seele: Whoot! Riddell's power has been defeated
<DaSkreech> or de feeted
<DaSkreech> (Nail file reference)
<apachelogger> morning
<apachelogger> good news! batl10n is working with the new framework.... sort of at least
 * apachelogger saddles his pony for the ride to work
<DaSkreech> Hi Ho!
<jjesse> seele they have rock band going on on the 2nd level behind the elevators if you are interested
<DaSkreech> You discovered hidden Elevator Music! Acheivement unlocked
<jjesse> lol
<jjesse> nope in the hotel here aqt #uds
<Riddell> up early Arby?
<Arby> Riddell: I'm always up early, just not always on IRC :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: is, kinda
<nixternal> ScottK-laptop: I think "Start" would be better than that silly K
<nixternal> Riddell: it is Fry's Electronics...but thank you so much for that laugh :)
<nixternal> going through today's show notes up stairs...need to get with tonio and get kde4 beta 1 fixed in our experimental ppa...so if you get a chance you may want to add tonio to that team...tomorrow looks like I will have some free hacking time to work on some stuff
<rgreening> nixternal: But of course we'd be oblidged to spell it KStart to not confuse KDE users
<cbr> woow, with new mesa i get 1100 fps @ glxgears instead of 220
<cbr> and composite effects look smoother
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Is kinda?
<jussi01> @now LA
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: LA - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<jussi01> @now Los angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: December 10 2008, 01:32:54 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 5 days
 * hunger wonders why he has pulseaudio start up all the time.
<hunger> Is that used by ubuntu or kde nowadays?
<Nightrose> ~seen johntheechidna
<kubotu> nope!
<Nightrose> ~seen jontheechidna
<kubotu> JontheEchidna was last seen 15 hours, 4 minutes and 2 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Read error: 60 (Operation timed out))
<Nightrose> better ;-)
<Nightrose> jtechidna: ping
<doc___> hi there
<Nightrose> apachelogger: jtechidna: ScottK: ScottK-laptop: ~30 minutes left until A2 - can one of you copy it over?
<fehrp> I suggest having the possibility to revert to the last 1 or 2 versions of any packet, when residing in unstable branch. Because most of the "updates" worsen or break the software. This happens just too often and no reversion is made possible.
<fehrp> People who use only "stable" repos have to live with old or even antique software.
<fehrp> This is nowhere an acceptable solution for someone, who has to work with his computer
<fehrp> I mean, work in the sense of being sort of compatible with other distros/OSes documents/softwares
<directhex> your definition of antique is a little odd
<fehrp> antique: 2 or 3 years
<directhex> (k)ubuntu is released every 6 months. that's hardly neolithic
<fehrp> well, the IT is another topic than like paintings, developping quite faster.
<fehrp> so antique is appropriate
<fehrp> directhex: yes, but the software updates come more often
<fehrp> like once or twice a week
<Nightrose> someone here who has access to the batcave?
<Nightrose> NEED YOU! ;-)
<directhex> during development, yes. people are constantly changing things and developing things and working on things. certainly there's nothing even close to "stability" in the first 4 months of a release's development cycle
<directhex> but there are a few points. firstly, if you know which package broke, then either install the older deb from /var/cache/apt/archives/ or download the package from launchpad, which maintains a complete history
<directhex> secondly, if you can't help identify problems, then are you sure you should be running a development release during its early days?
<fehrp> Guys, just as a game of thoughts: How about making the last update reversible? This would save AN EXTREMELY lot of hassle. Since the policy: only the latest version is available.
<directhex> it would require significant changes to the way the archive works. what would it achieve?
<fehrp> directhex: I NEED openoffice 3.0 because we WORK with it at WORK, you know?
<fehrp> stable is only openoffice 2.4, which lacks a lot of EXTREMLY important functions.
<directhex> https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<fehrp> directhex: your note on the archive was what I needed, thanks!
<directhex> OOo packages for intrepid. job jobbed.
<fehrp> great, thanks
<ScottK-laptop> Nightrose: I don't think I have any special access there.
<Nightrose> hmmm Harald asked me to ping you or Jon to copy it over if he is not around
<fehrp> directhex: cd /home/fehrp/Documents/LOS
<fehrp> clear
<fehrp> cd /home/fehrp/Documents/LOS
<fehrp> clear
<Nightrose> maybe you have access to the ppa - i don't know where he uploaded it
<ScottK-laptop> Dunno.  I've got no time for the next several hours anyway.
<ScottK-laptop> I can probably investigate in about 4 hours.
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> thx
<fehrp> directhex: there is only one OO package for intrepid: version: 1:3.0.0-6ubuntu0intrepid1 but I need the last one. the one that was actual until like some days
<ScottK-laptop> Currently getting kids off to school and then I have to take a dog to the vet.
<Nightrose> alright - don't worry
<Nightrose> we'll get it done somehow
<NCommander> Nightrose, which PPA?
<fehrp> directhex: there is only a diff:
<fehrp> directhex: there is only a diff:
<fehrp> * 1:3.0.0-4ubuntu0intrepid1 to 1:3.0.0-6ubuntu0intrepid1 (221.3 KiB)
<fehrp> * 1:3.0.0-4ubuntu0intrepid1 to 1:3.0.0-6ubuntu0intrepid1 (221.3 KiB)
<Nightrose> NCommander: dunno - that is the tricky part ;-)
<fehrp> directhex: there is only a diff:
<Nightrose> NCommander: if you could find out that would be perfect
<fehrp> 1:3.0.0-4ubuntu0intrepid1 to 1:3.0.0-6ubuntu0intrepid1 (221.3 KiB)
<fehrp> ls
<fehrp> cd /home/fehrp/Documents
<fehrp> re
<fehrp> directhex: there is no version but the latest on launchpad for openoffice 3.0
<fehrp> there is however a diff to the .4 version to .6
<fehrp> but that does not help
<NCommander> so how goes your time of day Nightrose?
<Nightrose> busy busy
<Nightrose> and drupal is a pita
<Nightrose> right now at least
<NCommander> I'll give you that
 * NCommander is working on the all anonying KDE on ARM issue :-/
<Nightrose> do you know if there is a page we can link to on kubuntu.org?
<NCommander> link to what?
<Nightrose> announcement for kubuntu packages
<Nightrose> usually apachelogger and jtechidna prepare one
 * Nightrose pokes Riddell
<jtechidna> \o
<Nightrose> hey
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: how about A2?
<Nightrose> Harald told me to poke you
<Nightrose> i am nearly done now so hurry hurry hurry ;-)
<JontheEchidna> nice, he already has the package stuffed away in a ppa
<JontheEchidna> I'll just copy it over and prepare a story
<Nightrose> perfect
<Nightrose> thanks
<Nightrose> ping me when done
<NCommander> hey JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: any release announcement url I can link to yet? (If not I can edit the story and throw the link in the minute it goes up)
<JontheEchidna> hi NCommander
<NCommander> how goes it?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: http://amarok.kde.org/en/releases/2.0 in a few minutes
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: ready when you are
<apachelogger> bonjour
<JontheEchidna> It might take a minute or two for the story to hit the frontpage, so just say when
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: great - 5 more minutes - and if you want you could update the wiki page for the kubuntu download
<Nightrose> that would really help
<JontheEchidna> the repository guide?
<JontheEchidna> or the adept howto?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think I fixed the tag based releasing
<JontheEchidna> ah, amarok wiki :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ?
<Nightrose> ah
<apachelogger> Nightrose: release script
<Nightrose> great
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: and I began refactoring the translation stuff, sorting for the statistics  works, I just need to find a sensible way to drop translations that don't match the requirements
 * JontheEchidna wonders how to use his launchpad openid
<Nightrose> apachelogger: cool
<Nightrose> apachelogger++
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna++
<apachelogger> in related news: I merged gypsy with batscripts into kubuntu-dev-tools, manpages and stuff for first iteration are ready, so I can push that stuff once I ensured all the magic works
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: on your profile page you should find a URL
<apachelogger> enter that in the login field and you should be good to go
<JontheEchidna> oh, my profile url is my openid url
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: replace stable with 2.0 please
<Nightrose> we're not keeping 1.4 around there
 * apachelogger notes that highlighting in quassel appears to be b0rked when no client is connected -.-
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: ok ready to go in 2 minutes
<JontheEchidna> k, up the kubuntu page goes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: add a pagebreak somewhere
 * JontheEchidna forgot, oops
<JontheEchidna> and grammar error
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: wiki updated?
<JontheEchidna> just a second
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does one actually need backports?
<JontheEchidna> yes, it deps on 4.1.3
<apachelogger> Oo
<JontheEchidna> apparently there was a build issue with 4.1.2
<apachelogger> how come?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<apachelogger> p3a isn't using backports as package source
<JontheEchidna> hmm, then I guess it was resolved
<apachelogger> or I built against 4.1.80 :P
<JontheEchidna> that would be shitty
<glade88> an admin linky here? http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu oO
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: wiki updated
<JontheEchidna> glade88: reload
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: yay
<Nightrose> thx
<glade88> ++
<glade88> :D
<apachelogger> *downloading deb*
<glade88> https://www.kubuntu.org/node/59 doesnt open for me.. :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:  Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.1.2), kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.1.2),
<JontheEchidna> oh, I guess that part can be removed then :P
<JontheEchidna> glade88: it takes a bit for it to actually hit the front page, some technical shit about caches and the space-time continuuim
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no
<apachelogger> kubuntu.org doesn't use https :P
<JontheEchidna> oh
<glade88> hehe
<glade88> +1 .. works now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hold on
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please use that url http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0
<JontheEchidna> ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you mustn't forget to set the URL path setting ;-)
<apachelogger> node/X looks way too awkward
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> does the news go frontpage for anyone?
 * apachelogger thinks it doesn't like that it was a menu before
<apachelogger> ah, nvm
<glade88> so node/59 would be a permalink, right? if so, this baby goes into kubuntuforums news :)
<JontheEchidna> wiki and story updated
<apachelogger> glade88: news/amarok-2.0
<glade88> thanks
<JontheEchidna> aside from that old kubuntu graphic on the wiki everything's good to go
<apachelogger> Nightrose: maybe I say something rude?
<apachelogger> *may
<Nightrose> shoot
<NCommander> morning apachelogger
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that theme is an abomination of what pasi and I created
<apachelogger> hola NCommander
<NCommander> how goes it apachelogger?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: heh - talk to krf and Ian
 * NCommander finally has stopped spinning his wheels w/ kde4bindings
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I'd rather not, I might have to throw up
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> Amarok got a fine release manager ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose++
<Nightrose> :)
 * Nightrose bounces
<apachelogger> NCommander: drowning in ruby
<NCommander> impressive
<apachelogger> well, I think kubuntu-dev-tools is close to release
<apachelogger> though I also thought that like a week ago ;-)
<glade88> this may be minor, but can the link "Adept howto" on the news page not point to the Kubuntu wiki but the ubuntu wiki.. orange looks ugly :/
<apachelogger> glade88: it is consistent with the other link
<apachelogger> besides, IMHO orange > current kubuntu wiki theme
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * JontheEchidna updated the artwork for the kubuntu amarok-wiki page
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<apachelogger> Nightrose: where and when is release parte?
<Nightrose> see ako ;-)
<glade88> JontheEchidna: sweeet!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I am already feeling sick enough :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> hm, one parte, and no sensible date :(
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how about we throw a IRC party?
<apachelogger> by we I of course mean you and JontheEchidna :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Nightrose> sounds perfect
<Nightrose> count me in
<apachelogger> hooray
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you should break out that intrepid wallpaper you made
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, any news on fkefer's rely project?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: true
<JontheEchidna> maybe write AMAROK TOO all over it
<apachelogger> if I find it...
<Nightrose> apachelogger: rely project?
<apachelogger> streaming
<Nightrose> ah
<Nightrose> no idea
<Nightrose> sent him to work it out with paleo
<Nightrose> he seemed ok with it
<glade88> er.. I fixed the Kubuntu logos on the polski and chinese (japanese?) pages.. but couldnt edit the content.
<apachelogger> glade88: you don't speak japanese?
<glade88> definitely not :p :D
<apachelogger> now that is not good
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I am quite sure that would kill kollide ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: well that's why i send him to paleo ;-)
<apachelogger> good point
 * JontheEchidna amarocks
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I made super mario look french
<JontheEchidna> D:
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/Zeichnung.png
<JontheEchidna> haha
<JontheEchidna> lol @ kbluetooth
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you think I have to mark the party name as (c) markey?
<apachelogger> after all he came up with that
<Nightrose> nah - sven came up with it iirc
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> [18:35:59] <markey> 2.0 itself is the big name
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> [18:36:08] <markey> anything would just distract from it
<Nightrose> ah
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> indeed
<apachelogger> maybe markey copied from sven
<apachelogger> then markey didn't care about the copyright
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> I actually had voyager in the upper right heaven, but somehow every approach of drawing it ended up looking pretty obscene
<apachelogger> s/heaven/sky
<glade88> amarok-kde4 is just a 12MB install oO
<apachelogger> "just"
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you ever clean out the icons directory?
<Nightrose> nope - Gerry is working on it
<apachelogger> ok
<JontheEchidna> http://digg.com/software/Amarok_2_0_0_Released
<JontheEchidna> digg it!
<glade88> soo.. what am I missing here? http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/4314/snapshot2df5.jpg
<glade88> playlists, plugins, connections.. nada
<glade88> *collections
<JontheEchidna> o.o
<JontheEchidna> maybe try wiping your ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok and ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc?
<cbr> woow, the latest mesa speeded kde effects up a lot but the menu b0rkage is still pretty awful :(
<glade88> JontheEchidna: back to business :D
<cbr> when it draws, the background is black for a fraction of a second
<cbr> or rippled
<cbr> especially bad in firefox
<cbr> pretty awful in amarok too though
<cbr> apachelogger: hi
<cbr> i'm trying the capseo kwin decode thingy
<cbr> and it wont work in jaunty
<cbr> mplayer cant detect the codec or smth
<apachelogger> cbr: possible, that stuff is rotting away
<cbr> why can't it be encoded in something reasonable?
<apachelogger> because captury is made as reference implementation for capseo
<apachelogger> and kwin uses captury because it is the only sensible thing that comes with a lib
<apachelogger> music isn't what it used to be
<apachelogger> Nightrose: any suggestions?
<Nightrose> moby!
<apachelogger> I assimilated all of moby
<apachelogger> nothing new there
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I also need a new minion, my old one aint coming back
<Nightrose> your minion "verschleiß" is too high honey!
<Nightrose> you need to take better care of them
<apachelogger> Nightrose: they just don't messure up to me, I would need ~5 of them :S
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> -- Installing: /build/buildd/kde-nightly-kdebase-20081209.7+svn895076/debian/tmp/etc/kde4/wallpaper.knsrc
<apachelogger> that also explains the menu issue
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> merging my server branch of neon with the one on launchpad is going to be fun :S
<jjesse-dell9> mo4nint
<jjesse-dell9> morning :)
<apachelogger> aloha jjesse-dell9
<jjesse-dell9> aloha apachelogger
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think I just fixed GHNS and the menu issue in kde-nightly
<Nightrose> wohooooooooo
<apachelogger> well, once cdbs is built and I invoke usual uploads at least
<apachelogger> Nightrose: are you busy?
<Nightrose> a tiny little bit ;-)
<Nightrose> read: very much so
<apachelogger> lolz
 * apachelogger needs someone else to talk to
<apachelogger> jjesse-dell9: what do you think about adding kde-nightly-kdeedu?
 * apachelogger isn't sure whether there is enough market
<jussi01> apachelogger: you can try me, but I probably will say "wha?" at the end... :P
<apachelogger> jussi01: any music suggestions?
 * jussi01 reads back
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> it just hit me
<jjesse-dell9> apachelogger: ummm i know nothing about kde-nightly-kdeedu
<apachelogger> jjesse-dell9: well, a dude requested to add kdeedu to kde-nightly
<jussi01> apachelogger: dholbachs d+b mix :P
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Amarok" by Mike Oldfield [Amarok, 2000]
<apachelogger> there we go
<jussi01> lol
<apachelogger> the only sensible music
<apachelogger> -59:15
<apachelogger> and so incredibly long
 * apachelogger doesn't have to worry about music for the next hour :D
<Nightrose> apachelogger: +1 for edu - would rock
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you are biased :P
<Nightrose> no way! :P
<apachelogger> ~twitter update soon my head will look like a ruby muhahahaha
<kubotu> status updated
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is danny on vacation or something?
<apachelogger> that is a pretty decent lag commit digest got there
<Nightrose> yea :(
<Nightrose> dunno why
<apachelogger> maybe he also needs a minion
<Riddell> doods
<seele> duuuuuuude
<seele> dude?
<seele> dude.
<apachelogger> ~order tea, earl grey, hot for Riddell
 * kubotu is replicating a hot cup of earl grey for captain Riddell.
<apachelogger> ~order coffee for seele
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to seele.
<seele> how's come i get coffee?
<Nightrose> doooooode!
<Nightrose> there is a dot story for you
<Riddell> ooh, amarok 2 is out
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> ah, dot story
<apachelogger> dooooot
<Nightrose> haha
<jussi01> Riddell: you anywhere near dholbach atm?
<Riddell> jussi01: don't see him
<jussi01> ok
<apachelogger> seele: because one needs a good cup of coffee every 3 hours
<nixternal> I need a good cup of coffee every 3 minutes :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: you could try yelling
<nixternal> I had a good sleep last night...no partying for me
<apachelogger> nixternal: you must be uber cool then
<apachelogger> oh
<seele> nixternal: you must be hungover
<apachelogger> no cool at all
<nixternal> seele: I never get a hangover unless I drink cheap american beer
<nixternal> ie. miller, bud, coors, and so on
<apachelogger> american beer = cheap beer
<nixternal> not true
<apachelogger> true it is
<nixternal> Goose Island is one of the best beers in the world
<seele> apachelogger: not at all
<apachelogger> Nightrose: neon started for kde-nightly
<Nightrose> \o/
<seele> apachelogger: there are lots of good beers that don't have commercials on tv
<Riddell> rgreening had some cheep beer last night
<nixternal> apachelogger: I will agree that our "corporate american" beers are cheap beers
<seele> if you need hot girls to sell your beer..
<nixternal> lol
<apachelogger> oioi
<nixternal> we have some of the greatest micro-brewed beers I have ever tasted.
<nixternal> and I would almost consider myself a beer master :p
<apachelogger> that might be because of limit of perspective then
<nixternal> and a Jager bomb master
<apachelogger> that sounds weird though
<apachelogger> anyway
<nixternal> though I haven't had a "great" beer since I have been here
 * apachelogger goes shooting some borg while neon is trying not to fall apart
<nixternal> Guiness, but it is out of a bottle at the hotel and it is really nasty that way
<crimsun> nixternal really means the bombing after the Jager(s)
<crimsun> a "blowout" indeed
<nixternal> heh, except the Jager bombs that maddog fed jono and I at Ohio Linux Fest...they didn't have red bull there, so they used some really nasty stuff in them
<nixternal> hahahah
<jussi01> meh, forget the beer, have some finnish vodka
<seele> nixternal: did they use rockstar instead of red bull?
<seele> jagerbomb can taste pretty funky if you don't use red bull.. or something really similarly flavored
<nixternal> seele: I think it was something similar to mt. dew actually
<seele> ew
<rgreening> canadian beer is the best eh
<Riddell> Nightrose: announcement on amarok website doesn't link to kubuntu?
<Nightrose> download page links to it
<Riddell> amarok website is slow today :)
<glade88> um.. we were planning to add #kde-forum to the userbase. Cant I login to the kde userbase using my LP login?
<Riddell> Nightrose: http://dot.kde.org/1228917872
<Nightrose> Riddell: hehe yea - it is getting toeasted
 * Nightrose looks
<nixternal> I am hungry!
<Nightrose> glade88: you should
<glade88> it gives a "Verification error"
<Nightrose> Riddell: yay :)
<rgreening> nixternal: Yeah a coffee breakfast didn't cut it today
<Riddell> Nightrose: published
<Nightrose> weeeeeeeeeeeee
<Nightrose> thx Riddell :)
 * nixternal can't wait for a googrito for lunch
<glade88> Riddell: can we publish an article on dot news regarding the new #kde-forum channel ?
<Riddell> an IRC channel for forums?
<Riddell> don't we already have a support channel for KDE?
<glade88> its not a support channel
<glade88> a forum.kde.org team channel
<glade88> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> so why does that need announced to the public?
<Riddell> surely the forum team will all know about it
<glade88> it does..
<glade88> I was encouraged that we may do this
<glade88> otherwise, it's okay if it isnt
<glade88> we already have a thread in the forum about this.
<smarter> any idea why on a freshly installed Kubuntu 8.10, gtk-qt-engine doesn't seem to work?
<seele> Riddell: has the help.kubuntu.org session been cancelled?  jjesse said you guys talked about it yesterday already
<jjesse-dell9> Riddell: we are skipping it
<jjesse-dell9> seele: skipping it we discussed it yesterday
<jjesse-dell9> jono is continuig community roundtable there
<seele> oh.. alberto.. not luis
<seele> heh
<Riddell> seele: we never had a paticular session for it, it was part of the doc session yesterday
 * seele is bad with names
<Riddell> or did we?
<seele> Riddell: oh, i see it on the schedule
<Riddell> when?
<seele> Riddell: now in DIA?
<Riddell> oh, so it is
<seele> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-jaunty/2008-12-10/
<Riddell> well it's jjesse-dell9's session and if he says it's cancelled then it is
<seele> right..
<seele> the point is that is was on the schedule
<jjesse-dell9> it is on the schedule
<jjesse-dell9> i didnt realize in the doc session there waas a seperate session
<jjesse-dell9> so discussed it there
<jjesse-dell9> and i let jono know he could keep the community room for the next session
<jjesse-dell9> which is where it was scheduled
<jjesse-dell9> seele: clan (claire) might need us for rounding people up for the meusum trip this afternoon
<seele> jjesse-dell9: ok
<Riddell> someone should check with tonio if he knows about the museum
<jjesse-dell9> Riddell: thought it was just for those sponsered?  was tonio sponsored?
<Riddell> no, that's why we should let him know if he'll be left behind
<Riddell> although if there's no busses from google today then he's got a long walk back
<seele> there are a lot of non sponsored people, there would have to be a bus
<Riddell> smarter: check your environment variables are set?
<smarter> checked
<Riddell> GTK2_RC_FILES and that it points to a file that exists?
<smarter> yes
<Riddell> /home/jr/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4?
<smarter> yup, except the jr part of course ;)
<Riddell> and /usr/share/themes/Qt4/gtk-2.0/gtkrc ?
<smarter> it includes it, yes
<jjesse-dell9> gwenview being held back on an update this mroning, using the ppa for kub8untu-users
<jjesse-dell9> if im using the lcd weather applet shouldnt it update as soon as i sign in?  still siting at no infomration after an hour, even when it is setup to update every 30 minutes
<seele> Riddell: would this be able to replace krand upstream?
<Riddell> seele: yes hope so
<seele> whoo
<jjesse-dell9> what session are you two in?
<seele> jjesse-dell9: desktop config tool
<jjesse-dell9> ah
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: How's that python-qt4 problem coming?
<rgreening> Riddell: How do we ensure this doesn't get lost during the cycle (I mean the KDE FE piece)
<Riddell> rgreening: FE?
<seele> is there a way to install the 4.2 beta packages as another instance of kde like neon instead of upgrading?
<rgreening> Riddell: UI (Front-End)
<rgreening> seele: not that I am aware of.
<seele> boo
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, badly
<Riddell> rgreening: keep poking tseliot :)
<NCommander> seele, where was the KDE 4.1 for ARM?
<ScottK-laptop> Maemo
<NCommander> Maemo only has 3.5
<seele> NCommander: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Maemo/KDE4_on_n810
<NCommander> Oh
<seele> deb http://93.157.1.37/~marijn/maemo binary/
<NCommander> I need source packages
<seele> ah, and it looks like marjin's server is down again
<seele> oh, i dunno
<Riddell> NCommander: try asking Mek
<NCommander> where do I find him
<Riddell> #kde-devel
<JontheEchidna> ~np
<JontheEchidna> ~ping
<kubotu> pong
<JontheEchidna> meh
<smarter> ~np
<smarter> oh, last.fm is down
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I was having problems...
 * JontheEchidna is listening to "Ordinary Man" by Triumph
<JontheEchidna> thank god for local collections :P
<NCommander> Riddell, well, maemo solved the issue by not building bindings ...
<Riddell> NCommander: which bindings is he problematic one?
<NCommander> pykde4
<NCommander> You know, the useful one
<Riddell> no Sime around
<NCommander> No ping replies
<Riddell> tried e-mailing sime? or pyqt mailing list?
 * JontheEchidna is listening to "Smells Like Nirvana" by Weird Al
<NCommander> Not yet, because I'm not actually sure its an issue there
<NCommander> :-/
<Riddell> NCommander: not sure it's an issue where?
<smarter> JontheEchidna: great song, but better with the video :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, agreed
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if I have "All about the Pentiums"...
<JontheEchidna> yus!
<smarter> :]
<seele> do you have 404 nor found?
 * JontheEchidna rocks \m/
<NCommander> Riddell, well, I think the remaining issues are kde4bindings
 * JontheEchidna double-clicks on his mizzouse
<NCommander> Riddell, if I'm porting a tool that I want to possible included on a Kubuntu seed, do you want it in PyKDE, or PyQT4?
<seele> w/in 10
<smarter> NCommander: pykde is prefered I'd say
<smarter> *preferred even
<Riddell> as smarter says
<Riddell> NCommander: pyqt list also covers pykde, or you can try the kde-bindings mailing list
<Riddell> why oh why does libkhtml not link to libkjs
<NCommander> The python-qt4 list also covers pykde4?
<Riddell> NCommander: yes
 * JontheEchidna is listening to "YYZ" by Rush
<seele> rgreening: /win 2
<seele> grr
<seele> rgreening: was the encrypted ~ talk the other day or is it this week?
<jjesse-dell9> nixternal: can you change the kubuntujauntydocumentation spec to link the wiki page i created yesterday instead of KubuntuJaunytSpecs?
<jjesse-dell9> for some reason i dont have access to it
<rgreening> I think tomorrow seele
<seele> ok
<nixternal> jjesse-dell9: I can do that...currently in the governance board stuff now
<jjesse-dell9> nixternal: thanks
<smarter> http://blogs.gnome.org/awalton/2008/12/10/new-notifications-for-jaunty/
 * smarter hopes Kubuntu doesn't get left out of this
<bobesponja> my amarok2 can't play mp3, anything I need to install? (used to work with 1.x)
<crimsun> bobesponja: what's your backend?
<JontheEchidna> so, what the heck is going on with notifications, and why do we care? :P
<cbr> smarter: isn't this what kde 4.2 does?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we have a unified notification system with KDE 4.2 (which supports libnotify, iirc)
<bobesponja> crimsun: no idea, I just installed amarok-kde4, let me check
<smarter> oh right :]
 * smarter forgot about this thingy in hi systray
<smarter> then integration should be easy
<smarter> and gnomies can copy kde :]
<bobesponja> crimsun: gstreamer
<bobesponja> crimsun: oh, works good with xine, nice :)
<crimsun> bobesponja: you probably want gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 or something if you want to use GSt
<bobesponja> ok, xine would be fine I guess
<bobesponja> thanks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I don't think it supports libnotify
<Riddell> smarter: that's why they're hiring qt/kde developers
<JontheEchidna> hmm, it was supposed to at one point. I do remember hearing something about politics ripping galago apart from the inside
<JontheEchidna> and then kde implemented it in a way that actually made sense :P
<seele> Riddell: eek, aseigo might be pinging you about the notification stuff
 * smarter would apply if he was old enough to be legally able to work :P
<cbr> so is beta 2 tagged already?
<Riddell> I think the tag just went in
<JontheEchidna> mm, so then a few hours until the tarballs get generated
<Riddell> guess so
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: planning to do the ninja thing?
<JontheEchidna> dunno who's heading it, but we'll probably do the ninja thing
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, batpull works
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think you are heading :P
<genii> If using apt-build, is there a deb-src for amarok-kde4     ?
<JontheEchidna> genii: deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<genii> JontheEchidna:  Nice, thanks
<Riddell> revu needed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qzion
<blueyed> Riddell: you might want to remove debian/README.Debian
<Riddell> well spotted
<cbr> woow
<cbr> libmsn
<cbr> in ubuntu
<cbr> okay, this sucks, i installed it but no msn support in kopete :(
<cbr> does kopete need to be rebuilt or smth?
<a|wen> cbr: you need to rebuild it
<cbr> :(
<a|wen> cbr: intrepid or jaunty?
<cbr> jaunty
<blueyed> Riddell: and it fails to build in my pbuilder (http://pastebin.com/m695281f9 - which looks quite strange). also there are some notes behing the new(?) "Legal" link for the upload (if that needs to get fixed).
 * a|wen only got those packages build for intrepid
<cbr> i'll wait for a rebuild then
<cbr> and continue using gai^Wpidgin
<a|wen> i switched to kmess instead for a short period
<Riddell> cbr: how did you install it?  it's still in binary new
<Riddell> cbr: if you want to help the process, writing a main inclusion report would be much appreciated
<cbr> Riddell: from the new queue in launchpad
<Riddell> ah
<a|wen> cbr: how is the "stability" of jaunty atm?
 * a|wen considers upgrading soon
<cbr> it's pretty solid imo
<cbr> the new kde 4.2 stuff tends to be buggy though
<a|wen> cbr: yeah ... i'm already running beta1 in intrepid now
<cbr> which again makes me worried because they pulled similar stuff with 4.0 and 4.1 saying "oh, it's just a beta, we have loads of time to polish" and then just shipped an unpolished blob
<a|wen> haven't looked at the timeframe ... when should 4.2 be released?
<cbr> end of january
<cbr> the tagging happens on the 20th
<a|wen> sounds like we should be able to ship a 4.2.x and not the 4.2 clean
 * a|wen had kwin crash on him today ... but it managed to save itself including all the windows after some flickering
<cbr> i've had plasma crash
<cbr> and a hard freeze that was a result of i dont know what
<cbr> but that has been from me poking around and configuring stuff
<cbr> if you let it be, it'll work, i presume
<a|wen> let's hope it gets much better when beta becomes release
<nixternal> Riddell: what track are you currently in?
<Riddell> nixternal: desktop
<nixternal> what are they covering in there?
<jjesse-dell9> dont know
<Riddell> online services
<Riddell> but mostly just telling the online services people when they can get their stuff in, nothing very technical or user experiency
<jjesse-dell9> or interesting
<nixternal> Riddell: kde 4 beta2 tarballs are up
<jjesse-dell9> nixternal: so why dont you have them packaged?
<Riddell> blueyed: new http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qzion and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qedje up if you can
<Riddell> seele: fancy a couple of questions on text alongside icons?
<seele> Riddell: sure.. sorry.. wasnt paying attention
<seele> where did you run off to?
<jjesse-dell9> nixternal: do you remember htat doc we looked at through ebn yesterday?
<jjesse-dell9> kabc or something like that?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-11
<jjesse-dell9> seele: is my power supply for my dell still there by you?
<jjesse-dell9> i think she is ignoring you
<jjesse-dell9> ignorning me
<JontheEchidna> bug 226119 made me squirt my orange juice out of my nose
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226119 in qt4-x11 "cannot start smplayer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226119
<JontheEchidna> which would have been a good thing except citric acid generally isn't nice to your nasal passage :(
<JontheEchidna> (well, the last comment of said bug)
<Hobbsee> i want to know who the falks are.
<Hobbsee> or what.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: whit?
<Hobbsee> ;)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: we've had that before, the qt with nessus doesn't have the same symbols as us
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I've seen that too
<vorian> sup guys!
<yao_ziyuan> i'm curious about how ubuntu checks upstream packages for security breaches.
<yao_ziyuan> for example, if we install chinese language support in ubuntu, "stardict" will be automatically installed.
<yao_ziyuan> stardict is maintained by someone in mainland china. he was my msn buddy and i know he is politically trustworthy,
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Would you mind doing binary New on mlt++.
<yao_ziyuan> but what if it's someone in china/russia we don't know?
<\sh> yao_ziyuan: who tells you that any dev/packager is political correct? Just because of the country he/she is living?
<yao_ziyuan> right
<yao_ziyuan> so is there any mechanism to check?
<\sh> yao_ziyuan: tbh, this thinking is so wrong...
<yao_ziyuan> tbh=?
<vorian> to be honest
<\sh> to be honest
<yao_ziyuan> is there peer review of source code?
<\sh> the community
<yao_ziyuan> but it is possible that stardict's source code is never reviewed by someone else?
<yao_ziyuan> because it's not a standard component
<yao_ziyuan> it is only installed when chinese language support is enabled.
<\sh> yes...but that could happen to openoffice as well
<ScottK-laptop> yao_ziyuan: It's free software, the source is available so anyone can review it.
<yao_ziyuan> so it's easier to plant a backdoor in open source projects than in wikipedia
<ScottK-laptop> I don't think that follows.
<yao_ziyuan> *than to vandalize in wikipedia
<ScottK-laptop> Actually it's quite trivial to get false information into Wikipedia.  It just needs to be on an obscure topic.
<yao_ziyuan> in wikipedia, if an article is of little interest to the public and is not watched by anyone, then it's very likely that vandalism to it is not caught.
<\sh> yao_ziyuan: yes and no...using windows, you already have backdoors you don't know...but
<ScottK-laptop> Right, commercial software vendors outsource coding to all kinds of places and there is no way to know or check.
<\sh> I don't know any source which was doing something nasty and wasn't revelead in no time
<yao_ziyuan> i do believe microsoft reviews every line of code
<ScottK-laptop> yao_ziyuan: Why do you believe that?
<ScottK-laptop> And how do you know what they review it for?
<yao_ziyuan> microsoft easily has money to hire people to do the review
<ScottK-laptop> Your definition and theirs of acceptable might be widely different.
<ScottK-laptop> Microsoft is in the business of making profits.
<ScottK-laptop> It's not in their interest to spend more on code than they need to.
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<\sh> yao_ziyuan: why do you think it's so difficult for the EU government to get hands on the source of MS Windows? (actually theyhave now for a good bunch of the code, but not all, especially the cryptographic stuff is problematic)
<yao_ziyuan> ok skip microsoft
<ScottK-laptop> Today almost all large commercial software development is done by doing the design and specifications in house and outsourcing the actual code to the lowest bidder.
<ScottK-laptop> I've done consulting work for one large anti-spam vendor that did all their coding in the Ukraine.
<yao_ziyuan> ok, let's focus on the original problem
<\sh> we hire nearshoring companies from romania
<yao_ziyuan> if we have a malicious author
<yao_ziyuan> who creates and maintains a package
<yao_ziyuan> the packages seems to work fine
<yao_ziyuan> and ubuntu includes it
<yao_ziyuan> and even installs it by default
<ScottK-laptop> But someone has to decide to include it.
<ScottK-laptop> If it's installed by default (in Main) there is at least some security audit done.
<yao_ziyuan> someone decides to include it because it seems useful and working
<yao_ziyuan> good to hear that
<ScottK-laptop> Gotta go put a kid to bed.  Back in a bit.
<yao_ziyuan> gotta sleep
<ScottK-laptop> If I lived in China, I'd be nervous too.
<Tm_T> ScottK-laptop: glad our little one finally sleeps more than 2 hours at night
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> Our 'little one' is now 5, so it's a different set of excitments.
<Tm_T> I know (:)
<Tm_T> I'm more used to be with kids than babies
<\sh> don't make me nervous...I need my sleep...at least I won't get it in less then 5 months ,-)
<ScottK-laptop> Bawah-ha-ha-ha-ha!
<ScottK-laptop>  ^^ is an evil laugh if you can't tell.
<\sh> hmm...I got that ,-)
<Tm_T> kids...
<\sh> if my son will be born around the release time of jaunty...he will be nicknamed "jaunty" and it will be written in his identity card
<ScottK-laptop> Who's the Kubuntu person going to https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-hotkey-madness
<Tm_T> \sh: as your grandmother/-father I don't approve that
<\sh> Tm_T: hehe
<ScottK-laptop> \sh: No Jackalope tatoos.
<\sh> ScottK: oh...no...but there will be a tatoo..on my arm..with the name of our offspring :)
<ScottK-laptop> I'm cool with that.
<ScottK-laptop> Just keep in mind you may have more than one, so consider room for expansion so the later ones don't feel left out.
<ScottK-laptop> Not kidding on that one, BTW.  One of my wife's brothers didn't think that through very well.
<\sh> ScottK: my back has enough room for more then two or four ;)
<\sh> and oh...I did something right...my nfs filestores with drbd and heartbeat were surving a kernel update
<chaztrip> can some one help with a question...  I am trying to install mono on kubuntu and getting errors...
<ScottK-laptop> Not very patient these mono folks.
<\sh> grmpf...fcked up while working on cisco access lists...
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: mlt approved
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Thanks.  I think I can do kdenlive up to a KDE4 version now.
<Riddell> awooga
<NCommander> hey Riddell
<Riddell> evening NCommander
<Riddell> NCommander: coming for a swim?
<NCommander> no swim trunks
<Riddell> nobody's looking
<NCommander> I'm mulling for sleep
<seele> a bit cold for a swim
<NCommander> the cold makes it nice
<NCommander> Riddell, who else is going to go swim?
<ScottK-laptop> Did Hobbsee get thrown in the pool yet?
<ScottK-laptop> Perhaps it's seele's turn this time.
<seele> no
<seele> on both counts
<NCommander> If Hobbsee is going to get thrown in the pool, I'll go down
<NCommander> That would be worth watching
<NCommander> I'm currently enjoying mythbusters
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Got some time for an FTBFS?  It's even in Universe so you can upload it ...
<NCommander> Maybe
<NCommander> I'm kinda burnt at the moment, but I can add it to my queue
<ScottK-laptop> It's mlt.  Seems to have died on quite a number of archs.
<seele> NCommander: she says she may put her feet in .. i dunno about the pool throwing bit though
<NCommander> Wait
<NCommander> Soemthing just authed as me ...
<NCommander> O_o;
<NCommander> o_o;
<NCommander> seele, Riddell, I'll be down in about ten minutes when I change and finish seeing if a radar can cook a turkey
<seele> NCommander: i'm not going down :)
<NCommander> seele, you don't even want to join us around the pool?
<seele> NCommander: not after i see you throw people in
<NCommander> I don't throw people in
<NCommander> I just watch and laugh
<Hobbsee> oh, so people are going swimming?
<Hobbsee> I was contemplating it, at some point
<NCommander> Hobbsee, it would be interesting to see
<NCommander> I just watched a turkey denotate
<Hobbsee> NCommander: what, me swimming?
<Hobbsee> er, why?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, no, just seeing people downstairs being social. Cause, you know, being social is cool
 * NCommander is half-awake and fairly easy to confuse at the moment
<NCommander> as for exploding turkeys
<NCommander> Well, why not?
<Hobbsee> there is that
<glade88> http://forum.kde.org/gwenview-save-as-problem-t-19263.html#pid24568 -- would be a bug?
<doc___> hi there
<cbr> aww crap kwin is using 80% cpu
<cbr> i better reboot or something, the laptop's fan is going nuts
<cbr> nice.. and now suspend to ram won't work in jaunty :(
<hunger> cbr: You can sudo pm-suspend. That still works.
<hunger> cbr: kpowersave does as well. Every other GUI seems to be broken though.
<cbr> nope, sudo pm-suspend doesnt work
<cbr> the screen goes black as if it's going to suspend
<cbr> but then suddenly the picture reappears
<cbr> i dont remember updating anything power-management related
<cbr> ugh..
<cbr> this is rather frustrating.. will power management ever work fine on linux
<hunger> cbr: Apparently ubuntu policy requires two power managment breakages per release.
<jtechidna> lol
<ScottK> jtechidna: Three for Kubuntu.
<cbr> i dont know, my mum has ubuntu on her laptop, seemed to look well, i think kde is the problem child
<cbr> *seemed to work well
<hunger> cbr: Well, ubuntu and kde do not really go well together IMHO. ubutu has a very gnomish base:-(
<jtechidna> of course :P
<cbr> well, i'd use debian but debian doesnt ship new kde packages as fast as kubuntu.. or puts them in the experimental repo which is somewhat annoying to use
<cbr> altogether, debian gave me a more solid experience though.. maybe not shipping the new stuff, is why :p
<cbr> why can't we have the good from both worlds
<hunger> cbr: Yeap, I've been entertaining the thought of heading back to debian for a while now.
<hunger> cbr: Just don't find the time to actually pull it through...
<cbr> it sucks that no major distribution is behind kde
<cbr> that would probably move things in the right direction a lot faster
<cbr> but i guess i can understand their motives as well.. they need a stable system, nothing too fancy, kind of like winxp.. something they can develop for and not worry that their code will be redundant in two years time
<cbr> and gnome is good for that
<ScottK-laptop> cbr: Which release are you one?
<hunger> cbr: Sucks much more that the gnomes come up with lots of really bad interfaces all the time:-(
<cbr> ScottK-laptop: jaunty
<hunger> cbr: network-manager, pulseaudio and other useless stuff.
<ScottK-laptop> cbr: It's really not actually expected to work very well at the moment.  If you want working, run Intrepid (or even Hardy).
<hunger> ScottK-laptop: Those are no fun and all the packages are outdated anyway:-(
<cbr> yeah, if i'd want something stable and productive, i'd use windows :p
<cbr> i want the action :p
<hunger> Apropos pulseaudio: Why is that started in kubuntu? Breaks phonon here...
<cbr> dunno, network-manager seems to Just Work (tm)
<cbr> they sodomized the kde interface though
<cbr> so i'm using the gnome systray applet
<cbr> which works fine
<ScottK-laptop> hunger: You can't have it both bleeding edge and stable.
<hunger> cbr: nm has really *CRAPPY* interfaces.
<cbr> you mean the user interface?
<hunger> cbr: No, the programmers interfaces. D-Bus in that case.
<cbr> oh, i don't care much for that :p
<cbr> the gui is nice
<hunger> ScottK-laptop: I am not complaining too loudly about something breaking. Just told cbr how I work around the problem he has as well.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<hunger> cbr: Well, it is so ugly that the kde guys wrote solid so they had not to deal with it...
<hunger> cbr: actually that is only part of the reason for solid of course.
<cbr> uhuh.. but nothing uses solid to control it.. the only useful thing that has come of the solid nm thingy is that apps are aware when the network is up
<cbr> but there's no control interface
<cbr> which is kind of the point of nm
<jtechidna> that's because suse doesn't need a nm interface until they release the next opensuse :P
<jtechidna> (a nm interface for KDE4)
<jtechidna> oh well, at least one will be ready for Jaunty
<hunger> Well, there is a plasmoid in kde 4.2 for solid/nm AFAIK.
<cbr> that's a bit sad if you start to think about it.. KDE4 was released in jan 2008, will it be functional by jan 2009? i wouldn't bet money on it? by jan 2010? i would bet like 5 bucks on it but then it has been out for 2 years already.. that's like a lifetime
<cbr> not that it wasn't a welcome development and a necessary step and kde4 looks awesome an all
<cbr> and*
<hunger> cbr: Will would have made much better progress if NM wouldn't suck so hard:-)
<hunger> cbr: NM-applet only works since it is the demo app the NM guys keep up to date IMHO.
<hunger> Well, don't take me too seriously... I am stuck over my head in gnome "technology" and hate it. So my outlook is a bit negative at this time:-)
<ScottK-laptop> cbr: Put it a different way ...  KDE4 has been being developed for ~ 3 years and is already a big step forward.  MS took 5 years to make Vista and take a step back.
<ScottK-laptop> In the scheme of things, I think KDE does pretty good.
<cbr> yes, but some of the developments are rather peculiar..
<cbr> for example strigi, nepomuk etc.. oh goodie, i can rank my files (dont know why i would want to do that but i can) but i can't connect to a wireless network nor control my display power management properly (up until 4.2)
<ScottK-laptop> Oddly enough, both those things work pretty much fine for me.
<jtechidna> to be fair that's a narrow view of the purposes of those two frameworks are. Most of what they are purposed to do still hasn't been fully implemented yet (
<jtechidna> see also: semantic desktop)
<cbr> is that all the tagging stuff?
<jtechidna> yeah, the base framework is there but there's not really any useful way to use the info
<jtechidna> e.g. search integration into kfind or semantic browsing in dolphin
<cbr> that's another thing i dont get.. i know all the computer scientists like to play around with tags, rdf etc.. but i have never ever seen anybody actually tag their files.. except on youtube or flickr where it makes sense
<xerosis> when I have a load of papers to read, I tag them as 'read' after I'm done, so at least one person does :)
<jtechidna> it is also assuming that developers are absolutely fungible resources. The nepomuk dev is working on grant money to develop semantic/rdf technologies, and is by no means an expert in developing network manager type interfaces (not that he couldn't be if he wanted to)
<jtechidna> he is pursuing his hobby/job by developing nepomuk, and he probably wouldn't be working on nm even if he wasn't working on nepomuk
<jtechidna> though he probably would be working on the KDE4 k3b port :P
<jtechidna> (since he's k3b's author also)
<jtechidna> So yes, it's a bit frustrating when some areas are overlooked, but there's no simple solution or cause for blame
<cbr> yeah, a lot of thought was put to get the frameworks there.. but the apps on them were kind of completely forgotten
<cbr> not to blame the developers who did hard work, but that's how it is, there's no denying that
<cbr> and i really like kde, so that saddens me a bit
<ScottK-laptop> cbr: You're judging the building half built and complaining the top half isn't built yet.
<cbr> hey, i was handed an apartment in that building and allowed to move in
<cbr> aren't i kind of entitled then? :p
<jtechidna> are you paying rent? :P
<cbr> no, does that mean instead of stairs i should be happy with a nailon rope? ;)
<ScottK-laptop> cbr: It means if you don't like the nylon rope you shouldn't have moved in.
<cbr> *nylon probably
<ScottK-laptop> KDE3 is around and still quite usable.
<ScottK-laptop> We updated Kubuntu Hardy to 3.5.10 post release exactly because not everyone will want to be on KDE4 yet.
<cbr> but my real estate agent said it was ready so i was happy to move into a modern house from the rather tasteless one i was living in
<ScottK-laptop> We rather explicitly said KDE 4 is not for everyone yet, so I don't buy that analogy.
<cbr> well, to be honest, that was said after the first disappointing reviews of the soon-to-be-released 4.0 were coming out.. and nobody said that about 4.1
<cbr> i'm not blaming again, i just feel like arguing at the moment :p
<ScottK-laptop> cbr: I disagree.
<ScottK-laptop> cbr: Our release announcement explicitly says you may not want to upgrade: http://www.kubuntu.org/month/2008/10
<cbr> yeah, i know kubuntu did, i was talking about upstream
<cbr> kubuntu made the best of the situation, i imagine
<ScottK-laptop> Unless you're installing from their tarballs, I don't think that's really relevant.
<cbr> i tend to think of distributions as binary repositories.. the thought of them actually being separate OSes with release cycles etc is kind of strange to me
<ScottK-laptop> Well we do a lot of integration work here that gives a more polished product.
<cbr> maybe that's because i started off with gentoo and that pretty much didnt have releases, they were basically just snapshots of the current tree.. i'm a spoilt child :p
<cbr> anyway, i'm hungry, i hope the shop has some of that delicious tuna salad
<cbr> bye
<ScottK-laptop> So the bottom line of that conversation was, "Like wow, you guys actually do stuff"?
<directhex> i think it was "why isn't jaunty released yet?"
<ScottK-laptop> I want the very latest and I want it to be polished, stable, and complete.
<directhex> i blame google
<directhex> they broke the meaning of the word "beta", causing people to expect pre-release code to be complete & polished
<jtechidna> I think we're very lucky that KDE3 got to the point where an svn snapshot could be considered polished, stable, and complete in the first place
<ScottK-laptop> I recall about 10 years ago being in a meeting where we were reviewing the status of a program.
<ScottK-laptop> I mentioned to the program manager that there is an old program management saying, "Better, cheaper, faster: Pick two" and I thought he just had (cheaper, faster).
<ScottK-laptop> He told me that no, he'd figured out how to do all three.
<ScottK-laptop> About a year later the program was cancelled because there was no way it could meet its objectives.
<jtechidna> Heh,
<seele> Riddell: what was i pinging pinotree for again?
<ScottK-laptop> jtechidna: Got time to look at a Cmake problem for me?
<ScottK-laptop> If you do, please grab http://debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/k/kdenlive/kdenlive_0.7-0.0.dsc (You'll have to adjust the libavcodec-dev and libavformat-dev versions for our ffmpeg versioning) and tell me why it can't find MLT?
<ScottK-laptop> Good morning NCommander.
<NCommander> Morning Scottk
 * NCommander is dry from yesterday!
<ScottK-laptop> Got time for a bit of revu hackery?  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/?archive=4208
<NCommander> sure
<NCommander> REVU just gave me a traceback ...
<ScottK-laptop> Right.  That's the problem.
<NCommander> Oh, I thought it required reviewing
<NCommander> I don't have a REVU installation locally
<ScottK-laptop> Well it's apparently broken'ish and RainCT isn't around, so I'm looking at you.
 * ScottK-laptop gets more coffee ....
 * hunger hates debugging kparts.
<seele> coffee..
<Riddell> seele: okular window opens in alternate sizes
<seele> Riddell: kde4 beta?
<Riddell> yes
<seele> beta 1 or beta 2?
<Riddell> beta 1
<Riddell> worth checking on a computer that isn't me though
<seele> hmm.. tonio has it installed, we can look on it
<seele> i can't risk running beta on my work laptop.. i wish there was a way to create an additional kde installation like neon
<Riddell> chroot
<seele> what's that?
<hunger> seele: chroot moves / into some subdir.
<hunger> seele: You can install e.g. a new ubuntu with kde 4.2 into /home/test and then chroot into that dir.
<seele> waiting until i get home and use my test machine sounds easier
<hunger> seele: tse, tse, tse. All those young people don't know their unix anymore and don't want to learn it either;-)
<rgreening> seele, do you use vm's? as you can install a test image into a vm via virtualbox (its quite easy)
<hunger> rgreening: Why a VM when a chroot is enough? VMs are much slower.
<seele> rgreening: ah, yeah.. i guess i can do that.. can you install just from an iso file isntead of burning it to CD?
<seele> hunger: because clicking VirtualBox is easier than sysasmin black magic
<rgreening> hunger: vm isn't actually that much slower, and allows saving states to test and rollback, etc
<seele> *sysadmin
<rgreening> seele: yes
<hunger> seele: Yes, you can ask virtualbox to mount a iso image and to present it as a CD.
 * rgreening likes voodoo black magic and black magic chocolates
<hunger> rgreening: snapshots are indeed a good reason to prefer VMs:-)
<rgreening> :P
<hunger> rgreening: Of course you can do the same at least on FS level with a bit of LVM magic for chroots:-)
<rgreening> hunger: if you have lots of time to waste
<ScottK> But keep in mind you're talking to a usability engineer, not a professional sysadmin.
 * rgreening likes quick and simple
<hunger> ScottK: Actually most professional sysadmins I know don't know how to do LVM snapshots either:-(
<ScottK> rgreening: Would you do me a favor and go through https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/+bugs?field.bug_reporter=jr and tag them all verification-done instead of verification needed?
<ScottK> rgreening: Since I did the 'works for me' comment, I think someone else should tag them.
<ScottK> Once that's done, I'll lean on pitti to copy them to -updates.
 * rgreening looks
 * seele packs up and heads to breakfast
<jjesse-dell9> MM BREAKFAST
<jjesse-dell9> sorry for the caps
<rgreening> ScottK: you mean update to Fix Committed? in the status?
<ScottK> rgreening: No.  Change the tag from verification-needed to verification-done.
<rgreening> hmm... I dont see where to change the tag.
<ScottK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeaccessibility/+bug/299498/+edit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299498 in kdeaccessibility "4.1.3 SRU" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ScottK> Click where it says Update description/tags right below the description.
<rgreening> ah.. now I see
 * ScottK notes that he's filed bugs about that being obscure.
<rgreening> ScottK: I'll take care of it
<rgreening> yes, it is obscure
<ScottK> rgreening: Thanks.  Let me know when you're done and I'll chase after pitti.
 * rgreening off for food
<rgreening> ScottK: np
 * Jucato powerpokes Hobbsee, jjesse-dell9, and nixternal >:)
<sikor_sxe> hello, anyone knows where to find a kde4 python api description?
<Jucato> oh wait, sorry Hobbsee, you shoujld be asleep :P
<Riddell> sikor_sxe: api.kde.org
<sikor_sxe> Riddell: well, that's the c++ api :/
<sikor_sxe> Riddell: ahh
<sikor_sxe> found it, thx
<sikor_sxe> i have problems connecting a kio::job's signal with a slot in python
<sikor_sxe> http://pastebin.com/m1f8f4df1
<sikor_sxe> what could be missing
<ScottK> sikor_sxe: How about http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/software/pykde/intro
<ScottK> See the links on that page.
<sikor_sxe> i know the page, it does not cover kde tho
<sikor_sxe> kde4
<ScottK> Right.  Sorry.  Just KDE3 there.
 * jtechidna was at the dentist's office
 * Jucato sees clones and waves :)
<jtechidna> ScottK: I can't take a look at it for a while, I'm on a Fedora machine atm
<jtechidna> Sysinfo for 'lockjaw': Linux 2.6.22.5-76.fc7 running KDE 3.5.7-21.fc7 Fedora, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz at 1600 MHz (3190 bogomips), HD: 72/145GB, RAM: 1235/1264MB, 137 proc's, 2.44h up
<seele> Nightrose: ping
<tyfon> hmm since 8.10 the stuff installed via build-dep is put on the autoremove list
<nixternal> Riddell and seele: it has been requested that I let you both know that you need to do an interview...I finished mine, now it is your turn!
<seele> Nightrose: hmm?
<seele> er..
<seele> nixternal: hmm?
<Riddell> nixternal: doc team needed in albor
<rgreening> seele: my flight is 10PM, and wondering if 7:30 - 7:45 pickup time is appropriate fore schedule super shuttle
<seele> rgreening: sure.. fine with me
<rgreening> k
<seele> is that going to be enough time for you?
<rgreening> seele, booked and confirmed for 7-7:15PM Friday.
<nixternal> Riddell: on my way over to albor now
<Riddell> talk to evan if he's still there
<seele> rgreening: kk, sounds good
<rgreening> yeah, hes still here
<jpds> rgreening: Are you leaving Sunday?
 * Riddell spots "Make Rosetta attractive for upstreams", would a lynch mob be un-quakerly?
 * seele raises an eyebrow
<jtechidna> upstreams want to lynch us for using rosetta ourselves
<Riddell> exactly
<jtechidna> All we need now is a track of every single KDe developer laughing their asses off
<jpds> rgreening: Nevermind, should have read that better.
<Nightrose> seele: pong
<Nightrose> seele: having dinner now - back in an hour or so
<seele> Riddell: talking about font config and theyre asking me questions about what kde does.. dunno if you should be here instead :P
<Riddell> seele: kcmshell4  fonts
<nixternal> for being Google, their public wireless stinks!
<Riddell> that's deliberate
<seele> Nightrose: ah.. i was asking if you know about how to fix the kickoff menu in neon it's empty
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: mvo is hoping for a Kubuntu person in foundations to talk automatic codec install.
<seele> Riddell: uhm..
<Riddell> everyone wants me
 * seele tries to pay attention
<ScottK-laptop> Send rgreening.
<apachelogger> kde rev 895766
<apachelogger> ubottu: bot!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot!!!
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> stdin: the revision stuff is b0rked :(
<jtechidna> aha, so that's what the problem with iPod support was
<rgreening> ScottK: when I update the tag, should I add a comment?
<nixternal> always
<rgreening> nixternal: that directed to me?
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Make some generic comment about it being verified.
<rgreening> kk
<ScottK-laptop> Try to make it at least slightly different from mine.
<nixternal> rgreening: yes
<Hobbsee> !vistalover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vistalover
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Hobbsee> he's back to using KDE, too...
<ScottK-laptop> Is his month of purgatory over?
<nixternal> I HAVE ALWAYS USED KDE!!!
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: no, it seems he's violated it.
<ScottK-laptop> You only react so strongly because it's true.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you are sitting next to me, talking vista trash, yet you are stickless...I think that is even scarrier since I think you could fit inside of one of my shoes :p
<Hobbsee> no, my stick is just hidden....
<Hobbsee> !vistalover is <alias> nixternal
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<nixternal> oh man
<Hobbsee> :P
 * ScottK-laptop tries.
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal.
<ScottK-laptop> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
 * ScottK-laptop was hoping she'd aranged it to go off every time his nick was mentioned.
<jtechidna> ha
<nixternal> crimsun: when I come in to MD/DC in the next month or so, remind me not to let ScottK-laptop know :p
<Hobbsee> now there's an idea...
<seele> nixternal: youre coming to visit? whoo
<seele> nixternal: why the hell are you coming when it's cold?
<nixternal> ya, probably spend a few days out east
<ScottK-laptop> seele: He's in Chicago, so it's warmer here.
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> ScottK-laptop: actually we found out DC was colder than Chicago earlier this week
<seele> ScottK-laptop: it was warmer there last week :)
<nixternal> though we have over a foot of snow now
<seele> yeah.. you win
<ScottK-laptop> Rain here today.
<seele> Riddell: so theyre talking about removing the fontselector defaults and requiring the user to config hinting, etc.
<seele> because i guess there is a bug they cant find and they have users complaining about the defaults
<seele> there is also a problem with firefox in gnome because gnome uses pango and ff uses fontselector and there is some bug they couldnt find that changes the hinting in firefox
<Riddell> what do you mean by fontselector defaults?
<nixternal> seele: funny you say that...with my gnome desktop at home, I have to admit, the fonts really suck...I totally love my font control in KDE 4...that is one thing I get the most compliments on at work actually...the KDE 4 fonts looking secksi
<apachelogger> uhhh
<seele> Riddell: i guess there are some default set for the different types of hinting and stuff?
<seele> Riddell: this is why you should have been here :P
<jtechidna> Qt4 font hinting is supposed to be broken :P
<jtechidna> (and fixed for Qt 4.5 or so)
<apachelogger> Riddell: please tell cprov that a "delete all packages" feature would be very appreciated for PPAs, makes loads of sense for updates-testing
<tyfon> compared to windows fonts on my laptop, qt is doing excelent ;)
<tyfon> i get rainbow effect in windows
<apachelogger> <3 rainbow
<jtechidna> Qt font hinting is "broken" in that it always uses full hinting no matter what the user has segt
<jtechidna> *set
<apachelogger> now, why would someone not want font hinting?
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> doesn't work so well for CJK
 * apachelogger watches the build queue
<jtechidna> some might want medium or slight hinting rather than full hinting
<jtechidna> you know how some people are about fonts... :P
<jtechidna> (e.g. every linux-trolling mac-fan on digg)
<apachelogger> reminds me of that bug report where people claimed font rendering is bad in kpdf/okular because it looks different than it does in other pdf viewers, while it was just using a different font :P
<jtechidna> hehe
<apachelogger> Nightrose: if my research is correct the neon issue I found yesterday ought to fix about every issue I can think of
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<apachelogger> essentially it makes KDE bug free ;-)
<apachelogger> aloha _Groo_
<_Groo_> heya apachelogger
<_Groo_> apachelogger: did you see my private msgs?
 * apachelogger thinks we should add a bzr branch for koffice as well
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sweet
 * Nightrose hands apachelogger a cookie
<Nightrose> seele: if you still have the problem i can look for the fix for you
<ScottK-laptop> Do we have a KDE4 scanning application in Main?
<ScottK-laptop> It seems like that ought to be supported.
<Riddell> skanlite I think it the only one
<Riddell> I havn't tried it and it's not in main
<ScottK-laptop> That's Universe.  I just tried it and it works in Intrepid.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I think it ought to be in Main then.
<seele> Nightrose: i didn't know what to do to fix it so i havent done anything :)
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: remind us during the packaging session :)
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I won't be around then.
<Riddell> or add to agenda on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<ScottK-laptop> I'll add it.
<apachelogger> adding it to main depends on it's quality
<apachelogger> I understand that it is a fairly young application, so I wouldn't be too sure it messures up to kooka's bugs yet ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> It works.
<ScottK-laptop> At least for me.
<apachelogger> oh, then it needs to go main
<ScottK-laptop> I had to scan today for the first time since I upgraded to Intrepid and it automagically found my scanner on the network and everything.
<ScottK-laptop> All I had to do was click the scan button.
<Nightrose> seele: http://groups.google.com/group/amarok-neon/browse_thread/thread/52aacf37ef7b05b8
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: a lot better than kooka then
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Added.
<apachelogger> *than even
 * apachelogger restarts X for new kde-nightly
<ScottK-laptop> I may have the only scanner in the world it works with, but I'm happy.
<seele> Nightrose: looks like that did something.  cool and thanks
<Nightrose> :) yw
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> who got kde-nightly?
<Riddell> seele did
<seele> hmm?
<apachelogger> seele: does your dolphin menubar say "No text"?
<seele> yep
<apachelogger> seele: please upgrade to latest revision and check whether it fixes this issue
<apachelogger> closing all dolphins and reopening them should be enough
<rgreening> seele: were you coming to the encrypt home dir session?
<seele> rgreening: i'm required in a printing session
<rgreening> kk. I'll make sure we are covered herw
<rgreening> s/herw/here
<jjesse> seele: how's the disscussions today?
<Riddell> jjesse: docs team needed for ubiquity slideshow
<Riddell> apachelogger: new qzion up http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qzion
<Riddell> also qedje if you can http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qedje
<jjesse> Riddell: i know evan pinged me bout being there this morning and i missed it, i will send him an email bout it
<Riddell> nixternal might have turned up I'm not sure
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess you pbuilt qzion?
<jjesse> i'll ping evan bout it
 * apachelogger is building kde4libs right now
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: advocated
<Riddell> yay!
<apachelogger> *reviewing qedje*
<jjesse> Riddell do you hae link to acadmey for 2009?
<Riddell> jjesse: http://www.grancanariadesktopsummit.org/index.php/Main_Page
<jjesse> thanks
<nixternal> Riddell and jjesse: I turned up and talked to evand
<jjesse> nixternal: cool so you understand what is going on and what the docs team neesd to do?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qedje
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, it is the same thing we have talked about for like the past 2 years concerning ubiquity
<nixternal> my stuff is up on the screen, so I am going to close this session out for the time being...bbiaf
<jjesse> awesome :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: libqedje-dev should probably depend on libeet-dev too
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't look at the source, but probably :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I added an advocation, so you can upload straight to ubuntu
 * apachelogger continues documenting changes to neon so he can start merging
<jjesse> nixternal: we forgot to work on getting extended desktop on my mini 9, we need to do some of that magic next week or something like that
<seele> jjesse: are you home already?
<seele> or sitting at the airport?
<seele> oh, noon right?
<jjesse> sitting at iarport
<jjesse> nothing here to do
<jjesse> im in a relly crappy part of the airport, there is one restraunt and nothing else
<jjesse> ok time to start boarding, talk to you later nixternal, Riddell and seele
<Riddell> ciao
<ScottK-laptop> Who wants to learn about writing MIR?
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: How's the 4.1.3 bug tagging going?
<Riddell> MIRs needed for google-gears, libmsn, qzion and qedje
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: did you have something to add to that?
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: skanlite
<Riddell> oh aye
<Riddell> ryanakca and apachelogger still have merges outstanding
<apachelogger> Riddell: merges?
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> all of them require testing in KDE 4 as well
 * apachelogger shudders
<nixternal> anything requiring testing makes me shudder
<nixternal> haha, I love you Konversation people!!! <   Ramblurr!n=rmblr@amarok/developer/Ramblurr [SendQ exceeded]
 * Ramblurr uses quassel
<seele> Riddell: we should talk to the platform people and see if we can get the DISTRIB_ID to Kubuntu (says tedg)
<Riddell> seele: never heard of it, do you know who to talk to specifically?
<nixternal> Ramblurr: then Quassel has the same issue with Konversation...which I patched 2 years ago, but it got tossed out
<Ramblurr> nixternal: what is the issue?
<nixternal> I can't remember anymore...it has been a while since I last played with it
<nixternal> it always happened when you would join multiple channels that had a lot of people
<nixternal> oh I remember now why it was happening
<nixternal> everytime you joined a channel, the client would send an auto whois to the channel
<nixternal> if you that occurred on multiple channels which had a lot of people, the autowhois would cause a sendq flood
<nixternal> iirc, I kind of utilized the way that Irssi was controlling their autowhois stuff and incorporated it...but one of the konvi devs wasn't game
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: le pong
<Tonio_> Riddell: where are you ? I've been searching for you all for 25 minutes :)
<Riddell> Dia
<Tonio_> hum oki
<Tonio_> well time to eat now, so I'll probably wait for you outside :)
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was at the plymouth thing..... really impressive
<rgreening> ScottK: I'm done updating the SRU bugs
<seele> Riddell: ted gold
<cbr> the 4.2 beta1 has a bug imo
<cbr> kwin goes 80% cpu
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> can anyone help me with sbuilder?
<_Groo_> basically i want to know how to hook the pbuilder kubuntu hooks into sbuild
<_Groo_> apachelogger: are you there? :)
<LaserJock> anybody alive in here? :-)
<ScottK> Sure
<LaserJock> sorry, got distracted
<LaserJock> I'm wondering if there are any Kubuntu people who are intersted in Education
<LaserJock> or could become interested :-)
<_Groo_> im alive
<_Groo_> anyone here is using sbuild instead of pbuild?
<LaserJock> _Groo_: I do
<_Groo_> Hi LaserJock
<_Groo_> LaserJock: can you explain to me how do i enable the pbuilder hooks into sbuild?
<_Groo_> LaserJock: apachelogger told me to download from the bzr branch so i can have the missingfiles hook
<LaserJock> _Groo_: hmm, I'm not much help there, I don't use pbuilder or sbuild hooks :/
<_Groo_> LaserJock: how do you do to make sure you dont have missing files?
<LaserJock> _Groo_: I'm not sure what you mean?
<_Groo_> LaserJock: when you make a package, for instance, a new koffice2 beta 4 using the diff from beta3, how do you make sure the new package doesnt miss any files?
<LaserJock> _Groo_: well, I check it
<_Groo_> LaserJock: how do you check it?
<LaserJock> I'd run dpkg -c on the .debs and compare that with the old version
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger, rgreening, Riddell: pitti just said he'd copy 4.1.3 to intrepid-updates shortly ....
<LaserJock> I don't run into that case all that often so I don't bother automating it
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: thanks, I asked him earlier in the week too so I guess we just keep poking until it happens
<_Groo_> LaserJock: but if the files are missing in the new debs (because they are new and the diff didnt contemplate them), how a simple comparison would help?
<rgreening> YAY
<ScottK> Did he actually say he'd do it before?
<LaserJock> _Groo_: I would just have to figure out what *should* be there then
<LaserJock> _Groo_: if you need to do that much I'd suggest getting ahold of apachelogger
<LaserJock> as I don't have much help for you :-)
<rgreening> I saw him a few minutes ago, he said "hey, your the guy with all the KDE updates... so I guess changing the status got his attention :)
<rgreening> ScottK ^
<_Groo_> LaserJock: well thats what the pbuild missingfiles hook is suposed to do.. but since i use dbuild i dont know how to do it
<ScottK> ;-)
<LaserJock> _Groo_: I'd look online and read about sbuild hooks, I know I've seen some helpful stuff before
<_Groo_> LaserJock: ok, thanks
 * apachelogger just fell asleep
<apachelogger> way too awful
<apachelogger> _Groo_: make -f debian/rules list-missing
<apachelogger> the list-missing hook is meant to streamline the build process, but since you debuild anyway you can as well check for not installed files outside the chroot
<_Groo_> ok, so i make the build dir, run a debuild -S, then a schroot file.dsc and finally a make -f debian/rules list-missing?
<LaserJock> so when is 4.2 set to be released?
<_Groo_> and if it finds any missing files, i change the debian/.install and do all over?
<apachelogger> run debuild with -nc
<apachelogger> that way it will not have to rebuild the whole stuff
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yes i know, but im going to run schroot only in the "final" round?
<apachelogger> that is how I would do it
<apachelogger> to ensure dependencies are correct and stuff
<ScottK> LaserJock: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Release_Schedule
<Hobbsee> so, i've got a kde4 cd now.
<stdin> kde rev 895766
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=895766&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 895766 | Ipod support does not depend on Gdk, just cover support should. ~lart xevix CCBUG:177472
<stdin> apachelogger: it wasn't loaded for some reason
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you mean you aren't using Vista?
<LaserJock> ScottK: so like 1.5 months left. wow, it should really rock. I thought Beta 1 look pretty ready to go
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no, i don't use vista.  i've never had the misfortune of using vista.
<Hobbsee> where's my free money?
<ScottK> I think the best thing about Vista is that once friends/family upgrade, I can't provide tech support anymore.
<LaserJock> :-)
<nixternal> lol, I do the same ScottK
<nixternal> whoa, it is Mr. Jordan himself!
 * LaserJock bows
<nixternal> LaserJock: have you listened to any of the community tracks?
<LaserJock> little bit, not today though, busy gettin' graduated
<LaserJock> I did some 'denting yesterday
<nixternal> bbiaf...I will tell you what I covered...you will love it dude
<LaserJock> :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-12
<jjesse> evening from miniapolois
<Jucato> morning :)
<jjesse> evening i think
<Jucato> well, the sun isn't coming out, so ok, I'll agree to that :)
<Jucato> how are things going in here? :)
<jjesse> in the airport waiting for last flight home
<jjesse> super tired and super hungry but no time for innder
<jjesse> dinner
<Jucato> aw :(
<jjesse> at least its just an hour
<Jucato> eat something, like crackers or whatnot... just to keep you from collapsing due to hunger
<Jucato> whooops I think that highlighted someone :D
<jjesse> can't have crackers due to wheat allergy
<jjesse> and i don't have any snakcs i can eat on me :(
<Jucato> double ouch :(
<jjesse> yay time to board l8ter g8tor
<Jucato> bye! take care
<_Groo_> hi/2 all..
<_Groo_> any dev alive?
<_Groo_> could use some help
<_Groo_> anyone?
 * ScottK-laptop uploads another Krusader snapshot, "because it's been a while."
<vbgunz> I was inside #kde and had a little episode about "Windows Explorer" Vs "Konqueror" on an NTFS partition and a directory with over 5000+ files. Anyhow, I ran strace and we both think we found something that could be a bug. Can someone tell me why strace prints out over 1700 lines over 2 files? I mean this probably leads to 4,675,000 lines over a 5000 file directory... http://dpaste.com/98392/
<vbgunz> point being, not to start a war, Windows Explorer screams like lightning in that directory and Konqueror just needs to be put out of its misery with termination. Is that paste a bug?
<glade88> pakage gtk2-engines-qtcurve has been removed?
<glade88> ok. that was adept not finding it :/
<_Groo_> hey ppl anyone alive?
<_Groo_> im having a tough problem in the launchpad builder
<_Groo_> im building koffice-kde4 beta4 but the builder says he cant find Missing dependencies: libglpk-dev although its in universe. i already have my ppa pointing to the backport deps.. what else am i missing?
<_Groo_> locally it build just fine, and i corrected all new files and such..
<_Groo_> so koffice2-kde4 beta 4 is good to go, providing the ppa is able to build it :P
<_Groo_> any dev alive?
<_Groo_> could really use the help
<_Groo_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu-devel's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_Groo_> !cookie _Groo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie _Groo_
<_Groo_> !cookie| _Groo_
<ubottu> _Groo_, please see my private message
<stdin> _Groo_: why not just say what the problem is and wait patiently?
<_Groo_> hi stdin, i already did, half an hor ago
<_Groo_> hour
<_Groo_> im building koffice-kde4 beta4 but the builder says he cant find Missing dependencies: libglpk-dev although its in universe. i already have my ppa pointing to the backport deps.. what else am i missing?
<_Groo_> locally it build just fine, and i corrected all new files and such..
<_Groo_> so koffice2-kde4 beta 4 is good to go, providing the ppa is able to build it :P
<stdin> PPA's don't build against universe/multiverse
<_Groo_> ah :( thats the problem then
<stdin> fwiw, PPA questions should be in #launchpad
<_Groo_> where can i upload it for you guys to review?
<_Groo_> stdin: ok, noted
<stdin> you just need to "apt-get source libglpk-dev" then create a new changelog entry with (version)~ppa1 and upload
<stdin> that will let it build in the PPA but not need you (or your users) to download the package from your PPA if they have universe
<_Groo_> ahh ok
<_Groo_> and then i can notify you here so you can review it?
<stdin> review in what way?
<_Groo_> so you can accept it and put it into kubuntu ppa
<_Groo_> i also have fixed the libamsn needed by kopete to suport the live msn protocol, after koffice i would like to upload the changed kdenetwork so you guys could update the kubuntu repo also
<stdin> I'll have a look, but I won't add. at least not without a few ACKs from other devs
<_Groo_> sure, thats the idea :)
 * Jucato waves at stdin
<stdin> ooh, it's Jucato
<Jucato> how are things in Kubuntu-land? :)
<stdin> rocKing along
<stdin> and very shiny
<Jucato> just wanted to drop by and spend a few moments before saying goodbye :P
<hunger> Jucato: Where are you going?
<Jucato> just dropping off from the Kubuntu radar
<stdin> as long as you still use KDE, I'll forgive you
<Jucato> of course :)
<Jucato> I have a somewhat bigger responsibility now up there :)
<etretyak> Jucato: a child? ;-)
<hunger> Jucato: Well, thanks for all the stuff you did for kubuntu. I hope you have fun outside kubuntu land!
<Jucato> anyway, my membership runs out next month, so not gonna renew
<Jucato> etretyak: yes! KDE is my child now! :P
<Jucato> hunger: thanks too. see you in KDE land! :)
<Jucato> luckily/hopefully we'll still cross paths in KDE um.. "continent" :)
<Jucato> (although I will be missing Hobbsee :P)
<stdin> shush, she'll bring the stick!
<hunger> Jucato: Dunno. I'm rather inactive myself wrt. KDE at this time:-(
<Jucato> I no longer ph34r the stick. it can't reach me :)
<Jucato> hunger: aw... :(
<stdin> one think I've learnt, never underestimate the stick
<Jucato> well, we all have our seasons. unfortunately we're not all like Riddell... KDE/Kubuntu all year round :)
<Jucato> stdin: hm.. yeah... I might have forgotten that during my hiatus :)
<stdin> well Riddell is a dedicated guy for sure
<hunger> Jucato: Well, Riddell has the luxury of being paid for kubuntu. I'd spend more time on kde too, if I did not have to do something else to pay the rent.
<stdin> well, we'll always have !autostart-#kubuntu to remind us of you :)
<Jucato> stdin: hahaha! I need to update that for KDE 4 asap :)
<stdin> you're still on KDE3?
<stdin> how have you survived so long? :p
<Jucato> of course not :)
<stdin> ah, you're guide, yes
<Jucato> but there are times that I do wish I was on it :)
<Jucato> I can escape nvidia borkage in KDE 3 :)
<stdin> I never want to look back now, plasma is my friend
<Jucato> you must have a very recent/decent graphics card/driver :)
<Jucato> but it's not only Plasma.. but Qt/KDE 4 in general
<Jucato> s/only//
<stdin> it's not really recent, or decent :p
<stdin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=3&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 3 | Source imported
<stdin> but it works fine
<stdin> huh, ubottu you know that wasn't right
<smarter> hey
<Jucato> stdin: in this context, any Intel is more decent than a legacy nvidia :)
<Jucato> I'm talking about 96.xx.xx legacy :)
<stdin> even my intel 810 works fine with plama, gotta love open drivers :)
<Jucato> yeah I have an i810 as well on the laptop
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> can anyone tell me if there is any way to add unvierse packages to a ppa without having to upload them one by one?
<_Groo_> maybe adding a ppa dependencie that points to universe packages?
<stdin> _Groo_: no, you have to do it manually
<_Groo_> stdin: it making me nuts.. i been on this for hours now, just to make the damn koffice2 to compile in the ppa
<_Groo_> stdin: and to think the simple act to add universe would solve everything..
<_Groo_> oh well
<_Groo_> trying to be a kubuntu dev isnt easy :P
<_Groo_> !cookie| _Groo_
<ubottu> _Groo_, please see my private message
<_Groo_> ahhh cookies
<doc___> hi there
<ScorpKing> hi everyone. where do i find the kickoff menu icon in kubuntu 8.10? i don't see any kickoff related icons on my box. i'm using kde 4.1
<smarter> ScorpKing: it's the K icon on the left
<smarter> ScorpKing: but please ask this type of question on #kubuntu
<ScorpKing> smarter: i know. how can i make it pink? ;)
<ScorpKing> smarter: yes i know. stdin just helped me there. thanks anyway
<smarter> okay, you're welcome
<smarter> (btw, you can actually change icons color using systemsettings --> appearance --> icons --> advanced ;))
<stdin> is that different in 4.1.80, because you can only change the effects with 4.1.x
<smarter> stdin: actually, one of the "effects" is the color
<stdin> smarter: ah, I thought you meant you could change the actual icon to something else
<apachelogger> stdin: don't be silly :P
 * apachelogger sends stdin and smarter to the batcave
 * Jucato plays adam west batman background music in head
 * ScottK-laptop notes that mikearthur in #ubuntu-motu is a kdepim developer (he says).  Perhaps someone else wants to help entice him in here to help us.
<ScottK-laptop> Do we want an announcement on kubutu.org that 4.1.3 is in intrepid-updates now?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: I doubt it's useful since updates is on by default anyway
 * apachelogger merges klibido while kdepimlibs is batbuilding
<ScottK-laptop> Good point.
<ScottK-laptop> I guess it'd just be the PR value of announcing we're keeping people up to date.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so im uploading the universe packages one by one and waiting for them to build so i can finally build koffice on ppa
<_Groo_> apachelogger: is there a good reason for universe not being accepted in ppa build? cause its a pain in the utt
<apachelogger> it should be
<_Groo_> stdin said otherwise
<apachelogger> stdin: why would ppas only support building against main packages?
<stdin> ahh, they did once
<stdin> it was -backports I was confused with
<stdin> which seems to be fixed on edge now
<apachelogger> *nod*
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah, learning the hard way.. i hope i get a cookie when im finally done
<apachelogger> have to think about that :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what? no cookie??? :(
<_Groo_> apachelogger: small kitten? banana?
<apachelogger> maybe a pony
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hmm they are very nice with potatoes... maybe a good wine...
<_Groo_> is anyone working on koffice2 beta 4?
<_Groo_> hope not :P
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger notes that _Groo_ will nevar get a pony
<apachelogger> Nightrose: honey!
<Nightrose> apachelogger: honey?!
<Tm_T> nuts!
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ahhh :( i was almost tasting it already :P damn...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what about a puppy?
<Nightrose> _Groo_: you don't get any of them if you are going to eat them!
<_Groo_> apachelogger: they are very tasty also... but dont have much carb
<_Groo_> Nightrose: what else was i suposed to do with a pony???
<Nightrose> hug it of course
<Jucato> ride 'em
<apachelogger> cuddles it!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: so, do we know anyone with broken kde-nightly?
<Tm_T> and then eat it
<Jucato> color 'em pink
<_Groo_> can i eat it AFTER cuddling and riding?
 * apachelogger is wondering if the run yesterday did finish at all
<Jucato> and *then* eat 'em... raw
<Nightrose> apachelogger: havn't heard any complains in the last 24 h
<apachelogger> well, I'd like to hear some praise
<Nightrose> _Groo_: NO!
<apachelogger> or rather, if it works at all
 * Nightrose cuddles apachelogger
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i can give it a test later
<apachelogger> fair enough
<apachelogger> that would be worth a cookie I guess
<_Groo_> apachelogger: puppy? oO
<_Groo_> apachelogger: with sugar on top?
<_Groo_> so if i get it straight.. trying kde-nightly which doesnt involve any effort = 1 cookie
<apachelogger> aye
<_Groo_> making the koffice2-kde4 beta4 package which is kicking my ... since last night = no cookie, pony or any edible mamals
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> ;-)
<_Groo_> you know, im pretty sure i read in the kubuntu membership guide lines that kubuntu devs are allowed to eat any kind of mamals
<apachelogger> I am quite sure they are not
<apachelogger> otherwise we should do a meeting right away
<_Groo_> apachelogger: wait for me to get my membership so i can vote :D
<apachelogger> only the council would vote :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: damn...
<apachelogger> that said, I am the councils supply of cookies... :P
<_Groo_> -.-
<_Groo_> apachelogger: why did they disabled universe for ppas? too easy for devs? :P
<apachelogger> _Groo_: they did not
<apachelogger> your issue must be a different one
<apachelogger> backports is not on by default
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yes it is.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i mean, i enabled it
<_Groo_> take a look: https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive
<_Groo_> its becoming a freaking nightmare, so close yet so far
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you shouldn't build against intrepid by default
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ???
<apachelogger> _Groo_: if you want me to sponsor the package has to be done for jaunty
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hum.. why? isnt intrepid the standard?
<apachelogger> jaunty is development series
<_Groo_> apachelogger: just a matter of changing the changelog
<apachelogger> _Groo_: at times it's more than that
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i think im gonna cry... ok.. so need to reupload for jaunty, then universe will work?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: universe would work for intrpid as well
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yes i know, some libs mya differ
<_Groo_> apachelogger: why it isnt then?
<apachelogger> the problem you were facing is that certain packages don't appear to be in intrepid
<_Groo_> apachelogger: sure they are, i checked with packages.ubuntu.com
<_Groo_> apachelogger: all of them..
<apachelogger> also the required version?
<apachelogger>   pstoedit: Depends: libpstoedit0c2a (>= 3.45-4~1padoka1) but it is not going to be installed
<_Groo_> apachelogger: that one was a bug.. im already rebyuilding it
<apachelogger> well, I don't see another build log
<_Groo_> apachelogger: the others where for ex: libgraphicsmagick1-dev, libeigen2-dev
<_Groo_> apachelogger: because is building as we speak
<_Groo_> try now
<_Groo_> didnt know why is started compilng that one, if i deleted it and uploaded the ppa1 version :/
<_Groo_> i mean dont know
 * apachelogger is confused :P
<_Groo_> two
<_Groo_> im using launchpad beta btw
<_Groo_> and i never had any problems with universe before yesterday...
 * _Groo_ is very confused
<_Groo_> well anyway, gonna wait for the intrepid build to ACTUALLY build, and then im gonna make the jaunty build.. so for you reviews it must be always jaunty then?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: well, or whatever is development series at the time ;-)
<apachelogger> _Groo_: in general it makes sense to ensure it also builds against $lateststable-backports (e.g. intrepid-backports) to take appropriate actions in order to get the package backported
<apachelogger> for example prepare the backport of a new library
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it appears to me kollide is a bit slowish
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok
<Nightrose> apachelogger: heh - probably still due to release traffic
<apachelogger> Nightrose: awful, how am I supposed to do KDE release packaging :P
<Nightrose> :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: one deb at a time? XD
<_Groo_> so beta2 is out? oO
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> we (the ninjas) have super exclusive access to the source before it gets released
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its called svn -.-
<_Groo_> apachelogger: Super Vindicated Ninjas
<_Groo_> apachelogger: isnt this (*@&#*(@# suposed to work? pstoedit: Depends: libpstoedit0c2a (>= 3.45-4~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ive done the usual package by the book.. this ppa is starting to piss me off.. can i just send you my diff?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i already build it locally and tested it...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: 99% chance it will work for jaunty without changes too
<apachelogger> _Groo_: diff.gz and dsc to apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<_Groo_> apachelogger: sent
 * _Groo_ warns that using groo packages may cause sexual disfunction, loss of hair and wow addiction
 * seele yawns
<gambix> i i need a big help on a problem with glib
<gambix> the package seem to be broken
<_Groo_> seeya later ppl :)
<seele> huh.. did pitti remove his blog entry about amarok?
<Nightrose> he blogged about amarok?
 * DaSkreech tacklehugs Nightrose then throws himself off a cliff
<Nightrose> ohnoes!
<seele> Nightrose: he commented on some technical stuff.. but it's removed from his blog now
<Nightrose> hmmm
 * DaSkreech hugs seele. Wheee System settings looks much nicer in 4.3
 * Nightrose tries to find it
<stdin> who want's to fix bug #307412 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307412 in kaffeine "Binary executable missing from kaffeine package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307412
<DaSkreech> Is there a Kaffiene komplete with Koffee for KDE4 ?
<Nightrose> argh!!!!!
<Nightrose> thank god he removed that
<Nightrose> makes him look very stupid
<Nightrose> _very_
<Nightrose> ScottK: Riddell: Did pitti ask you about the amarok db? if so also clarification for you: amarok does not require a db setup by the user
 * Nightrose still shakes head about that blog entry
<apachelogger> Nightrose: bad research
<Nightrose> apachelogger: worst blog in days :(
<Nightrose> doesn't matter if it was bad research
 * apachelogger doesn't read blogs anymore, so he wouldn't know :P
<Nightrose> and he said he talked to skot and Jonathan
<Nightrose> Scott even
<Nightrose> which makes it even worse
<Nightrose> and worst thing: people read it and will actually believe the bs
<Nightrose> :(
<Nightrose> but oh well...
<Nightrose> at least he took it offline
<apachelogger> Nightrose: write a blog puting things straight
<Nightrose> hmmmm
<apachelogger> planet ubuntu got almost 4k google reader subscribers
<Nightrose> oh dear...
<apachelogger> all those have that stuff in the reader cache
<Nightrose> indeed
<Nightrose> f*ck!
<Nightrose> sounds like i need to write a blog entry
 * Nightrose sights
 * apachelogger huggles Nightrose and gives her a hot cup of tea
<Nightrose> :) thx honez
<Jucato> good luck :)
 * Jucato waves good night
<Nightrose> nini Jucato
<Jucato> I didn't get the blog post from the planet. luckily Google cached it :P
 * Nightrose should teach parley not to change her keyboard layout
<apachelogger> now that is ugly behaviour :P
<Nightrose> hehe nah it is what i told it to do
<Nightrose> there is just a small bug with it
<Nightrose> when typing in spanish vocabulary i want it to have a spanish keyboard layout so i can type the special characters
<Nightrose> but for some reason it doesn't go back to the german layout when i close parley
<apachelogger> I am not sure I would want a completely different layout for that
<Nightrose> well i wanted to give it a try :P
<Nightrose> and it is handy i have to say
<seele> Nightrose: he heard us talking about amarok requiring mysql and no the setup does not require the user to enter a password
<Nightrose> i see
<seele> Nightrose: if we use kpackagekit (which we most likely will).. they wont have a chance to set it on setup, it defaults to no password
<Nightrose> yea shouldn't be a problem then
<Nightrose> it is completely configuration free
<Nightrose> mysql != mysql embedded
<Riddell> Nightrose: shaking head at which blog entry?
<Nightrose> Riddell: pitti's - he took it offline already
<Nightrose> it was very uninformed
<smarter> care to paste it somewhere so we can all see it? :]
<Nightrose> sec
<Nightrose> http://pastebin.com/d15f31c95
 * Nightrose would have expected better of him
<Nightrose> but oh well
 * Nightrose drinks tea and chills
<Riddell> how strange
 * rgreening yawns
<jjesse> afternoon
<Riddell> hi jjesse, crisis managed?
<jjesse> Riddell yes crisis managed
<jjesse> caleb had a fever and was consipitated which is why he wasn't sleeping
<jjesse> loaded him up on prune juice and cleared up both problems
<jjesse> how's the discussion todya?
<jjesse> the discussion must be captiviating as no one is responding
<jjesse> wow the prune juice kicked in big time for caleb
<directhex> o_o
<quassel251> ahem
<Riddelll> why does quassel feel the need to include a window showing the raw IRC protocol?
<jjesse> because
<Nightrose> Riddell: have you seen the mail on the kubuntu list about kaffeine being removed?
<Nightrose> Riddell: i have that here as well and since my phonon is b0rked i can't watch videos right now
<Nightrose> :(
<Riddell> Nightrose: yeah, working on it
<Nightrose> ok thx
<Nightrose> installed vlc now
<yuriy> huh nobody here is subscribed to bug 269191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269191 in kdenlive "[Wish][Intrepid]Please include Kdenlive 0.7 for kde4 in the repo´s" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269191
<yuriy> but someone is working on a package, right?
<Riddell> yuriy: yes, ScottK-laptop
<ScottK> yuriy: I've been picking at it.
<ScottK> Anyone wants to jump in and make it work, feel free.  For Intrepid you'll also have to backport mlt and mlt++.
<rgreening> gobby stands for gobble up your notes
<ScottK> Having read nixternal's blog post ...  What IRC client are we shipping?
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK> Yes we are shipping one, but we don't know what it is yet?
<Riddell> no resolution yet
<nixternal> ScottK: read the comment in that post, as it will answer that
 * smarter votes for Quassel :]
<nixternal> if k3b comes out with a kde4 release we can use, then it just leaves konvi as the only KDE 3 app, and trying to rid ourselves of that would mean we would lose konvi on the cd, but it would still be available in the archive
<smarter> do we have a replacement for knetworkmanager?
<nixternal> smarter: nope, but we didn't get to see tonio show off the knetworkmangler kde4 version...pretty pimp but far from perfect
<ScottK-laptop> Well if IRC is the primary means of getting end user support, I'd think we should ship an IRC client in the default install....
<nixternal> we will probably utilize the kubuntu-users mailing list as the primary in the future, as some complaints from new users is that the main support is on IRC, which they are uncomfortable with
<directhex> people complaining because there's not *enough* mailing listage?
 * smarter is more confortable with IRC than ml :P
<nixternal> smarter: as I am as well, but unfortunately being a fairly substantial community distribution, we have to listen to the users....if it is that much of a worry that we have IRC, I suggest people start helping Sho_ get it ported and working in KDE 4
<seele> mailing lists are much more commonplace than IRC
<smarter> ...or we switch to Quassel :p
<nixternal> smarter: yes, the IRC client that connects to localhost by default instead of a real IRC server
<nixternal> I say screw it, and we ship Irssi
<smarter> nixternal: and we remove X
<nixternal> oh man, that would rock!
<nixternal> everyone complaining about their ati cards...get rid of x and ati cards work perfectly :)
<smarter> hehe
<smarter> they will complain about framebuffer drivers not working at full speed :p
 * directhex locks up nixternal's framebuffer console
<nixternal> I haven't locked that up in a super long time
 * smarter remembers http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Uncyclux :]
<directhex> uncyclopaedia is on wikia now? o_o
<seele> ok.. am i stupid or something
<nixternal> something
<seele> i cant get quassel to connect
<nixternal> seele: change localhost in quassel's settings
<seele> added a connection.. put irc.freenode.net in hostname.. port 6667
<nixternal> haha, nice
<seele> clicked ok.. it's added.. click OK and it says it didn't connect
<seele> no other information
<seele> so uh.. what did i do wrong?
<smarter> on the buffer view in the list, you should have Freenode, click on it, then on buffer state and see if it's trying to connect, if not, right click on freenode --> connect
<smarter> also, the version of quassel in Kubuntu 8.10 is a bit outdated
<seele> no.. its not in that list
<seele> oh wait
<seele> what's quassel core?
<smarter> quassel has two parts
<smarter> quasselcore and quasselclient
<smarter> the client connects to the core
<seele> i just apt-get install quassel and typed quassel in krunner
<smarter> this allow to have a core on a remote system, so that you can stay connected on the net
<seele> is that the client or core?
<smarter> none :p
<Nightrose> seele: that is the standalone package that has both
<smarter> this is a version with both client and core built in the same exe
<smarter> for those who don't have a server
<smarter> (thought it's also handy to stay connected when you reboot X)
<seele> ok.. so how do i get to the client? i clicked the Quassel icon
<Nightrose> seele: if you have a server with a core somewhere like i do you only need to install the client and can save some discspace that way
<seele> gah
<Nightrose> ?
<seele> ok.. so i installed quassel-client, opened it.. put irc.freenode.net 6667 and it still wont connect
<Nightrose> where did you put it? in the connect dialog at the beginning?
<seele> why does it still say quassel core?  i apt-get removed quassel and installed quassel-client
<seele> yes.. the first dialog
<Nightrose> that one is only for connecting to the server where your core is running
<seele> that's stupid
<Nightrose> (yes usability of quassel is a nightmare still)
<seele> and we want to ship this?
<Nightrose> i don't think it is ready for that yet
<Nightrose> i am trying to push them in the right direction from time to time but it needs someone with more time and knowledge to really get it perfect
<seele> ok.. so.. hmm
<seele> where do i add an irc network?  File -> Networks gave me a dialog that was completely disabled
<Nightrose> are you running the client only now? without a core?
<Nightrose> if so that will not work
<seele> quassel-client
<seele> what?
<Nightrose> install the quassel package if you just want to try it localy
<seele> so it's not a client?
<Nightrose> what you have is a client but it needs a core to connect to
 * seele faceslaps
<Nightrose> if you install "quassel" you get both in one
<seele> forget this.. apt-get remove
<Nightrose> it is kinda like irssi with screen
<Nightrose> but with a (not yet perfect) gui
<seele> and we expect people to use this for support reasons?
<Nightrose> if you have suggestions on how to improve it one of their lead devs is a friend of mine - i can get you in touch with them or anyone you could recommend
<seele> they'll need support just to install the thing
<seele> i'd rather just get konversation ported :)
<Nightrose> jep as I said i don't think it is ready for that
<Nightrose> it needs a lot of work to be usable by joe-user
<Nightrose> it works nice for me now that i know how to use it and compared to a few months ago it is already a lot better
<smarter> if it's properly installed and configured(thought I'm not sure there is a system-wide config file?), users shouldn't have too much problems
<Nightrose> smarter: there are still too many problems
<ScottK-laptop> How's their security history?
<Nightrose> very good so far afaik
<ScottK-laptop> IIRC we patched a significant security bug right before Intrepid release.
<ScottK-laptop> \sh took care of it, i think.
<Nightrose> jep he is a friend of sput
<Nightrose> one of the lead devs
<smarter> http://www.quassel-irc.org/node/89
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.  That's the one.
<smarter> between 0.3.0.2 and 0.3.0.3(with the fix) ten days passed, I don't know when the bug was reported but it looks like it was quiet quickly fixed
<ScottK-laptop> That's the reason why I asked though.  If that's the only one and they're responsive, not a big deal.
<ScottK-laptop> I misremembered.  It was apachelogger that took care of the quassel security issue right before release.
<jjesse> afternoon everyone :)
 * jjesse finished christmas shopping today ;)
<jpds> jjesse: You're back /home?
<jjesse> jpds: yeah i had to go home early due to family emergency
<jpds> jjesse: Ah, sorry to hear that.
<jjesse> son wasn't sleeping due to fever, ear ache, etc and because of that wife had like 5 hours of sleep all week while i was at uds
<jpds> :(
<jjesse> yeah
<jjesse> so i came home early
<jjesse> but a lot of the stuff i cared about was already discussed which was nice
<Riddell> Nightrose: do you know why the library amarok uses is a static library?
<Nightrose> mysql embedded? you'd need to ask Aides about that
<Nightrose> he is the mysql guru
<NCommander> hey Riddell
<Riddell> hi Nightrose
<Riddell> hi NCommander
<Nightrose> ;-)
<NCommander> Riddell, I need your help on something
<NCommander> Where are you heading after this meeting?
<Riddell> no plans
<seele> Riddell: did you get your tshirt?
<Riddell> seele: nope
<seele> hmm.. i saw the boxes under the tables but i dont know if they were empty
<seele> nixternal is crew, you should see if he can nab you one
 * seele pokes nixternal 
<Riddell> <nixternal> they're over there on the table
<glatzor> Tonio_, http://launchpad.net/~packagekit/+archive
<Riddell> * spec for review https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntyKDEPackaging
<Riddell> Nightrose: is there a new kaffine up?  does it fix your problem?
 * Nightrose checks
<Riddell> i.e. it should be up, might be on your mirror
<Nightrose> no update yet
<Nightrose> i am using the main server i think
<Riddell> oh grr
<Riddell> I messed up
<Riddell> again
<Nightrose> heh no problem - i am probably up for another hour at least if you need me to check later
<apachelogger> Riddell: you are in good company
 * apachelogger just broke batbuild
 * Nightrose hands out cookies to the b0rkers :P
<Riddell> Nightrose: 0.8.7-1ubuntu3~intrepid2 uploaded, look out for it appearing, should be fairly fast I believe the bulidds are quiet this week
<Nightrose> alright
<Nightrose> thx
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-13
<directhex> hm. do i still serve any purpose being here? are we happy about the mono 2 transition as applied to kde4bindings?
 * Riddell hasn't looked at the mono issue at all
<Nightrose> (no updated kaffeine yet)
<Riddell> Nightrose: have patience
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Would you please do the binary New processing on quassel in intrepid-backports?
<Riddell> or go to bed and wake up to working kaffine
<ScottK-laptop> I'd like to give it a try ...
<Nightrose> what is that patience you are talking about Riddell? :P
<Nightrose> but yea - i should go to bed
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: I don't thing there are any remaining issues specific to the Mono transition.
<Nightrose> but still stuff to do :(
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: You're welcome to hang out anyway though.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: accepted
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, i don't run kde, so don't have anything useful to offer in the context of this channel, now that the main issue is resolved. so i shall /part
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> OK, we can break Mono again now.
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<siekacz> hi
<ScottK> Now to see if my sarcastic comment gets published.  I read http://adi.roiban.ro/?p=78 and commented that how about we make it so our translations aren't worse than what upstream provides first before we get all high and mighty about localization.
<NCommander> Riddell, or ScottK, do you know specifically who I can send an email to about kdebindings?
 * ScottK looks at Riddell and runs away.
<ScottK> Actually going off to pick up $YOUNGEST_CHILD from the FINAL Nutcracker rehersal.
<seele> Tonio_: get in albor now
<nixternal> Tonio_: WHERE ARE YOU? :)
<NCommander> Nightrose, you floating around?
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> wasup?
<rgreening> yo
<siekacz> do i need to install google gadgets to use google widgets in KDE 4?
<NCommander> We just had a great moment in real life
<Nightrose> hehe tell
<NCommander> Nightrose, ask seele
<Nightrose> seele: tell! :P
<jjesse> seele and NCommander what was te great moment?
<jjesse> did i miss the best part of #uds?
<rgreening> some funny stories from tonio
<jjesse> ah
<rgreening> my side stil hurts
<Nightrose> oh come on
<Nightrose> tell us
<rgreening> what happens at UDS stays at UDS
<Nightrose> :(
<rgreening> unless you beg
<rgreening> :P
 * Nightrose begs
<Nightrose> :P
<jjesse> that's not what i heard
<seele> Nightrose: freudian slip when i went to say your name
<rgreening> OMFG
<jjesse> oh boy
<rgreening> hahahahahah
<Nightrose> oh dear :P
<Nightrose> do i wanna know?
<NCommander> Probably not.
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: session now?  albor
<seele> Tonio TOOOOOONIO
<jjesse> he's probablly out smoking
<seele> for 30 minutes?
<Hobbsee> !vistalover > nixternal
<ubottu> nixternal, please see my private message
<nixternal> thanks Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you're welcome!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: so, about this MIRC....
<nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
 * Hobbsee updates ubottu
 * Jucato kicks nixternal and Hobbsee before disappearing into the void
 * Hobbsee tickles Jucato
 * Jucato dies laughing.. in the void
 * jpds thinks that UDS makes everyone hyper.
<Jucato> good that it does :)
<Jucato> that hyper has to last for 6 months :)
<jpds> I'm going to miss everyone till next time though.
<nixternal> I am not going to miss any of you!
<nixternal> just kidding
<NCommander> nixternal, it could be worse
<NCommander> nixternal, we could just follow you home to Chicago
<nixternal> we have plenty of guns in chicago, so be careful
<Jucato> well, I will miss you all :)
<Jucato> well, I guess that's that! goodbye everyone! thanks for the help, the time, the company, and the Kubuntu :D
<Jucato> I wish you luck, power, and more ninjas
<Tonio_> Riddell: oops... too concentrated on the amarok packaging.... missed that one,but for good reason :)
<rgreening> ~twitter update UDS is finished (for me at least) and going home... cheers
<kubotu> status updated
<rgreening> apachelogger: kde4bindings fails due to csharp http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/84617/
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntyPackageManager new spec!
<ScottK> So this is way harder to set up than Konversation.
<ScottK> I think it'd need some real work to be suitable as a default, but who knows ...
<Riddell> yeah, it's a geek app is quassel
<ScottK> How much does dumping Konversation off the CD save us?
 * ScottK would look at the HP printing stuff for space savings first.  That's all pretty irrelevant if you don't have an HP printer.
<manchicken> Howdy.
<ScottK-laptop> Howdy manchicken.
<manchicken> How goes schtuff?
<ScottK-laptop> Nightrose: One thing that would be a huge help with quassel is if they'd add an openssl exception to their code so we can link quassel against openssl and legally ship an SSL enabled version.
<ScottK-laptop> Nightrose: See http://www.gnome.org/~markmc/openssl-and-the-gpl.html for a good explanation.
<ScottK-laptop> manchicken: OK.  UDS is over and so I guess everyone that went is en route back home.
<ScottK-laptop> They decided no more KDE3 in Main, so we need an IRC client to replace Konversation.
<ScottK-laptop> They also decided KPackageKit and no more Adept too.
<ScottK> So I'm experimenting with quassel a bit.
<ScottK> It'd not read for average users by a long shot.
<ScottK> read/ready
<ScottK> manchicken: ^^^
<manchicken> Interesting.
<manchicken> Need any help with any of that?
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I've been getting slightly bored from time to time.
<ScottK-laptop> I'm certain KPackagKit will need significant love.
<manchicken> Ack, he left.
<ScottK> Not really.
<ScottK> KNetworkManager hiccuped.
<ScottK-laptop> There's a list around here somewhere.
<ScottK-laptop> manchicken: So what do you want to work on.
<manchicken> ScottK-laptop: What do you want me to work on?
<ScottK-laptop> manchicken: You're a volunteer, I want you to work on something you think will be fun.
<ScottK-laptop> I know that's not an answer.
<manchicken> hahahaha
<manchicken> I'm not a volunteer, I'm manchicken.  I sporadically work on whatever you want me to work on... then I disappear for a year.  haha
<ScottK-laptop> OK
<ScottK-laptop> How about a KDE front end version of apturl?
<manchicken> And apturl is?
<ScottK-laptop> I know we need that and I don't think anyone is working on it.
<manchicken> Is that like gdebi or something?
<ScottK-laptop> Some thing for grabbing crap from third party repositories.
<ScottK-laptop> ish, although that's for installing and this is more for finding I guess.
<ScottK-laptop> Dunno much, just know we need it.
<manchicken> This? https://launchpad.net/apturl/
<manchicken> Is that an authoritative source?
 * ScottK-laptop looks
<manchicken> Err, that looks rather empty
<ScottK-laptop> https://code.launchpad.net/apturl
<manchicken> Is that a kio slave that we need then?
<ScottK-laptop> That or http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/apturl/ubuntu/ not sure which is better.
<manchicken> Sorry, it's been a while since I've played here, it might take me a few to get back.
<ScottK-laptop> manchicken: I just package this stuff, I don't understand hpw any of it actually  works.
<manchicken> Ah.
<ScottK-laptop> hpw/how.
<manchicken> So it looks like the first thing I need to do is talk to mvo.
<ScottK-laptop> I guess.  I recall him saying something about making changes to make it easier to put a different front end on it.
<manchicken> Yeah, when we did UDS Sevilla he seemed very interested in making UIs more pluggable.
<manchicken> Oh, wow, he even added an abstraction layer here.  That's sexy.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  There you go.  Something that needs doing and it's even sexy.
<manchicken> Hah
 * seele yawns
<seele> sleepy.. want to get on plane
<manchicken> Is your flight being held up?
 * ScottK-laptop finds http://paketler.pardus.org.tr/devel/source/kvirc-kde4.html and thinks someone ought to have a look at it.
<seele> manchicken: no, it is at 22:30
<seele> 45 minutes from now
<seele> why do people think that they can start complaining about kde4 to me and think i care, let alone will fix anything
<seele> crimsun: do you go to any of the local events?  i didn't get to talk to you much at UDS
<ScottK-laptop> seele: I know he goes to some DC loco stuff.
<ScottK-laptop> seele: Was there any discussion about the fate of guidance-power-manager?
<seele> ScottK-laptop: power devil ftw afaik
<ScottK-laptop> seele: Right, I already unseeded guidance, so it'll drop to Universe the next time component mismatches get processed.  I think we should just remove it.
<ScottK-laptop> People will bitch, but it's buggy and not particularly maintained.
<seele> ok
<seele> also, we need to have a kubuntu meeting asap.  probably soon after chrismas since Riddell is off galavanting around Cali next week
<seele> there is a lot of coding work this cycle, and a lot of stuff was delegated to package ninjas
<ScottK-laptop> I'll be travelling 12/22 - 29.
<seele> hmm
<ScottK-laptop> seele: manchicken just volunteered to do the KDE apturl thingy.
<seele> there are a lot of "it depends" decisions we'll have to be prepared for
<seele> i dont know what that is :)
<ScottK-laptop> It's on the list of crap that needs doing.
<ScottK-laptop> And the lack of it is what was making Firefox pull in half of Gnome.
<ScottK-laptop> That's about all I know.
<ScottK-laptop> seele: Was keeping Konversation on the CD one of the 'it depends'?
<seele> no.. there will be no KDE3 stuff
<seele> and konversation for kde4 is unlikely
<ScottK-laptop> OK, well there's zip for KDE4 IRC clients.
<ScottK-laptop> svn snapshot of kvirc-kde4 is all I could find.
<seele> right, i think earlier we basically decided no preinstalled irc client
<seele> and if someone wants konversation, they can download and install the kde3 libs
<seele> quassel isn't an option
<ScottK-laptop> Agree on that.
<seele> it would take too much time to port the kopete irc plugin
<ScottK-laptop> Kvirc neither from what I recall.
<seele> i think rgreening will look in to some pykde stuff, but i dont think that is hopeful
<ScottK-laptop> He's already doing a couple of pykde things.
 * ScottK-laptop grumbles.
<ScottK-laptop> IRC is the primary communication means in this distro.
<seele> which is pretty silly, not everyone uses IRC
<ScottK-laptop> It seems at least slightly counter intuitive to not provide an IRC client in the default desktop.
<seele> Lydia is OK with this, and since she is our biggest community relations person then it must not be that big of a deal
<seele> then we need to port the Kopete IRC plugin (which is in c++ which noone knows) or pykde or ponies
<ScottK-laptop> manchicken knows C++
<manchicken> Barely :P
<ScottK-laptop> You win.
<manchicken> hah
<ScottK-laptop> I'd just like to have a release with a complete desktop.  I care a lot less about which KDE bits get used.
<ScottK-laptop> Oh well.
<ScottK-laptop> Off to bed with me before I get too bitter.
<manchicken> hah
<seele> gah.. flight delayed
<ScottK-laptop> Lovely.
<ScottK-laptop> seele: We told people that Intrepid would be a little sketchy and they might want to hold off, but that Intrepid +1 would be the one.  I think it's a mistake to deliver less even in a small area.
<seele> ScottK-laptop: sure, but Jaunty isn't LTS so I dont think we should worry about it
<ScottK-laptop> Well I disagree, but I guess the decision is made.
<ScottK-laptop> seele: Was it no KDE3 in Main or no KDE3 on the CD?
<seele> ScottK-laptop: no kde3 on the cd.  afaik it will still be in main
<ScottK-laptop> OK, well that's something I guess.
<seele> actually.. i'm not 100% sure about that.  better ask someone else
 * ScottK-laptop looks around for someone else who was at the meeting?
<ScottK-laptop> I guess my best hope is to go distract the k3b devs so that has to stay KDE3.
<seele> ScottK-laptop: theyre probably all out
<ScottK-laptop> Figured.
<ScottK-laptop> I guess I have to either keep pestering you or go to bed.
<seele> heh yeah
<seele> i hope i make it on the plane before passing out.  i think i've managed to make everyone around me yawn at least once
<seele> hmm.. looks like only 20 minute delay.  but then again we haven't begun boarding
<ScottK-laptop> Well good luck.  I am, in fact, going to go to bed now.
<manchicken> seele: So, is the kopete IRC plugin just needing a KDE4 port?
<Riddell> ddddd
<manchicken> Riddell: Howdy.  You're home already?
<mornfall> Does that mean I can definitely retire Adept?
<siekacz> hi
<siekacz> By next week, internet will be illegal... ofc in Poland :)
 * siekacz_away is away: Gone away for now
 * siekacz is back.
 * siekacz_away is away: Gone away for now
 * siekacz is back.
<Nightrose> ScottK-laptop: ScottK: I'll let the Quassel guys know - thx
<Nightrose> and i don't know how ready we can get quassel for the enduser until jaunty
<Nightrose> but if seele or someone else is willing to work with them I can push at least one of their devs
<Nightrose> but it definitely needs a good usability person with quite some time
<Nightrose> they know they have usability problems and want to work on it afaikt
<jussi01> just that they never have enough time.... ;)
 * jussi01 waves to  Nightrose
 * Nightrose waves @ jussi01 :)
<Nightrose> jussi01: yea that is a problem but if they know our situation and know that they have the chance to become the default irc client it might get things moving
<jussi01> Nightrose: and If I send them more vodka :D
<jussi01> but yeah, you are correct
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> right
<jussi01> we should get them in the loop there.
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> but it really needs someone to help them with usability
<Nightrose> and unless seele wants to do it herself or finds someone else to help i don't see how it would work
<jussi01> hrm, who apart from seele are our usability experts?
<Nightrose> that is the problem ;-)
<jussi01> ahhh
<Nightrose> ScottK: ScottK-laptop: http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/view.php?id=441 - their working trees are pretty messed up right now so he filed a bugreport so it doesn't get forgotten - but it looks like they have no problem with it
<Nightrose> Riddell: kaffeine seems to be working again
<Nightrose> thx
<sikor_kde> anyone experienced with PyKDE? i am having a hard time connecting signals of kio-slaves, signal/slots work with gui elements, but slaves' signals never reach my slots :/ (http://pastebin.com/m4095193f)
<smarter> sikor_kde: it's (KJob *), not KIO::Job
<smarter> self.connect(copyjob, SIGNAL("result (KJob *)"), self.slotResult) << works that way
<sikor_kde> smarter: WORKS!
<sikor_kde> thanks!
<smarter> :)
<smarter> y/w
<smarter> found that after a quick search on http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kio/html/classKIO_1_1Job.html
<sikor_kde> where is the documentation for that
<sikor_kde> ahh ok
<smarter> api.kde.org is useful even for Python programming
 * sikor_kde scratches his head
<sikor_kde> i've looked at api pages a 1000 times
<sikor_kde> maybe the python references were outdated here
<smarter> http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.1-api/kio/KIO.Job.html seems correct
<sikor_kde> i'm also a bit puzzled, because my python installation does not seem to like all capitol letters in classnames
<sikor_kde> in tutorials you often find stuff like KURL and KIO
<sikor_kde> by accident i found out, that it's supposed to be KUrl
<smarter> strange
<sikor_kde> is that a special coding requirement for python?
<sikor_kde> because i tend to give my classes uppercase names aswell, if they contain abreviations
<sikor_kde> like MySSLClass
<smarter> maybe the name of the class changed
<smarter> do you have an example of doc using KURL/KIO and it works with KUrl/other?
<sikor_kde> http://diotavelli.net/PyQtWiki/IOSlavesTutorial?highlight=(KURL)
<sikor_kde> the c++ classes are still named KURL
<smarter> the code in this tutorial works here
<sikor_kde> i cannot use KURL here
<sikor_kde> NameError: global name 'KURL' is not defined
<smarter> "from kdecore import KURL" doesn't work?
<sikor_kde> ImportError: cannot import name KURL
<smarter> something is wrong on your system then
<smarter> try "from PyKDE4.kdecore import KURL"
<sikor_kde> that's the line in my code
<sikor_kde> i just can do import KUrl
<sikor_kde> maybe there is some global python setting to ignore uppercase?
<smarter> oh, hmm, with PyKDE4.kdecore, it doesn't work too
<smarter> with just kdecore it works
<sikor_kde> ah ok
<smarter> anyway, according to http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.1-api/kdecore/KUrl.html you should just use "*"
<sikor_kde> ok
<sikor_kde> anyway: i
<sikor_kde> err
<sikor_kde> do i have to use the c++ signals?
<sikor_kde> http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.1-api/kio/KIO.ListJob.html <- there are signals listed aswell
<smarter> yes
<sikor_kde> hmm "self.connect (listjob, SIGNAL ("entries (Job*, const UDSEntryList&)"), self.slotEntries)" doesn't seem to work :/
<sikor_kde> and "self.connect (listjob, SIGNAL ("entries (KIO::Job *, const KIO::UDSEntryList &)"), self.slotEntries)" will even crash the application
<smarter> KJob*
<cbr> hmm, i'm using the amarok-kde4 package from the ppa
<cbr> and it just won't play one album
<cbr> it outputs this into the console
<cbr> QString::arg: Argument missing: Amarok - ühtki pala ei esitata., 0:00
<cbr> very strange :S
<sikor_kde> smarter: from where did you get this? http://api.kde.org/4.1-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kio/html/classKIO_1_1ListJob.html says the signal is "entries (KIO::Job *, const KIO::UDSEntryList &)" :/
<smarter> sikor_kde: just guessed, maybe I'm wrong
<smarter> never used kio before actually :p
<sikor_kde> ok
<sikor_kde> is there any way to debug this?
<sikor_kde> it's like poking around in the dark
<freeflying> Riddell: is there any possibe to sync the translation with kde now? the trasnlation quality on lp is really not so nice
<sikor_kde> uhm
<sikor_kde> the signal "entries (KIO::Job *, const KIO::UDSEntryList &)" might just not work in python\
<sikor_kde> since there is no UDSEntryList
<sikor_kde> just UDSEntry
<rgreening> I'm home.. woo-hoo
<rgreening> ~twitter update Just arrived back in St. John's. It's actually warmer here than Mountainview.. heh
<kubotu> status updated
<rgreening> ~twitter update UDS: Best feel good quote given by a track lead to the Kubuntu team - "you guys rock". Now that's a great compliment :)
<kubotu> status updated
<rgreening> apachelogger: I'm getting all kinds of build issues. I must be forgetting something. Do you have a PPA with the new packages built thus far?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> feel free to upload kdelibs
<apachelogger> pimlibs needs a change though
<rgreening> hmm... have you got the dsc/diff for me to build/upload kdelibs?
<rgreening> seeing you reviewed
<rgreening> NCommander has my usb stick.. ACK
<jjesse-dell9> afternoon :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: IMHO we should create a small app that can download konversation
<apachelogger> s/download/install
<Nightrose> hmm yea maybe
<manchicken> I thought someone was talking about bringing in the kopete IRC plugin.
<manchicken> Is that not the case
<manchicken> Does it need a KDE4 port or something?
<manchicken> (the kopete plugin, not konversation)
<glade88> was the adding of new entries to task manager widget intensionally reversed (made left to right) ?
 * JontheEchidna hasn't noticed that
<glade88> so guessing, it wasnt intensional :)
<apachelogger> glade88: it sorts them
<glade88> apachelogger: on what order? no of open windows?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> I am not a fan of it
<apachelogger> as I am not of grouping
<glade88> :)
<JontheEchidna> my dad's biggest pet peeves about KDE4 (besides things not working the way they used to) is that the taskmanager is one row and that there isn't any grouping
<JontheEchidna> he's got like 15 xterms open at any given time
<glade88> with 2+ apps open, grouping is "activated"
<glade88> 2+ different
<glade88> apps
<glade88> any idea whats this? http://forum.kde.org/manual-grouping-of-taskbar-entries-t-19760.html
<smarter> JontheEchidna: you can force it to use two rows
<smarter> or more
<smarter> glade88: it sorts alphabetically by default
<JontheEchidna> smarter: he doesn't have 4.2 beta installed
<JontheEchidna> it's his work computer
<smarter> unfortunately the two rows are really small with the default theme
<glade88> smarter: ah.. thanks
<smarter> glade88: it's configurable (:
<glade88> +1. /me missed that out :)
<Tm_T> hmmmmmh
<Tm_T> who I should blame if after installing some gnome bits, my KDE session gets infested by gnome
<Tm_T> like, metacity overrided kwin
<apachelogger> Tm_T: yourself for installing gnoem bits in the first place?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-14
<nesys> hi folks ... I need your help
<nesys> I found on kubuntu 8.10 the same bug as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/278318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278318 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "video tearing with textured video on intel card" [High,Fix committed]
<nesys> I've tryed to apply patches and new configs, but the problem is unsolved
<nesys> any advice will be appreciated
<JontheEchidna> Might try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-devel, kubuntu doesn't really do any work in low-level components such as video drivers. (Plus we use the same ones as ubuntu)
<nesys> ah ok ... video drivers are the same
<nesys> JontheEchidna thank you
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: maybe we should just won't fix all the kde-guidance bugs now?
 * JontheEchidna would do that
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Well there may be something SRU worthy for Hardy.
<ScottK> Also we should probably remove guidance-power-manager first to make sure we don't need to worry about moving any over.
<ScottK-laptop> So the only potential KDE4 IRC client I find is an svn snapshot of kvirc.
<ScottK-laptop> It might be worth a shot if someone wants to package it as kvirc-kde4.
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: Point me to the kvirc
<nixternal> made it home
<nixternal> back to snow!
<jpds> nixternal: Woohoo, some of us are still @ hotel.
<nixternal> that sucks :)
<jpds> ....where some freaking Korean insurance company has moved in.
<nixternal> I told my dog about Google, and he is pissed at me now for not taking the job there back in june
<rgreening> heya nixternal
<rgreening> nixternal: I may have a body to help out on the Doc team
<nixternal> rock on, that will help a ton
<nixternal> I am being conceited as hell right now and watching my Ubuntu Developers interview on youtube
<rgreening> yeah. He's a buddy of mine, and he uses Kubuntu
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ~twitter update I hate it when upstream forgets to update the examples and I get FTBFS all over
<kubotu> status updated
<nixternal> hey, I want to be able to do that too
<nixternal> and can we add an identi.ca setup for that as well?
<rgreening> hmm... not sure, the twitter goes to twitter.com
<rgreening> kubotu help twitter
<kubotu> twitter status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'twitter friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | twitter update [status] => updates your status on twitter | twitter identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your twitter username and password | twitter actions [on|off] => enable/disable twitting of actions (/me does ...)
<rgreening> nixternal: get a twitter account or ask if apacheloggercan get a kubotu script for identi.ca
<nixternal> ~twitter I can tweet from #kubuntu-devel - this is cool
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<nixternal> bastard!
<nixternal> oh, forgot update
<rgreening> ya
<nixternal> ~twitter update I can tweet from #kubuntu-devel - this is cool
<kubotu> status updated
<nixternal> groovy
<rgreening> nixternal: works wherever kubotu exists
<rgreening> ~twitter actions on
<kubotu> okay
 * rgreening is tired and has a cough
<rgreening> ~twitter status
<kubotu> is tired and has a cough (50 seconds ago via rbot)
<rgreening> whee
<rgreening> nixternal: if you turn on twitter actions, all the / me actions get twitted
<buz> i'm playing around with kde 4.2 and while it works pretty well on 8.10, i'm annoyed by the message grouping in kmail but cannot seem to find any way to get rid of it...
<buz> ah now
<buz> very nicely hidden :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: so true
<apachelogger> kde bug 177648
<ubottu> KDE bug 177648 in general "tiger C# plasma applet example failed to build" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177648
<apachelogger> jussi01: please don't recommend installing 4.2
<jussi01> apachelogger: ok.
<apachelogger> there is a reason the ppa it is in is called kubuntu-experimental
<jussi01> apachelogger: I guess I wasnt thinking :(
<apachelogger> jussi01: yeah, no cookie for you!
 * apachelogger hands Nightrose a cookie
<apachelogger> that remidns me of king julien ;-D
<cbr> is the beta2 available somewhere?
<cbr> in a ppa or smth
<apachelogger> "now, who wants a cookie"
 * jussi01 sighs... everything so messed up right now...
<apachelogger> cbr: http://kde.org/ no
 * Nightrose munches the cookie
<Nightrose> what did i get it for?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: for your broken system :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: also gmail sez amarok-nightly upload started
<Nightrose> ;-)
<smarter> cbr: beta2 will not be available until publicly announced on kde.org, and even then we can't guarantee it will be ready
<DaSkreech> Anyone has any word on the latest for the "official" KDE3 for Ibex ?
<apachelogger> cookie.
 * DaSkreech likks lips
<NCommander> rgreening, ping
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> fedora 10 got released
<apachelogger> ...half a month ago... :D
<DaSkreech> Yeah Downloading it now
<FireRabbit> ScottK: hey, what was the purpose of the kubuntu_02_mono_use_default_compiler.patch in kdebindings?
<stdin> FireRabbit: "Switch to Mono 2.0 transition default compiler, 'csc'"
<FireRabbit> so that's some debian thing?
<stdin> looks like an Ubuntu thing actually
<stdin> looks like it's added in 4:4.1.80-0ubuntu2
<FireRabbit> hm ic
<NCommander> rgreening, I put my imagewriter-qt code on Bazaar
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: any reason why we aren't merging with exerimental for ktorrent?
<rgreening> cool
<NCommander> rgreening, at some point, maybe you can explain Qt resource files to me :-)
<stdin> NCommander: those are easy
 * NCommander just need to finish some GUI work, and then work out the specifics of packaging imagewriter-qt
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-07
<JontheEchidna> looks like kdepimlibs isn't in the kubuntu-dev package set
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I can look at it.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is it ready?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I looked over it and it looks good.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> OK.  Grabbing.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looks like I want to pull from bzr, right?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<ScottK> Uploaded.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'll have kdeplasma-addons sorted shortly.
<maco> this kdeedu test build in pbuilder has been going for 3 hours
<maco> is this normal?
<ScottK> maco: Could be.  kdebase-workspace build time on the buildd's almost doubled 4.3 => 4.4.
<maco> its at
<maco> [ 98%] Generating index.cache.bz2
<maco> cd ../doc/blinken && /usr/bin/meinproc4 --check --cache /tmp/buildd/kdeedu-4.3.80/obj-i486-linux-gnu/doc/blinken/index.cache.bz2 /tmp/buildd/kdeedu-4.3.80/doc/blinken/index.docbook
<maco> when i tried this earlier today and finally had to kill it so i could turn off my laptop (no suspend), it was sitting at the same spot
<JontheEchidna> That same issue has appeared with kdeutils
<JontheEchidna> I believe eventually Quintasan just patched the docs from building
<maco> hrm :-/
<maco> JontheEchidna: do you mean he removed the -docs from the debian/control?
<JontheEchidna> maco: He patched cmakelists.txt so that the docs wouldn't be built in the first place
<ScottK> It's probably worth running it through strace or something at some point, but not tonight.
<ScottK> ... to find out if it's stuck or just really slow.
<maco> JontheEchidna: ok
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Fixed plasma-addons uploaded.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I did pimlibs too.  What should I look at now?
<JontheEchidna> I've not looked at anything further tonight; I'm actually in windows at the moment
<maco> hrmm i cant figure out from the CMakeLists.txt what does the docs. there arent doc/ directories for the games and there isnt one doc/ directory they all share, and i dont even see anything other than normal code files and no mention of docs in the cmake :-/
<ScottK> Wow, qt4-x11 built on sparc.
<ScottK> We're no longer dead on ALL ports.
<ScottK> Doing oxygen-icons (135mb tarball, yeah!)
<DasKreech> Yeah I laughed at that
<DasKreech> Oxygen is by far the lagest aspect of KDE
<DasKreech> where aspect has the only definiiton of tarball
<DasKreech> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/PackagingLegend#preview
<DasKreech> Can someone review for accuracy ?
<ScottK> Doing kdegames
<DasKreech> JontheEchidna: Just read your blog on bko Strange comments
<ScottK> Next time anyone sees rgreening around, please remind him about bzr add.
<ScottK> kdegames done
<DasKreech> JontheEchidna: Nice and Andreas posts a few hours after you
<DasKreech> ScottK: bzr add what?
<ScottK> bzr add the new files in the packaging or the won't be there for the guy that reviews it.
<DasKreech> ok
<ScottK> Done kdesdk now.
<ScottK> nixternal: You can join in uploading stuff, you know.
<ScottK> sdk done.  Doing utils
<ScottK> Meh.
<ScottK> Utils done.  Webdev next.
<ScottK> This is probably going to be the last one for tonight for me.
<ScottK> maco: Getting close on edu?
<maco> ScottK: i dont know how to tell it to skip docs :(
<maco> ScottK: jon the enchilada mentioned Quintasan commenting out of the CMakelists.txt but theres nothing about docs in them and no doc-specific directories that i can find... :-/
<ScottK> maco: look at kdeutils and see what he did there.
<maco> ok
<maco> umm...wait, look where for it?
<ScottK> Archive
<maco> oh its in lucid? ok
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> Source is anyway, none of this will build until we upload kde4libs.
<ScottK> webdev uploaded.
<ScottK> Riddell: Welcome back from vacation.  Please keep uploading (we're doing kde4libs last this time).  Status is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<ScottK> Riddell: We still need a (afaik not yet finished) Qt4 patch for phonon and we had to disable kio_sftp pending libssh MIR (filed).
<ScottK> Riddell: I warned slangasek at the release team meeting that things might get a little sporting for Alpha 1 and this KDE release.  Up until we upload kd4libs, there is the option to wait.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<DasKreech> Good night
<Quintasan|Szel> maco: You'd be interested in CMakeList.txt in doc/ in kdeutls, at least comment out doc in top level CMakeList.txt
<maco> Quintasan|Szel: im working on kdeedu. there is no doc/ directory :(
<maco> hence my confusion
<Quintasan|Szel> maco: and nothing in top level CMakeList.txt?
<Quintasan|Szel> maco: try find . -name *.docbook :P
<maco> Quintasan|Szel: wow i fail at reading
 * maco headdesk
 * Quintasan|Szel is heading school
<Quintasan|Szel> this is most supid thing invented, additional maths at 7:10, right before normal lessons
<Quintasan|Szel> I had to get up at six :/
<maco> ewwwwww
<Quintasan|Szel> I was like "lol three hours of sleep" few hours ago
<Quintasan|Szel> well, anyways, what packages are left?
<DasKreech> Quintasan|Szel: I think I had one better
<DasKreech> we had a single 2 hour lecture as our only class 8:00 on Friday
<DasKreech> after having no classes after 12:00 thursday
<DasKreech> The class?
<DasKreech> Pyschology
<Quintasan|Szel> lol
<DasKreech> I swear that was some kinda inside joke.
<DasKreech> You really want us to turn up for the earliest class we have for the entire week on the last day of the week with no other classes or activites for the rest of the day for a non interactive lecture ?
<DasKreech> Uh huh. Lets see how many people turn up for that.
<Quintasan|Szel> awsome :P
<Quintasan|Szel> awesome even
<Quintasan|Szel> urgh and I'm at school :/
<Quintasan|Szel> It would be nice if ivan responded to my mail
<Quintasan|Szel> ScottK: the Lancelot dev was here?
<Darkwing-Netbook> ScottK: Hows the update coming along?
<DasKreech> He's asleep
<Darkwing-Netbook> *mumbles*
<Darkwing-Netbook> This whole no workspace thingie is a little crazy lol
<DasKreech> :-)
<Darkwing-Netbook> Keeps crashing on load. The thing I don't get is why when I log in, it will bring up the login dialog again and then it crashes
<DasKreech> maco: Ping
<maco> DasKreech: whats up?
<DasKreech> maco: Do you know anything about bug reports marking a package as not a Genuine Ubuntu Package?
<maco> DasKreech: yeah, means the package is from a PPA or pbuilder
<maco> the "apt-cache policy" output wasnt approved
<DasKreech> Right. Do the 4.3.4 packages currently have this status?
<DasKreech> And if so is there a way to post bugs properly with that status?
<maco> are they in a ppa? if so, then yes they do
<maco> i think you have to go to launchpad and file in the web interface instead of using ubuntu-bug
<maco> if you go to the package's actual page on the bugtracker, you can file bugs. its just if you try to file bugs right at /ubuntu/+bugs that itll yell at you
<DasKreech> kk
 * kb9vqf hates Qt4 with a passion
<kb9vqf> On my high-uptime server, if I leave a user logged in for more than a day or two Qt4 apps won't start
<DasKreech> at all?
<kb9vqf> Nope, not at all
<kb9vqf> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<kb9vqf> over and over...
<kb9vqf> well, technically a variant of BadWindow
<DasKreech> I was about to ask doesn't that error come up all the time?
<kb9vqf> I dunno...here's a pastebin of mythfrontend: http://pastebin.com/d70c6820c
<kb9vqf> Other Qt4 apps are similar
<kb9vqf> this is under Karmic BTW
<DasKreech> Hmm that's pretty bad.
<DasKreech> Can't say I've seen that since KDE 4.1
<kb9vqf> Well, Qt4 is doing something it shouldn't :)\
<kb9vqf> I'll leave that up to the Qt4 folks here to decipher if anyone else sees it--I'll just stop using Qt4 apps ;0)
 * kb9vqf goes to bed
<DasKreech> #qt is open but not sure they are awake
<DasKreech> I should too
<ghostcube> ok i updated to Qt 4.6
<ghostcube> printer-applet crash stoped
<ghostcube> ;)
<DasKreech> Grats
<ghostcube> thx DasKreech :)
<Riddell> morning
<DasKreech> morning
<amichair> Riddell: morning
<amichair> Riddell: should I be poking now and then about the bugfix merges, or is it on the todo list and will not be forgotten?
<Riddell> amichair: yeah keep poking
<Riddell> I don't think I've heard back from mvo about the software-properties changes so I'll probably just go ahead and merge that
<amichair> ok, thanks :-)
<Riddell> why is kde4libs being uploaded last?
 * jussi01 waves to Riddell
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you know about an issue with knetworkmanager giving segfaults on logouts ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: just wondering if I'm the only one experiencing it
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I've not seen that
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok, it might be a local problem of mine then, probably my kde profile
<Riddell> oh, ScottK wants everything to dep-wait on it
<jussi01> Riddell: hope your holidays were refreahing :) and welcome back :)
 * Riddell uploads kdebase, kdegraphics and kdepim-runtime
<Riddell> not touching kdepim upstream says it's broken
<Riddell> or kdebindings, I believe pykde needs some updating, <pokes Sime >
<Riddell> hum, bzr on launchpad doesn't want to work, maybe I shaln't be uploading
<Lex79> Riddell: I'm doing kdepim, I almost finished, so I should leave the package?
<Riddell> Lex79: no carry on but we'll need to wait for upstream to tell us what patches it needs before uploading
<Riddell> it might need patches to qt
<Riddell> and/or itself
<Lex79> Riddell: ok, sandsmark he said when he finished his patch for phonon he pokes me, I ask him every day :P
<Lure> Riddell: kdepim issue is resolved - see e-mail from Allen Winter from tonight
<Lure> Riddell: trunk patch is  r1059603
<Lure> Riddell: 4.3 branch => r1059605
 * Lure notices that it was sent to kdepim-users and not kde-packager's...
<Riddell> does he say anything about qt?
<apachelogger> Lure: so, I was talking to ScottK and he agreed that you should apply for per-package upload privledges to kubuntu-dev, then we would direct a recommendation to the developer membership board which then implements the permissions
<Lure> Riddell: that it was behavioral change in qt 4.6 about expecting some rectangle to be initialized
<Lure> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kdepim-users&m=126015050812564&w=2
<Lure> Riddell: more background is actually here: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2009-December/003453.html
<Lure> apachelogger: thanks
<Lure> apachelogger: kubuntu-dev has regular meetings or is this done on kubuntu meetings?
<apachelogger> Lure: seperate meetings organized as needed
<apachelogger> Lure: I suppose you would follow https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers#Applying for kubuntu-dev membership
<Lure> apachelogger: thanks, will do that
<apachelogger> just focus on digikam and kipi-plugins in your application
<Quintasan|Szel> How we are standing with packaging?
<Riddell> decently
 * Riddell uploads kde4libs
<Riddell> wow, kubuntu_19_no_indent_kickoff_subtext.diff got merged?  that must have made seele's day
<ScottK> Quintasan|Szel: I didn't hear from the lancelot dev, just went with soversion 0 because that's what it said in CMakeLists.txt.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Uploading's going along nicely.  Shouldn't be too long.
<Lure> ScottK: did you have time to look into digikam/kipi-plugins backport request?
<Lure>  bug 481851 and bug 481856
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481851 in karmic-backports "backport digikam 1.0.0~rc-1ubuntu1 to karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481856 in karmic-backports "backport kipi-plugins 0.9.0-1ubuntu1 to Karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481856
<amichair> !info gnupg lucid
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.9-4ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 934 kB, installed size 4996 kB
<Mamarok> question about the qt4-multimedia package: is this that infamous Brisbane stuff?
<Mamarok> (in the experimental PPA)
<Riddell> yes
<ghostcube> jussi01: normally i do try to solve the probs but iam lost in knetworkmanager so far :)
<markey> hmm, I have a project (fetched from Git), it has a debian/ dir in it
<markey> how to make a package of that?
<markey> (sorry, forgot again...)
<Riddell> markey: debuild
<markey> thanks :)
<markey> hmm
<markey> I don't seem to have that
<markey> ah
<Riddell> apt-get install devscripts
<markey> devscripts
<markey> yes
<markey> args, it started some "postfix" configuration tool
<markey> no idea what info it wants from me
<markey> is that important?
 * markey shrugs
<markey> got it
<Riddell> I don't think that's important, one of the scripts in devscripts probably needs it but nothing I've used
<markey> hmm btw, are there any known bugs with Karmic, regarding USB devices?
<markey> my devices are randomly not found
<markey> I think I heard some other guy has the same issue
<markey> woops
<markey> gpg: /tmp/debsign.IduhC84E/offlineimap_6.2.0.dsc: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<markey> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<markey> what now? :)
<markey> needs a key?
<markey> ah
<markey> worked anyway
<markey> got a .deb file
<markey> great
<markey> there we go :)
<markey> worked nicely
<Riddell> yeah that just means it isn't signed, which you only want if you're uploading to an archive anyway
<Riddell> my USB devices work fine in karmic
<Riddell> worth checking if hal sees them or not
<rgreening> There's a new arora. I am packaging now for Lucid. Anyone care to be available to upload it?
<rgreening> It will be required for Lucid as the current will ftbfs with qt 4.6
<Riddell> rgreening: can do
<rgreening> cool. ty Riddell. I see we do not have arora in our bzr.. should we add it?
<Riddell> are we likely to have several people working on it at any one time?
<Riddell> we do have packaging branches of most packages now if you feel the need but I don't think it's needed
<rgreening> hmm... maybe not
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> Im pretty much the arora king
<rgreening> ha
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll let you know as soon as it's built. I'll upload to my PPA so you can grab what you need.
<rgreening> oh, actually, I'll upload to the ninja PPA to ensure it builds aghainst qt4.6 from there....
<JontheEchidna> good morning all
<rgreening> o/
<Riddell> why it's the lovely JontheEchidna
<rgreening> Riddell: arora is uploaded to ninjas PPA. I'll let you know when it builds for Lucid. What will we do for Karmic? Suggestions? I'd like to have it build against qt4.6, which means we leave it wherever we house backports for Karmic KDE...
<Lex79> hi JontheEchidna :)
<Riddell> rgreening: it can go in experimental short term.  if we backports qt4.6 and kde 4.4 to karmic it can live alongside that
<rgreening> will experimental have qt4.6? I believe Lex79 has started karmic backport of 4.4
<Lex79> rgreening: qt 4.6 for karmic is already in staging
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> cool
 * txwikinger is tired of all those bugs all the time :(
<txwikinger> Hi Riddell - Did you have a nice holiday?
<rgreening> Lex79: I'll upload arora there shortly then...
<Lex79> rgreening: ok
<Riddell> txwikinger: lots of snow
<rgreening> Lex79: in the backports, I am assuming we are reverting the boost back to 1.38 from 1.40... correct?
<Lex79> rgreening: yes
<JontheEchidna> We had snow here too. A good half meter.
<rgreening> k. I'll try and give a hand today to backport...
<rgreening> Did we finish the Lucid stuff?
<ScottK> Lure: I did not.  I do think that we ought to have the crashes fixed in -updates.  Would it be possible to get patches for that too?
<Lex79> rgreening: no, I have to finish kdepim and maco kdeedu
<rgreening> ok... did bindings build after?
<ScottK> Riddell: One thought I had on kde4libs: Agateau did his BIC change for the systray stuff after the beta was done.  Do we want to patch our kde4libs with that change so we don't need to worry about rebuilding stuff later?
<Lex79> rgreening: we need to wait a fix for pykde4, doesn't want build
<ScottK> rgreening: I believe we're doing to skip bindings.
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, I already uploaded
<ScottK> Riddell: Never mind then.
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> I should have thought of it yesterday
<rgreening> bindings isn't in the PPA though
<Lex79> I have this list-missing files for kdepim now http://pastebin.ca/1705550
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see we picked up sparc with qt4-x11 4.6.0?  So we aren't completely dead on ports (or course we'd pick the one that's unusable due to upstart).
<Lex79> akonadi stuff is already in kdepim-runtime package
<Lex79> and libmessageviewer* dunno where should go....
<rgreening> Riddell: arora for Lucid should be good to go from PPA (of course need to update changelog to rm ~ppa2)
<Riddell> ScottK: more importantly the timer is running on arm now
<Riddell> Lex79: where does it come from?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes, although since that was a gcc bug, I'm not optimistic.
<Riddell> rgreening: ok
<Lex79> Riddell: kdepim, but I don't know where libmessageviewer* come from
<txwikinger> Riddell: Hehe.. snow is starting here as well now.. I think rgreening got snowed in  ;)
<rgreening> txwikinger: 38cm.. bah, that's nothing :P
<rgreening> haha
<txwikinger> well.. more than we had so far rgreening
<ghostcube> Riddell: printer applet crash is not more after upgrading to 4.6 qt dont know if this was the solution but last update seems to fix this bug
<rgreening> for sure
<Riddell> rgreening: arora is due a merge from Debian, are you able to do that?
<txwikinger> where does konqueror have the sessions saved / to be restored saved?
<txwikinger> ah found it
<rgreening> Riddell: I can look. I doubth there are any differences, as the upstream wants up to be as vanilla as possible and i have been :)
<Lex79> Riddell: ok, found, libmessageviewer* is part of libkdepim4
<txwikinger> too bad the bug and all the evidence is gone :D
<txwikinger> Why is apachelogger questioning the existence of kubuntu?
<Lex79> too drink
<apachelogger> read the mail :P
 * apachelogger knew the subject is too offensive -.0
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I don't think the subject is too offensive, I just think it is phrase too harshly
<txwikinger> phrased
 * txwikinger would have rather said: What is the vision of Kubuntu for the next year
<apachelogger> that is not what I asked for
<txwikinger> Well.. if there is no vision you end up with your question
<rgreening> Riddell: There are a couple of changes to merge from Debian (if that's what you meant)... I'll grab those an incorporate into my build...
<rgreening> so, you can wait on upload of arora for a little bit...
<apachelogger> otherway around, you cannot define a vision without knowing the reason of existance
<apachelogger> eventually the vision is partially defined by it already
<txwikinger> apachelogger: cognito ergo sum
<apachelogger> say google is there to organize all the information of menkind
<apachelogger> hence its long-term vision is to collect, organize and present all information it an get
<txwikinger> apachelogger: that is its mission, not its vision
<rgreening> hmm... nm Riddell, that would be a sync, which is not what you asked... go ahead and upload the arora.. I'll send our diff's to Debian (which is what you were asking) I bleive..
<apachelogger> anyhow, the reason of existance originates in a problem
<apachelogger> the problem being that information is unorganized and unusable and ugly and decentralized and whatnot
<apachelogger> so what is the problem kubuntu originated from
 * txwikinger rofls... now Kubuntu is a problem
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 1059603
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1059603&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1059603 | give the scene an initial view rectangle; else all hell breaks loose. should fix the initial view being month view. MERGE: e4...
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: ^
<JontheEchidna> Fixes the KOrg crash with Qt 4.6
<txwikinger> apachelogger: 1) Not everything that humanity does originates in solving a problem - you are too centred on Engineering
<Lex79> uhm quassel crashes
<apachelogger> so kubuntu is here because someone got drunk and thought it would be fun to prefix ubuntu with a k?
<txwikinger> 2) The solution that Kubuntu provides is a KDE based debian-like system for end-users
<apachelogger> so kubuntu provides a solution to no problem?
<apachelogger> no wonder that doesnt work out
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Well.. if you want to say it in that way.. Kubuntu is Riddell's fault :D
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: ok I will add
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<apachelogger> txwikinger: that does not define the problem, does it?
<txwikinger> what does not define the problem?
<seele> Riddell: seriously? what's the commit note say?
<txwikinger> and why do you need a problem?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: kubuntu being Riddell's fault
<apachelogger> txwikinger: there is a solution but no problem
<apachelogger> the picture is incomplete
<txwikinger> apachelogger: 2) The solution that Kubuntu provides is a KDE based debian-like system for end-users
<tsimpson> txwikinger: but what makes it different from debian+kde?
<apachelogger> that is not the question
<apachelogger> why not do debian+kde
<ScottK> apachelogger: My problem with the question is it's hard for me to answer it just in the context of Kubuntu.  For me, Kubuntu is at the interstection of Debian, KDE, and Ubuntu that makes it interesting.
<txwikinger> debian does not have the same end-user focus tsimpson
<txwikinger> why does Ubuntu exist? just take debian+gnome
<ScottK> tsimpson: Non-ancient releases for one.
<apachelogger> there you have a problem
<apachelogger> problem uno: debian does ancient releases
<apachelogger> solution: implement kubuntu
<apachelogger> clearly that is not all, but one part of it
<Lex79> ScottK, Riddell, JontheEchidna: <Lex79> sandsmark ! news ? :P
<Lex79> <sandsmark> no, the Qt build system still refuses to pick up the right include paths :>
<ScottK> Urgh.
 * txwikinger thinks students have far too much time to think about philosphical paradoxa
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I think that was the problem you were running in to with the pulse stuff
<ScottK> Thanks for the update.
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: yep
 * txwikinger wonders if apacheloggercan find a solution to that problem
<JontheEchidna> fun...
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: that's the problem, patching Qt build system
<ScottK> apachelogger: Another factor is the Ubuntu approach to community that is very different than in Debian.
<apachelogger> different in what ways, and what makes it superior to the debian way
 * txwikinger does not know any debian LoCos
<JontheEchidna> Ubuntu is less RTFM
<Riddell> rgreening: what changes exist in the arora packaging since we last merged, and can we include those?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: there is no paradox in attaching a problem to a solution and a solution to a problem
<apachelogger> one cannot exist without the other obviously
<JontheEchidna> More collaborative, in some ways too.
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Well.. it is a little bit like the chicken and the egg
<apachelogger> of course it is
<txwikinger> and as I said before.... humanity is not solely problem-centric
<apachelogger> but since we have a good idea of what the solution looks like, we can try to reproduce the problem
<apachelogger> txwikinger: you yourself also said that kubuntu solves something :P
<txwikinger> Well apachelogger - and I am very content with that
 * Riddell uploads 4.3.4 kde-l10n to updates PPA
<txwikinger> Kubuntu solved txwikinger's problem of finding a good distro that he is happy to use
<txwikinger> apachelogger: case closed :p
<ScottK> apachelogger: Ubuntu approach is more collaborative in many ways (and not just CoC).  For example if I want to make a change that touches a bunch of packages, I get a spec approved and then just do it.  In Debian I'd have to go convince every maintainer.
<apachelogger> txwikinger: finding a good distro is not a problem :P
<apachelogger> indeed it is more of a solution path
<nixternal> ScottK: I forgot how to upload stuff :p
<apachelogger> you find that all distros suck because of A and B and C, hence you search for a godo distro, finding kubuntu
<ScottK> nixternal: I'm not suprised.
<apachelogger> problem - path - solution
 * txwikinger thinks we need to start at the beginning and define the term "problem"
<nixternal> ScottK: telnet right? or is it ftp?
<nixternal> :p
<txwikinger> nixternal: Well.. too long on the bicycle? Sucked all the oxygen out of your brain?
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Problem
 * txwikinger finds that Wikipedia does not satisfy a truly academic standard and needs at least another relevant reference apachelogger
<apachelogger> txwikinger: http://scholar.google.com knock yourself out
<apachelogger> ScottK: there, you could write that :)
<txwikinger> well.. not sure that scholar.google.com has a higher standard than wikipedia
<apachelogger> oh well
 * txwikinger is going to paint a painting and afterwoods ponders what problem that painting has solved
<apachelogger> how does one put that
<apachelogger> google scholar is an index
<txwikinger> s/afterwoods/afterwards/
<apachelogger> wikipedia is a encyclopedia
<apachelogger> a bit of a difference
<txwikinger> apachelogger: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosophical_problems
<apachelogger> sensible paper would be appreciated :P
<txwikinger> apachelogger has a philosophical problem in the existence of Kubuntu... let's start refine the problem
 * apachelogger is wondering how it became his problem, but oh well..
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Well I think you are the only one who has raised it :D
 * txwikinger is in a good mood today and has fun pulling apachelogger's leg
<rgreening> Riddell: no debian changes... just ubuntu ones... my mistake
<rgreening> Riddell: let me review the patches again... wait on upload.
<Riddell> rgreening: there are changes in debian
<rgreening> hmm...https://merges.ubuntu.com/a/arora/arora_0.10.1-1ubuntu1.patch
<rgreening> looks like only ubuntu stuff
<Riddell> rgreening: there's the changelog if nothing else :)
<Riddell> rgreening: I presume patches 01 04 and 05 come from upstream?  has 06 been sent upstream?
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah, Im going to review these.. give me a few
<rgreening> Riddell: you added 06.. did you send to upstream?
<Riddell> don't think I did
<rgreening> hehe. I'll talk to upstream about it
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I pushed kdepim to bzr with fix for korg crash, I have to go now.
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<Riddell> rgreening: ok I'll merge in Debian's changelog and upload
<rgreening> Riddell: wait till I review the patches again...
<rgreening> give me a few more minutes...
<rgreening> Riddell: patch 01 looks like it nevewr got applied upstream in release 0.10.2
<rgreening> which is odd
<Riddell> does upstream have a trunk?
<rgreening> yeah, Im wondering if the 0.10.2 release is just a fix for the FTBFS on qt 4.6
<rgreening> but icefox isnt around
<Riddell> the sources have a small diff so I'd expect it is
<ScottK> apachelogger: The bots in #kubuntu-bugs are confused.  Do you have the power to kill one?
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah, apparantly looking at trunk and the 0.10.2 release, they are significantly different. Im guessing icefox released 0.10.2 as a pure bugfix to the one issue... FTBFS against qt4.6, so go ahead and upload 0.10.2 as provided.
<ScottK> tsimpson or jussi01: Help.  Bots out of control in #kubuntu-bugs.
<Quintasan> I go to school - it's dark outside, I come back - it's dark outside too :D
<rgreening> Riddell: confirmation here.. http://arorabrowser.blogspo
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I always loved that
<Riddell> rgreening: so I'm good to upload with the changelog updated?
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> and we get some real qt 4.6 goodness in this version.
<Riddell> uploaded
<Quintasan> yay, we're done ?
<Riddell> we're done with arora
<Quintasan> oh :P
<Riddell> I wonder how the beta is compiling
<Riddell> qt failed on arm
<Riddell> :(
<ScottK> kdelibs is done
<Riddell> nice
<ScottK> ~half and hour until the next wave can start to build.
<ScottK> Riddell: Qt4 failure on arm is different.  It's not an ICE anymore, so this is good news.
<rgreening> uploaded arora for Karmic to staging.
<EagleScreen> cool
<JontheEchidna> kde4libs is actaully building on powerpc
<JontheEchidna> er, sparc
<JontheEchidna> both end in 'c' ;-)
<markey> hmm
 * markey would love to have a NEON style build of KDE SC 4.4
<markey> that would rock
<markey> nicely sandboxed
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yep.  Qt4 actually built on sparc this time.
<markey> normal upgrade is too risky here currently
<Riddell> ScottK: that's the same build failure I've seen before
<ScottK> markey: I think Quintasan|Szel was working on ressurecting it.
<markey> oh great :)
<markey> NEON was damn nice
<ScottK> Riddell: That's different than the RC one (it was an ICE).  cjwatson proposed a workaround last week that didn't work with the ICE, so I've asked him about trying it again.
<Quintasan> ScottK: just use Quintasan, I have highlight on |Szel when I'm on phone :P
<Quintasan> oh autocomplete prefers Szel then :P
<ScottK> Quintasan: OK.  That one comes up first in Quassel's tab completion.
<ScottK> Yep
<markey> Quintasan: do have a rough ETA for this? :)
<Quintasan> markey: not really an ETA since apachelogger commited some chages yesterday and we were working on 4.4
<markey> ah ok
<Quintasan> but I'm starting sync with upstream now
<markey> hmm
<Quintasan> if no problems occur it should be ready tomorrow
<markey> shuttleworth should pay some more Kubuntu devs
<Quintasan> He'd better sponsor me to go to UDS next year :P
<markey> e.g. apachelogger and you ;)
<markey> that would be well invested money
<apachelogger> markey: you could tell him right now :P
<markey> I'm too shy
<markey> :>
<apachelogger> sabdfl: ^
<Quintasan> lol
<ScottK> markey: I suspect Kubuntu needs to give more commercial value first.
 * ScottK waves to agateau.
<apachelogger> ScottK: chicken-egg
<apachelogger> yet again
<Quintasan> we'd better hack ubuntu.com to point to kubuntu.org
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's a problem.
<Quintasan> :P
 * agateau waves back at ScottK
<markey> if my predictions are right (I love playing the hobby analyst), KDE is gonna take off big time anyway
<markey> because of the widespread usage of Qt, etc
<ScottK> markey: I hope so.
<markey> Nokia and all
<markey> so...
<markey> I wouldn't invest in GTK at this point :)
<markey> but then, I'm not the rich dude
<Quintasan> >GTK
<Quintasan> :|
<ScottK> Of course agateau is paid to do KDE stuff that we benifit from, so that's an increased investment.
<apachelogger> markey: you are rich in love
 * apachelogger hugs markey
<markey> awwww
 * markey rehugs apachelogger
<Quintasan> lol :D
 * ScottK reminds agateau that today is his day for BIC changes in kdelibs.
<Quintasan> damn I forgot
<ScottK> ;-)
<agateau> ScottK: I am all set! :)
<Quintasan> who should I poke to give me some feedback on my MOTU application?
<ScottK> agateau: Seriously, congratulations on getting that in.
<Quintasan> or I shouldn't apply for MOTU after the archive reorg?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Do you want to be MOTU or kubuntu-dev?
 * apachelogger would really say motu
<markey> it could be funny to make a blog about "10 IT Predictions For The Future", and then, looking at it again in two years or so
<markey> seeing how much you got right
<apachelogger> indeed
<Quintasan> apachelogger, ScottK: kubuntu-dev is higher than MOTU?
<markey> I have some interesting predictions collected already
<apachelogger> though I think that is what any major mainstream news site does anyway :P
<apachelogger> guess and spread rumours, see what becomes true :D
<Quintasan> and then profit on page views if you were right :P
<ScottK> Quintasan: Different.  MOTU lets you upload all of Universe.  Kubuntu-dev lets you upload Kubuntu (Main).
<Quintasan> ScottK: MOTU then
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Give me a link.
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MichalZajac/MOTUApplication
<Quintasan> I probably need to write something more
<markey> thinking a bit further, Canonical could also sponsor Amarok a bit ;)
<markey> I think we wouldn't mind
<markey> wanted a new Porsche anyway
<markey> old one got dusty and all
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> Mark's probably sitting there and shaking his head in disbelief ;P
<ScottK> Nah, this is pretty mild.
<ScottK> Ask nixternal about it.
<rgreening> hehe... no stepchild remarks, so we are peachy :)
 * apachelogger nods
<rgreening> I think agateau has help displace that old thought
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> yay for agateau... he deserves a raise :P
<apachelogger> nah nah, it has just become less easy to find examples :P
<apachelogger> I am sure nixternal can still can up with some :D
<agateau> rgreening: hehe :)
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> int checkFileReadable(char *file)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: did you look at gluon after?
<apachelogger> I think implementing that function is more work than just doing what it is supposed to do
<apachelogger> not to mention the additional writing -.-
<ghostcube> ewhm is the Qt 4.6 in ppa backports or staging
<maco> can you comment things out in debian/*.install ?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: do we want a package for gluon?
<apachelogger> if only I knew what gluon is
<apachelogger> maco: #yes
<rgreening> ghostcube: we are working on karmic backports but first in staging... which we will copy to backports when ready... (if that makes sense)
<maco> apachelogger: great thanks
<maco> apachelogger: game engine or something from the website
<apachelogger> yw
<ghostcube> rgreening: hmm i thought so too but the staging ppa on LP doesnt show the packages i updated yesterday
<ghostcube> ahhh no the new "cool" lp look
<ghostcube> -_-
<apachelogger> mhhh fancy icon
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> <3 gluon
<ScottK> Quintasan: Endorsed.
<Quintasan> ScottK: thanks
<Quintasan> hey I can also poke JontheEchidna and apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: was planning on it, but then X decided to die on me... I'm in Windows at the moment
<rgreening> X(
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no dont be silly ... no endorsement from me until gluon is in the archives :P
<rgreening> ghostcube: did you use this to upload... dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging <source.changes>
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> brb :P
<apachelogger> that is if there is a release at all
<rgreening> ghostcube: for ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<ghostcube> nah i havent uploaded to ppa i cant do so i just searched some packages i dled last nicht and installed to a friends pc
<apachelogger> code in git looks pretty moving
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> rgreening: thx
<rgreening> ghostcube: and don't forget to ~karmic1 them in the changelog :)
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: given the WIP nature a ppa might be more suited, or you could talk to upstream what they prefer
<rgreening> heres the current uploads for karmic in staging filtered.. ghostcube: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging?field.series_filter=karmic
<Quintasan> apachelogger: let me first get stuff in a package then I will annoy upstream :P
<ghostcube> \O/ found it
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why not do that at the same time :P
<apachelogger> since you need to wait for a testbuild
 * Quintasan is too lazy to search for contact info now
<Quintasan> It can wait :P
<apachelogger> you need to find contact infor for copyright file anyway:P
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> bug #666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666 in malone "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<Quintasan> :D
<Lure> ScottK: does it really make sense to do SRU for single fix for beta version if RC/final is available? I think SRU rules should bend here a bit
<Lure> and we should never ship beta SW again
<ScottK> Lure: You'd need to take that up with someone in ubuntu-sru.  I don't think -backports is a substitute for fixing crashers in an SRU.
<Lure> ScottK: I do not see it as substitute, but rather a measure until we get it into -updates
<apachelogger> Lure: just not make the backport claim to fix the crashes
<Lure> ScottK: and we do not want first rc and then final in -updates
<apachelogger> but only once it enters updates
<ScottK> Lure: OK.  Let me look at the bugs.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the package should be libgluon rather than gluon?
<apachelogger> depends on what it contains really :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: from looking at the youtub video I suppose you need libgluon0, libgluon-dev and gluon-kcm
<apachelogger> at the very least that is, possibly more
<ScottK> Quintasan: You should also talk to Debian KDE people on #debian-qt-kde (OFTC) if you have doubts about naming.
<Lure> ScottK, apachelogger: I will try to talk with someone from -sru about options of having final in -updates
<ScottK> Lure: I need the backports bugs to say that you've tested that it builds, installs, and runs on Karmic.
<Lure> ScottK: will add - I am running the tests for whole day now
<ScottK> Lure: OK.  Ping me after you've added.
<Lure> ScottK: and there are other users currently using my ppa
<EagleSn> will you put Qt 4.6 for karmic in Updates PPA?
<ScottK> Lure: I don't doubt it works fine, I just need it to say that in the bug.
<Lure> ScottK: I know
<ScottK> EagleSn: Backports PPA
<EagleSn> oh, yes, it is logical
<Lure> ScottK: have added comments about tests - thanks for looking at this
<markey> how to make a package sticky again? I forget, once again...
<ScottK> Lure: Looking
<markey> googling gives me results about sticky notes
<apachelogger> s/sticky/pin
<markey> aaaah
<markey> right
 * markey googles
<apachelogger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Apt/Dpkg
<apachelogger> markey: ^
<markey> thx dude :)
<apachelogger> yw
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug #481856 and Bug #481851 are acked by ubuntu-backporters now.  Would you please don your archive-admin hat and do the backports.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481856 in karmic-backports "backport kipi-plugins 0.9.0-1ubuntu1 to Karmic" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481856
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481851 in karmic-backports "backport digikam 1.0.0~rc-1ubuntu1 to karmic" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481851
<Lure> ScottK: thanks
<Riddell> ok (shortly)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: feedback'd. Good luck
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: thanks
<Quintasan> Riddell: mind giving some feedback on my MOTU application? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MichalZajac/MOTUApplication
<Riddell> Quintasan: maybe link to some uploads that have you in the chanelog?
<Quintasan> sounds good
<Quintasan> satan is after me
<nixternal> jeesh, only 10:30 and I am starving
<Quintasan> Need to get 66.6MB/169MB :/
<Lex79> someone is working on kdeartwork? it's ftbs in ninja ppa and neversfelde is on vacation this week
<ScottK> Probably not then.
<Lex79> Ok I can do
<ScottK> maco: Did edu ever get done?
<maco> ScottK: i *think* this build should work. pbuilder's still running
<ScottK> maco: Great.  Thanks.
<maco> where do i shove it when done?
<maco> is it the ~kubuntu-ninjas ppa?
<maco> cuz i dont think im in that team
<maco> (guessing by wiki page name)
<ScottK> maco: Push it to kubuntu-ppa staging PPA
<maco> do i have access to that?
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Actually, maco: Just push it to your PPA and I'll grab it from there.
<maco> ok
<ScottK> You can make your PPA depend on that one.
<Quintasan> oh shi :/
<maco> shi?
<maco> why?
<Quintasan> shit
<maco> i figured :P
<maco> asking why?
<Quintasan> anyone with fast upload speed? uploading nightly will be a PITA with mine
<Quintasan> 150 mb with average of 20kb/s :/
<Quintasan> and that's only libs T_T
<ScottK> Anyone want to fix Qt4 on armel?
<ScottK> <cjwatson> ScottK: the assembler output indicates that the problem is in explicit asm on line 361 of src/corelib/arch/qatomic_arm.h
<ScottK> <cjwatson> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Thumb2 has advice for dealing with those
<ScottK> ^^^ say's it's doable by someone with enough knowledge.
<ScottK> (i.e. not me)
<Quintasan> sorry no assembler knowledge :/
<maco> ive never done arm assembly, but its sposed to be not too different from mips as they're both risc...
<ScottK> Sounds like an excellent learning experience then.
 * Quintasan tries to understand what maco said
<maco> Quintasan: i know assembly for a similar architecture
 * Quintasan bows towards maco
<Quintasan> assembly @_@
 * rgreening hasn't touched assembly in like 18+yrs
<rgreening> and even then, it was a PDP-11... haha
<Quintasan> assembly is just like talking with cpu one on one?
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> pdp 11 lol
<ghostcube> long time no see
<ghostcube> :D
<maco> Quintasan: well you still get to use ascii instead of binary
<Quintasan> too bad :P
 * Quintasan imagined assembly as feeding the computer with 0 's and 1's at first
<maco> nah, the assembler converts the assembly from ascii to 0s and 1s
<ScottK> maco: cjwatson came up with something else to try.
<maco> the way i was taught to write compilers (and i think the way gcc works) is that you compile from your high level language to assembly and then hand it off to the assembler
<Quintasan> NOW I know that, I used to think like this, seemed like black magic or something
<maco> ah ok
<maco> Quintasan: in the 70s you could flip little switches to talk to your personal computer in octal!
<maco> ScottK: is this in #ubuntu-devel or in pm?
<ScottK> maco: u-d
<Quintasan> hmm I need to build an regexp :/
<Riddell> Quintasan: I have a computer in the back room here with good bandwidth, but it isn't always turned on
<Quintasan> Riddell: Now there is one more problem, those files need to be signed by someone :P
 * Quintasan doesn't feel like uploading his key somewhere :P
<Riddell> there are ways to do remote signing
<ScottK> Quintasan: Make a dedicated key for the purpose.
<Quintasan> sounds good, Riddell, I would need to run the project-neon script from there since it would be faster than uploading diff's patches etc.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: finished gluon, uploading to my ppa, I demand endorsment now! :P
<rgreening> maco, are you a kubuntu-member yet? If so, you should ask to become a ninja :)
 * rgreening thinks Riddell would approve that :)
<maco> rgreening: yes i am
<maco> rgreening: just cuz we united to freak you out during Doctor Who: The Water on Mars...
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> no, because you know the answer to the right question!
<maco> ninjas isnt something that takes >1 person to approve?
<maco> i thought *everything* took a half dozen people to approve
<Quintasan> I approve, this should be enough ;)
<rgreening> maco: well, if you package kde, and want to help with each release, I think it's a no brainer.. you are a member and know packaging and are packaging kdeedu... seems to me to be a foregone conclusion... +10 from me .. there...
<rgreening> :P
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for maco
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to maco.
 * Quintasan pokes apachelogger
<maco> ooooo! cookies!
 * Riddell gets the hint and adds maco to ~kubuntu-ninjas
<maco> haha
<maco> thanks
<rgreening> \o/
<Riddell> if rgreening bats his eyelids at me I'll do practically anything
<rgreening> see maco, not so difficult
 * rgreening bats eyelids
<rgreening> show us yer sporin
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening is bad
<Quintasan> apachelogger needs to be poked many times before he wakes up
<rgreening> ty Riddell, now maco, you can upload kdeedu to ~kubuntu-ninjas
 * Quintasan pokes apachelogger with a stick
<rgreening> Riddell: maco will need perms for batcave too at some point...
<maco> the kubuntu team seems to have extra layers of indirection just to confuse newbies like me
<maco> or at least extra code words
<Quintasan> anyways
<Quintasan> apachelogger: check my ppa for gluon, three hours to start building :P
<rgreening> ninjas and batcave and timelord, we have an affinity for bad tv!
 * Quintasan is heading to books
 * maco throws things at rgreening
<maco> Doctor Who is NOT bad tv!
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> low budget?
<Lex79> ScottK: kdeartwork build fine in pbuilder and not in ppa :(
<maco> not the new series
<rgreening> no budget?
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> Lex79: In ~kubuntu-ninjas?
<Lex79> ScottK: yeah
 * rgreening is a fan of the series ... but it fits my style of humor, which most do not get..
<JontheEchidna> ugh, forgot to push the libssh-dev dependency removal to kdebase-runtime in bzr
 * JontheEchidna boots in to linux to fix
<Lex79> lol
<ScottK> rgreening: There's a lot about you that most do not get.
<maco> rgreening: i <3 10th doctor, because there's so much intellectualism and curiosity in his seasons (yay RTD?) like "happy primes! what? dont they teach recreational mathematics anymore?" and "what happens when you put two identical sonic devices against each other? ... lets find out!"
<ScottK> Lex79: So remove debian/tmp/usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/lockward.desktop from the install file and try again.
<Lex79> ok
<rgreening> ScottK: true.
<rgreening> :P
 * rgreening is ok with that
<rgreening> maco: haha
 * jussi01 sighs heavily....
<jussi01> something is borked :/
<jussi01> I have 3 different tv cards, none of them work. drivers load, but scanning... nothing... :/
 * rgreening wonders how jussi01 watches 3 tv at once
<ScottK> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.3.80-0ubuntu1/+build/1383352 - Jon the Taco's dropping of libssh-dev didn't make it into the archive either...
<jussi01> rgreening: "I have 3 tv cards"... not "I watch 3 tv cards at once"....
<rgreening> :>
<rgreening> I hope they aren't via USB.. could be that bad port you have . hah
<jussi01> rgreening: they are, but different pc...
<Riddell> ScottK: it's not in bzr
<rgreening> my friend just fried his gf PC with the same issue. Bad USB port killed the PWS
<txwikinger> rgreening: that is called multi-tasking
<ScottK> Riddell: I know he said something about disabling kio-sftp.  I don't know what he had to do for that.
<ScottK> ENOTIME for me to look at it, $WORK meeting in 6 minuts.
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so now the kubuntu partition is totally trashed :s
<JontheEchidna> oh well, my fault
<Riddell> !
 * JontheEchidna downloads daily lucid iso
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: kdebase-runtime still depends on libssh-dev in the archive.
<JontheEchidna> yes, I forgot to push my last changes to bzr. But now I can't even get a tty on linux :(
<Quintasan|Szel> poor JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> I do believe that the root of my troubles are my computer dying during a pbuild that consumed all RAM/swap
<JontheEchidna> so I think / got corrupted when I turned it off
<Lex79> :(
<JontheEchidna> lucily /home is on its own partition
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: that happened to me a week or so ago
<nixternal> which was somewhat of a blessing, as I have wanted to reformat/reinstall my machine since dapper :)
<rgreening> Lex79, JontheEchidna: for the backports, are we backporting everything in the ninja PPA (eigen2, etc)
 * JontheEchidna remembers when he was a noob and a package failing to install meant reinstalling
<JontheEchidna> now I break the package management system on a regular basis testing :P
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: pretty much
<dantti> apachelogger: today I'm releasing a new KPK which will call the script with "DESKTOP=kde" env vars...
<Lex79> rgreening: yes, but you have to grab debian/ dirs from updates PPA and not from ninja or bzr, JontheEchidna right?
<JontheEchidna> In the past we've done it from bzr
<JontheEchidna> we're just don't take the packaging from bzr when we are backporting things for -updates since we want the changes to be as minimal as possible
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: in bzr there are also the merges, do we want that ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> it makes the final upgrades to ubuntu+1 easier
<Lex79> ok, much easy then
<rgreening> yeah....
<rgreening> so, Lex79, JontheEchidna: I assume we also need soprano backported?
<Lex79> rgreening: done
<Lex79> in staging
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> awesome
<Lex79> phonon-backends too
<rgreening> Lex79: eigen2 and libattica next?
<Quintasan|Szel> I told ya, Lex79 is faster than my quadcore CPU
<Lex79> no for now
<Quintasan|Szel> :p
<rgreening> ok, Lex79. let me know when you are ready to start on the kde stack... I can probably start helping...
<Lex79> Quintasan|Szel: quadcore overclocked in my brain :P
<Quintasan|Szel> you think of something - Lex has already done it :P
<Lex79> rgreening: ok
<Quintasan|Szel> coffee == my best friend
<debfx> Riddell: is it ok if I put a copy of the firefox icon into the kmozillahelper package as it shouldn't depend on firefox and the icons of the firefox -branding packages have different names?
<Riddell> debfx: no that won't get in the archive I'm afraid
<debfx> Riddell: so kubuntu-firefox-installer is an excpetion to that rule? :)
<Riddell> that shouldn't have a copy?  I rejected it from the New queue because it did on the first upload
<ScottK> Speaking of which, Riddell: kdegraphics is in binary New.
<Riddell> kdegraphics does like its unstable ABIs
<Lex79> rgreening: can you do kdebase* ? I'm doing kdelibs
<debfx> well it includes a firefox icon and says it's "MPL-1.1 or GPL-2 or LGPL-2.1"
<ScottK> The problem isn't copyright, it's trademark, IIRC.
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> ScottK: naw, the problem is copyright
<ScottK> Oh.
<Riddell> they use copyright restrictions when they should use trademark restrictions
<Riddell> "Use proper Mozilla Firefox icon" says changelog
<Riddell> apachelogger: was there some magic exception made for that?
<debfx> Riddell: bug #457228 contains an explanation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457228 in kubuntu-firefox-installer "kubuntu-firefox-installer does not match trademark requirements - needs RC & UI Freeze Exception" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457228
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> debian/copyright should be updated to reflect that
<maco> building deb still failed :(
<maco> i have no idea what im doing wrong now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/336739/
<binarylooks> anybody knows the command to get a dbus list of messages that are possible?
<debfx> but even if I include the firefox icon it won't match if the user installed the abrowser branding ...
<tsimpson> binarylooks: use qdbus
<ScottK> maco: I'd look around and see if that file is to be found in another location.
<maco> ScottK: so login to pbuilder and manually build the deb (i forget how to do this, but dan told me what to say to debian/rules once) and then poke around a bit once it fails?
<binarylooks> tsimpson: thanks, now I remember ;-)
<ScottK> maco: Something like that.  Or use apachelogger's pbuilder hooks so that when the build fails it logs in automatically.
<maco> ooo magic
<Lex79> ScottK: can I delete the lucid packages from staging ppa or we still need?
<ScottK> Lex79: Wait until they build in the archive.  kde4libs and pimlibs can go if you need space.
<Lex79> ok
<nixternal> so everything that was in kubuntu-ppa/backports is now in kubuntu-ppa/ppa I take it?
<nixternal> so much stuff has changed around here that I think I may be no longer useful :(
<smarter> http://cms.web.cern.ch/cms/Resources/Website/Media/Images/FirstCollisionPhotos/highres/0912208_37.jpg << KDE4(Fedora) running on a laptop at CERN showing some of the first "real" collisions in the LHC :)
<Quintasan> :D
<Daskreech> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/PackagingLegend#preview
<Daskreech> Can someone look at that for accuracy?
<Quintasan> Daskreech: sounds good :)
<ScottK> Turns out automatically coming back out of depwait is broken on soyuz now, so we get to manually retry everything anyway.
<Daskreech> Quintasan: Sweet I'm going to flesh it out and put links to the packaging guide
<Daskreech> so Everyone interested in the next Beta we can point them to the Ninja packaging wiki page so they can follow the progress and also get a little tut on how to package :)
<Daskreech>  might encourage one ortwo more to help out
<Daskreech> YOu mena you only have 4 packages left? Hmm welll maybe I'll try do one and see if that helps speed thigns up
<rgreening> Lex79: I rave to run for a couple of hours, but if it isn't done by the tme I get back I can start on it...
<Quintasan> I'm off, need to learn and do homework :)
<ScottK> On the off chance anyone can remember KDE3, suggestions appreciated: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/klamav/0.46-3/+build/1350855/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.klamav_0.46-3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Quintasan> rgreening, Riddell: Do you have anything you could add to Endorsements to my MOTU application? If you do please adding, if not feedback(what I can add there etc.) is welcome -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MichalZajac/MOTUApplication
 * Quintasan pokes apachelogger with a longer stick
<Quintasan> Don't think I forgot ;P
<ScottK> Riddell: workspace is in Binary New.
<Quintasan> s/adding/add
<Quintasan> well I'm really off since I will get some bad marks for not doing home work
<ScottK> Quintasan: Tell them you were busy changing the world for the better.  I'm sure you'll get a break.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if only I knew what to write, since I cant really remember working with you in recent times :S
<apachelogger> makes endorsing a bit difficult
<Daskreech> rgreening: ScottK had a message for you. Did you get it?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any chance you could look at kdebase-runtime.  Need ilbssh-dev dropped from build-depends and maybe some other stuff.  John the Taco may have but it in bzr.  We're getting to where we need that one fixed and I'm ENOTIME.
<ScottK> Daskreech: Not that I'm aware of.  It's probably just as well.
<Daskreech> the Bzr add thing ?
<ScottK> Oh.  I read that backwards.
<ScottK> Apparently not.
<ScottK> Thanks for the reminder.
<apachelogger> Riddell: see associated bug report, pitti stated that this is covered by the exception made for the icon in the firefox, I suppose that is since it excepts the icon not the package ;)
<apachelogger> though I apparently forgot to update the copyright file
<nixternal> can we remove sun-java stuff from kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<apachelogger> ScottK: only libssh seems to be in universe
<apachelogger> uploaded and pushed
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's why it needs dropped for now (waiting for MIR approval)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
 * ScottK tries to compose a suitably CoC complian reply to Dotan Cohen on kubuntu-devel and fails.
<ScottK> complian/compliant
<JontheEchidna> doh! I accidentally downloaded the karmic daily iso
<Daskreech> There is a karmic daily?
<JontheEchidna> apparently: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<JontheEchidna> looks like the last one is 2 days before release
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: This is a sign not to run Lucid yet and get actual productive work done.
<Nightrose> -*- ScottK tries to compose a suitably CoC complian reply to Dotan Cohen on kubuntu-devel and fails.
<Nightrose> i just had the same problem on the kde user list
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> No CoC there though, is there?
<Nightrose> http://www.kde.org/code-of-conduct/
<Nightrose> i even helped write it...
 * Nightrose slaps self
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> hmmm looking at it it needs adjusting to the rebranding
<Nightrose> narf
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: too late :x
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336852/ if nobody gets to that by the time I have a dev env set up I'll do that
 * ScottK wonders how edu is going for maco?
<ScottK> Lex79: Still workingon artwork?
 * maco stabs
<maco> im about to head to class
<txwikinger> ScottK: Don't bother to reply.. it is apachelogger
<txwikinger> 's problem now :D
<Lex79> ScottK: it's ftbs only on i386 in ninja ppa
<ScottK> Progress then.
<JontheEchidna> artwork is notorious for building differently in a main-only pbuilder and the buildds
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: do you know why?
<JontheEchidna> I've not figured that one out
<Lex79> kdepim still needs upload
<ScottK> Riddell: kdegames is in Binary New.
<ScottK> Quintasan: How is kdenetwork supposed to build with libortp-dev in Universe?  Is there a MIR?
 * JontheEchidna fixes kdepimlibs upgrade error
<JontheEchidna> grr, need build-deps. Will upload after dinner
<Lex79> I finished to uploading all packages to staging, missing for now edu and artwork
<JontheEchidna> found a kde4libs upgrade error on an upgrade from karmic, uploading a fix
<Lex79> maybe it was not a bad thing that you downloaded karmic instead lucid :)
<debfx> why doesn't libqt4-dev depend on libx11-dev anymore?
<JontheEchidna> oh, so that's what happened...
<JontheEchidna> maybe it was dropped (accidentally?) during the merge?
<Lex79> ahhhhhhhhh !!!
<Lex79> I have to check
<ScottK> Lex79: Did you see the Qt4 armel discussion on #ubuntu-devel just now?
<Lex79> looking now
<debfx> a dependency on libx11-dev would be useful as cmake's FindQt4 fails without it
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-dev's can't upload kde4libs at the moment
<JontheEchidna> or kdepimlibs
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: Riddell removed some deps for libqt4-dev in this revision: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/revision/32
<Lex79> he said in commit  "we shouldn't need those now"
<JontheEchidna> I guess we do if FindQt4 fails without it
<Lex79> yeah we do
<JontheEchidna> a kubuntu-dev can't upload qt4-x11 either v.v
<Riddell> I was hoping we could match debian with those
<Riddell> they were added when debian used the experimental minimal linking stuff while we didn't
<ScottK> Riddell and JontheEchidna: There's a good chance cjwatson's work on armel may yield us a building Qt4 tomorrow, can that one wait a day?
<ScottK> Someone please summon the ghost of claydoh so we can get him to work on release notes for Alpha 1.
<nixternal> jeesh, I was typing 'debuild -ns' and going nuts on why it wasn't working...damn 's'! debuild -nc!!!
<nixternal> has anyone packaged KDevelop 4.0 beta6 and kdevplatform and stuff?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's in lucid
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What needs uploading?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: what good is it doing there? it needs to be in karmic too :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: kdepimlibs and kde4libs from bzr
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  Looking.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: pimlibs uploaded.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: There's a large number of changes in the symbols file for kde4libs from what's in the archive.  Which is correct?
<JontheEchidna> changes in the symbol files?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Grab the source from the archive and then diff the debian dir from what's in bzr.
 * JontheEchidna just pulled from bzr and edited debian/control
<ScottK> No doubt, but it needs to get sorted.  I have to go cook dinner here in a few minutes.
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: any knowledge on^?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-08
<ScottK> Someone could look at kdenetwork and figure out what to do about libortp-dev being in Universe.
<ScottK> off to cook dinner.
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I don't understand...I change some symbols files, yes, but my package is already in archive lol
<Lex79> *changed
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: but are bzr and the archive in sync?
<Lex79> looking
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: seems not
<Lex79> kdeartwork is funny, JontheEchidna are you going to fix the mess in bzr for kdelibs?
<ScottK> Lex79: Please clean it up then.
<Lex79> I'm doing
<ScottK> Great.
<Lex79> ever
<Lex79> :P
<Lex79> ScottK: uhm, bzr is sync with archive + Jon changes, no changes in symbol file http://pastebin.ca/1706275
<ScottK> Lex79: Odd.  Maybe I had on old one from the PPA.
 * ScottK tries again.
<ScottK> Thanks for looking.
<Lex79> no problem
<Lex79> the package in ppa have different symbol files due to different version of the package (~ppaX)
<ScottK> Lex79: My fault.  I still had ninja PPA in my sources and it had 4.3.80a, so it got pulled
<ScottK> Thanks again.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: its up?
<ScottK> Getting there
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<DarkwingDuck> just got hm. its a flipping zoo down here
<ScottK> Lex79 and JontheEchidna: All better now.
<JontheEchidna> yay, kdebase-runtime built
<ScottK> \o/
<Daskreech> DarkwingDuck: Poop from the ceiling ?
<ScottK> The depwait stuff is fixed for now, so stuff should try to build on their own once it's published
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Uploaded.
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think it's just edu and artwork now.
 * ScottK goes off to dinner.
<DarkwingDuck> im in SoCal... 3 inches of rain today... 240 car crashes today alone
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36555435/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.libattica_0.1.0~svn1055247-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Lex79> libattica ftbs in staging due to dh --with kde clean, dh: unable to load addon kde
<JontheEchidna> switching to kde.mk like other stuff from karmic should be very easy (and also fix it)
<Lex79> ok
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: this? include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> find kde.mk karmic
<JontheEchidna> !find kde.mk karmic
<JontheEchidna> :P
<ubottu> Found: language-pack-kde-mk, language-pack-kde-mk-base
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<Lex79> lol
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: cdbs?
<Lex79> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk
<JontheEchidna> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk
<JontheEchidna> yes!
<Lex79> perfect
<Daskreech> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in karmic
<Daskreech> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.154 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Daskreech> That's what I thought
<Lex79> after 10 uploads, I'm beginning to hate kdeartwork
<ScottK> ;-)
<Daskreech> but it's so puuuurty
<Lex79> :)
<nixternal> is lucid in shams right now?
<Daskreech> Lex79: what's up with KDE-pim ?
<ScottK> Not for pre-alpha 1, no.
<Lex79> kdepim is not in archive yet
<Daskreech> Ok just checking
<JontheEchidna> All kde apps seem to be stuck in a loop searching for localization information
<JontheEchidna> strace shows it trying to read things over and over again from /usr/share/locale
<Daskreech> Riddell is i10n ?
<nicklas_> ok
<Lex79> btw about kdepim, we should remove from the archive Bilbo, now is Blogilo and is part of kdepim
 * Daskreech announces Minion
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Would you like a new minion ?
<nicklas_> anyone have that link for the ubuntu packaging guide?
<Lex79> maybe this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<nicklas_> that will take some time to read :-P
<Lex79> eheh :)
<Daskreech> :-D
<Lex79> Daskreech: or this http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ :P
<nicklas_> and im too tired to do it now, tomorrow 02.53 am here
<Daskreech> nicklas_: No problem. Bookmarks Rock!
<Lex79> oh kdeartwork built \o/
<Daskreech> whoot now will it upload?
<Daskreech> error: filesystem full
<Lex79> lol
<Lex79> ScottK: kdeartwork is done, I pushed to bzr
<Lex79> 'night
<ScottK> Lex79: Thanks
<DarkwingDuck> um.. ScottK?
<ScottK> What?
<DarkwingDuck> My netbook is possessed I swear
<DarkwingDuck> I updated...
<DarkwingDuck> It boots into a terminal login
<DarkwingDuck> once I login I start kdm
<ScottK> If you'd asked me, I'd have suggested waiting until Wed.
<ScottK> We'll be in the middle of the freeze for Alpha 1 and it should be reasonably stable at that point.
<DarkwingDuck> Not it's stuck in a never ending loop of login screens
<shtylman> can we build packages from bzr repos yet :) ?
<ScottK> I don't think so
<shtylman> sadness
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: What happens if you startx instead of starting kdm directly?
<DarkwingDuck> I'll try then when I get back upstairs
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: startx loads it right up... However, no mouse anymore.
<DarkwingDuck> KnetworkManager crashes
<ScottK> Progress.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I finally have a workspace again! :D
<DarkwingDuck> Now, what is the command line for auto-reconfigure a mouse...
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm, my wireless card isn't working either...
<DarkwingDuck> and my sound card crashed
<DarkwingDuck> weeeeee
<JontheEchidna> bleh, KDE is without a doubt busted
<jjesse> are you running lucid DarkwingDuck?
<JontheEchidna> luckily I planned ahead this time and installed xfce and gdm beforehand ;-)
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: yes
<DarkwingDuck> I knew this was going to happen so, I wasn't planning on using my netbook till Camp-KDE
<JontheEchidna> DarkwingDuck, how goes your kde upgrade?
<ScottK> maco: Any word on edu?
<maco> ScottK: ive been in class since you last asked
<ScottK> maco: OK.
<maco> ScottK: and now im going home to work on a final project i have to present tomorrow
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: I have one work for the upgrade... Ouch
<DarkwingDuck> work=word
<ScottK> maco: Please upload what you have to the ninja PPA then so someone else can have a look.
<maco> i dont know where to find apachelogger's hooks to let me figure out what happened in pbuilder, so im kinda stuck anyway at the moment
<JontheEchidna> what happens when you startx?
<DarkwingDuck> startx loads into workspace without wireless, sound or mouth
<ScottK> th/se
<JontheEchidna> ouch, but plasma and friends run?
<DarkwingDuck> mouth=mouse
<DarkwingDuck> yeah, it runs ish
<Daskreech> DarkwingDuck: of course. You haven't run kdeinit probably
<JontheEchidna> hmm... I just get the rotating cursor across a black screen of doom
<Daskreech> ddoooooooooooooom
<DarkwingDuck> I'm trying to remember how to reconfigure my mouse from terminal
<JontheEchidna> kdostartupconfig4 hangs at 100% cpu indefinitely
<JontheEchidna> and starting any KDE app from xfce causes it to take up 100% cpu, much as it did before the restart
<DarkwingDuck> What the heck you guys do last night?
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<ScottK> Uploaded a beta release of a major KDE version.
<JontheEchidna> the thing is, 4.4 beta worked for me at first
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh so this is KDE 4.4B fault?
<ScottK> It would be suprising if it were smooth
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I know
<DarkwingDuck> I have the *net working via a wire
<maco> ScottK: ok uploaded to ppa in a non-building state with -0ubuntu0~maco1 for version so it doesnt interfere when -0ubuntu1 is figured out
<ScottK> maco: Thanks.
<DarkwingDuck> ohhhhh... an error when sudo apt-get upgrade.... "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepim;ibs-data_4%3a4.3.80-0ubuntu1_all.deb   E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"        <---- Any ideas?
 * Daskreech chuckles
<Daskreech> Is that a copy and paste?
<DarkwingDuck> nawww...
<DarkwingDuck> seperate systems. I tagged that
<DarkwingDuck> read and type
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> Would be amusing if someone uploaded a package with ; for a l
<DarkwingDuck> oops, typo on the package
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Already uploaded kdepimlibs to fix that
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh, when is that available for download?
 * JontheEchidna is stuck with xchat and xterm and misses konversation and konsole :(
<DarkwingDuck> Im a fan of quassel actually
<DarkwingDuck> xchat? *gags*
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: ha I went for two weeks with no X once when some packages broke X
<JontheEchidna> DarkwingDuck: kdepimlibs updates should be available now
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, it's crashing each time
<DarkwingDuck> Ill try to update again before I upgrade *sigh*
<JontheEchidna> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepimlibs-data_4%3a4.3.80-0ubuntu1_all.deb will get your packaging system in a usable state again
<ScottK> artwork uploading
<DarkwingDuck> woah...
<DarkwingDuck> click click boom...
<jjesse> good boom?  bad boom?
<DarkwingDuck> Unknown media types
<DarkwingDuck> That's the only error it turned back...
<DarkwingDuck> ohhhhhhhhhh working...
<DarkwingDuck> YAY!
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, lemme try a reboot and see what happens
 * JontheEchidna predicts spinning cursor of doom
<dtchen> quilt push 0070-dont-bail-on-sound-class-modem-devs.patch
<dtchen> gah, sorry
<DarkwingDuck> GAHHHHHHHHH
<DarkwingDuck> ROFLMAO!!!!
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, no spinning curser of doom...
<JontheEchidna> that's good
<DarkwingDuck> believe it or not I'm back to the first error
<DarkwingDuck> I login, it kicks me back to the login screen, I login a second time and it crashes
<ScottK> artwork is up.  Is edu the last one we're missing?
<DarkwingDuck> I have no workspace but, wireless, mouse and sound is back
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: back to the first problem again LOL
 * nixternal waits to update :)
<nixternal> let me know when it is safe
<DarkwingDuck> LOL hey nixternal
<DarkwingDuck> BUT WHY... *sigh*
<Daskreech> safe
<Daskreech> lol
<DarkwingDuck> why why why
<DarkwingDuck> Why does it require me to login twice??
<DarkwingDuck> and thus, cause plasma-netbook and KDE daemon to crash?
<DarkwingDuck> *sigh*
<DarkwingDuck> AND plasma desktop?
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: can you rename /usr/lib/kde4/solid_hal_power.so and see if it still crahes?
<ScottK> Note to self: Do NOT try to stop dbus inside the chroot "because it will help the new dbus to configure".
<ScottK> It did what I wanted (dbus configured), but I forgot stopping dbus was stopping dbus.
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: rebooting now.
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: That worked!!
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: DanaG posted that workaround in #ubuntu+1 yesterday (I had the same crashes on amd64)
<yofel> now why does that make it crash...
 * DarkwingDuck buys yofel a couple of kegs
<DarkwingDuck> At least we know where it is... However, it still required me to log in twice
<ScottK> yofel: Reported bugs to bugs.kde.org?
<DarkwingDuck> If not, I will....
<yofel> not yet, was too busy
<nixternal> hey, whats up with 4.3.4? text editors are bombing -> "A KDE text-editor component could not be found. Please check your KDE installation."
<DarkwingDuck> You want to report it yofel or, should I do it?
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: can you do it please, I can't do it before tomorrow (and give me the bug number)
<ScottK> nixternal: Please file a bug on project kubuntu-ppa
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, not a problem yofel. I'll get it as soon as I go smoke.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: It would fall under snapshot/SVN right?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Unless 4.3.80 is a choice
<DarkwingDuck> Nope. 4.3.4
<ScottK> Say in the text of the bug it's 4.3..80
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK, yofel: Bug reported... https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217816
<ubottu> KDE bug 217816 in plasma-netbook "KDE Daemon and plasma-netbook crashed on startup" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
 * DarkwingDuck wonders why he has 48 blocked updates
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: apt-get dist-ugprade
<DarkwingDuck> oooohhhhh 184 MEGS of updates
 * DarkwingDuck holds breath and reboots
<DarkwingDuck> As long as my netbook works for capm-kde I'm all up for testing :D
<DarkwingDuck> GAHHHHHH!!!!! *sigh*
<DarkwingDuck> Nice little box... "Could not start kdeinit4. Check your installation"
<DarkwingDuck> broken again ScottK
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<ScottK> Remember the part where I suggested waiting until the middle of the Alpha 1 freeze (like on Wed) to do any upgrades?
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
 * ScottK wasn't kidding.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, wayyyy broken
<DarkwingDuck> okay, wednesday then? LOL
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: We have every spot filled on the Wiki ToDo list!!
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Maybe one of us should send out an email requesting at least a rough draft up and out be end of year?
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: go for it :)
 * nixternal is busy with trunk builds
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Okay, i'll get it out tonight
<rgreening> Lex79: ping
<rgreening> Lex79: pkg-kde-tools dep in karmic backports needs fixing
<nixternal> Nightrose: for the junior-jobs do they have to be code related? I am sure I can come up with 100 junior-jobs for documentation :)
<ghostcube> ehlo :)
<Mamarok> hm, why do we still ship an outdated libmtp8? it's 0.3.7, 1.0.1 is out since August, 1.0.1 is released since a few weeks
<Nightrose> nixternal: i have no problem with you filing documentation JJs and then pointing people there ;-)
<Nightrose> go for it
<Nightrose> uhmmm
 * Nightrose hopes vorian isn't serious with that facebook invite
<Lex79> rgreening: fixed, thanks
<apachelogger> maco: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<Riddell> oh tsk, who broke kde4libs
 * apachelogger hides in fear that it was him
<Riddell> hmm, symbols foo
<apachelogger> hah, how cool is google goggles :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: caused by what?
<Riddell> I've no idea, nothing changed except a Replaces
<Lex79> Riddell: you have to change 4.3.80-0ubuntu1 to 0ubuntu2 in libplasma3.symbols.in
<apachelogger> oh my
<Lex79> in all lines where there is 4.3.80-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> what a maintenance overhead
<Lex79> yep
<Riddell> why is the package version in the symbols?
<Lex79> iirc I added when I merged
<Riddell> debian doesn't have the debian part of the version number, I'm sure s/-0ubuntu1// would work
<Riddell> I'll test that
<Riddell> the alternative is just to remove the symbols file and ignore the issue
<Lex79> I checked better, my fault, I added 0ubuntuX in this release, sorry :)
<Riddell> building it without to test just incase
 * Riddell takes a look at kdeadmin and kdewebdev build failures while kdelibs compiles
<ghostcube> split me round round baby round round -.-
<Riddell> hmm, so in debian libx11-dev is brought in by libgl1-mesa-dev which is brought in by libqt4-opengl-dev
 * Riddell wonders why that's different with us
<Mamarok> hm, why do we still ship an outdated libmtp8? it's 0.3.7, 1.0.1 is out since August, 1.0.1 is released since a few weeks
<ghostcube> heh Mamarok good question :)
<Mamarok> because it might be the solution to quite a few Amarok problems...
<Riddell> I expect that's what debian had when we synced
<ghostcube> debian stretched release date to later 2010 for new release i read
<Mamarok> hm, I will try pinging the Debian folk, too
<Riddell> seems our buildds don't install recommended packages
<Riddell> so libqt4-opengl-dev doesn't get install so libx11-dev doesn't get installed
<Riddell> humph
<ScottK> Lex79, apachelogger, and Riddell: You shouldn't have to change the symbols files each update.  The version in the symbols file should be the version where the symbol first appeared.
<Lex79> right
<apachelogger> makes more sense :D
<Riddell> infact debian doesn't install libqt4-opengl-dev in its buildds either nor libx11-dev so maybe libx11-dev is just a new dependency in 4.4
<rgreening> seems so
<Lex79> Riddell: the same issue is present also in some packages in universe, we have to add libx11-dev in this packages too
<Lex79> so, it's not just a new dependency for 4.4.
<rgreening> guess someone dropped the dep .. wonder if accidental or intentional
<rgreening> or a result of a bad merge
<Lex79> intentional
<Riddell> debian doesn't have it
<Lex79> yes
<Riddell> so there's some difference somewhere
<Riddell> well I'll add it back as a depend on libqt4-dev
<Riddell> ScottK: you were saying colin was doing something which might make qt compile on arm?
<JontheEchidna> bug 494027, strace coming (I knew I couldn't be alone)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494027 in kde4libs "After upgrade to KDE 4.4 beta in Lucid, no KDE applications will start." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494027
<JontheEchidna> will probably render the next daily iso unbootable
<Riddell> oh joy
<JontheEchidna> kdm_greet is affected too in my experience
<yofel> it is
<Riddell> would help if I could get kdelibs to compile, it gets stuck on meinproc doing the docs
<JontheEchidna> meinproc has also gotten stuck for quintasan on kdeutils and for maco in kdeedu
<yofel> when kdm starts up you get a spinning cursor of death with kdm_greet stuck at 100% CPU
<JontheEchidna> yep
<JontheEchidna> gotta install gdm and maybe xfce to get a working X environment
<yofel> gdm + gnome works
<JontheEchidna> I might keep xfce around even after KDE is fixed... it's not that large
<Riddell> strace suggests its the same locale issue for meinproc
<JontheEchidna> but I do not like xchat at all (not that it's an xfce thing, but...)
<JontheEchidna> oh? They're related? interesting...
<JontheEchidna> I did have a KDE 4.4 workspace working at one point
<JontheEchidna> then after some upgrades stuff didn't work when I rebooted.
<JontheEchidna> (this is when we were building stuff in -ninjas)
<JontheEchidna> Unfortunately I cannot recall which upgrade killed things :(
<Quintasan|Szel> hurr, just thinking I'm wasting my time in school makes me rage
<Riddell> I'll try compiling kdelibs without patches and see if that sorts it
<ScottK> Riddell: cjwatson was.  Let me check in with him.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan|Szel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnQSMTpFSMI (don't have speakers up)
<JontheEchidna> oh.. but you're at school
 * Quintasan|Szel is heading home now :P
<Quintasan|Szel> anyways I've wasted 2h+ on PE and lesson after that because they didnt assign us a teacher for subsstitute :/
<txwikinger> apachelogger has created the Church of Kubuntu now :D
<apachelogger> now? you apparently did not notice all the secret societies I founded over the years :P
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: This looks suspicious: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kdecore/localization/klocale.cpp?r1=1058720&r2=1058719&pathrev=1058720
<apachelogger> "I've herd rumors that KDE might become the standard desktop environment in
<apachelogger> Ubuntu.  Anyone else know anything about that?"
<apachelogger> that is an interesting rumor indeed :D
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I believe that prompted a tarball respin
<JontheEchidna> and before the new tarball things were working fine
<JontheEchidna> wait, that's post-beta
<JontheEchidna> still a bit suspicious
<JontheEchidna> perhaps an infinite updatecatalogs loop due to an incorrect number of catalogs it's looking for?
<JontheEchidna> since I believe we add a few
<apachelogger> omg! android is beating up wmobile
<apachelogger> at least in the HTC universe
<apachelogger> oh my
 * ghostcube maeomo user in the future
<ghostcube> maemo
<ghostcube> :)
 * apachelogger is seriously looking forward to the battle maemo vs. android vs. iphone
<ghostcube> vs iphone o.O
<ScottK> Riddell: I got kdeedu building last night, but ran out of energy to get it finished.  I'm planning to upload it without the new packages added so we at least have a complete set.
<ghostcube> iphone is a gameboy for runaways
<txwikinger> apachelogger: There was a spoof blog entry somewhere about that some time ago
<txwikinger> android?
<ghostcube> what kde defaulting into ubuntu o.O
 * txwikinger heard google is working on stealingn the evil empire status from M$
<ghostcube> yeah with its strange chrome os
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> its not google's fault that noone seemd to be able to create a sensible browser and then an OS tuned towards the intartubes
<ghostcube> :D
 * apachelogger finds that fact alone very scary TBH
<claydoh> apachelogger: someone in kubuntuforums theorized the kde-to-replace-gnome thing, he is an anti-mono person, and postulated that shuttleworth keeps kubuntu around just in case the hammer comes down from MS on its patents
<JontheEchidna> IBM was the evil empire for the mainframe days. Microsoft for the desktop days. Google will be the evil empire of the interwebs days
<ScottK> claydoh: You going to do us an Alpha ! announcement?
<ScottK> !/1
<txwikinger> IBM was? IBM *is* still the evil empire for mainframes :D
<claydoh> um, maybe, though I have not even tried lucid yet :/
<JontheEchidna> but they're not evil since they put $1bn into linux
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> claydoh: I hope someone explained to him that novell sold out to MS and hence mono is in no danger (well the next 10 years or so anyway)
<txwikinger> well.. maybe they try to mask their evilness :p
<claydoh> apachelogger: that won't woork with him
<JontheEchidna> it's more of a public opinion thing
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdelibs without patches seems to solve the meinproc infinite loop
<txwikinger> JontheEchidna: Google uses Linux (even an internal ubuntu derivate) everywhere too
<apachelogger> claydoh: so tell him that MS is advertising mono as official port
<apachelogger> because that is what happens
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if applying: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kdecore/localization/klocale.cpp?r1=1058720&r2=1058719&pathrev=1058720 would fix it
 * txwikinger deleted tomboy from his desktop after finding out it uses mono
<claydoh> apachelogger: no, he is pretty much locked into his view
<apachelogger> just saying, if you dont fix him, at least prevent others from believing him
 * apachelogger finds that seroiusly messed up
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'll try that
<apachelogger> just like I found it seriously messed up when gnome fanboys called Qt unfree because of the dual license thingy
<txwikinger> btw... in South America there is something liek a 4:1 ration of KDE:Gnome usage
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 1057627 looks suspicious too
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1057627&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1057627 | initialize 'currency' in the proper order
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I just don't like mono :D nothing to do with freedom :p
<apachelogger> well, that is another thing
<claydoh> apachelogger: if you are bored http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108275.0
<claydoh> icluding my lame attempt to get a simple question answered
<apachelogger> someone sould add a disclaimr to the first post :P
<apachelogger> then all is good
<claydoh> Ok, so what is new and kewl for alpha1? besides the kde version?
<apachelogger> curch of kubuntu obviously
<txwikinger> Novell is a wholly owned subsidiary of M$?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: did you take at novell's numbers recently ... their linux stuff drives in ~40M IIRC, compared to ~200M loss or so
<apachelogger> mostly write-offs, but still
 * claydoh goes out to move snow and then get lunch
<txwikinger> apachelogger: They will win billions of $ from SCO :D :p
<apachelogger> if they want to focus on the linux market stuff, then they either need to boost the market a whole lot, or they need to shrink the company
<apachelogger> personally observation that is
<apachelogger> txwikinger: I would not count on that :P
<apachelogger> where there is nothing, you cant win anything :P
<Tm_T> claydoh: that's nuts...
 * txwikinger needs to stop reading nonsense and start working a bit
<apachelogger> "These are the PATENTED libraries"
<Riddell> if I don't apply kubuntu_56_langpacks_desktop_files.diff then meinproc works
<apachelogger> one can patent whole libraries?
<apachelogger> something must seriously be wrong with that patent system Oo
<apachelogger> Riddell: not that I argued the whole langpacks stuff is causing maintenance overhead? :P
<JontheEchidna> would an emergency upload unapplying that patch be appropriate for now?
<Riddell> mm hmm
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: well let me play around quickly and see what can be done
<JontheEchidna> kk
<apachelogger> as long as it comes back soonish :S
<JontheEchidna> not like I could upload it anyways, due to wonky ACL for kubuntu-dev
<JontheEchidna> a kubuntu-dev cannot upload soprano, akonadi, kde4libs or kdepimlibs
<Riddell> but can upload gdm
<apachelogger> hehe
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you please reply to my mail to ubuntu-devel of a few days ago adding the additional packages that concern us?
 * JontheEchidna admits he's not subscribed to ubuntu-devel and never saw the mail
<ScottK> You really should.  It's not terribly high volume.
<apachelogger> I've got 2502 unread mails in there... not exactly low volume either
<Riddell> only 2502?  you're lucky
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> >23k unread bug mails though
<ScottK> kdeedu is up (finally)
<Riddell> I believe that fixes our problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/337322/
<Riddell> so back to the symbols question
<Tm_T> claydoh: oh, that thread was more nuts than I first thought, ouch!
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: knew no better to write for your application
<apachelogger> Tm_T: you read the whole thread?
<apachelogger> oh boy
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: make sure the backports get riddell's patch^
 * JontheEchidna out for a bit
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: ok
<Tm_T> apachelogger: yes, and I really think administrator should never do rant threads, and double-no for closing discussion when they have their said done
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: thanks
<Lex79> np
<Lure> apachelogger, Riddell, ScottK: if you have time to review by per-package upload request: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/DigikamKipiPluginsApplication
 * ScottK is fixing webdev.  Then I'll be off most of the day.
<Quintasan> uff
<Quintasan> finally
<Riddell> hi Quintasan
<Quintasan> Riddell: hello
<skreech> Hello
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Hmm I forgot about libortp, I guess I shall remove it from bzr then
<Quintasan> :wq
<Quintasan> :/
<Lure> ScottK: no hurry, I know most of you are busy ;-)
<Tm_T> hmmm, we had default browser blueprint somewhere, but I cannot find it now
<Tm_T> ah, this one atleast: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidPackaging
<EagleScreen> hi boys
<ghostcube> ehlo
<ScottK> webdev fix is up, so I think we are complete.
<ScottK> maco: If you want to continue on with edu, it looks like it needs two new binaries added.  I put the list-missing output in bzr for reference.
<skreech> edu is the only one missing currently from Lynx ?
<ScottK> edu is building now.
<ScottK> Just uploaded the fix to get webdev built.
<ScottK> I think that's it.
<ScottK> People should do upgrade testing to catch file conflicts.
<EagleScreen> i am trying to build a kind of merge between konversation 1.2.1-1 from Debian with Kubuntu patches in 1.2-0ubuntu3, I find that 0003-Change-indicator-app-entry-behavior.diff cannot be applied
<Lex79> ScottK: kdepim is not uploaded yet, it's still in bzr
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Lex79: Is it ready?
<Lex79> yes for me
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^ Can you do this one?  I have to go.
<JontheEchidna> kdepim? sure
<JontheEchidna> agateau: ping
<JontheEchidna> brb
<agateau> JontheEchidna: pong
<JontheEchidna> agateau: oh, glad I caught you
 * JontheEchidna was about to reboot
<JontheEchidna> anyway, it seems that the Konversation indicator patch fails to apply with 1.2.1, and I was hoping you could take a look at it
<agateau> sure, let me download the source
<JontheEchidna> also, now that kdepim accepted the indicator patches, upstream says that it increases the likelihood of them accepting the patch upstream
<JontheEchidna> er, konversation upstream
<agateau> great!
<agateau> it needs a bit more work though
<agateau> but would be cool
<JontheEchidna> great, thanks. I'll reboot now. ;-)
<amik> JontheEchidna: just a reminder, it would be nice to have ur jockey notification changes and the activation bugfix in the alpha...
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. thanks
<JontheEchidna> amik: where is your branch again? I'll poke pitti today
<amik> JontheEchidna: lp:~amichai2/jockey/fixes. actually only revision 583 is relevant, the other is superceded by your changes iirc
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=583&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 583 | Lots of things, including Magnus's initial posting code Fixes for new mimelib Nothing really works at the moment.
<amik> silly ubottu, trix are for kids
<Tm_T> hi emma
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: One more before I'm really gone ...  kdenetwork needs uploaded again to drop the Universe build-dep.
<agateau> JontheEchidna: Here is a patchset which applied on upstream tar ball (didn't try with source pkg): http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/tmp/konversation-1.2.1-20091208.tar.bz2
<Quintasan> Hmm next meeting friday morning :/
<debfx> Riddell: I uploaded debdiffs for firefox and xulrunner to bug #494067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494067 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "Provide better Firefox KDE integration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494067
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: remove libortp-dev from debian/control in bzr
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I mean I removed :P
<debfx> Riddell: kmozillahelper is on REVU http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kmozillahelper
<Riddell> debfx: ooh great
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: k, I'll get to that after kdepim
<lubyou> whats the current status of 4.4 beta packages?
<tsimpson> kubuntu.org and the #kubuntu topic will be updated when packages are available
<lubyou> well
<lubyou> of course they will be, thought one could be a bit more specific
<tsimpson> they'll be ready when they are ready, many are working on it as we speak :)
<lubyou> ok whatever
 * Riddell uploads qt4 and kde4libs 
<yofel> argh,  kde4libs build failed
<yofel> ups, wrong channel
<debfx> ScottK: I have refreshed the brightness osd patch: http://debfx.fobos.de/kubuntu_101_brightness_fn_keys_and_osd.diff
<JontheEchidna> Woo, back in KDE
<Lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> solution: remove the offending /usr/share/locale/currency/yourlocale.desktop
<davmor2> Riddell: you about dude?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: kdelibs is still ftbs, I'm fixing, do you have the power for upload this package?
<JontheEchidna> nope :(
<Lex79> bah :(
<JontheEchidna> I can't do akonadi, soprano, kde4libs or kdepimlibs
<Lex79> ok I take note, qt too (iirc)
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<cragdor> Hi all, Does anyone know when xrandr will support multihead nvidia setups?
<Lex79> ScottK or Riddell, kdelibs fixed in bzr, it's still ftbs in archive, can upload please?
<jussi01> cragdor: it does?
 * Lex79 out for a bit
<cragdor> jussi01; strange it doesn't pick up my second monitor! Its been driving me nuts as kubuntu loads just one monitor on boot
<jussi01> cragdor: Ive mine setup with the nice nvidia config - have you tried that?
<jussi01> you need to run it as root so it can write to your xorg though
<cragdor> jussil01, i use nvidia settings, however that can't save to xorg anymore since the xorg conf doesn't exist in karmic koala(Its auto detect at boot)
<cragdor> and it still only allows twinview rather than detecting each monitor seperately. xrandr can't identy both monitors
<Riddell> hi davmor2
<Riddell> davmor2: I've got a blog to write tonight
<Riddell> Lex79: so what's the secret to updating the symbols file?
<davmor2> Riddell: did you get to the bottom of the xorg issue in the end, that was preventing kub alt from installing?
<Riddell> davmor2: no I've not looked at that, was going to wait until kde 4.4 beta was in then worry about whether CDs built
<davmor2> Riddell: you know that alpha 1 is like thursday right ;)
<Riddell> ages to go yet!
<Lex79> Riddell: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36597752/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kde4libs_4%3A4.3.80-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Lex79> at the end of buildlog see the lines starting with "-"
<Lex79> they should be removed since are missing
<Lex79> and when the line starts with "+" should be added
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: uploading kdepim
<Lex79> with just "+" and not with "+#MISSING"
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks, looks good? it was a bit mess :(
<Lex79> kpilot is gone \o/
<davmor2> Riddell: hah there's still time for you to run out of you mean ;)
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: we just have to remember to add back the docs after kde4libs is fixed
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: kdelibs is fixed with Riddell's patch?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: should we remove bilbo from the archive after 4.4 final ? now there is blogilo (which was bilbo)
<JontheEchidna> we get to remove a lot of plasma-widget- packages that were merged in to KDE
<JontheEchidna> It should probably go now, to prevent problems
<Riddell> Lure: I said nice things on your application
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: where's yours again?
<Lure> Riddell: you liar ;-)
 * Lure checks
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: done
<ruphy> https://launchpad.net/~fintiminti nice way to spam, this is getting linked
<Riddell> Lex79: waa
<Riddell> compiled on amd64, failed on i386
<Riddell> I'm tempted just to get rid of the file, it's more hassle than its worth
<maco> ruphy: oh goodness
<Lex79> Riddell: we have to check every time if it built on both arch since symbols are differents for amd64 and i386, get rid of it is the best choice I think
 * JontheEchidna updates webkitkde now that we have KDE 4.4. in
<Riddell> Lex79: there must be some way that debian uses it, but I'm not convinced its worth the effort
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: what's the policy on uploading stuff during alpha freeze? Are FTBFS fixes ok?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: symbols stuff helps shlibdeps discover the exact version of a library that $PACKAGE should depend on
<JontheEchidna> probably part of their paranoia against libplasma becoming binary incompatible ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: are you asking about kdelibs?  I'd like to get that sorted before alpha so we can still upload it
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kdeplasma-addons, I uploaded a conflicts/replace fix earlier today and it failed due to a build-dep that wasn't bumped during the initial 4.3.80 upload
<JontheEchidna> also kdenetwork 4.3.80-0ubuntu1 failed due to a universe build-dep. I'm also wondering if it would be appropriate to sponsor a fix for that.
<Riddell> I uploaded kdenetwork not long ago
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: go ahead on kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> oh, so  you did
<JontheEchidna> this buildlog worries me, though: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/4:4.3.80-0ubuntu3/+build/1386728/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.kdeplasma-addons_4:4.3.80-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> more than just libkexiv2-7-dev aren't installable
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: needs keedu 4.3.80, new marble version
<JontheEchidna> that would make sense
<JontheEchidna> what needs done with kdeedu?
<Lex79> uhmm, kdeedu is built, maybe kdeplasma-addons is built against a lower version of kdeedu...I saw that error many times in ppa in the past
<Lex79> uhm no plasma-addons is built with libmarble-dev 4.3.80 :(
<JontheEchidna> kdepim needs pushed through new queue
<nixternal> woo snow!
<jjesse> snow sucks, o'hare is delayed 2 hours on average
<nixternal> there you are
<nixternal> jjesse: it is supposed to get worse before it gets better :)
<nixternal> how long have you been there?
<jjesse> tell me about it, i'll be suprised if i leave tonight
<jjesse> want to drive me to michigan?
<nixternal> haha, can you wait until saturday? I am heading to BH with my sister
<jjesse> i think my wife would kill me
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> better you than me
<nixternal> I heard GR took some snow the other day
<jjesse> 6 inches
<jjesse> weatherman says 6 more by tomorrow evening
<nixternal> yeah, weatherman said an inch, we already have that and then some in just over an hours worth of snowfall
<nixternal> ok, what am I missing here...trying to build kdelibs but it is complaining about no polkit-1 so it is doing a fake backend for kauth
<nixternal> i swear both polkit and polkit-1 are installed
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-09
<JontheEchidna> there's no polkit-1-qt yet, is the problem
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: why doesn't it fall back to regular polkit-qt then?
<JontheEchidna> it does. if you didn't have polkit-qt it'd complain about that too ;-)
<nixternal> I built polkit-qt though from kdesupport
<JontheEchidna> that's still regular polkit-qt
<nixternal> kauth can't use regular polkit-qt?
<Riddell> I'd have expected it still to have polkit 0.9 in there but maybe not
<nixternal> cmakelists has both polkit and polkit-1
<nixternal> if (NOT POLKITQT_MIN_VERSION) set(POLKITQT_MIN_VERSION "0.9.0")
<nixternal> endif (NOT POLKITQT_MIN_VERSION)
<nixternal> that is the FindPolkitQt module
<JontheEchidna> kde4libs-4.3.80/kdecore/CMakeLists.txt suggests the existence of two backends for KAuth
<nixternal> ahhhh!!!
<nixternal> polkit and polkit-qt-1 are in kdereview
<nixternal> sneaky lil bastards :)
 * JontheEchidna was wondering where the work/ branch for polkit-qt-1 went
<nixternal> polkit-kde and polkit-qt-1 that is
<nixternal> find * | grep polkit-qt-1 FTW
<JontheEchidna> hmm... the webkit kpart is pretty good
<Sput> fwiw, on my box 4.3.81 builds fine with the older version
<Sput> 0.9.2 or whatever it was
<JontheEchidna> I do find that the KAuth stuff mostly doesn't work, though. Throughs a really helpful "error 4"
<JontheEchidna> s/throughs/throws
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks for the patch update.  I'll take care of uploading it after the Alpha 1 freeze is over.
<ScottK> Did kde4libs get fixed?
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Archive: Main frozen for Alpha 1 | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<nixternal> Sput: yeah, it builds fine but kauth isn't working as it should
<Sput> nixternal: might be :) just saying it doesn't build the fake backend for me, but the real one
<nixternal> really...damn thing tells me just the fake one
<nixternal> I am building on debian unstable
<Sput> lemme doublecheck
<nixternal> shit, it is building it now
<Sput> --   found polkit-qt, version 0.9.2
<Sput> -- Found PolkitQt: /usr/include/PolicyKit
<Sput> -- Building PolkitQt KAuth backend
<Sput> yeah :)
<nixternal> hrmm, ldconfig might not have updated or something...who knows, but it is working today
<Riddell> Mamarok: if you ever think kubuntu-users is bad, I just had the misfortune to read the "car news" thread on ubuntu-users which is much worse
<nhandler> Riddell: Put me in line for a Kubuntu sweater like that ;)
<Riddell> talk nicely to davmor2
<dtchen> yet another reason to love Konsole: it notifies me when I press C-s
<JontheEchidna> nothing else compares
<jjesse> i wonder if my wife would like a kubuntu sweater for christmas :)
<dtchen> I think we all need Tardis usb hubs
<jjesse> i want one :)
<claydoh>  Riddell actually kubuntu-users is pretty calm and quiet these days, tho we could use more techically-minded subscribers in there
<dtchen> http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/08/uk-man-builds-life-sized-dalek-furthers-intergalactic-evil/
<nixternal> Riddell: that is a spiffy sweather you got on there :)
<nixternal> dtchen: if only yakuake would follow suit on C-s
<dtchen> haven't used it before. Does it pop up notifications, too?
<nixternal> nah...but I am guessing it will with the next release that contains a lot of the fixes for konsole though
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Internet submenus are back :s
<JontheEchidna> never was reverted in trunk, nor anything done further it seems
<freeflying> kmail re-get all my mails from pop server again, no idea what happens
<freeflying> and unfortunately, I'm using a limited 3G subscription
<freeflying> wired
<freeflying> guys, is there any backend changed i last couple of days?
<ScottK> freeflying: Karmic or Lucid?
<freeflying> ScottK: lucid
<ScottK> freeflying: Yes. Just uploaded an entire new KDE.
<freeflying> ScottK: so its a bug of kmail?
<ScottK> I'm not sure.
<ScottK> It may be akonadi.
<ScottK> Anyone know if kmail for 4.4 ended up using akonadi for mail?
<freeflying> ScottK: at least it should tag all exist mail as feteched, right?
<ScottK> freeflying: Normally, but if something happens that it forgets it's download history.
<ScottK> ...
<freeflying> ScottK: luckly, I'm just using kmail for working mail, so onle 1.5G data there :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: It's not set to use akonadi for mail until 4.5
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> KAddressBook should use akonadi now, though
<ScottK> kdeadmin FTBFS should be fixed.
<JontheEchidna> should just need a rebuild
<ScottK> Too late.
<JontheEchidna> though for all my kubuntu-dev powars I don't see a rebuild button
<ScottK> Even if there is normally an indirect depends on  libx11-dev, it's still a bug to not have it as a package depends
 * ScottK already uploaded ubuntu2
<nixternal> of course, I can never build kdebindings in trunk
<nixternal> aye, google chrome beta == shit
<nixternal> no user scripts, no bookmark syncing
<nixternal> err, wrong channel
<ScottK> Looks like kdepim on amd64 just needed a retry.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna or nixternal: Any ideas on http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36603315/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.kdeplasma-addons_4%3A4.3.80-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> I assume a missing include, but what?  Google didn't help me on that one.
<JontheEchidna> nope, though I do see that the libkexiv2-7 build-dep needs to be bumped to libkexiv2-8-dev
<ScottK> So what's the replacement for kivio?
 * ScottK is so screwed without that.
<ScottK> Lure: Help.  Rebuilding kdeplasma-addons with the libkexiv2-8-dev causes http://paste.ubuntu.com/337793/
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like we are still without a building kdeplasma-addons.  I need to sleep, so good luck.
<markey> Riddell: that knitted thing is freaking amazing :)
<markey> looks really neat
<nixternal> ooh, kubuntu lucid looks pretty dressed in all black
 * nixternal kicks the desktop
 * markey remembers some kind of garb that akalabeth once made, let's say it looked more like a trash bag
<nixternal> haha
<Tm_T> I'm puzzled with what those are doing in #k
<nixternal> heh, you and I both
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: didnt we revert them upstream or something?
<apachelogger> anyhow, now is the time to revert it upstream I suppose
<apachelogger> revert0r!
<apachelogger> nixternal: ping
<Darkwing-Netbook> is the Lucid upgrade to 4.4 workable yet?
<Darkwing-Netbook> and by workable I mean a very very fuzzy workable
<nixternal> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> nixternal: is there some sensible way to launch kdesu in kde4 you know if?
<apachelogger> sensible being not manually pathing to libexec/kdesu
<nixternal> if there is, I haven't come across it yet, and neither has any other distro that I know of
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> nixternal: one could obtain the libexec path via kde4-config though
<apachelogger> seems a bit too cpu heavy considering the use though ;)
<Darkwing-Netbook> yofel: you know if the newest update for lucid still freezes the system?
<apachelogger> `kde4-config --path libexec`/kdesu
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> looks fancy after all :D
<nixternal> lol
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/z8-2iLi.html :(
<Lure> ScottK, Riddell: re kdeplasma-addons failure: it looks like kdegraphics package is wrong and not including all include files
<Lure> I see in build log that kexiv2data.h is installed by build: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36539779/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.kdegraphics_4:4.3.80-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<Lure> so I suspect somebody forgot to update .install files
<nixternal> Lure: yeah, I was just looking at the package.... kdegraphics seems hosed right now
<Lure> And it seems many files are missing: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/libkexiv2-8-dev/filelist
<nixternal> actually, kdepim is hosed, kdegraphics is hosed, kdebase-runtime had issues with a shitload of file overwrites
<apachelogger> oh my
<Lure> not a great start of -1 day for alpha :-(
<nixternal> Lure: I thought the same
<nixternal> I got to the point I just shut off my build box
<nixternal> kde-trunk and kubuntu lucid both pissed me off
<apachelogger> uh uh uh
<apachelogger> nixternal: most perfect option is PATH=`kde4-config --path exe` kdesu -- "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade -d -m desktop -f kde -p"
<Lure> ScottK, Riddell: I think we should not include individual include files as in .install file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdegraphics/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/libkexiv2-8-dev.install
<nixternal> jesus, seriously?
 * apachelogger migt be going crazy here :S
<Lure> I think inclduign whole dir, i.e. "usr/include/libkexiv2" is more correct (future proof)
<apachelogger> Lure: I think debian likes it file-by-file
<Lure> apachelogger: do you know the reason?
<nixternal> Lure: I typically always do 'usr/include/foo/*' or 'usr/include/*'
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> cant think of one either
<apachelogger> nixternal: +1
<nixternal> apachelogger: you are correct, it is because debian likes to list out every damn file
<nixternal> but...and a big but....Debian doesn't have these issues when they upload?
<Lure> for these dirs, it really does not make sense...
<Lure> that is the reason why they are in subdir, right
<nixternal> my question is this...why is this package getting thrown up to the build servers? obviously it wasn't test built locally
<Lure> nixternal: problem is that it fails on build-deps
<apachelogger> well, that could even be if it was testbuilt
<nixternal> it didn't fail build-dep for me locally, the addons package that is
<Lure> nixternal: so kdegraphics is "fine", but kdeplasma-addons is not, as it depends on kdegraphics
 * apachelogger thinks about a pocket restriction hook for pbuilder
<nixternal> if my build-dep fails, pbuilder kicks out right away with the error code
<apachelogger> I imagine even if testbuilt a universe dep could slip in and thus cause build-wait on the buildds
<nixternal> the code never makes sense, but it at least tells me which package it failed on
<apachelogger> so
<Lure> so, should we go debian way or more pragmatic way (there are 5 -dev packages in kdegraphics)
<apachelogger> a) do-release-upgrade needs a desktop file for fancyness when launching with kdesudo
<nixternal> Lure: we have to stay the debian way somewhat, otherwise merges become a bigger pain than they already are
<apachelogger> b) we need to backport a fix to enable kpk to export a env var so that a dist-upgrade script can check this
<apachelogger> c) we need to make the pk dist-upgrade script do that
<Lure> nixternal: ok, will then add list of missing files to bzr
<nixternal> I would love to find a happy medium...I would love to ship kick ass packages, I don't care how they were built :)
<apachelogger> d) we need to kill off the upgrade checking of update-notifier-kde in karmic
 * apachelogger does not think that the chain of a to d qualifies for SRU :D
 * Lure checks all 5 -dev packages
 * apachelogger would be interested if the list-missing magic did fail
<nixternal> right, list-missing has been hit or miss with me in the past
<apachelogger> I noticed that too, I didnt find out why though
 * apachelogger should just reimplement in ruby :P
<Lure> apachelogger, nixternal, Riddell, ScottK: kdegraphics fix for -dev packages pushed to bzr - should fix kdeplasma-addons build
<nixternal> groovy...I will go ahead and grab it, then uplaod it
<Lure> and I have again forgot to add UNRELEASED, but you got the point ;-)
<Lure> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> Lure: I forget to add it all of the time, but it is going straight for upload
<Lure> Riddell: I am missing sandals on the knitware picture ;-)
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> nixternal: Lure: indeed IMHO UNRELEASED only makes sense when no immediate upload is happening
<apachelogger> i.e. to prevent people from creating a new version when the current one is not even uploaded yet
<Quintasan|Szel> hello
<davmor2> Riddell: nice blog post and pic boy it looks cold up there.  I'll let Sue see it, it'll cheer her up immensely :)
<nixternal> Rejected:
<nixternal> <lp.archiveuploader.permission.CannotUploadToPocket object at 0x7792ed0>
<nixternal> Lure: ^^ kdegraphics was rejected for that reason
<nixternal> Lure, apachelogger, ScottK, Riddell: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/93441  <- kdegraphics was rejected due to:  <lp.archiveuploader.permission.CannotUploadToPocket object at 0x7792ed0>
 * nixternal goes to bed
<nixternal> g'nite
<ghostcube> morning
<Mamarok> Riddell: about kubuntu-users: since I sent some of the 4 yorkshiremen off-topicres to sounder, they are making sounder going berserk
<Mamarok> but Kubuntu-users has pretty much turned into something useful now
<Mamarok> but it really needs heavy moderation and vigilance
<jussi01> Riddell: nice jumper! :D
<Tm_T> Mamarok: appreciate your hard work (:
<ghostcube> heh everyone knows bofh ? i got a new one for kubuntu users and devs
<ghostcube> COFE
<ghostcube> chief operator from earth :P
<Mamarok> Tm_T: thanks :)
<Mamarok> I don't remember, but I think we did point you folks to this problem with glibc, right? -> http://www.purinchu.net/wp/2009/11/16/malloc_check_-crashes/
<Mamarok> we have a lot of crash reports with Amarok because of that
<Mamarok> Riddell: ^^
<Sput> half of KDE crashes with that
<Sput> easiest fix: MALLOC_CHECK_=
<Sput> (e.g. in $KDEHOME/env)
<Lure> Riddell: it seems I was able to trick nixternal to try to upload kdegraphics to karmic instead of lucid. Have marked as UNRELEASED in bzr. Can you grab and upload to lucid?
<ScottK> Lure: You test built this?
<apachelogger> malloc \o/
<apachelogger> *file_path = malloc(strlen(argv[1] + 3) + 1);
<apachelogger> all I say regarding that matter :P
<Quintasan|Szel> new > malloc
<Quintasan|Szel> :P
 * apachelogger tends to disagree
 * apachelogger contineus with   if(*file_path == NULL)
<apachelogger>     return ERR_CODE_OUT_OF_MEM;
<Quintasan|Szel> well whatever, I need to work on project neon files :P
<ScottK> Lure: Uploaded.
<apachelogger> oh my, that is still not done? :P
<ScottK> Riddell: You can ignore Lure's plea for an upload.
<Quintasan|Szel> apachelogger: I will do it from Riddell's computer in back room sice my connection is a PITA
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> supporting my claim that soyus is currently unfitted for daily builds
<Quintasan|Szel> uploading 150 MB with 20kb/s will take hell lot of time
<Quintasan|Szel> at thats only libs '
<Riddell> ScottK: ok, thanks
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: what libs is that?
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: I'll need to turn it on when you want it
<Quintasan|Szel> apachelogger: amarok-nightly-kdesupport :P
<apachelogger> now that is really pics :P
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we will need rebuilds of digikam, kipi-plugins, and kdeplasma-addons after the kdegraphics upload I just did gets built.
<apachelogger> even though oxygen is just one big load of pixels and vectors :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: that said, you probably could strip the SVGs
<apachelogger> that should make the tar a bit lighter
<apachelogger> even then I find 150 a bit on the heavy side
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you have a look at the most recent kdeplasma-addons build failure?  When we were testing it, we had marble from KDE 4.3 (as EDU was late).  It seems not to like the 4.3.80 marble.
<Riddell> can do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: I also just did a meta upload to get the new plasma-desktop package in kubuntu-desktop.
<ScottK> Also dropped lpia, but I now notice I forgot to mention that in debian/changelog
<Quintasan|Szel> Riddell: I will be back in home within half and hour so turn it on by then please
<Quintasan|Szel> WTF gluon's still building on amd64?! wtf 23 hours
<ghostcube> oo
<Riddell> does it use kdelibs?  could it be the issue we had yesterday with endless locales?
<Quintasan|Szel> hmm, can't really rember now but it probably does depend on kdelibs5-dev
<Quintasan|Szel> it built on i386 with no problems
<ScottK> Riddell: No, it's kde support stuff.
<Lex79> good morning
<Quintasan|Szel> Lex79: hi
<Lex79> o/
<Quintasan|Szel> hm, japanese grammatic book, nice
<Quintasan|Szel> looks like I need to plan my free time :O
<Lure> ScottK: thanks
<Lure> ScottK: for digikam, we also need to wait for latest marble
<ScottK> Lure: We have it now.
<Lure> ScottK: ok, great
<ScottK> The problem with plasma-addons is it doesn't work with the new ones.
<Lure> ScottK: how can this be?
<ScottK> Not sure.
<ScottK> That's why I asked Riddell to look into it.
<Lure> .me checks
<Lure> ScottK: according to http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36603514/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kdeplasma-addons_4:4.3.80-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz it looks like wrong version of libkexiv2 is tried
<Lure> or you are looking on some other build log?
<ScottK> Lure: That's true and I have a fix prepared for that.
<Quintasan|Szel> ScottK: wait, wasn't it building properly?
<ScottK> Perhaps I misread the cause of the error.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<ScottK> Quintasan|Szel: We didn't switch to the new versions of the kdegraphics libraries (both of us missed that).
<Riddell> it does look like it's after the wrong libkexiv
<Riddell> I'll try it in a chroot
<Quintasan|Szel> Oh I see, well my bad then. And it has problems with libs?
<Quintasan|Szel> urgh, 7 UTC seems impossible for me, 5th January left then
<ScottK> Lure: Did you do the new digikam/kipi-plugins uploads yet?
<Riddell> kdeplasma-addons compiling fine with new libkexiv
<ScottK> Cool.
<Riddell> I'll uploading it build-deping on libkexiv2-8-dev (>= 4:4.3.80-0ubuntu2)
<ScottK> So once kdegraphics is published, we'll need digikam, kipi-plugins, kdeplasma-addons, and showfoto then?
<Riddell> yes although we don't need to wait on digikam stuff for CDs
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Riddell: Also koffice shows up on the NBS list for libkdcraw7-dev too.
<Riddell> I'll also upload kdebase-runtime which doesn't recommend pmount
<Riddell> koffice needs s/-kde4// done anyway for its package names
<Riddell> which is a job for after alpha 1 I think
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> EDU needs a post-alpha 1 update for new applications.
 * ScottK got the existing stuff building, but didn't get to the new binaries.
<Riddell> yeah, and MIRs for libssh and libortp (although I seem to remember having looked at those in the past)
<ScottK> libssh MIR is done.
<ScottK> Just waiting for review.
<Riddell> groovy
<Quintasan|Szel> Riddell: so we are promoting libortp? I just removed it bzr.
<Riddell> and of course there's the phonon and kdebindings lark
<ScottK> The shared-desktop-ontologies MIR also needs  approval (but I put it in Main anyway for now)
<ScottK> Quintasan|Szel: We need to remove it until it gets approved for Main.
<Quintasan|Szel> okay, I will push it then
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we need a kdenetwork upload yet so we have that on 4.3.80
<ScottK> (since the first one is depwait)
<Riddell> hmm?  kdenetwork 4:4.3.80-0ubuntu2 is built
<ScottK> Oh, is it?
<ScottK> Nevermind then.
<ScottK> Ah, I see it got taken care of yesterday.   Missed that.
<Riddell> kdegraphics done, I'll upload kdeplasma-addons and then we're ready to look at CDs
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please remove the plasma-netbook source from Lucid?  The binary is built from kdebase-workspace now.
 * ryanakca grins at his good fortune, snow day today :)
<ryanakca> Anybody interested in testing Kobby packages?
<Riddell> ryanakca: do we have a server?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I can setup an IPv6 one...
<ryanakca> Or here, just a sec, I can fix my router to forward the infinoted port to my desktop for those without IPv6
<Riddell> ScottK: vamoosh
<Riddell> (done)
<ScottK> Riddell: Nice.  Thanks.
<Riddell> ug, kdeplasma-addons failed
<Riddell> oh, maybe that's just the old broken libkexiv2-8 packages
<ScottK> Riddell: If you're going to do another upload, I just remembered that debfx updated his brightness patch.  Want that too?
<ScottK> http://debfx.fobos.de/kubuntu_101_brightness_fn_keys_and_osd.diff
<Riddell> ScottK: wasn't planning to but I'll add it to bzr
<Riddell> debfx: any luck getting the keys patch upstream?
<Riddell> debfx: qt picked up the qt bit didn't it?
 * amik pokes Riddell
<Riddell> amik: hello?
<Riddell> oh, reviews!
<amik> Riddell: u said I should keep poking :-)
<Riddell> true true, let me do that now
<ScottK> Riddell: I know debfx asked about it on kde-devel recently and got some positive feedback.  I don' t know if it got committed yet.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nightly@getamarok.com <-- was gpg key to this email linked to your normal key or you had a separate?
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: seperate
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I suppose you know what I'm thinking about :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you only reverted in 4.3 branch
<Riddell> amichair: uploading software-properties
<Riddell> amichair: anything else I need to look at?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, feel free to revert in trunk due to lacmk of progress, referencing my revert for 4.3
<ScottK> Riddell: kubuntu-meta is now all set up on Lucid.  I also dropped lpia.
<ryanakca> Riddell: 'deb http://packages.ryanak.ca/ubuntu/ karmic' should give you  the latest kobby/libqinfinity, ryanak.ca:6523 will be the infinoted.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: should Riddell look at jockey or u have it covered?
<Riddell> ScottK: great
<ScottK> Someone have time to work on kdeedu?  There are (IIRC) two new binary packcages that need to be added to it (list-missing is in bzr).
<jtechidna> ScottK: I can do that
<ScottK> jtechidna: Great.  It'll be good to get that in soon after Alpha 1.
<ryanakca> Riddell: sorry, 'deb http://packages.ryanak.ca/ubuntu karmic main'
<JontheEchidna> oh, plasma-desktop needs to be added to a seed of some sort
<Riddell> ryanakca: ok I'm connected
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, ScottK: MC guys told me they will try to setup a adhoc meeting at Friday 14UTC, do you have time then?
<Riddell> ryanakca: how do I edit a collaborative document?
<ScottK> Quintasan|Szel: Likely.
<JontheEchidna> whoops, already seeded it looks like. /me reads backlog
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: lemme convert timezones
<Riddell> ryanakca: I made one called "foo"
<amichair> JontheEchidna: should Riddell look at jockey or do you have it covered?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yeah, I can make it then
<ryanakca> Yep, Iam connected to it too
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes, I added plasma-desktop last night.
<rgreening> Lex79: ping
<Lex79> rgreening: pong
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Also just did a kubuntu-meta upload to get it into kubuntu-desktop.
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I really will ping pitti today :D
<rgreening> Lex79: kdesdk seems missing in staging
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: btw, I think those plasma applets in plasma-desktop really belong in plasma-widgets-workspace
<JontheEchidna> or at least windowlist
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: They all get built out of workspace/plasma/desktop, not workspace/plasma/generic.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: :-P
<Lex79> rgreening: right, I'm going to upload
<JontheEchidna> hmm, ok
<amichair> Riddell: thanks :-)
<rgreening> Lex79: cool. ty :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I split plasma-desktop out based on the upstream split.
<amichair> Riddell: any comments/suggestions/something to learn for next time?
<rgreening> Lex79: Im going over the failed builds and retrying where appropriate...
<Riddell> amichair: poke harder :)
<Lex79> rgreening: ok, thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ok, I can accept that.
<amichair> Riddell: and there I was thinking I was being a nuisance poking everyone in circles...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: did we get that patch/fix for kdebindings? Or will it have to wait until next release beta..
<JontheEchidna> no clue what's up with kdebindings. dirk respun the tarball like twice and it still wouldn't built
<ryanakca> Anybody else interested in testing Kobby?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: strange...
<JontheEchidna> not too terribly strange; bindings don't really get worked on until after the first beta
<JontheEchidna> due to changing apis and such
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is konq-plugins uninstallabe? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/lucid_probs.html seems to think so.
<JontheEchidna> It's installed fine here
<Quintasan> ScottK, JontheEchidna: okay, thanks I would be very grateful if you could show up then :)
<amichair> does anyone know how many alpha users are out there (ballpark)? any stats from previous releases?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: pinging pitti in #ubuntu-devel, but he looks very busy at the moment.
<JontheEchidna> maybe I can convince him to add ~kubuntu-dev to ~jockey-hackers so that I can sponsor the fixes to trunk myself
<JontheEchidna> btw, that software-properties debian changelog looks just so awesome
<amichair> I just like seeing the entire soft-props bug list on lp fit on one page now :-P
<amichair> I hope someone on the gtk side does some cleanup too, to really bring this package to release quality
<ScottK> Riddell: kdeplasma-addons failed
<ScottK> Riddell: This is the marble related error I saw before.  I don't know how to fix it.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^ ?
<JontheEchidna> I sadly don't either :(
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Different issue: konq-plugins: Depends: libjpeg-progs but it is not going to be installed
<JontheEchidna> mm, libjpeg-progs held back here, too
<JontheEchidna> but dist-upgrade doesn't say it's going to remove konq-plugins
<ScottK> Looks like a Main/Universe issue
<JontheEchidna> Ah
<JontheEchidna> Get:13 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe libjpeg7 7-1 [123kB]\
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<ScottK> I just pinged pitti on #ubuntu-release.  Or maybe Riddell will promote it...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Will kdeplasma-addons build if we drop the libmarble-dev build-dep?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: thanks for killing off some more issues, in real-time no less! :-)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: the marble wallpaper plugin would need to be removed from the .install, but otherwise yes
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you have time to look at that?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: should I upload when I'm ready?
<ScottK> It's what's blocking our CD builds for Alpha 1.
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> that answers that
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Unless Riddell appears with a fix.
<Lex79> maybe disable marble wallpaper in cmakelists http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeplasma-addons/wallpapers/CMakeLists.txt?revision=1040783&view=markup
<JontheEchidna> Oh!
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan's patch makes it try to use the old api
<JontheEchidna> removing 99_fix_ftbfs_on_marble_wallpaper.diff should fix this
 * JontheEchidna tests
<Quintasan> it worked when I was building it :P
<Quintasan> Just replaces NormalQuality with Normal
<JontheEchidna> it was building against the libmarble-dev from KDE 4.3.3
<Quintasan> wait, I didn't bump again?!
<JontheEchidna> libmarble-dev (>= 4:4.3.0)
<rgreening> lol
<Lex79> btw I said yesterday lol
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: great :)
 * Quintasan endures his self-hate
<rgreening> Lex79: is that fixed in staging
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: heh, you did say that yesterday :P
<Lex79> rgreening: is a question? :P
 * Quintasan 's heading to shop
<rgreening> Lex79: the marble dep above
<Quintasan> I'd better bump then build :/
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: if this pbuilds I'll upload
<Lex79> rgreening: no, I'll fix when JontheEchidna will upload
<rgreening> kk
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Excellent
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: libjpeg7 is promoted, so konq-plugin installability should be fixed.
<JontheEchidna> groovy
<Riddell> hmm, marble sillyness
<rgreening> Lex79: can you look at this? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36604228/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.kdewebdev_4%3A4.3.80-0ubuntu1%7Ekarmic1%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> Riddell: I think JontheEchidna has it sorted.  Waiting for a test build.
<rgreening> Lex79: seems there's a build dep not bumped
<Riddell> ah
<Lex79> rgreening: I uploaded a new version right now, 0ubuntu2
<rgreening> kk
<txwikinger> rgreening: Gotten snow today?
<rgreening> txwikinger: nope.. tomorrow I think, unless we dumped it all on u
<rgreening> :)
<txwikinger> well... we got about 20cm so far
<txwikinger> and people still haven't learned how to drive in it :D
<ghostcube> have i mentioned working on balance sheets and so is not funny :P
<debfx> ScottK, Riddell: the multimedia key patch got committed to trunk
<Riddell> yay
<ScottK> debfx: Great news.  Thanks.
<Riddell> debfx: the one for kdelibs?
<debfx> yes
<Riddell> debfx: next task kdebase patch?
<Riddell> probably too late for kde 4.4 though
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: removing that patch does fix kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> feel free to upload, my computer sucks and is still pbuilding
<JontheEchidna> amichair: jockey stuff merged. :-)
<JontheEchidna> and now I can merge stuff with jockey trunk
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<ScottK> Riddell: Once kdeplasma-addons builds and gets published, I think we're good to go for CD builds.
<Riddell> uploaded
<ScottK> Riddell: Do we need to switch kipi-plugins to the new build-dep for Alpha 1?
<Riddell> yes I'd expect so
<ScottK> OK.  I'll do that one.
<rgreening> Lex79: why bumping the ubuntu1 to ubuntu2 instead of ppa1 to ppa2 instaging?
<Lex79> to see if the packages is sync with lucid
<Lex79> *with lucid changes
<rgreening> ?
<debfx> Riddell: I'm not so sure about the kdebase patch, someone who knows more about how the brightness is handled in the different layers should have a look at it
<debfx> for example the fn keys work on my laptop without the patch when KMS is disabled
<debfx> but with KMS enabled they only work with the patch
<amichair> JontheEchidna: cool!
<Lex79> rgreening: if there are changes in lucid packages I have to see every time the changelog in karmic package if is sync. With bumping 0ubuntuX I have to see only the version (0ubuntuX) to see if the karmic packages are sync with lucid changes, maybe JontheEchidna can explain better my thought :)
<rgreening> I believe there are better ways of doing this
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> i.e. bzr diff the karmic package debian dir against our bzr archive for one.
<rgreening> sry.. I mean diff the bzr archive against karmic package (debian dirs)
<rgreening> the bzr contains lucid changes now... and should be updated as each package is updated
<rgreening> that way you don't end up bumping the revisions of the package needlessly (i.e. the ubuntuX part). Though feel free to update the ~ppaX and achive the same thing you are doing now...
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> at least if I am understanding you...
<seele> soooo close to the end of the semester, just one more paper
<seele> then i can rejoin the land of the living
<Riddell> "just one more paper" can't people spend years writing a single paper?
<ScottK> Riddell: I whole lifetime.
<ScottK> I/A
<JontheEchidna> rgreening, Lex79: if you are incorporating all the changes from the lucid packages then technically you are backporting ubuntux, so it would make sense to say so
<ScottK> rgreening an Lex79: Please do.  It makes it a lot easier later to figure out what fixes aren't in the PPA.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: exactly... if its ubuntu2 in lucid, then it's ubuntu2 in karmic
<rgreening> which was my point :)
<rgreening> using the ~ppaX to get it right for the backport, prior to removing :)
<Lex79> rgreening: I don't understand, I bumped every time  0ubuntuX, what's the problem? :(
<Lex79> if the package in lucid is 0ubuntu3 in staging is 0ubuntu3~karmic1~ppa1
<rgreening> Correct
<rgreening> 1 sec... let me look again...
<rgreening> I may net have the latest cache and was looking at older maybe..
<Lex79> ok, anyway, you said <rgreening> Lex79: why bumping the ubuntu1 to ubuntu2 instead of ppa1 to ppa2 instaging?
<Lex79> this is the cause of the misunderstood I think, anyway ok :)
<rgreening> Lex79: sorry, I was looking at the ninja PPA and didn't realize the packages had updated in archive
<rgreening> my bad
<Lex79> ok no problem
<Riddell> ooh, 300 e-mails from launchpad, that'll be kdebase-runtime compilied
<JontheEchidna> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDE4+Google+Chrome+Theme+'Sky'?content=116811 oooh...
<Riddell> ScottK: going to upload kipi-plugins?
<ScottK> Riddell: Uploaded it (I thought)
<Riddell> oh yes
<Riddell> just launchpad doesn't update its version number until the source is published now
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kipi-plugins/0.9.0-1ubuntu2
<Riddell> yep
<ScottK> Looking at digikam now.
<apachelogger> Riddell: please replace your released.png with http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/released.png
<apachelogger> compressed that is ... not that it makes much diff for png :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're that concerned about canonical's bandwidth bill?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, mine :P
<apachelogger> or rather the $vistors
<Riddell> I don't follow
<Riddell> oh, as viewer of site you want to save 10KB
<Riddell> fair enough, done
<apachelogger> aye, thx
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually, I also compressed other images too (some in the theme, so once ryanakca gets that on the servers..) the viewer will be saved about 200 all in all
<apachelogger> which is a lot for 56k, and for rme it means snappier interwebs :)
<rgreening> plus speedier
 * ScottK hands rgreening a thesaurus.
<apachelogger> lol
<rgreening> everyone nose I kant spel :)
<rgreening> btw, I typed my comment (and due to interweb lag) it landed after apachelogger's comment, but we in fact in response to the before comment. I already have a thesaurus :0
<rgreening> hehe
<JontheEchidna> the interwebs are not like a truck.
<JontheEchidna> they are like a series of tubes...
<rgreening> innertubes
 * txwikinger is testing chromw
 * txwikinger is testing chrome
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I'm building kdebindings via pbuilder, restarted cmake CMakeLists.txt && make manually and that seems to be building. Seems the debian/ubuntu build env has some issue...
<rgreening> any ideas on how to troubleshoot that?
<rgreening> ScottK, Riddell ^
<davmor2> txwikinger: I'd say it failed if it didn't notice a misspelling of it's own name ;)
<ScottK> rgreening: I wouldn't worry about bindings now, that's still my suggestion.
<txwikinger> davmor2: Well.. quassel != chrome
<davmor2> txwikinger: :D
<rgreening> ScottK: well, if its a build issue, then I'd like to resolve... as it seems it may not be a bindings issue.
<nixternal> Lure: doh, I can't believe I didn't catch that
<ScottK> digikam is transitioned
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I've ktorrent ready
<ScottK> Lex79: Not until after Alpha 1
<Lex79> ok
<ScottK> Riddell: kipi-plugins is done on i386, so I think an hour from now we're ready for that build.
<nixternal> haha, screensaver trojans!!! ftw...this totally validates the "forget the single click install/apt-url crap"
<nixternal> ScottK: anything need to get uploaded or packaged?
<ScottK> Uploads we're good on.
<ScottK> There was something we needed packaged ....
<ScottK> And Jon the Taco is not here.
<rgreening> gluon
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> I think someone did that already
<rgreening> oh, cool
<Riddell> ScottK: I'd rather use the todo page for our work items than blueprint whiteboards, just for consistency
<ScottK> Riddell: Oh.  Right.
<ScottK> Clearly your claims to being behind on LP mail are exaggerated ....
 * txwikinger wonders how difficult it would be to create a qt/kde theme for chrome
 * ScottK imagines shtylman has already done it.
<markey> re
<markey> hm, did I leave the channel?
<markey> must have clicked some wrong button
<markey> hm
<markey> ah
<markey> BNC got confused
<markey> that's why
<markey> got a question:
<markey> anyone here using Chromium?
<ScottK> markey: Yes.
<markey> ScottK: with the latest daily build, Gmail doesn't load here
<ScottK> (sorry, but today you got the sarcastic, answer the question asked ScottK)
<markey> only "Basic HTML Mode" works
<ScottK> markey: OK, but it's not me that runs it.  You'll want shtylman.
<markey> ?
 * Daskreech yawns
<Daskreech> Morning
 * ScottK doesnt' use chromium, but shtylman does.
<markey> that was a bit confusing :)
<jjesse> afternoon :)
<ScottK> Sorry
<Daskreech> How is Lynx? is it in a SC mood ?
<ScottK> Yep.  It's all built now.
<Daskreech> Hooray :) does it work?
<JontheEchidna> it's definitely a beta
<ScottK> lol
 * ScottK is happy it built.
<JontheEchidna> but it's fairly stable
<ScottK> \o/ dpkg-deb: building package `libqt4-dbg' in `../libqt4-dbg_4.6.0-1ubuntu2_armel.deb'.
<ScottK> Now if it doesn't timeout ...
<Lex79> oh :)
<highvoltage> Riddell: I wanted to comment on your blog entry, but kdedevelopers.org doesn't accept my openID login (my LP OID login)
<Lex79> ScottK: what about this my fix? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/revision/145
<Lex79> after alpha1 ?
<ScottK> Lex79: Nothing on CD now until after Alpha 1.
<highvoltage> Riddell: nm, I see I have to link it first before it will work
<Lex79> ok
<tsimpson> someone should change "the K Desktop Environment" on kubuntu.org to fit the new branding
<ScottK> Lex79: Both those binaries got dropped entirely so there's no need to version the conflicts/replaces.
<ScottK> tsimpson: You should chat with ryanakca about that.  I think it's a good point.
<tsimpson> ryanakca: from what I can see, the main page and the FAQ are the places that need changing
<tsimpson> maybe changing "KDE" to "KDE Software Compilation" or "KDE community" where appropriate
<binarylooks> currently the kubuntu daily ubiquity crashes when trying to install kubuntu lucid. is it a known bug?
<Lex79> ScottK: are you sure? if you have those binaries installed in your system and you want upgrade from 4.3.3 there is a conflict since those binaries was moved to kdelibs from -workspace
<ScottK> Lex79: Agreed.  You need the conflicts/replaces.  You just don't need to specify a version because it's any version.
<Lex79> ok now sounds good :)
<Daskreech> So beta 1 being built for Koala now?
<ScottK> Some people are working on it.
<Daskreech> Go ninja Go ninja Go!
<ScottK> Riddell: Except for koffice, the uploads for the libkipi7-dev, libkexiv2-8-dev, libkdcraw8-dev transitions are done.  I saved koffice for you.
<bmunger> looks like 10.04 is really broken.. some error with kdelibs5
<ScottK> bmunger: Some error is not particularly useful feedback.
<bmunger> hmm thought this was a known thing
<Daskreech> bmunger: Nope but never hurts to be more specific
<bmunger> had to run the command again to get the eror..
<bmunger> says dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5_4%3a4.3.80-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libnepomukquery.so.4', which is also in package libnepomukquery4 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu3
<bmunger> failing there it cant update further
<ScottK> bmunger: That is a known issue
<bmunger> which i thought was a known issue
<ScottK> We have an update prepared for right after Alpha 1 is released.
<ScottK> It is safe to --force-overwrite it.
<bmunger> can i pass it through aptitude?
 * ScottK doesn't recall the precise incantation.
<firephoto> bmunger: i had to remove the libnepomuk stuff... now it seems to be going. didn't try the --force-overwrite
<bmunger> ok forced install from cache seems to be working in dist-upgrade now
<bmunger> thanks guys
<Quintasan|Szel> jus git
 * ryanakca wonders why wireless connections configured in /etc/network/interfaces are more stable than ones setup in knetworkmanager
<ryanakca> tsimpson: I'm taking care of it
<ryanakca> Who's currently editing the website?
<ScottK> Not /me and I know Riddell's out for a bit.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Strange, I got a "Unable to save page because it was modified by another user" type error... *shrug*
<ScottK> Dunno who?
<ryanakca> tsimpson: done
<markey> fwiw, fixed my Chromium/Gmail issues
<markey> trick was: disabling the Labs extensions
<markey> one them appears to break Chromium atm
<markey> one of*
<tsimpson> ryanakca: lovely, thanks
<nixternal> alrighty, trying out kontact again...finally downloaded all of my email and didn't crash :)
<nixternal> setting up shortcuts to match mutt :)
 * ulysses__ finished the upgrade test i386 karmic -> lucid
<ScottK> ISOs to test: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Archive: Main frozen for Alpha 1 | Plz test: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ScottK> ulysses__: You can mark that down in the tracker.
<ulysses__> I can't decide that the upgrade passed or failed. I should fix the broken packages from recovery console, because after login I got a blank screen with error messages
<ScottK> File bugs and as long as you get there eventually, I'd call it a pass for Alpha 1.
<ulysses__> In #ubuntu-testing somebody said me that error messages was bug 491775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491775 in brltty "udevd warnings in /lib/udev/rules.d/85-brltty.rules" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491775
<ulysses__> aham, same error, I don't need to report it
<binarylooks> don't throw stones at me for looking please, but is it normal that the plasma-desktop and plasma-netbook debs in the staging ppa are basically empty?
<ScottK> binarylooks: Look at the ones in the archive for Lucid and if the contents are different, that's  a problem.
<binarylooks> i'll check...
<ScottK> binarylooks: I assume you're looking at Karmic.  You can ignore staging for Lucid
<binarylooks> ScottK: yes I am
<ulysses__> Okay, I am ready with a test case: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3441/84
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> ulysses__: Looks good.  Could you attempt an ISO install in your VM?
<ulysses__> Yes, I will try the i386 (I don't have HW virtualization, so I can't run x64 guests:(
<ScottK> That'd be great.
<ulysses__> I need to download the CD image
 * ulysses__ going to make tea
<nixternal> ScottK: fyi, I don't get a desktop with any ISOs
<nixternal> I get the black screen of death
<ScottK> nixternal: Did you see the bug that ulysses__ report linked to?
<nixternal> the brltty one?
<nixternal> nm
<nixternal> I can't say the upgrade passed either
<nixternal> just attempted it on my desktop, and the desktop is useless, even rm -rf ~/.kde
<nixternal> imho kubuntu isn't ready for alpha 1 testing...there are still some borked packages
<nixternal> something about *-strigi-plugins, kipi-plugins, kdebase-* something can't overwrite files
<binarylooks> ScottK: probably not the best time with all the iso testing. I compared the plasma-desktop.deb from lucid and from the staging ppa lucid ~200 kb with a /usr/bin, karmic ~40kb with only a /usr/share and no plasma-desktop binary
<binarylooks> ScottK: maybe I'm looking at the wrong places, i'm not really an expert
<ScottK> binarylooks: OK.  I don't recall who was doing those, but that's definitely a problem.
<ScottK> Lex79: Were you working on Karmic?  ^^^
<Daskreech> markey: Which lab?
<markey> Daskreech: not sure which of these lab features caused it
<markey> I had enabled several ones
<markey> (3 or 4 or so)
<fale> hi
<fale> any news on 4.4b1, guys?
<ulysses__> argh, this cdimage server so slow, 18 minutes downloading left
<ScottK> fale: Packaged for Lucid.  We are testing ISO images now.  See /topic.
<fale> ScottK: mmm that's fun... I'm going to download it
<ScottK> Phone call just now from middle daughter: "Dad, what time did we say you were going to pick me up from school?" me: "We didn't say a time.  I'll pick you up some time before your bedtime." daughter: "Uhhh ..."
<fale> ulysses__: I agree.. to me it goes at 300kb/s as avarage
<Sput> ScottK: you got schools where your kids can hang out after classes?
<fale> ScottK: haha that's is hilarious.... who old is she?
<ScottK> fale: 15.
<Sput> whoa, 15 and she still has a bedtime? :D
<ScottK> Sput: Yes.  There are generally after school activities.  She didn't ride the bus home because she wanted to go to one.
<Sput> ah I see
<Sput> yeah, not so common here
<ScottK> Sput: You have to provide motivation for them to move out and become economically self sufficient.
<fale> here neither, but 2years ago I was in California and there it was normal
<Sput> ScottK: that's about the best reason I've gotten for a bedtime.. ever :)
 * fale still 40 minutes :(
<ulysses__> me only 8 minutes
<ulysses__> fale: which test case will you do?
<fale> ulysses__: rsync or http?
<ulysses__> http
<fale> ulysses__: you mean which distro I downloaded?
<Daskreech> markey: Ah ok I have like 11 turned on so here goes trial and error. Well I mean if I cared about Chromium at all
<binarylooks> download finished and booting on my laptop from usb stick
<ulysses__> fale: no, do you test the alpha ISOs?
<fale> ulysses__: yep
<ulysses__> and which? desktop install/live, ..?
<binarylooks> got a login screen (tried ubuntu and worked))
<binarylooks> ulysses__: live session
<fale> I downloaded desktop/i386
<binarylooks> plasma crashed, black screen :-(
<davmor2> ulysses__: use the dl-ubuntu-test-iso.py tool from the qa ppa
<fale> :(
<binarylooks> alt+f2 plasma-desktop...crashes again
<fale> binarylooks: maybe some problems with qt?
<davmor2> ulysses__: then set it for dl-ubuntu-test-iso.py --release=lucid --only=kubuntu
<fale> or with X at some level (like driver)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Since you got KDE running on Lucid, any advice for ISO testers?
<binarylooks> fale: this is definetaly a plasma thin, I think it's known to the kubuntu-devs
<ulysses__> davmor2: what's the repository of QA?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it should just work (tm), now that the locale infinite loop bug is fixed
<ScottK> ulysses__: What was your upgrade bug again?
<JontheEchidna> oh... plasma crash? yeah, the default config does cause a crash
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: nixternal claims a black screen of death.  He may have mistakenly booted Windows 7 though.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is there a bug, and what's the workaround?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, the default config makes plasma-desktop crash
<fale> ScottK: the win7 screen of death is not blue?
<ulysses__> ScottK: the upgrade process completed, then asked me for reboot the computer. after that, I tried to login, but I got those error
<JontheEchidna> the workaround is to use a different plasma-desktop-appletsrc
 * ScottK heard it was black, but isn't sure.
<ulysses__> bug 491775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491775 in brltty "udevd warnings in /lib/udev/rules.d/85-brltty.rules" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491775
<binarylooks> JontheEchidna: can u explain a little bit more?
<ulysses__> this was ^
<binarylooks> will check the bug report
<JontheEchidna> binarylooks: not really... the default config causes plasma to crash. there's nothing you can do except use a plasma-desktop-appletsrc that doesn't cause it to crash such as this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338274/
<binarylooks> JontheEchidna: i'll try, or maybe i take the one from my karmic install
<ScottK> Kubuntu Netbook images up now too.
<amichair> fale, ScottK: There was a recent issues in windows xp/vista/7 which caused a black unresponsive screen after login, and it was termed 'black screen of death'. it's unrelated to the regular bsod (dunno what color that is in 7).
<ScottK> OK.
<fale> thank you :)
<binarylooks> ScottK: This build wasn't found on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/20091209/lucid-netbook-remix-i386.iso (may no longer exists)
<jjesse> there was the rumor of a black screen of death in windows 7 that was reported in the press/media the problem was the security company screwed up
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> binarylooks: Thanks.
<binarylooks> what did I do ? :-)
<binarylooks> ubuntu-netbook-remix?
<ScottK> binarylooks: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/
<ScottK> No, the link is bad on the page.
<binarylooks> ok, 23 min left. i'll fight a bit with the appletsrc
<JontheEchidna> I believe the systemtray applet is causing the crash, judging by the backtrace
<amichair> jjesse: true. some security company blamed ms update. ms blamed malware. company apologized. no one fixed the issue.
<binarylooks> I'll have to test the netbook iso tomorrow, I have to run now. good luck with lucid and the karmic 4.4 debs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is there a bug on the plasma crash?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: need help? what app is crashing?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: not yet, I've not downloaded all the -dbg packages yet
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It'd nice to get a placeholder to put on the ISO tracker.
<JontheEchidna> amichair: with KDE 4.3.80 in lucid, the default plasma setup causes plasma-desktop to crash
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Ok, I'll file a bug for the placeholder
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> bug 494731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494731 in kdebase-workspace "The default plasma-desktop configuration causes plasma-desktop to crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494731
<binarylooks> JontheEchidna: I tried your appletsrc and the desktop is up now
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<binarylooks> :-)
<JontheEchidna> I'm glad I had that lying around. It was an attempt to show how easy it is to duplicate gnome.
<binarylooks> can I help troubleshooting or is everything under control ATM
<JontheEchidna> I would say that there's not much to troubleshoot at the moment
<binarylooks> ok, i'll add a comment to the bug report then
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<binarylooks> JontheEchidna: looks very gnomish. sme would say there is no toolbox in gnome :-)
<JontheEchidna> I suppose one could always throw the toolbox icon behind a panel or smth
<binarylooks> JontheEchidna: I actually like the toolbox. it somehow feels right were it is.
<JontheEchidna> I totally don't understand the toolbox hate either
<binarylooks> :-) Well we are visionaries then. Just like Aaron and the crew.
<binarylooks> I really have to get going now. See you around
<nixternal> ScottK: damn, it was windows 7 :D
<nixternal> speaking of windows 7, and I don't understand what I am doing wrong...but it comes with this security suite right, a top dog at that...I browsed to a MSDN link, and all of a sudden I have this stupid pop-up that does not go away telling me I need anti-virus...I don't get it
 * nixternal kicks jjesse in the shines for liking Windows
<nixternal> s/shines/shins
<nixternal> kicking you in the shine would require research, as I have no idea where the shine is..unless of course you are bald
<Riddell> evening
<nixternal> howdy Riddell
<ulysses__> hello Riddell
 * ulysses__ testing Lucid i386 alternate OEM install
<Riddell> ooh, testers :)
<Riddell> I was going to start with amd64 desktop
<JontheEchidna> bug 494731 updated with backtrace
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494731 in kdebase-workspace "The default plasma-desktop configuration causes plasma-desktop to crash" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494731
<Riddell> ulysses__: OEM mode rarely works in the early alphas so don't worry too much if that's broken so long as the desktop and install works
<ulysses__> We are testers, we must find bugs:)
<ulysses__> first one, after installing the base system, it asked me for the new user's password
<Riddell> that's a good sign
<maco> thats how OEM mode works
<ulysses__> okay, but the user don't need a name?
<Riddell> it's just set to "oem" for the first login
<amichair> should I be testing from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/3466 ?
<Riddell> amichair: ys
<Riddell> yse
<Riddell> it's oversized so you'll need a DVD not a CD
<Riddell> (or USB disk or virtual machine)
<amichair> I'm gonna virtualbox. it gets trimmed down later?
<Riddell> yes, somehow
<ulysses__> so one more times: the default user is set to "oem", and I should choose its password?
<ulysses__> (after instaling base system)
<Riddell> yes, then it'll install, first boot it should auto login and you [set it up as you wish then clone to 1000 machines to sell to customers] click the icon on the desktop, next login it'll run the OEM config tool to create the normal user
<nixternal> yikes, don't watch a flash video and build stuff at the same time
<ulysses__> thanks, I used only once OEM, when I bought my laptop with Vista (lived 2 days)
<amichair> hmmm. I don't see the kubuntu splash/progress screen on startup. is it supposed to be there in a live session?
<Riddell> which one?
<amichair> which what?
<ulysses__> I got splash screen:P http://noob.hu/2009/12/09/upgarde1.png
<amichair> good catch! :-P
<ulysses__> I did my best :-P
<Riddell> well amd64 desktop CD didn't work, KDE starts according to the startup sound but I can't see anything
<Riddell> I blame X
<ulysses__> i386 alternate install completed, but won't boot
<Riddell> ulysses__: what stage does it get to?
<ulysses__> bug 491775 again, and it hangs up on "Starting init crypto disks = to match a parent device in"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491775 in brltty "udevd warnings in /lib/udev/rules.d/85-brltty.rules" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491775
<amichair> Riddell: I'm trying amd64 desktop too. no kubuntu splash, but then the kde splash is ok. then the infamous plasma crash. plasma-desktop-appletsrc is almost empty. adding a basic containement to it seems to work.
<ulysses__> eh, nothing, it hangs up http://noob.hu/2009/12/09/lucidalter.png
<ulysses__> I think this test case failed:(
<Riddell> amichair: so you get a drkonqi window?
<amichair> sometimes. not sure what's the difference between drkonqi and the other... but it's the gui crash handler, yes.
<Riddell> does that crash affect everyone?  didn't ScottK say he had it booted?
<amichair> I can also alt-f2, konsole, and start plasma-desktop again to recreate... it prints out lots of stuff saying everything looks empty, which it is.
<Riddell> does it crash again?
<amichair> yep. every time.
<Riddell> and if you remove /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc ?
<maco> amichair: drkonqi asks questions and tells you how good your stack trace is. apport does not
<amichair> I just caught a glimpse of the darkened splash looking like ulysses__ got it (http://noob.hu/2009/12/09/upgarde1.png). wierd.
<amichair> maco: thanks. I didn't see any questions. it looked pretty much like the old one, with the little bug icon thing and two tabs.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: are you thinking of this? [15:41:53] <ScottK> JontheEchidna: Since you got KDE running on Lucid, any advice for ISO testers?
<Riddell> dunno, maybe
<maco> amichair: does it tell you about your stack trace and give a few stars on how good it is and ask for your bugs.kde.org login?
<Riddell> if it's happening for everyone, sounds like we should do a kubuntu-default-settings upload without plasma-desktop-appletsrc and rebuild
<ulysses__> Okay, I closed the test report, if somebody interested in, link here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3465/68
<JontheEchidna> I'll see if removing /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc fixes the crash
<Riddell> thanks ulysses__
<JontheEchidna> Crashes even with the plasma-desktop-appletsrc from k-d-s gone
<JontheEchidna> I think that our default desktop patch in kdebase-workspace is a more likely candidate for blame
<JontheEchidna> from kubuntu_71_default_plasma_layout.diff:
<amichair> maco: http://imagebin.ca/view/ZYPZbEHk.html
<JontheEchidna> +    loadDefaultApplet("systemtray", panel);
<JontheEchidna> but then three lines down:
<ulysses__> no more time to another test, it's too late:( I should sleep, but tomorrow I keep up working. Good night!
<JontheEchidna> Plasma::Applet *sysTray = loadDefaultApplet("systemtray", panel);
<maco> amichair: yeah thats drkonqi
<amichair> maco: ok :-)
<maco> amichair: good to see it is indeed taking over instead of apport :)
<JontheEchidna> maybe Plasma::Applet *sysTray = loadDefaultApplet("systemtray", panel); fails because we loaded it 3 lines earlier?
<JontheEchidna> because then it does some stuff conditional on sysTray being true
<amichair> Riddell: I can confirm JontheEchidna's result - after deleting the defaults it still crashes.
<amichair> fwiw, it does first show a messed-up desktop for a couple of seconds before it crashes and they disappear
<amichair> (it does so regardless of deleting defaults)
<JontheEchidna> ah, it loads the plasmoids that are in the systemtray by default conditional on sysTray being true
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think removing loadDefaultApplet("systemtray", panel); from kubuntu_71_default_plasma_layout.diff may fix this crash. Unfortunately my computer can't build kdebase-workspace in a sane amount of time
<amichair> and the last output line before the crash is: "Plasma::AppletPrivate::mainConfigGroup: requesting config for "Device Notifier" without a containment!"
<JontheEchidna> oh! that makes perfect sense
<JontheEchidna> it tries to load the device notifier plasmoid inside the systray applet, but only the systray applet pointed to by sysTray was told to load it's default applets
<JontheEchidna> or something :P
<JontheEchidna> maybe not, now I'm just confusing myself as usual
<JontheEchidna> but I still think that removing that line from the patch will fix things
<amichair> I have no idea where the code is or what it does, but if u run plasma-desktop in konsole the debug messages seem to be helpful
<JontheEchidna> it lives inside the huge kdebase-workspace source package
<amichair> JontheEchidna: where is the relevant branch?
<JontheEchidna> only the packaging is kept in a bzr, branch. you can just apt-get source kdebase-workspace
 * JontheEchidna goes off for dinner
<amichair> I'm on karmic
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kdebase-workspace_4.3.80.orig.tar.gz
<JontheEchidna> actually
<JontheEchidna> dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kdebase-workspace_4.3.80-0ubuntu1.dsc
<JontheEchidna> then once that's done dpkg-source -x *dsc
<amichair> thanks. bon appetit.
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't say I had it booted.  I've been stuck doing $WORK, so I haven't tested.
<Daskreech> fale: They changed it since Vista
<Daskreech> fale: Blue was choosen early on since it was pyschologically associated with being clam and restful
<Daskreech> Windows has long since turned that in to being assocaited with Rage and fail
<fale> Daskreech: I see
<Daskreech> So We have a <newcolour> screen of death
<fale> wow
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-10
<Riddell> hmm, plasma crashes for me in a chroot but a different crash
<Riddell> amichair: are you compiling plasma?
<amichair> nope, still poking around at the kde sources
<Riddell> I'm a bit out of ideas on how to recreate it
<amichair> Riddell: u mean u have a clean boot with no crash?
<Riddell> no I don't have lucid installed
<Riddell> and on karmic I'd need to compile qt 4.6 kdelibs 4.4 kdebase-runtime and kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> to have a chance of recreating it
<Riddell> and X doesn't seem to be working in lucid so I can't install it
<Riddell> ulysses__: you don't have a working lucid install I take it?
<amichair> Riddell: why not use virtualbox or some other vm? that's what I'm doing. takes 2 minutes to set up.
<Riddell> is a thought, I've not had much luck with virtualbox in the past
<amichair> what kind of problems?
<amichair> it's worth a shot. it's an invaluable tool for testing...
<Riddell> dunno let's try and see
<Riddell> I only have 1GB of memory though, don't know if it's enough
<amichair> what's the minimum for kubuntu?
<amichair> I used to run kubuntu in vbox with 1GB on a pentium 4 under windows... even that worked well.
<Riddell> 320MB
<Riddell> hmm, doesn't work, just gets to the bios then turns the virtual machine off
<amichair> did u mount the iso cd?
<Riddell> I think so
<Riddell> it has the name of the ISO under CD/DVD-ROM
<amichair> btw what cpu do u have?
<Riddell> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7250  @ 2.00GHz
<amichair> u gave the vm 320MB?
<amichair> everything else on defaults?
<firephoto> is the iso.qa login the same as brainstorm? or is something just fubar?
<Riddell> seems the ISO wasn't properly synced
<Riddell> working better now after an rsync, I wonder how long this thing takes to boot
<Riddell> firephoto: it's separate
<firephoto> Riddell: thanks... sure do wish they'd get around to consolidating everything someday.
<amichair> Riddell: in general, I've found vms to boot quite faster than real machines. this particular iso feels slower than ever...
<Sput> mh. I have recently seen a blue screen that was really blue in Windows 7.
<maco> was it your software's fault?
 * maco ducks
<Sput> no, I tried to boot win7
<maco> haha
<Sput> I have a talent for making windows installation fail by looking at them
<Sput> +s
<Sput> staring at a bluescreen is about all the first-hand experience I got with win7 so far
<amichair> does a windows installation fail if there's no one there to look at it?
<Riddell> amichair: well well, that did seem to work
<Sput> in Vista I at least had to plug in my headphones to have it bluescreen
<Riddell> so now all I have to do is remaster the CD image to include a plasma-desktop without that patch and try that.  easy.
<amichair> Riddell: I'd highly recommend getting used to vboxes... u can make snapshots and go back to them for perfect recreation of bugs, test installations in foreign languages, mess around without fear for losing ur system... it's great!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Can you tutor a prospective Kubuntu bug triager, perhaps in #kubuntu-bugs?
<JontheEchidna> Sure
<ScottK> Waiting for him to join #kubuntu-bugs
<Riddell> hmm, well, that didn't work
<amichair> u tried removing patch 71? still crash?
<Riddell> compiling kdebase-workspace with no patches, copying plasma-desktop into iso, rebuilding iso, booting in VM, still crash
<amichair> as the debug messages suggest, this might be a configuration error
<Riddell> configuration of what?
<amichair> dunno, plasma?
<Riddell> we tried removing our config file, that didn't help
<amichair> fact is, adding even a single basic containment to appletsrc prevents the crash
<amichair> maybe there's something missing
<amichair> if we remove our config, is a default supposed to be created?
<Riddell> yes, although that should happen anyway, the config file only sets a couple of trivial options
<amichair> so maybe the bug is in detecting/creating the default?
<Riddell> maybe
<amichair> but I guess it's upstream, if it still occurs without any patches or our configs
<Riddell> it would be nice to think so
<Riddell> but we'd probably know about it if it was a general upstream issue
<amichair> probably
<claydoh> so what is "new" for the first Alpha?
 * claydoh pens some release notes
<Riddell> qt 4.6, kde sc 4.4
<Riddell> but at this rate we're not going to have an alpha 1
<claydoh> Riddell: okay
<claydoh> Riddell:  is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo a good place for ideas for a "what's coming" sort of blurb
<Riddell> claydoh: yes
<claydoh> Riddell: cool, was gonna add some of that in there
<amichair> Riddell: do we modify libplasma or other relevant kdelibs?
<ScottK> amichair: Our kdelibs patch list is not short, IIRC
<amichair> a messed up libplasma is another suspect
<Riddell> kubuntu_68_remove_applet_confirmation.diff is the only thing in that area
<Riddell> and I doubt that's it, it's code is for removing applets
<amichair> :-/
<Riddell> if I copy my plasma-desktop-appletsrc into the ISO and rebuild the ISO then it starts
<Riddell> so maybe I should upload a kubuntu-default-setting with that for the sake of getting an alpha 1 out
<Riddell> not very satisfying
<firephoto> where's the base plasma config files like the plasma-desktop-appletrc? i don't see one in /usr/share/kde4/confg/
<amichair> nope
<Riddell> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<firephoto> ok. so just that one and the others are autogenerated that end up in ~/.kde ?
<Riddell> they're made by plasma based on its settings
<firephoto> ok, i can't get plama-desktop to stay up even with no configs here. (which isn't helpful info;)
<JontheEchidna> that's because plasma dies before it can generate the first config file :(
<amichair> more specifically, it dies in the middle of generating it
<Riddell> hmm, ubiquity didn't start unless I ran it through kdesudo on the command line, then it froze after the first page
<firephoto> with no k-d-s files. no ~/.kde/share/config/ and a kbuildsycoca4 -noincremental. plasma still dies.
<amichair> notice that strangely, it creates the default applets, then does a singleshot timer for 1 second later which calls saveDefaultSetup, which crashes. doesn't that seem like an unstable hack?
<JontheEchidna> tsimpson: kde rev 1060831, your bug got fixed :)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1060831&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1060831
<Riddell> uploading kubuntu-default-settings_10.04ubuntu1_source.changes
<Riddell> then I need to sleep, I'll ask slangasek to build new CDs when that's in the archive
<amichair> JontheEchidna: what do u see in popupapplet.cpp:702 ?
<Riddell> amichair: but do keep looking for a real answer if can.  might be worth asking in #plasma
<amichair> Riddell: it's 4:20am... dunno how much longer I can go :-)
<Riddell> oh jings, go to bed man!
<JontheEchidna>     const int width = qMin(sizeGroup.readEntry("DialogWidth", preferredWidth),
<JontheEchidna>                            corona->screenGeometry(-1).width() - 50);
<JontheEchidna> that's 7-1 and 702
<JontheEchidna> *701
 * Riddell snoozes
<ScottK> Riddell: The buildd's are free, so I'd suggest upload it and then kick cron the rebuilds for 80 minutes from now.
<ScottK> oops
<amichair> well I'm off to catch some Zs
<amichair> the crash seems to happen when saving default config - either one of our fixes to one of the applets is bad or takes too long (more than 1 second), or it's some upstream implementation detail bug. or I'm too tired to think :-P
<amichair> JontheEchidna: one possible test would be to remove the default apps and see if it crashes, and if not, try to pinpoint which one causes it (binary search style)
<amichair> g'nite!
<jjesse_> do i need to redownload the kubuntu iso for qa testing? specifically for netbook?
<ScottK> jjesse_: It's going to be rerolled.
<jjesse_> ok cool, i will then plan on testing tomorrow?
<ScottK> Unless you'll be up for a couple of hours.
<jjesse_> nope that was last night
<ScottK> OK.  Good night then.
<jjesse_> got home from the airport at 5am this mroning
<dtchen> that's what time I decided to go to bed and then realized it was time to go to work
<nixternal> ooh, I have a desktop again in lucid \o
<nixternal> \o/ rather
<Darkwing-Netbook> ScottK: is it safe now?
<kb9vqf> Anyone know why the Ubuntu forums are dead?
<Darkwing-Netbook> Dead?
<kb9vqf> Darkwing-Netbook: Dead with a database error
<Darkwing-Netbook> hang on... I know most of the forum admins
<Darkwing-Netbook> kb9vqf: reply I got... "It's down. It happens
<kb9vqf> OK, thanks :)
<kb9vqf> Google's almost dead at my location too
<kb9vqf> really, really slow...any good DoS attacks going on right now? :P
<Darkwing-Netbook> kb9vqf: have you checked the connection on your modem? :P:P
<Quintasan|Szel> Hiho
<ghostcube> morning
<slangasek> hey folks; ScottK asked me to ping here when the new kubuntu alpha 1 candidate images were up
<slangasek> so, ping :)
<Tm_T> yay!
<amichair> morning... was the plasma crash solved?
<jussi01> slangasek: super, thank you!
<Lure> slangasek: thanks, trying some in my virtualbox
 * Lure noticed that amd64 is oversized, will try anyhow
<ulysses__> hello
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: It's about as safe as it gets.
<ct529> how do you get involved in project timelord?
<ulysses__> Translation, ISO testing
<ct529> no, I mean how as in what is the procedure :D
<Riddell> ct529: just doing useful things
<Riddell> today we need ISO testers
<ct529> Riddell: I imagine is a project is launched then there is project structure .... i do not know .... I have experience as programme manager on large international programmes and have been using kubuntu since inception, so I was wondering whether my experience was of any use ....
<amichair> ct529: 'getting involved in project timelord' is brilliant marketiting for 'contributing to kubuntu' :-)
<amichair> marketing
<ulysses__> okay, let's repeat the OEM install test with the rebuilt ISO
<ct529> amichair: oh ....
<ct529> amichair: I thought there was large scale project management effort behind it ....
<amichair> Riddell: correct me if I'm wrong :-)
<Riddell> that is one of its main outcomes
<ct529> amichair: that is the reason because I said if I can be of any help
<Riddell> it's some ideas for better quality in kubuntu, to implement it we just keep making kubuntu, but better
<amichair> ct529: there is the timelord document with the general goals and direction for kubuntu
<ct529> amichair: because I manage / have managed large development projects, like teams of 50+, maybe in 3/4 continents, large budget and many languages .... so I thought maybe this time I can give something back .... apart from the usual testing and spreading
<amichair> I'm relatively new here... but I get the feeling some of the various teams/goals could use some organizing...
<ct529> amichair: is there someone I can send an "application" to, or a resumee of my type of experience .... I am good with the organising, because it has been my job for a quite a long time, but not brilliant with the coding (very amateurish/ not professional) .... when I develop I mostly use R nowadays ....
<ct529> amichair: for statistical stuff of course
<ct529> amichair: but I doubt many people in kubuntu would like to use it for anything else :D
<amichair> ct529: kubuntu is driven by a community of vulenteers, there's no need for an application at this stage. everyone is welcome to contribute in whatever they enjoy doing - u start off by getting your hands dirty, with time u can take on more and more responsibility
<ct529> amichair: well, hands dirty at what? that is the point .... my skills are in project management .... so when I saw the title I though I could give something practical back using skills I have .... (well, and the little spare time I have :D ) ....
<ct529> amichair: but if you talk about testing or coding I am useless
<amichair> well I'm not a manager, so I don't know how u start off... managing something :-)
<ct529> amichair: as in there are developers out there that can eat my head off any time ....
<ct529> amichair: :D:D you normally apply .... I have never done it non professionally ....
<amichair> I suppose getting familiar with the various aspects/teams is a good start, the types of ongoing work and future goals
<ct529> amichair: so I do not know at all .... that was the reason for asking
<Riddell> ct529: as a free software community project we have limited scope for pure management needs, the main blocker in any part of the project tends to be people to work on it.  so say if we needed more testers, the way to solve it would be by starting testing, coming up with procedures for that then becoming more or a leader by recruiting other people to help
<ct529> amichair: yes, of course
<ct529> Riddell: oh .... I see .... testing what?
<Riddell> ISOs today
<amichair> ct529: maybe with a bit more familiarity you'll see things pop up that could gain from your experience, and go ahead and help with them
<ulysses__> ct529: the alpha 1 ISOs :) here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ct529> amichair: I have been using kubuntu /ubuntu since inception .... I do not think I can get more familiar than that :D
<ct529> amichair: and before I used mandriva and suse
<ct529> amichair: on server side we use debian
<amichair> ct529: I mean familiarity not with the product, but with the people and processes behind it :-)
<ct529> amichair: :)
<ScottK> ct529: One of the things we most desparately need more help with is bug triaging.  Since you are familiar with Kubuntu and it sounds like you have a good professional experience to have an idea which bugs would be the most important, it might be an area you could profitably engage in?
<ct529> ulysses__: that is my point .... but to install and test an alpha you need specific TECHNICAL skills not management skills ....
<ct529> ScottK: yes that sounds very good .... hwo do you get involved with that?
<ScottK> ct529: JontheEchidna is our primary bug triager.  It is a bit early for him to be awake, but you ask him.
<ct529> ScottK: if you need it, I can test in a business environment  ....
<ulysses__> ct529: I don't think xou need techinacl skills
<ScottK> ct529: Also join #kubuntu-bugs.
<ct529> ScottK: thanks! do you know what time for him? (sorry if I becoming very quick, but have to go back to office in like 5 min)
<ScottK> ct529: He lives in -0500 and is here most days/evenings.
<ct529> ulysses__: I tried installing RCs in the past and found out that either you are technically VERY good or you need a miracle :D
<amichair> ct529: lurking on this channel is a good start in getting to know how things work and where you can step in to contribute
<ct529> ScottK: thanks a lot, I will contact him .... do you mind if I save the chat and show it to him?
<ct529> amichair: thanks!
<ScottK> ct529: Not at all.  He should see this in his IRC scrollback when he wakes up.
<ct529> I have to go .... it was very nice to talk to you all .... see you later, must go back to office!
<ScottK> ct529: In the mean time you can join #kubuntu-bugs
<ScottK> ct529: Welcome and see you later.
<ct529> ScottK: will do!
<amichair> ct529: thanks to you! :-)
<amichair> Riddell: anyone find the cause of the plasma crash?
<Riddell> amichair: not that I know of but today's ISOs seems to boot into plasma fine with the plasma-desktop-appletsrc I added yesterday
<Riddell> ubiquity doesn't start unless you run it from the command line but seems to run fine otherwise
<amichair> ok. at least there's a workaround for the time being.
<amichair> what package does the kubuntu splash come from?
<amichair> it's still messed up.
<ulysses__> test failed again. the installation process worked, but after reboot there isn't splash screen, and it hangs up again, the last line I see is "* Starting init crypto disks... = to match a parent device, in /li[OK]" Screenshot is here: http://imagebin.ca/view/bnnUh1R.html
<Riddell> amichair: which one?
<Riddell> ulysses__: alternate CD?
<amichair> Riddell: I just rsynced the amd64 desktop iso. plasma still crashes.
<amichair> lucid-desktop-amd64
<ulysses__> Riddell: yes, lucid-alternate-i386.iso, synced today
<Riddell> amichair: do you know if it includes the updated plasma-desktop-appletsrc ?
<Riddell> ulysses__: report a bug on udev I guess
<ulysses__> that was reported yet, bug 491775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491775 in brltty "udevd warnings in /lib/udev/rules.d/85-brltty.rules" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491775
<ulysses__> I talk with slangasek in #ubuntu-testing to report a bug in oem-config
<Riddell> what's up with oem-config?
<ulysses__> I don't know
<amichair> Riddell: it looks like it has a few more things than the old one (which had 2 lines iirc)
<amichair> Riddell: but after the crash it restarted and now I see just the wallpaper. maybe it just got half-generated.
<amichair> I'll try a fresh reboot again
<Riddell> hmm, and I can't test amd64 in a virtualbox on a i386 machine
<amichair> I thought the T7250 was 64-bit
<Riddell> not when I have i386 installed
<amichair> had problems with amd64?
<Riddell> no, I just happen not to have it installed
<amichair> ok then :-)
<amichair> Riddell: yep, still crashes, but this time around there's a wallpaper present. stack trace looks the same.
<amichair> Riddell: this is the rc: http://imagebin.ca/view/t5CdvO-u.html
<amichair> so it looks like it crashes, then restarts ok with a wallpaper. before it would crash after every restart too.
<davmor2> Riddell: should there be a battery icon in the panel on a desktop machine?
<ulysses__> okay, I reported a bug 'cause slangasek asked me to do it :-P bug 495012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495012 in oem-config "Kubuntu OEM install hangs up on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495012
<Riddell> davmor2: preferably not
<davmor2> Riddell: well it is something for a2 maybe ;)
<amichair> what's the command for running the installer (the one that would be on the desktop, if there was one?)
<Riddell> amichair: davmor2 is reporting no crash on amd64 desktop
<Riddell> amichair: kdesudo ubiquity
<amichair> Riddell: does the rc look the same?
<Riddell> amichair: rc?
<amichair> riddell: plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<Riddell> yes the one you showed is the new updated one
<Riddell> so all a bit spooky
<amichair> yep. spooky action at a distance.
<ulysses__> Just installed Lucid alternate i386 in VM, the install is successful, but I can't login, after typing the username and password I get a black screen with udev error messages (bug 491775 AGAIN)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491775 in brltty "udevd warnings in /lib/udev/rules.d/85-brltty.rules" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491775
<Riddell> ulysses__: try again
<Riddell> try logging in again, selecting KDE from the session menu
<ulysses__> I'll try it
<ulysses__> same thing
<Riddell> I've just done the same thing with no problems, inconsistent results are annoying
<ulysses__> very, very annoying
<amichair> ubiquity is looking great! only tiny usability issue - when changing keyboard layout, it takes a long time for the combos and layout to be updated, during which they are still editable, which is confusing.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm stuck very busy with $WORK today, so no ISO testing for me.  It'd be nice if someone could at least smoke test the netbook ISO.
<Riddell> shtylman's your man for that stuff
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm rsyncing now
<ScottK> Cool.  Thanks.
<ulysses__> Riddell: I try to fix the broken packages from recovery console, slangasek said me that the brltty was updated, probably it will help me
 * Tm_T hates using old distro releases
<rgreening> testdrive is your friend... Riddell are you using that? :)
<ulysses__> Hurray, I see the ksplash \o/
<ulysses__> hurraayyyyyyyy
<ulysses__> I could login \o/
<Riddell> ScottK: plasma-netbook crashes :(  bug 495043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495043 in kdebase-workspace "plasma-netbook crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495043
<Riddell> rgreening: what is it?
<ScottK> Lovely
<rgreening> Riddell: remember the p-lenary session about testing ISO dailys?
<rgreening> Dustin Kirkland....
<Riddell> must admit I don't
<ScottK> Never heard of him
<ulysses__> Riddell: after i fixed the broken packages, everything seems to be OK, do you think the test case passed or failed?
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> oh my... Dustin is a server guy... worked on the ecryptfs stuff....
<rgreening> https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<Riddell> ulysses__: it doesn't really matter so long as we have a bug we can release note
<rgreening> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/11/introducing-testdrive.html
<rgreening> Testdrive takes the manually launching kvm, virtualbox, etc and automates it...
<amichair> rgreening: I don't get it, what does testrive do that pressing 'start' on virtualbox doesn't?
<rgreening> user only has to initially setup the pointer for Kubuntu, and then run testdrive. it'll rsync, and launch the vm, and then the rest is up to you.
<ScottK> Riddell: It doesn't look anything like this does it? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217832
<ubottu> KDE bug 217832 in wallpaper-image "plasma crash when trying get new wallpaper [Attica::KdePlatformDependent::openWallet, Attica::KdePlatformDependent::KdePlatformDependent, qt_plugin_instance]" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<rgreening> amichair: testdrive is for auto syncing a daily iso (for example) and auto launching and autoconfig the vm.
<rgreening> read the blog.
<rgreening> it's not for long term or sustained vm's.
<ghostcube> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2009/12/and-so-it-begins.html
<ghostcube> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/malware-found-in-screensaver-for-ubuntu.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg!+Ubuntu!%29
<ghostcube> o.O
<rgreening> it's really meant as a helpful qa tool to get people testing quicker
<rgreening> if the user doesn't have to worry about tsync, vm config, etc and only in "testing" the live daily iso, it means the barrier for testing is lowered effectively.
<rgreening> (at least in theory)
<rgreening> :P
<amichair> nice
<Riddell> ScottK: nope, it crashes loading libattica
<ScottK> OK.
<ghostcube> hmm nice that it startet on gnome look
<ghostcube> :D
<Riddell> ScottK: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/plasma-netbook-crash.png
<Riddell> ScottK: but don't let me distract you from work!
<ScottK> I'm avoiding writing an error class right now, so it's fine.
<Riddell> rgreening: I'm not sure running rsync or telling virtual box which iso to use is the most lengthy part of testing compared to rsync running or virtualbox starting up
<ScottK> Riddell: bugs.kde.org doesn't seem to know about such a crash, so it might be useful to report it there.
<ScottK> I understand attica is going to be a hard depends shortly, so it won't go away.
 * ScottK goes back to work
<rgreening> Riddell: it's not about length, it's about removing obstacles which get in the way of "productive" work units. rsync, vm setup, etc are non productive work units wrt QA.
<rgreening> when you remove non-productive work units, you are left with only productive ones, which should help yield better quality work units.
<rgreening> (in theory)
<amichair> "In theory, practice and theory are the same. In practice, they are not."
<amichair> :-P
<rgreening> :)
<ulysses__> Riddell: which test case choose you next?
<Riddell> ulysses__: I'm on netbook now
<Riddell> ulysses__: we need alternate amd64 tested
<ulysses__> I can't:( my processor doesn't support hardware virtualization, and Virtualbox need it to run 64 bit guests
<ulysses__> but I can test it on my laptop, I have enough space
<amichair> anyone else getting errors installing virtualbox-ose-guest-utils (on the amd64 desktop iso)?
<davmor2> Riddell: why are there a whole heap of kglobalaccel windows in info on the panel?
<amichair> yeah, they bugged me too
<davmor2> anyone want to guess at the cause and give me something to file a bug against please?
<amichair> I can guess it's a 'feature', whenever an app registers a global accelerator, it shows up in the new notification system
<Riddell> I blame upstream
<davmor2> Riddell: any idea what to file against?
<amichair> Riddell: I installed from live to hd, updated the 5 new packages offered by kpackagekit, and now I have a desktop!
<amichair> Riddell: although, when I logon (enter credentials) it doesn't do anything (well disappears and reappears), and only on the second login it actually logs in and shows the desktop. dunno if it's related.
<amichair> the clock is barely visible, too (dark gray on black)
<amichair> ulysses__: I still don't see the splash... how did u fix it?
<ulysses__> amichair: splash during the boot, or during the login?
<Riddell> davmor2: kdelibs?
<amichair> ulysses__: during boot
<ulysses__> oh, I mean during login
<amichair> so u still get the dark boot splash problem?
<ulysses__> yes
<amichair> \'-(
<davmor2> Riddell: I thought you said worked as well as you could expect an alpha 1 to work? this has networking and everything :D
<amichair> ooh. a typo made a crying pirate!
<amichair> is there going to be a new wallpaper for lucid? the default one is getting a bit worn out.
<ghostcube> i like this white wallpaper with this 3d pingu :D
<davmor2> Riddell: are you having to type in your details twice on first login?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> did you file a bug?
<Riddell> not yet, not sure how to look into where the error is
<davmor2> Riddell: okay. Also the panel isn't reaching all the way across the screen again :(
<Riddell> davmor2: are you on amd64 desktop?
<davmor2> Riddell: yeap
<maco> oh you're getting to play with the alpha now!
 * maco can't wait to get laptop back from repair
<davmor2> just realised I put my bugs in the wrong place Meh they still apply on alt it just failed the same way :)
<ScottK> maco: Go steal the netbook.
<maco> ScottK: i dont think i should reset the bios password without permission
<maco> and i still want a shiny arm netbook to play with!
<jjesse> that would be fun :)
<ScottK> No Kubuntu love on armel until I figure out how to make boost build.
<maco> Riddell was holding an arm board at UDS and said it had kubuntu on it
<maco> he was looking for a USB keyboard so he could play with it
<ScottK> That was Karmic.  It worked there.
<maco> ah
 * txwikinger is looking for a snowy wallpaper to match the outside
<maco> txwikinger: make sure its just a png, not a deb ;)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna's wallpaper is safe and has snow.
<txwikinger> maco: ??? a .deb wallpaper?
<daSkrEEch> krunner crashes like it's going out of style :(
<daSkrEEch> !find wallpapers
<ubottu> Found: kdewallpapers, ubuntu-wallpapers, blubuntu-wallpapers, edgy-community-wallpapers, edgy-wallpapers (and 8 others)
<daSkrEEch> ^^^^^
<txwikinger> Where is JontheTaco's wallpaper?
<maco> txwikinger: someone made a .deb to install a wallpaper in /usr/share/whatever place gnome puts the default ones (so all users can have them) and put it on gnome-look. only it didnt do just that. it also installed a rootkit.
<txwikinger> maco: Ah
<daSkrEEch> maco: hosted on a repository ?
 * txwikinger wonders why chrome does not do -webkit-grab
<maco> daSkrEEch: no, just a deb sitting in gnome-look
<ScottK> Fortunately apturl made it easy to install
<daSkrEEch> bleah. That was bound to get looked at sooner or later
<maco> social engineering ftw
<txwikinger> natural selection?
 * daSkrEEch yawns
<amichair> firefox (installer and app) are out of place in the new hierarchical menu
<daSkrEEch> How is 4.4 on the lynx?
<maco> amichair: new hierarchical menu?
<maco> amichair: did it revert to the default kde way of having internet -> browsers -> firefox instead of internet -> firefox?
<maco> because kubuntu doesnt follow kde on that. we always have shallower menus
<amichair> under internet category there are now sub-categories... it's pretty ugly
<maco> yeah there shouldnt be subcategories. theyll be gone by release
<Riddell> yuck
<amichair> maco: glad to hear. so it needs to be fixed.
<maco> right
<maco> why do we lose that patch every time we package the new kde?
<maco> shouldnt it be in quilt?
<Riddell> I expect it's a change upstream that has caused it
<maco> and now patch doesnt apply?
<Riddell> or someone just added a new category
<maco> it's that sensitive?
<amichair> it's kind of funny having byobu opening in konsole from the k-menu
<maco> boo i wouldve thought it was just "show_subcategories = false;"
<nixternal> hola
<jjesse> hola
<amichair> from two different categories, no less!
<nixternal> it sure is cold out there today
<jjesse> nope its just me
<ghostcube> nah :| 10 degrees here
<nixternal> -12C
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> oi
<nixternal> 10f here :)
<ghostcube> 10 C here
<ghostcube> :)
<jjesse> 16f here
<jjesse> w/o the wind chill
<ghostcube> heh
 * nixternal checks wind chill
<ghostcube> its definetly to warm for middle europe in december
<ghostcube> :D
<nixternal> -29C/-20F wind chill
<amichair> are the boot splash and double-login issues reported somewhere? should they be?
<nixternal> I love having one of the NOAA weather stations attached to the house...you get real time, well callobrated weather information :)
<ghostcube> hehe
<nixternal> and when you watch Chicago weather and show the temperature for DuPage, they show our house and the air port :)
<amichair> and the dark clock? and the battery icon?
<nixternal> I wish the local mirror had lucid
<nixternal> amichair: yeah, they were reported yesterday
<nixternal> what's up with the boot splash?
<amichair> nixternal: my questino exactly :-)
<nixternal> mine seems fine actually
<nixternal> about the only thing that works
<nixternal> I did 'encrypted home directory' but encryption is so f'd up it isn't even funny
<nixternal> so I can't log in anyways now
<nixternal> gotta reformat/reinstall....man I feel like a windows user :p
<nixternal> it is weird...last night I had no problems...today I can't login cuz of the encrypted home...but I got to a desktop last night
<amichair> nixternal: it's so dark as to be hardly visible. ulysses__ posted an image somewhere.
<nixternal> mine wasn't dark...I actually opened up system settings last night and about went blind from the damn brightness :)
<daSkrEEch> 220 C here
<daSkrEEch> Umm
<daSkrEEch> 20
<jjesse> wow 220C that's warm
<amichair> nixternal: this is only on the boot splash+progress, cd check, etc., not under X
<jjesse> nixternal i thought you went blind for some other reason
<amichair> nixternal: original boot menu is ok though, it only gets screwed up after selecting one of the actions
<nixternal> jjesse: har har prevert!
<amichair> I gotta skedaddle. will resume testing tonight...
 * daSkrEEch avoids Encryption like the plague
<nixternal> amichair: ahh, ok....
<Quintasan> hurr
 * nixternal does alt installs
<nixternal> encryption is good
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I should do ruby kde.rb or amarok.rb first?
<Quintasan> lol encryption, enjoy your performace :P
<nixternal> you should rm -rf *.rb cuz ruby is the fail :p
<nixternal> I think Chicago is the reason I do not like Ruby to be honest....This is the world of Ruby...the creator of Rails, a friend of mine, is here....All of these kids with Macs playing with Ruby get on my nerves
<nixternal> you can't go to starbucks w/o hearing someone talking about ruby or rails
<daSkrEEch> nixternal: Until someone explains to me how I get into my encryption from another computer It's a dead horse for me
<Riddell> or as Scott Wheeler says "I like Ruby, I just don't like Ruby users"
<ulysses__> :D
<daSkrEEch> Ah My Friend is like that with Mac
<nixternal> Riddell: hrmm, good point...Ruby is a nice language to be honest
<daSkrEEch> As long as no one uses it :)
<daSkrEEch> nixternal: So if Ruby was Lua you'd love it?
<Quintasan> I'm stuck with Ruby since apachelogger wrote project neon in ruby :D
<Quintasan> okay, what upgrading to Qt 4.6 and 4.4 b1 might do to my KVM?
<daSkrEEch> It will start speaking scripture of 4 releigions backwards your twinhead view will rotate 360 degrees and and you will need an old priest and a young priest
<Riddell> all those 4s.  Can't be good marketing in China
<Quintasan> lol
 * jussi01 is born on 4/4 if that counts for anything...
<jussi01> :D
<daSkrEEch> That's why it's call Kubuntu KDE the good version
<maco> Riddell: or japan
<davmor2> Riddell: done a general one for kdm bug 495100
<maco> 四
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495100 in kdebase-workspace "kdm requires type you details in twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495100
<Riddell> davmor2: ta
<daSkrEEch> There are some good KDE hackers in China
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> IBus just stopped working
<daSkrEEch> Probably should see if we can find a good bridge to have more communication with them
<davmor2> Quintasan: teach you to use apples public transport service ;)
<Quintasan> >apple
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> 四
<Quintasan> hah
<Quintasan> I remember going to #ubuntu-jp
<Quintasan> trillian? ain't that some sort of windows im?
<maco> yes
<maco> it does irc too
<maco> its like a proprietary pidgin with fewer protocols
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that depends on what you want to do :P
<apachelogger> amarok.rb will do the amarok-nightly packages whereas kde.rb does the kde-nightly ones
<apachelogger> what you need to keep in mind, that sourcewise those are completely independent package stacks
<Quintasan> both failed building :/
<Quintasan> due to missing dependencies from nightly builds
<apachelogger> they however use the same buildchain (which is mostly stock pks + amarok-nightly-tools/cdbs)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: eh?
<nixternal> someone highlight me
<Quintasan> nixternal:
<nixternal> do it again :)
<Quintasan> nixternal:
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<nixternal> booyah, thanks!
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<apachelogger> quite possibly he imploded
<Quintasan> !Quintasan
<Quintasan> :<
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh why, it's nixternal
<daSkrEEch> !nixternal is more uber than !anyone
<apachelogger> !uber
<apachelogger> ubottu: if you query me again I will declare war on you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> most anoying is that bot that comes and queries you on each join though
<apachelogger> the loco bot does that IIRC
<apachelogger> whoever had that idea...
<daSkrEEch> perhaps it speaks to you in whatever language is local to you?
<Quintasan> ~cookies for apachelogger
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> !cookies for apachelogger
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<daSkrEEch> are Koala packages being done or Lynx issues are being worked out first?
 * apachelogger needs to implement an error handler in c
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<nixternal> ok, I think I unfubarred my irssi
<nixternal> now, someone do me the honor, and msg me :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Hi
<Tm_T> nixternal: hrr
<nixternal> can you read this?
<ScottK> nixternal: No
<nixternal> ok, just checking :)
<Tm_T> awww
<nixternal> now msg me
<nixternal> ok...whew, though I broke it even more :)
<Tm_T> nixternal: yu, and I kept tabfilling "ni" to "nickserv" so msg took some time (;)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> hrmm, nickserv isn't in my tab complete
<daSkrEEch> It's a bad thing for KDE to keep changing radically roughly every 6 months or so
<daSkrEEch> Hmm OK having any new features is a bad thing?
<ghostcube> bbl
<nixternal> daSkrEEch: how is it changing radically every six months?
<nixternal> I know the plasma stuff changed...wouldn't call it radical, would call it closer to feature complete
<daSkrEEch> nixternal: quote from a comment on a article
<nixternal> oh
<daSkrEEch> Seeing as how the article was on the budget of KDE I'm going to file it under troll :)
<nixternal> my eyes are still a bit frosted over...was outside trying to clean a little of the snow up...but I about froze to death
<daSkrEEch> With your eyelashes?
<nixternal> I think I need a Kubuntu sweater to keep me warm out there :D
 * daSkrEEch glances at Riddell's blog 
<daSkrEEch> Yeah would be great if that was possible
<daSkrEEch> nixternal: Familar with laTex?
<nixternal> a bit
<daSkrEEch> Do you know if You can offset biblography ?
<daSkrEEch> so that when you cite{} it starts at X number instead of [1] ?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> why would you want to do that first off?
<nixternal> it can be done though...just trying to remember off the top of my head how to reset
 * nixternal looks at his latex code
<daSkrEEch> To add completion to a previous coded document
<txwikinger> there is a variable that can be set
<nixternal> yeah, but doing it that way will offset all of them though
<nixternal> are you using bibtex for your bib or being lazy and just doing it the hard way with latex?
<daSkrEEch> bibtex
<nixternal> have you tried \cite[Foo]{11}, where Foo would be what you are citing, and 11 would be the number you want to start at?
<binarylooks> For whoever is doing the 4.4 debs for karmic on the staging ppa (Lex79?), Launchpad bug 494731 also applies for them.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494731 in kdebase-workspace "The default plasma-desktop configuration causes plasma-desktop to crash" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494731
<daSkrEEch> I'll try that
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<nixternal> binarylooks: does it crash with plasma default settings or kubuntu-default settings?
<nixternal> I removed kubuntu-default-settings, by accident...and my plasma-desktop does not crash
<binarylooks> nixternal: to be honest, I do not know, it crashed, than I took an appletsrc from JontheEchidna from yesterday and it worked
<nixternal> heh, so we released alpha 1? hey, it installs, but that's all it really does right now :p
<binarylooks> i overwrote plasma-desktop-appletrc in .kde/share/config
<txwikinger> we have already an alpha-release ?
<Riddell> seems so
<binarylooks> txwikinger: well, ubiquity still does not launch after hitting the icon. kdesuso ubiquity does
 * txwikinger wonders if an alpha release is an automatic process or if there is some testing before the release
<binarylooks> txwikinger: there has to be a big red button in Mark's basement :-)
<txwikinger> Does Mark have a basement?
<nixternal> hahaha
<Riddell> txwikinger: we've been testing all day
<txwikinger> Riddell: cool
<nixternal> well, i just installed the latest iso and I have nothing
<nixternal> after removing kubuntu-default-settings by accident, I have a somewhat plasma-desktop
<Riddell> it's alpha 1, of course it's full of bugs, if it wasn't full of bugs we'd call it final
<nixternal> yeah, but shouldn't we at least be able to do a little something with an alpha 1?
<txwikinger> Riddell: that's why a wondered about having already an alpha :)
<txwikinger> why I wondered
<nixternal> imho Kubuntu just wasn't ready yet to have an alpha 1 release.... >.< that close though :)
<binarylooks> Riddell: manual partitioning crashes, I will have a look at the iso tracker if the bug is known
<nixternal> manual partitioning worked for me, using the alt installer
<binarylooks> nixternal: i'm using the desktop cd downloaded 30 min ago
<nixternal> does that also happen on the ubuntu desktop cd?
<nixternal> come on qa.u.c, work already
<ScottK> Nightrose: This looks like something that might be interesting for your b.k.o bite size bugs work: https://openhatch.org/wiki/Bug_trackers
<txwikinger> nixternal: what is qa.u.c?
<Nightrose> thx - will have a look
<nixternal> qa.ubuntu.com
<binarylooks> nixternal: am trying to get a connection to file a bug
<binarylooks> basically it says "got an unexpected keyword argument 'format'
<nixternal> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/494608
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<nixternal> there is your manual partitioning bug
<nixternal> and that is with ubuntu desktop as well
<nixternal> partman_edit_dialog()
<nixternal> TypeError: edit_partition() got an unexpected keyword argument 'format'
<binarylooks> nixternal: it's private, but I guess that must be it
<nixternal> it is it, I just filed it in iso.qa.ubuntu.com as well for Kubuntu
<binarylooks> nixternal: ok, also, there is no network plasmoid in the panel by default?
<nixternal> there isn't much, just a battery icon with the x on a desktop computer :) and the typical stuff, but yeah, no nm plasmoid
<txwikinger> haha... launchpad and konqueror do not work with each other very well rofl
<nixternal> txwikinger: lp and * do not work with each other very well :p
<nixternal> txwikinger: could be the new ajaxy stuff they added if you are using beta
<txwikinger> nixternal: yep.. seems to be
<nixternal> LP and Chrome work pretty damn good though
<nixternal> ipv6.disable=1 to grub, and setting my dns to opendns worked wonders for that though
<binarylooks> :-( i had hoped to contribute a bit to project timelord, but it seems both karmic and lucid are on hold for 4.4 testing, I'll play around a bit with the live session
<txwikinger> nixternal: well.. chome does not have the same poblem
<nixternal> binarylooks: oh, there is still plenty of time for project landlord
<nixternal> err, timelord :p
<binarylooks> :-) yep
<ScottK> binarylooks: Timelord needs plenty of bug triage work.
<nixternal> heh, I like that...project landlord.... daSkrEEch you have been evicted!
<nixternal> daSkrEEch: any word on your latex stuff? did it work?
<binarylooks> ScottK: I'll surely help out whichever way i can
<ScottK> binarylooks: Would you join #kubuntu-bugs?
<daSkrEEch> nixternal: It's workable :)
<binarylooks> hmmm, ok i'll try
<nixternal> groovy
<daSkrEEch> ScottK: Are the lynx bugs being worked out before 4.4b1 is packaged for Koala?
<ScottK> daSkrEEch: Dunno.  I haven't been involved in the Karmic stuff.
<daSkrEEch> Who has?
<ScottK> I don't remember.  Look at the PPA and see who uploaded stuff.
<daSkrEEch> kk
<binarylooks> daSkrEEch: i'm running the ppa packages at the moment. they more or less work
<daSkrEEch> that would be staging ?
<binarylooks> yep, staging karmic
<daSkrEEch> Ok
<binarylooks> had to replace the plasma-desktop-appletsrc and than it work, the lucid bug was mentioned an hour ago
 * daSkrEEch doesn't runn plasma-desktop anyway :)
<binarylooks> daSkrEEch: that reminds me I haven't switched to netbook yet
<daSkrEEch> Which reminds me why does Konsole crash x-terminal-emultaor ?
<daSkrEEch> anyone on Lucid want to give that a try?
<binarylooks> daSkrEEch: kwin crashes and kwin --replace doesn't help :-( I think the staging debs need some love still
<daSkrEEch> Driver issues?
<ScottK> binarylooks: Don't install stuff from staging.
<binarylooks> ScottK: I know, I can live with a bit of a breakage for a few days
<ScottK> binarylooks: Look at the description of that PPA.  If that isn't scary enough, please give us a suggestions what would have been scary enough to get you not to install from there?
<binarylooks> ScottK: a void warranty warning?
<ScottK> Since there's no warranty to start with, I'm not sure that helps.
<binarylooks> ScottK: u're right, i'll reinstall karmic and focus on bug riaging. maybe that's more useful
<Lex79> ScottK, have I to backport the fix in kubuntu-default-settings ?
<ScottK> Lex79: Yes.
<nixternal> Riddell, apachelogger, ScottK: updating my todo list today (inbox zaro)....anything with a priority less than RIGHT NOW! I can add...I need to mop up some salt spots on my hardwood floors, so I will be busy for the next hour or so
<Lex79> ok I'll do
<ScottK> Lex79: You should also backport kubuntu-meta since the plasma-desktop package is needed and not in the Karmic kubuntu-desktop.
<Lex79> perfect, ok
<daSkrEEch> ScottK: How stern a warning would you like to not install from staging?
<ScottK> nixternal: How about finishing kdeedu.  It needs new binary packages added (two, IIRC).  List missing is in bar.
<ScottK> daSkrEEch: Whatever works.
<nixternal> ScottK: can it wait a couple of hours?
<ScottK> nixternal: Absolutely.
<nixternal> ok, it is on my todo list now
<ScottK> Excellent.
<daSkrEEch> ScottK: I've noticed a few people around the place saying they are trying out Kubuntu 4.4b on KK
<ScottK> Hopefully Lex79 will get the packages finished soon.
<daSkrEEch> ONly one of them I know is installing from source so I'm assuming that unless there is some third party they are using the staging ppa
<ghostcube> 4.3.80 is in staging or backport ?
<daSkrEEch> staging
<daSkrEEch> so it's not usable
<ghostcube> daSkrEEch: thx :)
<daSkrEEch> ghostcube: Don't install it
<ghostcube> nah i only wanted to know which one to comment :)
<binarylooks> binarylooks: I am feeling very criminal now
<ghostcube> daSkrEEch: i last opened staging for qt 4.6 i think so
<ghostcube> so i just wanted to be sure that kde 4.3.8 is in staging
<jtechidna> I believe this is the first time the first alpha has shipped with KDE 4.x+1
<daSkrEEch> You could check the ppa page
<daSkrEEch> Fortunacity
<jtechidna> maybe we should wait until alpha2 as usual next time?
<ghostcube> hehe but youre right its staging
<ghostcube> :)
<txwikinger> jtechidna: Well.. if there is nothing new you don't need any alpha release either
<ghostcube> isnt lucid goal to be more stable than karmic than be much more up to date with new features
<txwikinger> ghostcube: Yes it is
<ghostcube> hmm i think this wasent the best grammar ever
<ghostcube> :)
<daSkrEEch> What are the showstopper bugs for Lynx release?
<txwikinger> Not sure... Karmic is pretty good already
 * daSkrEEch files not having a failsafe login as a problem
<binarylooks> Warning massage for staging: "These packages are known to possibly corrupt your data and a necessity for complete reinstallation is quite certain. You have been warned"
<Riddell> debfx: are you able to reply to this? http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2009-November/009073.html
<Riddell> debfx: might be time to suggest they look at it (if only to keep it in mind for 4.5)
<daSkrEEch> binarylooks: Reading is FUN (Editors Note: damental)
<binarylooks> :-)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think getting 4.3.80 in for Alpha 1 was good.  Sooner the better in my book.
<ScottK> I don't think "Hey, they released an Alpha that crashes a lot" will hurt much.
<Riddell> I've deliberatly made the story on kubuntu.org one big caveat
<ScottK> Maybe I didn't pay attention this early before, but this is the first Alpha 1 I remember being more than "Wow, we have an ISO".
<maco> hahaha
 * maco looks at kubuntu.org
 * ScottK does the boost built on armel victory dance.
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> ScottK: what was the trick?
<maco> hahahahahah
<ScottK> Two problems: 1.  Lucid is Python 2.6 only, not 2.5/2.6 and two boost modules got merged and the package wasn't updated (I don't know how it ever built before).
<nicklas_>  i added these except the package staging https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa and also https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra ... now amarok and dragon dont start, what is wrong you think? pastie here, http://pastebin.com/d7ffcdc70
<verbalshadow> anyone else having issues getting the ubiquity installer working on todays livecd working
<ScottK> verbalshadow: Yes.  You have to kdesudo ubiquity to get it started
<verbalshadow> ScottK: thanks that got it going
<verbalshadow> is there a bug about kde network manager not being on but defualt already filed or do i need to do it
<verbalshadow> i used cnetworkmanager to connect to my AP
<Riddell> verbalshadow: I don't think there is
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I know why there's no NetworkManager by default in alpha 1.
<JontheEchidna> plasma-widget-networkmanagement really contains the plasma widget in alpha1, but it's not set to be on by default in the config (and probably shouldn't, yet)
<JontheEchidna> knetworkmanager moved back to network-manager-kde, which for some reason is in universe
<maco> doh
<JontheEchidna> Aren't merges lovely?
<verbalshadow> JontheEchidna: when it brings new toys yup
<JontheEchidna> the plasmoid should be on the CD, at least
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: So we need to seed network-manager-kde?
<yofel> well, the plasma widget doesn't work at all here, the menu is only some 20x20 pixels large and can't be resized.
<verbalshadow> JontheEchidna: just stays a small square on my system
<verbalshadow> yofel: ditto
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, until the plasmoid becomes more usable
<JontheEchidna> if we switch at all
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure I don't know why I'd prefer the plasmoid.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Want to do your first seed change?
<JontheEchidna> I sorta did one before, but sure
<verbalshadow> i didn't think will got to the plasmoid for 4.4, only knetworkmanager
<ScottK> It'll be good practice and we can see if the access controls work.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: It'll need promoted to main first
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No, seed it now.  That'll put it in component mismatches.
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
<ScottK> Then once it's in Main, you update kubuntu-meta.
<JontheEchidna> So.. seeds? Maybe I've not done this before
<JontheEchidna> I think I only ever updated kubuntu-meta
<nicklas_> no solution yet?
<verbalshadow> oh one more error the partationing part of ubuiquity is crashing a during manuel setup
<verbalshadow> similiar to what it did during the karmic devel
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Getting the relevant wiki page for you.
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: This pretty well explains it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The current seed for us is kubuntu.lucid and since this is something that is common between desktop and netbook, it would go in kubuntu-common.
<JontheEchidna> Permission denied: "/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.lucid/.bzr/branch/lock/r6p9ms8f1i.tmp": [Errno 13] mkdir failed
<ScottK> Interestinig.
<JontheEchidna> That's trying to commit
<verbalshadow> is anyone working on plymouth splash yet?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  I pinged cjwatson.
<ScottK> I guess I'll go ahead and do it then.
<Riddell> ScottK: do which?
<ScottK> Riddell: Seed network-manager-kde
<ScottK> Riddell: Any  objections?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: [16:26:21] <cjwatson> ScottK: we probably ought to move them - although unfortunately that requires a Launchpad code change
<JontheEchidna> oh joy
<Riddell> ScottK: it isn't already?
<ScottK> Riddell: It is now.
<ScottK> Back later.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Correction.  No code change needed.  We can get you fixed up on Monday.  Please remind me.
<JontheEchidna> will do
<JontheEchidna> I wonder how hard it would be to port the ubuntu plymouth theme to a more kubuntu-y theme
<verbalshadow> JontheEchidna: know idea where is the source to ubuntu's plymouth theme
 * Sput notes that the knetworkmanager-applet is working very well for him in current KDE trunk
<Sput> the plasmoid is actually less trouble than the tray application
 * txwikinger wonders if you always have o first fix launchpad before fix something in the packages
<JontheEchidna> verbalshadow: dget https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/plymouth_0.8.0~-3.dsc
<JontheEchidna> The theme looks very easy to port as it's quite simple at the moment ;-)
<verbalshadow> Sput: maybe but right now the plasmoid is useless
<Sput> verbalshadow: if it's any remotely recent version, I'd blame that on kubuntu and check if some bug happened there, because it has been working very well in my distro (for a couple months)
<Sput> whereas the tray application has a lot of trouble with a corrupt context menu, rendering it mostly unusable for me
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: thanks for helping spiff up the release notes, I was somehow under the impression last night that there wouldn't be an alpha1
<claydoh> looks like you guys still rock!
<Sput> well, just my 2 cents :)
<verbalshadow> Sput: the tray app has work nothing but great for me
<Sput> fun.
<Sput> :)
<Sput> I got empty and overlapping menu entries
<Sput> I had to restart networkmanager after every resume too
<verbalshadow> hmm
<verbalshadow> i wonder why ubiquity doesn't have a seperate partation for / and /home option seem like is would be a good one to have
<ScottK> Because it's more trouble than it's worth.
<verbalshadow> ScottK: really?
<ScottK> It already won't install over an existing /home in /, so what's the benifit?
<ScottK> It adds a lot of complexity to the partioning schemes.
<verbalshadow> i didn't know that
<ScottK> There's a long discussion in a spec about it, but I don't recall where.
<verbalshadow> if that is the case we don't need it then
<Riddell> there's still good reasons to have a separate /home partition, but I don't think it's something the users ubiquity is targeted at should care about
<maco> the good reason i can come up with is / ext4 and /home ext3
<maco> thats how i do my family's machines because ive had kontact's data get eaten by ext4 3x already
<skreech> maco: btrfs!!
<Lure> maco: what kontact data?
<maco> Lure: once my contacts, once my mail, once my calendars
 * Lure has everything on ext4, no problem with kontact
<Lure> maco: just config?
<Lure> or actual data?
<maco> data
 * Lure is concerned now, does another backup ;-)
<maco> i had to restore my contacts from old evolution backups, redownload all my mail from gmail, and...well, my calendars are still blank
<maco> downloading all my mail took a full day
<verbalshadow> i have my data on the google server
<Lure> maco: this is why my calendar is @google too ;-)
<skreech> Downloading all my mail takes ... well I'm still not done
<maco> im including overnight in "a full day"
<maco> anyway, this is just reminding me i need to take another backup as i havent taken one since karmic was released
 * Sput trusts ReiserFS more than ext*
<Sput> the latter have eaten moar data (yes, ext3 too) than ReiserFS
<Sput> for me
<Sput> which is surprising, because I've rarely even used ext*
<Riddell> yeah but nobody will make bad taste jokes about murdering your wife with ext
<verbalshadow> to what ext did you kill your wife?
<skreech> I don't remember FAT not found
<Sput> Riddell: do I look like I care? :)
<ScottK> ReiserFS isn't precisely heavily maintained these days.
<Sput> seriously though, I was going to format my fileserver partition with ext3 for reliability, but the metadata took a couple 100 GB more than reiserfs wanted
<Sput> ScottK: neither is ext3 :)
<ScottK> That's rather more recent than ResierFS' lack of maintenance.
<Sput> isn't reiserfs maintained by novell or something?
<Sput> anyway, I have less data loss with reiserfs than with ext*
<Sput> :)
 * ScottK doesn't think so.
<Sput> and we're all waiting for ButterFS to go stable anyway
<skreech> Isn't it set to be removed in the next kernel release?
<Sput> also, all file systems suck. I think the only one that has never eaten mah dataz was Reiser4
<Sput> I've had full partition losses with ext3 and ext4 and xfs, I've had reiserfs forget parts of its tree...
<Sput> skreech: which one?
<skreech> ResierFS
<ScottK> Riddell: Now that Qt and Boost are fixed, we got our first ~kde armel porting issue to deal with: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/1.2.80-0ubuntu1/+build/1380152/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.akonadi_1.2.80-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> Any ideas?
<Riddell> ScottK: I assume soprano is up to date on arm?
<ScottK> IIRC yes.  Double checking
<Riddell> yes seems to be
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> Akonadi was blocked by boost, but I cleared that just now.
<amichair> hey what happened to the notification icon configuration in system settings? did it move somewhere?
<Riddell> ScottK: last comment on http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/11/12/bc-break-in-46-against-previous-46/ ?
<skreech> Sput: I think btrFS was shipped with the last release as atest. The next one as a preview and possibly a tentative release for the one after that
<Riddell> maybe soprano on arm didn't get recompiled against the final qt 4.6?
<skreech> So I may be laying with btrFS soon
<Sput> skreech: it's been shipped for quite a while actually, but not marked as stable
<Sput> but yeah, I'm toying with the thought too
<skreech> RIght that's what I was getting at :)
<Sput> maybe put my next system partition on btrfs
<skreech> I've played with beta releases of file systems before but I think I may have grown up since then
<skreech> I had my /home on beta XFS
<Sput> I'm running KDE trunk on top of Qt and X11 from git master
<Sput> I think I'm still young :)
<skreech> Which treated me far better than Ext2 or ext3
<Sput> XFS ate two of my partitions
<Sput> completely
<ScottK> Riddell: Good call: libqt4-dbus_4%3a4.6.0~beta1-1ubuntu1
<Sput> it doesn't like power loss
<Sput> at all
 * ScottK fixes
<skreech> You just need a hotline from Linus' git repo to your computer with a daily build of the file system and you are ready to go :)
<Sput> skreech: ah I forgot, I'm running a kernel from git too :)
<Sput> not linus' repo though, but airlie's
 * skreech hasn't kept up with the Kernel family tree
<Sput> I need it for having 3D on ATI and stuff
<Riddell> apachelogger: who's Christopher Eberl and do I want to be friends with him?
<ScottK> Riddell: The missing epoch on Qt build dep problem it turns out
<apachelogger> Riddell: you dont know him, and he is not even using kubuntu so I suppose you do not
<apachelogger> Riddell: however if you want to brush up on your information about austrian politics then you might ;)
<verbalshadow> apachelogger: thanks for the ubuntu-one client
<apachelogger> verbalshadow: yw, though it is not even half way where I want it to be :)
<apachelogger> really just a prototype
 * ScottK wishes apachelogger would invest the effort in actual Kubuntu stuff.
<apachelogger> ScottK: like?
<ScottK> Plasma not crashing for starts
<ScottK> Soprano uploaded.
<txwikinger> apachelogger thinks kubuntu is superfluous
<verbalshadow> apachelogger: why did it seem on your blog you were didn't like kioslaves?
<txwikinger> Do we have a KDE ubuntu-one client now?
<ScottK> You're, of course, free to spend your time how you want, but it seems somewhat contrary to the quality focus of Timelord to spend a bunch of effort on a fancified dropbox clone.
<ScottK> Riddell: Uploaded.
<apachelogger> verbalshadow: I dont know, maybe because I didnt explain the inner workings of ubuntuone, hence why the code I produced is ultimately necessary to even start work on a kioslave
<verbalshadow> is there a good howto for kioslaves
<apachelogger> nope
<verbalshadow> :(
 * txwikinger find KDE lacking utterly dev docu
<apachelogger> verbalshadow: you basically just derive kio::slavebase
<apachelogger> or, which currently seems more useful for ubuntuone, from kio::forwardingslavebase
<apachelogger> which is a convenience class when stacking one slave ontop of another one, which is basically what ubuntuone:/ would be doing ... adding additional information ontop of regular file slave
<verbalshadow> apachelogger:do you think it would hard it would be to do?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: actually most of the stuff in kdelibs is fairly good documented, there are just no hands on docs
<apachelogger> verbalshadow: harder will be to hook it up with the ubuntuone daemon in a way that a) scales to session level (i.e. you almost certainly want a kded module), but at the same time doesnt cause (too much) memory and cpu overhead
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Well..I am not sure I ever found that docu#
<apachelogger> hence I was thinking to let the kded module handle all the interaction with the ubuntuone daemon and the slave would just be communicating with the kded module
<apachelogger> txwikinger: api.kde.org :P
<txwikinger> That is no docu :p
<txwikinger> That is an api description
<apachelogger> go take a look at it
<apachelogger> it even features examples at times
<txwikinger> wow... that sounds good
<apachelogger> well, it certainly is more than no documentation
 * apachelogger finds code examples the best kind of documentation anyway ... and there is plenty of that in kde sources :P
<amichair> was the ktorrent widget discontinued?
<nixternal> ScottK, Riddell, apachelogger:  do you think we could benefit by doing the burndown stuff similar to what rick spencer and them are doing on the gnome side? example: http://piware.de/workitems/desktop/lucid-alpha2/report.html
<nixternal> in other words, lets get agile! :p
<txwikinger> nixternal: we do unit testing now?
<verbalshadow_> oy close konsole and that killed my cnetworkmanager connection :( totally forget i had it opened there
<Riddell> nixternal: pitti's graph should include our stuff from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Riddell> maybe we need to talk to him about that
<nixternal> Riddell: I saw 2 things from ScottK in one of the other charts that were linked to our Todo
<nixternal> nothing else..not in Lucid, or Lucid Alpha 2, which are the 2 reports available for the desktop team
<nixternal> Riddell: nevermind
<nixternal> I take that back...our stuff is there...just not assigned to anyone...maybe we should take care of that?
<nixternal> http://piware.de/workitems/desktop/lucid/report.html
<nixternal> I see why, ScottK is the only one who knows how to use his lp name on the todo list :p
<nixternal> though, you have yours right but it doesn't show up...something else is breaking it..I am guessing someone doesn't have their stuff right
<nixternal> plus we are a bit vague on our items.... "Package KDE 4.4"
 * apachelogger resits talking about the vagueness again
<Riddell> nixternal: feel free to work out which version needs done for alpha 2
<nixternal> yeah, trying to figure that one out
<txwikinger> what is vague about packaging kde4.4?
<txwikinger> you might want to have it finer grained though
<amichair> shouldn't there be some bug/feature/qa goals on the todo list for kubuntu-developed apps? at the very least, have all bugs triaged and the important ones marked as requiring fixing for lucid?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-11
<maco> when i went silent in the middle of the FS convo, i was walking to the grocery store. i spent that walk (and the shopping time) on the phone with a friend who does FS hackery. she doesnt understand why anyone would use ext4 anyway.
<txwikinger> why wouldn't they maco?
<maco> i said "its fast" she goes "but it ate your data" "but i can boot in under 15 seconds" "but it ate your data"
<txwikinger> pretty hungry fela
<txwikinger> +l
<dtchen> boot speed is important for some people
<maco> though at the moment my / is ext3 because im on the laptop that has a broken cd drive and thus cant be easily reinstalled
<maco> ya know. when ext4 eats /   ...again
<maco> dtchen: and yes, thisd be valerie
<nixternal> Riddell: cjwatson fixed their script to pick our stuff up :)
<Riddell> nice
<dtchen> oh crap, I need to fix my upload checker
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, hold my breath and update my netbook
<nixternal> hey, I am fixing up our todo list, don't edit :)
<DarkwingDuck> KK
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, nixternal I still need to send out that email.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: hold off on that
<nixternal> I am restructuring some stuff now..then I am going to fire off an email asking for a current report from everyone
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh. Okay.
<nixternal> Riddell: Nine == kubuntu ninjas on the todo list I take it?
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm?
<nixternal> s/Nine/Ninja
<nixternal> I am fairly stupid today
<nixternal> unlike every day :)
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> gotcha
<DarkwingDuck> super cow powers? :D
<skreech> nixternal: Actually I think most of the time you are unfairly stupid
<DarkwingDuck> I'm about to drop this stupid computer on it's head
<nixternal> ok, todo list fixed
 * DarkwingDuck wanders off to look at it
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: our todo items are now at Kubuntu/Todo/Lucid on that bottom
<nixternal> I have redirected Kubuntu/Documentation/Lucid/Todo to current page ^^
<nixternal> ScottK: going to work on kdeedu now
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Looks good other then loosing half of the wiki pages links for whe is taking care of the topics
<nixternal> yeah...they are easy enough to find
<DarkwingDuck> Trueish :) What are we looking for as a projected deadline?
<DarkwingDuck> because I know that we need time to get it to the translators
 * DarkwingDuck mutters at his netbook
 * Kubuntiac_ tests Quassel to see if it's behaving...
<maco> Kubuntiac_: nope. youre invisible. didnt see that /me message at all
<Kubuntiac_> :P
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntiac_: I think it works :D
<Kubuntiac_> yathinks?
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntiac_: at times ;)
<Kubuntiac_> ouch
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> all I know is that the upgrade to 4.3.80 is being a major pain right now
<Kubuntiac_> I try not to do it too much. Bad for the brain, you know.
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntiac_: I hear ya... Plus I work in a job that doesn't require too many brains
<Kubuntiac_> :)
<nixternal> holy shit...that's all
<Kubuntiac_> ??
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, without using apt-get upgrade, dist-upgrade what is the one package to upgrade to 4.3.80?
<Kubuntiac_> DarkwingDuck: Sorry. Don't know.
<nixternal> ScottK: that list-missing list is more than cantor and rocs :)
<Kubuntiac_> Anyone have an idea of when we're likely to see a package for xserver-xorg-input-aiptek in Lucid?
<nixternal> Kubuntiac_: wrong channel for that question :)  you need to speak with the x people on that one
<Kubuntiac_> k thx. I'll ask over there
<Kubuntiac_> Why would they be handling our packaging though?
<Kubuntiac_> This is something already in Karmic
<nixternal> not those x guys...the ubuntu x guys :)
<Kubuntiac_> Ahhhhh... of course
<Kubuntiac_> Lotta X (wo)men goin' around I guess... ;)
<Kubuntiac_> Thx!
<DarkwingDuck> argg
<verbalshadow_> http://pastebin.ca/1710384 <- ubiquity bug not sure it is kubuntu specific
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, lets see if fixing it this way will work...
<DarkwingDuck> Nope
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm,
<nixternal> kdedu @ 180kB/s sucks
<nixternal> kdeedu that is
<dtchen> beats 5.5 kB/s
<nixternal> hrmm, where is phonon from kde at in lucid?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: glad you showed up...eveyrone else is gone :)  what is the deal with phonon in lucid? I can't build anything cuz the phonon is qt and not kde
<JontheEchidna> sandsmark is working on a patch for that
<JontheEchidna> sandsmark == current phonon maintainer
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> so how are we building packages then for kde4? ie. kdeedu that I am working on for the 2 new binaries
<JontheEchidna> only kdebase-runtime fails to build without kde phonon
<nixternal> kdeedu is failing as well
<JontheEchidna> and luckily it has a KDE_ENABLE_MULTIMEDIA switch we can throw to castrate the phonon config
<nixternal> error: Phonon/MediaObject: No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> anyways, we're pretty much screwed until Qt phonon can be patched to have the new api methods
<nixternal> I want to know how ScottK figured out the list-missing on kdeedu
<JontheEchidna> figured out?
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<JontheEchidna> no space between 1 and R :P
<skreech> JontheEchidna: are we waiting on that for the Karmic release?
<JontheEchidna> dunno what's up with karmic packages; I've not been involved with the backports tbh
 * JontheEchidna restarts X, to fiddle with xorg.conf
<skreech> Does anyone have skype?
<skreech> It's gone pyscho since Qt 4.6
<nixternal> hrmm
<txwikinger> why does launchpad say that kdewebdev in karmic has version Karmic (4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1): main/kde but apt-cache policy says 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu4?
<skreech> It throws out network messages like 6 a second
<nixternal> ahhhhhhhhhh, I see with phonon
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: I take it the libqt4-phonon* packages were stripped purposely?
<nixternal> is the qt/kde phonon work documented anywhere for us? so I can read to figure out why stuff is getting patched
<JontheEchidna> yeah, Debian thought that keeping libphonon-* was a better idea so we made those transitional packages
<JontheEchidna> well, keeping the name libphonon-*
<nixternal> ahh, OK
<JontheEchidna> Wanna hear my attempt to explain the phonon mess?
 * skreech gets popKorn
<JontheEchidna> Ok, here it goes: Currently phonon development takes place in the kdesupport branch in KDE
<JontheEchidna> KDE developers, not being distributions, have no trouble compiling phonon from kdesupport since it meets all their needs.
<JontheEchidna> Distributions, however, cannot compile libphonon from kdesupport, since they need to compile it in Qt to be able to get many Qt features essential for a distribution.
<JontheEchidna> These features include: Any phonon support at all in pure Qt apps, PyQt Phonon bindings, and HTML5 <video> tag support in QtWebKit
<JontheEchidna> But since phonon development goes on in kdesupport, KDE finds it fine to use new API not in Qt phonon yet as long as things compile with kdesupport
<JontheEchidna> Qt Software hasn't merged in the changes from kdesupport yet, leaving portions of KDE uncompilable as of now
<skreech> what's the solution?
<JontheEchidna> So we're waiting for the Phonon maintainer to write a patch to bring Qt phonon up to the API as is now in kdesupport
<JontheEchidna> or waiting for Qt Software to merge the changes from kdesupport, whichever comes first
<skreech> well that's short term
<JontheEchidna> Long term solution: Get Qt software to sync with kdesupport more often or tell KDE not to require the new api until it's in Qt
<JontheEchidna> and hope they comply
<dtchen> that's a mess, indeed
<jjesse> evening
<DarkwingDuck> to upgrade from Karmic to Lucid alpha 1.. what acommand?
<DarkwingDuck> dist-upgrade isn't working
<jjesse> don't you do a dist-upgrade -d
<DarkwingDuck> that's what I thought...
<DarkwingDuck> But it's not digging from Lucid but, karmic-proposed....
<skreech> do-release-upgrade -d
<nixternal> ScottK: kdeedu done...just fired off an email to the list
<DarkwingDuck> skreech: Thanks!
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Doc freeze in March for Lucid... Should we shoot for end of january for doc drafts, review all docs in Feb and iron out minor things in March till the freeze?
<skreech> DarkwingDuck: Welcome
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: or, is that cutting too close?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: what you think?
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: works for me
<jjesse> yes
<jjesse> sry was away from computer
<jjesse> i think i've got a lot of the bugs fixed and committed for the karmic branch so we should e able to do a SRU hopefully?
<nixternal> what do we do about translations though? if we upload a new package, it won't have recent translations
<nixternal> do we manually upload a tarball I guess?
<nixternal> wait a month, then SRU?
<nixternal> after the manual upload of the translation templates
<jjesse> i guess isn't david panella or whatever his name is involved in the bug?
<nixternal> yeah, dpm on irc, but he isn't online right now
<jjesse> te translation guy
<jjesse> let me ping him on how it is going to work
<nixternal> I think he will want us to manually upload the templates
<nixternal> that is the only way for them to get translated
<jjesse> ok
<nixternal> you know how to do that?
<nixternal> it is fairly simple...the hard part is finding the damn stuff on LP to upload to
<jjesse> well let me try and figure it out and i'll ask for help
<jjesse> how does that sound?
<nixternal> works for me
<nixternal> get_pot.sh is your friend :)
<jjesse> ok
<nixternal> run that from the docs dir, that will update all of the pot files
<jjesse> if we are uploading the docs in january for doc drafts, nixternal and i we  should plan on getting together IRL sometime around then as well
<nixternal> then you have to go onto LP and manually upload each pot file for the topic/template
<jjesse> thoughts on that?
<nixternal> jjesse: works for me
<nixternal> jan/feb...whenever you are in town again...which is like every other week I think :)
<jjesse> usually
<jjesse> we could always meet in benton harlem
<nixternal> heh, they don't have Internet
<nixternal> how long does it take you to get to bh?
<jjesse> 2 hrs?
<nixternal> oh wow
<jjesse> st. joesph/bh
<nixternal> so it is the same distance for me too
<nixternal> 2 hrs for me
<jjesse> i think 2 hrs to the 96/94 interchange
<nixternal> didn't realize gr was that damn far north
<jjesse> north and east for you
<jjesse> i would take 196 until it merges/ends in 94
<nixternal> ahh
<jjesse> meant to say 196/94 interchange
<jjesse> 96 ends at muskegeon right?
<nixternal> I think so
<nixternal> iirc it become US31
<nixternal> we used to have a beach house up that way
<nixternal> shtylman: what needs to be done for the netbook installer slide show?
<skreech> a) make up crap
<skreech> b) take pictures that make it look real
<shtylman> nixternal: well, I still need to make the codebases coexist.. .but from a literature standpoint  yes
<skreech> c) have a marketing campaign to make it really sound real
<shtylman> see what needs to be different from the kubuntu installer slideshow
<skreech> d) make a slideshow
<shtylman> and then make the slides for it :)
<shtylman> e) profit
<skreech> Oh Kubuntu installer Sorry thought we were talking WIndows 7 netbook. Continue!
<nixternal> Riddell: per the feedback applet, I can still host that and maintain that...I want to make it so you, or whoever is doing the release can go in and copy over and create an updated questionnaire
<jjesse> are there documentation stuff that goes alng with each slide?
<nixternal> shtylman: roger that...literature being layed out like the last way?
<shtylman> nixternal: yes, as far as I know the format will not change
<nixternal> I need to also fix our old literature as well....it needs to smack you in the face :)
<nixternal> ok, I will add that to my TODO
<shtylman> obviously we are always last to know :) but yea... I think it should be the same format
<nixternal> haha
<shtylman> if not, I will worry about the transformation
<shtylman> which reminds me I need to see if I can get to updating the codebase and making the kubuntu slideshow package this weekend
<shtylman> its way over due
<skreech> Ugh I shuld learn vi
<skreech> how can I insert a hash at the start of the next 12 lines ?
<ScottK> nixternal: The burndown thing is funnier than that.  ScottK on LP isn't me.  It's someone else.  I'll have to fix that.
<nixternal> oh yeah, that's right
<nixternal> I remember going there one time and was like wtf
<Darkwing-Netbook> woah... it works
<Darkwing-Netbook> nixternal: I'll need to update the netbook doc with 4.4 now
<nixternal> what works?
<Darkwing-Netbook> lucid
<nixternal> orly
<Darkwing-Netbook> finally
<nixternal> did you have to do anything funky?
<Darkwing-Netbook> start from 9.10
<Darkwing-Netbook> it wouldn't update to alpha1 from my older daily build
<Darkwing-Netbook> had a problem getting to 4.3.89
<Darkwing-Netbook> *4.3.80
<Darkwing-Netbook> and 4.4b was being a pain for the update
<Darkwing-Netbook> still, I have problems with plasma-netbook auto starting
<Darkwing-Netbook> But, I'll update the netbook doc and get one written for the KDE side of the house too nixternal
<ScottK> plasma-netbook autostart is on the TODO list.
<Darkwing-Netbook> Saw that ScottK )
<Darkwing-Netbook> :)
<nixternal> ScottK: what needs to be done on that? I was going through looking for tasks on the todo list...but i think some are already taken and the people haven't put their names on it yet
<ScottK> nixternal: There is supposed to be an upstream way to pick which plasma you want to run if you have both installed.  We need to understand that and make sure we autostart the right one or the one and only one if only one is installed.
<nixternal> oh, that sounds easy enough
<ScottK> Not horrible hard, just needs someone to look at it who has all the bits running.  Feel free to take it on.
<Darkwing-Netbook> ScottK aside from documentation what else can my non-progamming skills work on for the testing?
<ScottK> maco: I'm with valerie on "but it ate your data"
<Darkwing-Netbook> Or, rather, what do you need tested?
<ScottK> Darkwing-Netbook: Bug triage.
<Darkwing-Netbook> kk
<Darkwing-Netbook> on bugs.kde or via LP?
<ScottK> Since almost all the packages are common between desktop and netbook, we need general triage done for both
<ScottK> LP
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^ another pupil for your tender mercies.
<maco> ScottK: i think she needs to hack faster on btrfs then :P
<ScottK> Darkwing-Netbook: Please join #kubuntu-bugs
<Darkwing-Netbook> Okay. ScottK correct me if I'm wrong, packages are teh same for desktop and netbook except for the UI right?
<ScottK> Yep.
<Darkwing-Netbook> Okay good.
<ScottK> That will probably change a bit more in Lucid, but generally still be the case.
<Darkwing-Netbook> nixternal: did you read what I asked about the docs?
<Darkwing-Netbook> I left my desktop before I got a reply
<nixternal> what did you ask?
<Darkwing-Netbook> timeline for docs.
<nixternal> oh dude, jjesse and I both replied a lot to it :p
<nixternal> we agreed
 * ScottK hands Darkwing-Netbook irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Darkwing-Netbook> yeah, I left my desktop prior to and then my motherboard crashed again
<nixternal> then jjesse and I decided we are going to meet up in jan/feb to finalize doc stuff....our meeting place is the half way point between him and I, and it is where I am from originally :)
<Darkwing-Netbook> where is that?
<Darkwing-Netbook> Wait, NM I wont be able to travel then between Camp-KDE and SCaLE I wont be able to get time off
<nixternal> you get 30 days a year
<nixternal> I know you aren't burning that much up
<nixternal> scale is a weekend anyways
<nixternal> !meeting
<ubottu> Team meetings are held in #ubuntu-meeting - See « /msg ubottu logs » for transcripts.
<Darkwing-Netbook> Christmas, week for Camp-KDE... I should have enough. You guys doing a face to face on the docs?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> we only live a few hours a part
<Darkwing-Netbook> Where is jjesse at?
<Darkwing-Netbook> I knwo your in Chi
<nixternal> Grand Rapids, MI
<nixternal> I am from Benton Harbor, and that is about the half-way point
<nixternal> he drives like an old grandpa, so the extra 30 miles I have to go, I will still beat him there...oh, and I have Chicago traffic to deal with :)
<Darkwing-Netbook> Oh Shoot. :D I did some time when I was a kid in Shipshewana, IN
<Darkwing-Netbook> Amish Country :P
<nixternal> bad boy
<maco> school gives me a convenient excuse to ignore seele when she says i should apply for sponsorship to campkde :) i have a presentation that week for senior design
<Darkwing-Netbook> There in Northern Indiana... I know that area.
<nixternal> I haven't made up my mind yet on campkde, though I don't think I can make it this time
<maco> amish? west of PA?
<maco> lancaster is Amish Country
<Darkwing-Netbook> Yeah, North-East Indiana
<Darkwing-Netbook> Huge gathering
<nixternal> maco: pfft PA, Michigan and Indiana is the Amish capital
<nixternal> though, I purchased a lot of patio furniture from the Amish in PA
<nixternal> and in MD
<Darkwing-Netbook> nixternal: I have family in that area still... I might be able to pull it off if you wouldn't mind a third face
<nixternal> you just can't beat their work
<maco> nixternal: my 6th or 7th grade field trip was "go look at amish people"
<Darkwing-Netbook> nixternal: +1
<nixternal> Darkwing-Netbook: wouldn't mind it at all...it would only be for a day
<Darkwing-Netbook> Let me know when
<nixternal> will do...hopefully we will know something at least a few weeks in advance :)
<Darkwing-Netbook> That would be nice LOL
<nixternal> jjesse likes to call you at the last minute and be like "hey, I am in Chicago"
<Darkwing-Netbook> Esp since I'll be in Cali till I fly out
<Darkwing-Netbook> Cha-Ching
<nixternal> skreech likes to do that too
<nixternal> ScottK: did you ever get your luggage?
<nixternal> I forgot to follow up on that
<ScottK> nixternal: I did.  I even blogged about it.
<nixternal> who got it to you?
<Darkwing-Netbook> I'm gonna make some KDE contacts out here at Camp-KDE. Thank god I like like 4 miles away
<Darkwing-Netbook> live like rather
<ScottK> nixternal: http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/2009/10/ubuntu_community_1_united_airl.html
<nixternal> I am reading it now :)
<nixternal> good, so skiquel actually did something :p
<nixternal> besides run my beloved LUG into the ground
<skreech> nixternal: And then you don't come to the airport to feed me Waffles!!!
<nixternal> we had all of chicago on point... ChiPy, ChiPerlMongers, Ubuntu Chicago
<nixternal> hahaha
 * skreech should come and stay with Darkwing-Netbook 
<nixternal> dude, I made Riddell sleep in the airport cuz I fell asleep waiting for him to call me when he got here...I just figured he would be here for a couple of hours
<nixternal> nope, he was in that bad boy all night :(
<skreech> So was I
<nixternal> oh, I thought you were temporary
<Darkwing-Netbook> skreech: I can offer a couch, cooked meals and hangout time with my 3 kids :D
<nixternal> skreech is sad, he isn't organizing this camp kde
<nixternal> how tough must it be to actually live and work in jamaica?
<nixternal> I think I would move there for work :)
<Darkwing-Netbook> um, yeah
<skreech> Yeah :)
<nixternal> I am waiting for that perfect 'work from hom job no matter where you are at' so I can finally move to Mexico :)
<skreech> Oh Gamaral made you that offer as well?
<nixternal> what offer?
<nixternal> am I missing offers now
<Darkwing-Netbook> skreech: Let me know. This way I can keep the wiff in the loop...
<skreech> No I can't make it to Camp KDE this year
<skreech> :-(
<Darkwing-Netbook> Hehe
<Darkwing-Netbook> nixternal? Offer open... I'm also 15 miles from mexico... you can look up realestate...
<nixternal> Cabo San Lucas Mexico
<Darkwing-Netbook> maybe an hour/hour and a half AFTER the border crossing wait.
<nixternal> Darkwing-Netbook: you aren't allowed to go to TEE JAY though
<Darkwing-Netbook> nixternal: Yes I am now. They changed the rules. All I have to have is a 'buddy' and al long as it's under 48 hours I don't have to have a passport just a birth cirt and ID card.
<Darkwing-Netbook> and I have to write a chit.
<nixternal> oh wow
<nixternal> I got busted for going over in a stolen rental car
<nixternal> though I didn't get busted for a stolen rental car
<Darkwing-Netbook> LOL
<nixternal> TJ is so nasty though...I wouldn't ever go back to that place
<nixternal> and never go on the 1st or the 15th
<Darkwing-Netbook> Oh I know.
<Darkwing-Netbook> But, to get to cabo we need to speed through LOL
<Darkwing-Netbook> hmm, I wonder hwo this order request will go with shipit.kubuntu lol
<ScottK> Darkwing-Netbook: Just tell them you're from the Chicago loco team.  You'll have CDs in no time.
<Darkwing-Netbook> LOL
<Darkwing-Netbook> I told them I was the Kubuntu contact for Camp-KDE LOL
<Darkwing-Netbook> I'm sure they will laugh their butts off. I ordered CDs for Camp-KDE and SCaLE... all 100 of them :s
<skreech> Of which I gave out 5
<skreech> Now I'll just order 100 more....
<Darkwing-Netbook> hehehe.
<Darkwing-Netbook> I'm sure I'll get some hate mail or, they will just ignore me.
<Darkwing-Netbook> Ok, have to be at work in 7 hours... must get some sleep
<Darkwing-Netbook> Night guys
<skreech> night
<apparle> hello guys.... where should I start for contributing to kubuntu
<markey> good start: fixing up the borked USB stuff
<markey> though, leaving from IRC doesn't exactly help
<markey> anyone got a package for Thunderbird 3?
<markey> the review from Ryan Paul sounds impressive
<markey> wanna try that
<markey> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2009/12/review-thunderbird-3-hatches-with-tabs-and-enhanced-search.ars
<freeflying> markey: mozilla-daily-build ppa
<markey> cool, thx :)
<markey> erm
<markey> p   thunderbird-3.1                                                                   - mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support
<markey> 3.1 even?
<markey> I'm confused
<markey> there is 3.0, and 3.1
<markey> which is more stable?
<markey> 3.0.1 I guess
<markey> (latest stable, according to their site)
<markey> let's try that
<markey> erm
<markey> "About Shredder"
<markey> why is Thunderbird called Shredder (of all things)?
<markey> :)
<markey> bit confusing
<skreech> markey: It's to offset the Splinter
<markey> hehe
<Tonio_> hi there
<skreech> hi
<Tonio_> just switch to lucid in order to start working on it...
<Tonio_> I noticed a strange issue with X...
<Tonio_> when I login to kde the first time, X crashes, then I login again and it works
<Tonio_> and also I have no effects enabled
<Tonio_> is this common for an intel chip ?
<amichair> Tonio_: the double-login issue is known, not sure what the status is
<Tonio_> amichair: lkk
<Tonio_> I'll check for the effects :)
<hunger> Tonio_: X is kind of unstable here, too. Crashes even when starting a failsafe session:-( After a couple of login attempts it starts KDE fine.
<Tonio_> hunger: oki ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: I thought that was due to the ATI KMS drivers I am using for the first time:-)
<hunger> 2.6.32 is the first kernel to support my card, so I got rid of the fglrx stuff (which won't build with that kernel anyway).
<Tonio_> hunger: got the same problem with an intel GMA 4500HD
<ghostcube> morning
<amichair> morning ghostcube
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> sup ?
<ghostcube> firefox is so lame sometimes o.o
<Tonio_> rgreening: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about wine... do we still want some wine integration in kubuntu ? cause in case I found this : http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/q4wine?content=85751
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested and approved
<Tonio_> it can even bind your Qt settings to your wine session for fonts and colors :)
<ghostcube> Tonio_: oh thats cool
<Tonio_> ghostcube: yup, qt-apps has some interesting things on it ;)
<ghostcube> ;) cool go on find some more :)
<ghostcube> hehe
<Riddell> Tonio_: worth a package
<Lure> Tonio_: hi - have time to add endorsment to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/DigikamKipiPluginsApplication
<Lure> apachelogger: ^^^
<Tonio_> Riddell: my opinion too
<Tonio_> let's go
<Tonio_> Riddell: count me in starting now, I finally got some free time in the next weeks/month...
 * apachelogger recommends Lure to hand kubuntu.org urlies when he wants to be endorsed by apachelogger :P
<Lure> apachelogger: ;-)
 * Lure never gor used to wiki.kubuntu.org ;-)
<Lure> got
<Lure> Tonio_: great to have you on board for Lucid
<Tonio_> Lure: done :)
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah, new job, new girlfriend, I needed to take a break really
<Tonio_> but... I have to come back to things I love :)
<Tonio_> Lure: that's the way I do to stay motivated on the long term :)
<Tonio_> Lure: without those breaks I suspect I would have gone some day, burning myself :)
<Tonio_> let's go with q4wine packaging...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will also package recordmenow, seems a very good kde4 app, and very usefull in corporate env imho
<Lure> Tonio_: sure - new baby daughter also kept me away from kubuntu for most of karmic
<Tonio_> Lure: that's life
<Tonio_> Lure: what is really nice is that the community grown in the last year, so that getting rid of kubuntu for a moment isn't much of a problem now
<Tonio_> in the past, it was, I think
<Lure> the good thing is kubuntu is always there with great community, so it is easy to come back ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: yep
 * apachelogger really used to be better on that endorsment writing
<Tonio_> the good point is that if I don't do something, I know there are people that can and will do it, probably even better than I
<Lure> yep, lots of enthusiastic people
<Lure> and I like the Timelord move: we needed some positive story to reposition our marketing a bit
<Tonio_> and looking at kubuntu karmic review, I considered I could have been a problem for the distro :)
<Tonio_> first time I'm not there for a very long time, best release ever :)
<Tonio_> haha, that makes you think :)
<apachelogger> save fail
 * apachelogger just used brower-back to leave preview because he was working with twiki all morning -.-
<Riddell> Tonio_: we have a package of recorditnow already
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ?
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/recorditnow
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho it isn't in the archives yet.... yeah I have to get the kubnutu status, might take a week or so
<Tonio_> Riddell: one thing important to me, what are the plans for the kubnutu default web browser ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect rekonq ?
<Tonio_> Lure: shouldn't we get rif of the digikam configuration dialog ?
<Riddell> it's an LTS, not a good time to be changing browser
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, except if the web browser is an issue imho, but that's just my opinion
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I agree it needs to be evaluated as much as possible
<Tonio_> Riddell: our users don't use konq anyway...
<Tonio_> that reduces the impact of the change, don't you think ?
<Tonio_> even for an LTS
<Riddell> maybe webkitkde will be ready
<Tonio_> Riddell: hopefully
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think rekonq dev also works on that
<Tonio_> Riddell: but switching from khtml to webkitkde in konq is probably more risky than a new web browser
<Tonio_> Riddell: there will probably be lots of bugs in konq's config and so on...
<Tonio_> Lure: we could go with a default configuration pointing digikam catalog to the "picture" xdg dir I think...
<Lure> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll try to fix this correctly
<Lure> Tonio_: I tried to persuade upstream, but it seams gilles likes it :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: nevermind, that what distros are made for :) implementing stuf ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: and it is in RC now (string freeze), so it will not change for 1.0.0 final
<Tonio_> Lure: great
<Lure> Riddell: if we would get ack from u-release to get digikam 1.0.0 final to karmic-updates, what would that mean for translations?
<Lure> Riddell: I suspect langpackgs would mess things up...
<Tonio_> I still have to fix THE qt bug I want to...
 * Lure thinks that it is unlikely we will get approval
<Tonio_> one year tracking that little thing
<Tonio_> no real success so far :/
<Tonio_> I'm so close.... for 6 month...
<Tonio_> I also have to make a point with rgreening about the samba sharing stuff
<amichair> Tonio_: what's THE qt bug?
<Lure> apachelogger: problem with more involved: hard to split limited time between kde and kubuntu ;-)
<Tonio_> amichair: drag and drop files break cursor
<Tonio_> amichair: check in dolphin
<Lure> apachelogger: and I like to code, so currently kde is winning, but that is win for kubuntu too ;-)
<Tonio_> amichair: I have an idea of how to fix, and I did
<Tonio_> but that introduces new bugs...
<amichair> what do u mean 'creak cursor'?
<amichair> break
<Tonio_> break sorry
<amichair> no need to apologize for my typos :-)
<amichair> but I don't see a bug
<Riddell> Lure: I don't see pitti approving a new release for -updates
<apachelogger> Lure: just saying :P
<Tonio_> amichair: what when you drag a file in dolphin ?
<apachelogger> can someone answer the kubuntu performance mail on the list?
<Tonio_> amichair: don't you switch back to the black cursor ?
 * apachelogger cannot resist applying sarcasm on that mail
<Tonio_> amichair: I do, and for... 4 years now :)
<amichair> Tonio_: oh, I think I see it. black cursor + little icon moving along
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yet no one bothered to investigate
 * apachelogger is actually wondering if it also happens on distros other than buntu
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I know :) and I have a working fix.... just that it... segfaults sometimes :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-6669
 * apachelogger starts 3rd try to write a project background
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that reminds me on my infamous reallocateMemory() functions for my C class :D
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I could post my fix explaining what it fixes and what it breaks.... maybe that would help someone to fix the fix
<apachelogger> my tutor got all annoyed by how much I can produce for just that :D
<Tonio_> incomplete fix is better than nothing :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yeah, then at least someone can use that and fix the segfaults instead of rewriting it altogether
<Tonio_> yup
<apachelogger> you know, from having read loads and loads of opinons about the vision and background of kubuntu it would appear that osx is considered at least barable, usually to explain either of the 2 kubuntu gets put into relation with windows, gnome, debian or other kde distros
<apachelogger> never ever osx though
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I don't get your point there :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what the problem with osx ? ;)
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<Tonio_> apachelogger: appart from working and being stable ?
<apachelogger> there is none
<apachelogger> i.e. kubuntu <= osx
<Tonio_> oh yes, definately
<Tonio_> well it depends on what
<apachelogger> either that or no one considers osx competition
<Tonio_> for experienced users, osx can be a nightmare
<amichair> the new kde sliding button control thing is pretty wierd
<Tonio_> but when it comes to polishing stuff, it's unbeatable
<Tonio_> and that's what people see first
<apachelogger> you mean breaking stuff
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> http://rixstep.com/1/2/20090917,01.shtml
<amichair> I thought 4.4 was supposed to finally bring stability to the kingdom, not more innovation
<apachelogger> the most interesting aspect of that might be that the UI still allows file permissions to be set
<apachelogger> so you can set file permissions, but they have no effect I suppose
<apachelogger> anyhow
<Tonio_> apachelogger: crap, indeed :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: doing some more interpretation I might end up stating that Kubuntu is about quantity not quality
<apachelogger> compare to windows (quantity) and mac (quality)
<apachelogger> since windows is used to compare kubuntu with, and mac is not, I could think that we are indeed not striving for quality but reaching the masses
<Tonio_> apachelogger: s/kubuntu/kde/ ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kde tends to try to offer the maximum options, config dialogs etc...
<apachelogger> not because of that
<Tonio_> apachelogger: not always considering the added value or quality of it
<apachelogger> I do not htink that the option paradigm is mutually exclusive with the usability paradigm
<Tonio_> kk
<apachelogger> but
<amichair> Tonio_: I agree with that
<apachelogger> as you said, osx is all about polish and quality and niceness
<Tonio_> it's more a matter of what is the target
<Tonio_> osx doesn't want to compete with windows
<Tonio_> we try to
<apachelogger> whereas kubuntu does not seem to be, and does not seem to want to go there
<Tonio_> am I correct ?
<apachelogger> aight
<Tonio_> kk
<apachelogger> I am not sure that is a good thing though
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I agree with you
<Tonio_> and I think we should consider polishing stuff
<Tonio_> apachelogger: note that a 6 month release cycle might be considered a problem in the polishing area
<Tonio_> consider the time spent between windows 7 beta and stable version
<Tonio_> and same for OSX...
<Tonio_> the beta -> stable time was between 6 to 12 month
<apachelogger> not necessarily, we would just have to cut down on new software
<Lure> Riddell: will discuss with him anyhow, but I expect the same answer
<Tonio_> that's what polishing takes
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yeah
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but yeah, too much svn components on kubuntu anytime
<apachelogger> Tonio_: possibly we need to change our own view there
<Tonio_> I agree this is something we should consider fixing
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I totally agree
<apachelogger> from release based to LTS release based
<apachelogger> like ubuntu does seem to do it
<Tonio_> true
<apachelogger> regular releases just seem to be steps towards LTS (beta if you will)
<apachelogger> which is a more sensible approach IMHO
<apachelogger> trying to do kickass releases in a 6 month cycle is quite demanding
<Tonio_> yup
<apachelogger> whereas usable every 6 months and kickass every 24 months is a more sound approach
<amichair> isn't KDE's aim for innovation rather than quality a problem?
<apachelogger> amichair: innovation and quality are not mutually exclusive either IMHO :P
<Tonio_> amichair: hum, well it depends what they expect on the long term
<amichair> apachelogger: not in general... but in KDE is seems to be the case
<apachelogger> only KDE 4 :P
<Tonio_> amichair: when you go from kde3 to kde4, quality ain't of any subject
<Tonio_> it has to go, work, and be finished
<Tonio_> amichair: when you see the speed improvement between 4.2 and 4.4, I consider this quality
<Tonio_> they seem to tend to go that way
<Tonio_> but yeah, kde4 might not be considered "finished" before 4.5, eventually
<Tonio_> there are still lots of stuff that need to be done... like akonadi transition
<amichair> Tonio_: when I see things crashing more, and plasma-desktop taking up 800MB of memory... 'quality' is not the word that comes to mind
<Tonio_> like the network manager backend etc...
<Tonio_> amichair: using ram isn't bad
<Tonio_> amichair: look at windows 7 :)
<Tonio_> probably the best OS out there right now
<Tonio_> fast, and stable, but using lots of ram
<Tonio_> amichair: ram is there to be used
<amichair> Tonio_: how is it not bad? it means other apps start swapping, and the entire desktop experience grinds down to win 3.11 times...
 * apachelogger still doesnt think that plasma leak is caused by plasma but the graphics stack
<Tonio_> amichair: not at all
<apachelogger> amichair: now, no foul talking about win 3.11!
<Tonio_> amichair: you can consider keeping datas in ram as long as other apps don't need it
 * apachelogger loved win3 :)
<apachelogger> the first windows I ever killed
<Tonio_> amichair: that's good memory management
<apachelogger> made me go back to dos
<Tonio_> amichair: with good ram management, you would tend to have 0 swap
<Tonio_> and 0 bytes of free mem :)
<Tonio_> q4wine package mostly done
<Tonio_> amichair: kubuntu works correctly on a 512megs of ram box
<Tonio_> which means plasma is just using depending the ram available
<Tonio_> amichair: and as apachelogger said, X is more or less the problem there
<amik> so if we want to go for a polished kubuntu, where would we start?
<apachelogger> with defining what polished exactly means
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping ping
<Tonio_> amichair: for me it starts with having good eyes
<Tonio_> amichair: geeks don't have this :)
<Tonio_> amichair: this broken cursor issue wasn't seen by many people
<Tonio_> amichair: also we have a formated usage of the computer
<Tonio_> amichair: therefore clicking the bad place at the bad moment isn't something we would do
 * apachelogger saw it complained about it, didnt get to fix it and stopped caring :P
<Tonio_> amichair: we need end users testing
<Tonio_> amichair: real end users :)
<Tonio_> amichair: we need to remove anything that can be done from the kmenu
<Tonio_> for example
<Tonio_> I can see there "akonadi tray utility"
<Tonio_> should I need an entry in the kmenu for that ?
<Tonio_> I don't think so
<Tonio_> lots of things like this should get fixed
<Tonio_> hundreds to be honnest
<Tonio_> why should kdebluetooth be in the menu too ? no need for that, I want it started in the tray, nothing else
<Tonio_> cleaning the mess the menu has become is really something we should change :)
<apachelogger> mess?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: to many useless entries there
<Tonio_> by far too many
<apachelogger> agreed
<apachelogger> though I find app menus utterly useless anyway :P
<rgreening> Tonio_: hey
<rgreening> Tonio_: what point wrt samba :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: I think you starting the code right ? at least I heard about that :)
<rgreening> Yeah, I have the spec written, and have documented the code changes that are required and have poked around the code a bit (even got a basic tab to show up - pagedialog)
<rgreening> Tonio_: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidFileSharing
<Tonio_> rgreening: nice
<Tonio_> rgreening: if you have the basic tab, then I can start helping
<Tonio_> rgreening: is the code somewhere ?
<rgreening> So I think we are in good shape to make this happen this cycle.... no code/patch ready to upload yet... I'll ping you as soon as I have something ready to upload as a patch....
<Tonio_> rgreening: nice
<Tonio_> rgreening: about the samba actions and commands, I already have and know what to do, so please ping :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: I already saw the spec fyi :)
<rgreening> ok. cool
<jussi01> so doesnyone know if there was an automounting verion of the device notifier?
<rgreening> Riddell: this may be interesting for plymouth + kdm (https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=475890)
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 475890 in kde-settings "KDM is set to use tty1 even if there's already a console on it" [High,Assigned]
<Riddell> jussi01: I think something was ment to happen for 4.4 but I'm not sure it got in
<Riddell> rgreening: mm, plymouth, I just love large architectural changes for LTSs
<rgreening> hah
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> so we really need to keep on top of this one, otherwise our statup is gonna look like shite
<rgreening> Riddell: Here's the KDM upstream bug for Plymouth->Kdm smooth transition...https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206089
<ubottu> KDE bug 206089 in general "Smooth transition from Plymouth to KDM when KMS is enabled " [Wishlist,New]
<rgreening> I don't think it's on anyones radar. Maybe agateau or someone could help us with that and get it upstream?
 * agateau reads backlog
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> it's a Dx experience related piece of work  IMO...
<rgreening> brb
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong pong
<agateau> I may be able to help, assuming I get assigned some time to it, my plate is already quite filled :/
<amichair> Tonio_: sorry, was out a bit -
<amichair> Tonio_: I think a first step is caring. there are already lots of open bugs of the sort that ruin the polish, and they just sit there for several releases...
<amichair> Tonio_: there are plenty of users to report things. I think having many glitches discourages ppl from reporting, because why bother... but everything was kept in top shape, any little glitch would stand out and more reports would come in
<Tonio_> amichair: yup
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218064
<ubottu> KDE bug 218064 in widget-systemtray "Plasma-desktop crashes on boot, or on subsequent running [Plasma::PopupAppletPrivate::updateDialogPosition, Plasma::PopupAppletPrivate::popupConstraintsEvent, Plasma::Applet::flushPendingConstraintsEvents]" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<amichair> JontheEchidna: looks like our friend
<JontheEchidna> yep
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I don't think it happens when systemtray plasmoid is missing - any containment (even with no applets) prevents the crash. but no big difference.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I think it just happens whenever a default desktop needs to be generated.
<amichair> I must say, a method which ends with a single shot timeout to call another method 1 second later, always looks like something isn't quite right with it.
<ScottK> sebas: Would you be able to help me with an armel porting problem with 4.3.80?  Our armel guy, NCommander, doesn't seem to be around. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.3.80-0ubuntu6/+build/1386983/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kde4libs_4:4.3.80-0ubuntu6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> revu needed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/freespacenotifier
<JontheEchidna> oh neat, mck122 actually got it ported
<freeflying> Riddell: missed debian/watch :)
<Riddell> freeflying: it doesn't have releases so hard to watch
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe that's not mck's port...
<JontheEchidna> still, pretty cool
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's lubos finally putting it upstream
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: clever way to get the localization stuff in too, if only it didn't have to bring in cdbs
<sebas> ScottK: make line 235 in kdelibs/plasma/private/applethandle.cpp this:
<sebas> g.setColorAt(qMax(qreal(0), opaquePoint), transparencyColor);
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it doesn't bring in cdbs, it uses debhelper
<sebas> it's already fixed in trunk
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, you're right
<ScottK> sebas: Thanks.  Will you commit it upstream.
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you try sebas's fix in the armel porter box so we can see if there are more without one upload to the archive per armel bug?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, ScottK: The MOTU meeting is about to start
<ScottK> Quintasan: OK.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: btw I saw in our patch that the systemtray applet is created twice... unrelated to the crash, but doesn't look right
<JontheEchidna> amichair: yeah I saw that too. It was my first suspicion
<freeflying> ScottK: so you don't have any arm machine can be accessed?
<ScottK> freeflying: No, I don't.
<hunger> Will nepomuk finally work on lucid out of the box?
<Quintasan> hunger: quite possible
<sebas> ScottK: it's already committed
<sebas> In fact I just c/p'ed that line
<ScottK> sebas: Excellent.
<hunger> Quintasan: Great! Thanks!
<sebas> the usual double/qreal mixup
<sebas> There was email on the plasma list to pay more attention to this
<Quintasan> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+packages :/
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ack on freespacenotifier here
<JontheEchidna> builds perfectly
<rgreening> hmm... can't seem to get ubiquity to launch from latest daily build... shtylman?
<rgreening> Riddell: it seems ubiquity requires sudo but it isn't set to launch this way. Is this a policykit/kauth question?
<Riddell> rgreening: it's a known problem in alpha 1, I havn't looked into it
<Riddell> debfx: some comments http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kmozillahelper
<rgreening> ok.
<Riddell> ScottK: I wonder if I can remember how to access it
<ScottK> Riddell: If you can't, let me know and I'll just upload.
<Quintasan> Lex79: \o
<Lex79> Quintasan: \o
<Riddell> ScottK: ~kubuntu-dev is a member of ubuntu-dev, so ~k-ds can upload to motu I think(?)
<refic> hmm.. nouveau's going into 2.6.33
<ScottK> Riddell: No, ubuntu-dev doesn't give upload rights.
<ScottK> The per-package uploaders are in that team for voting rights.
<ScottK> (it got changed earlier this year)
<Riddell> ScottK: ~motu gives upload rights?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<freeflying> ScottK: so we don't have uploads right now?
<Riddell> I always confuse those
<ScottK> freeflying: kubuntu-dev can upload anything in the kubuntu package set.
<ScottK> Except for JontheEchidna, all the current kubuntu-dev are also core-dev so it doesn't come up much.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: plasma-desktop needs a better dependency than just being part of the seed (think people installing from the kde metapackages rather than kubuntu-desktop) How would you feel about the kdebase-workspace metapackage depending on plasma-desktop | plasna-netbook?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's exactly what I'd been thinking about.
<JontheEchidna> Neat
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What I'd like to do next is prepare a mail to the Debian folks to describe what we've done, how it's incomplete, and try to reach a consensus.
<ScottK> Riddell: I see there are a couple of kde4libs bug fixes waiting in bzr for upload, so unless you think you'll have the armel porter box sorted soonish, I think perhaps I ought to just upload.
<Riddell> ScottK: I found it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you please head over to google docs, check out my fancy management doc and tell me if the project background description makes any sense at all>
<Riddell> it's a PPA not a box I have command line access to
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Even easier.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: after Quintasan's meeting, yes
<apachelogger> kk
<Riddell> I'd have thought 3 was quorum for motu council
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | almost congatulations to Quintasan
<Quintasan> that was tough one :)
<apachelogger> now that didnt went too bad, did it? :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: well done on not cracking under the pressure :)
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> I guess I can go for my stick and poke apachelogger to help me sort out what's with missing cdbs
<Quintasan> ;P
<apachelogger> I told you :P
<apachelogger> both the amarok and kde stack share common build helper stuff
<ghostcube> o.o
<apachelogger> which is either a seperate pkg amarok-nighly-tools or amarok-nightly-cdbs
<apachelogger> cant remember which
<apachelogger> both should be living somewhere in the neon src tree though
<apachelogger> cdbs probably in distros/ubuntu/ and tools in tools/ (from latter at least you can build a src pkg using a script in scripts/)
<apachelogger> for cdbs a debuild should suffice
<Quintasan> apachelogger: that solves everything :P
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<Quintasan> Riddell: thanks for giving me access to the computer, now it will go a lot faster :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: note my IP may change at any time
<amichair> is there anyone in charge of usability issues/guidelines in KDE?
<Riddell> that would be seele
<Riddell> who's currently locked away into academia
<amichair> Riddell: in which channels can seele be found?
<Riddell> amichair: here if she's online
<neversfelde> is someone alread working on amarok beta?
<Riddell> else e-mail celeste @kde.org
<amichair> Riddell: thanks. some of the new 4.4 gui features just don't make much sense usability-wise...
<amichair> I hope they catch/fix them in time for release
<ghostcube> 4.4 beta 1 in backports so far ?
<ghostcube> or still buidling?
<Riddell> ghostcube: you know where to look
<ghostcube> :P iam lazy you know hehe but i will do
<ghostcube> ok not there thx Riddell heh
<amichair> is there a known issue list for tracking alpha issues, or just using regular lp reports?
<Riddell> amichair: regular bug reports
<amichair> Riddell: k, thanks
<neversfelde> bug #492899  needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492899 in plasma-widget-tictactoe "New upstream release 1.1" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492899
<Riddell> ScottK: kde4libs uploaded to ARM PPA, remind me to check on it in a couple of hours if don't get back before then
<neversfelde> and I'll start with amarok, I think my netbook is able to compile it in < 10h
<rgreening> Riddell: did we drop the notification patches for Lucid? i cant remember if that's what we decided to do...
<rgreening> Riddell, shtylman: ubiquity if run with sudo, doesn't properly restart after clicking restart.
<Riddell> rgreening: the notification patches are upstream
<rgreening> hmm... Riddell, I don't see the option in the systray to enable/disable them .. have they moved somewhere else to configure?
<Riddell> rgreening: I should say the common freedesktop bits got usptream, the ayatana style noticiations got dropped
<rgreening> oh... they were pretty
<Riddell> rgreening: ayatana style noticiations may get done as a separate package if agateau gets time
<rgreening> ok. cool. they were much nicer to look at
<rgreening> :)
<agateau> Riddell: rgreening: http://gitorious.org/colibri
<agateau> only missing kcm
<Riddell> cor
<rgreening> cool
<maco> i'm with rod
<maco> i use the ayatana notifications
<rgreening> :P
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: taking a look at tic-tac-toe
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: thank you
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: uploaded, thanks for your contribution
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: thanks
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<rgreening> wow, kde 4.4 is buggy
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> just like a beta ought to be
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> I like the "swallowing" plasmoids
<ScottK> Riddell: Last time it failed almost 7 hours into the build, so no rush for checking the armel PPA build.
<Riddell> ScottK: how does this look for keep tech board happy for an upstream policy? http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Minor_Point_Release_Policy/Draft
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd add something about regression free.  I think fixing minor bugs is OK as long as it is a safe fix.
<zorael> I'm getting a bug where it takes precisely 30 or 60 seconds after I unplug the AC adapter from my laptop to when I get the plasma notification that it's been removed. The same happens upon attaching the adapter. Should I do ubuntu-bug kdebase-workspace or just take it to bugs.kde.org right away? (Karmic, 4.3.4)
<Riddell> hmm, not convinced about this for default wallpaper http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/wallpapers/Quadros/contents/images/
<rgreening> Riddell: "therefor be" -> "therefore be"
<Riddell> zorael: you should proabably check when hal or udev picks that up
<rgreening> Riddell: OMG that wallpaper is hideous
<zorael> Riddell: The icon in the Power Management widget picks it up instantly, but any further action is delayed
<Riddell> yes, I think I prefered my previous wallpaper
<rgreening> Riddell: we really should take advantage of upstream branding and/or kiwii to get some kubuntu loking stuff
<rgreening> looking even
<Riddell> rgreening: well that is upstream, adding a kubuntu logo or using a kubuntu palette won't make much difference
<zorael> Riddell: udevadm monitor notices it immediately, not sure how to monitor hal
<rgreening> we def dont want that wallpaper, unless you want a bunch of kubuntu user hanging themselves from going insane looking at it
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> zorael: sounds like a kde issue then, maybe check if other notifications take so long
<rgreening> nuno must have sniffed some bad stuff making that
<rgreening> :P
<JontheEchidna> that wallpaper is disorienting
<JontheEchidna> it looks like somebody covered my monitor with blue sticky notes
<verbalshadow> Riddell the wallpaper is not my taste, by it is not bad
<verbalshadow> JontheEchidna it is disorienting becuase you can't tell where the light source(s) are coming from
<JontheEchidna> makes sense
<JontheEchidna> Might be a good time to roll our own artwork, while keeping the general gist of upstream's theming in mind
<Riddell> I note nookie^ is in the channel
<verbalshadow> i really think we should at least take a close look at upstreams branding offer
<Riddell> this /is/ upstream we're discussing
<Riddell> if there's changes to make to upstream they may well be open to that but "we don't like it at all" is unlikely to help
<Riddell> I see plenty of KDE types uncertain about this wallpaper too so it may not stay :)
 * Riddell wonders what to say at the release team meeting
<JontheEchidna> ^lol @nick change
<JontheEchidna> whoa: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+Network+Management?content=116884
<JontheEchidna> only rpm for download? lame
<Quintasan> lol @ wallpaper\
<nookie^> hi
<nookie^> Riddell: yes?
<Riddell> debfx: this interesting to you? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Firefox+addon+for+kwallet?content=116886&PHPSESSID=e06d4a06d525e5ced405df35ce796248
<Riddell> nookie^: we're just musing about upstream's new wallpaper
<nookie^> i've see
<nookie^> is there anywhere i can see it aswell?
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/wallpapers/Quadros/contents/images/
<nookie^> hmm
<nookie^> i guess there are better ones out there
<nookie^> this will only confuse the users
<nookie^> specially when you have incons on desktop
<verbalshadow> Riddell thanks for the FF kwallet addon link, i have been looking for something like that
<verbalshadow> wonder if it stores them in the same place place in kwallet that konquerer does so i can have them in both browsers
<Riddell> nixternal: KDE docs question.  can new docs be added to minor point releases?
<ScottK> Translations emails are sucking the fun out of uploading Kubuntu stuff.
<apachelogger> ScottK: filter rules ftw
<neversfelde> we have blogilo and bilbo in lucid, is it correct to make blogilo conflict bilbo and remove bilbo from the archives? bilbo was renamed to blogilo and is part of kdepim now.
<ScottK> neversfelde: It is correct to have blogilo provide a transitional package of bilbo that depends on blogilo and remove the bilbo source from the archive.
<ScottK> The transitional package can be dropped after Lucid release.
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok, who can remove packages, do I need to open a bug about it?
<ScottK> neversfelde: Yes or ping Riddell and maybe he'll just do it.
<ScottK> There's a mention of the process on one of the developer wiki pages.  I don't recall where
<neversfelde> ScottK: thank you, I'll do it.
<ScottK> Who is updating our PPAs for the kde4libs and kdebase-runtime security announcements that came out yesterday and today?
<nixternal> Riddell: no they can't
<nixternal> Riddell: err, yes they can...sorry
<nixternal> they just can't be edited after the string freeze....which package is this referring to?
<nixternal> I don't know how extragear/playground is effected honestly by string freezes....but I know KDE main mods can't be edited or news docs added there
<apachelogger> each extragear/playground app handles freezes on their own
<sebas> playground is not affected at all
<sebas> extragear depending on wether the author wants it shipped with KDE SC, in that case normal rules apply
 * al likes the blue Post-Its wallpaper
 * nixternal hugs sebas
<nixternal> brb
 * sebas kisses nixternal :D
<nixternal> whoa
 * nixternal faints
<apachelogger> oh my, he fainted indeed
<sebas> Ladies and gentlemen: The Kiss of Death, now also available on IRC
<apachelogger> scary
<ScottK> sebas: Only because he thought you were too beautiful and out of his league.
<sebas> I should work on my hooker-like reputation then
<nixternal> ScottK hit the nail on the head there :)
<sebas> http://www.tshirthell.com/funny-shirts/pimp/
<nixternal> grr baby grr
<nixternal> haha
 * apachelogger tunes in phantom, part deux and starts pulling a simplified project vision out nixternal's nose
<apachelogger> slowly that must be done :S
<nixternal> probably the best project vision you will get :)
<nixternal> apachelogger: google docs?
<apachelogger> aye
 * apachelogger mastered up a project backgorund based on the stuff from the mailing list and likes the result mostly
<apachelogger> nixternal: I suppose what yuriy wrote already outlines the vision quite a bit?
<nixternal> I would think it does
<ScottK> apachelogger: I didn't get time to write my mail about the topic.  Can I just look at the doc and maybe hack on it a bit?
<apachelogger> ScottK: technically that is against the point of that particular doc :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  I'll write the list then.
<apachelogger> ScottK: shared my whole timelord folder with you
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, you can just as well refine the document :)
 * apachelogger supposes that he can trust ScottK that much ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please PM me a link?
 * ScottK is busy trying to get a new minion working on another channel.
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you still have to recruit a new minion :P
<maco> new minion?
<maco> does that make me old minion?
 * apachelogger would suppose that there are only new minions really
 * Daskreech hugs the old minion
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Roxanne" by The Police [The Very Best Of Sting And The Police]; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> police++
<nixternal> there, I have finally responded to the list about apachelogger's maddness :)
<apachelogger> madness++
<apachelogger> nixternal++
<nixternal> no, I don't need to get any fatter before the holidays are over
<lubyou> whats the command again to make kdebug work on kubuntu?
<nixternal> kdebugdialog?
<apachelogger> nixternal: maybe we should start a kubuntu workout program
<nixternal> haha, I have already started :)
<apachelogger> google doc? :P
<apachelogger> you know, writing it should proof less exhausting ;)
<lubyou> nixternal thanks
<nixternal> yeah, not that I have responded to the list, I need to take yuriy's list and figure out how we do each point better....I am guessing since yuriy came up with the list, he could continue with it :p
<nixternal> lubyou: no prob
<maco> nixternal: i think the one you cant remember is lenovo. they had suse laptops. had. past tense. got rid last year
<nixternal> oh yeah, you are absolutely correct maco
<nixternal> you can buy them at frys
<maco> you used to get $89 off if you got suse instead of windows
<maco> i was looking at them when i bought my zareason
<nixternal> it tripped me out, they have this big green board with a penguin on it, with 3 different laptop/netbooks all running SUSE
<maco> a few months later, they stopped offering it though
<nixternal> I know we have System76 and Zareason, but in the marketing world, only Dell counts there at this time...hopefully System76 and Zareason get stronger over time
<maco> wait wait
<maco> you're sending puppies?
<maco> zareason actually has a physical walk-up store now!
<nixternal> maco: oh that's cool, I didn't know that
<maco> in berkeley
<maco> i think theyd like to expand farther, as they get the resources to do so
<maco> i know they have another workshop (but no store) in germany
<maco> so they can ship in europe just fine
<txwikinger> maco: Not only your fs is eating data:  http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1565796/how-eat-day
<ScottK> nixternal: From talking to some OEM reps, we need two things we don't have now to get our foot in the door: A good bluetooth experience and pulseaudio support.
<ScottK> Fortunately we should get the pulseaudio support in 4.4 once phonon gets sorted.
<maco> bahh bluetooth
<maco> i blacklist the driver so i dont forget to do it when i go to hacker cons
<ghostcube> needs love
<maco> not leaving that wide open...
<ghostcube> i need bluetooth sometimes
<ghostcube> and i must use my winbox for it
<maco> txwikinger: american and british million are the same. its billion on which we differ. silly writer.
<verbalshadow> ghostcube kbluetooth does not work for you
<ghostcube> nah but i havent tested since 4.3.0
<txwikinger> maco: Well what do you expect from those brits ;)
 * txwikinger corrects himself from brits to English
<ghostcube> hmmm kernel update :)
<maco> hehe dont want to tick off Riddell?
<maco> mixin' 'im in with those english?
<txwikinger> well.. for instance :D
<txwikinger> Just ask him about those English, and you know what I mean ;)
<verbalshadow> poms?
<maco> i have a teacher who is welsh. he has a corgi because the queen has a corgi. not because he wants to be like her, but because hers bit her. thus, corgis are good anti-monarchy dogs
<maco> "More than 41 per cent of an American's day is spent watching some of the worst telly in the world - some of it makes even Italian TV look good" <-- i dont have a tv. and when i watch tv from DVD, it's BBC
<txwikinger> omg... you can do better than BBC
<maco> but its Doctor Who!
<maco> and Torchwood!
<maco> and Sarah Jane Adventures!
 * txwikinger didn't even watch BBC while in England
<jjesse> hrmm i never watched sarah jane
<jjesse> that one any good?
 * txwikinger just paid license fee.. no idea for what
<maco> yes
<maco> but the clown episode was scary
 * txwikinger has no idea which series had a clown episode
<maco> season 2
<nixternal> ScottK: we will get solid bluetooth support when the industry finally realizes what a waste bluetooth really was
<apachelogger> anyone wonna fix bug 419771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419771 in kdebindings "Missing symlink/misplaced file in libqyoto4.4-cil" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419771
<maco> the pide piper
<apachelogger> and SRU it
<maco> nixternal: sounds about right
<nixternal> apachelogger: I don't touch mono!
<nixternal> bluetooth is good for one thing...stealing photos off other people's phones in the mall :)
<nixternal> and then selling them to TMZ and the like
<txwikinger> that is mono?
 * txwikinger does not volunteer for mono stuff
<ScottK> It is.
<maco> nixternal: you forgot "figuring out which cars in the parking lot have laptops in the trunk, then breaking in and stealing them"
<txwikinger> Since when do we have mono in KDE?
<maco> txwikinger: yes. -cil
<nixternal> cil? crap I loathe?
<ScottK> txwikinger: We've always provided bindings.  We don't ship any apps.
<ScottK> always meaning for several releases
<txwikinger> I think it is not a bug.. it is a feature
<nixternal> yeah, actually there is an awesome twitter client built with qyoto
<ScottK> We could sure get some press if we shipped that.
<freinhard> narf, alpha software in the repositories does suck! had to burn a CD today and was running out of time and k3b didn't do it's job!
<nixternal> http://synapse.im/  <- Qt + Mono Instant Messenger...not twitter my mistake
<nixternal> I love in the image, you see ken-vandine's big head
<nixternal> ScottK: oh man, we should package it up if it isn't already and put it on for april fools day
<nixternal> though I think the project is dead already
 * txwikinger prefers not to touch mono
<maco> nixternal: like when jdong said he was uploading automatix on april fools day?
<maco> i was thinking we ought to have a brown theme on april fools day
<txwikinger> rofl
<nixternal> he actually uploaded it
<txwikinger> we can make the kubuntu desktop look like ubuntu
<nixternal> he packaged and dput automatix...I got the emails that day and fell out laughing
<ScottK> maco: That or Hannah Montana linux is no longer a derivative because we've adopted their styling.
<nixternal> hehe
 * apachelogger would advocate that
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Why? What problem would that solve?
<apachelogger> anyhow, the problem with qyoto is that we do not have means to testing really
<apachelogger> since there is a gross lack of apps
<apachelogger> which kind of makes shippint the bindings at all kind of pointless (considering we are currently offering broken bindings :S)
<ScottK> Apparently someone is using them, so we just fix it and move on.
<apachelogger> The logo of Mono is a monkey's face, mono being Spanish for monkey. The name relates to the monkeys and apes that are a central theme within Ximian, such as the GNOME Project's logo (a monkey's footprint), the Bonobo project (bonobos are a species of chimpanzee), the Novell Evolution (formerly Ximian Evolution) Project, and the Ximian logo itself (a monkey's silhouette). According to the Mono FAQ, the origin of the name is "We
<apachelogger>  like monkeys."
<apachelogger> you know, someone within ximian must have been insulted by a monkey in some way in their childhood
<apachelogger> hence the obsession with monkeys
<JontheEchidna> So did anybody else buy that linux format issue w/ all the KDE distro reviews?
<JontheEchidna> I bought it, because on an unrelated page it had a sentence about the weather wallpaper with a screenshot. :3
<JontheEchidna> anyways, we got an 8/10 and suse got a 9/10
<JontheEchidna> and from the looks of it suse got a 9 because they turned air green :P
<JontheEchidna> They did have this to say, though:
 * apachelogger really doesnt get what people always have with us sticking to KDE default
<JontheEchidna> "Kubuntu's best feature is unofficial. It's the updated versions of KDE that appears in the PPA repositories. These are the best packgaes we've found for keeping KDE up to date, which is especially important when so many changes are still being made."
<ScottK> Where is that from?
<apachelogger> so if we provided the updates more officially we would get 9/10?
<ScottK> Well if the updates didn't also include regressions we could do that.
<JontheEchidna> Linux Format magazine I saw/bought at Borders bookstore
<apachelogger> ScottK: I mean driving minor updates to -updates
<JontheEchidna> they put openSUSE on the DVD they shipped with the magazine because it won.
<apachelogger> since there are only 3 months between KDE release and Kubuntu release I think people will survive
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: lam0rs
<zorael> Is Quadros to be the new default wallpaper? It's... uh. Difficult to appreciate.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I know.  So far the 4.3 updates aren't so great on being regression free.
<ScottK> zorael: Very delicately put.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: if anyone cares ... sloccount on extragear spits out Total Estimated Cost to Develop                           = $ 59,115,182
<apachelogger> that is without amarok and konvi obviously
<JontheEchidna> The DVD also came with UNR and a GNOME 2.8 live environment on it
<JontheEchidna> I think it'd be neat if we could get on a DVD for $MAGAZINE one day
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we only require a CD so that aint gonna happen :P
<JontheEchidna> I think that people bust on us for not changing the default is more of a social issue.
<JontheEchidna> They think that since we didn't change the artwork that we don't care
 * ScottK considers the total lack of an artwork team a hinderance to change anyway.
<JontheEchidna> Even though it's perfectly acceptable to use the upstream artwork, it still stands that not changing it leads to this perception
<JontheEchidna> I think part of why we lack an artwork team is our attitude that we wanted to stick to upstream artwork early on in the 4.x days.
<JontheEchidna> No need == on artwork team
<apachelogger> we certainly could bribe ruphy
<JontheEchidna> then that leads to a chicken/egg situation
<JontheEchidna> where since we don't have an artwork team we don't get artwork
<ruphy> well
<JontheEchidna> I'm sure that there are a lot of artists in the community that would jump at the opportunity to make artwork
<ruphy> you can ask upstream artists :)
 * apachelogger thinks someone should hook up with ruphy and make him a kubuntu dude working upstream :P
<JontheEchidna> I think somebody just needs to care enough about it to get it done, or something. Since I recall that we did want to work wiht upstream but nobody ever really did except for the ubiquity theme
<ruphy> eheheheh :)
<apachelogger> there ruphy is all in favor of that
<ruphy> i might spare some time on it, sure
<ruphy> when i'm less busy with school than this precise moment though
<ruphy> later
 * apachelogger hugs and kisses ruphy and leaves him to do school work stuff
<ScottK> Last cycle we wanted to explore taking up the upstream offer of distro specific help, but except for shtylman and the installer, no one did it.
<ruphy> apachelogger: :*
<JontheEchidna> ^My point exactly
<apachelogger> ScottK: as always I will blaim the lack of long-term vision for that ;)
<ruphy> apachelogger: ah, while i'm at it, please update your kubuntu packages of kmess. the name resetting bug is just... painful :-)
<ruphy> and patch has already been released
<apachelogger> ruphy: will do
<maco> i dont think anyone would like my attempts at artwork
<maco> havent gotten very good with this tablet yet
<ruphy> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> ^ some minion do update kmess so that I can get credit for that :P
<JontheEchidna> hah
 * apachelogger spots maco
<JontheEchidna> I'll update for lucid then get the patch for the name reset SRU'd
<maco> apachelogger: what are you spotting me for? packaging or artwork?
<maco> and i thought i was old minion now!
<JontheEchidna> maybe that'll get me in the mood to do other sru's I've been meaning to do :x
<maco> mmm the great thing about december: apple cider!
<maco> oh! i can make it *hot* apple cider!
<apachelogger> maco: kmess SRU I suppose
<maco> um....ok?
<maco> is there a bug number i should look at?
<maco> ow shocking kitty
<maco> are cats normally electrically charged?
 * JontheEchidna files a sync request for kmess in lucid
<maco> every time i pet this one's ears, i get a shock
<yuriy> maco: mine haven't been shocking me, but yeah with the fur and always rubbing up against things
<maco> aw someone in #ubuntu just said that kde disgusts them
<apachelogger> ruphy: this one? http://trac.kmess.org/changeset/5693
<ruphy> there's also a bug on launchpad, opened by me
<ruphy> let me see
<ruphy> apachelogger: precisely
<apachelogger> k
<ruphy> bugfix released in 2.0.1
<apachelogger> maco: bug 485640 upstream fix: http://trac.kmess.org/changeset/5693 t
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485640 in kmess "Kmess do not keep Friendly name after restart." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485640
 * apachelogger sings I'll derive
<apachelogger> maco: lucid version needs to be bumped to 2.0.2 (maybe already in debian), then we can just SRU that fix for karmic
 * JontheEchidna is filing the kmess sync request as we speak
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we can sync?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we got our phonon differences settled in Qt
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: did we?
<apachelogger> ok, assigning the lucid task to you then :P
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: in comparison to debian's packaging, yes
<JontheEchidna> we now use the name libphonon-dev instead of libqt4-phonon-dev
<Mamarok> ah... have you seen Thiagos mail to kde-core-devel?
<maco> ok so i should ignore those links then?
<JontheEchidna> if you want to you can do the SRU
<apachelogger> maco: you'll just need to take care of the SRU, JontheEchidna will resolve the issue in lucid
<maco> ok on the sru im still doing a normal "apply that patch to that thing" right?
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: which thread?
<JontheEchidna> oh, that phonon/pa thread?
<Mamarok> well, the one of today
<maco> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> maco: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/StableReleaseUpdates
<apachelogger> most importantly https://wiki.kubuntu.org/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<maco> yeah with the listing all the reasoning...
<apachelogger> maco: you basically just do what you would be doing to fix it in lucid, but with as little invasion as possible, and your changelog entry will list karmic-proposed as distro
<maco> im just checking that you werent saying something closer to backports since you and JontheEchidna started talking about syncs
<JontheEchidna> I'm just getting the packaging synced for lucid so that people don't go merging things for no reason
<apachelogger> maco: backports do not qualify to fix SRUworthy bugs :)
<apachelogger> ScottK gets grumpy if you try to do that
<ScottK> Absolutely.
<maco> by the way, what is kmess and what is friendly name?
<maco> i dont know how to write sru justification without those info
<apachelogger> maco: a kde msn client
<apachelogger> friendly name is probably some sort of nick type for msn
<apachelogger> ruphy: ^
<ruphy> yes
<ruphy> friendly name is your nickname
<ruphy> or, your name
<apachelogger> oh
<ruphy> people see two things of you there
<apachelogger> http://kmess.org/board/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4291
<ruphy> your friendly name
<ruphy> and your personal message
<apachelogger> friendly name is like a nick ontop of your nick
<ruphy> apachelogger: well, it's actually what you see of other people
<ruphy> apachelogger: that is considered to be the name (used also in chat logs)
<ruphy> although many people use nicks or colorful stuff
<maco> like pidgin alias?
<ruphy> i, as one, use "ruphy" as friendly name
<apachelogger> yeah, an ever-changable nick, as opposed to an MSN account name?
<ruphy> yes
<ruphy> that you can change it
<apachelogger> maco: does that make sense to you? :)
<ruphy> without the patch, it defaults to your first name of your msn registration
<maco> apachelogger: yeah
<ruphy> not even the mail of your registeret account
<ruphy> in few words, this is really annoying :)
<ruphy> (also because most people tend to customize it a lot)
<maco> i guess i can just use the original bug report as the "impact" line. its nice & short
<maco> wow i can read that
<apachelogger> heh
<maco> who'da thunk? qt/c++ i can actually read
<apachelogger> ruphy: fixes on their way then
<apachelogger> maco: wanna give reading my C a shot? :P
 * apachelogger wanted to go out for "gluehwein" 2 hours ago....
<ruphy> apachelogger: :*
<apachelogger> I need stricter time management for sure
 * apachelogger blushes for the time being
<ruphy> apachelogger: how much will it take to go downstream? (approx.)
<maco> apachelogger: the files to patch dont even exist in karmic
<maco> /src/network/soap/roamingservice.cpp
<maco> that doesnt exist
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> maco: grepped for prominent source lines already?
<nixternal> apachelogger: I have broken out all of my uni stuff dude for this marketing expedition you have started....I have all kinds of stuff to get the creative juices flowing....we need to have a Kubuntu summit here in Chicago, 2 weeks of creative work....oh man the stuff I should make you do!
<apachelogger> ruphy: well, maco needs to get the patched version ready, then it will be uploaded to the karmic-proposed repository where it will be sitting for at least one week to ensure that no regressions were introduced, after that it will be moved to the karmic-updates repo
<maco> apachelogger: not much context to go on, but what i see...not in any files in there
<apachelogger> ruphy: karmic-porposed obviously is a repo that is not turned on by default ;)
<nixternal> I have all kinds of exercises for people to do :)  hehe, I hated most of them, but it is exactly the same exercises you do when working as a marketer or in a marketing firm
<apachelogger> hehe
 * apachelogger likes how that "oh man the stuff I should make you do!" sounds ;D
<nixternal> haha
<ruphy> hang on a sec
<nixternal> jeesh, we sure had to write a lot in those marketing classes
<ruphy> what version of kmess there is in karmic?
<apachelogger> ruphy: 2.0
<ruphy> then, this should apply cleanly o.0
<maco> nope
<ruphy> meh
 * apachelogger is taking a look
<apachelogger> maco: me@osiris:~/tmp/kmess-2.0$ ls -l src/network/msnnotificationconnection.cpp
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- 1 me me 100309 2009-07-25 00:56 src/network/msnnotificationconnection.cpp
<apachelogger> did you grab the right sources?
<maco> thats not the right file
<maco> roamingservice.cpp is the missing one
<maco> in src/network/soap/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> indeed
<maco> this patch touches 6 files
<apachelogger> just noticed, my bad :)
<apachelogger> well yeah
<apachelogger> that file got backported from 2.1
<apachelogger> http://trac.kmess.org/log/branches/kmess/kmess-2.0.x/src/network/soap/roamingservice.cpp?rev=5693
<maco> so i just copy and paste the whole file in?
<maco> this sounds dirty
<apachelogger> would get rejected
<apachelogger> besides, I doubt it works
<maco> or at least slightly hacky
 * ScottK has done worse.
<maco> ScottK: in an sru?
<apachelogger> maco: quite possibly the roamingservice change is not required
<maco> i think it's necessary
<maco> currentAccount->setFriendlyName( lastKnownFriendlyName_ );
<maco> i mean
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> since the roamingservice introduction commit does not remove any classes or files I suppose it just enhances the codebase, rather than replaces parts of it
<maco> that looks like its doing the  par tthat does the fixin
 * ScottK recalls making a package work in Dapper by grabbing one updated library from Feisty and the Feisty version of the package to talk to that lib and then another updated lib from Hardy, grabbing one file from the Hardy version of the package, using debian/rules and debian/control from the original Dapper package, slamming it all together and it worked.
<ScottK> It started out in backports, but eventually ended up in updates.
<ScottK> So yes, for an SRU.
<maco> O_O
<ScottK> Let's not tell pitti though.
<apachelogger> maco: no other change affects a roamingservice object though
<ScottK> (this was in service of updating clamav for security issues, so a lot of rules get bent pretty hard)
<maco> ah
<apachelogger> maco: I would give it a try without roamingservice
<apachelogger> if it does not fix the issue worst that can happen is it still not remember the friendly name
<maco> apachelogger: but without roamingservice, what is going to do the "make the current friendly name be the old friendly name" bit?
<apachelogger> in which case we would have to digg in the 2.0 codebase a bit
<apachelogger> maco: good point
<maco> the way the patch would work seems fairly straightforward. that file is necessary
<apachelogger> maco: I dont see anything doing that for personal msg either
<apachelogger> maybe we actually need to drag the file in either way
<apachelogger> maco: I suppose consulting with upstream is appropriate
<maco> think they have an irc channel?
<maco> or maybe just an msn chatroom...
<apachelogger> maco: #kmess it seems
<apachelogger> http://kmess.org/board/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3385&start=0 :)
 * apachelogger gives up on going out tonight, and postpones to tomorrow
<apachelogger> Nightrose: playground Total Estimated Cost to Develop                           = $ 59,115,182
<apachelogger> oh, hold on, that was extragear again :D
<jussi01> ScottK: wow, thats dodge to the max...
<nixternal> apachelogger: should we have a little competition:  Create a product box for Kubuntu, you know the box the software comes in, that you see on the store shelf. Create the front and back. On the front: product name, an image, and 3 selling points...on the back a full description of the product and all requirements
<apachelogger> that actually sounds like fun
<nixternal> this was the project we had to do before we created any product visions in school....it was fun, but oh-so-freaking-hard
<apachelogger> can imagine
<maco> nixternal: did you go to marketing school?
<nixternal> maco: trying to finish my MBA where I majored in marketing and business management
<nixternal> I will probably never finish it though...I have been working at it for years :)
<apachelogger> lol playground is worth more than extragear
<apachelogger> Nightrose: palyground Total Estimated Cost to Develop                           = $ 89,449,424
<jjesse> do you really need an MBA?
<nixternal> I have educational ADD...I start one major, get interested in another...because college is free for me thanks to the military, I have taken courses in just about every topic there is
<apachelogger> now lets see
<nixternal> I even tried HVAC which was god awful boring
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hehe - sorry was away all day
<nixternal> jjesse: no, MBAs are nothing more than pissing contests now, because if you don't get it from one of the top 3 schools, it doesn't matter anyways
<jjesse> thats what i figured
<apachelogger> KDE as per cornelius 175 million + KO as per adam 35 million + extragear 59 million + playground 89 million
<Mamarok> way to expensive for me ;)
<maco> nixternal: you sound like me...im getting rather tired of the CS major
<maco> oh! right...i wanted to take Advanced Operating Systems next semester...
<neversfelde> seems that my skills are not good enough to package amarok 2.2.2 beta1, there is an error about missing openssl. Debian has a fix for this and I added it, but it does not help :(
<Mamarok> apachelogger: and what is Amarok worth?
<maco> must remember to sign up for that
<neversfelde> probably I made a mistake with quilt
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I have no amarok clone lying around
<apachelogger> Mamarok: just install sloccount and run it with the amarok folder as arg
<Mamarok> ok
 * apachelogger notes that KDE is a lot more worth than what sloccount spits out though, since it does not take artwork into account
<apachelogger> and artwork is quite expensive I suppose
<apachelogger> sine it takes so long to create good one
<Mamarok> well, ask Nuno what he would charge for all Oxygen :)
<apachelogger> that reminds me that I have to make him use kubuntu :P
<apachelogger> but he is all pissed because canonical assimilated kwwii :S
 * apachelogger is too though :P
<nixternal> I like how kwwii took his Chicago attitude to Germany...I wonder what the Germans think :)
<nixternal> it is funny, he is no different today than he was like 5 years ago when he lived here
<Mamarok> Total Estimated Cost to Develop                           = $ 6,097,002, only Amarok 2
<Quintasan> apachelogger: why do I have to do so?
<nixternal> Total Estimated Cost to Develop                           = $ 45,796    <- horseshit, that is for kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> oh oh, I see
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36698509/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.amarok-nightly_20091211%2Bvcsb15e2e8692aa5c66ceb881b129fdfd557c08d230-0neon1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> Quintasan: because you are not minion no more
<nixternal> according to sloccount, I can make $56k/year writing docs :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hurr, voting wasn't ended, the missing 4 people can vote -1 :P
<Quintasan> or +0
<apachelogger> Quintasan: like that is gonna happen -.-
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I suppose you need to build amarok-nightly-kdesupprot first
<nixternal> Quintasan: oh yeah, I need to vote don't I?
<apachelogger> and then switch from old libqtscriptbindings1 to new stuff
<apachelogger> and from seperate mysql for amarok-nightly to stock karmic one
<nixternal> hrmm, there is no email
<Quintasan> nixternal: yes you probably have to vote :P
<apachelogger> nixternal: just take a vote, cant hurt :P
<nixternal> Quintasan: trying to figure out how to vote now
<Quintasan> nixternal: you'd better not try voting +0 or -1 :P
<nixternal> Quintasan: -2 then
<Quintasan> or "dont't" was it
<Quintasan> nixternal: got me
<Quintasan> s/-1/>0/
<nixternal> hehe
 * apachelogger reminds nixternal what happens with people who do question the superior logic of mathematics
<nixternal> I see the kubuntu ninjas were in effect for the meeting....wonder why it took persia so long to tell you to shut up :)
<JontheEchidna> we were too stealthy for persia to tell us to shut up until the end :P
<Quintasan> nixternal: not much threat I am over the internet but at UDS I can bite you :P
<nixternal> careful now, people think I am scary for some reason
<apachelogger> nixternal: would you wanna do that mid-ninja-flood? just imagine, that will cause the flood to finish and then trigger a new one all at once
<nixternal> haha, true
<Quintasan> nixternal: scary? I can poke apachelogger with stick and I'm not hurt, I'm not afraid of anyone :P
<apachelogger> besides, questioning one ninja is like questioning all anyway, hence all should be allowed to answer :P
<nixternal> yes, but ninjas are supposed to be silent
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are just lucky because you are not minion nor motu right now
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> no matter how hard I try I just cant imagine something more scarry than apachelogger hitting the keyboard with caps lock on :P
 * apachelogger sets new identi.ca avatar
<Quintasan> coolface.jpg?
<apachelogger> no :P
<Lex79> Quintasan: are you motu now?
<Quintasan> Lex79: almost
<Quintasan> Lex79: at least 4 +1 votes are needed
<Lex79> uhm ? lol
<Quintasan> Lex79: I have 3 :P
<Quintasan> Lex79: few people from council are ill and dholbach said they will catch up with them via email
<Riddell> nixternal: see release-team mailing list for the docs issue
<Riddell> neversfelde: you needed something deleting?
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, bilbo is now part of kdepim and is named blogilo, they are bot in lucid
<neversfelde> I can push a version of kdepim with a transitional bilbo package
<ScottK> Riddell: Assuming the armel PPA you test uploaded to is about the same speed as the buildd kde4libs blew up on, we're about 30 minutes away from knowing if that fix worked or not ...
<Riddell> neversfelde: bilbo gone
<maco> it has new name
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> blogilo
<ScottK> neversfelde: Did you do the transitional package for kdepim?
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks, I push the changes for kdepim then
<Riddell> ScottK: it's no deid yet
<ScottK> Riddell: Nice.
<maco> deid?
<ScottK> ei/ie
<neversfelde> ScottK: just pushed it to bzr
 * ScottK looks
 * Riddell made no typo
<ScottK> Riddell: I know, I was translating.
<ScottK> Riddell: What's the recommended replacement for kivio?
<maco> Riddell: scots?
<Riddell> ScottK: umbrello!
<Riddell> (for UML bits)
<maco> hehehe
<ScottK> Riddell: I need it more for flow charting.
<ScottK> I'll have a look at umbrello though.
<Riddell> dia then
<ScottK> OK.
<maco> you just say umbrello because you writed it
<maco> dia is a gnome app
<Riddell> maco: I won an award for it, it must be good
<rgreening> Obama got the peace prize.. we know what awrds are good for
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening hides behind a rock
<jussi01> heh, a rock mustve fallen on his connection...
<jussi01> :P
<apachelogger> either karma or the CIA
<apachelogger> probably the latter
<Mamarok> nah, Freenode staffers seem to be awfully busy tonight
<apachelogger> we need a new rgreening I suppose :S
<neversfelde> probably an attack
<Lex79> ScottK: you forgot to do "bzr add plasma-desktop.install and plasma-netbook.install" this has caused the problems in staging, since I taken the debian/ dir from bzr for doing the backports
<Lex79> and plasma-desktop and netbooks are empty in staging :)
<Lex79> I'm fixing
<rgreening> cool.
<rgreening> are we close to being able to get stuff from staging into backports?
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> (at least if you're an American)
<ScottK> It's probably harder for others.
<ScottK> (read the rest)
<ScottK> You didn't qualify for the easy version.
<apachelogger> meh
<ScottK> Lex79: Sorry.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> That's not a good situation.
<Lex79> it should automatically, every time someone forgot to do bzr add :P
<JontheEchidna> my net feels very split
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: can you upload ktorrent when you got a second?
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, I forgot about that
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: we have also to remove windowlist and spell check widgets. Binary and source? or only source?
<JontheEchidna> binary and source, since they're both incorporated into different packages now (plasma-widgets-workspace for windowlist)
<Lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: btw, for future reference we can just include /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/debhelper/kubuntu.mk for the langpack stuff
<JontheEchidna> that way we don't get depreciation warnings from debuild
<Lex79> oh ok, thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> I didn't know this until today when Riddell did that to his package, so it's not anything you should have known :)
<JontheEchidna> A very good merge nevertheless
<Lex79> :P
<JontheEchidna> Are you going to apply for motu (or maybe kubuntu-dev) soon?
<Lex79> uhmm, yes I think motu and after few weeks kubuntu-dev
<Lex79> or few days, depends :P
<ScottK> Lex79: MOTU is not a requirement for kbuntu-dev
<Lex79> ScottK: I know, but can I upload kde stuff which is in Universe becoming kubuntu-dev? I think not, right ?
<ScottK> No, you can't.
<verbalshadow> how does one start helping Kubuntu
<ScottK> verbalshadow: One shows up here and asks.
<ScottK> verbalshadow: Welcome.  How are you interested in helping (or do you know)?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: there are also new qtcurve packages in bzr
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I currently have a sync request for the gtk2- qtcurve
<Lex79> ok perfect
<verbalshadow> ScottK what is going to be the most help? i know how to compile, write docs, art i kind of want to bang on the plymouth theme
<apparle> hello guys.... I was wondering.. who exactly decides what is the xsplash for kubuntu
<ScottK> verbalshadow: We need bug triagers.  I think Plymouth integration is totally available for someone to work on.
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: oh, you forgot to add the quilt build-dep
<verbalshadow> my LP ID is verbalshadow if you need it for bug triage rights
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: in ktorrent?
<ScottK> verbalshadow: If you're up for some bug triaging, please join #kubuntu-bugs.
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: yes, they don't need it for source format 3.0 but we do for the moment
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: oh yes, I drop for source format 3 and I forgot to readd when I dropped format 3 lol
<Lex79> sorry, can you add?
<JontheEchidna> you might want to testbuild again too. using kde.mk made it not use the CMake flags
<ScottK> verbalshadow: You should probably ask Riddell about Plymouth integration.
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: ok I will do and reupload to LP
<ScottK> apparle: It's part of a spec approved by the Kubuntu Council, but Kubuntu developers generally work together to decide what's best.
 * ScottK has to run.
<JontheEchidna> back in a bit
<Lex79> Riddell: launchpad bug 495690 495692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495690 in plasma-widget-windowlist "Please remove plasma-widget-windowlist source and binary from the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495690
<Lex79> Riddell: launchpad bug 495692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495692 in plasma-widget-spellcheck "Please remove plasma-widget-spellcheck source and binary from the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495692
<amichair> is the ktorrent widget purposely missing?
<neversfelde> Lex79: is plasma-widget-windowlist dead?
<Lex79> yes
<neversfelde> ah and did you see that tic tac toe is updated?
<neversfelde> same problem with plasma-widget-mail I think. It did not work in Karmic.
<Lex79>  plasma-widget-windowlist is in plasma-desktop package since 4.4 beta
<neversfelde> cool
<Lex79> neversfelde: doesn't tic tac toe work?
<Riddell> Lex79: done
<neversfelde> Lex79: it works, plasma-widget-mail is the one, that dows not work
<Lex79> Riddell: both?
<Riddell> yes
<Lex79> ok
<Lex79> neversfelde: plasma-widget-mail is written in python?
<neversfelde> Lex79: mhh, dunno, I had a look at it some time agon and as far as I remember the actual version does not compile wit karmic
<neversfelde> so should be the same problem with lucid
<Riddell> ScottK: waa http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kde4libs-arm.text
<Riddell> ../../plasma/private/kineticscroll.cpp:198: error: no matching function for call to 'qBound(qreal, qreal, double)'
<Riddell> ScottK: guess I'll add another qreal(0)
<Lex79> Riddell: ensure you have bzr updated in your machine for kdebase-workspace before uploading, I pushed some changes there
<Riddell> Lex79: is this a hint you think I should upload? :)
<Lex79> nope I fixed your mess but the package is still signed by you :P
<Riddell> ooh, cheeky
<Riddell> ScottK: kde4libs re-uploaded to PPA
<Lex79> :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  Progress.
<verbalshadow> Riddell what needs done for plymouth intergration ?
<Riddell> verbalshadow: I've no idea, I've not looked at it
<Riddell> bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206089 knows more
<ubottu> KDE bug 206089 in general "Smooth transition from Plymouth to KDM when KMS is enabled " [Wishlist,New]
<verbalshadow> Riddell looks like it has a patch :)
<Riddell> verbalshadow: able to try it?
<verbalshadow> not yet, i have to grab kdm source and i have been reading bug docs
<verbalshadow> Riddell ^
<ScottK> verbalshadow: Source for kdm is in the kdebase-workspace package.
<verbalshadow> ScottK thanks
<verbalshadow> is ati modesetting on my default in lucid?
<ScottK> I don't know.
<ScottK> verbalshadow: You might ask in #ubuntu-x.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-12
<kb9vqf> Is there a document that covers setting up an SVN nightly build on a PPA?
<kb9vqf> Or maybe I should ask if such a thing is possible for non-privileged users at all?
<kb9vqf> nevermind...someone responded on #launchpad finally :)
<daskreeCh> :-)
<daskreeCh> kb9vqf: Whats Trinity ?
<kb9vqf> My KDE3.5 fork...it finally has a name and branch
<kb9vqf> See my recent dents ;)
<daskreeCh> Why did it need a fork?
<daskreeCh> yep
<kb9vqf> Upstream will never release a new version
<kb9vqf> I can release my own versions though
<kb9vqf> So it's kind of a fork
<daskreeCh> Ok so you are the only developer on it?
<kb9vqf> As of this instant, but I am talking with other people who would like to help
<daskreeCh> Oh nice ;)
<kb9vqf> This way KDE is only involved on the SVN end; they don't have to deal with a bunch of bug reports on software they don't want to see anymore and I get the freedom to enhance as much as I want to
<kb9vqf> :)
<kb9vqf> I already redirected the file-bugs utilities to my bugtracker and modified the About dialog to make it clear where the development is happening at
 * kb9vqf notes that bzr auto-build is months away...bummer
<Riddell> nixternal: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-release-team&m=126054911204721&w=2
<ScottK> neversfelde: Still test building kdepim.  My laptop has been suspended a lot tonight.
<neversfelde> ScottK: good luck :)
<ScottK> neversfelde: Just didn't want you to think I'd forgotten you.
<neversfelde> no problem
<neversfelde> ScottK: I hope it is ok, I cannot install it for testing here
<Lex79> I have testers for upgrading from staging ppa \o/
<ScottK> Lex79: Bad.  We don't want people doing that.
<Lex79> ScottK: they are my friends, no problem ;)
<ScottK> Leads to broken systems.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<Riddell> someone has to test it first
<Lex79> btw I fixed all "trying overwrite" and I fixed plasma-desktop binary package empty, so I think there is no problems now
<Lex79> *are
<ScottK> neversfelde: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<Lex79> Riddell: before uploading kdebase-workspace you should grab again the package from bzr, I added conflicts/replaces for plasma-widget-windowlist
<nixternal> Riddell: thanks!
<nixternal> Not sure about your whip quip...Your piccies on Planet Ubuntu and
<nixternal> blog.nixternal are frightening.
<nixternal> maco and Quintasan|Szel ^^
<nixternal> told you!, that was just in an email on ubuntu-doc list :)
<JontheEchidna> you look like you mean serious business on your blog.nixternal pic
<nixternal> heh, I was actually in an argument in that picture with David Heinemeier Hansson on an 'Open Source Board' at a conference
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/floydwilde/319070064/sizes/l/  <- should I use that one instead? :)
<jjesse> thats a great picture of your ugly mug
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/opacity/3415341167/sizes/l/   <- this one
<nixternal> this is the "I HATE YOU RUBY BASTARDS WITH YOUR FANCY MACS AND YOUR VENTE LATTES!!!"
<nixternal> people were taking bets to see who would snap at who on first
<nixternal> DHH started, and my only response to him was, "You created Ruby on Rails?" Him: "Yes I did", me "Dude, I totally love Fail Whale"
<nixternal> and everyone busted out laughing....but we hugged afterwards and he is teaching me RoR and I am showing him how to really drink a beer
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/3415649532/
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/opacity/3415472553/  <- that dude is the lead dev of the Motorola Droid phone...after they released the phone, he made enough money that he quit motorola and moved back to spain...I miss that guy, super cool dude
<jjesse> i really enjoy my droid
<jjesse> motorala is based in chi-town isn't it?
 * jjesse heads out to walk the dog
<nixternal> based 2 miles from my crib
 * daskreeCh wants a milestone
<daskreeCh> huh?
<daskreeCh> THe installer requires you to download?
<daskreeCh> When does it do that?
<Darkwing-Netbook> ScottK: Ping
<ScottK> Darkwing-Netbook: Pong
<Darkwing-Netbook> For the netbook UI in Lucid. Is it normal when you launch an application for it to return to home?:
<ScottK> Not sure.
<ScottK> I didn't get it running yet.
<Darkwing-Netbook> example, I open Internet>Konqueror it will return me to the home screen
<Darkwing-Netbook> ahh, other UI stuff is a bit... messed up...
<Darkwing-Netbook> ScottK: http://imagebin.ca/view/EI9UuboO.html
<ScottK> I'd ask notmart or MoRpHeUs next time you see them in #kubuntu-netbook.
<Darkwing-Netbook> The main thing that feels off is two query boxes and the offset menu items
<ScottK> Darkwing-Netbook: You probably need to remove your ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-netbook-appletrc after the upgrade.  You shouldn't have two search boxes.
<ScottK> Darkwing-Netbook: If that fixes it, please file a bug against kubuntu-netbook-default-settings.
<Darkwing-Netbook> kk
<Darkwing-Netbook> ROFL! Reporting a bug in Launchpad and launchpad timed out
<ScottK> normal occurence
<Darkwing-Netbook> yeah i know, i thought it was a bit funny
<Darkwing-Netbook> ScottK: says: rm: cannot remove `/home/david/.kde/share/config/plasma-netbook-appletrc': No such file or directory
<ScottK> Darkwing-Netbook: You've got nothing similar?
<Darkwing-Netbook> digging
<Darkwing-Netbook> brb
<ScottK> Darkwing-Netbook: I need to get to bed.  Good luck.
<Darkwing-Netbook> Hmmm,
<Darkwing-Netbook> okay, this hurts
<Darkwing-Netbook> whats the apt-get command for reinstall again?
 * Darkwing-Netbook bashes his head against the wall
<Darkwing-Netbook> bbl
<daskreeCh> kb9vqf: What happened?
<kb9vqf> That was fast!
<kb9vqf> Bad SATA controller brought down the system
<kb9vqf> First time I've seen a "Segmentation faulty" message
 * kb9vqf thinks his data is OK; but still worries that there are 558 minutes left in the rebuild
<kb9vqf> This was also the first time I've had an active member of the array have it superblock so corrupted that it reports itself as a spare...that one gave me about 10 minutes of panic :)
<daskreeCh> Didn't it have a backup superblock?
<kb9vqf> daskreech: I thought they were supposed to; maybe that got corrupted too?
<kb9vqf> Checksums were OK though
<kb9vqf> Whatever it was, I hope it never happens again; I ended up zeroing the superblock on that drive and rebuilding from the two good ones
<kb9vqf> daskreech: Ahhh...here we go, in the syslog.  Ever seen this before? http://pastebin.com/f1c32b1db
<kb9vqf> After "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!" everything failed, including the array
<daskreeCh> kb9vqf: Well if the controller is throwing errors that may mean that you need to do a low level hardware check
<kb9vqf> Yeah, I'm a bit afraid of that...seems like I keep getting bad mainboards lately
<kb9vqf> My desktop only boots if the temperature is above 68 degrees and below 72 or so
<kb9vqf> The mythfrontend usually takes several good whacks to start from cold boot
<kb9vqf> Etc...sometimes I really hate Chinese goods
<daskreeCh> Sounds like you should check the power in your place too
<kb9vqf> daskreech: Everything's on UPS
<kb9vqf> Power shouldn't be an issue.  Power *supplies* on the other hand...
 * kb9vqf recently had one catch fire
<kb9vqf> Some of this equipment is what I thought survived the lightning strike in summer, but I wonder if it's a case of the walking dead
<daskreeCh> Buy better power supplies
<daskreeCh>  Monitors and Power suplies I don't mess around with
<kb9vqf> Yeah...I have some replacements coming from Ebay, but it gets real expensive to constantly replace stuff :P
<kb9vqf> That lighning knocked out a big name brand supply too; I'm thinking I will be replacing everything I had in my house at that time one way or another...
 * kb9vqf shudders
<kb9vqf> Hey, do you know if this stuff is auto-generated from the KDE sources or if it was written manually? http://api.kde.org/3.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classes.html
<daskreeCh> Might be autogened to a skeleton and then fleshed out later
 * kb9vqf needs to know for Trinity
<kb9vqf> daskreech: it is auto-generated; I missed alittle line on the bottom: "Generated for API Reference by doxygen 1.5.9-20090814"
 * kb9vqf knows nothing about doxygen though
<daskreeCh> kb9vqf: poke nixternal
<daskreeCh> Is virtuoso being packaged for Lynx?
<verbalshadow_> daskreeCh it is on the Todo list as WIP last time i checked
<daskreeCh> verbalshadow_: Ok but will not be backported to Koala with KDE SC 4.4 ?
<verbalshadow_> daskreeCh i don't know the answer to that one
<daskreeCh> Ok cool
<daskreeCh> I'll check in the morning
<Riddell> ScottK: kde4libs compiled on arm!  uploading now
<Tm_T> shame I have too old arm to use those packages (:
<amichair> Tonio_: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-6669 (looks like it was only opened a couple days ago!)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: any thoughts on Bug #268939 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268939 in software-properties "python2.5 crashed with OSError in _execute_child()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268939
<JontheEchidna> That's a bit strange, especially since software-properties-kde depends on the install-package package
<JontheEchidna> I'd ask the user if it is still an issue for them and for them to check if /usr/bin/install-package is there
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: morning, seems akonadi configuration is disappeared from system settings, it's only in menu
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: The akonadi people did that on purpose, it was too easy to use it to mess up your akonadi config
<Lex79> oh, ok
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ok, I did. Thanks!
<Lex79> uhm Universe build-deps for package in main :) https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/1:2.1.0-0ubuntu3
<Lex79> uploaded 3 weeks ago lol
 * Lex79 will do koffice today
<neversfelde> Lex79: I have a package, but it is on my desktop and I will not get back to this till next year. So it would be great, if you could do this :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Wohoo!.  Did you put your additional fix in kdesvn?  sebas committed the first one already.
<Lex79> neversfelde: no problem :)
<Lex79> ScottK: koffice 2.1 is in experimental, can I do merge? or since it's not yet in Testing I can't ?
<ScottK> In theory it's fine, but I'd ask Riddell, since I don't track koffice at all.
<Lex79> ok
<Riddell> Lure: yes go ahead and merge
<Riddell> it'll need lots of conflicts/replaces foo-kde4 added
<Riddell> Lex79 rather
<Lex79> ok :)
<Riddell> ScottK: looks like alexis already put the fix in SVN, there's a couple more here we may want to snaffle before trying to build on arm http://cia.vc/stats/author/menard/
<ScottK> Riddell: So it looks like kdebase-runtime and kdebase-workspace.
<apachelogger> oh my that thread is getting insanely stupid
<ScottK> apachelogger: Which one?
<apachelogger> kubuntu-devel about performance
 * jtechidna always loves the mystical "packaging flaw"
<ScottK> jtechidna: Questions for your other nick in #kubuntu-bugs
<Tm_T> apachelogger: maybe I shouldn't reply it...
 * Lex79 reminds ktorrent to JontheEchidna
<Mamarok> this is silly: if people only add the backports PPA, they can't udate Amarok, since it depends on KDE 4.3.3 which is not there anymore
<Mamarok> and here we go for PPA hell again, sick of having complaints 5 times a day
<Mamarok> apachelogger: could you do something about that? like having a definite clear policy so we don't have to point people to x different PPAs?
<Mamarok> right now it's a mess again, somebody remove 4.3.3 from backports and the dependencies are broken
<Mamarok> removed*
<Lex79> Mamarok: 4.3.3 has never been in Backport ppa for karmic, it was in Update ppa and now there is 4.3.4
<Lex79> and amarok 2.2.1 is in Updates ppa
<binarylooks> Lex79: U need some testers for the 4.4 beta in staging?
<ScottK> Lex79: One of them was in backports for a while.  amarok should get moved and it explained on kubuntu.org
 * ScottK meant to do this, but ENOTIME.  sorry.
<Lex79> ScottK: so, where amarok should go? to Updates ?
<Mamarok> Lex79: well, not true it initially was in the backports PPA, guess why it is such a mess now, it was moved later
<ScottK> Lex79: Yes.
<Lex79> ScottK: amarok is already in Updates ppa
<ScottK> IIRC I copied it, but didn't remove it from backports until the announcement could get updated (which I didn't get to)
<Mamarok> and don't forget to update the website :)
<ScottK> Lex79: It was uploaded to backports, just didn't remove it from backports until the website got updated (seems that was a mistake)
<Mamarok> ah, that's why, so I will point people only to updates
<Mamarok> I sent them to the website :(
<ScottK> Mamarok: I'm sorry I haven't had time on the web site update.  Would you please ping ryanakca and explain it to him.
<Lex79> Mamarok: yes, this was my point :)
<Mamarok> ok
<Mamarok> ryanakca: ping
<Lex79> binarylooks: yes, if you want testing the upgrade
<binarylooks> Lex79: guess I was too fast, I installed it a couple of days ago and updated this morning
<Lex79> binarylooks: succesfully?does it work the upgrade?
<binarylooks> Lex79: it works more or less. I have quite frequent kwin crashes (none at all before)
<ryanakca> Mamarok: pong
<binarylooks> Lex79: there is the virtuoso issue and no sound for kde apps (except konqueror) sound can not be configured at all
<stefan_> Lex79: i get conflicts with libkipi7 vs libkipi6
<Mamarok> ryanakca: since the Amarok 2.2.1 packages were moved to the updates PPA, could you adapt the website entry accordingly, please?
<Mamarok> it says backports PPA
<stefan_> Lex79: and libkdcraw7 vs libkdcraw6
<Lex79> stefan_: I know, do you have koffice ?
<ryanakca> Hmmm... does http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu depend on other PPAs? I have it setup as http://localhost:9999/kubuntu-beta with approx in my sources.list, but apt seems to still pull ppa.launchpad.net... defying the purpose of having an apt cacher
<ryanakca> Mamarok: Will do
<Mamarok> ryanakca: thanks a lot :)
<stefan_> Lex79: no
<stefan_> Lex79: ok remoced the *6 libs - gwenview now was also removed
<stefan_> Lex79: no broken stuff anymore - will try to reinstall gwenview after the update
<Lex79> uhm dunno why, we should rebuild something against libkdcraw7 and libkipi7
<ryanakca> Mamarok: all done
<Mamarok> ryanakca: great, thanks again :)
<Mamarok> ScottK: thank you, too :)
<binarylooks> stefan_: I had similar issues when trying to install the kipi-plugins
<apachelogger> Mamarok: the only sensible way to prevent that kind of issue is to create a ppa for amarok
<apachelogger> which makes that whole ppa mess not exactly better
<Mamarok> apachelogger: nope, since it was built against a later KDE version than default, this did not work
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, the sensible way is don't upload updates to backports to start with
<Mamarok> why not put it in the same PPA than the KDE version it is built against?
<stefan_> http://pastebin.com/d33bc8920 ... there is one of these famous "trying to overwrite" bugs ;)
<ScottK> Mamarok: It should be.
<Mamarok> well, and KDE 4.3.4 was not an update?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: it was only built agaisnt a more recent version because it was built in a conecptually shared ppa
<apachelogger> ScottK: applying ubuntu policy it would have to go to backports :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Well we're trying to get that changed.
<apachelogger> anyhow, either way it can technically happen since something might be left over in a staging ppa causing a wrong dep
<ScottK> apachelogger: For PPAs we want minor versions in updates and major ones in backports
<Mamarok> apachelogger: seriously, I don't care how you folks solve that, but it should not be necessary for people who want to have a newer Amarok version to need two different PPAs to have it working
<Mamarok> that's where the messa started in the first place
<ScottK> Mamarok: Agreed.
<Mamarok> mess*
<Lex79> stefan_: thanks, I will fix that, for now you can use sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.3.80-0ubuntu3~karmic1~ppa1_all.deb
<apachelogger> no argument there
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we have a written down policy for that stuff?
<Mamarok> I don't really care how you solve that, but it should be consistent and not change on every new Kubuntu release
<ScottK> Not sure.
 * apachelogger would not recall reading anything 
 * ScottK thought so, but couldn't tell you where
<apachelogger> though I think it was in some spec
<apachelogger> then again specs are not the place to maintain the standing policy
<ScottK> Lex79: Please also fix that in bzr for Lucid.
<Lex79> yep
<apachelogger> ScottK: cant find anything
<apachelogger> need to document
<claydoh> can the staging ppa be made private somehow?
<ScottK> claydoh: Not really.
<Mamarok> claydoh: good suggestion
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think claydoh just volunteered to document it.
 * ScottK goes back to $WORK
<apachelogger> ScottK: we could move staging to ninjas
<stefan_> Lex79: thanks did that already. found another one: http://pastebin.com/d23680122
<claydoh> apachelogger: there you go :)
<Mamarok> ScottK: we have some smartass folk who ask silly questions about staging, not caring to read the PPA description
<apachelogger> oh, hold on, I think there was some problem with not being able to copy from private ppa or something
<ScottK> apachelogger: Perhaps.  Now that you can copy private -> public, do we need staging?
<claydoh> I'll document it, but i need to know what I am documenting
<claydoh> in the document
<ScottK> apachelogger: There was, but you can do it now.
<Lex79> stefan_: thanks :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, cool, we might ened a second one then
<apachelogger> s/ened/need
<apachelogger> in case we need to prepare a kde update and say amarok at the same time
<ScottK> claydoh: PPA policy.  Minor updates go in the updates PPA and major updates in backports.
<apachelogger> which happened fairly often already
<Mamarok> claydoh: btw, do you read the sounder ML? remember the 4 yorkshiremen I sent there from the Kubuntu-users ML?
<ScottK> claydoh: e.g. for Karmic 4.3.x in updates and 4.4 stuff in backports.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am all for dropping staging in favor of ninjas though
<claydoh> Mamarok: goodness, no :)
<Mamarok> now the CC is redefining the sounder description... :)
<claydoh> lol
<apachelogger> the point of staging ppas is that you can stage without getting users crawl up your nose asking you why kde is broken :P
<ScottK> Agreed.
<apachelogger> claydoh: wanna document the ppa publishing policy?
<claydoh> apachelogger:  sure
<apachelogger> claydoh, ScottK: I suppose first step would be to thorw out a mail to even get a clear defintion of what goes where
<claydoh> apachelogger: any particular format I need to follow?
<apachelogger> claydoh: no, just need it written down, so that everyone has a place to check when in doubt
<claydoh> apachelogger: ok
<Lex79> ScottK: who test the stuff in ninja for karmic if you drop staging ppa ?
<stefan_> Lex79: those i didn't have to force - just ran upgrade twice :) http://pastebin.com/m34d9ab16 http://pastebin.com/m682b3fcc
<stefan_> Lex79: apart from that it was as smooth as it could be :))
<apachelogger> Lex79: the one who uploads stuff :P
<Lex79> stefan_: thanks for that
<apachelogger> Lex79: or we could introduce a testing ppa
<apachelogger> but really, that would be weird
<claydoh> too many ppa's imo
<stefan_> Lex79: coooool now i could even reinstall gwenview :)
<stefan_> see you after reboot
<Lex79> apachelogger: we have no time for do the backports, so we have no time really for testing. Since I do every time the backports alone
 * claydoh emails -devel
<apachelogger> Lex79: that needs to be fixed then
<apachelogger> Lex79: also, "no time"?
<apachelogger> as in, too little time between finishing lucid and kde release?
<ScottK> Note to self: Save then commit.  Not the other way around.
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, bug 489616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489616 in blueprint "Full specifications should be managed inside launchpad" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489616
<ScottK> Good luck on that.
<apachelogger> claydoh: btw about the too many ppas - bug 373197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373197 in soyuz "Virtual PPA" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373197
<stefan_> update worked great for me - thanks alot for your work :)
<Lex79> apachelogger: I just know we need testers and put the stuff in staging is the better way for now. If you want move staging to private we should give access to private ppa
<Lex79> and it's bad
<Lex79> stefan_: you're welcome
<apachelogger> hm
<Lex79> and if you want add a new ppa "Testing"...for me is the same to have "staging" ppa
<apachelogger> Lex79: well, doing staging out in the open is certainly no good either
<Lex79> agree
<Riddell> huh?  the whole point of staging is it's for building and testing
<apachelogger> nono, staging is for building
<apachelogger> not testing
<Lex79> and make staging a private ppa ? :)
<Riddell> also the point is it's out in the open since it's used to copy stuff to the for-users PPA, you can't copy from a private PPA
<apachelogger> if a user does upgrade mid-staging his system might explode
<apachelogger> Riddell: ScottK says copy from private to public is possible now
<Lex79> Riddell: yes, now you can
<Riddell> "PPA description For the love of the blue gears, DO NOT USE." that's pretty clear to me
<ScottK> Apparently not clear enough for others.
<Riddell> that's not what jules the soyuz man told me at UDS
<Lex79> Riddell: users don't read the description
<apachelogger> s/the description// ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: I did copy stuff from the ninja PPA to staging.
<ScottK> I guess we should make sure that's not just a bug that might get fixed at any time before relying on it.
<Lex79> apachelogger: ? :)
<binarylooks> Maybe keeping users updated about what is happening in the ppa or when they might expect a release might help a bit?
<binarylooks> Its a little bit frustrating when opensuse users or chakra users or whatever can play around with the new stuff and kubuntu is behind
<apachelogger> not so much when opensuse or chakra users run into upgrade problems :P
<binarylooks> apachelogger: I admit I do not know how their upgrades went :-)
<binarylooks> Anyway, I thought PPAs could be private, no?
<binarylooks> If they shouldn't be used, hide them from impatient and sometimes clueless users
<claydoh> binarylooks: as to others like arch, I just bunged up my young arch install trying to get kde 4.4, and I thought I had read enough info in order to do so
<claydoh> so its not all peaches and cream everywhere else either :)
<binarylooks> claydoh: u're right. patience is a virtue I do not have :-)
<claydoh> but an honest use-at-your-own-risk ppa specifically for testing is probably vital for a future stable release
<binarylooks> claydoh: thats why I started testing, but u never know if a bug u encounter is halbaked packaging or real
<binarylooks> *halfbaked
<claydoh> again with the 'bad packaging' meme :/, very popular today
<amichair> just got a crash in lucid alpha, the crash reporting assistant doesn't seem to be doing what it's supposed to (e.g. allow me to report)...
<apachelogger> maco: any progress on the kmess?
 * apachelogger giggles 
<jussi01> hehe
<Darkwing-Netbook> well, my desktop finally gave up the ghost again
<markey> sabdfl: considering what is going on in GNOME currently (check Slashdot), I'd really rethink your choices. you're the boss, but the whole thing cannot possibly end well
<markey> I'm just a lowly FOSS coder, but consider this as good advice :)
<Sput> markey: the let's-split-off-from-GNU thing?
<markey> that's part of it. I'm guess you are able to collect the whole picture
<shtylman_> markey: I think its a big fuss over nothing
<shtylman_> GNOME will still be GNU licensed
<shtylman_> they just won't consider themselves part of the FSF or anything like that
<shtylman_> the whole mess is just cause stallman wants to impose certain restrictions on what the GNOME people can or can't talk about on certain sites...etc
<shtylman_> I have a feeling it will all blow over in a day or so
<markey> we'll see about that.
<markey> in reality, the whole conflict goes much deeper
<markey> (if you have been following for the last years)
<markey> this been coming
<markey> has been*
<Sput> indeed
<Sput> I still think it's not a good idea to increasingly rely on mono, for instance
<markey> it's easy to see what has been happening there, you don't have to be an analyst to tell
<shtylman_> true
<markey> they might be able to get out of this for now, or maybe not
<markey> but the conflict will stay
<shtylman_> well... I think lots of the reliance on mono stems from the fact that it makes using gtk bearable
<shtylman_> the api are arguably cleaner in mono/c#
<Sput> that is not an excuse, at all
<Sput> if their toolkit is unbearable without resorting to proprietary solutions, maybe they should look into using another toolkit then
<shtylman_> it may not be an excuse, but when a developer has to write an app... the time it takes to write that app matters
<shtylman_> yea... but thats another debate and problem in and of itself
<Sput> I personally can't understand why people wouldn't use Qt nowadays anyway, all GTK code I've seen made me wanting to poke my eyeballs out with a rusty spork
<shtylman_> many will argue that you need to have a solid c gui toolkit
<Sput> but if they're using mono, they're not using c
<shtylman_> others will say those people are nuts and holding onto old times
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for Sput
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to Sput.
<Quintasan> Sput: this just made my day :D
<shtylman_> haha
<Sput> :)
<shtylman_> I mean...I think all of us here will like Qt over gtk... and truthfully... I do think Qt is far superior from an API standpoint
<Quintasan> awesome, I was in a bad mood few seconds ago
<Sput> and they have this Vala thing, which I personally find stupid, but apparently it makes using GTK bearable without being proprietary
<shtylman_> but people have been using gtk and hacking it to fit their needs for a while
<shtylman_> so many are just faimilar with it and don't see the issues
<Sput> shtylman_: that could well be, but doesn't explain why they want to use C# then
<Sput> either you love your toolkit and keep hacking on it because of that, or you use some completely new API, but then you could as well use a saner choice than proprietary crap
<shtylman_> personally... the "hello world" example on the gtk and qt wikipedia pages tells me all I need to know about using qt over gtk
<Sput> (and I'm calling Mono proprietary even though some people claim it's free :P)
<shtylman_> its not really free
<shtylman_> and it will never be up to the full c# spec... cause there ISN'T ONE
<shtylman_> c# is an implementation
<Sput> it's just ironic that the same guy who invented gNOme because Qt was supposedly not free enough is now brownnosing MS
<shtylman_> its not like c++ which is a spec with many implementations
<shtylman_> haha indeed
<shtylman_> didn
<shtylman_> *didn't think about that
<Sput> it's the main beef I have with Miguel
<Quintasan> speaking of it, why don't we just hack all computers with gtk source code and point whole data to /dev/null? :P
<shtylman_> well..people do change their mind
<Sput> if someone else would be doing Mono because he was being paid by MS or just for the fun of it, I'd say "yeah, well, another idiot getting lured over by MS"... but Miguel should know better
<Sput> ah well.
<Sput> I'm not using a DE that depends on Mono, thank $deity :)
<shtylman_> heh
<nixternal> 14:10:11 [      Sput] it's just ironic that the same guy who invented gNOme because Qt was supposedly not free enough is now brownnosing MS
<nixternal> wow, I never even thought about that
<Quintasan> damn I really lost feel of time
<markey> all this is a petty Dick-Measuring contest. look at the big picture, there is more to it than technical implementation details
<markey> ethical and technical sides
<markey> all this plays together
<markey> to form a complex symphony of hurt
<shtylman_> I don't really use kde over gnome for any philosophical reasons... I find that kde works better for how I need to get things done and is more forward thinking... I also use Qt for my own things so in a way it makes sense to run the same toolkit and have things integrate well
<nixternal> anyways, I could care less what GNOME does, as long as they choose a path that is good for everyone....right now we, KDE/Qt fanbois, need to concentrate on getting our market share back
<Sput> nixternal: and it gets more ironic that a lot of gNOmies keep saying that Miguel wasn't gnome, and that he isn't in any way important for gnome, so whatever he does has no bearing on gnome... while at the same time he posts these things using his miguel@gnome.org mail address
<Quintasan> moar cookies for nixternal
<Quintasan> more market share for us
<Sput> working on that :)
<Quintasan> also free n900 form Nokia for all of us :P
 * Sput notes that he gets a lot of xchat users converted to Quassel lately
<nixternal> before Ubuntu, KDE was where it was at, for so many using the desktop....now, with some mistakes made in the past, I think we need to stop licking our wounds (ie. 4.0) and look forward for KDE
 * Quintasan wants a new phone, his nokia e61 is getting more and more boring
<nixternal> whether brown eggs are better than blue eggs, lets have the users decide :D
<Sput> nixternal: yeah, quite sad that ubuntu got popular enough by pushing the inferior toolkit/DE :/
<Sput> just imagine ubuntu would've been KDE based from the start
<nixternal> I was in the grocery store the other day, and they had brown eggs and blue eggs...I instantly said, "OOH! Ubuntu and Kubuntu eggs" :)
<Quintasan> lol
<Sput> somehow, our grocery stores don't have blue eggs.
<shtylman_> Sput: althought we can all say imagine.. its not actually clear how it would have effected the community
<Quintasan> Sput: I wanted to say we should brible Mark but I guess that's quite not possible ;P
<Sput> shtylman_: true too
<shtylman_> I can argue till the end of time about the merrits of Qt and whatnot... but it really depends on the developers canonical got and what they were happy and familiar with
<Quintasan> hmm just crossed my mind, when the next UDS place will be disscussed?
 * claydoh wants a phone or netbook for xmas, a full tank of heating oil, and for someone to politely smack the 'bad packaging' dude in -devel
<Sput> shtylman_: in the end it depends on what kind of developers Canonical wants to pay
<shtylman_> gnome has (in my mind) always been that DE that spawned cause people were uptight about licenses versus technological reasons... and truthfully... that was a valid concern at the time
<nixternal> first, we need to get Kubuntu to the point where people are purchasing support contracts for it...once this happens, we might have more of a leg to stand on
<shtylman_> Qt was not open source and the development was very closed off for a while
<shtylman_> nixternal: indeed
<Sput> ultimately all we can hope for is that sabdfl sees the writing on the wall in time and does a sane choice before all things GTK crumble down by their own :>
<nixternal> we do have a commercial sponsor, and they have to make some money...it would be wonderful if Kubuntu helped make them some money...it will eventually benefit us all, and not just canonical
<amichair> well who are the users we should be aiming for if we want that to happen?
<Sput> I really don't see GTK having much relevance in the long term... Qt is technically much much superior, it runs on more platforms, Nokia is pouring insane amounts of money into its development while at the same time embracing the community
<nixternal> GTK/GNOME will not crumble...they have way to strong of a foot print...they sat back and watched us release KDE 4.0...sure they giggled and poked fun at us, but they learned not to do the same with the upcoming 3.0 stuff they are working on
<Sput> nixternal: all 3.0 is, apparently, is this new shell thing (which won't run on boxen without decent OpenGL support) and removed features
<nixternal> heh, I said they have way to strong of a foot print, and their logo is a foot print :)
<Sput> it's not even being based on GTK 3
<nixternal> I crack myself up
<claydoh> did we have a decent amount of commercial users pre-kde4?
<nixternal> claydoh: unfortunately not
<nixternal> we had the largest rollouts though
<nixternal> but they weren't purchasing support contracts
<Sput> this whole GNOME 3.0 thing is more and more appearing to me as a giant joke
<nixternal> claydoh: sorry, I read your comment wrong...yes, we did have commercial users pre-KDE4...I was thinking support contracts :)
<jussi01> nixternal: thats cause they didnt neeed them, we were that good :P
<jjesse> are we all debating the whole gnome wants to move away from the gnu project story?
<claydoh> nixternal: well I was thinking support contracts
<nixternal> we had all of the educational stuff thanks to kde-edu, french parliament too which was really cool...and iirc Riddell worked with KDE and others on the educational stuff...if you look through is blog I think there is stuff about it somewhere
<claydoh> so i asked it incorrectly
<jjesse> in the azores?
<nixternal> ahh, claydoh then no, in terms of contracts, Kubuntu didn't have it
<nixternal> in terms of rollouts, we had it big time
<jjesse> wasn't the kdeedu stuff rolled out in the azores?
<nixternal> jjesse: yes
<claydoh> but as   you said a significant base of large scale implementations
<nixternal> I can't remember the name of the project, but it used Kubuntu
<nixternal> it is/was a popular project too, just can't remember
<nixternal> honestly, I don't see desktop support being a huge money maker for anyone
<claydoh> we need to get Kubuntu ti be the KDE found on tv shows :)
<nixternal> that is what Best Buy, CompUSA, and other local computer stores are for
<claydoh> s/to/ti
<shtylman_> nixternal: desktop support isn't a moneymaker if you think about desktop in the consumer sense
<nixternal> claydoh: first we need to get KDE > 2.0 on the TV shows :)
<shtylman_> in that sense desktop services are a money maker (thus ubuntu one)
<nixternal> shtylman_: it is a money maker in the windows world
<shtylman_> but desktop support is important for companies
<jussi01> yeah, I agree with shtylman_ - look at google...
<nixternal> usually companies have someone internal that can provide the desktop support
<nixternal> shtylman_: exactly, gotta look to the services :)
<nixternal> my best friends is one of the head haunchos for Best Buy in the United States
<nixternal> he told me that they will never give marketing/promotional space to anyone over MS, because MS makes them money...he said they aren't making money on the product, but they are making a killing on the services with their Geek Squad
<shtylman_> nixternal: its a money maker in the windows world simply because of the expectations I think. There are a broad number of people who buy windows boxes and then don't want to deal with them so they are likely to take them to a local shop to repairs and whatnot. The interesting thing about windows support is that more often than not they just format
<nixternal> haha, R and R
<shtylman_> the reason they make a killing is because of the high prices and people are SOL when their computer breaks
<jjesse> the money is not in end user desktop support the money is in the corporate service contracts
<nixternal> I was the support manager for CompUSA, and my reports always had R-AND-R, not rest and relaxation, but reformat and reinstall
<shtylman_> yep
<shtylman_> thats the SOP to fix a windows box
<jjesse> and part of the delay on corporate deployments is the lack of managment tools and part lack of enterprise apps
<shtylman_> even my own personal windows boxes for my parents
<shtylman_> thats what I do
<shtylman_> there is no "fixing" ... just clean install
<nixternal> jjesse: didn't MS admit they aren't making a killing on their support options? MS support options are typically 3rd party right? as in you don't call MS and some person from MS comes out and fixes your stuff
<jjesse> nixternal: mostly
<nixternal> MS is making a killing on licensing agreements...ie. $2.5 billion in the state of Illinois
<Sput> MS certainly earns a lot of money with certifications :)
<jjesse> though really in the corporate world my support comes from a partner, IE HP, Dell, CDW, etc
<jjesse> the benifit of MS is the partnership ecosystem
<nixternal> Illinois was 99.9% a Red Hat state, but MS came in and told them lies and tried to make all kinds of so-called deals...Chicago tried to stop Illinois but it didn't work..and now MS uses Illinois as their #1 advertisement to the corporate world
<jjesse> so if i want something done, i go to a MS Partner
<jjesse> which is highly graded
<nixternal> right
<jjesse> i know red hat has partners, but there aren't many if any parthers in hte US for Ubuntu
<nixternal> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver/compare/flash/illinois/index.html
<nixternal> see that shit?
<jjesse> wow 13 partners in the united states
<nixternal> MS came in and lied so bad...a few of the people who do the IT stuff for the state are in our LUG, and they are Linux people...they had to either get trained on Windows crap or were forced to leave their job
<jjesse> the state of illionis is funny to deal w/ business wise :)
<nixternal> illinois sucks!
<nixternal> chicago is where it is at....the entire infrastructure is now red hat
<nixternal> they switched so much they forced all of motorola to switch to red hat on the services they provide here
<nixternal> so when you blow a red light, red hat is taking your picture and sending you a ticket in the mail
<nixternal> damn I hate red hat!
<nixternal> ;p
<jjesse> go work for them :)
<nixternal> I almost did, but not in computer world, in the marketing world
<jjesse> ok so a somewhat silly? question one of the screws keeping my laptop hard drive in my computer is stripped out, what's the safest way to remove it?
<nixternal> is the head stipped out?
<jjesse> yeah i can't get a bite with my screw driver
<nixternal> sears has small craftsman screw drivers that are for stripped heads
<jjesse> i'm a cheap bastard though :)
<nixternal> they aren't expensive...only a few bucks
<jjesse> hrmm ok will have to make a trip to sears then
<jjesse> could i drill it out?
<amichair> jjesse: drilling a hard disk doesn't sound like a good idea...
<amichair> unless it's an ssd, maybe
<jjesse> just the screw on the back of my laptop case
<jussi01> yeah, id recommend against the drilling
<nixternal> http://store.b2bprofessionaltools.com/5247152470-jpg.html
<nixternal> that's what you need jjesse ^^
<nixternal> sears/craftsman doesn't seem to have them anymore
<nixternal> ace hardware if it is a good one might have them...sears hardware might have them as they carry other than craftsman
<jjesse> hrm will have to check
<nixternal> if the ace hardware is a good one, it might have them
<nixternal> they work wonders
<amichair> aren't those jewler's screwdrivers?
<nixternal> amichair: no, they just look like them
<nixternal> the tip is like a drill, so it drills into the screw and bites into it
<amichair> nixternal: interesting, so it's drill-in and then screw out?
<nixternal> yes
<amichair> cool
<nixternal> I bought a set many many years ago when I was doing laptop repairs
<nixternal> that's where HP/Compaq lappies are the win, they use torx and not phillip
<yuriy> torx is a win?
<yuriy> i always thought they use torx just to be sadistic
<nixternal> yeah, they don't strip like conventional screws
<nixternal> yuriy: nope, but you aren't the only one who thought that
<jjesse> i have a 350 gb  hard drive i want to put in and replace my 150gb hard drive
<nixternal> now using the torx on their desktops was a bit sadistic
<amichair> nixternal: a search for "screw extractor" shows all the details - thanks for the tip :-)
<nixternal> amichair: no prob ;)
 * nixternal smells food and gets hungry...bbiaf :)
<ghostcube> ehlo humans :)
<Quintasan> ghostcube: sup?
<ghostcube> not much, watching sensless tv shows :)
<ghostcube> and you
<Quintasan> I don't feel like doing anything until I receive the vote results from MOTU council :P
<ghostcube> hahaha
<ghostcube> its extrem quite in here
<ghostcube> o.o
<Quintasan> why?
<ghostcube> heh no one typing o.o
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> *quiet
<Quintasan> I need to read up the dot and planet :P
<Quintasan> thank $deity for RSS
<ghostcube> heh
<Quintasan> I would already be lost in this mass of information
<ghostcube> any date for the beta 1 packages to be in backports ?
<ghostcube> seen they still in staging
<Quintasan> it actually didn't kill my lucid KVM as I as expecting :P
<ghostcube> :)
<amichair> anyone know if add-apt-repository is an officially supported utility? (as opposed to quick hack, or something for internal use etc.)
<Quintasan> amichair: if it's installed by default I guess it is
<ghostcube> is this in apt-tools ?
<amichair> Quintasan: it's part of software-properties
<amichair> it's 20 lines of code which do 1 thing. and have 6 bug reports on it, because it's functionality is lacking...
<ghostcube> oi
<amichair> so the question is, if this is a quick hack that should be defined as unsupported, or rather should be made really supported, with a definition of everything it should and shouldn't do, and bugs/features properly implemented...
<amichair> JontheEchidna, Riddell: any idea ^^^? or who to forward the question to?
<JontheEchidna> It's officially supported
<amichair> JontheEchidna: is there any documentation of what it's purpose is, what it should/shouldn't be doing? etc?
<JontheEchidna> I think one of the bugs for that is that it has no docs :P
<amichair> JontheEchidna: true... but that's user docs, not design docs :-)
<JontheEchidna> Basically it's just a neat little command-line utility for adding repository entries
<JontheEchidna> and also supporting ppa:/ urls
<amichair> JontheEchidna: that much I can tell by looking at the tiny source
<JontheEchidna> but yeah, that's basically it's scope as far as I can tell
<JontheEchidna> If you have any further questions I'd suggest contacting mvo, who does most of the package tools stuff for ubuntu
<amichair> the requested features are quite legitimate, like the option to remove entries etc... but without a clear definition, there's no telling what the scope is
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I'm planning on doing a kdebase-runtime upload. Anything I should know about before I do so?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I have to check, second
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: also kdeplasma-addons should be uploaded
<JontheEchidna> http://blogs.seattleweekly.com/dailyweekly/2009/12/totem_pole.php
<amichair> how bizzarre.
<amichair> no, how bizarre.
<JontheEchidna> grr, I can neither upload kdebase-runtime nor kdeplasma-addons, due to the incomplete set of packages a kubuntu-dev can upload to :(
<amichair> JontheEchidna: need help in anything that I'm qualified to do?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think you can help here, some higher-up has to update the set of packages kubuntu-devs can upload to
<amichair> JontheEchidna: yeah, I mean in general :-)
<JontheEchidna> mm, nothing springs to mind. (and chicken just arrived... bbl)
<amichair> hehe
<kallecarl> nixternal: just sent a mail to ubuntu-doc maillist about bzr. The issue is that I don't know how to update the repository directly, so I'm emailing the edited xmls.
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Vaneer?content=116356  <- if we are going to go brown, lets go brown :)
<nixternal> kallecarl: that's fine
<nixternal> 'bzr pull' will update your local branch with what is in the main branch
<nixternal> 'bzr ci' will locally commit your changes
<nixternal> 'bzr push' will push your changes to a central repository...since you don't have commit rights to the main bzr branch, you can commit to a personal branch...under launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs, under branches, there should be info on how to push or where to push to
<nixternal> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/687/oxyfire.png  <- that is a pretty sweet firefox theme someone is working on
<kallecarl> nixternal:can I commit to Dhillon's branch?
<nixternal> no, you can commit to your own personal one though
<nixternal> what is your lp username?
<kallecarl> so emailing is best
<kallecarl> carlsymons
<nixternal> it is fine, don't know about the best :)
<nixternal> try this
<nixternal> bzr push lp:~carlsymons/kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> I think that is the right way to do it
<kallecarl> will you get that then?
<kallecarl> probably ~carlsymons at the end of the URl
<kallecarl> one other issue that might show up...there are several people editing
<kallecarl> who resolves the edits? Too many cooks
<nixternal> I do
<nixternal> we have a lot of cooks right now, I love it, but I am the head chef :p
<nixternal> NO! USE THESE MUSHROOMS!
<kallecarl> the red ones with white spots
 * maco passes nixternal some oyster mushroom
<kallecarl> this is kubuntu after all
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDE4+Google+Chrome+Theme+'Sky'?content=116811
<nixternal> w00t! Oxygen theme for Chrome!!!
<nixternal> it isn't the prettiest theme, but damnit it screams KDE!
 * JontheEchidna haz
<apachelogger> note the prettiest is a very political statement :P
<nixternal> I am a very political person
<nixternal> does anyone here use eric for their python coding?
<maco> nah, we use ScottK
 * maco ducks
<jussi01> hehe
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDE4+Google+Chrome+Theme+'Sky'?content=116811   <- woot, mono app for kde! hurry, lets get it in the repos!
<apachelogger>  wrong ulry!!!!
<apachelogger> + we already decided on getting it in yesterday :P
<nixternal> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Firefox+addon+for+kwallet?content=116886  <- nice
<nixternal> oh damn, I did post the wrong earl
<maco> hehe
 * nixternal tries to load his lucid desktop
<JontheEchidna> http://planet.gnome.org/please-hold/ <- a conspiracy :P
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> any dev alive?
<_Groo_> i'm using radeon dri2/kms (im using for a long time now), since i upgraded to lucid with kde 4.4 beta 1 i cant activate compositing anymore. it works with compiz but not kwin.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-13
<neversfelde> _Groo_: well, it is a development version in a very early stage ;)
<_Groo_> neversfelde: btw is the printer settings working? if fails for me..
<_Groo_> neversfelde: and btw kdenlive in lucid has a broken package dependency, it cant be installed
<jussi01> _Groo_: without wanting to push you away at all, it might be useful for you to also check in at #ubuntu+1
<neversfelde> _Groo_: karmic here :)
<_Groo_> well just take a look at the kdenlive package.. its broen
<_Groo_> it has a hard dependy of melt which uses another lib which cant be mixed... lol a classic loop dependency problem
<nixternal> how do you change the plasma theme in 4.4b1?
<_Groo_> nixternal: system settings, has a new icon for that
<neversfelde> _Groo_: please paste the error message somewhere
<nixternal> _Groo_: where? I don't see anything in there to change the theme...I see remote widgets policies, that's about it, and nothing under Appearance
<_Groo_> neversfelde: http://pastebin.ca/1712679
<_Groo_> nixternal: desktop theme details in advance (next to desktop search)
<nixternal> ahh, there it is :) thanks
<nixternal> totally in the wrong place
<_Groo_> btw whats the virtuoso package name? i cant find him anywhere in lucid, so i cant use nepomuk
<Lex79> no yet in lucid
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: workspace tab of the style section in the appearance kcm
<neversfelde> I'll have a look at this kdenlive problem
<_Groo_> neversfelde: thanks :)
<_Groo_> Lex79: do we have a ppa yet?
<Lex79> it's in a private ppa, we are working
<verbalshadow> Lex79 do have a est. on timelime
<Lex79> nope
<Lex79> also, we are waiting Debian for that
<verbalshadow> ok
<Lex79> and maybe we can merge
<_Groo_> Lex79: but is it usable? can you paste the ppa, since im already in alph(a)broken distro, i can try it
<Lex79> _Groo_: the package is only in our private ppa, you should wait a bit :)
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: thank you sir
<nixternal> i much preferred the old way
<neversfelde> _Groo_: don't you have a libmlt1, according to packages.ubuntu.com it is still in Lucid
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ii  libmlt1                                              0.4.4-2build1                                                 multimedia framework (runtime)
<neversfelde> tahts dpkg -l ?
<_Groo_> yep
<_Groo_> neversfelde: thats exactly the problem, kdenlive asks for libmlt2 and melt which is a hard dependency wants libmlt1
<_Groo_> neversfelde: and both are exclusive
<_Groo_> neversfelde: so you have a classic dependency lock
<neversfelde> and apt-cache policy libmlt1 ?
<neversfelde> ah sorry, I see
<neversfelde> seems to be more a problem with non KDE packages
<_Groo_> neversfelde: its an interesting little bug, because semantically its all fine, but since its a dependency of a hard dependency it fails.. it was some time since i saw one of these
<_Groo_> neversfelde: koffice-kde4 is broken too
<_Groo_> neversfelde: krita wants libkdcraw7 and kde 4.4 uses libkdcraw8 for gwenview
<DaskreecH> Anyone has Nepomuk running with Virtuoso ?
<DaskreecH> Quintasan: Hmm ?
<Quintasan> DaskreecH: beats me, let me run mah lucid KVM
<Lex79> _Groo_: I'm fixing koffice, maybe is ready for tomorrow
<_Groo_> DaskreecH: where did you get virtuoso? ppa?
<_Groo_> Lex79: thanks lex... i sugest also to take a look for digikam, it might be broken too
<_Groo_> Lex79: since it uses a lot of the same libs
<Lex79> _Groo_: ok, thanks :)
<_Groo_> im hooked to the new tabbed windows behaviour of kde, simply amazing
<_Groo_> unfortunately since 3d is a no go for now, or i have 3d with compiz or i have tabbed windows... tough choice :P
<nixternal> Darkwing-Netbook: what did you have to do in order to get your netbook up and running with lucid?
<nixternal> nevermind.... kstart plasma-netbook :)
<prefrontal> my karmic KDE just took a dive. i upgraded to the latest KDE SC and that didn't help, upgraded my video drivers to nvidia 190 and 195, nuked ~/.kde, nothing has helped. after login the screen goes black for 1 second and then goes back to login.
<prefrontal>  here is my /var/log/kdm.log: (EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0) (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0) (EE) XKB: No components provided for device Virtual core keyboard [config/dbus] couldn't register object path
<prefrontal> strangely, my mounts are also acting up. i get many 'none' entries in the first column, and I have to start nfs manually using: mount -t nfs -a     (output) http://pastebin.ca/raw/1712774
<DaskreecH> Quintasan: Hmm was for the almost congrats
<Quintasan> hmm?
<Quintasan> I'm waiting for whole MOTU Council to vote for or against me being a MOTU
<Quintasan> I have +3 while I need +4
<DaskreecH> Ah. Out of interest does a -1 make that a +2 ?
<Quintasan> beats me
<Quintasan> probably just one against :P
<DaskreecH> That would be very D&Dish and kinda cool
<DaskreecH> Not in the current case :) but still kinda cool
<verbalshadow> DaskreecH how do you roll an -1?
<DaskreecH> verbalshadow: More like a -1 mace of feathers
<verbalshadow> and it's enchanted so you can't get rid of it?
<jjesse> plus vorpal
<DaskreecH> cursed
<jjesse> btw is the beta 1 out officially and under which ppa?
<DaskreecH> and of course cursed at by you for being cursed
<DaskreecH> jjesse: no
<prefrontal> before the release of karmic I packaged my software (emergent) and one of its prerequisites (libquarter). i even wrote scripts to automate the process. but our software can't be built in the standard motu test environment. we require real gl, and out software doesn't work with software level mesa gl
<prefrontal> this means i can't build our package in a ppa, and it doesn't pass the automatic package build process
<DaskreecH> Woah What's Start playing?
<prefrontal> here is one of my scripts: http://grey.colorado.edu/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/emergent/trunk/bin/ubuntu-motu-emergent?view=markup
<prefrontal> will a motu help me out?
<verbalshadow> prefrontal why does it have to have "real gl"
<prefrontal> its due to one of our prerequisites, Coin3d (packages in repo)
<prefrontal> it just doesn't work with mesa
<prefrontal> here is the software btw: emergent neural network simulator http://grey.colorado.edu/emergent
<prefrontal> any motu want to help me get it into lucid? please.
<DaskreecH> #ubuntu-motu might be helpful as well
<prefrontal> thanks
 * ScottK is working on a kdebase-runtime update if anyone has anything beyone what's in bzr.
 * DaskreecH wanders off to check when B2 is due
<DaskreecH> tagged in 3 days
<DaskreecH> JontheEchidna: Yay SC!!
<Darkwing-Netbook> ScottK: ping
<Darkwing-Netbook> nixternal: <mistrynitesh> any reason why link to karmic specs still showing on the /Kubuntu/Todo/Lucid wiki page?
<nixternal> he must be blind
<nixternal> mistrynitesh: ^^
<nixternal> I see Lucid...but I did just fix that :)
<Darkwing-Netbook> sheesh... I run that "fix" that ScottK gave me and now I cant get ANY UI up and running.
<Darkwing-Netbook> and to top it off my desktop fried again.
<mistrynitesh> nixternal never replies before fixing :D, i think we can then remove the next section which only repeats the link
<nixternal> what section?
<mistrynitesh> nixternal: the 'Specifications' section just below the first line
<mistrynitesh> nixternal: oops... i meant just the line, not the section
<nixternal> we didn't need the section though did we?
<mistrynitesh> nixternal: hehe, you again replied after fixing it :)
<nixternal> of course :)
<nixternal> gotta love editing wiki pages via the command line
<nixternal> split window, so I can talk to you and edit it at the same time
<nixternal> multitasking at its best
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/files/mydesktop.png  <- see, multitasking :)
<ScottK> New armel build failure: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/4:4.3.80-0ubuntu2/+build/1387474/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kdegraphics_4:4.3.80-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Any ideas?
<mistrynitesh> all hail the 'split-ternal' :P
<nixternal> the only way to roll
<markey> want some good old (but refreshing) fun?
<nixternal> if tty1-6 would do that, I wouldn't need tty7 or KDE :p
<markey> lean back
<markey> and enjoy this:
<nixternal> bring it markey
<markey> http://identi.ca/conversation/16617618#notice-16617618
<markey> (warning, it _will_ make you dumber)
<Darkwing-Netbook> ScottK: Yesterday, after removing ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-netbook-appletsrc as recomended when I log in all I get in a blank Desktop with no panels. When i change the desktop type back to Search and Containment I get the desktop for the netbook but, no panel. Any ideas?
<Darkwing-Netbook> ScottK: On a side note, I no longer have to log in twice.
<ScottK> Darkwing-Netbook: Can you add a panel manually with the widget picker?
<Darkwing-Netbook> Crashes KWin
<Darkwing-Netbook> But, I have gotten one.
<Darkwing-Netbook> Every time I add a widget is crashes KWin
<ScottK> markey: Thanks for confirming my decision not to bother with identi.ca.
<markey> that's not really the point of it
<markey> check who said these things
<markey> then think
<ScottK> Pretend I don't know who these people are and the 'splain me.
<Darkwing-Netbook> Anywho, I'm just trying to get it back :D
<nixternal> markey: hahahaha...I swear I feel more stupid than I did 2 minutes ago
<markey> google "lefty schlesinger"
<DaskreecH> markey: That's an accomplishment
<ScottK> OK.
<nixternal> lefty jumped in there quick
<maco> O_o
<markey> nixternal: you've just subtracted 20 points from your IQ ;)
 * ScottK also nots that DaskreecH types faster than he does.
<maco> im with nixternal
<markey> I've felt like that too
<nixternal> markey: shit, 20? I feel like all 30 of my IQ points are now gone :)
<Darkwing-Netbook> 30? LUCKY!
<nixternal> 31 on a good day!
 * Darkwing-Netbook wishes he could get more then 10
 * DaskreecH gives nixternal a +1 intelligence tome of documnetation 
<DaskreecH> One time use. Lasts for a day :)
<nixternal> markey: that entire thread did the same thing python did to me...I can't figure out c++ worth a shit right now...I have gone back to my uni books for help
<nixternal> std::cout << "HOLY SHIT BATMAN!!!" << std::endl;
<markey> hehe
<markey> really, I didn't even bother replying
<markey> they self-destructed
<markey> makes it all the more juicy
<nixternal> I seriously need to go through my c++ books again and refresh heavily...this ubuntu/kubuntu + python love has brainfarked me
<nixternal> yeah, i totally noticed no response by you...it's like, "Here is a lure mr. fishy, take it...now run with it...make yourself tired...then I will reel you in!"
<DaskreecH> markey: ScottK wants this 'splained!!!
<Darkwing-Netbook> ScottK: I'll work on it tomorrow... I'm off to bed. Tis midnight and I get to be apart of a war in my LoCo tomorrow
<Darkwing-Netbook> Night guys
<ScottK> DaskreecH: I think I figured it out OK from markey's Google hint.
<Darkwing-Netbook> nixternal: I'll send it my update tomorrow.
<ScottK> Good night Darkwing-Netbook
<nixternal> so I see plymouth is coming to ubuntu
<DaskreecH> ScottK: Ah Alright
<nixternal> at least that is what phoronix is telling me
<ScottK> nixternal: It's in the archive already.
<DaskreecH> It's been in the archive
<DaskreecH> are they going to use it?
<nixternal> groovy...so with that, I will take my arse to bed now :)
<nixternal> g'nite all you kool people!
<DaskreecH> Ah I think I shall follow to bed
<nixternal> don't follow me to bed you pervert!
<maco> hmm bed sounds good
 * DaskreecH follows maco to bed then
<maco> DaskreecH: oh no you dont!
<DaskreecH> Dang it!
<maco> you're goin to your own room!
<DaskreecH> That's what I thought till everyone started saying I couldn't!
<maco> or ScottK's. maybe he wants you.
 * maco hides
<DaskreecH> I just want to sleep
 * ScottK is too busy fixing KDE to sleep
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<maco> freeflying: youve got about a 4 hour wait
<freeflying> maco: :)
<maco> maybe 2 if he checks IRC before going to sunday services
<markey> gah
<markey> after rebooting, the USB drama started again
<markey> had to plugin keyboard 5 (!) times
<markey> in different USB ports
<markey> to get it working
<jussi01> markey: not fun
<markey> yeah...
<markey> really annoying
<markey> not sure what is causing that, though
<markey> didn't happen with 9.04
<jussi01> so, question is, what chaned from when it was working?
<markey> no idea
<markey> maybe my hardware is at fault... or the software
<markey> hardware wise, only one thing changed:
<markey> I bought an additional (active power) USB 2.0 hub
<markey> currently one HDD is plugged in there
<markey> that's all
<markey> the same thing happens with HDDs too, and my MTP player
<markey> no matter which port I use
<markey> (internal or hub)
<ulysses__> Greetings.
<apachelogger> Lex79: why are libkdcraw7 and libkdcraw8 conflicting anyway?
<apachelogger> the point of a lib package with soversion in the name is really so that you can have the same lib in multiple soversion installed
<apachelogger> so libkdcraw7 and libkdcraw8 conflicting is of greater implications than just making koffice depend on the latter
<apachelogger> Lex79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/340493/ icons and those icm profiles should not be in the lib but in a seperate data package!
<apachelogger> needs to be discussed with debian I suppose
<Riddell> freeflying: you pinged?
<freeflying> Riddell: yes, I'm gonna to add ibus support to kimpanel
<Riddell> freeflying: rocking
<Riddell> freeflying: are you going to update the old ibus support or start from scratch?
<freeflying> Riddell: update the old one
<freeflying> Riddell: what do you think to use it by default?
<Riddell> freeflying: that would sounds good
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, no immediate ideas about that arm failure I'm afraid
<freeflying> Riddell: another concern is how to add kimpanel
<freeflying> Riddell: if we add kimpanel for everyone, then those never use IM will concern about it
<Riddell> add it by locale?
<Riddell> plasma in 4.4 has a new qscript thing to change the setup, it could probably work out the locale
<freeflying> so we will use 4.4 for lucid?
<Riddell> yes
<freeflying> then we might drop plasma-widget-kimpanel
<Riddell> freeflying: isn't that the UI for kimpanel?
<freeflying> Riddell: kimpanel was merged into plasma-addons
<Riddell> despite not working with current ibus?  silly silly
<freeflying> Riddell: seems it works, just tried
<amichair> Riddell: can you please remind me (or link) what are the plans for install-package?
<amichair> seele: are you the one to talk to about kde usability issues?
<Riddell> amichair: we'd like to get rid of it
<amichair> Riddell: what's the plan?
<Riddell> amichair: so anything that uses install-package should be changed to use kpackagekit
<Riddell> kpackagekit is now able to install from the command line
<amichair> what uses it other than soft-props?
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-notification-helper also uses it, since we have to upgrade to a newer kpackagekit for batch support
<Riddell> amichair: apt-cache rdepends install-package
<Riddell> amichair: however kpackagekit may be missing 'apt-get update' funtionality which is what software-properties uses it for
<Riddell> dantii would know if he was around
<Riddell> amichair: gdebi also should go, it only exists because install-package depends on it
<amichair> ouch, lots of depends
<amichair> is all this going to happen in lucid?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: is this kpackagekit update stuck on something?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, a newer version of packagekit, which itself is stuck on a need for a Qt frontend for the new policykit 1.0 api
<amichair> JontheEchidna: any chance for all this in lucid? I really don't feel like fixing bugs in a discontinued piece of software :-(
<JontheEchidna> yeah, this is all supposed to happen for lucid. I wouldn't bother with install-package bugs
<JontheEchidna> or gdebi-kde bugs
<Riddell> right, the Todo is to kill them both, not fix them
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll package polkit-qt-1 from kdereview today
<Riddell> good idea
<amichair> JontheEchidna: great :-)
<seele> Riddell: is switching from install-package calls to kpackage semi-trivial? could it be a papercut?
 * Sput notes that kpackage is about to be removed from KDE, afaik
<Riddell> seele: it could yes
<Riddell> Sput: kpackagekit not kpackage
<Sput> Riddell: ah ok. I was just remembering a current discussion on k-c-d about removing kpackage in favor of kpackagekit and/or shaman :)
<JontheEchidna> polkit-qt-1 uploaded (will be in new queue soon)
<JontheEchidna> glatzor: ^ may interest you
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: have you tested it?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what about polkit-kde-1?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: investigating policykit-kde-1
<JontheEchidna> nice, looks co-installable with what's in kdebsae-workspace
<JontheEchidna> which reminds me, I would like to make a policykit-kde binary package in kdebase-workspace so that people don't have to install the whole KDE workspace to use k3b
<EagleScreen> good idea to people who do not use KDE but likes k3b
<Lex79> apachelogger: libkdcraw7 is gone in 4.4 beta
<Daskreech> Yeah I saw that get removed
<Quintasan> nixternal: any movement in the council list?
 * JontheEchidna uploads polkit-kde-1 to his ppa
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> gluon packaged, lets package a game written using gluon
<_Groo_> Quintasan: kdenlive and koffice-kde4 are broken.
<Quintasan> _Groo_: and what I'm supposed to do?
<Quintasan> _Groo_:  also koffice-kde4 will become a transitional package IIRC
<Daskreech> Quintasan: I think there is only one currently
<Daskreech> How long does a transistion package last? I'm sure that most of them hang around for a long time
<_Groo_> Quintasan: its a dependency problem, both of them
<Quintasan> I won't do it today since I still need to prepare for school
<_Groo_> Quintasan: http://pastebin.ca/1713286
<_Groo_> Quintasan: thats for kdenlive
<_Groo_> http://pastebin.ca/1713288
<_Groo_> for koffice-kde4
<Blizzz> some idea how i can run 64bit lucid on virtual box? get this error message after choosing "install kubuntu" when booting from the iso: http://imagebin.ca/view/PrL-RX.html host is running on 64bit
<_Groo_> Blizzz: do you HAVE a 64bit cpu on host?
<Blizzz> _Groo_: yes
<_Groo_> Blizzz: did you installed 64 bit version of vbox?
<Blizzz> _Groo_: i hope so, right from the repo
<ulysses__> Blizzz: Your processor should support hardware virtualization tu run 64-bit guests in Virtualbox.
<Blizzz> ulysses__: in former installations (32bit though) it was no problem
<_Groo_> Blizzz: poke around the settings, it was suposed to work
<Blizzz> _Groo_: did change some values in general and system sections, was not successful either
<_Groo_> Blizzz: see the log, maybe it has some clue there
<Blizzz> _Groo_: nothing that hits my attention. http://pastebin.ca/1713309
<_Groo_> Blizzz: what cpu? amd, intel?
<Blizzz> _Groo_: intel
<Blizzz> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5550  @ 1.83GHz
<_Groo_> do a cat /proc/cpuinfo and check for virtualization extensions
<Blizzz> _Groo_: i don't know the abbreviations, but as of wikipedia it supports virtualization and is also has worked before when i run a 32bit kubuntu on it
<_Groo_> Blizzz: very strange
<Blizzz> aye
<Untitled_No4> Hi, I have a question about a bug I'm experiencing in alpha1 of lucid...
<refic> well I guess you should ask it then? :)
<Untitled_No4> Wasn't sure if anyone was awake...
<Untitled_No4> Anyway, when I log out both plasma-workspace and knetwork-manager crash
<Untitled_No4> I get the KDE bug report tool, but then it's gone since logout continues.
<Daskreech> Untitled_No4: #ubuntu+1
<refic> I think it's easiest to just ask and then wait for someone to reply
<Untitled_No4> I know that KDE bugs should now be reported to KDE, but I think this is a Kubuntu specific bug since I don't get that on openSUSE with KDE 4.3.8
<Daskreech> Untitled_No4: It is.
<Daskreech> IT's also known
<yuriy> i've seen knetworkmanager crash on logout in karmic actually
<Untitled_No4> Okay, so no point reporting.
<Daskreech> KDE 4.x+1 is always difficult to package the first time
<Daskreech> Untitled_No4: You can ask in #kubuntu-devel if you should provide more info. It may be a sepearte issue
<Untitled_No4> I'll try to find the bug report in Launchpad and see if there's anything I can add to it.
<Untitled_No4> Thanks.
<amichair> what's the proper way to rebase a bzr branch? i.e. resync with trunk (parent) so I can continue work with a clean slate?
<amichair> anything better than "bzr merge" + commit?
<apachelogger> nixternal: I think sabyon is the unwanted stepchild of gentoo :P
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Does it have Bluehair?
<apachelogger> no
<Daskreech> Doesn't count. How is old Moocow ?
<Sput> apachelogger: depends, we're developing a productive relationship with the sabayon guys nowadays
<Sput> and the lead developer has recently become a full-fledged Gentoo developer :)
<apachelogger> I see
<Sput> we refuse supporting sabayon users for obvious reasons, but technically the distro has some nice ideas, and improving Portage benefits both sides too
<ScottK> Sounds familiar
<Sput> pretty much :)
<zorael> Will kmozillahelper and a KDE-friendly Firefox be in Lucid main? I don't see the package currently on packages.ubuntu.com.
<JontheEchidna> zorael: it's being worked on, yes
<ScottK> zorael: Do you have any interest in helping out with Kubuntu development?  We have plenty of valuable work for new people to do.
<jjesse> i found a live usb drive on 9.10 laying around the house, how can i tell whether it is i386 or amd64?
<ScottK> jjesse: Boot it, open a konsole shell and type uname -a
<ScottK> There are probably easier ways, but that would work.
<jjesse> hrmm ok uname =a gives me linux ubuntu 2.6.312-5-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP
<yuriy> wow amarok tells you where you last stopped a track
<jjesse> oh wait it is i686 so not amd64
 * jjesse keeps downloading
<amichair> virtualbox-ose-guest-utils is broken in lucid - how do I remove the half-installed package?
<JontheEchidna> in what manner did it fail to install?
<amichair> "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.32-7-generic (x86_64)"
<JontheEchidna> oh, script failure, nice
<JontheEchidna> maybe try sudo apt-get install -f?
<amichair> same error
<amichair> it's quite annoying testing in a vm without guest addons...
 * jjesse goes out for a run while downloading have fun guys ;)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: found an error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/340716/
<apachelogger> ==11169==   total heap usage: 16 allocs, 15 frees, 851 bytes allocated
 * apachelogger starts running in cicles
<apachelogger> never ever in my hole career as mad c dev did I loose memory
<apachelogger> oh,  phew, bad copynpaste
<apachelogger> ==11231==   total heap usage: 16 allocs, 16 frees, 851 bytes allocated
<apachelogger> more like it :D
 * apachelogger hands out cookies
<amichair> lol
<amichair> you can always blame the clipboard! :-P
<jussi01> nixternal: ping
<apachelogger> not in that case, I forgot to change initStr to destructStr in one of the 3 occurances
<nixternal> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> nixternal: got a second for a quick pm?
<nixternal> sure
<JontheEchidna> [14:26:30] <sandsmark> JontheEchidna: not really tested, but I could do with some feedback: http://home.samfundet.no/~sandsmark/updated-phonon.patch
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> The patch is 18.8k lines long; I really hope Qt syncs phonon for 4.6.1
<JontheEchidna> On an unrelated note, I'm doing a local build of kde4libs w/ policykit-1 support
<Lex79> bah, JontheEchidna we are sure koffice-kde4 is in main ? most of its build-deps is in universe
<JontheEchidna> it's in main since the koffice source package has been in main forever
<JontheEchidna> I guess we have a lot of MIRs to write :S
<Lex79> uhmm yes a bit
<JontheEchidna> which reminds me, did we ever get an MIR done for libssh?
<JontheEchidna> seeing as beta2 packaging starts in a few days we need to get a minion right on that
<Lex79> iirc yes we have, but dunno where
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.ca/1713487 LoL
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libssh/+bug/492931
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 492931 in libssh "MIR for libssh" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> yeah, waiting on the security team for that
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You might give pitti a poke on that on Monday (explaining it's getting a bit urgent due to beta 2 coming)
<ScottK> security team/ubuntu-mir, btw
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: would asac be better since he assigned the MIR to himself?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: asac is also often around on the weekend.
<JontheEchidna> ooo, looks like libssh upstream did a 0.4.0 release
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's also just been accepted into Debian.
<ScottK> Somone should merge/update
<Lex79> what should I do with koffice? wait MIR for build-deps or doing and upload as it ?
<JontheEchidna> If nobody else has gotten the libssh stuff before I get back to night I'll do it then.
<zegenie> Mamarok suggested I ask in here, anyone know if there are any kde sc 4.4 beta packages available for karmic yet?
<zegenie> even testing / staging is fine with me
<zegenie> :)
<Mamarok> he wants to help testing
<zegenie> I want to avoid having to set up a build environment again :P
<zegenie> oh well, if there is any way I can help testing karmic pkgs, ping me and I'll be around
<zegenie> for kde sc 4.4 beta that is
<amichair> JontheEchidna: is bug #133310 at all related to software-properties? it sounds like the bug is there before they even open it...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 133310 in software-properties "Duplicate Cdrom entries in Software Sources" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133310
<yuriy> amarok folks: any chance of getting the vertical tabs back? O:) breadcrumb is so tedious for something so simple
<Mamarok> yuriy: wrong channel
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, I completed the manage-software section :)
<Lex79> ScottK: when you have a second, can you add kubuntu_102_armel_temp_build_fix to bzr? it's missing, thx
<shtylman_> man
<shtylman_> kde 4.4 is utterly broken in lucid right now
<amichair> even the bug reporter is broken, so I can't report the brokenness :-/
<shtylman_> haha
<shtylman_> I can't do anything
<shtylman_> I can't even launch a konsole
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: rock on with your bad self!
<shtylman_> to try and see if things error out
 * nixternal notes that he is rocking out KDE 4.4 on Lucid, both plasma-desktop and plasma-netbook :)
<shtylman_> well arn't you special
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> ;)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, thanks :) if you have some time can your review it
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: probably a bit later this evening I will
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, thanks you are awesome :)
<nixternal> aww thanks :D
<shtylman_> nixternal: you just installed the normal packages? or built from source?
<ScottK> Lex79: Which package?
<nixternal> installed normal packages
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, alright bye
<Lex79> ScottK: kdebase-workspace
<shtylman_> frm ppa?
<ScottK> BTW, new libattica release that we'll need soon.
<ScottK> Lex79: OK.
<shtylman_> or from normal repos?
<shtylman_> I think I see the problem
<shtylman_> dist-upgrade didn't finish
 * nixternal is upset with armel being built with armv6 flags... >= Karmic will not install on the sheevaplug
<shtylman_> haha
<nixternal> shtylman_: normal repos
<amichair> nixternal: u got one of those?
<nixternal> I had to futz around with 'dpkg -i /var/jfdakljfda/fdlajfldaf/daf/dafd.eb --force-overwrite' on a few packages
<nixternal> amichair: yes
<amichair> nixternal: is it as fun as it looks?
<nixternal> I was going to pick up 5 of them at $60/ea
<amichair> what you got running on it?
<nixternal> it is groovy, I want to run irssi, mutt, openimap, and some other communication apps on it...but Karmic or newer won't go on it...so I will probably put debian back on it
<zorael> ScottK: I don't really have any expertise with which to help. :< I mostly lurk the forums and help out with entry-level troubleshooting.
<nixternal> I have Jaunty running on it now...it just serves music to my entire house, which sounds like a big deal, but this place is small :)
<ScottK> zorael: Sounds like you could be helpful with bug triaging.
<amichair> zorael: there's always bug triaging which can use a hand
<Lex79> uploaded koffice to bzr
<amichair> Riddell: a few more software-properties fixes waiting in the branch :-)
<ScottK> Lex79: Done
<Lex79> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-13
<dantti> great :( even after installing itunes on a vm and creating an account I can't by the albuns I want!! Stupid apple & amazon
<valorie> why?
<valorie> I agree that they are stupid, but what happens?
<valorie> while I'm at it, got no answer in #phonon, so I'll ask here: is this sentence correct, for Ubuntu users? Phonon-backend-vlc is in the repositories, as is phonon-backend-gstreamer.
<dantti> valorie: well I live in brazil, and then don't want to sell the music I want because I live here! :P
<dantti> I'm trying to buy mp3 not cds should be easier :/
<valorie> I don't understand why these companies are so idiotically STUPID!!!
<valorie> you are teh smart
<valorie> we're trying to get a music store working in amarok
<valorie> soon......
<dantti> valorie: oh nice, pls sell to brazil :D
<dantti> that kind of music isn't for sale here so I don't get why they can't sell it for me...
<valorie> I can't imagine that we would discriminate by country
<valorie> the PAL thing for DVDs is stupid, too
<valorie> why are they so idiotic?
<valorie> grrrrr
<dantti> at least afaik blueray has less regions
<valorie> regions
<valorie> so stupid
<maco> valorie, dantti: the reason different music is available in different countries is due to licensing restrictions. it all depends what sort of contracts they could get with which record labels
<dantti> maco: sure but I don't get why don't sell abroad if you aren't even exporting to there .. 
<dantti> if they didn't want to have concurrence here it would make sence: "go buy in you local shop", but it is not available here :P
<maco> sounds like those record labels just plain dont want to sell there then
<dantti> it's a shame, now I have to hope some good sould share it in torrents or someone buy it for me :P
<maco> maybe you can buy from amazon.com?
<dantti> maco: no, I tried it first, it was $5 cheaper
<maco> but i mean, they ship all over the world
<dantti> then I saw itunes would sell abroad, but I found that there is an itunes store here (which does not have what I want) :P
<dantti> maco: they don't ship everything
<maco> and amazon doesnt seem to care whether your billing address fits their tld (ive bought from amazon uk)
<dantti> maco: well I tried to buy the mp3 and cd  (and a mouse a while ago) and they complained by my billin address,
<maco> hrmph
<yofel> valorie: phonon-backend-gstreamer and phonon-backend-vlc are both in the repository (vlc since maverick)
<dantti> I tried to buy a geforce too, but gave up and went to ebay
<maco> one of my friends says amazon is convinced she is a slovakian criminal
<dantti> hehe
<valorie> thanks yofel, I thought so, but wanted to be sure
<dantti> they should open an excemption since today is my birthday lol
<yofel> oh, happy birthday then dantti :)
<valorie> happy bday dantti!
<dantti> thanks :)
 * apachelogger thinks that dantti_work should just not live in brazil :P
<apachelogger> valorie: for pal vs ntsc vs secam vs foobar you have to thank patenting IIRC
<apachelogger> ...also pal is superior anyway...
<valorie> patenting software; who thought THAT was a good idea
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I know how/why, but don't understand why people just let it happen
<valorie> or put up with it
<apachelogger> dantti_work: one must annouce once birthday beforehand btw....
 * apachelogger congratulates dantti and throws a ton of cookies at him
<apachelogger> valorie: it is not the software, it is the actual alogrithm if I am not mistaken
<valorie> that's like patenting genes
<valorie> which they also allow
<valorie> the world is crazy
<apachelogger> wiki does not know :O
<apachelogger> In the early 1970s some Japanese set manufacturers developed decoding systems to avoid paying royalties to Telefunken. The Telefunken licence covered any decoding method that relied on the alternating subcarrier phase to reduce phase errors.
<apachelogger> good enough for me, clearly the company who invented PAL wants money
<apachelogger> for whatever legal reason their might be
<valorie> I wouldn't be against patenting and copyrighting and such if it was reasonable
<valorie> but no, it's 87 years plus one million, or something
<valorie> don't listen to me, I'm grumpy
 * apachelogger is tired
<apachelogger> and I dont have milk for my tea
<apachelogger> today appears to be rather horrible
 * valorie DCCs milk to apachelogger
<valorie> although I only have non-fat
<apachelogger> quassel does not do DCC :P
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> we are not the filesharing kind... ;)
<valorie> well, to be strictly honest, milk doesn't DCC well anyway
<apachelogger> did you try it before?
<valorie> only a thought experiment
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> one always needs proof...
<apachelogger> valorie: btw, what was this phonon stuff about?
<valorie> someone who uses ubuntu said they couldn't find another backend besides xine
<valorie> in the forum
<valorie> I just wanted to be sure to give out good info
<al> i think pal vs ntsc wasn't abount patents
<al> it just turned out that ntsc sucks, so the clever europeans came up with pal ;)
<al> you all know what ntsc is short for?
<valorie> no?
<al> never the same color :>
<valorie> haha
<valorie> the best system definitely does not always win
<apachelogger> well
<valorie> blu-ray, for instance, wasn't clearly better
 * apachelogger does not get why one could not migrate
<apachelogger> ...
<valorie> betamax was better than whateveritwas that won that war
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> apachelogger: are you implying that coconuts *migrate*?
<apachelogger> qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<apachelogger> qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<apachelogger> Segmentation fault
<apachelogger> Segmentation fault
<apachelogger> this xbuiding annoys the shit out of me
<apachelogger> valorie: see monty python and the holy grail....
 * apachelogger is implying just that
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I couldn't do without monty python!
<apachelogger> actually I think the phrase is are you suggesting that coconuts migrate
 * apachelogger asks the lord google
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzcLQRXW6B0
<valorie> dear lord I wouldn't want to quote wrongly!
<valorie> This is possibly the funniest conversation since man learnt the art of speech.
<Mamarok> it would be nice to have the 0.3 vlc backend in the backports PPA
<valorie> great comment
<valorie> thanks for cheering me up
<CIA-24> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101213100234-yl69x5khmbkywrtx * D09custompool allow setting of custom pooldir
<CIA-24> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101213100437-8thh3ftwciy2ukjr * D09custompool create dists links in pool
<CIA-24> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101213100509-92cps2q6wlrx3n9r * D09custompool fail if cd to pooldir failed
<CIA-24> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101213100538-rx0gez1a7y87w5g1 * D09custompool typo--
<skamster_> hello all..
<skamster_> could someone tell me how i could make a akonadi-item to a contact-object?
<skamster_> in pykde
<CIA-24> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101213101408-i6uy4dxkl6fxwbc8 * D09custompool install lsb-release, ideally this ought to be replaced by manually parsing /etc/lsbsomething
<CIA-24> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101213101955-zhl2fmhenebhapu4 * D09custompool there we go, good bye lsb-release, now manually grepping and cutting the distro codename
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=stable/oxygen-gtk/1.0.0/src/oxygen-gtk-1.0.0.tar.bz2
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, phonon-backend-vlc doesn't show video with dragon
<Riddell> which is worse than gstreamer backend which just garbles the audio
<apachelogger> whut?
<apachelogger> whut????
<apachelogger> whaaaa?
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> Riddell: have a 1010 package around?
<Riddell> I'm afraid not
<apachelogger> cannot test then :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: any debug output?
 * apachelogger notes that possibly surface rendering is getting in the way
<Riddell> oh also dragon crashes on quitting
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/fWZ96S14
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is because you did not patch pulse
<apachelogger> [0x89bfe4c] stream_out_smem stream out error: Smem does only support raw video format
<apachelogger> [0x890e0cc] main decoder error: cannot create packetizer output (theo)
<apachelogger> Riddell: that sounds like it is coming from VLC
<apachelogger> videoWidgetSizeChanged video width 0 height: 0
<apachelogger> that sounds wrong
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yup, got that in yesterday
<JontheEchidna> Next bit of business is getting it an MIR and integrating it in to our scripts in kdebase-workspace
<ghostcube> beta and update ppa doesnt include restricted anymore, is this right my apt claims it allways on update
<Riddell> ghostcube: I don't know what you mean
<ghostcube> :) if i update my apt it claims no restricted entries found in the ppa files, and when i look into the release files its only main now
<ghostcube> so i just ned to kill restricted in my sources.list?
<Riddell> it's a PPA, it only has a main component
<ghostcube> yeah but it never give ou the warning before thats why iam asking
<CIA-24> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101213142540-3qgqr2eciyhf4uoa * debian/ (2 files in 2 dirs) Remove the debian-changes-4:4.5.85 patch that snuck in last upload, reverting changes made to fix bashisms
<CIA-24> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101213144811-m0rx9syqb6cizxjl * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Adapt kubuntu_52_gtk2_engines_qtcurve_config.diff for configuring the new gtk2-engines-oxygen theme, and rename to kubuntu_52_gtk2_engines_oxygen_config.diff
<JontheEchidna> man, k-d-s take sa long time to branch
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> whos the maintainer of the qtcurve package in kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: I've been known to touch it from time to time
<CIA-24> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101213145928-555wzo8z2l5ks97d * (3 files in 2 dirs) Rename gtk2-engines-qtcurve.rc.sh to gtk2-engines-oxygen.rc.sh, basically changing the default theme from QtCurve to Oxygen-GTK ### Plz wait for gtk2-engines-oxygen MIR before uploading ###
<ari-tczew> Riddell: could you approve clementine in NEW as archive admin?
<JontheEchidna> hey, we can sync gtk2-engines-qtcurve 1.8.1 from debian now that we're switching ot oxygen-gtk
 * JontheEchidna files sync request
<Riddell> ari-tczew: I'll do archive admin bits tomorrow (unless it needs to get in today)
<ari-tczew> Riddell: thanks!
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1206145 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/PackageModel/PackageWidget.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-24> Don't enable the search widget before the package list is populated, so that it
<CIA-24> is impossible to try to search before the backend has initialized. (And crash)
<skamster_> hello all, could someone tell me how i could use the KABC::VCardConverter-object?
<skamster_> it's not included in pykde, if i look the right way (don't know why)
<skamster_> or another way to make from a akonadi-item a vcard-item..
<skamster_> it should be possible, i think.. if not, which sense does akonadi make?
<ari-tczew> do your icons on panels work fine?
<ari-tczew> I click on them and doesn't work :/
<ari-tczew> (natty)
<Riddell> ari-tczew: yes
<Riddell> skamster_: hmm, I'm not sure kdepimlibs has bindings
<Riddell> although that seems like something that should have bindings
<skamster_> Riddell: and there are no other ways to convert akonadi-items?
<dasKreech> what happened to the UO KDE code that apachelogger was writing?
<skamster_> they're not very useable, when they're just items :s
<Riddell> skamster_: best ask on the kde-bindings mailing list if there really aren't bindings for kdepimlibs
<mfraz74> If I add a new wireless connection there doesn't seem to be a way of setting the "system connection" option
<mfraz74> is there something i'm missing?
<Riddell> I don't think it's implemented
<mfraz74> Riddell: oh :(
<mfraz74> are there plans to implement it?
<Riddell> you'd need to ask the developers (assuming there are any)
<mfraz74> any idea who they are?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: my icons on panel don't work anymore after upgrade to **85 version
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259410
<ubottu> KDE bug 259410 in general "Icon plasmoid is not clickable" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<JontheEchidna> fixed for the next 4.6 prerelease
<ari-tczew> thanks JontheEchidna. my patience is exposed to test.
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: looking at the code, if you lock the plasma widgets clicking should work as a workaround. (Right click panel ->lock widgets)
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: yes! thanks
<kronos> apachelogger: ping
<dasKreech> does anyone know if i have the same kernel but a different build number if I can compile against the source and it will cause problems?
<dasKreech> Gah
<CIA-24> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1206171 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp SVN_SILENT: Stylistic changes
 * yofel wonders who did the dpkg sync() benchmarks and said those made it 20% slower..
<yofel> I timed installing kubuntu-desktop in natty pbuilder and got:
<yofel> dpkg defaults: real    18m54.507s
<yofel> dpkg with force-unsafe-io: real    8m37.716s
<yofel> test done on my old notebook, did they use a WD Raptor to do the benchmarks o.O?
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You've looked into ktorrent stuff in the past, right?  It looks like it needs a header file that's no longer shipped in kdebase-workspace as of 4.5.85 (see the armel build log, but powermanager.h is missing on all archs now).
<JontheEchidna> it'll need to adapt to the new API. libraries in kdebase-workspace have no upstream guarantee of being stable
<JontheEchidna> and the solid powermanagement stuff in kdebase-workspace changed entirely
<ScottK> I suppose they know this already?
<JontheEchidna> I'd be very surprised if they didn't
<ScottK> Scribus is a PITA to fix, but I think I almost have it.
<ScottK> qreal/double issue in kdeedu:
<ScottK> ../../../rocs/src/Core/Data.cpp:247:6: error: prototype for 'void Datum::setWidth(qreal)' does not match any in class 'Datum'
<ScottK> ../../../rocs/src/Core/Data.h:88:10: error: candidate is: void Datum::setWidth(double)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you look at that one ^^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: the cpp does not match with the header
<apachelogger> header says qreal, cpp says double, compiler says OMG!!!
<ScottK> apachelogger: Reasonably enough.  Which is correct?
<apachelogger> ScottK: qreal I suppose
<ScottK> Care to fix?
<apachelogger> ScottK: busy right now
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^?
<apachelogger> ScottK: one really just needs to change the line in cpp to say qreal :)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Oooh.  JontheEchidna: You have kdesvn account, right?
<ScottK> Could you fix that in kdesvn and I'll fix it in Ubuntu?
<ScottK> apachelogger: What I lack is the ability to commit the fix upstream.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I can commit the fix quick enough
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are you building -workspace on the arm boxen?
<apachelogger> oh oh oh oh oh
<apachelogger> ScottK: actually I cannot
<apachelogger> yes, I am building workspace
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> but about the commit ... 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Why not?
<apachelogger> one would have to know whether that is a public header
<ScottK> Seems we'd want to know the same thing.
<apachelogger> because I am not sure changing it in a public header would exactly be compatible
<apachelogger> ScottK: it isn't
<ScottK> So you can committ it?
<CIA-24> [rocs] sitter * 1206189 * trunk/KDE/kdeedu/rocs/src/Core/Data.h align .h to .cpp, qreal is not a double on every arch (e.g. not on arm)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: While you're in the vicinity, looks like no one bothered to send http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeedu/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_01_arm_needs_qreal.diff upstream either.
<ScottK> Would you committ that one too please.
<CIA-24> [rocs] sitter * 1206194 * trunk/KDE/kdeedu/rocs/src/GraphicsItem/math_constants.h s/double/qreal fix from kubuntu for arm building
<yofel> apachelogger: want to add that to the pbuilder hooks? http://paste.ubuntu.com/543277/
<apachelogger> yofel: what is that doing?
<yofel> apachelogger: disables sync() in dpkg when upacking files
<CIA-24> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101213204700-q7vopmixucd7zv2i * (D11unsafeio D09custompool) magic by Philip Muškovac to disable sync() calls in dpkg
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks again.
<apachelogger> yw
<Riddell> http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/reviews/kubuntu-10-10-review/2/  Verdict: 4/5
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any thoughts on http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60502123/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-powerpc.kdenetwork_4:4.5.85a-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz - The file listed in the build log hasn't changed since 4.5.
<yofel> "... and, unfortunately, has the same issue of forcing non-technical users to store their entire file system in a single root partition" - the installer can overwrite system files, so what's the point in seperating /home?
<ScottK> yofel: There isn't really one, but there used to be.  He's making present virtue out of past necessity.
<yofel> right
<ScottK> nixternal: PPC box?
<ScottK> OK.  I think Scribus is fixed.
<valorie> Riddell: that review is rather crap!
<valorie> he takes a point because we don't have Software Center?
<valorie> software center drove me insane, in the day I had to use it
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> new kpackagekit is better, IMO
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-14
 * yofel likes software center actually, esp. that it shows software by PPA
<yofel> muon will have that too now though
<Riddell> yes, it is a bit simplistic, most of these reviews are.. download CD, boot into VM, use for a bit, write review
<valorie> yofel, I am looking forward to muon
<valorie> and true, I was using 10.04 software center, to give Ubuntu credit
<valorie> but really, I was only trying to get back to kubuntu with it
<valorie> and it did the worst possible job of installation
<valorie> just horrible mess up
<dantti> valorie: yofel, btw it's on my TODO to show sf by PPA (lots of users keep asking that), but first i need to make the ui a bit simpler :P
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I was looking for some info like that the other day, but didn't know how to dig it out
<yofel> dantti: sadly jonathan is going to beat you to it :P
<valorie> dinner....
<dantti> valorie: what kind of what? you mean knowing from which repo the package came from?
<dantti> yofel: well what can I do? :P I'm a bit busy trying to fix some bugs before fedora has a decent release, and suse guys are also waiting for a patch to a conflicting file so ...
<dantti> hopefully openSuse will have it as default too, which means more consistent desktop :)
<yofel> cool :)
<dantti> and now I have a Debian guy helping on adding an important aptcc feature so hopefully USC will use PK :D
<valorie> dantti, indeed
<valorie> so people in #kubuntu and elsewhere who can't seem to find certain packages can be given better advice
<jjesse> hola
<nixternal> ScottK: ppc box firing up
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<nixternal> just made the silly apple noise, so give it a minute
<ScottK> K
<nixternal> ScottK: go to yahoo.com, is it working for you?
<nixternal> seems to not work on anything other than IE for me :/
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes.  Works in chromium
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> ahh haa, damn cookies!
<ScottK> nixternal: I did what I have time for tonight.  I've got more for tomorrow, so I'd appreciate it if you'd either leave it up or fire it up again in the morning.  Thanks.
<nixternal> ScottK: I will just leave it up because I would forget in the morning
<apachelogger> device notifier can now list remote shares
<apachelogger> that is overkill when you are at university
<apachelogger> omg omg
<Riddell> ScottK: libpackagekit-qt14 is all in main according to the change-override script
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you have a lot?
<apachelogger> ScottK: ../../../../../../../../kopete/protocols/jabber/googletalk/libjingle/talk/base/physicalsocketserver.cc:375:3: error: control reaches end of non-void function
<apachelogger> ScottK: ../../../../../../../../kopete/protocols/jabber/googletalk/libjingle/talk/base/physicalsocketserver.cc:233:3: error: no return statement in function returning non-void
<apachelogger> -Werror=return-type
<apachelogger> wrong or no return types are fatal to this build
<apachelogger> Riddell: a bazillion
<apachelogger> more coming up every minute
<valorie> is that because of UpnP?
<valorie> the remote shares?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<aakshay> Riddell: packaging of kdetoys 4.5.85 maverick is done... can u please upload it?
<Riddell> aakshay: where can I find your package?
<aakshay> Riddell: debdiff is here "http://pastebin.com/MNv7bu42"
<aakshay> Riddell: and rest how can i give you?
<Riddell> aakshay: actually a debdiff against the natty version of 4.5.85 would be better
<aakshay> Riddell: ok.. let me make one against natty 4.5.85 and the tarball i have used is kdetoys-4.5.85 which i used for packaging  natty 4.5.85
<aakshay> Riddell: new debdiff is at "http://pastebin.com/9vxY6JTK"
<aakshay> Riddell: is there any  problem?...
<Riddell> aakshay: from that debdiff I can see some problems with your package
<Riddell> aakshay: the changelog entry for 4:4.5.80-0ubuntu1 is missing
<Riddell> and the version on kde-sc-dev-latest is too small
<aakshay> Riddell: oops!! the tarball i have used is kdetoys-4.5.85 which i used for packaging  natty 4.5.85
<aakshay> Riddell: i think thats why it has these issues..?
<Riddell> that tarball is fine but you don't seem to have used the latest natty 4.5.85 packaging
<Riddell> but it's easy enough to fix, just add back the missing changelog entry and fix the Build-Depends: kde-sc-dev-latest version
<aakshay> Riddell: while making the bzr checkout i used lp:~kubuntu-members/kdetoys/ubuntu
<aakshay> Riddell: changelog will be in debian.tar.gz?
<Riddell> the changelog will be in  debian/changelog inside the package sources
<Riddell> aakshay: ah yes, lp:~kubuntu-members/kdetoys/ubuntu is out of date
<aakshay> Riddell: ohh no!!.. then what to use now?
<Riddell> aakshay: ok I have now updated lp:~kubuntu-members/kdetoys/ubuntu
<Riddell> bzr update    should get the new version
<aakshay> Riddell: :).... now after editing the changelog i have to build the package again?
<Riddell> aakshay: I don't think you need to build the package again, we know it compiles fine
<Riddell> aakshay: so just update to the new packaging, add the maverick changelog entry, build the source package (debuild -S), then take the debdiff against the natty package
<aakshay> Riddell: ok... i need to package it again... :( ... let me do this
<Riddell> aakshay: you could also just make the changelog entry in your bzr checkout  then run bzr diff
<aakshay> Riddell: this will take time because my internet is working very slow... :-0..
<aakshay> Riddell: i will have to run bzr diff against which two?
<Riddell> against your checkout of lp:~kubuntu-members/kdetoys/ubuntu
<Riddell> so checkout is in an ubuntu/ directory,  just edit the debian/changelog file within the ubuntu/ checkout  then run bzr diff
<aakshay> Riddell: ok.. this would be easier and shorter one.. i am doing this then...
<apachelogger> wow that is annoying
<apachelogger> the device notifier constantly pops up with new devices
<apachelogger> ewww ewww
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  So what do we do about kdenetwork?
<apachelogger> ScottK: patch it
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can haz patch?
<apachelogger> looking into it
 * apachelogger is currently in a statistics course
<ulysses> grrr
 * ulysses hates statistic
<apachelogger> odd
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think our gcc is a bit fishy
<ScottK> apachelogger: For gcc fishy and improved are in the eye of the beholder.
 * apachelogger notes that the function which apparenlty has no non-void return, actually has one
<apachelogger> it just happens to be ifdef __linux'd
<apachelogger> maybe it complains about just that
<ScottK> I've got nixternal's PPC box up and running if there's anything you want me to test.
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/EfsqFDHs
<apachelogger> if you could try that one
<aakshay> Riddell: as i understood, i updated the changelog entry for maverick
<aakshay> Riddell: along with New Upstream release i added "Bump kde-sc-dev-latest build dependency to 4:4.5.85."
<aakshay> Riddell: this i did in source directory/debian/changelog
<aakshay> Riddell: now when i run bzr, it showing error "not a branch"... i misunderstood something.... err... please check the steps 
<kronos> apachelogger: liblikeback control file http://pastebin.com/5sej52rh . 
<kronos> and the build log http://pastebin.com/23x6LcTL
<ScottK> apachelogger: Seems to do it.
<ScottK> Once the failed build is done I'll make a proper patch and try a clean build to be sure.
<CIA-116> [kopete] sitter * 1206454 * trunk/KDE/kdenetwork/kopete/protocols/jabber/googletalk/libjingle/ (patches/08.patch talk/base/physicalsocketserver.cc) make gcc not fall over when building with error on return-type by ensuring int functions always return something, neverminding the ifdef's
<Riddell> aakshay: I'm suggesting you make the changes within the packaging checkout, so with the ubuntu/ directory made by the bzr co lp:~kubuntu-members/kdetoys/ubuntu
<aakshay> Riddell: bzr diff output is at "http://pastebin.com/LmtRrNVS".. please check it
<Riddell> aakshay: looks perfect thanks
<aakshay> Riddell:  ok. but can you tell me how this editing will benefit us in the packaged source? how can these two be related?
<aakshay> Riddell: this is not correct. i know... :p ..i will package it  again from the begining and then show you again.. 
<aakshay> Riddell: you don't package it.. i will do it and do correctly next time... :p.. 
<aakshay> Riddell: do correctly this time... :p.. 
<aakshay> Riddell: thanks... bye... :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You were right.  ktorrent is already fixed in trunk.  I'm trying to cherry pick the change.
<ScottK> Riddell: How'd your koffice build go on armel?  Except for that and someone packaging a kdevplatform snapshot, I think we're about caught up on FTBFS.
<Riddell> ScottK: it had another qreal problem, fix compiling now
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  Almost there ...
 * ScottK has ktorrent and kdenetwork fixes compiling (not on armel fortunately or yours would never finish)
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1206469 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ (ApplicationDelegate.cpp ApplicationDelegate.h) Optimize: Create one KRatingPainter in the constructor, and don't create a new one for every paint()
<markey> my ssh passphrase thingie is still borked :(
<markey> I did all that what Mamarok did
<markey> and now the dialog comes up on startup
<markey> I enter the passphrase
<Mamarok> but it's not added to the agent
<markey> but I still have to enter it again for every git pull
<markey> Oo
<markey> but why?
<markey> why me...
<markey> it all worked so nicely
<markey> now it's borked
<Mamarok> another strange error: all my USB sticks/discs that are connected show up twice
<yofel_> Mamarok: if you still have hal installed, that's probably one from hal and one from udisks, hope they fixed that for rc
<Mamarok> yofel: thanks, I guess that's it
<Mamarok> should I remove HAL myself to try?
 * Mamarok uses Maverick
<yofel> you can, the only thing that's broken is powerdevil display brightness control and k3b (I'm using natty)
<ScottK> yofel: Did you report bugs upstream?
<yofel> the brightness control issue was reported already, I didn't check k3b though, but I think that's known, I'll check later
<ScottK> Thanks.
<markey> http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/reviews/kubuntu-10-10-review/
<markey> o/
<ScottK> Fixed kdenetwork and ktorrent uploaded.
<ScottK> So that just leaves koffice and kdevplatform.
<markey> something tells me, Kubuntu Natty is going to rock hard :)
<markey> but guys, please keep the "kde-devel" package
<ScottK> A lot of it depends on how well the X stack lands.  
<markey> it's essential for new devs
<ScottK> Did we remove it?
<markey> yes
<markey> cause Debian removed it
<markey> why, noone knows
<markey> it's stupid
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<markey> why not make Chromium the default browser?
<markey> it beats everything else easily
<markey> especially the darn Konqueror....
<yofel> rekonq isn't that bad
<markey> yofel: yeah, but is it really ready?
<markey> can 3 hackers in their basement keep up with google's army of developers?
<markey> I dunno
<yofel> markey: and chromium depends on gtk stuff so I doubt it'll fit on the cd
<markey> you and your funny CD... ;)
<Mamarok> btw, there is a downstream bug that prevents iPod Touch and Nano to work on Amarok with Maverick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/655908
<markey> this is a bit ridiculous
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 655908 in Amarok "iphone zero tracks in amarok" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<markey> might as well use a DVD
<yofel> *shrug*, I'm all for dropping the cd and using the dvd, but not all of use have 10Mbit download rates
<yofel> s/use/us/
<tsimpson> isn't chrome(ium) GTK based?
<markey> you could offer both
<yofel> tsimpson: it is
<markey> tsimpson: well, "based" is too strong a word
<markey> they use exactly one simple menu
<markey> and some dialogs
<markey> that is it
<markey> everything else is done with other tech
<yofel> markey: doesn't change the fact that it depends on libgtk, libgconf, libcairo, ...
<markey> yeah, sadly. I wonder why noone made a Qt fork yet
<markey> exchanging that stupid menu...
<markey> and putting a real file selector in there
<markey> in fact we had this plan once
<markey> but then ran out of time
<tsimpson> I'd rather use opera, at least it's Qt based
<JontheEchidna> it's not exactly small, either
<tsimpson> and uses KDE open/save dialogs
<markey> tsimpson: and is not FOSS
<markey> which doesn't bother me so much
<markey> but other people
<tsimpson> yeah, but I'd still rather use it to chrome
<tsimpson> not as the default browser, just as opposed to chrome
<ScottK> markey: We do offer both a CD and a DVD.
<ScottK> The bigger problem with Chromium is it's library duplication model makes it questionable for security support.
<ScottK> markey: Can you join #debian-qt-kde on oftc so we can discuss the kde-devel issue?
<markey> ScottK: noone is there
<markey> ah
<markey> oftc?
<markey> hmm
<markey> is that really needed?
<markey> I mean, what is there to discuss?
<markey> the package is very handy
<markey> why on earth would they remove it?
<ScottK> markey: It's not.
<ScottK> It was a KDE3 package.
<markey> it still worked though
<markey> installed all the stuff you need
<ScottK> It happened to almost do what you wanted because many of the package names were the same, but that was just luck.
<markey> heh ok
<markey> anyway, having a replacement for that would rock
<ScottK> markey: What did it do that apt-get build-dep kde4libs won't do?
<markey> ScottK: it's much easier to type and to explain to new devs
<markey> "install kde-devel"
<markey> done
<ScottK> Most people will copy/paste from the wiki anyway.
<ScottK> markey: Debian isn't going to bother.  If you want such a thing for Kubuntu, we'd need someone to mind after it and keep it up to date.
<markey> well I dunno. I found the package a good idea, and many others too
<markey> in the end, it's your call :)
<markey> you could make the package call a script that calls "apt-get build-dep kde4libs" ;)
<tsimpson> the meta packages were always a pain to maintain
<tsimpson> it fell out of maintenance for quite some time, especially when things were moving quickly in the early KDE 4 days
<ScottK> markey: I'd suggest someone who builds trunk edit http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Kubuntu_and_Debian with the right apt-get build-dep stuff and then just direct people to it to copy/paste.
<dasKreech> tsimpson: That was when things were breakneck speed. Now we are just breaking major limbs
<tsimpson> but who wants to edit and upload 2 packages when you change a build-dep ;)
<markey> apachelogger loves doing these things
<markey> all day
<ScottK> markey: apachelogger should make shadeslayer do it.
<ScottK> It's good minion level work that shouldn't overly distract him from his studies.
<markey> hehe
<markey> gosh, why are people keeping at bashing Kubuntu
<markey> what is wrong with them
<markey> and what is wrong with Kubuntu?
<markey> "While KDE is a slick, powerful desktop, Kubuntu is possibly the worst implementation. Try Mandriva first, if you’re a newbie. Or, better yet, PCLinuxOS, if you want multimedia to work out of the box."
<markey> ...
<Riddell> markey: because you'd never do that :)
<markey> Riddell: I wouldn't
<markey> what point is there to troll in forums
<ari-tczew> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> hi ari-tczew 
<ari-tczew> Riddell: hey, thanks for accepting clementine's source. could you approve also binaries?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: if I have time I will
<Riddell> still many more archive admin bits to do
 * yofel thinks plasma is too stupid
<yofel> I just got a plasma-desktop crash because plasma-desktop-appletsrc contained and activityID that didn't extst o.O
<yofel> s/and/an/
 * yofel hides again
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do things
<apachelogger> markey: can you give me your request in a nut shell?
 * apachelogger is a bit short on time this week
<markey> apachelogger: bringing "kde-devel" package back
<apachelogger> jt killed it in a merge...
<markey> he's a real killer
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bring back kde-devel
<apachelogger> important to upstream
<apachelogger> super important
<apachelogger> if you do not bring it back I shall switch to opensuse
<markey> I shall switch to roast beef
<apachelogger> mhhh
 * apachelogger is living on cookies today
<apachelogger> nothing proper to eat and too cold to go out again
<yofel> markey: go to #debian-qt-kde and talk to svuorela, the debian folks don't want it back, or bring the package back yourself
<markey> I know Sune from KDE, no need to go there
<dasKreech> It's really cold today
<markey> yeah
<yofel> markey: read that first http://paste.ubuntu.com/543693/
<yofel> I don't see much point there either, you'll need trunk to write code anyway, so if anything use neon
<markey> don't need trunk at all
<Riddell> you don't need trunk to write code (unless you're writing code that needs trunk)
<yofel> well, true, but apt-get build-dep should take care of getting the build stuff, no need for a meta-package
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1206497 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ (7 files) Move the progress bar in the ApplicationExtender into the ApplicationDelegate itself. This way you can see applications that are being installed/uninstalled without having to click on them to extend the extender.
<Riddell> only if what you're coding on is packaged
<yofel> right, but a kde-devel metapackage wouldn't make any difference there
<Riddell> yes it would, it would be one way to install all the kde library development files
<yofel> well, it that's what you want then yes, it would help, but you don't usually need all of them
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1206499 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ (ApplicationExtender.cpp ApplicationModel.cpp) - Fix the action button not returning after cancel. - A few more bits of polish
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you're going to bring back kde-devel, please make sure it's updated to be correct for KDE4.  
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1206500 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationModel.cpp SVN_SILENT: Non-pointer member items don't need to be intialized in the class initializer list. QList will already be constructed with the default constructor without an initializer list.
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> I heard you guys use PyKDE a bit
<EvilRoey> that true?
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1206502 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationExtender.cpp Enable the action button after a cancel, since we're now disabling it instead of hiding it.
<ScottK> Some of us do, but not me.
 * apachelogger uses windows a bit :D :D :D
<kronos> apachelogger: can u check the liblikeback pastes i sent earlier ?
<apachelogger> magic....
<apachelogger> kronos: maintainer needs to be something @ubuntu.com (you make yourself XSBC-Orig-Maintainer
<apachelogger> kronos: description would be a bit needed ;)
<apachelogger> synopsis could use some polishing IMHO
<apachelogger> a -dev package will be necessary to build packages against liblikeback0
<apachelogger> other than that... :)
<kronos> apachelogger: is the liblikeback0 in the control file correct ?? i had this doubt/
<apachelogger> kronos: yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> except for the description being a bit undescriptive :)
<kronos> hmm.. will look into that
<kronos> apachelogger: and in the buildlog lines 1062-67 ??
<apachelogger> kronos: where is that?
<kronos> http://pastebin.com/23x6LcTL
<apachelogger> nevermind that
<kronos> apachelogger: hmm... i'll get back to you after changing things .. :)
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger hands kronos a cookie
 * kronos "D
 * kronos :D
<highvoltage> hi! kalzium is currently uninstallable in natty because it depends on avogadro which recommends python-avogadro which is curently uninstallable because it depends on python < 2.7
<highvoltage> do anyone here perhaps know if anyone's working on fixing that?
<ScottK> highvoltage: I can look into it.
<highvoltage> ScottK: yay, thanks
<ScottK> highvoltage: Fixed already - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/i386/python-avogadro/1.0.1-3ubuntu1
<ScottK> (last night in fact)
<highvoltage> ah, great. it broke edubuntu daily builds
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Your last upload of clementine failed on armel. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60646521/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.clementine_0.6-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> This should be pretty easy for you to fix.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I saw.
<ScottK> Do you understand why it failed?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: ^^^
<ari-tczew> ScottK: /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:187:17: note: the mangling of 'va_list' has changed in GCC 4.4 ?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Nope.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: so I don't understand and I don't think so that it's easy fix for me.
<tsimpson> hint:
<ScottK> It will be once you know just a little more.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: /build/buildd/clementine-0.6/src/ui/settingsdialog.cpp:589:6: error: prototype for 'void SettingsDialog::SongInfoFontSizeChanged(qreal)' does not match any in class 'SettingsDialog'
<ScottK> /build/buildd/clementine-0.6/src/ui/settingsdialog.h:101:8: error: candidate is: void SettingsDialog::SongInfoFontSizeChanged(double)
<ScottK> ari-tczew: On armel qreal != double.
<tsimpson> if you're using qreal, use it everywhere :)
<ari-tczew> ScottK: upstream should have a look on this
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Agreed, but as long as settingsdialog.h isn't a public header just double/qreal and it's good.  You can send them the patch then.
<ari-tczew> ScottK, tsimpson: does this change (http://goo.gl/rPdia) can fix it?
<tsimpson> looks like it, yep
<ari-tczew> ScottK: to avoid your question: I don't have armel device to test building.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: yes.  that's exactly it.
<ari-tczew> btw. what a quick response! one minute!
<ScottK> ari-tczew: We could work that part out.
<ari-tczew> sorry, 2 minutes after ask on #clementine
<tsimpson> you should patch first and try to compile, there may be other inconsistencies
<ari-tczew> tsimpson: only i386 on my PC
<tsimpson> s/compile/upload/
<ScottK> ari-tczew: I can test it.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: thanks
<ari-tczew> ScottK: do you planning test even today?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: yes.  the build is started, but it's armel, so it will take a while.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: aaaa ok
<Riddell> hmm. koffice failed :(
<ScottK> Riddell: More qreal fun?
<Riddell> ScottK: dunno, logs not available yet
<ScottK> Oh.
<Riddell> ../../../../../../krita/plugins/extensions/dockers/colorselectorng/kis_color_selector.cpp:164:38: error: no matching function for call to 'qBound(double, qreal&, double)'
<Riddell> yep
<Mamarok> apachelogger: again the same packaging problem as with Amarok 2.3.0: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259445
<ubottu> KDE bug 259445 in Collection "the program does not detect the local collection" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<Mamarok> mysql dependencies are not installed for non-KDE users
<Mamarok> not good, that...
<ari-tczew> ScottK: do you planning upload a fix for clementine or rather should do I do it?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: I think you should do it, but I can if you don't want to.
<ScottK> It's still building, BTW.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I'll take care.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: Just ping me when builder will done.
<ScottK> Will do
<ScottK> It's past where it failed.  Now let's see if any other porting issues turn up.
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1206525 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Simplify VerIterator initialization, and make some stylistic changes for consistency/readability
<ari-tczew> ScottK: could you approve binary packages when I have done uploaded fix?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Not sure if I'll have time.
<ScottK> We'll see if i can get to it.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: what do you need to do as archive admin to approve new packages?
<ScottK> I don't see it being documented very well.
<Riddell> ari-tczew: accepted
<ScottK> for binary New you are the final review that the packaging is correct and that it's installing files where it should, etc.
<Riddell> ari-tczew: although I'm not convinved that ./usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light/apps/24/clementine-panel-grey.png and similar files are in the right place
<ScottK> ari-tczew: It built, so I think you can upload when ready.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: thanks, I'm on it
<ScottK> ari-tczew: You're welcome.
<ScottK> apachelogger, Riddell: KDE SC 4.5.85 is now built on all archs ....
<ScottK> apachelogger: Have you got a minion that could package up a snapshot of kdevplatform and kdevelop so we can  knock those off the FTFBS list?
<Riddell> ScottK: awooga!
<ScottK> Blogged it.  http://skitterman.wordpress.com/2010/12/14/current-kde-sc-development-release-built-on-armel/
<Riddell> ScottK has a blog?
<ScottK> Sure.  Don't you read planet ubuntu?
<ScottK> IIRC I started before Intrepid released.
<Riddell> I do but not in its entirety
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-15
<apachelogger> ScottK: it woudl appear that I have no usable minions right now...
 * apachelogger notes that shadeslayer did surprisingly little since UDS, making him think that maybe it was too son to go there... :(
<Riddell> he's had exams
<apachelogger> me too :S
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot117.png grantlee \o/
<nigelb> um, what is sc in respect to kde?
<ScottK> nigelb: Software Collection.
<ScottK> nigelb: KDE is now the community and not the software.
<tsimpson> KDE is like the group, KDE SC is the product
<nigelb> ScottK: Ah, I read the article twice trying to work out what's SC :)
<ScottK> Sorry.
<nigelb> s/article/blog post 
<nigelb> ScottK: Nah, its probably because I got used to hearing SC for software center :/
<ScottK> Updated
 * nigelb hugs ScottK :)
<nigelb> Now, I remember again why I like the Kubuntu people a lot :D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> [Debug] You fool!!! This HttpDaemon does only supports 'GET'!!!! Go away!!!! You are so stupid for thinking that I am smarter than a tomato!!!
<apachelogger> I wonder who wrote that debug message
<apachelogger> doesnt even make sense
<apachelogger> oh well
 * apachelogger invokes the blame
 * apachelogger hands nigelb a cookie while he is around
 * nigelb hugs apachelogger :)
<markey> hmm
<markey> why do you refer to ARM as "Armel"?
<Tm_T> markey: good question, apparently "Armel" refers to ARM emulator
<kubotu> why do you refer to ARM as "Armel"?
<Tm_T> kubotu: you repetitive you
<agateau> markey: Tm_T: iirc armel is arm eabi little-endian
<markey> ah, thanks
<markey> the term is a bit confusing :)
<markey> cause usually you would say, "We have this build for the ARM architecture."
<Tm_T> agateau: ah, different sources gives different meaning apparently
<agateau> Tm_T: :)
<kubotu> I still don't get too excited :) you should still be able to test, should work fine
<Tm_T> markey: ^ the bot owner might like to turn the bot less verbose
<agateau> markey: yeah, except it potentially won't work on one half of the arm machines :)
<agateau> (assuming big endian are as common as little endian arm, which I doubt actually)
 * agateau is still a bit of an arm noob
<markey> Tm_T: bot owner?
<markey> kubotu: version
<kubotu> I'm a v. 0.9.15 (master branch, revision a95675a [rss: watch handle case during rename]) [19 days, 17 hours, 30 minutes and 54 seconds ago] rubybot, (c) Tom Gilbert and the rbot development team - http://ruby-rbot.org
<markey> it's not mine...
<markey> agateau: hmm, I think ARM rocks. in fact I'd love to get rid of X86, and see ARM becoming the successor. in mobile space this has already happened, but Intel is far too huge for letting them grow much in the server space
<markey> and desktop, it would only matter for Linux
<markey> but still, ARM is great
<markey> very very efficient
<markey> and even the ISA is nice, programming it in Assembler is almost fun :)
<markey> like in good ole times
<agateau> markey: heh
<agateau> I kinda agree, at least I am considering replacing my home server with an arm-based machine
<markey> agateau: wait for the next-gen ARM, the "Eagle"
<markey> it's going to rock
<markey> (A 15)
<agateau> and I was lucky to get an efika sb during uds
<agateau> but that one is not replacing my laptop for now!
<markey> I must say, I recently bought an HTC Desire phone (Android) with 1Ghz Snapdragon SoC
<markey> it's insanely fast
<markey> (for a phone)
<markey> kinda amazing
<agateau> what worries me a bit is that now that intel is working with nokia on meego, they may try to sneak atom there
<markey> agateau: of course
<markey> Intel is well on the way of shrinking Atom to 22nm
<markey> and they will try to get it into phones
<markey> but ARM might just be too good for them to tackle
<agateau> unfortunately technical superiority is not always enough to succeed
<markey> right
<markey> Intel has better fabs than anyone else
<markey> they can take crap ISA, through billions at it, make it work anyway
<Tm_T> apachelogger: howdy
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy
<apachelogger> markey: snapdragon would be way faster if it didnt have to cope with crappy software
<apachelogger> such as *cough* java
<markey> apachelogger: Darlek is quite fast
<kubotu> dont work with other install (although i don't know who tomwilso is :/
<markey> google ain't daft
<markey> but yeah, C++ with Qt could be even cooler
<kubotu> plugs into the matrix and Trinity downloads it in main could be done for now. Thanks.
<apachelogger> nah, only if done right
<apachelogger> and since only 0.09% of Qt developers know how to do efficient Qt...
<markey> nah
<markey> nonsense
<markey> modern GUI apps like e.g. Amarok, they do *no* number crunching at all
<markey> we don't have any complex algorithms 
<markey> all delegated to libs
<markey> so that makes it very easy to write efficient code
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but
<kubotu> we need to revert to native as the hashing functions I wrote yesterday, which consistenly only of a, b, i, r, x and k
<apachelogger> if you do not know how to use the libs the sophisitcated algorithms within the libs will not help you
<markey> apachelogger: ok, you can make some stupid mistakes, e.g. with blocking the GUI
<markey> that is probably the #1 issue
<apachelogger> like say people use qstandarditemmodel for every sort of model since it is a *standard* model
<markey> with Qt apps
<markey> but still, learning that is not rocket science
<apachelogger> it is not just blocking really
<markey> e.g. our very new contributor, Ralf Engels from Nokia, he has no issues at all with coding Qt stuff
<markey> it's almost like he does it all day
<apachelogger> if you haven't read krake's blog post about async app magic stuff, I can very much recommend this
<markey> :p
<apachelogger> well, actually, let me just expand the argument to the lot of software development in general ;)
<apachelogger> like applications that initialize *cough* all scriptengine stuff in blocking manner, or *cough* initialize all their widgets in blocking manner...
<apachelogger> running plasma-mobile on the n900 I only realized how much time the latter really takes
<apachelogger> supposedly plasma could start in the blink of an eye if the widget startup was lazy initialized
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's this kind of thing getting fixed could cause mobile work to help desktop performance too.
<ScottK> New skrooge release someone should package up.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'm looking at sip4-qt3 again.  Did you fix the stuff POX told you to fix (sorry, forgot)?  Apologies also for taking to long to look at it.
<maco> thats funny. afternoon utc, and no sign of the scot that isnt scott yet
<ScottK> maco: Weren't you going to fix some armel FTBFS for me the other day?
<maco> yeah...how abou tomorrow after my bio exam, since then i'll be on campus and thus have bandwidth for downloading/uploading packages?
<maco> (and also because i'll be done with this week's finals)
<ScottK> Great.
<drdanz> Hi, I tried to create a package for KParts Plugin (http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=125066) because I couldn't find it anywhere. Is it really missing or maybe it is packaged with some other name? If it is not packaged, can anyone review my package and tell me if I'm doing it right or if I am missing something?
<kubotu> i was doing the dummy transition package and see ARM becoming the successor. in mobile space this has already happened, but Intel is well on my netbook
<droidslayer> Riddell: coming to http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntudeveloperday?
<droidslayer> Riddell: coming to http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntudeveloperday
<droidslayer> Bah....
<Riddell> hmm, might be a bit far
<droidslayer> :P
<ScottK> Quintasan: How do you determine the API version for sip4-qt3?
<apachelogger> aloha
<apachelogger> why do I never get invited to ubuntu developer days in india
<apachelogger> it is a shame
<Riddell> I believe it's an open invitation
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I'm not sure I like the device notifier notifying me of me worker's windows shares...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: same here
<apachelogger> it is horrible on campus
<ScottK> Can we default that to off in k-d-s?
<kubotu> later tonight/tomorrow Can we talk about the right packages
<Riddell> since 4.6 isn't out yet best thing would be to find the relevant upstream and moan at them
<Riddell> apachelogger: is kubotu making random comments again?  is this done just to annoy me or for some greater purpose?
<ScottK> Riddell: Isn't that enough?
<Riddell> ScottK: isn't what?
<ScottK> Being an annoyance enough of a reason?
<Riddell> depends how evil apachelogger wants to be
<Riddell> ScottK: "I'm going to create the first tarball for KDevelop 4.2 later today"
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Moar progress.
<ari-tczew> kde-zeconf update failed. subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Riddell> ari-tczew: lucky you, a new bug to investigate :)
<Riddell> agateau: git question
<Riddell> if I have a revision adec5bbc4893b290395f8ced35bf597d0fdefdba how do I find the diff to the previous revision?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: go ahead :P
<agateau> git diff adec...^
<Riddell> agateau: that shows me diff against current version
<agateau> Riddell: ah right
<agateau> git diff adec5bbc^..adec5bbc
<agateau> Riddell: or simpler: git show adce5bbc
<agateau> *adec5bbc
<Riddell> perfect, thanks
<agateau> yw
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1206713 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (3 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Fix a bug where a transaction cancelled due to an authorization error/cancelment
<CIA-116> wasn't removed from the transaction stack, as well as a bug where the
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1206723 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationDetailsView/ (ApplicationDetailsWidget.cpp ApplicationDetailsWidget.h) Add a KRatingWidget next to the application icon/name/description in the header to display the popcon rating.
<apachelogger> Riddell: very evil I want to be
 * apachelogger wants to become a darth vader eventually
<apachelogger> muahahahah
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> matrix fun
<apachelogger> o/
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/nQNyI.png
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's new?
<JontheEchidna> Rating widget
<JontheEchidna> I'm fairly happy with the layout of the app pages now
<kubotu> when bulldog98 is happy with it, and it'll go to go for
<Riddell> ah hah, where does that go?
<kubotu> Riddell: I'm offended!
 * JontheEchidna giggles
<JontheEchidna> The ratings come from the popcon scores, nothing too special.
<Riddell> right
<JontheEchidna> A standard 1-5 star rating system that users of the Ubuntu Software Center or Muon could submit their ratings to via the application would be better, though
<JontheEchidna> dunno if the USC guys are planning on a non-popcon rating system
<Riddell> yes I thought that was what they had/were doing
<JontheEchidna> iirc they had some sort of rating system in right before lucid, but they pulled it due to code immaturity or something
<JontheEchidna> doesn't seem to do ratings atm, at any rate: http://i.imgur.com/spoWF.png
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: are you looking at the extras.ubuntu.com updates stuff?
<JontheEchidna> I noticed a new URI in the sources.list for that in maverick, but it always 404'd for me
<KRF> apachelogger: not sure who's responsible for the german announcements, but: http://www.kubuntu-de.org/nachrichten/software/programmierung/2045-kdevelop-4-1-1-mit-kubuntu-paketen-verfuegbar references the wrong ppa
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it should be there now, I believe there's some XML description of the contents
<KRF> or Nightrose ^
<Riddell> KRF: probably best to ask in #kubuntu-de
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: so visiting the repo in chromium I noticed a "daily-journal" package. Is that what you were talking about?
<JontheEchidna> oh, it it just like another partner repo?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.
<ScottK> It's much scarier than that.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's the new partner repo but now has a process for free software without paying canonical
 * ScottK looks for references.
<Riddell> oh and ScottK disapproves :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostReleaseApps
<ScottK> Tm_T: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20101215.1/natty-desktop-powerpc.iso
<ScottK> Any reason (beyond no one did it yet) that kdepim-runtime is updated to 4.4.8 and kdepim isn't?
<Riddell> mm, that should be in
<ScottK> I'll have a look.
<ScottK> Looks like it's in bzr, just didn't get uploaded.
<Riddell> yes I guess so
<Riddell> want to upload it?
<ScottK> Sure.
<Riddell> thanks
<ScottK> I'll merge from Debian first.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: since extras.ubuntu.com behaves as a regular repository, muon will show it as one, so there shouldn't be anything preventing it from working
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: right but there is (I believe) an XML file somewhere to say what's new so software centre can put it in its what's new section
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It would possibly make sense to put some extra warnings around it (as presumably you do for third party repositories)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ah, I know the one you're talking about
<JontheEchidna> bleh, lousy connection
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ah, I know the one you're talking about. It's /usr/share/app-install/menu.d/new.menu which is shipped in the software-center package
<Riddell> that could be it
<Riddell> so it has similar data as the .desktop files for other packages
<Riddell> other applications I should say
<JontheEchidna> actually, it's the featured.menu in the same folder
<JontheEchidna> USC uses some sort of zeitgeist magic to determine new packages
<JontheEchidna> so new.menu is basically just a shell that USC uses for making the "new" section GUI
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/7dpXrrZ8 It's similar to the categories.xml files that USC, KPK and MSC use, but I don't think that we'd really want to use USC's since it's basically all gnomey apps
<JontheEchidna> grr, connection dropped again. What was my last message?
<Riddell> ...it's basically all gnomey apps
<Riddell> hi kronos 
<kronos> Riddell: hey. 
<kronos> Riddell: any task for me ?
<Riddell> kronos: not yet but kdevelop tars are due out later today
<Riddell> kronos: don't have an ICQ account do you?
<Riddell> we need some way of testing bug 676663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676663 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu Karmic) "Kopete ICQ plugin broken due to login server change" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676663
<Riddell> apachelogger: any ideas how to test that?
<kronos> Riddell: no ..
<ScottK> Riddell: Maybe kronos could work on the MIR for libasyncns since shadeslayer is slacking.  No one else did it, did they?
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't believe anyone has
<Riddell> kronos: fancy doing that?
<kronos> Riddell: u will have to guide me though ..
<Riddell> kronos: review the package libasyncns for these requirements https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements
<kronos> Riddell: i guess an MIR has been filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libasyncns/+bug/689766
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 689766 in libasyncns (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libasyncns needed as b-d of loudmoyth" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> kronos: It would be good if you could review the MIR requirements and add the missing details.
<kronos> ok
<Riddell> afiestas: do you know the answer to this? 
<Riddell> 18:21 < shane4ubuntu> Ok, I have a wireless mouse (trackball actually) in gnome it would alert me when the battery was low, is there any thing to do that in KDE?
<maco> afiestas: nevermind. its not a bluetooth wireless mouse
<afiestas> maco:  Riddell anyway if the usar can provide some dbus output I can help
<Riddell> afiestas: he's in #kubuntu now
<maco> afiestas: he's in #kubuntu if you want to ask about dbus
<kronos> ScottK: a couple of problems i found. Standards-version is 3.7.2 instead of 3.8.4 . Maintainer is not @ubuntu.com and the debian/compat is 5 while debhelper recommends 7.
<Riddell> I don't think those should be problems for main
<ScottK> Agreed
<nixternal> i can say this, my wireless mouse doesn't show battery status in gnome. i want that now :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd take doko's suggestion to port to another library already in Main if he'll agree to maintain the port.
<ScottK> nixternal: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20101215.1/natty-desktop-powerpc.iso today thanks to your powerpc box.
<nixternal> rock on with your badself!
<ScottK> apachelogger did the patch for the only tricky one.
<Riddell> kronos: bug 683439 would be interesting if you're wanting to do some package changes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683439 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "split kalgebra mobile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683439
<kronos> Riddell: i'll try that one.
<kronos> Riddell: the MIR request filed has a spelling mistake - at 2 places it says loudmoyth instead of loudmouth . does this matter ?
<Riddell> kronos: shouldn't matter unless it's confusing to the reader
<Riddell> kronos: kalgebra should be split into three packages, kalgebra-common, kalgebra and kalgebra-mobile
<apachelogger> Riddell: get an icq account and try to login
<apachelogger> unpatched kopete will fail to login, patched one will succeed
 * apachelogger finds it a bit odd that no one has bothered to try that
<apachelogger> maybe kopete got no icq users?
<apachelogger> or no users at all?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: ^?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: <KRF> apachelogger: not sure who's responsible for the german announcements, but: http://www.kubuntu-de.org/nachrichten/software/programmierung/2045-kdevelop-4-1-1-mit-kubuntu-paketen-verfuegbar references the wrong ppa
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I know
<neversfelde> my quasselcore died and everyone who could change this is offline now :)
<Riddell> NCommander: can you make out what we should do about this neon stuff in bug 664431 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 664431 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Natty) "QT on armel is built with NEON by default" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664431
<kronos> Riddell: what should kalgebra-common and kalgebra-mobile contain ?
<Riddell> kronos: kalgebra should contain /usr/bin/kalgebra and the associated .desktop file, kalgebra-mobile should contain /usr/bin/kalgebra-mobile and kalgebra-mobile.desktop
<Riddell> kalgebra-common should contain everything else
<Riddell> kalgebra-common should conflict and replace old kalgebra (as should kalgebra-mobile)
<rbelem> Riddell, http://identi.ca/attachment/35886187
<rbelem> apachelogger, ^
<Riddell> oh hi rbelem 
<rbelem> ScottK, ^
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> gosh, a little rbelem!
<rbelem> :-D
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly cookies all around | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Let's package beta 2! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Congratulations rbelem
<rbelem> :-D
<ScottK> rbelem: Congratulations.  Speaking as a parent of multiple teenagers I can honestly say you've no idea what you've signed yourself up for.
<rbelem> ehehe :-)
<rbelem> thx ScottK 
<ScottK> You think I'm joking.  Check in with me in ~16 years.
<rbelem> I remember ten years ago when i was teen. I gave lots os headaches to my mother :-)
<highvoltage> ScottK: how old are you btw?
<DarkwingDuck> 103
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: is 103
<ScottK> highvoltage: 47.
<ScottK> So DarkwingDuck was ~ right.
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> love you too ScottK :P:P
<kronos> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/s9bwuqRE
<kronos> Riddell: still need to change synopsis .
 * apachelogger dances around with rbelem \\o/
<apachelogger> *hugs* cookies !!! unicorns!!!
<apachelogger> kronos: how is liblikeback coming along?
<kronos> apachelogger: couldnt do much after that .. had been out all day ..
<kronos> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/2020734 . where should these files go ? liblikeback0 or the -dev package or both ?
<apachelogger> certainly not both :D
<apachelogger> then there would be a conflict ^^
<apachelogger> the cmake files goes into -de
<apachelogger> v
<apachelogger> the png actually, ideally, would get their own package
<apachelogger> -data for example
<apachelogger> (with arch: all, so that this package only gets generated on one architecture, since it is architecture independent anyway)
<ScottK> Or -common
<apachelogger> or -share ;)
<kronos> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/JW1J6Jgc updated control file
<apachelogger> kronos: description would not describe it to someone who does not know what likeback is about :)
<apachelogger> also you can drop the section lines in liblikeback0 and -data (they will use the one defined for the source if none is defined, and the source is libs, so...)
<kronos> any suggestions for description ??
<apachelogger> not really, I am knee deep in interpolation stuff right now ^^
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> kronos: liblikeback0 needs to depend on -data
<apachelogger> -data neesd a depends line with misc:Depends and -dev also needs the misc stuff
<apachelogger> (without misc debhelper grows every so grumpy with you and starts whining and whatnot ^^)
<kronos> hmmm
<kronos> apachelogger: hows this "Likeback is a user feedback tool that allows users of an application to communicate their opinions/liking of the application to its developers. It makes the developers understand and satisfy better the needs of the users."
<ScottK> kronos: I'd say helps instead of makes.
 * kronos is making notes.
<NCommander> Riddell: *grumble* that should have been fixed
<apachelogger> http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/09/rainbow-hash-cracking.html
<apachelogger> epic wallpaper he's got there
 * rbelem hugs back apachelogger
<rbelem> :-D
<ScottK> NCommander: Read the bug.  It's a bit more complicated than we thought.
<NCommander> ugh
<ScottK> On a more positive note we fixed all the qreal/double stuff without anyone from the arm team needing to help.
<ScottK> (for KDE 4.6 beta 2)
<NCommander> ScottK: thanks (on the later), great work
<NCommander> Riddell: ScottK: I'm not seeing the bug
<NCommander> We're not going to provide a NEON compiled version of Qt.
<NCommander> It breaks compatibility with a ton of boards
 * ScottK doesn't recall which one it is, but thought Riddell linked you to it.
<ScottK> NCommander: We can do most of it at runtime.
<ScottK> NCommander: What supported boards does it break (I'm aware of one)?
<ScottK> The proper fix for Natty is runtime detection, not disabling it.
<NCommander> ScottK: Qt doesn't support dynamically loading a NEON version, does it?
<ScottK> Sort of.
<NCommander> ScottK: anyway, it breaks everything expect OMAP
<ScottK> It's the sort of that's the tricky part.
<apachelogger> thiago says it does
<NCommander> (in theory, imx51 would work, but about half the hardware in the wild have buggy NEON implimations)
<apachelogger> with patchy or something like that
<NCommander> apachelogger: patchy?
<apachelogger> there is runtime detection in some Qt branch (master or 4.7 not sure)
<NCommander> Still doesn't help for cases with boards with buggy NEON
<NCommander> The only way to do a NEON version at the moment is to use hwcaps, and provide a qt4-neon as a separate package
<apachelogger> maybe introduce a blacklist?
<NCommander> apachelogger: no sane way to autodetect
<apachelogger> <3 hardware
<NCommander> There are difficult logistics of providing NEON packages. 
<NCommander> Right
<NCommander> Read through the bug
<NCommander> If runtime detection exists, and is known to work properly, no issues from me
<NCommander> But a non-NEON confirmation MUST work, or its a high/critical bug.
<NCommander> ^- ScottK apachelogger Riddell 
<ScottK> NCommander: We didn't ask for your help to have you tell us the same thing ogra's already bitched about.  We'd like some actual help figuring it out.
<NCommander> oh, you mean making autodetection out?
<NCommander> s/out/work/g
<NCommander> I thought ogra wanted to keep it on
 * NCommander might be slightly exhausted
<ScottK> NCommander: Since N900 is one of our targets this cycle, lack of Neon support is a real problem.
<ScottK> He just wants Neon out.
<NCommander> N900 has NEON
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> d'oh
<ScottK> Exactly.
 * NCommander goes to drink coffee
<NCommander> ScottK: TBH, I recommend doing a hwcaps version of NEON
<NCommander> Even with the hand-optimized NEON code, a full compile with NEON will get you a much better performance increase
<ScottK> NCommander: Find Thiago's discussion of it in the bug and help us sort it out.
<NCommander> No, I see it
<NCommander> Thigao's runtime detection would make specific hand-optimized functions be NEONed
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<NCommander> What you want for max performance is a full build of Qt in NEON, you have to do multiple packages of Qt to make that work
<NCommander> ScottK: cya. glad to discuss more when you return
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please discuss with NCommander.
<Riddell> bug 664431
 * apachelogger is doing homework!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 664431 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Natty) "QT on armel is built with NEON by default" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664431
<ScottK> Riddell: kdepim done in Natty and the updates PPA.
<apachelogger> NCommander: that is 48 hours of building right there
<ScottK> BBL
<Riddell> ScottK: lovely
<NCommander> apachelogger: I didn't say it would be fun ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Don't forget we want the qws version too.
<apachelogger> ^^
<NCommander> ScottK: QWS?
<apachelogger> ScottK: uhhh
<apachelogger> NCommander: non-X11 Qt
<NCommander> AHHHH
 * NCommander jumps out of the nearest emergency window
<apachelogger> 72 hours of Qt building
<apachelogger> oh this is going to be fun :D
<apachelogger> people will hate us
<apachelogger> :D :D :D :D
<apachelogger> love it
<Riddell> what's this about QWS?  I haven't heard any suggestion that's going (back) in the archive
<apachelogger> Riddell: qws is part of Qt
<apachelogger> nowadays anyway
<Riddell> yes I know, we had packages of it in maverick but it didn't get past new because people didn't want a second compile of Qt in the archive
<apachelogger> well, I gather it is something important for mobile movement
<Riddell> apachelogger: moderately, but the advise from upstream is to wait for Lighthouse. Our people only the binary incompatible bits rebuilt for QWS and that's fiddly to do so it remains in PPA only
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> too bad, only 48 hours of building then :(
<Riddell> NCommander: so for middling performance we can have the runtime neon detection?
<NCommander> Riddell: it won't make as much as an improvement as your hoping I suspect
<NCommander> apachelogger: if we can get the buildds to go TILT, it will be fun :-)
<NCommander> (in all honestly, we probably need to make a new qt4-source binary package, then have stub packages which build the source instead of MEGAPACKAGE OF BUILDD DEATH)
<apachelogger> well, that is coming with modularization anyway
<Riddell> NCommander: but it's still an improvement, so we should do it?
<NCommander> Riddell: TBH, I'd have to have someone look at benchmarks, but it would be a pain to do multiple builds
<NCommander> and there's the usual maintence overhead, etc.
<Riddell> NCommander: I'm not suggesting multiple builds, I'm suggesting the runtime stuff
<NCommander> Riddell: oh, that
<NCommander> sorry, my brain is not quite working
<NCommander> I'm in favor of the runtime detection if it can be backported without breaking the world
<Riddell> I just care about natty in the first instance
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sor9GzivGbk
<Riddell> hmm, random youtube link
<Riddell> apachelogger: what is it?
<apachelogger> money
<Riddell> you haven't convinced me to click it yet
<Riddell> any more clues?
<apachelogger> monty python's money song
<Riddell> ooh, that's more tempting
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> "KDevelop 4.2 Beta 1 ready to be packaged"
<Riddell> where's Kronos when you need him?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly cookies all around | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDevelop packager needed | Congratulations rbelem
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you know the status of natty qt on arm?
<rbelem> apachelogger, my micro sd class 10 arrived today :-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: didnt work with meego kernel when I tried it last week
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-16
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is working with current kernel
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> magic
<apachelogger> usb wouldnt be working though
<rbelem> apachelogger, http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/trunk/1.1.80.10.20101214.1/handset/images/meego-handset-armv7l-n900-devel/
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> current meego you mean ^^
<rbelem> i mean, newest :-)
<rbelem> or development
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm going home
<rbelem> apachelogger, maybe i come back online today
 * apachelogger is going to bed soonish
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will install natty on n900, with rsalveti ppa, neon enabled
<apachelogger> okidoki
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> bye
<apachelogger> o/
<rbelem> g'night
<jschall> is there any chance someone could walk me through setting up ndiswrapper for a broadcom bcm4313 on kubuntu amd64? the bcmwl driver seems to be unreliable.
<ScottK> bcmwl works very well for me on my netbook, although that's using 32bit.
<nigelb> shadeslayer: this wouldn't be the first conf for which you're bunking exas :p
<nigelb> *exams
<cpatrick2008> i upgraded from maverick to natty via the latest alternative cd and i have 2 battery icons here is a pic of my taskbar http://tinypic.com/r/2ibj2uq/7
<cpatrick2008> i upgraded from maverick to natty via the latest alternative cd and i have 2 battery icons here is a pic of my taskbar http://tinypic.com/r/2ibj2uq/7
<valorie> cpatrick2008: this isn't a support channel, sorry
<valorie> for support, use #kubuntu
<valorie> that said, you should be able to right-click on one of them and tell it to go away
<ScottK> valorie: He probably needed to remove hal.  I suspect solid thought there were two batteries because it heard about one from hal and one from upower.
<valorie> ah, he's in the twilight zone
<valorie> I'm betting that is documented somewhere in the testing docs though
<valorie> but I should have sent him to #ubuntu+1 
<valorie> oh, well
<valorie> time for sleep, anyway
<ScottK> Good night.
<ScottK> It's probably just documented in the mail I sent to #kubuntu-devel and only by inference there.
<valorie> :-)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: ok different things, these are majors cant bunk/get them postponed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i haz 50 minutes, what can be done :P
<shadeslayer> iirc there was some kdepim stuff that needed fixing
<nigelb> shadeslayer: I was kidding :)
<shadeslayer> oh boi oh boi
<shadeslayer> not good ....
<shadeslayer> ScottK: pingly
<shadeslayer> ScottK: need to talk about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:4.4.8-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_02_kalarm_kstatusnotifieritem needs to go back in ... its been applied against trunk not 4.4.8
<shadeslayer> also ... why am i  in kdepim debian changelog 0_o
<shadeslayer> i didnt do it
<shadeslayer> like .. debians debian changelog
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  You're in the changelog because that's what was in bzr.
<shadeslayer> weirdness
<ScottK> shadeslayer: IIRC the patch didn't apply.  Please fix it up in bzr and ping me.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: there was a new patch... i have it somewhere here ...
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> ill fix it in bzr
<shadeslayer> ScottK: new patch is http://pastebin.com/0jSnqe3H
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.  Ping me when it's there.  I need to fix the updates PPA too for Maverick.
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> somehow 4.6 beta broke my gpg-agent
<shadeslayer> need to rebuild and see if everything works
<Riddell> it's broken everyone's gpg-agent
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> Mamarok knows a fix
<Riddell> or workaround
<shadeslayer> ooohh
<shadeslayer> oh... well ... i can manage right now :P
<shadeslayer> ill wait for a proper fix
<shadeslayer> samba is the awesome
<shadeslayer> i can transfer files between my pc and phone over wifi \o/
<shadeslayer> no more storage woes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your magic is getting a android update apparently
<Mamarok> Riddell: I know for the ssh-agent, but not the gpg-agent, haven't tried that yet
<kronos> Riddell: is KDevelop still up for grabs ?
<kronos> or anyone working
<shadeslayer> kronos: \o
<kronos> shadeslayer: o/
<shadeslayer> btw... ctrl+shift+n or ctrl+shift+p for private browsing... which is better?
<shadeslayer> thinking of setting a shortcut for it in rekonq
<shadeslayer> ff uses p, chrom* uses n
<ScottK> FYI.  I've started on Bug #691068.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 691068 in kdewebdev (Ubuntu Lucid) "SRU tracking bug for KDE 4.4.5/8 update in Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691068
<shadeslayer> ScottK: also, thanks for taking the avogadro MIR
<Riddell> kronos: ooh yes please
<shadeslayer> was the previous beta packaged?
<Riddell> what previous beta?
<shadeslayer> KDevelop
<Riddell> this is the first beta
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> kronos: best of luck :P
<shadeslayer> your going to need it
<Riddell> kronos: do you have access to ktown?
<kronos> Riddell: nah..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: git plugin should probably be split into a new package?
<shadeslayer> hmm ... no
<Riddell> kronos: where is your ssh key?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> just asking ...
<kronos> Riddell: launchpad.net/~bhargav
<Riddell> kronos: ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<Riddell> unstable/kdevelop/4.1.80/src
<Riddell> start with kdevplatform
<shadeslayer> or just use dolphin :P
<Riddell> grab existing packaging from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevplatform/1.1.1-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> update changelog, start build, check for new build dependencies in the cmake output, continue build, check all files are installed 
<shadeslayer> kronos: grab the handy build hook for missing files
<markey> apachelogger: Riddell: VLC file selector dialog is still borked
<markey> takes ~1 minute to come up
<markey> no idea why...
<shadeslayer> markey: kde 4.6?
<markey> yes
<markey> Beta 2
<markey> latest updates
 * shadeslayer tries
<shadeslayer> yeah
<markey> it worked fine with KDE 4.5
<markey> bbl, work
<shadeslayer> possibly stuff changed? :P
<shadeslayer> Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_BUS_TYPE")
<Riddell> kronos: also I'd get rid of all those l10n packages, they're not needed for ubuntu, just put the .po files into kdevplatform2-libs, they'll get stripped on upload anyway
<Riddell> all the de-halification of solid means a lot has changed for the file dialogue
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<ScottK> Removing hal might actually help if you haven't already.
 * Riddell removes hal
<Riddell> ScottK: I take it suspend works without hal now?
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't know.  It was supposed to with beta2.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whats the package for hal? just hal?
<Riddell> yes, seems to work here
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> *cringe* http://paste.ubuntu.com/544428
<Riddell> ooh removing hal made my file dialouges open much faster
<Riddell> shadeslayer: still on maverick?
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> oh.. your on natty?
<Riddell> how old fashioned :)
<shadeslayer> :P
 * shadeslayer will upgrade on 1st January 2012 :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> i mean 2011
<shadeslayer> or .. maybe i could just let it upgrade now
<shadeslayer> ok ... lets run them scripts!
<shadeslayer> also .. no more project neon updates for me after upgrade :>
<ScottK> Why not?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we start building neon for maverick after first beta
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> s/maverick/natty
<shadeslayer> we are focusing on QA'ing packages for maverick atm
<shadeslayer> ( Release date is 2nd week of January )
<shadeslayer> Also ... who would want Neon on Natty ... with Natty being in alpha already .. they would have enough issues to handle  :P
<shadeslayer> btw.. i dont suppose i have to run do-release-upgrade with sudo
<shadeslayer> i have *never* upgraded a install ....
<shadeslayer> hehehe .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/544430
<shadeslayer> 5 hours
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is neon anywhere near a big splash announcement?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wait till 2nd week of Jan :P
<Riddell> what happens then?
<shadeslayer> then we can do promo stuff 
<shadeslayer> we finish packaging and QA'ing stuff
<Riddell> that sounds very organised
<shadeslayer> yeah, we didnt have a target date, so we started slacking on work
<shadeslayer> also issues with kdebindings
<shadeslayer> so hopefully bindings will be fixed by then and we can release neon
<shadeslayer> Riddell: talk about organized https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/Packaging
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> thats old
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/RecipeStatus
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ thanks to yofel 
<Riddell> that yofel is good
<shadeslayer> ok .. now back to studies, im keeping a watch on my kdepim build via VNC
<shadeslayer> cya
<jussi> ScottK: How is kde on maverick?  do we have an armel build? also, do we have a plasma mobile build on armel for maverick? (Ive just got our new efika smarttops and hoping for som kde goodness)
<ScottK> jussi: Good, Yes, and Yes, but you probably want plasma-netbook.  You will have to work at it a bit to reduce what runs by default to make it somewhat usable.
<jussi> ScottK: regular repos?  or ppa?
<ScottK> Regular
<ScottK> You'll also have to fiddle the kernel since no in archive kernel will run on those.
<jussi> ok, so just a simple apt-get install plasma-netbook then? 
<ScottK> Actually apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it should know to run -netbook
<jussi> ScottK: they came with maverick, so kernel is there already. 
<ScottK> OK
 * jussi got new ones - no more crappy lange51 anymore :D
<jussi> ScottK: is plasma mobile also available? Id like to see how it runs on an imx51.
<ScottK> Yes, but it's not very mature.
<jussi> yeah, I realise that
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: is there a page listing all GCI tasks? ( Completed and those which are in progress and not claimed )
<shadeslayer> KDE specific page would be rather nice
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: i don't think so
<Nightrose> if you find one let me know
<Nightrose> i also need it
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/program/list_tasks/google/gci2010 << Organization = KDE
<shadeslayer> but ... i cant find rekonq specific tasks, maybe because theyre taken
<Nightrose> that doesn't list completed one
<Nightrose> yea
<shadeslayer> ah ok .. thats probably why
<shadeslayer> dunno then :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: pushed rev 152, please have a look
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=152&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 152 | Coolo: included X11 headers again in drag.cpp (my fault)
<ScottK> OK.
<Nightrose> is there a tool like debian's popcon for ubuntu packages?
<Nightrose> ahhh also popcon :D
<Nightrose> nvm
<Nightrose> hmmm but pretty useless when it's broken
<Nightrose> :(
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Would you please look at kdepim in the updates PPA for lucid (I didn't upload that one, Riddel did)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did we even have that patch in Lucid?
<ari-tczew> wrrrrrrrrr how can I restore pinentry in kde?
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1207013 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Added an areChangesMarked() function to provide an easier way to check if there are pending changes without checking the emptiness of the QApt::PackageList that Backend::MarkedPackages() constructs and returns
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1207014 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationWindow.cpp Use the new Backend::areChangesMarked() function. This avoids constructing a QApt::PackageList as well as 67,000 calls to QApt::Package::state() in the Backend::markedPackages() function
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1207015 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/StatusWidget.cpp Avoid 67,000 calls to QApt::Package::State by using the QApt::Backend::areChangesMarked() function rather than checking the size of the QList that QApt::Backend::markedPackages returns. Speeds up statusbar population.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: pinentry and KDE are unrelated.  KDE uses pinentry, but doesn't affect it.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1207016 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/MuonMainWindow.cpp Use areChangesMarked() rather than checking the size of markedPackages()
<ari-tczew> ScottK: so have to I always putting password twice in console?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: I didn't say that.
<JontheEchidna> ssh-askpass isn't working in natty either, so I doubt it's pinentry-qt4's fault
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I know. but this case is annoying
<ari-tczew> and after switch from gnome, I have to putting password to bzr acitvities always :/
<ScottK> I don't doubt it, but it's not directly a KDE thing.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1207017 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/updater/UpdaterWindow.cpp Use the more efficient areChangesMarked() function to determine whether or not to enable the apply button should be enabled
<Riddell> "15:21 < NCommander> Kubuntu devs want to work on backporting and enabling NEON runtime detection for some handwritten assembler."
<Riddell> NCommander: backporting from where to where?
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1207021 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Since package names are always latin1-compliant, prevent the unnecessary
<CIA-116> conversion of const char * -> std::string -> QString::fromAscii ->
<NCommander> Riddell: newer QT?
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1207025 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Use QLatin1String instead of QString::fromStdString() to avoid unnecessary conversions to/from std::string (When we're dealing with or can deal with const char *)
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1207026 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Fix a potential problem with homepage URLs with UTF8 characters not displaying correctly
<shadeslayer> ScottK: afaik yes, kronos was looking into kdepim 4.4.8 for lucid and iirc Riddell gave him the new patch and thats how it came to my attention
<ScottK> Cool.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ( the 152 revision didnt have the new series file, 153 has the patch in it now )
<CIA-116> [couchdb-qt] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101216162229-qbqvsgadix2q18fi * cmake_uninstall.cmake.in unbreak build
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Would you please go ahead an upload the fixed version to maverick in the updates PPA?
<shadeslayer> sure
 * ScottK is in the middle of uploading 4.4.5 to lucid-proposed.
<ScottK> Thanks
<shadeslayer> oh 4.4.5 in proposed .. great :D
<kronos> Riddell: kdevplatform built log http://paste.ubuntu.com/544484/ 
<shadeslayer> cmake output looks good
<shadeslayer> the rest of the file is still downloading :P
<shadeslayer> kronos: can you pastebin the debdiff?
<kronos> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ca/2021334 
<apachelogger> Riddell: you said you are getting stuttering sound in dragon with phonon-gst?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
 * apachelogger can reproduce that
 * apachelogger unfortunately has no idea why
<Riddell> also it crashes on close
<Riddell> also i seem to get no video picture
<Riddell> so not great all in all
<apachelogger> Riddell: with gst?
<apachelogger> what is the crash on close?
<apachelogger> eek
<apachelogger> kgpg is the broken
<apachelogger> gpg: Invalid option "--debug-level"
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/rX9e3rwh
<Riddell> so bad even DrKonqi can't sort it
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you sure you are using gst?
 * apachelogger is wondering why libxine shows up in the memory dump
<apachelogger> and vlc
<apachelogger> oh, libxine possibly from dragon linking against it
<shadeslayer> kronos: looks fine, except seems that your debian/ folder got dirty in the build process
<shadeslayer> there are log files in there
<shadeslayer> rbelem: pingly
<kronos> shadeslayer: look at line 670 of the debdiff. should the package be kdevplatform3-libs?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: so apparently you can boot good old debian on the phone, i suppose kubuntu-mobile can work as well
<shadeslayer> dunno about radio etc
<shadeslayer> kronos: no line 670 in debdiff
<shadeslayer> last line is 382
<apachelogger> phonon-gst's debugging is made out of garbage
<apachelogger> horrible, simply horrible
<apachelogger> Riddell: please report a bug about the stuttering
<apachelogger> I'll force sandsmark to do hardcore haxx0ring with me over the holidays
<shadeslayer> kronos: bump up library name ... to kdevplatform3-libs
<shadeslayer> apparently your debdiff was only half posted
<shadeslayer> wait ...
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> would that be correct library naming?
<Riddell> apachelogger: where?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, pong
<shadeslayer> hold on
<kronos> shadeslayer:  changelog shows previous change from kdevplatform1-libs to kdevplatform2-libs .
<apachelogger> Riddell: bko
<shadeslayer> kronos: ah ok then
<apachelogger> yay
<shadeslayer> otoh there is a command to generate a package name as well
<apachelogger> virtuoso gone wild
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> using 60% cpu
<apachelogger> yayayaya
<apachelogger> hooray
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: happens on maverick as well :P
<shadeslayer> ( assuming your on natty )
<apachelogger> I am on mav
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> rbelem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1413313
<shadeslayer> and look at the last post
<rbelem> oki :-)
<shadeslayer> s/post/link
<apachelogger> rbelem: did you try the class10 yet?
<rbelem> apachelogger, i tried with meego
<apachelogger> any better?
<rbelem> it is a little bit faster
<apachelogger> now that does not sound a whole lot better ^^
<shadeslayer> oh that is the second thing ^^ .. how do you find out the class of your SD card
<rbelem> apps runs smother
 * apachelogger thinks that the n900 probably only supports class6
<shadeslayer> i cant find it anywehere
<shadeslayer> *anywhere
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is written on the card
<apachelogger> unless it is a crap one
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not mine it isnt
<apachelogger> then it is not and probably class 2
<apachelogger> class 2 == crap
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> its a 2GB one ... came with the phone itself 
<rbelem> apachelogger, it uses full speed with class10
<apachelogger> You won £ 500,000.00GBP
<apachelogger> woohooo
<apachelogger> it is £ GBP
<rbelem> 12 MB/s +ou-
<shadeslayer> lol ^^
<apachelogger> that is like £ by the powers of two
<rbelem> shadeslayer, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=631389
<rbelem> this looks interesting :-)
<shadeslayer> it does, doesnt it :)
<shadeslayer> Too long to try it out tonight
<shadeslayer> possibly in Jan
<shadeslayer> best thing is... you cant brick it ..
<rbelem> ehehehe :-D
<shadeslayer> ( need to get a good microsd card first tho )
<rbelem> shadeslayer, is easy to get a good one in your city?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: dunno .. i see microsd cards everyday, dunno what class tho
<shadeslayer> rbelem: http://www.flipkart.com/sandisk-memory-card-16gb-microsdhc-mobile-accessories-acccrrqzzjmaztzw
<shadeslayer> thats the best deal i can find right now
<shadeslayer> ( its out of stock )
<shadeslayer> seems like a class 4
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i bought mine from ebay
<shadeslayer> i dont trust ebay india :P
<shadeslayer> they steal your moniez
<rbelem> from hong kong
<shadeslayer> ah
<rbelem> it took one month and five days to arrive :-D
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> i might get it from here : http://www.infibeam.com/Camera_Accessories/i-SanDisk-Micro-SD/P-E-ME-SanDisk-MicroSD-Basic.html?id=Black-16GB&utm_term=sandisk+microsd_1_5
<shadeslayer> dunno tho
<shadeslayer> *i_should_really_start_studying*
<shadeslayer> bye
<shadeslayer> this time for good
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you fix kdepim in maverick updates PPA?
<kronos> Riddell: kdevplatform debdiff http://pastebin.com/70zHiT6k .
<Riddell> kronos: hmm, just a diff -urN <old>/debian <new>/debian   would be more useful I think
<Riddell> debdiffs between different upstream versions aren't too useful
<kronos> Riddell: hmmm.. i ve copied the debian part in the pastebin ..
<Riddell> kronos: URL?
<kronos> http://pastebin.com/70zHiT6k
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> kronos: do you want to put it into your PPA?
<Riddell> kronos: are about able to continue on with the main kdevelop package?
<kronos> Riddell: yeah .. i'll put it in mp ppa ..
<kronos> *my
<kronos> Riddell: which package is next ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you be up for uploading 4.4.5 l10n to lucid-proposed in a bit (tomorrow's fine)?
<Riddell> kronos: kdevelop
<kronos> Should i put kdevplatform in my ppa ? and should there be a ~natty1~ppa1 in the changelog?
<ScottK> kronos: For your PPA, just ~ppa1 is fine.
<ScottK> kronos: We don't bother with $release when it's for the development release.
<Riddell> ScottK: sounds like lots of downloading, changing changelog entries, source package building and uploading?
<ScottK> Riddell: Don't you have a script that does all that?
<Riddell> I expect so
<Riddell> let's see what happens if I fire up an EC2 machine and run it
<ScottK> OK.
<kronos> Riddell: should i remove l10n packages in kdevelop and put corresponding files in the -data package ?
<Riddell> kronos: yes please
<hunger> power management is not working anymore in natty for me. I get a popup informing me no backend was found. Is that a known issue?
<ScottK> hunger: No.  Do you have upower installed?
<ScottK> (ideally we want upower without hal and it working)
<hunger> ScottK: Yes... 0.9.7+git2something... aptitude says I am up to date.
<ScottK> Odd.
<ScottK> No one else has reported this that I'm aware of.
<markey> erm, X11 or KWin or KDE crashed on me
<markey> had to reboot
<markey> something is weird with Beta2
<markey> that never happened with 4.5
<markey> it did not fully crash
<markey> it got "stuck"
<markey> and then kinda continued a zombie life
<markey> you could not really use it, but you could move the mouse
<markey> #weird
<mgraesslin> alt+shift+f12?
<hunger> ScottK: Hmmm... Seems like an issue with some update action or so. Just logged out/in and can no longer reproduce.
<ScottK> OK.
<hunger> Hey! kde network management connected to my WLAN for the first time ever!
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<ScottK> Interestingly enough we haven't updated the NM widget.
<hunger> Only downside: It does not stop connecting when I plug in the ethernet.
<hunger> ScottK: I have not updated my netbook in a while.
<hunger> ScottK: So far I used knetworkmanager... now the plasmoid finally does something:-)
<ScottK> No, I mean it's the same as Maverick.
<ScottK> So if that's gotten better it's something else started working.
<hunger> ScottK: Never worked there. And you did update KDE, did you leave out the nm plasmoid?
<ScottK> hunger: NM widget is extragear.  Not part of core KDE SC.
<hunger> ScottK: It builds on solid and whatnot... maybe that is finally fixed.
<ScottK> Perhaps.  Or maybe something in NM itself.
<ScottK> (the backend)
<hunger> ScottK: Considering that knetworkmanager as well as nm-applet both worked all the time I think it is not NM itself.
<ScottK> OK
<kronos> How do i get local packages into pbuilder chroot ? the method in the pbuilder tutorial doesnt work .
<neversfelde> kronos: you could use the pool hook https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<doctormo> do you know if kde supports svg wallpapers and if so what renderer it uses?
<doctormo> I'd like it if the genetic wallpapers weren't just stuck on default ubuntu and where made available for kde too.
<doctormo> gnome uses librsvg and looking at that package it's tied to gtk heavily, so it can't be using librsvg.
<JontheEchidna> doctormo: yes, using the QtSvg library most likely
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<doctormo> thanks JontheEchidna
<ScottK> OK.  kde4libs building in lucid-proposed.  Here we go ....
<apachelogger> doctormo: in particular http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qsvgrenderer.html
<doctormo> apachelogger: Do you know if it's any good?
<doctormo> actually scratch that, could I pass you an svg and could you set it as your wallpaper and tell me if it renders good?
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> also considering the whole desktop theme is also rendered using it, I would suppose it works decently well ;)
<doctormo> download this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~doctormo/doctormo-random/genetic-wallpapers/annotate/head%3A/target.svg
<doctormo> use the download link
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you see that Riddell destroyed my dreams of having a 72h qt build on arm :(
<doctormo> I wonder if it supports tspans, would be interesting if it did.
<apachelogger> doctormo: major fail
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot118.png
<doctormo> apachelogger: ok thanks, that means that bluring and gradients aren't supported.
<kronos> apachelogger: uploaded liblikeback to my ppa https://launchpad.net/~bhargav/+archive/sandbox .
<ScottK> apachelogger: We need a minion to go sit a jdstrand's feet and learn enough about apparmor to fix it so mysql-akonadi can go away because we solved the problem a smarter way.
<Riddell> ooh koffice has been compiling for 12 hours without breakage
<Riddell> this is promising
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-17
<apachelogger> afiestas: bug 689691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689691 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "Errors in desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689691
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 688452 is known, is it not?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 688452 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "desktop effects always disabled regardless of systemsettings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688452
<Riddell> eveyrone say hi to amorphous1, he's an elite tester from canonical's support office
<amorphous1> Hello folks, I can confirm bug 688452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 688452 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "desktop effects always disabled regardless of systemsettings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688452
<Riddell> "Lucid Lynx"  hmm, that's sort of released, surely we're more interested in issues in natty?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Commented.
<ScottK> Riddell: It was installed as 10.04, but upgraded to 10.10.  This is part of what mgraesslin was investigating at UDS with my hardware I believe.
<Riddell> ScottK: I did the kde-l10n for -proposed wrong, re-doing now
<ScottK> OK.  The rest is building nicely it seems.
<wstephenson> moin. does kdepim 4.4.8 built vs 4.5.85 work for you? resources assert for me?
<wstephenson> -?
<wstephenson> looks like it doesn't (bko#259342)
<apachelogger> kde bug 259342
<ubottu> KDE bug 259342 in general "KAddressbook crashes when adding a contact / group" [Crash,Resolved: worksforme] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259342
<apachelogger> sounds like fun :S
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes
<shadeslayer> i uploaded the fixed package
<shadeslayer> oh my 
<shadeslayer> someone forgot to update meta kde to 4.5.4 in maverick ppa
<yofel> o/
<Riddell> morning yofel 
<yofel> Riddell: can I bump the version of kdepim in beta ppa to ~ppa2 (or should I use something else?)? Now that 4.4.8 was uploaded to maverick updates apt thinks removing kde is better than replacing kdepim with the same version from beta if you add the beta ppa
<yofel> *mav updates ppa
<Riddell> yofel: yes go ahead
<Mamarok> just a question: for Lucid, Amarok 2.3.2 should be available in the backports PPA, right?
<Riddell> Mamarok: launchpad says yes
<Mamarok> I was sure as well, just double-checked, the guy forgot to add the repo I told him to add...
<Riddell> koffice built on arm!
<Riddell> oh happy day
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Congratulations.
<ScottK> Riddell: What would you think about an announcement on kubuntu.org that KDE SC 4.4.5 is in lucid-proposed and needs testing?
<ScottK> Tm_T: ^^^ including powerpc.
<ScottK> Actually let me install it first ....
<Riddell> ScottK: I think on kubuntu-devel mailing list would be better
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> you can try conjoling amorphous1 into testing
<Quintasan> apachelogger: gstreamer0.10-pitfdll is missing and Amarok Optional Features installer fails :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: amd64?
<Quintasan> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> Quintasan: kubuntu-restricted-addons or kubuntu-restricted-extras is broken
<Riddell> which, to be fair on apachelogger, is nothing to do with him
<Riddell> but fixes welcome
<Quintasan> Riddell: oh, awesome
<Quintasan> let me try fixing this
<shadeslayer> could someone look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/konsole.txt
<shadeslayer> seems upgrade is failing
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you get my ping on sip4-qt3 (sorry again for the delay)?
<shadeslayer> err
<Quintasan> ScottK: nope, my ISP had some severe issues and I was disconnected several times
<ScottK> OK
<Quintasan> and backlock is not long enough :(
<Quintasan> log*
<ScottK> Quintasan: Where does the API version number that's in debian/control come from?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: python 2.7 problem at a guess
<shadeslayer> aye
<Quintasan> IIRC apport fails due to API incompatibility
<shadeslayer> basically .. no upgrade for me
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude, any idea how to remove a custom rom to go back to the default one via kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> all exe files
<Quintasan> ScottK: no idea, flash the default one?
<shadeslayer> HOW!!!!
<shadeslayer> thats the question :P
<Quintasan> and how'd you flash the new one?
<shadeslayer> there is no ZIP file
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://shipped-roms.com/index.php?category=android&model=Bravo
<Quintasan> you didnt do a backup?
<shadeslayer> err.... no ... :P
<Quintasan> ....
<Quintasan> ScottK: I assume you mean "sip-api-8.0"
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.
<Quintasan> ScottK: IIRC this version provides API 8.0 that's based on apport crash using this version
<ScottK> Quintasan: Found it: siplib/sip.h
<shadeslayer> ah well
<ScottK> You should've bumped the API version for Python as well as Python3.
<Quintasan> I didn't do that? Silly me.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you deal with POX's other questions?
<Quintasan> I believe I have corrected all mistakes pointed out by him but I'm not sure if this is 100% correct
<Quintasan> What the hell
<Quintasan> Riddell: strange, the file is not present in both kubuntu-restricted-{extras,addons}
<dantti> ScottK: you that like non disruptive stuff might like pinhero's new icon :D http://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktopjt1603.png
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1207318 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp package.cpp) Fix a small memory leak in PackagePrivate. We had a pointer that we new to in the Package constructor which we weren't deleting in the PackagePrivate destructor
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1207327 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Remove unnecessary QLatin1String -> QString conversion
<Riddell> Quintasan: do kubuntu-restricted-addons and kubuntu-restricted-extras install?
<Riddell> jussi01: hmm, plasma media centre doesn't seem to do much currently
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1207335 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Remove checks for irrelevant Synaptic config entries.
<apachelogger> Riddell, Quintasan: soon that stuff can be retired for amarok/dragon/anything phonon-gsty
<apachelogger> since gst can handle that junk with kpackagekit directly
<Riddell> this owncloud thing really works
<ScottK> Nice.
<Riddell> well their website is down, which is probably ironic for a cloud server thing but besides that it works
<Riddell> maco: have you looked at packaging this at all?
<Riddell> oh, release team meeting
<Riddell> ARM and PowerPC looks good
<Riddell> anything else they're likely to care about?
<droidslayer> Not getting enuf cookies?
<droidslayer> :-P
<ScottK> Transition to upower/udisks from hal is looking a lot better with beta 2.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ and KDE FTBFS list is down to one if you uploaded koffice and not yet kdevelop.
<Riddell> koffice is building now
<Riddell> ScottK: so kdevelop is the one?
<ScottK> Yes
<Riddell> waiting on kronos then
<Riddell> but that's the same for all arches
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Right, but that's the only KDE/main FTBFS left (I'm not going to claim OOo on power even if it is in the package set)
<ScottK> Looks like we have a bit of NBS work to do too, but not worth mentioning.
 * Riddell accepts 4.4.5 kde-l10n into lucid-proposed
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1207362 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Removed unused variables
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1207364 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/cache.cpp Remove unnecessary null checks before deletion
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1207365 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/history.cpp SVN_SILENT: Another unused variable
<ScottK> Riddell: Do we want to ask mvo to arrange for update-manager to remove hal on upgrades?
<Riddell> ScottK: that would seem like a good idea
<Riddell> assuming the user has nothing else that needs it installed
<Tm_T> ScottK: my ibook is now on Maverick
<ScottK> Tm_T: OK.  Well that's next.
<Tm_T> oh and natty image, will try it today or tomorrow if nothing radical happens
<suddha_sourav> Hello everyoe
<suddha_sourav> *everyone
<ScottK> Riddell: I guess the question about what kdepim to ship by default is pretty well answered.
<ScottK> So far so good with KDE SC 4.4.5/PIM 4.4.8 on lucid....
<ScottK> Time to write kubuntu-devel...
<Riddell> ScottK: why is it answered?
<ulysses> Riddell: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-i18n-doc&m=129261348718030&w=2
<Riddell> hmm, now why didn't that come to my inbox?
<Riddell> however he still says to do it in the near future so it would still happen before our feature freeze
<Riddell> but probably not
<ScottK> Riddell: I could see shipping a kdepim2 package in Universe for people who are adventurous.
<Riddell> ScottK: that would also let us have the mobile versions in kubuntu mobile
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Did you get a chance to talk to cjwatson about how we should do our seeds?
<ScottK> (so mobile stuff can be in Universe)?
<Riddell> ScottK: oh no, entirely forgot :(
<ScottK> I guess you'll be seeing him at the sprint soonish?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you mind having a look at symbols changes in strigi when it's rebuilt?  We need to do a rebuild for exiv2 transition.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I can pastebin the changes.
 * ScottK pastebins anyway - http://paste.ubuntu.com/545071/
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly cookies all around | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDevelop packager needed | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068 | Congratulations rbelem
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-18
<apachelogger> xmas vlc is the best kind of vlc
<Bulma> If you say so
 * ScottK wonders if apachelogger will package http://salout.github.com/blog/2010/12/18/announcing_kubeplayer.html since it's full of Ruby.
<nixternal> ScottK: how the heck do you all close schools when you only get an inch of snow?
<nixternal> ahh, the things i don't miss about MD. here when it snows, everything still runs as normal
<crimsun> because municipalities don't know how to handle snow
<nixternal> an inch of snow doesn't need to be handled
<nixternal> we call anything less than 2 inches here a "dusting"
<crimsun> of course it doesn't, but the infrastructure here doesn't plan for snow at all
<nixternal> here, if they know there will be an inch or 2 of snow, they get out early and drop salt. snow removal done
<crimsun> we didn't worry about it in upstate or in Rochester
<crimsun> everyone seems to hate the wind chill. I love it.
<nixternal> pfft, wind chill is a joke now
<nixternal> we have had anywhere from -10 to -25 F already this month
<crimsun> heh, where I'm headed in two weeks, that's nothing
<nixternal> the other day it was 25F and we thought it was warm, warm enough where we all went out on a 35 mile bike ride
<crimsun> (Pakistan)
<nixternal> international falls? :p
<crimsun> add in some gunfire and some rain, and then we'll talk
<nixternal> we have that here in chicago :p
<crimsun> we have that in baltimore ;P
<nixternal> after serving in bosnia, gunfire doesn't even bother me. that was the worst shite ever
<nixternal> you know, it is funny, when i lived there, i loved bmore, and everyone was like, 'oh it is worse than dc'
<crimsun> I'm not worried about that stuff, I'm worried about my gpg key ;)
<crimsun> ugh, people reporting a bug and then saying "oh I fixed it by removing package X" need to be Shown The Light
<nixternal> haha
<Quintasan> It's this time of year again, and yet again my ISP decided to modernise the hardware which resulted in total disaster
<apachelogger> ScottK: possibly at some point
<Quintasan> Hmm, it's just me or VirtualBox is broken?
<ulysses> works for me
<Quintasan> ulysses: natty?
<ulysses> Quintasan: yepp
<ulysses> Virtualbox OSE 3.1.2
<ulysses> hm, no, it's 3.2.12
<CIA-39> [runtime] sitter * 1207559 * trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/phonon/libkaudiodevicelist/hardwaredatabase Add new entries from bug reports. Thanks to Gerald, Tim, Mauricio, Bozhan and Christopher. BUG: 158990 BUG: 202757 BUG: 167328 BUG: 173224 BUG: 171620
<Quintasan> :/
<CIA-39> [runtime] sitter * 1207563 * trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/phonon/libkaudiodevicelist/hardwaredatabase More devices for the hardwaredb. Many thanks to Chris, Mark, Jan, Wolfgang, Rex, Dwight, and others. BUG: 190116 BUG: 205401 BUG: 200517 BUG: 192696 BUG: 207401 BUG: 208529 BUG: 208894 BUG: 209452 BUG: 224310 BUG: 228419
<kronos> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi kronos 
<kronos> kdevplatform and kdevelop are in my ppa. 
<Riddell> yeah, got your e-mail thanks
<Riddell> will take a look when I have a moment
<kronos> ok
<Quintasan> ulysses: well, I get this http://wstaw.org/m/2010/12/18/215.png"
<ScottK> nixternal: They didn't close, just a two hour delay (which even that was excessive).  I remember once, about 10 years ago the closed schools because a bad snowstorm was forecast to hit in the afternoon.  It completely missed us, so in the end they closed school for no snow.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: rightfully enough vbox does not want to run legacy systems
<apachelogger> I guess you also do not try to run Windows 3.2 on it
<apachelogger> or with it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, I just got informed that newest kernel is not compatible with VB and they are working on this
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmmm, amarok is still looking for gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<Quintasan> any idea where is the lists of the files that we are trying to install?
<apachelogger> kubuntu-restricted-extras maybe?
<apachelogger> or kubuntu-notification-helper
<Quintasan> fcks yea
<Quintasan> m_multimediaDecodingPackages["gstreamer0.10-pitfdll"] = i18n("GStreamer Plugins (Win32)");
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^ we do not probably want this one
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, it's available on i386 but not on amd64
<apachelogger> blame JontheEchidna :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 691873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 691873 in kubuntu-debug-installer (Ubuntu) "DrKonqi is waiting endlessly for permission to install debug packages, but does not ask for password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691873
<apachelogger> qapt?
<JontheEchidna> polkit
<Quintasan> I though it was fixed?
<Quintasan> well, QApt asks for permission now, dunno about polkit
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger>  Stack memory exhausted (SP below stack segment)
<apachelogger> I wonder why that happens with kubuntu-debug-installe
<apachelogger> r
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: then again he is using b2 on maverick, that is more like kubuntu-ppa, is it not?
<apachelogger> or is that also broken on the nattttttttty?
<JontheEchidna> oh, if it's on maverick, then it's probably the polkit-qt-1 ABI break
<apachelogger> uhhhhh
<apachelogger> fancy
 * Quintasan is going to reheat his pizza
 * apachelogger read redhat ...
<apachelogger> found it kinda silly
 * apachelogger is the darth vader of stack exhaustion
<yofel> o/
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XFhBmnmUIQ
<apachelogger> I do love xmas
<apachelogger> yoyofel
 * apachelogger hopes everyone sees what apachelogger did there... ^^
<nixternal> ScottK: my daughter had thursday & friday off for just under 2" of snow, southern md, st. mary's county
<jjesse> i laughed at the winter weather advisoryies for 2 inches of snow in VA/DC/MD
<ScottK> nixternal: Heh.  No school cancellations here in northern MD.  Cleary being farther north we handle snow better.
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> ScottK: yeah, southern md is filled with really stupid people. it is the most depressing place i have ever been
<Quintasan> ScottK: Is there anything in particular that needs testing when upgrading Lucid to -proposed KDE packages or I should just do the regular "see if everything works" run?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Mostly see if everything works.  Need to verify ICQ is fixed is one specific.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Okay, I'll get to it tomorrow.
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> If someone who's running Natty could do me a favor ...
<ScottK> I've uploaded a test kdebase-workspace to my PPA that does not have our kdesu patch. 
<ScottK> If you would install it and see if you can still access things that need elevated priviledges (it'd be using policykit), that's be great.
<ScottK> I think we don't need that patch anymore.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-19
<JontheEchidna> that patch has already been dropped in natty
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I did apt-get source and it was there.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: the patch is ineffectual since we removed the desktop key to launch it with root
<JontheEchidna> but we still need it for userconfig
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> So userconfig needs porting to use policykit?
<ScottK> Nevermind then.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but I don't know if you can do polkit with pykde
<JontheEchidna> not without writing a c++ helper app to do the actual root bits anyways
<ScottK> OK.  I'm out on that one then.
<rbelem> hey ScottK 
<rbelem> ScottK, do you know any script that creates automatically debian/copyright? I think I already asked this question before to you :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, I started write this http://paste.ubuntu.com/545447/
<valorie> rbelem: congratulations on the birth of your son
<valorie> how are you all getting along now?
<valorie> so cute!
<rbelem> thx valorie :-D
 * rbelem hugs valorie 
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to your family and you
<valorie> do you get any sleep these days?
<rbelem> he is fine, but he is starting to change day by night. I did not sleep last night
<valorie> that is the hardest with newborns.... the lack of sleep
<rbelem> the other nights he slept well
<valorie> when they sleep, you should too!
<valorie> he, i mean
<valorie> and your wife
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> i need start to do that
<valorie> if you lack sleep, you can get sick, and you don't want that
<valorie> plus you'll be amazed at how fast he grows up
<rbelem> hum... i did not thought about that
<valorie> my first little baby is now 35, and it could have been.... maybe a year or two ago
<valorie> I remembr like it was yesterday
<rbelem> :-)
<valorie> so sleep enough, and treasure every minute!
<valorie> I'm so happy for you
<rbelem> thank you very much valorie :-D
<rbelem> valorie, he just woke up
<valorie> :-)
<rbelem> valorie, my wife is taking care of him
<valorie> it's nice to be a team
<valorie> now I'm very happy to see how much my son loves his son too
<valorie> it carries on
<rbelem> valorie, my task is to clean him and my wife task is to feed him :-)
<valorie> as long as you both love and enjoy him, it will be almost all good
<valorie> i loved raising my kids
<rbelem> :-)
<fms6468> Hello
<fms6468> Is there a way to have Kubuntu load a fullscreen browser window upon startup?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I think if you leave a browser open when you shut down, it will start up exactly as you left it
<valorie> hmmm, there used to be a place to put auto-start stuff in the Kmenu
<valorie> don't see it there any more
<fms6468> That's helpful, but what about as a default?
<valorie> let me look in systemsettings
<valorie> i'm sure there is a file which can be edited, but ....
<valorie> not sure what it's called
<fms6468> I'm open to editing files... 
<valorie> system settings > system administration > startup and shutdown
<valorie> in there you find the gui way to get to that file
<valorie> if I was more knowledgeable, I'd remember the name
<valorie> !auto-start
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto-start
<valorie> heh
<valorie> me either ubottu, don't worry about it
<valorie> lol
<fms6468> Me less!:)
<fms6468> Thanks. I'll look into it.
<valorie> Konqueror in particular is friendly to staying open just the way you left it
<fms6468> I'll keep that in mind. Thx. 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you upload my kubuntu-web-shorcuts package?
<shadeslayer> nope ... your getting lazy ... :P
<Quintasan_> :./////////
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: lol wtf
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://wstaw.org/m/2010/12/19/plasma-desktophl1909.jpg
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: dunno why on earth, but this bigass green bars are IO
<Quintasan> IOWait
<Quintasan> not sure why it spikes to almost 3/4ths of the system monitor everytime I do something
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: on neon?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: lol no, on natty
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> I believe KDE has nothing to do with this
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> im just upgrading ;)
<shadeslayer> couldnt upgrade last time
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: urgh, working on anything is next to impossible
<Quintasan> konsole takes at least 7 seconds to show up
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> clean install? :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: and aptitude has been loading for at least 20 seconds :/
<shadeslayer> lolwut ...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: oh yeah, finally loaded package cache
<shadeslayer> :P
<ScottK> rbelem: I don't know of an automatic script to write debian/copyright, but licensecheck can help you get the information to put in it.
<rbelem> ScottK, I'm writing that script generate automatically the debian/copyright :-)
<shadeslayer> ^^ awesum
<shadeslayer> rbelem: http://nexusonehacks.net/nexus-one-hacks/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-your-nexus-oneandroid/
<rbelem> right now it is getting the the copyright authors
<rbelem> the next step is to get license info
<rbelem> shadeslayer, cool
<rbelem> shadeslayer, that is awesome
<shadeslayer> yep and it *should* *just* work on the Desire as well
<shadeslayer> same hardware etc
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> i really wanted a N1 ... seeing how its not available in india ... i had to opt for a Desire
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i think i will get a nexus s
<rbelem> next year
<shadeslayer> i wouldnt ....
<rbelem> why not?
<shadeslayer> doesnt have the hardware i was hoping for
<rbelem> hum...
<shadeslayer> i expected atleast a Nvidia tegra GPU in that thing
<shadeslayer> no GPU equals no sale
<shadeslayer> then again .. Nexus S isnt available in india :P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, same in brazil :-(
<shadeslayer> rbelem: do you have any idea why theyre running a VNC server on top of ubuntu on that post?
<shadeslayer> i cant figure out why
<shadeslayer> they install LXDE -> install VNC server ... weirdness
<shadeslayer> why not just start up X11
<shadeslayer> and since theyre installing LXDE on that post ... switch that package to kubuntu-mobile and you should be good to go
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i think that they installed because they could use from the desktop
<shadeslayer> use what from the desktop?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, the telephone from the desktop
<shadeslayer> ah
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i'll leaving. take my wife and son to lunch :-)
<rbelem> * I'm
<shadeslayer> sure .. have a good lunch :)
<rbelem> thx shadeslayer :-)
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf
<shadeslayer> ^^ no such mem address
<shadeslayer> well ... not in a 8086 Processor anyways
 * Quintasan rages
<Quintasan> Why. The. Hell. It. Is. So. SLOOOOOOW?!!?!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude ... i just loaded the Desire HD ROM
<shadeslayer> so epic win
<shadeslayer> so fast
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: GTFO, I still has locked bootloader :<
<shadeslayer> :P
 * Quintasan cries at his misfortune this time
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you have a Droid right?
<shadeslayer> my cousin got a milestone ... -.-
<Quintasan> I can't watch anything, I can't open anything I can't do anything
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: If I had a droid, I would be running debian now
<shadeslayer> so what do you haz?
<shadeslayer> milestone?
<Quintasan> Milestone :S
<shadeslayer> yep .. he got the same thing
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it has a nice feel to it
<Quintasan> it sucks
<Quintasan> it has locked bootloader
<ari-tczew> I'm lookin' for software for KDE4 like gnome-system-monitor, anyone knows?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: ksysguard
<shadeslayer> it comes preinstalled, just Alt+F2 > ksysguard
<ari-tczew> nice! like alt + ctrl + del in windows
<ari-tczew> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> you can ctrl+Esc as well
<ari-tczew> does anybody run maverick? I need a test of clementine package to backport. bug 690297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 690297 in maverick-backports "Backport clementine to maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690297
<shadeslayer> im on mav
<shadeslayer> although .. im in the middle of a upgrade ^_^
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: do you upgrading to natty right now?
<shadeslayer> yep
<ari-tczew> mhm
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: If I manage to unscrew my system the I can test it
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: would be nice ;)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://wstaw.org/m/2010/12/19/plasma-desktopwE1909.jpg <--- You'd better be trollin' me about this
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, ari-tczew: Do you have any idea if the natty's kernel has this "magic" 200-lines patch that apparently does wonders?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Stop copying pr0n on your system :P
<shadeslayer> iirc no
<shadeslayer> but i might be wrong so ask #ubuntu-kernel
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, the best thing is that I'm not doing anything except writing on IRC :/
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: I have no idea
<djrubble> hey people
<djrubble> iv been directed here for a little guidance
<djrubble> anyone around????
<yofel_> djrubble: more or less, weekend lethargy, what do you need?
<djrubble> lol
<djrubble> well, iv got a desire hd
<djrubble> and have heard talk of plasma mobile
<djrubble> im wondering if someone can help me get a mobile interface like that as im thinking of putting ubuntu or kubuntu onto my handset
<djrubble> and helping whoever with tests and shit
<djrubble> someone asked me to try get plasma-mobile running but then noticed there was a conflict in the guide i was gonna use to install that maeant it would not work
<djrubble> thias was the problem he noticed
<djrubble> <shadeslayer> djrubble:  basically what that guide does is, download karmic chroot > chroot into it > install lxde on chroot > boot chroot [18:43] <djrubble> and just watched a film Iconrad suggested to me which left my mind feeling sore [18:43] <shadeslayer> djrubble: i might break stuff if i just switch karmic with maverick
<djrubble> any ideas are appreciated
<dantti> Riddell: ping
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1207827 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/CategoryView/ (CategoryDrawer.cpp CategoryDrawer.h CategoryView.cpp) Bump up from KCategoryDrawerV2 to V3. Fixes some compile warnings.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1207829 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (2 files in 2 dirs) Don't leak QPropertyAnimations
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did I get an upload request?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: branch still says kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<apachelogger> ...
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Xmas party on Thursday | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDevelop packager needed | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068 | Congratulations rbelem
<ulysses> "Get 4.4.5 into lucid-updates (Kontact 4.4.7) " could be marked as Done, since KDE 4.4.5 and KDE PIM 4.4.8 is in lucid-updates/proposed
<apachelogger> ulysses: whut?
<ulysses> no?
<apachelogger> yes?
 * apachelogger does not understand no nothing
<ulysses> hm, I don't have to IRC late:/
<yofel> todo list?
<apachelogger> readme files?
 * apachelogger finds communicating in super short sentences a bit difficult ^^
<yofel> make a microbologging service that stops at 70 chars for practice
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> we could just make showkoq segfault at >70
<apachelogger> I am sure it does that anyway
<yofel> lol
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1207835 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ (ApplicationDelegate.cpp ApplicationDelegate.h) Member variable cleanup in the ApplicationDelegate
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1207836 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationDelegate.h SVN_SILENT: Organize private member variables better
<apachelogger> qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<apachelogger> this qemu shit is making me wanna kill someone
 * ulysses hides
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1207837 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationModel/ApplicationDelegate.cpp main.cpp) Add the app-install-data icon directory to the KDE resource pool in a more global location
<apachelogger> wohooo
<apachelogger> mem access fail
<apachelogger> arrrsome
 * apachelogger fears that qemu is utter shit right there
<apachelogger> dantti: pinggggggggy
<apachelogger> btw, do we actually have touchpad kcm stuff that works?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: synaptiks is supposed to work
<apachelogger> do we have that on maverick?
 * apachelogger is going nuts here
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you see my idea in #kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yus
<apachelogger> install install
<JontheEchidna> synaptic has a thingy where it generates a download bash script
<JontheEchidna> we could take that further and make it easier for normal people
<apachelogger> yes, that is the idea
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: a bit like the stuff packagekit supports
<JontheEchidna> packagekit supports that?
<apachelogger> well, no, but yes but now
<apachelogger> they support sort of upgrade meta-packages
<apachelogger> which are a bundle of the actual packages
<apachelogger> then again pyapt never implemented it
<apachelogger> not sure if aptcc did
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: man pkgenpack
<JontheEchidna> cool
<apachelogger> hm, it actually seems to do stuff with aptcc
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe even have the same format? so they could be interchangable...
<JontheEchidna> dunno how to generate one. running pkgenpack tries to download things and fails
<pgquiles> is it possible to add a PPA while installing?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, probably not implemented
<yofel> pgquiles: sure, you won't be able to do anything with it though until apt is free again
<dantti> apachelogger: pooong :P
<apachelogger> dantti: aptcc pkgenpack
<apachelogger> now!
<yofel> pgquiles: or do you mean add a PPA while you're installing the system?
<dantti> apachelogger: PackageKit has support to install catalogs if that's the question?
<dantti> apachelogger: btw are you a packager?
<dantti> I have a serious problem with kpk :( I did a very stupid  thing and I don't know how to get this fixed :/
<pgquiles> yofel: while setting up the system, at the same point I'm asked whether to enable closed-source packages and updates, I'd like to be able to add PPAs. That'd be very useful for the kubuntu-ppa, for instance. I'm now installing a fresh maverick in a virtual machine and later I'll need to add the kubuntu-ppa's to go up to KDE 4.5.4 :-/
<yofel> pgquiles: file a wishlist bug for ubiquity I guess, not possible currently (would be cool though yeah)
<dantti> apachelogger: also about pk-catalog their are nice since you can create a file that "sorta" of works on kubuntu/fedora/suse...
<dantti> *they
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: care for a skype session?
<apachelogger> dantti: care for a skype session?
<apachelogger> yofel: care for a skype session?
<apachelogger> anyone cares for a skype session?
<apachelogger> fun fun fun
<yofel> I don't use skype
<dantti> apachelogger: what's your id?
<dantti> apachelogger: apachelogger, how predictable lol
<pgquiles> yofel: done
<pgquiles> LP 692381
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 692381 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Request: add PPAs while installing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692381
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-12
<ScottK> The rest of 4.7.4 is going into staging now.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Cookies for Everyone! | 11.10 Released! | Merges: http://pad.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-precise-merges | 4.7.80 : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging (4.7.4 done) | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<ScottK> All uploaded.  Now let's see how it goes ....
<Mamarok> hm, an update for KDE 4.7.3 but no 4.7.4?
<ScottK> Mamarok: 4.7.4 is in progress for the updates PPA.
<Mamarok> ScottK: OK, I was just wondering why I had almost 400 package updates for 4.7.3
<ScottK> I uploaded all of 4.7.3 on Friday for oneiric-proposed.  We'll get 4.7.4 in too once it's tested a bit.
<who_me> guys, is there any chance that some updates will make it in some future ppa release ? For some days there's been work done on the annoying bug #258916 (polkit crashes on shutdown/reboot) and now there is a patch that fixes it 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258916 in Inkscape "Bitmap-type print to printer and preview produces low resolution output" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258916
<ScottK> who_me: #ubuntu-desktop is a better channel to ask about that one since it's not  a KDE package.
<who_me> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258916 < -not a KDE bug ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 258916 in polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1 "PolicyKit1-KDE (polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1) crash on shutdown [g_type_check_instance_is_a, g_object_unref, , PolkitQt1::Agent::Session::Private::~Private]" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<jussi> who_me: but is the root cause in polkit or in the kde part??
<who_me> it seems it was on the kde part, since the kde dev fixed the crash 
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> That's a bit different.
<ScottK> jussi: That's KDE support, so it's ours to take care of.
<jussi> ok :)
<ScottK> who_me: I think we should do an update for that, not sure when it'll get done though.
<who_me> sweet, I'm just happy it's fixed
<Riddell> Darkwing: did you come up with anything for the LTS proposal?
<agateau> ScottK: hi, I think I fixed all your requests regarding the massif-visualizer package, can you have a look at it today?
<debfx> could someone please verify the amarok SRU: bug #854030
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 854030 in amarok (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Amarok uses 100% CPU until the window is shown" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854030
<Riddell> debfx: groovy, tests good
<debfx> Riddell: thanks :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Probably.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Neverming
<ScottK> agateau: Probably.
<apachelogger> magic
<agateau> Riddell: hi! just tried to build Konversation on Precise: it failed to find indicate-qt until I installed pkg-config. I guess the package is missing a build-dep on pkg-config.
 * apachelogger rolls eyes
<apachelogger> agateau: couldn't indicate-qt provide a cmake config?
<agateau> apachelogger: it could, but it would just use pkg-config...
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> you just need to throw the same info you throw into the pkgconfig file into the cmake config
<Riddell> agateau: konversation is?  bit it just built fine on precise
<agateau> apachelogger: a more appropriate fix would be for cmake to actually fail when one says "find_package(PkgConfig REQUIRED)" and pkg-config is not installed
<apachelogger> that too ^^
<Riddell> s/bit/but/
<agateau> Riddell: you asked me last week to have a look at why konversation did not build with indicate-qt support
<agateau> Riddell: it builds, just without indicate-qt support
<Riddell> agateau: oh yes, see you have to be slow with me and my concussion
<agateau> Riddell: no problem
<kio_http> Hi, sorry for bothering but I was wondering if there are plans for 4.7.4 updates?
<Riddell> kio_http: yes, should be in some PPA for testing
<agateau> Riddell: many lib*-dev which provide a pkg-config .pc file depends on pkg-config, so maybe the fix should be to add that dependency to libindicate-qt-dev?
<Riddell> agateau: yes that seems like a good idea
<kio_http> Riddell: Thanks on a side note Amarok uses high CPU until the window is restored in 4.7.3 will that be fixed with updates
<Riddell> kio_http: just needs testers, https://launchpad.net/bugs/854030
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 854030 in amarok (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Amarok uses 100% CPU until the window is shown" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<agateau> Riddell: I am looking into it then
<apachelogger> agateau, Riddell: technically speaking that is utterly wrong
<apachelogger> they do not depend on it, they do not even recommend it, they might suggest it, but that doesn't help at all
<agateau> apachelogger: I don't like it much either, but it seems to be the common way
<apachelogger> bloody workaround(tm) :P
<apachelogger> phonon would need to depend on cmake, qmake and pkgconfig :S
<agateau> heh
<agateau> so let's fix Konversation build-dep instead
 * agateau does this
 * agateau foresees himself fixing all packages depending on libindicate-qt...
<apachelogger> unlikely, usually some package in the dep tree drags in pkgconfig, which is probably why konvi built earlier
<apachelogger> debfx: we totally should make magic to inject builddeps based on cmake deps ^^
<agateau> Riddell: Konversation vcs-bzr url does not work for me. it starts with "bzr+ssh://bazaar.". If I replace this part with "https://code." it works. Is this correct?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could you do the l10n magic and upload l10n for 4.7.4 to the staging PPA?
<apachelogger> don't we usually upload to the updates ppa?
<apachelogger> and for what series? ^^
<debfx> apachelogger: as in control file pre-processing?
<apachelogger> yes
<debfx> that's a terrible idea :P
<apachelogger> why?
<Riddell> agateau: how about bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-packagers/konversation ?
<agateau> Riddell: mmm, actually the bzr branch is outdated, it still packages Konversation 1.3 :/ 
<ScottK> apachelogger: We upload to staging and then copy to updates
<Riddell> or bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packagers/konversation
<apachelogger> ScottK: ok, what series?
<ScottK> apachelogger: oneiric
<agateau> Riddell: they are not branches
<agateau> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/konversation works but is for 1.3
<ScottK> Hey, with the new soprano and the KDE 4.7.3 I started Akonadi and my system didn't immediately become slow.
<Riddell> agateau: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/konversation works now for me
<Riddell> and is for 1.3
<ScottK> bzr+ssh only works is you have write access to the branch.
<ScottK> is/if
<ScottK> (IIRC)
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> maybe we should use lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/konversation
 * ScottK wonders if he dares fire up kmail now.
<debfx> apachelogger: because having control.in is always a mess. e.g. I can guarantee that many times someone will update control instead
<agateau> Riddell: it works now :/
 * agateau is confused
<apachelogger> debfx: why yes, stupid dpkg needs to be fixed to allow macros in builddep
<Riddell> agateau: code.launchpad.net just forwards to the right URL when used with bzr
<debfx> I'm sure one day we'll get executable control files ;)
<Riddell> bzr+ssh://bazaar. is the right URL for those with write access, http://bazaar. otherwise
<agateau> Riddell: so it's weird it didn't work before for me. Did you change something, like giving me write access?
<Riddell> agateau: no I think it was a glitch in the launchpad
<agateau> Riddell: ok :/
<apachelogger> yofel_: ping
<agateau> Riddell: still, shouldn't we expose an url which works for most people rather than only those with write access?
<Riddell> agateau: that's why we should consider using lp:
<agateau> Riddell: ah right
<agateau> Riddell: anyway, can you push the 1.4 changes in the branch?
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> agateau: done
<agateau> Riddell: thanks
<yofel_> apachelogger: pong
<yofel> apachelogger: l10n?
<debfx> wow nepomuk is still broken, eats 50% cpu for around 5 minutes on a fresh precise installation
<debfx> even though indexing is turned off
<apachelogger> yofel: why be there common-natty-archive but common-oneiric?
<yofel> huh?
<apachelogger> repos
<yofel> didn't ScottK invent -archive for the 4.6.5 SRU?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<ScottK> Don't think so.
<yofel> because common-natty already had the 4.7 backports
<ScottK> Shouldn't it have just been updates for 4.6.x and backports for 4.7 on natty?
<yofel> actually that branch was created by apachelogger
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> but I think your thought there was right
<apachelogger> archive was to deploy stable updates to archive
<apachelogger> whereas the non archive is for ppa 
<apachelogger> i.e. for natty that became 4.7
 * Riddell puts calligra beta 5 into ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta for oneiric
<debfx> apachelogger: isn't this phonon patch upstreamable? http://paste.kde.org/158162/
<apachelogger> I dont even understand that patch
<debfx> it avoid setting an rpath if phonon is installed to a system library dir
<debfx> but it needs some changes to work with cmake 2.6
<apachelogger> phonon sets an rpath if installed to /usr/lib? :O
<debfx> yes
<kio_http> @kvl We could probably get packages to OpenSuse and Arch when we complete it. Ubuntu users will have to use the .gz as I don't know how to get packages in there + I have no idea how .debs work. But that's too much to worry for know. By the time we complete kde 5 will be out and this thing will need re porting.
<kio_http> Oops wrong channel sorry
<Riddell> are we willing to test 12.04.x update releases?
<Riddell> I think it was mostly ScottK who tested 10.04.x update releases
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> We should do 5 year LTS since it's exactly no more work for us than 3.
<Riddell> I'm working on the proposal
<ScottK> Great.
<Riddell> debfx: did the 1.5GB DVD image discussion come to a conclusion?  
<Riddell> (I don't feel well enough to be part of heavey discussions yet)
<Riddell> agateau: could I put you down as my backup "will be responsive to canonical support requets" person?
<Riddell> just incase I get hit by a bus (or French car)
<agateau> Riddell: sure, to the limits of my knowledge
<agateau> Riddell: not that I will be on vacation soon though
 * agateau is a lazy french guy
<debfx> Riddell: well none of the kubuntu devs really participated in the firefox discussion. the question is if firefox is good enough for us even without the kde integration.
<debfx> though it might be worth shrinking the dvd even if we stick with rekonq
<agateau> i guess it's all about priorities: "well integrated" vs "works with almost all websites"
 * agateau uses firefox
<ScottK> debfx: I think "without KDE integration" is a very different question.  That wasn't clear (at least to me) during the discussion.
<ScottK> Did anyone do the analysis to see how much more room it would take?
<debfx> ScottK: it wasn't clear to me either
 * maco uses chromium mostly and firefox a little
<maco> (chromium's faster, but my company's software theoretically doesn't support it)
<ScottK> BTW, I'm not uploading 4.7.4 to precise on the assumption the the 4.8 beta will go in before we're ready to put 4.7.4 in oneiric-proposed
<debfx> ScottK: I think about 18MB
<ScottK> I think there's a good chance we could get that even on the CD.
<debfx> how? the cd is already oversized without any language pack
<debfx> the lack of supported language is imho another big problem of our cd image
<kio_http> FYI Firefox has experimental QT builds that work better than rekonq in my opinion. They plan to be considered stable in a year
<agateau> kio_http: do you have any url for that plan?
<kio_http> agateau: Let me check I remember reading it somewhere
<kio_http> agateau: But the is was not a 100% confirmed thing
<kio_http> agateau: Sorry can't find it ... the discussion was about making it for MeeGo mostly
<ScottK> kio_http: We've got FF with KDE support patches now, but with FF new rapid release model, the patches aren't supportable anymore.
<kio_http> ScottK: You could also do things like Windows does in Europe .. a browser choice screen with a pros and cons of each that the user selects. (if someone is using a browser he/she most likely has an internet connection)
<agateau> Riddell: pushed a new version of Konversation on lp:~kubuntu-packagers/(...) can you upload it?
<jussi> On the DVD/USB/CD image debate, how would we be providing a "Kubuntu Essentials CD" and a supported, default USB/DVD image? so CD for the legacy/quick installs and DVD/USB for the whole experience - which would be default? 
<Riddell> jussi: in that scenario I imagine a KDE pure CD for the KDE purists like me and an expanded DVD/USB image with libreoffice and firefox
<jussi> Riddell: that would make sense to me.
<jussi> is kde small enough for that?
<Riddell> agateau: done
<agateau> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> jussi: well it would be smaller than what we have at the moment which includes libreoffice
<jussi> ok.
<debfx> so without kde patches the firefox open/save dialogs are crap
<debfx> other than that I don't see a difference
<debfx> if only chromium was in main ...
<Riddell> debfx: lack KDE notification integration (when download complete)
<Riddell> agateau: is Global Menu upstream in Qt or still in progress?
<agateau> Riddell: the patch is in 4.8
<agateau> Riddell: it is only the part which makes it possible to replace the menubar implementation with a plugin,
<agateau> Riddell: the code for the plugin itself remains on launchpad
<Riddell> agateau: and what is the name of your KDE Notify-OSD Supporter?
<agateau> Riddell: colibri?
<Riddell> that's the one
<debfx> Riddell: hm right, but how does the download notification work on ubuntu?
<Riddell> debfx: that I don't know
<Riddell> how's this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/12.04/LTS-Proposal
<apachelogger> kde svn 1266985
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1266985&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1266985
<apachelogger> ubottu: hello!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello!
<apachelogger> ubottu: not the fastest today, hu?
<ubottu> apachelogger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScottK> Riddell: You might not want to highlight libmsn as an example of a successful update since we're in the middle of a second SRU to fix the first one.
<ScottK> Riddell: I fixed one left over Edubuntu that shouldn't have been there.  Other than maybe a different example than libmsn, I think it's good.
<ScottK> debfx: Turns out it's easy to save gobs of space (see kubuntu-devel ML)
<debfx> ScottK: replacing applications with smaller, inferior ones is of course always possible. however that doesn't mean it's a good choice.
<ScottK> debfx: I guess I left the smiley off my comment ...
<ScottK> I agree with you.
<debfx> ah right :)
<debfx> sorry
<debfx> this Luca Tringali really needs to start using a proper MUA
<apachelogger> >>> apt-cache show kate | grep Size
<apachelogger> Installed-Size: 2972
<apachelogger> that kate size does nto replicate here
<apachelogger> and kfi is like 3kb or something :S
<apachelogger> switching to calligra would start a catfight with upstream
<apachelogger> also FWIW
<apachelogger> uncompressed data is next to useless
<apachelogger> as the cd images are lzma'd
<debfx> it's gzipped afaik but yeah
<apachelogger> not live
<apachelogger> it's lzma
<apachelogger> the entire squasfs
<apachelogger> at least it still was when I was investigating compression techniques 2 years ago
<apachelogger> (I doubt they'd regress from lzma to gzip for ubuntu and survive without throwing half the python stuff off the image :P)
<apachelogger> I do agree with Glenn on the need of a cleanup
 * apachelogger thinks we have too much rubbish on the CD really
<apachelogger> and running by default
<apachelogger> but I am a blackbox lover
<debfx> apachelogger: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-foundations-n-squashfs-lzma-redux
<debfx> so I don't think lzma is used atm
<apachelogger> The kernel now has LZMA support. We need to check to see if squashfs-lzma makes rsync cry.
<apachelogger> rsync?!
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> this does not even make sense :O
<debfx> I don't think there are many applications that we can get rid of except ktorrent
<apachelogger> depends on why you want to remove them
<ScottK> The reason ktorrent is there is because torrent is one of our distribution methods.
<ScottK> No ktorrent and then fewer torrent download and more direct downloads in the future.
<apachelogger> drop ktorrent, include kget
<apachelogger> ktorrent does not suite the distribution use case as it is way too complicated
<apachelogger> ScottK: FWIW, I do not think there are that many users of torrents for kubuntu downloads
<apachelogger> the download mirrors are pretty fast and reliable
<ScottK> Dunno.  I know there are a lot of seeds people put it.
<ScottK> it/up
<apachelogger> well, there certainly are some :P
<apachelogger> anywho
<debfx> hm kget is bigger than ktorrent
<apachelogger> I do not think this use case is any reason to put software on the CD
<apachelogger> debfx: also more usable
<Riddell> kget also messes up normal KDE download methods
<apachelogger> Riddell: we can fiddle with that
 * ScottK agrees with Riddell
<apachelogger> point being
<debfx> I'd just get rid of ktorrent and not replace it with anything
<ScottK> Kget should get itself gone.
<apachelogger> ktorrent is so insanely ugly it makes me wanna throw up regularly
<apachelogger> also completely random icon and default UI
<apachelogger> I have seen people who know what torrents were struggle with this app
<apachelogger> debfx: ack
 * apachelogger doesnt see use for torrent client by default
<apachelogger> particularly since it takes like 5 seconds to get one installed
<ScottK> Providing it in the default install gives thousands of young Kubuntu users an excuse why the have torrent apps installed when asked by their parents, schools, law enforcement, etc.
<apachelogger> and from what I have seen people tend to be very opinionated about which torrent client to use ^^
<ScottK> Much like web browsers.
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> or IDEs for that matter
<debfx> the difference is that we need to ship a browser
<who_me> would qbittorrent be a better suited replacement ? it does have a nice gui than ktorrent. or transmission-qt, but it does not really integrate with kde style  apps
<debfx> well I don't think we need a torrent client
<who_me> fair enough, if anyone needs one they can apt-get install one or search with synaptic or muon... ok, muon can't really search much atm.
<debfx> muon can't search?
<debfx> ah, crashes
<who_me> sometimes it finds stuff , sometimes it does not, try searching for "polkit" in muon, then try it with synaptic
<Riddell> searching for polkit works in Muon Package Manager
<who_me> but not with the software center
<Riddell> well no, polkit isn't user faced software
<Riddell> and actually it does return "muon" itself since it's in that description :)
<debfx> dropping rekonq, ktorrent and amarok would be ~enough space for firefox
<debfx> or we drop LO from the cd
<debfx> Riddell: kubuntu-docs contains many translations that are very incomplete
<jjesse> debfx,  not many people translate kubuntu-docs, there are only 2 of us that write them, no idea how many people actually translate them
<debfx> jjesse: I guess we need some statistics how many strings each translation covers so we can only include the ones that reach a certain percentage.
<jjesse> would that help get more translations?  IE I noticed my install only had the English Kubuntu-Docs instead of localized to my language
<debfx> of course not, but it would help conserving space and not shipping incomplete translations
<jjesse> bummer
<jjesse> yay for saving space though
<Riddell> debfx: kubuntu-docs 1.10ubuntu2 is 6.8 MiB vs 11.10ubuntu1 without translations at 2.7 MiB
<Riddell> kubuntu with firefox in place of amarok would be doubly disappointing for me
<ScottK> Riddell: We need a supportable plan for a Qt webkit based browser or go back to Konqueror then.  The lack of upstream security support for QT webkit will make it a pretty tough sell.
<Riddell> 1/2 an hour until tech board meeting
<ScottK> I'd like to see the work get done we described for last cycle so we can get rid of the alternate CD.  That much less QA to do each time.
<Riddell> ScottK: qt webkit is hard to get away from, much of KDE uses it, see apt-cache rdepends libqtwebkit4
<micahg> ScottK: how is konqueror any better khtml5 is totally unsupported from a security standpoint
<ScottK> Riddell: True, but for most of those applications it's local content, so the risk is different.
<debfx> Riddell: there is a difference between using qtwebkit in a browser and for example viewing wikipedia in amarok
<ScottK> micahg: I know there have been some khtml updates, I don't know how comprehensive they are.
<micahg> ScottK: that also bring us back to having to update qt4-x11 when there are khtml5 CVEs if there are any specific to it
<micahg> which is why we broke out the qtwebkit source in the first place to avoid that
<ScottK> micahg: khtml is in kde4libs.
<micahg> orly>
<ScottK> Yeah.
<micahg> ok
<ScottK> We broke it out because upstream did because they wanted Qt webkit to be able to follow a faster release cycle.
<micahg> ScottK: that's not much better with all its rdepends :)
<ScottK> Nope, but it takes a lot less time to build
<debfx> ScottK: I'd rather get rid of the alternate part of the dvd instead of the alternate cd
<ScottK> debfx: OK.
<ScottK> I mostly want less testing to do.
<ScottK> If the live installer can do everything the alternate can do, then we should dump it.
<debfx> I hope you're not seriously considering konqueror as the default browser :/
<ScottK> No, just short on options.
<ScottK> What I think we should really ship as the default is a very minimal browser that's enough for basic web browsing, but should be relatively stable/secure and then make it really easy for people to install what they want.
<ScottK> As it is, I don't think any browser we're considering is really suitable for install media that's supposed to be used 5 years from now.
<debfx> there is exactly one browser in main that is stable, secure and supported for the whole LTS cycle
<Riddell> debfx: that firefox takes a full time canonical employee too look after it is typical of why I don't think it's a good answer for free software longer term never mind KDE.  but that's a separate point
<ScottK> Riddell: I think it would take a similar level of effort for Qt webkit + browser to properly support a KDE solution.
<micahg> right, also webkit gtk will be taking up a significant portion of my time as well as we get further into the LTS
<micahg> and that will hopefully be with some help from others
<debfx> I don't think we have a choice if we want to ship a browser that is safe to use in 5 years so if no one objects I'll drop rekonq and ktorrent from the cd and add firefox to see how much oversized the image is.
<Riddell> debfx: eek I object!
<Riddell> well it can be done for a day or so to check for CD size but any formal change should be done after a kubuntu-council decision
<debfx> Riddell: I have yet to hear a viable alternative and I also haven't seen much input from kubuntu-council members
<Riddell> debfx: rekonq is a viable alternative, I'm talking to upstream now about what they can do security wise
<ScottK> debfx: I object to doing it before the KC has a chance to agree.
<ScottK> Riddell: It's not just rekonq, it's Qt webkit.  Are they talking to their upstream?
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK> Riddell: How about if debfx makes the change for one daily and then reverts it so we can get some data on actual size differences?
<Riddell> ScottK: that's fine
<ScottK> debfx: How about that?
<Riddell> qtwebkit tends to do security updates in svn which are released as part of point releases and work with previous versions of Qt
<ScottK> So does that mean we need to move qtwebkit to the rolling release model? I think it affects too much stuff.
<Riddell> ScottK: dunno I'll get a fuller answer tomorrow I hope
<debfx> yeah that's fine
<debfx> Riddell: qtwebkit is maintained in this branch: https://gitorious.org/+qtwebkit-developers/webkit/qtwebkit/commits/qtwebkit-2.2
<debfx> 2.0 certainly doesn't get security support anymore: https://gitorious.org/+qtwebkit-developers/webkit/qtwebkit/commits/qtwebkit-2.0
<Riddell> yeah they only maintain trunk
<debfx> that is a problem
<debfx> ok so in order to support rekonq it would need an embedded copy of the latest qtwebkit and a SRU exception for both similar to firefox and chromium?
<debfx> and the hope that both will continue to make releases that are compatible with each other and don't require e.g. Qt5
 * debfx also notes that qtwebkit hasn't been the most reliable upstream so far
<debfx> with qtwebkit 2.1 only supporting symbian and the standalone release still not working properly
<ScottK> If they won't even promise to support us, then that makes it a lot easier.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-13
<kio_http> about the browser discussion, why not use konqueror with the webkit backend instead of khtml http://digitizor.com/2010/08/11/how-to-switch-to-webkit-in-konqueror-browser-kde-sc-4-5kubuntu/
<ScottK> kio_http: Why would that be better than rekonq?
<kio_http> ScottK: I don't know but rekonq keeps crashing for me
<ScottK> The biggest problem from a supportability POV is Qt webkit and security support.
<ScottK> (khtml isn't any better)
<kio_http> Or personally I would like having no browser but a browser select screen like Windows Edition N's have
<ScottK> I think we need some minimal browser, but it doesn't have to be full featured.
<kio_http> ScottK: This is the windows solution http://cdn2.digitaltrends.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/clip_image002_136F9F12.jpg for europe editions
<ScottK> Yes, but Windows can do that since they don't provide a full solution.  Also we can't put all the browsers on the CD.
<kio_http> ScottK: Actually that comes with no browser, its a downloader like Kubuntu's firefox installer
<ScottK> Right, but Windows is a subset of the total OS solution that we try to provide.
<kio_http> I see
<kio_http> Ms does it for legal reasons the rest of the world gets IE. But I figured if you use a web browser you have an Internet connection so a downloader choice wouldn't harm. or maybe give one browser plus a choice screen instead of the firefox installer
<ScottK> I think it's reasonable.
<ScottK> We've discussed switching the FF installer to a FF/Chromium choice, but no one actually did the work.
<kio_http> Another idea about the netbook interface ... By default if the screen resolution is less than 1024X768 it defaults to the netbook interface. Most people prefer the standard interface on netbooks... any chance that it could be made into a selectable option on first boot or something? Everytime I install on a netbook I have to remove the netbook settings packages before logon
<ScottK> No you donn't.
<ScottK> All you have to do is pick plasma-desktop in systemsettings after you log in.
<ScottK> A lot of people have given positive feedback about the netbook interface, BTW.
<kio_http> ScottK: I know but the titlebar has only two buttons then and there are some other quirks
<kio_http> ScottK: No big deal actually .. just out of the users I know many like the normal interface... then some like the netbook one on big screens too
<hrw> hi
<hrw> can someone create some kind of kubuntu-minimal package which would be some kind of kubuntu-desktop without pim and most of apps? desktop/plasma+kdm+wm - set just to boot into kde
<jussi> hrw, that would be nice, along with the low-fat-settings package
<hrw> I just installed kubuntu-desktop and will go on dropping kdepim parts etc before login
<jussi> hrw: try installing the low fat settings also, might help with making it lihter from th beginning
<hrw> jussi: I have my kde4 settings from previous use
<jussi> ahh ok
<hrw> in march I moved to xfce and now going back
<jussi> hrw: if you have a list of packages you think would be a good package set, post it and lets try get somethign together.
 * jussi wouldnt mind running a minimal kubuntu on his old machine
<hrw> hard to tell for as I have other set of default apps then most of kubuntu based setup probably
<hrw> hm. no sound on speakers
<hrw> ok, enabled
<jussi> btw, do we have a kde/Qt version of pavucontrol? 
<Riddell> no, kmix is the kde offering
<jussi> hrm. sad.
<jussi> kmix doesnt seem to cut it. :/
<Riddell> it controls the volume for every pulse input and output device
<who_me> hey, it seems there are no debug symbols available for the updated amarok packages
<Riddell> amarok 2.4.3 has amarok-dbg and ddebs
<ScottK> Who's still on oneiric?
<ScottK> yofel_: ?
<Riddell> ScottK: I am but I'm also on a non ADSL connection so it's hard for me to test
<Riddell> a couple of hours, I'll leave it running
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Could you take a look at at least the 4.7.3 language updates and mark #901283  verified 
<ScottK> The rest of 4.7.3 needs testing too, of course.
<ScottK> I may actually be able to use kmail now.
<al> oh, kmail became usable again?
<ScottK> Relatively.
<ScottK> It may be up to "sucks less than Thunderbird"
<ScottK> I'm experimenting with it again.
<al> i'd have to see it for myself to believe it
<ScottK> In any case, if by usable you're thinking something like "a well behaved, mature piece of software", it's not that.
<al> meh
<who_me> it seems to work fine over imap with gmail
<stefan`> i agree. using kmail2 since it was released on kubuntu and i'm pretty happy with it.
<ScottK> I'm using dimap and it mostly works now.
<ScottK> It seems very hit or miss for people.
<Riddell> ScottK: are you anting 4.7.3 or 4.7.4 tested?
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.7.3 for the SRU.
<ScottK> 4.7.4 has one package we're still waiting on.
<ScottK> 9 hour build delays on PPAs make it take a while ...
<yofel_> re
<yofel> installing 4.7.3 from -proposed
<who_me> any place I can eyeball the changes in 4.7.3 update  (the one you guys are working on) ?
<yofel> ScottK: the delays are the reason I usually work in ninjas, private ppa builds get quite a bit of priority added
<Riddell> kde.org
<ScottK> When it's post-release and it's not private, I think it's kind of cheating.
<who_me> Riddell: I was thinking about changes between kde 4.7.3 release that you are "ccoking" now vs. what was already released in the kubuntu ppa
<who_me> s/ccoking/cooking
<apol> hi! can somebody show me some KDE package sources? I need to create one and I'm looking for a starting point
<ScottK> who_me: It shouldn't be anything.  Just a rebuild to get it into the official archive.
<who_me> alright
<Riddell> apol: a library or an application?
<apol> Riddell: a KCM
<apol> so I guess an app?
<Riddell> apol: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-config-gtk maybe
<apol> awesome
<apol> no.. This page does not exist, or you may not have permission to see it.
<apol> this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kcm-gtk
<yofel> yes
<yofel> kde-config-gtk is the binary
<apol> ok
 * apol looks for the deb sources...
<yofel> apt-get source kde-config-gtk
<yofel> that'll get it if you've got deb-src on
<apol> awesome
<apol> oh
<apol> ok
 * apol tries
<apol> nah didn't work, but I'm good with what I found :P
<ScottK> Do people on 4.7.2 have a "Mail Dispatcher Agent" in their Akonadi config?
<ScottK> It's greyed out in my 4.7.3 and so I can't add it and thus can't send mail.
<Riddell> I don't see anything with that name in 4.7.3
<Riddell> ScottK: which just booted successfully, what should I test and where should I report?
<ScottK> Bug #901283 for l10n and Bug #901975  for everything else.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 901283 in kde-l10n-ar (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Tracking bug for KDE l10n updates for 4.7.3" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 901975 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Tracking bug for KDE application updates for 4.7.3" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901975
<ScottK> I think the most important thing is to see if kmail is working.
<ScottK> That's where the biggest changes were.
<ScottK> That and I can't get it to work (but I didn't on 4.7.2 either and others did)
<Riddell> hmm loads fine but I need to find a test e-mail account to test on
<yofel> well, 4.7.3 works as well/bad as the ppa packages for me
<ScottK> yofel: How about in comparison to 4.7.2?
<ScottK> That's the real benchmark for this.
<yofel> at least for me there was no new breakage compared to 4.7.2
<ScottK> Comment in the bug please.
<Riddell> ScottK: yay, kontact successfully downloads all my spam
<ScottK> Riddell: Now can you send mail with it?
<ScottK> I can send mail with a new user
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, SSL negotiation failed
<ScottK> I recall problems before with it not always asking for certificate validation if the cert was self signed.
<Riddell> ooh yay sent
<Riddell> was using the wrong authentication type
<Riddell> ScottK: right where do I report?
 * yofel still gets kde bug 259355 on his eeePC which make kmail essentially useless, but that's nothing new
<ubottu> KDE bug 259355 in general "kmail terminates during startup with "Failed to fetch the resource collection "" [Critical,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259355
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug #901283 for l10n and Bug #901975  for everything else.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 901283 in kde-l10n-ar (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Tracking bug for KDE l10n updates for 4.7.3" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 901975 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Tracking bug for KDE application updates for 4.7.3" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901975
<ScottK> Bang.  Got it.
<ScottK> Had to manually restart the Mail Dispatcher Agent using akonadiconsole, re-enter my password, and then bang.  Off to the races.
<ScottK> yofel and Riddell: Are you on amd64 or i386?
 * yofel is on i386 right now
<Riddell> i386 too
<ScottK> yofel: Can you install 4.7.4 from staging and make sure it starts up OK?
<yofel> sure
<ScottK> If so, I'll copy it to the updates PPA once kdeutils is built on amd64.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: I'm still waiting for the 4.7.4 l10n upload you promised me.
<ScottK> yofel: Could you do it?  To staging.
<ScottK> (Almost forgot that)
<yofel> ah, can do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<yofel> problem: libscience4 depends upon libkdeedu-data (>= 4:4.7.4)
<ScottK> Shouldn't you have that?
<yofel> libkdeedu isn't in staging
<yofel> at least I don't see it
<ScottK> Right.  Had no changes.
<ScottK> Let me upload it anyway then.
<yofel> then you need to remove the versioned depends from libscience4
<ScottK> Why?
<ScottK> Let's just upload libkdeedu.
<ScottK> (I just did)
<yofel> fine with me
<ScottK> Great.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-oneiric] Philip Muškovac * 114 * debian/ (changelog config) New upstream release (svn: 1266985, type: stable) PPA upload
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks for doing l10n and testing.  I'll ping you again once libkdeedu is in.
<ScottK> Riddell: My thought for 4.7.X is to silently move 4.7.4 to the updates PPA once we get a successful smoke test and then announce both 4.7.3 in oneiric-updates and 4.7.4 in the updates PPA for testing together.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: sorry I got hung up on fixing my qtcreator
<ScottK> apachelogger_: It's OK.  yofel covered for you.
<yofel> ScottK: l10n up
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<schnelle> is 4.7.4 coming soon to oneiric? :)
<ScottK> Yes.
<Quintasan> thorgt in #kde-devel wants to rewrite Printer KCM from Python to cpp with PolicyKit integration \o/
<ScottK> dantti started that a couple of years ago too.
<ScottK> yofel: libkdeedu is up.  Would you try again please.
<Darkwing> Yay for having internet back at my house full time.
<ScottK> Darkwing: Do you have a oneiric system?
<Darkwing> My laptop is Oneiric
<Darkwing> My server is LTS
<ScottK> If you could, I'd appreciate if you could install KDE SC 4.7.3 and the updated soprano from oneiric-proposed and test it.
<Darkwing> Sure.
<Darkwing> Will it fix my KMail? :P
<yofel> update finished, rebooting
<yofel> ScottK: 4.7.4 runs fine (no obvious regressions, no obvious fixes)
<who_me> that's sad
<who_me> the "no fixes" part
<yofel> well, at least to me, not that I had many issues with 4.7 in the first place
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.  I'll copy it to the updates PPA once it's all built on amd64.
<ScottK> Darkwing: It was better for me.
<ScottK> There's quite a number of kdepim changes in 4.7.4.
<Riddell> Darkwing: lucky you, I'm on a 3G dongle!
 * yofel wonders if one can delete collections in akonadiconsole
<Darkwing> Yeah... For me it was a pick between food and internet.
<Darkwing> With Christmas coming up we are dumping extra money into gifts for kids.
<Riddell> that's very generous, I hopw the children look after you when you're in old age
<Darkwing> :)
<Darkwing> Anything to make my little ones happy.
<ScottK> Clearly you don't have teenagers yet.
<Riddell> right, here I am all concussion and no handy teenagers to do the shopping for me
<ScottK> That only lasts about the first month after they get their driving license.
<Darkwing> No, not yet.
<Darkwing> They are 6, 4 and 3
<Darkwing> But, Amazon is great for christmas shopping
<ScottK> They don't even add up to a driver.
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Darkwing> Yeah, not looking forward to that when it comes.
<Darkwing> my two youngest are girls
<Darkwing> that should be interesting.
<ScottK> yofel: Is the kdenlive in the updates PPA supposed to be an SRU eventually?
<yofel> well.. not really SRUable as it's essentially a backport - too many changes.
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Should it better go in backports then?
<yofel> theoretically yes, I put it in updates because archive kdenlive is pretty much broken in oneiric.
<ScottK> That could be an argument for an invasive SRU.
<yofel> maybe I'll have time to look at it over christmas, no time in the next 1.5 weeks at least
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<Riddell> libkactivies uses kactivitymanagerd binary, should I put kactivitymanagerd in the libkactivies package?
<ScottK> Does anything else use it?  Does libkactivies have an SO name?
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace uses it http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.core/73040
<Riddell> SONAME is libkactivities.so.6
<ScottK> Unless kde-workspace needs libkactivies as well, it should probably be separated.
<ScottK> Then it'd be problematic to mix it with a non-soname daemon in the same package.
<ScottK> I'd separate it.
<Riddell> and have libkactivies depend on kactivitymanagerd 
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> I need to work out where to put the plugins too
<Riddell> along with the daemon it seems
<Riddell> ok what should I call a package with kactivitymanagerd and activitymanager_plugin_slc.so int it made by kactivities?
<rbelem> Riddell, i called libkactivities-bin
<rbelem> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+packages
<ScottK> Riddell: You might also ask for naming suggestions in #debian-qt-kde on OFTC.  It's easier if they agree to the naming up front so we don't have to deal with renaming later.
<Riddell> groovy, thanks rbelem, ScottK 
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> a job for tomorrow though, good night
<ScottK> No problem.
<rbelem> Riddell, good night :-)
 * yofel is off to bed too, good night
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-14
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Cookies for Everyone! | 11.10 Released! | Merges: http://pad.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-precise-merges | 4.7.80 : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging  |4.7.4 in updates PPA for testing in oneiric | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ yofel: ^^^
<piglet> Can I just check, has 4.7.3 gone to the regular repos now, out of PPA?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> debfx: bug 904031 for you :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 904031 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok is crashing when starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904031
<debfx> Riddell: well that bug contains not much data and no way to reproduce
<ScottK> Just starting isn't sufficient?
<Riddell> it seems to have started for him at the upgrade, but there''s no way to be sure of that and it doesn't cause a problem for anyone else
<Riddell> ScottK: 4.7.4 installed without problems
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.
<ScottK> With 4.7.3 from -proposed I'm able to use kmail again.
<debfx> Riddell: he didn't say that it started after the upgrade
<Riddell> skaet: seems we were too late to get onto the tech board agenda so we'll be considered at their next meeting next year
<skaet> Riddell,  thanks for letting me know.  Hope you're feeling a better now?
<Riddell> skaet: so long as everyone else has one eye covered by sellotape I fit right in :)
<skaet> Riddell,  urk!   sounds uncomfortable.   Glad your sense of humor's back though.  :)
<ScottK> qapt in Debian now: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kde-extras/2011-December/015344.html
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> are they doing muon too?
<ScottK> AFAIK, yes.
<ScottK> Riddell: This should make you feel better about your internet bandwidth: http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/13/caltech-sets-186gpbs-internet-speed-record-makes-our-5mbps-look/
<ScottK> ;-)
<Riddell> and to think I'm waiting for a whole 40Mbps being available!
<who_me> guys, any reason why chart shape plugin are not packaged with the koffice suite. It does kinda render the spreadsheet app half-useless
<who_me> hmm missed a question mark there :/
<Riddell> I don't know but we don't work on koffice much now, calligra is where our efforts are
<tsdgeos> Riddell: who do i ask regarding qapt?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: jonathan thomas is your man there, echidnaman, he's not on irc just now
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> not sure if it's qapt fault or polkit fault
<tsdgeos> but the "Install Packages" thing
<tsdgeos> is untranslatable
<tsdgeos> which is kind of sad
<Riddell> echidnaman @gmail.com if you want to contact him
<Riddell> mgraesslin: how should I split up kwin and kwin_gles?
<Riddell> have a -common package with everything buy th binnaries which is depended on by both?
<mgraesslin> Riddell: no real idea, as there are also different sets of effects and library
<micahg> ScottK: I can't seem to use akregator in oneiric after the KDE updates
 * micahg checks to make sure he's not missing anything else
<micahg> not missing any KDE updates at least
<ScottK> micahg: Odd.  It's working here.  Is this from -proposed?
<micahg> yep
 * micahg restarts the app again
<ScottK> What happens if you launch it from a command line?
<micahg> ScottK: akregator(17832): couldn't create slave: "Unable to create io-slave:
<micahg> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'http'.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ any idea what could cause that?
<ScottK> (this is 4.7.3)
<ScottK> Please check you have kdelibs5-plugins and kde-runtime installed.
 * ScottK needs to get back to $work.  Will check in, in a bit.
<micahg> ScottK: yep, both at the -proposed versions
<ScottK> I looked at the diff and didn't see anything obviously related.
<ScottK> Hopefully Riddell or maybe apachelogger would have a suggestion.
<micahg> maybe I just need a reboot :-/
<ScottK> Maybe.
<ScottK> Restarting your session should be sufficient.
<Riddell> micahg: akgregator works fine here
<apachelogger> micahg: did a restart help?
<Riddell> does konqueror work for http?
 * micahg hasn't tried a session restart yet, but I guess that's possible
<micahg> seems to be working again
 * micahg never restarted the session after the update
 * ScottK wipes his sweating brow ...
<micahg> sorry for the scare :)
 * micahg still prefers to not reboot/restart session w/out a good reason
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> New kde is a reason.
<Riddell> yes new desktop software is a reason to restart the desktop session, in kde it can happen because the ioslaves etc are part of the session
 * micahg is running unity-2d though :)
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> In that case how does one restart just the KDE 'session'?
<micahg> no idea, I restarted unity-2d and it was happy
<ScottK> I was hoping Riddell might know.
<Riddell> killall kdeinit  I expect
<micahg> is that something doable in a postinst or will that break the world?
<Riddell> it's likely to break the world, I'd rather just pop up the reboot notifier
<ScottK> It'll break the world.
 * ScottK recallse pam restarting kdm in it's postinst.  Not a fun upgrade from inside a KDE session.
<Riddell> what have I messed up in the shlibdeps?  
<Riddell> https://i87478678.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/87478678/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.marble_4%3A4.7.90-0ubuntu2~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=3984c561fea781f3520bf1a5e43312ef
<Riddell> (ninjas only)
<yofel> Riddell: seems to me it tries to insert a ' (>= 4:4.7.90)' dependency - but the package is missing there
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> but I don't know where it gets that problem from
<Riddell> presumably another package is messed up, in its shlibs or .symbols files
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-15
 * apachelogger totally gets a 404 on that ^^
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> ->bed
<apachelogger> Riddell: about reboot notifier ... we were talking about a logout notifier some months back
<apachelogger> however failed to define a proper trigger
<apachelogger> like not every kdelibs upgrade would require it, but at the same time upgrades to runtime/workspace could suggest a session restart
<yofel> Riddell: libmarblewidget13.symbols is broken
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's a good idea, trigger would be a simple touch of a file like for reboot notifier no?
<yofel> line 2 SHOULD be "libmarblewidget.so.13 libmarblewidget13 #MINVER#" but it is: "libmarblewidget.so.13 #MINVER#"
<Riddell> now how did that happen?
<yofel> center value is taken as package name by dpkg-shlibdeps
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<Riddell> night yofel 
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, but when the touch should occurs is the tricky part
<Riddell> http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/12/15/qt-4-8-0-released/
<Riddell> 'win 14
<Riddell> tsk
<debfx> oh great, qtwebkit for qt5 will rely on private api
<debfx> we could have saved us quite some time by keeping qtwebkit inside qt4-x11
<debfx> so firefox needs around 18MB live iso space
<Riddell> is anyone able to checkout packaging?  e.g. lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/konversation
<Riddell> ah glitch in the matrix
<debfx> Riddell: could you please sponsor http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/gst-plugins-good0.10_0.10.30.2-2ubuntu2.debdiff so we can get rid of gtk3 on the cd again
<Riddell> debfx: ok
<Riddell> debfx: done, thanks for doing that
<debfx> thanks
<tsdgeos> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> tsdgeos: pong
<Riddell> ah, JontheEchidna, you're a saught after man
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> almost time for winter break from school :D
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: can I give your e-mail to a guy from Muon Software?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: sure
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, might they have an issue with the name of my software?
<Riddell> they want to discuss ways to keep google search results clear
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool. new polkit-qt release
<who_me> yep, with the annoying crash fixed 
<debfx> lol, aren't they the first google search result anymore? ;)
<who_me> there's a wikipedia entry that's first
<Riddell> ../../lib/documentview/documentviewcontainer.cpp:33:21: fatal error: QGLWidget: No such file or directory
<Riddell> tsk pesky gwenview upstream adding new dependencies and making my builds fail
<Tm_T> adding dependency without adding the check to cmake? tsssk
<yofel> now you know how I feel in neon all the time :P
<Riddell> and he's not even here to get the hint
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<Riddell> ug I uploaded some beta 2 packages to ubuntu instream of  ninjas
<debfx> I guess we need to fix that by some 4.7.90really4.7.3 uploads
<debfx> Riddell: are you taking care of that?
<Riddell> debfx: just wait until beta 2 is all done and upload it all I think
<Riddell> or does that go against precise QA?
<debfx> it does
<debfx> we need to test beta 2 in a PPA first
<yofel> we... do? wasn't the ppa just to work while it's not official?
<Riddell> right enough, I could just upload it all
<debfx> yofel: yes, as precise is an LTS we want to keep it always stable during development
<debfx> though I think we should test new kde beta releases in a ppa even if it weren't an LTS
<Riddell> well no libraires got uploaded, only kdeadmin, kamera, kanagram, kbruch
<Riddell> I think that's fine so long as we make sure to test those
<debfx> yeah I guess that's fine
<debfx> you should bump the kde-sc-dev-latest build-dep. that would have prevented them from building.
<yofel> Riddell: are you skipping bzr currently?
<Riddell> yofel: for now yes
<Riddell> will do it in batch at the end
<yofel> k
<Riddell> oh release meeting e-mail time
<yuriy> finally decided to install Oneiric on my work computer, but the manual partitioner keeps crashing :9
<yuriy> *:(
<Riddell> erk
<Riddell> make sure you report that
<yuriy> it's not popping up any sort of report (apport or dr konqi) I thought it used to do that
<yuriy> pretty consistently crashes after I edit 2 partitions
<Riddell> it probably just has a dialogue
<Riddell> don't know why it doesn't use apport
<Riddell> logs in /var/log/installer
<yuriy> nothing in /var/crash
<yuriy> hard to believe I wrote the wiki page on bug reporting because I don't remember anything about this stuff
<Riddell> there's a well versioned file usr/lib/libkasten1okteta1gui.so.0.2.0
<yuriy> bug 904929
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 904929 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu installer crashes in manual partitioner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904929
<yuriy> wow those bug numbers are getting high
<Riddell> too many changes in kdesdk, I need to buy some more irn bru for reinforcements
<yuriy> going to install with only / configured and set everything else up after. setting up any more partitions crashes it
<yuriy> no trace most of the time
 * debfx uploads multiarchified phonon package
<debfx> I hope I don't break anything
<bulldog98> Riddell: in kde-runtime-data you put /usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/libplasmacomponentsplugin.so which is a binary libary
<Riddell> bulldog98: hmm, I reported a bug on a similar matter which was upstreams fault
<Riddell> 26 more 4.8 beta packages in ninjas, I think that's my limit for the day
<debfx> apachelogger: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/103423/ for your reviewing pleasure
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-16
<kio_http> Hi just wanted to give feedback on the 4.7.4 ppa updates. After updating Desktop effects start, the screen freezes then I get a popup about effects too slow and thus disabled. I deleted .kde and logged in and it was fine. However after another login the problem is back. Kwin error output is here. http://paste.kde.org/174524/
<ScottK> kio_http: And you didn't have this problem with 4.7.3?
<kio_http> No
<kio_http> But on other PC's with different g cards its fine
<ScottK> Perhaps a driver bug then.
<kio_http> possibly
<ScottK> I'd file a bug against kwin on b.k.o and see what they say if it's repeatable.
<kio_http> I'll do that. I have the same issue with normal drivers and xorg-edgers versions
<jussi> No cakeman yet? guess I have to wait till he wakes up :(
<apachelogger> debfx: ah, now I understand the patch
<apachelogger> of course it ought to be done in kdelibs and then reimported to phonon
<apachelogger> as that file is mostl imports from kdelibs
<debfx> apachelogger: it is also done in kdelibs (FindKDE4Internal.cmake)
<apachelogger> then I shall copy from there
<apachelogger> debfx: if you could poke me tomorrow that'd be great
<apachelogger> so I do not forget
 * apachelogger is busy all day today
<debfx> at least the CMAKE_PLATFORM_IMPLICIT_LINK_DIRECTORIES bit, I've submitted another merge request for kdelibs to add CXX
<debfx> can do
<apachelogger> debfx: well, if you can get alex to do the CXX version by tomorrow evening it can be in phonon 4.6
<apachelogger> as I plan to release tomorrow
<debfx> apachelogger: should I subscribe him to the review request? what's his account name?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> neundorf@kde.org is his mail addy
<tsdgeos> Riddell: we don't have libphonon-dbg?
<tsdgeos> oh, wihtout the lib
<Riddell> tsdgeos: the -dbg packages typically come from debian, all packages have ddebs which are made by ubuntu's buildds
<Riddell> debfx: uh oh
<Riddell> make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libphonon.so', needed by `lib/libklinkstatuscommon.so.4.0.0'.  Stop.
<Riddell> is that the fault of kdewebdev or or phonon?
<yofel_> sounds like a broken cmake config file somewhere
<debfx> oh no, hardcoded library paths again
<debfx> Riddell: you can grep /usr/share/cmake-2.8 and /usr/lib/cmake for /usr/lib/libphonon.so to see which library hardcodes it
<Riddell> my own kde4libs needing a rebuild modules/KDELibs4LibraryTargets-debian.cmake:  IMPORTED_LINK_INTERFACE_LIBRARIES_DEBIAN "/usr/lib/libphonon.so;KDE4__kparts;KDE4__kjs;KDE4__kio;KDE4__kdeui;KDE4__kdecore;Qt4::QtCore;Qt4::QtGui"
<Riddell> hmm, kfloppy, tempted not to bother packaging it since nobody will test it
<jussi> Riddell: lol, yeah.
<jussi> Riddell: btw, even though its not a kubuntu thing, do you know if anyone is planning to package razor-qt?
<jussi> http://yarpen.cz/rants/?p=43
<Riddell> jussi: I've never heard of it
<Riddell> jussi: file a needs-packaging bug if you want it
<Riddell> ninjas: what's wrong with kiten?  it doesn't compile in the PPA but I don't see an error message
<debfx> [ 98%] make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libphonon.so', needed by `app/kiten'.  Stop.
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> I'll retry
<debfx> Riddell: you're uploading to the archive again
<u2san> Topic says 4.7.80 still merging? on the 13th when 4.7.90 was out on the 7th?
<littlegirl> Hey there, I use Kubuntu Lucid Lynx, and for a few weeks now I haven't been getting notifications of updates in my tray like I used to. I haven't changed anything. The package manager settings are such that I should be notified, and I haven't deleted any widgets. Is there something I can do to fix this?
<littlegirl> There used to be an update notification icon in the System Tray. Can someone here please tell me which developer works on that?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-17
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks to me (at least from skimming git commit logs) that kdepim for 4.8 is going to need a git snapshot of Akonadi.
<Riddell> ScottK: ug
<apachelogger> Sput: when will quassel grow script0ring or something? :S
<apachelogger> when are we switching to clang?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what is clang?
<Riddell> "Clang project is a new C, C++, Objective C and Objective C++ front-end for the LLVM compiler."
<apachelogger> c compiler for llvm
<apachelogger> yeah, that ^^
<Riddell> because if we used that instead of GCC we couldn't all call it Kubuntu GNU/Linux
<apachelogger> sure we can
<littlegirl> Hey there, I use Kubuntu Lucid Lynx. My package manager is configured to check for updates daily and display a notification if there are any. My System Tray is configured to display all icons. I used to get notified of updates to packages, but haven't for a couple of months now. Where can I check for what's causing this?
<apachelogger> but it'd be GNU/Apple/Linux
<apachelogger> hrrr
<apachelogger> littlegirl: #kubuntu for support please
<littlegirl> apachelogger: Yes, I've tried that. Repeatedly. Nobody helps me. Can you please recommend another place?
<apachelogger> not really, you'll have to wait, unfortunately I'll not be any help there either
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping
<sheytan> apachelogger: pongy
<apachelogger> sheytan: we be needing some changes to the phonon website if at all possible
<sheytan> like what?
<apachelogger> some box that lists versions of phonon, phonon gstreamer, and phonon vlc
<apachelogger> with link to download
<sheytan> will take care of that ;)
<apachelogger> awesomest
<apachelogger> sheytan++
<apachelogger> where is kubotu? :S
<sheytan> not a problem :)
<sheytan> he has free. You can't work all the time :D
 * apachelogger interrupts kubotu's vacation
<apachelogger> kubotu: h
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> hola apachelogger!
<sheytan> told ya :D
<sheytan> oooh
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma sheytan
<kubotu> karma for sheytan: 3
<apachelogger> sheytan++
<apachelogger> kubotu: you be around when I increment someone!!!!!
<sheytan> apachelogger: so, how's kubuntu development going novadays?
<sheytan> im quite out of its life
<apachelogger> sheytan: I have no idea
<apachelogger> when I am not busy I am drunk
 * apachelogger is as useful as air condition in the arctic
 * sheytan feeling the same
<sheytan> i mean of course myself :)
<Riddell> sheytan: a bit of artwork we need done at some point is name badges for fosdem
<Riddell> like these http://www.bartcoppens.be/blogimages/fosdem2011_group.jpg
<Riddell> kde wallpaper plus logo plus lighter area for names
<Riddell> plus fosdem logo
<Riddell> in svg
<Riddell> and then I'd like to think about getting a KDE poster stand
<apachelogger> and a picture of kubotu
<apachelogger> no, make that me
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/QgIf9.png
<Riddell> you died your hair!
<apachelogger> <3 kde
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I also thought about doing something like that :)
<Riddell> we should all die our hair blue for fosdem
<apachelogger> and then send a picture to mark? :P
<apachelogger> why is he not ideling here anymore? :S
<Riddell> 4.7.90 all in ninjas, testers needed!
<BarkingFish> Riddell: Speaking of testers needed - why was KDE 4.7.3 moved into main from PPA when it's still broken? :P
<Riddell> plenty of us tested it, do you know what's wrong with it?
<BarkingFish> I wound up upgrading to it today, after downgrading about a month ago due to issues - I did this to stop apper nagging me :)
<BarkingFish> Riddell: There is a major bug with plasma-desktop - It's crashing at will, whenever it freely wishes to - it can be on opening a program, using one, closing a program...
<BarkingFish> It's done it 3 times today - twice when I've opened xchat, third time was when I opened systemsettings to change my color scheme
<Riddell> did you find out what upstream thought about the backtrace?  did you try 4.7.4?
<BarkingFish> I've filed with KDE already, it seems it wasn't just me with the issue - 
<BarkingFish> and no I haven't tried 4.7.4 - 4.7.3 only just went into stable, I dread risking 4.7.4 when 4.7.3 is busted :)
<BarkingFish> the report seems to have gone, looks like it was marked as a duplicate
<BarkingFish> I have to reboot anyhow quickly - so I'll check to see whether it happens again when I restart xchat on my return - if it does, I'll pastebin the backtrace for you to take a look at, Riddell :)
<BarkingFish> BTW, I hope you're feeling much better now - I just realised who I was talking to...  
<BarkingFish> I'll be back in a bit :)
<Riddell> well there's no point in testing .3 now that .4 is available, you'd be best testing that
<BarkingFish> Riddell: so I have to upgrade to .4 realising there's a potential that it might be borked... when I have a system I already know is borked :P
<BarkingFish> nice :)
<Riddell> that's what testing is all about
<BarkingFish> I guess broken to broken ain't all that different :)
<BarkingFish> I'll reenable my ppa in apper, move up to .4 and be back in a bit - although I'll let you know, according to kde's bugzilla, plasma bugs are still present in 4.7.4 :)
<BarkingFish> So I guess this is a bit of a foregone conclusion, but what the hey :)
<BarkingFish> back in a while, now upgrading to 4.7.4
<Riddell> 4.7.90 depends on liblzma5 (>= 5.1.1alpha+20110809) where does that come from?
<Riddell> oh, needs precise
<Riddell> and I'm on oneiric
<Riddell> duh
<BarkingFish> Riddell: Right - I have good news for you... I've just tested 4.7.4 with everything that I can possibly throw at it, and Plasma has not crashed once.
<BarkingFish> I've even tried to deliberately crash it by opening about 30 apps at once, and it's still not died.  
<BarkingFish> 4.7.4 appears on the outside to be more stable than 4.7.3 - i'd recommend getting it into main as soon as possible :)
<Riddell> ScottK: &&
<Riddell> ^^
<Riddell> BarkingFish: please add your results to the table at the bottom of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<BarkingFish> of course I will, I'm as pleased as hell at the moment :)  
<BarkingFish> do you use the same wiki code on there as regular wikis, mediawiki code?
<BarkingFish> Riddell: I can't update the table there - the kubuntu wiki appears to be borked
<BarkingFish> "Internal Server Error: The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request."
<Riddell> try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<BarkingFish> that's where I am now
<Riddell> I need to moan to sysadmins about the frequent timeouts
<BarkingFish> oops sorry, misread 
<BarkingFish> I'll try that one instead
<BarkingFish> And firefox won't let me go to that one :)  It wants me to add a security exception before it will let me!
<BarkingFish> and now I got there, I get this :)
<BarkingFish> "The requested URL /Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging was not found on this server."
<BarkingFish> !!!"&$*££&&"!
 * BarkingFish mumbles something under his breath about a live chicken, a rabbi and a sledgehammer
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-18
<BarkingFish> Riddell: just to let you know, I'm still unable to update the 4.7.4 testing table in the wiki, so I'll have another shot tomorrow at some point - i figure something must be pretty wrong right now.
<Sput> apachelogger: it has started to grow that a while ago
<bulldog98_> Riddell: jovie needs to replace kmouth 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu1, because /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/actions/female.png is in both packages
<Riddell> bulldog98: well spotted
<KRF> i'm trying to debug a quite low-level issue wrt Qt libraries. in kubuntu 11.04 Qt libraries seem to be built without -Bsymbolic-function whereas in 11.10 they are. so my question is: what's causing the different behavior between those two versions? global ld flags, package ld flags?
<KRF> i don't seem to find a hint
<Riddell> KRF: I'm afraid I don't know, see if 11.04 package built on 11.10 has it
<Riddell> else it's something in the packaging
<KRF> Riddell: i think i found it: possibly the behavior was changed due to that patch in debian/
<KRF>   72   [ Felix Geyer ]
<KRF>   73   * Use DEB_*_MAINT_APPEND instead of setting CXXFLAGS and LDFLAGS.
<KRF> i am comparing https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81532169/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.qt4-x11_4%3A4.7.4-0ubuntu8_BUILDING.txt.gz and  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79473336/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.qt4-x11_4%3A4.7.2-0ubuntu6.3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<KRF> the latter uses -Bsymbolic-functions
<Riddell> that's in 12.04
<KRF> Riddell: the issues is, with -Bsymbolic-functions all functions are bound to the library's implementation. Qt, however, specifices dynamic-list files. Ubuntu doesn't seem to use them. the real issue is that you're not passing  -reduce-relocations to Qt's configure which enables passing --dynamic-list options to the linker flag.
<KRF> (assuming you know about all this internal stuff) ;)
<KRF> worth a bug report?
<KRF> it basically breaks preloading in certain scenarious
<Riddell> KRF: sure file a bug report
<Riddell> I'll get to it next year sometime :)
<KRF> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/906014 - thanks
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 906014 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Qt built with -Bsymbolic-functions, not using -reduce-relocations from configure" [Undecided,New]
<KRF> no version specified since this is broken for multiple releases
<ScottK> fabo: ^^^ ?
<yofel> Riddell: another overwrite:
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kmag_4%3a4.7.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/actions/window.png', which is also in package kmousetool 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> ack
<yofel> hm, I have 0 activities after update
<yofel> Riddell: plasma-desktop should depend on kactivities
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/devn.png
<Riddell> yofel: doesn't it do that with shlibs?
<Riddell> mm, something broke there
<yofel> nope
<yofel> even funnier, I installed kactivities - but I don't have libkactivities6 installed o.O
<Riddell> yofel: oh that's the .so wrongly in the -data package, it's on my todo
<yofel> ah, ok then ^^
<Riddell> yofel: kactivities as a package is obsolete, it's called libkactivities-bin now
<yofel> doesn't exist
<yofel> and according to dpkg 'kactivities' contains kactivitymanagerd and the plugins
<Riddell> hmm, guess that's on the todo as well then
<Riddell> yofel: hmm maybe this is troublesome debian/patches/plasma_desktop_shell_drop_kactivities.diff
<yofel> yeah, probably that
<Darkwing> I think we should talk about what translations to include on a % bases as outlined in bug #904351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 904351 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Precise) "kubuntu-docs contains many incomplete translations" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904351
<Riddell> hmm, 
<Riddell> I can't think of a good answer right now
<Darkwing> No, I can't either but, I could see the frustration of it.
<Riddell> ask on the ubuntu-translators list?
<Darkwing> Yeah, I'll do that.
<Darkwing> Have a couple of job interviews in Las Vegas :D
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-10
<jhon> HOLA
<soee> good morning
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1080823] unable to remove new activity @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1080823 (by enb)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1088091] Battery monitor widget does not show estimated battery lifetime @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1088091 (by xor)
 * apachelogger needs to backport that localization patch he revised -.-
<apachelogger> bug 923360 ftw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923360 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "systemsettings/start_and_shutdown shouldn't generate localized .desktop file names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923360
<Tm_T> nice, on 4.9.90 some funny stuff happens
<Tm_T> for example when waking up from screensaver, screenlocker doesn't stop screensaver
<Tm_T> ...until I unlock, ofcourse
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we still care about bug 771661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771661 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Allow .xsession-errors to be a symlink" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771661
 * apachelogger does not want to discuss this :P
<jalcine> bug 1088091 is fresh and one I'd love to see get fixed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1088091 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Battery monitor widget does not show estimated battery lifetime" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088091
<jalcine> Though it is an upstream one
<jalcine> this comment however is interesting https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=182940#c4
<ubottu> KDE bug 182940 in general "detailed battery information display" [Wishlist,New]
<jalcine> pertains to 1088091 in a way
<soee> Tm_T, beta 2 in 13.04 or 12.10 ?
<Tm_T> soee: 12.10
<shadeslayer> jalcine: I really doubt that's going to happen
<shadeslayer> battery time estimation is a can of works
<shadeslayer> *worms
<jalcine> do you have the time to explain to me how it might be?
<shadeslayer> there's a huge email thread pertaining to it iirc
<shadeslayer> Can't find said thread
<jalcine> no problem, if you have an idea of the subject and the time it was sent, I'd look for it.
<shadeslayer> well ... if I knew that I'd be able to find it myself :P
<jalcine> hahaha true true!
<Tm_T> jalcine: AFAIK battery widget can show estimation
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> found it
<shadeslayer> jalcine: http://markmail.org/message/i2dxtkxbwh2ojbzj
<Tm_T> ...if you really want to look it jumping back and forth with random times
<shadeslayer> yeah, there's a fork of the battery plasmoid just for that
<shadeslayer> but like all other implementations, it is inaccurate
<jalcine> it's a device-specific thing, I guess.
<shadeslayer> work load changes over time and it might show one hour now, but become 5 minutes when you start compiling firefox
<shadeslayer> so it's just unreliable and I agree with aseigo
<Tm_T> you don't even need to compile anything, just open a browser tab for example
<shadeslayer> awesome
 * shadeslayer wonders when the store will ship his RAM
<jalcine> interesting
<jalcine> there has to be a way to calculate it though
<jalcine> this might be me being babyish but how does Windows do it?
<jalcine> or Macs? (well, that's a no-brainer, really?)
<jalcine> The time remaining is completely relative to the amount of electricity currently being used.
 * jalcine will think about this today.
<jalcine> But I have to finish reading that _long_ thread
<soee> Tm_T, did you noticed any other bugs i latest beta under 12.10 ?
<Tm_T> well for example skype doesn't have systray icon, grouped windows indication arrow is pointing the wrong way on taskmanager (vertical panel) ...
<Tm_T> small things mostly
<Tm_T> new notifications are interesting
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm pretty sure I never cared.
<soee> Tm_T, and what about modified oxygen theme ?
<soee> are the changes visible ?
<Riddell> hmm so how to find out the state of 4.10 beta 2?
<apachelogger> ScottK: commented
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the pad is reasonably current.
<apachelogger> FWIW it would be almost straight forward if kdm did not currently explicitly unlink the file (i.e. delete the link and if it is the only link also remove the linked file)
<Tm_T> soee: oxygen? I don't think I use it anywhere
<soee> :)
<Tm_T> icons, yes
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html  mm lots of excuses
<Riddell> ah the kde4libs block is still on
<Riddell> nothing from marble people so I guess I'll add the abi changer
<Riddell> ScottK: kdesdk abi breakage was fixed
<apachelogger> note: deleting /dev/null breaks chrome :D
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [771661] Allow .xsession-errors to be a symlink @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/771661 (by Martin Pitt)
<apachelogger> note: chrome does a better job at handling debs than our default browser -.-
<Riddell> what's it do?
<apachelogger> open qapt-deb-installer
<apachelogger> rekonq uses the ark kpart
<jalcine> isnt the webkit view there a kwebkitpart?
<jalcine> it probably changed accordingly
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/10/plasma-desktopNY1872.png
<apachelogger> of course it acted correctly in the realm of a kpart
<apachelogger> that does not make the result any more correct though :P
<apachelogger> also that dialog there talks about konqueror ^^
<apachelogger> ah well
<apachelogger> rekonq does not actually care
<apachelogger> it simply forces a kpart
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: halp? :(
<jalcine> lol
<shadeslayer> sec
<apachelogger> Riddell: someone should talk to oxygen-fonts upstream and establish a timeline for when we can use it
<apachelogger> also for raring it can go in the archive, works well now
<apachelogger> also it is like 300% easier on the eyes than ubuntu IMHO
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> not quite sure why
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: boog
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, why? :P
<shadeslayer> idk
<apachelogger> you worked with that mimetype stuffz
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> needs investigations
<apachelogger> makes more sense for you to look into a fix than me :P
<shadeslayer> but my fixes get reverted
<apachelogger> lol?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> remember the apturl stuff
<shadeslayer> that got removed or sth
<shadeslayer> later
<apachelogger> wasn't that implemented crappy?
<apachelogger> or wasn't the base impl crap?
<apachelogger> something was crap WRT protocol handling
<shadeslayer> it was implemented incorrectly
<shadeslayer> but I fixed it
<apachelogger> and the fix was reverted?
<apachelogger> lolz?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please run sudo rm /dev/null
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> "This worked correctly at least in KDE 3.5."
<apachelogger> reading bugs is like going to a comedy show
<Tm_T> apachelogger: 3.5 has suddenly become "the correct way" (:
<apachelogger> let's ship some software from 3.5 
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> bug 937726 needs an executive decision
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 937726 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "no appmenu widget in plasma-netbook by default" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937726
<apachelogger> when you have a desktop and manually switch to plasma-netbook ... should you get a kubuntu-netbook experience or a genuine KDE experience?
<apachelogger> (currently the kubuntu-netbook stuff is only applied iff hardware requirements are met - small screen & no disc drive - which causes the behavior described in the bug)
<Riddell> shrug, it would probably be nice to get kubuntu-netbook but I don't consider it a big issue not to
<apachelogger> yes, still needs some decision
<Riddell> I'm fine with the status quo
<apachelogger> ScottK: got an opinion?
<apachelogger> isn't bug 1061073 fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061073 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061073
<apachelogger> oh, now it is opengles upstream Oo
<Riddell> ah and marble has already bumped their soname
<Riddell> bulldog98: when changing sonames just start with a fresh .symbols file otherwise it looks like any ABI changes are changed compared to old releases
<Riddell> ScottK: plenty of new games packages in New queue should you be in the mood
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<Riddell> aww, lovely hugs
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html | oxygen-fonts in experimental PPA (from oneiric to raring)
<apachelogger> ^ in case someone wants to test
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: my mail is still broken ^^
<shadeslayer> yay
<apachelogger> filed a ticket now
<apachelogger> should only take a month or so ^^
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> your @kubuntu.org email addy doesn't work as well right?
<shadeslayer> btw
<apachelogger> prolly not
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there are some nice designs on G+ and spacetime has offered to print us a test batch of buisness cards
<shadeslayer> we should totally send him a polo tee for being super nice to us :D
<Riddell> alas we are all out of them
<shadeslayer> yeah :(
<shadeslayer> and drat
<shadeslayer> someone is using my branch
<shadeslayer> for recipes
 * shadeslayer grumbles
<Riddell> is that a bad thing?
<shadeslayer> I can't delete my bzr branch :P
 * apachelogger was about to ask the same question :P
<shadeslayer> because someone else depends on it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: now that is silly
<apachelogger> tell them to go away :P
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<apachelogger> actually you could just change ownership
<shadeslayer> hm?
<apachelogger> oh, then the url would be different ^^
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> clearly something is wrong there :P
<shadeslayer> "You do not have permission make all the changes required to delete this Branch."
<apachelogger> as I said, that is silly
<shadeslayer> inorite
<yofel_> why would you want to delete it o.O?
<apachelogger> if I want to delete my branch then launchpad should not go all like "but people use it :("
<shadeslayer> yofel_: want to setup a branch with the same name
<yofel_> rename it?
<shadeslayer> but different git url
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> fun
<apachelogger> http://images.yourdictionary.com/insane
<apachelogger> <3 bugs
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> if they at least were not so random and old bug 578490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578490 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "panel is in wrong language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578490
<apachelogger> and the screensaver business... I have seen reports for "does not start", "starts too late", "starts despite deactivated"
<shadeslayer> lol
 * shadeslayer wonders why his RAM still hasn't been dispatched
<Riddell> RAM, now there's a term much loved by schools but that doesn't make any sense
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: perhaps brits are working at the place you ordered it at? :P I ordered my laptop from the uk and 1 week after it got delivered they sent me a mail "oh btw, we have dispatched yer machine" ^^
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> haha, lunchpad
<apachelogger> so when you enter a binar package lunchpad will figure out the source
<apachelogger> except if they are the same and the binary name is/was shipped by two sources
<apachelogger> then it will simply take the source
<apachelogger> UX fail <3
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think it should be fixed, but I agree it's low priority.
<apachelogger> yofel_: when running desktop and manually switching to netbook ... should it pick up the kubuntu netbook settings or not?
<apachelogger> ScottK: truth be told the sanest way to do this is to move settigns from netbook to desktop
<ScottK> Riddell: Not a lot of point in New'ing the KDE games, without the lib: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knavalbattle/4:4.9.90-0ubuntu1/+build/4047217
<apachelogger> in particular the init script for plasma-netbook
<yofel_> unless you plan to completely remove the netbook settings, yes
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.
<apachelogger> point being that netbook depends on desktop anyway, so we'd be fine there, but generally applying netbook settings on a desktop may be silly when assuming that they may contain settings only useful to netbooks
<ScottK> Ah.  I see the lib is there too.
<ScottK> I'll look at that first.
<ScottK> apachelogger: The biggest issue is the javscripting of the panel.
<apachelogger> how is that an issue?
<apachelogger> the script is different for desktop and netbook
<Riddell> ScottK: lib is in new too
<apachelogger> so we have two scripts anyway
<apachelogger> ScottK: how is bug 1086840 a k-s bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1086840 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Missing bookmarks.xml error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086840
<ScottK> Yeah.  Just noticed.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It was a "I don't know where to put it" - probably kde4libs is better.  Feel free to reassign
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> kdelibs it is
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'd file that upstream though
<apachelogger> bug 1088479
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1088479 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "consolidate netbook settings into desktop where possible" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088479
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apachelogger> yo
<apachelogger> what do I do with bug 1085519 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1085519 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Does KDE SC 4.10 process cookies differently than 4.9?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085519
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, I don't use rekonq and I haven't seen any problems with FF so far on 4.10
<apachelogger> firefox also does not use kcookiejar Oo
<apachelogger> but good to know that firefox works ^^
<BluesKaj> ok
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1081522] KDE System Settings "File Manager" association ignored by KDE apps @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1081522 (by Cefn)
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> well rekonq in general doesn't work well for me , so I don't use it
<apachelogger> I think you are not the only one
<BluesKaj> dunno how other ppl can put up with all it's bugs
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: is your networkmanager patch request getting sorted?
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: they report it in hopes that they get fixed :P
<apachelogger> s/it/them/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "BluesKaj: they report them in hopes that they get fixed :P"
<BluesKaj> well apachelogger , I wish then a lotta luck , cuz they need it 
<BluesKaj> then=them
<ScottK> apachelogger: The networkmanager thing got fixed in raring, but AIUI, still waiting on cyphermox for the SRU (needs to be combined with the existing SRU in the queue).
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: I think yes, ScottK asked cyphermox to do it, I still need a second confirmation that it is actually working... but it seems so
<apachelogger> ScottK: which one?
<cyphermox> ScottK: actually I was told the bug wasn't properly fixed
<ScottK> cyphermox: OK.
<apachelogger> ah, Riddell asked that ^^
<ScottK> What's the bug?
<BluesKaj> rekonq and kmail , both are buggy , but most reports are filed as dupes and seem to be put on the back burner ...kmail been showing the same segfault bugs for over a yr 
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: Could you please look at the bug and make sure it has all the information in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#SRU_Bug_Template
<cyphermox> dantti_laptop: so it is working?
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: often enough proper fixes require a lot of ground work first
<ScottK> BluesKaj: I use kmail on a daily basis with very, very few segfaults.  Most of the issues I have are with akonadi getting stuck and restarting it fixes it.
<apachelogger> my imap agent segfaults because it cannot auth and I refuse to let it try again
<apachelogger> most ludicrous thing :D
<BluesKaj> ScottK, yeah , they should dump akonadi for home users ..we should have that option
<ScottK> It's gotten better each release.
<dantti_laptop> cyphermox: I need to wait for my co worker to arive and test it again, since last week his vpn account got blocked due to many tests :P
<ScottK> The bug that was annoying me the most recently was fixed in 4.9.3.
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: what do we use instead?
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: I'll do
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Am I going to find that all these games are in section libs too?
<Riddell> mm let me see
<Riddell> ScottK: mm yes you might just find that
<Riddell> I do dislike that pointless field
<apachelogger> +
<Riddell> ScottK: hang on, will fix
<ScottK> I'm doing the actual lib first anyway.
<Quintasan> o/
 * apachelogger is pissed off with bugs again and does some movie watching
<Quintasan> Riddell: Got anywhere near maliit>
<Quintasan> ?
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: I can't explain how to create a test case, since he uses cisco vpn with an android app that create randon password tokens...
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'd appreciate it if you reviewed maliit-framework -> dget -xu http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/maliit-framework_0.93.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^ link if you lost it or something :)
<ScottK> Since this requires a specific type of VPN to test, say that you need to need to have access to that kind of VPN and then assume people know that stuff to test.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: ok, do I need to fill some bug?
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: If there isn't one already.
<dantti_laptop> k, let me look
<ScottK> Riddell: re libkdegames copyright: missing copyright info for carddecks/svg-tigullio-international/tigullio-international.svgz.  cmake/modules/ is missing it's license file (also not covered in debian/copyright).  I think that makes it a reject.
<ScottK> Riddell: Why does libkdegames6 Breaks: libkdegames5a?
<ScottK> Riddell: You can drop the kdegames-card-data-extra Breaks/Replaces since those are pre-LTS versions.
<ScottK> Riddell: Other than that, I think it's good.
<BluesKaj> I'm testing the 3.7 kernel on 12.1.0 as suggested by using nomodeset in place of quiet splash , but the boot still freezes completely at the hardware scan ...any other suggestions ?
<BluesKaj> on the 3.5 kernel atm
<ScottK> BluesKaj: This is still not the channel for kernel issues.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, ok , look at it as a warning or a heads up then 
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: I think maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/+bug/415076 since someone says that on gnome it works..
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 415076 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "Can not connect to vpn using plasma-widget-networkmanagement" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> Releasing 4.9.3 to quantal-updates.
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: OK.  Then please edit the bug to add the SRU template information.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: hmm to do that I just need to add a comment to that bug in that template [Impact] *foo, bar [Test Case] * do foo ? like that?
<ScottK> It's better to edit the bug itself
<dantti_laptop> hmm but I'm no maintainer I guess I can't
<ScottK> You should be able it.  If you can't, a comment is OK.
<dantti_laptop> hmm tho that bug is for a openVPN not vpnc connection :/
<ScottK> Then I guess that's not it ...
<dantti_laptop> maybe it fix this for openvpn too, but would need testing..
<ScottK> Yeah, but let's focus on what we have someone to test.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: better a new bug then? all I find are old bugs that I can't be sure it's the same issue
<ScottK> Agreed.
<shadeslayer> rbelem: any status update on PA3?
<rbelem> shadeslayer: i could not work on it last weekend, but i will do it today without failured
<shadeslayer> rbelem: well ... could you point me to what you've done? I can work on it a bit as well
<rbelem> shadeslayer: i've not done so much yet, if you start now you will have better progress than mine
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> rbelem: okay, I'll start on it then :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can we fix the PA stuff in quantal?
<rbelem> shadeslayer: sorry for block you
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Blueprint says we want to backport it to Quantal
<ScottK> I mean the existing stuff that's broken.
<shadeslayer> if that's what you meant
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> was it just the meta package bits?
<ScottK> Some patches went missing, IIRC.
<shadeslayer> I see
<ScottK> afiestas: Any word on kamoso with the new libs?  Kphotoalbum got fixed, so kamoso is the only user of the old libs left.
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> Riddell: The actual lib for kdegames should be in section libs.
<ScottK> The rest is good.  Accepted.
<Riddell> ScottK: addition to your ubiquity change https://code.launchpad.net/~jr/ubiquity/encryptcheckbox_fix
<Riddell> xnox: ^^
<Riddell> ScottK: section fixed in bzr
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Now xnox can have it.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: we are talking about the same patches we did talk about at UDS 
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> the ones that didn't apply cleanly?
<shadeslayer> s/didn't//
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "the ones that  apply cleanly?"
<shadeslayer> and were said to be upstreamed
<ScottK> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkdegames/4:4.9.90-0ubuntu1/+build/4053081
<Quintasan> Those that apparently went upstream but did not 
<shadeslayer> right
<Quintasan> Yeah, and but I belive we'd be better off backporting PA3 to quantal
<Quintasan> ScottK: any opinion on backporting ?
<Riddell> ScottK: oh grr, my fail
<ScottK> I'm in favor of first fixing the stuff we screwed up in quantal.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I believe that fixing pa2 in quanta won't make it less broken than if we uploaded pa3
<ScottK> You mean the thing that's not even packaged yet?
<Riddell> I'd also be in favour of PA3 in raring first then backporting it
<Quintasan> ScottK: dunno why anyone says pa3 is not packaged, if we have pa2 in archive then we must have a packaging base that should be reusable 
<ScottK> For PA2, isn't it just a matter of reapplying the patches that got dropped?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm wondering if pa2 even got QA done properly if we shipped a package without relevant patches applied 
<ScottK> True, but I think fixing PA2 is SRU suitable.  Upgrading to PA3 is not.
<Quintasan> ScottK: nor I nor upstream will guarantee it will work even remotely as intended even after we fix the patch magic inside I believe
<ScottK> Let's try it and see.
<Quintasan> Riddell: any objections?
<Riddell> Quintasan: to what?
<soee> updating quantal to 4.10 beta2
<soee> error while processing:
<soee> /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-pl_4%3a4.9.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1_all.deb
<Quintasan> Riddell: Updating pa package in quantal vs fixing the pa2 there 
<Riddell> Quintasan: as I say my approach would be to package active 3 for raring and backport since I don't think there's much point in fixing something that upstream consider obsolete
<Riddell> but whoever does the work gets to decide, either way is useful
<Riddell> soee: you need to say what the error is, pastebin if necessary
<Quintasan> I am of that opinion as well
<Quintasan> ScottK: mind if we do it that way?
<Quintasan> ScottK: if PA3 does not deliver we'll just fix PA2 package
<ScottK> Quintasan: How will this get delivered to users in quantal?  We can't put it in raring-proposed/updates.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I am not sure what you mean, we can update PA package in raring till the end of cycle
<Quintasan> you want to know how quantal->raring upgrade will look like?
<ScottK> s/raring/quantal/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "Quintasan: How will this get delivered to users in quantal?  We can't put it in quantal-proposed/updates."
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> ScottK: We can't put that there because of what reason?
<ScottK> Because it's not a bug fix.
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what needs to be done is a 2 pronged approach
<ScottK> Same reason we don't put 4.10 in quantal updates either.
<shadeslayer> package PA3 for -backports and fix PA2 for SRU
<ScottK> Yes.  Please.
<afiestas> ScottK: it is in my todo still :/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: quantal-backports you mean?
<Quintasan> or what
<ScottK> afiestas: OK.  Thanks.
<Quintasan> since I'm getting lost in -backports stuff right now
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: q-b yes
<Quintasan> I can agree to that
<Quintasan> But I would like to see that mentioned on our webpage
<Quintasan> not necessarily an announcement but I'd like to have the word out
<Quintasan> "Hey people Plasma Active in quantal is a little bit out of date so please enable quantal-backports if you would like to use the newest version" or something like that 
<yofel_> Isn't that more of a pin question these days?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: got anywhere with the pa3 package?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I haven't even started
<shadeslayer> working on some other stuff
<shadeslayer> took over from rbelem a couple of hours ago 
<Quintasan> I'm not sure why not bring the existing one up to date
<Quintasan> Most of preliminary work was done there
<Quintasan> Any particular reason for doing it from scratch?
<shadeslayer> I am not going to do it from scratch
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> although the plasma keyboard container needs to be dropped
<shadeslayer> because PA3 is supposed to use Maliit
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^ So get Maliit uploaded
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'd appreciate if you review maliit at some point before I go to Debian folks with anything 
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: as you can see I'm waiting for a review :p
<shadeslayer> :P
<ScottK> What version of KDE does mailit need?
<Quintasan> It doesn't need KDE 
<Quintasan> It needs Qt 4
<Quintasan> Plasma Active needs maliit 
<ScottK> Ah.
<soee> Riddell, the language packade is ok, i did dist-upgrade again and that one worked also
<ScottK> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkdegames/4:4.9.90-0ubuntu2/+build/4053108
<Riddell> ScottK: doh!
<soee> is it possible to use this reworked oxygen them in beta2 ?
<shadeslayer> soee: ?
<soee> shadeslayer, http://www.notmart.org/images/desktop-air-410.png
<shadeslayer> that will land in RC1 I guess
<soee> ah so we have to wait till christmass :<
<shadeslayer> We don't want additional patches unless they're very critical
<shadeslayer> and new themes aren't critical
<shadeslayer> soee: well
<shadeslayer> *hint* neon *hint*
<ScottK> Riddell: Also your section change wasn't actually in ubuntu2.
<ScottK> Or rather not for source
<ScottK> Fun.  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/125352745/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.libkdegames_4%3A4.9.90-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> ScottK: I think this package has it in for me
<shadeslayer> xD
<Riddell> ScottK: fancy acking this backport? bug 1088534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1088534 in Quantal Backports "Please backport ninja-build 1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (universe) from raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088534
<ScottK> Riddell: Done
<jalcine> What does acking mean?
<ScottK> It's short of Acknowledge, but it generally means approval in an Ubuntu context.
<Darkwing> Hey guys
<ScottK> s/of/for/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "It's short for Acknowledge, but it generally means approval in an Ubuntu context."
<jalcine> interesting!
<jalcine> TIL about acking
<Quintasan> jussi: What distro do you use on you imx53s?
<ScottK> Riddell: More libkdegames fun.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I have mx51's running Ubuntu, but with a vendor kernel.
<Quintasan> ScottK: vendor kernel being?
<ScottK> In my case from Genesi.
<Quintasan> ScottK: TBH I don't want to install the desktop image just to remove crapton of packages from it
<ScottK> It is painful, but that's what I did.
<micahg> are there no netboots for arm*?
<Quintasan> ScottK: precise?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I don't have a vga cable to plug in my monitor besides, did you just swap the kernel and it worked?
<ScottK> No, I had an image that included their kernel to start with.
<Quintasan> You upgraded the install or what?
<Quintasan> Freescale gives you lucid images
<Quintasan> I can't imagine that will upgrade smoothly
<ScottK> Not Freescale, Genesi.
<Quintasan> I wonder if that image will work
<ScottK> It's very hardware specific.  If you don't have a Genesi smarttop/book it probably doesn't.
<afiestas> suspend the laptop with the installer frozen
<afiestas> what logs should I give to you?
<Quintasan> ScottK: *shrug* I'll give it a go
<afiestas> http://paste.kde.org/623306 installer/debug: 
<afiestas> http://paste.kde.org/623312 installer/dm
<afiestas> I don't need the laptop until probably tomorrow
<ScottK> xnox: ^^^ help!!!
<afiestas> so hurry up if you want any log ior mne doing any debug
<afiestas> xnox: !
<shadeslayer> the debug output looks similar to what I had reported
<shadeslayer> afiestas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1085991
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1085991 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity stuck at "Preparing to install Kubuntu"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> second comment
<xnox> shadeslayer: ScottK: shadeslayer: there have been multiple reports recently of "hanging installs". One think you can try is:
<afiestas> shadeslayer: that might be it, since I have windows 8 installed on that laptop
<shadeslayer> boooo. hissss.
<xnox> $ sudo chmod -x /lib/partman/automatically_partition/*5*/choices
<xnox> when ubiquity comes up, but before clicking next on the prepare step.
<xnox> and please tell me if that fixes for you.
<shadeslayer> afiestas: ^ since you probably are the one who can test this the quickest
<xnox> I have managed to kind of reproduce it with a fat partition, but ntfs might be also a trigger for this bug.
<afiestas> xnox: if I kill ubiquity and startit again, will it work?
<afiestas> or should I do a clean start?
<xnox> afiestas: if you already had a hang, killing ubiquity will not help.
<xnox> afiestas: just reboot.
<afiestas> ookz
<afiestas> restarting then
<afiestas> xnox: worked
<xnox> afiestas: now, tell me a lot of how you booted and how many disks you had attached to your system.
<xnox> afiestas: did you boot from USB or CD?
<afiestas> oks
<afiestas> I booted from USB
<afiestas> dd if of the image
<xnox> afiestas: how many hard-drives do you have?
<afiestas> I had windows 8 installed, using the whole harddisk (it is a laptop, only have 1)
<xnox> afiestas: that's it?
<afiestas> the machien is a dell XPS1330 the ones that shipped with Ubuntu years ago
<xnox> afiestas: ok. thanks a lot.
<afiestas> yes
<afiestas> xnox: if you need another test, I can give it a try next week
<afiestas> I mean, I don't mind reinstalling windows8 and trying to install Kubuntu again,  I use this machine mostly for that
<xnox> afiestas: and windows8 is that ntfs or fat or something else?
<xnox> afiestas: just one partition or many?
<afiestas> one, ntfs I guess
 * xnox ponders if we are bitten by hybrid-hybernate here.
 * xnox bah, we should just skip ntfs/fat as those are invalid filesystems for reuse/replace anyway =)
<afiestas> xD
<afiestas> xnox: resized it 
<afiestas> the ntfs I mean, just for the sake of seeing what happens
<afiestas> xd
<afiestas> xnox: worked well, windows8 boots, ntfs resized etc
<afiestas> mmmm
<afiestas> the encryoption of my home directory didn't worked as I expected
<afiestas> after installing it, a bulb appeared in the systray
<afiestas> clicked on it, asked me to "run this action"
<afiestas> a terminal opened asking me for a passphrase, introduced one (I think I did a typo)
<afiestas> but couldn't check because there is no passphrase verification
 * xnox is not kubuntu dev =))))) i only deal with before/during/after partitioning page =)))))
<xnox> ScottK: Riddell: ^^^^ see above, how is encryption UI suppose to look on kubuntu?
<ScottK> "like Ubuntu"
<afiestas> nothign is happening
<Riddell> xnox: which one?  the ecrypted home folder is just an option you select on the user setup page
<afiestas> the terminal is open, noi special process encrypting anything
<afiestas> the "run action" dialog is still there
<ScottK> Riddell: Is libkdegamesprivate used directly by KDE games or just by libkdegames?
<xnox> ScottK: Riddell: well, with encryptfs you should have the "first login" action to store decrypted key for encryption.
<ScottK> We have that with encrypted home, so I know it's there somewhere.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/+bug/1088588 
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1088588 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "plasma network manager doesn't prompt for password on vpnc connections" [Undecided,New]
<dantti_laptop> do I need to add some extra tag?
<dantti_laptop> sorry never did this SRU thing...
<Riddell> ScottK: "apt-cache rdepends libkdegamesprivate1" used by a bunch of games
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<afiestas> http://wstaw.org/w/1xhU
<ScottK> The binaries look good then.  Just need symbols fixed for armhf/powerpc.
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: Thanks.  I think I did all the stuff it needs.
<afiestas> below "Passphrase" was a hash, erased it using krita just in case
<afiestas> the [[B is me doing scroll up scrolldown with the mouse
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: ok, thanks :)
<cyphermox> dantti_laptop: ok so it did fix the issues, thanks
<cyphermox> I'll get to it shortly
<dantti_laptop> cyphermox: well our initial tests showed yes, but the guy won't come today it seems to do a second (fresh reboot) test
<cyphermox> should be easy enough to try on a live cd; I'll see about doing that as I prepare the SRU
<cyphermox> fortunately, I'm crazy enough to have a vpnc vpn at home :)
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://lwn.net/Articles/528351/
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/active/3.0/src/patches/
<shadeslayer> so basically it's a patchset from PA people
<shadeslayer> it doesn't help that they name the plasma mobile package plasma-mobile-0.4
<shadeslayer> but call the release 3
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK should we follow upstream source versionining or upstream release versioning?
<shadeslayer> uh ... by which I mean, should we use plasma-mobile 0.4 or plasma-mobile 3?
<shadeslayer> later would require use of epoch's I guess
<soee> lol just noticed new window maximise effect :) nice one
<shadeslayer> gosh, very hungry
<soee> eat some cookies
<soee> om niom niom
<shadeslayer> no cookies
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/hupnp_1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ppa2.dsc
<shadeslayer> plz2upload
 * shadeslayer goes off to find something to eat
<soee> how can i remove old entries from krunner ?
<Riddell> --> #kde
<shadeslayer> apparently today was slightly burnt toast, cheese and chilly sauce night
<Riddell> no, it's barley, lentil and carrot night
<TheLordOfTime> hiya to Kubuntu Developers.  Got a question RE: Kubuntu bugs.  If a bug is Kubuntu-specific for, say, the firefox package, should the bug be filed against the package in question and in comments marked as Kubuntu only, or is ther a specific package you want it filed against?
<Riddell> TheLordOfTime: if it's a bug in the firefox package then file it against that
<TheLordOfTime> Riddell, and then comment its only reproduceable within Kubuntu?
<TheLordOfTime> because the same bug is non-reproduceable within Unity/Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> also depends on which ff you're using, are you using the one with KDE integration patches?
<shadeslayer> if so, then said bug might be invalid against the archive package
<TheLordOfTime> should probably grab the bug
 * TheLordOfTime searches the scrollbacks and history for the specific bug
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1036252
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1036252 in Ubuntu "Firefox profile directory not accessible from about:support in LMDE" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> its a "Mint" bug per se
<TheLordOfTime> which made me want to invalid iti ifast.
<TheLordOfTime> BUT.
<shadeslayer> uh
<TheLordOfTime> it was reported later that it happened in Kubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> this one said Kubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1036252/comments/1
<shadeslayer> Mint people have a fun way of making things
<TheLordOfTime> i said unless it was confirmed i'd treat it as a Minut bug (Invalid for Ubuntu)
<shadeslayer> which I don't want to publically disclose, but let's see
 * shadeslayer tests on raring
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> TheLordOfTime: ** (firefox:32220): WARNING **: Cannot launch default application: No application is registered as handling this file
<shadeslayer> it's an upstream bug
<shadeslayer> presumably you won't be able to reproduce this with the package that has KDE Integration
<shadeslayer> TheLordOfTime: would you be able to test by installing packages from https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<TheLordOfTime> shadeslayer, i wouldn't, i'm just bugcontrol and I don't have KDE active at the moment
<TheLordOfTime> that... and my ext4 partitions are fubar
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<TheLordOfTime> any testing I do of anything is server packages.
<shadeslayer> anyone else running FF from the blue shell PPA ?
<soee> blue shell?
<shadeslayer> soee: https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<TheLordOfTime> shadeslayer, if its not found in KDE's firefox (i assume its a variant of the archive version?) lemme know, i'll stab the bug.
 * TheLordOfTime hates mint packages.
<shadeslayer> yeah, gimme a couple of minutes
<TheLordOfTime> s/packages//
<kubotu> TheLordOfTime meant: "hates mint ."
<shadeslayer> TheLordOfTime: their packages make me want to bleed my eyes out
<TheLordOfTime> shadeslayer, the number of people who file mint bugs against Ubuntu makes me want to (yes, this isn't very CoC-compliant, but i'm quite tired of it) open up /dev/null (aka Hell) and dump mint users into there.
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<TheLordOfTime> i see FAR too many mint users hoping for Ubuntu to fix things.
<TheLordOfTime> ("Ubuntu" being the generic term for the Ubuntu-and-official-variant-archives)
<TheLordOfTime> and then there's them looking for help in #ubuntu, but that's a rant for another day.
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> TheLordOfTime: works perfectly in the patched version
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: mint bugs that are genuine bugs in the Ubuntu packages are valid, mint bugs caused by mint tweaks are not
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, then for a case-in-point, there's a bug filed against Ubiquity that's only referenced in Mint.  is that correctly Invalid?
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: bug number or it's all hypothetical.
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, i think we should add into triage guide or bug guides then what to do if a non=Ubuntu bug is filed (i.e. Mint)
 * TheLordOfTime seeks it in -bugs
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: depends on the bug.....
 * xnox doesn't see any.
<TheLordOfTime> i have it somewhere, i commented on it so it'll show in my bugs.
 * TheLordOfTime opens LP
<TheLordOfTime> ... geez, too many bug windows open o.O
 * TheLordOfTime has 20 tabs open for just bugs.
<TheLordOfTime> ah, sorry, this one's a Backtrack bug
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: same rules of triage apply I would think, if it's not a bug -> question, if it's a bug that only exists in a third party archive, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Packages_not_provided_by_Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> but it falls under the "non supported" side of derivatives, so...
<TheLordOfTime> xnox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1086675
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1086675 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "When I install ubuntu on my desktop it comes a bug." [Undecided,Invalid]
<micahg> this seems very OT for this channel though
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, you brought it up, i'll move to -bugs though :p
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: [14:45] <TheLordOfTime> shadeslayer, the number of people who file mint bugs against Ubuntu makes me want to (yes, this isn't very CoC-compliant, but i'm quite tired of it) open up /dev/null (aka Hell) and dump mint users into there.
 * micahg did not bring it up :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<shadeslayer> it's OT, but it's still about development, so I don't think it should be an issue
<shadeslayer> oh heh, I'm not in #ubuntu-bugs
<shadeslayer> how odd
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why does libhupnp1 Breaks/Replaces libhupnp0?
<shadeslayer> because we don't want people who upgrade to have libhupnp0 installed on their system?
<shadeslayer> oh, wait, could probably use something else for that
 * ScottK fixes libkdegames.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.  libs should be co-installable for transition/upgrades.
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> but there isn't a libhupnp0 anymore
<shadeslayer> so shouldn't we tell dpkg to remove it
<shadeslayer> even though it's coinstallable
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> It'll get cleaned up once nothing depends on it.
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> so basically we can drop that breaks/replaces
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I'll fix it.
<shadeslayer> thx
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1061073] Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061073 (by Stefan Freyr)
<ScottK> Riddell: Are we ready to let 4.9.90 (less games) go into raring?  I was thinking to maybe replace the block on kde4libs migration with one on libkdegames until we have games all sorted.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I think that's a good plan
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: hupnp done.
<ScottK> Also, fixed libkdegames uploaded.
<shadeslayer> thanks!
<ScottK> Maybe you can get Riddell to New it once it builds.
<ScottK> Then you get to start rebuliding rdepends.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/623390/
<shadeslayer> :P
<xnox> please help verify bug 1055967 using precise daily
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055967 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "ubiquity kde frontend is broken in current kubuntu daily builds" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055967
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Try reverse-depends -b libhupnp-dev
<shadeslayer> digikam
<shadeslayer> will upload that to rebuild once Riddell accepts libhupnp1 from New
<Riddell> what what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libhupnp1 probably landed in New
<shadeslayer> please accept :)
<ScottK> It did and it's all built
<ScottK> Got libkdegames to build on all archs too.
<shadeslayer> yay
<Riddell> let me see what excuse I can find to reject it
<shadeslayer> hah :D
<Riddell> well done ScottK!
 * shadeslayer goes back to porting pgst
<ScottK> It was just a bit of symbolshelper magic needed.
<Riddell> "  It integrates into Qt-based
<Riddell>   software smoothly and enables truly rapid UPnP development.
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> surely bad word wrap is an excuse for rejection?
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<soee> how can i clear icons cache ?
<Riddell> "  - Server side SOAP is not supported. - References to values (id &
<Riddell>   href attributes) are not supported. - Only arrays with less than 5
<Riddell>   dimensions are supported. - Namespaces for types are not checked.
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> now that's just attrocious formatting
<shadeslayer> okay, that I agree
<shadeslayer> just carried over from old packaging
<shadeslayer> I think we can drop that from description
<yofel_> soee: -> #kubuntu usually, but it's somewhere in /var/tmp/kdecache-*
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok I'll accept it this time, but next time that word wrap setting needs sorted or its curtains for the little binaries
<shadeslayer> lol
 * Riddell it putting on a tough act tonight
<shadeslayer> if there's a Scottish mafia Riddell would fit right in
<Moxon> Heya!  I switched to raring ringtail and have problems with gnome applications: they freeze at random points (tested with gnucash, gramps, gnome-control-center).  is this a known issue?
<Moxon> I tried to run gnucash as root and it works without any freezing.
<Moxon> and is this the right channel to ask?
<shadeslayer> *cough* root *cough*
<soee> ok got it, had to logout
<Riddell> I am honored and grateful that you have invited me to your home on the wedding day of your daughter. And may their first child be a masculine child. But we don't tend to do Gnome around these parts.
<Moxon> yeah, I know.
<Moxon> shadeslayer: same effect for a brand new user.
<Moxon> question: why do my gnome applications use the oxygen theme and how can I turn this setting of?
<shadeslayer> well ... a) Better kde integration
<shadeslayer> and you can turn it off using systemsettings > Application appearence > GTK Config
<shadeslayer> and you should be asking in #kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> #kubuntu even
<Moxon> yes, you are right.  This is a user question.  Thanks for pointing me towards the setting, I will try it (and switch channels).
<ScottK> Riddell: ksnakeduel also has a ktron binary in it.  Is that intentional?  If it is, it needs to break/replace ktron.  If it isn't it needs to be removed.  Rejected it.
<ScottK> Riddell: picimi was still in section libs.
<ScottK> I accepted it though.
<ScottK> picmi even
<ScottK> Riddell: Don't bother using raring-proposed in changelog.   Just use raring and things will get automatically diverted.
<Riddell> ScottK: wasnae me, that was shadeslayer 
<ScottK> Changelog says you ...
<shadeslayer> actually, blame automation script
<shadeslayer> it used raring-proposed for everything
<Riddell> ScottK: shall I e-mail the list of new packages to colin to add to the kubuntu upload set?
<ScottK> I'd say let's wait until they are actually in the archive.
<ScottK> I don't think he can pre-add them.
<Riddell> ksnakeduel reuploaded
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: When you mail Colin, ask him to remove openimageio as well.  It's no longer a build-dep of calligra.
<ScottK> Riddell: For konquest you need to grep for copyright stuff harder and it's worth asking upstream to fix the copyright attribution in players/neutralplayer.cpp
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-11
<ScottK> Fixed kpat FTBFS.
 * ScottK fixes harder.
<ScottK> Riddell: debian/changelog for kubrik claims it's a PPA build (the revision number is right however).  Please fix for the next upload.
<ScottK> s/kubrik/kubrick/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "Riddell: debian/changelog for kubrick claims it's a PPA build (the revision number is right however).  Please fix for the next upload."
<ScottK> Riddell: ksquares copyright was missing one person.  I fixed and reuploaded.
<ScottK> Riddell: For ksirk, ksirk/iris/src/libidn/nfkc.c is LGPL and there's no license file included nor is it mentioned in debian/copyright.  Additionally, there are other copyrights missing.  I'll have to reject it.
<ScottK> Riddell: I fixed the killbots debian/copyright.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1088772] Broken icons in plasma tray @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1088772 (by xapienz)
<ScottK> Riddell: granatier was missing stuff too.  In retrospect, don't they all need GFDL in debian/copyright?
 * ScottK fixed that one up and is calling it a night.
<jussi> Quintasan_: various, but ubuntu mostly. why?
<Tm_T> so yeah, icons that comes outside of icon theme are not shown in systray
<apachelogger> Tm_T: did you file a bug yet?
<apachelogger> someone please send a test mail to apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sent
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> my mail be workign again
<apachelogger> tickets ftw ^^
<shadeslayer> :D
 * apachelogger would really like to blog about something
<shadeslayer> blog about tickets?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not useful :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: blog about how we need business cards
<apachelogger> we do?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> I am sorry, I have not gotten much mail for 2 weeks :P
<shadeslayer> with updated artwork and stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138
<shadeslayer> erm
<apachelogger> I know
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> not sure me blogging is a good idea tho :P
<shadeslayer> it's on G+
<apachelogger> dragon3 still has no UI ;)
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> its only been >1.5 year since inception
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I haz kde-mm question
<apachelogger> so do I, who do we ask?
<shadeslayer> you
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/623426 < why does this not work?
<shadeslayer> by not work I mean does not compile
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> supposedly path a is an interface that was changed for 1.0 hence why you need path b
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: /home/shadeslayer/sauce/kde/phonon-gstreamer/gstreamer/audiodataoutput.cpp:128: error: ‘GST_BUFFER_CAPS’ was not declared in this scope
<shadeslayer> GST_BUFFER_CAPS was removed, the caps are now applied on the pad that  the buffer is pushed onto
<shadeslayer> so you get the caps from the pad now
<apachelogger> that's what I said
<shadeslayer> roger
<shadeslayer> now
<apachelogger> the two paths are compile time mutually exclusive
<shadeslayer> ahaha
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> you cannot do a runtime if-else
<shadeslayer> I have to ifded
<apachelogger> but you need a compiletime if-else
<shadeslayer> *ifdef
<shadeslayer> not if
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: aye
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well
<shadeslayer> ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: technically it would be best if you did #if gstversion > expectedversion
<shadeslayer> righto
<apachelogger> we have lines like that somewhere
<apachelogger> best grep for version
<shadeslayer> grep for version?
<apachelogger> gstreamer/pipeline.cpp:#if GST_VERSION >= GST_VERSION_CHECK(0,10,23,0)
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but gst provides all that already
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/data/doc/gstreamer/head/gstreamer/html/gstreamer-GstVersion.html#GST-CHECK-VERSION:CAPS
<shadeslayer> so why define it in p-c-gst.h.cmake
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: possibly it did not in the past
<shadeslayer> mm
<apachelogger> Commandline: apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<apachelogger> those are really the best logs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you see the reason for bug 1062824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062824 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.1 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus script pre-removal installé a été tué par le signal (Complété)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062824
 * apachelogger does not
 * apachelogger also thinks that perhaps maintscripts should be more verbose on error
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066237] log out button freezes kde @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066237 (by J. Sundermeyer)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1075518] Plasma Workspace (plasma-desktop), signal: Aborted [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0xb31c5720... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1075518 (by Blair Chasteen)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1077196] klipper does not save contents from closed windows @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1077196 (by ill)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: digikam uploaded to rebuild against hupnp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you think we could do with some autopilot tests in our packaging?
<Riddell> http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/12/09/1828238/mark-shuttleworth-answers-your-questions
<shadeslayer> "So I think the next frontier is to create a seamless experience from the embedded world to the cloud."
<shadeslayer> that's what I want for KDE :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes?
<Quintasan_> jussi: Becasue I was not sure how does one run ubuntu on imx when it is so slow there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depends on what you mean though
<apachelogger> specifically
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> things like
<shadeslayer> autopilot tests for rekonq
<shadeslayer> and ktp
<shadeslayer> ktp is going to be a bit hard to do
<shadeslayer> and dolphin etc etc
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> oh this is going to be fun
<shadeslayer> I get to build kdelibs twice 
<shadeslayer> like kde-workspace
<Riddell> two times the fun
<shadeslayer> indeed
 * shadeslayer looks at how kde-workspace is built
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw could you figure out how we can build nepomuk-core with ffmpeg and dlrestrictions? ( from what I've been told, you've done this before )
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what's build-kwin-active
<shadeslayer> I can't find it anywhere
<Quintasan> try guessing
<shadeslayer> dude, there's no debian/build-kwin-active
<shadeslayer> how does this even compile 0.o
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: That's how our workspace is broken xD
<shadeslayer> xD
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Theoretically this is the build directory that should get created during build proccess
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> does it?
<shadeslayer> get created I mean
<Quintasan> Dunno lol
<Quintasan> It SHOULD
<shadeslayer> okay
<Quintasan> I have no idea how does this thing even work seeing patches got reverted when I was not looking
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> that's what I'm looking at myself
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> seems like a big ol fuck all
<Tm_T> oh my
<shadeslayer> yeah, sorry about that, but this is *really* messed up
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you sure this is right? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/nepomuk-widgets/revision/7
 * shadeslayer scratches head
<Riddell> shadeslayer: um, no
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :P
<Riddell> I think I'll change all our Section fields to "who cares" since it's a pointless label anyway
<shadeslayer> xD
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> +1
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: okay, so, the patches should only be applied when doing the active build right?
<shadeslayer> they shouldn't land in the normal build
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Yeah, that's right
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> HOW THE HELL DID THIS WORK
<Quintasan> That's why I put them into separate directory 
<Quintasan> now the directory is gone\
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> @_@
<yofel> you can't apply 2 different patch sets with dh7 packaging - at least I don't know how to
<yofel> that's why the last attempt at double-building wrapped the patch in ifdefs and used a flag
<shadeslayer> can't you do a export the quilt patch dir and then do quilt push before the second cmake call?
<Quintasan> what shadeslayer said
<Quintasan> That's what I did
<Quintasan> and it worked
<shadeslayer> sounds like it should work
<shadeslayer> without too much hassle
<yofel> are configure and build batched together in dh7? As configuring twice and then building twice won't really work
<shadeslayer> don't think so, but we're using a separate dir for the second build
<yofel> sure, but you only have ONE source that you can patch
<shadeslayer> so build 1 happens in obj-whatever
<shadeslayer> I don't see how that's an issue?
<yofel> does cmake copy the source into the build dir? afaik it doesn't
<Quintasan> yofel: patch -> build -> do magic -> UNPATCH -> apply different patch set -> build INTO another directory
<shadeslayer> ^
<yofel> Quintasan: yeah, that work, but how do you do that with current packaging?
<Quintasan> yofel: it did work with dh7 and unless they did some significant changes it should still work
<Quintasan> yofel: override everything?
<Quintasan> I overrode auto_patch auto_build and auto_install
<yofel> as AFAIK dh_auto_configure and dh_auto_build are both only run once
<shadeslayer> yofel: override_dh_auto_configure:
<shadeslayer>         $(overridden_command) -- -DKDE4_KDM_PAM_SERVICE=kdm -DKDE4_COMMON_PAM_SERVICE=kdm
<shadeslayer>         $(overridden_command) -Bdebian/build-kwin-active -- -DKDE4_KDM_PAM_SERVICE=kdm -DKDE4_COMMON_PAM_SERVICE=kdm -DKWIN_PLASMA_ACTIVE=true
<shadeslayer> that's how :P
<Quintasan> yofel: override it and call it twice?
<yofel> whatever, show me the finished work. the current workspace build isn't set up like that
<shadeslayer> it is! :P
<Quintasan> yofel: That's the problem xD
<yofel> shadeslayer: it's not!
<shadeslayer> but it doesn't have patchery
<shadeslayer> I just copy pasted from kde-workspace rules :p
<Quintasan> It was working but $STUFF happened and it doesnt work as it is supposed to work right now
<yofel> it applies the patch and uses a cmake flag to turn it on and off, that's not using 2 patchsets
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> this should really be upstreamed :|
<Quintasan> yofel: The flag does shit by itself when the patches are not there xD
<Quintasan> once shadeslayer fixes the patching the rest should work
<shadeslayer> righto
<shadeslayer> the question is
<yofel> the patch that was removed was upstreamed, and I'm not yet convinced that the missing part is really needed
<Quintasan> IT WAS NOT UPSTREAMED T_T
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: show him @_@
<shadeslayer> err more patches : ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/active/3.0/src/patches/
<yofel> as for the PA3 patches: yes, I know they're not in
<yofel> Quintasan: wait, I'm looking myself, I might be wrong too as I was last time ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: we applied the patches cleanly on git master at UDS R
 * Quintasan goes to take a shower
<Quintasan> I expect results
<shadeslayer> or maybe they were, but were reverted or sth
<shadeslayer> and we forgot
<Quintasan> Riddell, ScottK: friendly reminder for maliit review
 * shadeslayer looks at bzr log
<yofel> shadeslayer: after resetting workspace KDE/4.9 hard, kwin/CMakeLists.txt respects KWIN_PLASMA_ACTIVE. The missing part of the patch were a few includes - I'm not convinced that they're missing
<Riddell> apachelogger: apachelogger @ubuntu.com got unsubscribed from kubuntu-devel 10 days ago
<yofel> er, needed
<shadeslayer> I see
<Riddell> Quintasan: keep reminding us
<shadeslayer> yofel: we still need this patchset though : ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/active/3.0/src/patches/
<shadeslayer> I see some really fun commit entries : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/revision/668
<yofel> yeah, I know. I'm just wondering how to get dh7 to work with 2 patch sets. I don't know if that's possible as I remember the sequencing, but maybe Quintasan knows better.
<shadeslayer> hmm .. I *think* you might be right
<shadeslayer> after the first patchset gets applied, and you pop it, those patches are no longer applied
<shadeslayer> and the first build loses that patchset
<shadeslayer> so, keep first patchset, apply active's patchset ontop of our patchset for active build
<apachelogger> Riddell: autounsub because the alias was broken I presume
<yofel> shadeslayer: still leaves the issue of only one available source. We really would need to 'patch - build - unpatch - patch - build'. But not sure how to do that. [OR add ifdefs for the patches, not sure how much work that is]
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think I am subbed again, thanks for pointing it out
<yofel> anyway, back to work, let's hope that Quintasan has some magic idea
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> shadeslayer: or maybe one could make a full source copy at the start and then point cmake to that for one build. I've never tried something like that though.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> that would be fun
<shadeslayer> a 'cleaner' solution I guess would be to have different -active sources
<shadeslayer> so kde4libs-active, kde-workspace-active
<Riddell> how would that be cleaner?
<Riddell> that just means they'll get out of sync
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> Quintasan: Look at the number of KDE games still in New and you'll understand why I didn't get to it yet.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/623696/
<shadeslayer> still WIP
<Quintasan> >built with active patches
<Quintasan> means nothing to me
<Quintasan> make it built with Plasma Active support
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> still needs install files and the likes
<yofel> I don't see kdelibs5-active-dev, if the -active stuff isn't installed during build dpkg-shlibdeps WILL do the wrong thing
<shadeslayer> like I said, still WIP :)
<shadeslayer> I thought that dh_auto_configure would create the debian/build-kdelibs-active dir, but it didn't
<shadeslayer> and hmm ... debian/build-kdelibs-active-dir is empty right now
<shadeslayer> I thought it would have the relevant CMake files
<yofel> -Bdebian/build-kwin-active is an option for dh_auto_configure, not cmake, so put it before the --
<shadeslayer> oh good point
<yofel> see man debhelper BUILD SYSTEM OPTIONS
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's where I picked it up, except I put it at the wrong line
<shadeslayer> -- Build files have been written to: /tmp/buildd/kde4libs-4.9.90/debian/build-kwin-active
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> wrong dir
<yofel> why?
<shadeslayer> build-*kwin*-active
<shadeslayer> should be kdelibs
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> oops
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> ah, and don't forget to remove the dir in dh_clean
<shadeslayer> better : -- Build files have been written to: /tmp/buildd/kde4libs-4.9.90/debian/build-kdelibs-active
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<soee> guys what re the oxygen-fonts ?
<shadeslayer> soee: experimental ppa
<soee> shadeslayer, yeah i see topic but what do they chenge ? add some extra fonts ?
<shadeslayer> they add the oxygen fonts? that's about it
<soee> so its like ubuntu font ?
<soee> ok googled it
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> it's a font that upstream KDE is working on
<yofel> 'y' still feels unbalanced. Looks nice otherwise
<soee> will test later but i doubt any font will replace my Droid :)
<yofel> then again, I can just use the mono version
<shadeslayer> ermmmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/623702/
<shadeslayer> any ideas how I can apply active patches ontop of our patches
<yofel> uh... I would usually go with quilt pop -a, choose a different series file and push -a
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> and drop setting QUILT_PATCHES at all
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> shadeslayer: what doesn't work there though?
<shadeslayer> the pushing
<yofel> dunno, would need a test env for debuggin but I don't have the time for that now
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> I just made a debian/patces/series.active and appended the PA patch there
<shadeslayer> yofel: well that's odd
<shadeslayer> doing :         export QUILT_SERIES=series.active  or         export QUILT_SERIES=debian/patches/series.active doesn't work as well
<Riddell> I expect it's cached in .pc/
<Riddell> I'd be inclined to just patch it manually if quilt is faffy
<Riddell> patch -p1 < debian/patches/foo
<Riddell> -patch -R -p1 < debian/patches/foo  in clean
<shadeslayer> uglyness
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> 77CABWYBP: got a new amateur radio call sign?
<Riddell> Quintasan: where's that maliit?
<shadeslayer> god
<shadeslayer> rm -rf .pc/
<shadeslayer> cp /tmp/buildd/kde4libs-4.9.90/debian/patches/series.active /tmp/buildd/kde4libs-4.9.90/debian/patches/series
<shadeslayer> quilt push -a
<shadeslayer> No series file found
<highvoltage> quilt obviously hates you.
<shadeslayer> clearly
<shadeslayer> this is a fairly wtf build :P
<shadeslayer> I'll go with Riddell's suggestion
<shadeslayer> even though it leads to uglyness
<yofel> that'll be a wtf build then
<yofel> go ahead for now, I'll debug this if I have time in the evening
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> okay
<Quintasan> Riddell: dget -xu http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/maliit-framework_0.93.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> ugh
<shadeslayer> does this look sane for kdelibs5-active-dev.install : http://paste.kde.org/623762
<Riddell> buildslayer: isn't it just the same as the normal kdelibs5-dev.install ?
<buildslayer> <yofel> I don't see kdelibs5-active-dev, if the -active stuff isn't installed during build dpkg-shlibdeps WILL do the wrong thing
<buildslayer> uhh ... now that I think about it, I don't see how adding that will fix said issue :P
<buildslayer> hmm .. this will most definitely cause issues if dpkg-shlibdeps takes into account out of source builds
<buildslayer> anywho, something for tomorrow I guess
<yofel> uhm, a) you need to have something that installs the lib*-active packages. b) they need to conflict with the regular set of packages. c) That'll probably break everything
<yofel> so I'm currently thinking about how to solve this too...
<buildslayer> right
<buildslayer> :P
<buildslayer> upstream sux
<yofel> this is *so* set up for a one-config environment which we don't have -.-
<buildslayer> yeah ...
<buildslayer> maybe we should complain loudly
<buildslayer> the fun part is that half of the kdelibs patch is in 4.10
<buildslayer> so I had to redo it
<Tm_T> yofel: huh?
<buildslayer> ah yes, new kernel
<buildslayer> with TCP Fast open
<buildslayer> Riddell: btw decisions like Business card artwork would be taken by the Council right?
<yofel> Tm_T: hm? kdelibs? I meant the one big kdelibs patch from active that changes god knows what and that I would rather not have on the normal desktop
<Tm_T> yofel: are you saying that we (kubuntu) are going to have either plasma-desktop or plasma-active but not both on the system, against upstream?
<yofel> Tm_T: I'm saying that it makes it hard to do it, not that it's impossible. And that's not really something they *need* to care about either.
<Tm_T> hmmm
<yofel> hm
<yofel> actually...
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1088772] Broken icons in plasma tray @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1088772 (by xapienz)
<Tm_T> yofel: yes?
<yofel> buildslayer: are the changes that replace functionality in 4.10? As the diff is otherwise mostly adding stuff, maybe we don't need to build twice
<buildslayer> yofel: uhh sec
<yofel> except for the replacements that just add fuse support
<buildslayer> http://paste.kde.org/623792 is what quilt gave me after refreshing 
<buildslayer> yofel: can you see any difference in lines 55 and 57?
<buildslayer> possibly useless diff
<Riddell> buildslayer: well the money part at least will be
<yofel> buildslayer: whitespace diff
<buildslayer> Riddell: nah, I mean deciding which artwork will become 'official'
<buildslayer> yofel: so it wasn't me being sleepy ... good to know
<yofel> line 106-127: filling empty methods o.O?
<buildslayer> ?
<buildslayer> nope
<Riddell> buildslayer: I'm less fussed about that
<buildslayer> Riddell: heh
<buildslayer> I've also pinged Eugene
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/623798 - wth..
 * yofel will continue review after dinner
<buildslayer> 0.o
<buildslayer> I'm probably going to go to sleep in another 20 minutes
<yofel> re
<yofel> buildslayer: can you make a fresh full clone of kdelibs? I can't
<yofel> pulling works, but clone not
<buildslayer> sec
<buildslayer> yofel: clone from anongit1
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> now lets see which one's broken
<buildslayer> 3 I guess
<buildslayer> erm, there's no 3 ... 
<yofel> 1 2 and 4 work, 3 doesn't resolve here
<yofel> 5 is broken
 * yofel pokes the admins
<buildslayer> I think they know
<yofel> I didn't see anythign in -sysadmin...
<yofel> they should at least take it out of the rotation
<buildslayer> <bcooksley> I suspect it may be a nasty combo of anongit syncing + projects updating db + all 6 thin servers trying to show git repos all simultaneously
<buildslayer> potentially something went wrong with anongit syncing
<buildslayer> but yeah, it'd be good to mention it to the,
<buildslayer> *them
<yofel> yeah, could've been load corruption
<buildslayer> yofel: are you doing a patch review?
<buildslayer> and whether or not the patch applies to kdelibs?
<yofel> didn't you check the 2nd part?
<buildslayer> 2nd part?
<yofel> whether it appleis
<yofel> I'll try to find out what the activity part is supposed to do, as the fuse part seem safe
<yofel> *seems
<buildslayer> http://paste.kde.org/623792/ applies cleanly to 4.9.90
<buildslayer> I didn't check against master
<buildslayer> it applies cleanly
<yofel> with the low amount of changes in kdelibs we shouldn't have to worry much there
<yofel> do you know where the active patches are kept? ivan/plasma-active-patches ?
<buildslayer> dunno 
<buildslayer> I'm touching this for the first time
<yofel> same here...
<yofel> guess I'll look around a bit
<buildslayer> potentially #active can advise
<yofel> yeah, I'm in there, just never said a word :P
<buildslayer> hehe
<buildslayer> same here
<buildslayer> nighters
<soee> whats motivates to work... is shower :)
<ronnoc_> hmmm KMix volume control no longer working in 12.10 / 4.9.9. Anyone else seeing this issue?
<Riddell> works fine in raring 4.9.90
<Riddell> are you sure it's got the right output?
<soee> ronnoc, what exactly not working?
<soee> volume level works fine for me
<soee> 12.10 
<ronnoc> Moving the slider does nothing to the volume, nor can I mute it. I didn't change anything that I'm aware of.
<soee> well by default the channel visible when i click volume icon do nothig for me either
<ronnoc_> fixed by closing kmix and restarting. odd because rebooting didn't fix the issue. but all's well that ends well. 
<soee> bu if i click mixer i got access to the right one
<soee> :)
<ronnoc> well I used to be able to use mouse wheel to control volume on hover, but that no longer works. seems alsa is no longer the default (my USB headphones are) and I can not see a way to change that back. 
<soee> alsa? i thought pulseaudio
<ronnoc> yea. it shows up as Built In Analog Stereo. And it's teh preferred device in System Settings, but somehow it's not the default anymore in KMix. No big deal :p
<dantti_laptop> hi, I'm having a serious issue with 12.10... I can't let my pcs on for too many time that out of nothing it freezes...  with sysreq I see VFS file-max limit reached, does anyone knows what causes this?
<dantti_laptop> luckly today I was able to still use the pc, so I can type commands that might help
<dantti_laptop> there's no 100% process running, no process eating lots of fds...
<dantti_laptop> so I'm really out of clue of what is happening..
<dantti_laptop> am I the only one experiencing this?
<dantti_laptop> funny trying to open kwin it says too many open files on the system.. but I list /proc/*/fds and no process has so many open files..
<dantti_laptop> is there another way to find this?
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, i'm having issues with 12.10 and icecc
<dantti_laptop> what's icecc?
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, http://en.opensuse.org/Icecream
<dantti_laptop> rbelem: ok I don't use that...
<rbelem> :-)
<dantti_laptop> the issue is that something is eating fds on my machine.. :P
<dantti_laptop> I won't reboot till I kill it :P
<rbelem> :-/
<rbelem> no idea
<dantti_laptop> I used to have my machine up for 40 days now it can't stand 2
<rbelem> we have to find out what changed
<yofel> I remember having aptitude complain about too many open files here in 12.10, but now I'm on raring and it hasn't happened again.
<ScottK> Riddell: Any thoughts on my comment on missing GFDL attribution in debian/coyright for ~all the games?
<dantti_laptop> yofel: do you know is lsof -p is better than listing the number of files on /proc/fd?
 * ScottK is waiting to get that resolved before reviewing more.
<dantti_laptop> it seems to show more stuff
<ScottK> yofel: Your first mistake is using aptitude.  Just use apt.
<yofel> I usually do, but aptitude's dependency resolver is sometimes handy for debugging dep issues (if it doesn't totally mess up ofc.)
<Riddell> ScottK: mm I missed that one, what missing attribution?
<dantti_laptop> not to mention aptitude search is way easier to read than apt-cache's
<ScottK> [01:31:10] <ScottK> Riddell: granatier was missing stuff too.  In retrospect, don't they all need GFDL in debian/copyright?
<yofel> dantti_laptop: not really, but I do wonder what would open 4k files (that's what ulimit -n at least says as file open limit)
<ScottK> Riddell: Take a look at what I did for grantier and see if you think that makes sense.
<dantti_laptop> yofel: is vfs some app? cause it seems it was the one trying to get more...
<yofel> actually aptitudes full resolver works pretty well again, just the safe one is still pretty broken
 * yofel reads vfs as virtual file system so it should be some kernel thing
<yofel> but would that open files by itself o.O?
<Riddell> ScottK: mm yes
<ScottK> OK.  We need to fix the ones I already accepted.  I can work on that.
<ScottK> Can you redo the ones still in the queue?
<ScottK> Also, did I do the copyright format stuff right?
<ScottK> I'm not very experienced with it.
<dantti_laptop> yofel: yes, tis odd indeed, probably something uses vfs to open files... and don't releases them
<dantti_laptop> ok, it seems kvirc and chromiun are eating lots of them... using lsof... 
<Riddell> ScottK: where is your granatie change?
<ScottK> In the archive.
<ScottK> I fixed it and accepted it.
<Riddell> ScottK: only 4:4.9.90-0ubuntu1  shown in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/granatier and that has no FDL in debian/copyright
<ScottK> Hmmm.
 * ScottK looks
<yofel> dantti_laptop: what does 'sysctl fs.file-nr' say for you?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  The one in the archive has it.  I didn't change the version number/changelog. so download it again (either delete yours or to a different directory)
<Riddell> mm yes it's got it this time
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah that looks good
<Riddell> I'll add it to kdegames packages tomorrow
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<rbelem> yofel, maybe it kills dantti's system
<yofel> rbelem: well, he says that it kill is, but it seems like it's still working to some extent
<yofel> *kills it
<dantti_laptop> yofel: hmm sorry too lat, I killed chormiun which somehow killed my konsole, but I'm guessing my issus is kvirc
<dantti_laptop> since it's the one that is less maintained...
<dantti_laptop> the two where the ones that lsof couldn't proccess it all
<dantti_laptop> I'll use another irc client for now and see what happens...
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-12
<rbelem> danimo, heya
<ScottK> Riddell: I uploaded GFDL debian/copyright fixes for all (I think) the games packages I accepted yesterday.
<ricktimmis> Wow, there are more folks in here, than appears on the mailing list.
<ricktimmis> Hello everybody, Jonathan emailed me and suggested I turn up here and say hi
<ricktimmis> Hi all
<buildslayer> ricktimmis: hi!
<ricktimmis> >buildslayer Hello, thanks for coming back, I'm hoping I can be useful here, and learn some things to
<buildslayer> well
<buildslayer> what would you like to do>
<buildslayer> s/>/?/
<kubotu> buildslayer meant: "what would you like to do?"
<buildslayer> yofel_: did you get anywhere with the patch last night?
<ricktimmis> Well probably be most useful doing some build testing to start with
<buildslayer> build testing as in ISO testing? you could write some test cases for us
<buildslayer> we sorely lack those
<buildslayer> or if you're talking about package testing, there's the KIO MTP package that's undergoing QA right now
<ricktimmis> Yes I can probably do that, are their any Docs I could look at ?
<buildslayer> not that I know of, but look at Lubuntu's test cases
<buildslayer> they're very well done
<ricktimmis> To date my biggets problem has been trying to find where everything is
<buildslayer> :D
<buildslayer> sec
<ricktimmis> :-)
<buildslayer> ricktimmis: Daily raring builds : http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds
<buildslayer> Sample test case : http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1303/info
<ricktimmis> Ah ha, awesome let me look at that stuff and see what I come back, probably loads of questions
<buildslayer> sure
<buildslayer> I'll be around so just highlight me and I'll try and answer
<ricktimmis> Brilliant, thank you..
<buildslayer> ricktimmis: you probably won't be able to edit test cases yet, so I suggest saving them locally in text files and then we can figure out who can upload them
<ricktimmis> buildslayer: OK No Problem
<buildslayer> :)
<ricktimmis> OK will do Full Instal test casel to bear metal of Kubuntu Desktop, and log that into a text file.
<buildslayer> ricktimmis: oh and if you have a spare machine, there's fortnightly cadence testing that ubuntu does, but we can't do it due to lack of manpower to QA things twice every month
<ricktimmis> buildslayer: Yep, I can take care of that for you, I'll find my feet up to Xmas and I can probably take that on as a commitment in 2013. I have an old machine I can use for that.
<buildslayer> ricktimmis: note that this entails doing all the 6 test cases
<buildslayer> well 7
<buildslayer> there's a Non English live session that was added
<ricktimmis> OK, well the non-english version will be a problem, Can't speak to all 6 but I can certainly manage the regularity of the schedule.
<buildslayer> hm
<buildslayer> ricktimmis: best to read : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Raring
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: regarding testing http://mago.ubuntu.com/FrontPage
<apachelogger> we carry a thousands of line patch to enable that accessibility magic in Qt
<shadeslayer> that looks familiar
<apachelogger> but we don't use it
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> no one does I reckon
<apachelogger> as we introduced the patch for unity-2d and that is dead
<shadeslayer> ricktimmis could potentially investigate
<apachelogger> depending on the tests you want to do there is little to no need to investigate but rather to implement :P
<shadeslayer> I see
<apachelogger> start a dolphin instance
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's the difference between mago and autopilot testing?
<apachelogger> qdbus `qdbus|grep dolphin` /dolphin/Dolphin_1/actions/new_window org.qtproject.Qt.QAction.trigger
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> nice
<apachelogger> autopilot testing is a random name for a random test method :P
<apachelogger> unless you mean the unity thing?
<shadeslayer> the unity thing, yes
<apachelogger> it's just unit tests with convenience features for unity
<shadeslayer> I also don't understand the difference between an autopkg test and a normal test
<shadeslayer> both seem the same to me
<shadeslayer> normal test being standard code tests in KDE
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's those?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<shadeslayer> new thing
<apachelogger> it's simply a speced part to enable a package to be autotested
<apachelogger> it's like your regular build rules but for testing
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> most notible difference from running the tests as part of the build is that since you define a specific test envrionment you may build in chroot A, but test in chroot B
<apachelogger> where A and B have different packages installed
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> makes sense
<yofel_> shadeslayer: the fuse part looks fine, the kactivities stuff is from ivan but I'm not sure what it actually does - so either we try it out or ask him
<shadeslayer> let's ask :)
<jussi> shadeslayer: kio-mtp doesnt work for me
<jussi> it "stops unexpectedly"
<shadeslayer> report a boog
<jussi> ok
<shadeslayer> jussi: you're pretty adept at making technology fail around you
<jussi> where to?
<shadeslayer> bugs.kde.org
<jussi> shadeslayer: Im a good tester :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: its probably because the machine that its on has been upgraded like a million times and I dont remember the last time I formatted it, so its probably cruft somewhere. But still, if it is, you need to know about that...
<shadeslayer> uhh ... well ... I can't say in that case
<shadeslayer> it's a new KIO Slave binary
<shadeslayer> so not sure if old cruft will affect it
<shadeslayer> do things like ftp work fine?
<shadeslayer> or smb
<apachelogger> chances are libmtp is is causing it
<apachelogger> -is
<apachelogger> in my experience that bugger likes to crash when unexpected things happen (it's what a good library does :P)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1046820] touch support seems broken since qt4-x11-4.8.1 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1046820 (by Canmor Lam)
<jussi> apachelogger: likelty
<jussi> shadeslayer: all of those work fine
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> jussi: then it's not your install
<shadeslayer> it's kio-mtp or libmtp
<jussi> ok. I guess the latter
<apachelogger> who wants to give input?
<apachelogger> on a bug
<Riddell> hi ricktimmis 
<jussi> apachelogger: spit it out...
<apachelogger> bug 886946
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 886946 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDM opens at 7th virtual console despite of configuration." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/886946
<apachelogger> plymouth apparently does not let the user specify which virtual terminal to use
<apachelogger> now our plymouth integration patch always reuses the plymouth VT
<apachelogger> so the user can in fact not configure this at all
<shadeslayer> why would someone want configure that
<apachelogger> options for resolution are saying that plymouth needs to fix it, or since we do not use KDM by default anymore simply remove the plymouth integration patch
<apachelogger> (the patch only enables smooth transitioning from plymouth to kdm)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have no idea
<shadeslayer> ask for a usecase?
<shadeslayer> not everything that is configurable should be configurable
<apachelogger> that sentence does not make sense
<apachelogger> at any rate the bug is legit
<apachelogger> you can specify the VT in grub and in KDM
<apachelogger> but neither apparently will have effect as long as plymouth is in the picture
<apachelogger> bug 554484 would support removing the patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554484 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "delay on login Kubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554484
<Riddell> apachelogger: what patch?
<apachelogger> plymouth integration for kdm
<apachelogger> so that we reuse its VT
<Riddell> you think that adds a delay on login?
<apachelogger> it does break login in that instance
<apachelogger> because kdm for some reason cannot start X
<apachelogger> Riddell: see mail on list
<apachelogger> (that patch should be carried upstream or dropped IMHO)
<Riddell> well yeah drop it if it causes problems
<apachelogger> ah, wrong bug
<apachelogger> bug 665195 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 665195 in gdm (Ubuntu) "plymouthd alive when umountroot runs (prevents clean unmount)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665195
<apachelogger> also wrong
 * apachelogger looks at klipper and goes Oo
<apachelogger> bug 578732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578732 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "boot hangs on splash screen, does not show kdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578732
<apachelogger> ScottK: didn't you fix bug 641712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641712 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Not possible to enter password for a new user in KDM (Maverick, Natty and Oneiric)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641712
<apachelogger> Riddell: also bug 553567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553567 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "transition from plymouth to kdm not smooth" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553567
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1035460 ... delta yes/no?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035460 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-scriptengines suggests plasma-scriptengine-kimono which does not exist" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035460
 * apachelogger leans towards no
<rbelem> shadeslayer, heya :-)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, anything that i could help today? :-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: nah leave it
<Riddell> Quintasan_: maliit review on kubuntu-devel
 * apachelogger hides
<rbelem> hi Riddell :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, how r u doing?
<rbelem> Riddell, I have more changes for icecc
<rbelem> Riddell, and i found a bug on it for quantal and newer
<ricktimmis> Got a problem 13.04 starting X fails, Xorg.log report EE /dev/card0 and fb0 do not exist. I tried nomodeset, as per Googling but no joy, anyone come across this issue. Old PC using an SIS Video Card
<Riddell> rbelem: what's needed?
<Riddell> ricktimmis: not I, file a bug I guess attaching the log
<ricktimmis> Sure, I will do that, BUT it maybe it's just this machine, I will on another box to check. Just wondered if anyone had seen this before, and could say Ah Ha do this..
<ricktimmis> Test on another box sorry
<Riddell> ricktimmis: well it's probably video card specific
<ricktimmis> Ridell: Yes it appears to be so, I have begun testing again on another box and X has started successfully. I will try to chase down the SIS issue, once I have an id on the Card, if its a fairly common GPU Card I will puruse a fix,
<Riddell> ricktimmis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting might be useful
<ricktimmis> Riddell: Thanx
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ScottK> apachelogger: We fixed it by switching to light-dm.
<rbelem> Riddell, it is not working for local jobs, but I didn't investigate futher
<Riddell> rbelem: what's that?
<ricktimmis> The installer user info. Should Require pwd, Auto Login, and Encrypt home, radio buttons all be Mutex ?
<Riddell> ricktimmis: there a change for that about it go in
<Riddell> makes Encrypt a tick box
<Riddell> ricktimmis: and actually it could do with a testing :)
<ricktimmis> Riddell: Got it OK, well this is a good opportunity for me to see if I can find that in the Bug Tracker.
<Riddell> https://code.launchpad.net/~kitterman/ubiquity/encryptcheckbox_fix/+merge/138844
<ricktimmis> Riddell: Brilliant thank you
<Riddell> ricktimmis: here's the diff, if you are able to then apply it to the files on your live system and run ubiquity to see if it works http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/DIFF
<rbelem> Riddell, it accepts external jobs, but raises an exception for local ones when building anything
<Riddell> rbelem: what does?
<rbelem> Riddell, the changes?
<Riddell> rbelem: oh, icecc
<rbelem> :-D
<ScottK> Riddell: killbots ksirk konquest still need doing as well.  I'd previously rejected them for debian/copyright in completeness.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think I should drop the block on libkdegames.  Quite a number of the games are migrating because the lib didn't bump SO name so blocking it doesn't do much good.
<ricktimmis> I believe I have a Live Install test case doc, written. Buildslayer asked me to create it in a Textfile, I have an ODT at present
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah I'm onto those ones now
<ScottK> Great.
<Riddell> ScottK: go ahead and drop the block
<ScottK> Will do.
<Riddell> ricktimmis: buildslayer is more normally shadeslayer or outside of irc is rohan
<ScottK> Done.
<Riddell> ricktimmis: what does the test case doc cover?
<ricktimmis> Riddell: Install from USB, Testing Boot Menu options, and functions, Language testing, Install Process, Reboot to desktop, Desktop functions, Task Switching, Activities and Widgets, Default Application start, Shutdown, Sleep, Hibernate
<Riddell> ricktimmis: groovy, put it in a pastebin so we can see it, paste.kde.org is good
<ricktimmis> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/624218/
<Riddell> thanks ricktimmis, now I need to work out how to integrate that in the iso tracker
<ricktimmis> Riddell: Is that somethin I could help you with ?
<Riddell> ricktimmis: alas no that'll be restricted to iso tracker admins
<Riddell> ricktimmis: but that patch to ubiquity needs testing if you're still looking for useful things to do :)
<ricktimmis> Riddell: That's fine. I'm going to try to figure out how to patch the Ubiquity installer with those diff files, and Read a bunch more stuff on Ubuntu.com
<ricktimmis> Riddell: Are you reading my mind
 * Riddell psychic
<ricktimmis> lol
<ScottK> Riddell: ksirk doesn't have the GFDL stuff in it.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh bah and I missed a LGPL, will sort
<ScottK> libkdegames just migrated.
<ScottK> Riddell: kapman had some missing copyright attributions.  I fixed it and reuploaded.
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> ksirk needs work too.
<Riddell> ScottK: what sort of work?
<ScottK> Lot's of the LGPL copyright holders are missing from debian/copyright.  I'm fixing it.
 * ScottK walks away in frustration.
<ScottK> Riddell: If you could take another whack at ksirk (grep -ir copyright * reveals a lot), I would appreciated it.  I don't have the patience for it.
<Riddell> ScottK: will do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> konquest is testing my sed knowledge with its lack of copyright years and in many cases names (just e-mails)
<ScottK> "Fun"
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1089483] package kde-runtime-data 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: package kde-runtime-d... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1089483 (by Richel Bilderbeek)
<Riddell> ScottK: ok tried again with ksirk
<ScottK> Thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: where did kapman get to?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kapman doesn't say and there's no change in bzr
<ScottK> I thought I accepted it.
 * ScottK checks
<ScottK> [11:27:28] [queuebot] New: accepted kapman [source] (raring-proposed) [4:4.9.90-0ubuntu1]
<ScottK> Riddell: It's there now.
<ScottK> Riddell: It's deleted in propose and pending in release, so it doesn't show https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kapman/+publishinghistory
<Riddell> ok found it, updated bzr
<afiestas> developing kscreen (replacement for krandr) I found that the qjson version is super old, like 2/3 years
<afiestas> we have 0.7.1 while in the repos there is 0.8.1  (0.8.0 broke ABI )
<afiestas> would be nice to update, so users with quantal can use and test kscreen when it comes out (before the years end)
<afiestas> en case we can't upgrade, then bf0200edbc0645280be9e378b2e2ca2c927aa999 should be backported
<Riddell> afiestas: hmm, looking at http://qjson.sourceforge.net I can't see any download page
<Riddell> debian has 0.8.1 in experimental marked as rc-critical for some reason
<Riddell> marked as rc-buggy
<Riddell> but I see no bugs
<Riddell> afiestas: do you mean 0.8.0 broke ABI but 0.8.1 fixed it again?
<afiestas> yep, that seem the case
<Riddell> ok a simple sync for raring then and a backport for quantal
<afiestas> users will need to enable backport repo?
<Riddell> yeah I'm afraid so
<afiestas> can't we backport the patch?
<ScottK> Riddell: Should the kdegames-data dependency in ksirk be versioned?
<ScottK> Backports are enabled by default.
<ScottK> If someone installs something that requires the newer version, it should get pulled in.
<ScottK> Riddell: Changelog says "PPA build"
<ScottK> :q
<ScottK> s/:q//
<kubotu> ScottK meant: ""
<ScottK> This was not the vim window I was looking for.
<Riddell> ScottK: bah, reject please
<afiestas> Riddell: ?
<ScottK> Riddell: If you have a look at lskat, you can see what I did with the lintian override for the kdegames-data depends
<Riddell> afiestas: sorry what patch?
<Riddell> afiestas: oh the one you gave a git commit for, hang on
<afiestas> yes
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm I'm not sure this works
<Riddell> kdegames-data (>= ${source:Version})
<ScottK> Why not?
<Riddell> if ksirk is 4:4.9.90-0ubuntu2 and kdegames is 4:4.9.90-0ubuntu1 then it can't be installed
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> There's one called upstream version or such.
<ScottK> That's the one we want.
<Riddell> there's actually only 1 file in kdegames-data
<ricktimmis> OK Folks, got to go, busy tomorrow, back Friday. Will Read MOTU Docs and Continue with Ubiquity stuff 
<Riddell> ciao ricktimmis 
<ricktimmis> cheerio all
<Riddell> ScottK: ok tried again with ksirc, added upstream-version and also installed to /usr/games for that weird bit of debian policy
<Riddell> there's probably a load of other packages need these changes
<ScottK> Yeah
<ScottK> Riddell: lskat and kpat need the upstream-version change done.
<ScottK> That's probably most critical since it can affect installability.
<yofel_> rbelem: about icecc in raring if you didn't notice it yet: "chown: cannot access ‘/tmp/icecc-envs’: No such file or directory" 
<ScottK> You should also look at the RC bug in Debian that got it removed from Wheezy.
<shadeslayer> yofel: found the issue regarding kubuntu-active not depending on anything
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: ^
<shadeslayer> errr
<yofel> ?
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> yofel: metapackage-map in the package says : actve kubuntu-active-active
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> active even
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> bad mapping
<shadeslayer> and fun thing, I don't have upload rights to that package
<shadeslayer> for some reason the metapackage-map that is autogenerated maps active to kubuntu-active-active
<shadeslayer> and not kubuntu-active
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That needs to be fixed in seeds.
<shadeslayer> I don't know how tbh :P
<yofel> ScottK: how are the meta packages refreshed after that?
<ScottK> yofel: There's an update script in kubuntu-meta
<yofel> ah
<ScottK> But the map comes from the seeds.
<shadeslayer> yeah, but I don't have much experience with seeds so can't pin point where the issue comes from
<yofel> doesn't change the fact that from what I see kubuntu-dev has no upload permissions for kubuntu-active-meta
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the shirt just arrived at my parents' house. Expect a blog post over the weekend. ;-)
<JontheEchidna> (thanks)
<yofel> shadeslayer: can we merge -active into kubuntu-meta?
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> maybe
<yofel> well, not that I have that much experience with seeds either ^^
<shadeslayer> I could potentially look at merging that stuff, but the meta package needs to be fixed manually for now
<shadeslayer> ScottK: plz2be uploading https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/kubuntu-active-meta_2.0.dsc
<shadeslayer> assuming you don't have a better fix
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  Fix the seeds.
<shadeslayer> how?
<shadeslayer> I don't see how we can fix the map
<shadeslayer> I don't even know how it's generated
<shadeslayer> I also don't understand a couple of other things, like desktop depends on desktop-common in STRUCTURE, but desktop-common is defined in desktop itself, so why do we need it?
 * yofel looks at the seed
<shadeslayer> + in STRUCTURE that is
<yofel> what's the difference between active and active-ship?
<shadeslayer> active-ship is stuff that is on the ISO so that people can connect to the internet
<shadeslayer> and download more packages
<shadeslayer> or was that ship-live
<shadeslayer> "Packages which will be included on the CD for convenience, but are not part of the default set of packages to install. Common examples include: "
<yofel> active-ship-live is empty here
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: excellent :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<yofel> ah, thanks
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas on why active depends on standard?
<shadeslayer> when standard is defined in active itself
<yofel> no
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> it's same in the desktop seed
<yofel> I'm busy a bit right now, will look at this in a bit
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> possibly someone else has an idea
<Riddell> shadeslayer: presumably a simple s/active-// somewhere would work around it
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and any ideas why active depends on standard when standard is defined inside active?
<rbelem> yofel, yup... the changes that i have are for this error message and another security changes
<rbelem> yofel, https://github.com/icecc/icecream/pull/7
<yofel> nice :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no I think that'll be a bug
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> presumably you also want to rename that to something more active-y
<Riddell> should be renamed in Task-Seeds:
<Quintasan_> shadeslayer: did you fix it yet?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: the seed?
<Quintasan_> on a sidenote, how be me bsns cards looking?
<Quintasan_> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> well ... I'll just merge everything
<shadeslayer> but tomorrow
<shadeslayer> we still don't know why it's called netrunner-active-active
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-active-active
<shadeslayer> stupid brain
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and it'll be better if we merge kubuntu-active-meta into kubuntu-meta
<shadeslayer> re business cards, see G+ page
<shadeslayer> pick one, and then ask for svg
<Quintasan> g+ page?
<Quintasan> links
<Quintasan> I recently did massive purge of people in circles since I was getting way TOO many notifications
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://plus.google.com/u/0/107577785796696065138/posts/Gu286oib6oT
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder why http://mooltilab.nazwa.pl/kubuntu/kubuntu_bc.png and http://i.imgur.com/tIjjS.png mix the logo so the gear is at the front of the word
<shadeslayer> tbh I really like the back of http://i.imgur.com/tIjjS.png
<Quintasan> We need to decide on one design so we don't all waltz in having differen business cards :P
<shadeslayer> well yeah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: choose one, but choose wisely ;)
<shadeslayer> ah shit
<shadeslayer> karbon is broken
<Quintasan> I can't see the back of http://olbi.linuksowiec.pl/kubuntu/
<Quintasan> but the front is nice
<Quintasan> really simple
<shadeslayer> karbon(708)/koffice (lib komain): "karbon" part.desktop not found. 
<Quintasan> but it lacks gpg fingerprint
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: opened in inkscape?
<Quintasan> trying now
<shadeslayer> because browsers don't really render svg's properly
<Quintasan> not entriely sure what happened there
<Quintasan> but
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/12/plasma-desktopHQ2868.png
<Quintasan> the whole background is blue
<Quintasan> but if that's the back and the front looks as it is
<Quintasan> then I like it
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<Quintasan> We'll just need to ask the author to fix the background on the back
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: don't you like the background on this one : http://i.imgur.com/tIjjS.png
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> add gpg fingerprint and remove the gear laying around on the gront
<Quintasan> front
<Quintasan> uhh the back is nice
<Quintasan> but the front is like
<Quintasan> meh
<shadeslayer> yeah, front is not particularly good
<Quintasan> some blue splash which is totally irrelevant imo
<shadeslayer> there's also : http://i.imgur.com/lIeKw.png
<shadeslayer> but those are badges
<Quintasan> Those look nice but are release dependant
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Quintasan> Riddell: Will we have a Council vote on that or something?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ping Georgi to ask for mockups?
<yofel> hm, none of them have a QR-Code on them :/
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> how does one do a normal un-authenticated bzr checkout -.-
<yofel> I don't think you can do that as it implies binding. You can only branch
<shadeslayer> okay, how does one branch?
<yofel> bzr branch ?
<yofel> or does that fail too?
<shadeslayer> I meant whats the url?
<yofel> should work with the same one...
<yofel> only bzr+ssh won't work
<yofel> (I could be wrong here...)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you ping Georgi
<Quintasan> I asked Michal to fix his SVG's
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> I do like http://olbi.linuksowiec.pl/kubuntu/  - but with an added qrcode at the back
<Quintasan> hmm
<yofel> meh, someone with update issues in #kubuntu - can we make kubuntu-desktop essential or something like that -.-?
<yofel> and I can't reproduce it again
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can we get give Georgi some time to mock them up?
<shadeslayer> because apparently he's short on time :P
<Quintasan> Well, I don't mind
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: deferred till tomorrow :)
<shadeslayer> metapackage_map/ seed (optional, deprecated)
<shadeslayer> The metapackage name to output for seed If not specified, will look for the name of the source package in which it is being run, remove "meta" from the end, and append the seed name. This option is usually no longer necessary; use a Task-Metapackage header in the seed file instead
<Quintasan> Riddell: I don't think upstream wants us to separate maliit-settings from libmaliit
<Tygart> how would I update Qt libraries to 4.8.4
<shadeslayer> errr
<Tygart> this is responding to Bug 311235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311235 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "gnome-screensaver does not activate if text is highlighted" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311235
<shadeslayer> we haven't packaged 4.8.4 have we?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm also not sure how did you get W: libmaliit1: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames
<Tygart> thats wrong
<shadeslayer> latest is 4.8.3
<shadeslayer> in the archive that is
<Tygart> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311235#c2
<ubottu> KDE bug 311235 in desktop "Kubuntu (13.04) Plasma Desktop crash during updates" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<Quintasan> It's probably because the release version is 0.93.0 and the library name has 1.0.so<something>
<shadeslayer> hm odd
<shadeslayer> Tygart: I didn't get that when I upgraded
<Tygart> my bug happens every time I update.
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think I'll ask Mikhas to get rid of that crap since it's a way for pain
<Quintasan> a way of asking for*
<Quintasan> Riddell: I emailed mikhas about the soname stuff, I believe things like usr/lib/libmaliit-settings-1.0.so should be just libmallit-settings.so.1.0 or something
<Quintasan> the -1.0 is the bane there
<Quintasan> and the tests fail as well
<ScottK> Riddell: I decided poor ksirk had been tortured enough and accepted it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Fixed kpat and lskat (where were the other two games with the kdegame-data versioned dependency.
<d_ed> heads up, LightDM-kde 0.3.1 just been uploaded to KDE FTP, will do a release Thursday evening. 
<Riddell> d_ed: gosh is it important enough to have a secret pre-release for packagers?
<Riddell> will we get in trouble if we upload it before thursday?
<Riddell> Quintasan: on the business cards I think whoever gets round to getting a quote from a printers first can pick a design
<d_ed> no, it's not that important.
<d_ed> I'm just on a plane soon for 12 hours.. 
<Riddell> oh good.  you and your jet setting lifestyle :)
<d_ed> I hate it! this conference has been sooooooooooo dull
<d_ed> anyway, I was just saying because you're my fave distro :)
<Riddell> Qt devs?  surely they'd all be keen to contribute to KDE
<d_ed> QtDev was awesome
<Riddell> you're my fave login manager developer :)
<d_ed> I'm currently back on my actual work, in the "International Symposium of Multimedia"
<Quintasan> Riddell: I still think we should vote on which one we should use :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: go ahead and run one then, http://www.cs.cornell.edu/andru/civs.html
<d_ed> ooh, I saw some of those mockups - they were amazing
<d_ed> Almost enough to make me want to work on Kubuntu
<Riddell> Kubuntu: the distro with the best business cards
<Quintasan> Riddell: Will set up a poll tomorrow
<d_ed> and i'll vote!
 * ScottK read poll and troll for a minute.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-13
<jussi> morning all
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> Riddell: we don't have a beta backport for quantal yet, do we?
<shadeslayer> we do
<yofel> apachelogger: we do, just without announcement as nobody got to it
<shadeslayer> clearly we suck at PR
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should fix that
<apachelogger> yofel: where be they?
<yofel> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta - where they should be
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm fixing the seeds
<shadeslayer> you fix the PR
<apachelogger> I am fixing multimedia, bugs, plasma, stable releases
<apachelogger> think I win in the shittodo department :S
<apachelogger> yofel: cheers
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if you're running quantal shame on you
<shadeslayer> you're a dev and should be running raring
<shadeslayer> and fixing shit
<shadeslayer> did I mention karbon is broken?
<yofel> you did
<apachelogger> jussi: this bug is actually quite shitty
<shadeslayer> good
<shadeslayer> who's fixing it? :P
<jussi> ubuntu bug 1088772
<yofel> shadeslayer: but which version on which release?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1088772 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Broken icons in plasma tray" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088772
<shadeslayer> yofel: raring ofcourse, and 1:2.5.92-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> jussi: if I were a dick I'd tell the quality team to beat them with a stick ... they regressed shit by not implementing half the specification -.-
<yofel> karbon opens here at least, or was it a more specific thing?
<shadeslayer> karbon(21667)/koffice (lib komain): "karbon" part.desktop not found. 
<yofel> you did try to run kbuildsycoca4?
<shadeslayer> no, and voila works
<yofel> meh -.-
<apachelogger> #fail
<yofel> so much for kde figuring out when to run that itself
<shadeslayer> isn't that supposed to be handled by a kded module?
<yofel> same for installing new applications and them not showing up in kickoff
<apachelogger> well, there is a delay if you are not using teh software center
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how much? I installed karbon last night
<apachelogger> (also IIRC that largely depends on inotify to work properly)
<shadeslayer> at around 2-3 AM I think
<yofel> so muon runs kbuildsycoca4 after every install?
<apachelogger> yofel: the software center does IIRC
<yofel> fun
<shadeslayer> ^
<apachelogger> to avoid that delay
<apachelogger> plus it offers to open the app
<apachelogger> so you could do that like one second after install finishes at which point the cache would certainly not be rebuilt
<yofel> can't we like... have pkg-kde-tools generate a dpkg trigger for regenerating the cache? Or is it impossible to get to the user session from dpkg?
<tsimpson> I guess if we can popup a "you must restart" message, we should be able to watch for a "you need to regenerate your cache" trigger
<yofel> good point
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> yofel: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-de_4%3a4.9.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/plasma_applet_printmanager.mo', which is also in package print-manager 0.2.0-0ubuntu3
<apachelogger> yofel, tsimpson: what if multiple sessions are running?
<apachelogger> also "you need to regenerate cache" is EFU
<tsimpson> apachelogger: then each session would need to regenerate the cache, right?
<yofel> well, what does kubuntu-notification-helper do in that case?
<tsimpson> you just see if the cache is older than the trigger
<yofel> and you could just make that a silent auto-action instead of a popup
<apachelogger> if the cahce is not updated at all
<apachelogger> I'd g find out why
<apachelogger> *go
<apachelogger> if it is just a couple of seconds delay it is a non-issue because the people who'd be really irritated are expected to use MSC anyway
<apachelogger> yofel: silent auto action is what inotify+kded are supposed to do
<yofel> any idea where that code's supposed to be? kdelibsß
<yofel> ?
<apachelogger> yofel: kdelibs/kded I think
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> hmph
<shadeslayer> KeyError: 'kubuntu.raring/desktop-common'
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> yofel: what happened to plasmaengineexplorer in workspace-bin?
<yofel> I don't know
<shadeslayer> hmph
<shadeslayer> no plasmaengineexplorer in raring as well
<yofel> Interesting, the plasma tools are only built if(${KDE_PLATFORM_PROFILE} STREQUAL "Desktop")
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<yofel> and quite some other things too, so if that's not built... NOT good
<yofel> we have set(KDE_PLATFORM_PROFILE "Desktop")
<yofel> this doesn't make sense
 * yofel goes building kde-workspace for the fun of it
<shadeslayer> can someone review lp:~rohangarg/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.raring
<shadeslayer> oh ... it's still pushing
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.raring/revision/1194 < needs reviewing
<Riddell> afiestas: to stable release update this qjson patch I'd need a bug that it fixes, do you have one?
<yofel> shadeslayer: about KDE_PLATFORM_PROFILE: please read kdelibs/CreateKDEPlatformProfile.cmake and tell me if you're worried about active as much as I am
<yofel> then again, I have no idea what KDE_PLATFORM_FEATURE_BINARY_COMPATIBLE_FEATURE_REDUCTION even does
<shadeslayer> errrr
<shadeslayer> okaayyyyyy
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'm very worried now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what about?
<yofel> hm, seems to disable kded-kcrash, kdeui-attica, and some plasma stuff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apparently kdelibs has 3 build modes for 3 different targets
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, it seems to only *disable* stuff, so maybe it's not an issue
<shadeslayer> yofel: the 3rd bit is concerning
<Riddell> mm
<shadeslayer> ABI incompatibility
<yofel> well, we don't use mobile, do we?
<yofel> if anything I'm worried about the tablet stuff
<shadeslayer> didn't you say tablet stuff was fine since it only seems to disable stuff
<yofel> yeah, probably. But that's what I was worried about initially. But then again I have no idea what target is supposed to be used in which situation
<shadeslayer> likewise
<yofel> oh fun
<shadeslayer> ?
<yofel> KDE_PLATFORM_PROFILE is not set in kde-workspace because it doesn't use FindKDE4Internal
<shadeslayer> fwiw I'm rebuilding kdelibs with hupnp
 * yofel goes filing bug
<shadeslayer> yofel: hah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.raring/+merge/139711
<yofel> kde's internal build system workings are weird....
 * ScottK seriously needs to make an alias for dpkg-buildpakcage -> dpkg-buildpackage.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: isn't that called "debuild"?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rationale?
<shadeslayer> er?
<Riddell> ScottK: isn't that called "debuild"?
<Riddell> tab fail
<shadeslayer> Riddell: rationale is that why do we need separate seeds for active?
<ScottK> Not when you're inside a minimal chroot you're trying to contaminate.
<shadeslayer> and because apachelogger said so
<Riddell> oh well if apachelogger says so :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you know if any other bits will have to be changed as part of this?
<Riddell> e.g. whatever makes the tasks
 * apachelogger never uses debuild :O
<apachelogger> ah, you are talking about something else ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did I really say so?
<apachelogger> I mean, it makes sense, I just don't recall saying that ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: from what I understand soyuz uses Task-Name: no?
<shadeslayer> "<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please be merging active with kubuntu-active"
<shadeslayer> I assumed you made a typo there and meant merge active with kubuntu-meta
<apachelogger> Riddell: everything is in universe so the more stuff we merge the better for maintainability
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nah I meant you should merge the runner active with kubuntu's so that they look the same structure wise
<shadeslayer> I see
<apachelogger> but what you did is somethign I also thought
<shadeslayer> but imo this makes more sense
<apachelogger> just did not express it ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: clearly I understand you much better
<apachelogger> yeah :P
<apachelogger> so merge in kubuntu then re-derive for runner so the structure is the same
<shadeslayer> yeah
<jussi> http://vizzzion.org/blog/2012/12/an-owncloud-client-for-kde-plasma/
<jussi> anyone packaging it yet?
<yofel> nvm my comment on workspace, this is more complicated
<shadeslayer> yofel: I guess we should start a thread off on plasma-active
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> plasma-devel
<shadeslayer> or whatever active uses as their ML
<Riddell> jussi: you know you want to
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> oh look cjwatson commented
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I know
<jussi> Riddell: no.
<Riddell> yofel: 4.9.90 in quantal working well, thanks for shepherding that through, I'll put an announcement on kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> notification sizing is broken
<jussi> not today, not this week, not this year or next year.
<apachelogger> hooray
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, I noticed that today as well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: good old cjwatson commented so I guess it's safe to do with has changes 
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I'll fix it up in a bit, doing some other stuff
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1088772] Broken icons in plasma tray @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1088772 (by xapienz)
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.90
<shadeslayer> can I go ahead and upload kde4libs with upnp functionality?
<yofel> I thought hupnp was in universe?
<yofel> it is, so you first need a MIR
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> why can't we move kde4libs to universe ?
<yofel> iirc it has several rdepends in main still
<shadeslayer> MIR is bound to be rejected, no hupnp in debian :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: but universe packages can build against main components no?
<yofel> uhm, for kdelibs the situation is the other way around
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<yofel> if you have 1 thing in main that needs kdelibs you can't demote it
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> so basically needs pretty much all of KDE SC demoted to universe
<yofel> yeah, ScottK probably knows why we keep it in main
<shadeslayer> hmm ..
<Riddell> kdelibs needed for pykde needed by ubiquity
<Riddell> would be one reason
<yofel> well, that's enough already ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ScottK> Riddell: Ubiquity isn't using pykde
<Riddell> hmm good pointed, I ported it to pyqt
<apachelogger> (not a build time dep anyway)
<apachelogger> so the kde frontend binary could be demoted to universe
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please look at Bug 847484 - I don't have this problem, so I'm not sure what's up.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 847484 in quassel (Ubuntu) "quassel crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_vfprintf_internal()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847484
<apachelogger> once I am done with plasma
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so never?
<shadeslayer> from some quick hacking, there are things like libproxy that dep on kdelibs5-dev
<shadeslayer> and libreoffice 0.o
<apachelogger> well latter makes sense
<shadeslayer> and subversion ? lolwat
<apachelogger> kwallet
<apachelogger> also don't make jokes about plasma
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: the backtrace totally does not match with the description
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what about gst?
<apachelogger> unless quassel reinitializes itself when going to fullscreen
<apachelogger> which woudl be fun
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: neither
<shadeslayer> drat
<apachelogger> it's no fun anymore really
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/624836/
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please triage the heck out of the bug then.
<apachelogger> oh, nvm now I see it
<apachelogger> weird call chain
<shadeslayer> can't reproduce
<xnox> Riddell: /me thought ubiquity no longer depends on pykde.
<shadeslayer> xnox: it doesn't :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is not reproduced?
<shadeslayer> though other packages do ( see laste link )
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bug 847484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 847484 in quassel (Ubuntu) "quassel crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_vfprintf_internal()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847484
<shadeslayer> who want's to do MIR's?
<yofel> you
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> why would you say that
 * shadeslayer runs away
<yofel> yes you do, even if you don't realize it yourself jet
<shadeslayer> no, I've done far too many MIR's 
<shadeslayer> ETOOMUCHPAPERWORK
<apachelogger> lol?
 * yofel is still debugging workspace
<apachelogger> you clearly have not seen the days when it was three times as much work
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think I did :P
<shadeslayer> My first MIR falled during the end of that era
<ScottK> Having done the needed MIRs to get Spamassassin in Main back not only during that era, but when every stinking trivial Perl module needed a full MIR, I have limited sympathy.
<ScottK> Just get it done.
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> plasma broken again
<apachelogger> fukitol100
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: who said it was ever fixed
<shadeslayer> plasma at times seems like a bunch of code glued together to me :p
<shadeslayer> I have yet to fix that folderview bug
<apachelogger> seems?
<apachelogger> lol?
<apachelogger> KSNI
<shadeslayer> just because the code is fugly and I don't want to touch it
<apachelogger> api: kdelibs, dataengine: workspace, UI: workspace & runtime
<apachelogger> plasmaengineexplorere is now in: plasmate
<yofel> uhm... qobject::connect() doing runtime introspection like things to connect signals and slots is already something I consider glued together
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> it's the QML way
<shadeslayer> ^
<apachelogger> ScottK: dunno how to triage that
<apachelogger> makes no sense from any POV
<hrw> hi guys
<ScottK> Find Sput and make him do it.
<apachelogger> Sput: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/847484
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 847484 in quassel (Ubuntu) "quassel crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_vfprintf_internal()" [Medium,New]
<shadeslayer> hiya hrw
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger>  Stack memory exhausted (SP below stack segment)
<hrw> which srcpkg I should report bug against if I want to report bug in screen lock?
<apachelogger> lolwut
<yofel> IIRC the screenlocker is part of kscreensaver
<apachelogger> how the flip can you exhaust the stack with 29 frames
<apachelogger> Oo
<yofel> what's the bug though, I doubt it's our fault
<apachelogger> hrw: bugs.kde.org :P
<hrw> apachelogger: haha ;)
<apachelogger> I am serious
<apachelogger> ScottK: "the X server becomes completely crazzy ."
<apachelogger> rather helpful
<hrw> yofel: I have to enter password twice when screen is locked
<yofel> that one's new...
<shadeslayer> hrw: would have to be reported on bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> no idea which product though
<hrw> ok
<yofel> locker is part of kscreensaver on bugs.kde.org
<yofel> had to look it up myself a few days ago
<shadeslayer> ah cool
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?list_id=335357&query_format=advanced&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&component=locker&product=kscreensaver
<shadeslayer> gtg dinner
 * yofel watches workspace build... again...
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> dinner
 * apachelogger wanted to have lunch some 4 hours ago
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<hrw> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311638
<ubottu> KDE bug 311638 in locker "Have to unlock screen twice to get back to desktop" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> hrw: can you check with 4.9.90?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> "KDE beta (4.9.90) installed."
<shadeslayer> hrw: you want to change the version in the bug report
<shadeslayer> ugh
<shadeslayer> they don't have a 4.9.90 target?
<hrw> done
<shadeslayer> cool
<Sput> apachelogger: I've seen that one a few times with Ubuntu/kubuntu users (exclusively) - usually fixed itself after a while
<Sput> no idea what it is, we don't do anything fancy, just setting the appropriate Qt flag
<apachelogger> ScottK: what qt flag?
<apachelogger> eh Sput
<Sput> apachelogger: actually, all we do is calling QWidget::showFullScreen() for the main window
<Sput> which has broken documentation, it seems, as it says "Calling this function only affects windows." before talking about all the stuff that can go wrong in X11
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/13/UDS-Badge-Kubuntu_shadeslayer.png
<shadeslayer> my submission derived from the Kubuntu badges on G+
<shadeslayer> contact info could probably do with some sort of indentation
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw how do I add active-ship to supported?
<shadeslayer> just add : * active-ship : in supported?
<soee> hiho
<shadeslayer> hi soee
<soee> looks nice http://vizzzion.org/blog/2012/12/an-owncloud-client-for-kde-plasma/
<Quintasan> Riddell: pung
<Quintasan> more like ping but whatever
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: see kards
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/cards/
<yofel> shadeslayer: pretty nice :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: pong?
<shadeslayer> yofel: needs some artistic love on the back though :P
<yofel> yeah, and I'm not convinced that the background should be blue, but that's just personal preference
<shadeslayer> yeah, like I said, needs some work
<Quintasan> Riddell: urgh, mind if I query?
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/cards/UDS-Badge-Kubuntu_shadeslayer_back_white.svg
<yofel> needs some love, but yeah, something like that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I will take a look tomorrow since I am not in the right state of mind right now
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> Quintasan: go ahead
<Riddell> does anyone use those qr codes?
<Quintasan> Riddell: lemme get home first
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> tbh it looks weird :P
<yofel> well, I haven't seen a qr code like that, but here I know people that like them. And they are better than having to type everythign into your phone if one wants the data in there
<shadeslayer> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/13/UDS-Badge-Kubuntu_shadeslayer_back.png
<jussi> Riddell: qr codes are nice when its a really long url you dont want to type...
<shadeslayer> jussi: but ... there is no URL to be typed
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: the ones at http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/cards/ are not bad but they have no information about you
<Quintasan> save for QR code
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: open in inkscape
<shadeslayer> or karbon
<Quintasan> mmkay
<shadeslayer> stupid browser
<Quintasan> oooooh
<Quintasan> that looks nice
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> UDS-Badge-Kubuntu_shadeslayer.svg
<shadeslayer> ?
<Quintasan> that looks nice
<Quintasan> allow me to nitpick some details
<shadeslayer> sure
<Quintasan> E should me Email
<Quintasan> should be*
<shadeslayer> intentional ... 
<shadeslayer> isnt it obvious enough? :P
<Quintasan> not for everyone
<shadeslayer> heh ok
<Quintasan> what makes you inclined to make email even shorter than it is now?
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<Quintasan> other than this I have no problem with that one
<Quintasan> it's simple and contains all the information needed to contact you
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what about the back :P
<Quintasan> uhh
<Quintasan> what do you want me to say about QR code? :D
<shadeslayer> idk, it doesn't look right, so fix it?
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/13/UDS-Badge-Kubuntu_shadeslayer_back_1.png
<shadeslayer> bettery?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> better
<shadeslayer> yes, this will actually be vertical :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> we could stick it in one corner of the card
<shadeslayer> but my phone doesn't properly read it then
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you find a *white* QR code generator? :P
<shadeslayer> would go with the font color on the back
<yofel> is that still readable then?
<shadeslayer> the one from inkscape doesn't get detected
<shadeslayer> I think it should be
<shadeslayer> but can't say till we try
 * yofel first wonders where to find q qrcode generator that outputs svg
<yofel> ah, qrencode did that
<yofel> shadeslayer: and it supports setting for-/background color
<shadeslayer> ?
<yofel> well, you wanted a non-black/white qr-code, right?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> okay, I thought it was a site :P
<yofel> nah
<yofel> !info qrencode
<ubottu> qrencode (source: qrencode): QR Code encoder into PNG image. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.0-2 (quantal), package size 17 kB, installed size 68 kB
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> shadeslayer: it sure gained fun output formats since I last used it :D http://paste.kde.org/625022/
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> yeah for some reason this is not working
<shadeslayer> yofel: try with : qrencode --foreground=eeeeecff --background=0079c1ff -o /tmp/qrcode.svg -t SVG 
<shadeslayer> and enter some data
<yofel> neither barcode scanner nor mbarcode decoded that. Switch the colors and it's fine
<shadeslayer> yeah :*
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/14/rect3810.png
<shadeslayer> would have been perfect
<yofel> hm, undo button doesn't work in karbon
<shadeslayer> yofel: this works : http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/14/UDS-Badge-Kubuntu_shadeslayer_back.png
<shadeslayer> good enough for me :P
<yofel> yeah, I wanted to try it with a smaller border, but now karbon crashed -.-
<yofel> well, beta
<yofel> the layer visibility calculation is broken too
<shadeslayer> inkscape ftw
<yofel> geh
<yofel> qrencode -m 1 does what I want
<yofel> the 4 px border looks out of place on the card, 1 px is ok
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> should we finalize this?
<shadeslayer> just needs some finishing touches wrt to the placement
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-14
<shadeslayer> -> sleep
<valorie> shadeslayer: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/13/UDS-Badge-Kubuntu_shadeslayer_back_1.png worked perfectly for me
<valorie> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/14/rect3810.png did not scan with my phone
<valorie> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/14/rect3810.png works too
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: that seems to work
<jussi> good morning all
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> Sput: shouldn't kwin fall in the category of 'modern post-ICCCM'?
<Sput> apachelogger: I guess, and it seems to work everywhere except maybe sometimes on *buntu
<apachelogger> brave assumption considering that everywhere else does not use it by default :P
<Sput> hm?
<Sput> what is this "default" thingy you keep talking about?
<apachelogger> having the quassel as the irc client you get when you installed a given operating system
<Sput> ah, I thought you were talking about kwin
<apachelogger> no one uses kwin :P
<apachelogger> Sput: I do wonder why you have that fullscreen option at all though
<Sput> I certainly use kwin and can fullscreen with now problem
<Sput> and we have the fullscreen option because users requested it and sent patches
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> http://onscreencars.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/TheHomer.jpg :P
<Sput> people love it especially on netbooks and tablets
<apachelogger> that's beause quassel has so many frames consuming space
<apachelogger> Sput: did you also get the same backtrace?
<Sput> I can't reproduce
<Sput> neither could anybody else not using kubuntu so far
<Sput> and even for kubuntu users it tends to happen only sometimes, if at all
<apachelogger> Sput: the dude in the bug apparently can reproduce it somewhat reliably
<apachelogger> in case you have questions
<Sput> well, as all *we* do is calling showFullscreen(), I'd blame Qt or the window manager
<Sput> but let me have an actual look at the stacktrace
<Sput> I would say KToggleFullScreenAction goes into a loop somehow
<apachelogger> yeah, just saw that as well
<apachelogger> explains the stack exhaustion
<yofel> hm, I think I just reproduced that. Ctrl+Shift+F -> Whole UI except mouse froze -> after half a minute quassel crashed
<yofel> and now apport-retrace is being mean to me -.-
<Sput> and I can't reproduce that issue on Gentoo or Arch :/
<yofel> well, I'll agree that this is probably something with Qt...
<Sput> or KDE
<Sput> unless we're misusing the KToggleFullscreenAction, but why would it work elsewhere then?
<yofel> now *this* is fun:
<yofel> *** glibc detected *** gdb: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x00000000023c6250 ***
<yofel> first time I've seen gdb crash o.O
<tsdgeos> you're lucky then :D
<tsdgeos> it crashes almost reliably here
<yofel> yay......
<tsdgeos> just have to set lots of breakpoints, recompile app, restart it
<tsdgeos> boom!
<tsdgeos> 70% of the time gdb complains about something and i lose the breakpoints when it crashes :-/
<apachelogger> Only checkable actions can be checked. By default, this is false (the action is unchecked).
<tsdgeos> and obiously 70% is an invented number :D but happens soon enough
<apachelogger> Sput: you are misusing it :P
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger>       if ( d->window->isFullScreen() != isChecked() )
<apachelogger>         activate( QAction::Trigger );
<apachelogger> ^ event filter
<apachelogger> so the way to exhaust the stack would be to have the action's checked state diverge from the actual fullscreenness of the windows
<apachelogger> -s
<apachelogger> so it keeps loopying in that event filter until at some point for some reason it manages to break out of it and actually apply the toggle
<yofel> yeah, crashes somewhere in the event filter http://paste.kde.org/625118/
<apachelogger> at which point it is lucky enough to have exhaust the stack
<apachelogger> which in turn makes it very much stack size dependent
<Sput> so the action is broken
<apachelogger> maybe, maybe not
<apachelogger> Sput: Important: If you need to set/change the fullscreen state manually, use KToggleFullScreenAction::setFullScreen() or a similar function, do not call directly the slot connected to the toggled() signal. The slot still needs to explicitly set the window state though.
<apachelogger> you are using it wrong I say :P
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> Note: Do NOT use QWidget::showFullScreen() or QWidget::showNormal(). They have several side-effects besides just switching the fullscreen state (for example, showNormal() resets all window states, not just fullscreen). Use the KToggleFullScreenAction::setFullScreen() helper function.
<apachelogger> yofel, tsdgeos: can one of you rebuild and test?
<yofel> did you fix it in git?
<apachelogger> src/qtui/mainwin.cpp 
<apachelogger> void MainWin::toggleFullscreen()
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: i don't have quassel sources, besides i'm busy writing qml somewhere else
<apachelogger> instead of showNormal and showFullScreen call KToggleFullScreenAction::setFullScreen(this, false); and KToggleFullScreenAction::setFullScreen(this, true);
<apachelogger> yofel: ^
<apachelogger> (yes that function is static)
<yofel> will take a bit to build it, but I can try
<apachelogger> I was under the impression quassel was a rather fast build
<apachelogger> or am I mixing up things in my head again
<yofel> well, I can try to build only the client, that shouldn't take too long
<yofel> this isn't my fastest PC here
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger is not at home either :P
<apachelogger> also I wasn't able to reproduce it anyway
<yofel> well, happened 2/2 times here, so I'll try it
<apachelogger> probaly the slot should follow whatever the checkedness is rather than what the fullscreeness is
 * yofel notes that this probably needs wrapping into the kde detection
<yofel> I doubt plain Qt has KToggleFullScreenAction
<apachelogger> yofel: it's just so we know whether it fixes the problem
<apachelogger> proper fix needs a different slot anyway as to obey the action's signal toggled(bool) rather than discard the bool
<yofel> hm, didn't crash. But let me build git without that fix to be sure it actually makes a difference
<yofel> apachelogger: yep, fix works
<yofel> hm... at least I hope it does. Now X is in a loop without quassel *-.-
<apachelogger> well, once the loop happened X may be broken :P
<yofel> yeah, your fix works, without it hell breaks loose here
<apachelogger> xlib is easily confused
<shadeslayer> ohai
<Riddell> ohai?  a new indian word to me
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you do your seed merging?
<shadeslayer> not yet
<shadeslayer> a bit perplexed on how to add active-ship to supported
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just add it in STRUCTURE no?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> lemme update
<shadeslayer> god damnit TCS, stop emailing me
<Riddell> who?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Indian IT Company where I got hired but never bothered to join
<shadeslayer> they're asking everyone who got hired to come join the company on 18th of this month
<shadeslayer> and I keep getting emails about attire guidelines and how to sit in the office :
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> They basically hire anyone who can write hello world in C/C++/Java
<yofel> ... and let them work on... what?
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's a services company, so it's mostly maintainence work, and once people join, they train them for 3-4 months
<shadeslayer> so that they can work on the code
<shadeslayer> kids here are falling head over heals to work for companies like TCS/Infosys/HCL
<shadeslayer> not sure why ....
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://marcuzzokde.blogspot.in/2012/12/kids-size-kde.html < Kubuntu being used there :D
<Riddell> awooga
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Quintasan> \o
<agateau> shadeslayer: "how to sit in the office"? I want to read that!
<Quintasan> totally
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can I have you create a poll for business card designs or you want me to do that?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: We only have three designs?
<Quintasan> 4 including the one at your p.u.c
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> Is the updates ppa going to get an update soon? its only 4.9.4...
<yofel> what are you expecting to see?
<jussi> couple of points higher? 
<yofel> 4.9.5 isn't out yet, and 4.9.90 is in beta
<jussi> wait... how does that work?
<jussi> Im now very confused
<yofel> updates PPA is for point releases. i.e. 4.9.3 -> 4.9.4. Backports is for 4.X -> 4.Y updates after release, beta ppa before it's released
<yofel> so 4.9.4 is in updates, 4.9.90 in beta, 4.10 will be in backports
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: please do
<shadeslayer> agateau: sec :P
<yofel> great, google doesn't find our ppa docs o.O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: if you do create the poll, use http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/cards/UDS-Badge-Kubuntu_shadeslayer.svg and http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/cards/UDS-Badge-Kubuntu_shadeslayer_back_QR.svg from me
<yofel> now...
<jussi> yofel: Im more confused about the order of kde releases...
<yofel> jussi: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<yofel> jussi: what do you mean? What the version numbers stand for?
<yofel> or that 4.9.5 comes out after 4.9.90?
<jussi> yes, the latter
<yofel> 4.9.5 is bugfix for 4.9, 4.9.90 is beta2 for 4.10
<yofel> 4.9 will get bugfixes until 4.10 is out
<jussi> uhuh
<jussi> ok
<jussi> see, I kind f thought it was linear...
<jussi> :/
<yofel> well, it is, but the betas and RCs don't count
<jussi> thank you for the explanation though
<yofel> s/but/as/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "well, it is, as the betas and RCs don't count"
<BluesKaj> odd they would cal 4.9.9 , 4.10 ..one expects a %.0 not a 4.ten
<BluesKaj> 5.0 that is
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> The first digit is a major version number that indicates an ABI break in kdelibs
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17090527/HSE-%20Office%20Ergonomics%20Flyer.pdf
<BluesKaj>  I know it's no , but to me after 4.9 comes 5 
<tsimpson> it's all to do with ABI
<yofel> it'll be more fun when we have KDE Workspaces and Applications 4.11 using KDE Platform 5.0 - assuming that they'll have it done in half a year
<agateau> shadeslayer: it's not that bad actually
<Riddell> version numbers != decimal numbers
<agateau> BluesKaj: what comes after 4.9.5?
<BluesKaj> it should be 4.10.0
<yofel> it will be, but how do you version the 4.10 beta so it's lower than 4.10 -> you use 4.9.90
<BluesKaj> agateau, if you don't know , then whay are you asking me ?
<agateau> BluesKaj: let me rephrase: "what comes after 4.9.5 to you?"
<BluesKaj> I'm used to laboratory decimal measure convention, it looks odd to my eye
<BluesKaj> 4.9.6 
<agateau> I agree 4.10.0 is more correct. And this is actually what is used in formal texts.
<agateau> just not that much in irc conversations
<BluesKaj> 4.9.7, 4.9.8, 4.9.9, 5.0
<BluesKaj> or 5.00
<yofel> BluesKaj: application version numbers usually follow this idea: Major.Minor.Patch.Build - where every position isn't limited to a single digit
<BluesKaj> I'm used to metric measure ..
<yofel> chromium-browser follows that nicely: 23.0.1271.91
<BluesKaj> makes more sense to my lab oriented mind
<tsimpson> the dot is just a separator, not a decimal point
<tsimpson> could just as easily been a comma
<rdieter> hi, I just worked with dantti this morning to fix an arguably nasty bug in print-manager that fills cups access_log and users' .xsession-errors with excessive logging about printer subscription renewals, see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311528
<ubottu> KDE bug 311528 in general "Renew-Subscription spam in /var/log/cups/access_log" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<rdieter> and patch against 0.2 : http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/kde-print-manager.git/tree/print-manager-0.2.0-cups_renew_spam.patch?h=f18
<rdieter> since you're shipping it by default (so i'm told) like we are, enjoy.
<Riddell> lovely, thanks rdieter 
<rdieter> much nicer to renew every 3500 seconds, rather than milliseconds
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> ScottK: problems in kblocks nad kbounce?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Missing copyrights.  I fixed and uploaded kblocks.  Doing kbounce right now.
<Riddell> thanks
<ScottK> For a one or two line fix in debian/copyright, it's easier for me just to fix and reupload.
<ScottK> Riddell: Same with kfourinline
<ScottK> And kgoldrunner
<xnox> why are we shipping 71 empty language-pack-kde-* packages?
<yofel> xnox: IIRC they act as meta packages
<yofel> currently at least
<xnox> yofel: and kde-l10n-CC cannot act as metapackages?
<shadeslayer> ooooohhhhhhhhh
<shadeslayer> yofel: I found something
<xnox> yofel: also language-pack-kde-* pull in gnome translations.
<shadeslayer> yofel: pull-lp-source freetype
<shadeslayer> and read the rules
<yofel> probably, but I think our language-selector stand-in currently needs the language-pack stuff
<yofel> xnox: does language-pack-CC contain gnome translations?
<shadeslayer> they do 2 builds :D
<xnox> yofel: it has a dependency to gnome language packs.
<shadeslayer> btw has anyone tried out infinality?
<yofel> xnox: but if we're already on that matter, if someone installs nautilus - how would that get translated without the language pack installed?
<xnox> yofel: my naive expection for incomplete-language support daemon to notice things like that.
<yofel> IIRC that's currenly broken as we don't use language-selector, but I haven't looked at l10n much lately
<ScottK> Riddell: No messages.sh in kgoldrunner or kiriki.  I'd accepted kgoldrunner before I noticed.  Rejecting kiriki (and not fixing it myself).  Would you please have a look at both.
<ScottK> Riddell: Sorry, kgoldrunner's fine.  It was kigo.
<ScottK> kjumpingcube was missing a copyright.  Fixed and reuploaded.
<Noskcaj> why do you guys still have a ppc version? no-one can run kubuntu on ppc (at least old-world macs) so it get essentially no use and hasn't been tested since i joined.
<Riddell> Noskcaj: it only gets released if it's tested so someone will have
<Riddell> in general I'd be all for dropping it but others have the opinion of keep it while it gets tested
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-15
<Noskcaj_cbne> can someone please repost and responce to the question from my standard account (Noskcaj)
<Riddell> 23:18 < Riddell> Noskcaj: it only gets released if it's tested so someone will have
<Riddell> 23:18 < Riddell> in general I'd be all for dropping it but others have the opinion of keep it while it gets tested
<Noskcaj_cbne> riddell: i'm not entirely sure why kubuntu ppc is supported, it would have at most 2 users worldwide. ubuntu ppc is only still alive because canonical says it must stay, lubuntu ppc is here because it runs on anything
<jono_> Noskcaj_cbne, we maintain PPC for Ubuntu out of community requests, not because Canonical wants it
<Noskcaj_cbne> jono_: ok, but how many people  actually need a separate kubuntu cd, you can install it from any other *buntu based os
<jono_> Noskcaj_cbne, right
<jono_> I don't see your point?
<Noskcaj_cbne> jono_: it is a waste of developer time and gets tested around once per cycle so i find it slightly pointless to still have a kubuntu ppc iso
<jono_> Noskcaj_cbne, I agree
<jono_> afaik it is a community project
<jono_> Canonical doesn't really invest much time in it other than release management
<Noskcaj_cbne> jono_: thought so
<valorie> nice to see that link about kubuntu in kindergarten classrooms, instead of guns
<sreich> lol
<ronnoc> very true, valorie!
<ScottK> Noskcaj: last cycle we didn't release it because it didn't get tested.  I expect it will be the same this cycle.  In the meantime, it takes approximately no developer time to keep it there.
<yofel_> kubotu: newversion amarok 2.6.90
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1090689
<Quintasan> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<Quintasan> GOT IMX RUNNING
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/967091
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 967091 in flashplugin-nonfree (Debian) "Wrong tint in flash when it uses video acceleration" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> somehow got reintroduced
<Quintasan> why flash won't die
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<Quintasan> yofel_: ping
<yofel_> hm?
<Quintasan> yofel_: are there any people subscribed to kubuntu-devel that might ruin our business cards design poll if I post the link there?
<Quintasan> I accidentally the whole previous poll
<yofel> I have no idea who's subscribed to that
<Quintasan> hmm,
<Quintasan> I REALLY don't like the idea of going trough the list of 54 members and sending them emails via lp
<yofel> What you could've done is send a mail to ~kubuntu-members on Launchpad. As there's no ML that would've been sent to all
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<Quintasan> >Contact this team's admins
<yofel> hm
<Quintasan> or  >kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> bah, yeah -.-
<yofel> just saw it too
<yofel> not that this would even work as IIRC our ML is subscribers-only
<Quintasan> hmm
<Riddell> Quintasan: hi
<Quintasan> Riddell: Think I can post the poll link to kubuntu-devel?
<Quintasan> as I said before I accidentally the whole previous poll
<Riddell> Quintasan: yeah should be fine
<Riddell> add a caveat that kubuntu council takes final decision
<shadeslayer> isn't it a bit pointless then :P
<shadeslayer> just ask KC to make the decision
<Riddell> well that takes organisation, hopefully the masses will show wisdom and we'll all be happy with it
<Quintasan> Riddell: Should I close the poll in a week?
<Quintasan> or three days should be fine
<Quintasan> ?
<Quintasan> nvm, will close it next Saturday so people don't to have to rush
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I exported the SVG's to PNG's so people can view stuff in their browsers
<shadeslayer> svg's have been moved to cards/src
<shadeslayer> uploading amarok for raring :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yourarock
<Riddell> hmm, that doesn't really work
<shadeslayer> I'm a rock?
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> nooooo
<Riddell> you rok for uploading amarok
<Riddell> maybe that works better
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> amarok for precise uploaded to staging : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for precise?
<Riddell> what happened to quantal?
<shadeslayer> errm
<shadeslayer> Quantal
<shadeslayer> not precise
<Riddell> oh good :)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> agateau: bug 1090779 might be your kindae thing to comment on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1090779 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Please use homerun by default in Kubuntu (wishlist)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090779
<shadeslayer> "Please convince upstream KDE to use it by default"
<yofel> uhm... I would like some arguments why one should stick to kickoff rather
<shadeslayer> I don't see why we should have any kickoffs, just use krunner :P
<Riddell> I'd be all for using homerun
<Riddell> but when I brought it up at UDS nobody was too keen on it
 * yofel wonders why plasma freeze for a few seconds when he disables/enables desktop effects o.O
<yofel> *freezes
<yofel> and now it doesn't want to start anymore - instead crashes somewhere in KPythonPluginFactory http://paste.kde.org/626060
<esing> Hello
<esing> Has someone experience with pykde4
<Riddell> yofel: I've not had that, makes me scared to dist-upgrade now
<Riddell> esing: some of us do, ask away
<yofel> "fixed" by removing plasmacon
<Riddell> what's plasmacon?
<yofel> widget that embeds the konsole kpart
<esing> Can I make global hotkey with pykde4? 
<yofel> do we have a python widget in the archive?
<Riddell> yofel: mm I don't actually know
<Riddell> esing: I should think so, same as in a C++ KDE app
<Riddell> esing: this one? http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKGlobalAccel.html
<esing> Riddell: Oh great; My purpose is to perform different actions when hotkeys are pressed. E.g. pressing F2 performs a gui macro. And doubleclicking F2 perform yet another gui macro. And if F2 is pressed longer than 1500ms then another action is programmable. Since it is capable of global hotkeys latter examples should be easily programmable I guess
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> whenever I want to write a bigger script/app or something it turns out it's not I don't know the language but something else
<Quintasan> I just finished a script which parses http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/u/quintasan.html for workitems marked as Todo and puts those in blueprint : task format
<Quintasan> I had to learn selectors first
<Quintasan> duh
<Riddell> what are selectors?
<Quintasan> CSS stuff
<Quintasan> say you have quite a few <p> in your html document
<Quintasan> but there is one that is <p id="important">
<Quintasan> with selectors you can say - give me all p's that have id "important"
<yofel> in what language?
<Quintasan> yofel: the script itself is in ruby
<Riddell> isn't that DOM?
<Riddell> I'm yet to learn DOM, along with a bunch of other weby things I failed to realise were important like javascript
<Daskreech> effectively
<Riddell> I'm sure there should only be one id="important", it's class= that can have lots of the same value
<Quintasan> Riddell: maybe DOM *shrug*
<Daskreech> Riddell: You are also correct
<Quintasan> now I feel kind of lost
<Quintasan> not sure what I want to learn now
<Riddell> ah, student life was fun :)
<Quintasan> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/626114
<Quintasan> if you are feeling productive you might use that to import stuff to your $TODO
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> That's what I'm planning at least
<Quintasan> I think I'll stick with Java at uni and brush up my html + js + css magics
<Quintasan> and learn DOM while I'm at it
 * yofel had some fun trying to do XML parsing in java using DOM
<yofel> 1 GiB or RAM later I decided to go with JAXB instead...
<Quintasan> lol
<Riddell> yofel: what's jaxb?
<yofel> Java Architecture for XML Binding - XML parsing creating java objects by first generating classes from a XML Schema
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-16
<ronnoc> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?61366-Country-set-to-US-no-matter-what-country-we-choose-at-startup&p=317840#post317840
<ScottK> ronnoc: That's fixed in raring.
<ronnoc> ScottK: ahhh thx
<ScottK> ronnoc: Look at the linked bug.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<shadeslayer>  /query Quintasan_
<shadeslayer> erm
<Quintasan_> hi
<shadeslayer> ...
<Quintasan> be thankful it's not your nickserv password :P
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: who is that guy who moved a packaging request to wishlist on bug 1090689 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1090689 in Kubuntu PPA "Please update amarok to 2.6.90" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090689
<Mamarok> that makes totally no snese at all
<Mamarok> and I can't change it back
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: can you test amarok from kubuntu staging?
<Mamarok> I don't use raring
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> it's for quantal
<shadeslayer> :P
<Mamarok> and I have a git installation
<shadeslayer> I already uploaded amarok for raring
<shadeslayer> drat
<shadeslayer> Amarok needs QA for quantal : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<Mamarok> so installing a package would mean a lot of shuffeling for me
<shadeslayer> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan
<Mamarok> I can test a lot of other packages in staging, but not Amarok or Phonon as I run git versions
<Quintasan> doing amarok
<Mamarok> you guys rock :)
<Mamarok> but really, somebody should tell that guy he should not triage stuff he doesn't understand
<shadeslayer> :D
<Mamarok> also, why does he have enough karma to modify that and I can't?
<shadeslayer> I don't think that's a criteria
<shadeslayer> you should be on the bug squad or sth
<shadeslayer> or a developer
<Mamarok> I am on the bug squad
<Mamarok> but I apparently can't change that importance status
<Mamarok> so really, someone should tell that guy to not touch stuff he is not even involved with
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: any idea why Mamarok can't change stuff like this?
<shadeslayer> like I said, bug squad?
<Mamarok> it's funny actually,as I can edit all other elements
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I am in the bug squad!
<shadeslayer> oh
 * shadeslayer is talking to too many people
<shadeslayer> both on IRC and in real life
<Mamarok> told you already
<shadeslayer> yeah, sorry
<Mamarok> ah, that doesn't work well usually :)
<Quintasan> nah
<Mamarok> brb, have to watch that sunset
<Quintasan> you need to be member of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<Quintasan> Mamarok: ^
<shadeslayer> that's what I kept saying except I didn't realize it was called bugcontrol and not bugsquad
<Quintasan> Mamarok: I'm pretty much sure they will let you join as soon as you let them know you want to join
<shadeslayer> you have to send an email
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg03799.html
<EagleScreen> I try to figure out why Kubuntu still has a Kopete launcher in default kickoff menu
<Quintasan> Mamarok: lastfm plugin is broken form e
<Quintasan> for me*
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> libamarok_service_lastfm_shared.so
<Quintasan> is not found where it's apparently needed
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<Quintasan> don't wat me
<Quintasan> it's just not there
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> !find libamarok_service_lastfm_shared.so quantal
<ubottu> Package/file libamarok_service_lastfm_shared.so does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> though you're right
<Quintasan> either you fcksed something or it was not there to begin with
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can you check if the archive package in quantal works?
<shadeslayer> -- Installing: /build/buildd/amarok-2.6.90/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libamarok_service_lastfm_shared.so
<shadeslayer> -- Removed runtime path from "/build/buildd/amarok-2.6.90/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libamarok_service_lastfm_shared.so"
<shadeslayer> lol
<Mamarok> Quintasan: you need liblastfm 1.0.0
<Mamarok> specified in the packagers mail
<shadeslayer> hm
<Mamarok> and liblastfm is in Quantal, I have it
<Mamarok> so somebody made an error somewhere
<Mamarok> current liblastfm is 1.0.3 for me
<shadeslayer> yeah that's what got pulled in raring as well
<shadeslayer> possibly because of  Drop 0001-port-to-liblastfm1-api.patch
 * shadeslayer will get to this in a bit
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'm unsure as to what the issue is, I believe the liblastfm1 patch was commited upstream
<Quintasan> What you believe that happened doesn't actually match what actually transpired :P
<Quintasan> has happened*
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> see https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/multimedia/amarok/repository/revisions/edb764d3736d9e2076b2d67b719ad734d76c11ee
<Quintasan> You clearly broke something then shadeslayer
<Quintasan> Can't help that :P
<yofel_> Mamarok, shadeslayer: packaging requests *are* usually Wishlist unless there is some reason why it would be important
<Mamarok> yofel_: and why was that changed after it was already marked as "Fix committed"? That just makes on sense at all
<Mamarok> and it is WIP by the developers, one more reson for a triager not it change a status in a package he is not even invlived with
<Mamarok> involved*
<yofel_> hm, he seems new to u-b-c, so maybe he as overly eager to do something. But I don't really see the problem here. It would be bad if he changed the Importance - but "Undecided" simply means "not set"
<yofel_> so that doesn't really count as "changing"
<yofel_> and those bugs should usually be wishlist - the bot just doesn't have the permission to set that
<yofel> dinner - bbiab
<Mamarok> well, it is now in a state I can't change it back, despite me being a member of the bug squad and a Kubuntu member, that makes even less sense
<Mamarok> so why can a guy who is new change a status and I who am actually involved in the project can't?
<Riddell> Mamarok: he snuck into the right team maybe?
<yofel> Riddell, Mamarok: he was accepted into Ubuntu Bug Control 6 days ago - and thus as the permission to change it
<Mamarok> and why can't I change it? I am in the bug squad since a while longer :)
<yofel> Mamarok: as shadeslayer said, you can apply for bug control membership as an upstream triager (and as such don't have to submit a list of bugs as work example)
<yofel> Mamarok: bugsquad != bug control
<yofel> bug importance is limited to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<Mamarok> so I need to apply for something differnet now?
<yofel> bugsquad IIRC doesn't even have an application form
<Mamarok> what is the point of having different groups for bug triaging?
<yofel> prevent new people that have no idea what they're doing for setting important bug settings
<yofel> *from
<Mamarok> well, apparently that is not preventing them from doing silly things :)
<Mamarok> I agree it is a wishlist, but it is totally pointless changing something that is in status "Fix committed" and there is wip
<yofel> not really, Ideally all bugs should have an importance set - unless they're closed maybe, then it really doesn't make sense. Fix committed doesn't count as closed though, Fix Released does
<yofel> this is a bit of an arguable sitation - he didn't really need to set it, but setting it doesn't really hurt anybody either
<Mamarok> yeah, but I am sure he could do more important work than changing a report that is open since only 2 days and already almost closed, there is much more stuff that lies around he can toy with
<shadeslayer> odd
<shadeslayer> possibly launchpad lost my package
<shadeslayer> can someone run backportpackage on amarok and upload it to the staging PPA?
<shadeslayer> LP doesn't seem to acknowledge my uploads
<ronnoc> Posted some feedback on 13.04 Alpha to the G+ page
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-09
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> how are you?
<ahoneybun> good you?
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> one of my sons visited yesterday, and I went to a really fun party last night
<ahoneybun> good
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> so about translations
<ahoneybun> we are waiting till we get the mini-docs set?
<valorie> hmmm, I'll have to say I haven't thought about the mini-docs issue
<valorie> grrr, and i said I would write to the doc and web teams a week ago
<valorie> I'll do that right now
<ahoneybun> your the best
<valorie> because: if we were able to move the docs to KDE infra, our docs would ALL be translated
<valorie> and that would be the best outcome IMO
<valorie> ok, I'll write right now
<ahoneybun> brb
<valorie> I'll cc you
<valorie> and scarlett, I think
<ahoneybun> back
<valorie> sent
<ahoneybun> valorie, the ubuntu-us-fl team had a good reboot meeting
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> have you met the Halls?
<valorie> Mike and Michelle?
<ahoneybun> yep talking about making a 3 person council not 1 leader
<ahoneybun> talked to mhalls yea
<ahoneybun> not in person
<valorie> I would love to have Mike especially more friendly with some Kubuntu people
<valorie> they are fabulous people; I've stayed with them after UDS years ago
<valorie> I would love to see peace between the Mir devels and those of us heading towards Wayland
<ahoneybun> excellent email
<valorie> I hope it stirs up some cooperation
<ahoneybun> I think it will
<ahoneybun> the community will come together :)
<valorie> that's what I work for
<valorie> everywhere
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> I'm going to focus on the Basic page rewrite now
<ahoneybun> well I think next weekedn
<ahoneybun> *weekend
<valorie> oh good, I'm sure it needs an overhaul
<valorie> by next weekend I expect to either be suffering from total chaos here, or be on the brink
<valorie> contractors will come soon to tear apart the back bath
<valorie> in preparation for the new construction
 * ahoneybun just found that the update last week fixes 2 bugs
 * ahoneybun that he had
<valorie> I have about 2 bugs, and so far, not fixed
<valorie> haven't had time to research and report, though
<ahoneybun> valorie, how well would it be to install kubuntu-desktop on top of my Ubuntu?
<valorie> should be good
<valorie> you want to be able to switch back and forth?
<ahoneybun> best chance I have to get Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> at login
<ahoneybun> since it has errors with UEFI and I don't want to lose what I have now
<valorie> grub should take care of that for ya
<ahoneybun> I have a lot installed
<valorie> oh yeah
<valorie> uefi sucks
<ahoneybun> android devel 
<ahoneybun> with ubuntu it works for me lol
<valorie> yes, I don't know why we have a harder time
<valorie> I assume you've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ahoneybun> nope just installed like normal
<valorie> then kubuntu should have no problems either
<ahoneybun> I just have so much setup here
 * ahoneybun looks how he setup the table
<ahoneybun> nope all in one parition
<valorie> you've had kubuntu in a VM so far?
<ahoneybun> valorie, yea in Windows but have not booted it in awhile
<valorie> I'm the opposite; I have windows here but never use it
<valorie> I don't like unity, so just always install or upgrade kub
<valorie> but i do seed torrents for all the flavors
<ahoneybun> I'm seeding Kubuntu 13.10 and 12.04-3
<ahoneybun> on Windows
<soee> i have a feeling that using menubar on panel makes my system a bit more responsive than having it at the top of the screen
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> Riddell: trouble... for whoopsie we need a core dump, but there is no core until after drkonqi is done 
<apachelogger> Riddell: also if we force a dump after drkonqi is done the stack will show the crash handling frames as well I suppose
<apachelogger> considering every kapplication dump would have that it probably wouldn't be a big issue
<apachelogger> still le terrible because we do not want apport-kde coming up after drkonqi and we also do not want to override apport as core dump handler
<apachelogger> so what we coudl do is 1. raise() after drkonqi is done - slightly polluting the dump with kcrash's sighandler frame 2. have drkonqi write a file to /var/crash with a .drkonqi-upload suffix 3. have k-n-h or apport-kde or apport look for such a suffix and if present create the .upload file for whoopsie without ever presenting a UI
<apachelogger> so it'd be a delayed whoopsie upload ... the user allows the upload of an automatic report in drkonqi but only after drkonqi terminated the crashing application will trigger a core dump -> apport report which is then cleared for upload via whoopsie by some other application (k-n-h/apport-kde/apport) based on drkonqi
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544638/
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Ah sorry I ment the Romanian one, the tr has led me a stray: http://tr.kubuntu.org/bootstrap/
<apachelogger> Riddell: knh lives in bzr btw
<apachelogger> also that po file import looks like a workaround^3 :P
<lordievader> Good morning btw.
<jussi> mgraesslin: ++++ 
<mgraesslin> jussi: ?
<jussi> mgraesslin: I just found out a little nicety with kwin :=)
<jussi> alt+ left click = resizing without trying to find that super annoying little edge
<mgraesslin> alt+right click
<jussi> yeah, dunno why I wrote left :?
<jussi> but in anycase, really nice
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: hey, are you around?
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: the stickers are coming!!
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: that's great news
<ovidiu-florin> does that mean that you've sent them already?
<jussi> no, it means they are on the way to me
<ovidiu-florin> ah, still good :D
<ovidiu-florin> I've shipped a laptop with preinstalled Kubuntu :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: synced to bzr and added validity checks we'll have to build upon for drkonqi integration
<ovidiu-florin> would have been good to put a sticker on that :D
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2usG9rmoZzcUlJ2RE1ZLVZlUm9pVE02MVFVYjVONzZaU1Nj/edit?usp=sharing
<ovidiu-florin> transparent? or white background
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Yes, I'm here.
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: ^^
<jussi> white, as we talked about
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: regarding that conversation about the romanian page, I didn't understand, what was that about?
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: ok
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: I think there was some confusing whether that page would go to docs.kubuntu.org or not. 
<ovidiu-florin> what page?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: ^
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: The bootstrap page you linked to in: https://trello.com/c/iljLYjJT/75-create-one-page-html-for-first-impression-about-kubuntu-on-kubuntu-org
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't do that
<ovidiu-florin> that's Volkan
<ovidiu-florin> turkush dude
<ovidiu-florin> turkish*
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Ah my apologies, got things mixed up. Sorry about that.
<ovidiu-florin> that page looks awsome thoug
<ovidiu-florin> I think I can get my friend Cosmin to work something up
<ovidiu-florin> I'll put him in contact with Volkan
<lordievader> ahoneybun: The one page summary page we talked about yesterday was created by volkan, not by ovidiu-florin. I got things mixed up, sorry.
<Riddell> "Jussi Schultink (jussi01) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" yay jussi still loves us!
<Riddell> "Kristóf Kiszel (ulysses) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" well good he still loves us even if he hasn't been around for ages
<apachelogger> Riddell: pushed ui changes to kcm-whoopsie
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's new?
<apachelogger> Riddell: metrics UI gone away and previous reports is no longer right hand side aligned
<apachelogger> and I now have a working prototype for drkonqi whoopsying
<Riddell> apachelogger: great, how did you get over the not having a core dump issue?
<apachelogger> re-raising signal to the native handler after drkonqi is done
<Riddell> genius
<apachelogger> kcrash by default will _exit which is why there is no core dump
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6545313/
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/SAb1LfS.png
<apachelogger> when submission is checked it writes a stamp file into /var/crash
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6545315
<apachelogger> kcrash then looks for that file and either re-raises the signal to the native handler (causing a core dump which in turn launches apport) or exists as before
<kfunk> two crash handler notifications? sounds annoying
<apachelogger> apport then creates the report based on the dump
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6545323/
<apachelogger> k-n-h checks for each report whether it was already approved for submission by the user and if so triggers a batch upload script that uploads all reports with approval
<apachelogger> if there is none it will launch apport-kde (i.e. for !kapplications)
<apachelogger> kfunk: one handler really
<apachelogger> it's why the patch spans three different pieces of software
<soee__> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader: not so good aftert half of night working :)
<soee> you ?
<lordievader> soee: Ugh doesn't sound like fun. I'm doing quite okay.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1242633] unity pointer barriers sru bug @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242633 (by Maarten Lankhorst)
<shadeslayer> xnox: regarding our cache population discussion, can you clarify further what tracking the pid means?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1195007] qt patch introduces fatal gdk_x_error handler @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1195007 (by Patrick Oßmann)
<shadeslayer> xnox: so, does adding a new method in plugininstall.py and then calling it from inside run() cound as pid tracking?
<xnox> shadeslayer: hm, actually i was thinking something like ubiquity-dm does for working long-running processes (e.g. dbus, gnome-settings-daemon, etc)
<shadeslayer> xnox: do you want to take over from me on this ? :P
<xnox> shadeslayer: but that's only if we want to do it in parallel to everything else (like the downloading of the packages are)
<shadeslayer> since I've wasted quite a bit of time and you're better at this
<xnox> shadeslayer: but, if one does it sequentially in plugininstall.py just an exec should be fine, as long as you block until it completes and exits.
<xnox> shadeslayer: same like the apparmor function is done.
<xnox> shadeslayer: =))))) i understand. it would help if you could hunt down where software-centre post-install hook is executed.
<xnox> shadeslayer: cause if we add this, then we should remove the "deleting of the cache" bits and instead do incremental cache update.
<xnox> shadeslayer: i can do it, but probably not this year.
<shadeslayer> heh okay
<xnox> shadeslayer: is there a bug report about it? feel free to assign it to me?!
<shadeslayer> I'll file one
<shadeslayer> and I don't see how I can find the software-centre post-install hook is located when you failed at locating it :P
<shadeslayer> xnox: possibly it comes from software-center?
<shadeslayer> xnox: there's also a item on our trello board about ubiquity QML
<xnox> shadeslayer: QML is wishful thinking. There are no current plans to re-engineer ubiquity.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think that's a quick todo item done then :)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> already commented
<Blizzz> shadeslayer: the new touchpad config in system settings is that with the white icon (and the old one with the grey one), right?
<shadeslayer> Yep
<Blizzz> ty
 * shadeslayer already found a bug
<Blizzz> shadeslayer: and i a papercut, but just looked 5s on it. which bug is it?
<shadeslayer> Blizzz: touchpad gets disabled when you plugin your mouse no matter what you set
<sem> Riddell: wifi connected properly  with 14.04
<shadeslayer> xnox: bug 1259202
<ubottu> bug 1259202 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity doesn't populate xapian cache on target when using the KDE frontend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259202
<BluesKaj> Peace--, yes i'm impressed with the the wifi on 14.04 , connected immediately during installion ...pretty cool considering previous problems with HW recognition 
<BluesKaj> broadcom is probly the most used wifi chip on laptops nowadays
<Blizzz> shadeslayer: for me it works (usb)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I have synaptiks
<shadeslayer> lemme see
<Blizzz> shadeslayer: oh, my mouse seems to be on the ignore list
<BluesKaj> isn't there key one can use to temporarily disable the the touchpad ?
<shadeslayer> not on mine
<Blizzz> shadeslayer: no, the disable touchpad when mouse is plugged in option works for me as it should
<Blizzz> and i love the deactivate touchpad on keyboard activity featue
<BluesKaj> Blizzz, where do I find that function? , doesn't appear in synaptiks here
<BluesKaj> using a wireless mouse
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: yes, it's not in synaptiks
<Blizzz> but in CFT
<Blizzz> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2013-December/007596.html
<shadeslayer> Blizzz: CFT = Call for Testing :D
<Peace--> BluesKaj: really i had problems with wifi and my bcm4306 on 14.04
<Peace--> BluesKaj: i had to install the firmware but after that in my case i was not able to connect to my wifi because network manager did not add my wifi 
<Peace--> BluesKaj: i did a upgrade and now it's working 
<Peace--> :s
<Blizzz> shadeslayer: nah, I'm case sensitive :p
<Peace--> BluesKaj: anyways i had a nice solutioon i shared my wifi with an ethernet one :D computer 1 with wifi connected   ethernet cable         computer 2 
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newversion kdevelop 4.6
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1259220
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you also mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/+bug/1259220 as affecting kdevplatform , kdevelop-php, kdevelop-php-docs and kdev-python
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1259220 in kdevelop (Ubuntu) "Please update kdevelop to 4.6" [Undecided,In progress]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I fixed dat mail
<shadeslayer> thank you
<apachelogger> also ... APT, CLI, GUI, KDE, FLOSS, GPL, SRU, BTS, ITP, IDE, ISO, PPA and other previously approved acronyms may be used as previously approved
<apachelogger> oh and I see Blizzz didn't know what CFT means either
<apachelogger> less reason to feel stupid \o/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: isn't that obvious to anyone who cares?
<apachelogger> it's actually spooky if you think about how many acronyms we use on a daily basis
<shadeslayer> Riddell: easier to track for me, then I know which packages have been uploaded if I break the task over 2 days
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wouldn't it cause breakage if you upload them one-by-one?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not if I properly version Build Depends so that all of them build against the new kdevplatform
<apachelogger> so confusing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do I have more beastie powers than you?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: probably
<shadeslayer> I can't add more projects to the same bug
<shadeslayer> or atleast I couldn't find a way to
<apachelogger> because you are not motu
<apachelogger> nor core-dev
<apachelogger> nor have you requested the mighty access powas
<shadeslayer> I'm on the bug squad
<shadeslayer> but that's about it
<apachelogger> you must be in bug-control
<shadeslayer> right, I'm in that
<shadeslayer> bug squad, bug control, so confusing
<apachelogger> then you can add more packages
<shadeslayer> What button?
<apachelogger> the add more distro shoot button
<shadeslayer> aha
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I can't find a way either
<shadeslayer> gotcha
 * apachelogger waves fist
<apachelogger> Riddell is like the enmy of all BTS ^^
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/+bug/1259220/+distrotask
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1259220 in kdevelop (Ubuntu) "Please update kdevelop to 4.6" [Undecided,In progress]
<apachelogger> here ye go
<apachelogger> I clicked a button :P
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> Anyway, added everything
<apachelogger> so rude
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/bugs/737856
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 737856 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) "synaptiks crashed with KeyError in __getitem__(): u'No such property: NAME'" [Medium,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Blizzz: ^ can anyone reproduce that
<apachelogger> cuz I have a patchy somewhere
<apachelogger> alas no working touchpad
<apachelogger> so I can't test it ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: going to push whoopsie stuff tomorrow I think
<Riddell> apachelogger: lovely
<apachelogger> still gotta check with someone whether using qfile classes in a handler is a good idea
<Blizzz> apachelogger: the report is for the old synaptiks?
<apachelogger> yes
<Blizzz> apachelogger: maybe it's my eyes but I don't see an 'automatically switch off, if a mouse is plugged' option there
<apachelogger> should be context menu of the tray applet
<apachelogger> unless ScottK patched the option away which certainly would explain why the submission frequency has decreased to almost nil
<Blizzz> apachelogger: i don't have a tray thingy for this. maybe i got rid of it somehow sometime ago
<apachelogger> curious ^^
<apachelogger> <- knows nothing about the synaptiks thing
<shadeslayer> start synaptiks via krunner
<shadeslayer> then you get the tray thingy
<Blizzz> shadeslayer: true. 
<Blizzz> apachelogger: it crashes, when i swithc iff autoamtically switch off foobar
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-ext4/msg10172.html
<apachelogger> Blizzz: I'll give you a patchy tomorrow then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fun
<BluesKaj> ok now , where is kde-touchpad-config located ?
<Blizzz> apachelogger: okilidokili
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, already installed it , but it doesn't show upp in the usual places , locate doesn't evn show it
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: same place as synaptiks
<BluesKaj> already looked , no change
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> Screen shot of the input stuff?
<BluesKaj> ok, it finally showed up , thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so I have a nasty patch that disables systemd checking allowing one to drop pm-utils from the CD
<shadeslayer> *disables systemd version checks in powerdevil
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/p0bf51826
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think that's about as good as we're going to get
<Riddell> we need to test it manually each release that it all still works
<shadeslayer> yep, suspend, hibernate and hybrid sleep
<ScottK> apachelogger: I have no recollection of any such events.
<FlowRiser> Hey guys, i am investigating a bug; Can somebody help me real quick ?  When you log in/out does the userbar move to the last user that logged in?
<crissi> hello
<crissi> just want to know when kdevelop 4.6 binaries will be available...
<Lukas_> hi
<Lukas_> dont know
<Lukas_> but
<Lukas_> here
<Lukas_> everybody speak soooooo much ;D
<lordievader> Lukas_: Shh, don't wake the idlers.
<shadeslayer> crissi: already uploaded for Trusty
<shadeslayer> Uploading for saucy to staging PPA
<Lukas_> lordievader: why ?:>
<crissi> yes just saw it
<crissi> shadeslayer: url?
<shadeslayer> crissi: huh?
<shadeslayer> crissi: for Trusty?
<crissi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> for Saucy https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<shadeslayer> still waiting to be built, plz don't add that ppa
<crissi> so sauchy build should be available shortly at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop ?
<shadeslayer> no
<lordievader> Lukas_: Just joking ;)
<shadeslayer> In kubuntu-ppa/backports
<crissi> this one i already have added
<shadeslayer> cool, you'll get it soon then
<Lukas_> lordievader: i thought if they will wake up something bad will happen ;D
<lordievader> Lukas_: It just might ;)
<Lukas_> lordievader:  so maybe seriously ill dont wake them up ;p
<BluesKaj> just kdevelop 4.4.6 in the repos during an upgrade
<BluesKaj> saw
<lordievader> Gues I should update to 4.6 at some time.
<Lukas_> im new and seriously i dunno what did u say ;d
<Lukas_> i dunno that slang ;d
<lordievader> Guess*
<Lukas_> hehe that i did understand ;d
<Lukas_> just kdevelop 4.4.6 in the repos during an upgrade <-- that didnt ;d
<lordievader> Lukas_: Wasn't really directed at you, more in general. Im running kdevelop 4.5.60 and should update to 4.6.
<Lukas_> what he said ?;d
<Lukas_> ahhh
<lordievader> Lukas_: Ah, do you know what a repo is? (This is more of a support question, are you in #kubuntu?)
<Lukas_> google said me what is it ;d
<Lukas_> dunno why im on kubuntu-devel ;D
<lordievader> Lukas_: /join #kubuntu ;)
<Lukas_> y
<Lukas_> i did it ;d
<Lukas_> im too low for Your level ;d
<Lukas_> and too old for learning that ;d
<Noskcaj> Riddell, Why is the maintainer of orage in ubuntu the kubuntu members?
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader 
<Riddell> Noskcaj: hah, no idea
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-10
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like you're the one that changed it ....
<Riddell> hah, force of habit
<mikhas> :-)
<new> hi?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, still awake?
<Blizzz> is somebody packaging kdevelop 4.6 for 13.10?
<yofel> Blizzz: shadeslayer
<Blizzz> awesome :)
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> bug 1259465 missing dep?
<ubottu> bug 1259465 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "kde-nm-connection-editor is completely useless for setting up TLS connections" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259465
 * Riddell mumbles that phonon's debconf setup is spooky voodoo
<soee> ;o
<Riddell> did anyone try kfilebox ?
<Riddell> ScottK: do we have a policy for programmes that need to download other programmes to do anything?
<soee> wasnt kfilebox dead ?
<Riddell> soee: it's not been developed in a while but we've had requests for it and the code-in student did a package
<Riddell> soee: do you use dropbox, are you able to assess it?
<Riddell> it may be that being in a PPA is good enough
<soee> Riddell, i have an account i think but im using copy.com
<soee> they have QT client for it :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you sure that kate licensing stuff is a problem?
<apachelogger> sounds to me like dem things are plugins
<Riddell> apachelogger: nah I took it back, it's not a problem cos its LGPL 2 only which can also be GPL 3
<Riddell> I love that sneaky clause in LGPL 2 which says it can be GPL 2 or later
<Riddell> apachelogger: just cos its a plugin still means it is a derived work
<apachelogger> that depends on the interfaces TBH
<Riddell> valorie: re your blog, is there still a need for kaffeine?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdelibs patch needs changes ... mustn't do heap access inside the crash handler
<apachelogger> time to code the libc code ^^
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6550888/ I write the fanciest of all crappy c code xD
<Riddell> C is even more scary than c++
<apachelogger> :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: phonon4qt5 gstreamer backend installs .desktop file to /usr/share/kde4/services/phononbackends/gstreamer.desktop
<Riddell> that doesn't seem right
<apachelogger> BUG
<apachelogger> actually I thought I had disabled that
<apachelogger> Riddell: you need to pass -DPHONON_BUILD_PHONON4QT5=ON also for the backends
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6551017/
<Riddell> oh right you are
<Riddell> very good
<apachelogger> I have a feeling that I am right now working around my crappy code structure from 4 years ago :O
<apachelogger> actually, I think this may need code review
<Riddell> apachelogger: any comments on this? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/phonon-backend-vlc-0.7.1.debdiff
<apachelogger> +Recommends: vlc
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> +Provides: phonon-backend
<apachelogger> I think that virtual needs to change
<Riddell> mm yes
<apachelogger> or just drop the virtual stuff
<Riddell> +Recommends: vlc   is just copy and paste from phonon-backend-vlc
<apachelogger> I am not sure that makes sense
<apachelogger> otherwise looks fine
<apachelogger> Blizzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6551241/ save to /usr/share/pyshared/synaptiks/monitors/mouses.py check if bug 737856 still happens, and if it does please post the traceback
<ubottu> bug 737856 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) "synaptiks crashed with KeyError in __getitem__(): u'No such property: NAME'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737856
<Blizzz> apachelogger: does not crash anymore
<Blizzz> apachelogger: today the stuff crashed when my laptop woke from  sleep.  shall i try whether this fixes it,  too?
<apachelogger> Blizzzek: would be good I guess
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> yofel_: you uploaded a new grantlee :(
<shadeslayer> and I fixed kdevplatform to work with grantlee 0.3
<Riddell> seems like new grantlee would be the way to go, 0.4 is out
<apachelogger> quantal is still supported
<apachelogger> what nonsense is that
<apachelogger> brr
<Riddell> 18 months so it is
<Riddell> but we agreed not to do backports to it in Munich
<apachelogger> well, to fix a bug in precise I kinda have to go through quantal
<apachelogger> 5 uploads to get a fix in
<apachelogger> -.-
<Riddell> SRUs will need it yes
<Riddell> speaking of which, I think I'll look at that Qt security issue now unless anyone knows of work being done on it
<apachelogger> * Start synaptiks
<apachelogger> * Enable the option 'Automatically switch off touchpad, if a mouse is plugged'
<apachelogger> silliest test case ever
<jtal604622> question about nepumok in 13.10,  seems slow and incomplete, i checked to make sure that its indexing all the folders i need, but if i type in a file name it seems to not be able to find it?
<jtal604622> its a new install 5 days old, not sure if its a config issue at this point or if there is something else going on.  Even simple files it cannot locate easily
<Riddell> jtal604622: support in #kubuntu
<apachelogger> ScottK: a chain of synaptiks awainting sru for bug 737856 [precise, quantal, raring and saucy]
<ubottu> bug 737856 in synaptiks (Ubuntu Saucy) "synaptiks crashed with KeyError in __getitem__(): u'No such property: NAME'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737856
<apachelogger> so sad
<apachelogger> my brain is kaput now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm going to update libkolabxml to 1.0.1 
<shadeslayer> any objections?
<shadeslayer> ( then going to update libkolab to 0.5 )
<shadeslayer> ( possibly even merge from Debian if I can fix the FTBFS )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go for it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libkolab doesn't have any symbols, weird
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1259577] Security: XML Entity Expansion Denial of Service @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1259577 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<yofel_> shadeslayer: oops, sorry ^^
<shadeslayer> Rohan Garg (rohangarg) cannot upload libkolabxml to Trusty/Release
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you want the power of motu!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: upload plz https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/libkolabxml_1.0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can do
<Riddell> xnox: you uploaded qtbase 5.0.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu12 but didn't commit to bzr?  do you know if that Add-workaround-for-GL-on-Android-emulator.patch is at all relevant in qt 5.2 (which is what's being worked on in bzr)
<xnox> Riddell: please see patch headers, i believe there is a link to qt submission and thus you can check if it has been merged into 5.2 or not
<Riddell> lovely
<xnox> Riddell: it is absolutly needed to run Qt in the Android Emulator.
<Riddell> jmux: "someone" should be you in this blog post? http://dilfridge.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/libreoffice-kde-integration.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: still waiting for that libkolabxml upload :)
<Riddell> oh sorry, internet here is crawling
<shadeslayer> So Scottland is still village-like as compared to London? *runs away*
<Riddell> this office is, my home has much faster ineternet
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not want to add symbols files?
<shadeslayer> not right now
<Riddell> I seem to remember having troubles with them in the past
<shadeslayer> I'll try and add them in a later upload, but lets update it first
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploaded
<shadeslayer> thx
<Blizzz> apachelogger: needed to leave, i try it out soon
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1259577] Security: XML Entity Expansion Denial of Service @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1259577 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<BluesKaj> the brightness in control power management disappeared after the latest upgrade ...nice :/
<shadeslayer> this is totally weird http://pastebin.kde.org/pf3kgvn7u
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: querying version via python/C++ doesn't give me a version string
<apachelogger> read documentation maybe
<shadeslayer> querying it over qdbus works
<apachelogger> dat python code is using the session bus
<apachelogger> while your qdbus call is using the system bus
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: doesn't matter, available on both busses, same thing with systembus
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/p0brmjotq
<apachelogger> welll, the query also looks wrong
<shadeslayer> I've been thinking about what's wrong in my query, but I haven't be able to figure it out
<shadeslayer> nothing jumps out
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what looks wrong to you?
<apachelogger> you call property but in your qdbus call you manually get
<apachelogger> also that property name
<apachelogger> not sure that will work
<shadeslayer> well, I have no clue how else one is supposed to read properties with qdbus
<apachelogger> qdbus --system com.ubuntu.Upstart /com/ubuntu/Upstart com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.version
<apachelogger> Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied
<apachelogger> so I'm going to guess that your pycode also gets access denied
<shadeslayer> how so
<shadeslayer> it's calling property
<shadeslayer> not ::call()
<shadeslayer> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qdbusinterface.html
 * Riddell cheers as 4.0.3 goes into saucy-proposed
<shadeslayer> " Finally, properties are accessed using the QObject::property() and QObject::setProperty() functions."
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 4.0.3 ? 0.o
<Riddell> and bluedevil 1.3.2
<apachelogger> >>> print(upstartinterface.lastError().message())
<apachelogger> The name com.ubuntu.Upstart was not provided by any .service files
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you don't want ot use that interface anyway
<apachelogger> it does runtime introspection
<apachelogger> which is a) sync b) slow
<shadeslayer> your computer is broken http://pastebin.kde.org/p8ztmyv0x
<Riddell> just use apt-cache policy :)
<shadeslayer> in C++ code ? :O
<shadeslayer> I'm just using python to demonstrate the issue I'm having in powerdevil :)
<apachelogger> ah that was with session bus
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, but you get access denied if you directly call the property interface
<apachelogger> which is likely what happens inside the pycode as well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: actually I don't get access denied
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wait, I do
 * apachelogger throws keyboard
<Ruka> boa tarde - hello
<Riddell> hi Ruka 
<Ruka> tudo bem
<Ruka> oi Riddell
<Ruka> it's all right, Riddell
<Riddell> Ruka: how can we help?
<Ruka>  new kubuntu, debian wore,
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: totally looks like a bug in upstart TBH... why would it work via .Get but not through the interface directly
<apachelogger> kinda silly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on that note ...to work around it you can probably dispatch manual qdbusinterface::call() calls to the Get function
<shadeslayer> mhmm trying that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: doesn't work here
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/pytbn2goh
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> probably because there is no qdbusmessage::isvalid... just like what the error message said?
<shadeslayer> how so, call is supposed to return a QDBusReply
<apachelogger> QDBusMessage	call ( const QString & method, const QVariant & arg1 = QVariant(), const QVariant & arg2 = QVariant(), const QVariant & arg3 = QVariant(), const QVariant & arg4 = QVariant(), const QVariant & arg5 = QVariant(), const QVariant & arg6 = QVariant(), const QVariant & arg7 = QVariant(), const QVariant & arg8 = QVariant() )
<apachelogger> maybe you should call it day? :P
<shadeslayer> o_o
<shadeslayer> well, my 2 hour slot for this particular issue is winding down
<shadeslayer> have another 30 minutes
<apachelogger> if you keep hacking like that you most certainly aint gonna make it :P
<shadeslayer> heh, I have more QDBus maddness afterwards
<shadeslayer> my C++ kcm communicates with a python dbus service which returns a{sa{sv}} in dbus types
<shadeslayer> where v = QString sometimes and a QVariantMap sometimes
<shadeslayer> that's going to be fun to parse on the C++ side
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> actually marshalling is pretty straight forward
<apachelogger> it's just ugly code most of the time
<shadeslayer> oh, how would one marshall a type that is a string for one key and a map for another key
<apachelogger> you'll have to manually do it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> technically it doesn't matter since you can statically marshall to QVariant
<apachelogger> or dbusvariant if that exists, and then decide elsewhere what type youc an cast it to
<apachelogger> which is generally what a variant is used for
<shadeslayer> I see, I know that key 'a' will have a string value whereas key 'b' will have map value
<shadeslayer> I can just cast it to a String/Map and it'll work?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.kde.org/pzxijhuyt
<apachelogger> that's how variants work, yes
<shadeslayer> sample data
<apachelogger> otherwise you'd have to write your own marshal
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc/view/head:/src/libs/MarshalArgs.h#L27
<shadeslayer> okay, I'll try it, but I'm skeptical since I vaguely recall doing casting and it didn't work
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc/view/head:/src/libs/Folder.cpp#L120
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: regarding the property, any thoughts? Or does it look like a bug in Upstart to you?
<apachelogger> basically that entire source tree is 50% converting complex dbus types into cpp objects ^^
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think it's a bug either interface should work or not work, I'd talk to someone about that
<shadeslayer> ack
<apachelogger> since there's no polkit action for upstart access though I doubt that access denied is actually intended
<apachelogger> but who knows
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but then it doesn't work via session bus as well
<apachelogger> it's not registered on session bus
<shadeslayer> qdbus  com.ubuntu.Upstart /com/ubuntu/Upstart com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.version
<shadeslayer> works for me
<apachelogger> which makes sense, because it's a system wide daemon 
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/paywtbadj
<apachelogger> may be that trusty's upstart can also register on the session
<shadeslayer> possibly
<apachelogger> saucy's cannot :P
<apachelogger> for lack of dbus service file
<apachelogger> alas, that's how a session registration would work I guess ... dbus service starts pseudo interface which is just a pass through to the system interface
<apachelogger> e.g. if you'd want to prevent direct query to the system service (which woudl explain the access denied) you'd have to do that
<apachelogger> security wise it would make sense
<apachelogger> as I said.. talk to someone about that :P
<BluesKaj> alright! Brightness ctrl back in PM , and mesa experimental provides OpenGL ,Raster and dir and some simple desktop effects like desktop cube animation switching 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: python3 is even more fun
<shadeslayer> >>> upstartinterface = QDBusInterface("com.ubuntu.Upstart", "/com/ubuntu/Upstart", "com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6",QDBusConnection.sessionBus())
<shadeslayer> >>> print(upstartinterface.property("version"))
<shadeslayer> None
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I'd not get old up on that manual query nonsense
<apachelogger> you want a static interface
<apachelogger> like here http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/D-Bus/Accessing_Interfaces#Is_This_the_Best_Way.3F_2
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay, can you expect that to work? instead of QDBusInterface?
<apachelogger> no, because I get access denied :P
<apachelogger> if you don't get access denied with qdbus on the session bus I'd go with a compiletime interface
<shadeslayer> I do not
<apachelogger> you could just as well only have that version property in your xml
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6552117/
<apachelogger> then you don't need to mess with complex types and all that
<apachelogger> right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nah, complex types is for DriverManager
<shadeslayer> the KCM is in C++ and is communicating with a python script that exposes ubuntudrivers over dbus
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just comment out everything but the version, convert to class, try to use
<shadeslayer> ack
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why do you play with upstart then?
<apachelogger> I am confused :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> compiletime interfaces are easy to create
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so that we can drop pm-utils and use logind on Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> for suspending and what not
<apachelogger> in fact IMO easier than the manual rubbish because you know the internal bits will be correct ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just use qdbus?
<apachelogger> or are you striving for a more general solution
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for powerdevil?
<apachelogger> because if not just kprocess the qdbus call
<shadeslayer> I'd like to upstream the patch
<shadeslayer> so yeah
<apachelogger> then you definitely want the compile time interface
<apachelogger> as mentioned... the runtime API does runtime introspection which is runtime slow
<apachelogger> and blocking
<apachelogger> so you'd deadlock kded again
<apachelogger> and then people start to cry rivers again
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> tdlr: mustn't use qdbusinterface in kded rubbish ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one last question
<shadeslayer> wait
<apachelogger> no I will not marry you
<shadeslayer> /o\
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where does one specify the first part of the dbus interface? ( com.ubuntu.Upstart in our case )
<apachelogger> in the xml
<apachelogger> see kcm-whoopsie
<shadeslayer> ack
<apachelogger> top 6 whoopsie crashers in 13.10 are fixed in 14.04 \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that works
<shadeslayer> the dbus adaptor stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and how do you find out the top crashers for kubuntu specifically?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1259577] Security: XML Entity Expansion Denial of Service @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1259577 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<amichair> Riddell: 4.11.3 didn't go well for me, I added a comment on bug #1247235
<ubottu> bug 1247235 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU tracking bug for KDE SC 4.11.3" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247235
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> amichair: oh?
<Riddell> amichair: you say from PPA, this needs testing from the archive
<Riddell> from -proposed
<amichair> Riddell: oh, they're not the same?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm?
<shadeslayer> nothing
<shadeslayer> I went mental over qt4_add_dbus_interface
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> apparently needs to be called *before* kde4_add_ui_files
<apachelogger> also top crashers: filter for packages assigned to kubuntu-bugs
<shadeslayer> calling it afterwards just screws over anything
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you know how to install a python script to /usr/bin and mark it as executable using cmake?
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.kde.org/przdm58rp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: line 81
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/p73hrk6lt
<Blizzz> apachelogger: does not fix the crash after wake up
 * shadeslayer has a headache
<shadeslayer> cya
<Riddell> amichair: who knows? that's what needs testing
<amichair> Riddell: hehe... so u can ignore my comment in that case. But I really hope it won't happen again...
<amichair> Riddell: I thought the packages were promoted from the ppa to proposed to updates or something like that, but I guess I was wrong :-)
<Riddell> amichair: yes but mistakes can happen
<apachelogger> Blizzz: backtrace please
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: static_cast?
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qvariant.html#value
<apachelogger> with variants you never ever cast
<Blizzz> apachelogger: meh, where do i get it from? the blue-stained bug-thingy was not helpful aka disappeared 
<apachelogger> start from terminal
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: /home/shadeslayer/sauce/Kubuntu/kcm-driver-manager/src/Module.cpp:81:98: error: expected primary-expression before ‘>’ token
<shadeslayer>          QMap<QString, QMap<QString, bool>> test = mapmap.value<QMap<QString, QMap<QString, bool>>>("drivers");
<Quintasan> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=727708
<ubottu> Debian bug 727708 in tech-ctte "tech-ctte: Decide which init system to default to in Debian." [Normal,Open]
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> 800 posts and still nothing 
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1259577] Security: XML Entity Expansion Denial of Service @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1259577 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<shadeslayer> ah hmm
<Riddell> Quintasan: they should toss a coin
<Quintasan> Riddell: That sounds like a good idea.
<Quintasan> btw. clean Saucy install feels good
<Quintasan> mmkay, gotta get a new HDD and I can finally make some LVM magic to get my working env in order
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> ping yofel_
<_Groo_> ping schmidtm
<_Groo_> ping ScottK
<_Groo_> anyone alive
<_Groo_> unless im blind, kdebase-workspace is MIA in the backports ppa
<_Groo_> its giving strange results in the kubuntu 4.12 rc
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace went away some time ago
<Riddell> kde-workspace is sticking at 4.11
<Riddell> what problem is it causing?
<_Groo_> Riddell: hey riddell long time no see :)
<_Groo_> run alt-f2
<_Groo_> scroll down below the visible list
<_Groo_> you will see the listing is missing the clickable buttons
<_Groo_> this is for the entire desktop
<_Groo_> something broke in the kwin or plasma refresh beyond the visible screen
<_Groo_> it was/is working fine if you revert from 4.12 to 4.11
<_Groo_> aka 4.11.97
<_Groo_> can you replicate what i just reported?
<Riddell> krunner working fine for me
<_Groo_> so, you run krunner, click on the wrench icon, scroll down the visible list, and the buttons are all there?
<_Groo_> you arent missing the information and clickable boxes?
<Riddell> ah I see, some of the "i" buttons are missing until you move the mouse over them
<_Groo_> until you click over them
<_Groo_> click on one of the items
<_Groo_> you will see it was missing theleft button too
<_Groo_> this is desktop wide
<_Groo_> can be a pain in our empathy client
<_Groo_> since the updated friends list wont update until you click on them
<_Groo_> and so on and so on
<_Groo_> aparently someone forgot to add a refresh in kwin or something
<_Groo_> or its plasma
<_Groo_> i dont really know
<Riddell> well I guess the thing to do is like any bug see if it appears in other distros and if it does report it upstream
<_Groo_> i cant check other distros
<_Groo_> i tried googling for it
<_Groo_> but its a mess to search
<_Groo_> how am i gonna do with such generic keys as: dropdown list doesnt show up unless i click on it, plasma? kwin? :D
<_Groo_> i tried to parse bugs.kde
<_Groo_> nothing similar showing up
<_Groo_> i remember the kwin guy did a good scrub in 4.12
<_Groo_> it might be such a stupid thing as a lack of offscreen refresh
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-11
<ahoneybun> valorie, we got one email back
 * manchicken dances and sings...
<MisterBlues> hey there
<manchicken> I figured out why Configuration::FindFile was returning an empty string. Very happy.
<MisterBlues> i just upgraded from Kubuntu 12.04 LTS to 13.10  bec/ause the kernel version of 12.04 did not support my ethernet port
<manchicken> Fun.
<MisterBlues> now, I noticed that under 13.10, in kinfocenter, it's only showing 4 processors where as under 12.04 there were 8 of them showing
<MisterBlues> would anybody now how to fix / troubleshoot that?
<MisterBlues> oh, the processor isa :     Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz
<manchicken> w00t! ALL MY TESTS ARE PASSING!
<manchicken> MisterBlues: That sounds like something for the kernel folks, no?
<manchicken> Someone needs to document libapt.
<manchicken> Jeez.
<MisterBlues> hey manchicken;   i guess so...    though I'm a Linux Newbie and the first time in this chat...   ;-)
<MisterBlues> ended up here via www.kubuntu.com
<MisterBlues> any help that points me into the right direction is certainly appreciated
<manchicken> MisterBlues: This channel is for the development team, if you need support you might want to try #kubuntu
<MisterBlues> oh, ok, thanks manchicken,  I'll check that channel out... 
<manchicken> No problems :)
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm back on track with the libqapt tests now.
<Noskcaj> jussi, Thanks for all the kubuntu stickers, i'll see if i can get them sent around australia
<jussi> Noskcaj: you got them! excellent, I hope lots of people enjoy. How do they look? 
<Noskcaj> They're really good. I'm going to try and get the guy who distributes "powered by ubuntu" stickers her to post them to people rather than me
<jussi> Noskcaj: good news that they are nice. My Dads business made them, so that is pretty good news for me :)
<Noskcaj> :)
<jussi> hrm, seems that installing debug symbols from abug report is broken. Next time someone gets a bug, could you all confirm it for me? 
<jussi> ie. get a crash, click install debug symbols, it does stuff, then tries to generate a BT, but cant because no debug symbols, asks if you want to install them, infinite loop
<valorie> Riddell: re Kaffeine -- I guess if no one steps up, it's not needed
<valorie> but no one stepped up for Quanta
<valorie> and IMO we do still need that
<valorie> kaffeine has such a great name
<valorie> for that alone I hope it lives on
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> jussi: need you to post the backtrace
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: >> is (up until c++11 anyway) exclusively a stream operator and has not ever any other meaning... if you want to nest templates you need to use a space QList<QList<QString> > >
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and what's the gameplan for the touchpad btw?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer probably has been hacking all night again and won't come on until noon :@
<Riddell> shadeslayer: libkolabxml cruely rejected from society for not conforming to its social norms
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: why is kde-config-whoopsie package native?
<Riddell> something grew in the last day 
<Riddell> kubuntu/daily-live: trusty-desktop-i386.iso oversized by 6127616 bytes (1079869440)
<apachelogger> Riddell: because it is native :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok, accepted into society
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> things constantly grow
<apachelogger> ktorrent-data grew
<apachelogger> kde-workspace-data shrunk somehow
<apachelogger> oh perhaps because I moved a wallpaper out of there
<apachelogger> ttf-wqy-microhei grew
<Riddell> "Qt5.2 final release tomorrow" ooh exciting
<Riddell> and KDE SC 4.12 should appear for packaging today
<apachelogger> additions since saucy: firefox, gir1.2-udisks-2.0, libcauchy0, libdbusmenu-glib4, libdbusmenu-gtk4, libfolderachive4, libkpeople1, libm2mml0.0, libperl4-corelibs-perl, libraw9, libsendlater4, libstartup-notification0, plasma-runner-telepathy-contact, python3-pycurl, xul-ext-ubufox
<apachelogger> changes since saucy: various library bumps, only notewrothy one boost1.53 to 1.54
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hm? why?
<apachelogger> remove since saucy: kubuntu-firefox-installer, libaoi1, libassuan0, libdevmapper-event1.02.1, libgc-3-1, libgnome-keyring0, libgnome-keyring-common, libpgpme11, libpgpme++2, libkolabxml0, libpython2.7, libtiff4, libxerces-c3.1, python-crypto, rekonq, udisks
<apachelogger> Riddell: could it be that the kpeople stuff pushed it over the edge?
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: i386 should contain kde-l10n-de, so the easy fix is to simply drop that from the seed
<apachelogger> we have an ISO content review scheduled later in the cycle anyway
<apachelogger> so I'd not look too much into this now
<apachelogger> someone should write an app to analyz germinate output ^^
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> spreadsheet incoming 
<apachelogger> zomg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bad shlibs, see debian/rules
<shadeslayer> ah drat
<Riddell> you can just remove that whole override I think
<shadeslayer> Riddell: comes from debian
<Riddell> and is no longer needed with the changed abi number
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/libkolabxml_1.0.1-0ubuntu2%7Eppa1.dsc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: don't you get lots of moans about dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> hmm interesting, it doesn't moan if you have ~ppa1 in it
<Riddell> anyway, uploaded
<shadeslayer> yep, sounds like a bug in lintian to me
<shadeslayer> thx for catching that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how did kdevelop 4.6 go?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: binaries accepted!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it went well, I'm running it on trusty and it crashes less often
<shadeslayer> as for saucy, someone needs to test from kubuntu-ppa/staging
<apachelogger> google docs is very bad
<apachelogger> dat spreadsheet aitn doing what I want it to do :@
<Riddell> use calligra sheets
<Riddell> what is the binary "kdevelop!" ?
<Riddell> is it just there to confuse bash?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: installs and works fine for me
<Riddell> shadeslayer: want to copy it over to backports and announce? (or shall I?)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: go ahead
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AiHh-WCutt3jdEotb2RFaWh1dl9YbFdhdGUwQkgyNWc&output=html
<apachelogger> libreoffice-core up almost 1 MiB installed size
<apachelogger> kmail up 0.3
<apachelogger> boost up 0.5
<apachelogger> plasma-runner-telepathy 0.5
<Riddell> hmm nifty
<apachelogger> seems to me kdepim in general grew by >1MiB
<Riddell> ideally http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/cdimage-size/  would be able to do that magically
<apachelogger> almost every lib is up 10 kib
<apachelogger> *100kib
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, germinate data can be misleading anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: those diffs are kinda old
<apachelogger> Package size changes >= 75 kB
<apachelogger> technically should be that
<apachelogger> I do have to tell you though, I'd really prefer the data in a spreadsheet
<apachelogger> so much easier to meddle with the data
<Peace-> :D krita beta ?
<Riddell> go for it
<Peace-> Riddell: already on ppa neon ?
 * apachelogger tests daily
<apachelogger> oho
 * Riddell publishes kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4.6
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have anything for kubuntu-settings, otherwise I am going to upload with kickoff firefox fix
<Riddell> apachelogger: not I
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-settings_14.04ubuntu5_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
 * Riddell sheds another tear
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't get a cpu list in about-distro :O
<apachelogger> thought that was fixed
<Riddell> works for me
<Riddell> in 4.11.97
<Riddell> on saucy
<apachelogger> not on trusty
<apachelogger> solid-hardware query "Is Processor" returns nothing
<apachelogger> or was it only fixed in saucy?
<Riddell> anything in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 ?
<Riddell> it was a patch to solid which went upstream I think
<apachelogger> yeah, directory contains stuff
<apachelogger> maybe it's a live session problem
<Riddell> hmm, wouldn't think so
<apachelogger> oh god, the broken progressbar in ubiquity :@
<Riddell> ?
<Peace-> xD tears
<apachelogger> qt colors rather than oxygen colors
<Riddell> ah, your favourite bug
<apachelogger> I am not even sure why it is misbehaving
<apachelogger> but the platform plugin is loaded
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> interestingly enough kcmshell4 colors as root will also show bogus colors
<apachelogger> despite the kcm thinking the colors shoudl be oxygen
<apachelogger> weirdest issue in the world
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi everyone
<Sick_Rimmit> Just finished re-installing Kubuntu after the Ubuntu-sdk killed it !! Ouch!!
<xnox> apachelogger: is it because the installer is started with pkexec and thus clears the environment and thus half of theming is lost?
<xnox> apachelogger: e.g. on gtk side, we loose overlay scrollbars =(
<apachelogger> certainly possible
 * apachelogger looks at the platform plugin code
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<apachelogger> it may have to do with KDE_FULL_SESSION not being set, although I do not find any code inside the palette handling that is dependent on a full session
<apachelogger> xnox: do you happen to know how to restart ubiquity-dm?
<xnox> apachelogger: stop --no-wait lightdm; stop ubiquity; pkill -9 X; start ubiquity
<xnox> as root
<apachelogger> thx
<Riddell> apachelogger: phonon4qt5 is in the archive!
<apachelogger> hoorayz
<apachelogger> Riddell++
<apachelogger> I have a fix for the color problem
<apachelogger> weeh
<apachelogger> well... more like workaround
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploading a new kde-config-whoopsie unless you expect to do more to it 
<apachelogger> xnox, Riddell: if someone could throw that at the ubiquity branch please http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555981/
<apachelogger> Riddell: nothing on my board right now
<xnox> apachelogger: sorry busy.
<Riddell> xnox, apachelogger: I can take it
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1245542 definitely is present in trusty again
<ubottu> bug 1245542 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Trusty) "Solid can not read processor information" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245542
<apachelogger> at least in vbox
<Riddell> apachelogger: life is cruel
<apachelogger> yeah :(
<apachelogger> otherwise daily is looking fine (no l10n tested)
<Riddell> lovely, thanks for testing
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.97 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO
<Riddell> apachelogger: topicdiff?
<apachelogger> Riddell: munich stuff gone
<Riddell> a shame, I had fun in munich
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> maybe the taipai dudes will invite us out
<apachelogger> so much stuff to do :'(
<apachelogger> and people talking about xine in #kubuntu 
 * apachelogger spooked
<Riddell> apachelogger: and now about oss, retro sound systems!
<apachelogger> Riddell: why don't we use OSS btw? :P
<apachelogger> cause alsa is rather not thread safe
<Riddell> anyone got more bugs for user-manager? https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?product=user-manager&list_id=813885https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?product=user-manager&list_id=813885
<Riddell> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?product=user-manager&list_id=813885
<Riddell> one of those
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> well, going to fire up the old cooking robot and then prep a muon SRU
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's to SRU in muon?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh you made The Dot!  fame at last! http://dot.kde.org/2013/12/09/early-kde-plasma-2-images-now-available
<Riddell> hi New 
<New> Hi there
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<New> Why is the install image 704Mb? It doesn't fit on a cd. Who does that?
<Riddell> our install images about about 1GiB
<New> I mean the kubuntu LTS. I want to install that for dad.
<New> Never mind. I just wanted to complain. 704Mb images are not "Friendly Computing" at all.
<New> quit
<apachelogger> usb sticks are el cheapo
<New> exit
<jussi> New: most people don't use cd's anymore
<BluesKaj> I still do , since this old pc can't boot from USB
<Riddell> a 700MB CD is 737.280MB according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD-ROM and our images are 738197504, so yes that is oversized
<BluesKaj> well dvds work too 
<BluesKaj> I still have a stack of dvdrws
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't suppose you have something that maps pci values to generic names
<shadeslayer> for eg  pci:v000014E4d00004331sv000014E4sd00004331bc02sc80i00 to "Wifi Card"
<soee> chromium is stupid :) it wont allow me to shuffle tabs :<
<soee> just move them to separate window
<manchicken> Yay! New KDevelop!
<soee> !
 * Peace- 92% kde-workspace patched :D
<soee> i suppose its  a good news ? :)
<Peace-> soee: aseigo has patched plasma for me :D
<soee> Peace-: im not to good with all this plasma insides
<soee> :}
<soee> i can use it and test it atm :)
<Peace-> soee: there is a problem with plasma javascript engine at the moment :S  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxy7Wd7ZYDezRk02VF82b2pxbDQ/edit?usp=sharing
<soee> whats with wallpapers ?
<Peace-> soee: yes 
<Peace-> soee: when you create new activities there is a problem , sometimes it just doesn't fill the destkop with a correct resolution and then .... setting again your wallpaper via right click => desktop settings => bla bla it just go crazy
<soee> :-)
<ScottK> Installed 4.11.3 and it didn't immediately fall over dead.
<manchicken> Anybody try the new KDevelop yet?
<manchicken> I'm stoked to try it tonight when I get home.
<shadeslayer> manchicken: it crashes a bit less :P
<shadeslayer> happy about that
<manchicken> w00t
<manchicken> Does it work with GDB better?
<manchicken> Because current GDB integration inspires hate and loathing.
<manchicken> Trying to debug my tests was not fun at all.
<Quintasan> \o
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-12
 * manchicken hugs KDevelop 4.6...
<Noskcaj> Where is the blog post for the kubuntu stickers?
<soee> good morning
<soee> what might be the reason that muon needs ~ 40 seconds to start ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<unicodesnowman> hi Riddell :)
<Riddell> hi unicodesnowman 
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: there's more google code in tasks up for kubuntu if you're up for it
<unicodesnowman> I claimed one :) 
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: ooh cool
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: have you looked at the list of things that might be interesting to package?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: we also need an update to calligra
<unicodesnowman> Yeah, there seems to be just 4 thats in 'NEW/CONFIRMED'?
<unicodesnowman> others are assigned / in progress
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: well that doesn't mean it's actually happening, e.g. bug 1008967 had Quintasan claim it but that was over a year ago and he's not done it lazy boy
<ubottu> bug 1008967 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasma-widget-redshift" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008967
<unicodesnowman> lol I see, which one should I package?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: whichever one interests you most, usually free software works best when you're interested in it
<cortexA9> hello Riddell
<cortexA9> downloading the daily.
<Riddell> cutepaste is probably easiest, cirkuit seems like it would be satisfying, kdevelop-custom-buildsystem may well be a fiddly challenge
<cortexA9> Riddell it's solved the bug on the start ?
<Riddell> cortexA9: it should all start up yes
<cortexA9> good Riddell
<cortexA9> i try :)
 * unicodesnowman will try package cirkuit
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: good choice :)
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: now bear in mind that bug is just someone who's filed it thinking it might be useful
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: it could be the app is useless and we don't want it, it could be debian has already packaged it and the work is done elsewhere, maybe it's even in the ubuntu archive
<Riddell> all needs to be checked
<unicodesnowman> it doesn't look like circuit is packaged anywhere 
<unicodesnowman> hmm
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: oh and I can give you an ec2 machine to work on if you think that'll help, if means we can do the byobu shared screen which means it easier for me to look over your shoulder and help
<unicodesnowman> it has a dependency that isn't packaged.
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> so might be a more complex task indeed
<cortexA9> Riddell: any release for nexus 7 ?
<cortexA9> i mean images.
<cortexA9> Riddell: recently nothing ?
<Riddell> cortexA9: no I'm afraid that's died a death, the kernel and low level stuff was all maintained by canonical who have since moved on to other things
<Riddell> which is a shame
<cortexA9> Riddell: ok
<cortexA9> bbl
<unicodesnowman> i have to look up tar switches every single time.
<Mamarok> Riddell: yay! just got my cards, thanks a bunch!
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: if a git repo already has /debian/, it means the software has already been packaged?
<apachelogger> Blizzz: do we have a traceback on the synaptiks crash from resume yet? and please comment on the bug about crash on mouse plugging
<Blizzz> apachelogger: oh sorry, not yet, was terribly busy with oc6 release
<cortexA9> Riddell: doesn't start
<cortexA9> :(
<cortexA9> i tried
<cortexA9> Riddell: i did manually kill X
<cortexA9> and started
<apachelogger> Blizzz: k ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: objections to upload the whoopsie integration patch set?
<apachelogger> xnox: do you think we can get rid of the static version in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu/pl/45/+translate .... it requires constant re-translating just to accomodate for the version change, it would be much nicer if we had a placeholder there and replaced that at runtime with the actual version
<xnox> apachelogger: i don't do slideshow.
<xnox> apachelogger: from ubiquity point of view, all we do is open up the right .html page in webkit webview and that's it.
<apachelogger> mh, the sub actually could be a build time thing
<Riddell> yo
<Riddell> apachelogger: go for it
<Riddell> Mamarok: lovely
<Mamarok> Riddell: and they look good! Just unfortunate I didn't have them for linuxday.at
<Mamarok> but there will be another occasion, already put some in my handbag
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/QA/Whoopsie
<xnox> what is AUTOMOC and how to use it with CMake in Qt5 ?
<Riddell> it's a small tool to automatically run Qt classes through moc at build time
<Riddell> I'm not sure the exact mechanism it gets called, in KDE builds it just gets called magically
<Riddell> I think KDE4Macros.cmake does it
<Riddell> FindAutomoc4.cmake will need to be part of it of course
<Riddell> Qt4Macros.cmake seems to have stuff to use it for Qt only apps
<Riddell> those cmake files are all part of kdelibs5-dev
<Quintasan> Riddell:  I did that one T_T
<Quintasan> I think I did
<apachelogger> xnox: set(CMAKE_AUTOMOC TRUE)
<xnox> Riddell: apachelogger: that is no worky for me with Qt5 and when cross-compiling. I get Not found moc failed.
<xnox> do i need to build-depend on automoc?
<xnox> (that pulls in qt4)
<apachelogger> automoc is built into cmake now!
<xnox> ok.
<Riddell> Quintasan: which one?
<apachelogger> xnox: you jsut need to set that var and cmake will figure out the rest
<apachelogger> *just
<xnox> apachelogger: well, it's failing to figure it out when cross-compiling =)))))
<xnox> apachelogger: i need to fix that.
<apachelogger> log?
<xnox> apachelogger: here, but it's useless http://paste.ubuntu.com/6561105/
<apachelogger> h,
<apachelogger> hm
<Quintasan> Riddell: The redshift one, looks like I forgot to upload that
<xnox> apachelogger: haha.
<Quintasan> I'll update it to the newest version and upload
<xnox> apachelogger: it's using wrong moc. How can I specify / override path to MOC?
<apachelogger> xnox: I guess set(QT5_MOC_EXECUTABLE  ...)
<apachelogger> xnox: Qt5Core_MOC_EXECUTABLE actually
<apachelogger> though I think just setting that may be wrong
<apachelogger> i.e. the other tools would still be wrong, so either those will need setting as well... possibly there is a nicer way to do that
<Riddell> Quintasan: thanks
<xnox> apachelogger: none of those help. where is this automoc defined in cmake? and where do you see it finds the paths?
<apachelogger> xnox: no clue sorry
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> xnox: try QT_MOC_EXECUTABLE
<apachelogger> xnox: no that's also wrong you'll have to set the Qt5::moc target somehow ^^
<xnox> apachelogger: i think i got it.
<apachelogger>     set(imported_location "${_qt5Core_install_prefix}/bin/moc")
<apachelogger> xnox: I am wondering if the tooling abstraction thing shouldn't handle this more gracefully, since the cmake files themselves only reference the generic moc binary name anyway
<xnox> apachelogger: no, AutomocInfo.cmake.in
<apachelogger> ah, fancy
<apachelogger> xnox: I guess you could just set AM_QT_MOC_EXECUTABLE after set(CMAKE_AUTOMOC then
<apachelogger> or rather, put that in a .cmake and run cmake with -DCMAKE_TOOLCHAIN_FILE=foo.cmake
<apachelogger> Riddell: all uploadded, accepted. blogged as well.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Think you can get it past new?
<Riddell> Quintasan: sure
<Riddell> apachelogger: the last stage there is the important one, good stuff :)
<apachelogger> pff, but I was not allowed to blog about how I improved the web browsing experience by 3000000% :P
<apachelogger> would have gotten me an award for sure
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what's redshift doing?
<apachelogger> I totally knew that at some point
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It adjusts the colours of your monitor to "match" what's going on with the sun
<Quintasan> Apparently making things easier for your eyes
<Quintasan> Not that I tried it.
<apachelogger> screw the sun!
<apachelogger> stupid hippies and their sun
<Tm_T> apachelogger: welcome to Finland
<Tm_T> Sunrise today at 9:23. Sunset today at 14:26. Length of day is 5 h 3 min
<apachelogger> smart finns
<apachelogger> daily color temperature
<Sick_Rimmit> Doing a re-install of Mac OSX reminds me of why I love Free Software
<apachelogger> I do not know how to configure this thing
<apachelogger> on the plus side it's like on of 3 plasmoids supporting activities :O
<apachelogger> Quintasan: doesn't do anything for me
<apachelogger> (process:12085): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_instance_get_private: assertion 'instance != NULL && instance->g_class != NULL' failed
<Quintasan> Did you install the redshift daemon?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> it fails
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> Then it's not a problem with the plasmoid xD
<apachelogger> makes the plasmoids useless though
<apachelogger> gj uploading that :P
<Quintasan> It worked once, I can tell you taht
<Quintasan> that
<Quintasan> maybe redshift needs an update
<apachelogger> oh maybe you need to call dat thing with arguments
<Quintasan> Trusty has 1.8
<Quintasan> hmm
<apachelogger> oh now it works
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> my screen is all red now
<apachelogger> fu
<Quintasan> redshift -l 55.7:12.6 -t 5700:3600 -g 0.8 -m vidmode -v
<Quintasan> xD
<apachelogger> plasmoid didn't do anything, not sure why
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how do you get the temperature values anyway?
<Quintasan> Dunno
<Quintasan> let me try it once I get back home
<Quintasan> I generally think you should give it your longtitude and latitude only
<Quintasan> and it will fetch temperature manually
<apachelogger> well it works
<apachelogger> [apachelogger stamp of approval]
<xnox> apachelogger: yeap, fixed it. phuf that was interesting.
<xnox> now on to rcc
<apachelogger> xcompile with qt5 and cmake is highly underdocumented at this point
<apachelogger> xnox: so if you feel like blogging... ;)
<xnox> apachelogger: i know. i'm working on it =)
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
 * Riddell spots stable/4.12.0/src
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thoughts on that pci question I had last night?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> well then, I'm not sure how else I'm supposed to display Generic names instead of device name]s in the ui 
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/oFAowiP.png
<apachelogger> reading udev/solid documentation supposedly would help
<Riddell> Mirv: when this says approved what has actually been approved? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1311-stateofqt5
<manchicken> apachelogger: I liked your suggestion of prefixing kubuntu_ on our custom stuff, but that seems like that might be difficult to do always.
<manchicken> Then again, the fact that I don't have an example popping immediately into my brain may indicate that it's a very small edge case.
<Riddell> do we want to do alpha 1 next week?
<apachelogger> Riddell: scott said yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: you tried the image yesterday and it all worked?
<apachelogger> aye
<yofel_> Riddell: I got a box with some incredible business cards today, thanks a lot! :D
<Riddell> yofel: well you are pretty incredible
<Riddell> ooh Qt 5.2 released
<Riddell> Mirv: when's the upload planned? :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: where did ScottK say yes about alpha 1?
<Riddell> going for alpha 1 would mean delaying having 4.12 in the archive
<manchicken> ScottK: Why do you think apachelogger's suggestion is overkill?
<Riddell> manchicken: because it means rewriting the patch in our package compared to upstream, possibly introducing bugs while doing do
<Riddell> so
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<Riddell> 4.12 in ~kubuntu-ninjas for trusty, please poke
<manchicken> Riddell: That makes sense… but apachelogger's original point makes sense.
<Riddell> nobody says it doesn't make sense, just that the pros don't outweigh the cons
<manchicken> Yeah… I'm wondering if there are other ways of doing the same thing.
<apachelogger> Riddell: last week when I asked whether we are have signed up for alpha1 because I wanted firefox testing bound to an alpha release
<apachelogger> to which he replied somthing like ~if we did not, we should have~
<Riddell> doesn't mean he did it :)
<apachelogger> you asked whether we want, and I said scott said yes :P
<Riddell> we can do it, it'll just mean having to delay 4.12 in trusty
<apachelogger> I didn't say he signed us up for it :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think when we talked about it earlier (mumble I think) the conclusion was that we get quick test data for 4.12
<apachelogger> and since release schedule for .12 is shorter that would be bad, so we want pre-release in alpha1 then quickly push final after that so that people get a chance to test 4.12 asap
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm not sure I follow, pre-releases of what?
<Riddell> KDE SC 4.11.97 ?
<apachelogger> yus
<Riddell> busy week next week then :)
<apachelogger> holidy vacation then though ;)
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion artikulate 0.2.0
<kubotu> Package artikulate doesn't exist yet!
<Riddell> oh well
<apachelogger> (4.12.0 final is last task for the year, deadlines continue jan7)
<apachelogger> Riddell: newpackage?
<Riddell> apachelogger: nah I just uploaded 0.1.0
<Riddell> it's in New
<Riddell> seems smartboy packaged it but didn't poke us hard enough to upload it
<apachelogger> I see
<samofrome> my pc is currently running kubuntu (according to terminal) but it is currently looking like ubuntu desktop, and has many features of both of them, like the setting of both of them are available, and i would like to go back to the kubuntu look, so any ideas or suggestions?
<debfx> Mirv: is there a reason I'm missing why qt4-default doesn't depend on libqt4-dev? without it qt4-default just creates a broken symlink. some packages rely on it pulling in libqt4-dev, e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bitcoin/0.8.6-1
<FlowRiser> hey guys
<FlowRiser> I have a question: What is KDE identify ?
<rdieter> FlowRiser: this ? https://identity.kde.org/  I think it describes itself pretty well
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-13
<manchicken> It just hit me, how am I going to submit this libqapt change upstream once I'm done with it?
<manchicken> Isn't JonT the maintainer?
<manchicken> Tonio: Howdy
<manchicken> So quiet tonight.
<valorie> manchicken1: submit to reviewboard?
<Mirv> Riddell: the blueprint has no action items or nothing approved such. modified a bit.
<Mirv> Riddell: for Qt 5.2, as soon as there are no build failures against it (https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+packages), bugs have been fixed (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.2) and then image built that gives as good results as the current archive versions (http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/) - so it might be a while
<manchicken1> valorie: That's what the kde-devel people suggested.
<Mirv> debfx: I think the qt4-default libqt4-dev was a workaround to be able to install qt4-default and qdbus without pulling in dev files. but actually what should be done is syncing with Debian since they have a fallback configuration for qtchooser which should (if I understand correctly) also help the KDE's case of using qdbus without any qt4-default or such
<Mirv> and without the current hardcoding of PATH inside KDE which seemed a bit ugly and has caused a bit of trouble to KDE/Ubuntu people wanting to use Qt 5 from command line
<soee> good morning
<calmsiva> can we use Jupiter in kubuntu - is it compatible
<calmsiva> i have been using this Jupiter (for power optimisation) in Ubuntu 10.04 & 12.10
<calmsiva> i have installed Jupiter in Kubuntu 12.10 - it has installed - but not opening
<valorie> calmsiva: is it in the repositories?
<calmsiva> > valorie : not checked
<valorie> $ apt-cache search jupiter
<valorie> ttf-aenigma - 465 free TrueType fonts by Brian Kent
<valorie> z88dk - Z80 processor assembler and SmallC+ cross compiler
<valorie> one of those two?
<calmsiva> but before too I have downloaded Jupiter - PPA - and have used it successfully in Ubuntu 10.04 & 12.04
 * valorie has never heard of jupiter
<valorie> !info jupiter
<ubottu> Package jupiter does not exist in saucy
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so it is not packaged
<calmsiva> > valorie - Jupiter got installed in Kubuntu 12.10 - but it is not opening
<calmsiva> OK. the idea is to reduce the CPU - to Low CPU Low display - so that heat generation / radiation is minimal
<valorie> for any other discussion about this, let's go to the support chan please, #kubuntu
<calmsiva> > valorie - you mean I have to go to support chan - could you please suggest
<calmsiva> how do I go to #kubuntu - please guide me
<valorie> this channel is for development
<calmsiva> how do I go to #kubuntu - please guide me
<valorie> just click on it -- see how it's underlined?
<valorie> or type in a new line: /join #kubuntu
<Blizzz> apachelogger: now the synaptiks stuff did not crash after wake up
<Riddell> morning
<valorie> heh, calmsiva was asking about jupiter, and it is now being released again: http://itsfoss.com/install-jupiter-ubuntu-1304/
<valorie> I wonder if the *buntu guys will package it
<valorie> also I just found out that Debconf is coming to me this next summer: http://debconf14.debconf.org/
<Riddell> nerd fest as nim would call it :)
<Blizzz> apachelogger: woke up again without crashing
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion artikulate 0.2.0
<kubotu> Package artikulate doesn't exist yet!
<Riddell> hmm
<jussi> what is artikulate?
<Riddell> Description: Language learning application
<Riddell> sadly using the secondworst kde naming scheme possible of replacing c with k
<jussi> lol
<debfx> kartikulate would be the worst naming scheme? ;)
<jussi> debfx: ++
<unicodesnowman> debfx: lol, but I thought artikulate was just named artikulate.
<mikhas> what would it take to shoot the KDE naming convention in the head?
<jussi> mikhas: a bigger gun than you have...
<mikhas> hm :-(
<mikhas> do new apps/projects still follow it?
<jussi> mikhas: only if the person who is writing it is weird :P
<unicodesnowman> lol
<mikhas> well then, luckily that doesn't apply to *any* of us, right? right?
<Riddell> hi unicodesnowman 
<unicodesnowman> hello!
<Riddell> mikhas: hey I started possibly the first kde app without a stupid k name in umbrello
<Riddell> and I fixed the capitalisation of aKademy
<Riddell> sadly I couldn't come up with anything better than kubuntu when that time came
<unicodesnowman> did KDE originally start off as being Kool Desktop Enviroment? :3
<mikhas> that name will stick with you forever … forever!
<mikhas> please dont tell me it was one aKaDEmy …
<mikhas> I dont think I wanna know
<Riddell> shh, don't give anyone that idea...
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: have you seen my task?
<unicodesnowman> GNOME stood for GNU Network Object Model Enviroment. the more you know :P
<mikhas> and GUADEC claims to be for users *and* devs
<mikhas> only that GNOME has no users =p
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: ooh you packaged cutepaste? where can we find that?
<Riddell> I always what a Network Object Model Enviroment was
<mikhas> unicodesnowman, actually, I just recently proposed to adopt a Gnome as a mascot for GNOME, the GNOME gnome.
<Riddell> mikhas: harsh!  I even met someone last night who said he liked Gnome 3
<mikhas> Riddell, Corba
<unicodesnowman> here, https://launchpad.net/~utf8snowman/+archive/cutepaste mikhas lol!
<mikhas> Riddell, of course -- everyone likes the project they work on
<mikhas> I know two GNOME fangirls in your city even
<unicodesnowman> I think that app is a prime example of Qt overuse syndrome :)
<mikhas> I think our communities are really good at coming up with bad names
<mikhas> that's the one thing Apple cant copy from us, ha!
<unicodesnowman> uh, mobileme
<mikhas> why isn't your nick ☃ anyway …
<mikhas> so confusing!
<unicodesnowman> freenode is racist against snowmans. ☃snowman Erroneous Nickname
<unicodesnowman> ok, to be honest if they allowed unicode people can squat with lookalike characters.
<mikhas> you could just go with U+2603 and everyone would accept and love you
<mikhas> and we could write smart IRC clients that would parse such nicks
<mikhas> think of emoticons
<unicodesnowman> or instead of making a new irc client create a new end to end encrypted decentralized protocol :)
<mikhas> I am full of bad ideas today
<unicodesnowman> (my planned future project)
<mikhas> see, that's why no one loves you
<Riddell> whee http://pastebin.kde.org/p73wtlp5f
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, libqt5core5
<mikhas> hahahahahaha
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: no need for that final libqt5core5 it gets picked up by the automatic shlibs bit
<unicodesnowman> ah, that's quite nice!
<unicodesnowman> <3 debhelper
<Riddell> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 9.0.0), cmake, qtdeclarative5-dev
<Riddell> does it really use qtdeclarative5-dev ?
<unicodesnowman> hmm, might be overkill
<Riddell> I think it just needs qt5core and qt5tests
<Riddell> oh and qt5network
<Riddell> but you can use pbuilder to check for sure
<unicodesnowman> sorry but how'd I do that with pbuilder?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: pbuilder --create --distribution trusty
<Riddell> pbuilder --build foo.dsc
<Riddell> (I think,do double check)
<Riddell> that'll create a contained chroot set up each time you build so if there's a build-dep missing it'll break the compile
<unicodesnowman> oh, so I'll still have to try and install/remove deps to figure out what's actually needed?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: commented on google melange
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: yeah
<unicodesnowman> ok, brb
<apachelogger> Blizzz: maybe it was fixed after all ;)
<apachelogger> Blizzz: there is definitely another odd crash though, see comment on the bug report
 * apachelogger begins to suspect that this may be a race condition with udev or something
<Blizzz> might be
<Blizzz> i keep this thing running, if the crash turns up i will let you know
<Blizzz> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> Blizzz: ok, regular plug events don't crash though?
<Blizzz> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> ok, that bug is fixed then please comment on the report 
<unicodesnowman> yay for distro hopping and swapping gpg keys around :P
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: I uploaded ~ppa2 which fixed Build-Depends and Depends, and commented what I found on the bugs. the redshift plasma widget just got packaged!
<unicodesnowman> couldn't actually get redshift to work, gave me a segfault :(
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you get any segfault with that?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Not on saucy
<unicodesnowman> on saucy too
<unicodesnowman> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59047-Redshift-isn-t-working
<Quintasan> apachelogger: are you running trusty ?
<Riddell> Quintasan: did the redshift binaries get rejected?  they haven't appeared in the archive or New queue
<Quintasan> Riddell: Are we talking about plasmoid or the daemon itself?
<Riddell> Quintasan: umm, are there two source packages?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<unicodesnowman> hi BluesKaj!
<Quintasan> Riddell: What I packaged is plasma-widget-redshit, the redshift daemon is another package
<BluesKaj> hi unicodesnowman
<Quintasan> The problem that unicodesnowman is talking about is a problem with the daemon itself
<Quintasan> And it should get reported and fixed
<Quintasan> Thing is that I got it working yesterday and apachelogger also did
<apachelogger> hm
<unicodesnowman> it obviously breaks with some user data or something, surprised it's not reported even through there's a lot of reports. I'll report it now
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redshift/+bug/868904
<apachelogger> redshift (binary) must be called with arguments or it asserts out
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 868904 in Redshift "Redshift fails to start with session due to geoclue failure" [High,Confirmed]
<Quintasan> or maybe
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/redshift/+bug/806364
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 806364 in Redshift "segfault/assertion fail on Ubuntu 10.10/amd64 redshift 1.7" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Quintasan> But that apparently got fixed
<apachelogger> ^ neihter IMO
<unicodesnowman> hm
<apachelogger> the plasmoid starts redshift
<unicodesnowman> this one
<unicodesnowman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/redshift/+bug/1090629
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1090629 in Redshift "Segfault on Kubuntu 12.10" [Undecided,Fix released]
<apachelogger> i.e. what I did was build the plasmoid -> install redshift -> add plasmoid -> worked
<Quintasan> Argh this is giving me a headache
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> glib software
<apachelogger> ....
 * unicodesnowman wonders why he didn't do drupal for GCI, now there's only 2 contestants lol :)
<apachelogger> what did you expect :P
<Quintasan> unicodesnowman: install  geoclue and geoclue-hostip
<Quintasan> and see if it works
<Quintasan> unicodesnowman: and the bug you linked apparently got fixed too
<Quintasan> unicodesnowman: trusy, saucy or raring?
<unicodesnowman> works now after geoclue geoclue + geoclue-hostip. saucy
<Riddell> Quintasan: fancy uploading it with those added as deps?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think I can
<Quintasan> unicodesnowman: Can you report a bug against redshift package?
<unicodesnowman> left a comment here https://bugs.launchpad.net/redshift/+bug/1090629
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1090629 in Redshift "Segfault on Kubuntu 12.10" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Quintasan> uh
<Quintasan> It's fixed in trusty
<Quintasan>   15 Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, geoclue-hostip                                                                                               
<Riddell> sorted then
<Riddell> although doesn't explain why the -proposed to -updates migration can't see the .debs
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: those build-deps are wrong
<Riddell> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 9.0.0), cmake, qt5core, qt5tests, qt5network
<Quintasan> unicodesnowman: I wanted you to file a bug against the package in Ubuntu, not the project itself.
<Riddell> should be whatever -dev packages for them
<Riddell> qtbase5-dev may well provide them all I'm not sure
<unicodesnowman> oh yeah
<Quintasan> unicodesnowman: Well, anyways it got sorted out in trusty.
<Quintasan> I think this deserves an SRU
<alaa> hey guys
<alaa> I need some help
<haroldbethwelsh> anyone know how i can get my network connection to work in kubuntu?
<alaa> everytime I try to run blender or k3d nothing happens
<alaa> blender starts loading and then the mini icon next the pointer disappears
<Riddell> haroldbethwelsh, alaa: user support in #kubuntu
<Quintasan> haroldbethwelsh, alaa: Support is at #kubuntu
<alaa> k3d shows me a startup menu, and starts loading then stops
<alaa> oh sorry
<alaa> no one answers me there
<haroldbethwelsh> #kubuntu
<Quintasan> alaa: Well, I can't see you asking your question there in the past 5 hours
<alaa> true, but I've been asking this question for nearly a week now
<alaa> and no one seems to help at all
<alaa> I even messaged the user in the menu at the top and nothing happened
<unicodesnowman> alaa: have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/kubuntu
<alaa> and this is the one thing that is driving me mad
<alaa> no. I will try. Thanks anyway
<Riddell> there's also a kubuntu-users mailing list
<Riddell> if it's not running from the GUI try it from the command line and see what happens
<unicodesnowman> yay, ~ppa3 successfully built .. but not published yet.
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: http://pastebin.kde.org/pa4zcafml :) 
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: how do you get it to paste conent from a command line rather than a file?
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: echo "hello" | cutepaste
<Riddell> oh I see just not give it any arguments
<unicodesnowman> see the man page for some advanced uses :P
<Riddell> hmm I may end up using this a lot
<unicodesnowman> hm, wonder if you can script a keyboard shortcut to rapidly pastebin
<Riddell> klipper used to have a pastebin built in but not now it seems
<unicodesnowman> also, if it's all ok, please mark the task as complete :)
<Riddell> hang on.. looking
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: uploaded to archive!
<Riddell> "Congratulations, this task has been completed successfully."
<unicodesnowman> Wait, does that mean it's now included ?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: not quite, it needs to got through New review which means an archive admin needs to check it for a valid licence etc
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: then it needs to go build then it needs to go through New review again for the .deb files to be checked for sanity
<unicodesnowman> ah, well it's under LGPL2.1+ and I've marked it correctly, etc, but I feel kinda awesome. thanks!
<Riddell> then it'll be in ubuntu trusty and anyone with trusty can install it
<unicodesnowman> also, could I inquire about the http://wire.kubuntu.org/ task? not sure how well it'll work if it takes 10 days
<unicodesnowman> as you can only work on one task at a time
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: it only takes 10 days because I want them spread out
<Riddell> oh hmm
<Riddell> didn't realise that
<Riddell> then maybe I'll just make it shorter and assume they'll get posted
<Riddell> you could put cutepaste into kubuntu-ppa/backports if you think it's useful to people with 13.10/saucy
<Riddell> hmm I can't change the time on the task
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: but it's just write half a dozen blog posts on topics to pimp kubuntu (I already have about five here)
<unicodesnowman> what about writing the articles, marking the task as closed and then posting it spread out? 
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: yes that's all good
<Riddell> post 1 and write another 5 to complete, then just post them in your own time
<unicodesnowman> ok, cool, I claimed it! Please let me create an wp account for http://wire.kubuntu.org/
<unicodesnowman> do you want blog posts like "What's new in Kubuntu Trusty?"
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: my ideas  http://pastebin.kde.org/px5kvoktr
<Riddell> a paragraph or two about those blog posts or those projects and a pretty picture to go with them
<unicodesnowman> hmm, as in write something similar in scope to those, or summarize / add blurb and "reblog" it?
<unicodesnowman> oh, ok
<Riddell> summarize / add blurb and link it
<Riddell> "here's a nice blog post I found which talks about x and y"
<Riddell> "ERROR: This username is invalid because it uses illegal characters. Please enter a valid username."  wordpress no like snowmen either
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: ok you should have an e-mail with account details
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uh oh, kolab broke kdepim-runtime?
<Riddell> /usr/bin/ld: warning: libkolabxml.so.0, needed by /usr/lib/libkolab.so.0.4.1, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
<Riddell> /usr/lib/libkolab.so.0.4.1: undefined reference to `Kolab::Contact::setEmailAddresses(std::vector<std::string, std::allocator<std::string> > const&, int)'
<Riddell> in ninjas
<unicodesnowman> thanks, got it!
<tsdgeos> $ ldd /usr/lib/libkolab.so.0.4.1 | grep found
<tsdgeos>         libkolabxml.so.0 => not found
<tsdgeos> that's kind of weird, no?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: ↑↑
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: What do you think about http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=86 ?
 * unicodesnowman needs sleep, night everyone.
<Riddell> tsdgeos: hmm yes it is
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what broke in libkolabxml?
<tsdgeos> the thing is
<tsdgeos> nothing
<tsdgeos> ignore "the thing is" :D
<Riddell> it should be libkolabxml1 now
<tsdgeos> ah yes
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> which is /usr/lib/libkolabxml.so.1
<tsdgeos> not libkolabxml
<tsdgeos> so you need a rebuild?
<Riddell> kdepim-runtime build it failing now in the 4.12 testing archive (kubuntu-ninjas)  just trying it locally now to see if I can work out what's up
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> it failed becaue of that
<tsdgeos> i can tell you because the same happened here locally ;-)
<tsdgeos> so you need to rebuild libkolab0 so that it wants libkolabxml.so.1 instead of libkolabxml.so.0
<tsdgeos> and then all be fine and dandy
<Riddell> ah right, libkolab
<Riddell> needs updated to 0.5.0
 * Riddell makes it sew
<Fa_1> could it be possible that the kwin appmenu button is broken in 14.04? everytime i enable it i cant use kate, akregator, kmail, ktp, kate and some other apps anymore. they just freez right after the start
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libkolab needs to be rebuilt against libkoalbxml , they also have a new release
<shadeslayer> but it's heavily patched and I was looking at it after I uploaded libkolabxml
<Riddell> looking at it now
<shadeslayer> cool thx
<Riddell> Fa_1: what is it?
<Blizzz> thanks to all involved in kdevelop packaging :)
<Riddell> Blizzz: I think the main people to thank will be kdevelop upstream :)
<Blizzz> Riddell: true
<Guest97602> why is it every time i install kbuntu 13.10 that about a month later i can mot update or install programs  it tells me to debug ut that crashes to  why
<BluesKaj> Guest97602, you  to upgrade more often than that
<BluesKaj> need to
<Fa_1> Riddell: it's a (application-)menu botton in the windowdecoration. you can enable it in your systemsettings -  application appearance  - style - finetuning. works great in in 13.04 and 13.10 but seems to breake the most things in 14.04 right now
<FlowRiser> hey guys, can someone explain what do the colors of the bugs on kde.bugs.org mean ? i.e. green/orange/red/gray
<Riddell> FlowRiser: nope, can you give an example?
<Riddell> groovy, 4.12 is about done in trusty
<Riddell> needs uploaded to saucy and precise and l10n done
<soee> ;o
<soee> am i missed something?
<soee> nah someone lied to me :) http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.0_saucy.html
<Riddell> hmm bug 1257760 not good
<ubottu> bug 1257760 in lightdm-kde (Ubuntu) "Lightdm doesn't launch Plasma on Kubuntu Trusty anymore" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257760
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should be fixed no?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: FWIW libkolab also has bugs where you installed header files with the lib
<soee> someone put saucy 4.12 to build ?
<Peace-> ? http://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Stadtverwaltung/Direktorium/LiMux.html
<genii> BTW 4.12 is working nicely here so far.
<soee> genii: trusty ?
<genii> soee: Yep
<soee> how we will get it for saucy soon :)
<soee> *hope
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-14
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> how are ya?
<ahoneybun> good you?
<valorie> stressed that Xmas is almost here and I'm not ready
<valorie> but otherwise good
<valorie> I think
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> I think me and my friend are going to review the basic page
<valorie> great!
<valorie> I'm running out of time to get a talk proposal together
<valorie> so that's what i'm going to do tonight
<valorie> so I might get to go to India to give it!
<valorie> for KDE Conf.in
<ahoneybun> awesome
<ahoneybun> your email seems to be gaining ground 
<valorie> well, I think I need to take this to the KDE-Community list
<valorie> I don't see that the Manifesto is a barrier
<valorie> but I haven't thought that through yet
<valorie> maybe tonight
<valorie> off to pizza
<ahoneybun> valorie: I got kubuntu-desktop package installed and I'm the latest KDE 4.112
<ahoneybun> 4.11.2
<manchicken> Anybody terribly familiar with qdbus?
<ahoneybun> manchicken: sadly not me
<manchicken> I'm trying to run my QtTest with libqapt, and it does writes using qdbus and polkit.
 * ahoneybun is trying to build CM11 with 4.4.2
<manchicken> CM?
<ahoneybun> cyanogenmod
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I'm still using CM10.2
<ahoneybun> I'm on 20131210 nightly
<ahoneybun> 4.4.1
<manchicken> w00t! I'm almost done with my changes to libqapt.
<manchicken> I need to put together a changelog.
<manchicken> w00t! And I got rid of some warnings.
<manchicken> Now I just need to finish the part I started working on this library for in the first place: handle removing items when it results in the file being emptied.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what is cyanogenmod?
<Noskcaj> Riddell, A custom android OS
<Noskcaj> and bootloader AFAIK
<unicodesnowman> it's an awesome android OS, it has textsecure (OTR for SMS) built in!
<unicodesnowman> it's like a distro lol
<lordievader> Good morning.
<unicodesnowman> morning!
<lordievader> Hey unicodesnowman, how are you?
<unicodesnowman> bit sleepy, but otherwise good, you?
<lordievader> unicodesnowman: Doing good, refactoring code.
<unicodesnowman> what code?
<lordievader> unicodesnowman: Code for a university assignment.
<mikhas> eh
<mikhas> lordievader, smart advice: dont make it look *too simple* if you hope for good grades
<lordievader> mikhas: It's for an art minor. They don't really care for the code. (But I do.)
<mikhas> that's the only motivation that counts
<mikhas> that and money
<lordievader> mikhas: ;)
<chiefw0tj> Greetings all.  I'm interested in contributing...just starting to teach myself code though.  
<chiefw0tj> Thought I'd poke around the IRC channel to see what's up
<soee> good morning
<chiefw0tj> good morning soee . How are you?
<soee> hi chiefw0tj im fine, you ?
<chiefw0tj> Up early...but other than that, great! 
<soee> ;]
<chiefw0tj> soee: how long have you been working on Kubuntu? 
<soee> chiefw0tj: im not working on im working with :)
<chiefw0tj> soee: fair point...my mistake.  :)
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.12 in Ninjas seems good to go?
<shadeslayer> Mirv: have you ever tried compiling Qt5 from git with -fPIC and -fvisibility=hidden?
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> greets
<valorie> I cc'd you because I don't know if you are on the kde-community list
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm not but thansk
<ahoneybun> *thanks
<soee> hi valorie
<valorie> dang, everyone should be on that list!
<valorie> hi soee
<valorie> but it's new
<valorie> ish
<ahoneybun> valorie: I added somechanges here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic#Kickoff
<valorie> cool
<valorie> odd, I'm looking at the muon section, and what we use by default is ignored
<valorie> oh good lord, and we have "how to handle deb files" in Basic!
<valorie> we need a serious slimming of that page
<soee> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/
<soee> something is a bit broekn with position of this ubuntu menus
<manchicken> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> manchicken: pong
<manchicken> shadeslayer: I think we're stepping on each others toes with libqapt
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> manchicken: why ?
<manchicken> Yeah, you're branching on "frameworks" it seems, I'm packaging up what I believe is a more-finished version of what was to be 2.1
<manchicken> I fixed an awful lot of issues with it and built in support for multiple simultaneous sources files.
<shadeslayer> right, we had a frameworks hack day today and I started trying to figure out if libqapt can be used with KF5 when its released
<shadeslayer> it's a start, but not complete by any means
<manchicken> It looks like you're doing some Qt5 changes, too. I fear conflicts are inevidable.
<shadeslayer> manchicken: that's fine, it's my problem to deal with :)
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> Did you see my email from last night?
<shadeslayer> I'll rebase when you merge changes into master
<shadeslayer> I had a cursory read through it
<manchicken> I don't have commit rights on that repo.
<manchicken> I was thinking I would have to go through the review board in order to get my changes pulled.
<shadeslayer> manchicken: yep
<shadeslayer> I'd say put on reviewboard
<shadeslayer> then ask someone with KDE commit rights to merge your branch
<manchicken> I wanted to hit up those who depended on the library first to see if I broke something of theirs.
<shadeslayer> that'd be apol
<manchicken> I got an email from someone today about a problem with something in libqapt failing to install if it's using a non-English locale... which I haven't had a chance to test.
<shadeslayer> manchicken: not sure you noticed, but most of my commits today were to get the build system up
<shadeslayer> I've disabled all the KDE stuff and was just getting libqapt up
<manchicken> That bug was reported yesterday, so I don't think it's necessary to get the fix into the next release.
<manchicken> Yeah, if you go into my repo I have two scripts, cleanup and mycmake, which do a fair amount of workarounds for build problems I encountered.
<shadeslayer> :)
<manchicken> I'm lousy with cmake, so much of that is trial-and-error on my part.
<shadeslayer> manchicken: well, my commits were to just fix CMake to look for Qt5 and KF5 ;)
<manchicken> Yeah, but is it compatible with Qt5?
<manchicken> I'm more worried about libapt compatibility, apt-pkg has some deprecation warnings now.
<shadeslayer> compatible with Qt5?
<manchicken> I enabled -Wall and cleaned up most of the warnings I was getting, too.
<shadeslayer> awesome
<manchicken> Yeah, is libqapt compatible with Qt5
<manchicken> I haven't even had time to look at that yet.
<manchicken> I've been more worried about getting multi-file support put in so that I can use that in the kubuntu-debug-installer changes.
<manchicken> I got some automated tests in for QApt::SourcesList, too, and I'm pleased with that.
<manchicken> My first time using QtTest.
<shadeslayer> it is
<shadeslayer> manchicken++
<shadeslayer> more tests are good
<shadeslayer> manchicken: I'm mostly busy with landing logind support for powerdevil and finishing of driver manager next week
<shadeslayer> then going for xmas holiday's
<valorie> (especially when shadeslayer doesn't have to write them)
<shadeslayer> so I won't have time to look at your commits till next year, however, I'd push them on reviewboard to gather comments from other people
<manchicken> Okay
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<manchicken> It seems like maintainers need to comment first.
<manchicken> Maintainers of other programs
<shadeslayer> well, afaik muon is the only consumer of libqapt
<manchicken> It might be the only consumer that we care about in kubuntu :)
<valorie> what does apper use instead?
<shadeslayer> packagekit
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> Riddell: very encouraging feedback on the docs, on the KDE-community list
<valorie> sounds like a move might be possible, and welcome
<valorie> thanks for pushing on this
<manchicken> Here are the deps I can find: kpackagekit, kcm-grub2, kubuntu-debug-installer
<manchicken> Well, I'm gonna boogie.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-15
<Riddell> valorie: yay
<valorie> I didn't think there was a serious problem, but I'm glad we pursued it
<Noskcaj> Is there a reason we don't merge the ktp stuff other than no one can be bothered?
<Peace-pavillion> guys on 14.04 and quassel you get problems ?
<Peace-pavillion> i got plasma freezed when i load quassel
<Peace-pavillion> konversation just works
<valorie> Peace-pavillion: I don't think the europeans are up yet
<valorie> and most of us murricans are asleep
<valorie> I'm a nightowl
<Peace-pavillion> xD
<Peace-pavillion> valorie: i am european :D
<Peace-pavillion> valorie: i dont remember are you american?
<valorie> yes, on the west coast
<valorie> I think you are up bright and early though
<Peace-pavillion> valorie: it's 10.26 am
<valorie> heh, lazy sunday morning then!
<Peace-pavillion> i will start cocking something soon :P
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: sorry about that, I can see how it might be inappropriate; was treating as a blog article & expressed my opinions  
<Peace-pavillion> 12.00 am i will eat :D
<valorie> dang, this ev-quarterly is awesome
 * Peace-pavillion will do pasta with tomatoes
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: don't worry it's a judgement call and I only made when I had someone else suggest it wasn't a great thing to link to
 * Peace-pavillion meatloaf
<Riddell> valorie: now there's something you don't normally hear
<Peace-pavillion> Riddell: look at this http://paste.kde.org/pc1f6e09b
<Peace-pavillion> Riddell: i have disabled some services on kubuntu but ... konversation just works fine quassel just freeze plasma xD
<valorie> I know!
<valorie> probably because the heart of it is the akademy story, and I have so many good memories
<Riddell> I really have no idea what would cause quassel to freeze plasma
<valorie> our team is mentioned in the story, btw
<Peace-pavillion> Riddell: mmm i guess it's a problem with sql 
<Riddell> nah could be anything, that command line output doesn't say
<Riddell> it would need debugging 
<Riddell> I guess I need to install 14.04 (especially since the alpha is next week)
<Peace-pavillion> Riddell: mm i have enabled again some services from systemsettings
<Peace-pavillion> seems that now quassel can work 
<Peace-pavillion> but it seems strange
<Peace-pavillion> i thought quassel was stand alone program that did not required services from kde 
<Riddell> Peace-pavillion: which ones did you enable?
<Riddell> status notifier? system tray?  
<Peace-pavillion> Riddell: i guess i have found
<Peace-pavillion> time to cocking 
<Peace-pavillion> cooking*
<unicodesnowman> lol
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> picmi faild to build for saucy :|
<soee> kdepim failed also
<BadDesign> Does anyone know if there is some bug in Kubuntu 13.10 x86_64 related to NOT being able to read data CDs/DVDs ?
<soee> BadDesign: in genral ? all cds dont work for you 
<BadDesign> soee: yes, all data CDs
<BadDesign> soee: once the notification is given I click on open with dolphin and the CD appears empty
<soee> BadDesign: i do not use mutch cds/dvds theese days but last one i used liek 5 days ago worked just fine
<soee> let me get some Audio CD and test
<soee> BadDesign: it listed some files and dirs after like 40-60 seconds
<soee> but i cant play them
<BadDesign> from Dolphin on the sidebar, the same result
<BadDesign> empty discs, even though there is data on them
<soee> ther seems to be something wrong
<BadDesign> this is on my father's computer which has Kubuntu 13.10 x86_64
<soee> could you report a bug ?
<BadDesign> sure but first I need to try some things
<soee> this might be related to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/1245097
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1245097 in totem (Ubuntu) ""Internal data flow error" playing dvds" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<codeforfun> soee: yes, I've seen that, I think that's most certainly it
<soee> yup
<soee> someone able to fix this 2 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.0_saucy.html
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/casper/trusty/files/head:/ubiquity-hooks/
<apachelogger> maybe that is where you want to add xapian
<Quintasan> We are getting generally positive feedback on teh interwebs
<Quintasan> at least for saucy that is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  no, xnox said that was a hack and we want it to be run parallely
<shadeslayer> he said he shall investigate it next year
<apachelogger> next year zomg
<apachelogger> Quintasan: we shouldn't
<Riddell> Quintasan: got any pointers? they can be turned into kubuntu wire posts
<apachelogger> it has a great many wrongnesses
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Save for the Muon magic we did pretty well
<apachelogger> which shall make me force yall to follow my devious QA plans
<apachelogger> Quintasan: and the UEFI you mean
<Riddell> I note that one that unicodesnowman put up which actually isn't apositive review and touches the touchy subject of mir hasn't disappeared from planet ubuntu meh
<apachelogger> and Akonadi explodering for unkown reasons (and I dare not look at the bug report)
<apachelogger> and the incomplete l10n of course
<apachelogger> dem things should not slip into release
<Quintasan> Akonadi exploding?
<Quintasan> Show me dem reports.
<apachelogger> look at the kubuntu-bugs
<Quintasan> Riddell: not really, just my flatmate telling me it's good
<apachelogger> at least 2 times a week that bug gets acitvity so I get reminded to not look at it
<Quintasan> And my second flatmate recently installed it and is using it and he didn't complain at once
<apachelogger> and since I am the only person looking at bugs anyway
<apachelogger> oh that is another problem :P
<Quintasan> People not complaining?
<apachelogger> of course all dem things have been problems since forever ago so relatively speaking saucy is a great release :P
<Quintasan> Akonadi didn't explode here even once
<Quintasan> At least not when I was looking
<apachelogger> indeed it also simply fetches mails without me wanting it to either :P
<apachelogger> but at least once I got that silly "yo, our software is so bad it doesn't even wanna start, here, have an overly complicated diagnostics dialog with lots of red to worry you about your life dialog as compensation" thing
<Riddell> "Muon "Software Updates" Hangs"  that one got fixed right?
<apachelogger> it was the greates user experience since the invention of blue screen, see if blue screen was red it could maybe compete with that akonadi dialog thing
<apachelogger> Riddell: should have anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh mister slayer sir, we need SRU testery for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptiks/+bug/737856 but I don't have a working touchpad....
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 737856 in synaptiks (Ubuntu Saucy) "synaptiks crashed with KeyError in __getitem__(): u'No such property: NAME'" [Medium,Fix committed]
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ^ go test dat shit plz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay mister logger
<apachelogger> meanwhile let's listen to some music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0rfHASuisU
<apachelogger> oh btw, python is even terrible at tracing back itself
<shadeslayer> tomorrow I shall test
<apachelogger> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/4224a860-65a5-11e3-96da-2c768aafd08c
<apachelogger> that source line does not exist in that version anymore
<apachelogger> although I reckon it's apport being bad
<apachelogger> like if foo.py is running and then gets updated and then crashes the backtrace will be for the previous version of foo.py not the newly installed one
<apachelogger> that being said I am confident the crashy is fixed by the SRU because no legit crashes have come in for the patched versions
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-08
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bkerensa> valorie: you are up late :)
<valorie> not late for me.... how about you?
<valorie> either late for you or mighty early
<bkerensa> Late for me :)
<bkerensa> in fact need to sleep now
<bkerensa> gnight
<valorie> sweet dreams
 * valorie needs to write a blog post before going to bed
<kranzer> Riddell: hello, are you here?
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: can you help me now?
<Riddell> kranzer: sure
<kranzer> Riddell: see in ssh
<kranzer> Riddell: after it end see the error
<Riddell> kranzer: needs  debuild -j2  again to build it, the compilation seems not to be there
<kranzer> Riddell: in which directory should it be?
<Riddell> kranzer: the one it's in
<kranzer> Riddell: see the errors, please
<Blizzz> kdevplatform-dbg looks pretty empty, doesn't it? on 14.10, from 500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/universe amd64 Packages
<kfunk> yeah: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/amd64/kdevplatform-dbg/filelist
<kfunk> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> kranzer: run  debuild -2  to compile it again
<kranzer> Riddell: not correct argument
<Riddell> kranzer: are we looking at the same thing? can you see me typing "hello" ?
<kranzer> no
<Riddell> Blizzz: hmm yes
<Riddell> Blizzz: a backport from the vivid version would be what it needs I guess
<Riddell> kranzer: run byobu?
<kranzer> Riddell: now yeah
<Riddell> kranzer: looking good
<kranzer> Riddell: what to do now?
<Blizzz> Riddell: can i try to just grab it from there?
<Riddell> kranzer: fix the filenames in the .install files
<kranzer> Riddell: I did it yesterday
<Riddell> Blizzz: you'd need to upgrade to vivid (which is working fine but y'know, development version)
<Blizzz> Riddell: i'd prefer to avoid it on my work machine :D
<Riddell> kranzer: they're not all right, it's looking for usr/lib/cmake/grantlee/Grantlee5Config.cmake when it wants usr/lib/cmake/Grantlee5/Grantlee5Config.cmake
<Riddell> Blizzz: I'll try to do a backport today
<kranzer> Riddell: okay, I'll take a look
<Blizzz> Riddell: that would be awesome :)
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<Riddell> kranzer: some more to tidy up
<Riddell> kranzer: you can run  dh_install --list-missing  to check if they're right without rebuilding
<Riddell> and   debuild -nc  will run the build without clearing the old stuff so it won't have to compile it again
<kranzer> Riddell: what is this?
<Riddell> kranzer: it's saying the file usr/lib/libgrantlee_core.so doesn't exist any more, you need to remove that from the .install file that lists it and add whatever does exist
<kranzer> Riddell: what's now?
<Riddell> kranzer: it's showing those 4 files that need to be added to the appropriate .install file
<kranzer> Riddell: see, there are debs in core cat ;)
<Riddell> excellent..
<kranzer> Riddell: what's now?
<Riddell> kranzer: still serveral bits to tidy up
<Riddell> kranzer: now you need to make the package names match the library names
<Riddell> kranzer: looks like they changed from libgrantlee-core and libgrantlee-gui to libgrantlee-templates and libgrantlee-textdocument
<Riddell> kranzer: so you need to change those in debian/control and rename the .install files to match
<kranzer> Riddell: in debian/control they're as you say
<kranzer> Riddell: ahh , I understand
<Riddell> kranzer: actually call it libgrantlee-textdocument5
<Riddell> the 5 comes from the so version
<kranzer> Riddell: og
<kranzer> oh
<Riddell> and libgrantlee-template5
<kranzer> and in control too?
<Riddell> kranzer: yeah
<kranzer> Riddell: build it again?
<Riddell> kranzer: there's a couple references with the old names at the end of debian/control
<Riddell> the Depends line for the dbg package needs updated
<kranzer> Riddell: what do I need to do?
<Riddell> kranzer: just change the names from the old to the new on that Depends line towards the end of debian/control
<kranzer> Riddell: I see that line
<kranzer> Riddell: but I don't know what to change
<kranzer> Riddell: please, give me a hint
<Riddell> kranzer: change the old names to the new ones
<kranzer> I have changed them
<Riddell> libgrantlee-core0 -> libgrantlee-template5 
<Riddell> kranzer: on the line the cursor is at now
<kranzer> Riddell: ahhh
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<kranzer> Riddell: build again?
<Riddell> kranzer: you'll need to delete the old files for the old packages, it won't know to do it for you now
<Riddell> libgrantlee-core0* and for the other one
<Riddell> kranzer: then rebuild yes
<kranzer> Riddell: so, I need to del all the libgrantlee-core0* and libgrantlee-gui0* files?
<kranzer> Riddell: help mee, pleaseee
<Riddell> kranzer: yep
<kranzer> Riddell: see, I can't delete folder
<Riddell> so google it :)
<Riddell> first result I get is http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/delete-or-remove-a-directory-linux-command/
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<Riddell> kranzer: lovely
<Riddell> kranzer: next you'll need to put the files from libgrantlee-textdocument into the .install file
<Riddell> they're currently in the other .install file
<Riddell> kranzer: you also need to move the plugin files into libgrantlee-templates5.install, I see you put them in the -dev .install file
<kranzer> Riddell: where do I put files from libgrantlee-textdocument.install?
<Riddell> kranzer: there's nothing in libgrantlee-textdocument.install currently
<kranzer> Riddell: where to find files?
<Riddell> the files for that library are listed in libgrantlee-templates5.install, just move those lines over
<kranzer> Riddell: you mean copy?
<Riddell> kranzer: copy to libgrantlee-textdocument.install and remove from libgrantlee-templates5.install
<Riddell> Sergobot!
<Sergobot> Riddell: Hello
<Riddell> Sergobot: as you see kranzer here took the grantlee task but I see you've found my calligra task :)
<Riddell> kranzer: control-k removes a line of text in nano
<Riddell> kranzer: don't delete them all!
<kranzer> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> kranzer: you moved all the files
<Riddell> kranzer: the libGrantlee_Templates files should be listed in libgrantlee-templates5.install
<Riddell> and the libGrantlee_TextDocument files in libgrantlee-textdocument5.install
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<Riddell> kranzer: great
<kranzer> Riddell: rebuild?
<Riddell> kranzer: some further file moves first
<Riddell> kranzer: the .so files are only used by developers (the .so.5 and .so.5.0.0 files are used by running programmes)
<Riddell> kranzer: so move the .so files into the -dev.install
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<kranzer> Riddell: rebuild?
<Riddell> kranzer: some more I think..
<Riddell> kranzer: the .so files in usr/lib/grantlee/5.0/ are plugins that get loaded by applications when they are running
<Riddell> so they should be moved into a library package, libgrantlee-templates5.install I think
<kranzer> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> (the -dev package isn't installed just to use the library, it's installed to compile some code against that library)
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<Riddell> kranzer: great, debuild -j2  and see what happens :)
<Sergobot> Riddell: I got Calligra's source but it's too old (2.4.4).
<Riddell> Sergobot: you can get the current package at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra
<Riddell> it's 2.8.6
<Riddell> and 2.8.7 is at http://download.kde.org/stable/calligra-2.8.7/
<Riddell> Sergobot: do you have an 8 core server to work on?
<Riddell> it'll take ages to compile
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<Riddell> E: grantlee5 source: version-substvar-for-external-package libgrantlee-dev -> libgrantlee-core0           │································
<Riddell> kranzer: hmm still complaining about the old names somewhere
<Riddell> kranzer: oh yes the -dev package needs its Depends line updated for the new names too in debian/control
<kranzer> Riddell: -dev.install?
<Sergobot> Riddell: I have 8-core PC with Debian. Is it enough?
<Riddell> Sergobot: yeah that'll work, but it means if you get stuck I can't see what you're doing to help out
<Sergobot> Riddell: I can share log to you with paste.kde.org :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: ok sure, good luck :)
<Riddell> kranzer: E: grantlee5 source: version-substvar-for-external-package libgrantlee-templates5 -> libgrantlee-templaste5
<Riddell> kranzer: type there
<Riddell> kranzer: E: grantlee5 source: version-substvar-for-external-package libgrantlee-dev -> libgrantlee-core0
<Riddell> kranzer: something still Depends on the old names
<kranzer> Riddell: where is that error located? templaste?
<Riddell> kranzer: in debian/control
<kranzer> Riddell: what else should I do in control?
<Riddell> kranzer: near the top in build-depends change  libqt4-dev  to  qtbase5-dev
<Riddell> kranzer: and this line needs the 3 package names updated
<kranzer> Riddell: done?
<Riddell> kranzer: 3 of them, you only did 1
<kranzer> what are two next?
<Riddell> kranzer: on this line  libgrantlee-gui0 is old  and  libqt4-dev  is old
<Riddell> kranzer: looking good
<kranzer> Riddell: last line is this?
<Riddell> well spotted
<Riddell> kranzer: qtbase5-dbg is the equivalent in qt5
<kranzer> Riddell: rebuild?
<Riddell> kranzer: yep
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you have plasma freezes? do you have intel graphics?
<kranzer> Riddell: what the hell?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Riddell> kranzer: let's see if that fixes is
<Riddell> it
<kranzer> Riddell: okay)
<kranzer> Riddell: and what's this?
<Riddell> kranzer: no problems found by lintian
<Riddell> kranzer: they all install fine
<Riddell> kranzer: ah I see some issues
<Riddell> grantlee-dbg and libgrantlee-dev have the same name as the qt4 grantlee package
<Riddell> kranzer: can you rename those to grantlee5-dbg and libgrantlee5-dev ?
<kranzer> Riddell: what files?
<kranzer> Riddell: that's all?
<Riddell> kranzer: rename in control too
<Riddell> kranzer: oh and you'll need to rename grantlee-dbg in debian/rules
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<Riddell> kranzer: great, debuild away
<Riddell> kranzer: I renamed another file
<Riddell> kranzer: debuild -nc  to build without cleaning
<kranzer> Riddell: it's a problem
<Riddell> spooky
<Riddell> kranzer: lovely, all done
<Riddell> kranzer: run  debuild -S  to make the source files
<Riddell> kranzer: scp those to your local computer
<Riddell> kranzer: and attach on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grantlee/+bug/1372519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1372519 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "Please update grantlee to 5.0.0" [Undecided,New]
<kranzer> Riddell: how to scp?
<Riddell> kranzer: you need to get the .orig tar .debian tar and .dsc
<Riddell> on your local computer run  scp ec2-54-92-152-218.compute-1.amazonaws.com:path/to/file .
<Riddell> scp ubuntu@...
<Sergobot> Riddell: I got Calligra's sources by typing "bzr branch lp:ubuntu/calligra" . But it's 2.6.3 version. How to get 2.8.6?
<Riddell> Sergobot: look at the vivid version on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra
<Riddell> Sergobot: file the .dsc file and use  dget foo.dsc
<Riddell> where foo.dsc is the URL to the .dsc file
<Riddell> which is just a description file that will download the .orig and .debian tars
<kranzer> Riddell:kranzer@kranzer-System-Product-Name:~$ scp ubuntu@ec2-54-92-152-218.compute-1.amazonaws.com:debsforKDE/grantlee-5.0.0/grantlee5_5.0.0-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.xz usage: scp [-12346BCpqrv] [-c cipher] [-F ssh_config] [-i identity_file]            [-l limit] [-o ssh_option] [-P port] [-S program]            [[user@]host1:]file1 ... [[user@]host2:]file2
<kranzer> Riddell: what to do?
<Riddell> scp ubuntu@ec2-54-92-152-218.compute-1.amazonaws.com:debsforKDE/grantlee-5.0.0/grantlee5_5.0.0-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.xz .
<Riddell> kranzer: that should be good ↑
<kranzer> fg
<kranzer> gbn
<kranzer> scp: debsforKDE/grantlee-5.0.0/grantlee5_5.0.0-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.xz: No such file or directory
<kranzer> "/home/ubuntu/.bashrc: line 24: /home/ubuntu/.git-prompt.sh: No such file or directory"
<kranzer> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> kranzer: looks like it's in  debsforKDE/grantlee5_5.0.0-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.xz
<kranzer> Riddell: what a ".git-prompt.sh"
<kranzer> Riddell: what do I need to do?
 * Riddell lunches
<kranzer> Riddell: i go to bank, if you came back write , i'll read it
<Riddell> hi AshishLa 
<Riddell> AshishLa: I think we were looking for 20 images
<AshishLa> Riddell : ok thanks .im looking for it
<Riddell> kranzer: the problem is the path you gave it was wrong, ignore the issue with git-prompt.sh
<AshishLa> Riddell : and how am i gonna relate the pictures to you ?
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> bukai: AshishLa has taken on the task of finding some pictures for kubuntu.org news but he just left
<bukai> Riddell: Ok, left as in left the project or IRC :) ?
<bukai> Riddell: I have started with the news part, hopefully will be able to do it by this week. 
<Riddell> bukai: left irc
<Riddell> he'll be back soon I expect
<bukai> Riddell: that's great.
<bukai> Riddell: will you be coming to the kde meet in India?
<Riddell> bukai: no I'm afraid not
<Riddell> but I recommend it
<bukai> Riddell: Yes , I was planning to go btw I want to contribute apart from the web development thing, can you suggest how do I get started with the same?
<Riddell> bukai: start by finding a small but interesting program in KDE and working out how to get the source and compile it
<Riddell> then find something with it that annoys you and work out how to fix it :)
<bukai> Riddell: I started with porting klettres but it did not like porting that much!
<Riddell> bukai: learn how to make kubuntu .deb packages and become an elite kubuntu ninja :)
<bukai> Riddell: ok , how to get started with it?
<Riddell> bukai: find me at a time when I've got a free hour or two (not this week) and I'll give you a tutorial
<bukai> Riddell: ok , I will diligently bug you from next week :)
<kranzer> Riddell: I'm here
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: what to do?
<kranzer> Riddell: could you give me the right path
<kranzer> Riddell: ?
<AshishLa> Riddell : im here
<Riddell> 13:13 < Riddell> kranzer: looks like it's in  debsforKDE/grantlee5_5.0.0-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.xz
<Riddell> AshishLa: bukai is the guy designing the new website
<Riddell> bukai: AshishLa is the student who's taken the task of finding some nice images
<bukai> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> AshishLa: you can put them anywhere it's easy to get to, dropbox, google drive, some owncloud server, any other web server, whatever
<bukai> AshishLa: hi
<Riddell> Blizzz, kfunk: I uploaded kdevplatform to ppa:jr it should compile soon and should have a complete dbg package
<AshishLa> bukai . Riddell : good to vhat with 2 super  mentors :) . but i have a query . what should be the size of the images ? thumb-nail size or bigger and how am i gonna relate the images to you guys ? for eg - which image belongs to which post :)
<AshishLa> chat *
<kranzer> Riddell: downloaded
<kranzer> Riddell: what's now?
<Riddell> kranzer: attach to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grantlee/+bug/1372519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1372519 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "Please update grantlee to 5.0.0" [Undecided,New]
<_Groo_> is anyone on utopic?
<bukai> AshishLa: please have a look at test.kubuntu.co.uk/sok
<bukai> there under the latest articles article section you will find 12 images.
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<bukai> AshishLa: it will be best if the images are 320*320
<kfunk> Riddell: \i
<kfunk> Riddell: \o/
<AshishLa> bukai : got it . but the images in the test site are totally irrelevant ( excuse my rudeness )
<AshishLa> Do i have to find images like those
<AshishLa> I dont think so
<bukai> AshishLa: i know, they are just demo image
<_Groo_> could someone confirm that libc6:i386 is broken on utopic main? amd64 builds for 2.2 are missing, holding back libc6:i386
<bukai> it is your task to gather relevant pics for the same
<bukai> AshishLa: read the news
<AshishLa> bukai : yeah .ive read those . except for kubuntu shirts , there are no other images. and 1 favour . some pictures are out of proportion . can you fix them for me ? :)
<bukai> there are 28 pages if i am correct, you do not need all but at least pics related to the news of the first few pages would be great
<bukai_> AshishLa: have you seen the kubuntu.org site?
<AshishLa> yeah . kubuntu.org/news
<bukai_> in the test site it will not be displayed like that
<bukai_> in that each news will be represented by an image.
<AshishLa> got it
<bukai_> AshishLa: so it would be helpful if you found relevant images for the news. Btw which images are out of proportion?
<ricktimmis> Good afternoon Kubuntu Ninjitsu squad
<ricktimmis> I'm wrestling with Kdenlive this afternoon, I can't get it to render audio, no matter what I do.
<AshishLa> Can i send you one image for example ? i am submitting a picture in the mellange page
<ricktimmis> I think it needs an update from upstream
<bukai_> Riddell: Can I view images that AshishLa sends to the mellange page?
<Blizzz> Riddell: thank you, i will give it a try as soon as it's there. i owe you your favorite drink.
<ricktimmis> and I'm considering opening an issue in Kubuntu bugs to do this, because I think there is a mismatch between libmlt and the libav stuff it's compiled against.
<ricktimmis> sound reasonable ?
<AshishLa> bukai_ i sending the link
<AshishLa> https://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5792060120498176 bukai_
<BluesKaj> anyone notice the resurrection of ffmpeg in 15.04 ? ...yay :)
<ricktimmis> BluesKaj: Ah yes I heard about that..
<ricktimmis> perhaps that also changes the nature of my kdenlive issue
<BluesKaj> unfortunately mencoder is still unavailable
<bukai_> AshishLa: the image is huge! try to compress or checkout some sites that allow you to adjust the image size
<BluesKaj> ricktimmis, it might be if you're on 15.04 
<AshishLa> ok
<mamarley> Is FFMPEG replacing libav, or will the two coexist?
<bukai_> Riddell: ping
<BluesKaj> mamarley, they appear to coexist. libavcodec56 and ffmpeg and several related libs
<ricktimmis> BluesKaj: Yes this may give me pain, as kdenlive and libmlt is particular about what it is compiled against
<BluesKaj> ricktimmis, wish i could help , but I have no experience with Kdenlive
<ricktimmis> BluesKaj: No worries, I'm OK with kdenlive, I think the problem is the compiled targets. There was also an upstream bug for libmlt not correctly linking to libav. 
<ricktimmis> BluesKaj: I think it's just a case of grabbing all the upstream stuff and compiling on the new target
<ricktimmis> BluesKaj: I'll have a stab at doing that ;-)
<BluesKaj> ricktimmis, so you use a video capture device of some sort or is this content being copied from a videocam ?
<BluesKaj> I've been thinking of a capture card of some kind to transfer and digitize a whole lot of family stuff on VHS tape content to disk 
<ricktimmis> BluesKaj: No I actually just taking 2 video files, and an audio track and rendering them together
<ricktimmis> I can get a video output, but no audio. 
<BluesKaj> ok real editing :)
<ricktimmis> searching on the web reveals lots of folks with the same problem
<BluesKaj> ok
<ricktimmis> I also found some recent fixes upstream in Debian
<ricktimmis> So I'm raising a bug with all the details in it. 
<ricktimmis> I'll probably try ask this guy if he might get involved
<ricktimmis> https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/ubuntu/kdenlive-release
<ricktimmis> As there is a pretty good chance he knows what to do
<BluesKaj> right
<ricktimmis> Assuming this guy know how to fix this for the current release, how do we go about getting into the main release tree rather than his PPA ?
<bukai_> AshishLa: Apart from uploading it, it would be really helpful if you could mail me the same
<BluesKaj> ricktimmis, since it's in a ppa then one can assume it will eventually move into the universe repos at some point
<BluesKaj> probly take some lobbying tho :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: see the Kubuntu stickers on the table at the Dornbirn event (on planetkde.org) :)
<Riddell> ooh?
<Riddell> ..back later
<Mamarok> in the second picture here:_ http://ungethym.blogspot.com/2014/12/more-than-one-week-ago-there-was.html
<soee> hey hey
<Riddell> Mamarok: where did you get all the swag from? I'm trying to work out the same for FOSDEM
<AshishLa> bukai_ : whats your mail id
<soee> oh how cool: Dolphin Overlay Icons for ownCloud Sync Client
<kranzer> Riddell: are you here
<kranzer> ?
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: can you review my task?
<Riddell> kranzer: it's building away at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grantlee5/5.0.0-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> should be done soon
<kranzer> Riddell: I have some emails
<kranzer> Riddell: they tell me 'failed to build
<kranzer> "
<Riddell> kranzer: it failed the first time, I had to add a missing build-depend on qt script
<kranzer> Riddell: ah
<kranzer> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> we should have tested it in pbuilder which is the way to build it similar to the build servers, but meh
<santa_> Riddell: have you started to build frameworks 5,5?
<Riddell> santa_: nope not yet
<santa_> Riddell: may I send you some patches convenient to have when you do? what about doing them against the kubuntu_unstable branch without touching the changelog and mailing them to kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> santa_: yeah that would work
<Riddell> or it's git I'm sure there's some way to post a branch somewhere for easy merging
<Sergobot> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> hi Sergobot 
<santa_> Riddell: hmm I can use a temp branch in the siduction repos if you prefer that
<Riddell> santa_: if there's a way to merge it sure
<santa_> yes, you can add my repo as remote and then merge, if you didn't that before I can also help you because I already did that 
<Sergobot> Riddell: how long will Calligra build?
<Riddell> Sergobot: it has a % indicator while it builds?
<Riddell> Sergobot: make sure you build it with debulid -j8 (or however many cores you have on your computer)
<Riddell> it'll take a long time after compiling to make the .debs too
<Pali> hello, I'd like you to tell that I have working KDE4.14.2 packages for precise
<Sergobot> Riddell: I'm not building it now. I just began solving dependences :)
<Pali> I tested them also on clean kubuntu 12.04.5 installation in VM and apt-get dist-upgrade worked too
<Pali> packages are there: https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-backports/+packages
<Pali> and script changes there: https://code.launchpad.net/~pali/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> Sergobot: any new dependencies?
<Riddell> Pali: ooh great
<Sergobot> Riddell: Yes, it is. 
<Sergobot> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: cauchy-dev libetonyek-dev libodfgen-dev libopencolorio-dev libpq-dev libpqxx3-dev libxbase64-dev okular-dev (>= 4:4.12.90) vc-dev
<Riddell> apt install those then
<Sergobot> But there isn't in repository, because I use Debian
<Pali> Riddell: for testing is needed to add also kubuntu-ppa/backports to system (not only that my PPA)
<Riddell> Sergobot: that seems like a bug which should be fixed :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: you could try making a chroot   debootstrap vivid vivid
<Sergobot> Riddell: chroot: cannot change root directory to debootstrap: No such file or directory
<Riddell> Sergobot: did it make the chroot?
<Riddell> run   debootstrap vivid vivid
<Sergobot> Riddell: bash: run: command not found
<Sergobot> Riddell: E: No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/vivid
<Riddell> Sergobot: what is in /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/ ?
<Sergobot> Riddell: http://goo.gl/PU4m98
<Blizzz> Riddell: it does not look like it was built?
<Riddell> Sergobot: sudo ln -s /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/gusty /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/vivid
<kranzer> Riddell: what's with my task?
<Riddell> kranzer: third time lucky https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grantlee5/5.0.0-0ubuntu3
<Riddell> let's see if they compile
<kranzer> Riddell: 3/6 compiled
<Riddell> kranzer: looking good :)
<kranzer> Riddell: so, can you close my task?
<Sergobot> Riddell: can you help me? http://goo.gl/qk3mkH
<Riddell> Blizzz: hmm it disappeared, reuploaded to see if that helps
<Riddell> kranzer: closed!
<Riddell> Sergobot: is this inside the chroot?
<kranzer> Riddell: thank you!
<Sergobot> Riddell: What do you mean?
<Riddell> Sergobot: did you make the vivid chroot with debootstrap ?
<Blizzz> now it's there
<Sergobot> Riddell: Yes, I ran ln -s ... and debootstrap vivid vivid
<Riddell> Sergobot: and to get into the chroot you need to run  chroot vivid
<Riddell> and it'll open a shell inside the vivid chroot
<Riddell> Blizzz: ok building https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=kdevplat&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Blizzz> yes, ty
<Riddell> kranzer: can you mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grantlee/+bug/1372519 as fix released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1372519 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "Please update grantlee to 5.0.0" [Undecided,New]
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<Sergobot> Riddell: chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<genii> No $PATH
<Riddell> kranzer: awooga, well done, have a kubuntu ninja yellow belt :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: shrug, dunno, this is why I suggested using an ec2 server
<kranzer> Riddell: how can I get it ? ;)
<Riddell> kranzer: starting it up
<Sergobot> Riddell: so I need to connect to your server?
<kranzer> Riddell: I thought that "yellow belt" is like a badge)
<Riddell> kranzer: it's an imaginary badge
<Riddell> Sergobot: shrug, seems the easiest way
<Sergobot> Riddell: But it will build very looooong
<kranzer> Riddell: ahhh, I thought it will be showed on the launchpad
<Riddell> kranzer: no but maybe that's a good idea
<kranzer> Riddell: ;)
<Riddell> Sergobot: ubuntu@ec2-54-166-3-205.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> kranzer: here join this team https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas-yellow-belts
<kranzer> Riddell: done)
<kranzer> Riddell: approve me0
<Sergobot> Riddell: how to save it?
<Riddell> Sergobot: save what?
<santa_> https://gitorious.org/siduction-kde-kf5/kinit/commits/0ad02e30f0f1ec4a9ff90e1b3542c58158bf0a4b
<santa_> Riddell: ↑ that's it, I was about to change ktexteditor because it doesn't detect libgit2
<kranzer> Riddell: pleease, approve me)
<kranzer> Riddell: in ninjas)
<santa_> but I didn't, reason here http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.kwrite/39140
<Sergobot> Riddell: sorry. I couldn't save changelog n emacs
<Riddell> Sergobot: export EDITOR=nano  
<Riddell> may help
<santa_> tl; dr -> don't enable the libgit2 support unless you are going to package the master branch of libgit2
<santa_> (imho)
<kranzer> Riddell: so, we need to start some project in our team)
<Sergobot> Riddell: Thank you
<santa_> Riddell: oh, and I also suggest you to steal my stuff to bump the build depends for kubuntu automation, I think it will work a bit better than yours, whenever you have time to dig into this don't hesitate to ping me
<Sergobot> Riddell: why doesnot it buid? It stopped
<Blizzz> Riddell: thx, it seemed to have fixed the buggy behaviour we were trying to hunt down
<Sergobot> Riddell: may I go to sleep and retain server working?
<AshishLa> Riddell : whats your or bukai_ email . i need to share the google drive file
<Riddell> AshishLa: riddell@gmail
<kfunk> santa_: heya. yes, we need libgit2 master, basically in kwrite
<kfunk> s/kwrite/ktexteditor/
<kubotu> kfunk meant: "santa_: heya. yes, we need libgit2 master, basically in ktexteditor"
<kfunk> kubotu: you're so intelligent!
<kubotu> good evening kfunk :)
<AshishLa> Riddell : check thm out . done some work 
<Riddell> AshishLa: sorry sleeping now, will look tomorrow
<AshishLa> Riddell : check your gmail please for exclusive access to images and please give me bukai's mail address too. Thankyou 
<AshishLa> Riddell : and have a nice day 
<AshishLa> Riddell : ok :) 
<Riddell> AshishLa: Subhajit Mukherjee <subhajitm6@gmail. com> 
 * ScottK is impressed with Riddell's ability to remember and type email addresses in his sleep.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-09
<genii> Here also.
<soee> good morning
<AshishLa> Riddell : gathered 20 images. Do have a look when you have time :) and comment
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kio 5.5.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1400634
<Riddell> new kf5 needs packaged/merged from santa
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9439888/
<Riddell> telepathy qt patch fail?
<sitter> got all weird patches
<sitter> message:
<sitter>   Force PIC due requirement for Qt5
<sitter> and the comments
<sitter> Riddell: so what do I do with patches that don't apply anymore?
<sitter> drop them?
<sitter> oh actually I can't because they add api
<sitter> ahahahhaha
<shadeslayer> hm?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: FWIW KF5 5.5.0 should already be packaged ? :P
<shadeslayer> since ... kubuntu_unstable
<Riddell> billbo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1378789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1378789 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Set the default IO scheduler to CFQ in Kubuntu Trusty" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Mamarok> Riddell: that is still Swag I have from the last events, lately we didn't sell anything
<Mamarok> when it comes to swag: the Berlin office should have all that stuff
<Riddell> word is they don't have any
<AshishLa> Riddell : gathered 21 images. Do have a look when you have time  and comment :)
<Riddell> bukai: seen them? ↑
<Riddell> AshishLa: I'd not use the Mattias ettich photo, he quietly doesn't think much of KDE any more.  what story were you thinking of for that one?
<Riddell> AshishLa: what's debian logo to go with?
<Riddell> AshishLa: oh I should say first, great job, just picking out some issues
<Riddell> AshishLa: what's the ubuntu logo to go with? generally the ubuntu logo is well enough used that I don't feel the need to use it on kubuntu.org
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: hello
<kranzer> Riddell: I just claimed that new task
<Riddell> AshishLa: could you add in some group photos of KDE and Kubuntu?
<kranzer> Riddell: could you tell me what to do??
<Riddell> kranzer: which one?
<kranzer> http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5824504706105344
<Riddell> kranzer: ah the icons
<kranzer> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> kranzer: for each icon without a breeze icon on https://community.kde.org/KDE_Visual_Design_Group/LibreOffice_Breeze  find the best breeze icon
<AshishLa> Riddell : thankyou sir i didn't expect that you would like all the photos either. by group photos do you mean some group of developers etc ? and btw are the sizes of the photos correct ?
<Riddell> kranzer: probably best to work offline to stop any clashes on the wiki, copy the wiki code into Kate and edit locally
<Riddell> AshishLa: yeah, there's a couple of kubuntu group photos on kubuntu facebook page as the cover photo
<Riddell> 14:57 < bukai> AshishLa: it will be best if the images are 320*320
<kranzer> Riddell: one more question
<Riddell> AshishLa: so I guess crop and resize to 320x320
<kranzer> Riddell: how to change them?
<Riddell> kranzer: log into the wiki, click edit
<Riddell> kranzer: you need to add in two lies for each icon, one with the url to the icon and one with the file path https://community.kde.org/index.php?title=KDE_Visual_Design_Group%2FLibreOffice_Breeze&diff=40705&oldid=40690
<Riddell> kranzer: but I think rather than editing within the web browser it's best to edit in Kate
<AshishLa> Riddell : Thats Great :) . 
<AshishLa> Riddell : just 1 last question . how many pictures mopre do you need ?
<kranzer> Riddell: so first step
<Riddell> AshishLa: also some photos on twitter https://twitter.com/kubuntu
<kranzer> Riddell: I need to get source of wiki page
<kranzer> Riddell: the socond one?
<Riddell> kranzer: log in, click edit, select all and copy into Kate
<Riddell> kranzer: find matching breeze icons and copy the URL and file paths into the file
<kranzer> where are that icons?
<kranzer> Riddell: breeze
<Riddell> kranzer: see url in text on wiki page https://community.kde.org/KDE_Visual_Design_Group/LibreOffice_Breeze
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/plasma-next-icons/icons.html
<Riddell> hi kranzer, you may want to /join #libreoffice-design
<kranzer> Riddell: how many icons should I change?
<Riddell> kranzer: the challenge is to match up 50 of them
 * Sick_Rimmit Hiiii Yaa!
<Riddell> oh no you're sick again!
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Allo Sensei
 * Sick_Rimmit polishes shinny yellow belt :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> Just a quick note.
<Sick_Rimmit> I know time is tight, on Friday but I have got a day off form work, so am going to work on the Newbie guide to packaging
<Riddell> great :)
<Sick_Rimmit> and also on the Introduction to getting involved with Ubuntu community
<Riddell> hmm that might be what soee is working on?
<Sick_Rimmit> I'll put pointers in for setting up launchpad, how to report and triage bugs
<Sick_Rimmit> Hopefully you and Scarlet will be around on IRC so I can ask a few questions and put you in the brief for the presentation to the LUG Folks that evening
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: if I was going the intro to pointing guide I'd do a chapter on 1) download and recompile a package, look at packaging 2) upgrade to a new version  3) making a new package  4) storing packaging in git
<Riddell> oh yes that's on friday isn't it?
<Sergobot> Riddell: Are you here?
<Riddell> yes it is, my calendar is working
<Riddell> hi Sergobot 
<Sick_Rimmit> OK those points so good, I'll flesh them out
<Sergobot> Where should I upload .dcs .debian and .orig files?
<Sergobot> *.dsc
<shadeslayer> the cloud
<Riddell> Sergobot: for calligra?
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.8.7
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1400693
<Riddell> Sergobot: bug 1400693
<ubottu> bug 1400693 in calligra (Ubuntu) "Please update calligra to 2.8.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400693
<Riddell> attach it there
<soee> Riddell: hiho, what am i working on ?
<Riddell> soee: a web page?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: do you have intel graphics on the machine with pauses in it?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: 
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: do you have any bug numbers for it?
<Sick_Rimmit> It's a DELL Latitude E5520
<Sick_Rimmit> hang on a mo let me look it up
<Sergobot> Riddell: done
<soee> Riddell: yes i do the promo / feature tour
<kranzer> Riddell: I see that there are many different kinds of icons, can I use all that kinds?
<Sick_Rimmit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1384512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1384512 in Projet OpenGL "Plasma 5 frequent screen freezes" [Undecided,New]
<Sick_Rimmit> VAlorie says: Libxext needs packaging and distributing, as I understand it.
<soee> btw Riddell there will and extra subpage about how to get involved and what do we need like: packahers, documentators, people that will promote etc :)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I think the libxext issue is unrelated, that's just a bug where it fills up .xsession-errors
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: see soee's stuff
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Ah OK, well I have not been able to turn up anything to help diagnosing this issue, so far.
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I've not seen anything in the Xorg logs, which is where I have been looking
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: mgrasslin says.. "We have an indication that freezes on Intel hardware might be related to the usage of buffer age. Apparently using:
<Sick_Rimmit> But, i haven't seen  too much of the problem in the last 3 days
<Riddell> export KWIN_USE_BUFFER_AGE=0; kwin --replace &"
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: if it comes back (is compositing on?) then try that and see if it helps
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes, the compositor is on, and I have a few affects running. Shadows, Transparency, Desktop switcher cube
<Sergobot> Riddell: I uploaded all files. So can you review my task? http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/4540768173686784
<Riddell> Sergobot: looking..
<Riddell> Sergobot: did you do a complete compile and check for new files?
<Sergobot> Riddell: Oh no! I forget about it
<Riddell> Sergobot: I'm compiling it now on the ec2 server in byobu session
<AshishLa> Riddell : done . please check em out :)
<Riddell> bukai: seen the images? are the sizes ok?
<Riddell> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B7sr1JlHdigAZGc2OXZvVGhoSnM&usp=sharing
<bukai> Riddell: Sorry I just returned from my interview, I will check it ASAP
<bukai> AshishLa: Riddell the sizes are fine but the most of the latest news are not present
<Riddell> bukai: telepathy 0.9 is there
<Riddell> bukai: what's missing?
<bukai> Kubuntu 14.10,KDE Applications and Development Platform 4.14.2,KDE Applications and Development Platform 4.14.1 
<bukai> we need image for every news especially the latest 
<Riddell> bukai: some stories won't have a specific image, that's why we have the general images of developers et al
<Riddell> they can be used with multiple stories when there isn't a specific one
<bukai> ok, but Riddell , we need different pictures for at least the first 2 pages of the news.  
<bukai> 12 will be displayed in the first page
<Riddell> bukai: tell AshishLa what he needs to do :)
<bukai> ok, i guess he is not online now
<bukai> AshishLa: ping
<Sergobot> Riddell: Why did it skipped my changes in changelog?
<Riddell> Sergobot: the changelog needs tidying up
<Riddell> Sergobot: if you look in the build log it'll show all the files which are not installed
<Riddell> Sergobot: most of them are not ment to be installed and are listed in debian/not-installed
<Riddell> Sergobot: but I think there's some new kexi plugin .desktop files which need to be added to the kexi package
<Riddell> Sergobot: there's a lot of not installed files there but they're in a small number of categories so you can ignore the whole category, such as .h files
<Riddell> I put a copy of the build log at http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/calligra_2.8.7-0ubuntu1_amd64.build incase that's useful
<Sergobot> Riddell: So, what should I do?
<Riddell> Sergobot: add the new files to the relevant .install files
<Sergobot> Riddell: But there is 22 .install files.
<Riddell> Sergobot: yep, you need to work out which one
<Riddell> Sergobot: presumably a kexi one for kexi plugins
<Sergobot> Riddell: kexi.install?
<Riddell> good choice :)
<Sergobot> Riddell: which changes should I do there?
<AshishLa> bukai : ping
<AshishLa> Riddell:ping
<Riddell> Sergobot: add the new files
<Riddell> hi AshishLa 
<AshishLa> Riddell: yesh . ive seen about the latest news. and ive uploaded some group photos too. do have a look
<bukai> AshishLa: we need different images for the first 2 pages of news , each and everyone should be different, btw great work with the others.
<Riddell> Sergobot: to rebuild you can   rm debian/kexi.debhelper.log;   debuild -nc
<AshishLa> bukai : so should i make another drive exclusively for the first 2 pages ?
<bukai> that will be great
<Sergobot> Riddell: But I didn't yet changed kexi.install. Which files should I add there?
<Riddell> Sergobot: the new kexi plugins
<AshishLa> bukai : fine im on it .
<Riddell> Sergobot: in http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/calligra_2.8.7-0ubuntu1_amd64.build serch for "is not installed to anywhere"
<AshishLa> bukai : are you following IST ?
<Riddell> Sergobot: there's some new files in usr/share/kde4/services/calligra/
<bukai> yes
<AshishLa> bukai: Then please be online from 10 pm to 12 pm as i have to resume my studies now . 11 th grade . :P
<AshishLa> bukai : ill collect the images then 
<bukai> AshishLa: I really had a long day today, but I will try my best. I will be online tomorrow the whole day.
<AshishLa> bukai : wait . i can do it right now . :) are you online now ?
<bukai> yes I am here
<Riddell> Sergobot: hmm that koreport_chartplugin.desktop looks different
<Riddell> Sergobot: looks like that one should go in debian/calligra-libs.install
<bukai> AshishLa: I will be online at 11 so there is no need to rush
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<bukai> AshishLa: name the images exactly as the news heading so that it is easier to access
<AshishLa> bukai : got it  
<Sergobot> Riddell: So, I should put "usr/share/kde4/services/calligra/koreport_chartplugin.desktop" to the debian/calligra-libs.install?
<bukai> AshishLa: are you doing it now or later?
<Riddell> Sergobot: yep
<Sergobot> Riddell: rebuild?
<Riddell> Sergobot: rm debian/kexi.debhelper.log  and for the other package and  debuild -nc
<Sergobot> Riddell: maybe debuild -nc -j8 ?
<soee> Riddell: would it be possible to use/modify texts that are on current Contribute page on kubunut.org ?
<soee> well more modify as i need ~ 10 lines for each section http://kubuntu.dev.soee.pl/en/contribute.html
<Riddell> Sergobot: can do but it's not important
<Riddell> soee: sure
<Sergobot> Riddell: Okay, won't stop running building.
<Riddell> Sergobot: it's running fine, be patient :)
<shadeslayer> billbo: btw this is my nick xD
<AshishLa> bukai : now .
<AshishLa> bukai : almost done
<Riddell> ScottK: new SRU needing love bug 1400730
<ubottu> bug 1400730 in libxext (Ubuntu Utopic) "libxext fills up .xsession-errors log files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400730
<Riddell> shadeslayer: testing needed ↑
<AshishLa> Riddell : its done . the first 2 pages have got different pics for EACH news article. do check them its in the same link as before but in a new folder called ' First2Pages' . tell the same to bukai. have a nice day and please comment and review :)
<shadeslayer> tomorrow
<shadeslayer> busy busy
<Sergobot> Riddell: 'running debsign failed'?
<Sergobot> Why?
<Riddell> Sergobot: that's fine it means the gpg signing keys are not on the server (which they should not be since it's a shared server)
<Riddell> Sergobot: you need to tidy up debian/changelog
<Sergobot> Riddell: what should i delete there?
<Riddell> Sergobot: remove the text "No-change rebuild for new poppler" and add some text saying "new upsteam release"
<Sergobot> Riddle: Ok
<Sergobot> Riddell: done
<Sergobot> Riddell: now  rebuild -j8 -nc ?
<Riddell> Sergobot: nope, you only change the changelog so no differences in the binary builds
<Riddell> Sergobot: check that all the .deb packages install
<Riddell> Sergobot: build the source package
<Riddell> Sergobot: upload the debian.tar and .dsc to the bug
<Riddell> Sergobot: you're in the wrong directory
<Pali> Riddell: when you have time, can you look at my PPA with backported packages for precise?
<Riddell> Pali: yes I will, alas I've no idea when I'll have time but don't let me forget it
<Riddell> AshishLa: looking good except JPEG Image
<Riddell> Kubuntu 14.04 LTS B
<Riddell> that one uses the old logo which we want to not use
<bukai> AshishLa: ping
<AshishLa> bukai:ping
<AshishLa> bukai:jpeg image ?
<bukai> done?
<bukai> jpeg or png
<AshishLa> bukai: what do you mean ? should i convert everything to png ?
<bukai> no not needed
<AshishLa> bukai : so what should i do ? some more photos needed ?
<bukai> AshishLa: no.
<AshishLa> bukai: is the task over then ?
<bukai> AshishLa: good work. thanks
<bukai> yes , i guess it is talk to riddle once
<bukai> AshishLa: *talk to Riddell 
<Riddell> bukai: happy with it?
<bukai> Riddell: it was a tough thing to get images for the all the news so I guess what AshishLa gave us is good enough :) Yes I am satisfied.
<AshishLa> bukai : is there any room for improvement ? 
<Riddell> Sergobot: looks good, attach the debian.tar and .dsc to the bug
<Riddell> AshishLa: task closed, well done!
<Riddell> and thanks
<bukai> AshishLa: I just have only one problem 
<AshishLa> bukai : yes please.
<bukai> AshishLa: 320*320  images would have been better
<AshishLa> bukai : yes i tried the hardest for that . i tried 3 resizers and all three of em could only have one side ( length or width ) resized to 320 units(px) .
<Sergobot> Riddell: done
<AshishLa> bukai: but you have functions in HTML5 to implement the scaling stuff. or even 
<bukai> AshishLa: yup, I was planning to do the same
<kranzer> Riddell: I've done half of work ;)
<Riddell> kranzer: the icons? great!
<kranzer> Riddell: yeah, icons. 25 are ready ;)
<AshishLa> is feeling impressed that Riddell can handle 3 or 4 applicants at once
 * Riddell is feeling overloaded and needs hugs
<kranzer> Riddell: *hug*
<Riddell> kranzer: so update the wiki?
<kranzer> Riddell: after I do all the work)
<Riddell> kranzer: I'd do it now so a) it won't be lost even if your computer explodes and b) I can check you're doing the right thing and not something wildly wrong
<AshishLa> Riddell 's sleep tonight will be awesome and full of sweet dreams :P
<Sergobot> Riddell: please review bug 1400693
<ubottu> bug 1400693 in calligra (Ubuntu) "Please update calligra to 2.8.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400693
<kranzer> Riddell: okay)
<kranzer> Riddell: smth wrong in formatting
<Riddell> kranzer: yep you inserted an extra column in the ones you edited
<Riddell> see history at https://community.kde.org/index.php?title=KDE_Visual_Design_Group%2FLibreOffice_Breeze&diff=40736&oldid=40705
<kranzer> Riddell: I know how to fix
<kranzer> Riddell: fixed one
<Riddell> Sergobot: you uploaded the same .dsc and .debian.tar as before, please scp them off the server again and update the bug
<Riddell> Sergobot: make sure your scp is getting them from the right place
<kranzer> Riddell: without formatting, how's my work in general?
<Sergobot> Riddell: I ran scp ubuntu@ec2-54-166-3-205.compute-1.amazonaws.com:mnt/calligra/calligra_2.8.7-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.xz .
<Sergobot>  And  scp ubuntu@ec2-54-166-3-205.compute-1.amazonaws.com:mnt/calligra/calligra_2.8.7-0ubuntu1.dsc .
<Riddell> kranzer: yep looking great
<kranzer> Riddell: thank you ;)
<Sergobot> Riddell: After it uploaded these new files to launchpad
<Riddell> Sergobot: this current build is in mnt/test not mnt/calligra
<Sergobot> Oops
<Sergobot> Riddell: uploaded new files
<Riddell> Sergobot: ok I checked and signed them
<Riddell> Sergobot: to upload press return in the byobu session
<Riddell> Sergobot: fooey, add a  --unchecked
<Riddell> Sergobot: fooey, put the --unchecked before the filename
<Riddell> Sergobot: actually put it just after the dput
<Riddell> gosh dput needs that fixed :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: you can now join this team if you want :) https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas-yellow-belts
<Sergobot> Riddell: accept my request
<Riddell> great, do hang around
<Riddell> Sergobot: you can watch it compile at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/1:2.8.7-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> Sergobot: marked as closed!
<Riddell> Sergobot: please mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/+bug/1400693 as fixed released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1400693 in calligra (Ubuntu) "Please update calligra to 2.8.7" [Undecided,New]
<Sergobot> Riddell: hooray, I'm ninja! Where to get my yellow belt?
<Sergobot> riddell: done
<Sergobot> Riddell:done
<Riddell> sitter: test board #ubuntu-meeting-2
<AshishLa> bukai : you might wanna check this out - http://tympanus.net/Development/ArticleIntroEffects/index7.html
<Sergobot> Riddell: thank you for closing task!
<AshishLa> Riddell : can i join your yellow belt team too ?
<Riddell> AshishLa: have you had any package training or know how to make .debs?
<kranzer> Riddell: I have a question
<kranzer> Riddell: does the name of the icon you change to play role?
<Sick_Rimmit> Tink tink...
<Sick_Rimmit> Just a quick note about Ktorrent..
<Sick_Rimmit> Looking through their website, they had some commits rece 
<Sick_Rimmit> ntly
<Sick_Rimmit> Of course now that I try to find the link, I can ;-(
<soee> valorie: ping
<murthy> how to check if my system is infected with turla trojan?
<murthy> Riddell: Is Kubuntu/Ubuntu patched agaist the trula trojan?
<murthy> *against
<Riddell> murthy_: dunno, what is that?
<Riddell> kranzer: well yeah it's the name we need
<kranzer> Riddell: could you take a look on my task?
<Riddell> kranzer: what's new? probably needs to be tomorrow
<kranzer> Riddell: no, I want you to review
<Riddell> kranzer: looks good, only "lc_undo.png " icon is in the wrong place
<murthy> Riddell: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/government-spying-turla-linux-trojan-found
<kranzer> Riddell: fixed
<kranzer> Riddell: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5824504706105344 if you need ;)
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: I am working on KDE CI not Kubuntu CI please update your posts...
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Ah OK, will dp
<Sick_Rimmit> s/dp/do/
<kubotu> Sick_Rimmit meant: "sgclark: Ah OK, will do"
<Sick_Rimmit> I've updated those now
<Riddell> kranzer: I think you removed the select all row https://community.kde.org/index.php?title=KDE_Visual_Design_Group%2FLibreOffice_Breeze&diff=40761&oldid=40705
<sgclark> thanks,
<kranzer> Riddell: I don't understand
<Riddell> kranzer: seaerch for lc_selectall.png in that revision diff https://community.kde.org/index.php?title=KDE_Visual_Design_Group%2FLibreOffice_Breeze&diff=40761&oldid=40705
<Riddell> the lines are removed
<Sick_Rimmit> Right, that should drum up a bit of business for Friday
<Riddell> wibble, what do we need to prepare?
<Sick_Rimmit> Don't worry I'm pulling together notes and stuff..
<kranzer> Riddell: done, but I don't remember doing this
<Sick_Rimmit> Well take them through Launchpad
<Sick_Rimmit> Testdrive
<Sick_Rimmit> ubuntu-bug
<Sick_Rimmit> IRC
<Sick_Rimmit> Mailing lists
<Sick_Rimmit> Finally talk about getting started packaging.
<Riddell> kranzer: closed! well done!
<kranzer> Riddell: thank you very much)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: hmm, but how to display the screen
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Err.. hmmm
<Sick_Rimmit> How about TeamViewer ?
<kranzer> Riddell: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/6431418615857152
<kranzer> Riddell: I claimed
<Sick_Rimmit> kranzer: Ooo very shinny
<Sick_Rimmit> do you know if Calligra Plan has any kind of API so that I could connect it an external data source ?
<kranzer> Sick_Rimmit: I don't know anything about Calligra Plan (
<kranzer> Sick_Rimmit: I want to ask Riddell to tell smth about it
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK cool
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: FOSDEM, r u planning to arrive Friday, Leave Monday ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Just looking at EuroStar trains etc..
<wgrant> Hm, who is retrying signon-kwallet-extension in the kubuntu-ci unstable PPA every 5 minutes?
<wgrant> That's not going to succeed.
<kranzer> Riddell: I go to bed, please give me some details for task in comments, thanks in advance)
<kranzer> bye all!
<Sick_Rimmit> bye KRanzer
<Sick_Rimmit> Is it me, or is has this page got mixed up dates ? -> https://community.kde.org/Promo/Events/FOSDEM/2015
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: yep
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: yes friday arrive, monday leave
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: the drinks events on the friday are legendary, you have to be careful though that belgium stuff is stronger than the watery english stuff
<Riddell> wgrant: look at sitter?
<wgrant> Riddell: Oh, thanks, new nick.
<wgrant> Was surprised apachelogger was offline :)
<Riddell> wgrant: yep, I guess even apacheloggers grow out of silly nicknames eventually :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-10
<TaiChiMustDo> Solved NetworkManager question from earlier on crashing upon adding to systemtray with error in ConnectionItem.qml for 'onAccepted'. Works after this edit. https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=120815#p316954
<TaiChiMustDo> On Add Widgets panel, "Get New Widgets" is broken. Please direct for fix. Thank you in advance.
<rdieter> TaiChiMustDo: loads ok for me, what kde version and distro are you using?
<rdieter> heh, silly me, thought this was #kde
<rdieter> nvm
<TaiChiMustDo> Kubuntu 14.10 KDE 4.14.2
<TaiChiMustDo> There is blank popup just above the button when clicked.
<TaiChiMustDo> rdieter: It is KDE
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> why are people installing active shite
<sitter> Riddell: silly nicknames? :'<
<sitter> wgrant: bug sort of kind of... retries are caused by a source.getBuilds()[n].buildstate being 'chroot problem' or 'failed to upload' raising the question why that upload failed to begin with
<wgrant> sitter: The binaries don't have a Description field.
<sitter> aaahhh
<sitter> how very rude to prevent publishing
<sitter> wgrant: perhaps it would make sense to not retry on failed to upload at all?
<sitter> <- no clue what could cause uploaded failures 
<wgrant> Spurious upload failures are rare nowadays.
<wgrant> I would not automatically retry them.
<sitter> ok, I'll kick it out and add a global limit on retries to prevent this sort of thing
<wgrant> Thanks.
<soee> good morning
<valorie> soee: you pinged me yesterday, then left right as I opened up irc
<valorie> still need me?
<soee> valorie: hey, yes i have a question if you would like to help with next portion of content on  the website im working on but this time its more :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> did you copy/paste my stuff?
<valorie> because I noticed some typos
<soee> valorie: i did fix them but yesterday accidently i have removed it from website and just copy paste again raw version
<valorie> heh
<valorie> such things happen
<valorie> you could always put your site in git
<soee> valorie: i have code on my gitlab but the content is stored in database and i would have to export site each time i want backup but for now its not needed
<valorie> ok
<soee> valorie: on the current website we have this: http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute but on my website for each option (development, testing etc.) i need longer texts like ~ 10 lines to put them here http://kubuntu.dev.soee.pl/en/contribute.html
<soee> would you be able to modify current texts and extend them with more details/info ?
<valorie> sure, but your .pl page is too much text IMO
<valorie> somewhere in between?
<soee> well i would like to have detailed each topic, and user should be linked to wiki page -only- if he wants more technical info, so here should liek 7-10 lines of solid explanation :)
<soee> min 7 - max 10 lines ?
<valorie> ok, that's a lot of text though - but I'll do it and we can bulk it up if necessary
<valorie> you don't want LoCo
<valorie> ?
<soee> valorie: what is LoCo ?
<valorie> local community
<valorie> I assume that there is a Polish LoCo?
<valorie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-pl/
<valorie> hmmm, old branding
<soee> atm there are 3 important steps: 1 create page template -  my friend is working on it, 2. create page structure - im working on it, 3. default content - en language, and on it various people will work like me, you if you have time to help and others if i find them :)
<valorie> cool
<soee> than when default content is ready translators will do theyr job 
<soee> atm. Thiago said he will do brasilian and bukai bengali
<valorie> would be good to link to the main loco page though, and have them link to you
<soee> ill do polish
<valorie> awesome
<soee> so we will have atleast 4 langs
<soee> valorie: linking ok but when the default content will be ready
<valorie> sure
<soee> valorie: ping
<valorie> still here
<valorie> actually working on the text now
<soee> valorie: i would like to know your opinion on this : in the future i would liek to have several trusted people taht will handle localization on website, but for now im thinking about using service like this: https://crowdin.com/
<soee> so translate content can anybody but put it on teh website some admins only
<valorie> there is actually a free software version of that somewhere
<soee> valorie: for opensource projects its free i think
<valorie> ok
<soee> "Unlimited projects, unlimited strings and collaborators If you want to use Crowdin for an Open Source project,"
<valorie> by free I meant libre
<valorie> but perhaps my memory is wrong
<soee> :)
<valorie> anyway, I think it's a good idea
<valorie> getting translations for websites is difficult and that might make it easier
<valorie> soee: transifex is what I was thinking of, I think
<valorie> quassel uses them
<soee> ye si know it, i did some translation for qupzilla there and owncloud i think
<soee> i would liek to use some user friendly service so it would bevery easy to use
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I have 43 lines in my rough draft
<valorie> too much, I think
<valorie> tired, must sleep
<Riddell> Mirv: qt 5.4 is out, when will packages be available? :)
<Mirv> Riddell: :D I keep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting updated. with the final packages I start to update symbols, re-enable unit tests in qtbase/qtdeclarative so it might take a while. but when past qtdeclarative, it usually is quite fast to get to usable state.
<Mirv> mitya57 fixed a powerpc qtbase failure and I picked that up already
<Riddell> Mirv: "it might take a while" means hours or weeks?
<Mirv> Riddell: I'd estimate having enough early next week, since I already prepared with beta/rc.
<Mirv> so hopefully getting to the state I'm in beta2 silo with RC with the final in that landing ppa by then. or roughly similar. ie rebuild also KDE packages.
<Mirv> depends also a bit what else I have to do as usual
<Riddell> Mirv: cool thanks, I think I'll recommend that plasma 5.2 (which we want to ship in vivid) uses qt 5.4. how does that work with ubuntu touch?
<Mirv> Riddell: we haven't yet have it running so it's a bit early to say. there are build problems too with https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.4
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: at your lug event will you have a large projector showing the hangout?
<Mirv> so if to land it, that would take till January easily
<Riddell> Mirv: that's fine, plasma 5.2 isn't released until january :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes we do
<Riddell> and we can direct people to the rc packages until then
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: how about a shared ec2 server and a windows computer connects to the hangout to show it?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes, that sounds good
<Sick_Rimmit> Tell what we could do..
<Sick_Rimmit> Run the Hangout, and have the Shell Window open with a local SSH session to the shared eC2 instance
<Sick_Rimmit> Hangon...
<Sick_Rimmit> Do you have a Windows instance at your end ?
<Sick_Rimmit>  If so then you would be able to share your screen to me, even though I am running Linux
<Sick_Rimmit> brb got to reboot
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Windows instance at your end ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: probably, just seeing if it'll still boot up
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, We can try a quick hangout if you like see if it'll share to my Kubuntu box
<Riddell> 56% windows update complete...
<Sick_Rimmit> Or we do more extensive testing on Friday, up to you
<Riddell> seems to have booted, let me try and install chromium
<Riddell> it's a pretty slow computer
<Sick_Rimmit> OK
<Riddell> calling
<Riddell> looks like rick isn't available
<Sick_Rimmit> Hangon
<Sick_Rimmit> Just added you to my work circles
<Sick_Rimmit> I'll start a Hangout and invite you
<Sick_Rimmit> Can you see that Invite
<Sick_Rimmit> There are funny issues with the way the work domain is setup
<Riddell> nope
<Sick_Rimmit> OK 2 secs
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g5klyddhx7o45xojtxzza3egjqa
<Sick_Rimmit> Try this
<Sick_Rimmit> Or rather try that ^ link
<kranzer> Riddell: hello, are you here?
<soee> he sprobably lunching :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> BluesKaj: after more tests i can say that 343 drivers are more smooth than 346, performance in games is better with this latets beta but its not as smooth as with 343
<BluesKaj> soee, right, my 8400GS runs fibe with the 340, the newer drivers aren.t available 
<BluesKaj> soee, right, my 8400GS runs fibe with the 340, the newer drivers aren.t available 
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> err fine
<soee> not available for your card ?
<BluesKaj> soee, or recommended ... aamof the 340 isn't either, so I'm running the proprietary version from the nvidia site
<soee> BluesKaj: 343 are nice. try them
<BluesKaj> soee, I suppose I could try the newer drivers, but it's my media server so it has to work 
<soee> ah ok :]
<mamarley> BluesKaj: soee: I believe that 340.xx was the last release to support the 8xxx and 9xxx series cards.
<soee> mamarley: might be, here at work i have GeForce 9600 GSO 512 and newer didn't work
<soee> i was wondering why
<BluesKaj> frankly I just need a driver that works with my gpu even if it's the older 304, a working card is important and newewst isn't necessarily best
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: could you give me some details about my task?
<Riddell> kranzer: oh the calligra icon one?
<kranzer> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> kranzer: well get the calligra source and find those files, they are not the right sizes so crop, resize and expand to make them the right size
<kranzer> Riddell: thanks
<kranzer> Riddell: could you assign it?
<Riddell> assigned!
<Riddell> kranzer: and I guess we should chat in #calligra for this one
<soee> next bugfix relese for plasma 5.1 next week ?
<Riddell> yep, I'll tag it tomorrow
<Riddell> hi billbo_ 
<Riddell> amazon aws "Current month-to-date balance for December 2014" "$47.64" golly all these students are costing someone quite a lot
<Riddell> ubuntu touch is now "Ubuntu for devices"? http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices
<mamarley> That's a silly name.  My laptop is a "device"...
<shadeslayer> Anyone want to prepare a SRU for bug 1358271
<ubottu> bug 1358271 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) "Eclipse crashes with 'oxygen-gtk' theme enabled" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358271
<Riddell> meh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: just throwing tasks out there for anyone who might be interested
<shadeslayer> it's simple enough :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did pitti send that email out wrt the MRE?
<Riddell> nope https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2014-December/thread.html
<shadeslayer> ok
 * mitya57 just pushed his first change to reviewboard.kde.org
<Riddell> mitya57++ :)
<Riddell> one of us one of us
<mitya58> look what you have done!
<shadeslayer> mitya58: haha
<shadeslayer> one of us
<soee> Riddell: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-11
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<bukai> sgclark: ping
<keithzg_> Should I actually be reporting bugs in Plasma5 if I'm seeing them from the kubuntu next PPA, and if so should it be upstream, or?
<valorie> keithzg_: yes, please
<valorie> in bko 
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> morning
<soee> hiho
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Ping.. good morning
<Sick_Rimmit> Just trying export KWIN_USE_BUFFER_AGE=0; kwin --replace &"
<Sick_Rimmit> kwin appears not to be installed on Plasma5, does that sound correct /
<Sick_Rimmit> ?
<valorie> Sick_Rimmit: I got the same result
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi Valorie
<valorie> hi
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah, yes
<Sick_Rimmit> I don't want to try installing kwin however, as I suspect it will break stuff
<valorie> exactly
<Sick_Rimmit> I think i'll leave this one for further advice from the Ninjas
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: oh it's kwin_x11
<Riddell> "Jussi Schultink (jussi01) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" yay jussi still loves us!
<Riddell> usability problem on downloading? https://paste.kde.org/pfs44lm0g
<soee> ui
<Riddell> hi soee 
<soee> Riddell: so iv seen that qt 5.4 is released and you plan to use it with plasma 5.2 ?
<Riddell> soee: yeah I think so
<soee> cool :)
 * Riddell spots stable/applications/14.12.0/src/
<Riddell> !ninjas | applications 14.12.0
<ubottu> applications 14.12.0: Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, sgclark
<_Groo_> Riddell: whats the problem with silly nicknames? :D 
<_Groo_> Riddell: i felt offended :P we are a minority you know!
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Ah, been away. OK Thanks will try kwin_x11
<Sick_Rimmit> Some feedback on freezing. You can test this oddly using Google Hangouts. It seems that the video feed, makes what ever is causing the problem happen much more frequently, like every 2 to 3 minutes
<Riddell> hmm, interesting
<Sick_Rimmit> So I will test this some more, I had a Hangout call earlier which was why I was trying to set the param. 
<Sick_Rimmit> I will try again on the next one ;-)
<Sick_Rimmit> valorie: Ping -> did you see the note about kwin_x11 ^
<Sick_Rimmit> So command to try should be 
<Sick_Rimmit> export KWIN_USE_BUFFER_AGE=0; kwin_X11 --replace &"
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: lower-case x
<bukai> Riddell: Hi
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> Riddell: Did you get my mail?
<Riddell> bukai: don't think so, which one?
<bukai_> Riddell: Can I generate a new private key to access the server?
<Riddell> bukai_: the web server? what happaned to your last one?
<bukai_> Riddell: I had an accident and my laptop os in 2 piece now, I am using a college desktop for now
<bukai_> Riddell: *I had an accident and my laptop is in 2 piece now, I am using a college desktop for now
<Riddell> erk
<Riddell> well if you can generate a key in a secure place then update your launchpad account and ping me to take it from there
<bukai_> Riddell: ok , I will do it once I fix mine because our college desktop has windows! :(
<bukai_> Riddell: This week I am planning to rather convert the theme to WordPress
<Riddell> bukai_: great :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: 10-4 thanks - lower case
<Riddell> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/ubuntu/kde-extra/+packages ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah, for the bluez 5 transition?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> that's still the kde4 version
<Riddell> I'm wondering if there is a kf5 version anywhere
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ask nowrep
<shadeslayer> in #solid
<Riddell> mm David Rosca
<soee> hey im planing to buy ssd for my laptop, is there any point on geting > than 128 GB ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<soee> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<snele> Sick_Rimmit: valorie: on plasma5, kwin process is renamed to kwin_x11 so it would be kwin_x11 --replace
<snele> heh I think I am way too late with that advice :)
<kranzer> Riddell: hello, are you here?
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: I've done my task yesterday, but I don't know what to attach in melange
<Riddell> kranzer: what have you done?
<kranzer> Riddell: size of icons
<Riddell> kranzer: where?
<kranzer> Riddell: calligra
<Riddell> kranzer: right but where are they?
<kranzer> Riddell: on my hdd )
<kranzer> Riddell: I don't know how to attach my work
<kranzer> Riddell: and I'm not sure if it is right
<Riddell> kranzer: tar up the directory and put it on a web server somewhere? (google drive or dropbox maybe)
<kranzer> okay
<kranzer> Riddell: two tars https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx5QnsK1RhfbdXItczFQSHU2ekE/ https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx5QnsK1RhfbdFRPM0hsa2I1cEE/
<kranzer> Riddell: could you take a look?
 * Riddell looks
<Sick_Rimmit> snele: Hey, just way for lunch, thank you for that pointer :-)
<Riddell> kranzer: getting distracted, will get onto shortly
<kranzer> Riddell: okay
<snele> Sick_Rimmit: no problem :) blog post about that change: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/kwin-is-no-more/
<Riddell> kranzer: looking at application-x-vnd.kde.kplato.work.png the whole image has been resized so the aspect ratio is now all wonky, it needs the canvas resized without the image being changed
<kranzer> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: you happy if we move print-manager into plasma ? Jan is also all for it
<jstaniek> hello, any ideas how to trigger update of Calligra for Kubuntu? it's over week after 2.8.7 release. https://userbase.kde.org/Calligra/Download#Kubuntu
 * jstaniek is considering marking Linux Mint as unsupported as well as who-knows what distros
<soee> isnt there some task for students to do this ?
<soee> yes, http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/4540768173686784
<Riddell> jstaniek: it's done but it's blocked from going into release due to automated QA not working https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/1:2.8.7-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> that's the ubuntu automated QA
<Riddell> jstaniek: but yes it could also do with an update for 14.10
<jstaniek> Riddell: thx a lot
<Riddell> maybe I'll make that a google code in tawsk too
<jstaniek> we're in situation that even slightly newer version is a big difference
<kranzer> Riddell: I've done the main part of work, now I'm going to do some maths, bye
<Pali> Riddell: ping, I want to remind my PPA
<jmux> Riddell: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/libreoffice/2014-December/065207.html
<Riddell> jmux: scary!
<Riddell> jmux: all I did was set up the build system stuff by renaming the plugin to kde5
<Riddell> jmux: actually porting it from qt4 to qt5 is still to do and I expect to be far more tricky
<Riddell> and then yeah, all the stuff you mention in the e-mail
<Riddell> Pali: thanks, one day soon..
<jmux> Riddell: ah - ok. Guess the port is the easy stuff :-)
<Riddell> jmux: but breeze icons first, that should be do-able
<Riddell> https://community.kde.org/KDE_Visual_Design_Group/LibreOffice_Breeze if you haven't seen it
<jmux> I looked at it a few days after the hackfest
<Riddell> yeah thought so, the google code in students are adding bits to it
<Riddell> jmux: I also suggested they just port libreoffice to Qt but they didn't seem too keen on that for some reason
<jmux> Riddell: who is "they"?
<Riddell> jmux: libreoffice dudes in munich, it wasn't an entirely serious suggestion
<jmux> Riddell: Well the KDE4 backend was broken for a long time until we wanted to use it and I had to fix it; I'm basically the only one interested in it...
<Riddell> jmux: I think only one interested and brave enough to touch it
<jmux> And the gtk backend has simply more features like gvfs integration
<kranzer> Riddell: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx5QnsK1RhfbazZOdmFZZV82QUU/   https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx5QnsK1RhfbRV9vOE1mdlg4ZTQ/
<kranzer> Riddell: done, I think ;)
<Riddell> kranzer: looking good, can you rename them so they use the same names as in the source code?
<Riddell> apt-get source calligra  will get your the source code
<kranzer> I have sources
<kranzer> Riddell: and i was just changing files
<kranzer> so, new files have the names that the old had
<Riddell> you have hicolor/128x128/actions/template_empty.png
<Riddell> I'm after ./plan/workpackage/templates/Simple/hi128-action-template_empty.png
 * Riddell out
<kranzer> Riddell: I don't understand ;(
<kranzer> Riddell: ahhh understand
<_Groo_> guys, in kf5, do we have any layout option besides desktop in desktop settings?
<_Groo_> kde4 used to have a folder view , a netbook view etc etc
<_Groo_> am i missing something or it wasnt ported yet?
<yofel> netbook definitely isn't there, folder view dunno
 * yofel is just trying to upgrade to vivid
<sgclark> I have folder and desktop
<kranzer> Riddell: done https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx5QnsK1RhfbNjRYbmNLQ0ZPT28/
<_Groo_> guysi reached my 2gb quota of my ppa, how do i remove old builds? can i just use the delete option or i need a special recipe?
<yofel> just use the delete-packages page, will take a couple hours until the space is cleaned up though
<_Groo_> yofel: whats the url?
<yofel> same as +packages, just +delete-packages
<yofel> there's also a button on the ppa page
<_Groo_> the thing is
<_Groo_> https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa/+delete-packages
<_Groo_> yeah its the same i use
<yofel> right?
<_Groo_> but it doesnt allow me or show me the superseeded packages
<_Groo_> or the failed builds
<_Groo_> which are plenty
<yofel> failed builds will only have sources, no binaries, and superseded packages get auto-cleaned
<yofel> unless the new source is missing a binary
<_Groo_> yofel, is there any way to have a little bigger ppa?
<yofel> yes, ask the admins (i.e. create a launchpad question asking for more space)
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: not happy :P
<yofel> why not? ^^
<dantti_laptop> well I was about to completely drop support for plasma for it
<dantti_laptop> but due to my lack of time I've been thinking on dropping maintainance for all my projects and probably fork them all later
<dantti_laptop> yofel: reason for the why being me not liking plasma at all
<yofel> design or functionality?
<dantti_laptop> more of the former
<dantti_laptop> i tried to setup my own idea of a shell but I really need to focus on other stuff right now
<yofel> k
<dantti_laptop> so maybe release what I've been doing not to block developmet is a nicer thing to do...
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: for the bug you reported install system-config-printer
<dantti_laptop> iirc I asked Debian packagers to fix this dependency but it seems that you forgot to do the same
<yofel> ok, survived the vivid upgrade, now lets see how much of the UI-Hugeness of plasma5 I can exorcise
<soee> hho
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | KF5 5.5 Status: http://goo.gl/5rMNsD
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-12
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: Hi. Could you assign this task (http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5848688911974400) to me please?
<kranzer> Riddell: hi, can you review my task
<kranzer> ?
<sitter> Mirv: where does the 5.4 packaging live?
<kranzer> Riddell: are you here?
<Riddell> morning kranzer 
<Riddell> yep will get to it shortly
<Mirv> sitter: kubuntu-packaging, although the beta/rc adhoc ugly branches are only local. the spreadsheet linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting has a list of branches, including those that are expected to be synced from Debian
<Mirv> at some point I'll start pushing to the main qt* branches and if 5.3.2 needs updates push them to _532 instead
<sitter> oh my such complicated
<sitter> now I am tempted to add Qt to kubuntu CI xD
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<kfunk> f
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<kranzer> Riddell: pleeeeease, review it, pleeeease
<Riddell> kranzer: yo, what URL again?
<kranzer> http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/6431418615857152'
<kranzer> http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/6431418615857152
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: hello. Could you assign this task to me? http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5848688911974400
<Riddell> looking..
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: do you know how to compile a .deb package?
<Riddell> (hello, welcome along I should say first of all :)
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: I'm not sure, but I read about backporting for Ubuntu
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: by using backportpackage
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: mm that might do it
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: I tried to backport it and setup own ppa for testing. Now it's building on Launchpad
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: oh? where?
<Riddell> assigned
<kranzer> Riddell: what about me?
<Riddell> kranzer: icons look good, names not quite right yet
<kranzer> Riddell: ohhhh
<Riddell> kranzer: they should follow the same names and paths as in the source code so I don't have to rename anything
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~egormatirov/+archive/ubuntu/calligra/+builds?build_state=building
<Riddell> (the source code names/paths are different from those on an installed calligra)
<Riddell> so ./plan/workpackage/pics/hi128-mimetypes-application-x-vnd.kde.kplato.work.png
<Riddell> ./plan/workpackage/pics/hi128-mimetypes-application-x-vnd.kde.plan.work.png
<Riddell> and ./plan/workpackage/templates/Simple/hi128-action-template_empty.png
<kranzer> Riddell: so, I have even to create that folders
<kranzer> ?
<Riddell> kranzer: yes please
<kranzer> okay
<Riddell> and hisc-action-template_empty.svgz for the svg
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: assigned
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: looking good, fancy doing the calligra-l10n package while that's compiling?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: cool. Ok, what do I need to do with it? Backport too?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: first make it for vivid (development release)
<Riddell> then backport it
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: it's a weird package because it's made up of lots of source tars
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: there's a script in bzr co lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation  ./calligra-l10n-package to do much of it
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: ok, thanks. I'll try.
<kranzer> Riddell: what is svgz?
<kranzer> Riddell: I have renamed them, what's now?
<kranzer> Riddell: maybe I need to swap them with the source code ones?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: hm. What should I use as "upstream version" for calligra-l10n-package? Looks like "2.8.7" is not working
<kranzer> Riddell: done, new archive is in melange
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: pastebin the command and output?
<Riddell> hi Neo31!
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/puvlguzva
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: but looks like it works now
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: ah I see a problem in the script, it assumes you can ssh/rsync from depot.kde.org
<kranzer> Riddell: can you take a look?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: can I do it if I have KDE dev account?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: so you'll need to download the files from download.kde.org and change that in the script
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: you'd need a special packager account for that access
<Riddell> hi vinay_, how did the support case go?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: Ok, I got it. Thank you
<Riddell> kranzer: checking out the source code myself, takes a while does this
<kranzer> Riddell: okay, I understand
<Riddell> kranzer: looks like wherever you took the code from is very different from git master, please make the tar so it only has the changed icons in it in the right paths
<kranzer> Riddell: I tared the plan folder, it contains icons
<kranzer> Riddell: I didn't change any code
<kranzer> Riddell: and I didn't get sources by git
<kranzer> Riddell: what to do?
<Riddell> kranzer: make new directories with the same names
<Riddell> put icons in it
<Riddell> tar them
<Riddell> include all the icons
<Riddell> make my life easy :)
<kranzer> Riddell: okay
<kranzer> Riddell: I made your life easy :)
<kranzer> Riddell: review
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> kranzer: perfect
<kranzer> Riddell: thank you!
<kranzer> Riddell: it means that task closed?
<Riddell> let me commit them
<kranzer> Riddell: you mean git commit?
<Riddell> kranzer: what's your e-mail?
<Riddell> kranzer: yep
<kranzer> Riddell: danikpastushchak90@gmail.com 
<Riddell> groovy, pushed http://commits.kde.org/calligra/bb199c5b50076260a3e5810369ff60e3d4ce00a7
<Riddell> kranzer: task closed, well done!
<kranzer> Riddell: thanks
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: calligra-data and other *-data packages were not built. Can you suggest anything?
<kranzer> Riddell: don't you know when will new tasks be created?
<kranzer> will be created*
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: where?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: in https://launchpad.net/~egormatirov/+archive/ubuntu/calligra/+packages I can see calligra-data_2.8.7-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10.1~ppa1_all.deb
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: it's arch:all (rather than arch:any) which means 1 .deb will work on all architectures because it's just data files so it only gets built on amd64 but used by all
<Riddell> kranzer: when I think of them?  I can make another libreoffice icon name match task
<sitter> pimlibs CI brrrrr
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: oh, ok. Thank you
<kranzer> Riddell: ohh, are there any other ones? 
<Riddell> kranzer: still lots of icons on https://community.kde.org/KDE_Visual_Design_Group/LibreOffice_Breeze to match up if you want to do another 50
<kranzer> Riddell: last time I found only 43
<Riddell> kranzer: you think there aren't any others that match?
<kranzer> Riddell: maybe, they are but I can't find them
<Riddell> kranzer: the breeze icon artist has found a bunch without bothering to tell me you can check if there's any in there which we're missing https://github.com/NitruxSA/plasma-next-icons/tree/master/actions/LO_lc_icons_breeze
<kranzer> Riddell: in that url are only actions
<Riddell> kranzer: yep, I don't know how he selects which ones he uses, artists alas aren't very good at communicating with coders
<kranzer> Riddell: )
<sgclark> Riddell: my power was out most of yesterday/last night and I just got up, any news on this hangout? I likely will not be camera ready anytime soon, things are a mess
<Riddell> sgclark: I hear it's a survival situation in portland, do you have enough food?
<Riddell> sgclark: I think I'll set up an ec2 and rick can show it on 1 screen and show the hangout on another
<sgclark> Riddell: great
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm merging frameworks with kubuntu_unstable and going to do another upload
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah trees down everywhere, it is a mess lol, my concern though is getting the 50 things I was working on when it went out back in order 
<sgclark> Riddell: the frameworks I put in next staging or ?
<sgclark> Riddell: I will need to see where the applications script got to and continue that
<Riddell> sgclark: yep
<sgclark> but first coffee
<Riddell> sgclark: ok cool I'll do frameworks and plasma if you do applications
<Riddell> sgclark: mind that applications isn't complete, some of them never got merged or updated for kf5
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> sgclark: or just say if you can't of course
<sgclark> Riddell: I fixed initial upload to support applications. it can do most of the heavy lifting, I can go back and do what it can't manually np
<sgclark> I am becoming a pythonista with this sok project lol
<sgclark> blech it did not get all that far, running it now while I fix the rest of this mess
<Riddell> I like the word pythonista
<Riddell> worth learning python propertly, useful language and I head popular commercially too
<sgclark> ok that is running, now to get my project back up and running..
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sgclark> hiyas
<BluesKaj> hi sgclark, what's up?
<sgclark> recovering from a major power outage lol
<BluesKaj> aha, my external drive was severly damaged by an outage a few weeks ago, it's toast
<sgclark> ack
<sgclark> so far things seem to be ok
<sgclark> of course I have not looked outside to see what damage the wind did there
<BluesKaj> glad we missed that one
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: Could you please check calligra-l10n? https://launchpad.net/~egormatirov/+archive/ubuntu/calligra/+packages
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: awesome!
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: Should I submit this url to melange or I need to update ~kubuntu-ppa/ppa (I think I need your help in this case)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: just submit that URL, I'll check over the package and copy over to ~kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: done, thank you
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: uploaded! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra-l10n/1:2.8.7-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: copied! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=calligra&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: how do you fancy posting a story on the kubuntu.org website to finish off the task?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: Yes, of course. (But I know english bad). Can you suggest a bit what I should write?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: just copy and paste this and update the details http://www.kubuntu.org/news/calligra-2.8.1
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: what have you done?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: oh you probably need to turn off javascript in konqueror to get it to work
<EgorMatirov> Riddell:  just logged in
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: at news/calligra-2.8.1 click edit and copy the body text
<Riddell> create content -> news
<Riddell> paste in text, update version and releae and backports should be updates ppa
<Riddell> set a friendly url news/calligra-2.8.7
<Riddell> and voila
<EgorMatirov> Riddell:  ... are available for Kubuntu 14.10 and (15.04??)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: yep  14.10 and development version Vivid
<EgorMatirov> Riddell:  ... alongside KDE SC 4.14 (or which one is in Kubuntu Updates PPA now?). And can I mention myself ("Thanks to for his help...")?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: I'll provide you a screenshot from preview (I'm not sure in myself), ok?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: there's nothing else in kubuntu updates ppa now just leave that blank
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: yes by all means give yourself credit, also Sergey who did the calligra package for vivid
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: screenshot is always nice
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: http://hsto.org/files/b2b/96c/085/b2b96c085c614181a5a9bce5666ba3b2.png
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: looks good
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.5.0_vivid.html
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.1.2_vivid.html
<Riddell> sgclark: how's applications doing?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: done. http://www.kubuntu.org/news/calligra-287-out
<sgclark> Riddell: I was told to wait for frameworks to be fixed
<sgclark> Riddell: so I was working on the kf5 ports
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: excellent, full marks, task closed :)
<Riddell> sgclark: kf5 ports good, I'm not sure about this having a system which stops us from working on it
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: thank you. It was interesting to learn how to update deb packages
<Riddell> sitter: can't you turn off the CI if you want to work on making an ISO without fear of someone doing some updates in _archive branches?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah, I was just trying to help :(
<sitter> can't you break things on the other 6 days?
<sgclark> well
<sgclark> I have plenty of other things to break, sorry to have bothered
<sitter> but let's entertain the idea
<sitter> when exactly should I turn off CI?
<sitter> yesterday it broke an hour before the daily kicked in
<sitter> last week I think it was broken early thursday
<Riddell> sitter: turn off merging from _archive branches when you want to get the _unstable branches all built?
<sitter> the week before that late friday
<sitter> so sometime between wednesday and saturday the CI should be disabled because for reasons I can not apprehend all builds must turn red by friday
<Neo31> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> hi Neo31, want to become an elite kubuntu testing ninja?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: if you want a more complex task there's several phonon packages need an update
<Neo31> :) some recommendations Riddell ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: can you add Neo31 to the !testing call ?
<Riddell> Neo31: hang around here and wait for things needing testing
<Neo31> great Riddell :) thanks
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: Hm. Are they really hard? (Since I haven't much experience in package building). Also, for how long will you online today?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: they're not hard one you get the basic structure of the package and the commands used
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: I can set up a shared cloud server for you to work on and then I can see your work directory and help out when you get stuck
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: I'm around for the next 6 hours or so
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: I'm agree then. Cloud server would be nice if it's not very difficult for you.
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: do you have a launchpad account with your ssh key in it?
<sgclark> sitter: to be fair I do fix stuff the same day it breaks, this was a rare case that my power broke and I could not fix it
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: without ssh key. (But I can make it)
<yofel> hm, how do I change the qt4 font settings in plasma5?
<yofel> nvm, found it
<sitter> sgclark: I am not blaming you personally. as a community we consistently break things on friday and thursday only
<sgclark> is that when KDE releases stuff?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5907645928046592 (still needs to be approved I think)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<Riddell> sitter: we break things every day of the week, I think CI should allow for that
<yofel> *sigh* qtconfig doesn't fit on my screen with the large p5 ui...
<sitter> Riddell: no we don't
<sitter> we break things *exclusively* on thursday and friday
<yofel> s/we/everyone/
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<yofel> that's how life is
<ScottK> Because that's right after KDE releases.
<sitter> if something turns red on another day it's either because upstream did something or someone was trying to fix one of the many broken packages
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: done: https://launchpad.net/~egormatirov 
<ScottK> BTW, on the SRU team there is a rule not to release SRUs to -updates on Friday specifically to avoid the case of something broken and no one around to fix it.
<yofel> yeah, but that's about releasing
<yofel> if image building breaks from development done on friday you might just add that day to the weekend
<sgclark> well then you need to add thursday, because of that rare case the persons power goes out for 8 hours and it is all red on Friday!! which is what started this whole thing
 * Sick_Rimmit Ta Dah!!
<Sick_Rimmit> hello everybody
<sgclark> hiiyas
<Sick_Rimmit> RIght, going to start putting together notes for tonight LUG Meeting
<Sick_Rimmit> Anyone familiar with the Ubuntu Packaging guide
<Sick_Rimmit> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<Sick_Rimmit> I have this sense that it half works, but that we have deviated from it, and deprecated some areas.
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: yes, it covers UDD which not very many people like and certainly not in kubuntu
<Riddell> so I generally advise against it
<Sick_Rimmit> UDD please expand "Ubuntu Distributed Development" perhaps ?
<Riddell> that's the one
<Riddell> for every package in the archive it imports it into bzr
<Sick_Rimmit> 10-4
<Riddell> except it imports the upstream source /and/ the packaging
<Riddell> which makes it horrifically complex
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah, maybe that's why my brain collapsed trying to do it
<Riddell> if it just imported the debian/ packaging directories that would be quite nice
<Riddell> but alas no it feels the need to recreate version control for stuff which is already in version control (upstream)
<mitya57> That has a "Traditional packaging" article which describes how to work without UDD
<Riddell> yep
<yofel> to be fair, the "official" gbp packaging workflow also keeps the upstream source in a branch - we just don't do that
<Riddell> gbp?
<yofel> git buildpackage? ^^
<Sick_Rimmit> Looks like the getting setup page is about right..
<Sick_Rimmit> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html
<yofel> yes, you'll want to do pretty much everything on that page
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, Now in our KDE Community, quick flick through an I don't see a How to do packaging guide.. which is what I am hoping to write
<Sick_Rimmit> Not in 2 hours this afternoon you understand, 
<Sick_Rimmit> but just to get started.
<Riddell> what do you want to cover?
<Sick_Rimmit> But I don't want to duplicate, so I'm checking in here to see 
<Sick_Rimmit> Ideally I want to take a newbie (like me) by the hand, from understanding, how Kubuntu uses Ubuntu principles
<Sick_Rimmit> But also sources KDE software form upstream and works closely with them
<Sick_Rimmit> then how to get setup
<Sick_Rimmit> and have a crack at packaging your first rap
<Sick_Rimmit> brb
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-224-243-43.compute-1.amazonaws.com   then run byoby
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-224-243-43.compute-1.amazonaws.com   then run byobu
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: ok you're in
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: this is a cloud server from amazon aws ec2 and we can both share the terminal through byobu (gnu screen)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: first thing is to update the phonon package to a new version
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: do you know how to get started?
<Riddell> work in ~/mnt, more disk space there
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: task is still unavailable :(
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: ok, got it
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: shrug, someone will approve it at some point, I don't have access to do that
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: so do you know where to start?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: sorry, I didn't saw this message ><: "first thing is to update the phonon package to a new version"
<Riddell> that's it
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: so, I need to update phonon's deb package. Got it
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: it's a funny package because it builds phonon twice, once for qt4 and once for qt5
<Riddell> but shouldn't be hard to just update to a new version
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: I just exported some language settings to stop it complaining about not being spanish
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: got it. thank you :)
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: now I need to download latest release of Phonon and latest diff from package, right?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: download current package (apt-get source will do)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: download new tar from download.kde.org
<Riddell> copy over debian/ packaging into new tar
<Riddell> add changelog with dch
<Riddell> build with debuild 
<Riddell> check for problems :)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: oh what text editor do you know on terminal?
<Riddell> I have EDITOR=emacs
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: vim :)
<Riddell> change that then
<Riddell> emacs uses seem to be too rare these days
<sgclark> Riddell: heh I tried, just been using vi for too long
<sgclark> fun when nano opens up too, I have vi commands all over lol
<yofel> yeah, it's always fun to watch people sitting before VI wondering how to get out
<sgclark> lol
<yofel> I usually need a couple seconds to remember how to quit nano when I see it...
<sgclark> same
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: copy and paste is your friend
<BluesKaj> ctl+o,enter,ctrl+x iirc
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: you just have a type in the package name, copy and paste it
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: I already copy-pasted it o_O
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I think sgclark may not be able to make tonight 
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: ouch, got it
<sitter> the sad thing with nano of course is that it tells you what your shortcuts are even... except normal people don't know that ^ means ctrl. so that's the mootest thing ever
<sgclark> right, I am too busy cleaning up messes from my power outage, I am so sorry :(
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: sorry, I will wait your woorking with EgorMatirov, ping me when your clear
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: It's all good, really no problem 
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: now is fine
<Riddell> sgclark: I should be able to manage don't worry
<sgclark> thank you
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: use  debuild -j2  on this dual core machine, it'll go twice as fast
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: OK take a look at this http://exeter.lug.org.uk/index.php/projects
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: hmm, not sure what happened, let me look
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: This is what I will present to the group, after you..
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: oh it's looking in the 4.8.2 sources, yuo need to change the version number in debian/changelog
<Riddell> 4:4.8.2-0ubuntu2 -> 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I think if oyu join us in Hangout, and talk about Kubuntu, the community and do a demo of packaging 
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: something simple
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw I have violin class this evening, so idk if I can make it in time
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you will present it after me? not before?
<Sick_Rimmit> I will record the hangout, and the 2nd laptop screen, I can merge this into a video later
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I was thinking about not taking too much of your time, or making to too late for you
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: oh just rename the upstream tar to follow the pattern needed by .deb packaging
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: same as the current one
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: If we get you into Hangout at 8:55 (7:55 UK) 
<soee> Frameworks 5.5.0 released :o
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell:  could you take us through the packaging journey in around 30 minutes ?
<Riddell> soee: I know (cos I released it) compiling away http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.5.0_vivid.html
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: yep, any thoughts on what to package? a nice game maybe?
<Riddell> ooh I wonder if the screensave would work
<soee> ah cool :)
<Riddell> d_ed: ping! does your screensaver work?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes a game would be perfect, as we have a few youngsters that will appeal to
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: On laptop 2 Shared SSH Terminal to EC2 (On Projector 2) I can run recordmydesktop to capture that stream
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: If I set the Hangout up as onair it will pipe that to my YouTube channel for later, and I can download
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Then I can edit it all up in kdenlive, just as soon as I have packaged the patched libav files required to get the sound working in 15.04 ;-)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Then I can embed that video in the web page I shared with you, and use this for the basis to flesh out a full Kubuntu packaging guide for us, along with Video (Which we can remake in better quality if you like )
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Maybe we could make a new video together at FOSDEM ??
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: done, but not signed. What about it?
<Riddell> I think fosdem will be too busy for that unless it's a video about beer!
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: elite!
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: checked the output from list-missing and lintian (in the build log) ?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: list-missing: empty. Lintian have 2 warnings
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: what are the warnings?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: one about root rights. second is about out-of-date-standards-version
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ssh ubuntu@exeter.kubuntu.co.uk
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: ok nothing important, we're good to upload
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: run  debuild -S  to make the source "package"
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: password ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: exeter
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: groovy
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: debsign failed. Shoild I import my key? (And how can I do it?)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: great.  I'll sign it then you can upload it
<Riddell> the ubuntu archive will only accept packages signed by ubuntu devs, reasonably enough
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: I just ran  debsign  -r ec2-54-224-243-43.compute-1.amazonaws.com:/home/ubuntu/mnt/src/phonon/phonon_4.8.3-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: and you can see it's now got a pgp signature
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: check the .changes file to be sure it's uploading the right things to the right release
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: then   dput ubuntu foo.changes
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: ok, cool. ( I need to sign only .changes file?)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: with debsign if you tell it to sign the .changes file it'll also sign the .dsc file
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: debsign is usually ran as part of debuild but in this case my keys were not on the server (to stop you stealing my identity)
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: oh  dput --something
<Riddell> man dput  will know
<Riddell> --unchecked maybe
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: got it. Should I dput ubuntu phonon.(version,etc).changes,  right?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: yep
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: done, thank you. (I wasn't sure about "ubuntu")
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: hoorah, it'll appear at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon and you can watch it there
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: now you need to do the same thing for phonon-backends
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: phonon4qt5-backend-gstreamer phonon-backend-gstreamer phonon-backend-vlc 
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: does this screensaver work for you? http://blog.davidedmundson.co.uk/node/73
<Sick_Rimmit> 1 sec
<Sick_Rimmit> That's really cool, 
<Sick_Rimmit> My Plasma5 Laptop is at work, so I have my 14.10 laptop and another Ubuntu 12.04 netbook
<Sick_Rimmit> Aside though, I want that screensaver so I can show off to all the Windows 8 Goons in my office :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> I was in a dev meeting yesterday, and the team saw Plasma5...
<Sick_Rimmit> They we're all going OOOoooo Transparent windows wow
<Sick_Rimmit> :-)
<Riddell> the screensaver doesn't work for me so I guess that's no good to package
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 on kubuntu 15.04 here... copy & paste is intermittent ...quite frustrating
<Sick_Rimmit> Hey Dave_Edmundsons Telephathy stuff looks really really cool
<Sick_Rimmit> http://vimeo.com/30065731
<Riddell> that's oor d_ed 
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: but it's also " 3 years ago"
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Ah well I hope he gets it working well. Can you imaging a click and drag = instant mega fireworks explosion..
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Proper sound effects would be good to, rather than making the noises youself ;-)
<BluesKaj> never thought of telepathy as cool :)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: -j2 not -j3, else you'll kill the server
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: ouch, sorry.
<Sick_Rimmit> BluesKaj: really! I I am a big fan of video conf, I would like to see telepathy doing that stuff really well
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: could you sign it please?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: in the debian/control files can you change  Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers  to  Maintainer: Debian/Kubuntu Qt/KDE Maintainers
<BluesKaj> Sick_Rimmit, just teasing, never used telepathy:)
<Riddell> that'll keep things happier
<Sick_Rimmit> BluesKaj: No neither for me, only just started looking at it, but the video link^ shows some nice Plasmoid integrations]
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: what's about mail? Sould I add something?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: nope that's all good
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: and should I do debuild again?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: debuild -S  yes
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: done
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: signed!
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: phonon all compiled https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon/4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> it'll get some automated checks before going into the archive
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: done
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-vlc/0.8.2-1ubuntu1 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/4:4.8.1-1ubuntu0
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: yay, well done, I'll close the task
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: oh I think you need to upload something
<Riddell> upload the .changes file if you can't think of anything else
<Riddell> and link to the links you pasted above
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: I already uploading links to launchpad
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: hmm, I don't have a close button
<Riddell> maybe you were too fast :)
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: I didn't upload last one yet :)
<Riddell> maybe you need to ask for a review
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: done. (I just wanted to have all 3 links attached)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: closed! well done.  you can join the yellow belts team if you want a badge or to keep helping with kubuntu packaging :) https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas-yellow-belts
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: thank you very much! This task was very cognitive for me
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: can I shut down the ec2 server?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: yes, of course
<soee> Riddell: calligra 2.8.6 is not availabel in Vivid ?
<soee> *2.8.7
<Riddell> soee: it's in vivid-proposed, testing encouraged
<Riddell> but things are getting a bit blocked by some regression in the automated tests
<soee> ah ok, wher ecan i find some girt repository to check latest Plasama chnages ?
<Sick_Rimmit> I think this might be in the wrong place
<Sick_Rimmit> It is my formal application to become a Kubuntu member :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<sgclark> +1
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ooh exciting
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: but it should be just a link there, put your info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RickTimmis
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha - right o
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I got the fireworks running so I'll package that in the talk
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah that's brilliant
<soee> are you going to stream this talk ? :)
<Riddell> it'll be on a google hangout, dunno if Sick_Rimmit will let others join
<Sick_Rimmit> Yep certainly can, am happy to make it public
<soee> the framneworks will land in vivid any soon ?
<soee> 5.5
<Riddell> soee: testing needed for frameworks and plasma
<Riddell> soee: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-staging
<Riddell> but frameworks is incomplete http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.5.0_vivid.html
<soee> so it sbetter to wait a bit
<Sick_Rimmit> Shiny membership application profile https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RickTimmis#preview
<Sick_Rimmit> You can tell I got a day off from work today
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: where is the testimonials section? :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh, let me check that..
<Sick_Rimmit> Tis there now
<sgclark> ty
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: got my testimonial in :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Bless you Scarlet.... shucks I have a big smile on my face now. Thank You
<sgclark> so sitter Riddell will it be safe to work on applications my afternoon? in theory you all will be gone
<Riddell> sgclark: it's safe now, sitter made his cd image from yesterday's images
<sgclark> ahh ok great
<Riddell> sgclark: and also don't let him bully you, if ci breaks that's a ci problem, no reason why we should care
<Riddell> he's such a mean bully is sitter
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> you have to watch for the ones in bow ties, they're always the nasty ones
<sgclark> bowties are cool
<Riddell> that's what they said about fezes and look how that turned out
<sgclark> lol
<ScottK> The problem may be limited to Austrians with Fez.
<Sick_Rimmit> On our https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Membership page we have
<Sick_Rimmit> The regular way to apply for membership is to provide your information on the Kubuntu/Meetings page
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: do you have a plasma 5 machine with you?
<Sick_Rimmit> No, it is at work
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: will you for the lug?
<Sick_Rimmit> No, this laptop is 14.10 but it using standard Plasma4
<Riddell> soee, sgclark: anyone able to test this .deb? starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/fireworks_0.0~1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<sgclark> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> it's really important, I feel this fireworks screensaver could help make it the year of the linux desktop
<Riddell> especially because it has the voice of d_ed as the sound effect
<Sick_Rimmit> I believe 2015 is the year of the Linux Desktop
<Riddell> it will be once we have fireworks on the desktop
<sgclark> ooooh
<Sick_Rimmit> It's been my annual Mantra since 2001 :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> It's tempting to update this laptop to Plasma5 but I get this sense I will break everything
<sgclark> err
<Sick_Rimmit> then I will be panicking to get stuff setup at the meeting
<sgclark> where do I set screensavers? seems I am having a old person moment
<Riddell> sgclark: it's a wallpaper not a screensaver
<Riddell> sgclark: on desktop right click -> desktop settings
<sgclark> oh
<Riddell> sgclark: wallpaper type (second drop down box) -> fireworks
<sgclark> hmm desktop settings not there
<Riddell> huh?
<Sick_Rimmit> Can anyone point me in the direction of the council meetings schedule, I would like to add my application for membership to the agenda if possible
<sgclark> got to it another way
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: there's no schedule you have to schedule a meeting
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: we're not making this easy on you!
<Riddell> sgclark: make sure you turn no the pow pow pow
<Riddell> turn on
 * Sick_Rimmit wonders whether sgclark can keep up with me of old person moments ;-)
<Sick_Rimmit> I like scheduling meetings, do we have place for that ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: doodle.com
<sgclark> Riddell: well it installed and I selected it, but all I see is a lovely skyline, no sounds or anything
<Riddell> sgclark: click on it?
<Sick_Rimmit> tee hee
 * Sick_Rimmit grins
<Sick_Rimmit> Peewoo, peewoo, woosh
<Sick_Rimmit> pop, bang
<sgclark> nothing, but I am sure it is my machine, it has been behaving oddly for some time
<Sick_Rimmit> :-(
<Riddell> sgclark: click above the skyline?
<sgclark> Riddell: I have clicked all over lol
<Riddell> meh
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> omg
<Sick_Rimmit> Hey
<Sick_Rimmit> Ha ha
<sgclark> that scared the beeggees outta me
<Sick_Rimmit> I wish I had it
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: so will you have a plasma 5 machine at the lug?
<sgclark> Riddell: so yeah it works on the default activity...
<Riddell> sgclark: oh but you were on another activity?
<sgclark> Riddell: right, my packaging one
<Sick_Rimmit> Well the only thing I could do is apt-get plasma5 on this laptop, but if it goes bang we're stuffed
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I don't suppose anyone in the lug has one?
<yofel> you could just run virtualbox fullscreen 
<Sick_Rimmit> Ooh
<Sick_Rimmit> yofel: genius..
<Sick_Rimmit> Lets try it
<yofel> That's what I did in Munich to give the impression of being modern :P
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: so in two hours the hangout will start?
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes that's correct
<Sick_Rimmit> lol
<Sick_Rimmit> sorry lol, was at a much earlier comment, my IRC window wasn't fully scrolled down
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: With the Travel and Accomodation costs at FOSDEM, it there any help available with those ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: there is for kubuntu members yes
<Riddell> and food
<Riddell> and anything else you can claim for
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: OK that's really useul. I trust it's a post expenditure claim, supported with receipts /
<Sick_Rimmit> ?
<Riddell> I've never bothered to send receipts
<Riddell> although they did ask for them
<Riddell> once
<Riddell> it's from donations given by for use by ubuntu community flavours, it's our money so we shouldn't let it go to waste
<sgclark> Riddell: err really? I was told food was not covered by valorie
 * sgclark wishes she knew it was...
<Riddell> I just claim for everything
<Riddell> sgclark: just put in another claim if you have more to claim for
<sgclark> heh now I know , that hurt lol
<sgclark> I did not save reciepts.. :( I know for next time though
<Riddell> I really wonder why these frameworks packages need a manual retry
<Riddell> launchpad should be smart enough to work it out
<Riddell> it's most annoying
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: OK, well I can collect receipts and provide them, help with travel and accomodation would be brilliant, I'm happy to cover any other costs 
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: really it's money sitting in canonical's bank account that is intended for us to use, if we don't use it all those donations will have gone to waste, don't be afraid to claim on  it
<Riddell> beer included
<Sick_Rimmit> Can we use it to get some promo stuff for the FOSDEM Stall ?
<Riddell> hmm, good idea
<Sick_Rimmit> Let me share something with you on G+ give me 2 minutes
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hopefully I just shared some photos of my event stand with you.
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I own this beast, not the Big Screens.
<Riddell> I see them
<Riddell> which beast? the background?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I was looking at UK Conferences, if we had some Kubuntu Artwork made to hang of this, we could use it at Shows and Events ;-)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: UKIP? you a farage fan?
<Sick_Rimmit> The whole stand, Backdrop, reception desk, small monitor
<Sick_Rimmit> Nah
<Sick_Rimmit> theunituk.com is a Alt Media news channel project that I worked on
<Sick_Rimmit> But the stand belonged to my company Abazander.com
<Sick_Rimmit> The artwork backdrop is just screenprinted vinyl, same for reception desk.
<Sick_Rimmit> Just an idea
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: well yes we want something
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: although it's mostly a KDE stand not kubuntu :)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: here's what we get http://dot.kde.org/sites/dot.kde.org/files/KDE_eV_in_action_big.jpg
<Riddell> a table
<Riddell> with glass we can stick stuff to if we need to
<Riddell> so some kde posters on that would be great
<Riddell> not sure there's space for your stand however
<Riddell> for some reason they put us next to gnome
<Riddell> so far we've avoided coming to blows
<Sick_Rimmit> Right, well we're not taking my stand then :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> I love gnome, that is that new goupon savers voucher right? 
<Sick_Rimmit> lol
<Riddell> meh, KDE needs to be sued by someone like that, gnome got loads of money from that
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: we need posters and stickers organised, anything you can help with?
<Sick_Rimmit> Any jip from the Gnome table will be firmly rebuked with Groupon comments
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Sure, got any artwork, or do we need that too ?
<rberg_> ohh I want that K heart shirt so badly
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: last year I got these .svgs made into stickers for namebadges http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/2014/
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ordered the stickers on vistaprint
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: so they probably want being updated with the plasma 5 wallpaper and the year updated and they're good
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: 
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: OK, I'll look into this
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: for posters I've got some cloth ones from these people before http://www.flags.co.uk
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: just use KDE logo and maybe Plasma 5 image or other easy clipart
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I'll put you down for posters and name badge stickers if that's ok?
 * Riddell goes to get food before the talk
<Sick_Rimmit> NP
<Riddell> hi my_names_dave 
<alket> hello dave :)
<Riddell> sitter: hmm all this CI and I still need to add a new build-dep to ktexteditor and new files in plasma-desktop
<Riddell> oh we need a newer git :(
<Riddell> soee: frameworks and plasma good to test now
<Riddell> in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-staging
<Riddell> !testers | KF5 and plasma in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-staging
<ubottu> KF5 and plasma in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-staging: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlue  for information
<alket> thanks
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, off to the meeting be back in IRC in about 20 minutes
<sgclark> I have never heard of half the people on that list lol
<Riddell> the ones you don't know will be people who come in saying "i want to help test kubuntu" like neo31 did today and i get them added to that and they never come back
<Riddell> let's see if neo31 comes back
<sgclark> ahh :) might you add me, I think I have tested an item or two :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: please add sgclark and neo31 to !testers call
 * sgclark never comes back
<Riddell> nooo, come back! we still need these applications packages!
<sgclark> ksnakeduel in not in kubuntu_vivid_archive, kf5 port?
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> almost done, just packaging the ports while I am at it
<Riddell> sgclark: ksnakeduel is weird, it's named ktron in debian I think
<Riddell> because that's the old name in kde
<Riddell> and it half changed it's name in kde
<Riddell> although sometimes it's called kdesnake too
<Riddell> and I've not found who to ask if I can just tidy up the mess
<sgclark> oh hmm ok clear as mud lol
<Riddell> anyway us and debian have different source and binary package names
<sgclark> so try ktron in this script... or ?
<Riddell> hmm, maybe leave it for now
<sgclark> setting aside then
<Riddell> and we can sort it out upstream with one name and get that name used in debian and all will be happy
<sgclark> ok
 * Riddell adds trello item
<yofel> do sort it out upstream please, a ktron.desktop which launches "KSnakeDuel" is just confusingf
<yofel> FWIW, the binary is still named ktron as well
<soee> Riddell: will test frameworka and plasma later when ill be at home
<sgclark> Riddell: err what is the story on libkface
<Riddell> sgclark: it's a new package
<Riddell> currently part of digikam I think
<Riddell> needs doing from scratch
<Riddell> and watching out how it fits with the version from digikam
<sgclark> ahh ok, going on my deal with later list :)
<Riddell> manana as we say in catalunya
<sgclark> hehe
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit!
<Riddell> https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/cmttq6lf7jb5hpch3k8ke5s6ir4  something happening
<Riddell> not sure what
<Riddell> soee: ↑
<yofel> the version from digikam is < 0 IIRC, so that should be no problem
<yofel> for us, debian will need a breaks/replaces: digikam-extra-libs or so
<shadeslayer> how's it going with the hangout
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you just missed it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: aw :(
<shadeslayer> I just got free
<Riddell> it was awesome, we were dancing on the tables, you missed out
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | KF5 5.5 Status: http://goo.gl/5rMNsD | Applications 14/12.0 Status http://goo.gl/lFQbkR
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | KF5 5.5 Status: http://goo.gl/5rMNsD | Applications 14.12.0 Status http://goo.gl/lFQbkR
<sgclark> Riddell: it is still uploading but all but the few oddballs are done
<shadeslayer> on the tables? :O
<shadeslayer> I'm sure there's a recording
<sgclark> one port done, working on kig now
<Riddell> sgclark: excellent, great stuff!
<Riddell> and kf5 and plasma are good to upload to the archive
<Riddell> then hopefully we can backport to utopic
<Riddell> but now it's friday and I need to go home, adios!
<sgclark> have a good weekend
<soee> back
<soee> Riddell: so frameworks and plasma dont need testing anymore ? approved to move to archive ?
<soee> sgclark:  ^ ?
<sgclark> soee: still needs testing afaik
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Hi Scarlet
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm here with the LUG group
<sgclark> hiyas
 * Sick_Rimmit waves to s
 * Sick_Rimmit to soee
<Riddell> hi Sick_Rimmit 
<Riddell> hi lug
<Riddell> soee: yes they need tested!
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi, we're just looking around at tLP, Kunbuntu CI etc..
<soee> Riddell: but they are not ready yet right? is see one red on kf5 list
<sgclark> version incorrect, what is that?? lol
<Riddell> soee: that's fine it's just the scripts confused by the version number
<Riddell> extra-cmake-modules has a different version number to the rest for some reason
<sgclark> ahh yes right, never saw that before though, that I recall anyway
<Riddell> sgclark: I changed the script to include it, previous it only included anything with the same version number which missed out bits
<sgclark> ahh
<sitter> Riddell: there is no newer git
<Riddell> sad
<soee> is there anything else in next-stageind except kf5 and plasma ?
<sgclark> Riddell: err  kdelibs5-dev >= 4:14.12.0 this is confused as I am I think
<sgclark> soee: well applications I hope to finish today, still building though
<Riddell> hmm so I'm releasing something which needs an unreleased library, great
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> that is not good
<Riddell> sgclark: ah probably kdelibs5-dev needs removed from kf5-dev-latest-vivid.txt
<Riddell> or whatever it's using
<sgclark> oh hmm, well the damage is done with these packages
<sgclark> remove the version requirement?
<Riddell> can do
<sgclark> change to kdelibs5-dev
<sgclark> ?
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> bash scriptyness coming up
<soee> sgclark: so ping me when they ready ill do mass update :D
<sgclark> soee: ok
<Sick_Rimmit> Thanks folks, we closing up now
<Sick_Rimmit> see you soon
<Sick_Rimmit> bye
<Riddell> soee: kf5 and plasma is ready now
<soee> hmm i have phonon-backend-vlc intalled but it is not listed on teh list in system settings, i see only gstreamer, is vlc banned maybe somehow ?
<soee> Riddell: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-staging right ?
<soee> can i upgrade only frameworks and plasma and leave apps ifg they are tehre also ?
<sgclark> apps are in ninjas
<soee> ahh :)
<soee> i thought you said they are in staging, my fault
<soee> ok this packages are going to be removed: libfam0 libgit2-21 libhttp-parser2.1 qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin qml-module-org-kde-kio
<soee> Riddell: not a single error during upgrade, rebooted and all works stable
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-13
<valorie> sgclark: sorry to hear things got bad down there
<valorie> usually we are the first to lose power, but not a flicker here
<sgclark> valorie: lol yeah things were a mess
<sgclark> was up to 100K outages when my phone died
<valorie> I guess it hit elsewhere around here, but we must have been eye of the storm or something
<sgclark> not sure what the final tally was
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> there were power trucks all over the place last night as I came home from my dad's
<sgclark> yeah we had many roads closed
<valorie> and lightning in the clouds, which was impressive
<sgclark> trees everywhere..
<valorie> I'm glad you are ok
<sgclark> :)
<sgclark> ty
<bkerensa> Riddell: I didn't know there was a Kubuntu for Mac http://download121.com/downloads/107779
<bkerensa> :)
<sgclark> Platform: Windows
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> now that is funny
<bkerensa> valorie: we having greek dinner in April?
<valorie> that is my usual place to eat indeed!
<valorie> you are coming north for LFNW?
<sgclark> I am
<bkerensa> valorie: yeah that is the plan
<valorie> excellent
<sgclark> kde recruited me at akademy lol
<valorie> :-)
<sgclark> and I am helping with oregon ubuntu
<valorie> today was my husband Bob's last day at work
<sgclark> with a sprinkle of kubuntu lol
<sgclark> oh why, he stir crazy yet?
<valorie> he's got vacation until the end of the year when retirement becomes official
<sgclark> err wow
<sgclark> when is his trip?
<valorie> first of the year, maybe
<valorie> he'll leave mid-april to may, depending on the weather in Cali
<sgclark> cool
<valorie> so all my plans are a bit up in the air as a result
<sgclark> I bet
<valorie> I'm going no matter what
<valorie> but someone will have to check on my cat Alice -- either bob or maybe my niece
<bkerensa> valorie: when is there going to be a Academy in North America?
<bkerensa> :D
<sgclark> not likely :( we are trying for Canada though
<valorie> won't happen
<valorie> however, perhaps we can get Camp KDE running again
<bkerensa> valorie: why the euro centric focus?
<valorie> bkerensa: all the people are there
<bkerensa> you are not
<bkerensa> neither is sgclark 
<valorie> I would say 80% of KDE is German
<bkerensa> and when euro centric only growth will happen in Europe
<valorie> another 15% in the rest of Europe
<bkerensa> valorie: is Academy usually in Germany>
<valorie> no, it hops all over Europe
<bkerensa> Mm
<valorie> probably Berlin in 2015 though
<bkerensa> I just came back from Berlin
<bkerensa> it was so wonderful
<sgclark> ooh neat
<valorie> I'm looking forward to it
<sgclark> looking forward to that :)
<bkerensa> I think going back to Berlin this summer or to Greece
<bkerensa> preferring Greene obviously
<bkerensa> greece*
<valorie> I would love to go to Greece, yes
<valorie> we'll see; it's a busy year
<sgclark> me too
<bkerensa> although it feels like I did not sleep in europe
<bkerensa> the jet lag was terrible
<valorie> oh, that sucks
<valorie> going that direction the jetlag is usually only one day for me
<valorie> it's after I get home that it's bad
<bkerensa> well I was unable to sleep on the way
<bkerensa> people kept knocking my elbow and punching on the tv screens
<bkerensa> so when I landed I had no sleep and tried to just stay awake the first day
<valorie> that's why I usually don't sleep before leaving
<bkerensa> but yes the return was even worse
<bkerensa> my sleep was out of sync for two weeks
<bkerensa> I was up till 10am when I returned
<valorie> sleep on the plane, get an early night the first night, and bob's your uncle
<bkerensa> valorie: well I didn't and I took a ambien 10 mins into the flight
<bkerensa> so imagine I was a zombie trying to sleep on the flight
<bkerensa> lol
<valorie> running this summer I'm sure helped for the first trip
<valorie> hardly any jetlag
<valorie> but the second one, terrible
<valorie> oh gosh, ambien would knock me dead
<valorie> probably literally
<valorie> ok, time for pizza!
<valorie> I'll be back
<bkerensa> mfbt!
<valorie> mfbt?
<valorie> http://isitmfbt.com/
<valorie> urban dictionary comes through for me
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: happy audience last night?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes that were really impressed
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: We had a young lad, Christopher ( 11 or 12 ) he was transfixed
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Afterwards I took them all through the Tools, Launchpad etc.. he was really interested in it
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I was disappointed with the numbers who turned out, and it's a shame because they missed a really good intro
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: how many were there?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I asked lots of questions, and people we're really pleased when they realised that these tools apply to all Debian distros
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: 7 people
<Riddell> plenty enough
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I'd really like to do the same process again with you, but in different setting
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I thought about getting you back on to AtRandom, specifically on Packaging. 
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Then this time, I would be in my home office, with my recording setup, and would be able to captured the shared ec2 session etc..
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: From this I could also then produce a really nice intro to packaging video, which we could use as part of our packaging guide
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: yeah that could work
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: OK, I will organise that and come back to you with some ideas for dates
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Finally, thank you again for your time last night I really appreciated it, and I think it went well
<valorie> Sick_Rimmit: are you going to do a youtube with the session tonight, or redo?
<valorie> last night, I mean
<valorie> (still night here, confusing)
<valorie> this guy has an interesting reaction: http://aveemashfaq.blogspot.in/2014/12/my-experience-on-kde-and-takeaways.html
<Riddell> interesting, the little things are what makes people choose
<Riddell> win key as menu launcher kde has never had, maybe we should but I've also never seen anyone ask for it before
<valorie> me either, nor have I heard of it in other desktops
<valorie> and I don't know what he means by universal proxy
<valorie> but I guess we don't have and others do
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I will embed what we got on the LUG page, but I want to repeat, and get a much better version.
<yofel> Riddell: win/meta as launcher key is something I've seen people ask several times, but with kde's way of only allowing meta as a modifier that's not possible
<yofel> and yes, I personally never ever type alt+f1 but use the mouse to use kickoff whenever I need it. Meta+Space to launch krunner is about the most I can live with
<yofel> that alt+space seems to be the new default for that is a good thing really
<soee> good morning
<soee> Riddell: see that https://plus.google.com/103317747728601767381/posts/YCeiaJcQpCF ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Ok, I've got some time, and I'd like to follow up on last nights session and try some packaging for myself
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I've added the video to the LUG Website -page for completeness
<soee> sgclark: just did the apps  upgrade to 14.12.0 - all good :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: ping! I have a question on kdenlive patches
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: which is?
<Sick_Rimmit> kdenlive 0.9.10 latest release
<Sick_Rimmit> debuild -S fails with an error, can;t apply patch
<Sick_Rimmit> Patches done by Riddell
<Sick_Rimmit> My grokking of this is still poor
<yofel> can you paste the full exact error output please?
<Sick_Rimmit> might be my invocation of debuild command
<yofel> no, probably not
<Sick_Rimmit> I have a desktop keywords patch for 0.9.6, which looks to change a line in something
<yofel> looking at the patch I can see why it would fail, but I want to know what quilt actually says
<Sick_Rimmit> Patch compains of too much fuzz
<yofel> aaah
<Sick_Rimmit> let me paste bin poutput
<yofel> the keyword patch isn't by Riddell though..
<yofel> the include one is
<Sick_Rimmit> !kuboto pastebin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kuboto pastebin
<yofel> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sick_Rimmit> !pastebin
<Sick_Rimmit> my memory is crap
<yofel> nah, having 2 bots is confusing sometimes ^^
<yofel> well, 3 really
<Sick_Rimmit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9501289/
<yofel> "No file to patch.  Skipping patch." err... o.O
<Sick_Rimmit> SO I brought in the update using uscan
<Sick_Rimmit> is it looking for kdenlive-0.9.6.orig files
<yofel> 0.9.6? shouldn't it be 0.9.8?
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: what's the previous version in your changelog?
<yofel> bah, they moved the desktop file
<Sick_Rimmit> That was my thought, butI thought I'd start  asking
<Sick_Rimmit> let me look at that
<yofel> oh, you got the 0.9.6 from the patch?
<Sick_Rimmit> hang on give me 2 minutes
<Sick_Rimmit> Previous entry in changelog
<Sick_Rimmit> kdenlive (0.9.8-1ubuntu2) utopic
<yofel> ok good
<yofel> I thought you had the 0.9.6 source, but you just said the version that's noted in the diff
<Sick_Rimmit> previous was 0.9.8 also, then it was 0.9.6
<Sick_Rimmit> /debian/patches has
<Sick_Rimmit> 01-desktop-keywords.diff  kubuntu_armhf-missing-include.diff  opengl_optional.patch  series
<yofel> ok so, the patch is failing because it's trying to patch "src/kdenlive.desktop", which doesn't exist
<yofel> they were so nice to move the desktop file to "data/kdenlive.desktop"
<Sick_Rimmit> Its the 01-desktop patch that calls those commands
<yofel> so the patch needs to be updated
<Sick_Rimmit> Would I just bump the versions
<Sick_Rimmit> Maybe its this line
<Sick_Rimmit> diff -Naur kdenlive-0.9.6.orig/src/kdenlive.desktop kdenlive-0.9.6/src/kdenlive.desktop
<yofel> no, if you look at the patch path you see "kdenlive-0.9.6.orig/src/kdenlive.desktop"
<yofel> quilt applies patches with -p1, which leaves "src/kdenlive.desktop"
<yofel>  so the actual package directory doesn't matter
<yofel> the *problem* is "src"
<yofel> as the file is now in data/ not src/
 * Sick_Rimmit whirr go the cogs in my brain grokking
<yofel> if we want to do this quick, just replacing src with data should fix it
 * Sick_Rimmit Ping got it I see what your saying
<Sick_Rimmit> OK I will edit patch file appropraitely
<Sick_Rimmit> yofel: Were you using some find foo to discover that ?
<yofel> i did run 'find -iname kdenlive.desktop' in kdenlive-0.9.10 to find the file, yes ^^
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK, adding that tip to my notes :-)
<yofel> if that wouldn't have found the file, I would've cloned the git repository and traced the log..
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes I see, this would let you search the log for the file and figure out what happened to it, yes ?
<yofel> yep :)
<Sick_Rimmit> New problem, which I might of figured out
<Sick_Rimmit> there is another patch file that wants to add and include <Qpainter> to src/recmonitor.cpp 
<Sick_Rimmit> That file already has that include in it
<Sick_Rimmit> I grok that this means it's been updated in the source upsream
<Sick_Rimmit> and we can drop tht patch from /debian/patches
<yofel> right
<Sick_Rimmit> YaY !
<Sick_Rimmit> Ha ha ha this I am very pleased with
<Sick_Rimmit> OK getting better found this on debian wiki
<Sick_Rimmit> Remove its name from debian/patches/series
<Sick_Rimmit> Back of the net Woo Hoo
<Sick_Rimmit> A little # in the series file and the jobs a good un
<yofel> yep, if the package builds fine later you can remove the name from series from good and delete the patch file
<yofel> s/from/for/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "yep, if the package builds fine later you can remove the name for series from good and delete the patch file"
<Sick_Rimmit> I got this back from Lintian
<Sick_Rimmit> Remove its name from debian/patches/series
<yofel> *sigh* sed fail
<Sick_Rimmit> sorry
<Sick_Rimmit> mistake 
<yofel> we have a lintian warning for that now o.O?
<Sick_Rimmit> Now running lintian...
<Sick_Rimmit> E: kdenlive source: build-depends-on-obsolete-package build-depends: hardening-wrapper => use dpkg-buildflags instead
<Sick_Rimmit> That back ^
<yofel> aah
<Sick_Rimmit> Now this could be the source of the kdenlive audio problem
<yofel> for lintian always google the name (here: build-depends-on-obsolete-package) you'll usually get the explenation as the first result
<Sick_Rimmit> In that currently kdenlive doesn;t render audio
<yofel> hm, I don't think it would, hardening is about security related compiler flags... (who knows what those might mess with though)
<Sick_Rimmit> Maybe its because I'm running utopic, but spec the build for vivid.
<Sick_Rimmit> I think I'll try pbuilder on the dsc file 
<Sick_Rimmit> see what happens
<yofel> nah, as I said, read the lintian error description
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm confused by that
<Sick_Rimmit> as it looks like its saying build-depends is obsolete
<Sick_Rimmit> build-depends-on-obsolete-package build-depends:
<yofel> no, you build-depend on a package that's not supposed to be used anymore
<yofel> "build-depends: hardening-wrapper" should go away
<yofel> the 2nd part tells you what to do (in a very non-descriptive way)
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh is hardening-wrapper the package
<yofel> right
<Sick_Rimmit> I thought it was teh error
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha
<Sick_Rimmit> OK
<yofel> essentially the package set a set of default security compiler flags during build, that's done by dpkg-buildflags nowadays
<Sick_Rimmit> No so I didn't grok
<Sick_Rimmit> Google shows lots of hardening-wrapper issues for all sorts fo different packages
<Sick_Rimmit> But understand what you said
<yofel> well yeah, not all packages are updated immediately
<yofel> theoretically you could also just ignore the error for now. Not nice, but it's not like hardening-wrapper is already gone
<yofel> porting that can be done by the debian maintainer
<Sick_Rimmit> Now I see
<Sick_Rimmit> https://wiki.debian.org/Hardening#hardening-wrapper
<Sick_Rimmit> I wasn't getting what was going on
<Sick_Rimmit> Maybe I could modify the debian/rules file to unspecify use of hardening-wrapper at build time
<Sick_Rimmit> ?
<yofel> I'm not sure... if I read the dpkg-buildflags manpage right just setting "export DEB_BUILD_MAINT_OPTIONS=hardening=+all" would be enough o.O?
<yofel> https://wiki.debian.org/Hardening#dpkg-buildflags explains it
<yofel> But I would talk to someone that knows more about this or leave it to debian for now
<Sick_Rimmit> Would you manual change the rules file, or make a patch and add it to patches ?
<yofel> former, you don't make patches for modifications to the packaging
<Sick_Rimmit> Ok grokked..
<Sick_Rimmit> So Lintian still Errors, but it's signed the file and give me the dsc.
<Sick_Rimmit> Trying pbuilder on vivid to see if it will build the pacakge
<yofel> lintian checks are never fatal by default, it's more a "are you really sure this makes sense?" kind of thing
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK
<Sick_Rimmit> So it's probably going to need to get to the bottom of the problem
<Sick_Rimmit> waiting on pbuilder, but I think I'm 9 / 10 of the way there
<Sick_Rimmit> All in this is very positive because my confidence is building
<Sick_Rimmit> yofel: And thank you for helping me 
<yofel> yw :)
<sgclark> hiyas
<yofel> hi
<sgclark> so yofel I had dput *.changes ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa in my bash loop, but for some reason they all went to proposed!??! any idea why?
 * sgclark curses her new privs
<yofel> wrong order, ppa comes before the file list
<sgclark> doh
<yofel> ok, here's something you *really* want to do:
<yofel> in ~/.dput.cf add this:
<yofel> [DEFAULT]
<yofel> default_host_main = ppa
<yofel> as the system default is 'ubuntu' - which... leads to what happened to yu
<yofel> *you
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: you probably too ^
<sgclark> yofel: done, thanks!!
<Sick_Rimmit> Cool kdenlive 0.9.10 builds on vivid
<yofel> wheee
<Sick_Rimmit> I have no .dput.cf 
<Sick_Rimmit> so I'm gonna touch one
<sgclark> yeah I had to create it
<Sick_Rimmit> So just need to decide if I need to chase down that build hardening error
<Sick_Rimmit> thoughts ?
<sgclark> eh wah?
<yofel> sgclark: E: kdenlive source: build-depends-on-obsolete-package build-depends: hardening-wrapper => use dpkg-buildflags instead
<sgclark> eeww
<sgclark> why is it hardened?
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: If I had to do something, I would use #4  on https://wiki.debian.org/Hardening#dpkg-buildflags - and ask in #debian-qt-kde whether I'm doing something sane
<yofel> sgclark: video data is a very insecure data source (see all the debian security team complaints about ffmpeg lately)
<Sick_Rimmit> yofel: OK I like your advice thank you
<yofel> although I'm not sure why kdenlive *itself* needs to be hardenend either
<sgclark> ahh, never used that stuff
<sgclark> but it seems to me hardened would only be used in "hardened" versions of the os
<yofel> sgclark: https://wiki.debian.org/ReleaseGoals/SecurityHardeningBuildFlags
<sgclark> oh wow
<sgclark> looks like I have some studying to do
<sgclark> errr 2013 and this is the first I have even heard of this
<yofel> well, it never really made the news on the ubuntu side... we mostly get hardening fixes from debian
<sgclark> holy smakes all C/C++ packages,
<sgclark> ahh
<Sick_Rimmit> So my compat file is v9 pondering on trying dh instead of debuild
<yofel> nonono
<yofel> dh and debuild are completely different things
<Sick_Rimmit> ah right ok
<Sick_Rimmit> Nah. the dardening=+all made no difference to Lintian
<yofel> well, you will have to drop the build-dep for that
<sgclark>     did you remove the offending hardening-wraper?
<Sick_Rimmit> Is that the DEB_BUILD_HARENING=1 
<Sick_Rimmit> I comment that out
<yofel> lintian won't check whether you add a replacement, all it cares about is that hardening-wrapper is gone and gives you a hint what to do
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: no, delete line 24 in the control file
<yofel> and the colon above
<Sick_Rimmit> chasm in the chain for me, I don't understand how we got from DEB_BUILD flags to hardening-wrapper depends, nor how that relates to Lintian Error
 * Sick_Rimmit brian clunks and grinds
<soee> :)
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: the lintian error starts with "build-depends-..."
<Sick_Rimmit> However #hardening-wrapper in the control has it fixed
<Sick_Rimmit> which tells you that its a dependancy, 
<Sick_Rimmit> you know that these are defined in the control file
<yofel> right, at this point lintian does expect that you know which fields are defined where
<Sick_Rimmit> So I have a changed rules so that build is ith hardening=+all
<Sick_Rimmit> That's fair enough..
<Sick_Rimmit> with hardening=+all
<Sick_Rimmit> no more hardening-wrapper
<Sick_Rimmit> Lintian is happy bunny now :=)
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<soee> new music player http://www.iwillfolo.com/2014/12/lollypop-new-gnome-music-player/
<soee> brr cold 
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Freezing here this morning
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: here exactly ? :)
<soee> here in Poland winter finally 
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Exeter UK
<soee> :)
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Ah much colder there for you I don;t doubt
<soee> but hey some hot drink and its not so bad :) and i like winter - work goes smoother
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Yes just made tea for my wife and I, and Hot Chocolate for my 2 girls.. all happy
<soee> yeah :D have one hot tea also :)
<soee> its a Lipton - London taste or somethig ;)
<Sick_Rimmit> Woo Hoo
<Sick_Rimmit> kdenlive_0.9.10-1ubuntu3 packaged and uploaded to launchpad
<Sick_Rimmit> Today I just need a little bit of help from yofel to sort out hte patching.
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm very happy :-)
<yofel> that version is wrong, for the archive it needs to be 0.9.10-0ubuntu1 (and for the ppa it should have at least a ~ppa1 suffix)
<yofel> for testing we can live with that
<Sick_Rimmit> Well I can fix the version no probs
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: use this for the PPA vor vivid: 0.9.10-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1
<yofel> that makes backports easier
<Sick_Rimmit> I might be misunderstanding
<Sick_Rimmit> I sent it up using
<Sick_Rimmit> dput ppa:rick-timmis/ppa kdenlive_0.9.10-1ubuntu3_source.changes
<yofel> yeah, should've worked as that's what you used as version
<yofel> what I meant was the version string that's set in the changelog
<Sick_Rimmit> OK so if I make the version as above in the /debian/changelog and rebuild it then it should be good
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha yep
<yofel> yes, except that launchpad will reject the new upload as the version is lower than the previous one
<yofel> you'll have to delete the first one from the ppa first if you want to re-upload
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, so this is another hole in my knowledge, as I don't know where the hell the package went to on launchpad
<Sick_Rimmit> I thought it was going to turn up in my ppa
<yofel> into nirvana actually as "rick-timmis/ppa" doesn't exist ^^
<yofel> you should've gotten a mail
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah right ok
<Sick_Rimmit> let me check that
<Sick_Rimmit> Does anyone get the sense that I have no blooming clue what I am doing !
<yofel> hey, we all started at that point :P
<Sick_Rimmit> Ha ha
<yofel> also wrt. versions: our/dpkg's version number convention is complicated, so that takes a while to fully understand
<Sick_Rimmit> There's the email that tells me, Hey you're a plonker that PPA doesn;t exist
<yofel> gives you stuff like 0~ -> positive, but lower than 0 ^^
<Sick_Rimmit> tee hee
<yofel> so looking at your launchpad profile, you could upload to ppa:rick-timmis/kubuntu-utopic or make another ppa
<Sick_Rimmit> However the upload fail is a bonus as it means I haven't got to get rid of it
<yofel> FWIW, most of us have one ppa named just 'ppa' for general purpose testing that has a "Do not use!" note at the top
<yofel> as that was the ppa name back when every person only had one ppa
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah I see
<Sick_Rimmit> SO I modified the changelog, and first line reads
<Sick_Rimmit> dput ppa:rick-timmis/ppa kdenlive_0.9.10-1ubuntu3_source.changes
<Sick_Rimmit> ffs
<Sick_Rimmit> Not that
<Sick_Rimmit> kdenlive (0.9.10-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04_ppa1) vivid; urgency=medium
<yofel> wrong, ~ppa1, not _ppa1
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah its ok that was a typo not me misunderstanding
<Sick_Rimmit> I fixed that
<Sick_Rimmit> kdenlive (0.9.10-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1) vivid; urgency=medium
<yofel> '~' *lowers* the version, so 1~1 << 1 << 1.1
<yofel> like that the 0.9.10-0ubuntu1 package in the archive will be higher than your ppa version
<yofel> which is usually what you want
<yofel> that looks fine now
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, I'll build it 
<Sick_Rimmit> So my plan with this was for this build to be merged into the vivid release. I'm assuming that to do that I dput it to a ppa of my own, then tell you folks about it and you can accept, reject and provide feedback. Is that the process ?
<yofel> for resting you can put it in a ppa. The offical package update process would be to open a package bug on launchpad requesting the new version, then attaching the tarball, dsc and debian.tar to the bug and requesting sponsorship
<yofel> actually, you should usually open the bug *before* you start working on it so people know that
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah right 
<Sick_Rimmit> The only way I found so far to open a bug on lauchpad was with ubuntu-bug .. 
<yofel> well, you can also do it from the UI, but for these things we actually have a shortcut
<Sick_Rimmit> Am I missing something on the Launchpad WebUI
<yofel> kubotu: newversion kdenlive 0.9.10
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah right
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1402216
<yofel> there we go :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh boy that's great
<yofel> otherwise, there's a "Report a bug" link on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/
<yofel> out of curiosity: what happens if you click that?
<Sick_Rimmit> Blooming Heck I've got some house work to do ;-)
<yofel> now, if you don't plan to work on it, you should usually document where to get the new version etc. in the description
<yofel> if you do though, you should assign the bug to yourself and set the status to in-progress
<yofel> once you're done, you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess#Requesting_Sponsorship
<Sick_Rimmit> There are a lot of bugs there that all relate back to this issue
<Sick_Rimmit> no audio in render
<yofel> which reminds me of another thing that's missing currently:
<Sick_Rimmit> I believe the foundation cause is in libav, and there is mention of this on bugs.debian
<yofel> now that you have a bug that tracks your update, you should close it with your version. For that you add (LP: #1402216) to the changelog line where you say that you're updating the version
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1402216 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "Please update kdenlive to 0.9.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1402216
<yofel> so it look somewhat like " * New upstream release (LP: #1402216)"
<yofel> *looks
<Sick_Rimmit> Okey dokey
 * yofel out, bbl
<yofel> brrrr
<yofel> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/parley-data_4%3a14.11.97-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/oxygen/32x32/actions/edit-clear.png', which is also in package oxygen-icon-theme 4:14.11.97-0ubuntu1
<yofel> and how did "* PPA build" make it into the parley release changelog o.O
<yofel> that's only added by git-buildpackage-ppa
<sgclark> product from my boo boo?
<yofel> no, I have the feeling that Riddell copied the actual package contents into git after modification
<yofel> I forgot that he works like that when I added that
<sgclark> ahh
<yofel> oh
<yofel> that's there because I have to pass *something* to dch when I change the version -.-
<yofel> can we please force everyone to use exactly one single packaging workflow? would make so many things easier XD
<sgclark> mmhmm
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-14
<rbetzen> phonon-backend-vlc 0.8.2 build fails. pbuilder can't seem to find libvlc-dev and libvlccore-dev.  Logged into pbuilder and tried to install the dependencies, but they're not present.  Any suggestions?
<sgclark> rbetzen: make sure universe in apt sources.list
<rbetzen> sgclark: hello again!  I'll check. I had it in my head that it was set up when pbuilder created the environment.  That's what I get for assuming.  Duh. ;)
<sgclark> rbetzen: yeah I had to add  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9510369/ to my .pbuilderrc file to get dpes to install properly, keep in mind mine is for vivid so adjust accordingly
<rbetzen> Ok.  I'm going to try again using your settings.  I'll let you know how it goes.  Thanks a bunch!
<rbetzen> sgclark: that took care of my dependency issues.  thanks for the help.  wading through another issue now...
<sgclark> rbetzen: np :) good luck!
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<Mamarok> hm, some error in the Calligra update I got today: 
<Mamarok> /var/cache/apt/archives/kexi_1%3a2.8.7-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10.1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<Mamarok> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/calligra/koreport_chartplugin.desktop', which is also in package calligra-libs 1:2.8.7-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10.1~ppa1
<sgclark> Mamarok: a code in student did that package, for how you can dpkg --force-overwrite --install /var/cache/apt/archives/kexi_1%3a2.8.7-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10.1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<yofel> dear phonon, why don't you see any sound devices if I boot with systemd o.O?
<yofel> alsa seems to be working....
<yofel> ok, it's pulse that sees no devices, fun
<yofel> no, it's alsa o.O
<BluesKaj_> yofel, sometimes alsa automute is enabled after upgrades 
<yofel> nah, my problem is:
<yofel> $ aplay -l
<yofel> aplay: device_list:268: no soundcards found...
<sitter> alsa is very meh
 * yofel is just reading init stuff as it works fine with upstart
<sitter> seems weird though, our pulse is session bound, so udev and thus alsa should be up and running at that point
<sitter> unless you have configured your pulse to be global
<yofel> nah, pulse is session bound, and pulseaudio -k doesn't help either
<sitter> driver bug maybe?
<yofel> how would that break under systemd?
<sitter> libalsa has fun issues with reentrancy
<yofel> ...
<sitter> I keep being told that they are all fixed though :P
<sitter> *getting
<yofel> ofc ^^
 * sitter gets a headache from looking through things to do for 15.04
<yofel> er... why does aplay see the devices if I run it with sudo O.O
<yofel> how I love permission problems
<sitter> yofel: loginctl lists your session?
<yofel>          1        148 sddm             seat0           
<yofel>          2       1000 yofel            seat0  
<BluesKaj_> does F6 in alsamixer show any soundcards?
<yofel> if I run it as root yes
<yofel> crw-rw----+  1 root audio 116,  3 Dec 14 18:21 controlC0
<yofel> hm...
<sitter> do note that permission control ought to be handled through logind regardless of what the file system permissions say
<yofel> ok
<sitter> no clue how that works, but I know ubiquity had a similar situation
<sitter> that being said, I think the problem there was sddm
<sitter> so it's entirely possible that our sddm profile is still busted
<sitter> yofel: try lightdm for good measure maybe
<yofel> we don't have a sddm systemd profile, it's starting init.d/sddm
<sitter> oh actually
<sitter> sddm has tight sytemd integration, since our sddm is not built with sytemd integration for reasons I do not know that could potentially cause problems like these
<sitter> so yeah, try lightdm :P
<yofel> yeah, good idea. brb
<sitter> if it works there try to build a sddm with systemd enabled
<yofel> yeah, works with lightdm
<sitter> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67037-Website-quot-stealing-quot-KFN-threads
<sitter> lulz
<sitter> internet be a weird place
<yofel> XD
<sitter> also why is there no way to view hottest topics of the past week, web forums are well terrible
<sitter> claydoh: has anyone ever thought about using a different forum software?
<Mamarok> sgclark: thanks, I already did so :)
<yofel> sitter: it indeed was the missing systemd integration in sddm
<yofel> works fine now
 * sitter blames Riddell
 * yofel is getting tired of hplip telling him that he has no system tray -.-
<yofel> where's that autostart file..
<sitter> what what
<yofel> sitter: why *did* we disable that? The git log doesn't give any hint
<sitter> I fixed that
<yofel> well, not fixed here
<sitter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1350038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1350038 in HPLIP "systray needs compatibility adjustments to work with plasma5" [Undecided,New]
<sitter> of course upstream is dead or something
<sitter> though I think I uploaded a distro patch for that
<sitter> yofel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/3.14.6-1ubuntu1
<yofel> yeah, just read the changelog
<sitter> hm
<sitter> yofel: do you have sni-qt?
<yofel> no
<sitter> that'd be the problem then
 * sitter ponders that maybe plasma-desktop should recommend it
<sitter> then again that is a qt thing
<yofel> yup, works once that's installed
<yofel> thanks
<sitter> Mirv: would ubuntu have any problems with promoting sni-qt to recommends/depends on qt4?
<sitter> unity that is
<sitter> yofel: I added it as recommends to desktop for the time being, for 15.04 this should not be a problem as we need breeze-qt4 for theme convergence anyway
<yofel> k
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> Riddell: it's great if you leave packaging tasks to gci students if they're interested, but please a) do some Q/A *before* uploading to the archive and backporting and b) import the packaging into VCS once you're done if you don't use it during the packaging
<sitter> ....
<yofel> I even stopped complaining about unwritten changelogs -.-
<sitter> changelogs are silly
<sitter> like anyone cares :P
<yofel> indeed
<sitter> but yeah... technically when merging unstable people should compile the change sinto debian/changelog
<sitter> that was the original proposal anyway, no one does it though, so...
<sitter> I personally couldn't care less ^^
<yofel> I'm talking about calligra, but yeah, that too
<yofel> sitter: why not write the changelog as usual in unstable?
<sitter> incredibly hard to get to automerge
<yofel> ok, I need to remove something from parley then ^^
<sitter> oh, good thing I have not looked at the diff or you'd have gotten a bit of bully me as Riddell put it :P
<yofel> there was a way to fill the changelog using the git log right?
<sitter> it's a bit meh though, I was actually thinking about making the merger a bit smarter in that changelog conflicts would always yield to 'theirs' which however also can have funny side effects :/
<sitter> yofel: probably
<yofel> would require people to write proper commit logs though :/
<sitter> not really, the thing is... changes are supposed to be so atomic that even with proper commit messages the autogenerated output would be largely pointless noise
<sitter> which is why I argued that a human should compile the changelog on merge
<sitter> an autogenerated changelog with lots of pointless noise is about as useful as no changelog
<yofel> that doesn't really scale with kde though...
<sitter> which is probably why no one does it :P
<yofel> unless the script actually marks packages that had changes in unstable
<sitter> what I would find more useful anyway is documenting patches + the rest of the changelog should be upstream changes
<sitter> i.e. post-release you'd document your patches for SRU, as that happens anyway. up until then and for PPA you'd document what changed upstream (under the assumption that our packaging did only adopt what upstream did or improved our structuring)
<sitter> packaging changes are not useful to the user and right now muon-updater presents the changelog to the user which is mostly useless because the changelog except for post-release only contains what changed packaging-wise which is (or perhaps ought to) not be relevant for the user
<sitter> FWIW other option would be to have a CI-exclusive changelog in debian/changelog.ci or debian/meta/changelog which would only hold the changes relative to $release branch and gets cleared upon merge of CI branch into $release branch
<sitter> knowing the team I am reasonable certain that this sort of approach would be too much overhead for people so they wouldn't do it :P
<yofel> I'll agree with that
<yofel> *sigh* ~130 package copy errors in the updates ppa and nobody seems to care
<yofel> I'll admit that cleaning those up is a PITA though
<sitter> needs IRC bot
<sitter> yofel: how do those happen?
<yofel> Copied from: Private PPA for Kubuntu Ninjas. Copied by: Scarlett Clark Target series: Utopic
<yofel> konsole 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1 in utopic (same version has unpublished binaries in the destination archive for Utopic, please wait for them to be published before copying)
<sitter> anyone fancy wiring my lp client to rbot xD http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git/tree/lib/lp.rb
<sitter> yofel: shouldn't kopypackages do that?
<yofel> that's why I prefer to use the deprecated syncSource() instead of copyPackage() as the former is synchronous
<sitter> well, IMO there should just be a preliminary check for is-everything-published
<yofel> well, with --sync it does, because of ^
<sitter> yeah, except that API is supposed to go away at some point so one really shouldn't use it
<sitter> plus async is awesomest anyway
<sgclark> compile the changelog on merge ? what does that mean?
<sitter> so IMO kopy should simply make sure everything is published before doing anything and crap out if everything isn't
<sitter> in addition to that one could then possibly have a bot notifiction on failed copies but that shouldn't be needed all that often (i.e. only case where it would kick in is if a new package version is uploaded during copy, which is a bit of an edge case)
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git/tree/ppa-wait.rb#n146
<yofel> right, checking whether the version is already there before copying should cover most usually
<sitter> sgclark: right now kubuntu_unstable has no debian/changelog, so one would need to look at the changes one merges from kubuntu_unstable and manually write suitable debian/changelog entries
<sgclark> ahhh
<sgclark> np here
<yofel> for you maybe not, for others yes :P
<sitter> as I was saying, I don't particularly care, changelogs outside an SRU context mostly just document what would be documented in the git log anyway, so to me it seems like pointless information duplication
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> yofel, what is that about copy errors, what did I not do> or do wrong?
<sgclark> I have np cleaning up my stuff if I know what I need to do
<yofel> nah, I just did the cleanup. What I think happened is that you did a mass package copy twice without delay in between (script failed in the middle or so?)
<yofel> that's pretty much the only thing that would cause over a hundred not-yet-published errors
<sitter> for some reason launchpadlib likes to crap out for weird reasons ^^
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> so package wise, nothing bad happened, but it fills up the launchpad copy package error list - and as the UI for it sucks, it's annoying
<sitter> well, package-wise bad things can happen on copy errors ... if A requires B but B is not published and thus fails to copy A becomes uninstallable
<sitter> worse yet if A technically requires B but the packaging relationships is screwed and then a maintainerscript assumes B is present and things explode at install-time
<yofel> I don't think launchpad does dependency checks on copying?
<sitter> yofel: which is why it can explode
<sitter> A gets copied, B doesn't, user gets error
<yofel> well yeah, but this case here is about copying A, getting an error, then copying A and B - resulting in a copy error for A
<yofel> although, NONE of our scripts actually make sure that everything did get copied in the end
<sgclark> doh
<sitter> I am just saying *technically* this sort of thing can cause errors, they don't necesasrily need to :P
<soee_> wow i did noticed the undo function in frameworks it has been added 5.5.0 ?
<soee_> *added with
<sgclark> undo function?
<soee_> sgclark: yes this one http://notmart.org/blog/tag/plasma-5-2/
<sgclark> oooh neat
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-07
<excalibr> sitter
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vip> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> any progress on KDE packaging?
<sgclark> hit a roadblock. And I am afraid I have to break to go visit my dying aunt in the hospise. I won't be able to do much this week.
<clivejo> sorry to hear that Scarlett
<sgclark> ty
<clivejo> family come first for most of us
<clivejo> and totally understandable
<sgclark> pkg-kde-tools is missing l10-packages.mk which is the blocker atm. My knowledge of that packages is slim. Maybe yofel or shadeslayer can take a look.
<yofel> huh, didn't shadeslayer look at that file a couple days ago?
<sgclark> did he? I dunno. lots broken due to it.
<clivejo> can I update this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1420190 to ask for testers to test from my PPA?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1420190 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kdev-qmljs" [Wishlist,New]
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: ping
<clivejo> in xenial, has anyone had problems with Wifi dropping and needing you to re-entry the network pass phrase?
<mparillo> I have had to remove my wifi completely on 15.10 and re-add it, but I assumed it was my fault somehow.
<clivejo> mime keep dropping
<clivejo> over and over :(
<clivejo> and I cant get eth0 up
<sgclark> I had that briefly, but it went away. I thought it was a living on the edge in unstable land problem.
<sgclark> I am not in xenial though
<clivejo> cant get a DHCP IP via eth0 
<sgclark> you aren't on unstable are you?
<sgclark> I don't think we have packaged anything for xenial yet...
<sgclark> dumb merges are blocking
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: pong
<valorie> 'sup?
<clivejo> setup eth0 to use a static IP, see if that helps my connection
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: if someone were to choose my task, I should be notified, right?
<valorie> I'm not sure
<valorie> but omg we have two completed tasks
<valorie> wow
<valorie> I assume so, which is why they wanted your google-connected account
<valorie> sgclark: sorry to hear that your auntie is going downhill
<valorie> my dad seems to be doing that more slowly than we first feared
<Sho_> rdieter: halp
<Sho_> oh wrong channel
<clivejo> valorie: what two tasks have they completed?
<valorie> two Marble, one Gcompris
<valorie> btw, Nicolas and I started working on a cool thing last night -- tasks to have students update screenshots on the main www.kde.org page (Applications)
<valorie> help is needed: https://notes.kde.org/p/kdeorg-app-list-review
<valorie> if you know the status of an application, put what you know, please
<sgclark> valorie: yeah they say a week. I am heading down to vegas Wednesday to see her. had to get my car checked first.
<valorie> :(
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-08
<mck182> how does one boot to text mode with efi?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mirv> FYI I've updated qca-qt5 so that it compiles on Qt 5.5 so that okteta autopkgtest doesn't fail
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> Is plasma 5.5 in the staging ppa yet ?
<Riddell> sgclark: yofel: I merged pkg-kde-tools
 * BluesKaj guesses his question is wrong somehow
<BluesKaj> http://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-5-features-new-default-font-wayland-session-legacy-tray-icons-support-video-497275.shtml
<yofel> BluesKaj: no and no
<yofel> Riddell: thanks
<BluesKaj> yofel, any timeline for plasma 5.5 ?
<yofel> not that I know of, sorry
<BluesKaj> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> I suppose it will be in the 15.10 backports soon tho..I'll be checking on my laptop
<Yossarianuk> Hi - are their plans for Plasma 5.5 to be in the backports PPA for 15.10 ?  5.5 was released today -> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.5.0.php
<sgclark> Riddell: merged as in fixed now?
<Riddell> sgclark: l10n-thing.mk got added in so I hope that fixes any problems
<sgclark> oh great, yes that will fix much of the breakage.
<sgclark> thanks
<sgclark> But to whom it may concern, I must leave in the morning to visit my aunt in the hospise. I am running out of time.
<sgclark> So unless someone else steps up to package 5.5 it will be awhile. Sorry.
<BluesKaj> sgclark, ok thanks, understood .
<sgclark> Riddell: new and exciting failures with pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm?
<sgclark> look at ecm buildlog ^
<clivejo> will the packages buld themselfs
<clivejo> that would be an exciting feature
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> "Undefined subroutine &Debian::Debhelper::Buildsystem::kf5::dpkg_architecture_value called at /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Buildsystem/kf5.pm line 47."  hmm
<sgclark> well. if I could ever get CI back to working order, then yes
<sgclark> but it is a freaking mess atm.
<clivejo> indeed, very storm Desmond
<clivejo> eakkk all packages are broken today
<clivejo> there isnt a green light in the whole of senial
<clivejo> xenial
<sgclark> yes, kf5 updated. but pkg-kde-tools is still broken in a new and exciting way, which is a blocker for al
<sgclark> all*
<clivejo> cursed sitter
<sgclark> right see above. till pkg-kde-tools is fixed all will remain.
<sgclark> nothing to do with sitter
<clivejo> sgclark: I mean him calling xenial senile
<sgclark> oh lol
<clivejo> I find myself calling it senial a lot
<BluesKaj> not senile ?
<clivejo> sitter calls it senile
<clivejo> but my fingers keep pressing the s key instead of x
<BluesKaj> think it's meant to synonymous with genial, xenial actaully means anyway 
<BluesKaj> let me rephrase that : I think it's meant to be synonymous with genial, which xenial actually means anyway ,,,have to correct those senile mistakes of mine :-)
<sgclark> lol
 * clivejo cries
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wFTo34mCj0
<clivejo> I want, I want
<clivejo> so pretty
<sgclark> alright I am off, see you all soon
<mck182> how does one boot to non-X mode on kubuntu these days?
<mck182> I've tried appending "text" instead of "quite splash" but that still started sddm
<BluesKaj> quiet spalsh even
<mck182> even
<BluesKaj> :_)\\
<mck182> btw can someone retrigger powerdevil build in kci? the last package is very old and cannot be installed due to conflicts with kscreen
<BluesKaj> 0 timeout used to work
<mck182> so kci unstable now has no power management ^^
<mck182> BluesKaj: that's unfortunately a) not working anymore b) not what I actually want
<mck182> (if you run update-grub with timeout=0 it will print a warning that it's not supported anymore)
<mck182> but I want to boot to tty, not sddm
<BluesKaj> mck182, if you drop to a vt/tty I guess that stops X
<mck182> not exactly
<mck182> it just switches you to a different tty
<mck182> not killing X
<BluesKaj> yeah
<mck182> but I want to boot to tty, not boot to X and then kill X
<BluesKaj> you want to load wayland I suppose
<mck182> that as well
<BluesKaj> there must be a line edit in grub that will work
<mck182> yes, you're supposed to append "text" to kernel args
<mck182> but I dunno if that is still working with 4.2.0/15.10
<mck182> not for me anyway
<mck182> perhaps efi has something to do with it
<mck182> I dunno
<yofel> I would rather say systemd is involved here, but I don't know what the solution is either
<BluesKaj> what avou the line #GRUB_TERMINAL=console,  in /etc/default/grub
<BluesKaj> about
<mck182> BluesKaj: that's for grub-pc only I've read
<mck182> while I have grub-efi
<BluesKaj> bummer
<mck182> yofel: or that, yeah
<BluesKaj> damn uefi
<mck182> yofel: btw could please retrigger powerdevil build in kci? the last one is very outdated and conflicts with plasma-workspace
<BluesKaj> is that why the new plasma-workspace is being held back ?
<BluesKaj> either the ic ppa or the staging ppa have it , forgot which , but I have them commented now
<mck182> does anyone understand systemd to help investigate a thing?
<lordievader> mck182: What is the problem?
<mck182> lordievader: when I stop sddm, my display is powered off, I believe this is systemd doing, in the syslog I see "Reached target Shutdown"
<mck182> so I'm somewhat assuming that systemd is powering down the screen for machine power off
<mck182> but I'd like it not to
<lordievader> Hehe, that is odd. Does it automatically reboot if the sddm service is disabled?
<mck182> no
<mck182> I still have access to tty1
<mck182> but the screen is powered off
<mck182> so I can blindly type "sudo reboot" and it will reboot
<lordievader> Hmm, well it could be that systemd thinks the lid is closed. (Is this a laptop by the way?)
<mck182> yeah, laptop
<mck182> lordievader: here's the full log https://paste.kde.org/pjp10gyy2
<lordievader> mck182: Edit '/etc/systemd/logind.conf' and let it say, among things, 'HandleLidSwitch=ignore'. Then reboot (or reload logind).
<mck182> lordievader: how do I reload logind?
<lordievader> mck182: Not really sure if that will immeadeate effect, but: sudo systemctl reload systemd-logind
<mck182> lordievader: "Failed to reload systemd-logind.service: Job type reload is not applicable for unit systemd-logind.service."
<mck182> so I guess I'll just reboot
<lordievader> Hmm, you can try restarting it but that might fail worse ;)
<mck182> np, reboots are quick ^^
<mck182> lisandro: well that didn't help
<lordievader> Hmm...
<lordievader> What does the log of systemd-logind say?
<mck182> hmm....how can I display previous boot with journalctl?
<mck182> --list-boots shows only the current boot
<lordievader> Then it is likely set to volatile. Set the journal to persistent mode to save journals across boots.
<mck182> one thing I hope you realized by now is that I have zarro knowledge about thingsd :)
<mck182> so if you tell me set it to persistent mode, I have no idea how
<lordievader> By the by, maybe we should move to #kubuntu, this is not really a support room ;)
<mck182> oh right
<soee> yofel: any plans to add Plasma 5.5 to Kubuntu any soon ?
<yofel> don't hold your breath. Not with scarlett on a trip and me working overtime every day.
<clivejo> how come you are on overtime yofel?
<yofel> My todo list at work until christmas is too long? And it's winter and people are sick and stuff
<yofel> well, life
<yofel> But as a result I have like next to no motivation to do something productive once I get home -.-
<clivejo> bad weather there too?
<clivejo> yofel: regarding ecm I have built it on my own xenial system, but I added a build dep on python-sphinx
<yofel> Not really, we had 3 days of all-day mist though which finally cleared up today
<yofel> sounds like documentation stuff. Dunno if we ship that for ecm
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> I wonder what I have on my machine that allows it to build, but is not on LP
<yofel> well, the CI failure is caused by the busted pkg-kde-tools
<clivejo> where does it get built?
<yofel> ecm or pkt?
<clivejo> pkt
<yofel> archive
<clivejo> cant see it in KCI
<yofel> it's not in the CI, it's just a tooling package
<clivejo> so my tooling package is different to the one KCI is using?
<yofel> dunno, what version do you have?
<clivejo> Installed: 0.15.19ubuntu1
<yofel> that one works, 0.15.20~ubuntu1 is busted
<clivejo> where is 0.15.20 coming from?
<yofel> archive
<clivejo> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial/main amd64 Packages
<yofel>      0.15.20~ubuntu1 0
<yofel>         500 http://localhost:3142/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial/main amd64 Packages
<clivejo> wonder why my install isnt using it
<yofel> you probably didn't update
<yofel> ah well, lets see if I can get this fixed
<clivejo> who looks after the tooling then?
<yofel> us
<valorie> we need more people!
<yofel> definitely
<valorie> it's a bit worrying that the team is too small to have time to mentor new folks
 * yofel wonders what the purpose of the failing code is...
<valorie> although I will say that GCi while fun, hasn't gotten us long-term contributors
<clivejo> yofel: how do you find out?
<clivejo> ask the KDE folks?
<yofel> so far I'm wondering that myself :P
<yofel> nah, this shouldn't be so hard that reading the actual code won't help
<yofel> and from what I can see, the current default behavior matches the indended one, so that diff is probably obsolete
<yofel> which would explain why debian doesn't need it
<clivejo> yofel: why do we have so much other stuff as well as the debian folder ?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/pkg-kde-tools.git/tree/?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<yofel> that's a debian native package, i.e. "We" are upstream here
<yofel> which is why the code and the packaging are together
<yofel> the kubuntu specific stuff is in the kubuntu/ folder. + some patched files
<clivejo> so very confusing!
<yofel> how so? It's packaging tooling, so it should be pretty obvious that we wrote that ^^
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> I wonder if I can run apt from inside the tooling... would drop the dep diff for lintian...
<yofel> sgclark, Riddell: pkg-kde-tools with the broken line dropped uploaded to the archive, should fix most things.
<yofel> there is still one call to dpkg_architecture_value in dh_sameversiondep, but that's mostly unused these days
<clivejo> yofel: what was broken?
<yofel> "Undefined subroutine &Debian::Debhelper::Buildsystem::kf5::dpkg_architecture_value called at /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Buildsystem/kf5.pm line 47."
<Riddell> yofel: you're a genius, did you sync up git?
<yofel> it's in git
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-09
<Mirv> yofel: Riddell: if not critical, please try to hold on any big kde updates as we're trying to get Qt 5.5 migrated to release pocket. the pkg-kde-tools update broke half of the autopkgtests and they're now slowly being re-run after the fixed upload.
<Mirv> last evening it was starting to look promising, as me and xnox fixed the last failing autopkgtests. the migration is however tangled a bit with poppler transition which is tangled a bit with s390x architecture but... let's see
<yofel> k
<clivejo> I assume, by the 376 of 376 broken packages that pkg-kde-tools is still broken?
<yofel> in the CI? yes
<yofel> clivejo: oh, I misread that. pkg-kde-tools is fixed, but the CI builds don't get auto-retried because of that. So unless they were part of the nightly re-run, they just need a retry or are broken for other reasons
<sitter> yofel: which ones?
<yofel> sitter: anything senile that failed with that undefined subroutine error
<sitter> well, I can retry everything senile that failed if that helps
<yofel> sure, not like anyone will get bothered by the wall of red
<sitter> perhpas more motivating to get all of them fixed ^^
<sitter> if your's truly didn't forget to pause that would help
<sitter> should be all queued up momentarily
<sitter> except java is dying so I have no clue if they really are
<clivejo> what uses Java?
<yofel> jenkins
 * yofel is curious why it would die though
<sitter> yofel: bottlenecking because of container windups I'd guess
<yofel> :S
<sitter> although I seem to recall jenkins not being very happy with getting 32 build requests at the same time
<sitter> like in general
<sitter> oohh shite
<yofel> heh
<clivejo> poor lemmings
<clivejo> I thought KCI was in ruby, cause sitter loves ruby
<sitter> clivejo: I also love java
<sitter> in fact, the only language I do not love is python
<clivejo> I thought you would be more comfortable in assembly!
<clivejo> or just reading pure machine code
<clivejo> one of my favourite sitter quotes "that person is gonna suffer,  really really terribly"
<sitter> clivejo: you can't really do OOP in asm, so it's not really playing in the same league :P
<Yossarianuk> is plama 5.5 going to be backported to 15.10 ?
<Yossarianuk> *plasma*
<yofel> Yossarianuk: yes, without ETA. (The beta won't, that much I can say)
<Yossarianuk> yofel: cheers - looking forward to it, each version is better than the previous one.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<bshah> sgclark: your recent commit to kdeplasma-addons added git markers
<bshah> (debian packaging)
<bshah> bshah@archbox ..ea-tooling/git/plasma/kdeplasma-addons (git)-[kubuntu_unstable] % git grep HEAD
<bshah> debian/control:<<<<<<< HEAD
<bshah> debian/plasma-widgets-addons.install:<<<<<<< HEAD
 * bshah goes to bed for today
<Riddell> clivejo: ping?
<BluesKaj> hmm, still no plasma 5.5 in the backports...guess it's going to take a while for Xenial
<clivejo> lots of lemmings saved!
<clivejo> ahoneybun ovidiu-florin is there a private telegram channel without porn spammers?
<clivejo> Riddell: pong
<clivejo> but not for long, got a meeting at 8pm
<clivejo> who fixed KCI?
<clivejo> ok, bored talking to myself, be back in couple of hours
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: ping
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ping
<ovidiu-florin> what is the status of plasma 5.5 in Kubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> I understand it is not packaged
<ovidiu-florin> do you need someone to package it manually?
<ovidiu-florin> don't we have some sort of automation for this?
<ovidiu-florin> how can I help move this?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, yes, she asked if someone would package it since she was busy with family matters
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: no. That's the only one. We're doing our best to kick them out in time
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I see
<BluesKaj> yesterday, you can check the logs if you wish
<ovidiu-florin> so it needs to be packeged manually?
<BluesKaj> i don't know , she didn't give any details
<ovidiu-florin> I'll wait for her or yofel 's input
<BluesKaj> yeah, probly a good idea
<BluesKaj> is it ready for Wily
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: from my part its stuck on ENOTIME as I wanted to look at it after getting the wily stuff out. To get plasma done, someone first has to do the frameworks update and then we can look at plasma
<yofel> we can scripts for that, but as the environments between CI and dev don't match there is still manual work involved
<yofel> s/can/have
<clivejo> KCI is looking good :)
<clivejo> spoke too soon
<yofel> well, seeing the fix count go down is certainly welcome
<clivejo> indeed, might be able to fix some of them now!
<valorie> yofel: did you see that Paulo Dias asked some good questions on the ML?
<valorie> I was hoping to see him here
<valorie> ooo, green
<valorie> nice to see
<yofel> no, looks like kmail refused to fetch mail yesterday. How nice of it to give me a break.. again...
<clivejo> my kmail is actting the buck again
<yofel> if that's the Paulo I remeber then his IRC nick was _Groo_ or so 
<clivejo> cant connect to dbus errors
<vertago1> it would be helpful to me to know what the workflow for a packager is like. I can understand the tools fairly easily, but if I were to jump into it I think I would be inefficient at packaging something like plasma or kde
<clivejo> hi vertago1
<vertago1> hi
<clivejo> well when everything is working right we have the Kubuntu Continuous Integration (KCI)
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/
<clivejo> it takes the latest snapshot from KDE and packages it
<vertago1> Is something wrong with it?
<clivejo> theres been a few issues recently
<vertago1> Is the source code public?
<vertago1> I could look into setting up a local test bed for it
<yofel> the CI is one half of our workflow, for it there's the ci-tooling somewhere on alioth under pkg-kde/ and the pangea tooling from blue systems on github.
<clivejo> vertago1: the packaging is here - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/
<yofel> the other half is the kubuntu-automation tooling (on launchpad) which is used to generate the packages for the archive and PPAs, incorporating the work done in the CI
<vertago1> I don't really understand all the terms yet so pretty much KCI is a set of scripts which add the packaging information to the kde projects so they can be packaged on launchpad?
<vertago1> (the packaging information being the /debian folder)
<clivejo> yup
<vertago1> so would I be looking at xenial?
<vertago1> or would the backports be separate
<clivejo> nice video explaining what KCI is - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhJQSpy3Luc
<vertago1> thanks
<vertago1> that is a fairly recent video
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> at the moment the packaging is falling to mainly yofel and sgclark
<clivejo> so they are under a lot of pressure :(
<clivejo> yippeee
<clivejo> yofel: cantor FTBFS - Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Skipping patch.
<clivejo> does that mean the patch is now upstream?
<yofel> do verify that it's true, but usually yes and the patch has to go.
<clivejo> just checking, Ill grab the packaging and test it
<vertago1> So are the issues with KCI solved? (I am guessing because of those irc bot messages)
<valorie> vertago1: sitter paused CI last night and applied some fix
<valorie> so yes, much better health today!
<valorie> vertago1: are you Paulo Dias from the ML?
<vertago1> No I am a long time kubuntu user. I was looking into what it would take for me to be able to help with stuff like packaging
<vertago1> I just watched sitter's video on youtube about KCI
<vertago1> so the people who work on packaging pretty much fix errors caught by KCI, and bug reports?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-10
<vertago1> valorie: sorry I forgot to tag you in my previous responses. see above
<valorie> I always read backscroll
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> vertago1: very good to see you
<valorie> one thing we lack is up-to-date packaging documentation/tutorial 
<valorie> new packagers keep saying they'll do it, and presumably take notes, but so far, that's as far as it has gotten
<wxl> valorie: et al. anyone need kubuntu tasks put into the google code-in queue?
<vertago1> Is there an out of date wiki?
<vertago1> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development ?
<valorie> wxl: KDE is doing GCi too
<wxl> valorie: oh yeah duh, nevermind :)
<valorie> so ....
<wxl> i remember noticing that early on but i kind of forgot
<valorie> we're rather short of mentor time this year
<wxl> it's been a real whirlwind of activity for me the last few days
<valorie> vertago1: that is a good page
<valorie> but not detailed enough, right?
<valorie> wxl: same here
<wxl> valorie: i would suggest mentioning #ubuntu-google as a support option for students. there's a lot of questions that don't necessarily require the help of an expert, i've found
<valorie> our KDE students aren't all using *ubuntu
<valorie> but sure, I'll keep that in mind
<valorie> we have #kde-soc
<valorie> and #kde
<wxl> well, for kubuntu things at least :/
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> right
<valorie> haven't seen any students on #kubuntu yet
<wxl> and honestly a lot of them just need help using the gci interface
<valorie> we had one student abandon a task after asking a question FOUR MINUTES later
<valorie> !
<vertago1> valorie: yeah. I think some tutorials would be helpful. I am familiar with using apt source and adding a patch and rebuilding the package
<valorie> but as I explained to the mentor -- this kid doesn't know that it's a world-wide community
<valorie> or that it is a community at all
<valorie> that there are real people involved, who work and sleep
<tsimonq2> and:
<tsimonq2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> THIS is why we need the bot in #uubntu-google
<tsimonq2> *ubuntu
<valorie> but to be fair: that's why there is such a contest
<valorie> to introduce the students to the world of free software and the people who make it
<tsimonq2> yep
<valorie> and it takes some work on our part
<tsimonq2> +1
<vertago1> So if it fails because of a git exception don't troubleshoot it at the moment?
<vertago1> From looking at the output of those recent failures it looks like there might be an issue with the merger and the backports branch
<valorie> right, and scarlett had to leave to the deathbed of her aunt before she could troubleshoot/finish the merger
<valorie> life and death happens
<vertago1> If I were to look into it, where would I document what I find?
<valorie> vertago1: I would either fix the doc you did find, or link new docs to it for specific topics, like : troubleshooting CI, Debian merges, Backporting
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> right there on teh wiki
<valorie> also add missing links as you find them
<valorie> hopefully at least the ones in the /topic of the chan are there.....
<vertago1> ouch, the wiki just blew up
<vertago1> openid.message.InvalidOpenIDNamespace
<vertago1> do you know who maintains the wiki?
<vertago1> or the server the wiki is on
<vertago1> oh it looks like it was moved
<vertago1> Here is probably the new location: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> we stopped using the ubuntu wiki because it really sucks
<valorie> oops, I should have looked at your URL more closely
<valorie> sorry
<vertago1> so L10n is localization?
<vertago1> KCI supports 14.10 and later right? (Instead of just 14.10 and 15.04 dev)
<vertago1> hmm it looks like there was a build of mgmt_merger that was aborted
<xnox> hello, could you please re-build all of libkf5* in xenial-proposed?
<xnox> (which is against qt5.5, all the way up to kubuntu-dev, to get libreoffice-kde installable on s390x?)
<xnox> otherwise nothing will migrate until that is done, and I shall be doing binNMUs of all the kubuntu things, until they build on s390x and migrate.
<xnox> however that is drastic
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.3-172-gbcc6f03 * Carlo Vanini: src/muonapt (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Fix history dialog layout.
<pursuivant> REVIEW: 126288
<pursuivant> BUG: 343992
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/bcc6f0334b9d3ffc6421571b758af5f84d90bb8c
<ubottu> bug 343992 in IPython "Overzealous introspection" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343992
<soee> BluesKaj: do you tried maybe kos ?
<soee> they have Plasma 5.5 in latest release i think
<soee> *dev probably
<BluesKaj> soee, where?
<soee> http://kaosx.us/early-december-15-status/
 * yofel needs a "Slow down" button for the world -.-
<BluesKaj> soee, going to try kaos?
<soee> maybe in a free time
<soee> just for Plasma 5.5
<BluesKaj> I have a spare partition, but I'll have a look at the live version first
<BluesKaj> not rolling release fan 
<yofel> shadeslayer: would you be so kind to remove the stuff you and Scarlett got done from the card? https://trello.com/c/TCAk2U9J/71-debian-merges
<yofel> most of the frameworks IIRC?
<shadeslayer> all of them AFAIK
<yofel> ah ok
<yofel> then I'll just remove that checklist
<yofel> thanks
<shadeslayer> cheers
<BluesKaj> any time line for Plasma 5.5 in the backports?
<yofel> not really, though I hope I can say we have it in a ~week. From the order that's on the todo list, there's: apps 15.08.3 (WIP), frameworks 5.17 (releases on saturday), plasma 5.5
<Mirv> as mentioned on #ubuntu-devel, two metric tons of packages are migrating to release pocket right now, so Qt 5.5 is finally done <- yofel, Riddell unping therefore regarding new big uploads
<yofel> \o/
<Mirv> I got a couple of plasma packages more to build on arm64 and that was one of the last things in addition to the multiple transitions in progress
<yofel> Ok, perfect, thanks for your help with those.
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: are you around?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: yes, for a bit
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: 2 questions
<ovidiu-florin> 1. these kubuntu-ci messages, are here for logging purposes, does someone actually read them?
<ovidiu-florin> the status they present can be read from the CI itself, AFAIK
<yofel> they are here for notification, and to remind people that there's stuff to fix (if $dev finds them so annyoing that he ends up fixing the failure, they serve their intended purpose)
<ovidiu-florin> 2. is it written somewhere what needs to be done for the FW and Plasma that you told me needs to be done
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ovidiu-florin> I think I have some time in the weekend, and I'd like to take a look at it
<yofel> documentation of that is done on the ninja notepad, the workflow is heavily underdocumented though and the readme that exists is partly wrong.
<yofel> That was supposed to be one of the tasks for automation-ng, but santa is MIA lately and his scripts are far from done, so for now we're stuck with the old scripts.
<yofel> I started improving those, but after years of under-maintenance, getting things into shape again is non-trivial.
<ovidiu-florin> bash or python scripts?
<yofel> They do work though, as long as you know how to use them and what the pitfalls are (not documented)
<sick_rimmit> Hi
<yofel> Python mostly (some pieces require launchpadlib)
<sick_rimmit> yofel: Did you get a resolution on the Server requirements from Michael ?
<yofel> no
<yofel> because I didn't do anything in that direction
<sick_rimmit> Hmm, I see. Was a decision made.?
<sick_rimmit> I understood that you and sgclark were discussing with mhall119 to make a decision whether to go with a JEnkins instance on Canonical
<sick_rimmit> or to go with a Digital Ocean droplet ?
<yofel> No. All I can still say is that sitter said that shell access is a requirement right now.
<yofel> I'm honestly not sure how one would integrate our tooling into jenkins without shell access...
<mhall119> AFAIK, we're waiting to know if the current CI setup needs shell access to work, of it a hosted Jenkins setup could be used
<yofel> but I'm not jenkins expert and I didn't have time to read the ci-tooling yet either
<mhall119> I've spoken to those who setup the jenkins-as-a-service in Canonical and have been told what we need to do in order to use it for Kubuntu
<mhall119> so it all hinges on whether or not it can be run in that kind of setup or not
<yofel> is that kind of setup documented somewhere?
<mhall119> only our internal wiki I'm afraid
<mhall119> but from what I understand, it's a vanilla Jenkins with the ability to include Jenkins plugins
<mhall119> it actually uses one persistant control-node of Jenkins,and spins up build-nodes on demand
<yofel> Ok. I probably won't have an answer for you this year. I want to replicate the CI in a VM over christmas so I actually know what I'm talking about
<yofel> currently sgclark knows more about the CI than I do and she's on a trip
<sick_rimmit> OK, 
<mhall119> yofel: ack, I'll be off the weeks of christmas and new year's anyway, so we can revisit this in January
<sick_rimmit> I think the only stumbling block on Kubuntu side is the shell access.  
 * mhall119 notes that "off" doesn't mean "offline", just not normal hours :)
<sick_rimmit> I believe that we can upload scripts for Jenkins to run, but that needs testing to be sure.
<sick_rimmit> So, we'll revisit this in January.. 
<yofel> probably. If we can integrate our ruby tooling using a jenkins plugin and figure whether/how docker is needed then the hosted instance would work
<sick_rimmit> I add these notes to trello, and follow in the new year.. perfect thanks guys
 * yofel spent some time reading "learn ruby the hard way" and still doesn't know why that's a language he wants to know....
 * yofel makes his way home. bbl
 * yofel found a fun thing from 4.8 times while cleaning up the disk https://kyofel.de/owncloud/index.php/s/KQL9vo8C24oVqKe
<yofel> how nostalgic
<Snowhog> apt complained about a missing plymouth plugin file this morning after my normal dist-upgrade. The missing file is kubuntu-text.so. Apt suggest fixing this by installing plymouth-themes. That package is installed, and reinstalling the plymouth packages results in the same complaint, that kubuntu-text.so is missing. A search of my system confirms that it does not exist. ubuntu-text.so does. Anyone aware of this issue? This is on my 
<Snowhog> 16.04 64-bit Kubuntu installation.
<clivejo> I havent done an apt-get today 
<clivejo> so I havent seen that
<clivejo> are you trying to run a Plymouth session?
<clivejo> or is it a default boot?
<Snowhog> No, not that I am aware of.
<clivejo> like any customisations?
<Snowhog> No customizations.
<clivejo> sorry, doing other stuff here and getting ready to leave, but Ill take a look later.  Maybe yofel will be home soon and can shed some light on it
<Snowhog> Appreciate that. Thank you.
<yofel> I need to run as well, but please give a short step-by-step guide how you hit that error (or what commands one needs to enter to get the error message). I don't have an up-to-date xenial system around right now either
<yofel> thanks
<clivejo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
<clivejo> apparently contains that file
<yofel> the ubuntu one right, question is what requires the kubuntu one
<yofel> could be that plymouth.hook that the changelog talks about
<yofel> I'll look more into that later
<clivejo> duh Im being stupid
<clivejo> sorry, I better go!
<clivejo> bye
<Snowhog> Some, but not all, plymouth packages are installed by default -- as far as I know. At least, I didn't specifically install any when I installed 16.04. It was after running dist-upgrade this morning that I sas the complaint by apt. To reproduce, just update your package cache and then run a dist-upgrade. The warning appears at the end of the process.
<valorie> yofel: I remember that!
<valorie> fun times
<clivejo> you hvae strange idea of fun :P
<valorie> clivejo: yeah
<valorie> lol
<mparillo> It looks like Plasma 5.4.3 is landing in Xenial?
<valorie> ? that seems rather old....
<mparillo> I had 5.4.2 ever since the first ISO (no PPAs etc.)
<soee_> and there is 5.5 already released :)
<clivejo> :( Kmail is being a *beep*
<clivejo> everyday now it stops working 
<clivejo> Unable to fetch item from backend (collection -1) : Unable to retrieve item from resource: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> restart akonadi?
<wxl> yeah and now our it mgr is freaking out ready to blame kubuntu for some gpu hangs he's having
<wxl> argh
 * wxl facepalms
<clivejo> I usually reboot and it fixes itself for a bit
<valorie> rebooting seems a bit extreme
<clivejo> but Im building calligra and cant reboot for a while
<mparillo> Packagers are busy with other things. So I can save the time banging on 5.4.95 and just wait for 5.5.
<valorie> but ya gotta do what ya gotta do
<clivejo> akonadi restart doesnt seem to fix it
<valorie> clivejo: if you use ccache, you can reboot and resume building
<clivejo> its almost done
<clivejo> at dh_strip
<clivejo> famous last words
<clivejo> its still building :/
<clivejo> hi Snowhog
<Snowhog> As to plymouth on my installs; I 'did' manually install plymouth, plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo, plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text, and plymouth-xll. libplymouth4 was installed automatically at some earlier point in time.
<Snowhog> hi clivejo
<clivejo> did you manage to fix the problem?
<Snowhog> I installed those packages because I was noticing an inoccuous message during boot about plymouthd and something not being found. Didn't interfere with anything, but....
<Snowhog> No, but if I remove the plymouth* installed packages except libplymouth4, I won't see that complaint. See above.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-11
<Snowhog> Just ran another dist-upgrade. plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text were included in the upgraded packages. After the downloaded packages were unpacked and processed, this appears near the bottom of the output: W: plymouth: The plugin kubuntu-text.so is missing, the selected theme might not work as expected.
<Snowhog> W: plymouth: You might want to install the plymouth-themes package to fix this.
<Snowhog> And, during the dist-upgrade process, the /var/cache/apt/archives/partial directory ownership and attributes are being changed to this:  drwx------ 2 _apt root    4096 Dec 10 18:07 partial
<Snowhog> I have to chown and chmod to fix this!
<valorie> Snowhog: please send to the kubuntu-devel list so this doesn't get overlooked
<Snowhog> valorie: Which, the missing file or the changing of the directory?
<valorie> Scarlett's aunt just died, and yofel is overwhelmed right now
<valorie> the whole thing
<valorie> you can even just paste in the log here if you want
<Snowhog> valorie: Okay. I already sent an email on the first issue to the owner of the mailing list, as I'm not permitted to post to the list directly. I did that this afternoon.
<valorie> hmmm, you tried to post "directly" and then what happened?
 * valorie is one of the listowners
<Snowhog> valorie: No, I tried to email the list.
<valorie> and then what happened?
<Snowhog> valorie: Just a sec.
<clivejo> grrrrr
<clivejo> my PPA is full
<Snowhog> valorie: If you don't mind, what is your email? I'll forward what I sent to you directly.
<valorie> valorie.zimmerman@gmail.com
<Snowhog> valorie: Okay. Give me a sec.
<clivejo> looks like calligra 2.9.10 isnt going to build tonight!
<valorie> but everyone should be able to post to that list, even if it is held for moderation
<valorie> clivejo: :(
<Snowhog> valorie: just forwarded the email to you.
<valorie> thank you
<valorie> but I've got to get that list working right
<Snowhog> valorie: I'm going to be going out for the evening shortly. I'll see about emailing you about the changing directory later this evening, if you don't mind.
<valorie> that's fine
<Snowhog> valorie: Thank you!
<valorie> yw
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: there's a person on the mail list asking for instructions on how to help package plasma 5.5
<ovidiu-florin> He claims to have some experience with packaging 
<ovidiu-florin> Do you think you can help him?
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: we should invite him here
<yofel> dangit, I forgot to reply to him again
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: FWIW, I know him. He was hanging around and doing random packaging stuff years ago. (You can find his name in like 2011 tomahawk changelogs)
<yofel> his old IRC nick was _Groo_ or something similiar. Haven't seen him on IRC for a long time
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning
<valorie> how are ya, sick_rimmit?
<yofel> valorie: the 5.4.3 stuff is something I uploaded a long time ago, but was stuck in -proposed thanks to build failures and qt 5.5
<yofel> with latter out of the way we can actually get back to doing something productive
<valorie> oh cool!
<valorie> that's excellent
 * valorie heads to bed
<yofel> nini :)
<cortex_> awesome work guys on the latest daily
<cortex_> it works well :)
<sgclark> morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> hi
<BluesKaj> Hi sgclark, just upgraded 16.04 to plasma 5.4.3, guess it's the upgrade to ramp up to 5.5
<sgclark> I am here, but not here. just lost my aunt yesterday, spending a few days with family
<sgclark> can't promise 5.5 yet
<BluesKaj> sgclark, my condolences , family comes first ...there's no rush for 5.5 
<sgclark> thank you
<genii> Cool, I see a lot of "Yippee, build fixed!" :)
<BluesKaj> hey genii, yeah finally ;-)
<clivejo> sitter: you start all these?
<clivejo> anyone on vivid, wily or xenial want to test calligra 2.9.10, add my PPA - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/calligra and let me know if there are any problems
<sgclark> blech
<valorie> hi sgclark
<valorie> still visiting family, or home?
<sgclark> I am in Phoenix with family
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> I'm glad you get to visit for the holidays, but so sorry about the circumstances
<sgclark> valorie: well, I am going back home Tuesday, then I fly back again for holidays on 23rd. But it has been awhile since I have been here, so it is nice, though circumstances are terrible.
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> and so sorry for your loss
<valorie> we're facing it with my dad, who is forgetting how to swallow
<valorie> so far it's ok, but getting more frequent
<sgclark> thank you, and sorry to hear that.
<valorie> woah
<valorie> green!
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-12
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<clivejo> soee_: Im getting errors with your SSL cert - The certificate authority's certificate is invalid
<soee_> on my cloud ?
<clivejo> have you Rapid SSL's Imteridate certs in the chain?
<soee_> it is all fne for me
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> The cert is fine, valid up to Tue May 31 05:50:59 2016
<clivejo> just seems to be something wrong with the cert chain
<soee_> uhm
<clivejo> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest run it through that
<clivejo> incomplete chain
<clivejo> Missing - RapidSSL SHA256 CA - G3 
<clivejo> I think this is it - https://knowledge.rapidssl.com/support/ssl-certificate-support/index?page=content&id=SO26457
<clivejo> but they usually send it in your welcome email as Intermediate CA
<sgclark> morning
<soee_> hiho
<mparillo> I see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1525541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1525541 in Kubuntu Website "Typo on front page" [Undecided,New]
<mparillo> I would be happy to fix, but who can grant me credentials to the website?
<sgclark> mparillo: ovidiu-florin I believe.
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: Assuming you want to share the burden, feel free to e-mail the first address on my launchpad account (marco-parillo)
<sgclark> yofel: any idea how we should handle this pile of failures for s390x? looks like tons of scary missing symbols. 
<sgclark> umm I am not sleeping, why does irc seem to think I am, this is bazaar.
<sgclark> well it looks like launchpad is too busy failing s390x builds to build any of my current work. off to be productive somewhere else.
<ovidiu-florin> what do you guys think of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1429485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429485 in Kubuntu Website "Download section: please also offer md5sum" [Undecided,New]
<ovidiu-florin> why was SHA chosen?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ideas?
<vertago1> md5 is not cryptographically strong anymore
<vertago1> so someone could conceivably modify the ISO and the MD5 would still match
<vertago1> SHA hasn't been broken yet
<vertago1> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collision_attack#cite_note-2
<vertago1> ovidiu-florin: Does that answer your question? It is debatable whether or not it would make sense to include both. One side would argue it would allow people to verify using an insecure method while the other side would probably argue that having both actually makes it better since it would be even harder to find a collision on both at the same time.
<yofel> sgclark: merge stuff from debian in that case, they've had s390x for a while already
<sgclark> yofel: ahh. mostly qt4 stuff, gonna have to backburner for a bit. thanks
<clivejo> 2 weeks ago Rohan dropped the octave patch for cantor in kubuntu_unstable, which seems to build on KCI, but the kubuntu_stable branch is still FTBFS. Doesnt KCI auto-merge into kubuntu_stable when unstable builds succesfully?  Where do I find the automerge logs to check whats wrong
<clivejo> finally!
<clivejo> stupid purpose
<valorie> did you find the logs you needed, clivejo?
<clivejo> no
<valorie> :(
<clivejo> maybe Im mistaken
<valorie> perhaps write to k-devel asking?
<clivejo> for some reason I thought on successful build that KCI automerged into stable
<clivejo> its not important
<valorie> well, if you understand the setup, then you can help 1. document it and 2. keep it going
<valorie> true?
<clivejo> I doubt it :/
<clivejo> Im dylexic :P
<clivejo> or how ever you spell it
<valorie> if the facts are right, I can fix spelling, syntax, grammar etc.
<valorie> even style
<valorie> <--- hell of an editor, if nothing else
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> how do I get build permissions on KCI?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<clivejo> wily_unstable_purpose was buildling when I pushed to debian, and I think my change will fix it if its rebuilt
<clivejo> Ive logged into KCI using my launchpad id but says I dont have permission
<BluesKaj> Hey clivejo
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<clivejo> hows things with you?
<BluesKaj> just fine here, thanks, clivejo, and you?
<clivejo> cold and wet!
<clivejo> need to find food!
<BluesKaj> yeah, same weather here 
<clivejo> we had snow yesterday and still some laying around today
<clivejo> took the pup for a walk and he got soaked
<BluesKaj> we had some snow a few weeks ago , but it's been quite mild for december here , 6C average
<clivejo> then with him jumping up and giving me cuddles I got wet too!
<BluesKaj> hehe
 * clivejo yawns
 * BluesKaj wonders why freenode servers in NA won't connect when I use vpn, but the euro servers like Kornbluth connect fine.
<clivejo_> would it be safe to lintian ignore this "command-in-menu-file-and-desktop-file" ?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-12
<clivejo> but how to fix it the proper way, I dont know
<valorie> I'm afraid to try the nvidia driver rather than nouveau though
<valorie> can't the xapian-index be called in the code of the application itself?
 * clivejo crosses fingers and toes
<valorie> gosh it's slow though
<clivejo> thats how its supposed to work I think
<clivejo> but code has changed and it n longer does it!
<clivejo> just sits spinning like a stupid muppet
<claydoh> sop there is this....http://news.softpedia.com/news/the-wait-is-over-kde-plasma-5-8-lts-arrives-in-kubuntu-and-linux-mint-18-kde-510888.shtml
<clivejo> forever and forever
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #155: FAILURE in 1 min 58 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/merger_kolf/155/
<DarinMiller> valorie:  ensure to add https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa.  Driver patches by Mr. Marley are mandatory on my older Nvidia systems.
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> what is it with these people writing articles
<valorie> DarinMiller: this laptop is pretty new
<clivejo> they just make BS up
<DarinMiller> ^^ totally agree.  
<valorie> in fact, my son had to run .... manjaro I think it was, because it was the only system with a working driver
<clivejo> "proud to announce the availability of the KDE Plasma 5.8 LTS desktop"
<claydoh> softpedia is usually ok, as far as I have seen myself
<clivejo> where was it announced?
<claydoh> I think it is pent up desire ;)
<DarinMiller> I refuse to read any articles from that website.
<clivejo> pent up stupidity !
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kspaceduel build #153: FAILURE in 2 min 29 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/merger_kspaceduel/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreen build #823: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/merger_kscreen/823/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksirk build #157: FAILURE in 2 min 30 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/merger_ksirk/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kshisen build #668: FAILURE in 2 min 30 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/merger_kshisen/668/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscd build #157: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/merger_kscd/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksnakeduel build #155: FAILURE in 2 min 29 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/merger_ksnakeduel/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreenlocker build #447: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/merger_kscreenlocker/447/
<claydoh> as well es pent up excitement
<claydoh> and pent up desire for clicks
<clivejo> claydoh: exalty, click bait
<clivejo> plasma version 101 available now!!  Click me, click me
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Where the OMG Ubuntu at.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #751: UNSTABLE in 6 min 53 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/mgmt_merger/751/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #735: UNSTABLE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/mgmt_progenitor/735/
<claydoh> lol
<valorie> late on the clickbaiting! poor omgbuntu
 * DarinMiller had to install fw and plasma staging ppas on ZZ on the monter laptop to enable the BT and network icons in the sys tray.
<clivejo> "Woman gives birth to octuplets in Enniskillen"
<clivejo> no she didnt you stupid stupid click baiter
<valorie> !
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #256: FAILURE in 2 min 16 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #34: FAILURE in 2 min 25 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/34/
<claydoh> gosh darn it I actually tweeted. 
<clivejo> you animal!
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Oh speaking of that, what's Max up to?
<clivejo> oh poop, I need to put him to bed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #43: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #40: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #44: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kate build #149: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kate/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcontacts build #39: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kcontacts/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #46: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #43: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #239: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #32: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #111: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/111/
 * clivejo thinks KCI might be having problems
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #46: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/46/
 * valorie is watching harald explain kci
<clivejo> 00:35:31 Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<clivejo> 00:35:31 E: Error uploading file.
<clivejo> 00:36:32 \t\t !!!!!!!!!! dput failed ten times !!!!!!!!!!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #194: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #48: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_marble/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #162: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #29: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #42: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #34: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #34: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #35: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kteatime build #36: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kteatime/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #37: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_filelight build #34: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_filelight/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #129: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #35: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #35: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamera build #34: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kamera/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kruler build #36: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kruler/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/10/
<clivejo> not good stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #34: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/34/
<valorie> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #34: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #37: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #34: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #34: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #38: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kig build #34: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kig/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #48: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #37: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #34: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #53: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #36: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kate/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #35: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/35/
<claydoh> Whelp the softpedia author fixed the article ;)
<valorie> \o/
<claydoh> twitter has some uses sometimes, I guess
<valorie> it does
<valorie> what's your handle, claydoh?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/127/
<claydoh> of course ;)
 * valorie is @valoriez  I think
<claydoh> oops @claydoh of course
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/213/
<valorie> followed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #232: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #63: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_marble/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #44: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #49: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_marble/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #257: FIXED in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #35: FIXED in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #128: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/167/
<valorie> wow, that video is really enlightening
<valorie> anybody who wants to understand KCI should watch! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhJQSpy3Luc
<valorie> it's pretty much the same now I think except we use LP git instead of Debian git?
<valorie> and our own servers instead of bluesystems
<valorie> right?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #233: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #64: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_marble/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #33: FIXED in 31 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #47: FIXED in 32 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #35: FIXED in 28 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #195: FIXED in 31 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #44: FIXED in 32 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #45: FIXED in 32 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcontacts build #40: FIXED in 32 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kcontacts/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #43: FIXED in 30 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #163: FIXED in 31 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kteatime build #37: FIXED in 30 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kteatime/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #35: FIXED in 31 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #47: FIXED in 31 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #313: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_filelight build #35: FIXED in 31 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_filelight/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #240: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #38: FIXED in 31 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #36: FIXED in 29 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #35: FIXED in 31 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kruler build #37: FIXED in 29 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kruler/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #36: FIXED in 29 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamera build #35: FIXED in 29 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kamera/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #35: FIXED in 17 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #130: FIXED in 31 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kate build #150: FIXED in 34 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kate/150/
<clivejo> valorie: right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #39: FIXED in 26 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #36: FIXED in 26 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #35: FIXED in 26 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #38: FIXED in 27 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #49: FIXED in 27 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #35: FIXED in 27 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #38: FIXED in 27 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kig build #35: FIXED in 27 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kig/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #37: FIXED in 27 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kate/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #35: FIXED in 27 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_discover/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #54: FIXED in 41 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #33: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #341: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #42: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #42: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #39: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/32/
<DarinMiller> Looks like the 4.9 kernel  in conjuction ZZ and staging PPA's solves the power disconnect lockup issue on my hybrid laptop.  Zesty  is sizing up to be a sweat release!
<valorie> sweaty release, or sweet release?
<valorie> there could be a difference
<valorie> :-)
<DarinMiller> oh yes, sweet^ :)
<valorie> lol
<DarinMiller> I don't know enough to sweat during the release cycle yet.  
<valorie> that's the week before freeze!
<yofel> I added another 5.5G swap to linode just to be on the safe side. The box went as low as 4G free last night
<yofel> hm, what's up with all those stale processes from docker o.O
<kfunk> heya guys. any plans for providing a KF5-based package of kdesvn for 16.04+? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/kdesvn is in a sad state :(
<kfunk> actually the computers of our admin team in the company are upgraded now, and kdesvn is amongst the missing apps in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<Peace-> guys i have installed 17.04 but i got this on xsession-errors
<kfunk> yofel: Riddell: if anyone could get kdesvn back to Ubuntu that'd be awesome
<Peace-> could not load plugin info for pluigin org.kde.plasma.networkmanagement skipping plugin
<Peace-> infact netwrok manager  is not in systray
<kfunk> Peace-: plasma-nm installed?
<Peace-> sure
<Peace-> wait for a comnplete paste
<yofel> Deleted on 2015-01-14 by Jonathan Riddell
<yofel> conflicts with kdesdk-kio-plugins
<yofel> kfunk: what exacly does kdesvn do again?
<kfunk> yofel: it's a SVN GUI
<kfunk> forgot to say: there's just been a new major release of it (4 weeks ago), so that's a good time to get it packaged again
<Peace-> kfunk: http://paste.opensuse.org/78308121
<kfunk> yofel: no other dependencies than KF5/Qt5 afaics
<Peace-> bad json file ?
<yofel> kfunk: I think debian is already done: kdesvn     | 2.0.0-1       | unstable        | source, amd64, arm64, armel, armhf, hurd-i386, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x
<yofel> I'll check why that didn't get synced though
<kfunk> yofel: <3
<kfunk> Peace-: can you paste the json file?
<Peace-> k
<kfunk> it looks like kconfig is trying to parse the .json file as a .desktop file
<kfunk> hmm
<Peace-> kfunk: http://paste.opensuse.org/3600996
<kfunk> that looks good
<kfunk> I wonder why KConfigIni tries to read that file though
<Peace-> dunno why it's weird
<Peace-> do you know how to load the widget with plasmoidviewer?
 * kfunk has no idea
<Peace-> i don't remember :D it's 3 years i don't install kubuntu anymore 
<Peace-> just love 14.04 stable 
<shadeslayer> plasmawindowed is the new command
<Peace-> shadeslayer: thank you plasmawindowed org.kde.plasma.networkmanagment works
<Peace-> weird that plasma do not load it on systemtray 
<Peace-> does not*
<Peace-> bah it works and it configures correctly even the nets 
<Peace-> :S
<sheytan> Hey friends!
<sheytan> How high is the % that i break stuff when upgrading from landing? :D
<amichair> Hi, does anyone know when plasma 5.8.4 will get into backports?
<kfunk> yofel: btw, if you have a ticket of kdesvn somewhere, please CC/subscribe me
<mparillo> amichair: Do you have a spare VM or test partition? You can test from backports-landing now. http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-and-linux-mint-doing-plasma-5-8-testing/
<mparillo> Only after enough testing, can the -devels can move it from -landing to backports.
<yofel> clivejo: hm, didn't the git plugin have a setting for the executable path? Or was that set elsewhere?
<yofel> I think the slaves aren't using the semaphore anymore, and I can't find the path setting
<yofel> nvm, moved to another config view it seems
<yofel> fixed
<yofel> meh, the ci ssh key isn't registered on master so it can't fetch the branch names. 
<clivejo> yofel: where is the setting now?
<yofel> global tool config > git. My memory told me it was together with the global git config
<clivejo> so last night was due to the git semaphore not working
<clivejo> need to learn how that works!
<clivejo> yofel: did you say pond has an IPv6?
<yofel> that shouldn't have affected launchpad. Although that does get throttled by that as well as a matter of fact
<clivejo> can LP be semaphored too?
<clivejo> I thought there was a queuing mechanism in front of LP
<yofel> not... easily. You'll need a network semaphore because the semaphore has to run outside docker, and be set inside the container
<yofel> should be rather easy to configure, but I didn't spend my time on that and just increased the retry count
<yofel> clivejo: 2001:41c9:1:406::183
<clivejo> ok to pass these on to Clemens?  To point kci.pangea.pub to 212.110.173.183 / 2001:41c9:1:406::183
<yofel> ack
<yofel> assuming that the v6 is static. But considering that it's /64, it should be
<clivejo> should be static as long as the machine is running
<clivejo> BTW is that box metal?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #44: FIXED in 14 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/44/
<yofel> looks metal to me considering that I can read SMART data from the disks
<clivejo> me too
<clivejo> impressive7
 * clivejo wonders did Rick kiss the Blarney Stone
<yofel> I think the cost should be around the same as for linode. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/33/
<yofel> grr, the semaphore has to run on master for the repo lookup as well
<clivejo> yofel: LP triggers dont seem to be working properly
<clivejo> could the redirect be annoying it?
<yofel> that could be
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/34/
<yofel> OR we're missing a plugin
<yofel> hm, no. the trigger itself does schedule the polling jobs
<yofel> uhm. polling jobs?
<clivejo> somethings not configured right
<yofel> clivejo: *if* master has to poll the repositories for changes before doing anything, then that's broken right now as the CI ssh key isn't registered
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> look at http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/configure and see the git section after a couple seconds
<yofel> I fixed the git call itself just now, but the key is still missing
<clivejo> was it copied in that tarball you madE?
<yofel> might not, sec
<clivejo> *beep* please hold
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * clivejo listens to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H46RN3qxubs
<clivejo> la la la 
<yofel> hey
 * clivejo does a voice over "your call is important to us, but we are busy eating Christmas pudding, please hold"
<yofel> actually no idea. I *think* the key even got lost in the ci wipe back then, but then I don't know how river could still work. The slaves obviously have the key, but I don't see it anywhere on river
<clivejo> there was something weird about that anyway
<clivejo> there was two keys
<clivejo> setup a new one?
<yofel> there are 3 in total
<yofel> master -> slave, docker -> LP, docker -> alioth
<clivejo> but there was two keys for LP
<clivejo> we seemed to get a new one when Scarlett moved from Alioth to LP
<yofel> hm, maybe an old one, kubuntu-ci-bot only has one
<yofel> uhm...
<yofel> it has the same key registered twice o.O
<yofel> well, linode has it, let me copy it over
<yofel> The program 'git' is currently not installed. To run 'git' please ask your administrator to install the package 'git'
<yofel> oops :D
<yofel> well, that fixed that error. Although jenkins is still complaining about an unregistered key
<yofel> oh hey, now the krita trigger worked. So I guess that's that
<clivejo> same key under two different names?
<yofel> clivejo: same actually: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-bot/+sshkeys
<yofel> didn't know you could do that... (it's valid though)
<clivejo> why?!?
<clivejo> to be sure, to be sure?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #129: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #113: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #30: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_krita/30/
<clivejo> yofel: https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Claim+plugin would this plugin be useful for adding notes as to why a build is failing, and what the person has done about it?
<yofel> hm, if that can be wired to the bot it could be cool. Otherwise it sounds somewhat error prone, and it won't work for guests (*you* would have to claim it for "mentoring" or so)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_krita/7/
<clivejo> !info pyqt5-dev zesty
<ubottu> pyqt5-dev (source: pyqt5): Development files for PyQt5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7+dfsg-2 (zesty), package size 271 kB, installed size 3098 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #342: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #343: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #31: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_krita/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #143: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #344: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #345: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #144: NOW UNSTABLE in 7 min 47 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/48/
<zerotcm> So, after reading your appeal, I decided to test 5.8 on yakkety
<zerotcm> I don't know what to say, it upgraded cleanly (although aptitude claimed there was a conflict with kwallet) and seems to be running smoothly...
<zerotcm> Any particular test case I should look into?
<clivejo> do you have the apt output for the kwallet conflict?
<zerotcm> waitasec...
<clivejo> please use a pasting service for the output
<clivejo> like paste.ubuntu.com
<zerotcm> sure
<zerotcm> ok, the issue is with pam-kwallet-init: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23619622/
<zerotcm> Oh I see... pam-kwallet-init is version 5.7.5
<zerotcm> So I suppose I could just install versions 5.7.5 of libpam-kwallet...
<zerotcm> Regardless, as I said, things apparently are ok, even kwallet unlocking...
<clivejo> when you say there was a conflict, what happened?
<zerotcm> clivejo: The thing is... I updated using aptitude... Then the conflict manager suggested I remove pam-kwallet-init
<zerotcm> yeah, sorry, I know apt-get is currently the recommended upgrade tool, it's just that old habits die hard... :(
<clivejo> just hard to know what is going on without any feedback
<zerotcm> of course, I understand... let's see if I can be more helpful...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/45/
<zerotcm> clivejo: ok, so it seems the package pam-kwallet-init on 5.7 became libpam-kwallet-common on 5.8
<clivejo> but did it cause a conflict?
<clivejo> or just want to remove one for the other?
<zerotcm> Yeah... it did not, apparently aptitude was just being over-zealous
<clivejo> oh right, ok
<zerotcm> I mean, libpam-kwallet-common caused pam-kwallet-init to be removed (rightfully) and aptitude over-reacted
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/46/
<zerotcm> oh yes, there's no default wallpaper on the new sddm theme. Is that expected?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #131: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #115: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #43: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/43/
<clivejo> just a blue colour?
<zerotcm> yep
<clivejo> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8/plasma-5.8-boot.png
<zerotcm> right, that's the one...
<clivejo> normal then :)
<zerotcm> that's... a lot of blue... :)
<zerotcm> Anyway, it looks great with an wallpaper
 * clivejo nods
<marco-parillo> Usually when I wake early in the morning, I turn on the little light that shines down on my keyboard to enter my password. Now with the new SDDM wallpaper, who needs that little, bitty, light? I could practically read by the blue glow.
<blaze> I don't like the color
<blaze> also windoze lookalike parody
<clivejo> for the 5 seconds I actually see it, I dont really care what colour it is!
<KurousagiMK2> Auto Login? besides SDDM Background can be changed
<zerotcm> Oh well, as I said, with an wallpaper it looks actually nice...
<zerotcm> The thing that is still bugging me is that the breeze-dark icon theme is missing a lot of icons and kde seems to be using oxygen as fallback
<zerotcm> Of course this isn't new behavior, the same happens on 5.7
<zerotcm> Is it possible to set breeze as a fall-back theme? Oxygen is really a poor match to current KDE look
 * wxl stretches
<marco-parillo> Much more important that the default background color, would be for SDDM to add the guest user function that LightDM had. It basically created a random user name and mounted home under /tmp. Losing that was a real regression for me.
<zerotcm> Oh, indeed. But as someone using ldap authentication, the old theme was unusable, as I couldn't directly enter an username. Oh well, why can't we have everything?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Hai wxl
<wxl> oh hai
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> You home Simey ?
<clivejo> !info git-dev zesty
<ubottu> Package git-dev does not exist in zesty
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Yeah but in bed resting
<clivejo> awwww bless your wee cotton socks!
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Naw I have US size 12 shoe size. XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #83: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #69: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #65: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #336: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #189: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #41: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/41/
<clivejo> ximion: would you happen to know what usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexec/kf5/kpackagehandlers/appstreamhandler is and where it should be installed?
<clivejo> frameworksintegration is building it
<ximion> clivejo: I think this is a KRunner plugin which shows AppStream data
<ximion> or it is part of the KPackage metainfo support
<ximion> one of those two options ^^
<clivejo> not sure where to put it :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #42: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #190: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/11/
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/frameworkintegration.git/tree/README.md
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #337: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/337/
<soee> question from #kubuntu channel: [21:06] ‎<‎efeciftci‎>‎ Hi, would it be possible if Plasma 5.8 in xenial backports-landing ppa was shipped with Qt 5.6.2 instead of 5.6.1? Qt 5.6.1 has a bug in QTimeZone component that affects Plasma desktop and which seems to be fixed in 5.6.2 ( https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-53071 ). Although it is possible to work around this bug by manually modifying qml files of plasma lockscreen 
<soee> and digital clock, it is not suitable solution for all timezones.
<IrcsomeBot2> * tsimonq2 wakes up from sleep
<clivejo> like all 15mins of it!
<clivejo> thats a nap!
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> soee: Challenge: find out the minimum Qt versions for the versions we have in Backports Landing
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Otherwise I'm all for it
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> It would actually be a really good idea
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Then we can do a Qt transition and then mass rebuild of Backports once we have a stable tested Qt 5.7.1 in the archive
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Then we test upgradability etc.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/20/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> But I think we should for sure ship with Qt 5.6.2, I mean why not?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> soee: Tell them I say thank you. :)
<valorie> I was going to answer them, but they've already disappeared from #kubuntu
<acheronuk> Qt 5.6.2 rebuild?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Yep acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Bad idea or good one?
<acheronuk> unless ubuntu do it, you lot are on your own with that
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I can look into it...
<acheronuk> ok
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Not tonight, brain wacked from pain meds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #25: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #12: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/12/
<acheronuk> I'm just being grumpy as well :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> No no no I'm not grumpy, I'm just dizzy and can't think straight...
<acheronuk> it's just like we are almost ready to ship BIG major backports, and the someone says "hey, let's rebuild QT?"
<acheronuk> WFT?
<acheronuk> or WTF?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> See #kubuntu-council. Didn't rant on a logged channel
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Let's wait until we have this in Backports.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> But for sure in the future
<soee> maybe for now only this timezone bugfix can be cherry picked ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> If you link me to a commit, then absolutely. :l
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> *:)
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Or at the minimum a bug report on the Qt tracker
<soee> https://codereview.qt-project.org#/c/157499/
<acheronuk> the ubuntu Qt version is a whole cherry tree of 'picks' so ione more may not be  bid deal 
<acheronuk> *big deal
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Thanks many soee :l
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> *:)
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I can even work to get it in the archive if you think it's good enough
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #21: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/34/
<ximion> clivejo: sorry, network trouble
<ximion> I bet there's a path in /usr/lib/<subdir>  on Debian systems for that ;-)
<clivejo> ximion: no problem, story of my life!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #7: STILL FAILING in 8 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #12: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #8: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #14: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #15: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #47: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #43: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #55: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #10: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #15: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #16: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #16: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #17: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #12: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #17: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/17/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kspaceduel build #154: FIXED in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kspaceduel/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #156: FIXED in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreen build #824: FIXED in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreen/824/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscd build #158: FIXED in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscd/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreenlocker build #448: FIXED in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreenlocker/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kshisen build #669: FIXED in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kshisen/669/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksirk build #158: FIXED in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksirk/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksnakeduel build #156: FIXED in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksnakeduel/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #752: FIXED in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/752/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #736: FIXED in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/736/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #234: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #24: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #47: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkexiv2 build #41: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkexiv2/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #35: FAILURE in 9 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #18: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #275: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #47: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #338: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #191: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #3: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #5: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #73: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #126: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/14/
 * clivejo kicks yakkety around the chat room like a football
<valorie> why are they failing?
<clivejo> something to do with symbols and I cant figure it out :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/214/
<valorie> :(
<clivejo> time for bed, good night
<valorie> sweet dreams, clivejo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #48: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #103: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #110: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #76: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #137: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #25: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #78: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #57: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #313: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #235: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #71: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #104: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #50: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #74: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #111: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #77: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #65: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkexiv2 build #42: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkexiv2/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #339: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #192: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #50: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #4: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #36: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/36/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Y'all get Harald's message?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #43: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #36: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #6: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #79: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #48: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #37: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #314: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #72: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #51: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #81: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #78: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #144: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #314: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #127: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #66: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #5: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #44: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #82: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/82/
<DarinMiller> Nope, what was Harald's message?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> DarinMiller, acheronuk, wxl, clivejo, ahoneybun: First come first serve! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-December/011045.html :D
<[Relic]> is plasma 5.8 available for 16.10 yet?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> [Relic]: Nope, please be patient. :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I mean if you want to be adventurous, yeah, but I wouldn't recommend it.
<[Relic]> these bugs are just getting annoying, have to reboot again
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-and-linux-mint-doing-plasma-5-8-testing/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> [Relic]: If you want to help us test, go ahead. :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Just know it might kill your kittens..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/34/
<[Relic]> how many will it kill?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #49: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/49/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> 1 or 2... :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I don't know, we have to find out!
<DarinMiller> [Relic]: I have updated 7 installs with almost no issues.  Rik discovered that non-admin users cannot be added with applying the patch Simon just posted.  That's the only issue that I have seen reported.  (But now we have a fix for it.)
<DarinMiller> without applying^
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> DarinMiller: So you call dibs or no? :)
<[Relic]> I am the only one on my computer, so not a problem there
<DarinMiller> I would love to try but I only have a rough idea how to fix.  I assume we download the source, download the patch, update the debian/patches file and push it is back.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #21: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/21/
<DarinMiller> Or maybe we use quilt?  
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Yes quilt. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #82: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/82/
<DarinMiller> I have only read about it. ...
 * DarinMiller searching for quilt link in his infiinite guideline BM's list.....
 * DarinMiller adding https://wiki.debian.org/UsingQuilt to his already long list of packagin guild lines....
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Nononononononononono
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> The only good guide :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<DarinMiller> #@$(*@$ is one supposed to know all this stuff....
<[Relic]> learn by osmosis, duct tape the monitor to your head before going to sleep with the proper pages open
<DarinMiller> :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Yeah that's how we all learn XD
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> You know you got it when you dream about it for a week straight...
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> (dammit Kubuntu :P)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #145: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/145/
<[Relic]> does plasma 5.8 allow multi-seat monitor set ups?
<[Relic]> time to reboot and see if this computer still works  :)
<DarinMiller> [Relic]: Sorry, I don't know the purpose of multi-seat monitor, nor how to set it up.  When or how does on use it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #6: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/6/
<DarinMiller> Which ppa did he use?  Bluejack let a user apply just one of the staging ppa's the other day.  The guy said it wanted to remove plasma-desktop and some other lib and nobody stopped him from rebooting.... 
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Backports Landing
<[Relic]> boingy boingy boingy
<DarinMiller> I read this in the logs and felt helpless as the guy disappeared from the chat for a few hours and when he reappeared, he was a little miffed (rightfully so).
<DarinMiller> Whew.... [Relic] survived.
<mparillo> [Relic]: One other papercut. I needed to sudo poweroff after applying the changes. The kicker > Leave > Shutdown did not work for me.
<[Relic]> I just did menu reboot
<DarinMiller> ctrl-alt-shft-pageup will also reboot unless plasma is already shutdown.... which you can also alt-REISUB
<mparillo> Excellent. It was only a papercut for testers, but we would not want to inflict it on LTS Users.
<DarinMiller> Unfortuneatly, KDE not rebooting after a major update is not uncommon.  I personally don't have the skill to remedy.... But maybe superman knows how.:)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #46: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/46/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: please don't ping me at 2:17 am in the morning. I may be awake as I quite often have insomnia, but I am not in your timezone!
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Sorry acheronuk, I turn off ping notifications when I sleep though... :/
<acheronuk> and yes, I am awake and grumpy. so don't worry too ,uch
<acheronuk> *much
<DarinMiller> [Relic]: Do you use  RDP or other client to remote into another PC?
<[Relic]> nope
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I guess I'm trying to say, if you don't want to be bothered by pings late at night acheronuk, turn off notifications!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/21/
<DarinMiller> OK, that was one other issues I had to fix with 5.8 as the new plasma now grabs the window key from any application regardless if the app is set to grab all keystrokes.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #50: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/50/
<DarinMiller> However, Window settings can override this behavior on a per app basis (easy workaround)
<acheronuk> I don't user user manager but yes, we should patch this https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373276
<ubottu> KDE bug 373276 in kcontrol module "commit "Do not ask for root permissions when it's unnecessary" makes it difficult to add a new user" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #47: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #83: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/27/
 * DarinMiller Another "duh momenent" and  obvious problem solved:  This command does not work all:  git clone kubuntu:user-manager
 * DarinMiller unless .gitconfig is correctly configured....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #56: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/56/
<DarinMiller> Another rookie question: patches, where they be? Ritter say he could not upload them to bp-landing etc.  Do I search git?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #32: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #57: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/57/
<DarinMiller> Our packing documentation does not cover patching.  This stuff is so painful to learn in the off hours especialy when the slightest config issues can  trip up a beginner for months.
<DarinMiller> Giving up the self taught quilting session as the instructor has no clue....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/25/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Will help tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> In bed o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #79: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #346: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #24: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #80: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #85: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #347: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #86: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/127/
<soee> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.29.0.php
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<sheytan_> BluesKaj: hey :)
<jimarvan> Good morning guys :)
<sheytan_> Any news about puting 5.8 to backports from landing?
<soee_> sheytan_: i think when it get tests
<soee_> users that tried packages from landing should report back if all was fine during upgrade
<BluesKaj> have to use the recovery kernel with dpkg fix packages then resume to get to the desktop, choosing the default kernel results in some error that flashes by so quickly in plymouth that it's unreadable then one is taken to the root prompt and that results in a brand new desktop with none of settings applied, which sucks. This is happening with both 16.10 and 17.04
<BluesKaj> the only ppas are for chrome and kodi
<zerotcm> soee_: Ok, I am using landing and everything seems just fine. Is there any formal procedure to report it?
<soee_> zerotcm: on Xenial or Yakkety ?
<zerotcm> yakkety
<soee_> zerotcm: can you pot some comment here https://docs.google.com/document/d/1f4RwCRB2lNn7eQwUc-red5cXeaYvMjhZRO4W07XasMU/edit?usp=sharing? 
<soee_> i will try to gather them all
<zerotcm> why, sure
<zerotcm> gah, google docs is messy!
<zerotcm> soee_: if you could please clean up the mess I've made, I have no idea how the text looks like now... :(
<zerotcm> I guess I should have typed in a proper text editor and pasted on google docs :)
<soee_> zerotcm: done
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 yawns
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Field trip!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> is KDevelop not in KCI?
<yofel> it is
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> then can we update the version in https://launchpad.net/~kdevelop/+archive/ubuntu/release ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'd do it myself, but I don't know how
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> how can I do that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm interested in updating it on Yakety
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @tsimonq2 where are you up to on that?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @ovidiuflorin I'll try and look at it later when I get back to my computer
<soee_> how d'ya like Plasma 5.9 wallpaper proposal? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> soee_: Yes shoot it here :D
<zerotcm> that one? https://phabricator.kde.org/file/data/xlnwlrvbnignnirrcnwc/PHID-FILE-hiqrtiq3yepg36ej4upy/nocrackle-2560-1600.png
<zerotcm> It looks good, I'd say its the best of the last 3... but there's a distinct change of palette lately... I'm not sure those colors match breeze...
<zerotcm> ok, I tested it... it's fine :)
<zerotcm> know what would be nice? A wallpaper for the new sddm theme. Nothing against blue, but...
<ahoneybun> sgclark: thanks for the like on that post 
<ahoneybun> on facebook
<ahoneybun> mm valorie did you see that post on the KDE Facebook account?
<ahoneybun> "Mint KDE in bed with the Kubuntu team, because they are lacking resources
 * clivejo wanders in and collapses on the cosy sofa
<clivejo> interesting 
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7scGYTshILw
<clivejo> clem_l: you are getting into our bed, or we go into your bed?
<clivejo> Im confused
<clem_l> clivejo: wait what? :))
<clem_l> 3 ISOs into QA we just found a critical memory leak in Cinnamon 3.2, all testing goes to the bin and it's gonna be a long night
<clivejo> eakk
<clem_l> I'm not sure whether I want to cry or celebrate right now
<clem_l> definitely better than finding out after the release I guess :)
<clivejo> not nice to find at any time
<clivejo> why are the media so nasty towards Mint?
<clem_l> it's in the recent documents tracking... so every single time you open something, it goes up
<clem_l> I think they're nasty to whatever is succeeding, it's the easiest target and the one that generates the most traffic when you create controversy about it
<clem_l> Ubuntu's been attacked for years and still is the target of very low blows
<clem_l> it's pathetic but it's part of the package, you can't attract people and have fun and make noise without getting that as well
<clem_l> I think the fact that we're insular and do things our way adds to it too
<clem_l> to a certain extent that's also very true for Ubuntu
<clem_l> the whole "who do they think they are" motto, succeeding differently is seen as questioning what's already established and so it leads to arguments
<clem_l> it's funny because it's praised when you're small
<clem_l> as the underdog growing against the established distro, it's highly encouraged
<clem_l> I try not to read it because it wastes a lot of time and motivation
<clivejo> yeah, it very pathetic in my view
<clem_l> it's hard to tackle also because people who do aren't genuinely bad, they just don't understand how software is made or they don't really care
<clem_l> if you take the fun out of it and you start depressing developers they're gone
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: Ping
<clem_l> so the day we get more bloggers spitting on us and less love mail from people who like what we do, that's the day we stop
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you pong
<clivejo> clem_l: true
<clivejo> just annoys me!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm out of energy today. Just Get It Done please.
<clem_l> re that video, I used KDE for a while (Kubuntu actually), and for me too it was because of Amarok :)
<clem_l> killer app that was
<clem_l> it had a difficult transition to KDE 4, but it really rocked before that and nowadays too
<clem_l> I used to go to work with a little Sony T2XP 10" running Amarok on Kubuntu which basically acted as my portable music player :)
<clem_l> the good old days, I'm not even sure it could run the Xfce edition nowadays :)
<clivejo> tsimonq2: Im not in the mood myself
<clivejo> everything Ive touched today has broken
<clem_l> it's in the air clivejo, just a bad day :)
<clivejo> :(
<valorie> ahoneybun: replied to the weird FB thing
<clem_l> we don't lack resources btw, we lack users :)
<clem_l> resources go where users are, we've a very small community on KDE
<valorie> wow, changes coming to Canonical - both Pitti and Daniel Holbach are leaving
<valorie> pitti leaving for redhat, dholbach for traveling 
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/N1oT0ENp/file_1376.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Kdevelop gif
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Is there some technical road block to update kdevelop in the kdevelop ppas?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: OMG WHAT?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Since when.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How did you hear about that?
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: not really, just someone has to sit down and do it
<clivejo> unstable yes, as it needs newest FW 
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I asked for guidance
<valorie> tsimonq2: twitterz
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 5.0.3 needs what version?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> What do we have in yakkety?
<clivejo> not sure, need to check the CMake files
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Links please!
<valorie> finding for ya
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'll look tomorrow
<clivejo> I need to reboot, my Kontact has gone crazy
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm in bed now
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 😜
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey @ovidiuflorin, we need to get it in Zesty first...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I completely agree
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @tsimonq2 ^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then Yakkety. With two "K"s :P
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 runs
<clivejo> @tsimonq2 https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/
<valorie> https://t.co/AChENnFBBR
<valorie> and http://www.piware.de/2016/12/last-day-at-canonical/
<valorie> that will be a big change in Ubuntu
<valorie> both such nice guys, and so good for the community
<valorie> although neither very friendly to KDE
<valorie> still
<clivejo> tsimonq2: dont you read http://planet.ubuntu.com/ ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So sad :(
<valorie> I've met Dan a few times, and he's a sweetheart
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sad I might never get to meet him :(
<valorie> he'll be back to Ubuntu if not Canonical
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: I have the RSS feeds hooked up to emails
 * clivejo pets tsimonq2 like a big puppy
<valorie> not sure about pitti though
<clivejo> there there
<valorie> tsimonq2: how's your knee?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> pitti is a good guy, even though I've not talked to him much, he's nice
 * clivejo gives tsimonq2 one of Max's squeaky toys
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Remarkably better :l
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *:)
<valorie> yes, and he took care of lots of important underpinnings
<valorie> I hope someone else picks up that stuff
<valorie> good to hear, tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: He is the guy we blamed everything systemd on XD
<valorie> exactly why he's escaping!
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 rips the squeaky toy up with a blowtorch and a very sharp knife and shows Max how
<clivejo> where is the new kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Hmm maybe
<clivejo> :O
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 throws #ubuntu-kernel at clivejo
 * clivejo throws kdevelop at tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Was just about to nap...
<clivejo> again?!?
<clivejo> did you hit you head on the way down?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Noooo :D
<clivejo> whats with all the sleep?!?
<valorie> clivejo: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/136063269373739009/257155272861155328/image.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> LOL
<valorie> I love the last line
<clivejo> anyone about who know how these new tools work?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can read Python
<valorie> I can read BASIC
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/G020fN8p/file_1382.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> OK I killed my system
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, OMG WHAT DID YOU DO???
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #753: SUCCESS in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/753/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Tried to get Wayland running
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Now I have no network and no desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/uSGTnTzz/file_1384.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Thanks soee, when can I expect a fix?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #45: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #46: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdecoration build #48: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdecoration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #46: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #47: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #49: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #31: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser build #38: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser/38/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> How wayland session could break your system?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Does the sddm starts and you can login?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> stupid nvidia drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> How did you run wayland session ? from cli or through gui?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Well wayland does not work with proprietary driver
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #5: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/5/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I see that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #340: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #37: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #73: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgeography build #273: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgeography/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #96: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #240: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #80: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #281: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #3 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #193: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/193/
 * DarinMiller listens to the sound of silence (aside from the occasional build failure and other alerts)...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #45: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #22: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/22/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ohai
<clivejo> Im back!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How'd you do it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/16/
<clivejo> had to manually setup networking, then installed mamarley's driver
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/130/
<mamarley> :)
<clivejo> so working under kernel 4.9
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #6: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/6/
<DarinMiller> hi clivejo and tsimonq2!
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I uses mmarley
<DarinMiller> used mmarley's drivers over the weekend also.
<DarinMiller> Only way to run bleeding edge stuff on older HW.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What drivers? :O
<clivejo> yeah, thanks mamarley :)
<clivejo> saved my bacon a few times now!
<mamarley> No problem :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please enlighten me!
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: older nvidia cards, mine are 8600's....
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Where? When? Why? How?
 * clivejo watches stuff scroll down his screen
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #3: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/3/
<clivejo> ah man
<claydoh> I is the entire news/blogosphere really all gone to pot?  http://betanews.com/2016/12/11/linux-mint-resources-kde-plasma-kubuntu/ 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #341: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/341/
<clivejo> !info syslinux-themes-ubuntu-zesty
<ubottu> Package syslinux-themes-ubuntu-zesty does not exist in yakkety
<claydoh> thids one showed up on my google-now cards on mhy phone, even.
<clivejo> !info syslinux-themes-ubuntu-zesty zesty
<ubottu> Package syslinux-themes-ubuntu-zesty does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> !info syslinux-themes-ubuntu zesty
<ubottu> syslinux-themes-ubuntu (source: syslinux-themes-ubuntu): collection of boot loaders (theme metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 12 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #315: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #46: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser build #39: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdecoration build #49: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdecoration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #50: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #81: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/81/
<clivejo> claydoh: you responded to it yesterday?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #74: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #5: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #46: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #23: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #194: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/32/
<claydoh> clivejo: ya, been away from my laptopo a few days
 * claydoh has been in an angry-at-the -internet mood, must be careful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #47: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #241: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #128: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #48: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #32: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/32/
<valorie> it sucks that one poopy blogger can put so many of us in a grumpy mood
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #47: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #48: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/48/
<wxl> what did i miss?
<clivejo> wxl: Simon wont do his homework
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/6/
<valorie> wxl: http://betanews.com/2016/12/11/linux-mint-resources-kde-plasma-kubuntu/ 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #4 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #4: STILL FAILING in 7.4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #5 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #5: STILL FAILING in 7.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/5/
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> i ain't touching that one with a 10 foot pole
<wxl> clivejo: what homework is that?
<clivejo> kdevelop
<claydoh> im no Mint fanboy , and laugh my butt off when people say Mint KDE is better than Kubuntu, but this is pulling things outta thin air
<wxl> ah yes that 
<wxl> i really don't love mint
<wxl> but that doesn't mean the distro shouldn't exist
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #128: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/128/
<wxl> i mean the fact that clem has been working with the kubuntu team makes it clear that he is contributing upstream and we're contributing downstream. that's a good thing
<wxl> now if more people contributed in one place, sure that'd be nice, but that'd also not be much in the way of freedom
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: Am I losing points in the gradebook? :O
<[Relic]> so far my computer ain't blown up since adding p5.8  :)  but toying with blender most of the day  :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgeography build #274: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgeography/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #282: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #97: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/97/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #129: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #6 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #6: STILL FAILING in 7.4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #2: STILL FAILING in 7.4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE)
<mparillo> For better or worse (mostly worse) He got us all to click on his click-bait and Aaron and Clay to post content for him. It is a shame that this is not the first time I have seen this kind of thing in tech journalism. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #2: STILL FAILING in 7.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/2/
<clivejo> mparillo: here here
<clivejo> feeding the troll
<clivejo> anyways, off to bed
<clivejo> night all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #169: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #129: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #51: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #48: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #84: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #33: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #58: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #44: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #52: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #49: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #85: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #58: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/58/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Night Uncle Clive :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #59: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #81: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #26: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #82: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #37: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/37/
<[Relic]> is the bug plasma or kde, getting that weird clock change problem going on again in 5.8
<acheronuk> [Relic]: which weird clock change is that? you have a bug?
<acheronuk> this maybe? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1622089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1622089 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu Xenial) "timezone parser in qt-5.5 breaks KDE clock" [Undecided,Fix released]
<[Relic]> nope
<[Relic]> when I play games which switch something (alt-f12 or something like that usually fixes it) the first time they play right but 2nd-3rd time they come it they switch to previous clock 1:22am now says 8:11pm on the clock when the game runs then reverts back to normal when I exit it
<soee> [Relic]: this is something related to compositing beeing disbaled during gaming ?
<soee> like it freezes panel content 
<[Relic]> sounds like that but usually doesn't happen till the 2nd or 3rd time 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #7 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/7/
<clivejo> cyphermox: I added kexi and krita to our package set - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.zesty/revision/1350?start_revid=1350
<clivejo> any chance of running your magic script so I can upload?  *big grin*
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> HEY acheronuk clivejo santa_ valorie ALL THE PEOPLE :D :D :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> http://blog.qt.io/blog/2016/12/14/qt-5-7-1-released/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #8 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hah I beat soee XD
<clivejo> its not a competition!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/8/
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> what is that thing trying to use gpg for
<clivejo> sign the iso?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/34/
<yofel> hm, possibly
<yofel> but why at the beginning
<clivejo> looks like its just preparing the key?
<clivejo> for use later ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/10/
<genii> Did a do-release-upgrade -d on the netbook from 16.10 to 17.04 ( lubuntu and kubuntu both installed on it) ..now there's no network manager. Bringing ethernet up manually currently in konsole
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So I'm gonna hunt down someone during my lunch to help start stage Qt 5.7.1 in Ubuntu
<yofel> is pam-kwallet-init being removed intentionally?
<yofel> in the xenial backports
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, I believe that is intentional
<yofel> k, thanks
<acheronuk> Package: libpam-kwallet-common
<acheronuk> Architecture: all
<acheronuk> Depends: ${misc:Depends}
<acheronuk> Conflicts: pam-kwallet-init
<acheronuk> Replaces: pam-kwallet-init
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #47: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #195: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #35: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #342: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #128: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #48: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #343: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #196: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/196/
<clivejo> anyone able to help figure out why krita 3.1.0 is failing on arm64 and armhf - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+packages?field.name_filter=krita&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=zesty
<blaze> clivejo: https://www.opengl.org/sdk/docs/man2/xhtml/glHint.xml
<clivejo> blaze: not sure what that means?
<clivejo> am I missing a build dep on libqt5opengl5-dev ?
<blaze> nope
<blaze> not sure what's used on those platforms for gl rendering
<blaze> I think these hints are not implemented
<blaze> therefore should be guarded with preprocessor
<clivejo> blaze: know how to fix?
<clivejo> g2g tea time
<blaze> clivejo: I found where these hints declared (mesa-common-dev: /usr/include/GL/gl.h)
<blaze> so it's not the case
<blaze> something is wrong in some other place
<blaze> clivejo: I believe the reason behind that strange issue is somewhere inside /usr/include/QtGui/qopengl.h
<blaze> clivejo: try to add libgles1-mesa-dev to build deps
<blaze> see if that happened
<blaze> clivejo: otherwise you can do like so http://paste.ubuntu.com/23629828/ for every missing entry :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/11/
<valorie> genii: do you know if there is a bug filed about that yet?
<valorie> seems quite important to fix
<acheronuk> valorie: what issue is that?
<clivejo> <genii> Did a do-release-upgrade -d on the netbook from 16.10 to 17.04 ( lubuntu and kubuntu both installed on it) ..now there's no network manager. Bringing ethernet up manually currently in konsole
<clivejo> strangely, when I lost my graphics driver yesterday, I had no network connections in terminal
<valorie> that's a bit bizarre
<clivejo> had to config eth0 manually
<clivejo> wonder is that a zesty issue?
<acheronuk> there was some talk about network manager and systemd in #ubuntu-release earlier? not reaching the network target in some cases?
<acheronuk> not sure
<clivejo> I also been having random wifi drop outs on zesty too
<valorie> my upgrade to 17.04 was not done via apt
<clivejo> I do think its plasma thats setting up my connections now
<valorie> no problems with wireless yet, knock on wood
<clivejo> acheronuk: missed that
<clivejo> what time?
<genii> clivejo: It wiped out all the entries in /etc/network/interfaces except for lo0
<clivejo> ditto
<clivejo> and wiped resolv.config too
<genii> Yep
<clivejo> must be a zesty thing!
<genii> I re-entered the /etc/network/interfaces for my ethernet and wifi and now it seems to be behaving properly again
<clivejo> I just fixed eth0 on mine
<valorie> who packages the part that touchs those configs?
<clivejo> but once I got the new nvidia driver installed, plasma handles networking fine
<clivejo> just not very nice when you have to go into recovery and finding you have no network connections
 * valorie wants to see bug reports
<clivejo> valorie: yes, but need to report it against package thats causing the problem
<KurousagiMK2> !info nplan 
<ubottu> nplan (source: nplan): YAML network configuration abstraction for various backends. In component main, is standard. Version 0.12 (yakkety), package size 30 kB, installed size 91 kB
<acheronuk> hmm. I didn't have stuff like wpasupplicant installed, which was slightly worrying
<genii> valorie: Couple reasons why I didn't immediately do a bug report... I have both Kubuntu AND Lubuntu installed, could be either so wanted to doublecheck here first if K-specific. Second if it would be filed for Kubuntu or KDE
<acheronuk> ok. wait. wrong terminal. duh
<valorie> i'm not complaining!
<valorie> just wanting it to get attention before release
<clivejo> would this be it - 1649931
<clivejo> Bug 1649931
<ubottu> bug 1649931 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-networkd needs to ensure DNS is up before network-online.target" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649931
<acheronuk> clivejo: looks like it. not sure if it is relevant or not though
<acheronuk> networking somehow mystifies me
<valorie> damn, if that is it -- pitti is moving to Redhat
<valorie> who will fix it?
<clivejo> the Shee
 * valorie howls like a banShee
<valorie> I'm on hold with my doctor's office, so who would hear me howl?
<clivejo> LOL might help you get an appointment
<clivejo> have you committed on sight
<valorie> well, they cancelled it without telling me, good thing I checked!
<valorie> now it's Monday
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/10/
<clivejo> any been looking into setting up our own autotests system?
<valorie> Santa was talking about it, but I've not seen him for a few days here
<clivejo> he has his own setup
<clivejo> wanted someting everyone could access
<valorie> indeed
<clivejo> tsimonq2: were you looking into this?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #48: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #87: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #49: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #94: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #88: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #89: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/89/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> https://youtu.be/kUrqieIRUyc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #95: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/95/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #158: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #754: UNSTABLE in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/754/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #738: UNSTABLE in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/738/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #24: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdecoration build #50: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdecoration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #203: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers build #31: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #45: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #26: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #19: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #43: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #45: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #39: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #35: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #38: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #37: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksane build #40: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksane/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #45: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #43: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #38: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #41: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #37: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/37/
<yofel> 00:31:56 gpg: signing failed: End of file
<yofel> 00:31:56 gpg: /tmp/debsign.djWLXG1k/breeze-gtk_5.8.4+p17.04+git20161215.0029-0.dsc: clearsign failed: End of file
<yofel> 00:31:56 debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<yofel> wait what?!?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #239: FAILURE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #80: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #26: FAILURE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/26/
<clivejo> hi yofel
<yofel> at least I'm not the only one that's still up way too late :D
<clivejo> yeah sleeping is messed up
<yofel> I just cut the executor # in half on the slaves. We might be overdoing it with the concurrent builds a bit
<clivejo> I think so
<clivejo> hits LP like a truck
<clivejo> after an hour, it seems to settle down and they FIX themselves
<yofel> not LP. Everything takes so long that I think above error is actually gpg hitting a timeout
<yofel> as the builds failed at signing the package before the upload
<yofel> this might require another semaphore after all
<clivejo> yofel I was working on kdevplatform and 5.0.3 is basically a downgrade to whats in master
<yofel> sounds about right
<clivejo> so I push my changes to zesty_archive but KCI merges that into unstable and breaks it
<clivejo> I think Im doing something wrong
<yofel> ah yeah, because the merge direction is wrong. You're not allowed to do something like that. Except that you don't really have a choice here
<clivejo> feels like a lot of work to keep things right
<yofel> _stable would be the much closer target for that. Maybe I'll find some time to work on that over the holidays
<yofel> well, _unstable should be a patch set on top of _archive with the changes for master
<yofel> and _archive recieve only few changes that are needed for the archive
<clivejo> once I fixed zesty I created a new _stable brance 
<yofel> that's how it's designed, and it usually does the job
<yofel> but if you start doing things in reverse order then it's bound to break
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> we need to fix workflow
<yofel> nah, you're simply doing something weird. You can't take the CI packaging for something *older* than master
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/32/
<yofel> which is also why _unstable merge points have to roughly match upstream tag points
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #79: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/79/
<clivejo> I guess we have never CI'ed kdevelop before either
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/216/
<yofel> no, that was something we came up with at akademy
<clivejo> did you manage to setup the ssh from pond to slaves?
<yofel> yes (I told you that ^^)
<clivejo> my memory is terrible!
<clivejo> did you git pull the tooling3 ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/27/
<yofel> I did before my last try
<clivejo> ah 13:04:55 gpg: failed to create temporary file '/root/.gnupg/.#lk0x000055e2754c6770.612d03375679.2894': No such file or directory
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #25: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/25/
<yofel> otherwise it wouldn't have gotten to actually running lb. But I didn't look at what's up with gnupg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #84: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/84/
<yofel> jenkins ~/.gnupg/ is a thing, so either it's not mounting it, or we're missing some kind of in-container pgp setup maybe
<yofel> or that's something they added to lb in the meantime
<yofel> might be worth looking at the changes in neon
<yofel> anyway, off to bed for real. nini
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #15: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/15/
<clivejo> night night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #316: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #260: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #81: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #204: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #39: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers build #32: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #227: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #46: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdecoration build #51: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdecoration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #20: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #27: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #40: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #240: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/240/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk, genii, clivejo: AS ALWAYS we can blame systemd! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Zesty recently switched to systemd-resolvd
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Happened December 2nd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #38: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #39: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #46: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/46/
 * genii slides tsimonq2 a fresh coffee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #42: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/42/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Unfortunately Martin Pitt was our goto guy for this sort of thing, he's gone now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #3 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #36: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #39: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #44: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I've been having issues
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksane build #41: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksane/41/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If y'all can consistently reproduce I'll go hunting for Steve L. or Adam C.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #159: FIXED in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #46: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/46/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You know, them fancy Canonical Foundations Team release guys :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/43/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks genii :)
<genii> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #82: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #80: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #261: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #35: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #76: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #40: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #38: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #3: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kate build #153: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kate/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #83: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kate build #154: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kate/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #228: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #30: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #33: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #34: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #31: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #30: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #53: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #36: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #34: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #30: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #84: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #54: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #39: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #72: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #63: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #27: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #87: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #88: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #80: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #37: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #81: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #81: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/29/
<acheronuk> morning :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: I see the failures on KCI gue to gpgme. I will try to sort those later
<acheronuk> basically what Neon have done won't work for us as they use their own gpgme builds which have different package names. debian's current packaging won't work either as they have not started on apps 16.12 which is what KCI is doing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/33/
<acheronuk> so will have to work through to try to anticipate somewhat what debian are likely to do, once they do go with 16.12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #82: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #22: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #83: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #101: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #9 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/9/
<yofel> ok, PGP is a zesty issue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/48/
<yofel> hm, kubuntu-ci-meta seems MIA
<yofel> sitter: you wouldn't by chance have an idea if there's an artifact of that somewhere?
<yofel> otherwise I'll just fork kubuntu-meta again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #84: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #85: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/85/
<sitter> yofel: I don't even know what that is or where it came from or what its purpose was unforunately
<yofel> sitter: uh, neon-meta predecessor?
<yofel> but nvm, we'll just rebuild it
<sitter> yofel: but neon-meta is the replacement for kubuntu-meta. anyway perhaps Riddell knows
<yofel> ok, I only found references to kubuntu-ci-live from you, hence my question
<Riddell> never heard of it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #86: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #87: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #32: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #61: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #74: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #89: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #36: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #29: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/29/
<clivejo> ^^ These failures are likely to be the 17.04 work
<clivejo> acheronuk: would you be around this evening to do a staging of Apps?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll be around after political debate club too...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And ohai BTW :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #41: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/41/
<acheronuk> clivejo: some of it may be 17.04 apps, but there were also changes in 16.12 that are a culprit as well. Only showed up now as yesterday I switched the version of gpgme in KCI to the one that will be going into zesty once it's fixed
<acheronuk> clivejo: I should hopefully be around this evening, yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #29: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #90: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #34: ABORTED in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #35: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #35: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #32: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #51: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #35: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #37: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #33: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #96: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #34: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #50: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #90: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #85: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #64: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #35: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #31: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/31/
<soee_> pingoo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #82: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/82/
<soee_> from G+:
<soee_> well, it looks like to my use and needs Kubuntu 16.04 and Plasma 5.8 as it is works really well. All my observations are regarding Plasma 5 development rather than packaging that regards Kubuntu, to me, the official ISO image could be already available to replace the previous one. Everything works as expected or better than before. So thank you to everyone who made Plasma 5.8 available for Kubuntu 16.04 :) ﻿
<acheronuk> soee_: goof to hear :)
<acheronuk> *good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #49: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #344: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #86: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/86/
<soee_> when do you plan to officially release backports ?
 * acheronuk shrugs
<acheronuk> when we can make a decision on this maybe? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-December/011049.html
<acheronuk> I was hoping we could do it before Xmas, but that is looking less likely now
<yofel> AFAIR the private abi also covers minor versions? If yes, then that's a full scale rebuild
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #197: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/197/
<yofel> FWIW, I would release the tested stuff ASAP - as it has been tested already. Then you can try to do a quick update to 5.6.2. With enough time to see how that actually works out
<soee> +1
<acheronuk> clem_l: are you aware of anything showstopping on the mint side that would cause issues if we were to move backports-landing to backports as it is now?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes let's do it! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> As long as Mint is OK with it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then as soon as that's done we should start getting Qt 5.6.2 good to go
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But regardless it's a new release of everything KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They don't even have Apps 16.04.3 yet!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or if you guys want to wait until this evening to pull the trigger, I can generate a Kubuntu Xenial Daily image and a Kubuntu Yakkety image with Backports pre-installed
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, I think the private ABI is versioned like for example, depends on qtbase-abi-5-6-1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> This should be something that KCI does I think
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And by "should" I mean "doesn't do now but we really should implement it"
<acheronuk> yofel: so yes, I think if we bump that it will be non-trivial to rebuild
<yofel> well, the KCI image build for xenial almost succeeded
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And yeah it'll require a mass rebuild
<yofel> the meta package is MIA
<yofel> zesty has some weird PGP issues
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> yofel: Oh? Well I'm saying we should have a nightly generating images with Backports enabled by default
<acheronuk> plus non-kde stuff we borrowed like calibre we borrowed from the phone-overlay ppa would need rebuilds as well
<yofel> ah hm, well, that's currently not a thing
<yofel> shouldn't be that hard to set up though once we get the image builds working at all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> yofel: But I'm suggesting we make it a thing. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Maybe we should rebuild everything that breaks and in the PPA description say, "this is where we swiped it from, we DO NOT support these packages, so don't come to us and complain!"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean the packages that Kubuntu as a project doesn't directly support
<acheronuk> yofel: which was why I suggested updating qt 5.6.1 with Mirv's phone-overlay ppa versions for backports most crucial fixing found in qt 5.6.2 seem to be in there anyway
<yofel> sounds reasonable
 * acheronuk grimaces at his grammar
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I personally would rather get a fresh Qt 5.6.2 and reapply patches on top
<yofel> perfect IRC grammer :P
<yofel> if you add 5.6.2, then you have to re-test *everything*
<yofel> enjoy
<yofel> so let's maybe not do that right nwo
<soee> i suggest to release what is done now
<soee> than update what needs to be updated and release after tests
<acheronuk> soee: yes, so would I. without even updates from Mirv's ppa for now unless they are breakage critical
<soee> the thing is, having Plasma 5.8 in 16.04 will be huge for users (for +)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah I know
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> AFTER we release everything
<soee> so i would put t there asap
<acheronuk> what we have now seems to work. if people find it doesn't THEN we can cherry pick updates
<soee> on G+ some reports all is fine, some users reported here that update was ok
<acheronuk> been a few reports of issues (valorie ?) but they may be hardware or config specific
<yofel> if anything, is that blue login screen really intentional?
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, the colour is coded in the qml somewhere
<soee> yes if you don't set something Kubuntu specifi
<soee> this is to allow companies to set their stuff there if they wont so kde ships pretty clean setup by default
<acheronuk> though as pointed out, you can change the backround from the default
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-workspace.git/tree/sddm-theme/Background.qml?h=Plasma/5.8
<acheronuk>     Rectangle {
<acheronuk>         anchors.fill: parent
<acheronuk>         color: "#1d99f3"
<acheronuk>     }
<acheronuk> so if we were to release backports, we could then put things like cherry picked non ABI breaking Qt fixes in the BP ppa for people to test on top of what was moved to the normal backports
<acheronuk> sorry. I mean put prospective fixes/updates in BP-landing
<yofel> so I think I got image builds on linode working again. Maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @yofel Did you need me ?
<yofel> ah hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hiya
<clem_l> hi acheronuk
<yofel> I was just curious about the disk setup on the new server. As I found an SSD and HDD array both glued together in a linear fashion in LVM. Was that intentional or just to get it working quickly? Or does LVM do some caching there?
<yofel> or did someone else do the setup?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It was not specified to be like that
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I understand that the server is cobbled together from spare parts
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That's why it is free
<yofel> aah
<yofel> ok, so we can mess with the disk setup if we want?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, we have Console level access if required, but you guys can do what ever you like, set it up just how you want it
<yofel> sweet, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> np
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #10 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/10/
<yofel> works ^^
<kfunk> yofel: so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesvn/+bug/1649231 is not going to hit 16.04 LTS, do I understand correctly?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1649231 in kdesvn (Ubuntu) "Sync kdesvn 2.0.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<kfunk> "I asked for a sync here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=kdesvn"
<[Relic]> Is there anyway to get taskmanager to stop sorting by name?  Getting tired of having FF windows jumping all over on the taskbar when it is supposed to only sort by desktop.  And I want to make sure I have not missed a setting before I do a bug report.
<clivejo> !info vc-dev zesty
<ubottu> vc-dev (source: vc): library to ease explicit vectorization of C++ code. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 324 kB, installed size 3894 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So after we move things into Backports, why is it a bad thing to rebuild all of Backports Landing against a new Qt?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It wouldn't be much of a hassle I don't think
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I mean besides a bunch of package updates with no-change rebuilds, why not?
<alleehol> kfunk: sync only go into current devel version of the distro (zesty atm)
<alleehol> kfunk: for 16.04 and 16.10, it has to be first in devel version and then StableReleaseupgrde procedure has to be followed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes he's right
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks alleehol
<alleehol> kfunk: It looks like kdesvn was removed from ubuntu with 14.10 release.   Therefore it's a new package.   AFAIK there no way to include it now to 16.* releases
<alleehol> kfunk: you can ask here for inclusion to the kubuntu ppa 
<acheronuk> yes, if it does sync ok to 17.04 we could then look at backporting in the ppas
<acheronuk> clem_l: sorry. missed you earlier. I was just asking if there are any showstopping issues your end with the backports as they are
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/14/
<clem_l> acheronuk: no scary ones no
<clem_l> acheronuk: I'd like to go through the feedback we got, maybe this week-end if it's ok
<clem_l> people reported issues with kalarm and a few services segfaulting at session start
<clem_l> most of the other reports are general to KDE or complain about issues that were already present in 5.6, so they're not relevant here
<clem_l> we should be able to release Mint 18.1 tomorrow hopefully, so that should free time for the weekend
<acheronuk> clem_l: no problem. I shall be around or not far away for most of the weekend
<acheronuk> clem_l: so tentatively a push to backports may be possible at the beginning of next week
<clem_l> yes is it ok?
<clem_l> we could probably push earlier, there's no critical issue here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/12/
<acheronuk> clem_l: just reading the comments on your blog post.......
<clem_l> guys did you hear of diagonal tearing in Firefox under KDE?
<clem_l> seems to be specific to Cinnamon, just wondering
<acheronuk> clem_l: yeah, I see nothing really critical in those comments. desktop linux is always a gradual firefight against bugs, and if you waited until you squished them ALL, you would never release any software at all
<acheronuk> nothing specific on Firefox tearing on my radar? is this the GUI, moving windows, or video playback?
<mamarley> I haven't seen any diagonal tearing in Firefox on Intel or NVIDIA graphics with kwin compositing enabled.  Sometimes I get momentary horizontal tearing.  That started happening when they went to asynchronous rendering a while back.
<acheronuk> yofel, clivejo, tsimonq2, valorie, santa_ etc: the mint blog comments are here - http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3175
<mgraesslin> clem_l: I have never heard of diagonal tearing anywhere
<acheronuk> if no-one sees anything too critical there on thsoe blog comments, I would say we 'kopy' the ppa packages over in the next day or 2
<mamarley> I did see a very strange tearing pattern on a system with AMD graphics I set up for someone a couple weeks ago.  There was a static diagonal tear from the top-left of the screen down a ways, and then horizontal over to the right side of the screen.  That happened everywhere, not just in Firefox.  I figured it was a graphics driver bug.
<acheronuk> this I asume clem_l ? https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=226953
<soee> tearing in firefox ?
<soee> or whole screen? If whole screen it is nvidia fault in my case and their supper dooper hybrid gpu technology :|
<mamarley> soee: Try out 375.xx and xorg 1.19 from my various PPAs, you are supposed to be able to use vsync with optimus now.
<soee> mamarley: did you tested 1.19 already?
<mamarley> soee: Yeah, it is in my staging3 PPA, but it you will have dependency problems unless you use the libinput input driver and the modesetting or NVIDIA graphics drivers.
<clem_l> yes, it's only in FF afaik and when scrolling
<clem_l> if it's Cinnamon specific we should be able to pinpoint it and fix it in the WM hopefully
<soee> firefox for me have only this strange behaviour https://youtu.be/uNjPVq3kRhs :D
<clem_l> it's not new but I always thought it was down to Intel, not Cinnamon.
<soee> mamarley: i think neon uses libinput and modesetting
<soee> brb
<mamarley> Ubuntu recently started using modesetting by default.  I'm not sure about libinput; I just chose to compile it against xorg 1.19 because with that I only had to compile one driver and it would support keyboards, mice, and touchpads.
<soee> mamarley: first of all im now on intel profile as i can't switch to nvidia :D
<soee> it just dont work for some reason, sometimes it work sometimes not
<clem_l> soee: you're using lightdm?
<soee> sddm
<mamarley> (I have never actually tried Optimus with the xorg 1.19 in my PPA, I have just heard that it should be possible.)
<soee> mamarley: nvidia works fine with kernel 4.9 ?
 * soee uses it
<mamarley> soee: >=375.20 supports 4.9 out-of-the-box.
<clem_l> I don't know how sddm calls prime
<clem_l> MDM calls prime-switch on postsession, as root after Xorg is killed
<clem_l> it's needed after a driver install before prime can work
<clem_l> starting with nvidia 367 it means you basically have to reboot after installing the drivers, login, log out again and log back in again
<clem_l> and only then it all works fine
<clem_l> we should be able to call it presession going forward, before Xorg is started and before prime-select is called
<clem_l> tseliot, Alberto Milone, is the expert on that in Ubuntu
<soee> prime-switch not prime-select?
<clem_l> let me check
<soee> mamarley: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23634858/
 * mamarley doesn't know much about that, sorry.
<clem_l> prime-switch as root post-xorg
<clem_l> prime-offload as root presession (xorg already running)
<clem_l> and sorry, no prime-select
<clem_l> prime-select is what's run when you actually select the GPU for the next session
<clem_l> that all worked fine with SDDM in Mint 18 KDE
<clem_l> at least before 367 came out
<acheronuk> FAO everyone: proposal to release backports this weekend: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-December/011050.html
<clem_l> it was tested with 361 if I remember right
<soee> mamarley: you have xorg 1.19 only for zesty?
<mamarley> Correct.
<soee> will it work on 16.04 ? :D
<mamarley> Probably not :/
<mamarley> Actually, definitely not, due to dependency issues.
<soee> are you able to build against xenial or it is impossible ?
<mamarley> soee: You would likely need to backport at least libevdev, libinput, and xfont2 from zesty, along with all the packages from the staging3 PPA.  I don't have a xenial system on which to test it, so I don't plan on doing that.  Sorry.
<soee> mamarley: np
<mamarley> soee: It wouldn't be all that difficult if you wanted to give it a shot though. :)
<soee> to build it ?
<mamarley> On second thought, the dependencies might be a bit tricky (if you upload stuff in the wrong order, it won't work right.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Apps 16.12.0 released
<clivejo> no way!
<clivejo> and its not even December yet
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Kfunk: we can try to at least get it into the official -backports if that's still a thing.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/37/
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Clive soriosly got me to wonder what month it is for a moment :D
<clivejo> sorry, been bored outta my mind today, I think its turned to mush
<clivejo> !info kubuntu-ci-live
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-ci-live does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info kubuntu-ci-live xenial
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-ci-live does not exist in xenial
<clivejo> well theres a surprise
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> That completely bit the bucket I believe. And Harald doesn't have any data left either so we'll have to redo it.
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Neon kinda merged the seed and meta  into one bundle, which sounds rsasonable for CI purposes
<clivejo> what is it?
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> I can't type on my phone..
<clivejo> or what did  it do?
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> kubuntu-desktop drop-in
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Maybe just make it install -desktop for now
<clivejo> yofel: where are you?
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Company christmas party. With half the people out smoking right now
<clivejo> mobile yofel!
<acheronuk> kdeconnect 1.0.1 is stuck in zesty proposed as in update_output it breaks the old kdeconnect-plasma-dbg package which is still in the archive
<acheronuk> can we add breaks etc on a dbg package? or easiest just to ask the release team to nuke the old named source, dbg package included, from zesty?
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Yes to both. Latter is a bug repot and subscribe ubuntu-archive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #4 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
<acheronuk> yes, thinking about it, probably needs both doing anyway. as the old one is defunct, but breaks etc would ease backports
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/4/
<clivejo> humm how did that move to linode
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #5 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> I did that
<clivejo> yofel: did you move that for some reason?
<clivejo> ah, putting too much stress on your scaleway?
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> I might have gotten it to work there
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> And linode is faster
<clivejo> oh ok, I only git pulled to scaleway-01
<clivejo> Illmove it back after this runs
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Us there a plugin to select a machine for just the next run...?
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> *Is
<clivejo> not that I know of
<clivejo> why do you ask?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/5/
<clivejo> well we got a bit further that time!
<clivejo> kubuntu-desktop : Depends: software-properties-kde but it is not going to be installed
<acheronuk> clivejo: can you do the removal request bug? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Removing_Packages
<acheronuk> sounds like it's quicker and easier to get done if you are a dev
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Sounds like something's wrong with python in CI
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I just finished making this: https://store.kde.org/p/1165505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #11 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #3 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #41: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #42: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/42/
<Guest72993> hello guys i had some probelms with livecd 17.04 , btw i managed to get into the desktop ... how to launch the install proggram ?
<Guest72993> i mean how does it call ?
<Guest72993> from shell i mean
<Guest72993> sigh :/
<ahoneybun> Guest72993: timezones can be tough
<ahoneybun> just wait a few mins
<Guest72993> k
<Guest72993> btw i want to know the name of this program https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=welcome.jpg
<ahoneybun> that's the Ubuntu installer
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity
<Guest72993> ahoneybun: perfect
<Guest72993> ahoneybun: time saver :d that's what i wanted
<ahoneybun> Guest72993: btw logs for that are in /var/logs/installer
<ahoneybun>  /debug
<Guest72993> asd it's blocked :D
<ahoneybun> well it's in / root
<ahoneybun> so you need sudo or as root
<Guest72993> oh right let me try
<Guest72993> ;(  crashed
<Guest72993> http://pastebin.com/duQJ1cuX
<Guest72993> ah ok :D i will install the silly core system
 * yofel copied pyqt5 from xenial backports-landing to ci/unstable
<yofel> *should* fix python
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hiya guys
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How goes it?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/txK1pMQ0/file_1390.webp
<clivejo> hi simon
<clivejo> looks like LP is dead!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #76: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #82: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #31: FAILURE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/31/
<[Relic]> long playing records, old 33s have been dead for some time now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/32/
<clivejo> Permission denied (publickey).
<clivejo> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<clivejo> 23:54:23 stderr: remote: DNS lookup failed: address 'xmlrpc.lp.internal' not found: [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution.
<clivejo> 23:54:23 fatal: unable to access 'https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdevelop/': The requested URL returned error: 500
<acheronuk>  Topic for #launchpad is: LP intermittently unavailable 23:00-0:00 UTC tonight for essential firewall maintenance 
<wxl> they have 30 seconds then
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-16
<clivejo> something strange going on
<valorie> I can access that URL
<wxl> now it's past 00:00 so have fun
<valorie> most recent access 2 hours ago by clive
<wxl> you can `mtr` the FQDN
<wxl> 1604 < foli:#ubuntu-devel> The firewall maintenance is done now, all should be back.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #755: FIXED in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/755/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #739: FIXED in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/739/
<mamarley> Hah, looks like the build farm is all jammed up again…
<clivejo> mamarley: yup :(
<clivejo> even uploads
<mamarley> Yeah, that was what made me notice.  It took 20 minutes to acknowledge my automatic tvheadend nightly upload.
<valorie> good thing they did maintainence!
<valorie> wow, I can't spell
<clivejo> why does my laptop screen always dim when it locks
<valorie> power saving perhaps?
<clivejo> Ive told it not to
<valorie> gosh, anybody wanna help friti in #kubuntu ?
 * mamarley kicks LP
<DarinMiller> Hey all   o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey o/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> \o
 * DarinMiller arrives on-line and everyone goes to sleep (or leaves).
<[Relic]> I bet they just go out to the bar
<DarinMiller> [Relic]: :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #241: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #16: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #112: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #48: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kate build #155: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kate/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #77: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #43: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #26: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #52: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #40: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #106: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #38: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #68: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #75: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #84: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #242: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #6: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #17: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #49: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #113: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kate build #156: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kate/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #53: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #44: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #78: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #85: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #41: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #317: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #27: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #52: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #39: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #71: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #76: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #87: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #69: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #22: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #53: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #88: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #72: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #70: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #86: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #132: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #55: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #87: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #91: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #92: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #6 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #7 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #8 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #8: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #243: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #89: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #73: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #50: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kate build #157: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kate/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #45: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #9 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #9: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/9/
<yofel> ...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #10 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
<yofel> oh, it got to the squashfs part, progress :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #10: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/10/
<yofel> that's SUCCESS really. It only failed at trying to put the finished file in /var/www/ 
<acheronuk> \o/
<kfunk> I'm not sure why, but I got subscribed to kdevelop-related build notifications on launchpad. e.g. I just got: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/298407446/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-i386.kdevelop-python_5.0.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kfunk> dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/kdevplatform/26/kdevpdb.so" (tried in "." and "debian/tmp")
<kfunk> dh_install: kdevelop-python missing files: usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/kdevplatform/26/kdevpdb.so
<yofel> acheronuk: not that we really need that? http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/ws/result/
<kfunk> while CMake installed the following:
<kfunk> -- Installing: /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/debian/tmp/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kdevplatform/25/kdevpdb.so
<kfunk> -- Set runtime path of "/<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/debian/tmp/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kdevplatform/25/kdevpdb.so" to ""
<yofel> so I'll just remove that part for now
<kfunk> I suggest replacing the 25|26 with a wildmask
<kfunk> that number can change any time
<yofel> hm, that would break the workspace cleanup though :/
<yofel> and we can't really keep image workspaces around
<kfunk> yofel: talking to me?
<yofel> no, rik
<kfunk> ok :)
<yofel> what you're saying makes sense. clivejo ^
<yofel> and you're getting the notifications because they're from the kdevelop team ppa
<yofel> if anything, clivejo: please testbuild stuff before uploading it to a "release" ppa
<acheronuk> yofel: suppose it depends who we are doing these images for? just us to grab the latest and test? or to me made available a bit more generally to testers who would expect things not to vanish? 
<yofel> hm. good question.
<yofel> The default CI behavior is to keep the workspace for failed builds, but delete it for successful ones, which is a bit inconvenient here
<acheronuk> oh.
<yofel> We could change for for iso_* I guess as long as we only want to keep the latest
<yofel> *change that
<yofel> but having maybe the latest... 10 would be nice for debugging purposes
<yofel> the current build job expects to be run on master, and the storage to be on master as well though
<yofel> we have plenty of disk space on master for the storage, would just need a vHost directory (which might already be there actually)
<yofel> but unless we setup the build infra on master as well, we'll need to change the imager job to scp/rsync the result folder to master
<acheronuk> will the rysnc link let us update daily images locally, or does the file name change with the buildstamp foil that?
<yofel> the job puts the timestamp into the file right now, but I would prefer a timestamp subfolder and a current symlink the way cdimage.u.c is set up
<yofel> then we can also make that accessible to rsync
<acheronuk> yep, sounds a better way
<alleehol> with backports-landing:  purging the now transisional pkg kdeconnect-plasma wants to remove kamoso here too.    Removing them nevertheless, schedules kdeconnect for autoremoval.    kubuntu-{desktop,full} and libpurpose(?) should depend now on kdeconnect not the 'old' kdeconnect-plasma'  (apt-cache rdepends kdeconnect{,-plasma})
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #11 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #11: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/11/
<yofel> hm, I tried to disable ws-cleanup, but that thing doesn't match the documentation :/
<yofel> oh no, it worked
<yofel> I was looking at the wrong place >.<
<yofel> now we just need to figure out how to work around gpg2 for the newer releases
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #40: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #42: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #33: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/33/
<yofel> shadeslayer: is the gpg2 failure in http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/3/console familiar to you by chance? Sounds like something that should be happening in stretch as well
<yofel> and I'm not really convinced that *I* am supposed to install and run dirmngr here
<shadeslayer> Nope haven't seen that
<yofel> hm, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #71: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #34: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/34/
<yofel> oh, that code path is only triggered when you set extra ppa's, so maybe we're just the first ones to hit this *-.-
<yofel> root@packaging:/usr/lib/live/build# apt-cache depends gnupg
<yofel> gnupg
<yofel>   Recommends: dirmngr
<yofel> who packaged this >.<
<clivejo> kfunk: yes sorry, Launchpad was in a bit of a mess last night and I was trying to dput to my own testing PPA which wouldnt work, do I tried to upload to the release PPA as a test.  I thought it had failed too, but apparently not!  
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #4 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/4/
<clivejo> yofel: are we still paying for the S3 bucket?
 * clivejo notices a payment to Amazon on the accounts
<yofel> dunno
<yofel> hm, that didn't work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #5 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
<clivejo> yofel: where is the vhost pointing?
<yofel> which one?
<clivejo> for the finished iso?
<yofel> dunno, would have to read the config
<yofel> uhuh... running dirmngr by hand fixed the problem. this is retarded
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/41/
<clivejo> is binary.hybrid.iso the actual built iso?
<yofel> yes, though you should really be looking in result/ not build/
<yofel> latter is just the workdir from lb
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #6 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #6: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #7 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/7/
<yofel> ?!?
<yofel> can we go back to gpg1 please? gpg2 is just plain broken
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/42/
<yofel> I give up, back to work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #31: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/32/
<clivejo> when will a decision on backports be made?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/36/
<clivejo> kfunk: are you using those packages in kdevelop team?
<soee> clivejo: wasn't it more or less made ? 
<clivejo> I dunno
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Rik put out a vote I believe
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Val and I said yed
<acheronuk> I put out a 'proposal'
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/37/
<acheronuk> so far yofel ack'd it and gave a +1
<acheronuk> same with ahoneybun and valorie 
<clivejo> is wxl not acting RM?
<acheronuk> faff about too much and we will never get anything done, so it was put in the terms of "I would like to do this tomorrow. if you think it shouldn't please raise objections"
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> make it so, Number One!
<kfunk> clivejo: what do you mean? if the kdevelop team installs ubuntu packages?
<clivejo> do you use them?
<kfunk> we use our self-compiled versions of course :)
<kfunk> so, no, not really
<clivejo> I see
<kfunk> why? any problems?
<acheronuk> clivejo: well wxl probably isn't sufficiently bedded in on the technical side yet, so what would in theory be a RM decision is I think a bit more of "are we ready yet, any objections?" to current -devs etc
<acheronuk> if anyone objects, tell me!
<yofel> backports has typically not been a concern to the RM anyway, as that position mostly just covers the primary archive tasks. Whoever did most of the work on the backports decided what gets done with it
<clivejo> kfunk: no no, I dont use them myself.  Ovi setup a team on LP to provide released versions, while we sorted out the backporting issues with Frameworks and Plasma 
<acheronuk> yofel: ah. ok. that I didn't know. ty
<kfunk> okok
<clivejo> kfunk: the xenial build it failing as the arhive doesnt have the required Frameworks for it
<kfunk> /<<BUILDDIR>>/kdevelop-python-5.0.3+p16.04+git20161216.1310/docfilekcm/kcm_docfiles.cpp:42:12: error: ‘DocumentationConfigPage’ is not a member of ‘KDevelop::ConfigPage’
<kfunk>      return KDevelop::ConfigPage::DocumentationConfigPage;
<kfunk>             ^
<kfunk> hmm
<clivejo> acheronuk: so your decision :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: as it might come to that, is why I sent the email asking for opinions
<kfunk> ah, that's actually kdevelop-python master branch. /me just got confused about "kdevelop-python-5.0.3" in there
<kfunk> ok, that just needs a newer kdevplatform master, yep
<alleehol> acheronuk: FWIW  +1 from me.    No problems found after 1/2 day of usage
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yofel> o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #8 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #8: ABORTED in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #9 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: You do it yet?
<acheronuk> alleehol: great. thanks for the feedback
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: nope. had said late afternoon. so taking a fairly arbitrary meaning for that, I was waiting until 4pm UTC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/9/
<alleehol> acheronuk: about the kdeconnect fixes for (reverse)dependencies.  If it helps: I've seen it's fixed in kde neon.
<yofel> kubuntu-meta will need an update. I think -backports already has a patched one
<yofel> for earlier changes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #10 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
<wxl> clivejo: yeah, i don't think me being RM has been made official. also, i've yet to hear anything constructive from Riddell, so if i (or i guess any of us) proceed as RM, we're kind of on our own to figure it out
<Riddell> kubuntu's never had an official release manager, feel free to make one but the important bit is being on the ubuntu release team
<wxl> Riddell: and by that you mean having access to mark images as ready on the qa tracker?
<Riddell> right
<wxl> right right
<Riddell> the ubuntu release team should be there to help anyone figure it out, feel free to ask me if there's specific questions too but for the most part it's making sure everything is in place
<wxl> within lubuntu that access is granted in other forms other than being on the release team itself
<wxl> afaik you're the only release team member that's not a core ubuntu person
<yofel> I think I'm still set as the manager for the kubuntu images, so worst case ask me
<acheronuk> I'm reasonably sure in a few cases, after having some testing logged, the release team have just gone ahead and marked our images as ready themselves
<yofel> they did. The only criteria is that the test are done anyway
<wxl> they rarely do that, though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/69/
<wxl> at least not without bugging SOMEONE on irc before
<yofel> well yes, *with* bugging someone on irc
<wxl> i know at least during some cycle i wandered in here to get an idea of what's going on to pass off to them
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #77: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/77/
<acheronuk> wxl: if I recall, they 'bugged' us on IRC at the time :P
<wxl> :)
<yofel> 1.0.5-1build1~2 - what the hell is that version supposed to mean... yay for copying stuff from ppas I guess
<acheronuk> ok. if no objections, I am about to hit 'kopy' on the backports
<wxl> yofel: do you know what membership gives you that ability? (you could try a fresh SSO login to the QA tracker)
 * clem_l holds his breath
<yofel> wxl: I would have to check again, but I'm failry certain that when I checked last time my actual account ID was set there
<wxl> yofel: that's… weird.
<acheronuk> kopy running :P
<yofel> wxl: so, it's asking me for "ubuntu-testcase, kubuntu-council'
<wxl> ah it's probably set so that all kouncil (name change suggested) members can mark images
<wxl> which i think is totally sensible
<wxl> but obviously not for me XD
<yofel> maybe. Now I wondere where I saw my ID....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/10/
<acheronuk> kopy for xenial requested :)
<acheronuk> wonder if I should give the LP publisher time to recover from a mild nervous breakdown before I do yaketty?
<yofel> check the PPA page for errors please if you didn't use --sync
<wxl> Lubuntu has a "product-manager" team
<wxl> i think k could use something similar
<clem_l> acheronuk: the issue where kalarm can't start is the same as the one for kmail right?
<clem_l> it's the /var/lib/mysql-files dir missing?
<yofel> uh, that would be akonadi being broken
<yofel> did someone backport the broken version from yakkety?
<yofel> actually, did we ever fix that in >=yakkety?
<blaze> mysql is not meant for desktop apps :\
<yofel> I think most of us got that by now, we just can't get rid of it -.-
<yofel> bug 1633855
<ubottu> bug 1633855 in akonadi (Ubuntu Zesty) "akonadi fails to start after upgrade to yakkety" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633855
<yofel> we did not -.-
<wxl> blaze: tell that to the kde developers :)
<yofel> someone please keep pinging me over the weekend until I'm annoyed enough to fix that
<acheronuk> I didn't think that was fixable with the mysql in Xenial?
<acheronuk> but I may be wrong there
<clem_l> yofel: ping
<clem_l> yofel: ping
<clem_l> yofel: ping
<clem_l> oh wait.. is it the weekend yet?
<acheronuk> lol
<wxl> hah
 * wxl hands yofel a trout
<yofel> good start, but you'll have to do better :D
 * yofel binds the trout to an auto-slapper that responds to pings
 * wxl sets the auto-slapper to kill
<yofel> acheronuk: that was never broken in xenail
<yofel> *xenial
<acheronuk> I meant in xenial when you are running the backports akonadi 
<yofel> if that has the patches disabled that will probably break
<yofel> as we esp. wrote those a couple days before the xenial release to get it running with 5.7
<acheronuk> umm. I was only paying attention part of the time back then
<yofel> well, me too ^^
<yofel> oh, not then, but now
<yofel> #postgresql-data-checksums.patch
<yofel> #postgresql9.5.patch
<yofel> #kubuntu_disable_secure_file_priv_check.diff
<yofel> #kubuntu_fix_mysql_db_creation_57.diff
<yofel> yep, we have a problem
<yofel> typical release days :D
<acheronuk> yeah. I find out that something I thought was not fixable, or very difficult to fix, actually has disabled patches 2 mins after hitting the 'release' button!
<acheronuk> such is life XD
<clem_l> that's all I've got
<clem_l> other than that, the theming on the session screen
<clem_l> I'm going to fix that right now
<clem_l> I can squeeze an mkdir -p /var/lib/mysql-files in a postinst too if it helps
<yofel> FWIW, that's done in the postinst of 'mysql-server', what you want is enable kubuntu_disable_secure_file_priv_check.diff in akonadi
<yofel> and kubuntu_fix_mysql_db_creation_57.diff for initial DB creation using 5.7
<clem_l> are you enabling these in an update in the backports PPA?
<yofel> yes
<clem_l> ok
<yofel> acheronuk: are you? otherwise I'll have time to do that later
<acheronuk> yofel: I'm not really sure what I'm doing with akonadi, so if you would be kind enough to do the honours as you know what is needed, that would be appreciated
<yofel> ack
<clem_l> I was looking at the task switcher there in Plasma, it's impressive the amount of configuration...
<clem_l> not only you can choose among a wide variety of what is essentially a core component, but you can fine tune the selected switcher in detail
<clem_l> and then not only that but you can go ahead and pull 3rd party ones
<clem_l> I'm not sure whether that's completely mad or absolutely awesome, but it's impressive
<acheronuk> that is one thing we tend love about KDE. configurability and being able to extend it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/37/
<yofel> the publisher really went on vacation it seems
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/38/
<acheronuk> hmmm. did I kill it?
<acheronuk> if clem_l is still holding his breath, I think he'll have turned blue by now :P
<yofel> more likely the archive rebuilds :D
<clem_l> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #54: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/54/
<acheronuk> looks like Xenial has published
<clivejo> oh its Friday today!
 * clivejo looks at yofel
<clivejo> and December too
<yofel> hm? :D
<clivejo> just reminding you :P
<yofel> what, what could possibly go wrong on a december friday ^^
<yofel> evening
<clivejo> backports mayhem!  
<acheronuk> clivejo: right. I'm off. I'll be back on Monday :P
<yofel> hey! XD
<clivejo> me too
<clivejo> probably wont be around until noon on Monday
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you'll be here, right :P
<clivejo> let the dust settle
 * mamarley turns on the HEPA filter.
<clivejo> course tsimonq2 will be here, he volunteers to rebuild the entire stack on new Qt didn't he?
<wxl> did he do his homework?
<clivejo> no!
<wxl> well—
<yofel> well then, I'm out for about an hour. Try to not blow everything up in the meantime
<clivejo> awwww yofel
<clivejo> you're no fun!
<yofel> hey, I'm still sitting in the office ^^
<clivejo> why?!?
<yofel> overtime work
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> but its.... christmas
<yofel> ... in a week
<yofel> anyway, bbl
<clivejo> did you do something naughty at your Christmas party?!?
 * acheronuk tries updating VMs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #35: ABORTED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #12 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #12: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/12/
<clivejo> 18:58:17 The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<clivejo> 18:58:17  fcitx-frontend-qt5 : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-6-1
<clivejo> 18:58:17 E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<acheronuk> clivejo: where is that from?
<clivejo> the ISO build job
<acheronuk> right. just double checking 
<clivejo> some KDE4 stuffs being pulled in too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #102: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/78/
<yofel> clivejo: I uploaded rebuilds for that, they were just stuck on the publisher
 * clivejo kicks publisher
<yofel> lets try this agian
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #11 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #12 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #13 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
<clivejo> has it published?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> after like 3h..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/11/
<clivejo> ah only a slight delay then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/13/
<yofel> wtf
<yofel> 19:44:01 gpg: keyserver receive failed: No data
<yofel> the server is broken >.<
<clivejo> LP keyserver?
<yofel> ubuntu keyserver
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #12 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #14 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
<yofel> OTOH, we need job group throttling. 3 iso jobs at the same time is doable, but not a particulary good idea
<yofel> (this is stress testing now)
<tsimonq2> MEOW
<yofel> HISS
<yofel> now to fix akonadi for backports
<mamarley> WOOF
<yofel> clivejo: if you refresh patches, please also update the "Updated" field in the patch notes
<clivejo> can you give me an example?
<yofel> your patch updates in akonadi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #12: SUCCESS in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/12/
 * clivejo high fives yofel
<yofel> that one worked in the morning already ^^
<yofel> at least I didn't break it
<yofel> but the other too are looking good as well
<yofel> *two
<yofel> urgh, good that I did that on linode. Scaleway would've run out of disk space by now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #14: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #12: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/12/
<clivejo> awwwww
<yofel> 20:11:47 E: /usr/share/syslinux/themes/ubuntu-yakkety - no such directory.
<yofel> hmmmmmm
<tsimonq2> yofel: OOOOOOOOOH where is the code to do that???
<yofel> tsimonq2: hm?
<clivejo> pangea-tooling does it?!
<yofel> pangea-tooling/kci/imager.rb and imager/* if you want to look at it
<tsimonq2> :D :D :D :D :D
<yofel> hm, looks like we're still using the xenial theme, now where the hell do I tell live build that
<yofel> found it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey yofel, questions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #13 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
<yofel> hm?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #15 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Let's say we ship Kubuntu G with Plasma 1.1.1. Kubuntu G gets released. Can 1.1.2 be SRUed into G?
<yofel> yes, 1.2 no
<yofel> well
<yofel> yes, under the condition that it contains no features
<yofel> so the question is are we talking about semantic versioning here? ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean if we ship Zesty with 5.9.4 for example, can we SRU in 5.9.5?
<yofel> yes we can
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh yay ok
<yofel> I believe the MRE for plasma is still valid
<wxl> http://i.imgur.com/aAbDQy9.gif
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 'cause we might end up needing to do that
<yofel> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oGslA00o/file_1399.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<wxl> aw
<wxl> works for me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh I see it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<yofel> hm, now I completely broke the workspace cleanup for the image builds it seems -.-
<yofel> oh, ws-cleanup renamed the folders instead of wiping them o.O
<yofel> which is *supposedly* fixed in 0.32 - which we have...
<yofel> oh hm, rm: cannot remove 'imager-amd64_ws-cleanup_1481883609881/build/chroot/lib/modules/4.4.0-53-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/legacy/tcm_usb_gadget.ko': Permission denied
<yofel> might be a problem
<yofel> a hm, yeah. The user/group names aren't consistent in the CI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #13: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #15: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #58: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #78: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #229: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/229/
<yofel> please don't touch the image jobs for now, linode will run ENOSPC after a few
<yofel> great, how the hell do I figure out what UID I need to chown this to...
<yofel> great, how the hell do I figure out what UID I need to chown this to...
<yofel> and why do I have connection issues again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #16 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #16: FAILURE in 1.9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/16/
<yofel> o.O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #17 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #15 50 min ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #17: STILL FAILING in 1.9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #59: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #79: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #42: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #18 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #15 52 min ago)
<yofel> ruby is wieird
 * clivejo nods
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #230: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #18: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #19 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #114: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/114/
<yofel> that didn't work :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #107: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #40: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/40/
<yofel> because I'm running chown in the wrong folder -.-
<valorie> everybody be sure to run updates or at least check your version of apport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/1648806
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1648806 in apport (Ubuntu Zesty) "Arbitrary code execution through crafted CrashDB or Package/Source fields in .crash files" [Undecided,Fix released]
<valorie> undecided?
<valorie> weird, but fixed
<valorie> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/15/researcher_details_justpatched_pwnage_flaws_in_ubuntu/ -- wow: "while working on his Apport research, he was offered $10,000 for his exploits by an unnamed third party."
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #33: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #115: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #108: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #41: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #19: SUCCESS in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #20 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #85: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #20: SUCCESS in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #21 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
<yofel> ok, I think I got it now
<clivejo> yipppeeee
<valorie> nice to see the green
<clivejo> were is the gree?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #83: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #86: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #29: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #21: SUCCESS in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #13 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #14 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #22 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #13: SUCCESS in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #14: SUCCESS in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #22: SUCCESS in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #20: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/20/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #57: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #64: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #54: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #64: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #134: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #53: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #58: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #55: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #65: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #54: ABORTED in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #55: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/55/
<yofel> well, this was fun
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<yofel> thanks to everyone for actually making a really smooth backports upgrade. I have lots of stuff installed on my notebook and not a single error during the upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D :D :D
<yofel> but after that, as usual, I ofc. couldn't reboot because plasma essentially stops working the moment some of its libs get switched out (has been like that for years now)
<yofel> and after I rebooted, my plasma session had no panel
<yofel> at least, that's the only thing I ran into, still annoying. Wonder how that happened
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> is the stuff in backports-landing actually synced with git?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Uhhhh I THINK?
<yofel> Rejected:
<yofel> akonadi_16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa62.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa62 <= 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04~ppa61
<yofel> and I was wondering where my akonadi upload from git went
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #136: FIXED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/136/
 * yofel goes comparing package contents
<yofel> nope, that doesn't quite match...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> pls thx sync
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ? ;)
<yofel> I'm more worried about what else is all out-of-sync
<yofel> and syncing is kind of annoying as I have to 3-way merge my changes from today now -.-
<yofel> clivejo, acheronuk, we have a workflow bug somewhere ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #66: FIXED in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/66/
<yofel> no conflicts at least
<yofel> [02:16:03] <betzen529> I enter login credentials at login screen.  plasmashell tries to load.  desktop comes up. bottom panel tries to load.  crash.
<yofel> I might not be the only one with that...
<dmj_s76> It seems the Kdenlive has a missing critical dependency on 16.10.
<dmj_s76> Kdenlive crashes on startup unless the user manually installs the qml-module-qtquick-controls package.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok so do we have a fixable bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Is it a config issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's the deal?
<dmj_s76> Could we get an updated package in the yakkety repo that includes the dependency?
<yofel> I think we don't know what the deal is yet
<yofel> dmj_s76: you are not running plasma, right?
<yofel> dmj_s76: and can you please file a bug?
<dmj_s76> yofel: No, not running plasma.  Standard Ubuntu 16.10.
<yofel> ok, thanks
<dmj_s76> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/1634478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634478 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "module "QtQuick.Controls" is not installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> and thanks again
<dmj_s76> I'm not the original filer, but this affects me and others in the office have run into it too.
<yofel> ack. The bug is valid in any case, thanks for bringing it up
<dmj_s76> yofel: Does plasma affect this issue?
<yofel> dmj_s76: no, just that we have a work around in kubuntu by installing that qml module in the default installation. But it seems like it's a more general requirement..
<dmj_s76> Yes, many of our customers use Kdenlive on vanilla Ubuntu.
<dmj_s76> And it's always best if things just work out of the box.
<dmj_s76> yofel: The right thing seems to be to include it as a dependency.
<dmj_s76> yofel: thanks.  If there's an updated package I'll test on Monday.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Go to bed yet yofel?
<yofel> moin
<acheronuk> yofel: morning
<acheronuk> backports *should* be synced with git, unless anyone managed to do something odd with the tooling AFAIK
<yofel> or did something by hand. Hard to say with the amount of time the packages have been waiting now
<acheronuk> saying that, apps at least was done with earlier versions with maybe less checks, so perhaps there is any old issue there....
<yofel> hm, why did akonadi ftbfs on armhf o.O
<yofel> fixed akonadi pushed to backports for now, except armhf
<acheronuk> controlinterface.h
<acheronuk> ummm.....
<yofel> not all architectures were enabled for -landing though, so maybe a dep is missing for that arch
<acheronuk> maybe. at least it it done for amd64 and i386, so that covers all but anyone trying something very weird
<acheronuk> TY :)
<yofel> I just synchronized the architectures over all PPAs. If you turn it on, at least be consistent, otherwise stuff like this happens
<yofel> and I disabled armel, barely anyone uses that
<yofel> or nvm
<acheronuk> armel, is that new on the ppas?
<yofel> well, all non-x86 archs are fairly new on the PPAs, but armel is actually fairly old
<acheronuk> seems so. I coulda just have sworn by default there were 5 archs you could enable, plus 2 that only LP adins could set, and armel seemed unfamiliar
<acheronuk> but seems it is actually 6+2
<acheronuk> ah... not built for the archive which defaults to 7 archs
<Raspberry> hello
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #43: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #262: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/262/
<acheronuk> Raspberry: hi. can we help?
<blaze> o.O
 * acheronuk shrugs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/29/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee_> why there is no any news about backports on kubuntu.org ?
<acheronuk> soee_: Only speaking for myself, I've not prodded anyone to post news of the backport yet, to give us a chance to tackle the obvious bugs found by early upgraders
<soee_> any reported so far ?
<acheronuk> a few missing panels for some people, the akonadi fail to start, some missing non KDE things which still depended on Qt ABI 5-5-5
<acheronuk> most accounts seem favourable, but with any big plasma update you get a minority where things go south
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I just got Plasma 5.8.3 in my updated
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> you guys Rock!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> updates*
<acheronuk> \o/
<acheronuk> but I prefer it if you had 5.8.4 ?
<acheronuk> :p
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'd preffer 5.12, but this will do :-P
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 😜
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qX3R5tl0/file_1405.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as I am bored....  ^^^
<acheronuk> that new wallpaper is slowly growing on me. hated it at first
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, which new wallpaper?
<acheronuk> The new plasma one for 5.9 when it's released
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, is the 5.9 in an available ppa ?
<soee_> acheronuk: though for me it is a bit blurry
<soee_> maybe due to how Plasma scales and crops images - output isn't perfect :/
<soee_> http://i.imgur.com/70Lm0ni.jpg
<soee_> BluesKaj: it is not, it hasn't been released yet in any official form
<BluesKaj> soee_, ok, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So we moved -landing to backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Apparently
<acheronuk> yep
<soee_> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/H4GR6ySAK3a?sfc=true
<soee_> one user had freeze after upgrade
 * blaze removed "-landing" from the sources and ran "dist-upgrade", nothing's changed after that :D
<soee_> that strange :D
<DarinMiller> Morning/Afternoon/Evening o/
<acheronuk> hi Darin :)
<DarinMiller> Hi Rik :)
<DarinMiller> a couple packaging questions:  why is kdevelop not part std apps, i.e. why is it in Staging Misc PPA and not stage kde apps?
<DarinMiller> I noticed clive uploaded kdevelop 5.0.3 to Staging Misc for Zesty whereas staging apps ppa does not have any zesty apps yet.
<acheronuk> 'KDE applications' is a standard set, released together and versioned the same (externally), an that have to keep to a release schedule for that set
<acheronuk> other applications do their own thing in their own time, or don't really fit, so are release separately on their own schedule
<acheronuk> as usual there is a bit of too and fro. this and that getting dropped or included in the main big 'KDE applications' set as things evolve
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'd like to think that the KDE Apps are programs that users use daily
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And Misc are those that only some use
<acheronuk> kdevelop sits on it's own at the moment due to release schedule and what it's used for
<DarinMiller> OK harder question: the python package is not included in the Misc PPA.   There is a kdev-python package listed here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<DarinMiller> But I am not sure if that is the missing package.   Does anyone have time to show me how to fix the  kdevelop PPA package to include the python pkg?
<DarinMiller> The reason I question if kdev-python is correct is that the php packages are called kdevelop-php (full kdevelop name not kdev abreviated).
<DarinMiller> nm: the kdevelop control files lists https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdev-python
<DarinMiller> OK, so now I am still confused.  Why is the python package absent from the kdevelop install?
<DarinMiller> i.e.:  on zesting with Misc PPA enabled, apt list kdev* does not show the python package and nor are the python options available when kdevelop is installed.
<DarinMiller> s/zesting/zesty
<acheronuk> kde renamed the git repo to a shorter version so AFAIK we did the same with our packaging repo as it help make KCI and other stuff simpler if those match
<acheronuk> the package names produced remained the same though
<acheronuk> as far as packaging goes, clivejo was doing those, so you should prob check with him
<DarinMiller> OK, I will check with clive.. I think he said he was out for the weekend so I will contact him next week.
<DarinMiller> another question: I was attempting to build the kdevelop locally using  dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<DarinMiller> I have not built anything that way before.  It wants a zip file for the package.  /kdevelop-python_5.0.3.orig.tar.{bz2,gz,lzma,xz}
<DarinMiller> where do I find the tar file?  do I just tar the package I downloaded and give it that name?
<acheronuk> you need the source tar.xz
<acheronuk> 2 secs
<DarinMiller> http://download.kde.org/stable/kdevelop/5.0.3/src/
<DarinMiller> ?
<acheronuk> probably, though it's timing out for me at the moment
<DarinMiller> but names do not quite match.... kdevelop-python_5.0.3.orig.tar vs kdev-python-5.0.3.tar.xz
<acheronuk> debian packaging uses it's own naming format for source tarballs, so yes, quite often you have to rename them. or create a symlink of the correct name
<DarinMiller> I tried downloading, renaming and rebuilding but then the rebuild crashes and burns for other other issues.  Now that I know renaming is necessary I can continue solving the other crash and burn issues...
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Darin I uploaded those to the KDevelop project PPA
<clivejo> anyone tested the newly created ISO's?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/30/
 * acheronuk glares at kirigami
 * ahoneybun glares at kdenlive
<acheronuk> clivejo: not yet, sorry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/31/
<acheronuk> yes yes, I know you will fail kirigami. I just want to see the proper reason!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/83/
<clivejo> whats wrong with Kdenlive?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/32/
<acheronuk> hmpth.....
<acheronuk> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::tst_pagerow::compile() module "QtQuick.Controls" version 2.1 is not installed
<clivejo> well install it!
<acheronuk> and as far as I can see, QtQuick.Controls 2.1 is in Qt 5.8
 * acheronuk hands baton to clivejo
<acheronuk> you 'install' it :P
<clivejo> qt5-qtquickcontrols2-devel-5.7.0-1.fc25.i686 RPM
<clivejo> it was looking for Qt5QuickControls2Config.cmake
<acheronuk> not any more
<clivejo> I went looking for it, but our unstable version seems to been copied from somewhere
<clivejo> and couldnt find a buildlog
<acheronuk> see: http://blog.qt.io/blog/2016/10/06/qt-quick-controls-2-1-and-beyond/
<acheronuk> clivejo: did you read the email I CC'd to you?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/91/
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+build/11246146
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/84/
<acheronuk> how does that help?
<clivejo> qtquickcontrols2-5-dev
<clivejo> -rw-r--r-- root/root      6870 2016-11-23 13:01 ./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Qt5QuickControls2/Qt5QuickControls2Config.cmake
<acheronuk> yes, and that is installed as a build dep
<acheronuk> I did that here: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kirigami/commit/?id=d103b50fbe4bcbdcb601681290c784dab0366865
<acheronuk> that lets kirigami build, but the tests fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/33/
<acheronuk> as they seem to want a version of qtquickcontrols2 that doesn't exist until Qt 5.8
<acheronuk> but the rest of kirigami only requires 2.0, which I was able to give it
<clivejo> I see
<clivejo> can you add git to build deps
<clivejo> only an optional
<acheronuk> maybe. let me test. I tried to at git as a dep to somethign a while back and it failed. not sure if that was kirigami or not
<clivejo> have you got it locally?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> what happens if you downgrade the autotest qtquickcontrols to 2?
<acheronuk> that is also something I was considering trying, but I emailed upstream 1st
<acheronuk> I would guess it's a mistake, but you never know
<acheronuk> seems nonsensical to me to have the build requires set to v2.0 but the tests need v2.1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai guys
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How goes it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What did you break clivejo? :O
<clivejo> broke my eye
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :O
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why?
<clivejo> got grit/dirt into it yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Max!
<acheronuk> hmmm... maybe these tests are not meant to be run at build time?
<acheronuk> dammit. yes they are. as now I get further I see they fail for the kirigami modules not being installed, but that won't happen until the thing is built :P
<acheronuk> *yes they are not build time
<clivejo> DarinMiller: https://launchpad.net/~kdevelop/+archive/ubuntu/release/
<DarinMiller> Hi Clivejo!  
<clivejo> hello
<sintre> hi all devs
<sintre> so is plsma 5.8 stable and released yet for 16.04 :)
<acheronuk> sintre: yes in backports, and as stable as we can reasonably make it with the testing we have been able to do
<sintre> so will that auto update running update command?
<sintre> or can you pls give me command line to install newest
<acheronuk> as with any release, there will undoubted be things that have bugs for some people. an some hardware that will just not like it
<sintre> i ubnderstand , just anxious to see if new plsma fixed an okld bug :)
<acheronuk> sintre: see the adding this ppa instructions here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<acheronuk> then you do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/34/
<sintre> i got the back ports already , or i think i do
<DarinMiller> clivejo: the +archive/ubuntu/release ppa works as expected.  So it that the source for Kubuntu?  If not how/where does the Kubuntu specific version land in the package set?
<blaze> sintre: how can you be so uncertain? :D
<sintre> well i did install them
<sintre> but maybe secret new backports lol
<clivejo> DarinMiller: no, just a team we setup at Akacademy
<sintre> 531 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them.
<sintre> na@na:~$ 
<sintre> 531 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable'
<sintre> this might take awghihle
<sintre> i assume new plsma might be in here?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/35/
<blaze> plasma, apps and frameworks
<acheronuk> clivejo: you know how to write rules for autotests?
<clivejo> acheronuk: nope, still trying to learn that
<acheronuk> clivejo: ok. we can both learn then, if we can pick someone's brain
<clivejo> I'd probably disable them 
<DarinMiller> clivejo: so how do we add kdvelep to KDE packages. Do we add the kdev soucres from lp soucre to kci  (i.e.  http://download.kde.org/stable/kdevelop/5.0.3/src/)
<clivejo> They are in KCI
<DarinMiller> How to they arrive in landing or misc ppa.  Is that a yaml or json file config somewhere?
<clivejo> again, we added those after Akamedy
<clivejo> I put them into misc staging
<clivejo> well for zesty
<acheronuk> clivejo: well, I want to know how to make them work in ubuntu's autopackagetest infra, so not completely disable them
<clivejo> acheronuk: true, Id like that too, but cant't find anyone to explain it to me
<DarinMiller> Yes, but the detail I do not understand.  Pull the src's to your local PC, compile and upload to the ppa?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: you know about the KA tools?
<acheronuk> clivejo: well, the kirigami ones are clearly not build time ones, so I disabled them for that. and for KCI at least, that will be fine
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I know how to clone them.  Do they have documentation that explain the process?  
 * DarinMiller Looking at KA tools git clone for docs....
<clivejo> README has brief overview
<acheronuk> so maybe a little excercise to work out how to write the rules for the autopackagetest ones to run them
<clivejo> README.ng maybe
<clivejo> These are the kdevelop jobs on KCI - http://kci.pangea.pub/search/?q=kdev
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #92: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #85: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/36/
<acheronuk> well, at least it built ^^^
<sintre> well survived that upgrade ,
<sintre> had to do a forced shutdown afterwards, but seems plsama is stable so far :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #84: FIXED in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/84/
<clivejo> what version of plasma have you go?
<clivejo> got?
<sintre> 5.8.4
<sintre> after upgrade
<clivejo> good good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #78: FIXED in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #37: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #86: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #93: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #348: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/348/
<clivejo> acheronuk: yippeeee
<sintre> well seem these real time updates here , did the upgrade and kirigami made itself a menu saing lost and found
<sintre> what does this prog do lol
<clivejo> sintre: ??
<acheronuk> clivejo: it wants git to make a clone of breeze icons from kde git. it fails to do the clone, but doesn't seem to matter!
<sintre> kirigami
<clivejo> krigami is a framework
<sintre> i have a new menu in app launcher menu , called "lost and found" and in there is that program
<sintre> wonder why it ended up in lost and found hehe
<clivejo> that is strange
<sintre> something called kirigami gallery , seems to have option for stuff
<sintre> says top right widegt gallery
<sintre> i eman top left
<clivejo> oh thats the example of what the framework does
<sintre> ihh so its not meant to be moddified?
<sintre> no wonder it aint changing anything lol
<clivejo> just samples of what it can do
<clivejo> look at the new discover
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I wonder if that has to do with kdevelop
<sintre> lol k , was wondering why didn't have any options and a apply button there for a minute
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Or Qt Creator more likely
<sintre> clivejo > look nice ,
<sintre> but like last one when i hit installed doesn't show anything
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #349: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/349/
<sintre> user error  i think
<sintre> not used to big descrptoions
<sintre> descriptions
<sintre> so yea its showing installed stuff
<sintre> alos different icons than used to
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #72: UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/72/
<rbetzen> yofel: glad it worked for you.  unfortunately it totally hosed my system.  reinstalling everyting.   I'm not upset, though.  Just a little feedback.  Not quite sure what happened.
<yofel> rbetzen: sorry, what was the context again?
<rbetzen> oh.  your backports upgrade.  glad it worked for you. ;)
<yofel> uhm, now that really shouldn't happen. Do you still have some upgrade logs?
<rbetzen> no.  had to get the system back up in a hurry.  reformatted and reinstalled.  although even after that I think i still have a couple of broken packages.  I"ll poke around.  
<rbetzen> It happened late at night, so I wasn't particularly bright eyed when it happened either.  Two other systems worked flawlessly. 
<valorie> rbetzen: apt has a fix option: sudo apt install -f
<rbetzen> valorie:  I tried that, but for some reason I had quite a few broken packages by the time the upgrade completed.  I suspect it wasnt Kubuntu's fault.  I think it was some kind of configuration I may have done in the past. Possibly trying to get a newer version of kde coneect.
<rbetzen> I have another system with identical hardware and it had no problems. 
<valorie> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> might be a good idea to purge any non-standard PPAs
<valorie> but this is off-topic here -- let's move to #kubuntu
<rbetzen> Probably.  Lesson learned.  I didn't even think of ppa purge. duh.  I was pretty sleepy last night. ;)
<rbetzen> No problem.  No further help needed at the moment.  Just wanted to tell yofel and everyone else congrats on the upgrade and Kubuntu is looking really slick on my other systems.  Now back to rebuilding the other one... :p
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> o/
<clivejo> \o
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> rbatzen but you had packages conflicts or upgrade was fine?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-18
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Ping
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> BAD RIK. You know it's just apt, not apt-get!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P lol
<clivejo> whats up?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How mad would you be if I staged Frameworks 5.29?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (didn't do it, just wondering if I have a goahead)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean just sticking it in Staging isn't a big deal, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then we can test from there?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: So? You ponged? :D
<clivejo> not my call
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
 * mamarley would be a proponent of staging 5.29. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK mamarley, so if I go ahead I can blame it on you? :D
<mamarley> I have no power here, so no. :)
<acheronuk> I would like to discuss with someone like yofel/santa what to do about pushing to branches if we should do something like that. As at the moment it would involve using zesty archive, so we would losr our ability to push fixes on that that might be needed for FW 5.28 should 5.29 not work out for some reason.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I would suggest creating a temporary branch for now while we discuss more permanent branches.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thoughts on that idea?
<acheronuk> not keen on creating temp branches either
<acheronuk> so I am a -1 for tonight
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK fair enough
<acheronuk> but open to discussing it and maybe making a plan tomorrow at a more sensible time
<acheronuk> I also forgot about https://trello.com/c/J5w6GdXP/246-cleaning-up-the-road-for-frameworks-5-29
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, where's Santa at? :[
 * acheronuk shrugs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Absolutely, will do, I'll ping them on IRC in a bit with a Doodle.
<sintre> well all is kinda wlel with upgrade, seems every time i try to uninstall something from new discover i crash
<sintre> instantly
<sintre> discoer program that is
<sintre> discover
<tsimonq2> !ninjas | bug 1650767
<ubottu> bug 1650767 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "zesty 17.0.4.1 installation fails (2016-12-16 image)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650767
<ubottu> bug 1650767: yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<valorie> 17.0.4.1?
<tsimonq2> Yeah I know it's a weird bug title
<tsimonq2> But it should be investigated nonetheless
<valorie> naturally
 * ahoneybun wakes up from sleeping for 8 hours...
<ahoneybun> 4pm to 12am is bad
<tsimonq2> valorie: Ping ping ping guess what I just did
<tsimonq2> :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<tsimonq2> I now have a working Kubuntu Xenial Daily image with Backports preinstalled
<tsimonq2> I did it myself :D
<tsimonq2> Now I'm doing a test install in a VM to confirm it works
<tsimonq2> http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/16/1218/h_1482038810_9988444_1b053c1f50.png
<tsimonq2> And... it successfully installed! :D :D :D
<tsimonq2> And boots!
<tsimonq2> Weeeeeeeeeee
<tsimonq2> Ok, uploading to [insert random file hosting site here], when it's done I'll post a link, someone please put it in a better place...
<tsimonq2> And test if you want! :D
<tsimonq2> I'll submit my changes that I made to get this working as a PR tomorrow to pangea-tooling.
<tsimonq2> So it look like this will be the link when it's ready: https://mab.to/8ou7Brlgk
<tsimonq2> I'm going to go take a shower, it should be done by the time I get back...
<valorie> weeee, congratulations, tsimonq2
<acheronuk> urgh. plasma-discover on xenial backport is indeed crashing on uninstall/install. I thought I had tested that and found it ok
<acheronuk> there is a patch though for appstream, so building with that now
<acheronuk> ok. sorted I think. I can no longer crash it, and fix pushed
<blaze> https://www.dennogumi.org/2016/12/killing-the-redundancy-with-automation/
<soee> looking at Russ answer it seems he has some problem with his setup rather than packaging: https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/H4GR6ySAK3a?sfc=true
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<carcinoma> Hello @all
<carcinoma> I asked that question already in #kubuntu but was redirected to here: Currently there are packages from plasma 5.8. I thought they should only in backports-landing cause there are in testing. Did i miss something. Are they considered stable now?
<soee> carcinoma: as answered there it is all fine :)
<carcinoma> soee: ok, thanks
<soee> they are stable and tested but for some users might not work as expected but usually this is the hardware setup problem etc.
<soee> but as always something might be also wrong with packaging as nobody is perfect :)
<soee> if you notice any problems with packaging, please report them
<carcinoma> soee: so, fine. after update the pc is not rebootable. just does nothing if i hit the rebbot button. very stable.
<soee> did you tried to reboot from console and than check that button again ?
<carcinoma> will do that, but normal user will not do so.
<soee> Plasma 5.8 has a lot of chnages and probably also with the reboot/suspend etc. zone
<soee> so new packages might have influence on it
<soee> i had that to in the past
<carcinoma> soee: after reboot the reboot button works. But, the reboot screen is nearly unreadable. everything is transparent but the text and the symbol lines. is that supposed to be that way?
<soee> can you show some screenshot ?
<DarinMiller> rq -  What's the difference between: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/ and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/
<DarinMiller> very similar but not identical (i.e. one of them does not have the KA package).
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: The former is for ANYTHING under our umbrella like pangea-tooling, kubuntu-automation etc. but the latter has just our packaging.
<DarinMiller> thanks and gm tsimonq2 o/
<tsimonq2> o/
<DarinMiller> Are they actually 2 separate sets of files/packages? If so, are they mirrored? Or same set of files, just presented with different filters?
<DarinMiller> reason I ask, I tried to use my git shortcut git close kp:kubuntu-automation to pull KA, but it does not work.
<DarinMiller> If the packages are identical I think I would want to update my gitconfig shortcut to point to the repo that has everything.
<DarinMiller> git clone^ (stupid muscle memory kill me on the command line aslo)...
<tsimonq2> Yes DarinMiller, different filters. :)
<clivejo> git fetch DarinMiller
<tsimonq2> git add FILE_THAT_BREAKS_EVERYTHING && git commit -am "Oh, harmless little change..." && git push -f origin master
<clivejo> tsimonq2: stop breaking things!
<clivejo> and stop teaching others to break stuff!
<carcinoma> soee: i made an image and uploaded it to imgur: http://imgur.com/a/npPEh
<carcinoma> soee: do you know what i mean?
<soee> carcinoma: seems like it missing background image
<soee> try setting it through system settings: http://i.imgur.com/jexkMIZ.png
<carcinoma> soee: the setting seems to be ok: http://imgur.com/a/S74rA
<soee> carcinoma: strange, try purging ~/.cache
<clivejo> acheronuk: plasma-discover seems to be crashing in zesty unstable, any ideas why?
<DarinMiller> Thanks clivejo and tsimonq2, makes sense.  Fetch makes more sense for a rookie.  I playing with the clone option as that's what specified in section 2.1 in KA README.ng...
<soee> maybe same as in neon, it requires kirigami 2
<acheronuk> clivejo: because it is 'unstable' maybe? :P
<clivejo> but it shouldnt be crashing unstable
<clivejo> just mentally unstable
<DarinMiller> clivejo: plasma-discover crashes on my zesty box also... and the running from command line says something about kirigami.
<acheronuk> master branches will crash sometimes
<clivejo> DarinMiller: yup thats what I'm thinking
<clivejo> and acheronuk was working on kirigami
<clivejo> if theres blame, theres a claim :P
<acheronuk> there have been a lot of changes to make it kirigami 2 lately, and maybe not stable yet
<acheronuk> plus maybe also needs a better or different appstream, packagkit etc than is in the zesty archive
<carcinoma> soee: i removed the .cache folder but no change. i also changed the settings to disashow, apply, and back to "Einfarbig". Also, no change. Do you have another idea?
<acheronuk> carcinoma: the nearly transparent logout background is intentional design choice by KDE in 5.8 AFAIK
<soee> carcinoma: this is logout not losck screen?
<soee> if logout than yes, it should be transparent
<soee> here is mine http://i.imgur.com/vgxXgUv.png
<carcinoma> soee: right, logout, not lock
<soee> than it is all fine :)
<carcinoma> soee: but why? with our background it works, but having a website in the background or a terminal this is terrible...
<acheronuk> there is a KDE forum thread or bug I've seen on the issue somewhere I think?
<soee> maybe due to your gpu drivers it isn't blurred enough
<soee> for me it is fne
 * soee afk for a while
<carcinoma> soee: you are right, there is no blur, i will search for that KDE forum thread acheronuk mentioned
<acheronuk> carcinoma: not sure if it was on kde forum itself. I read too many forums to recall exactly :/
<acheronuk> does widget blur setting affect it?
<acheronuk> carcinoma: also seems here that KDE devs designed it assuming you would have some widget background blur enabled in desktop effects
<acheronuk> e.g. http://i.imgur.com/NIPTakZ.png
<acheronuk> which is probably what soee has set
<carcinoma> acheronuk: seems to work now: i changed that option called "Verblassen" http://imgur.com/a/yYLKa like so: http://imgur.com/a/Y8tB7 (full filled checkbox, whatever the difference is here)
<BluesKaj> what could cause an upgrade from 16.04 to 16,10 to not install the latest default kernel 4.8?
<carcinoma> acheronuk: oh, and, btw, when i change the settings back to that partial filled checkbox it still works
<sintre> that was fast , latest update fixed  discover crash problem when trying to uninstall
<acheronuk> sintre: good :)
<sintre> lol yea i installed a bunch of kid games for my nephew to see if any might be ufefull
<sintre> i was stuck with some psybrainy game and i couldn't get rid of it lol
<clivejo> I dont like this new wallpaper :/
<acheronuk> sintre: there is always muon and synaptic package managers you can install as well as discover, which should be more reliable, if less pretty
<acheronuk> sintre: I personally don't think discover is ready for use yet
<acheronuk> not even in 'unstable' :P
<sintre> yea i've got muon , i'll download the synaptic one a bit later and peek around that
<acheronuk> clivejo: it's growing on me a bit now
<acheronuk> sintre: synaptic is a bit of an old school gtk application, but it reliably does the job
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/73/
<clivejo> acheronuk: I agree, the plans at akademy sounded great, but I dont think its anywhere near show time
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you get a chance to test any of those ISOs?
<acheronuk> clivejo: umm. not yet
<acheronuk> clivejo: this still the correct place? http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/ws/result/
<clivejo> think so
<acheronuk> hmm. looks like our kirigami in KCI is producing KF5Kirigami2Config.cmake but discover still wants the old KF5KirigamiConfig.cmake
<acheronuk> so discover devs need to do some catching up :P
<clivejo> seems so
<carcinoma> soee: acheronuk: thank you for your help. on another pc thos problems does not occure.
<acheronuk> carcinoma: I think the KDE devs assume certain defaults, and they may not occur depending (a) user set prefs and (b) KDE set defaults based on what it thinks your graphic card can do
<acheronuk> e.g. if your card can do the blur or not
<acheronuk> carcinoma: but glad you got that sorted :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: anything particular to test with this iso?
<clivejo> if it actually works!
<acheronuk> live session? install? both?
<clivejo> all!
<sintre> happy dance
 * acheronuk tries all the things
<acheronuk> clivejo: are those isos going to go somewhere web accessible that doesn't need a KCIO login? as my DL manager got told to get lost by OpenID
<clivejo> eventually
<clivejo> if the stuff works
<acheronuk> ok. trying live session
<clivejo> you got it downloaded?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> so jealous of fats internets
<clivejo> fast
<acheronuk> 'fat' pipe
<acheronuk> ok. a slightly old fashioned ubuiquity session flashes up, crashes, a new session tries to start (presumably the live) and that crashes to TTY login
<acheronuk> boot shows some oldish looking purlish theming? maybe using some of the old ubuntu default settings?
<clivejo> probably
<clivejo> have you get a screenshot
<acheronuk> logging in to TTY with user ubuntu and black password works
<acheronuk> *blank
<acheronuk> startx (slowly) gets me a decent looking desktop
<clivejo> Need to tweet the packages we pulling in there
<acheronuk> running desktop: http://i.imgur.com/l51MNgF.png
<clivejo> looks good !
<acheronuk> trying an install to HD
<acheronuk> installer crash
<clivejo> awwww
<acheronuk> then the session crashed before I could note or screenshot that. something with qtquick in it
<acheronuk> give it another go I think. accpeting more of the defaults
<acheronuk> ok. goes ok. even starts copying files in the background. but as soon I click continue on the timezone screen I get this:
<clivejo> I think the live-cd package was a meta package to pull in all the needed pacakges
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/btCoPtP.png
<acheronuk> On a bright note, that looks very much like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1650767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1650767 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "zesty 17.0.4.1 installation fails (2016-12-16 image)" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> which is a general 17.04 issue, and not this KCI iso maybe?
<acheronuk> general kubuntu 17.04 I shoudl say
<acheronuk> hehe
<acheronuk> clivejo: if I Esc into the grub menu, I get: http://i.imgur.com/vscz5gK.png
<acheronuk> but that fails also :/
 * acheronuk wishes for a text mode installer to come back
<mamarley> Haha, I am apparently still the author of the most recent changelog entry for Amarok because I just got an email saying that it failed to build on s390x.
<mamarley> If anyone is actually running Kubuntu on an IBM mainframe, that would make me laugh.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: You test my ISO?
<clivejo> not I
<clivejo> anyone seen Carlo V around?
<clivejo> acheronuk: https://rthomsen6.wordpress.com/2016/12/18/introducing-systemdgenie/
<acheronuk> interesting
<clivejo> gonna packae it up
<clivejo> anyone having LP issues?
<DarinMiller> What issues?
<clivejo> cant seem to upload
<sintre> well not related to cliv , but everytime i close konsole it gives me a pop up saying applicattion closed unexpectadely
<sintre> wether i do something in it or not
<DarinMiller> sintre: I have seen that before on older releases, though typically in beta releases.  They typically clear up along the way.  What version of Kbuntu and are you running backports?
<sintre> 16.04  backports
<sintre> upgraded everything yesterday
<sintre> yea , people seem fast yesterday had a uninstall problem , with disocver update this morning cleared that up
<sintre> it still works , but odd it keeps giving me the msg
<sintre> thanks i closed it then it tells you it crashed lol :)
<DarinMiller> sintre: try closing it by typing exit in the command line.  Is the crash still reported?
<DarinMiller> sintre: booting over to my 16.04 install to try myself.
<sintre> let me try
<sintre> yep
<sintre> used exit command
<sintre> same pop up
<acheronuk> testing testing.....
<acheronuk> nope. no crash notification here
<sintre> well no clue maybe i'm unlucky but on my system 100% all the time
<sintre> odd
<DarinMiller> hmm, no terminal close warning on any of my boxes: 16.04 w/ bp, 16.10 with bp, 17.04 with staging, 17.04 with unstable ppa, neon and neon dev unstable.
<sintre> no clue here then
<sintre> as everything is updated
<acheronuk> well, no sintre, not unlucky. I could reproduce the discover crash, so could fix it
<DarinMiller> sintre: from a terminal type konsole &
<sintre> thx for that :)
<DarinMiller> exit out of that terminal and see if an error messages is left behind in the original terminal...
<sintre> a@na:~$ kf5.kcoreaddons.kaboutdata: Could not initialize the equivalent properties of Q*Application: no instance (yet) existing.
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmnP7YGl2HM
<acheronuk> sintre: click the little sad face in the system tray after the crash if there is one. that may be able to give you a backtrace
<sintre> i dn' get a sad face
<sintre> sinse upgrade yesterday
<acheronuk> hmmm..
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlArP8EJpFY
<sintre> that full after that command you gave me
<DarinMiller> sintre: when you launched konsole from a terminal, did you receive the crash notification when closing the child konsole window? 
<sintre> if forgot let me try again
<sintre> ok now konsole won't even launch
<sintre> hmm
<sintre> well tried launch another app see if it shook something loose but no go
<sintre> brb gonna reboot
<sintre> back , so maybe some extra info when trying to reboot system locked up on way out and just sat at a lil clicking line top left corner
<sintre> had to force shutdown
<DarinMiller> sounds like you might be fighting a plasma issue.  I suggest restarting plasma for quicker turnaround: killall plasamshell && plasmashell &
<DarinMiller> When you say force shutdown, in what manner? REISUB?
<sintre> hit power button
<sintre> and hold it
<sintre> yep same thing just tried console again
<sintre> ahh another enigma hehe
<DarinMiller> Are you aware of the REISUB option?  It's a little gentler on the OS than holding the power button.
<sintre> ?
<sintre> is that a command?
<sintre> restart? yea used that thats when it locked up
<DarinMiller> Its a way to restart your PC assuming the keyboard still works.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<sintre> ok i did the command again and no when i did it and poped second console up it did not give an error
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhp3gjyqPJTg
<sintre> same msg i believe
<clivejo> acheronuk: kirigami seems to have lost its VCS in unstable branch?
<sintre> oops closed wrong window there
<DarinMiller> :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kirigami/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<DarinMiller> sintre: let's continue this conversation on #kubuntu as I think it may be more of a config issue than a packaging problem.
<acheronuk> clivejo: indeed
<sintre> ok
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kirigami/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=9e61884a5c3a26e990d1837f9ca35750dea9bf5f
 * clivejo shrugs
<clivejo> and now we have Neon changelog entries
<clivejo> yipppeee
<acheronuk> to be fair, then is via debian
<acheronuk> *that is
<sintre2> well last trouble shot for the night
<sintre2> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1VkZwYrMfm
<sintre2> got a sad face with using a guest account
<xnox> mamarley, i'm so sorry =) there is no explicit support or work done to have any graphical environment up on s390x
<xnox> that's across *buntu
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/12/install-kde-plasma-5-8-lts-ubuntu
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #80: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #36: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/36/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I did a few bits earlier to unblock things
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #462: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #132: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #37: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #463: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #133: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/133/
<wxl[m]> I had to head out but plan on finishing it up soon
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: If things aren't finished up by 9:30ish PM my time I'll get it done
<tsimonq2> I want this ready for archive by the time I slumber tonight
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kio has some unremoved #MISSING (optional) lines in the symbols I think
<wxl[m]> Should be fairly easy
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, the #MISSING part needs to go, leaving the (optiona)*
<wxl[m]> Ok
<wxl[m]> Is there anywhere that provides guidance about how to deal with different symbol issues?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> after a symbols update, I usually grep for any MISSING lines left, to make sure before commiting
<acheronuk> #MISSING: 5.41.0# (optional)_ZN13KUrlRequester20KUrlRequesterPrivate25_k_slotFileDialogAcceptedEv@Base 5.0.0
<acheronuk> need to change it to:
<acheronuk> (optional)_ZN13KUrlRequester20KUrlRequesterPrivate25_k_slotFileDialogAcceptedEv@Base 5.0.0
<acheronuk> symbolshelper leaves thsoe in, maybe as a promt to investigate if they should still be optional, or be removed
 * acheronuk typing is worse than usual :/
<wxl[m]> Ok
<wxl[m]> What was blocking kdeclarative and kio?
<wxl[m]> I cut my finger yesterday and am surprised I've been doing as good as I have been!
<acheronuk> wxl: a few half baked guides, but nothing that good. santa did a symbols 101 here in IRC a few months back. remind me to find that in the logs
<acheronuk> wxl[m]: ki18n was blocking them. the wrong python change was confusing apt
<valorie> acheronuk: if you find it, maybe link it in the packaging docs we sort of have in Phab?
<acheronuk> valorie: maybe, or condense it down a bit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #26: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #36: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #141: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #572: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/572/
<acheronuk> wxl[m]: so I just reverted it. not sure ki18n is ok for python3, so putting that issue on hold until 5.42 perhaps
<valorie> well, a link is better than nothing
<valorie> until some editing can be done
<valorie> which I totally would do
<acheronuk> valorie: point taken :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #164: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/164/
<wxl[m]> OK thanks Rik
<wxl[m]> I'm shocked no such things exist
<valorie> there are Debian docs
<wxl[m]> Oh?
<acheronuk> wxl[m]: just ignore the orang on that. this stuff just comes with experience and dealing with this day by day. knowing what is a real problem, and what is not, and what is but is one for later
<acheronuk> wxl[m]: but this process will hopefully get you there
<valorie> https://wiki.debian.org/UsingSymbolsFiles
<valorie> ok, off to dinner
<acheronuk> half baked. sorry debian :P
<valorie> I wasn't recommending it!
<acheronuk> I know ;)
<acheronuk> anyway, night valorie. expect I will be asleep before you are back
<wxl[m]> Hmm not that good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #47: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/47/
<wxl[m]> Actually, irrelevant might be the best word
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #99: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #26: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #38: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #36: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/36/
<wxl> ok here we go
<wxl> so missing optional means don't even sweat it just remove the missing?
<tsimonq2> yep
<wxl> if so plasma-framework should be easy and kio will be fixed shortly too
<wxl> ^^ tsimonq2 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #28: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/28/
<wxl> well i think that's what i heard so i'm just going to do it
<wxl> re: kglobalaccel with the new symbols on ppc64el, how do i deal with that?
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: symbolshelper, like before
<wxl> nothing special?
<tsimonq2> nope
<wxl> optional=templinst is still optional, no?
<tsimonq2> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #20: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #33: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/33/
<wxl> what about the opengl missing from plasma-framework on armhf only?
<tsimonq2> Oh?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #549: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/549/
<wxl> DarinMiller: if you want to try what we did above again (make sure to do the merge, too), kglobalaccel just works with pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: What did Neon do with plasma-framework? :P
<wxl> haven't looked yet
<tsimonq2> Either way you can ignore it
<wxl> ok
<wxl> kglobalaccel on its way now
<tsimonq2> You have a VM spun up now right?
<wxl> wtf with kio now
<wxl> working on it
<wxl> aw crap
<wxl> i found the problem on kio
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> (optional)
<wxl> not
<wxl>  (optional)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #550: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/550/
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: see how Neon did the ABI bump
<wxl> ?
<tsimonq2> I mean
<tsimonq2> symobls update
<tsimonq2> Frameworks should never bump ABI
<wxl> kio ppa4 on the way
<wxl> oh crap forgot about categories on kglobalaccel
<tsimonq2> Shit happens. Fix it. ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #467: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/467/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (maybe not the best choice of words but you get it :P)
<wxl> indeed
<wxl> k so once i have kglobalaccel and kio rebuilt i think we're ready to go. vm is up and running
<wxl> this was yesterday's daily
<wxl> should i bother updating or anything
<wxl> ?
<wxl> omg bionic kubuntu is gooooooorgeous
<wxl> kio's are popping off the list
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yes update
<wxl> dist-upgrade?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<wxl> kglobalaccel is done
<wxl> one more left on kio and we're good to go
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kool
<wxl> k ready @tsimonq2 
<wxl> i take it add the ppa and update?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #92: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/92/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: lmk how it is
<wxl> dist-upgrade again?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Do one last final check and if it all looks good I'll upload in a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yes
<wxl> is kde planning on going wayland default any time in the near future? or has it already??
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #468: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/468/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Idk
<wxl> dist-upgrade worked just fine
<wxl> anything in particular i should check?
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Poke around a bit, make sure things work fine
<tsimonq2> Otherwise not really
<wxl> lgtm
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: So this is a +1 to push to the archive?
 * tsimonq2 does one last final check of everything
<wxl> looks like it to me
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Just a note, if these get stuck in -proposed, you're the one who gets the nagging emails about it being stuck :P
<wxl> fine with me
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: In the meantime, have a look at the README to see what it would take to get this in Backports Landing for Artful.
<tsimonq2> I'll get to pushing this...
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: If you feel confident enough to JFDI, then go ahead, otherwise I can walk you through
<DarinMiller> wxl: I just saw your post and am trying to duplicate the symbols fix....
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it seems kind of stuck
<tsimonq2> wxl: What's stuck, exactly?
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> I see
<wxl> i've gotten up to do-all gbp-ppa -d bionic and it's just sitting there
<DarinMiller> however, when I issue this command: pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 5.41.0 ../kg-bl/
<DarinMiller> This message pops up: pkgkde-symbolshelper: error: no valid patches found
<wxl> you have to be on the right branch, on the right commit, and have merged unstable
<tsimonq2> wxl: See my PM?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yeah
<DarinMiller> git checkout kubuntu_bionic_archive
<DarinMiller> I also tried: git reset --hard HEAD~1
<DarinMiller> how di I merge unstable?
<DarinMiller> do I
<tsimonq2> wxl: You spelled bionic wrong ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Also now you have to gbp-ppa for artful, not bionic
<tsimonq2> wxl: Updated the metadata for artful and edited your gbp-ppa command. Get what I did and why?
<wxl> the instructions are really freaking confusing
 * DarinMiller dang computers: so sensitive to PEBKAC errors...
<tsimonq2> They are, but I get them, so I guess I should improve them ;)
<wxl> RT4xEFSLu#w:q(-_
<wxl> arggh
<tsimonq2> wxl: ...did you seriously just do that? :P
<wxl> unfortunately
<tsimonq2> Ya better change it reallly quick :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #43: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/43/
<wxl> once i finish arguing with my lazy co-worker
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcrash build #1090: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcrash/1090/
<tsimonq2> wxl: So it's done now, there's nothing we can do about it, and it's relatively harmless, but somewhere along the line, this happened to the changelog: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baloo-kf5/5.41.0-0ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> wxl: Good thing it's only a couple of packages, too
<tsimonq2> I think I did it but it could be either of us
<tsimonq2> No harm done but just a note ;)
<DarinMiller> so what happened exactly, and how/where did you see it?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Take a look at that link, and tell me what's wrong with that changelog. :P
<DarinMiller> 3 of the same comments in a row?
<tsimonq2> Yep
<DarinMiller> but how did you know to view the baloo package?  Just random package viewing?
<tsimonq2> Yep
<tsimonq2> When I do an upload like that I'll typically spontaneously spot check
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #188: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #143: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #203: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #106: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #485: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #127: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/127/
<DarinMiller> are you  uploading wxl mp's?  I thought he was a ninja...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #539: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/539/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #92: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #483: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/483/
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: I'm uploading wxl's work to the archive.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #466: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #528: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #125: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/125/
<tsimonq2> Ninjas don't have archive access. ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #422: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/422/
<DarinMiller> ah, oK.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #438: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/438/
<tsimonq2> wxl: All uploaded.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #557: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #526: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/526/
<tsimonq2> Now that this is taken care of, it's wxl's turn to put it in Backports Landing.
<wxl> after i finishing messing with gpg siigh
<tsimonq2> heh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #428: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/428/
 * tsimonq2 goes AFK for ~ 20 mins, be back
<wxl> um
<tsimonq2> um?
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> trying to think of how i should deal with this
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #442: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #434: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #371: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #476: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #509: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #539: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/539/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #140: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #448: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #155: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #465: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #133: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #128: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #281: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #178: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #467: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #504: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #473: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #93: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #489: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #429: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/429/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Good now?
<wxl[m]> Yes but Walking Dead
<tsimonq2> wxl-rms: But isn't your TV _proprietary_?
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> yeah that's cool
<tsimonq2> wxl: Have you changed your password yet, Mr. RT4xEFSLu#w:q(-_? :P
<wxl> yes a long time ago
<wxl> luckily i don't have my secret key like anywhere
<wxl> ugh why can't i get gpg-agent to work?
<tsimonq2> Why can't you? :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #435: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #107: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #158: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/158/
<wxl> i dunno. it appears to be caching my password in the shell but do-all gbp-ppa is clueless
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #179: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #468: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #122: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/122/
<wxl> i don't feel like putting in my password 160 times
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sign it remotely then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #134: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/30/
<DarinMiller> I think clive or rik were fighting the same issue a few months back, but I don't know how they resolved it...
<wxl[m]> Ugh that's no fun
<tsimonq2> Yeah I know there's a way wxl
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #86: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #505: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #95: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #86: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #108: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #472: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #434: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #449: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #455: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #81: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #162: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #126: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #95: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #420: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #483: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #444: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #517: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #528: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #396: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #495: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #412: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #429: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #482: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #83: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #496: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #95: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #529: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #423: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #87: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #328: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #163: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #98: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #551: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/551/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #83: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #171: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #91: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #397: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/397/
<hateball> saw the post about default breeze-dark, a good decision :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #438: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #509: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #552: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/552/
<wxl> ah hah i conquered gpg-agent
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @wxl, Wxl: how?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #549: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/549/
<wxl> alias gpg=gpg2
<wxl> export GPG_TTY=$(tty)
<wxl> export GPG_AGENT_INFO="${HOME}/.gnupg/S.gpg-agent:-1:1"
<wxl> use-agent in ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<valorie> wxl: do a little blog post or so?
<valorie> I've seen a few people pulling their hair out over this issue
<wxl> i've also set some caching settings in ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf including explicitly calling out pinentry (i mainly use cli)
<wxl> yeah i'll do something
<wxl> i'll double check it on a vm to make sure it most definitely works XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #550: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/550/
<wxl> ooh forgot eval "$(gpg-agent --daemon)" in .bashrc
<wxl> or you can run it on the fly
<wxl> no reason not to leave it runnning
<wxl> you can send SIGHUP to the PID and it will forget all your passwords
<wxl> the two exports and the eval are probably all that's needed for current versions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #97 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<wxl> well i've hit git-push-all on artful_backports for frameworks but it's just siiiiiting there
<wxl> no output nothing
<wxl> that's weird
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #405: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/405/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: whenever you're awake again help me figure out what's up with git-push-all. it just goes nothing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1955: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1955/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1955: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1955/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1955: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1955/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcrash build #1091: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcrash/1091/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #97: ABORTED in 5 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #453: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #459: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/459/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Could you be more specific?
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk wonders if you can be more specific about 'does nothing'
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #34: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/34/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, But there's a couple different ways it can "do nothing"... It could freeze on KA, on command execution itself, a bunch of things.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I supposes does nothing and hangs vs does nothing and exits
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #436: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #22: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #469: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #135: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #430: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #41: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #506: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #114: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #32: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #39: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #38: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #164: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #468: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #470: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #520: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #40: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #412: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #530: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #464: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/464/
<wxl[m]> Does nothing, exits cleanly immediately
<acheronuk> wxl[m]: your clone have the folder structure packagename/git/debian ?
<acheronuk> i.e. cloned with 'git-clone-all -s packagename'
<acheronuk> if git-push-all does not see the folder structure like that, it will assume nothing to do, and exit
<acheronuk> or cloned with 'git-clone-all -r frameworks'
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #41: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #134: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/134/
<wxl> acheronuk: i'm reusing the git clones i had from doing the staging of bionic and those were had in that same fashion afair
<wxl> i guess i could just wipe it and start over :(
<acheronuk> if you are in the base folder of those, it should push changes then. odd
<acheronuk> in your container?
<wxl> yeah but there's not /git/ in the structure
<acheronuk> should be if cloned with git-clone-all :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Try do-all git push --all
<wxl> oh good idea!
<acheronuk> don't think that will work without /git/ either, but try
<acheronuk> how did you get your initial set of clones?
<wxl> don't remember now but afaik following the README
<wxl> of course tsimonq2's teaching method sometimes involves just blasting through it
<acheronuk> lol. yes
<wxl> anyways how do i push only one branch?
<wxl> oh nevermind ill do-all git pull
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then do-all git push --tags
<wxl> you mean --follow-tags?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, That's because it's how I do it. But I go faster than when I show you. :P
<wxl> well also showing is not my preferred method of learning
<acheronuk> tags won't need to be pushed for backports, if you did them already for the archive upload
<acheronuk> backports just uses gbp-ppa which does not tag
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #456: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/36/
<wxl> here come the uploads
<wxl> so what's the deal with the status page?
<wxl> build-status-conf is in ka??
<acheronuk> ka-metadata
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #471: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/471/
<acheronuk> wxl: need to change https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/ka/+git/ka-metadata/tree/build-status-conf/frameworks-bp.conf
<wxl> i'm just twiddling the version number, no?
<acheronuk> yep, as the rest is correct from when I did 5.40
<wxl> what is kubuntu-retry-builds for btw?
<wxl> and where's the status page again? XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #37: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #457: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/457/
<wxl> nevermind i figured it out
<wxl> but it doesn't seem to be up yet
<acheronuk> wxl: the server only updates from git via a cronjob, so will take a short while to pick up the change
<wxl> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #462: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #180: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #94: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #109: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/109/
<wxl> it's alive
<wxl> still building but so far nothing to fix
<acheronuk> should be very little to fix hopefully. often nothing
<wxl> nothing it is unless we want to bother with the same warnings in kapidox as there were bionic
<acheronuk> kapidox is just a false warning anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #123: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #124: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/31/
<wxl> wait wth now i have FTBFS messages
<wxl> kunitconversion having an issue with libkf5i18n-dev
<wxl> should i assume that will resolve itself?
<acheronuk> no, as it seems you did not git pull your clones before backporting, so you pushed the broken ki18n packaging to backports
<wxl> i actually did git pull first
<acheronuk> the tip of the ki18n backports is the broken commit, so that says it didn't happen or didn't work
<wxl> in bionic?
<acheronuk> kubuntu_artful_backports is 2 commits behind kubuntu_bionic_archive
<acheronuk> 1, reverting the broken commit, 2, Simons commit to thje archive
<acheronuk> same for the other repos it seems. clones were not updated before merging bionic --> artful backports
<wxl> that may be a documentation issue hold on
<acheronuk> something I just take for granted I guess. making sure by clones are either up to date, or wipe them and do a fresh git-clone-all to work from
<wxl> yeah look the documentation does not suggest git pulling https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/README#n142
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> so should i git pull everything and start over or maybe just start over completely?
<acheronuk> whichever way you like
<wxl> i'm just going to start over
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> actually i'm going to update the container to bionic first
<wxl> i'm sick of having to manually specify it
<acheronuk> you should have to. if you have up to date KA, bionic will be the default series
<wxl> tsimonq2 seemed to discover otherwise
<acheronuk> from: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/dev-tools-testing
<acheronuk> This machine is still artful, but KA defaults to bionic fine
<wxl> do you know of any kontainer specific sshd_config settings?
<acheronuk> no, but not sure what you are getting at
<wxl> the container
<wxl> i'm updating it
<wxl> the sshd_config settings are changing and don't 1:1 match
<wxl> if this is all default, then no worries
<wxl> but if there are specific settings that's another story
<acheronuk> dunno. mine is still zesty!
<wxl> mine was zenial :)
<wxl> i'll just hope for the best XD
<wxl> man that was the quickest upgrade ever
<wxl> it's still wanting to do zesty hm
<wxl> acheronuk: do you have global.ubuntu-unstable-name set in your kubuntu-automation.conf or is that an old thing?
<wxl> i don't even see anything about it in the ka repo
<wxl> argh
 * wxl finds something to strangle
<wxl> oh ther eit is :)
<acheronuk> no, I don't have that set
<wxl> yeah it's still set in there
<wxl> sad it doesn't default based on some command
<wxl> omg every time i do get-clone-all it grabs kubuntu_zesty_archive. 
<wxl> even with the above reset
<wxl> i guess i'll have to explicitly state the branch or it's just going to be annoying ugh
<wxl> or maybe i do need to edit this ka-metadata crap before starting
<wxl> no i guess not
<acheronuk> what is the default in? /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/libka/defaultconfig/defaultrc
<acheronuk> # Kubuntu Automation default configuration
<acheronuk> # You can override these settings editing ~/.kubuntu-automation.conf
<acheronuk> [global]
<acheronuk> # Name of ubuntu unstable version
<acheronuk> ubuntu-unstable-name = bionic
<wxl> doesn't exist
<acheronuk> ???
<wxl> this is an old kontainer
<wxl> maybe broken ka :(
<wxl> see, i like to fix things
<wxl> tsimonq2 just likes to bash it until it works
<acheronuk> you don't have ka installed from here?
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/dev-tools-testing
<wxl> i should
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> nope
<acheronuk> that won't help
<wxl> it won't help to have it installed there? that's where it's supposed to be installed from :)
<wxl> well you were right. 
<wxl> i guess i'll just be explicit
<wxl> which means the docs need updating
<acheronuk> sorry, I meant won't help to have an old KA installed the old way
<wxl> ahhh shoot
<wxl> git-clone-all.default-branch
<wxl> why would it be set to zesty???
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #38: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #125: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/125/
 * acheronuk blames simon
<wxl> ok finally cloning kubuntu_artful_backports
<wxl> and so having done that i shouldn't need to checkout, right? or should i just do it for completeness's sake?
<acheronuk> 'git-clone-all -r frameworks -b kubuntu_artful_backports' should leave all you fresh clones on kubuntu_artful_backports 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Right, just kick it over and over until something decides to work XD
<wxl> that is terrible wasted effort
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @IrcsomeBot, It wasn't me :P
<wxl> and not very instructive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Bah :P
<wxl> i would urge you to consider that as constructive feedback should you be training others
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's just how I do it. 😉
<acheronuk> also only works for a short while. in the end you beat it to death
<wxl> exactly
<wxl> and you end up with a mess that you can't unravel
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bah :P
<wxl> to be clear i'm not joking or ribbing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's the problem again?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> My troubleshooting method is different. So what? :P
<wxl> bad training methodology
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> To be clear here, I wouldn't do that with anyone but wxl when training.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #98 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<wxl> ok there it is
<wxl> ka is broken
<wxl> git-clone-all does not set up package/git/
<wxl> there's no git in there
<wxl> i remove the /git at the beginning of git-push-all and it is all fine
<wxl> or
<wxl> not
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If I were you wxl I'd just remove your config file
<wxl> i have the upstream config file
<wxl> i.e. this is default
<wxl> git-clone-all does not create the right structure
<wxl> and for that matter the README suggests it does not
<wxl> right here is the meat of what git-clone-all does https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/git-clone-all#n139
<wxl> where's @Santa when you need him
<wxl> the README DOES say it will include git https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/README#n41
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1956: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1956/
<wxl> sigh i guess i'll start all over again and see if this is not some sort of weird issue with the previous version of ka i was using
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1956: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1956/
<acheronuk> clone_dir = git_subdirectory
<wxl> which defaults to .
<wxl> that doesn't define structure, but the location where all the work is being done
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa ping
<wxl> nope doing the same thing
<acheronuk> wxl: no, it doesn't
<acheronuk> in the default global config...
<acheronuk> git-subdirectory = git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1956: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1956/
<acheronuk> wxl: I assure you it works ok here. you must have a configuration issue
<wxl> that is truly bizarre
<wxl> i actually wiped my conf file before installing from kubuntu-automation
<wxl> absolutely bizarre
<wxl> OMG GIT_PUSH_ALL IS DOING SOMETHING
<acheronuk> :)
<blaze> something, like what? eating kittens?
<wxl> no, actuallly
<wxl> it's doing
<wxl> it's doing
<wxl> it's doing
<wxl> WHAT IT"S SUPPOSED TO ZOMGWTFBBQ
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> I would upload the new ki18n and let that build and publish, before you upload the rest
<acheronuk> otherwise a lot will fail on not being able to install deps
<wxl> aw crap
<acheronuk> too late? never mind
<wxl> yeah i move quickly
<wxl> so what do we need to do about ki18n?
<acheronuk> let that build and publish before retrying the rest
<wxl> so once it's done, then do kubuntu-retry-builds?
<acheronuk> yes
<wxl> got it
<acheronuk> when it's a green tick
<wxl> it SEEMS to me that it's almost done
<wxl> ah there it goes
<wxl> done
<wxl> should i wait until everything finishes first?
<wxl> oh i guess not they're mostly all dependency wait .... right?
<acheronuk> some are, some have not published, and some have not started to build yet on arm* and those builds are backlogged
<acheronuk> the retry script should just try thsoe which are ready to retry though. in theory
<wxl> it failed
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#WKa6DfGTiFed143ARrNB_g
<acheronuk> you have the package ka-deps installed?
<wxl> upgrading
<acheronuk> also it won't work from a container for me. but does locally
<wxl> same here i guess
<wxl> same problem too
<wxl> i guess i'll just let them rebuild
<acheronuk> I'm running retries on the archive. I'll just poke the backports as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #98: ABORTED in 3 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #458: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/458/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hey
<wxl> nevermind all that whining
<wxl> something was broken about my set up
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Anyway I wanted to get rid of git-push-all
<wxl> in lieu of do-all git push, etc
<wxl> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And do some magic in do-all git push something instead
<wxl> :thumbsup:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And, indeed it doesn't respect the dir layout
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have been these days so focused on kraken
<wxl> all good
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I reached the final 'chapter' of the guide
<wxl> in the end most of my issue was my setup being just broken
<wxl> it was the olllllllld version before we moved to lp:ka
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Aha, ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> All good now?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> thanks for checking :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #143: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #407: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #408: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #144: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/169/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1015: SUCCESS in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1015/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #39: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #20: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #75: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #107: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #24: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #53: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #93: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #132: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #192: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #163: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #177: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #193: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #164: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #100: FIXED in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #112: FIXED in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #36: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #127: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #73: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #208: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #37: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #47: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #238: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #48: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #74: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #209: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #239: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #217: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #218: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #36: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/36/
<wxl> uh
<wxl> testbed out of date? @tsimonq2 ? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/ppc64el/a/ark/20171212_002708_ec42e@/log.gz
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Poke your favorite release team member in #ubuntu-release, it's not the package, it's the thing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> In the meantime if you can give me a URL to retry that would work too, maybe...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (retry could make it try on a different builder)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Also a nice exercise in finding the right URL to link me ;)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i seriously need some help with this. there are problems all over the place
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Feed me examples
<wxl> there's like 20 affected packages all with multiple archs
<wxl> you'd be better off just helping me dig through excuses
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, What's wrong with them? Outdated testbed?
<wxl> all over the place
<wxl> check this out https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/g/gwenview/20171212_005602_8bb9e@/log.gz
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Welp, that's just the fun that is dealing with autopkgtests :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But wxl if you do nothing else tonight, give me links to retry the outdated testbed ones and ping in #ubuntu-release
<wxl> yeah well there's no documentation on that as far as i know
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Bonus points if you can give me a link that makes it seem like I'm sponsoring the retry for you. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What do you mean? There's plenty of documentation...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/AutopkgtestInfrastructure#Test_request_format
<wxl> yeah, i'm sorry. not really helping me answer the questions i have
<wxl> you'll have to work harder if you want me to get this
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: But wxl if you do nothing else tonight, give me links to retry the outdated testbed ones and ping in #ubuntu-release
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> This.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We're just dealing with that right now.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Go to excuses.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> There's a recycle unicode thing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's the retry link
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Give me that link
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Got it?
<wxl> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=bionic&arch=ppc64el&package=baloo-widgets5&trigger=baloo-kf5%2F5.41.0-0ubuntu1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Specifically for
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from wxl: <wxl> testbed out of date? @tsimonq2 ? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/ppc64el/a/ark/20171212_002708_ec42e@/log.gz
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> There we go wxl
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> K any other ones before I go to bed wxl?
<wxl> tons
<wxl> potentially
<wxl> the only way i'll now is by going through each and every one of them
<wxl> unless you know something i don't
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's what it comes down to wxl
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Unless @acheronuk has suggestions
<wxl> that's ridiculous
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> This is one of those things that I talked about at BBB. I can sit here and hammer these tests, but only I can because I have the archive access. You can't. It's frustrating.
<wxl> baloo-kf5 appears to ALWAYS fail on armhf/i386
<wxl> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/baloo-kf5
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ignore the ones marked as Always failed.
<wxl> i don't even know how to interpret all these failures for plasma-framework http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/plasma-framework/bionic/arm64 http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/plasma-framework/bionic/s390x
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just retried a handful of them
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, @acheronuk or Santa might be able to help but otherwise it's just a matter of retrying and seeing which ones are legit failures and which ones just need retries.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> One other thing to look into wxl is that Santa hasn't finished the dep bump tooling yet for autopkgtests so there might be some failures caused simply by testing against old build deps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It happens
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so you're telling me i should just hit retry on all of them?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just get me or Rik a pastebin with retry links (add &requester=wxl as an arg) and if you give us reasonable assurance that they aren't for nothing, we'll be happy to press buttons.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, You *can't* because you don't have upload access to the package
<wxl> i'm not sure how to define "nothing"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then a step in the right direction would probably be retrying with all-proposed
<wxl> how about you just go on there and click them all? that seems to require less effort at least
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I did for a handful of them
<wxl> well keep going down the list and then i'll see about making sense out of the rest
<wxl> and since you know about the stuff Santa's working on, could you check in with him about it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But like I said wxl this will become much less of a problem when the tooling is fixed to bump deps for autopkgtests as well as build deps, because the autopkgtesters have -proposed enabled but have apt pinning so that only the strictly necessary packages are pulled in.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hi Santa ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I need to go to bed for real this time.
<wxl> k. what i'm hearing is "please wait" anyways
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm trying but I can't do much for ya right now wxl, sorry :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But if you find some legit failures, by all means, fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hi from the bed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Sorry if I woke you
<wxl> "please wait" rather than "try to poke blindly with a stick though there's probably little hope of any immediate solution" is much preferred :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, That may solve it or not, we will see
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Even if it doesn't solve all of it it should pick up some weird failures.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, I was already awake, but still in bed haha
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Heh ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<wxl> nite
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1957: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1957/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1957: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1957/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1957: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1957/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 wxl: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=387824
<ubottu> KDE bug 387824 in general "gwenview fails PlaceTreeModelTest autotest with frameworks 5.4.1" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll be around for a limited amount of time until this afternoon. Ping if you need me.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ok
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 so looks like that one needs upstream help, eh ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m], Yep iirc
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So wxl did you get the nagging emails this morning? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (for frameworks)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1958: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1958/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1958: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1958/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1958: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1958/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i think i got the nagging emails last night
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Heh good :P
<wxl> @tsimonq2: maaaybe?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, It helps you keep on top of it. ;P
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i thought the emails that i saw were related to the tests failing, though?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Nope. They now have emails for when things are stuck in proposed. :P
<acheronuk> wxl: ktexteditor may have commits upstream that looks like fixes to it's fail
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yeah, and that's what it seemed to be related to, i thought
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Right
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so what's that have to do with symbols?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, ?
<acheronuk> who mentioned symbols?
<wxl> i thought someone did, but lastlog is behaving very weird for me and filling my screen with useless garb so perhaps that's old. sorry. i need caffiene
<acheronuk> mmmmm..... coffee
<wxl> so anyways i'm back on to "wait and see" XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll be gone from ~ $hour:30 to $hour+1:00 so don't be mad if you don't see me for a bit. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> $hour?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Gone for 30 minutes from half past
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, $hour for me is 10, UTC-6
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk shrugs
<acheronuk> still a lot of running and queued tests, especially BIG ones, so this may take a few days
<acheronuk> frameworks is particularly bad, as most of our stuff depends on so much of it!
<wxl> right, so wait, got it XD
<acheronuk> ktexteditor is one that can be looked at now though
<wxl> i'll have a looksie
<wxl> here's the fail in ktexteditor: https://share.riseup.net/#m8tf_En9gxY2GdZIoog-kg
<wxl> tl;dr it's the katesyntax test only
<wxl> looks like 14/15 fails
<wxl> ah the 15th one is just an init i think
<wxl> they are all, not surprisingly, syntax highlighting tests
<acheronuk> so one test (and it's 14 functional subtests, fail)?
<wxl> it seems to me they changed the color 
<wxl> correct
<acheronuk> ues
<wxl> example fail:
<acheronuk> *yes
<wxl> -<pre style='color:#31363b;background-color:#fcfcfc;'>
<wxl> +<pre style='color:#232627;background-color:#fcfcfc;'>
<wxl> that's ---reference +++current
<acheronuk> so, a fix?
<wxl> well i wonder if it's simply intentional. if it is, it's just a matter of updating the tests, from what i can tell
<acheronuk> have they updated it upstream since the 5.41 tars were made/tagged?
<wxl> acheronuk: i got to this but i'm not sure where to find the actual test itself https://cgit.kde.org/ktexteditor.git/tree/autotests/src/katesyntaxtest.cpp
<wxl> ah i think i found it
<wxl> there it is https://cgit.kde.org/ktexteditor.git/tree/autotests/input/syntax/rmarkdown/results/example.rmd.reference.html#n11
<wxl> that's actually for the very last one on the previous paste
<wxl> how does one blame with cgit?
<acheronuk> yes, the reference data paths are shown in that test fail
<acheronuk> wxl: maybe have a look at the git log?
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/ktexteditor.git/log/
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> yeah i don't usually do that because it's often searching for a needle in the haystack
<wxl> BT
<wxl> BUT i mean
<wxl> https://cgit.kde.org/ktexteditor.git/commit/autotests/input/syntax/rmarkdown/results?id=210eb236660afe3e13e195faf0a8f719b63c0f53
<wxl> right at the top
<wxl> oh
<wxl> that's the fix
<acheronuk> yes, that show the change for just that file
<acheronuk> but... that commit changes more
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/ktexteditor.git/commit/?id=210eb236660afe3e13e195faf0a8f719b63c0f53
<wxl> right
<wxl> that's the fix
<acheronuk> seems so
<wxl> so i should pull down this one patch then?
<acheronuk> to test, yes
<acheronuk> there is a link in the commit for a patch
<acheronuk> commit	210eb236660afe3e13e195faf0a8f719b63c0f53 (patch)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=210&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 210
<acheronuk> fine, bot
<acheronuk> (patch) is a link
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/ktexteditor.git/patch/?id=210eb236660afe3e13e195faf0a8f719b63c0f53
<acheronuk> wxl: BTW, I have upgraded this artful box to 5.41 from staging, and so far so good :)
<wxl> acheronuk: so i need to recreate an autopkgtest environment?
<acheronuk> if you want to run the test realistically, yes
<wxl> too bad we don't have an OpenStack cloud as that seems even easier :)
<acheronuk> hehe
<acheronuk> ideally you'd run the test yourself anyway
<acheronuk> comparing the test results on build.kde.org for that commit to the previous, it can be seen it fixed the equivalent fail there
<acheronuk> so it's a good bet, even if you were not able to test locally
<wxl> are you advising that i just go ahead and apply the patch?
<acheronuk> can you test it?
<wxl> i can but i'd want to do that at home. this machine is a little crippled from a virtualization perspective
<wxl> i got a new one on the way but it's not ready yet
<wxl> there's no way i could run it on the kontainer and connect to it remotely is there?
<acheronuk> I'm asking, as I tested it earlier :P
<wxl> yeah i hear what you're saying. i'd like to test it :)
<acheronuk> wxl: probably would work on the container with LXD
<wxl> i'll try playing around with that. it would be a lot easier for all of us if we could use that as an option
<acheronuk> just trying now.....
<acheronuk> I usually run locally, as this machine slightly out performs linode for stuff like this
<wxl> i like the idea of taking my work with me as i go, thus the benefit of the kontainer
<acheronuk> indeed
<wxl> so like i said, i'll give that some effort
<acheronuk> seems to be working.....
<wxl> oh you just got it going eh?
<wxl> did you have to do anything other than autopkgtest-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -v?
<acheronuk> yeah, well I was playing around with it earlier when I was having local issues with lxd. so giot most of the way to setting it up
<wxl> s/vm-ubuntu-cloud/-lxd/
<acheronuk> autopkgtest-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud would not work for me. (1) from ages ago, the virtualisation on the linode CPUs (or something) doesn't like that and (2) those cloud images are a bit broken at the moment
<acheronuk> so I was using lxd
<wxl> what did you specify for the images?
<acheronuk> autopkgtest-build-lxd images:ubuntu/bionic/amd64
<wxl> k cool :)
<acheronuk> then run
<acheronuk> autopkgtest ktexteditor --apt-pocket=proposed -U --shell-fail --build-parallel=4 -- lxd autopkgtest/ubuntu/bionic/amd64
<acheronuk> that would do the reference run, with the archive package
<acheronuk> to see the fail
<acheronuk> then do 
<wxl> ah foo i haven't run lxd yet
<wxl> init gave me a bad file descriptior issue
<wxl> i took all the defaults. problem with btrfs maybe?
<acheronuk> think mine used zfs
<wxl> hm
<wxl> zfs isn't listed as an option i'll figure it out
<acheronuk> I probably need to check what I have. Mine was init ages ago, but not set up more than that until today
<wxl> i wonder if running on bionic is a problem
<acheronuk> hmmm. my lxd on linode is using 'dir' for the storage pool!
<acheronuk> locally here it's zfs
<acheronuk> lxd is confusing
<wxl> ah
<wxl> that worked :)
<acheronuk> which is why I used to just use thsoe cloud images, locally, with qemu
<acheronuk> until that broke today
<acheronuk> aha. good :)
<wxl> building
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #393: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #394: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #219: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #49: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/49/
<acheronuk> wxl: any luck?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #355: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #50: ABORTED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #220: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #38: ABORTED in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/38/
<wxl> acheronuk: unfortunately no https://share.riseup.net/#VcCjjUmOSMG5TNsgeMFgWw
<wxl> i had the "wicked resolution" when building but everything ended up resolving itself
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #51: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/51/
<wxl> update didn't help
<wxl> what's your resolve.conf like acheronuk ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #356: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/356/
<wxl> or maybe you have some sort of proxy set up?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #395: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/395/
<acheronuk> wxl: tried to run it gain, and now not working!
<acheronuk> grrrr
<wxl> same error???
<acheronuk> no, mine jut hung at testbed setup
<acheronuk> *just
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #396: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #210: NOW UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/210/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Upload it to a PPA, I can queue an autopkgtest against that
<wxl> just hold on
<wxl> i have a theory
<tsimonq2> Go ahead wxl but if you run out of ideas, that's a solution ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #221: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/221/
<wxl> grr
<wxl> i'd really like it to work :(
<acheronuk> and now in runs again. lol
<wxl> are you getting the something wicked garbage?
<acheronuk> nope
<acheronuk> deleted images and storage and started again
<acheronuk> I am not 100% sure what sorted it
<wxl> ooh
<wxl> that 10.39.153.1:3142 is an apt proxy
<tsimonq2> wxl: apt-cacher-ng
<acheronuk> cloud images should be fixed on next build run hopefully. so that gives another option, albeit again one that won't work on linode
<wxl> well commenting out the apt-cacher definition in /etc/apt/conf.d worked just fine
<wxl> now let's see what happens with the test
<wxl> it's possible the defaults aren't sufficient
<wxl> it does seem to think there's a proxy but *shrugs*
<wxl> this fixes it so it work swith the proxy https://askubuntu.com/questions/895197/how-do-i-cache-packages-for-a-snapcraft-cleanbuild
<wxl> tl;dr export LXD_ADDRESS=$(ip -4 -o address show dev lxdbr0 | awk -F'[ /]*' '{print $4}') && lxc profile set default environment.http_proxy "http://$LXD_ADDRESS:3128"
<wxl> of course that only does ipv4 but oh well
<wxl> so now how do i apply the patch to the test?
<tsimonq2> wxl: You patch the source using quilt.
<wxl> and throw it in a ppa?
<tsimonq2> i.e. extract the tar and use https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<tsimonq2> Well, that too
<tsimonq2> (enable all possible arches)
<wxl> how would i do that with autopkgtest's lxd backend, tho?
<acheronuk> git-clone-all -s ktexteditor
<acheronuk> cd ktexteditor/git/
<tsimonq2> wxl: I can retry the tests using the package from your PPA
<acheronuk> quilt import path_to_your_patch
<acheronuk> gbp-ppa
<acheronuk> then run the autotest with the .dsc and the package argument
<acheronuk> *as the
<wxl> AH
<wxl> you're awesome
<acheronuk> or if not using git, you can 'pull-lp-source ktextedit'
<acheronuk> do the same import in that
<acheronuk> and then do 'debuild -S -sa -us -uc' to make a quick source build to test
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Wow, good evening, it's been developed factory in here today, good skills 😁
<wxl> :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> lol
<wxl> we need to document this lxd autopkgtesting. this is good stuff.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> good Stuff!!!
<acheronuk> santa has a page mentioning lcx on the wiki. so we can add the better new lxd way, if it's not there now
<wxl> point me at that and i'll edit away
<acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/autopkgtests/staging_howto/
<wxl> danke
<acheronuk> it's actually meant to be for testing against a ppa, but includes that lxc bit
<acheronuk> so maybe that could be separated out
<wxl> if i put the docs in there, at least we have it to refer to and someone else can separate it out if they want
<acheronuk> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/T9vZSH7X/file_3802.pdf
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, This might help wxl
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #41: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/41/
<wxl> omgerd
<tsimonq2> This is why we need it on a central server, so when Santa needs to do server maintenance we can still have that
<acheronuk> not as bad as it looks
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> A major part of this is the fact that the queues are huge...
<tsimonq2> We'll have a better look once all the tests are ran
<acheronuk> yeah, I can prod to fix some now, but more of the same may fail later
<wxl> how did you say to get the patch from cgit? or should i just copy the diffstat?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 665x436) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rRLJ3lmw/file_3804.jpg
<acheronuk> whatever works though
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I'm half asleep, so can you make sure this gets done if time?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: sure
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#hGdzCoQZsDmW6vqJgDaFKg
<wxl> that's.... weird.....
<wxl> also weird that lp:ka says i registered it XD
<wxl> that happens even when called gbp-ppa with -d bionic 
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> wrong location
<wxl> nooo...
<wxl> and yes i did git-clone-all -s ktexteditor -b kubuntu_bionic_archive
<wxl> i just don't understand how this worked for all of frameworks but not for a single package.. i.. don't even
<acheronuk> are you in the git folder>
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> aren't you supposed to be in bed tho? XD
<acheronuk> I am
<wxl> awww how cute :)
<acheronuk> laptops are evil
<wxl> i'm exclusively phone in bed
<acheronuk> has bionic?
<acheronuk>  /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/lib/ubuntu_info.py
<wxl> it's bionic if that's what you mean
<wxl> and that file exists
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/libka/ubuntu_info.py#n20
<acheronuk>     "bionic": "18.04",
<acheronuk> has that?
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-13
<wxl> no!
<wxl> is that in ka-deps?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1016: SUCCESS in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1016/
<acheronuk> no, ka from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/dev-tools-testing
<acheronuk> kubuntu-automation 	2.1~beta5~ubuntu18.04~ppa5 
<wxl> ah
<wxl> i had dev-tools
<acheronuk> yeah, so it was reading bionic from the git branch, but could not match it against a series in that list
<wxl> oh man it's dooooing something
<acheronuk> :)
<wxl> thanks a million Rik
<acheronuk> must copy that over to the normal build
<acheronuk> np
 * acheronuk goes ZZZZzzzz....
<wxl> nite
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #52: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/52/
<valorie> good lord what was rik still doing up?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #57: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #103: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/103/
<wxl> trying to help me i think
<wxl> we've been trying to get autopkgtests to work in lxd so we could test fixes to excuses in our kontainers
<valorie> sounds progressive!
<valorie> lxd is the new hot whatever, right?
<wxl> well yeah but afaik that's what the containers actually are 
<wxl> well, i like to call them kontainers
<wxl> so we're running containers in the kontainers :)
<valorie> so meta
<wxl> i'm trying to keep the "portable development environment" idea working, as it allows me to be able to work on things wherever i'm at
<wxl> in all honesty i could set it up (haven't yet) to do it on my phone
<wxl> (i do have a bluetooth keyboard so that's not as crazy as it sounds)
<wxl> if i can work from whatever wherever i'm at on whatever device i'm on then there's more room for me to sneak in some extra work
<valorie> you are so hipster dude
<wxl> i suspect that there are others that might appreciate this. at minimum, it reduces the drain virtual machines (and to a lesser degree, linux contianers) put on your local system
<wxl> :/
<valorie> lol
<valorie> well, yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/37/
<valorie> those with weaky computers, or away from home, or have crap connections
<wxl> right
<wxl> YAY it worked
<wxl> acheronuk: (when you're awake) 100% tests passed, 0 tests failed out of 66
<valorie> \o/
<tsimonq2> wxl: commit, push, give me the name of the repo, I can upload
<valorie> are you fixing the docs as you go along?
<wxl> yeah i'm going to do that valorie 
<valorie> awesomesauce
<wxl> maybe i will just hand it to you and let you organize it. would that be cool, valorie ?
<wxl> cuz we were going to put it here but that's technically it doesn't exactly fit the title
<wxl> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/autopkgtests/staging_howto/
<valorie> well, I can help
<wxl> i'll do all the writing
<valorie> one thing I notice there right off, is that it isn't specified where one runs commands, and it seems to me that that is a major issue
<valorie> for everyone learning
<wxl> right
<wxl> well
<wxl> i didn't write THAT one :)
<valorie> understood
<valorie> but that should be made clear IMO
<valorie> obv Santa knows, but the newbie doesn't
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/38/
<wxl> yeah the new one i write will be better, i promise
<valorie> I made it a bit shorter and more grammatical
<valorie> why do you need a new one?
<valorie> can't you start with "another way to do this is: etc"
<wxl> because his is about lxc, mine is about lxd
<wxl> slight differennce
<valorie> yes, and?
<wxl> and then mine is about dealing with proposed excuses rather than staging tests
<valorie> it's all about staging autopackage tests
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> well then
<wxl> his is a little more proactive i think
<wxl> "let's test before staging"
<valorie> right
<wxl> whereas in my case, we've already pushed things to proposed and they're stuck because of tests failing
<wxl> so i found a potential fix and this was how i could test it before uploading it
<valorie> his whole idea was to shorten the time we have to wait once packages are in Ubuntu infra
<wxl> right
<wxl> so it's probably still appropriate
<wxl> maybe it might be better to retitle it about using containers to do autopkgtesting and then describe a couple scenarios
<wxl> i was hoping to give a full example rather than a fill in the blanks sort of thing
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I'm about to either fix or go find dinner, so more later.....
<wxl> yep sounds good. i may have to jet, too. my wee lady has a game tonight
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #23: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #163: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #194: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #240: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/240/
<mparillo> I thought I noticed KDE Frameworks 5.41 starting to land in BB. Usually I would check http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.41_bionic_proposed_migration.pdf but I guess that is still being recovered.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #241: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #24: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #25: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #147: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #154: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #152: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #38: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #153: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #75: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/163/
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> whoops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #76: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/34/
<wxl[m]> valorie: I'm done, though I'll probably add a wee bit more for completeness. I did this in a format that reads more like a story and I think is instructive, especially for the white belts. Might be good for a tutorial as we discussed last meeting with Sick_Rimmit
<acheronuk> wxl[m]: no ketxteditor upload yet?
<valorie> wxl - on that same page?
<wxl[m]> acheronuk: naw, had some other things going on. Was going to do it tonight real quick but by the time I was done with other responsibilities and the documentation, bandwidth sucked and so using the kontainer didn't work well. Will do it in the morning
<acheronuk> wxl[m]: no probs
<wxl[m]> valorie: yep. That may not be the right decision, but I kind of added some headings and generalized the title to make it fit
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/pmxBNMoV/file_3805.pdf
<wxl[m]> valorie: feel free to do with it what you wish XD
<valorie> looks pretty good as it is, but I'll mess with it tomorrow
<valorie> heading to bed pretty soon
<wxl[m]> Sleep time here too
<wxl[m]> On my way out with this on
<wxl[m]> http://pulseemitter.bandcamp.com/album/meditative-music-1-5
<wxl[m]> Enjoy 🙏🏽
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1959: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1959/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1959: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1959/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1959: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1959/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1960: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1960/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1960: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1960/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1960: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1960/
<wxl> tsimonq2: pushed the change. should i just uploadsource or does this need to explicitly go in a ppa?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #415: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #47: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/47/
<wxl> s/a \(ppa\)/my personal \1/
<acheronuk> wxl: needs a ubuntu2 changelog
<wxl> oh foo!
<wxl> i bothered to fix the header on the patch but forgot the changelog ugh
<acheronuk> it happens. to all of us
<wxl> the tooling needs to warn us XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #416: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #48: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/48/
<acheronuk> wxl: to be fair, the tooling does not know it that is the only commit needed. or is only the first of several before and new released version is done
<wxl> i know
<acheronuk> and not all commit need an entry
<wxl> alias git=read -p "are you sure you didn't forget anything?????? && git
<acheronuk> lol
<wxl> ugh amend is forcing me to merge 
<wxl> how is that.... possible?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #144: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/144/
<acheronuk> just add another commit with the c/l. not a bit deal
<wxl> bah
<acheronuk> s/bit/big
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #145: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/145/
<wxl> fixed
<wxl> one upped harold on the commit message tho https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ktexteditor/commit/?id=0d609bbc9cde939dd7af1868932c05d85df4d3cb
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #146: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #417: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/49/
<wxl> in other news i was thinking that entry i wrote on the wiki would be great for a blog entry. then maybe i could distill only the essentials on that page, with a link to the blog. thoughts? (esp valorie)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> sitter: ^ lol
<wxl> @tsimonq2: see my ? about the upload
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I thought acheronuk answered?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did i miss it? i thought he just told me i forgot the changelog :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, You can't upload to the archive, remember?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #147: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #418: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/418/
<wxl> uploadsource uploads it to the kubuntu ppa, no?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/50/
<acheronuk> wxl: that should be UNRELEASED, not bionic
<wxl> sigh
<acheronuk> our gbp-archive tooling adds the UNRELEASED --> bionic bit
<wxl> ah
<wxl> ok fixed
<acheronuk> gbp-archive laso git tags the release version at the same time
<wxl> with apologies
<acheronuk> *also
<acheronuk> wxl: no probs. it's not that obvious
<wxl> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ktexteditor/commit/?id=66014e2cd2f5484a509ef1b6e3049fb1d3116498
<wxl> i mean the apologies are in the commit message
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #419: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #51: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/51/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, You can revert commits and force push if you want...
<wxl> @tsimonq2: that would mean no need for emojis :(
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so kubuntu ppa?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/148/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, If you feel inclined, otherwise acheronuk can upload
<wxl> uploaded
<acheronuk> ok. so now you can (a) let me or simon run gbp-archive to make the source for us to sponsor the upload to archive, or (b) you run that locally with 'gbp-archive -- -uc -us' where you have a gpg key, to tag it, then upload the made sources to somewhere we can sign
<wxl> acheronuk: you can do that with what's in the ppa, right?
<acheronuk> note: you can't remote gpg tag on linode while running gbp-archive, so needs to be done locally
<acheronuk> wxl: I can
<wxl> k all yours then :)
<acheronuk> well, with what is in git
<wxl> k
<acheronuk> no probs. just if you are doing a whole load, you might want to build the sources laocally, git tag, then give them to one of us to remote sign. no big deal
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #420: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #52: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/52/
<wxl> gbp-archive does the build/tag, no? then it should be put in a personal ppa, on?
<wxl> s/ on/ no/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #149: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/149/
<acheronuk> gbp-archive is for archive uploads (release to archive)
<acheronuk> wxl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktexteditor/5.41.0-0ubuntu2
<wxl> yay thx Rik :)
<acheronuk> wxl: see: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ktexteditor/commit/?h=kubuntu_bionic_archive&id=258beda2448a6d78201171180e22399b1a818ccd
<acheronuk> that is what gbp-archive does when being run
<wxl> ahhh
<acheronuk> yep. so you keep int unreleased until that is run
<acheronuk> for packages we use this tooling for, anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: https://ubuntu-dev.alioth.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu-sponsorships.cgi?render=html&sponsoree=Walter+Lapchynski&sponsoree_search=name … Bookmark that.
<wxl> oooh what's this??
<wxl> hah ubuntu-dev on alioth i love it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, There's a database with all Ubuntu and Debian uploads. That's just a web view of it.
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~wxl/+related-packages
<acheronuk> no fix for gwenview yet. tempting to just ignore that tes
<acheronuk> *test
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh that too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Challenge: get konquorer or however it's spelled to migrate.
<acheronuk> hehe. yeah. I put that off
<acheronuk> hoping for a fix, but seems like no-one cares
<acheronuk> wxl: as a note. I might have put: "Upstream patch: can be dropped in 5.42" in that changelog. but hey, no big deal
<acheronuk> but now unstable branch for KCI needs fixing, as KCI source build will barf on that patch using upstream git where it already exists
<acheronuk> ^^^^ that is the bit Simon rarely fixes
 * acheronuk hides
<wxl> acheronuk: good point!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, But that's me leaving stuff for wxl :P
<acheronuk> yeah. pull the other one. it has jingle bells on it :P
<wxl> oh? is that something i can help with?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yes
<wxl> well ok, what do i do?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, kci.pangea.pub and find the unstable broken jobs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Help there
<wxl> ok great i found it
<wxl> and how do i fix it?
<acheronuk> wxl: well, you applied a patch. KCI auto merged that patch into the kubuntu_unstable branch, where as it builds from upstream master git, it fails to apply as it's already in the source it pulls 
<wxl> so i should pull kubuntu_bioic_unstable and remove it??
<acheronuk> do you need to drop the patch in the kubuntu_unstable branch, as it's applied upstream 
<wxl> ok
<acheronuk> just kubuntu_unstable. we only have one generic branch for that
<valorie> wxl, I think what you wrote as a blog post would be great
<valorie> and links between the post and the phab would be good, as the phab can be updated if links or details change
<valorie> I'll hold off on messing with your part of that page until you pull off the blog post and whittle down the phab entry
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1017: SUCCESS in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1017/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #114: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #156: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #23: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #42: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #115: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #99: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #122: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #139: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #39: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #58: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #59: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #174: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #49: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #100: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #50: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #101: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #242: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #88: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #52: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #243: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #53: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #42: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #43: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/35/
<tocky> kubuntu about chinese ipput method is bad, How can I can,please?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1961: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1961/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1961: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1961/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1961: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1961/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #25: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #553: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #554: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/554/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #51: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #39: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #153: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #164: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #487: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #102: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #244: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #488: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #90: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #44: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #60: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #369: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #245: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #370: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #117: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #46: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #48: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #371: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #372: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #49: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #50: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1962: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1962/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1962: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1962/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1962: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1962/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/c0E08ch5/file_3819.pdf
<acheronuk> wxl mparillo ^^^^
<wxl> holy crow acheronuk you're an animal
<acheronuk> nah. just judicious use of the test retry script
<wxl> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1018: SUCCESS in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1018/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #32: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #42: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #39: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #40: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #38: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #39: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #42: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #30: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiten build #39: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiten/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #39: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #39: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #40: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #45: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/43/
<tsimonq2> wxl: he's a human grep, he probably found the problems in >< this amount of time :P
<wxl> i wanna be a human grep
<wxl> actually no awk
<wxl> i wanna be turing complete
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #135: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/35/
<tsimonq2> wxl: hahahaha
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/40/
 * acheronuk raises eyebrow
<tsimonq2> hehehehehe
<tsimonq2> acheronuk
<tsimonq2> grr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #145: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/145/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk's grep, and I'm lintian :P
<acheronuk> lintian is highly OCD, so yeah
<tsimonq2> hahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> wxl: Mind taking a look at fixing bionic_unstable_ktnef?
<acheronuk> hmmmmm.... looks like a KDE dev forgot to install an include
<wxl> you are SO lintian
<acheronuk> hence the failures
<tsimonq2> wxl: No but this is symbols
<wxl> i'm actually leaving soon but i'll check in later
<acheronuk> khtml_debug.h
<acheronuk> must ping Montel in the morning about that
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'll poke him if you want :P
<acheronuk> he'll be asleep, and he's quits IRC when not daytime Europe
<tsimonq2> Ah ok :/
<wxl> download wireless?
<wxl> oops wrong chan
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26186193/
<acheronuk> that lot are likely to fail ^^
<acheronuk> if they do a build tonight. not a huge list thankfully
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #33: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/33/
 * acheronuk goes back to sleep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #40: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiten build #40: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiten/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #43: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #40: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #41: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #146: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #40: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjots build #98: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjots/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #40: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #201: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #41: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #36: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #37: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #148: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #39: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #126: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #117: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #31: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #43: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #202: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #41: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #46: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #40: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #37: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #149: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #186: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #118: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #174: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjots build #99: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjots/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #175: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #175: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #176: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #39: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #77: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #135: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #40: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #78: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #154: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #155: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #118: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #154: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #155: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #40: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #41: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #141: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #142: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #555: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #556: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #557: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #156: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #42: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #558: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #41: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #40: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #44: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiten build #41: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiten/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #44: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #32: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #42: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #47: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #38: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #43: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #42: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #41: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #34: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1963: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1963/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1963: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1963/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1963: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1963/
<blaze> acheronuk: https://github.com/KDE/akregator/commit/683749ec6391fc7b1fe4e2a43f15f12ebe482f02
<acheronuk> blaze: trying to replicate
<acheronuk> blaze: doesn't affect me with 17.08.3 akregator, and fix is pushed to the 17.12 branch, so I think we are good. Thanks
<blaze> more detailed info https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386328
<ubottu> KDE bug 386328 in general "Akregator crashes when opening configuration dialog if "Show Tray Icon" is disabled" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<blaze> people are reporting that current stable (artful) is affected
<acheronuk> blaze: where?
<blaze> casually, on forums
<acheronuk> link?
<blaze> it's not in english :)
 * acheronuk fires up artful VM
<blaze> btw, artful has 4:17.04.3-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> blaze: yes, akregator 17.04.3 on artful opens it's congig ok here with no tray icon.
<acheronuk> so must be another factor
<acheronuk> maybe something in backports
<acheronuk> updating VM. if it does crash with those either, I have no idea
<acheronuk> *doesn't
<blaze> okay
<blaze> maybe the source of crashes is different, QtWebKit for example, which was replaced by QtWebEngine
<blaze> not true either
<acheronuk> blaze: no crash with backport either. so I at least can't reproduce. 
<acheronuk> blaze: gotta go, but I guess they can report a bug
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> First come first serve to fix this:
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akregator/+bug/1728347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1728347 in akregator (Ubuntu) "Akregator corrupts the opml file and crashes, always." [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl ^
<blaze> tsimonq2: @tsimonq2 bug description doesn't match the commit message
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> talking cross purposes on 2 different akregator bugs here I think?
<clivejo_> New version of Jenkins (2.89.1) is available for download (changelog).  Warnings have been published for the following currently installed components: Script Security Plugin 1.35: Arbitrary file read vulnerability
<clivejo_> some warnings on KCI need addressed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But that's what Santa's for, right?
<clivejo_> funny
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/71/
<mparillo> TY acheronuk. I updated the target of KDE Frameworks 5.41 in the lower table of https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/ to your PDF.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1964: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1964/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1964: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1964/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1964: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1964/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello all, it's plenty busy again here, excellent.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm on sleep watch at the hospital.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Just a quick reminder, it's Andre del Sarto Kubuntu membership application meeting later, I hope you can attend.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez @ahoneybun are you going to make this? if not, we should re-schedule
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> when when
<wxl> is the meeting happening now? because ubuntu hour is right now :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 9pm UTC, so in 2hrs time
<wxl> ah k
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> should be here
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> BBB or IRC?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I am just going out for some drinks, so may not make it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> IRC I assume
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/3eH2iTpU/file_3822.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> holiday party today
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hehe. nice
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> look closely at my tie
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk wants one
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, the tie that is
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea I guessed  so lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> you see what it is lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I do :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yay. Going out & phone is at 8%.
<valorie> https://www.kde.org/fundraisers/yearend2017/ <--- spread it!
<valorie> wow, that's a HAT, ahoneybun!
<ahoneybun> yea its great lol
<valorie> love the tie
<valorie> so I guess the membership meeting ain't happening?
<valorie> is Andrea here?
<valorie> Andrea?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ok he is joining
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee and passes the mugs around
<valorie> thanks, genii
 * valorie splashes in some eggnog
<genii> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Cheers genii I really need that one dying of thirst here
<delsa> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Just a little drop from my hip flask to add a little warmth to the brew
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi delsa, welcome
<valorie> is this @Andredelsa ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry for the mix up my mistake
<valorie> @sick_rimmit, you read my mind
 * valorie tips in a bit of brandy on top
<delsa> hi to everyone, yes.. I'm andredelsa
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi n cheers
<delsa> :)
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> hope to see you hanging out here more, Andredelsa
<valorie> this is where the magic happens
<delsa> I hope it too
<delsa> :D
<valorie> can you paste in your wiki link and LP?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Thanks you for the link to your wiki page, could you share that again with us
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Tee hee
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry I am on my phone
<genii> work, AFK 5-10
<delsa> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/AndreaDelSarto
<valorie> that's fine, great minds think alike!
<delsa> I'm not at home
<delsa> so I've found this
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndreaDelSarto
<valorie> what's your Launchpad page?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> From email
<delsa> https://launchpad.net/~delsa
<delsa> there is a group on telegram?
<delsa> because I'm at my girlfirend's house and I don't know when I'll leaving
<valorie> for what?
<wxl> yeah you could also connect with matrix (to any freenode channel, too) with #freenode_#kubuntu-devel:matrix.org
<delsa> for this IRC Chat
<delsa> ok..thanks
<valorie> can someone invite @Andredelsa to this chan on Telegram?
<delsa> really thanks
<delsa> :D
<delsa> with telegram.. I'll stay forever with you LOL
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> I'm not on my phone and I think invites have to be on the phone
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry I don't have admin so can't invite
<IrcsomeBot> Andredelsa was added by: Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry done it
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Thanks
<valorie> immediate contradiction!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yay
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Here is cool
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> so, evidently you don't do much work that LP sees
<valorie> that would be my first suggestion: file some bug reports!
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> @valorie, No work on Launchpad.. made some file.. but send to other people to upload.. 😅
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> @valorie, Ok..thanks.. I'll file some bug reports
<valorie> hmmm, you should still get credit for that stuff
<valorie> as the Author
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> I did the emoji of konqui
<valorie> neato!
<wxl> link please?
<valorie> the thing is, contributions to KDE don't really count for *kubuntu*
<valorie> kubuntu-the-project
<valorie> of course Kubuntu uses everything KDE provides
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> I've made so so many thanks for all the food office supplies it in this year's but I would never use a Launchpad vegetable because sometimes I'm lazy but I will not help the Open Source Project because I'm talking to my phone because I'm driving and I don't know if the phone will write everything in the correct form
<valorie> driving!!!!
<valorie> perhaps we should postpone this meeting to a better and SAFER time?
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Ok...it write something wrong, see you later
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> 10 minutes
<valorie> I'll be here
<valorie> who else is there for the meeting?
<valorie> other Councilors and other Members
<valorie> uh
<valorie> I'll ask again in a few mins I guess
<genii> valorie: I'm not sure if this is the correct time and place or not, but I was still making a Kubuntu Membership bid
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> I'm back
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Can I make a stupid question?
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> What are the benefits of this membership and.. it's necessary to help you in marketing? Just for ask :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Ok..don't mind about the last question :) I've read online
<valorie> benefits? lots of them
<valorie> for you and for us
<valorie> I don't see marketing as part of it
<valorie> what we need are people who value Kubuntu and want to help make it
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Ok :)
<valorie> of course we welcome drive-by contributions too, but that doesn't build a friendly community
<valorie> and that's our goal
<valorie> I dont think that's a stupid question, by the way
<valorie> it is fundamental to who we are and why you are here
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Ok
<valorie> we usually ask the questions, but it seems few people are here beside me
<valorie> so ask all the questions you like
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> :)
<wxl> i'm lurking
<valorie> have you any questions for @Andredelsa , wxl?
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Not so much questions..  … I've so many ideas..  … Videos to make.... And others :)
<wxl> well i don't know if anything's any different for kubuntu than it is for ubuntu, but speaking as a member of the ubuntu membership board, we usually judge applications based on two factors: consistent and significant contributions
<wxl> i think that artwork is a significant contribution
<wxl> i'm not so sure about consistent.....
<wxl> at least i don't see it
<wxl> maybe your application doesn't adequately detail all the things you have done?
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Maybe
<wxl> i would advise doing bulletpoints and including everything, with links
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Ok
<valorie> yes, my feeling is that if you want to be a member, start hanging out with us, and help on little things as well as big 
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> For sure ☺️
<valorie> such as giving a quick test, or your opinion about something
<valorie> that's the consistent part
<valorie> you have been contributing for awhile, which is good
<wxl> finding ways to help more, too
<valorie> phone
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Ok
<wxl> so do you think you could expand your wiki page to make those things really clear?
<wxl> maybe separate those things which are for kde and which things are for anything in the ubuntu community (but especially kubuntu)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Sure, I'll try
<wxl> and like i said.. links, please please please :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Ok :)
<valorie> we're looking for involvement here
<valorie> because we're a team
<valorie> there are lots and lots of ways to do that
<valorie> and your wiki page is a good place to keep track of them
<wxl> yeah
<valorie> when I look at mine, I would have forgotten, had I not written them down there
<wxl> and interacting with the community, too, via IRC, mailing list, askubuntu, however
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> and I have ideas on how to involve people
<valorie> LP keeps track of some things, but not social contributions
<valorie> excellent, Andredelsa
<valorie> the bigger the team, the more we can accomplish
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> And all of you..
<valorie> *active* members
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Like a video...
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> We need to build a community like deepin have
<wxl> well, you should be involved with us, too, Andrea :) that's the point :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> They translate all the articles immediately
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Yes wxl :)
<valorie> dunno who deepin are
<valorie> KDE has a good translator community
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Kubuntu was the first plasma distro that I've haved used in 2007
<valorie> I guess ubuntu does as well, but we're sort of disconnected from that
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Yes.. KDE community is the best
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> I'm on the VDG too
<valorie> I used KDE software in Mandrake, back in the far misty past
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> :D
<wxl> do you do translations, Andrea?
<valorie> but .... 9.04 or something, Kubuntu all the way
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> I can translate the articles in Italian..
<wxl> there are also ubuntu-specific packages that could be translated, too
<wxl> or where ubuntu is "upstream"
<wxl> case in point (though not a "k" package): pastebinit
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> That's not my strong point
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> :(
<valorie> yes, I think that Ubuntu doesn't use Debian translations
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> I'm good with SVG.. music.. video..
<valorie> well, stick with your strengths, and what you love
<wxl> just trying to see how you could help
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Yes :)
<wxl> then i would certainly say working with the kubuntu art/marketing team would be worthwhile
<valorie> because struggling unless it is something you really want to learn, can burn a person out
<wxl> who are the go to folks on that front, valorie ?
<valorie> on what front?
<wxl> marketing/art for kubuntu
<valorie> kubuntu-devel list
<wxl> no one in particular to chat with though as far as figuring out where to help?
<IrcsomeBot> * Andredelsa hate mail list :')
<valorie> people can split out to their own Telegram or Matrix group if necessary
<valorie> sorry, the ML is where everything official happens
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> I know :)
<valorie> because it gets to everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Just my thoughts :)
<wxl> i would suggest contacting the mailing list and finding out where you can pitch in
<valorie> this is going long
<valorie> We don't have a quorum, and I think the best thing to do is suggest that you reapply soon
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Now I'm really tired.. sorry..  … I'm a carpenter.. and I woke up very early in the morning..
<valorie> do a doodle or so to get some KC members here
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Ok.. don't worry :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Sure
<valorie> I think you are well on your way to membership
<valorie> but not quite there
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Thanks
<valorie> if you are in Italy, it's late!
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> A bit late :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> So... Have a good night/day to everyone
<valorie> in carpenter language -- good foundation
<valorie> finish work needed
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Ahhaha
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Thanks
<valorie> sleep well
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Bye bye
<wxl> see ya! thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1965: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1965/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1965: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1965/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1965: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1965/
<blaze> I broke LP :\
<blaze> virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory
<acheronuk> blaze: how?
<blaze> linking I think
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1966: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1966/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1966: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1966/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1966: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1966/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #145: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1967: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1967/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1967: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1967/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1967: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1967/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Andredelsa Hi. Sorry to miss the meeting. Now you are on here, I am sure we can sort things with you to have a great retry in the not too distant future
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> @acheronuk, don't worry :D
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #56: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #167: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #147: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #168: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/168/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #148: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #57: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/58/
<doko> could somebody point me to the kde4pimlibs upstream source repository?
<acheronuk> doko: gimme a minute
<acheronuk> doko: https://cgit.kde.org/kdepimlibs.git/log/?h=KDE/4.14
<acheronuk> that is the last valid kde4 branch I think
<doko> acheronuk: ta, latest commits May 2016?
<acheronuk> doko: yes, it'd dead. the past. and to kill off/remove if we can
<doko> is anybody working on this?
<acheronuk> doko: kdepim4 is probably removable right now. some of the other rdeps will go in the new year hopefully. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1968: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1968/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1968: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1968/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1968: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1968/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #102: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #102: SUCCESS in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #102: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1969: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1969/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1969: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1969/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1969: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1969/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1019: SUCCESS in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1019/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #150: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #44: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #87: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #103: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #92: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #37: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #43: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #151: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #45: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #88: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #166: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #113: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #119: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #44: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #421: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/166/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2644: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2644/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2644: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2644/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2644: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2644/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #110: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #199: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #101: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/3/
<blaze> grr grr, some crazy person set minimal kf5 version for falkon to 5.54
<blaze> who does that?
<acheronuk> blaze: well, looks like falkon master needs a change in purpose that will come in 5.54
<blaze> yeah, a small change, really small patch, which somebody can't guard with ifdefs
<blaze> introducing dependency to a unreleased version. just perfect
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_baloo-widgets build #1006: FAILURE in 7.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo-widgets/1006/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_baloo-widgets build #1007: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo-widgets/1007/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo-widgets build #9: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo-widgets/9/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo-widgets build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo-widgets/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #71: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #192: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #78: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #9: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #117: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #9: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2645: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2645/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2645: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2645/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2645: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2645/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfind build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfind/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfind build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfind/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfind build #104: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfind/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #224: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #175: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfind build #105: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfind/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfind build #10: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfind/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #225: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #176: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #113: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfind build #10: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfind/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #11: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/12/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_milou build #11: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_milou/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kinfocenter build #11: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kinfocenter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #301: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #110: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #68: FAILURE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #206: UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #135: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #12: UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #109: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #125: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #10: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #93: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #132: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/132/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2646: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2646/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2646: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2646/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2646: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2646/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2647: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2647/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2647: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2647/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2647: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2647/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good afternoon everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I'm going to do a few things too
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> libzip 1.5 in archive. ark can build with that now then
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> oh, that's great
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> yet another thing we didn't have time to get right so far
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #111: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #7: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #8: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #11: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/11/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #13: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2648: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2648/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2648: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2648/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2648: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2648/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2649: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2649/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2649: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2649/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2649: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2649/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good afternoon everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk https://phabricator.kde.org/T10180
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I already pushed yesterday the abi patch updates by the way
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, ack. will update with ones already done
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I just did syndication (with the bad abi manager thing)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ick :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> by the way umbrello is failing to build here
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, yeah, that needed multiple upstream patches, all found in 18.12.0. so I just said 'what the hell' and uploaded that
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok, good to know
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/201/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, updated. so far, lacking any other logic, I have been cherry picking off apps (!PIM) that are on our iso
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> thank you very much
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> by the way, just in case you haven't noticed, that list in the phab task was automatically created with "phab-srcpkg-list -r applications"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, thanks for the reminder that exists. I did know a while back, but could easily forget
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👍
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2650: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2650/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2650: SUCCESS in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2650/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2650: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2650/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkipi build #4: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkipi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkipi build #5: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkipi/5/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2651: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2651/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2651: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2651/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2651: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2651/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #4 for job iso_disco_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_unstable_amd64 build #4: FAILURE in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_unstable_amd64/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job iso_cosmic_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_cosmic_unstable_amd64 build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_cosmic_unstable_amd64/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #5 for job iso_disco_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #3 4 days 4 hr ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_unstable_amd64 build #5: STILL FAILING in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_unstable_amd64/5/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #64: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #9: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalc build #10: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalc/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #9: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #7: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #9: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #4: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #112: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #146: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #200: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #242: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #238: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #10: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #216: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #103: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #187: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #310: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #207: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #17: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #11: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #279: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #93: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #9: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #160: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #10: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #284: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #14: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #99: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #102: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #202: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #111: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #201: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #12: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #87: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #217: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #128: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #221: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #126: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #88: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #86: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #69: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio-extras build #1349: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio-extras/1349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio-extras build #1350: FIXED in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio-extras/1350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #130: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #11: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #11: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/11/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #236: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/236/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> frameworks 5.53 now fully in disco release pocket
<mamarley> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #151: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #10: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #10: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #218: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #104: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #222: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #5: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #8: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #188: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #131: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #237: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/78/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, 👍🏻
<mparillo> No dead kittens with FW 5.53
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2652: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2652/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2652: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2652/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2652: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2652/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2653: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2653/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2653: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2653/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2653: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2653/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #223: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * p.muskovac: Clarify the test execution in the testsuite readme
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * p.muskovac: Prune leftover volumes in docker cleanup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_bin_only: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/223/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_bin_only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_package: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/223/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_package
<yofel> huh, mgmt_tooling was missing its execution restrictions o.O
<yofel> please tell me the xml format didn't change...
<yofel> hm, not really, weird
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #224: FIXED in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #142: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #142: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #142: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2654: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2654/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2654: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2654/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2654: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2654/
<acheronuk> yofel: hi, the disco iso jobs also fails. new dash synced from debian it seems
<yofel> weird, looks more like bad timing than anything. The base images got rebuilt successfully after that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #6 for job iso_disco_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #3 4 days 23 hr ago)
<yofel> yeah, works now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_unstable_amd64 build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_unstable_amd64/6/
<yofel> broken cache, duh
<yofel> that wasn't me fwiw
<acheronuk> random
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #225: SUCCESS in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- p.muskovac: Set the image build throttle policy in the job template
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #143: SUCCESS in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #143: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #143: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2655: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2655/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2655: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2655/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2655: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2655/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #7 for job iso_disco_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #3 5 days 0 hr ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #3 for job iso_cosmic_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
<yofel> ok, the image throttle works again
<acheronuk> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_unstable_amd64 build #7: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_unstable_amd64/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #4 for job iso_cosmic_stable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_cosmic_unstable_amd64 build #3: SUCCESS in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_cosmic_unstable_amd64/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_cosmic_stable_amd64 build #4: SUCCESS in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_cosmic_stable_amd64/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #135: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #188: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #106: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #10: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #150: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #4: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_artikulate build #10: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_artikulate/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #12: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #107: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #189: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #9: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #302: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kinfocenter build #12: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kinfocenter/12/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #152: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #136: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalc build #113: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalc/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #151: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #136: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #11: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #70: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #83: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #93: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #97: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #133: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #110: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #118: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #8: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #9: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #182: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #136: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #75: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #8: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/66/
<ngraham> https://phabricator.kde.org/T10189!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/8/
<valorie> awesome, ngraham!
<valorie> acheronuk: ^^^^
<ngraham> it totally works
<ngraham> I'm surprised and impressed
<ngraham> I had worked with this fellow during the proces sof submitting the code upstream, but I was under the impression that it only worked for Flatpaks
<ngraham> it was a nice surprise to see that it works everywhere!
<valorie> that's super
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #134: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #104: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #74: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #72: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/72/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #105: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #135: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #75: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #73: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2656: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2656/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2656: SUCCESS in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2656/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2656: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2656/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2657: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2657/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2657: SUCCESS in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2657/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2657: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2657/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #98: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #6: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #190: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #204: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #74: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #11: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #168: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #120: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #11: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #228: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/228/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> TAGs everyone.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> How can I help with the list: https://phabricator.kde.org/T10180
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, making sure the merged apps still work?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Things in green here are currently in rlease pocket: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rikmills/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_archive/18.08.3_disco_proposed_migration.pdf
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> And how might I attempt verifying the merged apps?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Install in disco. Run, and as much as you can tell, see if they work.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good.  Installed disco last night.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do I need to install a ppa or will "sudo apt update" auto load them?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, What I want testing is landing in the archve. I'm uploading to archive as I go. … Doing some build and upgrade testing for some in a PPA, but that is checking builds and packing issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> BTW, I installed neon and disco on my hybrid laptop.  Neon is able to live boot the laptop without nomodesetting the kernel boot params (much easier than ubuntu/kubuntu live boot).  I will check their defaul kernel params and file a bug against ubuntu to see is we can accomplish the same.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> interesting. ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #169: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #12: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #12: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #191: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #75: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #90: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #229: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #121: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #7: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #205: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #99: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/99/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> On another note, I have resetup my dev environment and attempted to fix some of the red flags on KCI.  I attempted to uscan krita, but the package failed to download (no error either).  I tried another package (dolphin) and it downloaded just.  Any ideas why uscan failed download?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Some of the changelog versions in kci branches are just git milestones where no released tars exist, so could be that.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> krita is also a massssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssive tar, which then could need to be dfsg re-packed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> also fetching with uscan may not be much use for KCI fixes, as it's just fetching release tars. KCI is making it's own tars from latest git
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 'get-kci-tarball' works in unstable branchs
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you can always also go to the KCI ppa and dget/wget the last build tars
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good.  I still have very minimal grasp of everything that happens.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, probably need to go through examples sometime then. time difference doesn't help with that :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> wow bitwarden does not like it when your let's encrypt goes bad.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> killing the ubiquitymaybe option and adding apparmor=0 allowed disco to boot enabled live boot.  Hmm... trying again without removing ubiquitymaybe...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The maby-ubiquity menu fails to transistion to live boot.  Filing bug shortly...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ^maybe-ubiquity^
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wow!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did you know KDE connect can pair to a live session and thus copy clipboard contents?  Way cool!  This link was copied from a live session when I filed the ubiquity bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1808657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1808657 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity fails to boot when selecting the Try Kubuntu (live session)." [Undecided,New]
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-16
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rwQBTsx5b7/
<IrcsomeBot> * myfenris force installed the package
<valorie> @DarinMiller that is very cool!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hats off and beer to the KDEConnect guys for sure!
<valorie> for sure!
<valorie> just read your BR -- are you *sure* that neon no longer uses ubiquity?
<valorie> I thought they still do for user sessions
<valorie> errr, the user ISOs
<valorie> cool, and now I see (through a reflection) what you look like
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I should clarify now that I have dug into  it a bit more.  They do not use the ubiquity chooser menu.  They dump you straight to live boot.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> LOL. :)
<valorie> <3
<valorie> ubiquity bugs are SO FUN to file about live session stuff
<valorie> </off sarcasm>
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Of the several machine I have, only one laptop give me grief.  All other boxes work perfectly.
<valorie> I didn't do much testing this past release; y'all were so quick!
<valorie> but for the LTS and the one before it I filed and filed and filed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> my schedule does not always align with the release schedule so I am sure that applies to everyone...
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> ooo, you should try to come over for Linuxfest NW this spring
<valorie> it will be their 20th anniversary
<valorie> so make your reservations soon
<valorie> if you wanna
<valorie> lfnw.org
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I agree.  Many of my traveling friends often schedule conflicting vacations on top of LFNW, so I am always bummed that I have yet to attend.
<valorie> I've already got my hotel, since I sat next to the guys at SeaGL
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> and asked for funding from Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nice...
<valorie> which if you want to work at the table you can do too
<valorie> takes the bite out of the hotel bill and travel
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I would love to work at the table.  Boise to Seattle is just long afternoon/evening drive, so travel expenses are not an issue.  Plus I have friends along the way, so good excuse to stop in and say hi.
<valorie> very cool
<valorie> hope you will be able to come
<valorie> Simon is planning to come I know
<valorie> I go up the night before
<valorie> and leave for home once it's over
<valorie> so two nights in the hotel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #137: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/137/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma-desktop as a snap: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/12/15/kde-apps-at-the-snap-of-your-fingers
<valorie> I guess that's one way to try it....
<valorie> oh gosh, why am I still on irc
<valorie> niters
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Everything is a snap
<valorie> that blog post is really good though
<valorie> harald sitter is a genius
<acheronuk> so is every Bond villain :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #138: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #239: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/239/
<valorie> acheronuk: lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2658: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2658/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2658: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2658/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2658: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2658/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2659: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2659/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2659: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2659/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2659: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2659/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_step build #116: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_step/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #215: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #233: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwave build #12: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwave/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #165: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #97: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #246: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwave build #10: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwave/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #119: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_artikulate build #11: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_artikulate/11/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-09
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Anyone tried new KDE connect 1.4 Focal yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes. Text replies are working again! Note I had to restart before kde connect would work.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Nice 👍
<santa_> good night everybody
<santa_> RikMills: FYI I have just fixed a crash in KA 2.3, apologies and preparing package update...
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> thanks
<santa_> RikMills: for fw 5.65 I should skip kcalendarcore and kcontacts correct?
<RikMills> santa_: yes, if we are going to do 5.65 before we get PIM 19.08 or above in
<santa_> allright, I'm going to upload to my server first just in case I or KA/master broke something
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-10
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<santa_> good night everyone
<santa_> RikMills: there's a number of changes to do for frameworks 5.65 so I'm going to push to git and upload to the staging PPA
<santa_> symbols, missing files and such
<santa_> I shouldn't continue with these ones in my server so...
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-11
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<RikMills> santa_: ok
<RikMills> I guess this? https://cgit.kde.org/kxmlgui.git/commit/?id=1fa7e40c78627b6c0a456f98b99e3dc9214d5402
<santa_> RikMills: yep, that kxmlgui and some others with new symbols (which I can only update doing a PPA build, because my server is just amd64)
<santa_> anyway KA/master looks good so far
<santa_> wow, lots of packages with updated symbols
<santa_> I will push tomorrown the symbols updates
<santa_> seems launchpad is busy now XD
<santa_> good night everybody
<valorie> niters santa_
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-12
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<vip> hi ho
<santa_> hello everybody
<santa_> so ... I'm going to resume the fw 5.65, let's see what I have here...
<valorie> good to hear, santa_
<santa_> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-13
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<santa_> good evening everybody
<vip> hi ho santa_
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> evening
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-14
<santa_> good morning everybody
<santa_> let's see if we can finally get fw 5.65 today
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> hopefully no more tar respins!
<santa_> haha, yes
<santa_> I had to do a fair number of adjustments
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Has anyone been trying elisa 19.12 is Focal? Opinions on whether we can replace cantata with that?
<santa_> not me
<santa_> RikMills: test rebuild of apps http://tritemio-area51.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_applications.html
<santa_> we still haven't fixed lokalize
<RikMills> santa_: why does that fail for you but not in the archive?
<santa_> hmm
<santa_> really?
<RikMills> It built and made it to the release pocket I think
<santa_> ok, I will dig into that later
<santa_> there could be a number of things
<santa_> the fact that it was built against test-rebuilt fw and plasma, the fact that it was built in a container or maybe there's something broken in my chroots...
<santa_> we will see, I will focus on finishing fw 5.65 for now
<RikMills> ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> hi
<BluesKaj> hi santa_
<santa_> hmm s390x builds are very slow today
<santa_> let's hope they end that "Cleaning" https://launchpad.net/builders
<blaze> maybe it's time to stop providing a default audio app
<blaze> as KDE doesn't have a default one
<blaze> just having vlc is enough
<santa_> hmm I think it would be nice to have something
<santa_> even if that "something" is vlc like you say XD
<BluesKaj> VLC still downconverts the new lossless audio codecs to lossy whereas smplayer plays the lossless nicely
<BluesKaj> VLC seems to have a bug or is just behind the curve in it's development
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> 5.65 is out. santa_ shout when you are happy for it to be uploaded
<santa_> RikMills: almost built in the PPA for focal (damned s390x XD) building backports now. so we might need a few symbols updates yet
<santa_> let's hope we can get it today, but s390x...
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> ok. would be nice today so most tests have run by Monday and don't backlog the main Ubuntu devs, but what happens happens
<blaze> the second thought is to look at what people use the most and just give them that
<RikMills> people use normal Ubuntu the most. lets just shut down kubuntu then
<blaze> 😢
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> (Photo, 194x251) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/crV4Y5Jg/file_20887.jpg
<RikMills> santa_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nSSNCbMSSk/
<RikMills> forget that. sorted
<santa_> RikMills: FTR one thing to improve for the next version (i.e 2.4 would be detecting if you don't have that key)
<santa_> I think we would be able to do that with python3-paramiko
<valorie> blaze[m]: imo what we provide is the *best* whether or not people already know and like it
<santa_> RikMills: I think we should be able to upload frameworks
<santa_> I tested the focal d-u, the status page seems decent and everything was built for focal except kitemmodels/s390x
<santa_> because all of s390x buildds are on vacation except one
<RikMills> upload then?
<RikMills> santa_: ^
<RikMills> building and then signing sources.....
<RikMills> uploading. blame me if you were not ready after all :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-15
<santa_> RikMills: yeah, I meant it was ready to upload (in my opinion). thanks!
<santa_> I'm going to check now the current status with most of s390x on vacation XD
<santa_> ok, everything got finally built for focal in the PPA, acceptable status reported by ppa-build-status
<santa_> and everything got built for eoan except half of the packages for s390x, acceptable status reported by ppa-build-status so far
<santa_> so I'm going to test the dist-upgrades for eoan now
<RikMills> santa_: kool. there are some failing tests and builds not done due to new binaries needing approved
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<santa_> RikMills: FYI http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/
<santa_> complete test rebuild with fw 5.65 ↑ and plasma and apps from _archive
<RikMills> santa_: ok. kquickcharts needs the copyright done at the very least before I can upload
<RikMills> plasma 5.18 will need that as a runtime dep
<santa_> RikMills: I see the copyright file is too simple, anyway if you can convince the ubuntu people to let this thing for debian, better
<RikMills> let? or leave?
<santa_> leave
<santa_> (I guess) my engrish is very good
<RikMills> they havn't let me get away with it so far!
<RikMills> I'll try to take a look with one or more of the auto copyright tools later
<santa_> ok, in any case noted for whenver I have time :)
<RikMills> If we can get it close enough, it might do
